# Recent Picture of You Part X !!!!!!!!!!! :D



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yep, it's that time again. The old thread has grown too long so let the new one begin 

Risible will be closing the old thread soon. 

I will go first since I opened it 


From within the past couple of months...the lighting isn't prime but I still think they are okay


----------



## Captain Save

Absolutely beautiful. 

I need a camera, as my cellphone takes the absolute worst pictures; until then, all I have is my avatar.
:doh:


----------



## soleil3313

Lovely GEF!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu




----------



## Famouslastwords

Here's me, teehee.


----------



## Tracii

This was the other day.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Paul

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will go first since I opened it
> 
> 
> From within the past couple of months...the lighting isn't prime but I still think they are okay



Lovely picture Green Eyed Fairy
~~~~~~~~~~
 


luscious_lulu said:


>



Lovely smile luscious lulu 
~~~~~~~~~~
 


Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, teehee.



WOW! Good picture. I like the double ponytails. You have lovely eyes. 
~~~~~~~~~~
 


Tracii said:


> This was the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Pretty couple of pictures Tracii. Why do you look so unhappy?
~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Paul you're a sweetheart.Not sure I'm always happy.I guess I didn't like my smiley pics for some reason.
Maybe next time.


----------



## Hathor

Always time for a first.  Don't mind the PJs. I had just gotten up.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Good mornin' sunshine!


----------



## Jack Skellington

Hathor said:


> Always time for a first.  Don't mind the PJs. I had just gotten up.



I like your ankh.


----------



## Tracii

Well good morning sleepyhead you want pancakes?


----------



## Hathor

Famouslastwords said:


> Good mornin' sunshine!



More like good evening. I work nights, so I got up today around 5:30p. 



Jack Skellington said:


> I like your ankh.



Thanks! 



Tracii said:


> Well good morning sleepyhead you want pancakes?



Hell yeah! I had steak after that was taken.  But I think pancakes sound good, so I'll make some for myself in a few. Almost my "lunch" time. :eat1:


----------



## StarWitness

Hathor said:


> Always time for a first.  Don't mind the PJs. I had just gotten up.



Your hair is so cool! I love that shade of red, especially with the little blonde bits.


----------



## katherine22

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yep, it's that time again. The old thread has grown too long so let the new one begin
> 
> Risible will be closing the old thread soon.
> 
> I will go first since I opened it
> 
> 
> From within the past couple of months...the lighting isn't prime but I still think they are okay



beautiful GEF


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...snip...
> From within the past couple of months...the lighting isn't prime but I still think they are okay


*GEF you know it's going to take a heck of a lot more than sub-prime lighting to ruin a picture of your beauty.
*


luscious_lulu said:


> ...


*Love the dazzling straps on that outfit, you look lovely.*



Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, teehee.


*Very pretty FLW!*



Tracii said:


> This was the other day.


*Not as much fun as the "gets in me belly" pic, but still pretty.*



Hathor said:


> Always time for a first.  Don't mind the PJs. I had just gotten up.


*Who's looking at PJs? You are so cute, love the hair and the ankh.*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*


----------



## katherine22

luscious_lulu said:


>



You look beautiful in this picture, Lulu.


----------



## Hathor

StarWitness said:


> Your hair is so cool! I love that shade of red, especially with the little blonde bits.




Cool! Thank you! I'm still getting used to it. It's been awhile since I punked out my hair.


----------



## katherine22

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*




Raivene you look great in your clothes and in you lingerie.


----------



## Hathor

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Who's looking at PJs? You are so cute, love the hair and the ankh.*



Aw, thanks! =D


----------



## Hathor

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



Is that a belt or part of the skirt? I friggin love it! :smitten:


----------



## katherine22

love strapless dresses!


----------



## katherine22

katherine22 said:


> love strapless dresses!



My favorite housedress.


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yep, it's that time again. The old thread has grown too long so let the new one begin
> 
> Risible will be closing the old thread soon.
> 
> I will go first since I opened it
> 
> 
> From within the past couple of months...the lighting isn't prime but I still think they are okay


the lighting may not be prime but the subject is. 

-Rusty


----------



## thejuicyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



we need to hook up for realzz


----------



## goofy girl

Hathor said:


> Always time for a first.  Don't mind the PJs. I had just gotten up.



Adorable!!!!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



Oh-la-la


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Captain Save said:


> Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I need a camera, as my cellphone takes the absolute worst pictures; until then, all I have is my avatar.
> :doh:





soleil3313 said:


> Lovely GEF!!!





Paul said:


> Lovely picture Green Eyed Fairy






katherine22 said:


> beautiful GEF





OneWickedAngel said:


> *GEF you know it's going to take a heck of a lot more than sub-prime lighting to ruin a picture of your beauty.
> *





CleverBomb said:


> the lighting may not be prime but the subject is.
> 
> -Rusty



Thank you so much, Sweet People. I took those pics back in March but haven't been much feeling like posting pics lately so thanks - it made my day  :bow:




thejuicyone said:


> we need to hook up for realzz



You're going to have to get in line, I suspect. Everyone wants OWA :smitten: :bow:



@Katherine- you look hot as hell. Love that photo. Show us how to do it, Lady  




All you ladies in this thread are stunning :bow:


----------



## babyjeep21

Remember me? 

View attachment Photo 124.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

katherine22 said:


> Raivene you look great in your clothes and in you lingerie.





Hathor said:


> Is that a belt or part of the skirt? I friggin love it! :smitten:





goofy girl said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:





luscious_lulu said:


> Oh-la-la





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> thejuicyone said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to hook up for realzz
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to have to get in line, I suspect. Everyone wants OWA :smitten: :bow:
Click to expand...


*Thank you all ladies! I agree with GEF we're all stunning and may I add effin' FIERCE! *



babyjeep21 said:


> Remember me?


*Don't think we've met, but I dare say this pic would be great in the Goofy Pic thread!*


----------



## Surlysomething

-subscribe-


----------



## BBWModel

It's about damn time you sarted posting again!!! LOL

Welcome back, cutie!! 



babyjeep21 said:


> Remember me?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BBWModel said:


> It's about damn time you sarted posting again!!! LOL
> 
> Welcome back, cutie!!


Well, Rach, she had to get through the honeymoon period first.  Until that happened, there was no time for pic posting! :smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



HumminahumminahumminahumminaHummina Humminahumminahumminahummina Humminahumminahumminahummina Humminahumminahumminahummina Humminahumminahumminahummina Humminahumminahumminahummina Humminahumminahumminahummina


What a hot, hot mama you are. :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Proner

Most recent pics taken yesterday during a party with some friends. 

View attachment party_1.jpg


View attachment party_2.jpg


----------



## bexy

Not too shabby considering I was really sick yesterday!! 

(Although I do have to credit my friend Lucy with the make up job!)

View attachment 63847


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> Most recent pics taken yesterday during a party with some friends.



Looking lovely as usual - I can't get over how beautiful your face is. Your skin is just flawless.

Bexy - make up job or no make up job, you're still glowing.


----------



## AshleyEileen




----------



## Jay West Coast

Wowl, AshleyE!

Me with some SF peeps: 

View attachment 4256_574462844808_11702875_34465427_2920845_n.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Another pic....I know you all are tired of them already! lol


----------



## Jay West Coast

Oh, and a new one you guys haven't seen. Here's me with my brother and roomies at an 80's-themed fundraiser. Yes, I am *trying* to look like a jackass. 

Why was that so easy? 

View attachment n48809392_32952424_3713926.jpg


----------



## Slamaga

Famouslastwords said:


> Another pic....I know you all are tired of them already! lol



Why would we? it is great to see pic of people and I'm encouraging you by posting one pic 

View attachment 100_0046jpg.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Jay West Coast said:


> Oh, and a new one you guys haven't seen. Here's me with my brother and roomies at an 80's-themed fundraiser. Yes, I am *trying* to look like a jackass.
> 
> Why was that so easy?



lol, I don't know but you're cute in all your peektures JWC


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> Most recent pics taken yesterday during a party with some friends.


Nice pics Proner! (Gin & juice perhaps  )



AshleyEileen said:


> ...


CAN you take a bad picture woman? Seriously, can you? You always look fab.



Jay West Coast said:


> ...snip...
> Me with some SF peeps:


One of those peeps is not like the others... I see a Lipmixgirl in there!



Famouslastwords said:


> Another pic....I know you all are tired of them already! lol


NEV-AH! Not when they are all so pretty!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Slamaga said:


> Why would we? it is great to see pic of people and I'm encouraging you by posting one pic





Very cute Slamaga <3


----------



## BBWModel

This is true...she's got to be awfully sore by now though!!! 

LMAO 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, Rach, she had to get through the honeymoon period first.  Until that happened, there was no time for pic posting! :smitten:


----------



## BBWModel

You are always adorable!!! And boy do you and your brother look alike!!



Jay West Coast said:


> Oh, and a new one you guys haven't seen. Here's me with my brother and roomies at an 80's-themed fundraiser. Yes, I am *trying* to look like a jackass.
> 
> Why was that so easy?


----------



## Weeze

my friend Tiff and I were bored... again.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

krismiss said:


> my friend Tiff and I were bored... again.


Um....I think this might ALSO belong in the sexiest pics in clothes thread.... :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*


.. Daaaaa-ummmm woman!


----------



## Weeze

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Um....I think this might ALSO belong in the sexiest pics in clothes thread.... :wubu:



Do those qualify as clothes?


----------



## AshleyEileen

krismiss said:


> my friend Tiff and I were bored... again.



:smitten::smitten::smitten:
Wear that to our little party!


----------



## troubadours

this is what i look like lately:
View attachment 63880


View attachment 63879


View attachment 63882

so in other words, drunk 75% of the time


----------



## Shosh

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



Stunning pic of you!


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Looking lovely as usual - I can't get over how beautiful your face is. Your skin is just flawless.
> 
> Bexy - make up job or no make up job, you're still glowing.



Thank you, I didn't know what flawless means so I run to the dictionnary and after reading the definition can't stop blushing and said "Really!".
So thank you it's one of the best greetings I've had :blush: :wubu:


----------



## babyjeep21

BBWModel said:


> It's about damn time you sarted posting again!!! LOL
> 
> Welcome back, cutie!!



Thank you! I've been a busy girl!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, Rach, she had to get through the honeymoon period first.  Until that happened, there was no time for pic posting! :smitten:



I wish that was all there was to it! I was off finishing my second round of college. So, maybe I can contribute a little bit more here now that I'm done!


----------



## Oldtimer76

babyjeep21 said:


> Thank you! I've been a busy girl!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that was all there was to it! I was off finishing my second round of college. So, maybe I can contribute a little bit more here now that I'm done!



Welcome back, cutiepie!


----------



## StarWitness

@OneWickedAngel I think I have the same waist cincher! Yours is made by Alter Ego, am I correct?


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## Shosh

thejuicyone said:


>



Beautiful pic of you. Very nice.


----------



## sugar and spice

thejuicyone said:


>



You are very pretty.


----------



## Paul

Famouslastwords said:


> Another pic....I know you all are tired of them already! lol


Nope, keep them coming!


----------



## Ruffie

Off my adopted daughters cell phone. At Grandsons soccer wind up. 
Ruth 

View attachment KevinJ Soccer.jpg


----------



## Fud

<---- points to avatar. I had wrapped my hair to make it curly.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Playing dress up last night.. oh to be employed. 

View attachment wig1.jpg


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



OMG ur so hot hun.. cant wait to play with u!  :smitten:


----------



## Tania

Me 'n' Kayrae on Friday night before DNA.  

View attachment taniakayrae.jpg


----------



## ThatIsThat

Playing around with 80's make-up.


Dressed up as an edgy pin-up :kiss2:


----------



## ThatIsThat

thejuicyone said:


>



Oh my god you are simply stunning!! You should model :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413

babyjeep21 said:


> Remember me?



JEEPY! Where ya been? :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tania said:


> Me 'n' Kayrae on Friday night before DNA.



such a naughty looking pair. haha


----------



## Shosh

Tania said:


> Me 'n' Kayrae on Friday night before DNA.



Lovely pic of you both.



CherchezLaFemme said:


> Playing around with 80's make-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up as an edgy pin-up :kiss2:




Fantastic makeup and great pics.


----------



## nikola090

thejuicyone said:


>



we want to see smiling!!! eh eh , I'm joking very beautiful!:happy:


----------



## babyjeep21

A few weeks back I cut and donated my hair to Locks of Love. 12 Inches. Here is the before and after: 

View attachment Photo 97.jpg


View attachment Photo 122.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

babyjeep21 said:


> A few weeks back I cut and donated my hair to Locks of Love. 12 Inches. Here is the before and after:




You're gorgeous, long hair or shortish hair.


----------



## TwistOfFate

babyjeep21 said:


> A few weeks back I cut and donated my hair to Locks of Love. 12 Inches. Here is the before and after:



_*Wow baby jeep simply gorgeous, beautiful smile, beautiful eyes!:smitten:*_


----------



## Tad

babyjeep21 said:


> A few weeks back I cut and donated my hair to Locks of Love. 12 Inches. Here is the before and after:



Lovely either way  Very generous of you to donate your hair.

Too bad they somehow messed up your eye-sight when they cut your hair, however


----------



## ahtnamas

Dress!! 
View attachment IMG_0426.JPG


----------



## Saxphon

From within the past couple of months...the lighting isn't prime but I still think they are okay[/QUOTE]

What a beautiful way to open a thread. Lovely pics, GEF.


----------



## Saxphon

ahtnamas said:


> Dress!!
> View attachment 63964



Beautiful Dress.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Pretty, Samantha!

And is that a naked man on a calendar in the room behind you?! LOL


----------



## katorade

I wear that red shirt in pictures way too often.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

katorade said:


> I wear that red shirt in pictures way too often.


Goddamn. Is every fat woman who live(s/d) in Richmond an absolute vision, or what? 

Gorgeous, as always, hot mama.


----------



## ahtnamas

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And is that a naked man on a calendar in the room behind you?! LOL



Why yes, yes it is :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ahtnamas said:


> Why yes, yes it is :blush:


Thumbs up.  lol


----------



## bexy

Me and Georgie :wubu:

(AKA Mummy and Daddy to be )

View attachment 63966


----------



## Chef

babyjeep21 said:


> A few weeks back I cut and donated my hair to Locks of Love. 12 Inches. Here is the before and after:



Very cute! :smitten: Both of you!


----------



## Ruffie

babyjeep21 said:


> A few weeks back I cut and donated my hair to Locks of Love. 12 Inches. Here is the before and after:



Still Beautiful and thoughtful!
Ruth


----------



## Shosh

ahtnamas said:


> Dress!!
> View attachment 63964



You look lovely. Pretty dress.



katorade said:


> I wear that red shirt in pictures way too often.




Well you are a beautiful woman. I love your glasses also. Very stylish.


----------



## bmann0413

Bored out of my mind at work. Taken during a break. 

View attachment n49709738_32718519_7203317.jpg


View attachment 4400_557332724088_49709738_32718529_8052830_n.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

ahtnamas said:


> Dress!!
> View attachment 63964



Love your dress! It looks great on you:]


----------



## BarbBBW

WOW this thread is HOT!! Look at all you gorgeous people oh my my my!!! I LOVE DIMSSSSSSSS!!!

I was goin to individually reply, But i had too many compliments to say about everyone,.. so please accept this!! Muahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Leesa

A recent picture of me.  

View attachment Lccn.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Leesa! You look absolutely lovely.


----------



## thejuicyone

check out our sexy sunburns...







Well, there ya go kiddos, always use sunblock!
(He got it far worse than me, poor baby.)


----------



## thatgirl08

oh my gosh!! so red!


----------



## Slamaga

The one thing funny with sunburn is that you see what you weared the time you got it. Your man doesn't seem to take it right... ouch


----------



## babyjeep21

thejuicyone said:


> check out our sexy sunburns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there ya go kiddos, always use sunblock!
> (He got it far worse than me, poor baby.)



That looks absolutely painful!


And thanks all for the compliments!


----------



## Tracii

OUCH! that is quite a burn going on there.
Katorade You are adorable WOW.:smitten:


----------



## Tad

thejuicyone said:


> check out our sexy sunburns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there ya go kiddos, always use sunblock!
> (He got it far worse than me, poor baby.)



I can understand why you were wearing sunglasses, he looks like he was so burnt he's glowing--OUCH!

I hope you don't both end up peeling


----------



## Blockierer

Ruffie said:


> Off my adopted daughters cell phone. At Grandsons soccer wind up.
> Ruth


Lovely pic  thanks for sharing


----------



## thejuicyone

edx said:


> I can understand why you were wearing sunglasses, he looks like he was so burnt he's glowing--OUCH!
> 
> I hope you don't both end up peeling




haha, the aloe vera is on hand and is being put on in copious amounts, I'm doing a lot better, still a bit of stingage but, I'm pretty sure I won't peel.
He on the other hand needs to take his ass to the burn unit,lol. He's got blisters from the burn on his forehead.


----------



## Mini

Post-workout AND post-shower pics! These are the pictures in which I look least like an asshole. Yeah, really. Just think about that for a second, I actually managed to take pictures in which I'm more of a douche than what you're seeing. This should make you sad. 

View attachment 433_3330_1.JPG


View attachment 433_3363_1.JPG


View attachment 433_3360_1.JPG


View attachment 433_3342_1.JPG


View attachment 433_3361_1.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

Stop being so damn hot.


----------



## Chef

thejuicyone said:


> check out our sexy sunburns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there ya go kiddos, always use sunblock!
> (He got it far worse than me, poor baby.)



You two look like the graphic on a Noxema print ad for a magazine... ouch!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mini said:


> Post-workout AND post-shower pics! These are the pictures in which I look least like an asshole. Yeah, really. Just think about that for a second, I actually managed to take pictures in which I'm more of a douche than what you're seeing. This should make you sad.



Now you're just fishing for compliments, posting pictures all the time so we'll tell you how hot you are. I refuse to contribute to giving you a big head.

you're hot


----------



## Mini

Famouslastwords said:


> Now you're just fishing for compliments, posting pictures all the time so we'll tell you how hot you are. I refuse to contribute to giving you a big head.
> 
> you're hot



I believe every word I said about my personality and self-perception. Were I fishing for compliments I'd just be all like, oh, woe is me, I'm an ugly bastard. Please fellate my avatarego.


----------



## BarbBBW

Mini said:


> I believe every word I said about my personality and self-perception. Were I fishing for compliments I'd just be all like, oh, woe is me, I'm an ugly bastard. Please fellate my avatarego.



Mini, I totally believe you are a bastard completely!! U post pics to show your attitude! I see it right away!! Keep posting pics!


----------



## Weeze

Mini said:


> I believe every word I said about my personality and self-perception. Were I fishing for compliments I'd just be all like, oh, woe is me, I'm an ugly bastard. Please fellate my avatarego.



*cough*
um.
what are we fellating, and where do i sign up?

... is fellating even a word?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yes. Yes it is.

Not that I'm an expert or anything. :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to the local fair this evening for opening night. I was looking forward to all the crappy fair food but we ended up getting fries that sucked and didn't want any more. Alex had his first taste of icee and cotton candy though. He wasn't sure of teh cotton candy texture


----------



## Paul

babyjeep21 said:


> A few weeks back I cut and donated my hair to Locks of Love. 12 Inches. Here is the before and after:


Not too short (just my preference). Still very lovely:smitten::smitten::smitten::bow:


----------



## tonynyc

This past Sunday from my Camera Phone- Should have had more lighting


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> This past Sunday from my Camera Phone- Should have had more lighting



Tony you look yummy!!:;;droolll:::blush:


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> Tony you look yummy!!:;;droolll:::blush:



*
Thanks you are a sweetie 
* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *
> Thanks you are a sweetie
> * :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



I have to spread my "love dust" around before I do you again!! SOrry, Damn limited love dust!!


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Taken about a month ago. Need better lighting!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment Phil Easter 2009.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Swoon directed toward Tony.


----------



## BarbBBW

ICEMANSS00 said:


> Taken about a month ago. Need better lighting!!!!!!!!!!!



Sexyyyy!!! Lighting is fine babe!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> This past Sunday from my Camera Phone- Should have had more lighting



*!!! STOP THE PRESSES! A TONY PIC !!!*
(fans self) Oooh-whee! Look at THOSE guns! :bow:​


----------



## Tracii

Tony is just too damn hot for words.:smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08

HottiMegan said:


> We went to the local fair this evening for opening night. I was looking forward to all the crappy fair food but we ended up getting fries that sucked and didn't want any more. Alex had his first taste of icee and cotton candy though. He wasn't sure of teh cotton candy texture



Cute! Especially your son omggg adorable.


----------



## Surlysomething

tonynyc said:


> This past Sunday from my Camera Phone- Should have had more lighting



Very handsome, Tony.


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> *!!! STOP THE PRESSES! A TONY PIC !!!*
> (fans self) Oooh-whee! Look at THOSE guns! :bow:​



*
OWA: Thanks and how can I stop the presses - I think your cute guns would have done the job already & with that awesome pose. You need to post that pic again here 
*



Tracii said:


> Tony is just too damn hot for words.:smitten:



*
Thanks Tracii: you look really nice in your pics - post more
*



Surlysomething said:


> Very handsome, Tony.




*
Thanks - just "presentable" there are many great looking folks here. Any new pics of you to share
*


----------



## Risible

tonynyc said:


> This past Sunday from my Camera Phone- Should have had more lighting



Tony, way to go! How do you squeeze those _arms_ through the door? They're massive! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

Risible said:


> Tony, way to go! How do you squeeze those _arms_ through the door? They're massive! :bow:



*
Thanks you are so kind- it's all relative though - cuz I could stand next to a Professional Bodybuilder and look like the second coming of Barney Fife 
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> We went to the local fair this evening for opening night. I was looking forward to all the crappy fair food but we ended up getting fries that sucked and didn't want any more. Alex had his first taste of icee and cotton candy though. He wasn't sure of teh cotton candy texture





That last baby pic is just too darn sweet, Megan. What a darling babe. 



ICEMANSS00 said:


> Taken about a month ago. Need better lighting!!!!!!!!!!!



Very nice :bow:


----------



## Tracii

What a cute baby!!!!!


----------



## chicken legs

ahtnamas said:


> Dress!!
> View attachment 63964






****zooms in on pic on the mid left hand side****






Giggidy Giggidy Giggidy


----------



## dragorat

*Here's the latest from the invalid rodent.I'm sitting at home on medical leave with a partially torn calf muscle.* 

View attachment Image006.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

Mini said:


> Post-workout AND post-shower pics! These are the pictures in which I look least like an asshole. Yeah, really. Just think about that for a second, I actually managed to take pictures in which I'm more of a douche than what you're seeing. This should make you sad.



*
And did you do your hindu squats this morning - nice pics
*




HottiMegan said:


> We went to the local fair this evening for opening night. I was looking forward to all the crappy fair food but we ended up getting fries that sucked and didn't want any more. Alex had his first taste of icee and cotton candy though. He wasn't sure of teh cotton candy texture



*
Cute pics - I also enjoy the horrible fair food and yes the fries can sometimes be a hit or miss
*




ICEMANSS00 said:


> Taken about a month ago. Need better lighting!!!!!!!!!!!



*
Nice pic and nice shirt
*



dragorat said:


> *Here's the latest from the invalid rodent.I'm sitting at home on medical leave with a partially torn calf muscle.*



*
Get better and kudos for managing a "smile" when you are going through post surgical pain
*


----------



## dragorat

*No surgery my friend...It's just a partial tear & the cutting itself might cause more damage than good...I'm just to stay off it as much as possible,use heat on it,elevate it & take my pills...lol...But thank you for the well wishes*


----------



## ahtnamas

Was playing in my makeup today... 

I miss the simple days of my black makeup





I think I like the "Femme Fatale" lipstick with the innocent librarian glasses


----------



## BarbBBW

dont think I posted this new one yet sooooo.. tooo risque???? ahhaha 

View attachment DSC01096.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> dont think I posted this new one yet sooooo.. tooo risque???? ahhaha



Just perfect :wubu: - can I borrow some of your love dust and sprinkle it on you- I think we need a "Love Dust" so you can sprinkle the magic on request.


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> Just perfect :wubu: - can I borrow some of your love dust and sprinkle it on you- I think we need a "Love Dust" so you can sprinkle the magic on request.



whats the request babe??lol


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized.jpg




This Fatty has gained weight!

This was taken today. My family threw me an early birthday party. My mother knitted me a hat and a scarf, which I was trying on.


----------



## Tooz

Susannah, that dress is CUTE.


----------



## Saxphon

BarbBBW said:


> dont think I posted this new one yet sooooo.. tooo risque???? ahhaha



Actually, this is what I would call a "kissable moment" photo. If neither of us were attached, and I was there, and you were sitting there giving me that look ..... well, you get the idea (wink).

Beautiful picture of a beautiful lady ....... Thanks Barb for posting it.


----------



## Saxphon

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Fatty has gained weight!
> 
> This was taken today. My family threw me an early birthday party. My mother knitted me a hat and a scarf, which I was trying on.



Well happy early birthday to you! You look very cute and curvy there in that picture. Wouldn't mind being in that seat next to you ...........

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Fatty has gained weight!
> 
> This was taken today. My family threw me an early birthday party. My mother knitted me a hat and a scarf, which I was trying on.



Just HOW cute are you:blush:
Looking great! Happy early birthday Miss Susannah!:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

thatgirl08 said:


> Cute! Especially your son omggg adorable.


Thank you  I think cotton candy grew on him once he realized that it was sweet and melted in his mouth 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That last baby pic is just too darn sweet, Megan. What a darling babe.


Thanks  He still hadn't realized that cotton candy is good 



Tracii said:


> What a cute baby!!!!!


Thank you 



tonynyc said:


> *
> Cute pics - I also enjoy the horrible fair food and yes the fries can sometimes be a hit or miss
> *


Thanks  the fries weren't drained properly, they were swimming in like a half a cup of oil at the bottom (that's just a rough guess, coulda been way more.) It was gross. I didn't get my funnel cake either. Next year


----------



## HottiMegan

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Fatty has gained weight!
> 
> This was taken today. My family threw me an early birthday party. My mother knitted me a hat and a scarf, which I was trying on.



you look lovely Susannah.


----------



## Scorsese86

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Fatty has gained weight!
> 
> This was taken today. My family threw me an early birthday party. My mother knitted me a hat and a scarf, which I was trying on.



So what? That's just good.
:wubu:
You're so cute, Susannah... I don't know if I've told you before...


----------



## BarbBBW

Saxphon said:


> Actually, this is what I would call a "kissable moment" photo. If neither of us were attached, and I was there, and you were sitting there giving me that look ..... well, you get the idea (wink).
> 
> Beautiful picture of a beautiful lady ....... Thanks Barb for posting it.



awww thanks for being so sweet as usual Saxphon!! And yes!! I get the idea hehehe :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> whats the request babe??lol



*Hmmmm
I was thinking more of a LOVE DUST ON DEMAND Thread. We can request a "Daily" Love Dusting. 
Kind of like a weekly blessing-You know with the recession and all - everyone needs as much good sure as possible. Plus your cuter than any of those 'gurus' and help experts.*


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Fatty has gained weight!
> 
> This was taken today. My family threw me an early birthday party. My mother knitted me a hat and a scarf, which I was trying on.



*WOW - you look great - oh and aren't handmade gifts special. Your Mom is very talented...*


----------



## mszwebs

Me yesterday at a wedding...


View attachment Me 4.jpg


----------



## Carrie

mszwebs said:


> Me yesterday at a wedding...
> 
> 
> View attachment 64319


So, so pretty!!! Love that saucy grin and the pinup flower.


----------



## _overture

after walking about for half an hour, I ended up looking like this... result!  

View attachment Photo 137.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

BarbBBW said:


> dont think I posted this new one yet sooooo.. tooo risque???? ahhaha



Sexy Mama! Is the black dildo out of frame? In your lap?


Susannah said:


> View attachment 64251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Fatty has gained weight!
> 
> This was taken today. My family threw me an early birthday party. My mother knitted me a hat and a scarf, which I was trying on.



Oh Shoshie, how cute are you? So adorable! I love your mom's present to you! *big hugs* 



mszwebs said:


> Me yesterday at a wedding...
> 
> 
> View attachment 64319



How cute!



_overture said:


> after walking about for half an hour, I ended up looking like this... result!



You're pretty hot!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> Me yesterday at a wedding...
> 
> 
> View attachment 64319




OoOoOOo nice! That flower is as lovely as your smile


----------



## BarbBBW

_overture said:


> after walking about for half an hour, I ended up looking like this... result!



WOW!! Were you using that "AX" body spray!?!? Damn women are vicious where you are at huh??LMAO 
You still look adorable!


----------



## BarbBBW

mszwebs said:


> Me yesterday at a wedding...


 Soooo Pretty!!



Susannah said:


> This Fatty has gained weight!
> 
> This was taken today. My family threw me an early birthday party. My mother knitted me a hat and a scarf, which I was trying on.



Too damn cute as usual!


----------



## _overture

BarbBBW said:


> WOW!! Were you using that "AX" body spray!?!? Damn women are vicious where you are at huh??LMAO
> You still look adorable!



haha, damn- I knew it was a risk!


----------



## Paul

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Fatty has gained weight!
> 
> This was taken today. My family threw me an early birthday party. My mother knitted me a hat and a scarf, which I was trying on.



You are lovely--the scarf/hat reminds me of the styles of the late twenties and early thities. I love it.



Tooz said:


> Susannah, that dress is CUTE.



...and so is the girl in the dress (but you implied that in your comment  ).



mszwebs said:


> Me yesterday at a wedding...
> 
> 
> View attachment 64319



Very nice picture.


----------



## BarbBBW

_overture said:


> haha, damn- I knew it was a risk!



Just be glad it wasnt the AX CHOCOLATE BODY spray and you went to a BBW dance  instead of a walk !! hahaha


----------



## Shosh

Tooz said:


> Susannah, that dress is CUTE.



Thanks so much. I saw a few pics of you at the bash wearing gorgeous dresses.



Saxphon said:


> Well happy early birthday to you! You look very cute and curvy there in that picture. Wouldn't mind being in that seat next to you ...........
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us.



Thanks so much. So kind of you.



Oldtimer76 said:


> Just HOW cute are you:blush:
> Looking great! Happy early birthday Miss Susannah!:wubu:



Danke!



HottiMegan said:


> you look lovely Susannah.



Thanks Megan. In Australia we call Cotton Candy, Fairy Floss.


----------



## Shosh

Scorsese86 said:


> So what? That's just good.
> :wubu:
> You're so cute, Susannah... I don't know if I've told you before...



Aww. You are so sweet.



tonynyc said:


> *WOW - you look great - oh and aren't handmade gifts special. Your Mom is very talented...*



Thanks Tony. You are always so kind.




Famouslastwords said:


> Sexy Mama! Is the black dildo out of frame? In your lap?
> 
> 
> Oh Shoshie, how cute are you? So adorable! I love your mom's present to you! *big hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> How cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty hot!



Thanks FLW!



BarbBBW said:


> Soooo Pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too damn cute as usual!



Barb thank you so much.



Paul said:


> You are lovely--the scarf/hat reminds me of the styles of the late twenties and early thities. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and so is the girl in the dress (but you implied that in your comment  ).
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice picture.



Thanks Paul. Very kind.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment resize 2.jpg


This was taken yesterday. My hair is straight again now, after I curled it for my party.

xoxo

Shoshie


----------



## Surlysomething

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64338
> 
> 
> This was taken yesterday. My hair is straight again now, after I curled it for my party.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Shoshie




beautiful picture, Susannah


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64338
> 
> 
> This was taken yesterday. My hair is straight again now, after I curled it for my party.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Shoshie



Very lovely! How do you curl your hair with rags?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Susannah said:


> This was taken yesterday. My hair is straight again now, after I curled it for my party.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Shoshie


*
LOOKING so happy and beautiful...good to see you ****GF**** xoxoxo*


----------



## Famouslastwords

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64338
> 
> 
> This was taken yesterday. My hair is straight again now, after I curled it for my party.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Shoshie



You're so beautiful and you know it.


----------



## Proner

Just taken this week-end during a loong birthday party which give me a memorable headache  

View attachment new.jpg


View attachment phto-2.jpg


----------



## Markt

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64338
> 
> 
> This was taken yesterday. My hair is straight again now, after I curled it for my party.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Shoshie



great pic! you have such an amazing smile. really shows off your cheekbones and your lips, which are model-riffic. hot. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Susannah said:


> This was taken yesterday. My hair is straight again now, after I curled it for my party.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Shoshie



I ditto Markt, your smile just lights up our face, Shoshie.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Proner said:


> Just taken this week-end during a loong birthday party which give me a memorable headache




You're very cute


----------



## Punkin1024

It was a nice day today, so I got hubby to take a few pictures! I have a left eye squint in the last shot, the wind had blown my hair into my face. 

View attachment Ella in front of trumpet vines 2, May 26, 2009.jpg


View attachment Ella next to trumpet vines III, May 26, 2009.jpg


View attachment Ella, headshot, take 2, front porch May 26, 2009.jpg


----------



## kayrae

i'm on the right, lina's on the left...


----------



## HottiMegan

mszwebs said:


> Me yesterday at a wedding...
> 
> 
> View attachment 64319



Very lovely! You have a great smile


----------



## Weeze

Picture slut?
That'd be me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Krissy, I think this is the prettiest pic I've seen of you. And I've seen quite a few. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kris you are just too damn cute!! I love the sassy!


----------



## Surlysomething

krismiss said:


> Picture slut?
> That'd be me.



beautiful! + we have the same shower curtain


----------



## Risible

Punkin1024 said:


> It was a nice day today, so I got hubby to take a few pictures! I have a left eye squint in the last shot, the wind had blown my hair into my face.



Lovely pictures, lovely subject, Ella! I love those trumpet vines; got one just this weekend to grow over our pool shed.



So, did some gardening this weekend, and was finally able to harvest a garlic plant. What a beauty, huh? Big, firm bulb, long stalk - yummy! Decided to do a "Garlic Queen" (not that anyone's competing with me for that, right) pose with the "tiara" (actually a headband - but no ordinary headband!) that I commissioned from Tina (you know, "our" Tina :wubu:, she of the Buddy) last year - a gorgeous organic creation with tiny bumblebees and dragonflies, leaves and flowers.




​


----------



## Tad

Risible: you make a stunning garlic queen! What a lovely picture, a definite keeper!

And Kris, I'd say keep that photo too, it is also a great picture.....close up face shots seldom come out so beautifully, for anyone. That is one to back up somewhere.


----------



## tonynyc

Risible said:


> Lovely pictures, lovely subject, Ella! I love those trumpet vines; got one just this weekend to grow over our pool shed.
> 
> 
> 
> So, did some gardening this weekend, and was finally able to harvest a garlic plant. What a beauty, huh? Big, firm bulb, long stalk - yummy! Decided to do a "Garlic Queen" (not that anyone's competing with me for that, right) pose with the "tiara" (actually a headband - but no ordinary headband!) that I commissioned from Tina (you know, "our" Tina :wubu:, she of the Buddy) last year - a gorgeous organic creation with tiny bumblebees and dragonflies, leaves and flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




*Nice picture - you make a Gorgeous Garlic Queen:
Say any chance that you'll share some of your fav "garlic" recipes on the Foodee Board
*


----------



## tonynyc

**** I didn't post my comments on other photos;so, didn't want to leave folks out *




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yep, it's that time again. The old thread has grown too long so let the new one begin
> 
> Risible will be closing the old thread soon.
> I will go first since I opened it
> From within the past couple of months...the lighting isn't prime but I still think they are okay



*GEF: lovely Picture - I like the sweet sly grin and that intense stare. *




luscious_lulu said:


>



*A lovely Warm Smile- nice picture*



Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, teehee.



*Gorgeous picture-pretty smile*



Hathor said:


> Always time for a first.  Don't mind the PJs. I had just gotten up.



*You could have fooled me- you look great and the PJs are fine*




OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



*BadAss outfit on one of the sweetest ladies in DIMS*



katherine22 said:


> My favorite housedress.



*Nice picture Katherine -I like the relaxed pose*



babyjeep21 said:


> Remember me?



*Babyjeep: LOL - great pic- takes a special talent to cross the eye like that*



Proner said:


> Most recent pics taken yesterday during a party with some friends.



*Proner:always something great about a Black & White Photo*



bexy said:


> Not too shabby considering I was really sick yesterday!!
> 
> (Although I do have to credit my friend Lucy with the make up job!)
> 
> View attachment 63847



*Bexy: Awesome job you look fine- hope you are feeling better these days*



AshleyEileen said:


>



*AshleyEileen: I love the closeup- and borrowing the words of Jay: "Wow"*



Jay West Coast said:


> Wowl, AshleyE!
> 
> Me with some SF peeps:



*Jay:Great pics of you SF Peeps *



Slamaga said:


> Why would we? it is great to see pic of people and I'm encouraging you by posting one pic



*Nice pic Slamaga looks like a fine group *



troubadours said:


> this is what i look like lately:
> View attachment 63882
> 
> so in other words, drunk 75% of the time



*Never drunk- just carrying out your Sr. Thesis- it's all research u know *



Ruffie said:


> Off my adopted daughters cell phone. At Grandsons soccer wind up.
> Ruth



*Cute Pic- nice job with the Cell Phone*


----------



## tonynyc

succubus_dxb said:


> Playing dress up last night.. oh to be employed.



*Wow - I love the look -keep the faith the job that you want will come your way soon*



Tania said:


> Me 'n' Kayrae on Friday night before DNA.



*Nice picture - pretty smiles hope that you both had fun at DNA*



CherchezLaFemme said:


> Playing around with 80's make-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up as an edgy pin-up :kiss2:



*Retro-Cool*



ahtnamas said:


> Dress!!
> View attachment 63964



*Red looks awesome on you*



katorade said:


> I wear that red shirt in pictures way too often.



*Always sexy to see a BBW in glasses*



bmann0413 said:


> Bored out of my mind at work. Taken during a break.



*You are never bored at work - repeat this to yourself throughout the week... "There are (x) numbers of days till Pay Day and The Weekend* 



Leesa said:


> A recent picture of me.



*I like your sweet smile*



thejuicyone said:


> check out our sexy sunburns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there ya go kiddos, always use sunblock!
> (He got it far worse than me, poor baby.)



*Ouch- are you guys better from the sunburn experience *



ahtnamas said:


> Was playing in my makeup today...
> 
> I think I like the "Femme Fatale" lipstick with the innocent librarian glasses



*Glasses are hot*



mszwebs said:


> Me yesterday at a wedding...



*Gorgeous smile- seems as if you had a fun time at the Wedding*



_overture said:


> after walking about for half an hour, I ended up looking like this... result!



*You got your cardio in and you still look great*



Punkin1024 said:


> It was a nice day today, so I got hubby to take a few pictures! I have a left eye squint in the last shot, the wind had blown my hair into my face.



*Nice picture- and a perfect day*



kayrae said:


> i'm on the right, lina's on the left...



*You look so relaxed & comfy*



krismiss said:


> Picture slut?
> That'd be me.



*Picture Royalty - I like the pearls nice touch *


----------



## Punkin1024

Risible said:


> Lovely pictures, lovely subject, Ella! I love those trumpet vines; got one just this weekend to grow over our pool shed.
> 
> 
> 
> So, did some gardening this weekend, and was finally able to harvest a garlic plant. What a beauty, huh? Big, firm bulb, long stalk - yummy! Decided to do a "Garlic Queen" (not that anyone's competing with me for that, right) pose with the "tiara" (actually a headband - but no ordinary headband!) that I commissioned from Tina (you know, "our" Tina :wubu:, she of the Buddy) last year - a gorgeous organic creation with tiny bumblebees and dragonflies, leaves and flowers.


Love your "crown" and you are a lovely Garlic Queen! 

We have elephant garlic growing all over the place on our land. Hubby's Dad went crazy with planting garlic several years back and we are still harvesting it!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

What? New pictures of me? 

View attachment me 1.JPG


View attachment me 2.JPG


----------



## Weeze

Surlysomething said:


> beautiful! + we have the same shower curtain



Thanks, and Yay Ikea!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Krismiss: You Hottie, You! 


Blackjack: Cutie!! 




Recent Pictures Cause Princess is in camwhore mode:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Is that from your prom? How did that go?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yes! It went swimmingly, I got to go with my guyfriend. During 'Mingling' Time, Which, was basically 85% of the time. We just stood there and tried to figure out which ones were jail bait, and which ones were gay. 


All in all, it was awsome.
Afterwards, we went to the local truck-stop to eat. We spent like, 3 hours there.
 All was well! _[Till We Got Back to my place, but that's a rant for another day  ]_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm SO GLAD you had a good time, YPP. That's going to be a memory you'll cherish for a long time - I'm so glad it was a good one.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:3 I'm so glad I went. But If It weren't for My Guyfriend, I don't know if I would've.

Now I will forever remember insulting the comedian, but I'll also remember seeing my guyfriend have REAL FUN for like, the FIRST TIME in YEAAAARS. 

So, YAY, Super Plus! [HAHA Irony.]


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Your Plump Princess said:


> Blackjack: Cutie!!



Can say the same about yourself! Glad you got to enjoy your prom!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Shortened my hair by 3 or 4 inches last week, so here's the May Me: 

View attachment May 09.JPG


----------



## Tania

I FINALLY VISITED CORONA PARK. 

MOI avec l'UNISPHERE et le NEW YORK STATE PAVILION. I am so freaking stoked y'all don't even know... 

View attachment kaliunispheresm.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

krismiss said:


> Picture slut?
> That'd be me.



Picture slut, no.
Photogenic, yes!


----------



## Shosh

Risible said:


> Lovely pictures, lovely subject, Ella! I love those trumpet vines; got one just this weekend to grow over our pool shed.
> 
> 
> 
> So, did some gardening this weekend, and was finally able to harvest a garlic plant. What a beauty, huh? Big, firm bulb, long stalk - yummy! Decided to do a "Garlic Queen" (not that anyone's competing with me for that, right) pose with the "tiara" (actually a headband - but no ordinary headband!) that I commissioned from Tina (you know, "our" Tina :wubu:, she of the Buddy) last year - a gorgeous organic creation with tiny bumblebees and dragonflies, leaves and flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




That is the cutest dress ever! I love it. I must have it.

You look gorgeous.


----------



## Shosh

Your Plump Princess said:


> Krismiss: You Hottie, You!
> 
> 
> Blackjack: Cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Pictures Cause Princess is in camwhore mode:



You look lovely. So pretty.


----------



## Santaclear

Tania said:


> I FINALLY VISITED CORONA PARK.
> 
> MOI avec l'UNISPHERE et le NEW YORK STATE PAVILION. I am so freaking stoked y'all don't even know...



LOL finally! Congrats, Tania!

I told you I climbed inside that thing? A few of my nerdy friends and I cut school one day to go to NYC and one guy's dad dropped us off near there. We ate lunch sitting at the base of it and after I finished my lunch, being the rowdiest and most agile of the group I climbed up inside the Unisphere (probably not very high tho.) The whole place was deserted, no one around. It was 1969 or 1970.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Recent Pictures Cause Princess is in camwhore mode:


*
You look so pretty! Glad you had fun!*


----------



## BarbBBW

Again I missed alot of this thread,... LOVING it!! you all looks sooo yummmy!!


----------



## Tania

Santaclear said:


> LOL finally! Congrats, Tania!
> 
> I told you I climbed inside that thing? A few of my nerdy friends and I cut school one day to go to NYC and one guy's dad dropped us off near there. We ate lunch sitting at the base of it and after I finished my lunch, being the rowdiest and most agile of the group I climbed up inside the Unisphere (probably not very high tho.) The whole place was deserted, no one around. It was 1969 or 1970.



Hahah! Russ, you're my hero!


----------



## Surlysomething

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> What? New pictures of me?



what a cutie!


----------



## Risible

edx said:


> Risible: you make a stunning garlic queen! What a lovely picture, a definite keeper!
> 
> And Kris, I'd say keep that photo too, it is also a great picture.....close up face shots seldom come out so beautifully, for anyone. That is one to back up somewhere.



:blush: Thanks, Ed! You say the nicest things!



tonynyc said:


> *Nice picture - you make a Gorgeous Garlic Queen:
> Say any chance that you'll share some of your fav "garlic" recipes on the Foodee Board
> *



Tony, you sweetheart, you! :wubu: Truly I love the garlic, and did you know it has medicinal qualities? I believe it lowers blood pressure, amongst other good things.



Punkin1024 said:


> Love your "crown" and you are a lovely Garlic Queen!
> 
> We have elephant garlic growing all over the place on our land. Hubby's Dad went crazy with planting garlic several years back and we are still harvesting it!



Thanks, Ella! I wish I could've gotten a better pic of my tiara; Tina really, really outdid herself - which is saying a lot, given her abundant talent! - with it. I cherish it.

I love elephant garlic, lucky you! So easy to peel, huh? We also started growing scallions just this past winter, and they're right easy to grow also, and, wow, tasty?!



Susannah said:


> That is the cutest dress ever! I love it. I must have it.
> 
> You look gorgeous.



Actually, I think your birthday dress (not your birthday suit, though, truly, yer birthday suit ain't bad either, from what I've seen here! ) is the cutest dress ever! Anyhoo, got mine from Monique/biggirlgear.com. It's really comfy. Short, too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This was taken to give people an idea of how this dress fit ssbbws - but I thought you folks might enjoy it, too.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> What? New pictures of me?



YAAAYYY Bringin' sexy back


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> What? New pictures of me?



Yowsa- hot stuff 



Your Plump Princess said:


> Recent Pictures Cause Princess is in camwhore mode:



So very lovely- glad you had a good time 



Flyin Lilac said:


> Shortened my hair by 3 or 4 inches last week, so here's the May Me:



There's that sunshine smile again 



Tania said:


> I FINALLY VISITED CORONA PARK.
> 
> MOI avec l'UNISPHERE et le NEW YORK STATE PAVILION. I am so freaking stoked y'all don't even know...



That looks like hard work


----------



## tonynyc

Tania said:


> I FINALLY VISITED CORONA PARK.
> 
> MOI avec l'UNISPHERE et le NEW YORK STATE PAVILION. I am so freaking stoked y'all don't even know...



*Well Tania: you've trumped "Atlas" - impressive one arm lift on the UNISPHERE * 






*Atlas-Rockefeller Center NYC *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> *Well Tania: you've trumped "Atlas" - impressive one arm lift on the UNISPHERE *
> 
> *Atlas-Rockefeller Center NYC *


*Dammit Tony! If you're going to take an "up shot" take a good one!*


----------



## Tania

Lolz. Atlas is "strategically-draped," just like the Rocket Thrower.


----------



## kayrae

As always, I'm the AZN


----------



## Tania

could i possibly be more cross-eyed? lolz.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Lips.jpg


View attachment me.jpg


Here are a few of me.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Susannah, Sooooooo Pretty!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Surlysomething said:


> what a cutie!





MisticalMisty said:


> YAAAYYY Bringin' sexy back





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yowsa- hot stuff



:blush: Didn't even expect much of a response, just felt like posting. Gee, way to make me feel all warm and fuzzy... Many thanks!


----------



## KFD

Not sure if this is a repost or not. I wear Camoflauge five days a week, so why is it that the time I don't have to wear Camo I do!?
KFD


----------



## BarbBBW

KFD said:


> Not sure if this is a repost or not. I wear Camoflauge five days a week, so why is it that the time I don't have to wear Camo I do!?
> KFD



YES PLEASE!!:wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen




----------



## kittencat

me and super new 

View attachment Picture 104.jpg


----------



## Shosh

kittencat said:


> me and super new



Your makeup is amazing! Love it!


----------



## succubus_dxb

KFD said:


> Not sure if this is a repost or not. I wear Camoflauge five days a week, so why is it that the time I don't have to wear Camo I do!?
> KFD



Getrdoneeeeee! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


>



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww My Ashley!! Look how damn cute you are!!! I just wanna squish your face!!!!!!!!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This was taken to give people an idea of how this dress fit ssbbws - but I thought you folks might enjoy it, too.



DUH. I just learned this pic wasn't showing up for some people - no wonder there were no comments on it. lol. Let's try this again:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> ,....


*Literally the freshly scrubbed look! I love it! *



kittencat said:


> me and super new


*SO ENVIOUS! ** I can never get my eye makeup to look that effin' hot and Fierce! Gorgeous!
*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> DUH. I just learned this pic wasn't showing up for some people - no wonder there were no comments on it. lol. Let's try this again:


*You are a triple threat woman! Boobies! Belly! AND Bootie!*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

How *YOU* doin?:wubu:






KFD said:


> Not sure if this is a repost or not. I wear Camoflauge five days a week, so why is it that the time I don't have to wear Camo I do!?
> KFD


----------



## GWARrior

screwing with hair and make up.


----------



## scroogey

AshleyEileen said:


>



gorgeous! love that blue top!! i want it!


heres one i just took of moi on the good ol' webcam: 

View attachment cam-o.JPG


----------



## goofy girl

GWARrior said:


> screwing with hair and make up.



GORGEOUS!!


----------



## goofy girl

Susannah said:


> View attachment 64566
> 
> 
> View attachment 64567
> 
> 
> Here are a few of me.



so pretty!!



KFD said:


> Not sure if this is a repost or not. I wear Camoflauge five days a week, so why is it that the time I don't have to wear Camo I do!?
> KFD



yum



BigBeautifulMe said:


> DUH. I just learned this pic wasn't showing up for some people - no wonder there were no comments on it. lol. Let's try this again:



*STUNNING!!*



kittencat said:


> me and super new



I wish I had the patience to put on make-up. If I looked as hot as you, I just might :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> *STUNNING!!*



Thank you. :blush::blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> *You are a triple threat woman! Boobies! Belly! AND Bootie!*



Coming from a hottie like you that is quite a compliment.  Thanks girlie.


----------



## BarbBBW

BigBeautifulMe said:


> DUH. I just learned this pic wasn't showing up for some people - no wonder there were no comments on it. lol. Let's try this again:


 You look so curvy and sexy!!



GWARrior said:


> screwing with hair and make up.


Ummm wow the BHM are so lucky!!!



kayrae said:


> As always, I'm the AZN


 Awwww look at you 2!!! F_U_N!!!!!!



Susannah said:


> View attachment 64566
> 
> 
> View attachment 64567
> 
> 
> Here are a few of me.


 Super cute!! As always!! the few extra pounds really look great on you!!



kittencat said:


> me and super new


 SO Exotic!!



scroogey said:


> gorgeous! love that blue top!! i want it!
> 
> 
> heres one i just took of moi on the good ol' webcam:


 Thats my new Fav pic!!!


----------



## soleil3313

BigBeautifulMe said:


> DUH. I just learned this pic wasn't showing up for some people - no wonder there were no comments on it. lol. Let's try this again:





Your Plump Princess said:


> Recent Pictures Cause Princess is in camwhore mode:



Love both of your dresses!

Hot Toddies you are!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*When I say "Kneel!"...



... you ask "How low?" on the way down!*​


----------



## stan_der_man

Great, beautiful and gorgeous pics all! OneWickedAngel... that is one thrashing I'd gladly submit to! 

Here are some pics I took yesterday... The usual helmet hair and goofy faces...


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> DUH. I just learned this pic wasn't showing up for some people - no wonder there were no comments on it. lol. Let's try this again:



You look so hot in dresses! Only a shame that your face isn't in the pic.
I love your curves:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

KFD said:


> Not sure if this is a repost or not. I wear Camoflauge five days a week, so why is it that the time I don't have to wear Camo I do!?
> KFD



Very nice indeed.



GWARrior said:


> screwing with hair and make up.



You look pretty GWAR.


OneWickedAngel said:


> *When I say "Kneel!"...
> 
> 
> 
> ... you ask "How low?" on the way down!*​



Stunning!


----------



## luscious_lulu

kittencat said:


> me and super new



I love the makeup!


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> *When I say "Kneel!"...
> 
> 
> 
> ... you ask "How low?" on the way down!*​



Wow, so fucking hot!


----------



## BarbBBW

fa_man_stan said:


> Here are some pics I took yesterday... The usual helmet hair and goofy faces...


*Stan you look very Handsome!! "helmet hair and goofy faces" really work well for you!!!:smitten:*


OneWickedAngel said:


> *When I say "Kneel!"...
> 
> 
> 
> ... you ask "How low?" on the way down!*​


*OWA, damn babygirl ,one hella SEXY shot there!!, you know you make me wanna be a submissive, for atleast an hour :bow:hahahhahahahaha*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Susannah said:


> ...snip...
> Stunning!





luscious_lulu said:


> Wow, so fucking hot!





fa_man_stan said:


> ...snip...
> OneWickedAngel... that is one thrashing I'd gladly submit to!





BarbBBW said:


> ...snip...
> *OWA, damn babygirl ,one hella SEXY shot there!!, you know you make me wanna be a submissive, for at least an hour :bow:hahahhahahahaha*


*
@ Stan - Love the shots; you have such a wonderfully wry expression! (be careful using the word "submit" around me when I'm dressed like that. Once you're looking up at me - it's too late) 

@ Barb - That hour CAN be arranged you know.... HAHAHAHA

Thanks to all! :kiss2:*


----------



## Proner

I was a little bored so I take some pics with my new haircut  

View attachment 006.JPG


View attachment 001.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Proner said:


> I was a little bored so I take some pics with my new haircut



Very handsome face!


----------



## midnightrogue

beach life, its the only life i know. 

View attachment mbeach3.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

night swimming 

View attachment mk2.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

this is how it goes down.......... 

View attachment nite.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

midnightrogue said:


> beach life, its the only life i know.



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## midnightrogue

the kao san road. bangkok 

View attachment bkk.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

OneWickedAngel said:


> *When I say "Kneel!"...
> 
> 
> 
> ... you ask "How low?" on the way down!*​



Well, let's see. I'm submissive on some days so you could totally teach me a lesson or two hot mama.


----------



## ThatIsThat

kittencat said:


> me and super new



You are SO gorgeous and your make-up is fantastic. Very sexy :smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW

Proner said:


> I was a little bored so I take some pics with my new haircut


 You are a very handsome man!! Love the new, shorter cut on you!!



midnightrogue said:


> beach life, its the only life i know.


:smitten:



midnightrogue said:


> the kao san road. bangkok


 Handsome!:eat2::smitten:


----------



## goofy girl

OneWickedAngel said:


> *When I say "Kneel!"...
> 
> 
> 
> ... you ask "How low?" on the way down!*​



YOWSA!!!! :smitten::smitten:




midnightrogue said:


> night swimming



You look like you're in pain! But it has me wondering what your face would be like if you attempted that with a BBW 



midnightrogue said:


> the kao san road. bangkok



Ok...now THAT is hot


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

midnightrogue said:


> beach life, its the only life i know.





midnightrogue said:


> the kao san road. bangkok



You again?

Oh my again....... :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> I was a little bored so I take some pics with my new haircut


*Looking very good Proner! *



midnightrogue said:


> beach life, its the only life i know.


*Very handsome (and nice nod to Randy Crawford):bow:. *



midnightrogue said:


> night swimming
> ...
> this is how it goes down..........


*Wow - the glowing eyes are both cool and yet disconcerting .*



midnightrogue said:


> the kao san road. bangkok


*Very nice.*



Famouslastwords said:


> Well, let's see. I'm submissive on some days so you could totally teach me a lesson or two hot mama.


*Be careful what you ask for!*



goofy girl said:


> YOWSA!!!! :smitten::smitten:
> ...snip...


* Mistress Raivenne Thanks you!*


----------



## stan_der_man

BarbBBW said:


> *Stan you look very Handsome!! "helmet hair and goofy faces" really work well for you!!!:smitten:*
> 
> ...





OneWickedAngel said:


> *
> @ Stan - Love the shots; you have such a wonderfully wry expression! (be careful using the word "submit" around me when I'm dressed like that. Once you're looking up at me - it's too late)
> 
> ...*


*

Thanks Barb and Angel! 

Submission with your permission of course... ;-)


.*


----------



## kittencat

ummmmm... YES PLEASE!


----------



## kittencat

thank you for the kind words!i think everyone looks LOVELY


----------



## stan_der_man

kittencat said:


> thank you for the kind words!i think everyone looks LOVELY



And it should be noted besides being a gorgeous gal you really know how to do you makeup!

Hope to see you next weekend Cat, you can't miss this get-together!


----------



## Fonzy

Orange top photo was taken during my finals, last two I took this morning when I got home from work. I need a shave and a hair cut bad lol  

View attachment DSC00616.1.JPG


View attachment DSC00630.1.JPG


View attachment DSC00644.1.JPG


----------



## Shosh

Tomorrow is the first day of winter in Australia, so I am now pulling out my wooly hats and ponchos to keep me warm.

View attachment resized Susannah.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Susannah said:


> Tomorrow is the first day of winter in Australia, so I am now pulling out my wooly hats and ponchos to keep me warm.
> 
> View attachment 64727



Yeah.....I'm not one to brag but while you were having fun in the sun, it was winter here and I was freezing.

Now summer is here for us and I'm going to enjoy it, I'll be hitting the beaches while you have to bring out the wool hats and fur coats 

luv ya tho


----------



## Tracii

WOW kittencat love the eyes you're gorgeous.


----------



## LadyFae

Everybody looks great !! Plus, it's really nice to put a face to the many sweet people I've read posts from 

Just a quick pic before my early B-Day dinner this past Friday night...was so much FUN  

View attachment CK--280x273.JPG


----------



## Shosh

LadyFae said:


> Everybody looks great !! Plus, it's really nice to put a face to the many sweet people I've read posts from
> 
> Just a quick pic before my early B-Day dinner this past Friday night...was so much FUN



That's a nice pic Fae. It is nice to see your face too.


----------



## protuberance

"She's like the wind!"


----------



## LadyFae

Susannah said:


> That's a nice pic Fae. It is nice to see your face too.




Awwww...Thank you!! You are too too SWEET!! You have very lovely pics yourself !! Hope you are having a beautiful weekend...Muah


----------



## goofy girl

protuberance said:


> "She's like the wind!"



What a fun pic!!




[/QUOTE]

I love this, it's all artistic looking and stuff.  where was this taken?


----------



## kittencat

I Lol'd *shes like the wind* hahahaha one of the best pics i ever seen thank you for that!


----------



## sweet&fat

At the botanical gardens yesterday. It was peony heaven! :wubu:


----------



## DeniseW

I can't wait to go there, this makes me want to go even more. 





sweet&fat said:


> At the botanical gardens yesterday. It was peony heaven! :wubu:


----------



## Carrie

sweet&fat said:


> At the botanical gardens yesterday. It was peony heaven! :wubu:


Lovely girl, lovely flowers! I adore peonies; they're so big and blousy and bright and exuberant.


----------



## Ruffie

Gayle was a practicum student with our organization for almost a year. SHe worked both with me at the Youth Centre and also with our alternate school. During that time we got to be close as she learned a lot and proud of her as she works as a youth care worker now. So here are some pics from the day as some of the ladies in chat helped me decide what to wear thought I would post the result. Forgive the red and shiny face, when your running taking pictures for hours in hot weather does a number on he hair and makeup LOL
Ruth
First two are us pausing for a pic at the end of their portrait session.
Last two were me fixing her bouquet at the reception before Grand entrance and hubby just snapped the pics of me with the bouquet at her request(can't you tell I thought it was a dumb idea?) 

View attachment Gayle & I Full Length#2.jpg


View attachment Gayle &I #2.jpg


View attachment Bouquet Fix.jpg


View attachment Bouquet.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

So yeah, I finally did my hair!... is it ok? >.>

Hehe I took this as soon as I did it, so excuse the scruffy sleepy T-Bear


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kittencat said:


> ummmmm... YES PLEASE!



*"ummmmm... YES PLEASE!" WHAT????*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Fonzy said:


> Orange top photo was taken during my finals, last two I took this morning when I got home from work. I need a shave and a hair cut bad lol


*In need of a shave and a haircut and still looking so damn good. *



Susannah said:


> Tomorrow is the first day of winter in Australia, so I am now pulling out my wooly hats and ponchos to keep me warm.


*You look so cute in that hat Shoshie!*



LadyFae said:


> Everybody looks great !! Plus, it's really nice to put a face to the many sweet people I've read posts from
> Just a quick pic before my early B-Day dinner this past Friday night...was so much FUN


*Lovely face!*



protuberance said:


> "She's like the wind!"


*Great pics - tt looks like you two are rockin' it out - but isn't "She's Like the Wind" a ballad?*



sweet&fat said:


> At the botanical gardens yesterday. It was peony heaven! :wubu:


*Lovely pics Leah! Love the dress you're in.*



Ruffie said:


> ...snip...
> First two are us pausing for a pic at the end of their portrait session.
> Last two were me fixing her bouquet at the reception before Grand entrance and hubby just snapped the pics of me with the bouquet at her request(can't you tell I thought it was a dumb idea?)


*Awww! You looked great Ruffie.*



T-Bear said:


> So yeah, I finally did my hair!... is it ok? >.>
> Hehe I took this as soon as I did it, so excuse the scruffy sleepy T-Bear


*Dammit!! Why do T-Bear pics always make me smile?*


----------



## kojack

kittencat said:


> me and super new



Oooooooooooh.

:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruffie said:


> Gayle was a practicum student with our organization for almost a year. SHe worked both with me at the Youth Centre and also with our alternate school. During that time we got to be close as she learned a lot and proud of her as she works as a youth care worker now. So here are some pics from the day as some of the ladies in chat helped me decide what to wear thought I would post the result. Forgive the red and shiny face, when your running taking pictures for hours in hot weather does a number on he hair and makeup LOL
> Ruth
> First two are us pausing for a pic at the end of their portrait session.
> Last two were me fixing her bouquet at the reception before Grand entrance and hubby just snapped the pics of me with the bouquet at her request(can't you tell I thought it was a dumb idea?)




You look beautiful. That dress suits you perfectly.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Fonzy said:


> Orange top photo was taken during my finals, last two I took this morning when I got home from work. I need a shave and a hair cut bad lol



That's one good looking gentleman.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> That's one good looking gentleman.




I thought the same thing........


----------



## WomanlyHips

One picture from a weekend off to Dallas, stayed at the Westin and did some relaxing. Rode in the elevator, up to my room, with an over sized piece of toast and other crazy characters. I had no idea that the Westin was hosting an anime convention thingie. Needless to say it was not a dull weekend  

View attachment DSCF0081-2.JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords

WomanlyHips said:


> One picture from a weekend off to Dallas, stayed at the Westin and did some relaxing. Rode in the elevator, up to my room, with an over sized piece of toast and other crazy characters. I had no idea that the Westin was hosting an anime convention thingie. Needless to say it was not a dull weekend




You're adorable, especially with the dainty hand thingy, adorable!


----------



## Red

This photo made me giggle when I saw it, damn see through leggings (note, I wouldn't leave the house flashing my bum like that!).

I was busy working on styling a wig - I try to always use the fitball as it minimizes back pain from sitting down for long periods plus it's fun to bounce on. I was happy with my sunny window to look out of and my towel on my head (just came out of the shower!) 



View attachment 64771


----------



## goofy girl

Red, that's cute!! 

Here is Fiona Fluffybottoms and me :happy:

you can totally see up my nose


----------



## Ruffie

Thanks everyone for all the nice compliments on the pictures from Gayles wedding. They are muchly appreciated. Here is one I forgot to post with the others of my friend Niki and I between supper and dance in the dessert line up Yummo!
Ruth 

View attachment Nik & I.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest

peek-a-boo 

View attachment IMG_0324.JPG


----------



## ekmanifest

I'm a little late on the comment - but love that red on you. 



Risible said:


> Lovely pictures, lovely subject, Ella! I love those trumpet vines; got one just this weekend to grow over our pool shed.
> 
> 
> 
> So, did some gardening this weekend, and was finally able to harvest a garlic plant. What a beauty, huh? Big, firm bulb, long stalk - yummy! Decided to do a "Garlic Queen" (not that anyone's competing with me for that, right) pose with the "tiara" (actually a headband - but no ordinary headband!) that I commissioned from Tina (you know, "our" Tina :wubu:, she of the Buddy) last year - a gorgeous organic creation with tiny bumblebees and dragonflies, leaves and flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## snuffy2000

I have absolutely no idea why i took this picture, but, I like it's quirk.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

troubadours said:


> this is what i look like lately:
> View attachment 63880
> 
> 
> View attachment 63879
> 
> 
> View attachment 63882
> 
> so in other words, drunk 75% of the time



hahaha the pictures are great, but for some reason the "drunk 75% of the time." comment really made me laugh.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Playing around with 80's make-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed up as an edgy pin-up :kiss2:



for some reason, I really like that one of your eye's lashes are really pronounced while the other one isn't. Kind of reminds me clockwork orange. I always try to get people to do that for fun. :happy:


----------



## Ivy

um, somehow i missed this thread starting? oops. everyone looks so good! i especially am loving babyjeep's new hair, cherchezlafemme's fantastic makeup, and t-bear's new hair color.

this is what i look like lately:






i lost my normal (and not so douchey) glasses somewhere in my apartment about 3 weeks ago. i cannot find them to save my life. i have looked EVERYWHERE. i think the hedgehog ate them. maybe i threw them away. who knows. i guess i get to look like a rocket scientist everyday until i move and pack up my entire apartment and find my normal pair. hmm. :doh:


----------



## CleverBomb

ekmanifest said:


> peek-a-boo


Oh, how cute are _you_?



-Rusty


----------



## KatsPyjamas

Oh gosh, there are far too many hot people here to possible comment on them all, so I'm just going to say HI first post (those awful words) on this thread and post a picture. But I just have to say I love your glasses Ivy! Absolutely gorgeous! And your purple hair


----------



## Shosh

Ivy said:


> um, somehow i missed this thread starting? oops. everyone looks so good! i especially am loving babyjeep's new hair, cherchezlafemme's fantastic makeup, and t-bear's new hair color.
> 
> this is what i look like lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lost my normal (and not so douchey) glasses somewhere in my apartment about 3 weeks ago. i cannot find them to save my life. i have looked EVERYWHERE. i think the hedgehog ate them. maybe i threw them away. who knows. i guess i get to look like a rocket scientist everyday until i move and pack up my entire apartment and find my normal pair. hmm. :doh:



Beautiful photo of you Ivy.


----------



## Shosh

More winter time in Australia.

View attachment Resized winter.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

Susannah said:


> More winter time in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 64835



So cute Shosh!


----------



## Shosh

luscious_lulu said:


> So cute Shosh!



Thanks Lulu.


----------



## Tooz

Susannah said:


> More winter time in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 64835



It's summer here... 

  


You are super cute, dear.


----------



## rocky112

Red said:


> This photo made me giggle when I saw it, damn see through leggings (note, I wouldn't leave the house flashing my bum like that!).
> 
> I was busy working on styling a wig - I try to always use the fitball as it minimizes back pain from sitting down for long periods plus it's fun to bounce on. I was happy with my sunny window to look out of and my towel on my head (just came out of the shower!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64771



dear Red 

ur pics really cute 

thnz..


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ekmanifest, WomanlyHips: Nice pics indeed ladies! :bow:

Red: Towel on your head? Oh - I had to look up first! :blush:
Goofy Girl: I'm so sorry, but all I could think was "Up your nose with a rubber hose!"

snuffy2000: I like quirky.

Ivy: What wrong with those glasses? I think they look cute on you and I love the purple hair.

KatsPyjamas: Cute pic! Love your hair also.

Susannah: Shoshie I wish I could say I'm sorry, but we finally started having nice sunny days in a row right now and I just can't. I will say you look so darn cute in that furry hood.


----------



## Seth Warren

Ivy said:


> this is what i look like lately



Your hair is all sorts of shades of awesome!


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> More winter time in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 64835



*Susannah- what an adorable picture & Lucky you- winter is one of my favorite seasons.*


----------



## Oldtimer76

Red said:


> This photo made me giggle when I saw it, damn see through leggings (note, I wouldn't leave the house flashing my bum like that!).
> 
> I was busy working on styling a wig - I try to always use the fitball as it minimizes back pain from sitting down for long periods plus it's fun to bounce on. I was happy with my sunny window to look out of and my towel on my head (just came out of the shower!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64771



You are looking gorgeous as always:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Ivy said:


> um, somehow i missed this thread starting? oops. everyone looks so good! i especially am loving babyjeep's new hair, cherchezlafemme's fantastic makeup, and t-bear's new hair color.
> 
> this is what i look like lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lost my normal (and not so douchey) glasses somewhere in my apartment about 3 weeks ago. i cannot find them to save my life. i have looked EVERYWHERE. i think the hedgehog ate them. maybe i threw them away. who knows. i guess i get to look like a rocket scientist everyday until i move and pack up my entire apartment and find my normal pair. hmm. :doh:



You are so damn pretty!
Would loooove to know you personally:bow:

:smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Susannah said:


> More winter time in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 64835



Gosh..., you look cute in every picture, hun!


----------



## goofy girl

OneWickedAngel said:


> *snip*
> Goofy Girl: I'm so sorry, but all I could think was "Up your nose with a rubber hose!"
> *snip*



I think you mean "Up your schnoz with some furry paws"


----------



## Shosh

Oldtimer76 said:


> Gosh..., you look cute in every picture, hun!



Thank you so much.


----------



## ekmanifest

One Wicked Angel and CleverBomb - many thanks 

Ivy - love, love, LOVE the hair!


----------



## LadyFae

OneWickedAngel: Thank you!! You're a very lovely lady yourself  !! I LOVE your "siggy" girl -- Awesome  !!


----------



## tonynyc

*Taken last Tuesday after my workout*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Susannah said:


> More winter time in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 64835



you're always posting pictures and they're all fabulous . . . but this one . . . you're so . . . :blush:


----------



## midnightrogue

summertime baby!
im as white as casper but thats all gonna change 

View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## Ivy

Seth Warren said:


> Your hair is all sorts of shades of awesome!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Ivy: What wrong with those glasses? I think they look cute on you and I love the purple hair.





Susannah said:


> Beautiful photo of you Ivy.





Oldtimer76 said:


> You are so damn pretty!
> Would loooove to know you personally:bow:
> 
> :smitten:





ekmanifest said:


> Ivy - love, love, LOVE the hair!



thank you all so much! i love purple hair.. it's pretty easy to keep too! though i do need to do a touch up soon. it's starting to turn pink!


----------



## BarbBBW

midnightrogue said:


> summertime baby!
> im as white as casper but thats all gonna change



wow i think I found someone as white as me!! :doh: hahaha


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm whiter than both of you!


----------



## midnightrogue

BarbBBW said:


> wow i think I found someone as white as me!! :doh: hahaha



any excuse to get my kit off


----------



## midnightrogue

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm whiter than both of you!



oh yeah, prove it!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Clearly I am much whiter than you.

Booyah.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm paler than all three of you...


----------



## Famouslastwords

Girl, did you even look at my legs. I'm a sheet! lol There is no such thing as paler than me. The only tan I have is a computer monitor tan.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Famouslastwords said:


> Girl, did you even look at my legs. I'm a sheet! lol There is no such thing as paler than me. The only tan I have is a computer monitor tan.



lol... my friend tells me I'm fish belly white. I tell her it's porcelain skin!


----------



## midnightrogue

Famouslastwords said:


> Clearly I am much whiter than you.
> 
> Booyah.



clearly im much redder than you 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Yeah everyone tells me I have that peaches and cream porcelain skin complexion. Obviously there's more cream than peaches, lol!


----------



## Famouslastwords

midnightrogue said:


> clearly im much redder than you



Oh you wanna see red huh? Brb looking through my computer to see if I deleted my sunburn pics.

The first I'm red because I'm sun burned. The second I'm red because I'm pale, it's hot and all the blood has rushed to my face and since I'm pale I'm see-through.


----------



## midnightrogue

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh you wanna see red huh? Brb looking through my computer to see if I deleted my sunburn pics.



in before you!!  

View attachment red.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Damn that's one painful looking sunburn. I posted my pics ^ up there.

It was worse than that pic depicted actually. That was same day burn. As the burn seeped in it looked worse and much deeper. But I think I deleted the pics!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

midnightrogue said:


> clearly im much redder than you


Mmmmm....cut lines and a tattoo.... :eat2:

Okay, I'll back away slowly now.


----------



## kayrae

Last year's sunburn


----------



## Jon Blaze

Now now kids... No reason to fight. lol


----------



## midnightrogue

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Mmmmm....cut lines and a tattoo.... :eat2:
> 
> Okay, I'll back away slowly now.



cheers - your too kind.
sorry for getting everyone talking about either how white or red they are so to totally change the subject does anyone have pics of them looking a HEALTHY GOLDEN BROWN?


----------



## kayrae

no, no, no... now i want to see sunburnt pics


----------



## Seth Warren

Geez people - stay out of the sun! That nasty ball of flaming hydrogen in the sky causes cancer, you know. Stick to the shade or only go out at night.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I do now, that's why I'm so pale. Those burnt pics were from two years ago! That's like forever in kid years!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> I do now, that's why I'm so pale. Those burnt pics were from two years ago! That's like forever in kid years!



HAHAHAHAH! Cute!


----------



## Paul

Famouslastwords said:


> Clearly I am much whiter than you.
> 
> Booyah.


What a lovely girl:wubu::smitten:


----------



## KatsPyjamas

OneWickedAngel said:


> KatsPyjamas: Cute pic! Love your hair also.



Thank you so much! Especially as your pics are, you know, beyond hot


----------



## Surlysomething

Seth Warren said:


> Geez people - stay out of the sun! That nasty ball of flaming hydrogen in the sky causes cancer, you know. Stick to the shade or only go out at night.




Agreed! It's not a badge of honor anymore.

:bow:


----------



## protuberance

goofy girl said:


> I love this, it's all artistic looking and stuff.  where was this taken?



Thank you. I can't take the credit, though, because my friend, Maritza, took it. It was taken at the harbor in Yonkers, New York.


----------



## protuberance

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Great pics - tt looks like you two are rockin' it out - but isn't "She's Like the Wind" a ballad?*



Yeah, it's a ballad, but that's the part when the song really kicks in and Mr. Swayze kicks our asses.


----------



## Rich P

...you look equally stunning wtih short or long hair xx :kiss2::smitten:



babyjeep21 said:


> A few weeks back I cut and donated my hair to Locks of Love. 12 Inches. Here is the before and after:


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Taken early this week, after getting my hair retouched.  

View attachment th_0601090759_02.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Looks good!


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *Taken last Tuesday after my workout*



Tony:wubu::wubu: You so UBER SEXY!! Very handsome my friend!!


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> Tony:wubu::wubu: You so UBER SEXY!! Very handsome my friend!!



Thanks you are a sweetie - I'm sure you shine 1000000 more than me (post new pics of you) & thankfully with so many UBER SEXY Hot BBW here - I can only look presentable


----------



## vavolff

Hi there cats and chicks! Im a brand spanking new member here .... so what better way to say hi than in this thread! Here's some recent pics of me 

View attachment 213.jpg


View attachment n24300131_32335380_4828322.jpg


View attachment n24300131_32335409_4385275.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

vavolff said:


> Hi there cats and chicks! Im a brand spanking new member here .... so what better way to say hi than in this thread! Here's some recent pics of me



Oh hello. 

Welcome to the site. :bow:


----------



## Carrie

vavolff said:


> Hi there cats and chicks! Im a brand spanking new member here .... so what better way to say hi than in this thread! Here's some recent pics of me


Heeeeey, look who wandered over. Welcome, you.


----------



## Proner

BrownEyedChica said:


> Taken early this week, after getting my hair retouched.



Nice pic, you look very good


----------



## Mathias

Famouslastwords said:


> Clearly I am much whiter than you.
> 
> Booyah.



I love this picture! You're a total hottie!


----------



## Mathias

Me on vacation. :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> Thanks you are a sweetie - I'm sure you shine 1000000 more than me (post new pics of you) & thankfully with so many UBER SEXY Hot BBW here - I can only look presentable



I know, i havent posted new pics in awhile  I will soon!! muahhhhh


----------



## BarbBBW

BrownEyedChica said:


> Taken early this week, after getting my hair retouched.


 Your hair looks great!! I am sure it helps that it has such a beautiful face to compliment!! Wooohooo



vavolff said:


> Hi there cats and chicks! Im a brand spanking new member here .... so what better way to say hi than in this thread! Here's some recent pics of me


 Welcome SUPASTAR!!!! hahaha thats what your pics remind me off!! what a cutie!! welcome



Mathias said:


> Me on vacation. :bow:


 Ahhh Matt, so damn cute!! I just wanna squish you!!!


----------



## Mathias

Believe me Barb, I would totally let you! :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mathias said:


> Me on vacation. :bow:




Daaaaaaaaaaaaang Matt. <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## GWARrior

i haz no shame.






what you can't see is the Happy Birthday Russell sign taped to my boobs. Today is Russell Brand's 34th, so I felt like celebrating.

and celebrate we did! :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

GWARrior said:


> i haz no shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you can't see is the Happy Birthday Russell sign taped to my boobs. Today is Russell Brand's 34th, so I felt like celebrating.
> 
> and celebrate we did! :happy:



Russell Brand is pretty frickin hilarious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mathias said:


> Me on vacation. :bow:



You light up the whole thread with your beautiful smile. 

@Tony - Yum


----------



## Jon Blaze

Oh look! The hot ladies are gawking at 'cha. Go Matt! lol :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

vavolff said:


> Hi there cats and chicks! Im a brand spanking new member here .... so what better way to say hi than in this thread! Here's some recent pics of me



Hi!!  Welcome to Dims.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

vavolff said:


> Hi there cats and chicks! Im a brand spanking new member here .... so what better way to say hi than in this thread! Here's some recent pics of me



*HAHAHA! Looks like you know how to have fun - WELCOME! *



Mathias said:


> Me on vacation. :bow:


*oooh Mathias! :smitten: Check you out; looking oh so cool there! Yeah baby!*



GWARrior said:


> i haz no shame.
> 
> what you can't see is the Happy Birthday Russell sign taped to my boobs. Today is Russell Brand's 34th, so I felt like celebrating.
> 
> and celebrate we did! :happy:



*HAHAHA! Your expression just kills - I luv it! *


----------



## luscious_lulu

pictures of my new haircut. It's a little shorter that I had wanted, but I think it's ok....


----------



## vavolff

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone!!!!! Hope to chat with some of you more!


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> Krismiss: You Hottie, You!
> 
> 
> Blackjack: Cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Pictures Cause Princess is in camwhore mode:



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten: You're gorgeous!


----------



## Tanuki

'o.o


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> *'o.o*



*HAH-HA! You got your eyebrow pierced - Love it!*


----------



## BarbBBW

luscious_lulu said:


> pictures of my new haircut. It's a little shorter that I had wanted, but I think it's ok....



LULU you look annoyed lol. beautiful,none the less, love that length and the hair color!!!


----------



## Fonzy

Hair yesterday, gone tomorrow! :bounce: 

View attachment DSC00662.1.JPG


View attachment DSC00659.1.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

Fonzy said:


> Hair yesterday, gone tomorrow! :bounce:



*Nice Pic and a new look. Hope you didn't run into this guy.*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

****Lulu, I love the cut and color; it compliments your complexion and cheek bones well.* 

****I admit while I am partial to somewhat longer hair, but I do like the new look on you.*

****Tony! You are wrong! So very wrong - but funny!!*:happy:


----------



## bexy

No make up eeeek...!

Georgie and I in the park  :wubu:

View attachment 65054


----------



## Fairia

Since people have been doing this and I decided to upload one recent pic of me that's decent.


http://animecutiepie.deviantart.com/art/Halloween-08-124892664


----------



## Cors

bexy said:


> No make up eeeek...!
> 
> Georgie and I in the park  :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 65054



*waves happily* 

You two are missed!


----------



## bexy

Cors said:


> *waves happily*
> 
> You two are missed!



We've been busy nesting hehe...but we pop on when we can


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bexy said:


> No make up eeeek...!
> 
> Georgie and I in the park  :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 65054


Oh, My, Godzilla! Bexy! WHAT AN ADORABLE PICTURE!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You light up the whole thread with your beautiful smile.
> 
> @Tony - Yum


DEFFINATLY Seconded, Mathias!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bexy said:


> No make up eeeek...!
> 
> Georgie and I in the park  :wubu:
> 
> View attachment 65054



*I declare it is absolutely DISGUSTING how cute you two are in this picture! You know I love it!*


----------



## bexy

Hehe, thank you girlies!


----------



## Famouslastwords

My roommate thought it was "cute" to snap a picture of me with caramel and whipped cream on the side of my face. lol 

Right, so this probably should go in goofiest pics.


The second pic is how it got there.


----------



## thatgirl08

Aw lol, it IS cute!


----------



## Mathias

Thanks for all of the complements, they really mean alot to me! :happy::blush:


----------



## kayrae

Taken this morning


----------



## Blockierer

kayrae said:


> Taken this morning



lovely  cute


----------



## sirGordy

Here I am, in my den, with one of my devices  

View attachment Gordon Current.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Mathias said:


> Me on vacation. :bow:



Cute! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Shosh

sirGordy said:


> Here I am, in my den, with one of my devices



Nice pic Gordy.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Famouslastwords said:


> My roommate thought it was "cute" to snap a picture of me with caramel and whipped cream on the side of my face. lol
> 
> Right, so this probably should go in goofiest pics.
> 
> 
> The second pic is how it got there.



Cutiepie!:blush:


----------



## vavolff

Famouslastwords said:


> My roommate thought it was "cute" to snap a picture of me with caramel and whipped cream on the side of my face. lol
> 
> Right, so this probably should go in goofiest pics.
> 
> 
> The second pic is how it got there.



Very cute  I dig it!


----------



## BarbBBW

kayrae said:


> Taken this morning


looking good girl!! as usual!!


sirGordy said:


> Here I am, in my den, with one of my devices


ohhh a man and his device,...hehehehe handsome Gordy!! thanks for sharing


----------



## MoonGoddess

_Such beautiful faces...warm smiles!

This is the newest one of me, taken a few weeks ago. I am so proud to be in scrubs!_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kayrae said:


> Taken this morning



Too cute! 



sirGordy said:


> Here I am, in my den, with one of my devices



Very nice photo, Gordy 



MoonGoddess said:


> _Such beautiful faces...warm smiles!
> 
> This is the newest one of me, taken a few weeks ago. I am so proud to be in scrubs!_



Woot! Good for you


----------



## BarbBBW

Just meeeee 

View attachment DSC01386.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr

Gorgeous!


----------



## Shosh

BarbBBW said:


> Just meeeee



That's a lovely pic of you Barb. Lovely smile you have.


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> Just meeeee



*Wow- I like the picture and the Power of Pink on you* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

sirGordy said:


> Here I am, in my den, with one of my devices




I love your shirt, great pic!


----------



## Mathias

BarbBBW said:


> Just meeeee



You look gorgeous in pink! :smitten::smitten: I just wanna give you a big hug!


----------



## Shosh

One of my mates here at Dims made this pic of me.

View attachment Shoshie flower.jpg


----------



## Tina

Risible said:


> Lovely pictures, lovely subject, Ella! I love those trumpet vines; got one just this weekend to grow over our pool shed.
> 
> 
> 
> So, did some gardening this weekend, and was finally able to harvest a garlic plant. What a beauty, huh? Big, firm bulb, long stalk - yummy! Decided to do a "Garlic Queen" (not that anyone's competing with me for that, right) pose with the "tiara" (actually a headband - but no ordinary headband!) that I commissioned from Tina (you know, "our" Tina :wubu:, she of the Buddy) last year - a gorgeous organic creation with tiny bumblebees and dragonflies, leaves and flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh, I love this! Saved it.  You look so pretty in that top, and it's great to see your headband (which to me is a crown, since you are very regal). I really can't wait to see you again. :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

BarbBBW said:


> Just meeeee



Very cute!


----------



## Proner

Just taken, I play with the effects and try the sepia hope it's good  

View attachment DSCN2976.JPG


View attachment DSCN2981.JPG


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## vavolff

BarbBBW said:


> Just meeeee


Very nice .... you are definitly beautiful!


----------



## vavolff

thejuicyone said:


>



Definitly dig the dress ... smokin hot!


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> One of my mates here at Dims made this pic of me.
> 
> View attachment 65130



*Adorable Picture Susannah and I love the saying- hope you are enjoying your wonderful cold weather *




Famouslastwords said:


> My roommate thought it was "cute" to snap a picture of me with caramel and whipped cream on the side of my face. lol
> 
> Right, so this probably should go in goofiest pics.
> 
> 
> The second pic is how it got there.



*FLW: Cute pic and what Carmalicious Treat did u get to enjoy? *



kayrae said:


> Taken this morning



*
Pretty smile- to start a great day
*



sirGordy said:


> Here I am, in my den, with one of my devices



*Looking good Gordy*



MoonGoddess said:


> _Such beautiful faces...warm smiles!
> 
> This is the newest one of me, taken a few weeks ago. I am so proud to be in scrubs!_
> 
> *Moio*



*MoonGoddess: you look great in Scrubs.*



thejuicyone said:


>



*Nice picture and you've recovered from your bout with sunburn*


----------



## BarbBBW

Tony!!!!!! you didnt DO mee!!! I took these pics for you brat!!! :doh: 
(hahaha you know I am teasing!!)


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> Tony!!!!!! you didnt DO mee!!! I took these pics for you brat!!! :doh:
> (hahaha you know I am teasing!!)



*Gladly  - of course i didn't forget you :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: - see post # 391 *


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *Gladly  - of course i didn't forget you :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: - see post # 391 *



oh hehehe i was just hoping you would do me again


----------



## GWARrior

dyed my hair. my hair is rawkin but i look like a twat. heh.


----------



## Oldtimer76

thejuicyone said:


>



Wow! What a perfect curves:wubu:


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


>



looks like someones bum is starting to take over lovely dress


----------



## Paul

thejuicyone said:


>



:smitten:WOW!!!!:smitten:

Thanks for posting Juicy


----------



## KFD

thejuicyone said:


>



Wow! That is ONE hot babe!! :wubu:

KFD


----------



## KFD

Its official. I need braces...

KFD


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Just got all caught up! Great pics everyone.. I am out of town and I need to upload some pics. Soon. I will put some new ones up.


----------



## furious styles

shot of my new brow piercing, incurred last week at a seminar in san francisco.


----------



## BarbBBW

furious styles said:


> shot of my new brow piercing, incurred last week at a seminar in san francisco.



HMMMM, you look damn good! I am glad I got to see this first thing in the Morning!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

furious styles said:


> shot of my new brow piercing, incurred last week at a seminar in san francisco.


 
Very Nice.. looks hot.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

furious styles said:


> shot of my new brow piercing, incurred last week at a seminar in san francisco.


*Looking good there Sir Styles. Almost makes a wicked one wonder just what kind of seminar  (j/k sorta...)
*


BarbBBW said:


> HMMMM, you look damn good! I am glad I got to see this first thing in the Morning!!


*I suspect he looks just as damn good last thing in the evening as well*


----------



## kayrae

omg, you look so awesome possum. don't tell QueenB about my PM, k?



furious styles said:


> shot of my new brow piercing, incurred last week at a seminar in san francisco.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

This is Wilbur my step-moms cat.. He is my birdy when I am on the computer..lol...






This is Eddie my Aunts Jack Russell puppy.. I was over there this past weekend and he is a doll..He got right behind my neck and went to sleep. After he chewed on my hair..lol...






Puppy Cub love.. He fell asleep on me again.. He is so CUTE! I now want one!


----------



## maicito

Hi everyone,

I have been for a long time reader in this forum and lately a friend has convinced me that I should start posting more regularly.

I'm from Spain, but now I'm living in the west of England. I have been in England for 7 months now, but I'm still learning English, so I'm sorry if I make some mistake. Although I have plenty of time to learn English, because I got a permanent job in here, so I hope my English has improved in a few months.

Anyway I took this photo in England two weeks ago, because I wanted to show it to my Spanish friends, because they thought it's always raining or cloudy in England. I showed them that the stereotypes are not always true.

Thank you for being such superb people. 

View attachment DSCN1055.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

maicito said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been for a long time reader in this forum and lately a friend has convinced me that I should start posting more regularly.
> 
> I'm from Spain, but now I'm living in the west of England. I have been in England for 7 months now, but I'm still learning English, so I'm sorry if I make some mistake. Although I have plenty of time to learn English, because I got a permanent job in here, so I hope my English has improved in a few months.
> 
> Anyway I took this photo in England two weeks ago, because I wanted to show it to my Spanish friends, because they thought it's always raining or cloudy in England. I showed them that the stereotypes are not always true.
> 
> Thank you for being such superb people.


Bienvenido a Dimensions.  De donde eres en Espana? Vivi en Cordoba por seis meses durante Uni.


----------



## Tanuki

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Puppy Cub love.. He fell asleep on me again.. He is so CUTE! I now want one!




OH WOW!

He looks just like my dog, Bob, when he was a puppy! they are so alike its crazy hehe!

SO cute hehe, I love the pics


----------



## BarbBBW

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> This is Wilbur my step-moms cat.. He is my birdy when I am on the computer..lol...
> Very adorable!!
> 
> This is Eddie my Aunts Jack Russell puppy.. I was over there this past weekend and he is a doll..He got right behind my neck and went to sleep. After he chewed on my hair..lol... hehehe
> 
> Puppy Cub love.. He fell asleep on me again.. He is so CUTE! I now want one!


Awwwwwwwww he looks comfy!


maicito said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been for a long time reader in this forum and lately a friend has convinced me that I should start posting more regularly.
> 
> I'm from Spain, but now I'm living in the west of England. I have been in England for 7 months now, but I'm still learning English, so I'm sorry if I make some mistake. Although I have plenty of time to learn English, because I got a permanent job in here, so I hope my English has improved in a few months.
> 
> Anyway I took this photo in England two weeks ago, because I wanted to show it to my Spanish friends, because they thought it's always raining or cloudy in England. I showed them that the stereotypes are not always true.
> 
> Thank you for being such superb people.


 We are very happy to have you! You wrote that well! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bienvenido a Dimensions.  De donde eres en Espana? Vivi en Cordoba por seis meses durante Uni.


 Somehow this turns me on??!?!!No idea what it says,:doh: but damn it looks sexy!!:wubu: Leave it up to you BBM!! hahahaha


----------



## luscious_lulu

Me Saturday just before we left to go to the Curvacious party.


----------



## BarbBBW

luscious_lulu said:


> Me Saturday just before we left to go to the Curvacious party.



*Ohhh LuLu you are so super hot there wow!!*


----------



## luscious_lulu

BarbBBW said:


> *Ohhh LuLu you are so super hot there wow!!*



:blush: thanks


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

T-Bear said:


> OH WOW!
> 
> He looks just like my dog, Bob, when he was a puppy! they are so alike its crazy hehe!
> 
> SO cute hehe, I love the pics


 
Thank You T-Bear! That's cool. My Aunt got him a few months ago.



BarbBBW said:


> Awwwwwwwww he looks comfy!


 I think he was, each time I went over there he fell asleep on me..lol..He was such a cutie pie!



luscious_lulu said:


> Me Saturday just before we left to go to the Curvacious party.


 Sexy Mama!


----------



## BBWModel

Very cute!! Welcome to Dimensions!!





maicito said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been for a long time reader in this forum and lately a friend has convinced me that I should start posting more regularly.
> 
> I'm from Spain, but now I'm living in the west of England. I have been in England for 7 months now, but I'm still learning English, so I'm sorry if I make some mistake. Although I have plenty of time to learn English, because I got a permanent job in here, so I hope my English has improved in a few months.
> 
> Anyway I took this photo in England two weeks ago, because I wanted to show it to my Spanish friends, because they thought it's always raining or cloudy in England. I showed them that the stereotypes are not always true.
> 
> Thank you for being such superb people.


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## knottedsouls

Most recent picture


----------



## Phatz

Last Saturday with my friends for the first time where i had a great time.

View attachment P6061195 (451 x 600).jpg


View attachment P6061270 (600 x 450).jpg


View attachment P6061197 (450 x 600).jpg


----------



## ToniTails

i did a photoshoot this afternoon and got some decent pics... 

View attachment 099.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thejuicyone-I love you outfits! You look fantastic!



knottedsouls said:


> Most recent picture


 Super Cute!



Phatz said:


> Last Saturday with my friends for the first time where i had a great time.


 Love your dress..You look so pretty!



00 toni lynn 00 said:


> i did a photoshoot this afternoon and got some decent pics...


 Did you have fun in the woods? That must be freeing. You look great!


----------



## BarbBBW

thejuicyone Girl, you look Just so damn amazing!!



knottedsouls said:


> [
> Most recent picture


 Great pic!



Phatz said:


> Last Saturday with my friends for the first time where i had a great time.
> ]


WOW now thats a dress made for a sexy woman like you!!!! Looks like you were having so much fun!!



00 toni lynn 00 said:


> i did a photoshoot this afternoon and got some decent pics...


 Careful the wolf doesnt come getcha Toni!! I think He can see your biscuits hanging out heheehe


----------



## DolceBBW

Here are a few shots of me that are fairly recent.... Ive opted for the sans makeup look as of late. 

View attachment Image023.jpg


View attachment Image091.jpg


View attachment Image090.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone

Oldtimer76 said:


> Wow! What a perfect curves:wubu:



Aw thank you. 



chublover350 said:


> looks like someones bum is starting to take over lovely dress



haha indeed it is spencer...I miss you!!! 



Paul said:


> :smitten:WOW!!!!:smitten:
> 
> Thanks for posting Juicy



 You are quite welcome.




KFD said:


> Wow! That is ONE hot babe!! :wubu:
> 
> KFD



No, you are!


----------



## thejuicyone

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> thejuicyone-I love you outfits! You look fantastic!



Thank you dahling. 




BarbBBW said:


> thejuicyone Girl, you look Just so damn amazing!!



d'aww thanks Barb. :kiss2:


----------



## nikola090

juicy...very nice dresses on a very nice body!

one big belly...maybe the better seen on all this community :blush:


----------



## ToniTails

with a face like that, who needs make up!



DolceBBW said:


> Here are a few shots of me that are fairly recent.... Ive opted for the sans makeup look as of late.


----------



## ToniTails

pretty in blue



Phatz said:


> Last Saturday with my friends for the first time where i had a great time.


----------



## ToniTails

a crowd stopper



thejuicyone said:


>


----------



## ToniTails

a pretty pic, but too tiny 



knottedsouls said:


> Most recent picture


----------



## luscious_lulu

Me with my niece's new puppy.


----------



## ToniTails

you both look adorable!



luscious_lulu said:


> Me with my niece's new puppy.


----------



## BarbBBW

luscious_lulu said:


> Me with my niece's new puppy.



awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## KFD

Okay, here are some pics from today. I am bringing my high school hot rod back from a nine year slumber...






Where's Waldo watchers will notice my feathered companion on my shoulder... Yes, those ARE my favorite shorts!






Again, the bird is giving me direction on how to correctly replace a thermostat...






The half-feathered clown, again is supervising...

Later
KFD


----------



## BarbBBW

KFD said:


> Okay, here are some pics from today. I am bringing my high school hot rod back from a nine year slumber...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Waldo watchers will notice my feathered companion on my shoulder... Yes, those ARE my favorite shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the bird is giving me direction on how to correctly replace a thermostat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The half-feathered clown, again is supervising...
> 
> Later
> KFD



very sexy!! and I love the bird!! I always wanted one!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Totally cute KFD.


----------



## KFD

BarbBBW said:


> very sexy!! and I love the bird!! I always wanted one!!





Famouslastwords said:


> Totally cute KFD.




Thanks! You don't want a bird like that one!


----------



## ToniTails

sexy!!!!!!!!



KFD said:


> Okay, here are some pics from today. I am bringing my high school hot rod back from a nine year slumber...
> 
> 
> Again, the bird is giving me direction on how to correctly replace a thermostat...
> 
> 
> The half-feathered clown, again is supervising...
> 
> Later
> KFD


----------



## luscious_lulu

Thanks Toni and Barb!


----------



## knottedsouls

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> a pretty pic, but too tiny



Im a noob at this stuff., Its a grand miracle I got anything to post at all...If you have any helpful hints on how to get larger pictures up on purpose and not jsut by happenstance  Id be greatful.


----------



## Timberwolf

knottedsouls said:


> Im a noob at this stuff., Its a grand miracle I got anything to post at all...If you have any helpful hints on how to get larger pictures up on purpose and not jsut by happenstance  Id be greatful.


Well, at least one gets a larger version when clicking on the pic.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Hai thare.......just a quick pic of me and the big man at the Caryola Crayon Factory in Easton, PA a month and a half ago. 

View attachment 4659_90341805807_505800807_2269475_956643_n.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KFD said:


> Okay, here are some pics from today. I am bringing my high school hot rod back from a nine year slumber...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Waldo watchers will notice my feathered companion on my shoulder... Yes, those ARE my favorite shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the bird is giving me direction on how to correctly replace a thermostat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The half-feathered clown, again is supervising...
> 
> Later
> KFD


 
A man working on a car so HOT!:smitten: Your feather friend is a good supervisor.


----------



## Tracy

Taken earlier today at my desk at work. 

View attachment tracy june.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

wrestlingguy said:


> Hai thare.......just a quick pic of me and the big man at the Caryola Crayon Factory in Easton, PA a month and a half ago.


 awwww I always wanted to go there!! You 2 look very happy!! Love it



Tracy said:


> Taken earlier today at my desk at work.


Well Good Morning Tracy!!!:smitten:rawwrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## maicito

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bienvenido a Dimensions.  De donde eres en Espana? Vivi en Cordoba por seis meses durante Uni.



Thank you BigBeautifulMe.

I translated what you said. I hope you don't mind.
BigBeautifulMe says: Welcome to Dimensions.  Where are you from in Spain? I lived in Cordoba for 6 months when I was at the university.

I'm from Leon that is quite far from Cordoba. In fact, I have never been there, but everybody says that it is a wonderful city. I don't know, I think it is too hot place for me.



BarbBBW said:


> Awwwwwwwww he looks comfy!
> 
> We are very happy to have you! You wrote that well!
> 
> Somehow this turns me on??!?!!No idea what it says,:doh: but damn it looks sexy!!:wubu: Leave it up to you BBM!! hahahaha



Thank you BarbBBW. I appreciate your kindness.



BBWModel said:


> Very cute!! Welcome to Dimensions!!



Thank you BBWModel. You make me blush.

I'll try to keep writing post in Dimensions.


----------



## Oldtimer76

DolceBBW said:


> Here are a few shots of me that are fairly recent.... Ive opted for the sans makeup look as of late.



Pretty girl you:smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> pretty in blue



*Nice photo and what a pretty setting to show off your cute figure- I bet it was a great photo shoot.*



luscious_lulu said:


> Me with my niece's new puppy.



*Lulu: that is a cute picture of you and the pup *




KFD said:


> Okay, here are some pics from today. I am bringing my high school hot rod back from a nine year slumber...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The half-feathered clown, again is supervising...
> 
> Later
> KFD



*
KFD: Look like your 'Feathered Friend' is also on the lookout for BBW 
*



wrestlingguy said:


> Hai thare.......just a quick pic of me and the big man at the Caryola Crayon Factory in Easton, PA a month and a half ago.



*Phil: nice picture of you and the Big Guy- how was the Crayola Factory & isn't Easton,Pa. the hometown of Ex Boxing Champ ,Larry Holmes ?*


----------



## ToniTails

Pretty!!!



Tracy said:


> Taken earlier today at my desk at work.


!!!!


----------



## Seth Warren

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> a pretty pic, but too tiny



If you click on it, there's a link to a higher resolution of the photo.


----------



## luscious_lulu

tonynyc said:


> *Lulu: that is a cute picture of you and the pup *
> 
> [/B]



Thanks Tony!


----------



## RayanamiNGE

GWARrior said:


> dyed my hair. my hair is rawkin but i look like a twat. heh.



ZOMG IS L!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

maicito said:


> Thank you BigBeautifulMe.
> 
> I translated what you said. I hope you don't mind.
> BigBeautifulMe says: Welcome to Dimensions.  Where are you from in Spain? I lived in Cordoba for 6 months when I was at the university.
> 
> I'm from Leon that is quite far from Cordoba. In fact, I have never been there, but everybody says that it is a wonderful city. I don't know, I think it is too hot place for me.



Una traducción muy excelente - gracias. Tengo miedo que hables inglés mejor que hablo español.


----------



## thatgirl08

Hablo algún español también pero no mucho. Mi inglés es muy mejor que mi capacidad hablar español.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Cuando llueve yo tengo mucho frio? 


JAY KAY I understood everything you suckers said.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

tonynyc said:


> *
> KFD: Look like your 'Feathered Friend' is also on the lookout for BBW
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe's he's his wingman!   *ba dum bum*


----------



## ToniTails

Your hair matches your signature! Cool!



RayanamiNGE said:


> ZOMG IS L!


----------



## Surlysomething

KFD said:


> Okay, here are some pics from today. I am bringing my high school hot rod back from a nine year slumber...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The half-feathered clown, again is supervising...
> 
> Later
> KFD




I'm a sucker for nice shoulders. :blush:


----------



## KFD

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> tonynyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> KFD: Look like your 'Feathered Friend' is also on the lookout for BBW
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe's he's his wingman!   *ba dum bum*
Click to expand...


Hahahahaha! I didn't think about it! Hilarious! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Ruffie

Me this morning testing the battery power on the camera at work. Can't you tell its Friday and I am tired? LOL 

View attachment Red Dress.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

thatgirl08 said:


> Hablo algún español también pero no mucho. *Mi inglés es muy mejor que mi capacidad hablar español*.



Soy el mismo. 

*Shrugs* I think the first depends on ones interpretation really. I know a couple hundred words, but I've never been fluent. 

Yay for Spanish! 

(And for half Puerto Ricans like me! )


----------



## maicito

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Una traducción muy excelente - gracias. Tengo miedo que hables inglés mejor que hablo español.



I don't know if I speak better English than you Spanish, but you shouldn't be afraid of that. We can speak both languages. 



thatgirl08 said:


> Hablo algún español también pero no mucho. Mi inglés es muy mejor que mi capacidad hablar español.



When did you learn Spanish?



Famouslastwords said:


> Cuando llueve yo tengo mucho frio?
> 
> 
> JAY KAY I understood everything you suckers said.



Jijijiji!



Jon Blaze said:


> Soy el mismo.
> 
> *Shrugs* I think the first depends on ones interpretation really. I know a couple hundred words, but I've never been fluent.
> 
> Yay for Spanish!
> 
> (And for half Puerto Ricans like me! )




I know that BigBeautilfulMe learnt Spanish when she was in Cordoba, but where did the rest of you learn Spanish?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I actually studied Spanish when I was in high school, and then in college. Then once I was in college, I spent a semester studying in Spain. I already spoke Spanish when I got there - but living there for six months definitely made me pretty fluent.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I took two years of high school spanish.

My favorite phrase that I learned in that class is tu madre trabaja en la esquina.

I'll never forget the word for corner because of that.


----------



## BarbBBW

i know veryy little spanish!,.. ALthough my last name is CRUZ,.. people just assume i know spanish or I am spanish. I live 30 mins from Mexico, so I am learning Spanish s-l-o-w-l-y though  They are still alot of places , where I live that spanish is spoken, and its hard for me to communicate!! But I am trying!


----------



## GWARrior

RayanamiNGE said:


> ZOMG IS L!



hahaha. I LOVE L! it doesnt usually look that messy.





i lied. it looks like that a lot! :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW

Ruffie said:


> Me this morning testing the battery power on the camera at work. Can't you tell its Friday and I am tired? LOL



u look alittle tired , but still beautiful!


----------



## Ruffie

Aww thanks Barb what a nice thing to say!


----------



## maicito

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I actually studied Spanish when I was in high school, and then in college. Then once I was in college, I spent a semester studying in Spain. I already spoke Spanish when I got there - but living there for six months definitely made me pretty fluent.



Are you still studying Spanish?



Famouslastwords said:


> I took two years of high school spanish.
> 
> My favorite phrase that I learned in that class is tu madre trabaja en la esquina.
> 
> I'll never forget the word for corner because of that.



Who taught you that? hahahaha



BarbBBW said:


> i know veryy little spanish!,.. ALthough my last name is CRUZ,.. people just assume i know spanish or I am spanish. I live 30 mins from Mexico, so I am learning Spanish s-l-o-w-l-y though  They are still alot of places , where I live that spanish is spoken, and its hard for me to communicate!! But I am trying!



I Know that learning a new language is not easy, but I found it very rewarding. I recommend for you to keep on learning.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

No, I graduated college so I'm done with studying now. I hope one day to help tutor Spanish-speaking kids in speaking English - but it's not something I've had the time/courage to do yet.


----------



## Famouslastwords

maicito said:


> Who taught you that? hahahaha




We were learning the words for street, corner, etc. When all of a sudden a kid sitting in the back row kinda mumbled "tu madre trabaja en la esquina." The teacher heard it and started cracking up but said very good! The rest of the class was like "what? what?" So the teacher repeated it for us. And ever since then I've remembered the word for corner. LOL I've also learned how to say "and sells her body, she's very cheap" in spanish as well, because of this too.


----------



## Sugar

Graduation a couple weeks ago!


----------



## soleil3313

Cute dress Lucky!!


----------



## BarbBBW

taken the other night!I can not believe I am actually getting a tan!:bounce: 

View attachment DSC01379.JPG


----------



## Paul

Barb keep them coming. I love your cute pics.


BarbBBW said:


> taken the other night!I can not believe I am actually getting a tan!:bounce:


----------



## tonynyc

Tracy said:


> Taken earlier today at my desk at work.



*Nice picture Tracy: what a great smile to brighten the workplace *



Lucky said:


> Graduation a couple weeks ago!



*Nice picture and congrats to the Graduates*



BarbBBW said:


> taken the other night!I can not believe I am actually getting a tan!:bounce:



*BarbBBW: you look great :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
I hope you are being careful with the Sun and getting the SPF40
*


----------



## tonynyc

*Taken Yesterday Morning at Church 

Time for that Summer Haircut
*


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *Taken Yesterday Morning at Church
> 
> Time for that Summer Haircut
> *



very handsome Tony


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> very handsome Tony



*Barb: Thanks for your kind words *


----------



## knottedsouls

BarbBBW said:


> taken the other night!I can not believe I am actually getting a tan!:bounce:



You are quite beautiful! I love your freckles!!


----------



## BarbBBW

knottedsouls said:


> You are quite beautiful! I love your freckles!!



hehehe yes when I am in the sun my freckles come out,.. drives me crazy, I never noticed i had so many!!! LOL and TY!:bow:


----------



## PhatChk

I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Lucky said:


> Graduation a couple weeks ago!



Very nice!


----------



## luscious_lulu

BarbBBW said:


> taken the other night!I can not believe I am actually getting a tan!:bounce:



You are very pretty


----------



## luscious_lulu

PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:



Cute top...


----------



## Shosh

Me and my mother's dog Milly.

View attachment Susannah and Milly.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

Susannah said:


> Me and my mother's dog Milly.
> 
> View attachment 65569



awww... Adorable


----------



## luscious_lulu

ooops! double post.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Lucky said:


> Graduation a couple weeks ago!



Congrats hun! You look stunning in this picture:wubu:
The guy is also Lucky


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:



You look verry pretty, hun!
Hope you had lots of fun this weekend:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Lucky said:


> Graduation a couple weeks ago!


So Pretty! Love the Dress.



BarbBBW said:


> taken the other night!I can not believe I am actually getting a tan!:bounce:


 Your so pretty.



tonynyc said:


> *Taken Yesterday Morning at Church *
> 
> *Time for that Summer Haircut*


 Handsome!



PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:


 Love your top! You look fantastic!



Susannah said:


> Me and my mother's dog Milly.
> 
> View attachment 65569


Aww You look so Beautiful! Such a cute doggie!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

This is from Saturday before we left to go get hair cuts.





The before of my hair.





The after of my hair. She cut an inch off. It looks and feels so much more healthier.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Two of the members from Cupcake Cuties came to visit; one from Chicago and one from Norway. =D

We were at a coffee shop in the South Side of Pittsburgh playing Jenga. 

View attachment resized1.jpg


View attachment resized2.jpg


----------



## Sugar

Thanks everyone!


----------



## furious styles

oh my god jenga. i have too much rage for jenga.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Lulu, You are so pretty!!!! AWESOME!



luscious_lulu said:


> Me Saturday just before we left to go to the Curvacious party.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Barb, Every picture you take you just get more beautiful!! How do you do it?
You make me want to hop a flight a Phoenix, LOL!!!
You rock sweety I hope all is well with you and yours! Luv, PAul 




BarbBBW said:


> taken the other night!I can not believe I am actually getting a tan!:bounce:


----------



## AshleyEileen

furious styles said:


> oh my god jenga. i have too much rage for jenga.



Go watch the video on my MySpace.
I pwned.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

On The 9th Green, taken just before I birdied that hole!


----------



## bexy

Out for dinner on Saturday night 

View attachment 65586


----------



## BarbBBW

Thank you all for the comments!!! So glad you liked the pic! going to take more tonight hehehe!


----------



## GWARrior

bexy said:


> Out for dinner on Saturday night
> 
> View attachment 65586



LOOOOVE IT! You both look so good!!! :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:



*PhatChk: Cute picture! The top and jeans - just WOW on you !!! Did you have fun at the convention and was the top inspired by any of the Anime Characters? *




Susannah said:


> Me and my mother's dog Milly.
> 
> View attachment 65569



*
((((Susannah)))) what an adorable picture of you and the Doggy- Lucky pooch to get such a wonderful hug. 
*




EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> This is from Saturday before we left to go get hair cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The before of my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The after of my hair. She cut an inch off. It looks and feels so much more healthier.



*Nice before and after picture and you beat me to the summer haircut. It looks nice on you*



AshleyEileen said:


> Two of the members from Cupcake Cuties came to visit; one from Chicago and one from Norway. =D
> 
> We were at a coffee shop in the South Side of Pittsburgh playing Jenga.



*3 cuties playing Jenga - that makes for a wonderful picture.*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> *Nice before and after picture and you beat me to the summer haircut. It looks nice on you*


Thank you! Yes I sure did.


----------



## BBWModel

Awwww...such a sweet pic! You two are sooooo cute together. Can't wait to see the cute new addition!!!





bexy said:


> Out for dinner on Saturday night
> 
> View attachment 65586


----------



## BarbBBW

PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:



now thats a great pic!! The jeans hug you, the shirt is a fun pattern and flowing in the breeze, and the shoes are adorable!! You madam have the cutest face on,.. you look very happy! love this pic!!


----------



## Seth Warren

AshleyEileen said:


> Two of the members from Cupcake Cuties came to visit; one from Chicago and one from Norway. =D
> 
> We were at a coffee shop in the South Side of Pittsburgh playing Jenga.



Oh great, am I going to have to start hanging around the South Side? 

Jenga: a bad game to play outside on a windy day.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Seth Warren said:


> Oh great, am I going to have to start hanging around the South Side?
> 
> Jenga: a bad game to play outside on a windy day.



You should have been there!
I'll let you know when my fatty friends come to visit.
=]


----------



## JoyJoy

My daughter and I at an outdoor concert recently

View attachment 65650


----------



## BarbBBW

JoyJoy said:


> My daughter and I at an outdoor concert recently
> 
> View attachment 65650



very awesome,.. wow she really does have her moms good looks!! beautiful!!


----------



## PunkPeach

I need to take more/better pics, but straight from my crappy web cam, I cut off my hair yesterday...la la la 

View attachment hair.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy

BarbBBW said:


> very awesome,.. wow she really does have her moms good looks!! beautiful!!


Thank you, Barb. That's sweet of you to say. She's a beautiful girl, inside and out!


----------



## Elementary_penguin

More of Moi... Out the back of my gaff, June 2009


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

JoyJoy said:


> My daughter and I at an outdoor concert recently
> 
> View attachment 65650


Two Beautiful Women!



PunkPeach said:


> I need to take more/better pics, but straight from my crappy web cam, I cut off my hair yesterday...la la la


Love the hair cut! It looks cute on you.


Elementary_penguin said:


> More of Moi... Out the back of my gaff, June 2009


So serious looking, but you are cute!


----------



## Saxphon

BarbBBW said:


> taken the other night!I can not believe I am actually getting a tan!:bounce:



Just saw your tanning pic - how beautiful you look.


----------



## Surlysomething

JoyJoy said:


> My daughter and I at an outdoor concert recently
> 
> View attachment 65650




Great picture, Joy. Your daughter is a cutie!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

I've started a small modeling page on Deviantart , here is two of my pictures.


----------



## Seth Warren

AshleyEileen said:


> You should have been there!
> I'll let you know when my fatty friends come to visit.
> =]



It's a date...or a rendezvous...or a gathering of some sort or other.


----------



## Famouslastwords

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I've started a small modeling page on Deviantart , here is two of my pictures.




I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you before.

Are you wearing eyeliner?


----------



## chublover350

i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know


----------



## Famouslastwords

chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know




cutie, no matter what your hair looks like.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> My daughter and I at an outdoor concert recently
> 
> View attachment 65650



Beautiful mother/daughter photo- a definite keeper 



UMBROBOYUM said:


> I've started a small modeling page on Deviantart , here is two of my pictures.




Very nice, hot boy 


chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know



Stunning blue eyes


----------



## HDANGEL15

chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know


*

yummm chublover looking better then ever in the year 2009.... *:smitten:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Famouslastwords said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you before.
> 
> Are you wearing eyeliner?



Yes I am. First time ever. I kinda like it but I dont think I'll be wearing it a lot. haha.


Thank you GEF <3 Rawrz.....


----------



## thejuicyone

chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know



Holy shit Spencer...I...you...dear Lord...I'm short of breath now.You still have my digits right?


----------



## luscious_lulu

PunkPeach said:


> I need to take more/better pics, but straight from my crappy web cam, I cut off my hair yesterday...la la la



Like the cut!


----------



## tootsmendozer

hey this is the most recent one i have of me. im pretty new here by the way heh.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Seth Warren said:


> It's a date...or a rendezvous...or a gathering of some sort or other.







chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know



fapfapfapfap


don't you dare shave!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know


 Holy! You look super sexy! Gorgeous blue eyes!:smitten:



tootsmendozer said:


> hey this is the most recent one i have of me. im pretty new here by the way heh.


 Your a cutie Pie!



UMBROBOYUM said:


> I've started a small modeling page on Deviantart , here is two of my pictures.


 Love them


----------



## BBWModel

Holy...and crap!!! You have the most BEAUTIFUL blue eyes. I am such a sucker for blue eyes!

:wubu:



chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know


----------



## Famouslastwords

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Yes I am. First time ever. I kinda like it but I dont think I'll be wearing it a lot. haha.
> 
> 
> Thank you GEF <3 Rawrz.....




You're very cute of course, but I think you knew that already.


----------



## Mini

AshleyEileen said:


> fapfapfapfap
> 
> 
> don't you dare shave!



Just an FYI, but with girls it's "schlick schlick schlick."


----------



## steve-aka

Here are some recent craptacular pix taken with my high-quality computer cam...


----------



## BarbBBW

meeeee in my new pretty brown dress!! 

View attachment DSC01436.JPG


----------



## sammybaby

taken a couple of weeks ago  

View attachment y7.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know



Definitely liking the short hair! :wubu:




tootsmendozer said:


> hey this is the most recent one i have of me. im pretty new here by the way heh.



Welcome!


----------



## Missy9579

Me and the soon to be hubby at a outdoor wedding on Saturday. 

View attachment us.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

steve-aka said:


> Here are some recent craptacular pix taken with my high-quality computer cam...


Very cute!



BarbBBW said:


> meeeee in my new pretty brown dress!!


Love it you look so cute!


BigCutieViolet said:


> Me and the soon to be hubby at a outdoor wedding on Saturday.


Such a cute couple! Congrats!


----------



## GWARrior

my eye patch has a heart on it.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

GWARrior said:


> my eye patch has a heart on it.


Aww we can't see your eye patch. 




Me laying on my bed. Taken today...Had a headache.  Went out to apply places and came home with a headache instead of a job..lol..


----------



## GWARrior

oops.


----------



## KHayes666

GWARrior said:


> oops.



Immortal Corruptor indeed :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

GWARrior said:


> oops.


Love it! LOL Super Cute!


----------



## tootsmendozer

GWARrior said:


> oops.



awesome, love the eels up inside ya line by your avatar as well, makes me chuckle every time lol


----------



## thejuicyone

BarbBBW said:


> meeeee in my new pretty brown dress!!



asdfghjkl; DO ME NOW!


----------



## BarbBBW

thejuicyone said:


> asdfghjkl; DO ME NOW!



awww I can always count on you to make me feel so sexy! Thank you babygirl!:wubu:


----------



## GWARrior

tootsmendozer said:


> awesome, love the eels up inside ya line by your avatar as well, makes me chuckle every time lol



boring through your mind, through your tummy, through your anus! EELS!


haha


----------



## tootsmendozer

GWARrior said:


> boring through your mind, through your tummy, through your anus! EELS!
> 
> 
> haha



he used to lay down there like an old seal pup...on a count of ee add no feet ya see...

you see old elsie did ya boy? did ya dance with err?

...no...

course ya did! we all did!

*cough* thats enough boosh hitcher qwotes me thinks lol.....


----------



## steve-aka

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Me laying on my bed. Taken today...Had a headache.  Went out to apply places and came home with a headache instead of a job..lol..




Well, I must say, you look pretty damn good considering you had a headache! Looking for work blows, here's hoping you find something soon!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

steve-aka said:


> Well, I must say, you look pretty damn good considering you had a headache! Looking for work blows, here's hoping you find something soon!


:blush: Aww thank you! Yes it sure does blow big ones!


----------



## GWARrior

tootsmendozer said:


> he used to lay down there like an old seal pup...on a count of ee add no feet ya see...
> 
> you see old elsie did ya boy? did ya dance with err?
> 
> ...no...
> 
> course ya did! we all did!
> 
> *cough* thats enough boosh hitcher qwotes me thinks lol.....



there can never be enough Hitcher quotes. Now Crack Fox on the other hand...


----------



## KFD

More camera whore pics... Any of you that are friends on myspace, these are the same ones I uploaded today. This was after the first week of school! Compare these with the ones of me standing on the car...







Yes, my phone is pink. Pink Razrs > any other phone. Amazingly enough, I do own more than one pair of boardshorts. These just happen to be the ones I am wearing when I am taking pics... Whatev...






I'm going to the beach!

Later
KFD


----------



## tootsmendozer

GWARrior said:


> there can never be enough Hitcher quotes. Now Crack Fox on the other hand...


do ya wanna see a trick?


----------



## KFD

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> This is from Saturday before we left to go get hair cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The before of my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The after of my hair. She cut an inch off. It looks and feels so much more healthier.



Daaaammmnnnn! How you doin'!?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BarbBBW said:


> meeeee in my new pretty brown dress!!



OooOoOo soooo lovely! I love the dress Barb- you look fantastic in it 



BigCutieViolet said:


> Me and the soon to be hubby at a outdoor wedding on Saturday.



Beautiful couple- you should post pics of you two up in the BBW couple thread on the main board  :bow:



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Me laying on my bed. Taken today...Had a headache.  Went out to apply places and came home with a headache instead of a job..lol..



You look so darn cute- great photo


----------



## ladle

Strawberry Fields two days ago in NYC. 

View attachment DSC_1946a.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AshleyEileen said:


>



p m mi q t pi :batting:


----------



## nykspree8

wow, do i need a new phone or what? lol, good thing my contract is up soon, Env3 here i come


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KFD said:


> More camera whore pics... Any of you that are friends on myspace, these are the same ones I uploaded today. This was after the first week of school! Compare these with the ones of me standing on the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my phone is pink. Pink Razrs > any other phone. Amazingly enough, I do own more than one pair of boardshorts. These just happen to be the ones I am wearing when I am taking pics... Whatev...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to the beach!
> 
> Later
> KFD


 Lookin very sexy there Mr. Navy Man. :smitten:



KFD said:


> Daaaammmnnnn! How you doin'!?


 LOL I am doing just fine. How about you? 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You look so darn cute- great photo


 Thank You Babe!



ladle said:


> Strawberry Fields two days ago in NYC.


 Love the picture. I so want to visit New York.



AshleyEileen said:


>


Beautiful as always! I love your hair! Mine won't do that! 



nykspree8 said:


> wow, do i need a new phone or what? lol, good thing my contract is up soon, Env3 here i come


 So cute.


----------



## Risible

BarbBBW said:


> meeeee in my new pretty brown dress!!



Very pretty, Barb! And I love the dress - where did you get it?


----------



## BarbBBW

Risible said:


> Very pretty, Barb! And I love the dress - where did you get it?



Thanks! Wal mart ,.. where everyone on here hates BUT I love it! i want different colors but she said they wont come in till next week


----------



## UMBROBOYUM

Famouslastwords said:


> You're very cute of course, but I think you knew that already.



Thanks  I might take more pictures in that stuff. It adds an interesting look to me.


----------



## tonynyc

Taken today- finished another workout ( I can smile and relax)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> Taken today- finished another workout ( I can smile and relax)


Love the new picture. You look very happy in the picture.


----------



## msbard90

New Pics!!! I think I take new pictures daily lol  these are from approximately 5 minutes ago : 

View attachment 180935.jpg


View attachment 180950.jpg


View attachment 181230.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

tonynyc said:


> Taken today- finished another workout ( I can smile and relax)



Nice Tony.


----------



## Famouslastwords

msbard90 said:


> New Pics!!! I think I take new pictures daily lol  these are from approximately 5 minutes ago :



Damn you're cute.


----------



## msbard90

damn, you're gorgeous- i'd tap you! lol jk


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> New Pics!!! I think I take new pictures daily lol  these are from approximately 5 minutes ago :


 So cute! I take pics all the time too..lol...


----------



## msbard90

yeah, self timers and laptops with built in web cams prove addicting... post a pic!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Yes and phones with camera too! LOL


----------



## KnottyOne

msbard90 said:


> New Pics!!! I think I take new pictures daily lol  these are from approximately 5 minutes ago :



w00t, pic whores unite!!! I do the same, but dont post the a lot, I just do it when bored and want to feel sexy haha.

Looking good by the way


----------



## msbard90

I try with my phone, but I can't get a body shot...


----------



## msbard90

KnottyOne said:


> w00t, pic whores unite!!! I do the same, but dont post the a lot, I just do it when bored and want to feel sexy haha.
> 
> Looking good by the way



yeah, i can be a pic whore even when i'm not wearing make up and wearing ugly things (see above pictures) oh and my hair isn't combed or brushed or styled it's a mangled mess lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> I try with my phone, but I can't get a body shot...


That's when I use my mirror..LOL.. Or I just found out I have a timer on my phone..lol...Going to try that out here soon. See if I can get a good pic that way.

You always look sexy Knotty!


----------



## msbard90

I'm such a dork (you can tell i'm still a lil one) I like doing the myspace.com boobshot lol with the camera phone


----------



## KnottyOne

msbard90 said:


> yeah, i can be a pic whore even when i'm not wearing make up and wearing ugly things (see above pictures) oh and my hair isn't combed or brushed or styled it's a mangled mess lol



Ya really shouldnt be talking about your hair being a mangled mess to a guy with locks, i kinda got you beat on that haha. But yea, even when i just like bleh, i still gotta document it, ya know, for a tell all book when im all rich and famous  haha


----------



## msbard90

KnottyOne said:


> Ya really shouldnt be talking about your hair being a mangled mess to a guy with locks, i kinda got you beat on that haha. But yea, even when i just like bleh, i still gotta document it, ya know, for a tell all book when im all rich and famous  haha



umm.. difference is you tried. I didn't!!!! lol i'm just messing. Yes, when we're famous, we will have our "civilian" pictures, like celebrities do


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> I'm such a dork (you can tell i'm still a lil one) I like doing the myspace.com boobshot lol with the camera phone


LOL Yeah those are fun! Hey not a problem with being little. Be proud with who you are. That is the best way to be!


----------



## msbard90

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL Yeah those are fun! Hey not a problem with being little. Be proud with who you are. That is the best way to be!



hah yep i'm a youngun


----------



## KnottyOne

msbard90 said:


> umm.. difference is you tried. I didn't!!!! lol i'm just messing. Yes, when we're famous, we will have our "civilian" pictures, like celebrities do



Civilian? Please, I'm a rockstar already, just need to get found first haha. And actually I didn't try, my friends did it when I was drunk at a party haha. And following through, new pics. The captions in my tell all biography will be "Bored and Burned"


----------



## msbard90

that's deep photography, you know? Shows into the windows of the bored soul


----------



## KnottyOne

msbard90 said:


> that's deep photography, you know? Shows into the windows of the bored soul



mmhmm, who thought photobooth would be the single greatest photographic medium.... EVER


----------



## msbard90

KnottyOne said:


> mmhmm, who thought photobooth would be the single greatest photographic medium.... EVER



it allows us to delve into reality like none other


----------



## KnottyOne

msbard90 said:


> it allows us to delve into reality like none other



seriously, how else would photowhores express their inner anguish and beauty to the world


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> hah yep i'm a youngun


I am young still too..lol.. I think I always will be no matter how old I get..lol..



KnottyOne said:


> Civilian? Please, I'm a rockstar already, just need to get found first haha. And actually I didn't try, my friends did it when I was drunk at a party haha. And following through, new pics. The captions in my tell all biography will be "Bored and Burned"


LOL Good ones Knotty. Mr Rockstar!


----------



## Gingembre

msbard90 said:


> New Pics!!! I think I take new pictures daily lol  these are from approximately 5 minutes ago :



Awww, pretty pictures! And i really love your vest (or tank top, or wife beater or whatever you call it in US!)


----------



## msbard90

Gingembre said:


> Awww, pretty pictures! And i really love your vest (or tank top, or wife beater or whatever you call it in US!)



teehee thanks! Its a tank top for girlies


----------



## Tracii

Knotty One you look very nice in those pics.Guys are so cute when they are sleeping or past out whichever is the case.
The beard looks great on you too and I usually don't care for beards.
Good luck on the rockstar thing I tried and had a good time but never hit it that big.
Keep the dream going don't give up.


----------



## msbard90

Tracii said:


> Knotty One you look very nice in those pics.Guys are so cute when they are sleeping or past out whichever is the case.
> The beard looks great on you too and I usually don't care for beards.
> Good luck on the rockstar thing I tried and had a good time but never hit it that big.
> Keep the dream going don't give up.



I was the Red Hot Chili Peppers when I was 3, I was the singer, drummer, and guitarist. Then at 5, I was "Melly" and made some interesting rocker tunes. I retired soon after. lol I had ambitions.


----------



## Captain Save

I think I've finally gotten a somewhat decent looking photo from my cellphone.

Let's take a look. 

View attachment 0620091928a.jpg


----------



## msbard90

is that a giant cell phone behind you?


----------



## Captain Save

Oh no, it's attacking! RUN!!

That's worse than having the shot ruined by the photographer's thumb! I'll get better in time; I promise!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Attack of the killer cell phones! LOL Good picture!


----------



## Captain Save

Thanks. I was trying to hide the phone itself from the picture; I guess I'll have to use a wider angle next time.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Captain Save said:


> Thanks. I was trying to hide the phone itself from the picture; I guess I'll have to use a wider angle next time.


 
you can always cut that part out of the picture.


----------



## Captain Save

That will be my next project; learning how to edit electronic photos. Paper was so much easier: razor blade, ruler, and disposable 2x4, and you were done!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Captain Save said:


> That will be my next project; learning how to edit electronic photos. Paper was so much easier: razor blade, ruler, and disposable 2x4, and you were done!


 
Yeah those days were easy. You can use the paint program on your computer.. I had to learn how to do that after I lost my picture editing program when my ex and I broke up..lol..It's easy. I promise!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

tonynyc said:


> Taken today- finished another workout ( I can smile and relax)



FLEX! FLEX! FLEX!! 

Nice pic by the way. :wubu:


----------



## msbard90

i hate when paint leaves the white "canvas" when you crop the picture. and i have no clue how to get rid of it


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> Taken today- finished another workout ( I can smile and relax)


 Tony you look nice and firm as ever!!YUM:wubu:



msbard90 said:


> New Pics!!! I think I take new pictures daily lol  these are from approximately 5 minutes ago :


 You are adorable! and you love your kitchen you are always in it haha



KnottyOne said:


> Civilian? Please, I'm a rockstar already, just need to get found first haha. And actually I didn't try, my friends did it when I was drunk at a party haha. And following through, new pics. The captions in my tell all biography will be "Bored and Burned"


 sexy! i never see pics of you! Its very cool to get to see some.:bow:



Captain Save said:


> I think I've finally gotten a somewhat decent looking photo from my cellphone.
> 
> Let's take a look.


you look edible !!:eat1:


----------



## msbard90

i always sit at my kitchen table with my laptop because its right next to a plug, and you know them damn batteries!!! I only get a good hour then it's dead- and I spend at least 24 hours a day on the computer lol


----------



## msbard90

and conveniently located to the snacks, might I add :eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> i hate when paint leaves the white "canvas" when you crop the picture. and i have no clue how to get rid of it


LOL I couldn't figure that out either until..ok lets see if I can explain how to do it..lol.. click outside the picture where the grey is and there will be little blue box thingys..lol..put your curser on that and there will be arrows pull them inside a little bit of the picture. That should get ride of the white line. I hope that helps.. sorry if it doesn't so much easier to show you then tell you..lol.. that's how I learn to is by being showed. LOL


----------



## msbard90

and if only i still lived in florida *sigh* then you could come and explain this to me.


----------



## BarbBBW

OK I missed alot of people, and I am sorry! I love all the pics! this thread took off after i went out this afternoon!!:kiss2: MMuahhh to you all!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> and if only i still lived in florida *sigh* then you could come and explain this to me.


LOL yes it would be so much easier to show you! To bad you don't what part of fl did you live in?


----------



## msbard90

dandy deltona *snickers then bursts out laughing*


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Love the new picture. You look very happy in the picture.



*Yes & Thanks - always live by the motto of having a smile. Also, got my haircut (thanks to your nice pic) and shave this week *



Famouslastwords said:


> Nice Tony.



*Thank You : FLW , it's amazing what an after workout glow can do for you *



BrownEyedChica said:


> FLEX! FLEX! FLEX!!
> 
> Nice pic by the way. :wubu:



*Thanks the true source of power is to never flex - I think i need to eat my wheaties and iron pills to get my forearms to look like this *





*John Bryzenki "Arm Wrestling Legend"*



BarbBBW said:


> Tony you look nice and firm as ever!!YUM:wubu:



*BarbBBW: Thanks you are a sweetie - gotta train hard a "certain innocent BBW" has wandered into some pub in Philly filled with Iggles fans and I have to save her. *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> dandy deltona *snickers then bursts out laughing*


LOL I have lived in the past yr lived in Ft Laud, Naples, Palm Coast(north of daytona) and now back in Naples..lol..No fun! I have lived just about all over FL. I want to move out of FL!! I will get out of this state some day!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> *Yes & Thanks - always live by the motto of having a smile. Also, got my haircut (thanks to your nice pic) and shave this week *


 Your welcome sweetie! Me too! Good glad you were able to do that. It always makes me feel better after I get a hair cut!


----------



## msbard90

part of me wants to move back but when i was there i hated it. those dilemmas!!! Like the fact that I want mcdonalds mcskillet burrito breakfast right now but its almost 10 at night so that won't happen! ughghghghghghgh (sorry, random thoughts prevail sometimes)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> part of me wants to move back but when i was there i hated it. those dilemmas!!! Like the fact that I want mcdonalds mcskillet burrito breakfast right now but its almost 10 at night so that won't happen! ughghghghghghgh (sorry, random thoughts prevail sometimes)


No I want out..I have lived here all my life I want to have seasons! I mean I had that up in northern fl,but down here in Naples no...LOL..Yeah that sure is a dilemma. LOL It's ok I get those all the time!


----------



## msbard90

yuck, snow! it sucks and unless you don't have someone shoveling for you, you'll be doing it! and winter driving is so dangerous and crappy! and omg i can taste the cheesy potatoey sausagey goodness in my mouth right now... damn life


----------



## GWARrior

wandering through Kilkenny. I took a picture of the same door 6 years ago, my first time to Ireland. It used to be red!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> yuck, snow! it sucks and unless you don't have someone shoveling for you, you'll be doing it! and winter driving is so dangerous and crappy! and omg i can taste the cheesy potatoey sausagey goodness in my mouth right now... damn life


 
I don't have to move that far out of FL but I want out. LOL Do you have the stuff in your house to make one..lol.. that's what I would do! We have taken over the thread! LOL we should talk on AIM or Yahoo do you have either? PM me yours....and we can talk on there.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

GWARrior said:


> wandering through Kilkenny. I took a picture of the same door 6 years ago, my first time to Ireland. It used to be red!


So cute! That is a little door..lol..


----------



## GWARrior

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> So cute! That is a little door..lol..



its an adorable door. We were in Kilkenny in April and I was like I NEED TO FIND THE TINY DOOR! 

My uncle and I think Jesus there. We also found Jesus' leprechaun costume, his car and his guitar...


----------



## Famouslastwords

First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!

Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai


----------



## tonynyc

GWARrior said:


> wandering through Kilkenny. I took a picture of the same door 6 years ago, my first time to Ireland. It used to be red!



*Nice pic- you look like in Stealth Mode like a 'Ninja GWARior' *




Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai



*Nice smile - cute biceps too*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai


 
LOVE the top!!! Your such a cutie!


----------



## Famouslastwords

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOVE the top!!! Your such a cutie!




Thanks hottie!


----------



## msbard90

Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai



OMMMMGGGG YOU ARE SOOOOO FREAKING GORGEOUS!! DROOL!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

GWARrior said:


> its an adorable door. We were in Kilkenny in April and I was like I NEED TO FIND THE TINY DOOR!
> 
> My uncle and I think Jesus there. We also found Jesus' leprechaun costume, his car and his guitar...


Sweet! That is so cool.. I would love to be able to go over there!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> Thanks hottie!


Right back at ya babe!


----------



## Famouslastwords

tonynyc said:


> *Nice smile - cute biceps too*



My biceps don't have anything on yours Tony!


----------



## Famouslastwords

msbard90 said:


> OMMMMGGGG YOU ARE SOOOOO FREAKING GORGEOUS!! DROOL!!!



YOU ARE PRETTY GORGEOUS YOURSELF!!!!!!!


----------



## msbard90

everyone has been looking good lately, must be the summer sun


----------



## BarbBBW

GWARrior said:


> wandering through Kilkenny. I took a picture of the same door 6 years ago, my first time to Ireland. It used to be red!
> 
> ]


hahaha so darn cute!



Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai



OMG those are HOT pics!! you look soo great!!


----------



## Paul

BarbBBW said:


> meeeee in my new pretty brown dress!!


WOW!!! That dress is lovely on you. You are beautiful Barb.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai



Looking prettyful! 

Love that shirt btw!


----------



## Paul

msbard90 said:


> New Pics!!! I think I take new pictures daily lol  these are from approximately 5 minutes ago :


Damn you're cute, with very cutes eyes and a smile to match!!!


----------



## msbard90

Paul said:


> Damn you're cute, with very cutes eyes and a smile to match!!!



aww thank you


----------



## thejuicyone

Yikes! No makeup.

All ready for bed, who wants to cuddle?


----------



## nikola090

ehm...I'm not ready for bed 


beautiful, no other words


----------



## steve-aka

Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai



Cute pix! Even though the second one's blurry, I still like it!


----------



## steve-aka

thejuicyone said:


> Yikes! No makeup.
> 
> All ready for bed, who wants to cuddle?



Wow, if this is you when you're ready for bed I'd like to see one when you're dressed to kill! Very nice!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai



I want that top!


----------



## luscious_lulu

steve-aka said:


> Wow, if this is you when you're ready for bed I'd like to see one when you're dressed to kill! Very nice!



Pink is a fabulous colour on you!


----------



## bexy

36 weeks pregnant!!

I'm enormous!! Well, I feel it lol!


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai



i'm glad your shirt came in from torrid too! ;P


----------



## BarbBBW

thejuicyone said:


> Yikes! No makeup.
> 
> All ready for bed, who wants to cuddle?


 How did I miss this lastnight?! me me me me



bexy said:


> 36 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> I'm enormous!! Well, I feel it lol!


you are stunning!! Nothing prettier than a pregnant woman!!you should do a cast of you belly!! wait till you are like 39 weeks! so you are the biggest!


----------



## KnottyOne

BarbBBW said:


> sexy! i never see pics of you! Its very cool to get to see some.:bow:
> :



Thanks, and really? Look around, they are kinda everywhere, I'm just so sporadic is all. Well, either way glad I could finally get one on that ya found ^_^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bexy said:


> 36 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> I'm enormous!! Well, I feel it lol!



You have that pregnant woman glow! And no you are not ginormous at all- you are lovely  :bow:

Very sweet picture of George with the baby- you need to blow up, print out and frame this one, IMO!



BarbBBW said:


> you are stunning!! Nothing prettier than a pregnant woman!!you should do a cast of you belly!! *wait till you are like 39 weeks!* so you are the biggest!


Lol, I was thinking the same thing Barb- she's just starting to grow now with an almost full sized baby getting bigger every week


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


> Yikes! No makeup.
> 
> All ready for bed, who wants to cuddle?



ill take you up on that offer:eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thejuicyone said:


> Yikes! No makeup.
> 
> All ready for bed, who wants to cuddle?


You look beautiful Babe. Even without makeup! 



bexy said:


> 36 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> I'm enormous!! Well, I feel it lol!


You look Gorgeous! I too love the last picture. So sweet.


----------



## bexy

BarbBBW said:


> How did I miss this lastnight?! me me me me
> 
> you are stunning!! Nothing prettier than a pregnant woman!!you should do a cast of you belly!! wait till you are like 39 weeks! so you are the biggest!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have that pregnant woman glow! And no you are not ginormous at all- you are lovely  :bow:
> 
> Very sweet picture of George with the baby- you need to blow up, print out and frame this one, IMO!
> 
> 
> Lol, I was thinking the same thing Barb- she's just starting to grow now with an almost full sized baby getting bigger every week





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look Gorgeous! I too love the last picture. So sweet.



Thank you everyone!! I think we will have to frame that piccie, I love it too!! 

I can't get any bigger surely lol, she's already about 6.5 lbs they say!!


----------



## goofy girl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have that pregnant woman glow! And no you are not ginormous at all- you are lovely  :bow:
> 
> Very sweet picture of George with the baby- you need to blow up, print out and frame this one, IMO!
> 
> 
> Lol, I was thinking the same thing Barb- she's just starting to grow now with an almost full sized baby getting bigger every week





bexy said:


> Thank you everyone!! I think we will have to frame that piccie, I love it too!!
> 
> I can't get any bigger surely lol, she's already about 6.5 lbs they say!!



It's a great pic! Definitely frame it! (I'd do a black and white pic of it )


----------



## bexy

How's this look Bridget?

View attachment 65889


----------



## GWARrior

Loooove that pic Bexy! Black and white is artsy, but I like color so we can see George's hair!


----------



## Saxphon

BarbBBW said:


> meeeee in my new pretty brown dress!!



Simply put, you look beautiful in that dress Barb. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Saxphon

Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai



Cute pics and such a beautiful smile too.


----------



## Saxphon

msbard90 said:


> New Pics!!! I think I take new pictures daily lol  these are from approximately 5 minutes ago :



Again MsBard, those are some very cute photos of you. You look like you are having too much fun posing for us.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thejuicyone said:


> Yikes! No makeup.
> 
> All ready for bed, who wants to cuddle?




Don't sleep in your bras! It's very bad for your boobs!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

bexy said:


> Thank you everyone!! I think we will have to frame that piccie, I love it too!!
> 
> I can't get any bigger surely lol, she's already about 6.5 lbs they say!!


 
Yes do. Such a good picture. 

I am so happy for you guys! She is going to be beautiful Just like her mom and dad!


----------



## goofy girl

bexy said:


> How's this look Bridget?
> 
> View attachment 65889



I love it!!



GWARrior said:


> Loooove that pic Bexy! Black and white is artsy, but I like color so we can see George's hair!



Gwar, happy medium??  (Sorry for snagging your piccie Bex, but it was too good to pass up! LOL)


----------



## bexy

goofy girl said:


> I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gwar, happy medium??  (Sorry for snagging your piccie Bex, but it was too good to pass up! LOL)



Don't be sorry, that is amazing!!! I only wish I could do stuff like that myself hehe! I just pmd you Bridg....  

xx


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> 36 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> I'm enormous!! Well, I feel it lol!



You look beautiful girlie.


----------



## Oldtimer76

bexy said:


> 36 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> I'm enormous!! Well, I feel it lol!



Beautiful, hun!
Take care


----------



## thejuicyone

nikola090 said:


> ehm...I'm not ready for bed
> 
> 
> beautiful, no other words



Thank you. 



steve-aka said:


> Wow, if this is you when you're ready for bed I'd like to see one when you're dressed to kill! Very nice!



haha thanks!



luscious_lulu said:


> Pink is a fabulous colour on you!



Thank you, it's always been my favorite color so I'm happy that it's a color that actually suits me.



BarbBBW said:


> How did I miss this lastnight?! me me me me



Well duh, you were first pick. You could stay and anyone else that wanted to join could only stay for 10 minutes a piece.



chublover350 said:


> ill take you up on that offer:eat2:



that would be teh greatness.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look beautiful Babe. Even without makeup!



Aw thank you sweetie.



Famouslastwords said:


> Don't sleep in your bras! It's very bad for your boobs!



lol. I generally sleep in the buff so the bra is removed prior to actual sleepy time.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thejuicyone said:


> Aw thank you sweetie.


You are so very welcome!


----------



## Punkin1024

bexy said:


> 36 weeks pregnant!!
> 
> I'm enormous!! Well, I feel it lol!



Awww, Bexy, you look wonderful. The one with George kissing the babybump is simply precious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

This is what boredom does to you....lol

Taken last week-ish


----------



## Oldtimer76

Looking pretty, hun. Love your eyes:wubu:


----------



## JoyJoy

My new haircut! Not a lot different, but 8 inches cut off the back and I feel like a new person! 

View attachment 65939


View attachment 65940


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is what boredom does to you....lol
> Taken last week-ish


Nice picture. 


JoyJoy said:


> My new haircut! Not a lot different, but 8 inches cut off the back and I feel like a new person!


Sexy Momma! Love the new hair cut.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Taken on Friday.


----------



## nikola090

big and cute face


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nikola090 said:


> big and cute face


Who me? LOL


----------



## BarbBBW

KFD said:


> More camera whore pics... Any of you that are friends on myspace, these are the same ones I uploaded today. This was after the first week of school! Compare these with the ones of me standing on the car...
> 
> Yes, my phone is pink. Pink Razrs > any other phone. Amazingly enough, I do own more than one pair of boardshorts. These just happen to be the ones I am wearing when I am taking pics... Whatev...
> 
> I'm going to the beach!
> 
> Later
> KFD


 You loook very cute!! board shorts pics are always agood thing!!



AshleyEileen said:


> Hottie!!!:smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> nykspree8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, do i need a new phone or what? lol, good thing my contract is up soon, Env3 here i come
> 
> 
> 
> even with an "older"phone as u say,.. you look hot and yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! That dress is lovely on you. You are beautiful Barb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awww Thank you Paul!! I love thats its low cut and cotton!! :bow:
Click to expand...


----------



## CleverBomb

JoyJoy said:


> My new haircut! Not a lot different, but 8 inches cut off the back and I feel like a new person!
> 
> View attachment 65939
> 
> 
> View attachment 65940


Nothing wrong with the old you, but the new you looks great!

-Rusty


----------



## Oldtimer76

JoyJoy said:


> My new haircut! Not a lot different, but 8 inches cut off the back and I feel like a new person!
> 
> View attachment 65939
> 
> 
> View attachment 65940



What a pretty lady:wubu:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

JoyJoy said:


> My new haircut! Not a lot different, but 8 inches cut off the back and I feel like a new person!
> 
> View attachment 65939
> 
> 
> View attachment 65940



The new 'do looks great and you look really pretty in those pics!


----------



## Surlysomething

JoyJoy said:


> My new haircut! Not a lot different, but 8 inches cut off the back and I feel like a new person!




Gorgeous, Joy!


----------



## goofy girl

JoyJoy said:


> My new haircut! Not a lot different, but 8 inches cut off the back and I feel like a new person!
> 
> View attachment 65939
> 
> 
> View attachment 65940



LOVE it!!!!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Taken on Friday.



You look great!! That color looks perfect on you.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

goofy girl said:


> You look great!! That color looks perfect on you.


 That you sweetie! Yeah I love that shirt!


----------



## JoyJoy

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Nice picture.
> 
> Sexy Momma! Love the new hair cut.





CleverBomb said:


> Nothing wrong with the old you, but the new you looks great!
> 
> -Rusty





Oldtimer76 said:


> What a pretty lady:wubu:





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> The new 'do looks great and you look really pretty in those pics!





Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous, Joy!





goofy girl said:


> LOVE it!!!!



Thanks, everyone.  A small change was just the boost I needed.


----------



## mszwebs

Saturday Night...

View attachment Me in June 2.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024

You look fabulous, mzswebs! You should have that photo framed.


----------



## BarbBBW

mszwebs said:


> Saturday Night...
> 
> View attachment 65998



you are too damn good looking!! damn woman!!:wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Taken on Friday.


I didnt get to tell you this, but you are soo cute! OMG can I huge you and squeeze ur cheeks>??



JoyJoy said:


> My new haircut! Not a lot different, but 8 inches cut off the back and I feel like a new person!


 I can see the "i love this hair cut" look in ur gorgeous eyes! very beautiful!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BarbBBW said:


> I didnt get to tell you this, but you are soo cute! OMG can I huge you and squeeze ur cheeks>??


LOL Awww Thank You! Sure why not?


----------



## Timberwolf

BarbBBW said:


> I didnt get to tell you this, but you are soo cute! OMG *can I huge you* and squeeze ur cheeks>??
> 
> ...


Dunno, this somehow sounds somewhat feederistic to me...


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Joy, you look exquisite, you always do. But I love your new hair, you are a very pretty Lady!! Paul 



JoyJoy said:


> My new haircut! Not a lot different, but 8 inches cut off the back and I feel like a new person!


----------



## BarbBBW

Timberwolf said:


> Dunno, this somehow sounds somewhat feederistic to me...



hahaha yeah _maybe_ a freudian slip?!?!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

taken yesterday at the pool 

View attachment IMG00217.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

Ella Bella said:


> taken yesterday at the pool


Ella, you are justa hottie in that pic!! love your lips,..so pouty, and that cute suit!! Looks like you are enjoying your days off! Good for you:bow:


----------



## msbard90

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Taken on Friday.



<333 you have the most pretty skin ever, its so smooth and nice


----------



## RobitusinZ

BAM! FRO IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## msbard90

whoa, hair!!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Ella Bella said:


> taken yesterday at the pool


 
Your so cute!


msbard90 said:


> <333 you have the most pretty skin ever, its so smooth and nice


It's called make-up! LOL right now my skin looks like crap 


RobitusinZ said:


> BAM! FRO IN THE HOUSE!


Love the do!


----------



## msbard90

lol make up doesnt make me look that good- DAYUMMMMMMMM


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> lol make up doesnt make me look that good- DAYUMMMMMMMM


LOL Well then you need to change your make-up! LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords

RobitusinZ said:


> BAM! FRO IN THE HOUSE!



I had a teacher who looked kinda like you in high school. I had a big crush on him. Too cute!


----------



## msbard90

Famouslastwords said:


> I had a teacher who looked kinda like you in high school. I had a big crush on him. Too cute!



you would, you would.


----------



## RobitusinZ

Famouslastwords said:


> I had a teacher who looked kinda like you in high school. I had a big crush on him. Too cute!




Funny, I happen to be a high school math teacher in quite a few of my fantasies.

Miss Smith...first row, second from the right...is that you?


----------



## kayrae

BFF... even though we hardly ever talk to each other


----------



## Famouslastwords

RobitusinZ said:


> Funny, I happen to be a high school math teacher in quite a few of my fantasies.
> 
> Miss Smith...first row, second from the right...is that you?



Ugh, I hate math, can't you be my Spanish teacher instead!


----------



## BarbBBW

RobitusinZ said:


> BAM! FRO IN THE HOUSE!


 still look cute!!



kayrae said:


> BFF... even though we hardly ever talk to each other


 adorable!


----------



## Mathias

BarbBBW said:


> meeeee in my new pretty brown dress!!



Hey there, gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kayrae said:


> BFF... even though we hardly ever talk to each other


Awww, how cute!


----------



## BarbBBW

Mathias said:


> Hey there, gorgeous! :smitten:



hey baby!! hehehe:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BarbBBW said:


> hey baby!! hehehe:wubu:


Hey I pout up the eyes thread..LOL..just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Was Bored. But! It's the Latest one of me, till I can get one of me in our pool. [Which is my second home, thanks to Mister Heat Meiser... XD [/Lame Christmas Movie Reference]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

mszwebs said:


> Saturday Night...
> 
> View attachment 65998


Holy Wow, Doll, You Look GREAT!

....Can We Switch Eyes though? <_<; Please? I promise I'll treat them nicely?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Was Bored. But! It's the Latest one of me, till I can get one of me in our pool. [Which is my second home, thanks to Mister Heat Meiser... XD [/Lame Christmas Movie Reference]




These are too cute! I love that scarf!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Was Bored. But! It's the Latest one of me, till I can get one of me in our pool. [Which is my second home, thanks to Mister Heat Meiser... XD [/Lame Christmas Movie Reference]





Famouslastwords said:


> These are too cute! I love that scarf!



*DITTO! You look classically FAB in that scarf!*


----------



## DJ_S




----------



## RobitusinZ

Famouslastwords said:


> Ugh, I hate math, can't you be my Spanish teacher instead!



Si, señorita, ven y sientate mas cerca para poder susurrarte.

_(Yes, miss, come and sit closer so that I may whisper to you.)_


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Was Bored. But! It's the Latest one of me, till I can get one of me in our pool. [Which is my second home, thanks to Mister Heat Meiser... XD [/Lame Christmas Movie Reference]


Love your new ones! So cute!


DJ_S said:


>


What a nice picture. Your so cute!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

What a Cutie! Love The Glasses, By the way.


----------



## Famouslastwords

RobitusinZ said:


> Si, señorita, ven y sientate mas cerca para poder susurrarte.
> 
> _(Yes, miss, come and sit closer so that I may whisper to you.)_




That's h-h-h-h-hawt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnottyOne

Guess why I'm smiling haha


----------



## BarbBBW

KnottyOne said:


> Guess why I'm smiling haha



hmmm MYABE,.....

you are talking to a cute fat chick?
someone complimented you on something BESIDES your hair?
you are going to go out for dinner?
maybe thinking about some good sex?


those are my guesses!


----------



## Suze

yer hi?


----------



## Mathias

My sister and I at her graduation a few weeks ago. There were cameras all around so that's why we were looking in different directions.


----------



## KnottyOne

BarbBBW said:


> hmmm MYABE,.....
> 
> you are talking to a cute fat chick?
> someone complimented you on something BESIDES your hair?
> you are going to go out for dinner?
> maybe thinking about some good sex?
> 
> 
> those are my guesses!



These are all very good guesses, and they would put me in a good mood haha



suze said:


> yer hi?



I'll never tell


----------



## Slamaga

I'm back from Italy and Greece. Here are some pics of me from there. 

The first one is a view on the sky and me. The second one is me and my two friends. The third one is me in front of theTrevi's fountain in Italy. 

View attachment 566.jpg


View attachment 169.jpg


View attachment 987.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

Slamaga said:


> I'm back from Italy and Greece. Here are some pics of me from there.
> 
> The first one is a view on the sky and me. The second one is me and my two friends. The third one is me in front of theTrevi's fountain in Italy.



Great pictures!! you look handsome as ever. I am so glad you are back, I was actually just thinking about you this morning, like where the hells has Slamaga been?!!? I swear its true LOL


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm drained. 

View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Slamaga said:


> I'm back from Italy and Greece. Here are some pics of me from there.
> 
> The first one is a view on the sky and me. The second one is me and my two friends. The third one is me in front of theTrevi's fountain in Italy.



You're so cute! ZOMGZ! Come to California and take me out on a date!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Was Bored. But! It's the Latest one of me, till I can get one of me in our pool. [Which is my second home, thanks to Mister Heat Meiser... XD [/Lame Christmas Movie Reference]



I'm Mister heat blister, I'm Mister sun, I'm Mister green Christmas, I'm Mister Hundred and one....Ok, I'll stop now, but yes, I do know the whole song.  
I love your pics. You remind me of the glamorous old movie stars. All you need is to be zipping along the coast in your convertible and you're all set. 



Mathias said:


> My sister and I at her graduation a few weeks ago. There were cameras all around so that's why we were looking in different directions.



So cute! You two have the same sweet smile.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mathias said:


> My sister and I at her graduation a few weeks ago. There were cameras all around so that's why we were looking in different directions.



Love the picture. You both have the same huge, amazing smile!


----------



## Surlysomething

Slamaga said:


> I'm back from Italy and Greece. Here are some pics of me from there.
> 
> The first one is a view on the sky and me. The second one is me and my two friends. The third one is me in front of theTrevi's fountain in Italy.




Cute! The fountain water makes me want to go wading...


----------



## Tooz

Mathias said:


> My sister and I at her graduation a few weeks ago. There were cameras all around so that's why we were looking in different directions.



Your sister is gorgeous!


----------



## msbard90

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Was Bored. But! It's the Latest one of me, till I can get one of me in our pool. [Which is my second home, thanks to Mister Heat Meiser... XD [/Lame Christmas Movie Reference]



omg you look so cute and retro


----------



## msbard90

Famouslastwords said:


> You're so cute! ZOMGZ! Come to California and take me out on a date!



lol you're pimpin on the web!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Guess why I'm smiling haha


What a pretty smile.



Mathias said:


> My sister and I at her graduation a few weeks ago. There were cameras all around so that's why we were looking in different directions.


You both look great..



Slamaga said:


> I'm back from Italy and Greece. Here are some pics of me from there.
> 
> The first one is a view on the sky and me. The second one is me and my two friends. The third one is me in front of theTrevi's fountain in Italy.


 
Wow I so want to go there! Your so cute.



AshleyEileen said:


> I'm drained.


Me too! Cute picture though!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

At my sisters graduation about a month ago.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> At my sisters graduation about a month ago.


You look so Beautiful!


----------



## RayanamiNGE

I'm really going on a limb with this one. I have self confidence issues... But *breathe deep* here is goes...


----------



## Slamaga

Here is one of me looking at the sky ( I like this kind of pictures )
And one of me and two of my friends at the "Colisée" 

View attachment 483.jpg


View attachment 900.jpg


----------



## Seth Warren

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm drained.



...of all your colour, yes. The facial expression says "confused" to me though.


----------



## katorade

KnottyOne said:


> Guess why I'm smiling haha



You just smoked up and someone said "hey, let's go get some soft serve"?


----------



## Famouslastwords

BrownEyedChica said:


> At my sisters graduation about a month ago.



You skin looks so smooth.


----------



## _overture

james dean, like!  

View attachment Photo 39.jpg


----------



## Ash

chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know



Holy hell.

Yes, please.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Seth Warren said:


> ...of all your colour, yes. The facial expression says "confused" to me though.



Smartass. I'll cut you.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look so Beautiful!



You're so sweet, thank you.  I think you're beautiful too.. :wubu:



Famouslastwords said:


> You skin looks so smooth.



Thanks! I wish it was smooth, LOL! I bet yours is like way smooother than mine.. because it sure looks it!


----------



## protuberance

Drove three hours for one Newcastle.


----------



## BarbBBW

_overture said:


> james dean, like!



better then him, imo


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Slamaga said:


> Here is one of me looking at the sky ( I like this kind of pictures )
> And one of me and two of my friends at the "Colisée"


Nice pictures..



_overture said:


> james dean, like!


Very nice. Love it. 



BrownEyedChica said:


> You're so sweet, thank you.  I think you're beautiful too.. :wubu:


Your Welcome! Thank You!



protuberance said:


> Drove three hours for one Newcastle.


You look very handsome in this picture.


----------



## phatfatgirl

here's one of me, going to the Beyonce concert at MSG on 6/21
 

View attachment me bey concert.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

phatfatgirl said:


> here's one of me, going to the Beyonce concert at MSG on 6/21


So pretty.. love your shirt!


----------



## phatfatgirl

Thank you!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

phatfatgirl said:


> Thank you!!


Your welcome.. I also like your nails.. I do that to my nails all the time when I let them grow out long enough! I like the red tips look..


----------



## _overture

BarbBBW said:


> better then him, imo



than james dean? never! 
thank you though


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

These are from a few weeks ago.. I just found them..lol...

A group of Friends and I went out to Dinner and to watch the Red Socks.. Them not me.. Not a fan of Baseball,but I joined them..lol..I blacked out there faces to be nice..

My Friend is holding up a picture of a D*ck..lol..




..


----------



## phatfatgirl

Looks like a great time!!! too bad can't see that little D*ck.. lol I'm trying.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

phatfatgirl said:


> Looks like a great time!!! too bad can't see that little D*ck.. lol I'm trying.


LOL yeah I know...We had a great time..


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> I think I've finally gotten a somewhat decent looking photo from my cellphone.
> 
> Let's take a look.



Look at Captain Handsome. 

How did I miss this picture?


----------



## Famouslastwords

BrownEyedChica said:


> You're so sweet, thank you.  I think you're beautiful too.. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I wish it was smooth, LOL! I bet yours is like way smooother than mine.. because it sure looks it!




Let's get together sometime and feel each other smooth skiiiiiiiiins.


----------



## Skaster

BrownEyedChica said:


> At my sisters graduation about a month ago.



OMG - what a stunner BEC is! :bow:


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

Im a DJ hahaha


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> Im a DJ hahaha


A cute DJ too.


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> A cute DJ too.



haha why thank you! :blush:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> haha why thank you! :blush:


your very welcome hon.


----------



## Ruffie

Getting an award from the boss for hard work, dedication and all that shitLOL. Taken at staff retreat this week. 

View attachment Award.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

chublover350 said:


> i CUT OFF ALL MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!! i know i know some are mad some are happy but it was time...i needed a change. i need to shave i know




oh god.... marry me. You are gorgeous.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Skaster said:


> OMG - what a stunner BEC is! :bow:


Thank you, Skaster! :blush:



Famouslastwords said:


> Let's get together sometime and feel each other smooth skiiiiiiiiins.



ooohhh!!! LETS!!! :wubu:


----------



## BeastofBurden.

all my new pics are in the bash pics thread LOL


----------



## Sugar

I got a haircut today...


----------



## BarbBBW

Lucky said:


> I got a haircut today...



now thats a cute cut!! very nice


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

From the bash pics collection, some of my favorites of me.

I think this is how I must look right before I kiss someone who loves me:

View attachment dims1.jpg


Me sitting next to one of my favorite people, LillyBBBW, picking out songs for karaoke:

View attachment dims2.jpg


Costume/Club Night Dance:

View attachment dims4.jpg


Sitting next to Darkeyes on the couch before a workshop, wearing the dress I'd bought with indy500tchr at Torrid the day before:

View attachment dims5.jpg


And the infamous red dress:

View attachment dims6.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> These are from a few weeks ago.. I just found them..lol...
> 
> A group of Friends and I went out to Dinner and to watch the Red Socks.. Them not me.. Not a fan of Baseball,but I joined them..lol..I blacked out there faces to be nice..





Lucky said:


> I got a haircut today...





BigBeautifulMe said:


> From the bash pics collection, some of my favorites of me.
> 
> I think this is how I must look right before I kiss someone who loves me:
> 
> View attachment 66360



*Nice Pictures: EllorionsDarlingAngel,Lucky & BigBeautifulMe:

It's always great to see a BBW wearing glasses. That is very sexy :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


*


----------



## Little Rock

This was taken last month while on vacation in Florida. Was down there for the bbw beach bash...I go every year. This year there was a cowboys and indians party. I was the sheriff!  There is also a pic of me and my friend the next night. 

View attachment Me.jpg


View attachment Me & Sandy 2.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Big Beautiful Me: Oh, My Word! Absolutely Stunning Photo's!


----------



## tonynyc

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Was Bored. But! It's the Latest one of me, till I can get one of me in our pool. [Which is my second home, thanks to Mister Heat Meiser... XD [/Lame Christmas Movie Reference]



*
Love the picture - I like the scarf and glasses on you. Wow stunning 

*




kayrae said:


> BFF... even though we hardly ever talk to each other



*Nice picture - you both look good int his photo*



phatfatgirl said:


> here's one of me, going to the Beyonce concert at MSG on 6/21



*Looking sharp - how was the concert? *



Little Rock said:


> This was taken last month while on vacation in Florida. Was down there for the bbw beach bash...I go every year. This year there was a cowboys and indians party. I was the sheriff!  There is also a pic of me and my friend the next night.



*LR: you make a great Sexy Sheriff *


----------



## luscious_lulu

Lucky said:


> I got a haircut today...



Love the haircut!


----------



## Little Rock

*LR: you make a great Sexy Sheriff *[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Tony. What can I say....it was fun to play dress up. I guess I haven't quite grown up yet.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Lucky said:


> I got a haircut today...


Love the new cut! Love your glasses too!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> From the bash pics collection, some of my favorites of me.
> 
> I think this is how I must look right before I kiss someone who loves me:
> 
> View attachment 66360
> 
> 
> Me sitting next to one of my favorite people, LillyBBBW, picking out songs for karaoke:
> 
> View attachment 66361
> 
> 
> Costume/Club Night Dance:
> 
> View attachment 66362
> 
> 
> Sitting next to Darkeyes on the couch before a workshop, wearing the dress I'd bought with indy500tchr at Torrid the day before:
> 
> View attachment 66363
> 
> 
> And the infamous red dress:
> 
> View attachment 66364


You look gorgeous!



tonynyc said:


> *Nice Pictures: EllorionsDarlingAngel,Lucky & BigBeautifulMe:*
> 
> *It's always great to see a BBW wearing glasses. That is very sexy :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:*


Thank You Sweetie!



Little Rock said:


> This was taken last month while on vacation in Florida. Was down there for the bbw beach bash...I go every year. This year there was a cowboys and indians party. I was the sheriff!  There is also a pic of me and my friend the next night.


Your cute!


----------



## Little Rock

Thanks, EllorionsDarlingAngel.  You have a great avatar pic.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Little Rock said:


> Thanks, EllorionsDarlingAngel.  You have a great avatar pic.


Thank You Hon!


----------



## mel

Recent pic's from Vaca..couple of weeks old 

View attachment mel june 2009x1.jpg


View attachment mel june 2009x2.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Cute pictures Mel!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thank you YPP and Erin.  

Why is it that all the ladies comment "out loud" and all the gents comment in rep? LOL Oh well, I appreciate you reppers, too, thank you.


----------



## Punkin1024

Lucky said:


> I got a haircut today... ]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> BigBeautifulMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the bash pics collection, some of my favorites of me.
> 
> I think this is how I must look right before I kiss someone who loves me:
> 
> View attachment 66360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the infamous red dress:
> 
> View attachment 66364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky - Cute haircut!
> 
> BBM - I love your look in the first picture - you are gorgeous. I've always loved that red dress!
Click to expand...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Your Welcome Babe.. I don't know.. I have thought the same thing.  LOL


----------



## steve-aka

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thank you YPP and Erin.
> 
> Why is it that all the ladies comment "out loud" and all the gents comment in rep? LOL Oh well, I appreciate you reppers, too, thank you.



Hey, I'll step out from the rep closet and comment out loud.

Your pix are awesome! You have a cute smile, sweet face and your curvaceous body is to die for. You are very beautiful. Thank you for sharing your pix, it looks like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## QueenB

View attachment downsized_0626092358.jpg


been a while


----------



## ashmamma84

QueenB said:


> View attachment 66395
> 
> 
> been a while



hey boo! lookin' cute! :kiss2:


----------



## QueenB

thanks, gorgeous :kiss2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

QueenB said:


> View attachment 66395
> 
> 
> been a while


Super cute outfit! You look so cute!


----------



## protuberance

Some pictures from my Pro Wrestling themed birthday party last night.

Macho Man arrives.





Crotch-O Man





I don't remember this.





Goldust and I being creeps.


----------



## mel

protuberance said:


> Some pictures from my Pro Wrestling themed birthday party last night.
> 
> Macho Man arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome theme.. great pics!!


----------



## kittencat

this is a snapshot from the end of my day taken about 20 mins ago.Which is why my bangs are not perfect.But you get the idea.:doh: 

View attachment Picture 108.jpg


----------



## RayanamiNGE

Got my hair cut! 

View attachment IMG00015-20081220-1206.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica

RayanamiNGE said:


> Got my hair cut!



Looking good, handsome.  Nice haircut.


----------



## ashmamma84

kittencat said:


> this is a snapshot from the end of my day taken about 20 mins ago.Which is why my bangs are not perfect.But you get the idea.:doh:



Really cute! Puts me in mind of rockabilly, your style; you wear it well! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## ahtnamas

View attachment IMG_0638.JPG

I am headless... the dress it too long. Even with 5inch shoes on it still grazed the floor... 

But I do have a head!
View attachment 0617091300.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

The dress is gorgeous and looks great on you. It shouldn't cost you much to have it hemmed. 

Oh yeah, you have a nice head too!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

At work today. Found my glasses last night, yay!!


----------



## ecortez766

Well you do still look very hot.


ahtnamas said:


> View attachment 66449
> 
> I am headless... the dress it too long. Even with 5inch shoes on it still grazed the floor...
> 
> But I do have a head!
> View attachment 66450


----------



## BarbBBW

some of these pics are HOT cute amazing and funny!! thank you all!


----------



## thejuicyone

bored.


----------



## steve-aka

thejuicyone said:


> bored.



juicyone hearts her belly button! It is rather heart-able.


----------



## BarbBBW

thejuicyone said:


> bored.



awwwwwwwwww thats so cute!!


----------



## Skaster

BrownEyedChica said:


> At work today. Found my glasses last night, yay!!



BEC is catering to my smart glasses fetish :wubu:


----------



## Saxphon

ahtnamas said:


> View attachment 66449
> 
> I am headless... the dress it too long. Even with 5inch shoes on it still grazed the floor...
> 
> But I do have a head!
> View attachment 66450



Beautiful dress - you fill it out quite nicely (wink). And the head is very nice to view too. Thanks for posting ..... both.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

protuberance said:


> Some pictures from my Pro Wrestling themed birthday party last night.
> 
> Macho Man arrives.
> 
> 
> Crotch-O Man
> 
> 
> I don't remember this.
> 
> 
> Goldust and I being creeps.


OMG I laughed so hard at these pictures..So cute!



kittencat said:


> this is a snapshot from the end of my day taken about 20 mins ago.Which is why my bangs are not perfect.But you get the idea.:doh:


You look cute anyway!



RayanamiNGE said:


> Got my hair cut!


Cute. Like the hair cut.



ahtnamas said:


> View attachment 66449
> 
> I am headless... the dress it too long. Even with 5inch shoes on it still grazed the floor...
> 
> But I do have a head!
> View attachment 66450


LOVE the dress!



BrownEyedChica said:


> At work today. Found my glasses last night, yay!!


YOu sexy brown eyed girl you! Love the new picture!



thejuicyone said:


> bored.


Aww that's cute!


----------



## Tracy

At work today!  

View attachment ttjuly2.JPG


----------



## AshleyEileen

Fresh and clean! 

View attachment shower.jpg


----------



## steve-aka

AshleyEileen said:


> Fresh and clean!



I don't know why exactly but your pic has a kind of Amelie quality to it. A cuter, pudgier Amelie, but Amelie nonetheless.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Skaster said:


> BEC is catering to my smart glasses fetish :wubu:


You always make me smile! Thank you! :wubu:



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> YOu sexy brown eyed girl you! Love the new picture!



Thanks.  You're too sweet. :blush:


----------



## AshleyEileen

steve-aka said:


> I don't know why exactly but your pic has a kind of Amelie quality to it. A cuter, pudgier Amelie, but Amelie nonetheless.
> 
> Thanks for posting it!



That's the best compliment I've ever gotten.


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


> bored.



such a small heart on that big belly


----------



## BarbBBW

Tracy said:


> At work today!


 what a nice smile!



AshleyEileen said:


> Fresh and clean!


 mmm yummmy!!


----------



## Laura2008

A self pic before a friend's wedding. Kinda fuzzy though.


----------



## thejuicyone

chublover350 said:


> such a small heart on that big belly



you love it.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Tracy said:


> At work today!


YOu have such pretty eyes!



AshleyEileen said:


> Fresh and clean!


Super cute!



BrownEyedChica said:


> You always make me smile! Thank you! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  You're too sweet. :blush:


Your welcome hon anythime.



Laura2008 said:


> A self pic before a friend's wedding. Kinda fuzzy though.


Nice dress. You look so pretty.


----------



## Saxphon

Laura2008 said:


> A self pic before a friend's wedding. Kinda fuzzy though.



Fuzzy, or otherwise, we can still see that there is one beautiful looking woman in this photo - WOW!

Thanks so much for sharing that with us.


----------



## Fairia

PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:



Wait a minute? Was this you at AnimeNext last month?


----------



## mel

me at work today .. 

View attachment 0630091423.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

mel said:


> me at work today ..


very cute!!


Laura2008 said:


> A self pic before a friend's wedding. Kinda fuzzy though.
> sexy sexy


----------



## KFD

PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:


OMG!!! I love those hips!!! Soo Sexy!!!!

:wubu:

KFD


----------



## msbard90

PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:



You're sooooooo beautiful, you make me gay for you! lmao


----------



## thatgirl08

msbard90 said:


> You're sooooooo beautiful, you make me gay for you! lmao



you made me gay girl, you made me gay.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX8_eb2Eg2Y


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> you made me gay girl, you made me gay.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX8_eb2Eg2Y



omfg, you's a crazy lil biatch hahah


----------



## sweet&fat

Courtesy of a certain Brit I know... :happy:


----------



## _overture

okay, so- even though it's boiling outside and you could melt walking about in just a t-shirt, I decided to buy a cardigan. DAMN H&M SALE. 

View attachment Photo 1.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

From the portland chunky dunk pool party last weekend. It was a good time!!


----------



## furious styles

sweet&fat said:


> Courtesy of a certain Brit I know... :happy:



isn't he awesome? your avatar / you guys are totally cute together.


----------



## luscious_lulu

sweet&fat said:


> Courtesy of a certain Brit I know... :happy:



Very pretty and an adorable dress.


----------



## luscious_lulu

_overture said:


> okay, so- even though it's boiling outside and you could melt walking about in just a t-shirt, I decided to buy a cardigan. DAMN H&M SALE.



You look so serious. Cute, but serious.


----------



## luscious_lulu

MsSasha said:


> From the portland chunky dunk pool party last weekend. It was a good time!!



I love the bottom pic. You look like you're have a great time.


----------



## steve-aka

MsSasha said:


> From the portland chunky dunk pool party last weekend. It was a good time!!



Great pix! I especially like the underwater shot. I saw you guys there with that cool camera and wanted to come talk to you about it but I was too shy...

Maybe next time. There's another Chunky Dunk coming up on July 19th.


----------



## Ruffie

Well I did it this morning. Cut off most of my hair. My head feels naked as its been long for quite some time. But what do they say change is good?
Ruth 

View attachment HCSHortback.jpg


View attachment Haircutshort.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Ruffie said:


> Well I did it this morning. Cut off most of my hair. My head feels naked as its been long for quite some time. But what do they say change is good?
> Ruth



Ruth you look adorable!


----------



## debz-aka

Okay, here's a picture of me. I played around with the effects on my computer! First picture I've posted. 

View attachment Photo 24.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

MsSasha said:


> From the portland chunky dunk pool party last weekend. It was a good time!!


looks like so much fun!!



_overture said:


> okay, so- even though it's boiling outside and you could melt walking about in just a t-shirt, I decided to buy a cardigan. DAMN H&M SALE.


 so handsome!!



sweet&fat said:


> Courtesy of a certain Brit I know... :happy:


 hehehe adorable



Ruffie said:


> Well I did it this morning. Cut off most of my hair. My head feels naked as its been long for quite some time. But what do they say change is good?
> Ruth


 you look great with that cut!! wow



debz-aka said:


> Okay, here's a picture of me. I played around with the effects on my computer! First picture I've posted.


 effects are fun! But you look so cute no matter what effects u have on!


----------



## thatgirl08

msbard90 said:


> omfg, you's a crazy lil biatch hahah



That's what they tell me.



sweet&fat said:


> Courtesy of a certain Brit I know... :happy:



ahh cutest dress.



_overture said:


> okay, so- even though it's boiling outside and you could melt walking about in just a t-shirt, I decided to buy a cardigan. DAMN H&M SALE.



I keep doing that too.. like when am I going to wear this 12 dollar sweater? Don't know but I bought a whole bunch of the anyway.


----------



## steve-aka

debz-aka said:


> Okay, here's a picture of me. I played around with the effects on my computer! First picture I've posted.



What a hottie!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ruffie said:


> Well I did it this morning. Cut off most of my hair. My head feels naked as its been long for quite some time. But what do they say change is good?
> Ruth



Very nice




debz-aka said:


> Okay, here's a picture of me. I played around with the effects on my computer! First picture I've posted.



cute


----------



## Just_Jen

couple of me from the holiday 

View attachment Photo0698.jpg


on cleethorpes beach:
View attachment Photo0715.jpg


----------



## Saxphon

sweet&fat said:


> Courtesy of a certain Brit I know... :happy:



Hmmm ......... I think a more appropriate name for you should be 'sweet & fat & and damn cute'. What a beautiful pic.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Just_Jen said:


> couple of me from the holiday
> 
> View attachment 66596
> 
> 
> on cleethorpes beach:
> View attachment 66595



Cutiepie:smitten:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I get bored easily. 

View attachment drink.jpg


View attachment 0701092245.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> I get bored easily.



good thing you are fricki:wubu::smitten:n gorgeous, cause you entertain me when u are bored!!


----------



## Suze

AshleyEileen said:


> I get bored easily.



I ditto that. Look! no hands B)


----------



## BarbBBW

Suze said:


> I ditto that. Look! no hands B)


now thats some* HOt *talent!! LMAO


----------



## Punkin1024

MsSasha said:


> From the portland chunky dunk pool party last weekend. It was a good time!!
> 
> ]



Cute pictures! Looks like ya'll had fun. I especially like the underwater shot! 



Ruffie said:


> Well I did it this morning. Cut off most of my hair. My head feels naked as its been long for quite some time. But what do they say change is good?
> Ruth



I love that haircut! It suits you to a T!


----------



## Suze

BarbBBW said:


> now thats some* HOt *talent!! LMAO



i have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Famouslastwords

Just_Jen said:


> couple of me from the holiday
> 
> View attachment 66596
> 
> 
> on cleethorpes beach:
> View attachment 66595



You're so cute! Plus I love your outfit and hair!


----------



## msbard90

Just_Jen said:


> couple of me from the holiday
> 
> View attachment 66596
> 
> 
> on cleethorpes beach:
> View attachment 66595



you're so freaking cute... I'd just love to have a few minutes alone with you... lol wink wink hahah just kidding


----------



## Just_Jen

msbard90 said:


> you're so freaking cute... I'd just love to have a few minutes alone with you... lol wink wink hahah just kidding



ahaha just kidding :O haha had my hopes up there  *sniffle* thank you very much though  



Famouslastwords said:


> You're so cute! Plus I love your outfit and hair!



Thank you very much! It is now one of my favourite outfits haha 

*Oldtimer76* thank yoooou


----------



## MoonGoddess

_I am continually blown away by the beauty of the people here. I am so proud of all of you. I am going to be quite busy for a while and won't be here much. So here are a few of me taken this weekend past._


----------



## snuffy2000

I was feeling kinda artsy this morning, not exactly a good picture, but you get the idea lol.


----------



## mel

snuffy2000 said:


> I was feeling kinda artsy this morning, not exactly a good picture, but you get the idea lol.



I like it!


----------



## Punkin1024

MoonGoddess said:


> _I am continually blown away by the beauty of the people here. I am so proud of all of you. I am going to be quite busy for a while and won't be here much. So here are a few of me taken this weekend past._



Wow! Congratulations on winning the honor of being Mrs. Maine! Lovely photo by the way.


----------



## FayeDaniels

When you leave me alone...I tend to make my own trouble....
new lingerie I just couldn't help myself

:kiss2: 

View attachment 2009-06-27-82132.jpg


View attachment 2009-06-27-81799.jpg


View attachment 2009-06-27-82097.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

FayeDaniels said:


> When you leave me alone...I tend to make my own trouble....
> new lingerie I just couldn't help myself
> 
> :kiss2:




Dang woman, you have huge bazongas!


----------



## BarbBBW

FayeDaniels said:


> When you leave me alone...I tend to make my own trouble....
> new lingerie I just couldn't help myself
> 
> :kiss2:



love those pics!! WOW what a body!!


----------



## Paul

Very cute Jen....thanks for posting!!!


Just_Jen said:


> couple of me from the holiday
> 
> View attachment 66596
> 
> 
> on cleethorpes beach:
> View attachment 66595


----------



## _overture

here's me and my girlfriend at my brother's 21st party. my brother's severely disabled with, we think, some of the telltale signs of autism and has two things in life with which he is completely obsessed with two things- Kylie Minogue and cars.

so we had a nice ride in a stretched limo whilst listening to Kylie on repeat. bless him


----------



## QueenB

View attachment downsized_0704091903.jpg


giant catfish pillow :3


----------



## debz-aka

Steve and I love this thread, we used our computer camera to come up with this portrait.
Debz-Aka and Steve-Aka 

View attachment Photo 28.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

QueenB said:


> View attachment 66744
> 
> 
> giant catfish pillow :3



That may very well be one of the most awesome pillows I've ever seen. Do you have more pics of it?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, screw pics of you, QueenB, Beej wants to see CATFISH! :smitten:


----------



## kayrae

Can you also give us your catfish's measurements? It looks like she might've gained some weight, eheheheh



Blackjack said:


> That may very well be one of the most awesome pillows I've ever seen. Do you have more pics of it?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I've been going about this all wrong. Maybe men don't want me, they want my catfish. (Is that what they're calling it now?) 

Also, how big are the catfish's boobs?


----------



## furious styles

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, screw pics of you, QueenB, Beej wants to see CATFISH! :smitten:



women want me for my giant novelty catfish pillow



kayrae said:


> Can you also give us your catfish's measurements? It looks like she might've gained some weight, eheheheh



oh natas. it's a good 5'5 from fin to nose at least.


----------



## kayrae

My catfish brings all the boys to the yard...


----------



## Wagimawr

So would you all say you'd _hook _up with that?


----------



## kayrae

I'd hit it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FayeDaniels said:


> When you leave me alone...I tend to make my own trouble....
> new lingerie I just couldn't help myself
> 
> :kiss2:



*HOLEEE HAWTNESS BATMAN!! 
Woman you absolutely MUST post these beauties in the Lingerie? thread!
*


----------



## ashmamma84

sweet&fat said:


> Courtesy of a certain Brit I know... :happy:



GORGEOUS! You and the dress!


----------



## Blackjack

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, screw pics of you, QueenB, Beej wants to see CATFISH! :smitten:



Hey, I'm sure she knows how hot she is, and out of respect for FS I'm not hitting on her. Not as often as I would, that is.

And that is a fucking AWESOME pillow.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Went away for the weekend and just had to catch up.. Everyone is looking fine, like strawberry wine..lol.. I'm a Dork!

Here are some new ones from this weekend..Spent the weekend at my Cousins..
I love this chair I seat in it everytime I go there...





I was just bored...





Like everyone else cats love to sit/lay on my Boobs too..lol..She did this the whole time I was there..Juno and the black blob behind me is Jasper..


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackjack said:


> Hey, I'm sure she knows how hot she is, and out of respect for FS I'm not hitting on her. Not as often as I would, that is.
> 
> And that is a fucking AWESOME pillow.



*LOL at the whole Catfish vs Queen B exchange. 

@ Kayrae: only and I do mean ONLY in this instance would a woman saying "my catfish brings all the boys to a yard" would be a complement! 
*


----------



## goofy girl

Steve and me @ the movie theather photo booth today when we went to see Transformers :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

goofy girl said:


> Steve and me @ the movie theather photo booth today when we went to see Transformers :happy:



Hehehehehehehe aren't you two adorable!


----------



## goofy girl

ashmamma84 said:


> Hehehehehehehe aren't you two adorable!



Thank you!! :bow:


----------



## mel

goofy girl said:


> Steve and me @ the movie theather photo booth today when we went to see Transformers :happy:



Soooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

goofy girl said:


> Steve and me @ the movie theather photo booth today when we went to see Transformers :happy:


So cute! Was the movie good?


----------



## thatgirl08

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Went away for the weekend and just had to catch up.. Everyone is looking fine, like strawberry wine..lol.. I'm a Dork!
> 
> Here are some new ones from this weekend..Spent the weekend at my Cousins..
> I love this chair I seat in it everytime I go there...
> 
> 
> I was just bored...
> 
> 
> Like everyone else cats love to sit/lay on my Boobs too..lol..She did this the whole time I was there..Juno and the black blob behind me is Jasper..



AHHH THAT CAT IS SO CUTEEE! (As are you!)



goofy girl said:


> Steve and me @ the movie theather photo booth today when we went to see Transformers :happy:



Sooo adorable!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thatgirl08 said:


> AHHH THAT CAT IS SO CUTEEE! (As are you!)


Thank You Sweetie!


----------



## Saxphon

FayeDaniels said:


> When you leave me alone...I tend to make my own trouble....
> new lingerie I just couldn't help myself
> 
> :kiss2:



Wow! I am sorry to say that I missed this post the other day. What an incredible looking lady. We need to leave you alone more often ... (wink).

Thanks so much for "making your own trouble".


----------



## msbard90

FayeDaniels said:


> When you leave me alone...I tend to make my own trouble....
> new lingerie I just couldn't help myself
> 
> :kiss2:



umm 2 words: Your Boobs

holy smokes!!!


----------



## msbard90

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Went away for the weekend and just had to catch up.. Everyone is looking fine, like strawberry wine..lol.. I'm a Dork!



omg i love the cats  and you're so cute too!


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

lol hope yall like em! haha


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

FayeDaniels said:


> When you leave me alone...I tend to make my own trouble....
> new lingerie I just couldn't help myself
> 
> :kiss2:



geez.... i think i need to turn on a fan around here....:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> omg i love the cats  and you're so cute too!


Aww Thanks Sweetie! Yeah they are nice until they attack you..lol..I have so many scratches from them..lol..They are still kittens so.. they are playing,but dang do they have sharp claws..lol..The one that is one me got me in the face too.. little stinker that she is..



DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> lol hope yall like em! haha


Love them! Looks like you like to have fun! Love the Seahorse one..lol.. How high is that?


----------



## DJBEATBOX2k3

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Love them! Looks like you like to have fun! Love the Seahorse one..lol.. How high is that?



hehe it was only about like 20 ft or so


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goofy girl said:


> Steve and me @ the movie theather photo booth today when we went to see Transformers :happy:



You and Steve look so great together. How was the movie?



DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> lol hope yall like em! haha



I do like them! Fantastic pictures


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> hehe it was only about like 20 ft or so


This chickie would not have been able to do that! LOL Props to you my friend!:bow:


----------



## PhatChk

Fairia said:


> Wait a minute? Was this you at AnimeNext last month?



Yessss why????? lol


----------



## PhatChk

msbard90 said:


> You're sooooooo beautiful, you make me gay for you! lmao


Thank you I am flattered! :wubu::wubu::smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Fairia

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Went away for the weekend and just had to catch up.. Everyone is looking fine, like strawberry wine..lol.. I'm a Dork!
> 
> Here are some new ones from this weekend..Spent the weekend at my Cousins..
> I love this chair I seat in it everytime I go there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like everyone else cats love to sit/lay on my Boobs too..lol..She did this the whole time I was there..Juno and the black blob behind me is Jasper..



AWW, tis 2 cute black furred kitties! And another edition of Cats N' Racks (or more like Cats On Racks )


----------



## HDANGEL15

MoonGoddess said:


> _I am continually blown away by the beauty of the people here. I am so proud of all of you. I am going to be quite busy for a while and won't be here much. So here are a few of me taken this weekend past._



*that is so cool..how / what do you do besides be awesome to become MRS MAINE/ eat lobster? make killer blueberry pie????
*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*from the 4th of July with some of my RIDING BUDDIES-we rode from baltimore,md to laCrosse,Wi ....had a blast

I am the one in the FRONT* 

View attachment RWR#1.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Fairia said:


> AWW, tis 2 cute black furred kitties! And another edition of Cats N' Racks (or more like Cats On Racks )


LOL Thank you!


HDANGEL15 said:


> *from the 4th of July with some of my RIDING BUDDIES-we rode from baltimore,md to laCrosse,Wi ....had a blast*
> 
> *I am the one in the FRONT*


Great picture!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Took this over the weekend..Went to see my best friend I hadn't seen in a yr and she had a shirtdress thingy and I try it on.. I loved it..What do you guys think?






This is my best friend, Her Son and I..





I had so much fun..Tired tho so tired..lol..


----------



## BarbBBW

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Took this over the weekend..Went to see my best friend I hadn't seen in a yr and she had a shirtdress thingy and I try it on.. I loved it..What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my best friend, Her Son and I..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun..Tired tho so tired..lol..



LOVE it!! So curve hugging!! good stuff


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BarbBBW said:


> LOVE it!! So curve hugging!! good stuff


I know I loved it too! Wouldn't have been able to wear it out tho was so short..LOL..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

What do I think, Erin? I think I need to know where she got that! LOL

Looks great on you


----------



## BrownEyedChica

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Took this over the weekend..Went to see my best friend I hadn't seen in a yr and she had a shirtdress thingy and I try it on.. I loved it..What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my best friend, Her Son and I..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun..Tired tho so tired..lol..



oh wow girl! You're looking Hott!!


----------



## NoraBadora

Here's the most recent I can find of me:


----------



## smithnwesson

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I know I loved it too! Wouldn't have been able to wear it out tho was so short..LOL..


Holy shit! Hey, sweetie, I'd be tickled to take you anywhere on this planet wearing that. :wubu:

Edited for clarification: You would be be wearing it, not me. It wouldn't flatter my figure and wouldn't stay on without a lotta duct tape or staples.

I should have said something like, "I'd be tickled to take you anywhere on this planet if you were wearing that dress."

Maybe drinkin' and postin' really is a bad idea. . .


----------



## ecortez766

NoraBadora said:


> Here's the most recent I can find of me:



You are so sexy.


----------



## NoraBadora

ecortez766 said:


> You are so sexy.



Thank you! :blush:


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I'm usually behind the camera, not in front of it. Here's one from Orlando. 

View attachment 14466190802077939766140774a4d83c0.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

NoraBadora said:


> Here's the most recent I can find of me:


whoaaa sexy!!



Sweet Tooth said:


> I'm usually behind the camera, not in front of it. Here's one from Orlando.


omg not a big fan of blondes,.. but you make it look great!! beautiful


----------



## PhatChk

KnottyOne said:


> Civilian? Please, I'm a rockstar already, just need to get found first haha. And actually I didn't try, my friends did it when I was drunk at a party haha. And following through, new pics. The captions in my tell all biography will be "Bored and Burned"



I think you are very cute ^_^


----------



## BeastofBurden.

for all those that have asked to see me in one of my hats lol


----------



## italianmike21

i have a some pics of me i want to post but it says the file is too big *sigh, anyone know how to fix that... help a newbie out lol


----------



## BarbBBW

italianmike21 said:


> i have a some pics of me i want to post but it says the file is too big *sigh, anyone know how to fix that... help a newbie out lol



right click on them should say edit somewhere
reduce or resize them


----------



## italianmike21

thanks i had to chop a lot of it up but it worked  

View attachment 004.JPG


----------



## nykspree8

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Took this over the weekend..Went to see my best friend I hadn't seen in a yr and she had a shirtdress thingy and I try it on.. I loved it..What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my best friend, Her Son and I..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much fun..Tired tho so tired..lol..




whoaaaa, i def like the "shirtdress" thing, or do I like YOU in the shirdress thing?? Hmmm...


----------



## KFD

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Fusce eget augue eget metus sagittis tincidunt. Sed turpis felis, consectetur eget tempor a, blandit ut nibh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspendisse et tortor nec urna porttitor tempus quis a augue.




*WOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!*:wubu::smitten:


Yes! Long live the big, splashy, red font!!!

*Ya know, while I am at it, I will post these... Don't know if I posted this one, but here it goes...






KFD


----------



## Scorsese86

I love my cousin. She's just an amazing, little lady. We had a wonderful playday Wednesday by the ocean:





...she also took one of me, where I look like I'm in Red Dawn (in my head that's what it looks like)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *from the 4th of July with some of my RIDING BUDDIES-we rode from baltimore,md to laCrosse,Wi ....had a blast
> 
> I am the one in the FRONT*


Looks like it was a blast- wish I had been there!



Sweet Tooth said:


> I'm usually behind the camera, not in front of it. Here's one from Orlando.



What a beautiful smile you have to go with your lovely hair :bow:


BeastofBurden. said:


> for all those that have asked to see me in one of my hats lol





italianmike21 said:


> thanks i had to chop a lot of it up but it worked



These two make me realize what handsome guys we have roaming the boards 



Scorsese86 said:


> I love my cousin. She's just an amazing, little lady. We had a wonderful playday Wednesday by the ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...she also took one of me, where I look like I'm in Red Dawn (in my head that's what it looks like)



This is adorable. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BarbBBW

Scorsese86 said:


> I love my cousin. She's just an amazing, little lady. We had a wonderful playday Wednesday by the ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...she also took one of me, where I look like I'm in Red Dawn (in my head that's what it looks like)



what great pics!! You look so handsome!! Your lirrle cousin looks so happy and snuggled up with you! Children really do fill a heart with love!! Nothing compares to a smile on a child!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What do I think, Erin? I think I need to know where she got that! LOL
> 
> Looks great on you


I love it!!! I so wanted it too.
I told her if I go to a bash I am borrowing it..lol..Thank You! 
I have no clue where she got it. She got it as a gift for Christmas so no telling.



BrownEyedChica said:


> oh wow girl! You're looking Hott!!


Thank You! 


NoraBadora said:


> Here's the most recent I can find of me:


You are so pretty



smithnwesson said:


> Holy shit! Hey, sweetie, I'd be tickled to take you anywhere on this planet wearing that.
> 
> Edited for clarification: You would be be wearing it, not me. It wouldn't flatter my figure and wouldn't stay on without a lotta duct tape or staples.
> 
> I should have said something like, "I'd be tickled to take you anywhere on this planet if you were wearing that dress."
> 
> Maybe drinkin' and postin' really is a bad idea. . .


LOL yeah probably not a good idea to drink and type..lol..but thank you!



Sweet Tooth said:


> I'm usually behind the camera, not in front of it. Here's one from Orlando.


So Beautiful!



BeastofBurden. said:


> for all those that have asked to see me in one of my hats lol


My My Don't you look sexy in your hat!



italianmike21 said:


> thanks i had to chop a lot of it up but it worked


You are so cute!!



nykspree8 said:


> whoaaaa, i def like the "shirtdress" thing, or do I like YOU in the shirdress thing?? Hmmm...


 


KFD said:


> *WOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!*
> Yes! Long live the big, splashy, red font!!!
> *Ya know, while I am at it, I will post these... Don't know if I posted this one, but here it goes...
> KFD


LOL Thank You KFD!



Scorsese86 said:


> I love my cousin. She's just an amazing, little lady. We had a wonderful playday Wednesday by the ocean:
> ...she also took one of me, where I look like I'm in Red Dawn (in my head that's what it looks like)


Aww how sweet! She is adorable! So are you!


----------



## Jigen

PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:



Very nice yukata. You are beautiful.


----------



## goofy girl

ashmamma84 said:


> Hehehehehehehe aren't you two adorable!





mel said:


> Soooooooooooooo cute!





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> So cute! Was the movie good?





thatgirl08 said:


> AHHH THAT CAT IS SO CUTEEE! (As are you!)
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo adorable!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You and Steve look so great together. How was the movie?



THanks guys!! The movie was good, just so freaking LOOOOONG. I do not have the attention span for 2.5 hour movies. But it was an entertaining movie and a fun afternoon!



DJBEATBOX2k3 said:


> lol hope yall like em! haha



I love your pics!!


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

pictures of me..
















i'm 5'5 and weigh about 230lbs.


----------



## Scorsese86

MsAppleCinnamon said:


> pictures of me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm 5'5 and weigh about 230lbs.



Cute.

Amen:smitten:


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

thank you hun =]


----------



## IdahoCynth

Me out grocery shopping.... can you feel the excitment?


----------



## italianmike21

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> These two make me realize what handsome guys we have roaming the boards


thanks for the compliment


----------



## pdesil071189

PhatChk said:


> I spent the weekend at an Anime Convention. This what I look like:



You are one of the prettiest girls I have ever seen :wubu:


----------



## pdesil071189

Two Pics :happy: 

View attachment IMG_1973.jpg


View attachment IMG_1974.jpg


----------



## KFD

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LOL Thank You KFD!



You are welcome... Why hasn't any quasi-intellectuals noticed that I quoted in Lorem Ipsum!?


----------



## BarbBBW

pdesil071189 said:


> Two Pics :happy:



very cute thanks for sharing


----------



## Timberwolf

KFD said:


> You are welcome... Why hasn't any quasi-intellectuals noticed that I quoted in Lorem Ipsum!?


Because they all only have eyes for the pic below...


----------



## goofy girl

pdesil071189 said:


> Two Pics :happy:



Very nice!! Happy belated Birthday!! 



KFD said:


> You are welcome... Why hasn't any quasi-intellectuals noticed that I quoted in Lorem Ipsum!?



Ummm..because we don't know what you're talking about?? Which I guess wouldn't make us quasi-intellectuals....so it doesn't answer your question anyway


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

KFD said:


> You are welcome... *Why hasn't any quasi-intellectuals* noticed that I quoted in Lorem Ipsum!?



Did you just answer your own question? 

Kidding. TW is definitely right. Erin is far too smashing in that dress to notice how you changed things when you quoted her.


----------



## Saxphon

MsAppleCinnamon said:


> pictures of me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm 5'5 and weigh about 230lbs.



What a beautiful looking woman you are. Thanks for sharing these lovely photos with us.

Please, feel free to share more often ........... (wink).


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KFD said:


> You are welcome... Why hasn't any quasi-intellectuals noticed that I quoted in Lorem Ipsum!?


LOL I have no clue..lol..ok I had to google that..lol..I feel silly for having to do that but I have never heard of that.LOL Thank You again Hon..I just went back and looked and yes you did..what does it say?



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Did you just answer your own question?
> 
> Kidding. TW is definitely right. Erin is far too smashing in that dress to notice how you changed things when you quoted her.


LOL Awww:blush::bow: Thank You


----------



## NoraBadora

pdesil071189 said:


> Two Pics :happy:



What a cutie!


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

Saxphon said:


> What a beautiful looking woman you are. Thanks for sharing these lovely photos with us.
> 
> Please, feel free to share more often ........... (wink).



thanks hun i might just do a thread of my pictures soon we will see =].
how's your weekend going?


----------



## ashmamma84

spent the day with two of my best buds from undergrad; sisters from other misters. :wubu: we went to lunch and then headed to the garfield conservatory which brought back great memories of our bio classes...

lunch at edna's soulfood






In the car headed to the conservatory





pretty plants





more pretty plants





pretty girls





great food, great friends, great day!


----------



## pdesil071189

Taken about 5 minutes ago 

View attachment IMG_1978.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

ashmamma84 said:


> spent the day with two of my best buds from undergrad; sisters from other misters. :wubu: we went to lunch and then headed to the garfield conservatory which brought back great memories of our bio classes...
> 
> lunch at edna's soulfood
> 
> 
> In the car headed to the conservatory
> 
> 
> pretty plants
> 
> 
> more pretty plants
> 
> 
> pretty girls
> 
> 
> great food, great friends, great day!


Great pictures..loos like you guys had fun.



pdesil071189 said:


> Taken about 5 minutes ago


Cute


----------



## KFD

*Pulling out nerd card* Lorem Ipsum came about around the same time the Gutenberg press did. Basically, it is gibberish used to frame typeset. Newspaper presses operate the same way Bibles were first mass-produced in the late 1400s. Every letter was set by hand. To test a layout on a press, Lorem Ipsum was used as "filler" text. It doesn't really mean anything...
It was my geeky way of saying "bla, bla, bla", because like everyone here, the words meant nothing compared to that beauty in the dress...

KFD


----------



## KnottyOne

My friend and I at the bar last night... good times


----------



## dreamer72fem

Havent posted a pic of myself on here in FOREVER. This is one I took on my cell not long ago. The quality may not be the best. 

View attachment Photo0197.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

A very welcome return!


----------



## goofy girl

ashmamma84 said:


> spent the day with two of my best buds from undergrad; sisters from other misters. :wubu: we went to lunch and then headed to the garfield conservatory which brought back great memories of our bio classes...
> 
> lunch at edna's soulfood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the car headed to the conservatory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty plants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pretty plants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great food, great friends, great day!



you're so adorable!!! looks like a fun day


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KFD said:


> *Pulling out nerd card* Lorem Ipsum came about around the same time the Gutenberg press did. Basically, it is gibberish used to frame typeset. Newspaper presses operate the same way Bibles were first mass-produced in the late 1400s. Every letter was set by hand. To test a layout on a press, Lorem Ipsum was used as "filler" text. It doesn't really mean anything...
> It was my geeky way of saying "bla, bla, bla", because like everyone here, the words meant nothing compared to that beauty in the dress...
> 
> KFD


Awww thank you for letting me know, but I do wanna know what you said. I do care. If you want you can PM 



KnottyOne said:


> My friend and I at the bar last night... good times


Another good picture of you. Looking great as always! She is a cutie pie!



dreamer72fem said:


> Havent posted a pic of myself on here in FOREVER. This is one I took on my cell not long ago. The quality may not be the best.


Welcome back. So pretty!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lol, Erin. It doesn't say anything. It's gibberish.  It really DOESN'T mean anything. ha


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lol, Erin. It doesn't say anything. It's gibberish.  It really DOESN'T mean anything. ha


:blush::doh::blush::doh: LOL LOL Dude I love it when I can just laugh at myself!


----------



## sweet&fat

From this past weekend...


----------



## BarbBBW

me,.... tonight,... bored 

View attachment DSC01545.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

IdahoCynth said:


> Me out grocery shopping.... can you feel the excitment?



*Yep and so can that guy (Stripped Shirt/Green Pants/Arm Crossed) standing under the "PetCare Sign" checking you out * 



pdesil071189 said:


> Two Pics :happy:



*Nice pictures- hope your birthday was a blast*



ashmamma84 said:


> spent the day with two of my best buds from undergrad; sisters from other misters. :wubu: we went to lunch and then headed to the garfield conservatory which brought back great memories of our bio classes...
> 
> lunch at edna's soulfood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great food, great friends, great day!



*
Great pics- plenty of pretty smiles. What goodies did you enjoy at Edna's Soulfood 
*



KnottyOne said:


> My friend and I at the bar last night... good times



*Looking good Knotty- nice picture*



dreamer72fem said:


> Havent posted a pic of myself on here in FOREVER. This is one I took on my cell not long ago. The quality may not be the best.



*Welcome Back- that is a nice picture from your cell *



sweet&fat said:


> From this past weekend...



*Adorable picture you two *



BarbBBW said:


> me,.... tonight,... bored



*
Barb: you make Bored look very Sexy....
*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *from the 4th of July with some of my RIDING BUDDIES-we rode from baltimore,md to laCrosse,Wi ....had a blast
> 
> I am the one in the FRONT*



Looks like you're having a blast. I've always wanted to ride . . . but I'm quite the wuss about riding. So I've been saving money so I can buy a bike and I'll just have to face the music.


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb: you make Bored look very Sexy....
> *


*

ty baby!! you are the best!!:wubu:*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BarbBBW said:


> me,.... tonight,... bored



Dios MIO!!! Well hello . . .


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Lol, Erin. It doesn't say anything. It's gibberish.  It really DOESN'T mean anything. ha


In fact, it's supposed to NOT mean anything.

Wikipedia: Metasyntactic Variable

-Rusty


----------



## Just_Jen

BarbBBW said:


> me,.... tonight,... bored


 You are so damn pretty   Seriously pretty!


----------



## Just_Jen

KnottyOne said:


> My friend and I at the bar last night... good times



waw! gorgeousness  Lovely piccie


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Not one of my better pics...me and my beautiful son at the museum. :happy: 

View attachment 100_2665.JPG


View attachment 100_2666.JPG


----------



## Skaster

Ladies, do you like a man who can sew on a button?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

sweet&fat said:


> From this past weekend...


Aww how sweet.



BarbBBW said:


> me,.... tonight,... bored


Sexy as always!



CleverBomb said:


> In fact, it's supposed to NOT mean anything.
> 
> Wikipedia: Metasyntactic Variable
> 
> -Rusty


Yes.. I was having a blonde Moment.. I get that now..LOL..



ChubbyBubbles said:


> Not one of my better pics...me and my beautiful son at the museum. :happy:


Aww How sweet such great pictures..



Skaster said:


> Ladies, do you like a man who can sew on a button?


Yes this women does! 


Here is a new one of me..


----------



## PhatChk

Jigen said:


> Very nice yukata. You are beautiful.





pdesil071189 said:


> You are one of the prettiest girls I have ever seen :wubu:



Thank you very much 2 both of you ^_^


----------



## BarbBBW

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Sexy as always!


 thank you hunny!! Love your sexy pic too!

love all the recent pics!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BarbBBW said:


> thank you hunny!! Love your sexy pic too!
> 
> love all the recent pics!!


Thank You! I love all of your too!


----------



## _overture

just got a hair cut! not liking it too much but hey, hair grows! for a while anyway, I guess  

View attachment Photo 35.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica

I was chillaxing this weekend, lol. 

I know I need to smile more...


Sorry for the picture being sooo big..


----------



## Captain Save

BrownEyedChica said:


> I was chillaxing this weekend, lol.
> 
> I know I need to smile more...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture being sooo big..



Yours is the picture of a woman who knows she is naturally pretty, and has a lot of admirers. The shades and absence of a smile conveys the confident air of a celebrity. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Captain Save said:


> Yours is the picture of a woman who knows she is naturally pretty, and has a lot of admirers. The shades and absence of a smile conveys the confident air of a celebrity. Thanks for posting it.



Awww.. That was so kind of you to say that... 

Thank you!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

_overture said:


> just got a hair cut! not liking it too much but hey, hair grows! for a while anyway, I guess


Looks Good on you! Yes that it does.



BrownEyedChica said:


> I was chillaxing this weekend, lol.
> 
> I know I need to smile more...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture being sooo big..


You look beautiful hon!


----------



## BarbBBW

_overture said:


> just got a hair cut! not liking it too much but hey, hair grows! for a while anyway, I guess


 excatly, hair does grown back and fast!! Looking good!! always looking good!!



BrownEyedChica said:


> I was chillaxing this weekend, lol.
> 
> I know I need to smile more...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture being sooo big..


you look super fab sexy mami!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look beautiful hon!





BarbBBW said:


> you look super fab sexy mami!



Thanks you guys! Ya'll are pretty gorgeous ya'll selfs!!


----------



## AnotherJessica

Skaster said:


> Ladies, do you like a man who can sew on a button?




Looking handsome as always, even with a button in your mouth!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cross posting the latest piece of the Raivenne:


----------



## Crystal

I gotta get me one of those Adipositivity shirts.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Cross posting the latest piece of the Raivenne:


One sexy mama!


----------



## Scorsese86

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Here is a new one of me..



Are you getting prettier? Or is it just me?


----------



## pdesil071189

Mighta been Drunk lol


----------



## PunkPeach

A couple new ones post putting the purple in.. 

View attachment mariah 0742.jpg


View attachment Picture 152223.jpg


----------



## pdesil071189

PunkPeach said:


> A couple new ones post putting the purple in..



Very Cute :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> Cross posting the latest piece of the Raivenne:


 You are LOVELY!!



pdesil071189 said:


> Mighta been Drunk lol,.


hmmmmmmm maybe?!!?!? LOL u look adorable


PunkPeach said:


> A couple new ones post putting the purple in..


wow thats alot of color,..looks good on you


----------



## pdesil071189

lol I should Take my nametag off before I take pics lol. Thats my Chickfila uniform btw lol


----------



## Oldtimer76

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Here is a new one of me..



You look stunning in this pic:wubu:


----------



## Ruffie

First Picture End of a long soggy day today-poured rain all day just snapped a picture after taking all the kids home with teh work camera.

Second picture At the golf course yesterday taking the kids for golf lessons-It was Windy! 

View attachment Aww.jpeg


View attachment Sunglasses.jpeg


----------



## BarbBBW

Ruffie said:


> First Picture End of a long soggy day today-poured rain all day just snapped a picture after taking all the kids home with teh work camera.
> 
> Second picture At the golf course yesterday taking the kids for golf lessons-It was Windy!



very cute!!


----------



## steely

Everything is still lush and green!


----------



## BarbBBW

steely said:


> Everything is still lush and green!



aww Steely!! you look so pretty!! Love to see recent pics of you, they make me smile!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Scorsese86 said:


> Are you getting prettier? Or is it just me?


Aww thank you.. I think it's just you.



pdesil071189 said:


> Mighta been Drunk lol


LOL Cute..



PunkPeach said:


> A couple new ones post putting the purple in..


Love the hair.  Purple is my fav color!



Oldtimer76 said:


> You look stunning in this pic:wubu:


Thank You!



Ruffie said:


> First Picture End of a long soggy day today-poured rain all day just snapped a picture after taking all the kids home with teh work camera.
> 
> Second picture At the golf course yesterday taking the kids for golf lessons-It was Windy!


You look fantastic!



steely said:


> Everything is still lush and green!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ruffie said:


> First Picture End of a long soggy day today-poured rain all day just snapped a picture after taking all the kids home with teh work camera.
> 
> Second picture At the golf course yesterday taking the kids for golf lessons-It was Windy!



I love your new haircut!


----------



## steve-aka

OneWickedAngel said:


> Cross posting the latest piece of the Raivenne:



Way to rock that cool-ass tank top!


----------



## steve-aka

PunkPeach said:


> A couple new ones post putting the purple in..



So cute and colorful!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*This past weekend rocking Marvins Mountaintop at the ALL GOOD FESTIVAL 2009 in WV with my camping buddies.....we had some fun!!!!! * 

View attachment BIgNazo+3.jpg


View attachment Mike_Wendy_Ramsay_allGOod2009.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CrystalUT11 said:


> I gotta get me one of those Adipositivity shirts.





steve-aka said:


> Way to rock that cool-ass tank top!





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> One sexy mama!





BarbBBW said:


> You are LOVELY!!
> ...snip...


*:happy: Aww, thanks guys!!:happy:*



Ruffie said:


> First Picture End of a long soggy day today-poured rain all day just snapped a picture after taking all the kids home with teh work camera.
> 
> Second picture At the golf course yesterday taking the kids for golf lessons-It was Windy!


*Love the hair cut Ruffie! You look so cute and pixie-ish! *



steely said:


> Everything is still lush and green!


*You so pretty!*


PunkPeach said:


> A couple new ones post putting the purple in..


*Love the colors! Too cute!*


----------



## Scorsese86

steely said:


> Everything is still lush and green!



Amy looks great all the time


----------



## PunkPeach

pdesil071189 said:


> Very Cute :wubu:



Thank you 



BarbBBW said:


> wow thats alot of color,..looks good on you


It's summer...and I was feeling the rainbow, thank you



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> love the hair.  Purple is my fav color!


Thank you...I am liking the purple more than I first thought, originally was going to do a fishbowl blue



steve-aka said:


> So cute and colorful!


thank you very much



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Love the colors! Too cute!*


Thank you:wubu:


----------



## Tanuki

Taken Today, just cos~ excuse the scruffiness, I thought I'd put one up with current hair and piercings


----------



## Scorsese86

T-Bear said:


> Taken Today, just cos~ excuse the scruffiness, I thought I'd put one up with current hair and piercings



Do you enjoy that nose ring?


----------



## Tanuki

Scorsese86 said:


> Do you enjoy that nose ring?



Yup, I love it, why do you ask?


----------



## KFD

Okay, so this was taken this morning. If you are on my myspace, this is the new profile picture...

That is my honest opinion about going to Gulfport. I gave up a billet in Southern California, where my life is, where my soul wants to be, and WHERE MY KID IS!!! Arrgh. :doh: This is Navy life, something I chose... 

View attachment cami.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *This past weekend rocking Marvins Mountaintop at the ALL GOOD FESTIVAL 2009 in WV with my camping buddies.....we had some fun!!!!! *


Looks like you guys had fun!



PunkPeach said:


> Thank you...I am liking the purple more than I first thought, originally was going to do a fishbowl blue


Really..I think that would have looked good too!



T-Bear said:


> Taken Today, just cos~ excuse the scruffiness, I thought I'd put one up with current hair and piercings


You look so cute! I love the scruffiness!



KFD said:


> Okay, so this was taken this morning. If you are on my myspace, this is the new profile picture...
> 
> That is my honest opinion about going to Gulfport. I gave up a billet in Southern California, where my life is, where my soul wants to be, and WHERE MY KID IS!!! Arrgh. :doh: This is Navy life, something I chose...


Looking all sexy in your uniform! Sorry Hon! Hugs!


----------



## Beckoo

KFD said:


> Okay, so this was taken this morning. If you are on my myspace, this is the new profile picture...
> 
> That is my honest opinion about going to Gulfport. I gave up a billet in Southern California, where my life is, where my soul wants to be, and WHERE MY KID IS!!! Arrgh. :doh: This is Navy life, something I chose...



Gulfport isn't too bad. If you are single it will be good for you down here because we are the fattest state  I do totally understand missing your child.


----------



## BarbBBW

KFD said:


> Okay, so this was taken this morning. If you are on my myspace, this is the new profile picture...
> 
> That is my honest opinion about going to Gulfport. I gave up a billet in Southern California, where my life is, where my soul wants to be, and WHERE MY KID IS!!! Arrgh. :doh: This is Navy life, something I chose...



you loook hot,.. even with the uncouth finger thingy going on LOL


----------



## BarbBBW

T-Bear said:


> Taken Today, just cos~ excuse the scruffiness, I thought I'd put one up with current hair and piercings



cute as always


----------



## Tania

From this past weekend. Our costumers' guild had a "Bustles at the Beach" picnic, held at Pescadero State Beach near Half Moon Bay. Afterwards, I went to visit my brother at Roaring Camp, where he was down for the weekend machining parts for one of the engines. 

View attachment 6248_1177720919162_1112302973_563573_5512981_n.jpg


View attachment 6248_1177720519152_1112302973_563565_5770427_n.jpg


View attachment 5615_1160621665976_1540849435_30412114_69984_n.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

KFD said:


> Okay, so this was taken this morning. If you are on my myspace, this is the new profile picture...
> 
> That is my honest opinion about going to Gulfport. I gave up a billet in Southern California, where my life is, where my soul wants to be, and WHERE MY KID IS!!! Arrgh. :doh: This is Navy life, something I chose...








*KFD : "Do I see a Middle Finger in my beloved F- Dims Board?" *

------------

*All kidding aside.. I salute your dedication to the Navy Life. Sorry to hear about you current scenario-think positive and count down the days till you get to see your family again. *


----------



## Scorsese86

T-Bear said:


> Yup, I love it, why do you ask?



No reason, it looks cool


----------



## steely

Tania said:


> From this past weekend. Our costumers' guild had a "Bustles at the Beach" picnic, held at Pescadero State Beach near Half Moon Bay. Afterwards, I went to visit my brother at Roaring Camp, where he was down for the weekend machining parts for one of the engines.



That last picture is gorgeous, it looks like you stepped right out of the
1900's. Completely authentic, wow!


----------



## KFD

tonynyc said:


> *KFD : "Do I see a Middle Finger in my beloved F- Dims Board?" *
> 
> ------------
> 
> *All kidding aside.. I salute your dedication to the Navy Life. Sorry to hear about you current scenario-think positive and count down the days till you get to see your family again. *




*
ITS GUNNY!!!*

This is my rifle, this is my gun!
Thanks for the kind words, TonyNYC. 


Thanks for all the kind words, ladies! :wubu:
KFD


----------



## KFD

Retarded Wi-Fi... Let's try this again...


----------



## KFD

Okay, while I am at it, here is another picture... I had to do a dress whites inspection today...Pfffftttt...

I even did the old school sailor tilted cover... Yeah, try messin' with me!







Yes, that thing is pink. Pink Razrs are the cheapest on Craigslist when you destroy them on a regular basis, and if you are a nerd like me, you put the motherboard and processor in the new phone as opposed the reprogramming and reentering all the numbers in the new phone...
KFD


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KFD said:


> Okay, while I am at it, here is another picture... I had to do a dress whites inspection today...Pfffftttt...
> 
> I even did the old school sailor tilted cover... Yeah, try messin' with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that thing is pink. Pink Razrs are the cheapest on Craigslist when you destroy them on a regular basis, and if you are a nerd like me, you put the motherboard and processor in the new phone as opposed the reprogramming and reentering all the numbers in the new phone...
> KFD


Sexy very sexy!:wubu: Even with the pink phone..lol..


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> Taken Today, just cos~ excuse the scruffiness, I thought I'd put one up with current hair and piercings


*Dammit there I go smiling again -- eve scruffy too cute as always!*



KFD said:


> Okay, so this was taken this morning. If you are on my myspace, this is the new profile picture...
> 
> That is my honest opinion about going to Gulfport. I gave up a billet in Southern California, where my life is, where my soul wants to be, and WHERE MY KID IS!!! Arrgh. :doh: This is Navy life, something I chose...


*Ah the classic bird flip! So simple a gesture yet so intricately expressive.*



Tania said:


> From this past weekend. Our costumers' guild had a "Bustles at the Beach" picnic, held at Pescadero State Beach near Half Moon Bay. Afterwards, I went to visit my brother at Roaring Camp, where he was down for the weekend machining parts for one of the engines.


*You have the most lovely period wear, Tania, and look so dang awesome in it!*



tonynyc said:


> *KFD : "Do I see a Middle Finger in my beloved F- Dims Board?" *


*HAHAHAHA!*


----------



## sweet&fat

Tania said:


> From this past weekend. Our costumers' guild had a "Bustles at the Beach" picnic, held at Pescadero State Beach near Half Moon Bay. Afterwards, I went to visit my brother at Roaring Camp, where he was down for the weekend machining parts for one of the engines.



Gorgeous! Where is Monet when you need him?


----------



## Tania

Thanks you guys. :* 

Leah, I posted summore photos of the event to FB, for when you're home and have a few minutes to look. Everyone looked fabulous - people kept mentioning Cassatt and Renoir....

Oh, did I ever tell you about the ball my friend Danine and I organized ten years ago, based on the guignette depicted in Le Bal a Bougival? I wore a version of the same ivy dress because it was Suzanne Valadon-ish. Haha!

Whoa, look at me turning into Miss Bates. *shuts up*


----------



## succubus_dxb

both taken tonight.. I know, I know, such a cam/photoshop whore. 

View attachment 17orange-small.jpg


View attachment roman1-small.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen

succubus_dxb said:


> both taken tonight.. I know, I know, such a cam/photoshop whore.



god dayum girl youre so pretty <3


----------



## Carrie

Tania said:


> From this past weekend. Our costumers' guild had a "Bustles at the Beach" picnic, held at Pescadero State Beach near Half Moon Bay. Afterwards, I went to visit my brother at Roaring Camp, where he was down for the weekend machining parts for one of the engines.


These pics made me squeal in delight! You look absolutely lovely, Tania! Totally Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## tonynyc

Tania said:


> From this past weekend. Our costumers' guild had a "Bustles at the Beach" picnic, held at Pescadero State Beach near Half Moon Bay. Afterwards, I went to visit my brother at Roaring Camp, where he was down for the weekend machining parts for one of the engines.



*Nice retro picture . Is that dress comfy? I could not imagine how tough it can be during a heat wave *




KFD said:


> Okay, while I am at it, here is another picture... I had to do a dress whites inspection today...Pfffftttt...
> 
> I even did the old school sailor tilted cover... Yeah, try messin' with me!








*
KFD: Going "Old School Sailor" - I'm sure that Marlene Dietrich would have given both her approval & a salute. Good Job, How did inspection go? 
*



succubus_dxb said:


> both taken tonight.. I know, I know, such a cam/photoshop whore.



*Not at all - nice photo and what a gorgeous smile *


----------



## tonynyc

*Post Workout Picture and one of my "rare" no-smiling photo*


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *Post Workout Picture and one of my "rare" no-smiling photo*



WELL A NO SMILE PIC IF GOOD ONCE IN AWHILE. sexy AS fuck Tony!! damnn :wubu::kiss2:
excuse my language please lol
Please tell Debra I am very jealous!!


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> WELL A NO SMILE PIC IF GOOD ONCE IN AWHILE. sexy AS fuck Tony!! damnn :wubu::kiss2:
> excuse my language please lol
> Please tell Debra I am very jealous!!



*
Thanks- sweetie 
* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu::


----------



## succubus_dxb

Just_Jen - thank you so much, means a lot from such a lovely lass as yourself 


Tony- kind as ever, thank you! 

:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW

succubus_dxb said:


> both taken tonight.. I know, I know, such a cam/photoshop whore.


the camera loves you babe you are drop dead gorgeous!!


KFD said:


> Okay, while I am at it, here is another picture... I had to do a dress whites inspection today...Pfffftttt...
> 
> I even did the old school sailor tilted cover... Yeah, try messin' with me
> 
> KFD



handsome!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> both taken tonight.. I know, I know, such a cam/photoshop whore.


You look gorgeous in these pictures!



tonynyc said:


> *Post Workout Picture and one of my "rare" no-smiling photo*


You look sexy in this picture Tony!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Barb and EDA - When i'm sat here in my pyjamas looking like a giant marshmallow, your compliments are graciously/gratefully received! Thank you girls


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look gorgeous in these pictures!
> 
> 
> You look sexy in this picture Tony!



*EDA: thank you - you are so kind to my 'mean look' photo...*


----------



## Isa

Friday night at my cousins wedding reception. I love him to death but they married outside in the Houston heat.  It was harsh but one look at him and his lovely bride made it worth any suffering.


----------



## BarbBBW

Isa said:


> Friday night at my cousins wedding reception. I love him to death but they married outside in the Houston heat.  It was harsh but one look at him and his lovely bride made it worth any suffering.



awww well, you look fabulous for sitting thru all that heat!! I would never been able to guess it was hot there!


----------



## Isa

BarbBBW said:


> awww well, you look fabulous for sitting thru all that heat!! I would never been able to guess it was hot there!



Thanks Barb. Due to a delay we were outside for about an hour before the ceremony started. Afterward I felt wiped out, nice to know that I didn't totally look it.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Isa said:


> Friday night at my cousins wedding reception. I love him to death but they married outside in the Houston heat.  It was harsh but one look at him and his lovely bride made it worth any suffering.



You are so very prettiful!  

I wish you could have made it to the pool party.


----------



## Loveface

wow I know I am late reading these posts but those flowers were absolutely spectacular- as was all that posted everyone looked great !!- I dont have a digital camera but will see what I can do to come up with a recent photo- my avatar photo is about 2 months old that much I do know


----------



## debz-aka

Here's a little photo of me and the hubby! 

View attachment Photo 28.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

debz-aka said:


> Here's a little photo of me and the hubby!



very nice!!


----------



## lalatx

Have not posted in forever...here is a pic from a few weeks ago. 

View attachment IMG_2575.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

lalatx said:


> Have not posted in forever...here is a pic from a few weeks ago.



very pretty pic ! Love that little silver clutch


----------



## lalatx

1 more.... Went to South Padre over Memorial day weekend with some friends... here is a pic from the last night. By this point we had not slept much and had been drunk consistently for 4 day... Drank way to much and had a lot of fun  

View attachment DSCI0029.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

LOVE your floral dress, lalatx....beautiful photos of you


----------



## BBWTexan

Isa said:


> Friday night at my cousins wedding reception. I love him to death but they married outside in the Houston heat.  It was harsh but one look at him and his lovely bride made it worth any suffering.



Any chance this was down on Clear Lake near Waterford Harbour? I don't know for sure, but the windows look like the ones in a restaurant down there. They've changed the name a few times and I have no idea what they're calling it these days. Just a shot in the dark!

Either way you look great... Houston heat or not!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Last night at the HoustonTxBBW Pool Party. 

P.s. Ignore the smeared black make up around my eyes, lol.


----------



## PunkPeach

A little too much fun in the sun 

View attachment newones 198.jpg


View attachment newones 294.jpg


----------



## BBWTexan

BrownEyedChica said:


> Last night at the HoustonTxBBW Pool Party.
> 
> P.s. Ignore the smeared black make up around my eyes, lol.



Wow... there exists such a thing? I'm totally clueless when it comes to Houston events. I need to pay more attention!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

BBWTexan said:


> Wow... there exists such a thing? I'm totally clueless when it comes to Houston events. I need to pay more attention!



Yes... 
I believe their next big event will be their Halloween costume party. 
Check out their website: www.houstontxbbw.org 

They also have a yahoo group.


----------



## Isa

BrownEyedChica said:


> You are so very prettiful!
> 
> I wish you could have made it to the pool party.





BrownEyedChica said:


> Last night at the HoustonTxBBW Pool Party.
> 
> P.s. Ignore the smeared black make up around my eyes, lol.



Thanks E. Nice pic! Wish I could have made it as well. Did you have a good time? 



BBWTexan said:


> Any chance this was down on Clear Lake near Waterford Harbour? I don't know for sure, but the windows look like the ones in a restaurant down there. They've changed the name a few times and I have no idea what they're calling it these days. Just a shot in the dark!
> 
> Either way you look great... Houston heat or not!



Thanks Jen. Your location guess was good but we were not that far out of the city. The wedding & reception took place at the Houston Garden Center in Hermann Park. I've been in this city my whole life and had never walked in the rose gardens or viewed the reception hall. I want to go back and see the Japanese Garden, which I hear is beautiful.


----------



## Isa

debz-aka said:


> Here's a little photo of me and the hubby!



Very cute couple!



lalatx said:


> Have not posted in forever...here is a pic from a few weeks ago.



I really like your dress and hair. Also that Padre photo brought back memories!


----------



## BarbBBW

BrownEyedChica said:


> Last night at the HoustonTxBBW Pool Party.
> 
> P.s. Ignore the smeared black make up around my eyes, lol.


you dont look happy, beautiful but not happy LOL, And we can ignore the black make up, beauty has a price and for some reason waterproof mascara always lies!! haha



PunkPeach said:


> A little too much fun in the sun



ouch!! aloe and cold showers!! on the double!
Good thing you still look HOT as hell though


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> Barb and EDA - When i'm sat here in my pyjamas looking like a giant marshmallow, your compliments are graciously/gratefully received! Thank you girls


Aww so happy I could do that for ya babe!



tonynyc said:


> *EDA: thank you - you are so kind to my 'mean look' photo...*


You are so very welcome hon!



Isa said:


> Friday night at my cousins wedding reception. I love him to death but they married outside in the Houston heat.  It was harsh but one look at him and his lovely bride made it worth any suffering.


You look fantastic..



debz-aka said:


> Here's a little photo of me and the hubby!


Aww so sweet!



lalatx said:


> Have not posted in forever...here is a pic from a few weeks ago.


You look great!



lalatx said:


> 1 more.... Went to South Padre over Memorial day weekend with some friends... here is a pic from the last night. By this point we had not slept much and had been drunk consistently for 4 day... Drank way to much and had a lot of fun


Looks like lots of fun!



BrownEyedChica said:


> Last night at the HoustonTxBBW Pool Party.
> 
> P.s. Ignore the smeared black make up around my eyes, lol.


Love the suit! Looking great even with the running mascara..lol..



PunkPeach said:


> A little too much fun in the sun


Looks like it.


----------



## luscious_lulu

In my costume for the Friday party in Vegas





Me at one of the club nights


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

You look fantastic LuLu!


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to the water park on Saturday and here are a couple of shots with me in them.. I was behind the camera most of the time  The last one has Alex tuckered out in the lazy river  

View attachment fam.jpg


View attachment mom.jpg


View attachment seepy.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

luscious_lulu said:


> In my costume for the Friday party in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at one of the club nights



wow!!! what great outfits!!! You look awesome in BOTH!! dayummmm


----------



## Famouslastwords

luscious_lulu said:


> In my costume for the Friday party in Vegas



I wish I was creative enough to put together a costume like that every year, but instead I am a vampire every year. EVERY YEAR. HEY! I bought those teeth that mould to your teeth and I'm gonna get my $30 worth dagnabbit.


----------



## KHayes666

Me and my friend at a park.....rockin the Initech shirt lol


----------



## Noir

boredom=pictures and so sorry they are huge.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Noir said:


> boredom=pictures and so sorry they are huge.



Too bad you don't live in So. Cal. Sigh. Oh wait, I have to remember I have a boyfriend now. *deletes post*


----------



## Noir

Famouslastwords said:


> Too bad you don't live in So. Cal. Sigh. Oh wait, I have to remember I have a boyfriend now. *deletes post*


haha I was born in So Cal actually


----------



## BrownEyedChica

BarbBBW said:


> you dont look happy, beautiful but not happy LOL, And we can ignore the black make up, beauty has a price and for some reason waterproof mascara always lies!! haha



Thanks! I assure you - I was happy, lol. For the record, I was wearing waterproof eyeliner and mascara, just so that I could avoid the whole mess, lol. It failed me!!! LOL. 



Isa said:


> Thanks E. Nice pic! Wish I could have made it as well. Did you have a good time?



Thank you!  I did have fun. I was very glad I decided to go. Maybe you could make the next one.  



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Love the suit! Looking great even with the running mascara..lol..



You're so sweet..  Thank you!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

*clears throat* Since Barb said I didn't look happy... I am going to post another picture, lol. 

Here I am with RayanamiNGE.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm so glad my guy likes me sans makeup..LOL The second pic is of my profile..I'm feeding a giraffe..Woo to the hoo


----------



## Famouslastwords

BrownEyedChica said:


> *clears throat* Since Barb said I didn't look happy... I am going to post another picture, lol.
> 
> Here I am with Rayana*miNGE.*



Hehe, you said minge.


----------



## BarbBBW

BrownEyedChica said:


> *clears throat* Since Barb said I didn't look happy... I am going to post another picture, lol.
> 
> Here I am with RayanamiNGE.



there ya go!! Now you look happy my friend! Very appealing pic BTW, a hot tob YUM!! hehehe
I know that damn waterproof stuff never ever works they all lie !! I have tried many diff brands and have YET to find one that actually works!


----------



## Surlysomething

Noir said:


> boredom=pictures and so sorry they are huge.



I'm a sucker for bedroom eyes. :blush:


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Since I took out my camera this weekend, I've been going picture crazy, lol. 

This is me last night lounging around.


----------



## Famouslastwords

BrownEyedChica said:


> Since I took out my camera this weekend, I've been going picture crazy, lol.
> 
> This is me last night lounging around.




Too cute BEC!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

HottiMegan said:


> We went to the water park on Saturday and here are a couple of shots with me in them.. I was behind the camera most of the time  The last one has Alex tuckered out in the lazy river


Aww what a beautiful Family picture! Your little guys are so cute!



KHayes666 said:


> Me and my friend at a park.....rockin the Initech shirt lol


Lookin good my friend.



Noir said:


> boredom=pictures and so sorry they are huge.


No problem there. You look great. Love the last picture.



BrownEyedChica said:


> *clears throat* Since Barb said I didn't look happy... I am going to post another picture, lol.
> 
> Here I am with RayanamiNGE.


You do look happy! LOL Love the pic.



MisticalMisty said:


> I'm so glad my guy likes me sans makeup..LOL The second pic is of my profile..I'm feeding a giraffe..Woo to the hoo


Aww You guys look great together!



BrownEyedChica said:


> Since I took out my camera this weekend, I've been going picture crazy, lol. This is me last night lounging around.


You can go picture crazy anytime hon!


----------



## BarbBBW

KHayes666 said:


> Me and my friend at a park.....rockin the Initech shirt lol
> 
> ]


adorable!



Noir said:


> boredom=pictures and so sorry they are huge.


i have never heard a man apologize for anything of his being "HUGE" hahah you look like a complete heartbreaker!



MisticalMisty said:


> I'm so glad my guy likes me sans makeup..LOL The second pic is of my profile..I'm feeding a giraffe..Woo to the hoo


awww you guys looks so sweet!



BrownEyedChica said:


> Since I took out my camera this weekend, I've been going picture crazy, lol.
> 
> This is me last night lounging around.


 you look great!! wow!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Noir said:


>



*Ravished

Across a crowded, room his eyes catch mine
Eyes half-hooded by mood lighting, half-hooded by wine
Hes careful not to glance, but for a moment pass
And I equally engrossed, by the drink in my glass

Our paths cross but briefly, among the dancers on the floor
We smile, have a polite greeting, step away and nothing more
It's a moment over faster than a thunders boom
Before were back to hooded glances across the crowded room

But this time he doesnt waver, he lets his eyes penetrate
I grasp the wall for some support, under the glare of its weight
Mesmerized by his power, I realize I am no match
Before I feel him deep inside me just as my breaths catch

I pretend to nod to music heard above the partys din
But its really to the throbbing of his pulse felt within
Eyes closed my body tingles at the unexpected bliss
I feel the warmth of his breath release with mine in a hiss

Guided by steady flickers of strong and tender fingers
That flitter across points enflamed with a teasing linger
My eyes fly open in a flash, just all time slows
Across the room I see him nod and wonder if he knows

Has there only been a passing of a few heartbeats
That took me from the curious to the nearly complete
He stands with his smile knowing, while I stifle down a moan
And leaves me there in throbbing passion, ravished by his eyes alone*

*(It's an old poem, but I'll be damned if that last line was not the first thing I thought of looking at this picture of you Noir. The perfect name for someone with such night inspiring eyes.) *


----------



## HottiMegan

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Aww what a beautiful Family picture! Your little guys are so cute!



Thanks  I am a proud mama.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> We went to the water park on Saturday and here are a couple of shots with me in them.. I was behind the camera most of the time  The last one has Alex tuckered out in the lazy river




Great pics, Megan!


----------



## Tania

Thanks, Carrie. :* And yes, Tony, it's linen so it's pretty comfy. I'm corsetted underneath and wearing a combination, but they're rather light.

This is from Saturday...my friend Cindy and I went to Serrano Adobe in Lake Forest and our regular tea room in San Juan Cap. 

View attachment DSC00851.jpg


View attachment DSC00835a.jpg


View attachment DSC00836-copy.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look fantastic LuLu!





BarbBBW said:


> wow!!! what great outfits!!! You look awesome in BOTH!! dayummmm





Famouslastwords said:


> I wish I was creative enough to put together a costume like that every year, but instead I am a vampire every year. EVERY YEAR. HEY! I bought those teeth that mould to your teeth and I'm gonna get my $30 worth dagnabbit.



Thanks Ladies! A friend made my costume for me. He is so talented!


----------



## luscious_lulu

BrownEyedChica said:


> Since I took out my camera this weekend, I've been going picture crazy, lol.
> 
> This is me last night lounging around.



You are absolutely adorable!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Noir said:


> boredom=pictures and so sorry they are huge.



yummy........


----------



## Ruffie

Watching as co worker got a kid free at sport camp after he wedged his leg between two dock boards when we were waterskiing. Had to back off as we had to rip up the boards on the dock to get him loose. Just a scraped and bruised leg. 

View attachment lake.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Ruffie said:


> Watching as co worker got a kid free at sport camp after he wedged his leg between two dock boards when we were waterskiing. Had to back off as we had to rip up the boards on the dock to get him loose. Just a scraped and bruised leg.


Owwie! That would suck! Poor guy..Have fun other then that?


----------



## BarbBBW

luscious_lulu said:


> Thanks Ladies! A friend made my costume for me. He is so talented!



wow he really is!! what a great friend to have!! its really stunning


----------



## Ruffie

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Owwie! That would suck! Poor guy..Have fun other then that?



Not really as the boss let in younger kids(supposed to be 11-18 year olds and we have 8-13 age range) I spent the entire time on the dock managing the kids and making sure everyone was supervised while the other staff out in the boat taking turns making sure the kids on the water were fine. ANd a couple of the staff wakeboarded too. Next camp gonna go for the boat ride and someone else can micro manage.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Ruffie said:


> Not really as the boss let in younger kids(supposed to be 11-18 year olds and we have 8-13 age range) I spent the entire time on the dock managing the kids and making sure everyone was supervised while the other staff out in the boat taking turns making sure the kids on the water were fine. ANd a couple of the staff wakeboarded too. Next camp gonna go for the boat ride and someone else can micro manage.


That really sucks! Sorry, I think you should do that!


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> Thanks, Carrie. :* And yes, Tony, it's linen so it's pretty comfy. I'm corsetted underneath and wearing a combination, but they're rather light.
> 
> This is from Saturday...my friend Cindy and I went to Serrano Adobe in Lake Forest and our regular tea room in San Juan Cap.



These pics are beautiful! I especially love the first one. You look like a beautiful Spanish maiden.


----------



## Suze

hai
these glasses makes my eyes look huge


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Cute Suze


----------



## Scorsese86

Suze said:


> hai
> these glasses makes my eyes look huge



Suze looks great no matter eyes size
Søte damen


----------



## AshleyEileen

I was told I needed to smile more often.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> I was told I needed to smile more often.


 You are SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

AshleyEileen said:


> I was told I needed to smile more often.



That's a great picture of you!


----------



## Scorsese86

AshleyEileen said:


> I was told I needed to smile more often.



Heavenly creature:wubu:


----------



## AshleyEileen

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You are SO ADORABLE!!!





luscious_lulu said:


> That's a great picture of you!





Scorsese86 said:


> Heavenly creature:wubu:



You guys are the sweetest! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

AshleyEileen said:


> I was told I needed to smile more often.



you look like a super model there!! wow. I have to say i love your pics always,... but without the nose ring sooo much better!!


----------



## Gingembre

Suze - epic win with those glasses! You rawk.

AshleyEileen - you are such a beauty! Wish I was half as photogenic as you 

This was me last weekend at my Aunty's ruby wedding party - you can see why my sister has nicknamed me "Laura White Legs". Oh lolz.


----------



## Risible

Tania said:


> Thanks, Carrie. :* And yes, Tony, it's linen so it's pretty comfy. I'm corsetted underneath and wearing a combination, but they're rather light.
> 
> This is from Saturday...my friend Cindy and I went to Serrano Adobe in Lake Forest and our regular tea room in San Juan Cap.



Oh, hey, I've been to that tea room! I recognized that arbor you're standing under.

Lovely pics.


----------



## Suze

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Cute Suze





Scorsese86 said:


> Suze looks great no matter eyes size
> Søte damen





Gingembre said:


> Suze - epic win with those glasses! You rawk.
> 
> AshleyEileen - you are such a beauty! Wish I was half as photogenic as you
> 
> This was me last weekend at my Aunty's ruby wedding party - you can see why my sister has nicknamed me "Laura White Legs". Oh lolz.


yusss i'm hawt. ;p


----------



## AshleyEileen

Gingembre said:


> Suze - epic win with those glasses! You rawk.
> 
> AshleyEileen - you are such a beauty! Wish I was half as photogenic as you
> 
> This was me last weekend at my Aunty's ruby wedding party - you can see why my sister has nicknamed me "Laura White Legs". Oh lolz.



You're so friggin' cute!


----------



## BarbBBW

Gingembre said:


> Suze - epic win with those glasses! You rawk.
> 
> AshleyEileen - you are such a beauty! Wish I was half as photogenic as you
> 
> This was me last weekend at my Aunty's ruby wedding party - you can see why my sister has nicknamed me "Laura White Legs". Oh lolz.



very cute indeed!! I love all the different size BBW we have here!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

AshleyEileen said:


> I was told I needed to smile more often.



I was told (by the voices in my head) I needed to respond to your pics more often
You look great, cutiepie:wubu: Beautiful eyes you have!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Gingembre said:


> Suze - epic win with those glasses! You rawk.
> 
> AshleyEileen - you are such a beauty! Wish I was half as photogenic as you
> 
> This was me last weekend at my Aunty's ruby wedding party - you can see why my sister has nicknamed me "Laura White Legs". Oh lolz.



You are pretty, Laura! Love your hair and glasses and you wear a cute skirt, hun:wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

Suze said:


> hai
> these glasses makes my eyes look huge



almost missed you in this thread lol
those glasses are awesome!! you look great!


----------



## Suze

BarbBBW said:


> almost missed you in this thread lol
> those glasses are awesome!! you look great!


oh i pop in now and then


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Great pics, Megan!



Thank you  I have a pile of them to put on the Alex thread but thought I'd wait until his 1st birthday in 2 weeks.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Oldtimer76 said:


> I was told (by the voices in my head) I needed to respond to your pics more often




O rly?
That makes me giggle.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  I have a pile of them to put on the Alex thread but thought I'd wait until his 1st birthday in 2 weeks.



Hard to believe it's been a year!


----------



## tonynyc

Suze said:


> hai
> these glasses makes my eyes look huge



Glasses + Attractive BBW = a win-win in my books ! Nice pics



AshleyEileen said:


> I was told I needed to smile more often.



*AshleyEileen: 
I like this picture and yes you need to show off that pretty smile. *



Gingembre said:


> This was me last weekend at my Aunty's ruby wedding party - you can see why my sister has nicknamed me "Laura White Legs". Oh lolz.



*Laura: nice picture and great to see another Gorgeous,EyeGlass Wearing BBW *


----------



## SocialbFly

Although this is posted on the Vegas thread, i thought i would post it here too  

View attachment lilme.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

SocialbFly said:


> Although this is posted on the Vegas thread, i thought i would post it here too



* Dianna: only two words for that picture ....Beauty & Ellegance* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## BrownEyedChica

SocialbFly said:


> Although this is posted on the Vegas thread, i thought i would post it here too



You look soooo beautiful. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## ThatIsThat

Me with the new boyfriend... I just discovered his weakness is my delicious soft chocolate chip cookies :eat2: Hoping he'll fatten up a bit, teehee


----------



## ThatIsThat

Suze said:


> hai
> these glasses makes my eyes look huge



You are so cute!!


----------



## ThatIsThat

Noir said:


>



Wow... gorg!! :wubu:


----------



## Seth Warren

AshleyEileen said:


> I was told I needed to smile more often.



Smiling or not, more close-ups please! :wubu:


----------



## Tania

Nice shots, Suze, Ashley, Ginge...and everybody...

Crystal and Risible - thank you!

Ris, the Tea House on Los Rios, right?


----------



## HottiMegan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hard to believe it's been a year!



Me too. His doctor was shocked yesterday that it's been nearly a year. It was the fastest year in my life!


----------



## Oldtimer76

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Me with the new boyfriend... I just discovered his weakness is my delicious soft chocolate chip cookies :eat2: Hoping he'll fatten up a bit, teehee



You look both great! Lucky people


----------



## midnightrogue

with my girlfriend at a wedding last weekend 

View attachment ems.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Cute couple:happy:
She wears a nice looking dress!


----------



## HDANGEL15

AshleyEileen said:


> I was told I needed to smile more often.



*
BEAUTIFUL PHOTO!!!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

HottiMegan said:


> We went to the water park on Saturday and here are a couple of shots with me in them.. I was behind the camera most of the time  The last one has Alex tuckered out in the lazy river


*
awwww such sweet photos...thanks for sharing!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Noir said:


> boredom=pictures and so sorry they are huge.


*
awww another pretty face from the LEFT COAST!!!!! :smitten:*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Bored last night..


----------



## Blockierer

SocialbFly said:


> Although this is posted on the Vegas thread, i thought i would post it here too



Dianna,
that's a beautiful pic


----------



## Surlysomething

SocialbFly said:


> Although this is posted on the Vegas thread, i thought i would post it here too




Great pic! You look radiant.


----------



## Oldtimer76

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Bored last night..



You look great being bored:wubu:
Need some company to be not so bored together?


----------



## nykspree8

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Bored last night..



You are too cute!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Oldtimer76 said:


> You look great being bored:wubu:
> Need some company to be not so bored together?


Thank you! LOL



nykspree8 said:


> You are too cute!!!


Aww Thank you!


----------



## Gingembre

AshleyEileen said:


> You're so friggin' cute!





BarbBBW said:


> very cute indeed!! I love all the different size BBW we have here!!





Oldtimer76 said:


> You are pretty, Laura! Love your hair and glasses and you wear a cute skirt, hun:wubu:





tonynyc said:


> Laura: nice picture and great to see another Gorgeous,EyeGlass Wearing BBW





Tania said:


> Nice shots, Suze, Ashley, Ginge...



You guys are the nicest everrrrrrr! Thank you so much. :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Bored last night..



*You look great and I love the glasses *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> *You look great and I love the glasses *


Thank you and that is without makeup for once..lol..


----------



## nykspree8

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank you and that is without makeup for once..lol..



Should do the sans makeup thing more often, some girls would kill to look as good as you do w/o makeup


----------



## BarbBBW

nykspree8 said:


> Should do the sans makeup thing more often, some girls would kill to look as good as you do w/o makeup



agreeing with him!! you are lucky to be beautiful with or w/o make up!! but then again I am mainly always looking at your outstanding body, so what do I know LOL


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nykspree8 said:


> Should do the sans makeup thing more often, some girls would kill to look as good as you do w/o makeup


 


BarbBBW said:


> agreeing with him!! you are lucky to be beautiful with or w/o make up!! but then again I am mainly always looking at your outstanding body, so what do I know LOL


 
Thank You Both!

I am thankful for that!


----------



## Oldtimer76

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank you and that is without makeup for once..lol..



You don't need make-up to look stunning!:smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

BTW: What is it with you ladies out there who ALWAYS think they need to use make-up to look good? Maybe I'm saying something stupid right now, but were you not pretty without make-up?:doh:


----------



## BarbBBW

Oldtimer76 said:


> BTW: What is it with you ladies out there who ALWAYS think they need to use make-up to look good? Maybe I'm saying something stupid right now, but were you not pretty without make-up?:doh:



we use it to "emphasize" our beauty!!  hehehe and I am sticking to that!!:bow:


----------



## KHayes666

BarbBBW said:


> we use it to "emphasize" our beauty!!  hehehe and I am sticking to that!!:bow:



You are already naturally beautiful tho ;-)


----------



## luscious_lulu

At the vegas formal dinner


----------



## AshleyEileen

Oldtimer76 said:


> BTW: What is it with you ladies out there who ALWAYS think they need to use make-up to look good? Maybe I'm saying something stupid right now, but were you not pretty without make-up?:doh:



I actually find it fun to wear makeup. I can emphasize or underemphasis different things.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Oldtimer76 said:


> You don't need make-up to look stunning!:smitten:


Thank You!



BarbBBW said:


> we use it to "emphasize" our beauty!!  hehehe and I am sticking to that!!:bow:


Second this!



luscious_lulu said:


> At the vegas formal dinner


You look gorgeous!!!:smitten:


----------



## BrownEyedChica

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Bored last night..



You look pretty hot being bored! :smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb

luscious_lulu said:


> At the vegas formal dinner



This colour looks great on you!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

luscious_lulu said:


> At the vegas formal dinner



You look very pretty in red. I'm loving your dress!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

AshleyEileen said:


> I actually find it fun to wear makeup. I can emphasize or underemphasis different things.



I agree! It is fun to wear make up!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> You look pretty hot being bored! :smitten:


Thank You Sweetheart!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> I was told I needed to smile more often.


What a gorgeous pic and I love how you do the eyeliner flick. You have a devilish smile; makes me wonder what mischief you're up to - lol.



SocialbFly said:


> Although this is posted on the Vegas thread, i thought i would post it here too


Wow, the words for today are elegant and lovely.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Bored last night..


Bored should always look so good.



luscious_lulu said:


> At the vegas formal dinner


Red is definitely your color and I love how you did up your eyes, they're like POW!


----------



## PunkPeach

Never to old to have sleep over with your friends (and yet another hair color change) 

View attachment chillin.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Bored should always look so good.


Thanks Babe!



PunkPeach said:


> Never to old to have sleep over with your friends (and yet another hair color change)


Nope never I just had one a couple of weeks ago! Love the new color!


----------



## Crystal

luscious_lulu said:


> At the vegas formal dinner



That dress looks magnificent on you!


----------



## Crystal

On my way to a concert last night. 

Sorry for the blurry quality on the first one and the crazy curly hair on both. I'm getting a hair cut soon! 

View attachment Resize.jpg


View attachment resize 3.jpg


----------



## Tania

Lookin' good, Crystal.

Hot dress, Lu.


----------



## SocialbFly

CrystalUT11 said:


> On my way to a concert last night.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry quality on the first one and the crazy curly hair on both. I'm getting a hair cut soon!



you look very cute


----------



## AshleyEileen

OneWickedAngel said:


> What a gorgeous pic and I love how you do the eyeliner flick. You have a devilish smile; makes me wonder what mischief you're up to - lol.



:blush::blush::blush:

I can't do my eyes without that flick!


----------



## SocialbFly

luscious_lulu said:


> At the vegas formal dinner



I remember seeing you and thinking that woman rocks red...you looked lovely.


----------



## SocialbFly

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Bored last night..



all you need is a blankey  sooo cute


----------



## luscious_lulu

Thanks for all the compliments. I :wubu: you all.


----------



## MoonGoddess

kayrae said:


> I'd hit it.



OK, but remember, you started it!






Which in turn caused me to say...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

CrystalUT11 said:


> On my way to a concert last night.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry quality on the first one and the crazy curly hair on both. I'm getting a hair cut soon!


You were lookin cute!



SocialbFly said:


> all you need is a blankey  sooo cute


Aww thank you..lol..


----------



## Crystal

Tania said:


> Lookin' good, Crystal.





SocialbFly said:


> you look very cute





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You were lookin cute!



Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## ecortez766

CrystalUT11 said:


> On my way to a concert last night.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry quality on the first one and the crazy curly hair on both. I'm getting a hair cut soon!



You still look great.


----------



## thejuicyone

My "yoga-esque" shoulder stand attempt.
lol faillll!


----------



## KHayes666

thejuicyone said:


> My "yoga-esque" shoulder stand attempt.
> lol faillll!



does that position work for other uses? If so I hope my g/f can do that lol


----------



## mpls_girl26

At the Vegas BBW Bash 

View attachment Picture 095.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

thejuicyone said:


> My "yoga-esque" shoulder stand attempt.
> lol faillll!



OMFG are you kidding me Juicy??? You have no idea how many thoughts go thru my head with that pic,:bow: and YOGA was not in any one of them!! LOL
can u email me that pic?!?! LOL


----------



## BarbBBW

mpls_girl26 said:


> At the Vegas BBW Bash



wow thats a super hot outfit! you look stunning!! so elegant yet sleek and sexy!!! great pic and pose and clothing choice!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BarbBBW said:


> OMFG are you kidding me Juicy??? You have no idea how many thoughts go thru my head with that pic,:bow: and YOGA was not in any one of them!! LOL
> can u email me that pic?!?! LOL




Just right click and save, Grasshopper


----------



## bigsexy920

I took this one to night. Well Nancy fancy pants took it - you know girls being bored stuff. 

View attachment corset.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Berna - you are breathtaking, as always. :wubu:

But my first reaction to that pic was BUBBA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just right click and save, Grasshopper



haha its hotter when she emails them to me!:blush:


----------



## bigsexy920

Thanks Miss Ginny !



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Berna - you are breathtaking, as always. :wubu:
> 
> But my first reaction to that pic was BUBBA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

KHayes666 said:


> does that position work for other uses? If so I hope my g/f can do that lol



I can do it, but not for long, its a bit hard on the lungs the whole folding your body in half thing. I mean just look at her face in the background, its BEET red. Lack of oxygen, my friend.


----------



## thejuicyone

Famouslastwords said:


> I can do it, but not for long, its a bit hard on the lungs the whole folding your body in half thing. I mean just look at her face in the background, its BEET red. Lack of oxygen, my friend.



I was actually quite relaxed.


----------



## KnottyOne

Photo whore + bored = late night photo shoots


----------



## BarbBBW

KnottyOne said:


> Photo whore + bored = late night photo shoots


 Just too damn yummy for words!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Well I guess for me its because I actually put my knees up by my head. As in on the bed next to my head. It takes me several tries to get the momentum to tip myself over that way...but I guess that's just cuz I'm a SSBBW. 

Not bad for a fat(ter) chick.


----------



## Isa

bigsexy920 said:


> I took this one to night. Well Nancy fancy pants took it - you know girls being bored stuff.



That is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Isa

KnottyOne said:


> Photo whore + bored = late night photo shoots



late night photo shoots are good.


----------



## bigsexy920

Thank you Isa


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thejuicyone said:


> My "yoga-esque" shoulder stand attempt.
> lol faillll!


I used to do this all the time..haven't tried it in a while I might have to see if I can still do it..lol..Love the panties!



mpls_girl26 said:


> At the Vegas BBW Bash


Sexy! Love the corset!



bigsexy920 said:


> I took this one to night. Well Nancy fancy pants took it - you know girls being bored stuff.


Another sexy lady in a corset..You guys are making me wanna go out and buy one!



KnottyOne said:


> Photo whore + bored = late night photo shoots


Boy do I love it when you are bored!  Looking Sexy as always Mr. Eric!:eat2: I could just eat you up.


----------



## BarbBBW

bigsexy920 said:


> I took this one to night. Well Nancy fancy pants took it - you know girls being bored stuff.



very elegant picture! soft lighting, sexy, and a really cute little puppy too!


----------



## Aust99

wow... so many great photos.... love this thread. How do I add a photo to this thread? I tried using the attatchments and it appeared to upload but didn't go into the thread. I'm new to this....


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hi aust99. once you get the photo uploaded close that little box. hit the paperclip again and you will get a 'manage attachment' box. you should see your pic as a choice. click on that and it will load into your reply as


----------



## mszwebs

Aust99 said:


> wow... so many great photos.... love this thread. How do I add a photo to this thread? I tried using the attatchments and it appeared to upload but didn't go into the thread. I'm new to this....



First you hit reply.

Then you go to the attachments paper clip, which will bring up another box to upload.

When you X out that box, go BACK to the paper clip and select the picture that you want to attach.


This is from July 4th weekend. I wasn't actually planning on posting it, but it walked me through the steps of helping the above poster, so...

View attachment FoxgloveWeekend_027-1.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bigsexy920 said:


> I took this one to night. Well Nancy fancy pants took it - you know girls being bored stuff.



*:smitten:HUBBA - muthafreakin - BUBBA Berna!:smitten:*


----------



## Amazinggoddess73

bigsexy920 said:


> I took this one to night. Well Nancy fancy pants took it - you know girls being bored stuff.



OMFG what a great pic!!! I love what your wearing you look so amazing! Thanks for sharing this pic!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

mszwebs said:


> First you hit reply.
> 
> Then you go to the attachments paper clip, which will bring up another box to upload.
> 
> When you X out that box, go BACK to the paper clip and select the picture that you want to attach.
> 
> 
> This is from July 4th weekend. I wasn't actually planning on posting it, but it walked me through the steps of helping the above poster, so...
> 
> View attachment 67698



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu

mpls_girl26 said:


> At the Vegas BBW Bash



Pretty! I love the corset.


----------



## luscious_lulu

bigsexy920 said:


> I took this one to night. Well Nancy fancy pants took it - you know girls being bored stuff.



OMG! You look amazing! :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu

KnottyOne said:


> Photo whore + bored = late night photo shoots



You're very photogenic. Nice pics.


----------



## stan_der_man

Great pics all! Here is a picture of Mtnmaiden and I yesterday taken at the Starbucks in Newport Beach after our failed attempt at finding beach parking...


----------



## luscious_lulu

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pics all! Here is a picture of Mtnmaiden and I yesterday taken at the Starbucks in Newport Beach after our failed attempt at finding beach parking...



awww... so cute...


----------



## BarbBBW

mszwebs said:


> This is from July 4th weekend. I wasn't actually planning on posting it, but it walked me through the steps of helping the above poster, so...


 WOW, what a hot outfit!! You look Great!!



fa_man_stan said:


> Great pics all! Here is a picture of Mtnmaiden and I yesterday taken at the Starbucks in Newport Beach after our failed attempt at finding beach parking...


thats a very nice pic of you guys!! no beach parking, but still some smiles


----------



## goofy girl

bigsexy920 said:


> I took this one to night. Well Nancy fancy pants took it - you know girls being bored stuff.



STUNNING!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Photo whore + bored = late night photo shoots


**siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh* (yes it's a very good thing!) 

A nice artistic touch, using the warm tones. It adds to the mood; almost forlorn. You just wanna make us ladies volunteer to do a little something to cure that boredom; admit it. *


----------



## Ruffie

Snap son took of me for testing the lighting where we ewre stuck shooting at his buddy's wedding yesterday. Was soo hot and windy I was wiped by the end of the day! 

View attachment Sundress.jpg


----------



## Leesa

Enjoying the sprinkler in the back yard.  

View attachment sprinkler2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Leesa said:


> Enjoying the sprinkler in the back yard.


How FUN Leesa!  That's a great shot - I'm jealous!


----------



## KHayes666

It was 3 in the morning...I think.....either way excuse me if I don't look too good lol


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized.jpg


Here I am today with my friend Pam and Cindy my dog. Pam was also Cindy's breeder.


----------



## Wagimawr

You look wonderful, Susannah  Glad your dog is bringing you some joy.


----------



## Shosh

Wagimawr said:


> You look wonderful, Susannah  Glad your dog is bringing you some joy.



Somebody has gained weight!

My dog is just perfect.


----------



## Mini

Fresh from the shower this evening. No, I can't smile for photos, and yes, my face is still lopsided. 

View attachment 434_3428_1.JPG


View attachment 434_3431_1.JPG


View attachment 434_3432_1.JPG


View attachment 434_3434_1.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pics all! Here is a picture of Mtnmaiden and I yesterday taken at the Starbucks in Newport Beach after our failed attempt at finding beach parking...


What a wonderful picture of you guys!



Ruffie said:


> Snap son took of me for testing the lighting where we ewre stuck shooting at his buddy's wedding yesterday. Was soo hot and windy I was wiped by the end of the day!


Love your dress. You look beautiful hon!


Leesa said:


> Enjoying the sprinkler in the back yard.


Looks like you had fun. 



KHayes666 said:


> It was 3 in the morning...I think.....either way excuse me if I don't look too good lol


Cute Couple Alert! She is adorable and so are you!



Susannah said:


> Here I am today with my friend Pam and Cindy my dog. Pam was also Cindy's breeder.


You look so beautiful! What pretty doggie too!



Mini said:


> Fresh from the shower this evening. No, I can't smile for photos, and yes, my face is still lopsided.


You look fresh and clean and cute!


Here are two new ones of me..

I was bored right before I went to bed the last couple of nights so.. here ya go..


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pics all! Here is a picture of Mtnmaiden and I yesterday taken at the Starbucks in Newport Beach after our failed attempt at finding beach parking...


*Great pic of the two of you!*



Ruffie said:


> Snap son took of me for testing the lighting where we ewre stuck shooting at his buddy's wedding yesterday. Was soo hot and windy I was wiped by the end of the day!


*Aww! Cute dress!*



Leesa said:


> Enjoying the sprinkler in the back yard.


*ooooh! That looks refreshing!*



KHayes666 said:


> It was 3 in the morning...I think.....either way excuse me if I don't look too good lol


*You look happy and that always looks good; even at three in the morning. *



Susannah said:


> Here I am today with my friend Pam and Cindy my dog. Pam was also Cindy's breeder.


*You look so lovely and happy Shoshie!*



Mini said:


> Fresh from the shower this evening. No, I can't smile for photos, and yes, my face is still lopsided.


*And yes your face is still gorgeous and you know it!*


----------



## Aust99

bobbleheaddoll said:


> hi aust99. once you get the photo uploaded close that little box. hit the paperclip again and you will get a 'manage attachment' box. you should see your pic as a choice. click on that and it will load into your reply as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo hoo.... previewed the post and it worked....


----------



## Oldtimer76

Susannah said:


> View attachment 67736
> 
> 
> Here I am today with my friend Pam and Cindy my dog. Pam was also Cindy's breeder.



Susannah, you look better than ever, and now that does mean you look fabulous by now:smitten::wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> What a wonderful picture of you guys!
> 
> 
> Love your dress. You look beautiful hon!
> 
> Looks like you had fun.
> 
> 
> Cute Couple Alert! She is adorable and so are you!
> 
> 
> You look so beautiful! What pretty doggie too!
> 
> 
> You look fresh and clean and cute!
> 
> 
> Here are two new ones of me..
> 
> I was bored right before I went to bed the last couple of nights so.. here ya go..



I'm glad you are bored so often:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Thanks for the info.... here we go...
> 
> About to head out to a friends birthday party.....
> View attachment 67760
> 
> 
> Wooo hoo.... previewed the post and it worked....



:blush:
You look like a model! So perfect:smitten:
You have a very pretty face, hun:wubu: Love your hair and eyes.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Aust99 said:


> Thanks for the info.... here we go...
> About to head out to a friends birthday party.....
> Wooo hoo.... previewed the post and it worked....


You are super cute!



Oldtimer76 said:


> I'm glad you are bored so often:wubu:


LOL Thank You! Me too I love to take pictures!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Oldtimer76 said:


> I'm glad you are bored so often:wubu:



*No, there's NO way that can possibly be taken out of context! Nah! Hee-hee*!


----------



## Crystal

Aust99 said:


> Thanks for the info.... here we go...
> 
> About to head out to a friends birthday party.....
> View attachment 67760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo hoo.... previewed the post and it worked....



Wow! You are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## stan_der_man

luscious_lulu said:


> awww... so cute...





BarbBBW said:


> ...
> thats a very nice pic of you guys!! no beach parking, but still some smiles





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> What a wonderful picture of you guys!
> 
> ...



Thanks Luscious Lulu, BarbBBW and EllorionsDarlingAngel! 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 67736
> 
> 
> Here I am today with my friend Pam and Cindy my dog. Pam was also Cindy's breeder.



Beautiful pic as always Susanna!

Great pictures of everybody else also!


----------



## KFD

Can't remember if this is a repost.. 

View attachment 072109_07311.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KFD said:


> Can't remember if this is a repost..


If it is I don't mind.


----------



## KHayes666

Susannah said:


> Somebody has gained weight!
> 
> My dog is just perfect.



gawwwwwd you are gorgeous, so pretty


----------



## DeniseW

Jesus, I'm old now, I can't take too much of this....





KnottyOne said:


> Photo whore + bored = late night photo shoots


----------



## Buffie

Mini said:


> Fresh from the shower this evening. No, I can't smile for photos, and yes, my face is still lopsided.



But I see those smile-with-your-eyes lessons you've been taking from Tyra are going well.



http://tyrashow.warnerbros.com/2009/04/smile_with_your_eyes_1.php


----------



## tonynyc

luscious_lulu said:


> At the vegas formal dinner
> 
> [



*RED HOT*



PunkPeach said:


> Never to old to have sleep over with your friends (and yet another hair color change)



*The Hair color looks good on you*



CrystalUT11 said:


> On my way to a concert last night.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry quality on the first one and the crazy curly hair on both. I'm getting a hair cut soon!



* BBW + EyeGlasses = Win Win *



thejuicyone said:


> My "yoga-esque" shoulder stand attempt.
> lol faillll!



*Yikes- that looks painful - hope your neck is ok *




mpls_girl26 said:


> At the Vegas BBW Bash



*Nice photo - looks like you had fun at the Bash*



bigsexy920 said:


> I took this one to night. Well Nancy fancy pants took it - you know girls being bored stuff.



*Never Bored - I like the "Film Noir" quality of this photo- nice dress Berna*



KnottyOne said:


> Photo whore + bored = late night photo shoots



*
I like the background Knotty - very cool picture. 
*



mszwebs said:


> First you hit reply.
> This is from July 4th weekend. I wasn't actually planning on posting it, but it walked me through the steps of helping the above poster, so...
> View attachment 67698



*Well that makes you a Patriotic Cutie - nice pic*



fa_man_stan said:


> Great pics all! Here is a picture of Mtnmaiden and I yesterday taken at the Starbucks in Newport Beach after our failed attempt at finding beach parking...



*
Stan and MtnMaiden: nice picture -sucks abotu the parking ;but, at least you were able to find a Starbucks and relax. What goodies did you get?
*



Ruffie said:


> Snap son took of me for testing the lighting where we ewre stuck shooting at his buddy's wedding yesterday. Was soo hot and windy I was wiped by the end of the day!



*Nice picture Ruffie - that dress looks good on you*



Leesa said:


> Enjoying the sprinkler in the back yard.



*After a humid day like today- I envy you -those sprinklers look like the place to be *



KHayes666 said:


> It was 3 in the morning...I think.....either way excuse me if I don't look too good lol



*At 3AM - seems like you found the "perfect place" to relax- cute picture* 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 67736
> 
> 
> Here I am today with my friend Pam and Cindy my dog. Pam was also Cindy's breeder.



*Nice picture Shosh - you look great and what a cute doggy Cindy is*



Mini said:


> Fresh from the shower this evening. No, I can't smile for photos, and yes, my face is still lopsided.



*Nice picture - intimidating stare- all that is missing is the shades *


----------



## Shosh

Thank you to all my wonderful friends here who said nice things about my photo. You have all made me smile today.


----------



## tonynyc

Aust99 said:


> Thanks for the info.... here we go...
> 
> About to head out to a friends birthday party.....
> View attachment 67760
> 
> 
> Wooo hoo.... previewed the post and it worked....



*Nice picture & Welcome to the Boards - hope you had fun at the party*





KFD said:


> Can't remember if this is a repost..



*Nice picture - you look like your are getting ready for a special day. How did inspection go? *


----------



## stan_der_man

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Great pic of the two of you!*
> 
> ...



Also, thank you OneWickedAngel!  (I just caught that I didnt' thank you in the last post!)


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *RED HOT*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Hair color looks good on you*
> 
> 
> 
> * BBW + EyeGlasses = Win Win *
> 
> 
> 
> *Yikes- that looks painful - hope your neck is ok *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice photo - looks like you had fun at the Bash*
> 
> 
> 
> *Never Bored - I like the "Film Noir" quality of this photo- nice dress Berna*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I like the background Knotty - very cool picture.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Well that makes you a Patriotic Cutie - nice pic*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Stan and MtnMaiden: nice picture -sucks abotu the parking ;but, at least you were able to find a Starbucks and relax. What goodies did you get?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice picture Ruffie - that dress looks good on you*
> 
> 
> 
> *After a humid day like today- I envy you -those sprinklers look like the place to be *
> 
> 
> 
> *At 3AM - seems like you found the "perfect place" to relax- cute picture*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice picture Shosh - you look great and what a cute doggy Cindy is*
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice picture - intimidating stare- all that is missing is the shades *



same thing as tony said for all the pics i missed hahaha ty tony!


----------



## stan_der_man

Ooh... did I even miss Tony's complement...?



> Stan and MtnMaiden: nice picture -sucks abotu the parking ;but, at least you were able to find a Starbucks and relax. What goodies did you get?



Thank you also Tony! :bow:

As for Starbucks goodies... I had my usual venti Strawberries and Creme, Mtnmaiden had a venti Skinny Vanilla Latté with light whip and no foam (she's sitting right next to me otherwise I wouldn't have remembered all that... ) and Junior had her usual tall Ice Chi Latté


----------



## Aust99

Oldtimer76 said:


> :blush:
> You look like a model! So perfect:smitten:
> You have a very pretty face, hun:wubu: Love your hair and eyes.



Thanks to all who commented on my pic. It's so nice to hear....... I love looking through this thread at all the hotties!!


----------



## Oirish

Aust99 said:


> Thanks for the info.... here we go...
> 
> About to head out to a friends birthday party.....
> View attachment 67760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo hoo.... previewed the post and it worked....



You are an absolute knockout! :smitten:


----------



## KatsPyjamas

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I was bored right before I went to bed the last couple of nights so.. here ya go..



You have such gorgeous eyes! Wonderful pics!


----------



## KatsPyjamas

Here is a pic, hi everyone (constantly trying to delurk and not quite managing) *shy*


----------



## Paul

You look wonderful, weight gain or not, you are lovely!


Susannah said:


> View attachment 67736
> 
> 
> Here I am today with my friend Pam and Cindy my dog. Pam was also Cindy's breeder.





Susannah said:


> Somebody has gained weight!
> 
> My dog is just perfect.


----------



## KHayes666

KatsPyjamas said:


> Here is a pic, hi everyone (constantly trying to delurk and not quite managing) *shy*



gawd ur gorgeous *sighs* :smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

KatsPyjamas said:


> Here is a pic, hi everyone (constantly trying to delurk and not quite managing) *shy*



Looking great!:bow:


----------



## Crystal

KatsPyjamas said:


> Here is a pic, hi everyone (constantly trying to delurk and not quite managing) *shy*



You're beautiful! I'm loving the hair, too.


----------



## BarbBBW

too everyone I have missed on here BEAUTIFUL!! I am sorry, i can not keep up with so many new pics in all the forums lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KatsPyjamas said:


> Here is a pic, hi everyone (constantly trying to delurk and not quite managing) *shy*


Beautiful! Love your hair color!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Me at 3am reading Dims and talking to a friend..lol..


----------



## Tanuki

KatsPyjamas said:


> Here is a pic, hi everyone (constantly trying to delurk and not quite managing) *shy*



Try just jumping in, everyone is so lovely here, hehe thats what I did and I was awfully shy to begin with ^.^

Love your hair by the way, pretty :3


----------



## ashmamma84

more from my vacation

at a coffee/cocoa and pineapple/banana plantation in the mountains of the DR





on the way to dinner





just hanging in the room - AC for the win!





in the lobby of the resort





fat angle pic


----------



## BBWModel

OMG!! You, madam, are ADORABLE!!!





KatsPyjamas said:


> Here is a pic, hi everyone (constantly trying to delurk and not quite managing) *shy*


----------



## kayrae

Gorgeous and lovely as always. What is your skin regimen? I mean, your skin always look flawless. I was wondering what products you use (lotion, soap brand, etc.)



ashmamma84 said:


> /DomRepvacation074.jpg[/IMG]
> on the way to dinner


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ashmamma84 said:


> more from my vacation
> 
> at a coffee/cocoa and pineapple/banana plantation in the mountains of the DR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the way to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just hanging in the room - AC for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the lobby of the resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fat angle pic


You are sooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. I have an enormous mouth, and I still don't have the words. :wubu:


----------



## Cors

I'm developing such a crush on you, Ashmamma! :wubu:

A recent pic where my skin actually looks good. I don't normally wear caps but the sun was merciless.


----------



## Seth Warren

KatsPyjamas said:


> Here is a pic, hi everyone (constantly trying to delurk and not quite managing) *shy*



The hair and the eyeliner are awesome! :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84

kayrae said:


> Gorgeous and lovely as always. What is your skin regimen? I mean, your skin always look flawless. I was wondering what products you use (lotion, soap brand, etc.)



Believe it or not, I use Aveeno products - Positively Radiant. The real secret though, for me at least, is being happy and in love.  Great sex doesn't hurt either!  And something about tropical weather makes even the most dull, dry skin look alive and vibrant. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> You are sooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. I have an enormous mouth, and I still don't have the words. :wubu:


Takes one to know one, baby! :kiss2:



Cors said:


> I'm developing such a crush on you, Ashmamma! :wubu:



The feeling is mutual! :wubu:


----------



## user 23567

My swag was on a million that day


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

handsome as always grady! :batting:


----------



## BarbBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> more from my vacation


 wow what a vacation!! you look Fab and it seems there was so much to do!



Cors said:


> I'm developing such a crush on you, Ashmamma! :wubu:
> 
> A recent pic where my skin actually looks good. I don't normally wear caps but the sun was merciless.


 You Look GREAT Cors!!



grady said:


> My swag was on a million that day



very handsome! 
and btw what does this mean? "My swag was on a million that day"


----------



## ashmamma84

BarbBBW said:


> wow what a vacation!! you look Fab and it seems there was so much to do!
> 
> 
> 
> very handsome!
> and btw what does this mean? "My swag was on a million that day"



Thanks, Barb!

And I don't mean to speak for Grady, but it's just a saying that means he felt super confident;feeling good, feeling great (how are you?). You know, single, sexy and free. 

btw grady - hot.dayum. I could sop you up with a biscuit!


----------



## user 23567

BarbBBW said:


> very handsome!
> and btw what does this mean? "My swag was on a million that day"



Swag is short for swagger. Swagger is a person's style- they way they walk, talk, dress. So on a scale of 1 to 10 my swagger was off the chart!!


----------



## BarbBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> Thanks, Barb!
> 
> And I don't mean to speak for Grady, but it's just a saying that means he felt super confident. You know, single, sexy and free.
> 
> btw grady - hot.dayum. I could sop you up with a biscuit!





grady said:


> Swag is short for swagger. Swagger is a person's style- they way they walk, talk, dress. So on a scale of 1 to 10 my swagger was off the chart!!



thank you both very much!! lol


----------



## mszwebs

ashmamma84 said:


> more from my vacation
> 
> at a coffee/cocoa and pineapple/banana plantation in the mountains of the DR





Cors said:


> A recent pic where my skin actually looks good. I don't normally wear caps but the sun was merciless.



Both of you are GORGEOUS. :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething

ashmamma84 said:


> more from my vacation
> 
> at a coffee/cocoa and pineapple/banana plantation in the mountains of the DR
> 
> 
> on the way to dinner



Just lovely. Babe is one luck chick.


----------



## Surlysomething

Cors said:


> I'm developing such a crush on you, Ashmamma! :wubu:
> 
> A recent pic where my skin actually looks good. I don't normally wear caps but the sun was merciless.



So pretty!


----------



## Surlysomething

grady said:


> My swag was on a million that day



_
Who's the cat that won't cop out
When there's danger all about..


_Looking FINE, Grady.._:blush:
_


----------



## ashmamma84

mszwebs said:


> Both of you are GORGEOUS. :kiss2:



Thank you, sweetness! :kiss2:



Surlysomething said:


> Just lovely. Babe is one luck chick.



Thanks, Surly.  Heh. I'm going to make sure she sees your post, just to remind her. lol


----------



## QueenB

you are so stunning, ashmamma :happy:


----------



## mediaboy

KatsPyjamas said:


> Here is a pic, hi everyone (constantly trying to delurk and not quite managing) *shy*



You look like what Animal Collectives Grass song sounds like.

I'd stick it in.


----------



## Isa

The latest pics are great. Everyone looks so handsome/pretty. Gotta give extra props on Ms. Asashmamma's vacation pics. You make me wanna visit the DR.


----------



## KFD

tonynyc said:


> *Nice picture - you look like your are getting ready for a special day. How did inspection go? *



It went okay. Thanks for asking!

KFD


----------



## KatsPyjamas

KHayes666 said:


> gawd ur gorgeous *sighs* :smitten:


Hee! Thank you!



Oldtimer76 said:


> Looking great!:bow:


Cheers!



CrystalUT11 said:


> You're beautiful! I'm loving the hair, too.


 Loving your "nerds are sexy" tagline. They are! Next time, pic with my nerd specs.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Beautiful! Love your hair color!


Thank you! Also love your glasses!!



T-Bear said:


> Try just jumping in, everyone is so lovely here, hehe thats what I did and I was awfully shy to begin with ^.^
> 
> Love your hair by the way, pretty :3


Awesome! And thank you 



BBWModel said:


> OMG!! You, madam, are ADORABLE!!!


Squee! Thanks! 



Seth Warren said:


> The hair and the eyeliner are awesome! :wubu:


Cheers! I wanna be able to have Siouxsie eyeliner 



mediaboy said:


> You look like what Animal Collectives Grass song sounds like.


Haha I've lot to look like what the Animal Collective sound like!! Brilliant 

Well, people here ARE nice!



ashmamma84 said:


> at a coffee/cocoa and pineapple/banana plantation in the mountains of the DR



Really gorgeous pics! Looks a beautiful place! You are beautiful and I love your style.



Cors said:


> A recent pic where my skin actually looks good. I don't normally wear caps but the sun was merciless.



Ooh I actually recognise you from the queer boards! (there are so many people on these boards (good!) that i have trouble remembering everyone) Gorgeous!


----------



## KnottyOne

BarbBBW said:


> Just too damn yummy for words!!



Awww, why thank you, but I'm more than a pretty face, pleace talk, gets a lil weird when I'm the only one rambling on 



lsa said:


> late night photo shoots are good.



Yea, they really are, why sleep when ya can look good and share it ^_^



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Boy do I love it when you are bored! Looking Sexy as always Mr. Eric! I could just eat you up.



Yea, so I've noticed haha, but usually when I get bored I get into trouble, so nights when I'm just taking pics are low key. But still, anyone wanting to entertain me on those nights, I'm always down haha



luscious_lulu said:


> You're very photogenic. Nice pics.



Thanks ^_^



OneWickedAngel said:


> *siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh* (yes it's a very good thing!)
> 
> A nice artistic touch, using the warm tones. It adds to the mood; almost forlorn. You just wanna make us ladies volunteer to do a little something to cure that boredom; admit it.



Thanks, I just played with some of the features on the webcam and found that one, it looked pretty cool so I ran with it haha. And yea, I'm always waiting, so when you inviting me to NYC then, I mea that would def fix the boredom haha



DeniseW said:


> Jesus, I'm old now, I can't take too much of this....



Yea, gotta watch out for us youngings, we're nothing but trouble ^_-



tonynyc said:


> I like the background Knotty - very cool picture.



Thanks a lot tony


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a new DSi some time in the last week. (days sort of merge together in summertime) I finally got me a card to put in it and took this photo while playing with it in bed. It's fun having a camera and internet access on my little toy  

View attachment DSBed.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

KnottyOne said:


> Awww, why thank you, but I'm more than a pretty face, please talk, gets a lil weird when I'm the only one rambling on



You are much luckier with me keeping it short Eric, I talk way too much and never give anyone a chance to talk! LOL


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I thought i would finally play along with this post. Here are a few recent pics from Vegas Bash! 

View attachment bash1.jpg


View attachment bash2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KnottyOne said:


> tonynyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *...snip...
> ** I like the background Knotty - very cool picture. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...snip...
> Thanks a lot tony
Click to expand...

 *Damn shame! I actually had to go back to the pictures to figure out what the hell Tony was talking about. :blush::blush:
* 


KnottyOne said:


> ...snip...
> Thanks, I just played with some of the features on the webcam and found that one, it looked pretty cool so I ran with it haha. And yea, I'm always waiting, so when you inviting me to NYC then, I mea that would def fix the boredom haha
> ><
> Yea, gotta watch out for us youngings, we're nothing but trouble ^_-



_*Uh huh! I'm with Denise on this one! I'll bet the Knotty King of Prussia would cause nuttin' but trouble in ol' NYC!*_


----------



## tioobs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> From the bash pics collection, some of my favorites of me.
> 
> I think this is how I must look right before I kiss someone who loves me:
> 
> View attachment 66360
> 
> 
> Me sitting next to one of my favorite people, LillyBBBW, picking out songs for karaoke:
> 
> View attachment 66361
> 
> 
> Costume/Club Night Dance:
> 
> View attachment 66362
> 
> 
> Sitting next to Darkeyes on the couch before a workshop, wearing the dress I'd bought with indy500tchr at Torrid the day before:
> 
> View attachment 66363
> 
> 
> And the infamous red dress:
> 
> View attachment 66364



Those pics are marvellous !!


----------



## tioobs

Famouslastwords said:


> First pic- Yey my shirt came from Torrid today!
> 
> Second pic- zomg it's too cute but it came out sooo blurry. crai


You have a very nice face to kiss :wubu:


----------



## Crystal

MzDeeZyre said:


> I thought i would finally play along with this post. Here are a few recent pics from Vegas Bash!



Beautiful!

I love how your eye makeup matches your dress in both pictures, hehe.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CrystalUT11 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I love how your eye makeup matches your dress in both pictures, hehe.



TY Crystal..... I am a make-up junkie!!
:kiss2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I got my hair did.


----------



## Crystal

Your hair looks fantastic.  I love the color.


----------



## ashmamma84

MisticalMisty said:


> I got my hair did.



Nice. Did you get it colored too? Looks like I see some highlighting. Really cute.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Hanging out with Kellie Kay. She made me a sweet bracelet, has given me wonderful hospitality, and has some great friends too. 

FA graduado lol 

View attachment 5568_1115644969930_1191146155_30315028_1180224_n.jpg


View attachment 5568_1115647689998_1191146155_30315049_2660941_n.jpg


View attachment 5568_1115647970005_1191146155_30315050_946847_n.jpg


----------



## Kellie Kay

Jon Blaze said:


> Hanging out with Kellie Kay. She made me a sweet bracelet, has given me wonderful hospitality, and has some great friends too.
> 
> FA graduado lol



PSSSSSST-

YOU MAY NEVER LEAVE, I WILL TIE YOU UP IF I MUST, YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO LEAVE.


yep, its that serious bub.


----------



## Jon Blaze

^_^................................


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

grady said:


> My swag was on a million that day


You look so good in this picture!



HottiMegan said:


> I got a new DSi some time in the last week. (days sort of merge together in summertime) I finally got me a card to put in it and took this photo while playing with it in bed. It's fun having a camera and internet access on my little toy


This is a really good pic of you Megan..



MzDeeZyre said:


> I thought i would finally play along with this post. Here are a few recent pics from Vegas Bash!


OMG I love your makeup and your dresses!



MisticalMisty said:


> I got my hair did.


Looks great on ya Hon!



Jon Blaze said:


> Hanging out with Kellie Kay. She made me a sweet bracelet, has given me wonderful hospitality, and has some great friends too.
> 
> FA graduado lol


Looks like you guys are haviong a great time!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

grady said:


> My swag was on a million that day



DAYUM! And worth every point! HELL-OOOOH-YEAH!


----------



## tioobs

MisticalMisty said:


> I got my hair did.


Your face is more and more round :smitten:


----------



## Jay West Coast

OMG I love this thread!

Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...

As they say: This Is Africa. 

View attachment Photo 231.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.


:smitten: Very Sexy Jay! When did you go to Africa?


----------



## Crystal

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.



*drools* 

Wow. Very hot, Jay. :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.




Holy shit..... :smitten:


----------



## BBWModel

And you just made it WAYYYYYY hotter!!

:eat2:



Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.


----------



## BBWModel

I got to have lunch with Jon Blaze and Kellie Kay today!! WOO HOO!!


----------



## Crystal

^

Such a cute picture! You all look fantastic.


----------



## nykspree8

heyyy, i wanna be invited to lunch next time :O


----------



## Kellie Kay

BBWModel said:


> I got to have lunch with Jon Blaze and Kellie Kay today!! WOO HOO!!




BEST TIME EVVVVER!


----------



## BarbBBW

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.


you look very handsome there!



BBWModel said:


> I got to have lunch with Jon Blaze and Kellie Kay today!! WOO HOO!!


what a great pic!! looks like a great time!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## BBWModel

Anytime your in Columbus, your more than welcome to come to lunch with us!!



nykspree8 said:


> heyyy, i wanna be invited to lunch next time :O


----------



## BBWModel

I agree!!! 

Cheesecake Factory is YUMMY!!!



Kellie Kay said:


> BEST TIME EVVVVER!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Most recent pic of ME  

View attachment DSCF2017.jpg


----------



## kayrae

You're cute. You should definitely check out the Fashion Forum. I want you to specifically post your outfits on the "What are you wearing" thread, which happens to be one of my favorite threads (Thanks for starting it, Surlysomething)


----------



## Fonzy

dynomite_gurl said:


> Most recent pic of ME



Haha, your room looks so much tidier without my crap strewn all over the gaff


----------



## Isa

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.



Nice shot there handsome. 



dynomite_gurl said:


> Most recent pic of ME



Cute pic, I like that top!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Fonzy said:


> Haha, your room looks so much tidier without my crap strewn all over the gaff




haha i know, BUT oh how I sure do miss you "crap" :kiss2:


----------



## benzdiesel

Hmm, well, I haven't posted one in a while. This one's from this week. And that expression is not "Angry". Just "serious" or possibly "pseudo-dignified" -- there's nothing I dislike worse than 95% of the "stand in front of the camera, grin like a clown, and say cheese" pics... mostly because I look like a clown in them


----------



## Shawna

I like this thread. Everyone looks great! Here are a few pictures from my brother's 30th birthday celebration. We got a party bus and had so much fun. I'm really lucky in that my brothers are also my friends and we're close. Also, I love my sister-in-law. 


First picture is me and my handsome bros, second picture is me singing into my beer bottle (it was a good song), third picture is me, my sister-in-law and brother in front of the bus (it was 2am so I wasn't at my best), fourth picture is me, a friend, my sis and a huge bottle of champagne.  

View attachment Me and bros.jpg


View attachment Me and Kev singing.jpg


View attachment Me, Kara, Lenny.jpg


View attachment Me, Mel and Kara.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.



Seriously, Jay? I think you are trying to kill us! <passes out>


----------



## BarbBBW

benzdiesel said:


> Hmm, well, I haven't posted one in a while. This one's from this week. And that expression is not "Angry". Just "serious" or possibly "pseudo-dignified" -- there's nothing I dislike worse than 95% of the "stand in front of the camera, grin like a clown, and say cheese" pics... mostly because I look like a clown in them


 you look very nice



Shawna said:


> I like this thread. Everyone looks great! Here are a few pictures from my brother's 30th birthday celebration. We got a party bus and had so much fun. I'm really lucky in that my brothers are also my friends and we're close. Also, I love my sister-in-law.
> 
> 
> First picture is me and my handsome bros, second picture is me singing into my beer bottle (it was a good song), third picture is me, my sister-in-law and brother in front of the bus (it was 2am so I wasn't at my best), fourth picture is me, a friend, my sis and a huge bottle of champagne.



Love these pics!! smiles all around goregous and handsome all together wow!!


----------



## Shawna

Thank you Barb. You are so sweet to everyone.


----------



## succubus_dxb

I totally just came back to check out Jay's latest photo again....... :eat1:


Shawna- you look great, and your brothers are both so handsome


----------



## Shosh

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.



You are so cute.


----------



## Shosh

Shawna said:


> I like this thread. Everyone looks great! Here are a few pictures from my brother's 30th birthday celebration. We got a party bus and had so much fun. I'm really lucky in that my brothers are also my friends and we're close. Also, I love my sister-in-law.
> 
> 
> First picture is me and my handsome bros, second picture is me singing into my beer bottle (it was a good song), third picture is me, my sister-in-law and brother in front of the bus (it was 2am so I wasn't at my best), fourth picture is me, a friend, my sis and a huge bottle of champagne.



Lovely pics Shawna. You are very pretty.


----------



## velia

Cool thread! I can't believe I haven't seen it before. Taken yesterday. 

View attachment IMG_6369s.jpg


View attachment IMG_6411s.jpg


----------



## Shawna

Thank you succubus_dxb and Susannah. 


I like the pictures velia.


----------



## Crystal

Beautiful pictures, Velia. I'm loving the lipstick.


----------



## HottiMegan

MisticalMisty said:


> I got my hair did.



I really like it


----------



## HottiMegan

velia said:


> Cool thread! I can't believe I haven't seen it before. Taken yesterday.



You look beautiful  great photos!


----------



## Famouslastwords

velia said:


> Cool thread! I can't believe I haven't seen it before. Taken yesterday.



I love that dress on you velia, it compliments your skin tone beautifully. I want it!


----------



## Jay West Coast

Hey, thanks everybody! Very nice of you to say nice things about me suffering in this heat.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> :smitten: Very Sexy Jay! When did you go to Africa?



I moved to Rwanda about a month ago. Other than being on the equator, this place is really awesome. I love it; you guys should come check it out. Plus, nothing like being in a country where big is still considered beautiful. :happy:


----------



## Saxphon

Susannah said:


> View attachment 67736
> 
> 
> Here I am today with my friend Pam and Cindy my dog. Pam was also Cindy's breeder.



I think we need to see more pictures of Susannah - she is quite stunning.

Thanks for sharing with us Susannah.


----------



## velia

Shawna said:


> I like the pictures velia.



Thank you, Shawna!



CrystalUT11 said:


> Beautiful pictures, Velia. I'm loving the lipstick.



Thanks! lol it was kind of on a whim, I rarely wear any.



HottiMegan said:


> You look beautiful  great photos!



Thanks! How's Alex doing?



Famouslastwords said:


> I love that dress on you velia, it compliments your skin tone beautifully. I want it!



Thanks so much! Got it at LB, shockingly.



Saxphon said:


> I think we need to see more pictures of Susannah - she is quite stunning.



Agreed!


----------



## BarbBBW

velia said:


> Cool thread! I can't believe I haven't seen it before. Taken yesterday.



simple beauty. Its great to see!! Love the rosy red cheeks!


----------



## tonynyc

*Great day today - Done with my workout & ready to enjoy the Afternoon*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *Great day today - Done with my workout & ready to enjoy the Afternoon*



Very nice Tony! I will keep saying it- you have an infectious smile


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice Tony! I will keep saying it- you have an infectious smile



*Greenie

Thanks ...If only my "smile" can match your wonderful humor and wit...
I was happy to have completed the workout. You take that nice shower to relax the sore muscles and then a nice drink of water... I was ready to tackle the rest of the day. I walked from the GYM (22 Blocks) from my home. I think 10 NYC blocks is thr equivalent of 1 mile? not sure as the streets are all cut up differently. 

It was nice seeing all the folks outside on a nice summer day in the city... 

*


----------



## HottiMegan

velia said:


> Thanks! How's Alex doing?


You are very welcome  he's doing great. He turns 1 on Tuesday. Can't believe it. I have a bunch of new photos I'll post Tuesday evening in honor of his birthday.


----------



## HottiMegan

tonynyc said:


> *Great day today - Done with my workout & ready to enjoy the Afternoon*



You have a really nice smile


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *Great day today - Done with my workout & ready to enjoy the Afternoon*



Tony ,:wubu::smitten: you look great!! as always


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BBWModel said:


> I got to have lunch with Jon Blaze and Kellie Kay today!! WOO HOO!!


 


dynomite_gurl said:


> Most recent pic of ME


 


benzdiesel said:


> Hmm, well, I haven't posted one in a while. This one's from this week. And that expression is not "Angry". Just "serious" or possibly "pseudo-dignified" -- there's nothing I dislike worse than 95% of the "stand in front of the camera, grin like a clown, and say cheese" pics... mostly because I look like a clown in them


 


Shawna said:


> I like this thread. Everyone looks great! Here are a few pictures from my brother's 30th birthday celebration. We got a party bus and had so much fun. I'm really lucky in that my brothers are also my friends and we're close. Also, I love my sister-in-law.
> 
> 
> First picture is me and my handsome bros, second picture is me singing into my beer bottle (it was a good song), third picture is me, my sister-in-law and brother in front of the bus (it was 2am so I wasn't at my best), fourth picture is me, a friend, my sis and a huge bottle of champagne.


 


velia said:


> Cool thread! I can't believe I haven't seen it before. Taken yesterday.


 
Great pics everyone!



Jay West Coast said:


> Hey, thanks everybody! Very nice of you to say nice things about me suffering in this heat.
> 
> 
> 
> I moved to Rwanda about a month ago. Other than being on the equator, this place is really awesome. I love it; you guys should come check it out. Plus, nothing like being in a country where big is still considered beautiful. :happy:


Wow, that is awesome! What took you over there, work?



tonynyc said:


> *Great day today - Done with my workout & ready to enjoy the Afternoon*


Wonderful picture as always!


----------



## sirGordy

Here I am in Philadelphia today. 

View attachment Ben Franklin Br and Me 2.jpg


----------



## Shosh

sirGordy said:


> Here I am in Philadelphia today.



You have a nice smile Gordy. Lovely pic.


----------



## Shosh

Saxphon said:


> I think we need to see more pictures of Susannah - she is quite stunning.
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us Susannah.



Your wish is my command.

View attachment 1135374341_8edf289c69_m.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

great pics everyone


----------



## nikola090

velia :wubu:


----------



## Ruffie

At my friends wedding yesterday.
1st pic the happy couple right after the ceremony
2nd image Meagan and I
3rd image My circle sisters and good friends. Sheila the lady in the gray overcoat is the mother of the bride.
Was a great day the rain held till evening so we could all hang out at the farm visit, take pictures and have some fun.
Ruth 

View attachment Howlands.jpg


View attachment Mags and I.jpg


View attachment the gals.jpg


----------



## MamaLisa

Susannah said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> View attachment 68053



Hot baby girl!

This was taken at my house yesterday.. Erin & me mmmm lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

sirGordy said:


> Here I am in Philadelphia today.


You have a beautiful smile and it is a great picture!



Susannah said:


> Your wish is my command.


:smitten: My Dear you look gorgeous in this picture!



Ruffie said:


> At my friends wedding yesterday.
> 1st pic the happy couple right after the ceremony
> 2nd image Meagan and I
> 3rd image My circle sisters and good friends. Sheila the lady in the gray overcoat is the mother of the bride.
> Was a great day the rain held till evening so we could all hang out at the farm visit, take pictures and have some fun.
> Ruth


Great pictures!



MamaLisa said:


> Hot baby girl!
> 
> This was taken at my house yesterday.. Erin & me mmmm lol


You both look beautiful!


----------



## BarbBBW

sirGordy said:


> Here I am in Philadelphia today.


 looking good!



Susannah said:


> Your wish is my command.


 fabulous!



Ruffie said:


> At my friends wedding yesterday.
> 1st pic the happy couple right after the ceremony
> 2nd image Meagan and I
> 3rd image My circle sisters and good friends. Sheila the lady in the gray overcoat is the mother of the bride.
> Was a great day the rain held till evening so we could all hang out at the farm visit, take pictures and have some fun.
> Ruth


wow, what beautiful people in those pictures!



MamaLisa said:


> Hot baby girl!
> 
> This was taken at my house yesterday.. Erin & me mmmm lol


 awww how damn cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sirGordy said:


> Here I am in Philadelphia today.



So nice to see you posting Gordy! Fantastic picture- you look great. Looks like it was a beautiful day to visit Philly, too! 



Ruffie said:


> At my friends wedding yesterday.
> 1st pic the happy couple right after the ceremony
> 2nd image Meagan and I
> 3rd image My circle sisters and good friends. Sheila the lady in the gray overcoat is the mother of the bride.
> Was a great day the rain held till evening so we could all hang out at the farm visit, take pictures and have some fun.
> Ruth



Such nice pictures Ruth- what's with you going to all these wedding lately? 



Susannah said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> View attachment 68053



You look like a model! So very lovely, as always Shosh :bow:



MamaLisa said:


> Hot baby girl!
> 
> This was taken at my house yesterday.. Erin & me mmmm lol



Awwwwwwwwwwww what a sweet family picture


----------



## velia

BarbBBW said:


> simple beauty. Its great to see!! Love the rosy red cheeks!



I used to hate, hate, hate them when I was a teenager, but I've come to terms with them.  Thanks!



HottiMegan said:


> You are very welcome  he's doing great. He turns 1 on Tuesday. Can't believe it. I have a bunch of new photos I'll post Tuesday evening in honor of his birthday.



It's just surreal! Seems like we were just pregnant. Jack is already 8 months, and I just can't believe it. Alex is absolutely adorable-- can't wait to see new pics!



Susannah said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> View attachment 68053



Woah! Thanks for sharing that pic, you're simply gorgeous!



nikola090 said:


> velia :wubu:



Thanks. :blush:



Ruffie said:


> At my friends wedding yesterday.
> 1st pic the happy couple right after the ceremony
> 2nd image Meagan and I
> 3rd image My circle sisters and good friends. Sheila the lady in the gray overcoat is the mother of the bride.
> Was a great day the rain held till evening so we could all hang out at the farm visit, take pictures and have some fun.
> Ruth



Ruth, you look lovely and I ADORE your outfit!



MamaLisa said:


> Hot baby girl!
> 
> This was taken at my house yesterday.. Erin & me mmmm lol



MamaLisa, I have some serious hair envy now.  You look great!


----------



## KatsPyjamas

MamaLisa said:


> This was taken at my house yesterday.. Erin & me mmmm lol



OMG both your hairs


----------



## Ruffie

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You have a beautiful smile and it is a great picture!
> 
> 
> :smitten: My Dear you look gorgeous in this picture!
> 
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> 
> You both look beautiful!



Thanks we were having fun, always makes for good pictures!


----------



## Ruffie

BarbBBW said:


> looking good!
> 
> fabulous!
> 
> wow, what beautiful people in those pictures!
> 
> awww how damn cute!



Thanks Barb. Not often we all get fluffed up and get together. We are more a jeans and t-shirt type of gang LOL!


----------



## Ruffie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So nice to see you posting Gordy! Fantastic picture- you look great. Looks like it was a beautiful day to visit Philly, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Such nice pictures Ruth- what's with you going to all these wedding lately?
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a model! So very lovely, as always Shosh :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwww what a sweet family picture



Well as a wedding photographer I am at alot of wedding in the summer months. But this year had three personal ones to go to and this last one didn't have to take any pictures at it(although you can see I snapped a few, couldn't help myself) Meagan said you are family and family is not working at my wedding you are coming as a guest. SHeila her mom laughed and said just try and stop her! Now my buddies 40th birthday next weekend(won't post the pictures from that:wubu
Ruth


----------



## Ruffie

velia said:


> I used to hate, hate, hate them when I was a teenager, but I've come to terms with them.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's just surreal! Seems like we were just pregnant. Jack is already 8 months, and I just can't believe it. Alex is absolutely adorable-- can't wait to see new pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Thanks for sharing that pic, you're simply gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth, you look lovely and I ADORE your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> MamaLisa, I have some serious hair envy now.  You look great!



Thank you. I just added a new top I got for half off clearance price to flowey pants and a over jacket I had and voila! I was comfortable and got compliments on the outfit, best of both worlds!


----------



## tonynyc

sirGordy said:


> Here I am in Philadelphia today.



Great Pic Gordy- what is the name of the Bridge in the background? 



Susannah said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> View attachment 68053




Susannah:

Wow- very stunning - u need to grant more wishes...:wubu:


----------



## Rowan

Cors said:


> I'm developing such a crush on you, Ashmamma! :wubu:
> 
> A recent pic where my skin actually looks good. I don't normally wear caps but the sun was merciless.



you are such a beauty!!!


----------



## sirGordy

Thank you all for your compliments on my photo. Tony, that was the Benjamin Franklin Bridge, one of two major crossings of the Delaware leading into the major sections of Philadelphia. (the Walt Whitman Bridge, being the other).


----------



## Aust99

hi... had a good day out with some girlfriends on the weekend, many drinks were had... good food too.... here is me on Saturday...

View attachment 68100


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust, you are soooo beautiful:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Aust99 said:


> hi... had a good day out with some girlfriends on the weekend, many drinks were had... good food too.... here is me on Saturday...


Such a pretty picture..


----------



## furious styles

early this morning


----------



## Noir

surprised myself by taking a pic haha


----------



## Crystal

furious styles said:


> early this morning



Oh wow. :blush:

You are breathtakingly gorgeous. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

furious styles said:


> early this morning


Another great Picture of you FS!



Noir said:


> surprised myself by taking a pic haha


LOL You look surprised!


----------



## Surlysomething

Aust99 said:


> hi... had a good day out with some girlfriends on the weekend, many drinks were had... good food too.... here is me on Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 68100



so pretty!


----------



## Surlysomething

furious styles said:


> early this morning




always with that handsome face


----------



## Surlysomething

Noir said:


> surprised myself by taking a pic haha



Someone needs coffee, stat.


----------



## Shosh

Aust99 said:


> hi... had a good day out with some girlfriends on the weekend, many drinks were had... good food too.... here is me on Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 68100



Hi Aust. You look pretty. Where do you live? I am in Castlemaine, which is in central Victoria.


----------



## Aust99

Susannah said:


> Hi Aust. You look pretty. Where do you live? I am in Castlemaine, which is in central Victoria.



Hi Susannah... I'm from Perth, on the West coast....


----------



## Shosh

Aust99 said:


> Hi Susannah... I'm from Perth, on the West coast....



We are on opposite coasts from each other.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shoshiebug.jpg


Me this morning.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Susannah said:


> View attachment 68120
> 
> 
> Me this morning.



What a beauty.


----------



## goofy girl

Leesa said:


> Enjoying the sprinkler in the back yard.



I love this!!!!


----------



## Crystal

A new haircut! 

Before and After:
(both taken on my cell, too lazy to charge my digital camera) 

View attachment Resize.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

Aust99 said:


> hi... had a good day out with some girlfriends on the weekend, many drinks were had... good food too.... here is me on Saturday...
> adorable





furious styles said:


> early this morning


 so very handsome!!,..umm ,....ok HOT:smitten:



Noir said:


> surprised myself by taking a pic haha


 LOL you are funny!! and adorable



Susannah said:


> Me this morning.


 haha love this pic! you look pissed



CrystalUT11 said:


> A new haircut!
> 
> Before and After:
> (both taken on my cell, too lazy to charge my digital camera)


Love the shorter hair! very sexy


----------



## benzdiesel

CrystalUT11 said:


> A new haircut!
> 
> Before and After:
> (both taken on my cell, too lazy to charge my digital camera)



Nice! Shorter hair doesn't always work for people, but you look great!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Susannah said:


> View attachment 68120
> 
> 
> Me this morning.


What a beautiful women you are!



CrystalUT11 said:


> A new haircut!
> 
> Before and After:
> (both taken on my cell, too lazy to charge my digital camera)


Love it! You look so good with short hair!:smitten:


----------



## steve-aka

CrystalUT11 said:


> A new haircut!
> 
> Before and After:
> (both taken on my cell, too lazy to charge my digital camera)



I love long hair, but I gotta admit, you're rocking the shortness!


----------



## cityslicker

dynomite_gurl said:


> Most recent pic of ME




I'm new to this site, but I have already found something I like  
VERY beautiful lady:smitten:


----------



## Shosh

Thank you so much to everybody who gave me a compliment.:kiss2:

I was told I looked upset in the other pic. Must have been the events of this week at Dims.

Here is another pic.

View attachment Me resized.jpg


----------



## sirGordy

Here is one more of me in the Reading Terminal Market - Philadelphia, PA. 
Thank you all for your compliments on my previous photos  

View attachment Gordon2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much to everybody who gave me a compliment.:kiss2:
> 
> I was told I looked upset in the other pic. Must have been the events of this week at Dims.
> 
> Here is another pic.



*Lovely as ALWAYS Shoshie!*



CrystalUT11 said:


> A new haircut!
> 
> Before and After:
> (both taken on my cell, too lazy to charge my digital camera)


*Nice cut! I like the way it frames your face.*


----------



## Oldtimer76

CrystalUT11 said:


> A new haircut!
> 
> Before and After:
> (both taken on my cell, too lazy to charge my digital camera)



A Hottie:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Susannah said:


> Thank you so much to everybody who gave me a compliment.:kiss2:
> 
> I was told I looked upset in the other pic. Must have been the events of this week at Dims.
> 
> Here is another pic.
> 
> View attachment 68129



And another Hottie:wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

sirGordy said:


> Here is one more of me in the Reading Terminal Market - Philadelphia, PA.
> Thank you all for your compliments on my previous photos



Looking handsome Gordy!! and look food in the backround yum!! a twofer!!


----------



## Tracii

Took this one last weekend good god I need to go to the tanning bed!




[/IMG]


----------



## Noir

Tracii said:


> Took this one last weekend good god I need to go to the tanning bed!
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Look perfectly fine to me!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

sirGordy said:


> Here is one more of me in the Reading Terminal Market - Philadelphia, PA.
> Thank you all for your compliments on my previous photos


You look so handsome!



Tracii said:


> Took this one last weekend good god I need to go to the tanning bed!
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


You look wonderful!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Tracii said:


> Took this one last weekend good god I need to go to the tanning bed!
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Beautiful lady, beautiful dress:wubu:


----------



## Crystal

BarbBBW said:


> Love the shorter hair! very sexy





benzdiesel said:


> Nice! Shorter hair doesn't always work for people, but you look great!





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Love it! You look so good with short hair!:smitten:





steve-aka said:


> I love long hair, but I gotta admit, you're rocking the shortness!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Nice cut! I like the way it frames your face.*





Oldtimer76 said:


> A Hottie:wubu:




I love waking up to really nice compliments on Dimensions. You guys are so sweet.


----------



## goofy girl

SUnrise on Cape COd


----------



## Fonzy

cityslicker said:


> I'm new to this site, but I have already found something I like
> VERY beautiful lady:smitten:



Too bad I found her first!


----------



## goofy girl

succubus_dxb said:


> I totally just came back to check out Jay's latest photo again....... :eat1:
> 
> *snip*



yeah, I've found myself doing that lately as well. It's so worth the trip.


----------



## goofy girl

cityslicker said:


> I'm new to this site, but I have already found something I like
> VERY beautiful lady:smitten:



Welcome to the boards  Enjoy!


----------



## BarbBBW

goofy girl said:


> SUnrise on Cape COd



what a beautiful sight! you look so romantic in the sunset


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tracii said:


> Took this one last weekend good god I need to go to the tanning bed!


*You look lovely! Love the dress on you!*



goofy girl said:


> SUnrise on Cape COd


*Aaaah! Great pic Bridg!*


----------



## BarbBBW

Tracii said:


> Took this one last weekend good god I need to go to the tanning bed!


 that dress is beautiful y, you look great babe


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cruisin' on The Charles River this past weekend...


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> Cruisin' on The Charles River this past weekend...



boobalicious...


----------



## luscious_lulu

Random vegas pics


----------



## BarbBBW

luscious_lulu said:


> Random vegas pics


 ohhh sexy mama!!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Cruisin' on The Charles River this past weekend...​


you look happy and beautiful! was it alot of fun?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> boobalicious...


*HAHAHA!:happy: Thanks!*



luscious_lulu said:


> Random vegas pics


*Look who's talking about "boobalicaious"!:eat2:*



BarbBBW said:


> ...snip...
> you look happy and beautiful! was it alot of fun?


*Thanks Barb! Yes, it really was fun. *


----------



## Crystal

luscious_lulu said:


> Random vegas pics



I love the color of your hair in that first picture. It's beautiful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fantastic smiles, OWA and Lulu!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blonde for a week was long enough for me!

Before:
View attachment 68175


After

View attachment 68176


----------



## BarbBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> Blonde for a week was long enough for me!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 68175
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 68176



I am not a big "blonde hair" lover, but honestly , they both look really great on you. U have that perfect skin tone for those colors~


----------



## MisticalMisty

BarbBBW said:


> I am not a big "blonde hair" lover, but honestly , they both look really great on you. U have that perfect skin tone for those colors~



Thanks..and to be honest..I would have kept the blonde..if I could afford the every 3 week root touch up. The way things are going...I make it for color about every 2 months..this is as close to my natural color as I can get!


----------



## Shosh

luscious_lulu said:


> Random vegas pics



Lovely pic of you Lulu.


----------



## Shosh

Tracii said:


> Took this one last weekend good god I need to go to the tanning bed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You have pretty hair Tracii. It seems the right length for you.


----------



## BarbBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks..and to be honest..I would have kept the blonde..if I could afford the every 3 week root touch up. The way things are going...I make it for color about every 2 months..this is as close to my natural color as I can get!



LOL i hear ya babe, did u go to a salon? or home? cause the home touch up for the roots are pretty cheap


----------



## MamaLisa

velia said:


> I used to hate, hate, hate them when I was a teenager, but I've come to terms with them.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's just surreal! Seems like we were just pregnant. Jack is already 8 months, and I just can't believe it. Alex is absolutely adorable-- can't wait to see new pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Thanks for sharing that pic, you're simply gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth, you look lovely and I ADORE your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> MamaLisa, I have some serious hair envy now.  You look great!





KatsPyjamas said:


> OMG both your hairs





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So nice to see you posting Gordy! Fantastic picture- you look great. Looks like it was a beautiful day to visit Philly, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Such nice pictures Ruth- what's with you going to all these wedding lately?
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a model! So very lovely, as always Shosh :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwww what a sweet family picture





OneWickedAngel said:


> Cruisin' on The Charles River this past weekend...



YUM MY WICKED ANGEL!



THANKS FOR ALL UR COMPLIMENTS EVERYONE ELSE...!!!


----------



## Tracii

Awww thanks everybody that makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## MisticalMisty

BarbBBW said:


> LOL i hear ya babe, did u go to a salon? or home? cause the home touch up for the roots are pretty cheap



Salon...I don't do it at home anymore!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Tracii said:


> Took this one last weekend good god I need to go to the tanning bed!
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You are looking as lovely as ever Tracii, but PLEASE don't go to the tanning bed- it's so dangerous! Spray tan!!! :kiss2:


----------



## dragorat

Hey Gordo....LTNS....Lookin' good my brother!


----------



## D square

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, teehee.



Aren't you adorable.:eat2:


----------



## D square

BarbBBW said:


> risque???? ahhaha



You will neve hear me complain. :smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu

BarbBBW said:


> ohhh sexy mama!!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Look who's talking about "boobalicaious"!:eat2:*





CrystalUT11 said:


> I love the color of your hair in that first picture. It's beautiful!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fantastic smiles, OWA and Lulu!





Susannah said:


> Lovely pic of you Lulu.



Thanks ladies.


----------



## luscious_lulu

MisticalMisty said:


> Blonde for a week was long enough for me!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 68175
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 68176



Both colours suit you, but the blonde is my fav.


----------



## BarbBBW

D square said:


> You will neve hear me complain. :smitten:



aww thanks D square! I forgot I even posted that one hehehe


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

goofy girl said:


> SUnrise on Cape COd


what a beautiful Sunrose and a beautiful women!




OneWickedAngel said:


> Cruisin' on The Charles River this past weekend...


I love that shirt..the sky looks so pretty!




luscious_lulu said:


> Random vegas pics


Gorgeous Ms Lulu



MisticalMisty said:


> Blonde for a week was long enough for me!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 68175
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 68176


You look so good as a blonde! but I like both..


----------



## MisticalMisty

luscious_lulu said:


> Both colours suit you, but the blonde is my fav.



Thank you!


----------



## MisticalMisty

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look so good as a blonde! but I like both..



Thank you Erin


----------



## tonynyc

Mistical Misty: I like both hairstyles on you.

Now your Avatar is great (A Dims must to combat the Dog Days of Summer) ... I am also dreaming of snow....


----------



## Noir

About to head out


----------



## Paul

Very Pretty, thanks for posting. ))


Aust99 said:


> hi... had a good day out with some girlfriends on the weekend, many drinks were had... good food too.... here is me on Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 68100


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

MisticalMisty said:


> Thank you Erin


Your so very welcome..I know how it goes when there is a lot of blonde when you get it dyed..I get highlights and well I still have my highlights from when I got my hair done about 2 yrs ago.. They have just grow out and I don't do anything about it..It still looks natural I guess LOL or I just don't care..LOL..your right it does costs a lot to keep getting it redone!



Noir said:


> About to head out


My.. My.. Don't you just look all sexy!:smitten::wubu:


----------



## DJ_S

from an hour or so ago!


----------



## DJ_S

velia said:


> Cool thread! I can't believe I haven't seen it before. Taken yesterday.



great shots! the lighting in the second pic is perfect.


----------



## Malarkey

Jay West Coast said:


> OMG I love this thread!
> 
> Here's me yesterday trying to figure out what to do in the heat. Damn its been so hot...
> 
> As they say: This Is Africa.



Rediculous! I can't even look at this photo!! Ok, maybe a peek, but that's all! :blush:


----------



## Malarkey

So i was hoping that maybe some of you dangerously handsome men from this thread could possibly make your way over........i don't know,here?
Us women in Oregon have a lack of men. Maybe we could get you all together and create a bill-board saying "We do exist". lol....We should make one for us women as well. Am i brilliant, or what? lol


----------



## BBWModel

Do you EVER take a bad picture?!? I think not...my goodness you are ADORABLE!!





Noir said:


> About to head out


----------



## Tracii

I have to agree Noir is pretty dang cute.:smitten:


----------



## Noir

aw shucks guys haha


----------



## sweet&fat

Noir said:


> About to head out



You remind me of Michael Pitt!


----------



## Surlysomething

DJ_S said:


> from an hour or so ago!




You have awesome hair!


----------



## luscious_lulu

DJ_S said:


> from an hour or so ago!



so cute!

........................................................................................


----------



## StaySafeTonight

One is me having Christmas in July at the music store I work at-- just being glad that I'm wearing my onesie in public and that there is awesome air conditioning there!

The second is me (before my desperately needed haircut) and my new nephew who I freaking love!


----------



## tonynyc

StaySafeTonight said:


> One is me having Christmas in July at the music store I work at-- just being glad that I'm wearing my onesie in public and that there is awesome air conditioning there!
> 
> The second is me (before my desperately needed haircut) and my new nephew who I freaking love!



Welcome to the Boards - great pic- what are those 'Bad Santas' up to


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



OMG i want u so bad!


----------



## MamaLisa

DJ_S said:


> from an hour or so ago!



sexy cunt!


----------



## DJ_S

Surlysomething said:


> You have awesome hair!





luscious_lulu said:


> so cute!
> 
> ........................................................................................





MamaLisa said:


> sexy cunt!



Thank you lady's! 

And from earlier today, I had an interview..


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

DJ_S said:


> Thank you lady's!
> 
> And from earlier today, I had an interview..


You look all snazzy in your suit!:smitten:


----------



## DJ_S

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look as snazzy in your suit!:smitten:



why thank you!!  :kiss2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

DJ_S said:


> why thank you!!  :kiss2:


Your Welcome..:kiss2:


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan

babyjeep21 said:


> A few weeks back I cut and donated my hair to Locks of Love. 12 Inches. Here is the before and after:


Wow, pretty.


----------



## velia

DJ_S said:


> great shots! the lighting in the second pic is perfect.



Thank you! :blush:



Malarkey said:


> So i was hoping that maybe some of you dangerously handsome men from this thread could possibly make your way over........i don't know,here?
> Us women in Oregon have a lack of men. Maybe we could get you all together and create a bill-board saying "We do exist". lol....We should make one for us women as well. Am i brilliant, or what? lol



Count me in. Seriously. I'm just 45 minutes from Portland.


----------



## BarbBBW

how do you all keep up with this thread Oh My Gosh!!

You all LOOK awesome!!


----------



## Malarkey

velia said:


> Thank you! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in. Seriously. I'm just 45 minutes from Portland.



You should let me know when your in Portland next and we can go out "hunting" hahaha...........that sounds horrible.....!!!!


----------



## Malarkey

Noir said:


> About to head out
> I've decided to call you Mr.Chill,lol You reel 'em in with those eyes don't you?





And from earlier today, I had an interview..

My what big feet you have,lol.....I had to say it. Very cute-i'm referring to your face this time,lol










[/QUOTE]


----------



## steve-aka

Malarkey said:


> So i was hoping that maybe some of you dangerously handsome men from this thread could possibly make your way over........i don't know,here?
> Us women in Oregon have a lack of men. Maybe we could get you all together and create a bill-board saying "We do exist". lol....We should make one for us women as well. Am i brilliant, or what? lol





velia said:


> Thank you! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in. Seriously. I'm just 45 minutes from Portland.



Wow, the Portland peeps seem to be making quite a show on this thread right now. My wife and I live here in P-town too. Maybe we should all migrate over to the West board and set up a meet up?


----------



## kayrae

Yeah... all you Portlanders should have a meet-up where y'all get in a big van and drive down to San Francisco. Just sayin'


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Noir said:


> About to head out


*That is a crazy, casually sexy look for you.*



StaySafeTonight said:


> One is me having Christmas in July at the music store I work at-- just being glad that I'm wearing my onesie in public and that there is awesome air conditioning there!
> 
> The second is me (before my desperately needed haircut) and my new nephew who I freaking love!


*Great Pics! Welcome to Dins!*



MamaLisa said:


> OMG i want u so bad!


*LOL! Down woman!*



DJ_S said:


> ...snip...
> And from earlier today, I had an interview..


*Whoa DJ! Look at you looking all sharp! NICE*


----------



## BBWModel

I said this over on Facebook, but I have to say it again... Looking Good!!!

:wubu:



DJ_S said:


> Thank you lady's!
> 
> And from earlier today, I had an interview..


----------



## Malarkey

steve-aka said:


> Wow, the Portland peeps seem to be making quite a show on this thread right now. My wife and I live here in P-town too. Maybe we should all migrate over to the West board and set up a meet up?



This is a strong possibilty.........


----------



## velia

steve-aka said:


> Wow, the Portland peeps seem to be making quite a show on this thread right now. My wife and I live here in P-town too. Maybe we should all migrate over to the West board and set up a meet up?



We absolutely should. I'm from the Gorge, but I think there's a stronger possibility of a meet up in PDX.



Malarkey said:


> This is a strong possibilty.........



Woot! I'm going to look and see if anyone has set up a thread on the West board.


----------



## steve-aka

kayrae said:


> Yeah... all you Portlanders should have a meet-up where y'all get in a big van and drive down to San Francisco. Just sayin'



Does the BART have a stop up here in Portland?


----------



## steve-aka

velia said:


> We absolutely should. I'm from the Gorge, but I think there's a stronger possibility of a meet up in PDX.
> 
> 
> 
> Woot! I'm going to look and see if anyone has set up a thread on the West board.



Whereabouts in the Gorge do you live? My wife and I love Hood River, are you near there? They have a kickass brewpub that serves tasty pizza there called Double Mountain Brewery. The beer is killer! I'd totally do a meet up there!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

DJ_S - you clean up really nicely.  lol


----------



## goofy girl

More from the Cape Cod trip....


----------



## luscious_lulu

goofy girl said:


> More from the Cape Cod trip....



you look relaxed and happy. I'm so jealous!


----------



## thejuicyone

me and my boo


----------



## mszwebs

Me before an LBC dance in Milwaukee, 2 weeks ago...

View attachment Me 1.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

mszwebs said:


> Me before an LBC dance in Milwaukee, 2 weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 68312



wow , what a ham, you look beautiful!


----------



## Crystal

thejuicyone said:


> me and my boo



Gorgeous! I love the angle in this pic, too. :happy:


----------



## Squee360

And I agree with CrystalUT on the angle., 
Yep, here is me


----------



## BarbBBW

Squee360 said:


> And I agree with CrystalUT on the angle.,
> Yep, here is me



so handsome!


----------



## mszwebs

Squee360 said:


> And I agree with CrystalUT on the angle.,
> Yep, here is me



Hottie!!


----------



## Crystal

Squee360 said:


> And I agree with CrystalUT on the angle.,
> Yep, here is me



Seriously sexy.


----------



## Squee360

Thank you, for all the nice compliments. .


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Cute, Squee.


----------



## velia

steve-aka said:


> Whereabouts in the Gorge do you live? My wife and I love Hood River, are you near there? They have a kickass brewpub that serves tasty pizza there called Double Mountain Brewery. The beer is killer! I'd totally do a meet up there!



PMed you. 



goofy girl said:


> More from the Cape Cod trip....



I love dark sunset-y pics like that. You're a lovely lady!



Squee360 said:


> And I agree with CrystalUT on the angle.,
> Yep, here is me



My, you're a handsome gent.


----------



## Tracii

Some awesomely handsome guys in this thread.:wubu:


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


> me and my boo


hes so little haha, oh no wait your just fat sorry


----------



## BarbBBW

thejuicyone said:


> me and my boo



thats a hot pic!! very nice!


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Me in my garden this morning.


----------



## velia

lemonadebrigade said:


> Me in my garden this morning.



Very sexy frames, pretty lady!


----------



## Gspoon

Just taken, hadn't in a while


----------



## BarbBBW

lemonadebrigade said:


> Me in my garden this morning.
> 
> what a lovely pic of you in both!love the garden!





Gspoon said:


> Just taken, hadn't in a while



very nice, handsome


----------



## KFD

Someone on here was lucky enough to get one I AM NOT POSTING ON HERE!!!

I know, its another mirror whore picture...

KFD 

View attachment 080709_15061.jpg


----------



## BarbBBW

KFD said:


> Someone on here was lucky enough to get one I AM NOT POSTING ON HERE!!!
> 
> I know, its another mirror whore picture...
> 
> KFD



such a tease


----------



## Tracii

thejuicyone said:


> me and my boo



Why do I have the urge to run my hand up the leg of his boxers?
J/K that is a very cute pic juicyone you lucky girl.


----------



## Tracii

KFD said:


> Someone on here was lucky enough to get one I AM NOT POSTING ON HERE!!!
> 
> I know, its another mirror whore picture...
> 
> KFD



Why stop at the shirt take it all off.J/K nice bod.


----------



## Kellie Kay

Rachael and I are having an amazing night filled with good food and Wii games! Can it get much better? NO WAY! (we even had ice cream!) lol 

View attachment DSC04797.JPG


----------



## mszwebs

Kellie Kay said:


> Rachael and I are having an amazing night filled with good food and Wii games! Can it get much better? NO WAY! (we even had ice cream!) lol



CUTIES!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lemonadebrigade said:


> Me in my garden this morning.



Your pictures are always so cute 



Gspoon said:


> Just taken, hadn't in a while



You certainly have grown, young man :smitten: 


Kellie Kay said:


> Rachael and I are having an amazing night filled with good food and Wii games! Can it get much better? NO WAY! (we even had ice cream!) lol




w00t! That looks like fun- save me any ice cream?


----------



## BarbBBW

Kellie Kay said:


> Rachael and I are having an amazing night filled with good food and Wii games! Can it get much better? NO WAY! (we even had ice cream!) lol



haha looks like alot of fun!! Maybe too much fun!! you ladies had the hook up right there!


----------



## BarbBBW

me tonight,... bored on Saturday night?!!? i suck! lol 

View attachment Picture 20.jpg


View attachment Picture 19.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

BarbBBW said:


> me tonight,... bored on Saturday night?!!? i suck! lol



wowwwwwwwwww hottie

can't wait for the bash :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> me tonight,... bored on Saturday night?!!? i suck! lol



*Heck no - you also need be bored more often*


----------



## Surlysomething

BarbBBW said:


> me tonight,... bored on Saturday night?!!? i suck! lol




Those are really lovely pictures, Barb.


----------



## BarbBBW

KHayes666 said:


> wowwwwwwwwww hottie
> 
> can't wait for the bash :smitten:


 why ? u fucking mini too?!??! LMAO



tonynyc said:


> *Heck no - you also need be bored more often*


aww Tony always a sweetheart


Surlysomething said:


> Those are really lovely pictures, Barb.


 Thank you!! and look no cleavage?! hahaha


----------



## Tracii

Wow Barb you're cute when your bored.Can I come over?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Decided to play around tonight with my camera....nothing better to do!! 

View attachment afternightout.jpg


View attachment DSCN2990.JPG


----------



## BarbBBW

Tracii said:


> Wow Barb you're cute when your bored.Can I come over?



absolutely!! c'mere!!


----------



## BeastofBurden.

MzDeeZyre said:


> Decided to play around tonight with my camera....nothing better to do!!



very very good decision...in my opinion


----------



## BBWModel

Hey, those are some pretty hot broads right there! LOL ;o)



Kellie Kay said:


> Rachael and I are having an amazing night filled with good food and Wii games! Can it get much better? NO WAY! (we even had ice cream!) lol


----------



## Famouslastwords

Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.


----------



## tonynyc

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.



FLW: Very cute- nice top and I love that Sexy Smile


----------



## Wagimawr

Me, both in and out of my element, as one friend of mine put it.


----------



## Shosh

Wagimawr said:


> Me, both in and out of my element, as one friend of mine put it.



Aww! Cute! About time you posted a pic!


----------



## Shosh

KFD said:


> Someone on here was lucky enough to get one I AM NOT POSTING ON HERE!!!
> 
> I know, its another mirror whore picture...
> 
> KFD



You are cute, but the bathroom pic is putting me off!:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.



Pretty FLW.


----------



## steve-aka

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.



Cute pic! Nice summery top!

(BTW, I like how you wrote "I'mma".)


----------



## lemonadebrigade

velia said:


> Very sexy frames, pretty lady!





BarbBBW said:


> what a lovely pic of you in both!love the garden!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Your pictures are always so cute



Thanks everyone.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Gspoon said:


> Just taken, hadn't in a while



I <3 me some Spoony.


----------



## BarbBBW

BarbBBW said:


> why ? u fucking mini too?!??! LMAO


 BTW, that was a joke, in reference to the "sex at the bash thread":doh:



MzDeeZyre said:


> Decided to play around tonight with my camera....nothing better to do!!


 oh ;la la sexy sexy



Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.


 you look great! love those colors on you



Wagimawr said:


> Me, both in and out of my element, as one friend of mine put it.



very cute Jason


----------



## Dark_Hart

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.



Your beauty is so stunning:smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Kellie Kay said:


> Rachael and I are having an amazing night filled with good food and Wii games! Can it get much better? NO WAY! (we even had ice cream!) lol




Haha... It's ally my fault that you're good friends! DAhAHAHAHAHAHAH! Feel my power!


----------



## Tracii

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.



That is such a cute top AND you look great too!
Hair and nails are perfect.

Wags thanks for the pic FINALLY, a major cutie.:smitten:
I have that same T just in pink.


----------



## BBWModel

Yes, it is all your fault!! THANK YOU!!





Jon Blaze said:


> Haha... It's ally my fault that you're good friends! DAhAHAHAHAHAHAH! Feel my power!


----------



## Jon Blaze

It's all my fault I can't spell either. DAMNIT


----------



## BBWModel

That's ok, you don't have to be able to spell to hang with us!





Jon Blaze said:


> It's all my fault I can't spell either. DAMNIT


----------



## Crystal

Gspoon said:


> Just taken, hadn't in a while



Very, very nice, Spoony. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

@Wagimawr- I like the new pics- you look great 



Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.



That looks so good on you- perfect! and your smile is lovely :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

BarbBBW said:


> me tonight,... bored on Saturday night?!!? i suck! lol



So pretty. I'm jealous you have such beautiful hair.


----------



## luscious_lulu

I went out with some friends to my sister's bar...
Mallory and I





Me looking annoyed at something.


----------



## Malarkey

Right i WAS going to put up a new photo but when i posted it, my pic was ginormous!!! Must figure out how the bloody hell to resize pic's!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thejuicyone said:


> me and my boo





Tracii said:


> Why do I have the urge to run my hand up the leg of his boxers?
> J/K that is a very cute pic juicyone you lucky girl.


*Paraphrasing Tracii, he is one lucky guy, but I wanna run my hand up Jucy's leg!*



mszwebs said:


> Me before an LBC dance in Milwaukee, 2 weeks ago...


*HAHA! Do you ever look bad woman?! It's not fair to the rest of us!*



Squee360 said:


> Yep, here is me


*Oh! So Very handsome! *



lemonadebrigade said:


> Me in my garden this morning.


*So pretty and those glasses are so great on you!*



Gspoon said:


> Just taken, hadn't in a while


*Don't wait so long between pics -- denying us the pleasure! *



KFD said:


> Someone on here was lucky enough to get one I AM NOT POSTING ON HERE!!!
> 
> I know, its another mirror whore picture...
> 
> KFD


*You're just so wrong for teasing us about the goodies we can't see while offering up this delectable gem! I WANNA SEE THE GOOD STUFF TOO DAMMIT! *




Kellie Kay said:


> Rachael and I are having an amazing night filled with good food and Wii games! Can it get much better? NO WAY! (we even had ice cream!) lol


*Jealous! Jealous! Jealous! You two look so damn cute and having so much fun!!*



BarbBBW said:


> me tonight,... bored on Saturday night?!!? i suck! lol


*Now darling we all know when you suck, you wind up getting bored! But I'll be damned if you don't look good! Your hair looks fantastic!:smitten:*



MzDeeZyre said:


> Decided to play around tonight with my camera....nothing better to do!!


*Well, if you have nothing better to do, it helps to look so damn good doing it.*



Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.


*FLW what a gorgeous top! You look FAB in it!!*



Wagimawr said:


> Me, both in and out of my element, as one friend of mine put it.


*CUTE! I like the t-shirt!*



luscious_lulu said:


> I went out with some friends to my sister's bar...
> Mallory and I
> 
> Me looking annoyed at something.


*Anyone ever tell you -- you're beautiful when you're annoyed?*


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Anyone ever tell you -- you're beautiful when you're annoyed?*




I believe you just did! :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks fantastic! :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.



You look absolutely incredible...:blush: :happy:


----------



## BarbBBW

luscious_lulu said:


> So pretty. I'm jealous you have such beautiful hair.


 aww ty!! its all frizzy and curly actually, i straighten it , but thank you babe! Muahhhh



luscious_lulu said:


> I went out with some friends to my sister's bar...
> Mallory and I
> 
> Me looking annoyed at something.


LuLu, you guys look great!!
Lots of fun, i can tell!


OneWickedAngel said:


> *Now darling we all know when you suck, you wind up getting bored! But I'll be damned if you don't look good! Your hair looks fantastic!:smitten:*
> 
> *Well, if you have nothing better to do, it helps to look so damn good doing it.*
> 
> 
> [


hehehe ty baby!! You ALways make me smile!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks fantastic! :eat2:


ty hehe


----------



## Ruffie

Some pics from last night at my friends place for her 40th before we hit the bar My adopted daughter Cathy, Niki the birthday gal and I.
Niki and I cuddling LOL
My friend Dana and I 

View attachment Da gurls.jpg


View attachment Nik40th.jpg


View attachment Dana and I.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Ruffie said:


> Some pics from last night at my friends place for her 40th before we hit the bar My adopted daughter Cathy, Niki the birthday gal and I.
> Niki and I cuddling LOL
> My friend Dana and I



Beautiful Ruffie!

That purple looks fantastic on you.


----------



## MamaLisa

Ruffie said:


> Some pics from last night at my friends place for her 40th before we hit the bar My adopted daughter Cathy, Niki the birthday gal and I.
> Niki and I cuddling LOL
> My friend Dana and I



OMG SO CUTE~!!!! Wish i was on the couch with ya's :eat2:


----------



## comaseason

Some pics from my vacation:

On a boat in Key West






Fatties Off Roading in Cozumel (imagine the jiggling!)


----------



## thatgirl08

I look angry but I'm not!





I'm obsessed with my own nails right now.


----------



## steve-aka

comaseason said:


> Some pics from my vacation:
> 
> On a boat in Key West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatties Off Roading in Cozumel (imagine the jiggling!)



Looks like you had a blast! Must get together and hear all about it soon. BTW, welcome back to dreary ol' Portland...


----------



## DJ_S

Malarkey said:


> And from earlier today, I had an interview..
> 
> My what big feet you have,lol.....I had to say it. Very cute-i'm referring to your face this time,lol
> 
> 
> Lol are you the wolf?


[/QUOTE]



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Whoa DJ! Look at you looking all sharp! NICE*



Heh heh, I was feeling that way too! Thank you 



BBWModel said:


> I said this over on Facebook, but I have to say it again... Looking Good!!!
> 
> :wubu:



Aw thanks heaps BBWModel! Um I've just clicked on who you are..whoops. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> DJ_S - you clean up really nicely.  lol



Sometimes LOL, thanks


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ruffie said:


> Some pics from last night at my friends place for her 40th before we hit the bar My adopted daughter Cathy, Niki the birthday gal and I.
> Niki and I cuddling LOL
> My friend Dana and I



You look great! I love the short hair on you.


----------



## luscious_lulu

comaseason said:


> Some pics from my vacation:
> 
> On a boat in Key West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatties Off Roading in Cozumel (imagine the jiggling!)



Looks like fun


----------



## luscious_lulu

thatgirl08 said:


> I look angry but I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with my own nails right now.



cute pics...


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm obsessed with my own nails right now.



Put that cigarette down right now young lady!


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


> I look angry but I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with my own nails right now.



May I be obsessed with your pretty face right now?:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thatgirl08 said:


> I look angry but I'm not!
> I'm obsessed with my own nails right now.


*You are CUTE, such lovely cheekbones and I <3 the nails!*



comaseason said:


> Some pics from my vacation:
> On a boat in Key West
> Fatties Off Roading in Cozumel (imagine the jiggling!)


*I'm imagining it! You look like you were having such fun!*



Ruffie said:


> Some pics from last night at my friends place for her 40th before we hit the bar My adopted daughter Cathy, Niki the birthday gal and I.
> Niki and I cuddling LOL
> My friend Dana and I


*Aww! You look great Ruffie!*


----------



## tioobs

Kellie Kay said:


> Rachael and I are having an amazing night filled with good food and Wii games! Can it get much better? NO WAY! (we even had ice cream!) lol



Waoo, gorgious !!


----------



## tioobs

Famouslastwords said:


> Here's me, I snagged this shirt at Torrid today. I'mma wear it tomorrow for a family function.


Very nice beauty !! go ahead


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! :]


----------



## Paul

Barb you have such beautiful eyes.



BarbBBW said:


> me tonight,... bored on Saturday night?!!? i suck! lol


----------



## BarbBBW

Paul said:


> Barb you have such beautiful eyes.



thank you Paul! you always have a sweet word for me


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> I look angry but I'm not!
> 
> I'm obsessed with my own nails right now.



pretty damn cute


----------



## thatgirl08

Surlysomething said:


> pretty damn cute



Thank you :]


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


>



So, can I just say that you look totally cute in yellow? :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, can I just say that you look totally cute in yellow? :happy:



Does she ever _not _look cute?


----------



## Crystal

Blackjack said:


> Does she ever _not _look cute?



You make a good point, Blackjack. Hehe.


----------



## KendraLee

Ruffie said:


> Some pics from last night at my friends place for her 40th before we hit the bar My adopted daughter Cathy, Niki the birthday gal and I.
> Niki and I cuddling LOL
> My friend Dana and I



I love the short hair, it looks very edgy on you!


----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, can I just say that you look totally cute in yellow? :happy:





Blackjack said:


> Does she ever _not _look cute?



Thanks you two! :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks great!




From this past weekend..Got a little sun..lol..was red yesterday and today I am tanned.. I don't get it!


----------



## benzdiesel

Blackjack said:


> Does she ever _not _look cute?



Only on days when duck-billed platypuses get together for Tupperware parties.


----------



## kayrae

messy room


----------



## Ruffie

luscious_lulu said:


> You look great! I love the short hair on you.



Thanks Lulu!


----------



## Ruffie

CrystalUT11 said:


> Beautiful Ruffie!
> 
> That purple looks fantastic on you.



Thank you Crystal its one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Ruffie

MamaLisa said:


> OMG SO CUTE~!!!! Wish i was on the couch with ya's :eat2:



Hey MamaLisa looks like there was room for one more!


----------



## Ruffie

KendraLee said:


> I love the short hair, it looks very edgy on you!



Ohh I'v e never had the edgy comment before *claps hands* thanks girl!


----------



## Blackjack

kayrae said:


> messy room



Cute lady.


----------



## BarbBBW

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this past weekend..Got a little sun..lol..was red yesterday and today I am tanned.. I don't get it!


 so adorable, you do look fried though damnn girl,.. SUNSCREEN!!!!



kayrae said:


> messy room


 Kayrae, you look so sleepy haha,.. who notices a messy room with you looking so damn cute?!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this past weekend..Got a little sun..lol..was red yesterday and today I am tanned.. I don't get it!



You are so pretty! Love the dress:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kayrae said:


> messy room


So cute!



BarbBBW said:


> so adorable, you do look fried though damnn girl,.. SUNSCREEN!!!!


Thank You! Yeah I know, found out something I didn't know about my best friend..she is allergic so is her son so they don't wear sunscreen..so I couldn't even if I had though about it put any on they don't have any..Shrugs..



Oldtimer76 said:


> You are so pretty! Love the dress:wubu:


Thank You OT! It's a top. I love it.


----------



## Crystal

Fresh out of the shower. Wet, flat hair and no make-up.  

View attachment Dims 1.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

CrystalUT11 said:


> Fresh out of the shower. Wet, flat hair and no make-up.


Your such a cutie pie!

Heres another from last night.. 

View attachment 081009233546.jpeg


----------



## Seth Warren

A...



kayrae said:


> messy room



...is a sign of genius at work.


----------



## KHayes666

Me and my friend outside the State Captial of Mass


----------



## x0emnem0x

CrystalUT11 said:


> You make a good point, Blackjack. Hehe.



Both right on... she is cute!


----------



## Famouslastwords

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this past weekend..Got a little sun..lol..was red yesterday and today I am tanned.. I don't get it!




Booooooooooooooooooobs


----------



## bdog

Famouslastwords said:


> Booooooooooooooooooobs



Well I for one didn't notice but then again I don't look at women below their necks very often. *shrug*


----------



## Tracii

KHayes666 said:


> Me and my friend outside the State Captial of Mass



Now that is a cute couple.


----------



## Malarkey

I am so not the wolf. Im not that hairy,darling......lol
Though according to Shakira....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KHayes666 said:


> Me and my friend outside the State Captial of Mass


This is a great picture!



Famouslastwords said:


> Booooooooooooooooooobs


Yeah babe those are booooooooooooooobs..lol..You are two cute!



bdog said:


> Well I for one didn't notice but then again I don't look at women below their necks very often. *shrug*


Whoa..that very nice of you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KHayes666 said:


> Me and my friend outside the State Captial of Mass


 *Nice shot Kev!*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ...snip...
> From this past weekend..Got a little sun..lol..was red yesterday and today I am tanned.. I don't get it!





Famouslastwords said:


> Booooooooooooooooooobs



*(*Pants at the lucious tanned boobies*)  What FLW said!*:smitten:



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ...snip...
> Heres another from last night..


*I'm just going to ditto BlackJack here.:happy:*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Nice shot Kev!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(*Pants at the lucious tanned boobies*) What FLW said!*:smitten:
> 
> 
> *I'm just going to ditto BlackJack here.:happy:*


Thank You Babe!


----------



## nykspree8

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this past weekend..Got a little sun..lol..was red yesterday and today I am tanned.. I don't get it!





you make a cute lobster


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nykspree8 said:


> you make a cute lobster


Aww thank you! Yeah I think I do too..lol..


----------



## Paul

Here are a few shots of me with the 2010 Honda Insight Hybrid car purchased today. Excuse the weird look on my face in some of the pictures.






This is the first red car I have owned, whoo hoo!






I love the fact that the steering wheel is telescoping.






The pictures were taken in front of my house.






Look carefully above the rear wiper is a small flexible aerial, not for the radio, but for the satellite navigation system. No more asking for directions, heh, heh heh, . Oh, and the person on the front steps is my wife Kathleen.


----------



## Ruffie

Nice car and house Paul!


----------



## thatgirl08

That car is gorgeous Paul! :]


----------



## joh

New hair cut!


----------



## Crystal

Very nice car Paul!

____________________________

On my way to lunch with a few friends today, still trying to get used to the new haircut. 

Here's a before the makeup/wet hair and after.  

View attachment DSC05758.JPG


View attachment Untitled 4.jpg


----------



## Paul

Ruffie said:


> Nice car and house Paul!





thatgirl08 said:


> That car is gorgeous Paul! :]




Thanks for the comments on the car and house Ruffie and thatgirl.. I'm hoping the new car will help me to make fewer stops at the gas station.



CrystalUT11 said:


> Very nice car Paul!
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> On my way to lunch with a few friends today, still trying to get used to the new haircut.
> 
> Here's a before the makeup/wet hair and after.



Thanks for the lovely comments on the car.

I love your new haircut, You have lovely curls.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Paul said:


> Here are a few shots of me with the 2010 Honda Insight Hybrid car purchased today. Excuse the weird look on my face in some of the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first red car I have owned, whoo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fact that the steering wheel is telescoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures were taken in front of my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look carefully above the rear wiper is a small flexible aerial, not for the radio, but for the satellite navigation system. No more asking for directions, heh, heh heh, . Oh, and the person on the front steps is my wife Kathleen.


Beautiful Car and House!


joh said:


> New hair cut!


Looks great!


Crystal your hair looks great honey! You are super cute!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> there is nothing remotely hot about his pic but it makes me laugh every time.. not to mention it's recent as well


You are so cute! It's been a while since we chatted girlie!


----------



## thatgirl08

msbard90 said:


> there is nothing remotely hot about his pic but it makes me laugh every time.. not to mention it's recent as well



I don't know why but everytime I see a picture of you I think you're British but then I look over and you're actually just from CT.. like, everytime. So weird. Anyway, cute picture!!


----------



## msbard90

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You are so cute! It's been a while since we chatted girlie!


... I know  I've taken a break from the boards- I was getting infuriated by some of the shenanigans going on here... But I couldn't stay away for too long lol



thatgirl08 said:


> I don't know why but everytime I see a picture of you I think you're British but then I look over and you're actually just from CT.. like, everytime. So weird. Anyway, cute picture!!



lol thats funny... my mom's a brit mostly... haha thats where i get my last name, bardell


----------



## thatgirl08

msbard90 said:


> lol thats funny... my mom's a brit mostly... haha thats where i get my last name, bardell



Haha, maybe I can just tell?!


----------



## msbard90

you're pure magic right there...


----------



## msbard90

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this past weekend..Got a little sun..lol..was red yesterday and today I am tanned.. I don't get it!



you are so cuteeeeeeeee


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> ... I know  I've taken a break from the boards- I was getting infuriated by some of the shenanigans going on here... But I couldn't stay away for too long


 


msbard90 said:


> you are so cuteeeeeeeee


 
Yeah I know what you mean! This place can have its uproars!..Glad you are back!

Thank You Babe!


----------



## msbard90

it was hard to start posting again lol i was like uhhh what do i say here again.. lol I had a huge brain fart


----------



## Crystal

Paul said:


> I love your new haircut, You have lovely curls.



Aww, thank you.  They drive me absolutely nuts some days.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Crystal your hair looks great honey! You are super cute!



You're such a sweetie.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

msbard90 said:


> it was hard to start posting again lol i was like uhhh what do i say here again.. lol I had a huge brain fart


LOL I know it gets like that and I have so many threads to catch up on even if I leave for a weekend man do I have like so many to look through..lol..



CrystalUT11 said:


> You're such a sweetie.


 
Thank you! So are you!


----------



## velia

msbard90 said:


> there is nothing remotely hot about his pic but it makes me laugh every time.. not to mention it's recent as well



I think this is an adorable pic of you!


----------



## qwertyman173

I thought I'd be brave and share a pic of me....  

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Paul said:


> Here are a few shots of me with the 2010 Honda Insight Hybrid car purchased today. Excuse the weird look on my face in some of the pictures.



Nice car, Paul! I'm jealous:blush:


----------



## Oldtimer76

CrystalUT11 said:


> Very nice car Paul!
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> On my way to lunch with a few friends today, still trying to get used to the new haircut.
> 
> Here's a before the makeup/wet hair and after.



Now YOU are beautiful:wubu:
Pretty eyes!


----------



## Oldtimer76

msbard90 said:


> there is nothing remotely hot about his pic but it makes me laugh every time.. not to mention it's recent as well



This pic made me smile too, because you are such a cutie:blush:


----------



## Oldtimer76

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Your such a cutie pie!
> 
> Heres another from last night..



I've come to the conclusion you should contact BigCuties.com:happy:
:wubu::smitten::bow:


----------



## ladle

From the observation deck on the Empire State Building 

View attachment empire.jpg


----------



## Noir

representing lightsaber love. power to the nerds lol


----------



## Crystal

Noir said:


> representing lightsaber love. power to the nerds lol



You reaffirm my avatar message that nerds are sexy. :happy:


----------



## Noir

haha that sounds like a good thread idea. Nerd Love pics. Pics of members doing what they do best when it comes to being "Nerds"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

qwertyman173 said:


> I thought I'd be brave and share a pic of me....


Very handsome.


----------



## tonynyc

*Another post workout picture- good workout day today* :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> Here are a few shots of me with the 2010 Honda Insight Hybrid car purchased today. Excuse the weird look on my face in some of the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first red car I have owned, whoo hoo!



congrats on the new car  Its fun shopping for a new car  (well fun mixed with boredom and lots of paperwork)


----------



## HottiMegan

CrystalUT11 said:


> Very nice car Paul!
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> On my way to lunch with a few friends today, still trying to get used to the new haircut.
> 
> Here's a before the makeup/wet hair and after.



I don't know how extreme your haircut was but it's really cute on you


----------



## Crystal

HottiMegan said:


> I don't know how extreme your haircut was but it's really cute on you



I think I confused a few people with the "before/after" thing. In both pics, I have the same hair, but the first pic was right out of the shower, before I did my makeup or hair. The second pic is after I put on makeup and fixed my hair. 

A few days ago, I posted a pic of my long hair and then one after with my new haircut. That's where the difference can really be seen.

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1243007&postcount=1353

Thanks so much Megan and others for the sweet comments, though.


----------



## george83

Pics from today


----------



## Crystal

Precious, George! She is absolutely adorable. Those little striped pants are so cute.


----------



## thatgirl08

Aww she is so damn cute.


----------



## george83

CrystalUT11 said:


> Precious, George! She is absolutely adorable. Those little striped pants are so cute.





thatgirl08 said:


> Aww she is so damn cute.



Thank you .

She is the cutest thing


----------



## Surlysomething

george83 said:


> Pics from today




She is just too cute for words! Nice picture, Dad.


----------



## Paul

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Beautiful Car and House!



Thanks EllorionsDarlingAngel.


----------



## Paul

Thanks Oldtimer. After driving an almost 13 year old car, it is nice to have a new car to drive. One funny thing, even though the car has less than 100kms on it, it lacks the new car scent. Maybe cars these days are more environmentally friendly and do not emit the "new car" smell which reallt was the new car emitting toxic gases from the recent manufacture process.


Oldtimer76 said:


> Nice car, Paul! I'm jealous:blush:


----------



## Paul

HottiMegan said:


> congrats on the new car  Its fun shopping for a new car  (well fun mixed with boredom and lots of paperwork)



Thanks Megan. There is a lot of paperwork, but little boredom since we did not have too many cars to look at as we already knew we wanted an Insight.

Someone mentioned since I purchased a red, I better not use it as a sporty little red sports car to race around in. Well that option is out :-(. Reading the manual I found out that the car's instrument panel keeps track of the distance traveled and the average speed for the last three trips. If I zoomed around in this car, my wife could easily bust me. This is the perfect car for families with teen drivers->you kid could no longer claim the only drove under the sped limit to the library, when the car's record of the teen's trip told another story.


----------



## BarbBBW

george83 said:


> Pics from today


SHe is so beautiful! what a cutie!! You forget how cute they are when they are that small!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

george83 said:


> Pics from today




AWWWWWWWWWWWW 

Thanks for sharing! Pics are soo cute.. such a beautiful baby!


----------



## bmann0413

Ooh, I got a doozy of a picture update for you guys.


----------



## BarbBBW

bmann0413 said:


> Ooh, I got a doozy of a picture update for you guys.



hahaha look at u!! what a cutie


----------



## OneWickedAngel

george83 said:


> Pics from today


*Awww! Ivy is so darling! You and Bexy done good! *:wubu:



bmann0413 said:


> Ooh, I got a doozy of a picture update for you guys.


*ROFL the thumb is killa! I love it!*


----------



## MsGreenLantern

4th of July party at Kat and Robs


----------



## Tracii

Bmann you are so cute sucking your thumb.LOL


----------



## luscious_lulu

george83 said:


> Pics from today



she's a doll


----------



## thatgirl08

MsGreenLantern said:


> 4th of July party at Kat and Robs



this is such a cute picture!


----------



## northwestbbw




----------



## Noir

northwestbbw said:


>



welcome to the boards! great pic too!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Oldtimer76 said:


> I've come to the conclusion you should contact BigCuties.com


I will think about it 



Noir said:


> representing lightsaber love. power to the nerds lol


LOL what a nice glow you got going on there! You so cute. Now I know why I am so drawn to you! I love Nerds!



tonynyc said:


> *Another post workout picture- good workout day today*


You are lookin great Mr. Tony!



george83 said:


> Pics from today


Love the new pics! She is so cute!



Paul said:


> Thanks EllorionsDarlingAngel.


Your Welcome hon!



bmann0413 said:


> Ooh, I got a doozy of a picture update for you guys.


OK gotta ask, are you really suckin your thumb? LOL So cute!


----------



## BBWModel

Great picture! I have always wanted to go to the Empire State building!!



ladle said:


> From the observation deck on the Empire State Building



Ummmm, excuse me sir...do you EVER take a bad picture?!? HOT!!!!






Noir said:


> representing lightsaber love. power to the nerds lol


----------



## tinkerbell

My husband and I on our vacation last week. He looks crazy, but then I spent the day reading on the beach, while he biked 20 miles in the woods


----------



## Tracii

Tinkerbell you guys are sooo cute.
Northwest welcome OMG a new hottie!!! Very cute.
Noir you know how I feel nuf said.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

*Me taken today. 15th Aug 2009*

View attachment phppLR4geAM.jpg


----------



## Shosh

thatgirl08 said:


> I look angry but I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with my own nails right now.


I love your nails!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this past weekend..Got a little sun..lol..was red yesterday and today I am tanned.. I don't get it!



Va Va Voom! Bada Bing! Look at you! What a hottie!


CrystalUT11 said:


> Fresh out of the shower. Wet, flat hair and no make-up.


Very nice pic of you Chrystal



ladle said:


> From the observation deck on the Empire State Building


Cute!


Noir said:


> representing lightsaber love. power to the nerds lol



Nice pic!



tonynyc said:


> *Another post workout picture- good workout day today* :happy:



You are hot Tony! You know it!



Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Me taken today. 15th Aug 2009*
> 
> View attachment 68636



What an Aussie Spunk!


----------



## succubus_dxb

went out for a BIG one with my mate stu last night, such fools. 

View attachment brrrr.jpg


View attachment bobandstu.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Susannah said:


> I love your nails!



Thank you! They're yellow now! :]


----------



## HeatherBBW

Oldtimer76 said:


> I've come to the conclusion you should contact BigCuties.com:happy:
> :wubu::smitten::bow:



Hehe.. I concur. Those ladies at bigcuties are super nice and think yer super cute


----------



## Shosh

Me this morning.

View attachment Me resized.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> Me this morning.
> 
> View attachment 68665



Lovely picture Shosh- you look great :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

succubus_dxb said:


> went out for a BIG one with my mate stu last night, such fools.



*ColdStreamBrewery should hire you as the pinup- cute photo* :wubu:


----------



## PhatChk

I have cut my hair and died black. 

View attachment 2009-08-15 16.51.57-1.jpg


View attachment 2009-08-15 16.52.16-1.jpg


----------



## Ernie

Good pics! All of you gals are fantastic!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

PhatChk said:


> I have cut my hair and died black.



such a good haircut! also, black tends to make a lot of people look washed out, but it really suits you!


----------



## Weeze

I need a life...


----------



## Shosh

Another of me.

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> went out for a BIG one with my mate stu last night, such fools.



Hi... where did you get your long sleeved dress???? You look great....


----------



## _overture

new suit!


----------



## goofy girl

thatgirl08 said:


> I look angry but I'm not!
> 
> I'm obsessed with my own nails right now.



you're too friggin cute!!



Ruffie said:


> Some pics from last night at my friends place for her 40th before we hit the bar My adopted daughter Cathy, Niki the birthday gal and I.
> Niki and I cuddling LOL
> My friend Dana and I



I LOOOOOOVE your hair!!




joh said:


> New hair cut!



looking good! 



qwertyman173 said:


> I thought I'd be brave and share a pic of me....



I'm glad you were brave. See, that wasn't so hard!



ladle said:


> From the observation deck on the Empire State Building



Excellent!! I've never been to the Empire State Building...Ohhhh Raivenne!!!



Noir said:


> representing lightsaber love. power to the nerds lol



Note how the light saber is strategically placed....



george83 said:


> Pics from today




You too with the strategically placed ...cannon?? And your lil baby girl is just precious!!



northwestbbw said:


>



Gorgeous!! And I love the way you've decorated your room!



Susannah said:


> Another of me.
> 
> lovely as always!!
> 
> 
> 
> _overture said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new suit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiiiice
Click to expand...


----------



## Aust99

_overture said:


> new suit!



Looks great!!!


----------



## nykspree8

krismiss said:


> I need a life...



you're so freakin cute!


----------



## msbard90

recent as of today 

i think i need some new clothes lol 

View attachment 122132.jpg


View attachment 122147.jpg


----------



## braindeadhead

I think they look good on you


----------



## BarbBBW

msbard90 said:


> recent as of today
> 
> i think i need some new clothes lol



you are so damn cute!! I miss seeing pics of you!


----------



## northwestbbw

_overture said:


> new suit!



wow...looks really good


----------



## northwestbbw

goofy girl said:


> you're too friggin cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOOOOOOVE your hair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you were brave. See, that wasn't so hard!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!! I've never been to the Empire State Building...Ohhhh Raivenne!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Note how the light saber is strategically placed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You too with the strategically placed ...cannon?? And your lil baby girl is just precious!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! And I love the way you've decorated your room!
> 
> 
> 
> Susannah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another of me.
> 
> lovely as always!!
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## KHayes666

msbard90 said:


> recent as of today
> 
> i think i need some new clothes lol



Nah, they look to fit just fine.

You have a nice smile btw


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

PhatChk said:


> I have cut my hair and died black.





krismiss said:


> I need a life...






_overture said:


> new suit!





Betamax said:


> shirt signage.



Adorably cute- every one of you :bow:




Susannah said:


> Another of me.
> 
> View attachment 68673



You know that I always think you're beautiful


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Hi... where did you get your long sleeved dress???? You look great....



Hiya, thank you 

It's not a dress- black shirt, with a black high waisted skirt (which was purchased from Big W - yaaaay budget shopping!)


----------



## PhatChk

succubus_dxb said:


> such a good haircut! also, black tends to make a lot of people look washed out, but it really suits you!



Thank you

This is are better pictures.


----------



## Adamantoise

PhatChk said:


> Thank you
> 
> This is are better pictures.



You look incredible! :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

Susannah said:


> Another of me.
> 
> View attachment 68673



Very nice photos,Suze-you've got a very nice smile.


----------



## Ash

Last weekend at Heavenly Bodies: 

View attachment 6615_139664241345_568656345_3737245_532808_n.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

Ashley said:


> Last weekend at Heavenly Bodies:
> 
> View attachment 68702



oooOooh your hair colour is stunning.. like...chocolate and caramel had a baby, and then became hair......


----------



## ashmamma84

PhatChk said:


> Thank you
> 
> This is are better pictures.



You are adorable!


----------



## KHayes666

Ashley and PhatChik.....very pretty ;-)


----------



## BarbBBW

Betamax said:


> shirt signage.


very cool pic!



PhatChk said:


> Thank you
> 
> This is are better pictures.
> ]


 adorable!! your hair style looks great on you!



Ashley said:


> Last weekend at Heavenly Bodies:


sexy scrumptiously sexy!! damn


----------



## MamaLisa

*HOT ASHLEY*

*HOT ASHLEY*

*HOT ASHLEY*

*HOT ASHLEY*


----------



## MamaLisa

Me and my new housemate matty last nite - yes he is hot ladies lol ^^







Me @ a family birthday yesterday!

mwah!


----------



## BarbBBW

MamaLisa said:


> Me and my new housemate matty last nite - yes he is hot ladies lol ^^
> he certainly is!! Looking good Lisa
> 
> 
> Me @ a family birthday yesterday!
> 
> mwah!



So beautiful!! Good to see a new pic of you!


----------



## pdesil071189

PhatChk said:


> Thank you
> 
> This is are better pictures.



:smitten:You Look Amazing. I Love your pics :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

msbard90 said:


> recent as of today
> 
> i think i need some new clothes lol


*Looking too cute Bard!*




Betamax said:


> shirt signage.


*LUUUV IT!*



_overture said:


> new suit!


*ooh! New hawtness!*



PhatChk said:


> Thank you
> 
> This is are better pictures.


*LUV the haircut and that top is adorable!*



Ashley said:


> Last weekend at Heavenly Bodies:


*Damn Ashley - can you take a bad picture woman?*



MamaLisa said:


> Me and my new housemate matty last nite - yes he is hot ladies lol ^^
> 
> Me @ a family birthday yesterday!
> 
> mwah!


*How's my fave hawtness of red-headed Mama? Nice pics of you:bow:! Matt's looking kinda cute there too. *


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 68721
This is me on Saturday night out to dinner and a club for a friends birthday... fun fun...


----------



## thatgirl08

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 68721
> This is me on Saturday night out to dinner and a club for a friends birthday... fun fun...



You're so pretty! :]


----------



## tonynyc

northwestbbw said:


>



Cute picture- love the 78's on the wall....


tinkerbell said:


> My husband and I on our vacation last week. He looks crazy, but then I spent the day reading on the beach, while he biked 20 miles in the woods



Cute picture of you two- poor hubby was probably regretting the 20 mile trek-he would have been better off relaxing on the beach with you. 



Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Me taken today. 15th Aug 2009*
> 
> View attachment 68636



That is a cute photo of you 



succubus_dxb said:


> went out for a BIG one with my mate stu last night, such fools.



You both make an adorable pair


----------



## tonynyc

george83 said:


> Pics from today



Now I know what happened to Hyde Park George- it was you with the Big Guns



bmann0413 said:


> Ooh, I got a doozy of a picture update for you guys.



Lloyd: only you can make thumb sucking look cool - great pic



MsGreenLantern said:


> 4th of July party at Kat and Robs



Nice Photo MsGL- I like the pair of Martial Arts Sai's on the wall


----------



## tonynyc

PhatChk said:


> I have cut my hair and died black.



*PhatChk: Adorable Picture- I like the new hairstyle on you- you always take cute pictures*



krismiss said:


> I need a life...



*Nah- you just need to post more pics- you look great*



msbard90 said:


> recent as of today
> 
> i think i need some new clothes lol



*You look fine and that outfit compliments you very well*



Betamax said:


> shirt signage.



*Nice Photo: whom did u get to autograph your shirt*



Ashley said:


> Last weekend at Heavenly Bodies:
> 
> View attachment 68702



*
Nice picture Ashley: looks like you had fun at the party 
*



MamaLisa said:


> Me and my new housemate matty last nite - yes he is hot ladies lol ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me @ a family birthday yesterday!
> 
> mwah!



*
Nice pictures -in my books BBW + Eyeglasses = Win-Win
*




Aust99 said:


> View attachment 68721
> This is me on Saturday night out to dinner and a club for a friends birthday... fun fun...



*Aust99 - Adorable picture- pretty smile *


----------



## furious styles

hellllloooooo






evol!


----------



## tonynyc

furious styles said:


> hellllloooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evol!



*Great Picture and I'm a big fan of Felix the Cat....* :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

furious styles said:


> hellllloooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evol!


I literally just gasped at the ability to see your eye color.  

In all seriousness, you have pretty peepers. I bet Patty loves staring into them.


----------



## BBWModel

Hot is an understatement!! Does he like BBW's? LOL

:wubu:



MamaLisa said:


> Me and my new housemate matty last nite - yes he is hot ladies lol ^^


----------



## OneWickedAngel

furious styles said:


> hellllloooooo
> 
> evol!



*Furious Felix!! Sans Spectacles Sir Styles? Sweet!!! (I'm an alliterate illiterate -- go figure...)*


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

PhatChk said:


> Thank you
> 
> This is are better pictures.





Ashley said:


> Last weekend at Heavenly Bodies:
> 
> View attachment 68702



Very, very nice pics, ladies.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

I was wearing the shirt, and a friend found a matching hat! Didn't buy it though


----------



## PhatChk

tonynyc said:


> *PhatChk: Adorable Picture- I like the new hairstyle on you- you always take cute pictures*






MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Very, very nice pics, ladies.



Thank you very much!


----------



## PhatChk

Adamantoise said:


> Very nice photos,Suze-you've got a very nice smile.





ashmamma84 said:


> You are adorable!





KHayes666 said:


> Ashley and PhatChik.....very pretty ;-)





pdesil071189 said:


> :smitten:You Look Amazing. I Love your pics :wubu:




AWWWWWW thank you!:blush::blush:

sry for the double posting


----------



## pdesil071189

PhatChk said:


> AWWWWWW thank you!:blush::blush:
> 
> sry for the double posting



Your Welcome


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I was wearing the shirt, and a friend found a matching hat! Didn't buy it though


Oh, you totally should have. You were rocking that thing.


----------



## msbard90

BarbBBW said:


> you are so damn cute!! I miss seeing pics of you!


i know it's been a while lol i've been busy with life... but not anymore.... for now! I miss seeing pics of you too haha


braindeadhead said:


> I think they look good on you


aww youre too sweet haha


KHayes666 said:


> Nah, they look to fit just fine.
> 
> You have a nice smile btw



thank you  xoxo


----------



## tonynyc

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I was wearing the shirt, and a friend found a matching hat! Didn't buy it though



*Great outfit - cool matching hat - looks good on you*


----------



## Aust99

thatgirl08 said:


> You're so pretty! :]


 

Thanks... I think your adorable... I love seeing your pics...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I was wearing the shirt, and a friend found a matching hat! Didn't buy it though



*Nice!!!! A smooth Variation! Is it too late to get the hat? You really rock it.*


----------



## Jay West Coast

Scoping out a site for a new school here in Rwanda: 

View attachment _DSC0187small.jpg


View attachment _DSC0185small.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Jay West Coast said:


> Scoping out a site for a new school here in Rwanda:



Awesome! Just freaking awesome Jay:bow:


----------



## msbard90

i get addicted to threads like these... i love my built in web cam too much. by the way, no make up haha and i guess my legs are looking pretty large lately lol

xoxo 

View attachment 114427.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks fantastic!:bow:


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

tonynyc said:


> *Great outfit - cool matching hat - looks good on you*



Thanks, Tony.



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Nice!!!! A smooth Variation! Is it too late to get the hat? You really rock it.*



"smooth variation"... I like that. Sadly, I was far from home when that shot was taken. Just goes to show you no re-dos in life.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I was over a my Besties Jules moms house over the weekend bc she foes home today and I won't be seeing her for a little while..here are some pics from my time over there..We played slapjack with ahuge deck of cards! We had a lot of fun! 

View attachment 081309192355.jpeg


View attachment 08-16-09_1503.jpeg


View attachment 081409150259.jpeg


----------



## bdog

Jay West Coast said:


> Scoping out a site for a new school here in Rwanda:



Gee Jay, maybe you'd get that hospital built on time if you weren't so busy goofing off building schools.


----------



## BBWModel

Those kids are adorable! What BEAUTIFUL pictures! Thanks for sharing.



Jay West Coast said:


> Scoping out a site for a new school here in Rwanda:


----------



## BarbBBW

Jay West Coast said:


> Scoping out a site for a new school here in Rwanda:


 those pics are so awesome. What a wonderful site, the children look so happy and playful!



msbard90 said:


> i get addicted to threads like these... i love my built in web cam too much. by the way, no make up haha and i guess my legs are looking pretty large lately lol
> 
> xoxo


awww I missed your pics girl!! Looking great as usual!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I was over a my Besties Jules moms house over the weekend bc she foes home today and I won't be seeing her for a little while..here are some pics from my time over there..We played slapjack with ahuge deck of cards! We had a lot of fun!


 cute pics !!


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I was over a my Besties Jules moms house over the weekend bc she foes home today and I won't be seeing her for a little while..here are some pics from my time over there..We played slapjack with ahuge deck of cards! We had a lot of fun!



*EDA: gorgeous as ever- didn't know you were a Card Shark * 



msbard90 said:


> i get addicted to threads like these... i love my built in web cam too much. by the way, no make up haha and i guess my legs are looking pretty large lately lol
> 
> xoxo



*MsBard90: you look great - you don't need any makeup.*



Jay West Coast said:


> Scoping out a site for a new school here in Rwanda:



*
Jay: that is an awesome picture - glad you are enjoying your time there
*


----------



## MamaLisa

BarbBBW said:


> So beautiful!! Good to see a new pic of you!



Thanks beautiful Barb :kiss2: :kiss2:





OneWickedAngel said:


> *How's my fave hawtness of red-headed Mama? Nice pics of you:bow:! Matt's looking kinda cute there too. *




Thanks my darling heart.. meow lol  :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> *EDA: gorgeous as ever- didn't know you were a Card Shark *


Thank You Hon! Oh yeah..lol..Nah just like to play cards every once in a while..we played for hrs that day..


----------



## msbard90

*MsBard90: you look great - you don't need any makeup.*


aww:wubu: :blush:


----------



## Tracii

msbard90 said:


> i get addicted to threads like these... i love my built in web cam too much. by the way, no make up haha and i guess my legs are looking pretty large lately lol
> 
> xoxo



DAYUM msbard that pic is just the cutest.Legs look great hun love the top too.:wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone

msbard90 said:


> i get addicted to threads like these... i love my built in web cam too much. by the way, no make up haha and i guess my legs are looking pretty large lately lol
> 
> xoxo



You ma'am are hotttt



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I was over a my Besties Jules moms house over the weekend bc she foes home today and I won't be seeing her for a little while..here are some pics from my time over there..We played slapjack with ahuge deck of cards! We had a lot of fun!



& so are you madam. You have the cutest face ever, I just wanna kiss your cheeks.


----------



## Malarkey

Jay West Coast said:


> Scoping out a site for a new school here in Rwanda:



I heart these photo's! They are beyond awesome...............! And don't you just look like you belong there?


----------



## msbard90

Tracii said:


> DAYUM msbard that pic is just the cutest.Legs look great hun love the top too.:wubu:


thanks lol i got the top at american eagle outfitters (SHOCKER!!!) they have some cute clothes in plus sizes-- rarely.



thejuicyone said:


> You ma'am are hotttt



and you are too


----------



## Tracii

Thanks msbard I HAVE to get that top


----------



## msbard90

Tracii said:


> Thanks msbard I HAVE to get that top



lol i hope they still have it... I got it at the beginning of May. I miss hearing from you though, tracii, it was nice


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Chimpi

Surlysomething said:


>



That's a beautiful picture. Your hair looks fantastic, too.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Surlysomething said:


>


Love it! Looks great!


----------



## Captain Save

Very pretty.



Surlysomething said:


>


I like...:smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

Surlysomething said:


>



*Nice haircut and... BBW + Eyeglasses = Win-Win *


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks everyone! You're all sweet! :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW

Surlysomething said:


>



love that length on you! Beautiful!


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


>



Very fitting haircut


----------



## adasiyan

Hi Guys!

It's been ages since i've posted an updated pic... I was mucking around with the camera the other day and came out with these:






excuse the glasses dints on my nose


----------



## Shosh

MamaLisa said:


> Me and my new housemate matty last nite - yes he is hot ladies lol ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me @ a family birthday yesterday!
> 
> mwah!



So have you jumped him yet Mama?


----------



## Crystal

Getting ready for my second day of class this semester.  

View attachment Dims.jpg


----------



## Malarkey

Susannah said:


> So have you jumped him yet Mama?



If no can I, Mama???.............ok, maybe im not that brave.....suppose i could just look at him? :blush:


----------



## Con

wow what a bunch of beauties we have here! has sure brightened up my morning  :smitten:


----------



## tinkerbell

Me on vacation, riding my bike 






and then back in may, getting ready for my cousin's reception.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CrystalUT11 said:


> Getting ready for my second day of class this semester.


*You look great Crystal!*



tinkerbell said:


> Me on vacation, riding my bike
> ...
> and then back in may, getting ready for my cousin's reception.



*Can't remember the last time I was on a bike. Looking good in both shots Tink!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Just me hanging out with your friendly neighborhood drag queen, last night* 





​


----------



## BBWModel

Wow...great drag queen! I don't think I would have guessed that one. He looks very fem. And it goes without saying, you look AWESOME as well!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just me hanging out with your friendly neighborhood drag queen, last night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> Me on vacation, riding my bike



*Great picture and inspiring that you got to find time to workout - and you are smiling - I think you are having way too much fun *



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just me hanging out with your friendly neighborhood drag queen, last night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*
OWA: nice picture - the costume in the drawing behind you - would look great on you. 
*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Me waiting for my lunch date to get here:


----------



## sugar and spice

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Me waiting for my lunch date to get here:



You look very pretty, whoo hoo sexy blouse too.


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Me waiting for my lunch date to get here:



Who doesn't want a date with a cutie like you, right?:wubu:


----------



## Ivy

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> I was wearing the shirt, and a friend found a matching hat! Didn't buy it though



pretty sure that dapper is the best word to describe you. love that color on you. and your new (?) glasses are lovely!



Surlysomething said:


>



beautiful 



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just me hanging out with your friendly neighborhood drag queen, last night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



lucky queen!! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Me waiting for my lunch date to get here:



aw! you look so cute


----------



## prettysteve

Ms.Bard90 : Wow! You really have some very sexy ginormous legs.





msbard90 said:


> i get addicted to threads like these... i love my built in web cam too much. by the way, no make up haha and i guess my legs are looking pretty large lately lol
> 
> xoxo


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BBWModel said:


> Wow...great drag queen! I don't think I would have guessed that one. He looks very fem. And it goes without saying, you look AWESOME as well!


*Why thank you!:bow: 
You had to see Ms. Dynasty. The "girl" made me do a quadruple take, the make-up and costume were so dead on.*



tonynyc said:


> ...snip...*
> OWA: nice picture - the costume in the drawing behind you - would look great on you. *


*Thanks Tony! Funny you should say that; I was thinking the same thing when I saw it. (Hmmmm, looks like it's time to purchase a tight fitting red blazer) *



Ivy said:


> ...snip...
> lucky queen!!
> ...snip...


*Yes we both were! HAHAHA!! Thanks Ivy*



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Me waiting for my lunch date to get here:


*Oh you look great BBM; LUV that top on you! Lucky lunch date!*


----------



## BarbBBW

CrystalUT11 said:


> Getting ready for my second day of class this semester.


so adorable


tinkerbell said:


> Me on vacation, riding my bike
> and then back in may, getting ready for my cousin's reception.


 Love these pics!!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just me hanging out with your friendly neighborhood drag queen, last night*
> ​


OWA, You Look HOT as hell Momma!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ivy said:


> beautiful




Thanks!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Jay West Coast said:


> Scoping out a site for a new school here in Rwanda:


*
DAMN you really need to get a life......no jealousy here...nope none at all *


----------



## msbard90

me checking up on dims at 11:50 at night. love the night vision! 

View attachment 234939.jpg


----------



## Crystal

BarbBBW said:


> so adorable




Thank you.


----------



## BarbBBW

msbard90 said:


> me checking up on dims at 11:50 at night. love the night vision!



LOVEEEEE you!!! lol


----------



## msbard90

BarbBBW said:


> LOVEEEEE you!!! lol



looove that i'm so arrogant that i have to take a pic on my computerr web cam of me surfing the internet because i have to keep up with the joneses on this thread lol  looove you too


----------



## KHayes666

msbard90 said:


> me checking up on dims at 11:50 at night. love the night vision!



such cute eyes ;-)


----------



## Oldtimer76

msbard90 said:


> me checking up on dims at 11:50 at night. love the night vision!



Such cute everything


----------



## Malarkey

Photo taken last week. Oh, and i'm wearing a head band that i made :batting: 

View attachment jenna20.jpg


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks OneWicked! You look great too! Such a cute outfit.

Thanks Tony! I was having a ton of fun, I love that my husband and I spent so much of our vacation out in the woods, I love mountain biking.

And thanks Barb!

Malarkey, you have such pretty eyes, and I love the headband!


----------



## Jay West Coast

You guys are HAWT


----------



## steve-aka

Malarkey said:


> Photo taken last week. Oh, and i'm wearing a head band that i made :batting:



It's good to see you were finally able to get this picture shrunken to a more manageable size and post it here. Lookin' good, love the headband! Take care and I'm sorry for spraying you with water last night...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> OWA, You Look HOT as hell Momma!!!





tinkerbell said:


> Thanks OneWicked! You look great too! Such a cute outfit.


*Thank you Ladies!:bow:*



Malarkey said:


> Photo taken last week. Oh, and i'm wearing a head band that i made :batting:



*What a cute pic! I adore that headband, nice creation there!*


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just me hanging out with your friendly neighborhood drag queen, last night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OWA, you look fab, but...


Isn't wearing sneakers against the official drag queen code of conduct?! I mean, they're color coordinated, but still. Where are the 8 inch heels?


----------



## Tracii

A few from today while out shopping.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## thejuicyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just me hanging out with your friendly neighborhood drag queen, last night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Geez you're fabulous! :wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone

While getting ready, those crazy paparazzi started taking pics.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thejuicyone said:


> While getting ready, those crazy paparazzi started taking pics.



*Thanks!

GORGEOUS array of pics Brand!!!

Where have you been hiding oh beautiful Juicy One?! Goodness Gracious we've missed you posting around here. *


----------



## MamaLisa

Susannah said:


> So have you jumped him yet Mama?




   NOOOOOOOO lol


----------



## MamaLisa

adasiyan said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> It's been ages since i've posted an updated pic... I was mucking around with the camera the other day and came out with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the glasses dints on my nose



HOT LOVELY!


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just me hanging out with your friendly neighborhood drag queen, last night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



hot as always darling :smitten:


----------



## adasiyan

MamaLisa said:


> HOT LOVELY!



awww thanks Lisa 
I'll be awol for a few weeks, just so you don't think i've fallen off the face of the planet - moving house
house warming Partay tba!
woot


----------



## Oldtimer76

thejuicyone said:


> While getting ready, those crazy paparazzi started taking pics.



You look gorgeous!:wubu:


----------



## Tracii

I second that on juicy one very very pretty.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone is looking Fantastic!

A few new pics..Me this morning and me last night... 

View attachment 081109105006.jpeg


View attachment 082309000939.jpeg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Just thought I'd add a pic from before my birthday dinner on Saturday!! 

View attachment SexyInPink.JPG


----------



## velia

Ashley said:


> Last weekend at Heavenly Bodies:
> 
> View attachment 68702



Ashley, you look lovely!



adasiyan said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> It's been ages since i've posted an updated pic... I was mucking around with the camera the other day and came out with these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the glasses dints on my nose



Wow! Very sexy pics. 



Malarkey said:


> Photo taken last week. Oh, and i'm wearing a head band that i made :batting:



I <3 your head band, doll! So glad you got your pic resized!




thejuicyone said:


> While getting ready, those crazy paparazzi started taking pics.



Nice set! You're very pretty. Love the shirt, btw.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone is looking Fantastic!
> 
> A few new pics..Me this morning and me last night...



Gorgeous!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thejuicyone said:


> While getting ready, those crazy paparazzi started taking pics.


Gorgeous! Love the lighting effect!:smitten:



MzDeeZyre said:


> Just thought I'd add a pic from before my birthday dinner on Saturday!!


Gorgeous!:smitten:


----------



## Seth Warren

I now own a cell phone which takes photos. Here is what I look like after walking home from the trolley station through the heat and mugginess after work:






No wonder the ladies won't leave me alone.


----------



## Skaster

MzDeeZyre said:


> Just thought I'd add a pic from before my birthday dinner on Saturday!!



Happy belated birthday! Fuchsia looks god on you!


----------



## Oldtimer76

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone is looking Fantastic!
> 
> A few new pics..Me this morning and me last night...



No matter what time of the day, you are always a delight:wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

MzDeeZyre said:


> Just thought I'd add a pic from before my birthday dinner on Saturday!!


 You Look Fabulous!! Hapy Birthday sweets!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone is looking Fantastic!
> 
> A few new pics..Me this morning and me last night...


 Umm Yeahhh U look real good!!



thejuicyone said:


> While getting ready, those crazy paparazzi started taking pics.


You Missy are way too fucking HOT



Seth Warren said:


> I now own a cell phone which takes photos. Here is what I look like after walking home from the trolley station through the heat and mugginess after work:
> 
> 
> No wonder the ladies won't leave me alone.



You still look yummy!!! WHo u kiddin!!

And to all those I missed You all look Great!! Love this thread!!


----------



## msbard90

Tracii said:


> A few from today while out shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



hottie fo' sho' <33


----------



## Tracii

Oh msbard!:blush::blush:Thanks!


----------



## snuffy2000

Dropping off a few new ones .

I was feeling artsy in a serious yet edgy way and this came out. The other 2 are for the people who were sick of me wearing my hat all the time lol.


----------



## BBWModel

Charlie and his dad went to Mighigan fan day in Ann Arbor on Sunday. I couldn't go because I had to work...BOOOOO!!





Yeah, my kid is a stud! LOL


----------



## BBWModel

The girls and I went bowling on Saturday night! MUCH fun was had!!!















Ashely was not happy with the results of that round of bowling! LOL


----------



## Tracii

Oh My what a cute group of chicks bowling.Looks like fun was had.
Charlie IS a hottie too!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

snuffy2000 said:


> Dropping off a few new ones .
> 
> I was feeling artsy in a serious yet edgy way and this came out. The other 2 are for the people who were sick of me wearing my hat all the time lol.


So cute you are Mr Snuffy!



BBWModel said:


> Charlie and his dad went to Mighigan fan day in Ann Arbor on Sunday. I couldn't go because I had to work...BOOOOO!!
> Yeah, my kid is a stud! LOL


Yes he sure is..looks like they had a great time!



BBWModel said:


> The girls and I went bowling on Saturday night! MUCH fun was had!!!
> Ashely was not happy with the results of that round of bowling! LOL


Looks like you girls had a great time.. I love bowling! You all look so beautiful!


----------



## Tracii

snuffy2000 said:


> Dropping off a few new ones .
> 
> I was feeling artsy in a serious yet edgy way and this came out. The other 2 are for the people who were sick of me wearing my hat all the time lol.



Snuffy ditch the hat you are way cuter with out it.Great hair I love it.:smitten:


----------



## Crystal

On my way to class today, slightly bored. 

View attachment Dims 1.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

CrystalUT11 said:


> On my way to class today, slightly bored.


Super cute as always!


----------



## PhatChk

CrystalUT11 said:


> On my way to class today, slightly bored.


 Wow you look so pretty!


----------



## msbard90

CrystalUT11 said:


> On my way to class today, slightly bored.



you should see what I look like on my way to class lol!!!! You are absolutely gorgeous! Me, its just messy hair, sweat pants, old tees, flip flops, etc.... I wish i had it in me to look cute for class haha


----------



## smithnwesson

PhatChk said:


> Wow you look so pretty!


Whenever I see 'PhatChk' and 'photos' together, I sprain my wrist reaching for the mouse. 

Disappointed once again. . .


----------



## BarbBBW

CrystalUT11 said:


> On my way to class today, slightly bored.


so damn cute!!! hahaha love this pic


BBWModel said:


> The girls and I went bowling on Saturday night! MUCH fun was had!!!
> 
> 
> Ashely was not happy with the results of that round of bowling! LOL


You girls look HOT!! I bet it was so much fun!!



snuffy2000 said:


> Dropping off a few new ones .
> 
> I was feeling artsy in a serious yet edgy way and this came out. The other 2 are for the people who were sick of me wearing my hat all the time lol.



Sooo hot!!


----------



## Tracii

Crystal wow you look great no kidding too cute.Love the earrings.:smitten:


----------



## thejuicyone

snuffy2000 said:


> Dropping off a few new ones .
> 
> I was feeling artsy in a serious yet edgy way and this came out. The other 2 are for the people who were sick of me wearing my hat all the time lol.



Greg, you look so freakin' good. Stay single and come see me instead!


----------



## Malarkey

tinkerbell said:


> Malarkey, you have such pretty eyes, and I love the headband!


Thank's, Tink



Jay West Coast said:


> You guys are HAWT





steve-aka said:


> It's good to see you were finally able to get this picture shrunken to a more manageable size and post it here. Lookin' good, love the headband! Take care and I'm sorry for spraying you with water last night...


Yeah, took me long enought to figure out resizing. You sprayed me on purpose, your not foolin' anyonw. Wait, so hoe do i resize again?



OneWickedAngel said:


> *
> What a cute pic! I adore that headband, nice creation there!*


*
Thank's! I make mini veils and hair clippy thing's too! Though oddly, im not very girly,hmm?



velia said:



I <3 your head band, doll! So glad you got your pic resized!

Click to expand...

Me too! & thank you! Was nice meeting you the other night BTW! :batting:*


----------



## Crystal

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Super cute as always!



You're one to talk, girlie! 



PhatChk said:


> Wow you look so pretty!



Thank you. :blush:



msbard90 said:


> you should see what I look like on my way to class lol!!!! You are absolutely gorgeous! Me, its just messy hair, sweat pants, old tees, flip flops, etc.... I wish i had it in me to look cute for class haha



This was definitely a "once a month" moment. Most of the time, I'm dressed just like you are. At UT, the campus is SO gigantic that there's no way one could go around dressed cute all the time and still be able to walk all the way to class. Comfy shoes are key. 


Tracii said:


> Crystal wow you look great no kidding too cute.Love the earrings.:smitten:



Ya know, I got these cheap ol' things at Walmart back in high school when we had "70's day." I never thought I'd wear them again, but they've turned out to be a cute, go-to accessory. 



BarbBBW said:


> so damn cute!!! hahaha love this pic



Thanks, darlin!


----------



## msbard90

you do look great though...  not downing the hottness at all


----------



## Surlysomething

Looking a little tired...been super busy at work and fighting some sort of sickness. But a birthday girl none the less.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a little tired...been super busy at work and fighting some sort of sickness. But a birthday girl none the less.


Happy Birthday to the Beautiful Birthday Girl!


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a little tired...been super busy at work and fighting some sort of sickness. But a birthday girl none the less.



Looking more beautiful with each passing picture....:wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

Surlysomething said:


> Looking a little tired...been super busy at work and fighting some sort of sickness. But a birthday girl none the less.



you look FAB!! Happy Birthday Hunny!! Muahhh


----------



## steve-aka

Malarkey said:


> You sprayed me on purpose, your not foolin' anyonw. Wait, so hoe do i resize again?



Well, you'll never know for sure now, willya? BTW, I like how you transposed the the w and the e on the words 'anyone' and 'how'...

Hope you're doing all right. Been thinking a lot about you and R.

Take care!


----------



## tinkerbell

BBWModel said:


> Charlie and his dad went to Mighigan fan day in Ann Arbor on Sunday. I couldn't go because I had to work...BOOOOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my kid is a stud! LOL



Cute! We went a few years ago, and had a blast. My husband didnt want to go this year, since it wasnt at the 'big house'


----------



## tinkerbell

Not my favorite picture of myself, but just me being a nerd at the putt putt place when we were on vacation.


----------



## Fluffy51888

I haven't posted on here in FOREVER, so I thought what better way to come back than to post a new picture.  

View attachment new.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Fluffy51888 said:


> I haven't posted on here in FOREVER, so I thought what better way to come back than to post a new picture.



Absolutely Gorgeous!! :smitten:


----------



## Fluffy51888

MzDeeZyre said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous!! :smitten:





Aww! Thank you so much!


----------



## BarbBBW

wow all these chicks are too damn cute!! wooohoo LUCKY men here on DIMS


----------



## Paul

Gorgeous picture Fluffy. Keep posting! ;-)



Fluffy51888 said:


> I haven't posted on here in FOREVER, so I thought what better way to come back than to post a new picture.


----------



## bmann0413

Me looking like a total dork 

View attachment Me_again_by_supersonichero.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Fluffy51888 said:


> I haven't posted on here in FOREVER, so I thought what better way to come back than to post a new picture.


I support this gorgeous decision.


----------



## msbard90

Wagimawr said:


> I support this gorgeous decision.



you're such a dork  .... hahah it's too cute though


----------



## Wagimawr

I'm just honest; I don't know _what_ you're talking about.

Besides, she's awesome.


----------



## Tracii

Bmann I don't think you look dorky at all just super adorable.:smitten:


----------



## Malarkey

steve-aka said:


> Well, you'll never know for sure now, willya? BTW, I like how you transposed the the w and the e on the words 'anyone' and 'how'...
> 
> Hope you're doing all right. Been thinking a lot about you and R.
> 
> Take care!



WoopS! I've been tired.............i guess it kinda' show's :blush:


----------



## thejuicyone

shhhwing.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Honey, You are Gorgeous!!!



MzDeeZyre said:


> Just thought I'd add a pic from before my birthday dinner on Saturday!!


----------



## BeastofBurden.

pjbbwlvr said:


> Honey, You are Gorgeous!!!



ill second that


----------



## BBWModel

It wasn't last year either. I think it will be again once all the construction is done. Looks like it will be done by next year. My hubby and son said it was still soooo much fun!! Worth the drive from Columbus!!



tinkerbell said:


> Cute! We went a few years ago, and had a blast. My husband didnt want to go this year, since it wasnt at the 'big house'


----------



## msbard90

thejuicyone said:


> shhhwing.



best random picture ever!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Fluffy51888 said:


> I haven't posted on here in FOREVER, so I thought what better way to come back than to post a new picture.


*Looking good -- Welcome back!!!*



Surlysomething said:


> Looking a little tired...been super busy at work and fighting some sort of sickness. But a birthday girl none the less.


*Happy belated birthday Surly! Hope you enjoyed your day even if you went to work.:kiss2: *



bmann0413 said:


> Me looking like a total dork


*HAHAHA!But a cute dork!*



thejuicyone said:


> shhhwing.


*Dammit woman I order you to stop looking so effin' good!!!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Me about to head out to a little after work pic-a-nic yesterday.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tinkerbell said:


> Not my favorite picture of myself, but just me being a nerd at the putt putt place when we were on vacation.


 You look so pretty here!



Fluffy51888 said:


> I haven't posted on here in FOREVER, so I thought what better way to come back than to post a new picture.


So pretty!



bmann0413 said:


> Me looking like a total dork


Cute!



thejuicyone said:


> shhhwing.


Beautiful!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Me about to head out to a little after work pic-a-nic yesterday.


Beautiful! Did you have fun?



Me from last ight.. I was reading and listening to music trying to keep my mind off the things going on in my world right now.. 

View attachment 082709002453.jpeg


----------



## Crystal

thejuicyone said:


> shhhwing.



Absolutely gorgeous. Your makeup looks fantastic. 



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Me from last ight.. I was reading and listening to music trying to keep my mind off the things going on in my world right now..



Good luck with all those things.  Life can be so stressful at times. On the other hand, you look beautiful in this picture!


----------



## Scorsese86

Fluffy51888 said:


> I haven't posted on here in FOREVER, so I thought what better way to come back than to post a new picture.



You are beautiful:smitten:


----------



## Fluffy51888

Aww, y'all are just too nice to me. :happy:


----------



## AshleyEileen

I went to Columbus over the weekend to visit Kellie.


----------



## msbard90

AshleyEileen said:


> I went to Columbus over the weekend to visit Kellie.



Funniest and cutest pic, ever


----------



## AshleyEileen

msbard90 said:


> Funniest and cutest pic, ever



I call that one "Hrmph."
ahaha


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I went to Columbus over the weekend to visit Kellie.



You ladies look beautiful.


----------



## msbard90

AshleyEileen said:


> I call that one "Hrmph."
> ahaha



it is truly a tough girl face. now i'm scared.


----------



## msbard90

recents as of like 30 seconds ago haha 

View attachment 133037.jpg


View attachment 133205.jpg


View attachment 133218.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Me from last ight.. I was reading and listening to music trying to keep my mind off the things going on in my world right now..


Gorgeous 



Fluffy51888 said:


> Aww, y'all are just too nice to me. :happy:


Honesty IS the best policy. 



msbard90 said:


> recents as of like 30 seconds ago haha


Cute! *pokes your tummy*


----------



## Scorsese86

AshleyEileen said:


> I went to Columbus over the weekend to visit Kellie.



Have I told you lately how gorgeous I think you are?


----------



## Scorsese86

msbard90 said:


> recents as of like 30 seconds ago haha



You look amazing!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Scorsese86 said:


> Have I told you lately how gorgeous I think you are?



Not that I can recall. :blush:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

CrystalUT11 said:


> Good luck with all those things.  Life can be so stressful at times. On the other hand, you look beautiful in this picture!


 Thank You Honey! Yeah life is just all over the place right now..



AshleyEileen said:


> I went to Columbus over the weekend to visit Kellie.


You gals look fantastic!!!



msbard90 said:


> recents as of like 30 seconds ago haha


 Gorgeous as always!



Wagimawr said:


> Gorgeous


Thank You Sweetie!


----------



## Seth Warren

AshleyEileen said:


> I went to Columbus over the weekend to visit Kellie.



And here I echo the sentiments of those who came before me to state how attractive you are.


----------



## Oldtimer76

So many great new pics lately. You girls all look so good:wubu:


----------



## mel

me being a dork and taking a picture of myself in the car 

View attachment 0826090814.jpg


----------



## steve-aka

Malarkey said:


> WoopS! I've been tired.............i guess it kinda' show's :blush:



No worries, you go ahead and transpose as many letters as your poor, tired brain feels like!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe




----------



## Tracii

All you ladies are super duper gorgeous.:wubu:
Msbard I want to jump your bones pretty,pretty,pretty,pretty.OMG:smitten:


----------



## BBWModel

She's even hotter in person!





Scorsese86 said:


> Have I told you lately how gorgeous I think you are?





AshleyEileen said:


> Not that I can recall. :blush:


----------



## PhatChk

AshleyEileen said:


> I went to Columbus over the weekend to visit Kellie.




So jealous you guys look great together ..and you spend time with kelly...when will it be my turn


----------



## nikola090

pic of last week!


----------



## Jay West Coast

Whoa. We have some beautiful people on this board.


----------



## Tracii

nikola090 said:


> pic of last week!



Nice pics and quite the hottie.
Whats in the shoulder bag?


----------



## Malarkey

thejuicyone said:


> shhhwing.



Sure i'd do ye! I want that top your wearing too! pleasenthanx :batting:


----------



## Malarkey

Jay West Coast said:


> Whoa. We have some beautiful people on this board.



This is what you keep saying, Mr.Jay-Any new Africa pic's? (jealous)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

mel said:


> me being a dork and taking a picture of myself in the car


No, you look beautiful Mel!



BigBeautifulMe said:


>


I love the shy look off to the side smile!  Your so cute!



nikola090 said:


> pic of last week!


Love the new pictures Nikola! Your a cutie!






Me reading and Sunning out by my pool..Keeping myself busy to keep my mind off things.. 

View attachment 082809132309.jpeg


----------



## tinkerbell

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look so pretty here!



Thanks!!  You're gorgeous! And I'm jealous that you're laying in the sun, and its cold and cloudy here today!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tinkerbell said:


> Thanks!!  You're gorgeous! And I'm jealous that you're laying in the sun, and its cold and cloudy here today!


Thank you!

It was hot as H..E..double hockey sticks..lol..I wouldn't mind a Cold n Cloudy day... I know crazy right?


----------



## nikola090

thanks Ell! are u gorgeous too!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nikola090 said:


> thanks Ell! are u gorgeous too!


Thank you Sweetie!


----------



## Oldtimer76

mel said:


> me being a dork and taking a picture of myself in the car



Beautiful eyes:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> So jealous you guys look great together ..and you spend time with kelly...when will it be my turn



You and Kellie should look great together:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks Erin!


----------



## ladle

from LA with love 

View attachment File21.jpg


View attachment File29.jpg


----------



## Crystal

^ Ha! Those are great.


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Just me hanging out with your friendly neighborhood drag queen, last night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


You look awesome


----------



## luscious_lulu

adasiyan said:


> Hi Guys!
> excuse the glasses dints on my nose



I love this picture


----------



## tinkerbell

Me today


----------



## luscious_lulu

thejuicyone said:


> shhhwing.



You're so freaking hot!


----------



## luscious_lulu

mel said:


> me being a dork and taking a picture of myself in the car



That's a nice pic


----------



## AshleyEileen

BBWModel said:


> She's even hotter in person!



:blush::wubu::blush::wubu::blush:


----------



## luscious_lulu

me at work


----------



## Aust99

Saturday night so the girls will be out and about.... Here is me a few mins ago... waiting for my friends to arrive. Web cam pic... so weird lighting
View attachment 69236


----------



## luscious_lulu

pretty pic


----------



## nikola090

Aust99...........:wubu:


----------



## Crystal

Aust99 said:


> Saturday night so the girls will be out and about.... Here is me a few mins ago... waiting for my friends to arrive. Web cam pic... so weird lighting
> View attachment 69236



You look so angelic with the blonde hair and the white shirt. Very pretty.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks Erin!


Your welcome sweetie!



ladle said:


> from LA with love


Great Pics!



tinkerbell said:


> Me today


You are so beautiful!



luscious_lulu said:


> me at work


Gorgeous as always!



Aust99 said:


> Saturday night so the girls will be out and about.... Here is me a few mins ago... waiting for my friends to arrive. Web cam pic... so weird lighting
> View attachment 69236


You look Beautiful!


----------



## Aust99

Thank you to the above posters who commented on my picture... it's so nice to hear positive things... I ended up having a pretty shitty night... so you've made my day this morning.


----------



## Paul

That's a stunningly beautiful picture! I'm sorry to hear about the terrible night out. 



Aust99 said:


> Saturday night so the girls will be out and about.... Here is me a few mins ago... waiting for my friends to arrive. Web cam pic... so weird lighting
> View attachment 69236


----------



## KittyKitten

Hi guys!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> Hi guys!



Beautiful pics! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Me reading and Sunning out by my pool..Keeping myself busy to keep my mind off things..


*Lovely pic, uh... could you raise up just a little for me? :batting:*



luscious_lulu said:


> You look awesome





luscious_lulu said:


> me at work



*Thanks Lulu! You're looking very pretty yourself (but what else is news?).:bow:*



Aust99 said:


> Saturday night so the girls will be out and about.... Here is me a few mins ago... waiting for my friends to arrive. Web cam pic... so weird lighting


*The lighting gives off this soft romantic feel. That combined with that lovely top, makes for a beautiful pic. Welcome to Dims!*


----------



## luscious_lulu

happyface83 said:


> Hi guys!



Welcome to Dims and awesome pics


----------



## Tracii

luscious_lulu said:


> Welcome to Dims and awesome pics



Welcome fom me too happy face just gorgeous nice pics.
Aust so sorry your night wasn't all that good maybe next time.Thats a lovely pic and love your profile pic too,very pretty.


----------



## PhatChk

Me... again 

View attachment 6260_125828820605_648860605_2328619_6685821_n.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Gorgeous...again!


----------



## Tracii

Gosh PC you are beautiful


----------



## mszwebs

Getting ready to go out yesterday...

View attachment Me 4.jpg


In my new shirt haha

View attachment Me me me.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Beautiful! :wubu:

And I love the shirt and perfectly-coordinated eye makeup. lol! It's perfect. Even if you're still far too young to be a cougar.


----------



## mszwebs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Beautiful! :wubu:
> 
> And I love the shirt and perfectly-coordinated eye makeup. lol! It's perfect. Even if you're still far too young to be a cougar.



Tell that to Torrid.

However, I believe (as most of their prime market is made up of 20 somethings... ALL of whom are too young to be Cougars) that they are going more for a Curvy vs Stick/ Cougar vs Kitten than anything else.

I think that my past history stands as at least a CIT (Cougar in Training  )


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> Saturday night so the girls will be out and about.... Here is me a few mins ago... waiting for my friends to arrive. Web cam pic... so weird lighting
> View attachment 69236



Pretty. Very pretty:smitten:


----------



## kayrae

BIG ASS HAIR ALERT

Your Amy Winehouse impersonation's still right on


----------



## mszwebs

kayrae said:


> BIG ASS HAIR ALERT
> 
> Your Amy Winehouse impersonation's still right on



HAHA Go big or go home?


----------



## Wagimawr

INDEED


----------



## prettysteve

mszwebs said:


> Getting ready to go out yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 69287
> 
> 
> In my new shirt haha
> 
> View attachment 69288



MszWebs: WoW! Thank god I am not a kitten. You would skin me alive!


----------



## prettysteve

PhatChk said:


> Me... again



Ms.Phatchk: You look awsome and sexy in that black dress! Go ahead with your fine self....


----------



## luscious_lulu

PhatChk said:


> Me... again



Black is an awesome colour on you. It really suits your complexion. You look great.


----------



## luscious_lulu

mszwebs said:


> Getting ready to go out yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 69287
> 
> 
> In my new shirt haha
> 
> View attachment 69288



I love the tshirt and I'd kill for hair like that!


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> Me... again



Single?:wubu::blush:


----------



## Oldtimer76

mszwebs said:


> Getting ready to go out yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 69287
> 
> 
> In my new shirt haha
> 
> View attachment 69288



So cute...:wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz

So, I'm pretty new around here, but it seems this is the thread where we get our sexy on? Don't have a current sexy pic, but this one is kind of funny. That will have to do for now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aust99 said:


> Saturday night so the girls will be out and about.... Here is me a few mins ago... waiting for my friends to arrive. Web cam pic... so weird lighting
> View attachment 69236



Love the soft look



tinkerbell said:


> Me today



Love the smile and beautiful brown eyes



PhatChk said:


> Me... again



Love the dress 



mszwebs said:


> Getting ready to go out yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> In my new shirt haha



Love the hair! 



womanforconversation said:


> So, I'm pretty new around here, but it seems this is the thread where we get our sexy on? Don't have a current sexy pic, but this one is kind of funny. That will have to do for now.



Love the silliness


----------



## tonynyc

luscious_lulu said:


> me at work



*What a wonderful "Work Distraction" you look nice in this photo *



Aust99 said:


> Saturday night so the girls will be out and about.... Here is me a few mins ago... waiting for my friends to arrive. Web cam pic... so weird lighting
> View attachment 69236



*You look nice wierd lighting and all *



happyface83 said:


> Hi guys!



*I love the smile- very pretty*



PhatChk said:


> Me... again



*I love the new look - wow just wow*



mszwebs said:


> Getting ready to go out yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 69287
> 
> 
> In my new shirt haha
> 
> View attachment 69288



*Very nice Mszwebs:
Gorgeous from head to toe - wish the shirt had said 

"Cougars Eat Iggles for Breakfast-but, that is for another thread 

*


----------



## tonynyc

thejuicyone said:


> shhhwing.



*I love the pics - you still manage to shine in all of them *



OneWickedAngel said:


> Me about to head out to a little after work pic-a-nic yesterday.



*Very nice OWA: how was the pic-a-nic*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look so pretty here!
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Did you have fun?
> 
> 
> 
> Me from last ight.. I was reading and listening to music trying to keep my mind off the things going on in my world right now..



*I'm gladd you had the presenc of mind EDA to grace us with more gorgeous pictures of you*



AshleyEileen said:


> I went to Columbus over the weekend to visit Kellie.



*My fav picture- just priceless - I love the look - wonder what the score was at this point*




msbard90 said:


> recents as of like 30 seconds ago haha



*I love the your gorgeous smile MsBard- the top looks very nice on you as well *



mel said:


> me being a dork and taking a picture of myself in the car



*Heck no - very nice picture Mel *



BigBeautifulMe said:


>



*BBMe: you always take nice pictures and of course the Eyeglasses - win-win*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's been a while, I think....so thought I would share. I have been feeling good about myself lately....hope it shows.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while, I think....so thought I would share. I have been feeling good about myself lately....hope it shows.



*I love this picture Greenie: Very sexy. Penetrating eyes too!!! that You have that wonderful sly grin ... It's like expecting one of your awesome jokes at any moment *


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> Me today



*You look great TinkerBell - now inquiring minds have to know... Was this picture taken after your daily run? You always manage to have that wonderful smile even when working out*


----------



## Noir

me and my new iphone 

View attachment Photo 34.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

womanforconversation said:


> So, I'm pretty new around here, but it seems this is the thread where we get our sexy on? Don't have a current sexy pic, but this one is kind of funny. That will have to do for now.



Welcome to DIMS... Cute picture.. yes we must be very careful where we place our fingers 




Noir said:


> me and my new iphone



Great picture Noir you'll have to make sure to brag about all the cool features of your new IPhone in this thread


----------



## ashmamma84

Everybody looks so good! Handsome gents and purty, purty ladies!


----------



## Crystal

Noir said:


> me and my new iphone



Very, very sexy, despite the iPhone.

(I have one, purchased in December, and I hate it.  Though, I think all of my problems with it were fixed when the newest edition was released. )


----------



## Tracii

Oh Adam all I can say is WOW!.........cool phone BTW.LOL


----------



## Tracii

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while, I think....so thought I would share. I have been feeling good about myself lately....hope it shows.



It really shows GEF very pretty pics I love the last one.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> *I'm gladd you had the presenc of mind EDA to grace us with more gorgeous pictures of you*


Aww thank You Tony!

Everyone is looking great!


----------



## SparkGirl

_*OMG you did NOT grab your stuff in that pic. I don't know you!*_


ladle said:


> from LA with love


----------



## ladle

SparkGirl said:


> _*OMG you did NOT grab your stuff in that pic. I don't know you!*_



Well I had to grab my own cos the whole tour across the US no-one else offered to grab it for me!


----------



## velia

mszwebs said:


> Getting ready to go out yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 69287
> 
> 
> In my new shirt haha
> 
> View attachment 69288



You are beautiful, and I love your new shirt. 



Noir said:


> me and my new iphone



I envy you!


----------



## Friday

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while, I think....so thought I would share. I have been feeling good about myself lately....hope it shows.



It shows Geffie, it definitely shows. You're hotter than a pistol.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Washington DC trip two weeks ago, in the sculpture garden.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

PhatChk said:


> Me... again


*Don't you look so pretty PC! *



mszwebs said:


> Getting ready to go out yesterday...
> 
> In my new shirt haha


*Looking GOOOD Zwebbie! I gotta ditto Kayrae on the hair, but you do rock it so well!*



womanforconversation said:


> So, I'm pretty new around here, but it seems this is the thread where we get our sexy on? Don't have a current sexy pic, but this one is kind of funny. That will have to do for now.


*So cute! You have to find the Goofiest Picture thread and post this there also! Welcome!*



tonynyc said:


> ...snip...
> *Very nice OWA: how was the pic-a-nic*
> ...snip...


*Thanks Tony!:kiss2:*



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while, I think....so thought I would share. I have been feeling good about myself lately....hope it shows.


*Ah Greenie, there you go again redefining gorgeous!*



MsGreenLantern said:


> Washington DC trip two weeks ago, in the sculpture garden.


*Hahahaha! Another candidate for Goofiest Pic thread  *


----------



## Crystal

MsGreenLantern said:


> Washington DC trip two weeks ago, in the sculpture garden.



Cuuute! Love the pose.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *I love this picture Greenie: Very sexy. Penetrating eyes too!!! that You have that wonderful sly grin ... It's like expecting one of your awesome jokes at any moment *





Tracii said:


> It really shows GEF very pretty pics I love the last one.





Friday said:


> It shows Geffie, it definitely shows. You're hotter than a pistol.





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Ah Greenie, there you go again redefining gorgeous!*



Thank you so much Sweet People :happy: :bow:


----------



## KHayes666

mszwebs said:


> Getting ready to go out yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 69287
> 
> 
> In my new shirt haha
> 
> View attachment 69288



Is it me or do you get more beautful every year? just wondering lol


----------



## luscious_lulu

MsGreenLantern said:


> Washington DC trip two weeks ago, in the sculpture garden.



too funny!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while, I think....so thought I would share. I have been feeling good about myself lately....hope it shows.



You have very pretty eyes


----------



## MamaLisa

AshleyEileen said:


> I went to Columbus over the weekend to visit Kellie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OMG !!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:

Just fell off my chair.. what a bunch of hotties! DAYME!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Sugar




----------



## thejuicyone

Partay over here!











The other pictures aren't suitable for the internet ;pp


----------



## thatgirl08

One of my favorite past times. Cute pictures!


----------



## Tracii

Nice looking bunch juicyone.Is that your guy there? If so very cute!


----------



## PhatChk

Wagimawr said:


> Gorgeous...again!





Tracii said:


> Gosh PC you are beautiful





prettysteve said:


> Ms.Phatchk: You look awsome and sexy in that black dress! Go ahead with your fine self....





luscious_lulu said:


> Black is an awesome colour on you. It really suits your complexion. You look great.





Oldtimer76 said:


> Single?:wubu::blush:


Yes



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love the dress





tonynyc said:


> *I love the new look - wow just wow
> 
> *





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Don't you look so pretty PC! *


*

Thank you! You guys r great.*


----------



## Oldtimer76

Lucky said:


>



Looks like you had a great time, Sarah!:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> Yes



:blush:

Come on over!!:happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

MsGreenLantern said:


> Washington DC trip two weeks ago, in the sculpture garden.


How cute!



Lucky said:


>


Looking Cute!


thejuicyone said:


> Partay over here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other pictures aren't suitable for the internet ;pp


Beer pong never played it..guess bc I am not a beer drinker..lol..looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Me last night on the computer listenin to music and surfin the net.. 

View attachment 090109002925.jpeg


----------



## Sugar

Oldtimer76 said:


> Looks like you had a great time, Sarah!:wubu:





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> How cute!
> 
> 
> Looking Cute!
> 
> Beer pong never played it..guess bc I am not a beer drinker..lol..looks like you guys had fun!




Thanks so much. It was a great birthday!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lucky said:


>



You always take a good picture, Luckadoo. Very pretty, as always :bow:



luscious_lulu said:


> You have very pretty eyes


Thank you very much  


EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Me last night on the computer listenin to music and surfin the net..



I like it- very cute shot


----------



## Wagimawr

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Me last night on the computer listenin to music and surfin the net..


Nice 'phones, cutie!


----------



## Tau

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yep, it's that time again. The old thread has grown too long so let the new one begin
> 
> Risible will be closing the old thread soon.
> 
> I will go first since I opened it
> 
> 
> From within the past couple of months...the lighting isn't prime but I still think they are okay




Hellllllooo Gorgeous! You have seriously sultry eyes :wubu:


----------



## Cupcake343

It's been a while since I posted... so i figured I'd start here!
This was me at the beach a few months ago... the sun was in my eyes, but you get the idea!

View attachment beach!.jpg


----------



## Crystal

I LOVE that suit, Meredith. That color looks absolutely fantastic on you. Cute nails, too.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Merry! You look so cute! I love your suit, too.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shoshie Bug.jpg


Taken today.


----------



## Shosh

happyface83 said:


> Hi guys!



You are stunning. Really beautiful pics of you.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Cupcake343 said:


> It's been a while since I posted... so i figured I'd start here!
> This was me at the beach a few months ago... the sun was in my eyes, but you get the idea!
> 
> View attachment 69405



That is a very cute bathing suit


----------



## luscious_lulu

Susannah said:


> View attachment 69441
> 
> 
> Taken today.



adorable as always


----------



## Crystal

Susannah said:


> View attachment 69441
> 
> 
> Taken today.



Absolutely beautiful, Susannah.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

Thanks guys! I do so loving pretending to be a bunny  Like a giant Bunny-girl! I should make an anime-ish bunny girl costume in huge size!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*cross-posting: Me bullying a friend*


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> *cross-posting: Me bullying a friend*



*Raivenne: that type of "bullying" we can all use :wubu: - what an adorable picture. I think this cute photo needs to replace the ones of those faux bullshitters on the wall... *


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> *cross-posting: Me bullying a friend*



You are so beautiful and this is a great picture of you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tau said:


> Hellllllooo Gorgeous! You have seriously sultry eyes :wubu:


Awwww thanks! 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 69441
> 
> 
> Taken today.



I love the happy, minxish look on your face  



OneWickedAngel said:


> *cross-posting: Me bullying a friend*



Wow, he's got a smile to match yours! Fantastic picture- definitely a keeper


----------



## thejuicyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> *cross-posting: Me bullying a friend*



Gosh, I totally adore you. :blush:

New pic of moi. 






My hair is looking a hot mess.


----------



## Tracii

thejuicyone said:


> Gosh, I totally adore you. :blush:
> 
> New pic of moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is looking a hot mess.



Well I think you look great anyway.You have the best lips EVER I'm soo jealous.

OWA Thats is such a cute pic and he seem to be enjoying your attention quite a bit


----------



## Scorsese86

thejuicyone said:


> Gosh, I totally adore you. :blush:
> 
> New pic of moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is looking a hot mess.



Didn't look so much at the "hot mess" of hair as I did at the hot girl in the pic


----------



## Scorsese86

Susannah said:


> View attachment 69441
> 
> 
> Taken today.



Will you marry me?


----------



## luscious_lulu

thejuicyone said:


> Gosh, I totally adore you. :blush:
> 
> New pic of moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is looking a hot mess.



You look very sultry.:smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> *cross-posting: Me bullying a friend*


 I love that pic!! What smiles, and a fun loving feeling from it



thejuicyone said:


> Gosh, I totally adore you. :blush:
> 
> New pic of moi.
> 
> 
> My hair is looking a hot mess.



Babe, you look super sexy!!


----------



## JoyJoy

Haven't been around a lot lately, but this thread is always my favorite one to catch up on - you're all so gorgeous!


This is me after a sweet Sunday afternoon volleyball game:
View attachment 69530


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like it- very cute shot


Thank You Greenie!



Wagimawr said:


> Nice 'phones, cutie!


LOL Thank You Wagimawr!



Cupcake343 said:


> It's been a while since I posted... so i figured I'd start here!
> This was me at the beach a few months ago... the sun was in my eyes, but you get the idea!
> 
> View attachment 69405


Super cute and I love your suit! 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 69441
> 
> 
> Taken today.


My Beautiful Susannah!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *cross-posting: Me bullying a friend*


Aww what a cute picture. Your a cute bully that's for sure!




thejuicyone said:


> Gosh, I totally adore you. :blush:
> 
> New pic of moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is looking a hot mess.


Beautiful hon just Beautiful!



JoyJoy said:


> Haven't been around a lot lately, but this thread is always my favorite one to catch up on - you're all so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> This is me after a sweet Sunday afternoon volleyball game:
> View attachment 69530


You are looking fantastic Joy!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Layin in bed last night....Thinking... 

View attachment 090309004607.jpeg


----------



## nykspree8

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Layin in bed last night....Thinking...



You're just too damn cute, have I ever told you that before????? LOL ;P


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nykspree8 said:


> You're just too damn cute, have I ever told you that before????? LOL ;P


Thank You!!
Yes you have like all the time. lol I don't mind tho!


----------



## nykspree8

OMG I FOUND A NEW MIRROR TO TAKE PICS AT!! haha...at the gym, obviously ;P


----------



## luscious_lulu

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Layin in bed last night....Thinking...



You look so serious.


----------



## Rich P

Aust99 said:


> Saturday night so the girls will be out and about.... Here is me a few mins ago... waiting for my friends to arrive. Web cam pic... so weird lighting
> View attachment 69236



...you are absolutely stunning - and have the most amazing eyes x :kiss2::smitten: x


----------



## Scorsese86

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Layin in bed last night....Thinking...



Did you think about me, beautiful
No, you didn't, but, my oh my, how cute that pic was


----------



## BarbBBW

here 2 new ones!! One with hair down and one with my glasses for Tony  

View attachment Picture 27.jpg


View attachment Picture 31.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> here 2 new ones!! One with hair down and one with my glasses for Tony



*You look great Barb with and without Eyeglasses :wubu:-but, thanks for thinking of me - you know what one of my weaknesses are :happy: *


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> View attachment 69441
> 
> 
> Taken today.



_I like this picture Shoosh :wubu: - you look great- love the sexy look and smile _



thejuicyone said:


> Gosh, I totally adore you. :blush:
> 
> New pic of moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is looking a hot mess.





_More like a Hot BBW :wubu: with a great head of Hair :happy: _



JoyJoy said:


> Haven't been around a lot lately, but this thread is always my favorite one to catch up on - you're all so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> This is me after a sweet Sunday afternoon volleyball game:
> View attachment 69530



_
Gorgeous Smile and Nice Pic- did u win ???
_



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Layin in bed last night....Thinking...



_EDA :wubu: :Less thinking more picture taking  _



nykspree8 said:


> OMG I FOUND A NEW MIRROR TO TAKE PICS AT!! haha...at the gym, obviously ;P



_Great Pics: and you got the Bicep Machine included_


----------



## BarbBBW

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Layin in bed last night....Thinking...


You are just adorable!


nykspree8 said:


> OMG I FOUND A NEW MIRROR TO TAKE PICS AT!! haha...at the gym, obviously ;P


 Handsome!!



tonynyc said:


> *You look great Barb with and without Eyeglasses :wubu:-but, thanks for thinking of me - you know what one of my weaknesses are :happy: *


aww thank you Tony!! I am always thing of you:wubu:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

nykspree8 said:


> OMG I FOUND A NEW MIRROR TO TAKE PICS AT!! haha...at the gym, obviously ;P



I think you should start a thread of you taking pictures in mirrors in all different locations. The bedroom mirror, the bathroom mirror at work, mirror at the gym, mirrored tile on a wall, etc. Could be cool!


----------



## Scorsese86

BarbBBW said:


> here 2 new ones!! One with hair down and one with my glasses for Tony



Oh, my! I have to say, I thought you looked great wearing glasses


----------



## thejuicyone

Tracii said:


> Well I think you look great anyway.You have the best lips EVER I'm soo jealous.





Scorsese86 said:


> Didn't look so much at the "hot mess" of hair as I did at the hot girl in the pic





luscious_lulu said:


> You look very sultry.:smitten:





BarbBBW said:


> Babe, you look super sexy!!





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Beautiful hon just Beautiful!





tonynyc said:


> _More like a Hot BBW :wubu: with a great head of Hair :happy: _



Aw, thank you so much everyone. MUAH! :kiss2:


----------



## luscious_lulu

BarbBBW said:


> here 2 new ones!! One with hair down and one with my glasses for Tony



I love the hair pulled back. It gives you the naughty librarian look.


----------



## tinkerbell

tonynyc said:


> *You look great TinkerBell - now inquiring minds have to know... Was this picture taken after your daily run? You always manage to have that wonderful smile even when working out*




Thanks, and lol, no, this was not after running, lol I dont look that good  

This is how I look after running....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...snip...
> Wow, he's got a smile to match yours! Fantastic picture- definitely a keeper





thejuicyone said:


> Gosh, I totally adore you. :blush:





BarbBBW said:


> I love that pic!! What smiles, and a fun loving feeling from it ...snip...





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ...snip...
> Aww what a cute picture. Your a cute bully that's for sure!


*Aww shucks! Thanks all!*



thejuicyone said:


> ...snip...
> New pic of moi.
> 
> My hair is looking a hot mess.


*Like anyone is looking at your hair with that gorgeous face and especially those luscious lips!*:eat2:



JoyJoy said:


> ...snip...
> This is me after a sweet Sunday afternoon volleyball game:


*Hahaha you look great Joy!:happy:*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Layin in bed last night....Thinking...


*Considering your hand's location -umm- just WHAT were you thinking, hmmm?*



BarbBBW said:


> here 2 new ones!! One with hair down and one with my glasses for Tony


*Two great pics Barb. I like the glasses pic; you look mischievous*.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nykspree8 said:


> OMG I FOUND A NEW MIRROR TO TAKE PICS AT!! haha...at the gym, obviously ;P


My Oh My Mr. don't you look good working out!



luscious_lulu said:


> You look so serious.


Yeah had some pretty heavy stuff I was thinking about...



Scorsese86 said:


> Did you think about me, beautiful
> No, you didn't, but, my oh my, how cute that pic was


Aww no sorry..lol..Thank you!



BarbBBW said:


> here 2 new ones!! One with hair down and one with my glasses for Tony


Sexy as always Barb. You look great both ways!



tonynyc said:


> _EDA :Less thinking more picture taking _


Thank You Tony but I can think and take a picture right?



BarbBBW said:


> You are just adorable!


Thank You!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Considering your hand's location -umm- just WHAT were you thinking, hmmm?*


LOL You are so silly.. I know where your mind is and where it stays..lol..


----------



## Surlysomething

BarbBBW said:


> here 2 new ones!! One with hair down and one with my glasses for Tony





Hair-up and glasses looks great on you, Barb!


----------



## KittyKitten

nykspree8 said:


> OMG I FOUND A NEW MIRROR TO TAKE PICS AT!! haha...at the gym, obviously ;P



Who is this hotness? You look like my ex boyfriend.


----------



## KittyKitten

tinkerbell said:


> Thanks, and lol, no, this was not after running, lol I dont look that good
> 
> This is how I look after running....



Aw, you look so pretty and natural.


----------



## liz (di-va)

View attachment 69645

...........


----------



## Malarkey

tinkerbell said:


> Thanks, and lol, no, this was not after running, lol I dont look that good
> 
> This is how I look after running....



I think you are adorable even after running! Did you do a few laps for me?


----------



## tinkerbell

Malarkey said:


> I think you are adorable even after running! Did you do a few laps for me?





happyface83 said:


> Aw, you look so pretty and natural.




aww thank you  And I'll do a few laps for you today! 

Barb - you're so pretty! You have such pretty hair!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

liz (di-va) said:


> View attachment 69645
> 
> ...........



Hi Lizzie! Intense look you got there. Looks like someone just said something stupid/unbelievable in chat. 

I love your shelves o' books, btw. :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl

Great pics everyone!! I took the time to do the quote thing and make little comments individually but somehow the stupid browser closed itself out and I lost it, and just don't have the patience to do that again..sorry. But everyone really does look great!!


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> Thanks, and lol, no, this was not after running, lol I dont look that good
> 
> This is how I look after running....



_I think you look great- stunning photo - you have that wionderful post exercise glow going on _:happy: 




liz (di-va) said:


> View attachment 69645
> 
> ...........



_I wonder what has your attention-  cute photo - heck you're not even cracking a smile _


----------



## tonynyc

goofy girl said:


> Great pics everyone!! I took the time to do the quote thing and make little comments individually but somehow the stupid browser closed itself out and I lost it, and just don't have the patience to do that again..sorry. But everyone really does look great!!



_
I liked your early morning picture - it's amazing how you were able to have such a bright cheerful smile so early in the day -must have been the great cup of Java you had with you 
_ :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

My friend and I were early for a wedding today, so we took a few pics in a parking lot nearby....


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


> Gosh, I totally adore you. :blush:
> 
> New pic of moi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is looking a hot mess.



get it with your looks girl


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JoyJoy said:


> Haven't been around a lot lately, but this thread is always my favorite one to catch up on - you're all so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> This is me after a sweet Sunday afternoon volleyball game:
> View attachment 69530



Beautiful hair and smile Joy. Did you play?


----------



## mszwebs

Both taken last night...


View attachment Light Small.jpg


View attachment Me Smaller ish.jpg


----------



## Noir

me and some friend went to go see John Pinetter. Amazing show! 

View attachment 8128_507098604611_144000516_30285132_2450144_n.jpg


----------



## Weeze

Princess Fuzz and Krismiss... this is my new favorite picture


----------



## AshleyEileen

From tonight. 

View attachment IMG00501-20090906-1946.jpg


View attachment IMG00505-20090906-2139.jpg


----------



## dcoyote

I'm brand spanking new here, but I have a new ones from tonight. Here's one.


----------



## kayrae

Hello there. Welcome to DIMs. I am digging your piercings


----------



## nikola090

from this summer!


----------



## luscious_lulu

sooooo, cute!



mszwebs said:


> Both taken last night...
> 
> 
> View attachment 69708
> 
> 
> View attachment 69709


----------



## luscious_lulu

Awwww, cute puppy. 



krismiss said:


> Princess Fuzz and Krismiss... this is my new favorite picture


----------



## luscious_lulu

AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.



Purple is a good colour on you.


----------



## luscious_lulu

dcoyote said:


> I'm brand spanking new here, but I have a new ones from tonight. Here's one.



welcome to dims


----------



## luscious_lulu

nikola090 said:


> from this summer!



Nice picture!


----------



## Seth Warren

AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.



She's back and keeping gold-framed mirrors sexy!


----------



## nykspree8

tonynyc said:


> _Great Pics: and you got the Bicep Machine included_



Gotta love the bicep machine...really the only arm machine I use :O 



BarbBBW said:


> Handsome!!



Thanks, Barb! 



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I think you should start a thread of you taking pictures in mirrors in all different locations. The bedroom mirror, the bathroom mirror at work, mirror at the gym, mirrored tile on a wall, etc. Could be cool!



Haha, mirror pics all over the world thread or sumtin huh ;P



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> My Oh My Mr. don't you look good working out!



*kissess* :wubu:



happyface83 said:


> Who is this hotness? You look like my ex boyfriend.



Your ex bf always had a cell phone up to his face?? lol, thank you


----------



## ashmamma84

mszwebs said:


> Both taken last night...
> 
> 
> View attachment 69708
> 
> 
> View attachment 69709



Your hair is looking _luxurious_!!! (if I may quote Kat Williams) Cute pics!


----------



## mszwebs

Thanks, Everyone!!!


----------



## RudyLeMaster

mel said:


> me being a dork and taking a picture of myself in the car



*Reminds me of the Ivory Girl commercials that featured women who were natural beauties. Thank you for sharing. *


----------



## BBWModel

Hot tatas my friend!!! 

Miss ya!!



AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.


----------



## LovelyLiz

mszwebs said:


> Both taken last night...



So lovely! I really like your hairstyle.



dcoyote said:


> I'm brand spanking new here, but I have a new ones from tonight. Here's one.



Welcome! you look beautiful.



nikola090 said:


> from this summer!



Such a pretty place! Is this on vacation or near where you live? Amazing view!



AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.



You have some seriously good style.



krismiss said:


> Princess Fuzz and Krismiss... this is my new favorite picture



Adorable -- both of you. I love it too.



Noir said:


> me and some friend went to go see John Pinetter. Amazing show!



Haven't heard of him...but you guys are a good-looking bunch!


----------



## Oirish

AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.



Looking gorgeous as ever!


----------



## thejuicyone

hippy hippy shake.


----------



## Jigen

happyface83 said:


> Hi guys!



Really beautiful. I see a resemblance with Jessica Alba.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thejuicyone said:


> hippy hippy shake.



I like that shirt.

Where'd you get it?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

mszwebs said:


> Both taken last night...


Beautiful!



Noir said:


> me and some friend went to go see John Pinetter. Amazing show!


Bet you guys had a great time. 



krismiss said:


> Princess Fuzz and Krismiss... this is my new favorite picture


Awww ur both adorable!



AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.


Gorgeous as always love the top!



dcoyote said:


> I'm brand spanking new here, but I have a new ones from tonight. Here's one.


Beautiful and welcome to the boards



nikola090 said:


> from this summer!


What a beautiful picture Nikola!



thejuicyone said:


> hippy hippy shake.


Gorgeous and love the top!


----------



## nikola090

luscious_lulu said:


> Nice picture!



thanks!


womanforconversation said:


> Such a pretty place! Is this on vacation or near where you live? Amazing view!




it's on vacation on Czech rep. but I must say that when I live there are also pretty places similar !



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> What a beautiful picture Nikola!




thanks!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Seth Warren said:


> She's back and keeping gold-framed mirrors sexy!



When did I leave?!



BBWModel said:


> Hot tatas my friend!!!
> 
> Miss ya!!



:-*



womanforconversation said:


> You have some seriously good style.



I feel like I don't even have a style.



Oirish said:


> Looking gorgeous as ever!



:blush:



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Gorgeous as always love the top!



Thanks, lady! ;D


----------



## KFD

AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.



A.) Sexy
B.)Boobies!
C.)Hi, my name is KFD, I think I posted on here once or twice before...


----------



## KFD

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this past weekend..Got a little sun..lol..was red yesterday and today I am tanned.. I don't get it!


Holy Boobies Batman! :wubu:

KFD


----------



## QueenB

View attachment 020.JPG


no hairspray. weird face.


----------



## Crystal

^ Oh wow! You are absolutely gorgeous, QueenB. I am completely jealous of your beautiful hair.


----------



## AshleyEileen

KFD said:


> A.) Sexy
> B.)Boobies!
> C.)Hi, my name is KFD, I think I posted on here once or twice before...



ahahahaha

Thanks!


----------



## wolfpersona

tinkerbell said:


> Me today



Your hubby is lucky. I never seen a woman look so good in a t-shirt.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I wear the most obnoxious color/pattern combos. 

View attachment IMG00512-20090907-1010.jpg


----------



## Ivy

AshleyEileen said:


> I wear the most obnoxious color/pattern combos.



i LOVE it. where did you get that sweater and tank top?!


----------



## Ivy

QueenB said:


> View attachment 69818
> 
> 
> no hairspray. weird face.



you look amazing! i am in love with your hair!!


----------



## Crystal

AshleyEileen said:


> I wear the most obnoxious color/pattern combos.



I don't know many other people that would have actually considered that color combo. And the best part is, it looks fantastic!

Cute hair, too, Ashley.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Ivy said:


> i LOVE it. where did you get that sweater and tank top?!


Cardi: KMart
Tank: ON (It's an XXL in misses. ahaha I can't believe I squeezed in it.)



CrystalUT11 said:


> I don't know many other people that would have actually considered that color combo. And the best part is, it looks fantastic!
> 
> Cute hair, too, Ashley.



Pfft, I wear odd things. 
And thanks! I do my hair like that when I don't want to wash it.


----------



## northwestbbw

AshleyEileen said:


> I wear the most obnoxious color/pattern combos.



I love your style! really cute!


----------



## Seth Warren

AshleyEileen said:


> When did I leave?!



Did you not go on a trip recently? I believe there was photographic evidence.

Anyway, the point is that I like seeing you in photos...as I'm sure you've gathered.


----------



## MamaLisa

QueenB said:


> View attachment 69818
> 
> 
> no hairspray. weird face.



WHAT A HOTTIE! :smitten:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KFD said:


> Holy Boobies Batman! :wubu:KFD


LOL You are too funny! Thank You



QueenB said:


> no hairspray. weird face.


Well that doesnt matter bc you look super cute!



AshleyEileen said:


> I wear the most obnoxious color/pattern combos.


No way that is super cute! I so want one for myself.


----------



## MamaLisa

Me and my beautiful sis.. 13 going on 35 she is! hahahaha

on our way to fathers day this sunday just past..


----------



## thejuicyone

a couple of my many recent pictures that will be uploaded in zie near future. 










aww look at the dimples ;pp


----------



## LovelyLiz

AshleyEileen said:


> I wear the most obnoxious color/pattern combos.



With such a cute outfit as this, how can you say you don't feel like you have a style!? Totally great.


----------



## QueenB

CrystalUT11 said:


> ^ Oh wow! You are absolutely gorgeous, QueenB. I am completely jealous of your beautiful hair.





Ivy said:


> you look amazing! i am in love with your hair!!



thank youuu. you guys have the best hair, though! 



MamaLisa said:


> WHAT A HOTTIE! :smitten:





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Well that doesnt matter bc you look super cute!



thanks. you ladies are too sweet! :happy:


----------



## Malarkey

AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.



Were you at Macaroni Grill? lol Mmmmm


----------



## midnightrogue

shiny happy people.
first picture koh phi-phi, thailand
second pic just another lost weekend in huntingdon, england 

View attachment mk.jpg


View attachment m&e.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

talkin some bollocks and having a couple of quickfire warm up beers before heading down town. 

i'm in the black shirt........... 

View attachment als.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

eating scorpion and korean bbq - lush!

:eat2::eat1: 

View attachment s.jpg


View attachment koreanbbq.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

midnightrogue said:


> talkin some bollocks and having a couple of quickfire warm up beers before heading down town.
> 
> i'm in the black shirt...........



lol the jeans look good, nice pics.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thejuicyone said:


> a couple of my many recent pictures that will be uploaded in zie near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww look at the dimples ;pp



That's a cute outfit too. I wish I could fit into and steal your clothes.



midnightrogue said:


> talkin some bollocks and having a couple of quickfire warm up beers before heading down town.
> 
> i'm in the black shirt...........


Finally a fat girl in one of your pictures! 



midnightrogue said:


> eating scorpion and korean bbq - lush!
> 
> :eat2::eat1:



WTF Scorpion?


----------



## Scorsese86

AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.



Stunning. Beautiful.


----------



## Malarkey

midnightrogue said:


> shiny happy people.
> first picture koh phi-phi, thailand
> second pic just another lost weekend in huntingdon, england



I love all your photo's! A bit strange though that the first pic look's like an old m8 of mine from Australia called Lisa, and the one below looks like someone i used to know called Carrie. Creepy! Wish i had photo's to judge against.


----------



## goofy girl

Poor lil Fiona Fluffybottoms and me after her bath. (hey- it doesn't say GOOD recent picture of you in the thread title!  )


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ok, so I'm too lazy to go in and quote everyone. Ya'll look great and goofy girl your cat is gorgeous!


----------



## Fairia

goofy girl said:


> Poor lil Fiona Fluffybottoms and me after her bath. (hey- it doesn't say GOOD recent picture of you in the thread title!  )



Aww, the saddest looking kitty in world. Not too happy with baths I see.


----------



## goofy girl

luscious_lulu said:


> Ok, so I'm too lazy to go in and quote everyone. Ya'll look great and goofy girl your cat is gorgeous!



THanks! She's such a sweetie!!



Fairia said:


> Aww, the saddest looking kitty in world. Not too happy with baths I see.



LOL..I think she was more shocked than anything, but yeah, not too happy  She was really happy once she was dry and could give herself a bath again LOL


----------



## comaseason

goofy girl said:


> Poor lil Fiona Fluffybottoms and me after her bath. (hey- it doesn't say GOOD recent picture of you in the thread title!  )



That is an awesome name. Please, please, please tell me that Fiona Fluffybottoms is her real name.

Love it.


----------



## goofy girl

comaseason said:


> That is an awesome name. Please, please, please tell me that Fiona Fluffybottoms is her real name.
> 
> Love it.



Yes it is her real name!! The people at her vet's office love when we come in for a visit LOL They either get to talk about just how fluffy her bottom is when they take her temp or make funnies about how I can't call her Fiona Fluffybottoms anymore after they shave her little bum. :happy: (it never really never gets any less fluffy for some reason lol)


----------



## AshleyEileen

Seth Warren said:


> Did you not go on a trip recently? I believe there was photographic evidence.
> 
> Anyway, the point is that I like seeing you in photos...as I'm sure you've gathered.



Oh! This is quite true. I did leave, but just for a weekend.




Malarkey said:


> Were you at Macaroni Grill? lol Mmmmm



A WHAT!? I want to go there.
I was at Olive Garden. 6 bowls of pasta, FTW!


----------



## KFD

midnightrogue said:


> talkin some bollocks and having a couple of quickfire warm up beers before heading down town.
> 
> i'm in the black shirt...........





Am I the only one here that is wondering who that lovely lady in black next to you is!?

KFD


----------



## daddyoh70

On Sept. 2nd, a cop was shot and killed in my state. The last time that happened was 1972. I and 35 other bagpipers played his funeral. Was a very sad day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MamaLisa said:


> Me and my beautiful sis.. 13 going on 35 she is! hahahaha
> 
> on our way to fathers day this sunday just past..



Some really adorable shots there!



nikola090 said:


> from this summer!



Looking gook Nikola :batting: 





womanforconversation said:


> My friend and I were early for a wedding today, so we took a few pics in a parking lot nearby....



Love that dress- it really suits you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

daddyoh70 said:


> On Sept. 2nd, a cop was shot and killed in my state. The last time that happened was 1972. I and 35 other bagpipers played his funeral. Was a very sad day.



So sorry to hear about the policeman. Very tragic. 

Didn't realize you are one of those bag piper guys......love to watch the bagpipe bands at the highland games :smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords

AshleyEileen said:


> Oh! This is quite true. I did leave, but just for a weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A WHAT!? I want to go there.
> I was at Olive Garden. 6 bowls of pasta, FTW!



6 bowls of pasta? Man I wish I could pack food away like that.


----------



## midnightrogue

KFD said:


> Am I the only one here that is wondering who that lovely lady in black next to you is!?
> 
> KFD



she's my ex. broke up with her last week, seeing someone better this week. s'all good.

:happy:


----------



## Malarkey

AshleyEileen said:


> Oh! This is quite true. I did leave, but just for a weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A WHAT!? I want to go there.
> I was at Olive Garden. 6 bowls of pasta, FTW!



I was SO CLOSE! Macaroni Grill is close to Olive Garden. Italian and Italian.


----------



## Jigen

AshleyEileen said:


> From tonight.



very bueautiful, my lady. :bow:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

These were taken by me about 40 mins ago because I had cute hair today and didn't want to waste it


----------



## Surlysomething

Fallenangel2904 said:


> These were taken by me about 40 mins ago because I had cute hair today and didn't want to waste it




VERY cute hair. Don't you love those days?


----------



## AshleyEileen

Famouslastwords said:


> 6 bowls of pasta? Man I wish I could pack food away like that.



It was the neverending pasta bowl. I took a bowl and a half home for lunch the next day. =]


----------



## MamaLisa

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Some really adorable shots there!
> 
> Thanks my beautiful green eyed lovely! :blush:





Fallenangel2904 said:


> These were taken by me about 40 mins ago because I had cute hair today and didn't want to waste it




OMG FALLEN ANGEL YUMMO!


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> It was the neverending pasta bowl. I took a bowl and a half home for lunch the next day. =]



OLIVE GARDEN. I did this once but I only ate two because I was going out dancing afterward and didn't want to die/puke but some other time I'm going to get it again & enjoy it to it's full extent haha.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Surlysomething said:


> VERY cute hair. Don't you love those days?



I def do! And I wish it worked like that everyday! My hair always come out really good when I'm NOT trying...and when I need it to look perfect it doesn't lol


----------



## Fallenangel2904

MamaLisa said:


> OMG FALLEN ANGEL YUMMO!



 Thanky!!


----------



## midnightrogue

me (far left) lookin like iv had a cue ball shoved up my ass 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

reservoir puppies 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

Fallenangel2904 said:


> These were taken by me about 40 mins ago because I had cute hair today and didn't want to waste it



How about some pictures after you got your hair cut.

How about more pictures of you, period!


----------



## Tooz

How I'se Feelin'.


----------



## tinkerbell

wolfpersona said:


> Your hubby is lucky. I never seen a woman look so good in a t-shirt.



aww thanks


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> How about some pictures after you got your hair cut.
> 
> How about more pictures of you, period!



My hair cut is coming soon. I have not forgotten I need one lol...


----------



## nikola090

fallenangel....adorable..

another reason for going on NJ!


----------



## Crystal

Tooz said:


> How I'se Feelin'.



Cuuuute.  I love those glasses.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

nikola090 said:


> fallenangel....adorable..
> 
> another reason for going on NJ!



Thank you hun!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Taken last week at Luke's birthday party... 

View attachment mommy and Luke.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> Cuuuute.  I love those glasses.



I was gonna say that also. Those glasses def look adorable on you Tooz!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Taken last week at Luke's birthday party...



You look very pretty smiling like that! And what a little cutie you to there also!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Fallenangel2904 said:


> You look very pretty smiling like that! And what a little cutie you to there also!



thank you so much! that little guy is my heart and soul!


----------



## Surlysomething

Tooz said:


> How I'se Feelin'.




Always with the pretty. :bow:


----------



## tinkerbell

Just cause I'm so excited....

my first race, a 5k, is tomorrow!!


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


> a couple of my many recent pictures that will be uploaded in zie near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww look at the dimples ;pp



WATCH OUT THERES A BUTTERFLY ON YOUR FINGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


> hippy hippy shake.



BOOB!!!!!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> How I'se Feelin'.



Hubba hubba!


----------



## braindeadhead

thejuicyone said:


> hippy hippy shake.



You are stunning


----------



## OneWickedAngel

QueenB said:


> no hairspray. weird face.


*Love your eyes QueenB, I can never get my eyeliner to look that good!*



AshleyEileen said:


> I wear the most obnoxious color/pattern combos.


*You are just too cute in that outfit!*



MamaLisa said:


> Me and my beautiful sis.. 13 going on 35 she is! hahahaha
> ...snip...


*I can see the beauty runs in the family! She's as gorgeous as you are!*



thejuicyone said:


> a couple of my many recent pictures that will be uploaded in zie near future.
> aww look at the dimples ;pp


*Cute pics! (and dimples!) What's with the butterfly - lol?*



goofy girl said:


> Poor lil Fiona Fluffybottoms and me after her bath. (hey- it doesn't say GOOD recent picture of you in the thread title!  )


*LOL! That is one unhappy looking kitty!*



Fallenangel2904 said:


> These were taken by me about 40 mins ago because I had cute hair today and didn't want to waste it


*Damn, I don't blame you! Looking good there woman!*



midnightrogue said:


> reservoir puppies


*"reservoir puppies" hee-hee!! Loving the display of firepower there, huns and GUNZ drool!!! *



Tooz said:


> How I'se Feelin'.


*LOL! Loving the twisted lip.*



ChubbyBubbles said:


> Taken last week at Luke's birthday party...


*Lovely, smile CB! Awww, he's a little cutie-pie!*


tinkerbell said:


> Just cause I'm so excited....
> 
> my first race, a 5k, is tomorrow!!


*Cool, good luck!*


----------



## Fallenangel2904

tinkerbell said:


> Just cause I'm so excited....
> 
> my first race, a 5k, is tomorrow!!



I realize I'm late but...hope you had a great race hun!!


----------



## DeerVictory

Mornings have never been good to me.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Raegan said:


> Mornings have never been good to me.



That's a cute pic...


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks!! It went well! 

Me at the end, I look like crap, but I was still smiling!


----------



## QueenB

Raegan said:


> Mornings have never been good to me.



hello, gorgeous. after hours <3.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tinkerbell said:


> Thanks!! It went well!
> 
> Me at the end, I look like crap, but I was still smiling!




w00t! Good on you for finishing a race! 

How far is 5K in miles?


----------



## mszwebs

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> w00t! Good on you for finishing a race!
> 
> How far is 5K in miles?


 

3.125 miles


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> w00t! Good on you for finishing a race!
> 
> How far is 5K in miles?



_
Greenie:
A little over 3.1 miles- but, MsZwebs issued a more precise answer _



Metric Conversion Calculator


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thanks for the info both of you 

It's all my fat ass can do to WALK three miles....I'm truly impressed there Tink because I know you worked hard to get there :bow:

How long did it take you to run it Tink?


----------



## Fallenangel2904

tinkerbell said:


> Thanks!! It went well!
> 
> Me at the end, I look like crap, but I was still smiling!



That's so awesome girl! And totally inspiring! CONGRATS! I don't think I'll be running any marathons anytime soon but I really would love to walk in a walk one day. Some of these walks are for such amazing causes and its really made me want to participate. Again MAJOR kudos to you girly!!


----------



## midnightrogue

ten pin bowling and a lot of cocktails turned this night into memorable carnage. my girl Kim's blue tongue is the early warning sign that no one heeded. 

View attachment m&gang.jpg


----------



## Cleofatra_74

This is me & my friend Brenda in Melb last weekend.

No it's not your eyes that are blurry, we were drunk lol

View attachment phpI0EQ93AM.jpg


----------



## tinkerbell

Yeah, its about 3.1 miles. And it usually takes me about 43 mins to do 3.2 miles, and so I think thats about what it took me. I didn't time myself, and then didn't stick around to find out my time. I think they print it in the newspaper today or something, so I'll probably check it out. I wasn't last, and I finished, and I didn't walk AT ALL, and thats all that mattered to me. Those were my goals  

I'm a slow runner, the crazy powerwalkers were passing me!!  But I had a lot of fun - I did it alone, and that made it even better for me. I never thought I could do something like this. 

This was for my local hospital, and there is one coming up near my sister to help out a shelter that is helping to rescue over a hundred Chihuahuas from one house. So I thought that might be a good one to do! 

Go do a walk, Fallen Angel! You'll have a lot of fun!


----------



## tinkerbell

Cleofatra_74 said:


> This is me & my friend Brenda in Melb last weekend.
> 
> No it's not your eyes that are blurry, we were drunk lol
> 
> View attachment 70105



lol, love it! You two are cute.


----------



## luscious_lulu

tinkerbell said:


> Yeah, its about 3.1 miles. And it usually takes me about 43 mins to do 3.2 miles, and so I think thats about what it took me. I didn't time myself, and then didn't stick around to find out my time. I think they print it in the newspaper today or something, so I'll probably check it out. I wasn't last, and I finished, and I didn't walk AT ALL, and thats all that mattered to me. Those were my goals
> 
> I'm a slow runner, the crazy powerwalkers were passing me!!  But I had a lot of fun - I did it alone, and that made it even better for me. I never thought I could do something like this.
> 
> This was for my local hospital, and there is one coming up near my sister to help out a shelter that is helping to rescue over a hundred Chihuahuas from one house. So I thought that might be a good one to do!
> 
> Go do a walk, Fallen Angel! You'll have a lot of fun!



Great work. Slow or fast, you did it and that is what counts.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> OLIVE GARDEN. I did this once but I only ate two because I was going out dancing afterward and didn't want to die/puke but some other time I'm going to get it again & enjoy it to it's full extent haha.



I had it the other day, I had one bowl and went to have a second bowl and I didn't like the sauce, so I had dessert instead and took the pasta home for my boyfriend. Honestly, I wish I could fit more pasta in my stomach, it's so yummy! I eat A LOT but it's over a long period of time.

*edit* I'm really not trying to be insulting, I am jealous.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> I had it the other day, I had one bowl and went to have a second bowl and I didn't like the sauce, so I had dessert instead and took the pasta home for my boyfriend. Honestly, I wish I could fit more pasta in my stomach, it's so yummy! I eat A LOT but it's over a long period of time.
> 
> *edit* I'm really not trying to be insulting, I am jealous.



Yeah, I'm the same way, maybe I'll just camp out there for a few hours and let it digest. (I'm KIDDING)


----------



## Blackjack

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I'm the same way, maybe I'll just camp out there for a few hours and let it digest. (I'm KIDDING)



YOO HERE FOUR HOWAH! YOU GO NAO!


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackjack said:


> YOO HERE FOUR HOWAH! YOU GO NAO!



This is Olive Garden not Grand Super Buffet.


----------



## Blackjack

thatgirl08 said:


> This is Olive Garden not Grand Super Buffet.



Hell, I just use the John Pinnette joke whenever it's relevant.


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackjack said:


> Hell, I just use the John Pinnette joke whenever it's relevant.



I don't know him:/


----------



## Blackjack

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't know him:/



WHAT

"Around the World in 80 Buffets".


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackjack said:


> WHAT
> 
> "Around the World in 80 Buffets".



I'll check that out when I have flash player.


----------



## Fluffy51888

At the Halloween store. This is *probably* what my kid's gonna look like someday. 

View attachment halloween.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

Fluffy51888 said:


> At the Halloween store. This is *probably* what my kid's gonna look like someday.



You're a damn kidnapper that's what. My baby has been missing three days and now you're posting pictures of you with it saying that it's "what your kid is going to look like someday."

I WANT MY SON BACK! 

Don't make me go all Mel Gibson in Ransom on your ass.

I'm aware I'm not funny.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blackjack said:


> WHAT
> 
> "Around the World in 80 Buffets".



YOU EAT LIKE FLEE WIRRY.



thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, I'm the same way, maybe I'll just camp out there for a few hours and let it digest. (I'm KIDDING)



The waitress would be pissed unless you tipped her well, or else it would be tempting.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> You're a damn kidnapper that's what. My baby has been missing three days and now you're posting pictures of you with it saying that it's "what your kid is going to look like someday."
> 
> I WANT MY SON BACK!
> 
> Don't make me go all Mel Gibson in Ransom on your ass.
> 
> I'm aware I'm not funny.



Saying FLW has issues would be redundant! You need help woman!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Famouslastwords said:


> You're a damn kidnapper that's what. My baby has been missing three days and now you're posting pictures of you with it saying that it's "what your kid is going to look like someday."
> 
> I WANT MY SON BACK!
> 
> Don't make me go all Mel Gibson in Ransom on your ass.
> 
> I'm aware I'm not funny.




HA. I couldn't help it! He's just so damn cute that I had to take him! You're not getting him back.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Taken yesterday at our family picnic!! 

View attachment DSCF0081.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Raegan said:


> Mornings have never been good to me.


Gorgeous!



tinkerbell said:


> Thanks!! It went well!
> 
> Me at the end, I look like crap, but I was still smiling!


Whoa Congrats hon you look fantastic!



midnightrogue said:


> ten pin bowling and a lot of cocktails turned this night into memorable carnage. my girl Kim's blue tongue is the early warning sign that no one heeded.


Looks like you guys had a great time!



Cleofatra_74 said:


> This is me & my friend Brenda in Melb last weekend.
> 
> No it's not your eyes that are blurry, we were drunk lol
> 
> View attachment 70105


You guys look super cute!



Fluffy51888 said:


> At the Halloween store. This is *probably* what my kid's gonna look like someday.


You are too funny and super cute!!!



MzDeeZyre said:


> Taken yesterday at our family picnic!!


MzDee looking sexy as always!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Just took this a few mins ago..Getting excited to go see my baby.. I leave in 3 days for NJ can't wait!!!:bounce::bounce: 

View attachment 091409142628.jpeg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Just took this a few mins ago..Getting excited to go see my baby.. I leave in 3 days for NJ can't wait!!!:bounce::bounce:



*My goodness! Look how :happy::happy::happy: and oh so pretty you are!! *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> *My goodness! Look how :happy::happy::happy: and oh so pretty you are!! *


THANK YOU!!!!
I am very happy!! Happiest I have been in a very long time! Can't wait! Will be my first time to NJ plus we are going to go to NY so I am excited about that too. Plus I am leaving yucky Hot weather and coming up to the kinda weather I love! I was looking at the forcast and it is looking nice! YAY!!:happy:


----------



## QueenB

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Just took this a few mins ago..Getting excited to go see my baby.. I leave in 3 days for NJ can't wait!!!:bounce::bounce:



you look so cute!


----------



## tinkerbell

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Just took this a few mins ago..Getting excited to go see my baby.. I leave in 3 days for NJ can't wait!!!:bounce::bounce:



You're so pretty! 

And thanks!


----------



## dcoyote

That color looks really good on you, EllorionsDarlingAngel.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

QueenB said:


> you look so cute!


 


tinkerbell said:


> You're so pretty!
> 
> And thanks!


 


dcoyote said:


> That color looks really good on you, EllorionsDarlingAngel.


Thank You Gals!!!:bow:


----------



## thejuicyone

dance the night away


----------



## Oirish

Beautiful as always Brandi!


----------



## Crystal

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Just took this a few mins ago..Getting excited to go see my baby.. I leave in 3 days for NJ can't wait!!!:bounce::bounce:



You look absolutely gorgeous! Wow, such a beauty.

I love how the reflection of your shirt in your glasses makes your eyes look turquoise. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thejuicyone said:


> dance the night away


You look likie you had a great time and you look fantatic hon!



CrystalUT11 said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous! Wow, such a beauty.
> 
> I love how the reflection of your shirt in your glasses makes your eyes look turquoise. :happy:


Aww thank you sweetie!!! Yeah I thought that was cool.. hehehehe


----------



## James

and a recent pic of sweet&fat too  

View attachment a1.jpg


View attachment a2.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

James said:


> and a recent pic of sweet&fat too


You both look fantastic!


----------



## Famouslastwords

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Just took this a few mins ago..Getting excited to go see my baby.. I leave in 3 days for NJ can't wait!!!:bounce::bounce:



Wait, I thought *I* was your baby. I don't live in NJ....

So I'm not your baby?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> Wait, I thought *I* was your baby. I don't live in NJ....
> 
> So I'm not your baby?


 :doh: Damn you caught me! hehehehehehe


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Wait, I thought *I* was your baby. I don't live in NJ....
> 
> So I'm not your baby?





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> :doh: Damn you caught me! hehehehehehe





*sigh*, i think it's time to bring this love triangle to Jerry...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nykspree8 said:


> *sigh*, i think it's time to bring this love triangle to Jerry...


LMAO Baby your so funny!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> Wait, I thought *I* was your baby. I don't live in NJ....
> 
> So I'm not your baby?





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> :doh: Damn you caught me! hehehehehehe





nykspree8 said:


> *sigh*, i think it's time to bring this love triangle to Jerry...




*Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! Is there going to be a fight?! My money is on the fat girl*


----------



## nykspree8

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LMAO Baby your so funny!



With you and FLW on there, it'd be the hottest Jerry ever...throw me in there, well psssh that's a wrap LOL...every FA from across the country would be tuning in or have their dvrs set ;P We could even have guest appearances from people from dims rofllll...i think it's time to turn this idea into their producers :O haha


----------



## Rich P

MzDeeZyre said:


> Taken yesterday at our family picnic!!



...what a cute face - beautiful fresh sexy - and a great figure to match that's growing :kiss2::smitten:


----------



## KittyKitten

Jigen said:


> Really beautiful. I see a resemblance with Jessica Alba.



Wow! THANKS!!!!!!!!! Guys go crazy for her!


----------



## KittyKitten

nykspree8 said:


> Your ex bf always had a cell phone up to his face?? lol, thank you



LOL, he did for one pic at the gym! But you resemble him physically.


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> *sigh*, i think it's time to bring this love triangle to Jerry...





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> LMAO Baby your so funny!



Oh no the fuck you two didn't! Bitch! He's my computer screen makeout partner! How could you? And you nyk? She's my baby's mama! How could you?

That's it! I'm calling up Msbard90 and we're going to make a sleazy in-nightvision porno, without EITHER OF YOU. AND ONLY BARBARA AND JUICY ARE INVITED.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! Is there going to be a fight?! My money is on the fat girl*


So either way you win? LOL



nykspree8 said:


> With you and FLW on there, it'd be the hottest Jerry ever...throw me in there, well psssh that's a wrap LOL...every FA from across the country would be tuning in or have their dvrs set ;P We could even have guest appearances from people from dims rofllll...i think it's time to turn this idea into their producers :O haha


LOL OMG you are too Funny baby!:kiss2::kiss2:



Famouslastwords said:


> Oh no the fuck you two didn't! Bitch! He's my computer screen makeout partner! How could you? And you nyk? She's my baby's mama! How could you?
> 
> That's it! I'm calling up Msbard90 and we're going to make a sleazy in-nightvision porno, without EITHER OF YOU. AND ONLY BARBARA AND JUICY ARE INVITED.


:doh: OMG that sucks! LOL Oh well we will make a nightvision porno and not invite you!  LOL You are so too much! I'm your baby Mama?? LOL


----------



## nykspree8

Apparently, she's several dimer's baby's mama...I saw a little demon child on some pic in another thread that spawned from her, it had her eyes D: lol...and don't worry, we'll catch your porno on youtube when it gets leaked :O


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nykspree8 said:


> Apparently, she's several dimer's baby's mama...I saw a little demon child on some pic in another thread that spawned from her, it had her eyes D: lol...and don't worry, we'll catch your porno on youtube when it gets leaked :O


LOL You are too funny Baby! I can't wait baby Tomorrow I will be up there!!!!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Fluffy51888

nykspree8 said:


> Apparently, she's several dimer's baby's mama...I saw a little demon child on some pic in another thread that spawned from her, it had her eyes D: lol...and don't worry, we'll catch your porno on youtube when it gets leaked :O




Are you talking about my baby? Cause there is no mistaking that child is mine. Why is everyone trying to steal my kid???


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Just took this a few mins ago..Getting excited to go see my baby.. I leave in 3 days for NJ can't wait!!!:bounce::bounce:



_
EDA:
Nice picture and you are in for some wonderful weather this weekend too. Enjoy the time in our area.

_




James said:


> and a recent pic of sweet&fat too



_
Nice Photo of James , Sweet & Fat: which church is that? i was almost tempted to guess Riverside Church or the Cathedral of St. John's 
_




Tooz said:


> How I'se Feelin'.



_
You look great Tooz - u know BBW + Eyeglasses are always a win-win for me
_



goofy girl said:


> Poor lil Fiona Fluffybottoms and me after her bath. (hey- it doesn't say GOOD recent picture of you in the thread title!  )



_
Goofy: adorable picture- u must have done some serious "Kitty Hypnosis" - to get Fiona Fluffybottoms ready for her bath 
_



daddyoh70 said:


> On Sept. 2nd, a cop was shot and killed in my state. The last time that happened was 1972. I and 35 other bagpipers played his funeral. Was a very sad day.



_
Very sharp Daddyoh70 - sorry that it was such a sad occassion.
_



Fallenangel2904 said:


> These were taken by me about 40 mins ago because I had cute hair today and didn't want to waste it



_
Nice haircut- u look great
_



tinkerbell said:


> Thanks!! It went well!
> 
> Me at the end, I look like crap, but I was still smiling!



_
How do you do it- you never look "crappy" - even after the most intense workout session. You still have that amazing smile...
_


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Making kiss-kiss faces


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Making kiss-kiss faces



Muuuuuuuuuah!!!, gotcha' GoodBad Girl.:bow:


----------



## thejuicyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> Making kiss-kiss faces



Why are you so hot? 

*New pics*
bad picture alert!


----------



## Spanky

OneWickedAngel said:


> Making kiss-kiss faces



The leather......oh GAWD.....the leather. :wubu:


----------



## bdog

here's a few from this past weekend.  

View attachment bfv.jpg


View attachment c.jpg


View attachment d.jpg


View attachment a.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

Don't know why, just love this pic of myself


----------



## luscious_lulu

Spanky said:


> The leather......oh GAWD.....the leather. :wubu:



YOu must tell me where you get your corsets! You are rocking that look!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Muuuuuuuuuah!!!, gotcha' GoodBad Girl.:bow:


*HAHAHAHA! Imfree, you can have my cyber kisses any time! *



thejuicyone said:


> Why are you so hot?
> ...snip...


*Shucks, I don't know...:blush: Part, blessing of God, part dressing of leather?  *



Spanky said:


> The leather......oh GAWD.....the leather. :wubu:


*LOL! Down Spanky! Dooooown!*



luscious_lulu said:


> YOu must tell me where you get your corsets! You are rocking that look!


*Wait till you see the one I wear next month *


* Quothe the Raivenne: Thank guys! :bow:*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thejuicyone said:


> ...snip...
> *New pics*
> bad picture alert!


*Bad picture alert my @$$, you are too cute in these pics and you know it! You couldn't take a bad picture if you tried!*



bdog said:


> here's a few from this past weekend.


*Very handsome Bdog! I think you look a little Heath Ledger-ish in that last pic.*



KnottyOne said:


> Don't know why, just love this pic of myself


*Maybe because you look so thoughtful/studious? It really is a nice picture of you.*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Fluffy51888 said:


> Are you talking about my baby? Cause there is no mistaking that child is mine. Why is everyone trying to steal my kid???


OMG how many kids do I have!? LOL



tonynyc said:


> _EDA:__Nice picture and you are in for some wonderful weather this weekend too. Enjoy the time in our area._


Thank you TOny! Yes I see that I can't wait for the weather change!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Making kiss-kiss faces


Sexy women you!



thejuicyone said:


> Why are you so hot? *New pics*


Looking good as always!



bdog said:


> here's a few from this past weekend.


Wonderful pictures! 



KnottyOne said:


> Don't know why, just love this pic of myself


It's a really good picture of you.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> *HAHAHAHA! Imfree, you can have my cyber kisses any time! *....snipped......



Sweet!!! Do I get CyberHugs with those CyberKisses?


----------



## Spanky

imfree said:


> Sweet!!! Do I get CyberHugs with those CyberKisses?



Yeah, enjoy them imfree! 

But watch out for her CyberWhippins. I mean she has a leather whippin smilie fer gosh dern sakes!


----------



## Surlysomething

KnottyOne said:


> Don't know why, just love this pic of myself



Colin Farrell with dreads. Yep.


----------



## Surlysomething

bdog said:


> here's a few from this past weekend.




Handsome! I'm usually a dark eye fan but you rock those light eyes.


----------



## imfree

Spanky said:


> Yeah, enjoy them imfree!
> 
> But watch out for her CyberWhippins. I mean she has a leather whippin smilie fer gosh dern sakes!



Here's a fun, Repworthy reply: Cyber....is good 'cause you don't
have to feel the bad stuff and bad 'cause you don't get to feel
the good stuff!:bow:

I really don't know anything 'bout whippins, anyway, 'cuz my
plush body and tender love-touch usually satisfy a gal, then
cause her to deeply relax, and then fall asleep in my arms. I
know it doesn't sound exciting like S&M, but it's good enough
for me and that's sweet.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Making kiss-kiss faces



_Muuuah right back at ya OWA - great picture _




thejuicyone said:


> *New pics*
> bad picture alert!



_
Just stunning - I like the photo with the Braves Tee Shirt
_



bdog said:


> here's a few from this past weekend.



_Great pics BDog- cool hat _



KnottyOne said:


> Don't know why, just love this pic of myself



_
KnottyOne: great picture - this would also work as a B&W photo too _


----------



## Crystal

bdog said:


> here's a few from this past weekend.



Wow. You are drop-dead gorgeous. Your eyes are just beautiful! 



KnottyOne said:


> Don't know why, just love this pic of myself



Maybe because it's sexy? :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Sweet!!! Do I get CyberHugs with those CyberKisses?


*For you? ALWAYS Big Boy! *



Spanky said:


> Yeah, enjoy them imfree!
> 
> But watch out for her CyberWhippins. I mean she has a leather whippin smilie fer gosh dern sakes!


*Whaaaaat? You mean this sweet l'il ol' tickler here?! *




:batting: 
*Would you like me to kiss where it cyber tickles?*



imfree said:


> Here's a fun, Repworthy reply: Cyber....is good 'cause you don't have to feel the bad stuff and bad 'cause you don't get to feel the good stuff!:bow:
> 
> *HAHA! Good one Edgar!*
> 
> I really don't know anything 'bout whippins, anyway, 'cuz my
> plush body and tender love-touch usually satisfy a gal, then
> cause her to deeply relax, and then fall asleep in my arms. I
> know it doesn't sound exciting like S&M, but it's good enough
> for me and that's sweet.:bow:



*W-w-what...what happened? I was getting a cyber hug from Imfree and it felt all warm and comfy and the next thing I knew I was in Cyber-Tennessee!! Why Edgar you sneaky, sneaky boy you! You told me your hugs were electrifying!! *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Sexy women you!
> ...snip...


:bow: Thanks EDA!



tonynyc said:


> _Muuuah right back at ya OWA - great picture _


 :kiss2::kiss2: Thanks!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> *For you? ALWAYS Big Boy! *
> ...snipped......
> 
> 
> 
> *W-w-what...what happened? I was getting a cyber hug from Imfree and it felt all warm and comfy and the next thing I knew I was in Cyber-Tennessee!! Why Edgar you sneaky, sneaky boy you! You told me your hugs were electrifying!! *



My kisses are too, GoodBadGirl. Take a look at this. I'm
not sure who or what broke us loose. Sorry, that was
such a nice, plush, warm hug, too! You're electric, Gal!:bow:


----------



## Risible

tinkerbell said:


> Just cause I'm so excited....
> 
> my first race, a 5k, is tomorrow!!



Aw, you're my hero, Tink!


----------



## Gingembre

Tinkerbell - Congrats on your 5K, and particularly for looking so good at the end of it! I would have had full on beetroot face (assuming i could make it to the end!).

OWA & FallenAngel - You both have beautiful hair 

Bdog - niiiiice hat!

Ok, here's a couple of me from last weekend...looking a bit drunk, and as pale as the grave! Took the liberty of cutting my friend out of the pics.


----------



## tinkerbell

Gingembre said:


> Tinkerbell - Congrats on your 5K, and particularly for looking so good at the end of it! I would have had full on beetroot face (assuming i could make it to the end!).





Risible said:


> Aw, you're my hero, Tink!





tonynyc said:


> _
> How do you do it- you never look "crappy" - even after the most intense workout session. You still have that amazing smile...
> _




Thanks everyone!


----------



## Malarkey

bdog said:


> here's a few from this past weekend.


Ahhh, if only you were single!


----------



## AshleyEileen

Sweet armpit roll. ahah 

View attachment IMG00036-20090918-2343.jpg


----------



## bdog

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Very handsome Bdog! I think you look a little Heath Ledger-ish in that last pic.*



Hah... thanks, I haven't heard that one... (and see attached pic)



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Wonderful pictures!



thank you.  



Surlysomething said:


> Handsome! I'm usually a dark eye fan but you rock those light eyes.



i do what i can. 



tonynyc said:


> _Great pics BDog- cool hat _



gotta love that Walgreens... $9.99. 



CrystalUT11 said:


> Wow. You are drop-dead gorgeous. Your eyes are just beautiful!



aww.. :blush:



Gingembre said:


> Bdog - niiiiice hat!



nice glasses! 



Malarkey said:


> Ahhh, if only you were single!



Thanks, and for some reason I just thought of Beyonce. 

View attachment IMG_2984.jpg


----------



## bdog

AshleyEileen said:


> Sweet armpit roll. ahah



looks very soft and cozy.


----------



## qwertyman173

Just bein' me.... 

View attachment test resize.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

OneWickedAngel said:


> Maybe because you look so thoughtful/studious? It really is a nice picture of you.



I think thats what I like about it too, I was helping editing a film and was really into it, didnt even realize a pic was taken haha. Thanks ^_^



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> It's a really good picture of you.



Thank you ^_^



Surlysomething said:


> Colin Farrell with dreads. Yep.



What's weird is that you aren't the first person to make that comparison, but I still like it, thanks ^_^



tonynyc said:


> KnottyOne: great picture - this would also work as a B&W photo too



Thanks a lot, I've been wanting to play with it, just havent had the chance yet



CrystalUT11 said:


> Maybe because it's sexy?



Maybe, i'll just take your word on it ^_-


----------



## BBWModel

HOTNESS!!! 

that is all



bdog said:


> here's a few from this past weekend.


----------



## tonynyc

AshleyEileen said:


> Sweet armpit roll. ahah



_Simply 'Gorgeous' - I also like the photos that you took when you went bowling _



bdog said:


> gotta love that Walgreens... $9.99.



_
BDog: looks like you got another great deal on hats again... looks good on you
_





qwertyman173 said:


> Just bein' me....



_Nice pic- you have the *eyes* matching the *tee-shirt* _


----------



## tonynyc

*Saturday Workout- almost done :happy:*
*Getting ready to do some Dumbbell exercises for the shoulder and rotator cuff.*


----------



## Surlysomething

KnottyOne said:


> What's weird is that you aren't the first person to make that comparison, but I still like it, thanks ^_^




I've also said it before.


----------



## Tracii

tonynyc said:


> *Saturday Workout- almost done :happy:*
> *Getting ready to do some Dumbbell exercises for the shoulder and rotator cuff.*



Remind me never to make you mad Tony.You are a big boy.:smitten:
bdog aren't you just a cutie.


----------



## tonynyc

Tracii said:


> Remind me never to make you mad Tony.You are a big boy.:smitten:



Thanks Tracii :wubu: I'm more of a (((Hugger))) than a fighter. :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08

on my way to class on thursday


----------



## Tracii

tonynyc said:


> Thanks Tracii :wubu: I'm more of a (((Hugger))) than a fighter. :happy:



Thats good to know Tony, you look quite huggable to me.
You can bench press me anyday.


----------



## Tracii

thatgirl08 said:


> on my way to class on thursday



Such a cutie, nice pic. You look nice in purple.


----------



## tonynyc

Tracii said:


> Thats good to know Tony, you look quite huggable to me.
> You can bench press me anyday.



_Thanks Tracii- I think being huggable is a good thing - too much mean stuff going around these days _:happy:



thatgirl08 said:


> on my way to class on thursday



_
Nice picture- I bet your smiling cause you are own your way to Stats class 
_ 






-------


----------



## thatgirl08

I really was on my way to Stats (and Spanish) haha how'd you know!

Thanks Tracii:]


----------



## tonynyc

thatgirl08 said:


> I really was on my way to Stats (and Spanish) haha how'd you know!



*Stats* brings a smile to everybody's face.. _You have that Smiling Statistics look_ 

I truly enjoyed the classes (in college and grad school). Also it was one of the few courses that was open book & even when a term paper was required - most were short (less than 10 pages) :happy: . 

Are you using any of the canned Stat packages (SPSS, SAS, MATLAB, SYSTAT) for your data analysis? You are certainly able to do more know in terms of graphical analysis and even packages like EXCEL are very powerful.


----------



## thatgirl08

tonynyc said:


> *Stats* brings a smile to everybody's face.. _You have that Smiling Statistics look_
> 
> I truly enjoyed the classes (in college and grad school). Also it was one of the few courses that was open book & even when a term paper was required - most were short (less than 10 pages) :happy: .
> 
> Are you using any of the canned Stat packages (SPSS, SAS, MATLAB, SYSTAT) for your data analysis? You are certainly able to do more know in terms of graphical analysis and even packages like EXCEL are very powerful.



No term papers in this stat class haha and the program we're using is Minitab. I took Stats before but didn't pass the AP exam.. hopefully it goes better this time!


----------



## tonynyc

thatgirl08 said:


> No term papers in this stat class haha and the program we're using is Minitab. I took Stats before but didn't pass the AP exam.. hopefully it goes better this time!



Good Luck - It should go better this time cause you get to actually apply the package to real data and make your conclusions. This is definitely a good skill to have and should serve you well. 

You might also want to check out the  Minitab website for additonal info on the software tricks and case studies etc. as well as job boards where this skill is used.


----------



## thatgirl08

tonynyc said:


> Good Luck - It should go better this time cause you get to actually apply the package to real data and make your conclusions. This is definitely a good skill to have and should serve you well.
> 
> You might also want to check out the  Minitab website for additonal info on the software tricks and case studies etc. as well as job boards where this skill is used.



Thanks for the suggestions & link.


----------



## dcoyote

AshleyEileen said:


> Sweet armpit roll. ahah



I love your septum piercing! You look really cute in that pic.


thatgirl08
How are you doing in Spanish? I freaking sucked at it when I had it. I was lucky to pass. The profs I had was really good too. I just bombed, even though I really studied it.


----------



## thatgirl08

dcoyote said:


> thatgirl08
> How are you doing in Spanish? I freaking sucked at it when I had it. I was lucky to pass. The profs I had was really good too. I just bombed, even though I really studied it.



Aw, sorry to hear that! I'm doing pretty good.. I took 5 1/2 years between 7th and 12th grade so I was able to enter into intermediate Spanish (103) right away which was pretty cool. We just reviewed the subjunctive & indicative tenses and now were moving onto the imperative.. I'm pretty excited. I'm a nerd for Spanish. It's definitely tough though. If it wasn't for the fact that I was genuinely interested I probably would've flunked out long ago.


----------



## dcoyote

Yeah, I wasn't remotely interested, but I had to have a foreign language. It was either that or French tought by a women that spoke it with a hick accent. The guy that teaches spanish has lived in a few differant spanish speaking countries. His wife is from one of them.

I'm glad to hear you enjoy it though. It can take you anywhere in this day and age.


----------



## thatgirl08

dcoyote said:


> Yeah, I wasn't remotely interested, but I had to have a foreign language. It was either that or French tought by a women that spoke it with a hick accent. The guy that teaches spanish has lived in a few differant spanish speaking countries. His wife is from one of them.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you enjoy it though. It can take you anywhere in this day and age.



Yeah most degrees require at least one foreign language course. I hear French is way more difficult and to be honest, I doubt it's as useful either. I hope to become fluent in Spanish eventually because like you said, it can take you anywhere.


----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## thejuicyone

Raegan said:


>



pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## Scorsese86

Raegan said:


>



Damn, you're cute!:smitten:


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 70413
Was going out the other night so I took a pic for this thread...  which I had to rezise to fit... it's a bit small.. sorry.


----------



## DJ_S




----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 70413
> Was going out the other night so I took a pic for this thread...  which I had to rezise to fit... it's a bit small.. sorry.



My guess you were the prettiest gal out on the town last night.


----------



## thatgirl08

DJ_S said:


>



This is an awesome picture.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Raegan said:


>


This a great focus shot, Raegan! And such a pretty face to focus on! 



Aust99 said:


> View attachment 70413
> Was going out the other night so I took a pic for this thread...  which I had to rezise to fit... it's a bit small.. sorry.


Very nice Aust.



DJ_S said:


>


A nice working shot DJ.


----------



## KFD

I liked the way I looked, and I got a new phone, so I took this before going to Bourbon Street last night...



midnightrogue said:


> she's my ex. broke up with her last week, seeing someone better this week. s'all good.
> 
> :happy:



Well, damn, send her my way!!! 


KFD 

View attachment 0919092008a.jpg


----------



## _overture

wooooo! yep, another one  

View attachment Photo 37.jpg


----------



## northwestbbw

In the car going some place...not sure where though :\


----------



## AshleyEileen

northwestbbw said:


> In the car going some place...not sure where though



Cutest ever~!


----------



## thatgirl08

northwestbbw said:


> In the car going some place...not sure where though :\



Cute picture!!


----------



## mossystate

What happens when you spend the night at your sisters place...and you remembered your ear plugs, but did not pack your sleep mask....and you grab a pair of your 3 year old nephews pants to tie around your head, as a substitute............and your sister is up at 7:00AM...camera in hand.

I am just hoping I was not subjected to anything....unusual. I look like a captive of some sort...in mid snore.

Please don't hate my sexiness. 


View attachment 70449



The getting up at 2AM to pee...stumbling...one hand holding up my sleep flap...priceless.


----------



## thatgirl08

mossystate said:


> What happens when you spend the night at your sisters place...and you remembered your ear plugs, but did not pack your sleep mask....and you grab a pair of your 3 year old nephews pants to tie around your head, as a substitute............and your sister is up at 7:00AM...camera in hand.
> 
> I am just hoping I was not subjected to anything....unusual. I look like a captive of some sort...in mid snore.
> 
> Please don't hate my sexiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The getting up at 2AM to pee...stumbling...one hand holding up my sleep flap...priceless.



hahaha this is the best picture.


----------



## tonynyc

imfree said:


> My kisses are too, GoodBadGirl. Take a look at this. I'm
> not sure who or what broke us loose. Sorry, that was
> such a nice, plush, warm hug, too! You're electric, Gal!:bow:



_Imfree : great photo -your the man from state to state _



Gingembre said:


> Ok, here's a couple of me from last weekend...looking a bit drunk, and as pale as the grave! Took the liberty of cutting my friend out of the pics.



_Nice photos I love the Eyeglasses (always a Win-Win) for me - Gorgeous Pretty smile _


----------



## Tracii

Watching my cat Pipi chasing birds in the backyard.



[/IMG]


----------



## Inhibited

_overture said:


> wooooo! yep, another one



You look like a Rock Star!!


----------



## Inhibited

Raegan said:


>



Sooo Cute!!

I will take up heaps of room submitting replies to each new pic, will read up on how to quote to a group of post in one reply, but until than you all look fantastic.


----------



## MamaLisa

DJ_S said:


>





Hot hun


----------



## BarbBBW

Me and My daughter Taylor, at the Point Pleasant, NJ inlet! It was beautiful there! 

View attachment DSC01683.JPG


----------



## imfree

BarbBBW said:


> Me and My daughter Taylor, at the Point Pleasant, NJ inlet! It was beautiful there!



Nice picture, you two!:bow:


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> What happens when you spend the night at your sisters place...and you remembered your ear plugs, but did not pack your sleep mask....and you grab a pair of your 3 year old nephews pants to tie around your head, as a substitute............and your sister is up at 7:00AM...camera in hand.
> 
> I am just hoping I was not subjected to anything....unusual. I look like a captive of some sort...in mid snore.
> 
> Please don't hate my sexiness.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70449
> 
> 
> 
> The getting up at 2AM to pee...stumbling...one hand holding up my sleep flap...priceless.



Best. Pic. Ever.


----------



## Tracii

Great pic there Barb.


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> Best. Pic. Ever.




You always did have a keen eye for these things, Sarah.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mossystate said:


> What happens when you spend the night at your sisters place...and you remembered your ear plugs, but did not pack your sleep mask....and you grab a pair of your 3 year old nephews pants to tie around your head, as a substitute............and your sister is up at 7:00AM...camera in hand.
> 
> I am just hoping I was not subjected to anything....unusual. I look like a captive of some sort...in mid snore.
> 
> Please don't hate my sexiness.
> 
> 
> The getting up at 2AM to pee...stumbling...one hand holding up my sleep flap...priceless.



*WINNER! WINNER! WINNER! 
Ooooooh sleep flap! Oh yeah, I'd do ya!*



Tracii said:


> Watching my cat Pipi chasing birds in the backyard.


*Nice pic Traci; I love your calm expression.* 



BarbBBW said:


> Me and My daughter Taylor, at the Point Pleasant, NJ inlet! It was beautiful there!


*Awww, what a lovely picture!*


----------



## tonynyc

Tracii said:


> Watching my cat Pipi chasing birds in the backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



_
Great photo Tracii - you look very nice and a cute top too. Now was Pipi successful in getting the birds? 
_



BarbBBW said:


> Me and My daughter Taylor, at the Point Pleasant, NJ inlet! It was beautiful there!



_
Adorable photo Barb of you and Taylor. Hope your trip was a fun.
_


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Great pictures everyone!!




BarbBBW said:


> Me and My daughter Taylor, at the Point Pleasant, NJ inlet! It was beautiful there!


Aww I love this picture!!


----------



## mossystate

OneWickedAngel said:


> *WINNER! WINNER! WINNER!
> Ooooooh sleep flap! Oh yeah, I'd do ya!*



It would be like our wedding night....you lifting my veil.

:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DJ_S said:


>



What you playing there, Mr DJ? :batting:



_overture said:


> wooooo! yep, another one



Oh my.....my my my..........oh...........*swoons* :wubu:

You shouldn't do this kind of thing to cougars.......:batting:



mossystate said:


> What happens when you spend the night at your sisters place...and you remembered your ear plugs, but did not pack your sleep mask....and you grab a pair of your 3 year old nephews pants to tie around your head, as a substitute............and your sister is up at 7:00AM...camera in hand.
> 
> I am just hoping I was not subjected to anything....unusual. I look like a captive of some sort...in mid snore.
> 
> Please don't hate my sexiness.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70449
> 
> 
> 
> The getting up at 2AM to pee...stumbling...one hand holding up my sleep flap...priceless.



I like how they make you sleep on the floor


ti hi hi 



Tracii said:


> Watching my cat Pipi chasing birds in the backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



What a nice shot, Tracii 


BarbBBW said:


> Me and My daughter Taylor, at the Point Pleasant, NJ inlet! It was beautiful there!



Your daughter is so lovely, nice mother/daughter shot. I have been to Point Pleasant many times as a kid


----------



## Saxphon

BarbBBW said:


> Me and My daughter Taylor, at the Point Pleasant, NJ inlet! It was beautiful there!



It is amazing to see how a wonderful setting can be enhanced so much when you throw in a beautiful woman.

Lovely picture Barb - thanks for sharing.


----------



## AshleyEileen

Meh...
It was a jeans and a tee type of evening to go to Friday's and Dairy Queen for the pre-birthday feast. 

View attachment IMG00085-20090921-2242.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

mossystate said:


> What happens when you spend the night at your sisters place...and you remembered your ear plugs, but did not pack your sleep mask....and you grab a pair of your 3 year old nephews pants to tie around your head, as a substitute............and your sister is up at 7:00AM...camera in hand.
> 
> I am just hoping I was not subjected to anything....unusual. I look like a captive of some sort...in mid snore.
> 
> Please don't hate my sexiness.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70449
> 
> 
> 
> The getting up at 2AM to pee...stumbling...one hand holding up my sleep flap...priceless.



Hey, it's too bad we didn't get a picture of you stumbling around holding up your sleep flap... that might've been fun too!


----------



## Tracii

Thanks so much OWA,Tony and GEF.
Yeah Tony she did get one and brought it up on the porch for me.Such a little hunter.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Took some pics tonight because it's been too long since I picwhored. Ignore the messy bookcase in the background and the STACKS OF CDS that are piled to the ceiling! Oh and enjoy my Dr. Evil pose! 

View attachment Cute.jpg


View attachment cute3.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic

Raegan said:


>



youre always so gorgeous! 
I swear everytime i see one of your posts, it's a drool fest!
:wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu

thatgirl08 said:


> on my way to class on thursday



Very nice!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Raegan said:


>



You're so cute


----------



## luscious_lulu

AshleyEileen said:


> Meh...
> It was a jeans and a tee type of evening to go to Friday's and Dairy Queen for the pre-birthday feast.



YOu look kinda annoyed. Pretty, but annoyed.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Famouslastwords said:


> Took some pics tonight because it's been too long since I picwhored. Ignore the messy bookcase in the background and the STACKS OF CDS that are piled to the ceiling! Oh and enjoy my Dr. Evil pose!




Lol... very funny...


----------



## BarbBBW

Thanks everyone! Muahhh


----------



## Ruffie

A couple of recents. 
Hubby and I at work. He came to pick me up to go out for our 24th anniversary dinner and Johnny snapped a picture of us.
Adopted son John and I at work. 

View attachment a Grant and I.jpg


View attachment a john and I.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ruffie said:


> A couple of recents.
> Hubby and I at work. He came to pick me up to go out for our 24th anniversary dinner and Johnny snapped a picture of us.
> Adopted son John and I at work.



*Ruffie you look Mah-velous!! And such handsome men in your life! En-vi-ous* !


----------



## Tracii

Nice pics Ruffie 
FLW I love the pics you have great eyes too.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ruffie said:


> A couple of recents.
> Hubby and I at work. He came to pick me up to go out for our 24th anniversary dinner and Johnny snapped a picture of us.
> Adopted son John and I at work.




Great pictures! I love the one of you and your husband. 

And you ROCK the short hair, girl.


----------



## tonynyc

Famouslastwords said:


> Took some pics tonight because it's been too long since I picwhored. Ignore the messy bookcase in the background and the STACKS OF CDS that are piled to the ceiling! Oh and enjoy my Dr. Evil pose!



_FLW: very cute - I like all the pictures_



Ruffie said:


> A couple of recents.
> Hubby and I at work. He came to pick me up to go out for our 24th anniversary dinner and Johnny snapped a picture of us.
> Adopted son John and I at work.



_Ruffie - nice picture of you ,Hubbie and John.
I also like the short hair style on you.
_



Tracii said:


> Thanks so much OWA,Tony and GEF.
> Yeah Tony she did get one and brought it up on the porch for me.Such a little hunter.



_
A true kitty tribute - :happy:
_


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> Meh...
> It was a jeans and a tee type of evening to go to Friday's and Dairy Queen for the pre-birthday feast.





Famouslastwords said:


> Took some pics tonight because it's been too long since I picwhored. Ignore the messy bookcase in the background and the STACKS OF CDS that are piled to the ceiling! Oh and enjoy my Dr. Evil pose!



*Don't know how I missed these two :doh:

AshleyEileen, looking good gurl, what cuteness did you wear yesterday.

FLW you're much too cute to pull off a successful Dr. Evil!*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I usually stay on the BHM/FFA portion of the board but I figured I'd give you guys a taste as well. Everyone on the BHM/FFA board is always making fun of me because my mouth is always open in my pictures . . . but I can't help it.


----------



## Tracii

Nice set of choppers Hozay


----------



## thejuicyone

Shake n' bake.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually stay on the BHM/FFA portion of the board but I figured I'd give you guys a taste as well. Everyone on the BHM/FFA board is always making fun of me because my mouth is always open in my pictures . . . but I can't help it.


*Does that mean we can start teasing you here now? We can't help it either; if you weren't so darn cute we wouldn't bother. So take it as a compliment we care enough to tease the very best.* 



thejuicyone said:


> Shake n' bake.


*You're both so cute here and love the glasses on you* (after I stopped loving the Juicy boobiage that is )


----------



## tinkerbell

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually stay on the BHM/FFA portion of the board but I figured I'd give you guys a taste as well. Everyone on the BHM/FFA board is always making fun of me because my mouth is always open in my pictures . . . but I can't help it.




cute. And it looks like you have your 3rd molars in on the bottom


----------



## Famouslastwords

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually stay on the BHM/FFA portion of the board but I figured I'd give you guys a taste as well. Everyone on the BHM/FFA board is always making fun of me because my mouth is always open in my pictures . . . but I can't help it.



No fillings in the bottom set of your teeth. 


I have like way more fillings than you.


----------



## Gspoon

Me posing


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually stay on the BHM/FFA portion of the board but I figured I'd give you guys a taste as well. Everyone on the BHM/FFA board is always making fun of me because my mouth is always open in my pictures . . . but I can't help it.


But it IS always open.


Haha


----------



## HeatherBBW

Gspoon said:


> Me posing



I eat u face! so cute.


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


> Shake n' bake.



HOTTIE!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## superodalisque

fuzzy webcam but me a few days ago 

View attachment Picture 165.jpg


----------



## imfree

superodalisque said:


> fuzzy webcam but me a few days ago



You're a lovely gal with a beautiful smile, Supero.:bow:


----------



## Crystal

superodalisque said:


> fuzzy webcam but me a few days ago



So beautiful! 


Posted this in the Fashion board, but thought I'd post it here too.  

View attachment DSC05928.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

I know I already said this Crystal but you're seriously the cutest thing. Your outfit is simple but so cute.


----------



## ashmamma84

superodalisque said:


> fuzzy webcam but me a few days ago



What a beautiful fuzzy peach you are! :kiss2:



CrystalUT11 said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> Posted this in the Fashion board, but thought I'd post it here too.



Too cute! And the beret! Want!


----------



## tonynyc

superodalisque said:


> fuzzy webcam but me a few days ago



*Stunning - SuperGorgeousodalisque :wubu: - great Guns too * :happy:



CrystalUT11 said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> Posted this in the Fashion board, but thought I'd post it here too.



*I love the smile - gorgeous pic and I love the eyeglasses *



Surlysomething said:


>



*
I love the smile - cute pics Surly
*



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually stay on the BHM/FFA portion of the board but I figured I'd give you guys a taste as well. Everyone on the BHM/FFA board is always making fun of me because my mouth is always open in my pictures . . . but I can't help it.



*Damn- as others said "perfect chompers" I don't see any cavaties. Great pic*


----------



## graceofangels




----------



## MamaLisa

CrystalUT11 said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> Posted this in the Fashion board, but thought I'd post it here too.




PHOA! what a hottie! :eat2:


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> I know I already said this Crystal but you're seriously the cutest thing. Your outfit is simple but so cute.



Thank you again, darlin.  At school, I try to do simple AND cute since I'm usually in a hurry to get to class. It isn't always easy, but sometimes, just adding a few accessories to a tshirt and jeans can make a big difference.  And what am I even saying? You're ALWAYS cute. 



ashmamma84 said:


> Too cute! And the beret! Want!



Thank ya, love! Forever 21 for 5 bucks! I never ventured into that store because I didn't think I could find anything in there, but I was SO wrong. Super cheap, but incredibly cute accessories. 



tonynyc said:


> *I love the smile - gorgeous pic and I love the eyeglasses *



Thank you sweetheart.  :kiss2:




MamaLisa said:


> PHOA! what a hottie! :eat2:



Aww, coming from someone so beautiful, I'm flattered. :happy:


----------



## MamaLisa

thejuicyone said:


> Shake n' bake.



u guys like old farts? id love to be the meat in that sammich lol :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

You ladies sure have a way of showing us guys every possible positive definition of the word "Beautiful" with just a smile. Dims is the place where pretty people live!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tracii said:


> Nice set of choppers Hozay



Thanks! . . . 



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Does that mean we can start teasing you here now? We can't help it either; if you weren't so darn cute we wouldn't bother. So take it as a compliment we care enough to tease the very best.*


hahaha, I only keep on posting them because I love the teasing 



tinkerbell said:


> cute. And it looks like you have your 3rd molars in on the bottom


hahaha, I'm starting to get a little self conscience here . . . is that good or bad?



Famouslastwords said:


> No fillings in the bottom set of your teeth.
> 
> 
> I have like way more fillings than you.


Heh, no, I don't have any fillings at all.



Surlysomething said:


> But it IS always open.
> 
> 
> Haha



hahaha, it is . . . I can't help it . . . I like to be happy.




tonynyc said:


> *Damn- as others said "perfect chompers" I don't see any cavaties. Great pic[/I]*



hahaha, thanks. I'm not used to getting so much feedback.


----------



## Ruffie

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Ruffie you look Mah-velous!! And such handsome men in your life! En-vi-ous* !



Thanks Monique. Appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Ruffie

Surlysomething said:


> Great pictures! I love the one of you and your husband.
> 
> And you ROCK the short hair, girl.



Thanks Honey! Looking good in your pics too rowar!


----------



## FatAndProud

daddyoh70 said:


> On Sept. 2nd, a cop was shot and killed in my state. The last time that happened was 1972. I and 35 other bagpipers played his funeral. Was a very sad day.



It's unfortunate that I feel you look so G-DAMN sexy on such a sad day


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks so cute!!


----------



## Scorsese86

northwestbbw said:


> In the car going some place...not sure where though :\



Gorgeous Hope you arrived somewhere... you probably lighted up the entire place with your divine presence.



AshleyEileen said:


> Meh...
> It was a jeans and a tee type of evening to go to Friday's and Dairy Queen for the pre-birthday feast.



AshleyEileen... you just get cuter, and cuter for every photo you post.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Great pics EVERYONE! Really... I just suck at the multiple quote thing...

GOA I love this pic! So funny and cute! 



graceofangels said:


>


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I posted this on another thread, but it is a recent one so... I figured I would post it here too! Having a great time in NJ with my gorgeous bf! :wubu:


----------



## Crystal

Cuuuuute!!!


----------



## Oirish

Aarrrgggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
I finally have some new pics to post but can't figure out how to post them from my iPhone  
Damn modern technology has passed me by and I'm not even 30!


----------



## MamaLisa

CrystalUT11 said:


> Cuuuuute!!!




I 2nd that.. yummo~!


----------



## tonynyc

Oirish said:


> Aarrrgggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I finally have some new pics to post but can't figure out how to post them from my iPhone
> Damn modern technology has passed me by and I'm not even 30!



You could send the pics from the phone to your email address and from there send the file IMAGE SHACK or try uploading them directly into DIMS...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

CrystalUT11 said:


> Cuuuuute!!!





MamaLisa said:


> I 2nd that.. yummo~!


Aww Thank You both!!


----------



## tonynyc

graceofangels said:


>



_Cute Smile GraceofAngels_



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I posted this on another thread, but it is a recent one so... I figured I would post it here too! Having a great time in NJ with my gorgeous bf! :wubu:



_EDA- I commented on the other thread- just adorable... 
I hope you weren't distracting your BF from looking at the Football Game 
_


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> _EDA- I commented on the other thread- just adorable...
> I hope you weren't distracting your BF from looking at the Football Game
> _


Thank You Again!
Never would I do that! I would be sittin right next to him watchin the game! LOL


----------



## thejuicyone

ha blank stare & no make-up.


----------



## tonynyc

thejuicyone said:


> ha blank stare & no make-up.



_And still looking adorable - Batting 1000!!!!_


----------



## benzdiesel

Well, I haven't updated in quite a while, so here goes. This are both from a few weeks ago. 

One of me just trying to get away from the camera in the creek that runs close to my dorm...






I'll throw in one of me and the girlfriend too for good measure.


----------



## superodalisque

CrystalUT11 said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> Posted this in the Fashion board, but thought I'd post it here too.



look at who is talking. you are darling! even the way you tilt your body is sweet.


----------



## stan_der_man

Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...


----------



## bdog

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...



awww.. very cute.


----------



## tioobs

superodalisque said:


> fuzzy webcam but me a few days ago



Lovely curvy !! :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thejuicyone said:


> ha blank stare & no make-up.


Gorgeous!



benzdiesel said:


> Well, I haven't updated in quite a while, so here goes. This are both from a few weeks ago.
> 
> One of me just trying to get away from the camera in the creek that runs close to my dorm...
> I'll throw in one of me and the girlfriend too for good measure.


Aww how cute. You and your GF make a cute couple.



fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...


Aww how cute is that?!


----------



## imfree

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...



That's beautifully cute, Stan. I'll echo your sentiments,
Stan, great pictures! Guys.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...



Adorable pic Stan of you and Junior.


----------



## tonynyc

benzdiesel said:


> Well, I haven't updated in quite a while, so here goes. This are both from a few weeks ago.
> 
> One of me just trying to get away from the camera in the creek that runs close to my dorm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw in one of me and the girlfriend too for good measure.



*Benzdiesel: nice pictures. The creek looks like a great place to relax and get away from it all*


----------



## stan_der_man

bdog said:


> awww.. very cute.





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ...
> Aww how cute is that?!





imfree said:


> That's beautifully cute, Stan. I'll echo your sentiments,
> Stan, great pictures! Guys.:bow:





tonynyc said:


> Adorable pic Stan of you and Junior.



Thanks Bdog, EllorionsDarlingAngel, Imfree and Tonynyc and others for the reps!


----------



## Surlysomething

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...




SO cute!


----------



## northwestbbw

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...



Awwww that's an adorable picture


----------



## imfree

tonynyc said:


> _Imfree : great photo -your the man from state to state _...snipped.....



Thanks, Tony, for blessing me with your kind words.:bow:
Blessings to you, as well.:bow:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Yeah, totally posted on the wrong thread... yay for edit!


----------



## Skaster

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...



Hey Stan, that calls for a sea shanty LOL - great hats!!!


----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## Crystal

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...



How adorable is that? She's precious. 



Raegan said:


>



Super cute, as always, Raegan. I wish I could pull off those wide-framed glasses like you do. :happy:


----------



## Isa

Outside the Museum of Natural Science today.


----------



## stan_der_man

Surlysomething said:


> SO cute!





northwestbbw said:


> Awwww that's an adorable picture





Skaster said:


> Hey Stan, that calls for a sea shanty LOL - great hats!!!





CrystalUT11 said:


> How adorable is that? She's precious.
> ...



Thanks Surly, NWBBW (cute pic also of you in the car!) Skaster and CrystalUT11! 

Great pictures also Raegan and Isa!


----------



## Gingembre

Great pics everyone 

I realise i posted in this thread only a few pages back, but i'm afraid Friday night in + lush new lippy + fringe that needs a trim + crappy lighting + myspace angles + slightly emo mood = photos on Dims


----------



## ladle

Me and some landmarks... 

View attachment SDC10688.jpg


View attachment SDC10810.jpg


View attachment SDC10736.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...


Awwwww.. how cute.  



thejuicyone said:


> ha blank stare & no make-up.



Hotnessssss!!!! 



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I posted this on another thread, but it is a recent one so... I figured I would post it here too! Having a great time in NJ with my gorgeous bf! :wubu:



Cute  



Isa said:


> Outside the Museum of Natural Science today.



You look so pretty. :smitten:



ladle said:


> Me and some landmarks...



Nice pics  



Gingembre said:


> Great pics everyone
> 
> I realise i posted in this thread only a few pages back, but i'm afraid Friday night in + lush new lippy + fringe that needs a trim + crappy lighting + myspace angles + slightly emo mood = photos on Dims



Nice :blush:

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Raegan said:


>



You're just toooo cute  



benzdiesel said:


> Well, I haven't updated in quite a while, so here goes. This are both from a few weeks ago.
> 
> One of me just trying to get away from the camera in the creek that runs close to my dorm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw in one of me and the girlfriend too for good measure.



Nice pictures 






Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Raegan said:


>


So cute!



Isa said:


> Outside the Museum of Natural Science today.


You are looking beautiful my dear!



Gingembre said:


> Great pics everyone
> 
> I realise i posted in this thread only a few pages back, but i'm afraid Friday night in + lush new lippy + fringe that needs a trim + crappy lighting + myspace angles + slightly emo mood = photos on Dims


Beautiful hon!



ladle said:


> Me and some landmarks...


Nice Pics!



BrownEyedChica said:


> Cute


Thank You hon!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Great pics everyone
> 
> I realise i posted in this thread only a few pages back, but i'm afraid Friday night in + lush new lippy + fringe that needs a trim + crappy lighting + myspace angles + slightly emo mood = photos on Dims



I really like the lipstick.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Gingembre said:


> Great pics everyone
> 
> I realise i posted in this thread only a few pages back, but i'm afraid Friday night in + lush new lippy + fringe that needs a trim + crappy lighting + myspace angles + slightly emo mood = photos on Dims



Love the new lipstick colour! What brand/colour is it?




thejuicyone said:


> ha blank stare & no make-up.



Gorgeous as always...



benzdiesel said:


> W
> 
> I'll throw in one of me and the girlfriend too for good measure.


 
This is a great pic of the two of you.



fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures all! Here is a photo that Mtnmaiden took a couple hours ago of Junior and I with matching sailor hats...



cute!



Raegan said:


>



love the smile



Isa said:


> Outside the Museum of Natural Science today.



Nice!



ladle said:


> Me and some landmarks...



looks like you had a great time...


----------



## Famouslastwords

thejuicyone said:


> ha blank stare & no make-up.



I refuse to believe your lips look that yummo wifout makeup.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Post birthday lunch showing off my brand spanking new "Hello Kitty" candy bracelet. (see inset)*
*Where is that thing any way? I'm hungry!*


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> What happens when you spend the night at your sisters place...and you remembered your ear plugs, but did not pack your sleep mask....and you grab a pair of your 3 year old nephews pants to tie around your head, as a substitute............and your sister is up at 7:00AM...camera in hand.
> 
> I am just hoping I was not subjected to anything....unusual. I look like a captive of some sort...in mid snore.
> 
> Please don't hate my sexiness.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70449
> 
> 
> The getting up at 2AM to pee...stumbling...one hand holding up my sleep flap...priceless.




AMAZING!



BarbBBW said:


> Me and My daughter Taylor, at the Point Pleasant, NJ inlet! It was beautiful there!



Beautiful!!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually stay on the BHM/FFA portion of the board but I figured I'd give you guys a taste as well. Everyone on the BHM/FFA board is always making fun of me because my mouth is always open in my pictures . . . but I can't help it.



Dude, you totally need to get together with Aris!! She's always doing the big huge happy open mouth smile thing in pics, too!! Adorable!! 
(I always tilt my head to the left when I smile, so my pics always look crooked lol)


----------



## Gingembre

BrownEyedChica said:


> Nice :blush:





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> So cute!
> Beautiful hon!





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I really like the lipstick.





luscious_lulu said:


> Love the new lipstick colour! What brand/colour is it?



Thank you all for the lovely comments. The lipstick is The Body Shop Liquid Lip Colour in raspberry: http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_g...atCode=C_Makeup_Lips&prdcode=11721m#anchor001



OneWickedAngel said:


> Post birthday lunch showing off my brand spanking new "Hello Kitty" candy bracelet. (see inset)



Ace photo - you always look so happy! Love the bracelet too..nom nom nom


----------



## graceofangels

luscious_lulu said:


> Great pics EVERYONE! Really... I just suck at the multiple quote thing...
> 
> GOA I love this pic! So funny and cute!




Aww thanks! I love making faces. lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

goofy girl said:


> Dude, you totally need to get together with Aris!! She's always doing the big huge happy open mouth smile thing in pics, too!! Adorable!!
> (I always tilt my head to the left when I smile, so my pics always look crooked lol)



hahah I just saw one of your crooked head pictures. Awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments. The lipstick is The Body Shop Liquid Lip Colour in raspberry: http://www.thebodyshop.co.uk/_en/_g...atCode=C_Makeup_Lips&prdcode=11721m#anchor001
> 
> 
> 
> Ace photo - you always look so happy! Love the bracelet too..nom nom nom



I know this is going to sound random, But I love the body shop. they have his amazing shaving cream for men, and an even more amazing after shave lotion, and THEN they have these awesome hand scrubbers for the shower, and then . . . . well I'll stop, but they're amazing.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Post birthday lunch showing off my brand spanking new "Hello Kitty" candy bracelet. (see inset)*
> *Where is that thing any way? I'm hungry!*


I love those candy bracelets! Looking sexy with your hello kitty candy bracelet!:eat2:


----------



## Jay West Coast

On the beach in the Sultanate of Oman with some buddies: 

View attachment IMG_3481.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

Raegan said:


>



_Very Cute- I love the glasses and your gorgeous smile _



Isa said:


> Outside the Museum of Natural Science today.



_Nice Picture Isa- you look adorable, what is that sculpture behind you? _



Gingembre said:


> Great pics everyone
> 
> I realise i posted in this thread only a few pages back, but i'm afraid Friday night in + lush new lippy + fringe that needs a trim + crappy lighting + myspace angles + slightly emo mood = photos on Dims



_
Wow- very nice.lush new lippy looks great on you 
_



ladle said:


> Me and some landmarks...



_
Ladle: you outshine the Status of Liberty - did you walk to the crown?
_



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Post birthday lunch showing off my brand spanking new "Hello Kitty" candy bracelet. (see inset)*
> *Where is that thing any way? I'm hungry!*



_
OWA: looking great as always
_




Jay West Coast said:


> On the beach in the Sultanate of Oman with some buddies:



_
Nice picture Jay, did u get to swim at the beach? 
_


----------



## tonynyc

*Taken at the Studio "Post-Workout" on Friday*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gingembre said:


> ...snip...
> Ace photo - you always look so happy! Love the bracelet too..nom nom nom





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I love those candy bracelets! Looking sexy with your hello kitty candy bracelet!:eat2:





tonynyc said:


> _...snip...
> OWA: looking great as always
> ...snip..._


_

*Thank you all:kiss2: :kiss2:
Just for the record I CAN'T STAND Hello Kitty (my apologies to those who do). My best friend gave it as a gag gift just to torture me; with friends likes these...lol  *



Jay West Coast said:



On the beach in the Sultanate of Oman with some buddies:

Click to expand...

*Cool pic; always good to get some chillaxin' time in.*



tonynyc said:



*Taken at the Studio "Post-Workout" on Friday*

Click to expand...

*Tuff and Buff (just not in the) as always Tony!*_


----------



## mszwebs

I fully realize that I post the same dopey self portraits every time...but i figure as long as I admit it, I'm on my way to recovery.

Or at least finding someone as tall as or taller than me to follow me around and take my picture. 

View attachment 9133_602517553523_69203131_35481459_6097295_n.jpg


Me on my way to a bachelor party. And no, I wasn't the entertainment 

View attachment 9133_602517603423_69203131_35481469_4628556_n.jpg


Me and my Caiti at the party.


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Thank you all:kiss2: :kiss2:
> Just for the record I CAN'T STAND Hello Kitty (my apologies to those who do). My best friend gave it as a gag gift just to torture me; with friends likes these...lol  *
> 
> 
> *Cool pic; always good to get some chillaxin' time in.*
> 
> 
> *Tuff and Buff (just not in the) as always Tony!*



_ Thanks Raivenne: :wubu: Me Tuff & Buff   that's more Buff Bagwell territory than me. I'm a (((Hugger))) never Tuff & Buff. 
So you cannot stand "Hello Kitty". I was at the Javits Convention Center today for the Health Expo - there was also the NY Anime Festival. I think seeing you here with weapon at hand and your love of "Hello Kitty" surrounded by Anime afficionados would have been priceless_ :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

mszwebs said:


> I fully realize that I post the same dopey self portraits every time...but i figure as long as I admit it, I'm on my way to recovery.
> 
> Or at least finding someone as tall as or taller than me to follow me around and take my picture.
> 
> View attachment 70711
> 
> 
> Me on my way to a bachelor party. And no, I wasn't the entertainment
> 
> View attachment 70710
> 
> 
> Me and my Caiti at the party.



_
Nice pics : gorgeous smile. I like the hairstyle. sounds like you were in for a great party... So no short guys need apply 

_


----------



## mszwebs

tonynyc said:


> _
> Nice pics : gorgeous smile. I like the hairstyle. sounds like you were in for a great party... So no short guys need apply
> 
> _


 

Thank you 

haha They can apply. There are exceptions to every rule


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Jay West Coast said:


> On the beach in the Sultanate of Oman with some buddies:


Looks beautiful there.



tonynyc said:


> *Taken at the Studio "Post-Workout" on Friday*


Lookin good Mr Tony!



mszwebs said:


> I fully realize that I post the same dopey self portraits every time...but i figure as long as I admit it, I'm on my way to recovery.
> 
> Or at least finding someone as tall as or taller than me to follow me around and take my picture.
> 
> View attachment 70711
> 
> 
> Me on my way to a bachelor party. And no, I wasn't the entertainment
> 
> View attachment 70710
> 
> 
> Me and my Caiti at the party.


Looking gorgeous hon!


----------



## Tracii

Oh Tony I'm throwing in a "swoon" for the hell of it.Nice pic.:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mszwebs said:


> I fully realize that I post the same dopey self portraits every time...but i figure as long as I admit it, I'm on my way to recovery.
> 
> Or at least finding someone as tall as or taller than me to follow me around and take my picture.
> 
> 
> Me on my way to a bachelor party. And no, I wasn't the entertainment
> 
> 
> Me and my Caiti at the party.


*Gorgeous as always MsZwebs! Caiti is adorable!*



tonynyc said:


> _ Thanks Raivenne: :wubu: Me Tuff & Buff   that's more Buff Bagwell territory than me. I'm a (((Hugger))) never Tuff & Buff. _


_
*I will take your Hugger over that buffed-out Bagwell bugger anyday Tony, seriously.*



tonynyc said:



So you cannot stand "Hello Kitty". I was at the Javits Convention Center today for the Health Expo - there was also the NY Anime Festival. I think seeing you here with weapon at hand and your love of "Hello Kitty" surrounded by Anime afficionados would have been priceless

Click to expand...

_*Actually, I would have a lot of fun there and would have gone this weekend if I did not have other plans. I enjoy anime and love the Cosplayers at these things. I just don't "get" Hello Kitty for some reason, especially the adult fascination with it.*


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Looks beautiful there.
> 
> 
> Lookin good Mr Tony!
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous hon!



Thanks EDA :wubu:: heck all you wonderful Ladies look "great" - I can only look "good"... so I have my work cut out for me :bow:



Tracii said:


> Oh Tony I'm throwing in a "swoon" for the hell of it.Nice pic.:wubu:



Thanks Tracii :wubu:: Don't forget the HUGS to go along with the Swoons :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

double post


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Actually, I would have a lot of fun there and would have gone this weekend if I did not have other plans. I enjoy anime and love the Cosplayers at these things. I just don't "get" Hello Kitty for some reason, especially the adult fascination with it.



Raivenne:

The 34th Street area going towards the Javits Convention center looked like an Anime takeover. It was quite amusing seeing some of the folks in character. You would have enjoyed this for sure. I was there for the Health Expo and the Anime Convention was going on there as well.

Some folks look great and others well ( the costumes did not hit the mark)...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> Thanks EDA :wubu:: heck all you wonderful Ladies look "great" - I can only look "good"... so I have my work cut out for me :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tracii :wubu:: Don't forget the HUGS to go along with the Swoons :happy:


You don't just look good you look great hon!


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You don't just look good you look great hon!



Thanks EDA- but you wonderful Ladies do set the standards


----------



## Blockierer

mszwebs said:


> I fully realize that I post the same dopey self portraits every time...but i figure as long as I admit it, I'm on my way to recovery.
> 
> Or at least finding someone as tall as or taller than me to follow me around and take my picture.
> 
> View attachment 70711
> 
> 
> Me on my way to a bachelor party. And no, I wasn't the entertainment
> 
> View attachment 70710
> 
> 
> Me and my Caiti at the party.


Lovely pics  Thanks for sharing


----------



## KnottyOne

This may be my fave pic of myself ever, just saying haha


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KnottyOne said:


> This may be my fave pic of myself ever, just saying haha



*LOL! This has such a '70s Bob Marley feel to it; win! *


----------



## tonynyc

KnottyOne said:


> This may be my fave pic of myself ever, just saying haha



_Knotty: I can see why this picture can be the favorite. This has a Spiritual quality as well - perfect photo for Sunday._ :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

My last weekend celebrating my 40th bday...


----------



## tonynyc

luscious_lulu said:


> My last weekend celebrating my 40th bday...



*Looking good :wubu: is the best revenge itsn't it * :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

tonynyc said:


> *Looking good :wubu: is the best revenge itsn't it * :happy:



Thanks! :kiss2:


----------



## SocialbFly

Birthday Party  

View attachment smallme.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

SocialbFly said:


> Birthday Party



_ Dianna Tall,Gorgeous & Stunning :wubu: - 
Looking great! Are you counting down the days till the NJ Bash _


----------



## luscious_lulu

SocialbFly said:


> Birthday Party



Nice pic and happy bday


----------



## BrownEyedChica

KnottyOne said:


> This may be my fave pic of myself ever, just saying haha



Nice pic!  



luscious_lulu said:


> My last weekend celebrating my 40th bday...


Happy Birthday!! 
You're looking good! I love your hair color.. and I'm loving the color of your top! I think... that you should show us your whole outfit... thats just me though, hehe. 


SocialbFly said:


> Birthday Party



You're looking good!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

mszwebs said:


> I fully realize that I post the same dopey self portraits every time...but i figure as long as I admit it, I'm on my way to recovery.
> 
> Or at least finding someone as tall as or taller than me to follow me around and take my picture.
> 
> View attachment 70711
> 
> 
> Me on my way to a bachelor party. And no, I wasn't the entertainment
> 
> View attachment 70710
> 
> 
> Me and my Caiti at the party.



Nice pictures  I'm loving the pink on you. 



Jay West Coast said:


> On the beach in the Sultanate of Oman with some buddies:



Awesome pic! Thanks for sharing. 



tonynyc said:


> *Taken at the Studio "Post-Workout" on Friday*



Its always nice to see your post work out pics, Tony. Love the smile


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Cross posting from the Pre NJ Bash picture thread

Me and Mary(Graceofangeles)


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Cross posting from the Pre NJ Bash picture thread
> 
> Me and Mary(Graceofangeles)



You guys look so pretty, looks like you guys are having fun! Thanks for sharing. :happy:


----------



## PhatChk

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Cross posting from the Pre NJ Bash picture thread
> 
> Me and Mary(Graceofangeles)



You both are so cute. ^_^ I am glad at least i got to say hi. ^_^


----------



## tonynyc

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Cross posting from the Pre NJ Bash picture thread
> 
> Me and Mary(Graceofangeles)



_
Robin & Mary: great pics ( you two look gorgeous in this photo)- sorry that the chance to talk with you two at the dinner did not happen (only a goodbye wave)-but, hope to chat at the NJ Bash.

I like both your nicknames; makes me think that we should be expecting a visit from The Archbishop at any moment. 

_


----------



## mediaboy

Raegan said:


>



Oh, Reagan...

My heart laments like a wolf on a chain.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Me waiting for a friend outside of the barn.. in my vehicle ofcourse, lol. 






Here I am with my friend the steer, lol.


----------



## Scorsese86

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Cross posting from the Pre NJ Bash picture thread
> 
> Me and Mary(Graceofangeles)



Beautiful!


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## OneWickedAngel

SocialbFly said:


> Birthday Party





luscious_lulu said:


> My last weekend celebrating my 40th bday...





Fallenangel2904 said:


> Cross posting from the Pre NJ Bash picture thread
> 
> Me and Mary(Graceofangeles)


*So many birthdays and parties over the past couple of weeks! You all look great ladies!*



BrownEyedChica said:


> Me waiting for a friend outside of the barn.. in my vehicle ofcourse, lol.
> 
> Here I am with my friend the steer, lol.


*Look at you looking all cute! Steer clear of him honey, I hear he's an animal! *



thejuicyone said:


>


*Dammit! Learn to take a bad picture already will you?! I love the arched eyebrow.* :kiss2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> This may be my fave pic of myself ever, just saying haha


You look so Chill in this pic!



luscious_lulu said:


> My last weekend celebrating my 40th bday...


Gorgeous!



SocialbFly said:


> Birthday Party


Gorgeous!



Fallenangel2904 said:


> Cross posting from the Pre NJ Bash picture thread
> 
> Me and Mary(Graceofangeles)


Aww you guys look so cute!



BrownEyedChica said:


> Me waiting for a friend outside of the barn.. in my vehicle ofcourse, lol.
> Here I am with my friend the steer, lol.


You are looking Gorgeous as always!!!



thejuicyone said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## thatgirl08

thejuicyone said:


>



Love your shirt! You look gorg as always:]


----------



## Flutterby68

This was taken last Christmas and is the most recent picture I have right now. 

View attachment Anna&Chair.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Welcome to Dims Flutterby! :]


----------



## thatgirl08

Hangin' with Caroline Rhea, no big deal.


----------



## bdog

thejuicyone said:


>



nice eyes. 



thatgirl08 said:


> Hangin' with Caroline Rhea, no big deal.



hah. awesome.


----------



## Skaster

BrownEyedChica said:


> Me waiting for a friend outside of the barn.. in my vehicle ofcourse, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am with my friend the steer, lol.



Very stylish! :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

BrownEyedChica said:


> Me waiting for a friend outside of the barn.. in my vehicle ofcourse, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am with my friend the steer, lol.



*Stylish and Sexy - BrownEyedChica- how was the visit to the country *



thejuicyone said:


>



*
TheJuicyOne:

Stunning as always :wubu: - don't you ever take a bad picture 

*



Flutterby68 said:


> This was taken last Christmas and is the most recent picture I have right now.



*Welcome to the Boards Flutterby68 nice picture*



thatgirl08 said:


> Hangin' with Caroline Rhea, no big deal.



*The title should now read "Caroline Rhea Hangin' with Thatgirl08 & it is a Big Deal* :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08

tonynyc said:


> *The title should now read "Caroline Rhea Hangin' with Thatgirl08 & it is a Big Deal* :happy:



Haha, thanks Tony. :]


----------



## tonynyc

thatgirl08 said:


> Haha, thanks Tony. :]



*Of course, notice how "Ms. Rhea" is standing in the second row*


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> Hangin' with Caroline Rhea, no big deal.



Sweeeet.  Awesome picture and you look totally cute.


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks Crystal!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Flutterby68 said:


> This was taken last Christmas and is the most recent picture I have right now.


You look beautiful hon and welcome to the boards...



thatgirl08 said:


> Hangin' with Caroline Rhea, no big deal.


What a good lookin group!


----------



## thatgirl08

Thank you EDA! Although I think we all look a bit silly.. starstruck maybe?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thatgirl08 said:


> Thank you EDA! Although I think we all look a bit silly.. starstruck maybe?


Your Welcome Hon!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Look at you looking all cute! Steer clear of him honey, I hear he's an animal! *



Thank you, OWA! You always make me smile.  




EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You are looking Gorgeous as always!!!



Thank you, EDA! 



Skaster said:


> Very stylish! :smitten:


Thank you! You are stylish yourself.. post pics  



tonynyc said:


> *Stylish and Sexy - BrownEyedChica- how was the visit to the country *


*
Thank you! Actually, I didn't go to the country. This was in the back of a school where my best friend's daughter attends. She is in this program - FFA. It was the day she got to pick out her animals. It was fun. *


----------



## Isa

BrownEyedChica said:


> Thank you! Actually, I didn't go to the country. This was in the back of a school where my best friend's daughter attends. She is in this program - FFA. It was the day she got to pick out her animals. It was fun.



So that's the explanation, I was so going to ask you about it.


----------



## Isa

fa_man_stan said:


> Great pictures also Raegan and Isa!



Thanks Stan.



BrownEyedChica said:


> You look so pretty. :smitten:



Thanks friend!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You are looking beautiful my dear!



Thank you EDA.



luscious_lulu said:


> Nice!



Thanks Miss LL



tonynyc said:


> _Nice Picture Isa- you look adorable, what is that sculpture behind you? _



Thanks you kind sir. It's an etched globe suspended by water. Usually it spins but we caught it when was stopped for a minute.



Everyone has posted such nice photos. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I can't compete with the beauty of the ladies, but here we go anyways. 

Just this weekend out for a friends 21st birthday.


----------



## Crystal

Today was a beautiful, cool fall day. Perfect for a cardi and light scarf.  

View attachment Resize 2.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

CrystalUT11 said:


> Today was a beautiful, cool fall day. Perfect for a cardi and light scarf.



Gorgeous picture CrystalUT11: & yep fall is one of the best seasons in the year


----------



## mel

CrystalUT11 said:


> Today was a beautiful, cool fall day. Perfect for a cardi and light scarf.



aww so cute..and i LUV the glasses


----------



## Carrie

Eat your heart out, Uma. My new Fish portrait!


----------



## tonynyc

Carrie said:


> Eat your heart out, Uma. My new Fish portrait!



*UMA  never heard of her...
Carrie you rule!!! :happy: - this would be a wonderful outfit for you to wear in one of the upcoming Halloween parties.
*


----------



## Famouslastwords

Oh Carrie, how cute! I just love it!


----------



## Sugar

Carrie said:


> Eat your heart out, Uma. My new Fish portrait!



That is awesome...and I have no doubt you could kick some major ass!


----------



## luscious_lulu

CrystalUT11 said:


> Today was a beautiful, cool fall day. Perfect for a cardi and light scarf.



Great picture!


----------



## littlefairywren

Already plonked this elsewhere but have never put one up here.
Just got a new webcam and was reading how to manage the thing 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## Crystal

tonynyc said:


> Gorgeous picture CrystalUT11: & yep fall is one of the best seasons in the year



I agree.  The weather is perfect, the trees/scenery is beautiful. 



mel said:


> aww so cute..and i LUV the glasses



Thankies, girlie. These are my go-to glasses when I don't want to take the time to put on eye makeup, hehe.



luscious_lulu said:


> Great picture!



Thanks, Lulu. :kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc

littlefairywren said:


> Already plonked this elsewhere but have never put one up here.
> Just got a new webcam and was reading how to manage the thing



_Glad that you "plonked" this cute picture :wubu: here for us to see _


----------



## Fluffy51888

I gots me a new hat. :happy: 

View attachment hat.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Ah, with the little bump on top. Perfect for snatching off your head and annoying the piss out of you. ^_^ Gorgeous!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Wagimawr said:


> Ah, with the little bump on top. Perfect for snatching off your head and annoying the piss out of you. ^_^ Gorgeous!




Haha...you would, too. But it's also got a hard bill, perfect for snatching it back and slapping you with.


----------



## Wagimawr

AGH MY FACE

some would call that foreplay.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Wagimawr said:


> AGH MY FACE
> 
> some would call that foreplay.




Ah, you caught me. :wubu:


----------



## Skaster

Magic massage anyone? - errr ... ladys only I should add


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Skaster said:


> Magic massage anyone? - errr ... ladys only I should add



Yes, please!


----------



## FatAndProud

Skaster said:


> Magic massage anyone? - errr ... ladys only I should add



those look naughtier than massage balls....just saying lol


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Skaster said:


> Magic massage anyone? - errr ... ladys only I should add



MMMM please!!! 

Nice pic..


----------



## tonynyc

Skaster said:


> Magic massage anyone? - errr ... ladys only I should add



*"Fickle Fingers of Fate"*

*Great pic Skaster*


----------



## Webmaster

On a nice, long walk this morning with my son. 

View attachment morgan_and_dad_oct2009a.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

Webmaster said:


> On a nice, long walk this morning with my son.




Conrad: nice photo of you and your son. Looks like you both had some decent weather for the long walk


----------



## littlefairywren

tonynyc said:


> _Glad that you "plonked" this cute picture :wubu: here for us to see _



Thanks tonynyc


----------



## Mini

I need a haircut somethin' fierce.

Also, my sunglasses are far superior to yours. 

View attachment 434_3448_1.JPG


View attachment 434_3467_1.JPG


View attachment 434_3489_1.JPG


View attachment 434_3488_1.JPG


View attachment 434_3482_1.JPG


----------



## BBWModel

Ummmm...yeah...TOTALLY want to run my fingers through your hair...just sayin'. 

:wubu:



Mini said:


> I need a haircut somethin' fierce.
> 
> Also, my sunglasses are far superior to yours.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Carrie said:


> Eat your heart out, Uma. My new Fish portrait!



That is just friggin' awesome! Great sketch, great pic, great lady! I love it!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Skaster said:


> Magic massage anyone? - errr ... ladys only I should add


Great Pic!
Could you let nykspree borrow those please? 



Webmaster said:


> On a nice, long walk this morning with my son.


What a great pic of you guys!


Mini said:


> I need a haircut somethin' fierce.
> 
> Also, my sunglasses are far superior to yours.


Lookin good.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment resized.jpg


Taken today. I had to take it myself, hence it is close up. I do not have a tripod.


----------



## Shosh

Carrie said:


> Eat your heart out, Uma. My new Fish portrait!



You look so sexy in your drawing!


----------



## tonynyc

Mini said:


> I need a haircut somethin' fierce.
> 
> Also, my sunglasses are far superior to yours.



*Looking sharp and getting ready for the Bash * 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 71057
> 
> 
> Taken today. I had to take it myself, hence it is close up. I do not have a tripod.



*Shoosh: :wubu: u look adorable - love the smile.*


----------



## Gingembre

Susannah - that's a really gorgeous picture 

Mini - looking good and you do have impressive sunglasses, it's true!

Carrie - that drawing is brilliant!


----------



## thejuicyone

Mini said:


> I need a haircut somethin' fierce.
> 
> Also, my sunglasses are far superior to yours.



I want to hump your flared nostrils,dry hump of course, as well as give you a nose hair trimmer. I can practically see your skull through them!


----------



## Mini

thejuicyone said:


> I want to hump your flared nostrils, as well as give you a nose hair trimmer. I can practically see your skull through them!



I have a nose hair trimmer, but I lost interest when I actually managed to cut the inner lining of my nose once. PAINFUL.


----------



## thejuicyone

Mini said:


> I have a nose hair trimmer, but I lost interest when I actually managed to cut the inner lining of my nose once. PAINFUL.



hahahaha err...I mean awwww I'm sorry =/


----------



## Skaster

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Yes, please!



Deal - but only if there's going to be some Ska playing in the background 



FatAndProud said:


> those look naughtier than massage balls....just saying lol



Yeah, but I swear they are regular 1$ massage balls (we call them hedgehog-balls) from an ordinary chemist's lol



BrownEyedChica said:


> MMMM please!!!
> 
> Nice pic..



Thank you BEC :kiss2:



tonynyc said:


> *"Fickle Fingers of Fate"*
> 
> *Great pic Skaster*



Thanks Tony. I should get some steel-spiked-Ninja-ones to throw at my enemies.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Great Pic!
> Could you let nykspree borrow those please?



Nope!  That is MY trick!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Mini said:


> I need a haircut somethin' fierce.
> 
> Also, my sunglasses are far superior to yours.


Looking nice, Mini. Nice pics. 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 71057
> 
> 
> Taken today. I had to take it myself, hence it is close up. I do not have a tripod.



You're soo pretty and beautiful... as always.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Taken today.. before leaving for the day... before and after getting ready.  

View attachment l_bf40b357c40b47f09ef0291996cad9cc.jpg


View attachment l_6a190258b5ba4e929d8d571109ae1ca9.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

So this is what I do when I try to get pretty. I make faces and take pictures of myself with my webcam. 







I've got my sadface down pat.






This is my cute face. 






My "oops" face. 






This is what I hope I look like most of the time.


FYI, for anyone who wants to know, my webcam is taped to a box of birth control and propped up on a remote control. Sometimes with a large bow underneath, sometimes not. It depends on what angle I'm going for.


----------



## tonynyc

BrownEyedChica said:


> Taken today.. before leaving for the day... before and after getting ready.



*I love the before picture :wubu: - pretty damn cute :wubu:*



Raegan said:


> So this is what I do when I try to get pretty. I make faces and take pictures of myself with my webcam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my sadface down pat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my cute face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "oops" face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I hope I look like most of the time.
> 
> 
> FYI, for anyone who wants to know, my webcam is taped to a box of birth control and propped up on a remote control. Sometimes with a large bow underneath, sometimes not. It depends on what angle I'm going for.





*
All the pics are pretty damn cute.. :wubu:
*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Susannah said:


> Taken today. I had to take it myself, hence it is close up. I do not have a tripod.


Gorgeous!



Skaster said:


> Nope!  That is MY trick!


 OOOOOOOOOOOOOk Let me see if he will let me get one from ya...lol..



BrownEyedChica said:


> Taken today.. before leaving for the day... before and after getting ready.


Gorgeous before and after!



Raegan said:


> So this is what I do when I try to get pretty. I make faces and take pictures of myself with my webcam.
> I've got my sadface down pat.
> This is my cute face.
> My "oops" face.
> This is what I hope I look like most of the time.
> FYI, for anyone who wants to know, my webcam is taped to a box of birth control and propped up on a remote control. Sometimes with a large bow underneath, sometimes not. It depends on what angle I'm going for.


Super cute Pics Hon!


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

In the pool for the summer  

View attachment 100_1807.jpg


----------



## Shosh

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> In the pool for the summer



That is a cute swimming costume. You look really nice.


----------



## Mini

Taken earlier today. I had just gotten out of the shower. I love my housecoat.

I write in pseudo-haiku when I'm tired. 

View attachment 435_3506_1.JPG


View attachment 435_3511_1.JPG


View attachment 435_3515_1.JPG


View attachment 435_3521_1.JPG


View attachment 435_3518_1.JPG


----------



## thejuicyone

Mini said:


> Taken earlier today. I had just gotten out of the shower. I love my housecoat.
> 
> I write in pseudo-haiku when I'm tired.



So that's where Hefs smoking jacket/robe went!


----------



## luscious_lulu

thejuicyone said:


> So that's where Hefs smoking jacket/robe went!



LMFAO.......


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> In the pool for the summer


Cute! 



Mini said:


> Taken earlier today. I had just gotten out of the shower. I love my housecoat.
> 
> I write in pseudo-haiku when I'm tired.


Lookin Good Mini


----------



## thejuicyone

haha plastered much? Friends decided to be paparazzi and take pictures of me whilst passed out on a chair. Notice the lovely stream of drool. CLASSY. I have no shame. 






& of course my rendition of lady luck.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

thejuicyone said:


> haha plastered much? Friends decided to be paparazzi and take pictures of me whilst passed out on a chair. Notice the lovely stream of drool. CLASSY. I have no shame.
> & of course my rendition of lady luck.


Nice pics..LOL..


Me last night while mr. nykpree was doing his homework..I had just finished the second book of the Magic of Gathering series..On to the 3..I am liking them so far! 

View attachment 100409191346.jpg


----------



## Vespertine

I know its not the confessions thread but i confess I really enjoy this pic thread 

Took this one Sat. night with my sister. I didn't get into costume this week sadly, but I did get good footage of the dance routine.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Vespertine said:


> I know its not the confessions thread but i confess I really enjoy this pic thread
> 
> Took this one Sat. night with my sister. I didn't get into costume this week sadly, but I did get good footage of the dance routine.


LOL I love the facial expression!!


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Susannah said:


> That is a cute swimming costume. You look really nice.


 thank you.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Cute!
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Carrie said:


> Eat your heart out, Uma. My new Fish portrait!


*Ooooowheeee! Eat you heart out for sure! The portrait is awesome Carrie and here's another nod to Sir Fish for a job well done!!*



Mini said:


> I need a haircut somethin' fierce.
> Also, my sunglasses are far superior to yours.


*Can't argue about the sunglasses. You wear them well.*



Susannah said:


> Taken today. I had to take it myself, hence it is close up. I do not have a tripod.


*Lovely as always Shoshie.*



BrownEyedChica said:


> Taken today.. before leaving for the day... before and after getting ready.


*Beautiful either way :bow:*



Raegan said:


> So this is what I do when I try to get pretty. I make faces and take pictures of myself with my webcam.
> 
> I've got my sadface down pat.
> 
> This is my cute face.
> 
> My "oops" face.
> 
> This is what I hope I look like most of the time.
> FYI, for anyone who wants to know, my webcam is taped to a box of birth control and propped up on a remote control. Sometimes with a large bow underneath, sometimes not. It depends on what angle I'm going for.


*HAHAHA! I love these shots!! Hey whatever it takes to get the right angle for such freaking adorable shots, go for it!*



thejuicyone said:


> haha plastered much? Friends decided to be paparazzi and take pictures of me whilst passed out on a chair. Notice the lovely stream of drool. CLASSY. I have no shame.
> & of course my rendition of lady luck.


**smh* Just wow...*



Vespertine said:


> I know its not the confessions thread but i confess I really enjoy this pic thread
> 
> Took this one Sat. night with my sister. I didn't get into costume this week sadly, but I did get good footage of the dance routine.


*Hahaha! I still love it, but uh...where's the YouTube link? *


----------



## tonynyc

Vespertine said:


> I know its not the confessions thread but i confess I really enjoy this pic thread
> 
> Took this one Sat. night with my sister. I didn't get into costume this week sadly, but I did get good footage of the dance routine.



*GoldenBombshell* :wubu:



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Me last night while mr. nykpree was doing his homework..I had just finished the second book of the Magic of Gathering series..On to the 3..I am liking them so far!



*And I like the picture :wubu: - it's good that you didn't distract Mr. NYKPree* :happy:



thejuicyone said:


> haha plastered much? Friends decided to be paparazzi and take pictures of me whilst passed out on a chair. Notice the lovely stream of drool. CLASSY. I have no shame.



*TheJuicyOne: just Droolicious :wubu: great photo*


----------



## tonynyc

ssbwjedisweetheart said:


> In the pool for the summer



*Looking good SSBWJEDISWETHEART *


----------



## Noir

so not all are of ME persay...but this is what I have been up to lately.






Love Fest in the City






Friends Birthday Cake me and a friend made






and just a not so flattering pic of myself


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Noir said:


> so not all are of ME persay...but this is what I have been up too lately.
> Love Fest in the City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends Birthday Cake me and a friend made
> and just a not so flattering pic of myself


Great Pics Adam..You guys did a great job with the cake..looks Fantastic!:bow:


----------



## Noir

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Great Pics Adam..You guys did a great job with the cake..looks Fantastic!:bow:



Why thank you Erin! It was fun making. Hope you have been doing well! By the looks of it you have been doing just fine and I'm glad to see that


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Noir said:


> Why thank you Erin! It was fun making. Hope you have been doing well! By the looks of it you have been doing just fine and I'm glad to see that


You are so VERY welcome!! Yes I have been doing great! Very happy!  Hope you have been doing well too. You can txt me whenever.


----------



## Paul

Susannah you have a lovely smile.  



Susannah said:


> View attachment 71057
> 
> 
> Taken today. I had to take it myself, hence it is close up. I do not have a tripod.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Sometimes I love being the passenger...and also... taking a break from make up.  

View attachment l_b43e41ecd79d4102b86702272158084e.jpg


View attachment l_7f9c85c493374b78b731ef13cf4ad150.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> Sometimes I love being the passenger...and also... taking a break from make up.


Your gorgeous without make too!!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 71157

View attachment 71158

View attachment 71159


Technically these aren't like today new...but I don't have any camera anymore...so it makes me sad...AND I DON'T HAVE THE INTERWEB ON MY PHONE. Makes me sad. Whatever. I wanted to feel involved instead of just staring at pics of beautiful people like a creepo.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

FatAndProud said:


> Technically these aren't like today new...but I don't have any camera anymore...so it makes me sad...AND I DON'T HAVE THE INTERWEB ON MY PHONE. Makes me sad. Whatever. I wanted to feel involved instead of just staring at pics of beautiful people like a creepo.


Aww that sucks hon! You look gorgeous in all ur pics tho!!


----------



## Tracii

Hear hear Fat and Proud nice pics.Love the necklace in the last pic BTW you are gorgeous.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I dyed my hair red tonight to be more awesome like Supersoup!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I dyed my hair red tonight to be more awesome like Supersoup!



The colour really brings out your eyes, it is lovely


----------



## cinnamitch

Famouslastwords said:


> I dyed my hair red tonight to be more awesome like Supersoup!


I knew you would come to the RED side young Skywalk... err FLW.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> I dyed my hair red tonight to be more awesome like Supersoup!



WOW! That red really suits your complexion! Hot cha cha!


----------



## tonynyc

Famouslastwords said:


> I dyed my hair red tonight to be more awesome like Supersoup!



*You make a gorgeous redhead- but, you're pretty damn awesome anyway*


----------



## Bahamut

but...theres only three pictures..


----------



## Saxphon

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 71157
> 
> View attachment 71158
> 
> View attachment 71159
> 
> 
> Technically these aren't like today new...but I don't have any camera anymore...so it makes me sad...AND I DON'T HAVE THE INTERWEB ON MY PHONE. Makes me sad. Whatever. I wanted to feel involved instead of just staring at pics of beautiful people like a creepo.



Beautiful pics, F & P. My favorite is the 3rd one. We are going to have to get you another camera - soon.

Recent or otherwise, you look great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ahtnamas

Went to a wedding this past weekend

View attachment IMG_0943.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> *And I like the picture :wubu: - it's good that you didn't distract Mr. NYKPree* :happy:


Nope I let him be when he is doing his hmwk. 



Famouslastwords said:


> I dyed my hair red tonight to be more awesome like Supersoup!


Gorgeous my dear! Sorry I missed your IMs, yes I was asleep when you IMd me..hehehehe..



ahtnamas said:


> Went to a wedding this past weekend


You both look fantastic!

*nykspree and I went to the park today..Was beautiful out! Here is one of he and I...* 

View attachment 100609151840.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Gorgeous my dear! Sorry I missed your IMs, yes I was asleep when you IMd me..hehehehe..
> *nykspree and I went to the park today..Was beautiful out! Here is one of he and I...*



Your hair is so pretty in that first one! No biggie about the IMs I was just le bored.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> Your hair is so pretty in that first one! No biggie about the IMs I was just le bored.


Thank You! It has gotten long...longest I have had it a very long time..like 7 years I think.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *nykspree and I went to the park today..Was beautiful out! Here is one of he and I...*



You two look so good together.  Nice pic!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> You two look so good together.  Nice pic!


Thank You BEC!!


----------



## tonynyc

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 71157
> 
> View attachment 71158
> 
> View attachment 71159
> 
> 
> Technically these aren't like today new...but I don't have any camera anymore...so it makes me sad...AND I DON'T HAVE THE INTERWEB ON MY PHONE. Makes me sad. Whatever. I wanted to feel involved instead of just staring at pics of beautiful people like a creepo.



*FatAndProud: nice pictures -the last one is my favorite*




ahtnamas said:


> Went to a wedding this past weekend
> 
> View attachment 71195



*Ahtnamas: nice picture - hope you had fun at the wedding*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *nykspree and I went to the park today..Was beautiful out! Here is one of he and I...*



*EDA: you & Nykspree look so damn cute together- adorable picutre *


----------



## tonynyc

*Post workout & Haircut*







*
Since I always wear my hair short- it's not much of a change
*


----------



## BrownEyedChica

tonynyc said:


> *Post workout & Haircut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Since I always wear my hair short- it's not much of a change
> *



Looking good, Tony.


----------



## QueenB

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *nykspree and I went to the park today..Was beautiful out! Here is one of he and I...*



you are so cuuute


----------



## littlefairywren

tonynyc said:


> *Post workout & Haircut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Since I always wear my hair short- it's not much of a change
> *



Ha, and who says real men don't wear pink. Very nice pic Tony


----------



## KFD

This was me going out saturday night. Look, my pink razr isn't a pink razr anymore...

I stole the sunglasses from one of my friends... She hasn't noticed them gone yet, and I apparently have no shame when it comes to glasses that make my sexuality questionable...

KFD 

View attachment 1003092104a.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> *EDA: you & Nykspree look so damn cute together- adorable picutre *


Thank You Tony!!


tonynyc said:


> *Post workout & Haircut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Since I always wear my hair short- it's not much of a change
> *


Looking Handsome Mr. Tony!



QueenB said:


> you are so cuuute


Thank You Queen!



KFD said:


> This was me going out saturday night. Look, my pink razr isn't a pink razr anymore...
> 
> I stole the sunglasses from one of my friends... She hasn't noticed them gone yet, and I apparently have no shame when it comes to glasses that make my sexuality questionable...
> 
> KFD


No it's not..lol..YAY! Looking Good Mr KFD!! Sunglasses look good on you even though there girls too!


----------



## tonynyc

BrownEyedChica said:


> Looking good, Tony.



_Thanks for the kind words _



littlefairywren said:


> Ha, and who says real men don't wear pink. Very nice pic Tony



_LOL Thanks- the tee shirt is red;but, I guess the angle of the shot gives it that pink look and heck It takes a tough guy to be in pink_ 



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank You Tony!!
> 
> Looking Handsome Mr. Tony!



_Thank You EDA_


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ahtnamas said:


> Went to a wedding this past weekend


*I love this pic!!! :happy:*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ...snip...
> *nykspree and I went to the park today..Was beautiful out! Here is one of he and I...*


*You two look so great together, even being silly!*



tonynyc said:


> *Post workout & Haircut*
> *
> Since I always wear my hair short- it's not much of a change
> *


*Wolf whistling and humming Diana Ross' "Muscles"*:wubu:



KFD said:


> This was me going out saturday night. Look, my pink razr isn't a pink razr anymore...
> 
> I stole the sunglasses from one of my friends... She hasn't noticed them gone yet, and I apparently have no shame when it comes to glasses that make my sexuality questionable...
> 
> KFD


*Mmmmm handsome as always, K! Like the glasses would be enough to question how sexy you are!!*:smitten:


----------



## Fonzy

Me, a few hours ago this morning in hospital after I had a wisdom tooth removed. Not my most flattering photo, but my most recent! At home now trippin on pain killers and playin Assassin's Creed again woop woop :bounce: 

View attachment DSC00745.1.JPG


----------



## Jon Blaze

Fonzy said:


> Me, a few hours ago this morning in hospital after I had a wisdom tooth removed. Not my most flattering photo, but my most recent! At home now trippin on pain killers and playin Assassin's Creed again woop woop :bounce:



I got mine pulled on Thursday. Hope you recover ok.


----------



## Fonzy

Jon Blaze said:


> I got mine pulled on Thursday. Hope you recover ok.



Thanks John, I hope I recover to and soon, theres only so much lukewarm soup a guy can handle :eat1: lol


----------



## thejuicyone

Fonzy said:


> Me, a few hours ago this morning in hospital after I had a wisdom tooth removed. Not my most flattering photo, but my most recent! At home now trippin on pain killers and playin Assassin's Creed again woop woop :bounce:



lookin' good reguardless.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fonzy said:


> Me, a few hours ago this morning in hospital after I had a wisdom tooth removed. Not my most flattering photo, but my most recent! At home now trippin on pain killers and playin Assassin's Creed again woop woop :bounce:



Your eyes are so cute :wubu:


----------



## Skaster

tonynyc said:


> *Post workout & Haircut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Since I always wear my hair short- it's not much of a change
> *



Haircut? OK- my idea of haircut is somewhat more drastic and involves shaving foam LOL - great pic, Tony!


----------



## tonynyc

Skaster said:


> Haircut? OK- my idea of haircut is somewhat more drastic and involves shaving foam LOL - great pic, Tony!



* Thanks: But you're the "Suplex Master" plus you are armed with those ominous "Fickle Finger Massage Balls"... Yes when u lok at it that is a pretty mild haircut *


----------



## tonynyc

Fonzy said:


> Me, a few hours ago this morning in hospital after I had a wisdom tooth removed. Not my most flattering photo, but my most recent! At home now trippin on pain killers and playin Assassin's Creed again woop woop :bounce:



Feel better- had my wisdom teeth pulled years ago- that is no fun. I take it you were knocked out for the procedure...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> _Thank You EDA_


You're so very welcome hon!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *You two look so great together, even being silly!*


Thank You!! Yea I think so too! LOL



Fonzy said:


> Me, a few hours ago this morning in hospital after I had a wisdom tooth removed. Not my most flattering photo, but my most recent! At home now trippin on pain killers and playin Assassin's Creed again woop woop :bounce:


Get well soon! You look good anyways. 

I remember when my younger brother got his pulled, he got all four of them at the same time. I think he had mashed potatoes for a week or so..lol..


----------



## littlefairywren

Fonzy said:


> Me, a few hours ago this morning in hospital after I had a wisdom tooth removed. Not my most flattering photo, but my most recent! At home now trippin on pain killers and playin *Assassin's Creed *again woop woop :bounce:



Ha, tripping on pain killers and trying to ride a horse while dodging arrows is tricky


----------



## Malarkey

Jay West Coast said:


> On the beach in the Sultanate of Oman with some buddies:



Have you seen a lot of snakes,Simba?


----------



## Malarkey

KFD said:


> This was me going out saturday night. Look, my pink razr isn't a pink razr anymore...
> 
> I stole the sunglasses from one of my friends... She hasn't noticed them gone yet, and I apparently have no shame when it comes to glasses that make my sexuality questionable...
> 
> KFD



Is this your "sexy" face? Aviators are hot no matter what! I rock 'em too!


----------



## Malarkey

Mini said:


> I need a haircut somethin' fierce.
> 
> Also, my sunglasses are far superior to yours.



Glad your booger free!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Ha, tripping on pain killers and trying to ride a horse while dodging arrows is tricky




I tried playing FFXI while hopped up on 1k mg of Vicodin and failed so miserably. Then my team got so pissed at me they reamed me so bad I got so upset I quit and never played again.


----------



## succubus_dxb

This fat girl CAN jump... on a walkabout the Docklands of Melbourne when my mum and sister came to visit 

View attachment jumping.jpg


----------



## Fonzy

tonynyc said:


> Feel better- had my wisdom teeth pulled years ago- that is no fun. I take it you were knocked out for the procedure...



Thanks Tony, yep I was knocked the f**k out for the operation yesterday aswell a given alot of local anesthetic around the area where the tooth was removed . Now I've to just rest at home for a few days and take four different tabs. 



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Get well soon! You look good anyways.
> 
> I remember when my younger brother got his pulled, he got all four of them at the same time. I think he had mashed potatoes for a week or so..lol..



All four!!!!  F**k, the poor chap. I've only had my lower ones operated on so far. The last time I had them operated on the doc put the one on the right back into my jaw after removing a tooth in front of it to make space for it!!! He tried a similar procedure with the one on the left but that one never came fully up by itself and kinda have fell over to one side so I finally had it removed yesterday since it was only a burden. The doctor I go to said that he wont touch my upper ones just yet cause they are still too high in my jaw so I'll be doing this all again at some stage in a year or two I would imagine  lol, yay more soup and yops (a yoghurt drink over here!) for me :happy:. Thanks for the kind words EDA, much appreciated :bow:



littlefairywren said:


> Ha, tripping on pain killers and trying to ride a horse while dodging arrows is tricky



Indeed, any form of multitasking is difficult enough for us guys, but throw strong drugs into the mix lol!!!


----------



## Fonzy

Famouslastwords said:


> I tried playing FFXI while hopped up on 1k mg of Vicodin and failed so miserably. Then my team got so pissed at me they reamed me so bad I got so upset I quit and never played again.



Awwww Rach, anyway stuff them, go whip out the ole PlayStation and plop on the best FF, number 7 instead 



succubus_dxb said:


> This fat girl CAN jump... on a walkabout the Docklands of Melbourne when my mum and sister came to visit



Damn , girl got some mad hops! Watch out Kobe


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Snoopy, possibly the new love of my life.


----------



## succubus_dxb

MsSasha said:


> Snoopy, possibly the new love of my life.



oh my god!!!!! What a beautiful wee creature!!!! You are also looking as lovely as ever!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

MsSasha said:


> Snoopy, possibly the new love of my life.



AWWWW how cute!! Both of you guys ofcourse.


----------



## Mini

Got my hair cut yesterday. I think it looks pretty good. 

View attachment 435_3563_1.JPG


View attachment 435_3553_1.JPG


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Jus a late night...and no make-up  lol


----------



## thatgirl08

Cute picture! You have the prettiest hair:]


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

Lookin like a hot mess!
haha today was a great dayy though


----------



## Shosh

View attachment resized.jpg


Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

MsSasha said:


> Snoopy, possibly the new love of my life.


 The both of you are so cute !



Mini said:


> Got my hair cut yesterday. I think it looks pretty good.


Lookin good hon



dynomite_gurl said:


> Jus a late night...and no make-up  lol


Aww you look so cute!



iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> Lookin like a hot mess!
> haha today was a great dayy though


I don't think you look like a hot mess! I think you look cute!



Susannah said:


> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:


Awwwww she is so adorable! You look fantastic!


----------



## Aust99

So I had a date tonight... this is how I looked.. We went ten pin bowling so it was casual... I lost with incredible dignity... [/ATTACH]


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Aust99 said:


> So I had a date tonight... this is how I looked.. We went ten pin bowling so it was casual... I lost with incredible dignity... [/ATTACH]



Thanks thatgirl and EDA 

Looking cute, Nice outfit!


----------



## Crystal

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> Lookin like a hot mess!
> haha today was a great dayy though



Super cute! Your eye make-up looks great, even in black and white. Hehe. :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

Mini said:


> Got my hair cut yesterday. I think it looks pretty good.



It gets 2 thumbs up from me, which is to say that I think it looks pretty good too. 



iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> Lookin like a hot mess!
> haha today was a great dayy though



Mess schmess, you look cute! Glad you had a good day.



dynomite_gurl said:


> Jus a late night...and no make-up  lol



I wish I looked that good without makeup! 



Aust99 said:


> So I had a date tonight... this is how I looked..



Woah, cheekbones! I like your hair too


----------



## AuntHen

Webmaster said:


> On a nice, long walk this morning with my son.




Awww.. I love walking.. I miss N. CA


----------



## AuntHen

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71354
> 
> 
> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:



gorgeous!! I love my little niece so much too!!! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

Mini said:


> Got my hair cut yesterday. I think it looks pretty good.



your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## ekmanifest

Hello Dims world . . . long time no see. 

View attachment IMG_0468.JPG


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> So I had a date tonight... this is how I looked.. We went ten pin bowling so it was casual... I lost with incredible dignity... [/ATTACH]



you look beautiful I love your bed spread! :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

'sup ya'll!


----------



## Fonzy

Back in black and back in work this weekend, man I look real grumpy in this pick lol, but it kinda hurts to smile and laugh with the stitches in me mouth  

View attachment DSC00751.JPG


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> So I had a date tonight... this is how I looked.. We went ten pin bowling so it was casual... I lost with incredible dignity... [/ATTACH]



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71354
> 
> 
> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:



Awwww so lovely! 



ekmanifest said:


> Hello Dims world . . . long time no see.



Glad to see you back- you look great


----------



## bexy

Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair. 

I didn't want to really but basically George and I got started on in the street by a group of lads in Belfast a few weeks ago because of our hair. It was really scary as Ivy was with us. I decided to change my hair because of it. I know I shouldn't have to change, I KNOW. But I just felt like I *had* to do something about what had happened. 

I felt I would feel safer if I changed my hair so those lads wouldn't know me if they saw me again. It's mainly because of Ivy and me wanting to keep her safe. Who knows, I may go back to my red once I am not so scared. But I like my new purple hair for now at least.


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair.
> 
> I didn't want to really but basically George and I got started on in the street by a group of lads in Belfast a few weeks ago because of our hair. It was really scary as Ivy was with us. I decided to change my hair because of it. I know I shouldn't have to change, I KNOW. But I just felt like I *had* to do something about what had happened.
> 
> I felt I would feel safer if I changed my hair so those lads wouldn't know me if they saw me again. It's mainly because of Ivy and me wanting to keep her safe. Who knows, I may go back to my red once I am not so scared. But I like my new purple hair for now at least.


Your new hair colour is gorgeous, Bexy. It's too bad you felt the need to change this but I totally understand. I'm sorry you ran into a bunch of idiots. People suck. 

MORE pictures of sweet Ivy?


----------



## bexy

Thanks Surly. It does suck and tbh I really don't feel like myself with my hair like this, feel so dull or something. I like, just need to get used to it.

Ivy looks silly in that last pic, think the flash caught her off guard lol! Here is a better one from this week.






And a close up of my new avatar.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Aust99 said:


> So I had a date tonight... this is how I looked.. We went ten pin bowling so it was casual... I lost with incredible dignity...


You look fantastic hon!



ekmanifest said:


> Hello Dims world . . . long time no see.


Hello beautiful!



ashmamma84 said:


> 'sup ya'll!


Look gorgeous and I love your hair!!!



Fonzy said:


> Back in black and back in work this weekend, man I look real grumpy in this pick lol, but it kinda hurts to smile and laugh with the stitches in me mouth


Aww hon you look like you are in pain and would rather be in bed.



bexy said:


> Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair.
> 
> I didn't want to really but basically George and I got started on in the street by a group of lads in Belfast a few weeks ago because of our hair. It was really scary as Ivy was with us. I decided to change my hair because of it. I know I shouldn't have to change, I KNOW. But I just felt like I *had* to do something about what had happened.
> 
> I felt I would feel safer if I changed my hair so those lads wouldn't know me if they saw me again. It's mainly because of Ivy and me wanting to keep her safe. Who knows, I may go back to my red once I am not so scared. But I like my new purple hair for now at least.


Oh Bexy i am sorry to hear this. No you shouldn't, but I understand you wanna keep yourself and Ivy safe. I love the new color!! My fav color is purple so and it looks good on you!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

bexy said:


> Thanks Surly. It does suck and tbh I really don't feel like myself with my hair like this, feel so dull or something. I like, just need to get used to it.
> 
> Ivy looks silly in that last pic, think the flash caught her off guard lol! Here is a better one from this week.
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of my new avatar.


your both adorable!!


----------



## Surlysomething

bexy said:


> Thanks Surly. It does suck and tbh I really don't feel like myself with my hair like this, feel so dull or something. I like, just need to get used to it.
> 
> Ivy looks silly in that last pic, think the flash caught her off guard lol! Here is a better one from this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of my new avatar.



I'm sure once you feel comfortable again you'll change it back. And your Ivy is a little doll.  SO CUTE! Thanks for the new pictures of the wee lass.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71354
> 
> 
> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:



OMG she is a cutie. look at thoses cheeks


----------



## Isa

bexy said:


> Snip
> 
> And a close up of my new avatar.


How cute! That is one happy baby.


----------



## Shosh

bexy said:


> Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair.
> 
> I didn't want to really but basically George and I got started on in the street by a group of lads in Belfast a few weeks ago because of our hair. It was really scary as Ivy was with us. I decided to change my hair because of it. I know I shouldn't have to change, I KNOW. But I just felt like I *had* to do something about what had happened.
> 
> I felt I would feel safer if I changed my hair so those lads wouldn't know me if they saw me again. It's mainly because of Ivy and me wanting to keep her safe. Who knows, I may go back to my red once I am not so scared. But I like my new purple hair for now at least.


You look lovely with any hair colour.

I think those group of young lads should wake up to themselves. Fancy starting on two people that have a little baby with them in the street. They should be ashamed of their behaviour.


----------



## northwestbbw

bexy said:


> Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair.
> 
> I didn't want to really but basically George and I got started on in the street by a group of lads in Belfast a few weeks ago because of our hair. It was really scary as Ivy was with us. I decided to change my hair because of it. I know I shouldn't have to change, I KNOW. But I just felt like I *had* to do something about what had happened.
> 
> I felt I would feel safer if I changed my hair so those lads wouldn't know me if they saw me again. It's mainly because of Ivy and me wanting to keep her safe. Who knows, I may go back to my red once I am not so scared. But I like my new purple hair for now at least.



You and Ivy are adorable! That sucks that you had to change your hair color because of those jerks but totally understandable to do it to keep your baby safe. Love the purple anyhow and You're rockin it girl


----------



## Crystal

Such a sexy mom, Bexy! 

I'm loving your the picture of your little one in the striped shirt. He looks so happy!


----------



## ekmanifest

Love, love, love the new hair, Bexy! You look amazing!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

ashmamma84 said:


> 'sup ya'll!



Nice pics! Thanks for sharing 



Fonzy said:


> Back in black and back in work this weekend, man I look real grumpy in this pick lol, but it kinda hurts to smile and laugh with the stitches in me mouth


Awww.. but still looking cute. 



bexy said:


> Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair.
> 
> I didn't want to really but basically George and I got started on in the street by a group of lads in Belfast a few weeks ago because of our hair. It was really scary as Ivy was with us. I decided to change my hair because of it. I know I shouldn't have to change, I KNOW. But I just felt like I *had* to do something about what had happened.
> 
> I felt I would feel safer if I changed my hair so those lads wouldn't know me if they saw me again. It's mainly because of Ivy and me wanting to keep her safe. Who knows, I may go back to my red once I am not so scared. But I like my new purple hair for now at least.


The hair looks awesome... and you do too. Your baby is sooo cute! 



ekmanifest said:


> Hello Dims world . . . long time no see.


You're looking pretty.. 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 71354
> 
> 
> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:



Awww.. both looking beautiful.. *hugs*


----------



## littlefairywren

bexy said:


> Thanks Surly. It does suck and tbh I really don't feel like myself with my hair like this, feel so dull or something. I like, just need to get used to it.
> 
> Ivy looks silly in that last pic, think the flash caught her off guard lol! Here is a better one from this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of my new avatar.



Bexy I think the purple looks great, brings out your eyes too...and Ivy is as cute as a button The mongrels that had a go at you guys will meet up with karma sooner or later.


----------



## Aust99

fat9276 said:


> you look beautiful I love your bed spread! :happy:



Thanks to all.. it's always lovely to get compliments from the ppl on DIMS.... :bow:


----------



## bexy

CrystalUT11 said:


> Such a sexy mom, Bexy!
> 
> I'm loving your the picture of your little one in the striped shirt. He looks so happy!



hehehe SHE does... Don't worry, people always call her a boy cos I don't really put her in dresses, she's always in jeans and combats like her mum!!

Thanks so much everyone xxx


----------



## succubus_dxb

A big weekend...and these are 2 of the 'classics' :doh:

Cabbage-patchin' it, and thennnn....burger ringsssssss 

View attachment cabbage.jpg


View attachment burgerrings.jpg


----------



## Carrie

ashmamma84 said:


> 'sup ya'll!


'Sup? 'Sup is that you are such a pretty, pretty lady! But you knew that. 


bexy said:


> And a close up of my new avatar.


Aww, Bexy, what a lovely picture of you two! You both look so happy!


succubus_dxb said:


> Cabbage-patchin' it, and thennnn....burger ringsssssss


Y'know, I really respect a woman who takes her cabbage-patching this seriously. Too many people just kind of half-ass it, you know? 
p.s. You're rocking that necklace!


MsSasha said:


> Snoopy, possibly the new love of my life.


I seriously cannot get over the cuteness. I _may_ die. 
p.s. there is a dog growing out of your boobs.


Mini said:


> Got my hair cut yesterday. I think it looks pretty good.


It does. 


iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> Lookin like a hot mess!
> haha today was a great dayy though


This may be the first time I've ever uttered these words, but.... you have great cheekbones. Heh. Very pretty! Love the black & white, too. 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 71354
> 
> 
> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:


What a sweet, loving expression on your pretty face, Aunt Shoshie. 



ekmanifest said:


> Hello Dims world . . . long time no see.


Hellooooooo! Welcome back, ek, you were missed. :happy:


----------



## Carrie

I have new hair! Well, technically it's the same hair, just different.


----------



## RudyLeMaster

Carrie said:


> I have new hair! Well, technically it's the same hair, just different.



*If I were a flying bug, I'd rather risk hitting the windshield than to take my eyes off of you. *


----------



## dragorat

*Bexy,sorry you felt you had to change because of some idiots.However Ivy is a precious treasure.I can see she's gonna steal hearts just like her Momma...*


----------



## ashmamma84

Carrie said:


> I have new hair! Well, technically it's the same hair, just different.



hey gawjus! cute new 'do!:kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ashmamma84 said:


> 'sup ya'll!


*Looking good lady! (But then when don't you? :happy: )*



Fonzy said:


> Back in black and back in work this weekend, man I look real grumpy in this pick lol, but it kinda hurts to smile and laugh with the stitches in me mouth


*HAHAHA! You really do look grumpy as hell, but you're still handsome as hell! And we know once you're smiling again it's on *



bexy said:


> Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair.
> ...snip...


*The reasons why you had to change your hair really blows, Bexy; but I fully understand them. I like how you changed it and still kept to the core you. The purple looks absolutely fab! 
*


succubus_dxb said:


> A big weekend...and these are 2 of the 'classics' :doh:
> 
> Cabbage-patchin' it, and thennnn....burger ringsssssss


*Ummmm yum! (and I don't mean the burger rings )*



Carrie said:


> I have new hair! Well, technically it's the same hair, just different.


*WOW! What a difference, I love the new look, Carrie!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Somewhat goofy, but recent...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> A big weekend...and these are 2 of the 'classics' :doh:
> 
> Cabbage-patchin' it, and thennnn....burger ringsssssss


Great pics..Now what are burger rings? Sounds yummy.



Carrie said:


> I have new hair! Well, technically it's the same hair, just different.


You look fab-U-lous! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Somewhat goofy, but recent...


Goofy but sexy!


----------



## tonynyc

Mini said:


> Got my hair cut yesterday. I think it looks pretty good.



_
Mini: 
Cleancut look always win... Looking sharp for the Bash Next Week. _



dynomite_gurl said:


> Jus a late night...and no make-up  lol



_
That is a good look for you- you don't need any makeup
_



iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> Lookin like a hot mess!
> haha today was a great dayy though



_
Looking Hot -but, not a Mess at all
_



Susannah said:


> View attachment 71354
> 
> 
> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:



_
Shoosh: that is a gorgeous picture of you and Gigi. 
_



Aust99 said:


> So I had a date tonight... this is how I looked.. We went ten pin bowling so it was casual... I lost with incredible dignity...



_
Aust99: looking sexy in defeat - great picture
_



ekmanifest said:


> Hello Dims world . . . long time no see.



_
Welcome Back- nice hairstyle. 
_



ashmamma84 said:


> 'sup ya'll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Gorgeous Pictures- I love your smile
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Fonzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in black and back in work this weekend, man I look real grumpy in this pick lol, but it kinda hurts to smile and laugh with the stitches in me mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Glad to see that you are getting better-hopefully you were able to sleep well. I've had the wisdom teeth pulled and it took at least a week for me to recover.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> bexy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy looks silly in that last pic, think the flash caught her off guard lol! Here is a better one from this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _
> Bexy: Hope you and George and Ivy are all doing better. What a scary episode - glad you are all ok & love the pictures
> _
> 
> 
> 
> succubus_dxb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big weekend...and these are 2 of the 'classics' :doh:
> 
> Cabbage-patchin' it, and thennnn....burger ringsssssss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _
> Thanks for sharing such "Classic and Cute" pictures. I like the outfit that you are wearing
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have new hair! Well, technically it's the same hair, just different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _
> Carrie: looking cute and gorgeous - the hairstyle looks good on you. I like the look. i love the smile.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> OneWickedAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat goofy, but recent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _
> Raivenne: Not goofy at all- I love this look on you... What will you be wearing any special outfit for the NJ Bash
> _
Click to expand...


----------



## bexy

Thank you for the lovely comments everyone


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Thanks Tony,I wish I could say that was what I looked like every time I don't wear make-up! lol



OneWickedAngel said:


> Somewhat goofy, but recent...



You look like your already ready for Halloween! Cute


----------



## Dmitra

Everybody looks so vibrant and happy! Lovely pictures, thank you so much for sharing. I confess to feeling a little overwhelmed to be quoting at the moment. lol

Living well really is the best revenge, isn't it?


----------



## Paul

Sexy Mama and very cute baby. I love the new hair colour. I am sorry about the jerks who gave you trouble because of your hair colour.



bexy said:


> Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair.
> 
> I didn't want to really but basically George and I got started on in the street by a group of lads in Belfast a few weeks ago because of our hair. It was really scary as Ivy was with us. I decided to change my hair because of it. I know I shouldn't have to change, I KNOW. But I just felt like I *had* to do something about what had happened.
> 
> I felt I would feel safer if I changed my hair so those lads wouldn't know me if they saw me again. It's mainly because of Ivy and me wanting to keep her safe. Who knows, I may go back to my red once I am not so scared. But I like my new purple hair for now at least.





bexy said:


> Thanks Surly. It does suck and tbh I really don't feel like myself with my hair like this, feel so dull or something. I like, just need to get used to it.
> 
> Ivy looks silly in that last pic, think the flash caught her off guard lol! Here is a better one from this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of my new avatar.


----------



## BBWModel

OMG!!! This is the cutest pic! Look at that smile on little Ivy!! Both of you are adorable, and I love the purple hair, even if the reason you had to change it sucks.



bexy said:


> And a close up of my new avatar.


----------



## AuntHen

bexy said:


> Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair.
> 
> I didn't want to really but basically George and I got started on in the street by a group of lads in Belfast a few weeks ago because of our hair. It was really scary as Ivy was with us. I decided to change my hair because of it. I know I shouldn't have to change, I KNOW. But I just felt like I *had* to do something about what had happened.
> 
> I felt I would feel safer if I changed my hair so those lads wouldn't know me if they saw me again. It's mainly because of Ivy and me wanting to keep her safe. Who knows, I may go back to my red once I am not so scared. But I like my new purple hair for now at least.




LOVE the hair (awesome color) & outfit and your baby is frickin sweet!


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> A big weekend...and these are 2 of the 'classics' :doh:
> 
> Cabbage-patchin' it, and thennnn....burger ringsssssss



you look HOT in that black outfit, whose the cutie behind you?? :blush:


----------



## mszwebs

I debated where to put this, but it's just going here lol.

This was me last night, out for this guy's birthday 

View attachment Me and Krupp.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

mszwebs said:


> I debated where to put this, but it's just going here lol.
> 
> This was me last night, out for this guy's birthday



You look so happy! btw you have good hair.....I want good hair dammit!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> Somewhat goofy, but recent...



oh shit . . . look at you, slick as ever. Even when you are being "goofy."


----------



## Shosh

Thank you so much for the lovely comments about Gigi who is our sugar plum fairy.

I am enjoying looking at all of the pics of Dimmers here. You are all lovely with unique spirits.


----------



## thejuicyone

whatwhat?


----------



## cityslicker

dynomite_gurl said:


> Jus a late night...and no make-up  lol




You need no makeup to look good, nice necklace 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 71354
> 
> 
> Here I am with my niece Gigi. She is seven weeks old.:wubu:



Cute baby, looking beautiful Susannah


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

mszwebs said:


> I debated where to put this, but it's just going here lol.This was me last night, out for this guy's birthday


Lookin Fabulous Mszwebs and cute boy! 



thejuicyone said:


> whatwhat?


Looks like you had a great party beautiful!


----------



## Tracy

Just me at work!

 

View attachment October09.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

Tracy said:


> Just me at work!



_Nice picture tracy and such a pretty smile for the start of the work week _




mszwebs said:


> I debated where to put this, but it's just going here lol.
> 
> This was me last night, out for this guy's birthday
> 
> View attachment 71451



_
That's a lucky guy to have such gorgeous company for his Birthday
_



thejuicyone said:


> whatwhat?



_
TheJuicyOne: Nice pictures - you always look stunning in your photos
_


----------



## BrownEyedChica

succubus_dxb said:


> A big weekend...and these are 2 of the 'classics' :doh:
> 
> Cabbage-patchin' it, and thennnn....burger ringsssssss



looks like fun! looking good. 



Carrie said:


> I have new hair! Well, technically it's the same hair, just different.


looks very nice, Carrie. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Somewhat goofy, but recent...


hehe... thats cute.  



mszwebs said:


> I debated where to put this, but it's just going here lol.
> 
> This was me last night, out for this guy's birthday
> 
> View attachment 71451



Nice pic...  hope you had lots of fun! 



thejuicyone said:


> Now you look like you have fun!!! looking cute as always!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just me at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> ...snip...
> Goofy but sexy!





tonynyc said:


> _
> ...snip...
> 
> Raivenne: Not goofy at all- I love this look on you... What will you be wearing any special outfit for the NJ Bash
> _


_


dynomite_gurl said:



...snip...
You look like your already ready for Halloween! Cute 

Click to expand...




Hozay J Garseeya said:



oh shit . . . look at you, slick as ever. Even when you are being "goofy."

Click to expand...




BrownEyedChica said:



...snip...
hehe... thats cute.  
...snip...

Click to expand...


*Thanks all!!*:kiss2::kiss2:



bexy said:



Thank you for the lovely comments everyone 

Click to expand...


*{{{{{{{{{{ BEXY, GEORGE & IVY }}}}}}}}}}​*


DameQ said:



Everybody looks so vibrant and happy! Lovely pictures, thank you so much for sharing. I confess to feeling a little overwhelmed to be quoting at the moment. lol

Living well really is the best revenge, isn't it? 

Click to expand...

*A-M-E-N !!!!*



mszwebs said:



I debated where to put this, but it's just going here lol.

This was me last night, out for this guy's birthday 

Click to expand...

*Ah, Jess always so pretty! *



thejuicyone said:



whatwhat?

Click to expand...


*HAHAHA. I'm reminded of the "La Vie Boheme" number in Rent when two of the woman make-out in a restaurant to the obvious disapproval of the business suit types watching and one says to the suits: "Hey mister, she's my sister."*



Tracy said:



Just me at work!


Click to expand...

*Just you, looking smashing!*_


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Adipostivily Raivenne*


----------



## disaster117

Carrie said:


> I have new hair! Well, technically it's the same hair, just different.



That hair! The perfect smile! Those eyes! :smitten:

Very cute Carrie! 



bexy said:


> Well here are some recent pics of me and as you can see, I changed my hair.
> 
> I didn't want to really but basically George and I got started on in the street by a group of lads in Belfast a few weeks ago because of our hair. It was really scary as Ivy was with us. I decided to change my hair because of it. I know I shouldn't have to change, I KNOW. But I just felt like I *had* to do something about what had happened.
> 
> I felt I would feel safer if I changed my hair so those lads wouldn't know me if they saw me again. It's mainly because of Ivy and me wanting to keep her safe. Who knows, I may go back to my red once I am not so scared. But I like my new purple hair for now at least.



Oh geez, your hair was beautiful...those people don't know what they're talking about! However, I have to say that the purple looks amazing on you. And I love the close up of your avatar, you are both adorable!


----------



## Jon Blaze

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Adipostivily Raivenne*



Nice hat gorgeous.


----------



## ICEMANSS00

I luv my three piece suits!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment Phil Ky.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Adipostivily Raivenne*



OWA, just stunning!


----------



## littlefairywren

ICEMANSS00 said:


> I luv my three piece suits!!!!!!!!!!!




Nothing like a man in a good suit.....very nice


----------



## ahtnamas

lil webcam fun


----------



## liz (di-va)

got my hair did!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Adipostivily Raivenne*


:wubu::smitten:My God that is a sexy picture!!!



ICEMANSS00 said:


> I luv my three piece suits!!!!!!!!!!!


So do I. Lookin good hon.



ahtnamas said:


> lil webcam fun


Cute as a button!



liz (di-va) said:


> got my hair did!


Love it!


----------



## thejuicyone

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Adipostivily Raivenne*



Dear god. :eat2::smitten: fapfapfap


----------



## AuntHen

I have very deep set eyes so I always look so squinty... and yeah I was sticking out my tongue just the slightest! I didn't brush my hair after my shower, it is a rats nest!!! hahahaha...


----------



## Paul

I love your eyes and hair. Very pretty. You could not be prettier if you had combed your hair before taking the photo. 



fat9276 said:


> I have very deep set eyes so I always look so squinty... and yeah I was sticking out my tongue just the slightest! I didn't brush my hair after my shower, it is a rats nest!!! hahahaha...


----------



## mszwebs

Thanks guys 

You'll probably see him again in a few weeks, cause we're both standing up in my best friend's weddin'.

And Rai and Liz... HOT. :kiss2:


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

Went to the Botanical Gardens on my day off today.


----------



## mszwebs

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Went to the Botanical Gardens on my day off today.



You are a beautiful man.


----------



## thejuicyone

cougar in training


----------



## KFD

I have started using the elliptical at the gym, I think I am starting to get definition.
I have been riding my skateboard like a nut this weekend, and clearly my sunscreen didn't work out so well! 

View attachment hat.jpg


----------



## Ivy

liz (di-va) said:


> got my hair did!



i LOVE it!!! oh my gosh woman, that looks fantastic!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Liz, your hair looks fantabulous!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> Nice hat gorgeous.


*HAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah that really was a cool hat! Can't in the Blazes remember where I got it!*  



ICEMANSS00 said:


> I luv my three piece suits!!!!!!!!!!!


*Oh my, check you out looking all sharp there! *



littlefairywren said:


> OWA, just stunning!


*Thanks LFW!*



ahtnamas said:


> lil webcam fun


*Too cute, even with the sad face. *



liz (di-va) said:


> got my hair did!


*Oooo-weeee! Check out Ms. Liz doin' her Diva! Go gurl!*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> :wubu::smitten:My God that is a sexy picture!!!
> ...snip...


*Why thank you!*



thejuicyone said:


> Dear god. :eat2::smitten: fapfapfap


*Oh Juicy! HAAHAHAHAHA! Because that's what your hands are after all that fapping!*



fat9276 said:


> I have very deep set eyes so I always look so squinty... and yeah I was sticking out my tongue just the slightest! I didn't brush my hair after my shower, it is a rats nest!!! hahahaha...


*HAHAHA! You look great!*



mszwebs said:


> ...snip...
> And Rai and Liz... HOT. :kiss2:


*Thanks Jess!*



MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Went to the Botanical Gardens on my day off today.


*Looking good MVN! Ashamed to say I haven't been to the BK Botanic Gardens since the Matsuri Festival in May.*



thejuicyone said:


> cougar in training


*HAHAHA! LUV IT!*


----------



## Shosh

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Adipostivily Raivenne*



Ok I am not gay but I may have to jump the fence on this one!:smitten:

Hot!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

This weekend I had so much fun. Went to Richardson, Tx for a book signing/tea thing. Had a blast! 

View attachment Posing 1.jpg


View attachment Eli - Dressed 1.jpg


View attachment Eli - Drink 1.jpg


View attachment Eli - Buns and Roses.jpg


----------



## Shosh

BrownEyedChica said:


> This weekend I had so much fun. Went to Richardson, Tx for a book signing/tea thing. Had a blast!



Cute pics! Very sassy.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Susannah said:


> Cute pics! Very sassy.



Thank you!


----------



## Shosh

ICEMANSS00 said:


> I luv my three piece suits!!!!!!!!!!!



What a handsome man you are.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Susannah said:


> Ok I am not gay but I may have to jump the fence on this one!:smitten:
> 
> Hot!


*HAHAHAHA! Thanks Shoshie!*



BrownEyedChica said:


> This weekend I had so much fun. Went to Richardson, Tx for a book signing/tea thing. Had a blast!


*Love the pics! Looking good Chica!*


----------



## seraphim

Here's a recent one me! 

View attachment 3799564298a11060964056l.jpg


----------



## Isa

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Adipostivily Raivenne*



Damn Miss R! 



ICEMANSS00 said:


> I luv my three piece suits!!!!!!!!!!!



What did that Z.Z. Top say about a sharped dressed man??



ahtnamas said:


> lil webcam fun



Very cute!



liz (di-va) said:


> got my hair did!



Love the hair color/cut Liz.



BrownEyedChica said:


> This weekend I had so much fun. Went to Richardson, Tx for a book signing/tea thing. Had a blast!



Looks like you had a good time Chica.


----------



## Ruffie

Hadn't checked out the thread in a while and would take me too long to go back and comment individually. So let me just say there are some great shots on here and looking gooodddd!


----------



## succubus_dxb

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Adipostivily Raivenne*



HOT DAMN. :eat1:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

seraphim said:


> Here's a recent one me!


*Handsome!*



Isa said:


> Damn Miss R!





succubus_dxb said:


> HOT DAMN. :eat1:


*Hee-hee! Thanks ladies!* :happy::blush:


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Susannah said:


> What a handsome man you are.



Thank you very much for the compliment. You are very attractive as well.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

seraphim said:


> Here's a recent one me!



Nice pic, you're a cutie.


----------



## _overture

I gots me a new jacket... 

View attachment Photo 18.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

Like Ruffie, I haven't been in this thread for a while. So many awesome pictures. 

OWA you are hawt!


----------



## succubus_dxb

picwhoreeeee. 

View attachment poutybiatch.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

_overture said:


> I gots me a new jacket...



aren't you just a lovely wee thing. Do I spot TWEED? :eat1:


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

_overture said:


> I gots me a new jacket...



dammnnn boy! haha this reminds me of Emile Hirsch!

me today  haha I take WAY too many pictures of myself XD


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> picwhoreeeee.




me today  haha I take WAY too many pictures of myself XD



[/QUOTE]

OMGOSH!!! Girls your pictures are gorgeous.....



iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> dammnnn boy! haha this reminds me of Emile Hirsch!
> 
> He does look like Emile Hirsch, damn cute eh....


----------



## disaster117

I got a new hoodie today! I finally have some school spirit, lol.

View attachment IMG_0352.JPG


----------



## AuntHen

_overture said:


> I gots me a new jacket...



you remind me of Emile Hirsch... tres manufique!:wubu:


----------



## Judge_Dre

Last month, a legendary and now defunct goth club in NYC called The Bank had a 10 year reunion. For the occasion I dressed up like I did back when the club was still around. Hence, the eyeliner and nail polish. I hadn't sported that look in years. It was a fun time. 

View attachment eyeliner.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## KnottyOne

thejuicyone said:


>



Gorgeous as always <3


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Haircut and make up!


----------



## Aust99

dynomite_gurl said:


> Haircut and make up!



You look beautiful! Love it.... :happy:


----------



## Fonzy

dynomite_gurl said:


> Haircut and make up!



Oh thank God its not red lol :happy:
Make up? What make up!!!!


----------



## bdog

ahh.. mt. shasta, and glasses. 

View attachment shasta.jpg


View attachment sidewalk.jpg


----------



## Jigen

Aust99 said:


> So I had a date tonight... this is how I looked.. We went ten pin bowling so it was casual... I lost with incredible dignity... [/ATTACH]



Really beautiful pictures.


----------



## succubus_dxb

bdog said:


> ahh.. mt. shasta, and glasses.



ah....you're just...HOT. :eat2:


----------



## mszwebs

succubus_dxb said:


> ah....you're just...HOT. :eat2:



He really is.


----------



## AuntHen

bdog said:


> ahh.. mt. shasta, and glasses.



awww man I have climbed mt shasta twice (love that little McCloud town near there too)!!! I used to live about 2 hours south of Redding  I miss CA soooooooooooo bad!!!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

These are from the last two weeks when I was in Hawaii.

Me on Waikiki Beach





In front of the waterfall at the Hyatt Regency lobby.


----------



## lalatx

Went out for my B-day a few wks back....here are just a few random pics from the night. 

View attachment 12.jpg


View attachment 13.jpg


View attachment 14.jpg


View attachment 15.jpg


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Labrador Indulgence Day 2009 018.jpg

Here I am with my dog Cindy.

I went to Labrador Indulgence Day, which is a picnic at a winery. It is a special day for people and their Labradors to get togather, whith lots of fun entertainment and socializing.
Labs rule!


----------



## Jigen

lalatx said:


> Went out for my B-day a few wks back....here are just a few random pics from the night.



You look very beautiful in this pictures, Lala.


----------



## littlefairywren

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71697
> 
> Here I am with my dog Cindy.
> 
> I went to Labrador Indulgence Day, which is a picnic at a winery. It is a special day for people and their Labradors to get togather, whith lots of fun entertainment and socializing.
> Labs rule!



Sounds like a heap of fun Susannah....I love going where there are huge collections of dogs, they have so much fun together and they always make me laugh


----------



## bdog

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71697
> 
> Here I am with my dog Cindy.
> 
> I went to Labrador Indulgence Day, which is a picnic at a winery. It is a special day for people and their Labradors to get togather, whith lots of fun entertainment and socializing.
> Labs rule!



Very cute! Sounds like a lot of fun.  We have a Pug Sunday in San Francisco. I don't have a pug but it's fun to attend anyway.


----------



## Shosh

littlefairywren said:


> Sounds like a heap of fun Susannah....I love going where there are huge collections of dogs, they have so much fun together and they always make me laugh


It was wonderful. So much fun.


bdog said:


> Very cute! Sounds like a lot of fun.  We have a Pug Sunday in San Francisco. I don't have a pug but it's fun to attend anyway.



Thanks. Dogs bring joy to people's lives, and they love you unconditionally.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized Sunday.jpg


Taken today. I was feeling happy today.


----------



## BBWModel

Stunning!! The smile says it all! 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 71699
> 
> 
> Taken today. I was feeling happy today.


----------



## KFD

So I am realizing that all my pictures really look alike, me taking a self-portrait like a douche wearing various amounts of clothing. I just haven't had a camera hanging with friends, or of my driving, or whatever, or I do get a picture, and I look like I have autism. Whatever. This was a fresh haircut from friday. I love that Chevelle shirt, and my Split hoodie. I don't have much civilian attire here, seeing as I have been living out of a glorified backpack since june. Whatever. So when I go to California I will have new pictures that don't all look like this. Because what is the same? BORING!

C'est la vie.

/rant

You know what three letters go here

...And yeah, I really look sunburned. That is what hanging out at the shooting range all week has done for me... 

View attachment 1017091737a.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

Here's me before my failed attempt to go out with my friend Sarah. I made out, but she had to bail after a nasty allergic reaction.

So, I went out by myself, had 2 drinks, watched the Yankees game and listened to my friend Andy DJ. A pretty decent time all in all.

View attachment Me Pre Rail 3.jpg


View attachment Me rail 3.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

The thing I think I like most about septum piercings is that they're not very pretty.


----------



## Surlysomething

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71699
> 
> 
> Taken today. I was feeling happy today.




Gorgeous, Susannah!


----------



## Shosh

Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous, Susannah!



Thanks! So nice of you to say.


----------



## Mathias

Carrie said:


> I have new hair! Well, technically it's the same hair, just different.



You are gorgeous! :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71697
> 
> Here I am with my dog Cindy.
> 
> 
> I went to Labrador Indulgence Day, which is a picnic at a winery. It is a special day for people and their Labradors to get togather, whith lots of fun entertainment and socializing.
> Labs rule!



*I love this picture of you Shoosh look Adorable and Cindy is just a cute Huggable furball of a pooch. Now what reats did they have for both our two legged and four legged friends :happy:*




Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> These are from the last two weeks when I was in Hawaii.
> 
> Me on Waikiki Beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of the waterfall at the Hyatt Regency lobby.



_
Nice pistures- so many willbe envious here in the Northeast - heck we did not have much of a summer or indian summer ... 
_



lalatx said:


> Went out for my B-day a few wks back....here are just a few random pics from the night.



_
Nice pictures- sounds like you had a Birthday Blast 
_



KFD said:


> So I am realizing that all my pictures really look alike, me taking a self-portrait like a douche wearing various amounts of clothing. I just haven't had a camera hanging with friends, or of my driving, or whatever, or I do get a picture, and I look like I have autism. Whatever. This was a fresh haircut from friday. I love that Chevelle shirt, and my Split hoodie. I don't have much civilian attire here, seeing as I have been living out of a glorified backpack since june. Whatever. So when I go to California I will have new pictures that don't all look like this. Because what is the same? BORING!
> 
> C'est la vie.
> 
> /rant
> 
> You know what three letters go here
> 
> ...And yeah, I really look sunburned. That is what hanging out at the shooting range all week has done for me...



_That sunburn spells Ouch_



mszwebs said:


> Here's me before my failed attempt to go out with my friend Sarah. I made out, but she had to bail after a nasty allergic reaction.
> 
> So, I went out by myself, had 2 drinks, watched the Yankees game and listened to my friend Andy DJ. A pretty decent time all in all.
> 
> View attachment 71745
> 
> 
> View attachment 71746



_MsZwebs: Nice picture & it was good that you were able to salvage the evening and still have fun_



Raegan said:


> The thing I think I like most about septum piercings is that they're not very pretty.



_
Nice pictures - you are able to wear those Septum Piercings well. 
_


----------



## PhatChk

Me on Thursday at the Jersey Bash. 

View attachment 50.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

PhatChk said:


> Me on Thursday at the Jersey Bash.



Love the top and the hairstyle - gorgeous as always :wubu:


----------



## rotorhead

New hat strange face


----------



## northwestbbw

rotorhead said:


> New hat strange face



strange face more like a very handsome face  nice hat


----------



## Seth Warren

Raegan said:


> The thing I think I like most about septum piercings is that they're not very pretty.



Keep on rockin' those metal boogers!


----------



## AuntHen

PhatChk said:


> Me on Thursday at the Jersey Bash.



super cutie! :happy:



rotorhead said:


> New hat strange face



love the hat! you're super cute too


----------



## bmann0413

Behold my awesomeness, people! 

View attachment Image16.jpg


View attachment Image11.jpg


View attachment Image15.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

I hope those aren't the same cheetos hahaha.


----------



## mszwebs

thatgirl08 said:


> I hope those aren't the same cheetos hahaha.



I was totally thinking the same thing


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Taken by my lovely friend Lilly who, unlike me, actually takes pictures at bashes. LOL. From the NJ bash this past weekend:

Me (the dance theme was 'Homecoming'):





Me with my friend MuleVariationsNYC:


----------



## KFD

PhatChk said:


> Me on Thursday at the Jersey Bash.



Sexiii as always...



thatgirl08 said:


> I hope those aren't the same cheetos hahaha.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing... 

Okay, this was me messing around today at your tax dollar's expense. In addition to the self-portrait mirror whore pics, I have an odd proclivity for throwing up the one finger salute. Some kids represent the scissor mafia by throwing up two fingers, I prefer one. To each their own... 

View attachment masq.jpg


----------



## KFD

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Taken by my lovely friend Lilly who, unlike me, actually takes pictures at bashes. LOL. From the NJ bash this past weekend:
> 
> Me (the dance theme was 'Homecoming'):
> 
> 
> Me with my friend MuleVariationsNYC:





communist rep box thingy said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BigBeautifulMe again.



*DAMMIT!!!!!!*

In any case, beautiful!

KFD


----------



## Tau

Raegan said:


>



OMG! How ridiculously gorgeous are you!!! *droolz*


----------



## Tau

Susannah said:


> View attachment 71697
> 
> Here I am with my dog Cindy.
> 
> I went to Labrador Indulgence Day, which is a picnic at a winery. It is a special day for people and their Labradors to get togather, whith lots of fun entertainment and socializing.
> Labs rule!



You look amazing Sue - and your doggie is gorgeous!


----------



## Tau

lalatx said:


> Went out for my B-day a few wks back....here are just a few random pics from the night.



I am so wearing a tiara at my next birthday party. Super, super cute chick!


----------



## Tau

_overture said:


> I gots me a new jacket...



Yum! Also, very cool hair


----------



## Tau

succubus_dxb said:


> picwhoreeeee.


I LOVE this shot - you are beautiful *sigh*


----------



## Tau

thejuicyone said:


> whatwhat?



Damn Sexy!! Also, drunk boy in cap is a serious cutie.


----------



## Tau

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Adipostivily Raivenne*



ZOMG!!! *swallows tongue* You look AMAZING! Not sure why but there's something particularly hot about your hands in this one *nibbles*


----------



## Tau

This was a weekend ago, road trip with my favourite girls  We went from the club to the beach - it was fabulous. Disclaimer: I'm not as big an alki as the one pic makes it out to be. 

View attachment IMG_0068.JPG


View attachment IMG_0119.JPG


View attachment IMG_0227.JPG


----------



## Shosh

Tau said:


> This was a weekend ago, road trip with my favourite girls  We went from the club to the beach - it was fabulous. Disclaimer: I'm not as big an alki as the one pic makes it out to be.



I love all of your photos as I told you on Facebook. You have a beautiful and exhuberant spirit that really shines through in all of your photos.
Now can I come on your next road trip?


----------



## thatgirl08

Tau - I can't rep you but those are some seriously cute pics! You look like you had a lot of fun :]


----------



## Mathias




----------



## Crystal

Had a _wonderful_ Fall Break from classes this long weekend. :happy: 

View attachment DSC06129 edited 2.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## bmann0413

thatgirl08 said:


> I hope those aren't the same cheetos hahaha.






mszwebs said:


> I was totally thinking the same thing



Don't worry, they weren't. lol


----------



## tonynyc

bmann0413 said:


> Behold my awesomeness, people!



_LLoyd you have reached that level Cheetos Mastery - Think you could tackle Strawberry Flavored Cheetos  _



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Taken by my lovely friend Lilly who, unlike me, actually takes pictures at bashes. LOL. From the NJ bash this past weekend:
> 
> Me (the dance theme was 'Homecoming'):



_
BigBeautifulMe: Nice picture -you made a great Homecoming Queen at the Bash 
_



KFD said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing...
> 
> Okay, this was me messing around today at your tax dollar's expense. In addition to the self-portrait mirror whore pics, I have an odd proclivity for throwing up the one finger salute. Some kids represent the scissor mafia by throwing up two fingers, I prefer one. To each their own...



_You do Gunney Proud _



Tau said:


> This was a weekend ago, road trip with my favourite girls  We went from the club to the beach - it was fabulous. Disclaimer: I'm not as big an alki as the one pic makes it out to be.



_Nice pics Tau - looks like yo uhad loads of fun_



Mathias said:


>



_One smile away from the World Series - showing Philly Pride_



CrystalUT11 said:


> Had a _wonderful_ Fall Break from classes this long weekend. :happy:



_
You two look so cute- u need more breaks like this 
_


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Saturday Evening @ NJ Bash 

View attachment DSCF0155.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

MzDeeZyre said:


> Saturday Evening @ NJ Bash



MzDeeZyre:
Debra and I enjoyed chatting with you at the Bash. This is a pretty picture. Gorgeous Look and I like that this photograph especially captures those pretty hypnotic eyes of yours.


----------



## Aust99

CrystalUT11 said:


> Had a _wonderful_ Fall Break from classes this long weekend. :happy:



Awwwwww.... what a break!! :happy:


----------



## Tau

Mathias said:


>



You have a beautiful smile


----------



## Tau

CrystalUT11 said:


> Had a _wonderful_ Fall Break from classes this long weekend. :happy:



I just melted *sniffles* what a sweet, sweet picture


----------



## Tad

CrystalUT11 said:


> Had a _wonderful_ Fall Break from classes this long weekend. :happy:





thatgirl08 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.



What she said ^^^^ !


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tau said:


> ZOMG!!! *swallows tongue* You look AMAZING! Not sure why but there's something particularly hot about your hands in this one *nibbles*


*(Checks to make sure I haven't mysteriously lost any fingers during the night -- okay all there - lol) Thanks Tau!*



Tau said:


> This was a weekend ago, road trip with my favourite girls  We went from the club to the beach - it was fabulous. Disclaimer: I'm not as big an alki as the one pic makes it out to be.



*Uh-huh, SUUUUURE you're not an alkie!  Great pics woman, you truly were having fun!*



Mathias said:


> ...


*Curt pic Mathias!*



CrystalUT11 said:


> Had a _wonderful_ Fall Break from classes this long weekend. :happy:


*Such a sweet pic; can't help but smile!*


thatgirl08 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


*HAHAHA! Isn't it though?*



MzDeeZyre said:


> Saturday Evening @ NJ Bash


*Gosh I love your eyes in this! *


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Yes, I do love my leathers*.​


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.





tonynyc said:


> _
> You two look so cute- u need more breaks like this
> _





Aust99 said:


> Awwwwww.... what a break!! :happy:





Tau said:


> I just melted *sniffles* what a sweet, sweet picture





Tad said:


> What she said ^^^^ !





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Such a sweet pic; can't help but smile!*




Awww, such a berade of wonderful comments.  Thanks so much, guys. He's very, very special. :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

at the NJ Bash






Someone insisted that I take a butt shot...


----------



## Mathias

Tau said:


> You have a beautiful smile



Thank you!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Great pics everyone!!


----------



## thejuicyone

Pictures after my jaw re-alignment surgery yesterday...






Wonder who I was texting


----------



## braindeadhead

Hope you recover quickly and that the drugs work as they should so that you feel no pain.


----------



## Tad

thejuicyone said:


> Pictures after my jaw re-alignment surgery yesterday...



Ouch! But hopefully it heals up quickly. Thank goodness for modern communications, texting sure beats trying to write all your messages on paper!

In that last pic, is that your family?


----------



## thejuicyone

Tad said:


> Ouch! But hopefully it heals up quickly. Thank goodness for modern communications, texting sure beats trying to write all your messages on paper!
> 
> In that last pic, is that your family?



No, they're my friends. They were nice enough to drive all the way downtown just to see me.


----------



## KnottyOne

thejuicyone said:


> Pictures after my jaw re-alignment surgery yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder who I was texting



Ouch, reminds me of all the times I've been in recovery after surgery, no fun at all >_<, Still rocking it though, and I feel like being cocky so I'm gonna guess me ^_-


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Wonder who I was texting 







Please be me, please be me....


----------



## Tooz

Not to be a bitch but some people have serious hospital phobias...these would do well to have some kind of warning.


----------



## mango

thejuicyone said:


> Pictures after my jaw re-alignment surgery yesterday...



*Hey Juicybabe,

Hope everything works out for you and it was worth the pain.

Get well soon and have a speedy recovery!

*




Tooz said:


> Not to be a bitch but some people have serious hospital phobias...these would do well to have some kind of warning.



*Actually.... that is real bitchy.

Cut her some slack, jack. 

The girl just had major surgery and her jaw broken & wired on both sides.

*


----------



## Seth Warren

Yes, Tooz, because it makes perfect sense to coddle the masses and address whatever random phobias whatever random people may have at whatever given time. 

"Warning: you are experiencing *life*. There are many parts you are going to find unpleasant and more often than not *life* will not meet or conform to your expectations. Keep *life* away from sharp objects, caustic substances and open flames."


----------



## tonynyc

thejuicyone said:


> Pictures after my jaw re-alignment surgery yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder who I was texting



Ouch Ouch Ouch
Just looking at those pictures- I can iamgine the pain. Hope you are feeling better & wishing you a Speedy Recovery.... 



luscious_lulu said:


> at the NJ Bash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone insisted that I take a butt shot...



_LuLu : you look great that is a nice outfit on you- you owe me a hug at the next Bash ok _



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Yes, I do love my leathers*.​




We love you in leather OWA :wubu:


----------



## Tooz

mango said:


> *Actually.... that is real bitchy.
> 
> Cut her some slack, jack.
> 
> The girl just had major surgery and her jaw broken & wired on both sides.
> 
> *



Is it, Mango? Is it really? Did I say ANYTHING about her actual ordeal? No, but do enlighten me, WHY do we need to see pictures of it? If she wants to post them, fine, but they really should be somewhere where people can see that, oh, there are hospital pictures here, I better avoid this. For some this can be very triggering, and I know you all love her pictures. There is nothing wrong with that but I definitely have a valid point with this.

It's not like she just got home. She's still in the fucking hospital, dude. How is that appropriate?



Seth Warren said:


> Yes, Tooz, because it makes perfect sense to coddle the masses and address whatever random phobias whatever random people may have at whatever given time.
> 
> "Warning: you are experiencing *life*. There are many parts you are going to find unpleasant and more often than not *life* will not meet or conform to your expectations. Keep *life* away from sharp objects, caustic substances and open flames."



Oh good fucking Lord, I don't think she needs your knight in shining armor business (p.s. Mango? THAT is a bitchy comment, please take note). There is coddling and then there is being reasonable. Triggering images need to be labeled. A while back I remember someone posting pictures celebrating anorexia and I'm pretty sure those were removed.

I knew you were gonna ride my ass, it's actually kinda funny.


----------



## Weeze

I have to agree with Tooz, I just got squirmies. Seriously. Hospitals are scary, scary things. 

Scratch squirmies. I just got really uncomfortable. One picture of "hehe texting!" would have been ok, but three? Ummmmmmm... yeah. This thread's going to be avoided for a while.


----------



## supersoup

thejuicyone said:


> Pictures after my jaw re-alignment surgery yesterday...



glad it went well there chicky, i've had a lot of surgeries the last few years, and it's such a great feeling when you come out of the anesthesia and your loved ones are there! it can be really scary, and i know for me personally, it's always a great feeling of success afterwards, even when in pain. hope your recovery is swift, and as pain free as possible!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Juicy, I hope you feel better soon. You're much braver than I! When they told me they wanted to realign my jaw I said no way! 

Tony you owe me big time. :kiss2:

OWA :bow:


----------



## Ash

thejuicyone said:


> Pictures after my jaw re-alignment surgery yesterday...



Girl, you look better than I would right after surgery. Hope your recovery goes well!


----------



## ahtnamas

needed something cute n' girly for the upcoming b-day... Came up with this instead 
View attachment 09-10-09_1920.jpg


----------



## Seth Warren

Tooz said:


> Oh good fucking Lord, I don't think she needs your knight in shining armor business (p.s. Mango? THAT is a bitchy comment, please take note). There is coddling and then there is being reasonable. Triggering images need to be labeled. A while back I remember someone posting pictures celebrating anorexia and I'm pretty sure those were removed.
> 
> I knew you were gonna ride my ass, it's actually kinda funny.



I never said she needed any knight in shining armour. A knight in shining I am not.

And Tooz, yours is an ass I have no desire to ride, so do everyone a favour and put that thought out of your head immediately.


You can bet that I'm going to keep calling you on it so long as you think you can act like an overprotective mother to everyone here. Seriously, you need a hobby - something other than pointing out how "insensitive" others are and how they "should" behave.

The world is an ugly place with all manner of things that people may not want to see at any given time. You're not helping matters.


----------



## Tooz

Seth Warren said:


> I never said she needed any knight in shining armour. A knight in shining I am not.
> 
> And Tooz, yours is an ass I have no desire to ride, so do everyone a favour and put that thought out of your head immediately.
> 
> You can bet that I'm going to keep calling you on it so long as you think you can act like an overprotective mother to everyone here. Seriously, you need a hobby - something other than pointing out how "insensitive" others are and how they "should" behave.
> 
> The world is an ugly place with all manner of things that people may not want to see at any given time. You're not helping matters.



Are you shitting me? This is hysterical. It has nothing to do with anything like that, and busybody? Oh God, haha. Boo hoo, you don't like me. Or, maybe you're just mad I have a valid point here.

(And don't flatter yourself. Not if you were the last living being, doll. It's called an expression. THE MORE YOU KNOW~)

Look, the fact of the matter is it ain't appropriate. It made me sick and I am not the only one. This isn't the damn PC police, this is the photos are disturbing and as much as others have the right to see them, people DON'T have the right to see them? It could be anyone in the picture, why the fuck would you post it? And your droning on about LIFE ISN'T PERFECT is bullshit because this is a forum, essentially a vaccuum.

But, you go on telling me how to live my life, which you clearly know OH so much about. Maybe you should take your own advice? OH WAIT.



BTW I remember the last time you were cordial to me. It was when I still posted photos! Curious.


----------



## AshleyEileen

May I just add that those pictures made me queasy?


----------



## Seth Warren

Tooz said:


> Are you shitting me? This is hysterical. It has nothing to do with anything like that, and busybody? Oh God, haha. Boo hoo, you don't like me. Or, maybe you're just mad I have a valid point here.



No, I'm not shitting you. And you're point is valid if you're really stretching...

...to the point of breaking.



Tooz said:


> (And don't flatter yourself. Not if you were the last living being, doll.)



The feeling is mutual, babe.



Tooz said:


> Look, the fact of the matter is it ain't appropriate.



That is an opinion, not a fact.



Tooz said:


> It made me sick and I am not the only one.



Done a survey, have you?



Tooz said:


> This isn't the damn PC police, this is the photos are disturbing and as much as others have the right to see them, people DON'T have the right to see them? It could be anyone in the picture, why the fuck would you post it? And your droning on about LIFE ISN'T PERFECT is bullshit because this is a forum, essentially a vaccuum.



If you think the wide-open internet is a vacuum, you are in for a serious shock when you finally emerge from your bubble.



Tooz said:


> But, you go on telling me how to live my life, which you clearly know OH so much about.



Actually, no, I've never told you how to live your life. I don't care how you live your life. But you seem more than willing to boss others around, capriciously defining what is and is not appropriate.



Tooz said:


> Maybe you should take your own advice? OH WAIT.



Wait for what? I'm not a hypocrite. You could have said that you found the image disturbing and left it at that. Instead, you went on to issue commands as to what the poster should have done, thereby crossing the line.

I have to admit, I'm curious as to why you like playing as if you're a forum moderator so much. I'd rue the day you actually became one.



Tooz said:


> BTW I remember the last time you were cordial to me. It was when I still posted photos! Curious.



Don't embarrass yourself by fishing for compliments.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

krismiss said:


> I have to agree with Tooz, I just got squirmies. Seriously. Hospitals are scary, scary things.
> 
> Scratch squirmies. I just got really uncomfortable. One picture of "hehe texting!" would have been ok, but three? Ummmmmmm... yeah. This thread's going to be avoided for a while.





Tooz said:


> Are you shitting me? This is hysterical. It has nothing to do with anything like that, and busybody? Oh God, haha. Boo hoo, you don't like me. Or, maybe you're just mad I have a valid point here.
> 
> (And don't flatter yourself. Not if you were the last living being, doll. It's called an expression. THE MORE YOU KNOW~)
> 
> Look, the fact of the matter is it ain't appropriate. It made me sick and I am not the only one. This isn't the damn PC police, this is the photos are disturbing and as much as others have the right to see them, people DON'T have the right to see them? It could be anyone in the picture, why the fuck would you post it? And your droning on about LIFE ISN'T PERFECT is bullshit because this is a forum, essentially a vaccuum.
> 
> But, you go on telling me how to live my life, which you clearly know OH so much about. Maybe you should take your own advice? OH WAIT.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I remember the last time you were cordial to me. It was when I still posted photos! Curious.





AshleyEileen said:


> May I just add that those pictures made me queasy?



zzz 

you can all be as queasy as you want as long as you post a damn picture of it. What thread you think this is?!


----------



## Seth Warren

BothGunsBlazing said:


> zzz
> 
> you can all be as queasy as you want as long as you post a damn picture of it. What thread you think this is?!



Better tag those vomit pics - they might be triggering, you know.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Seth Warren said:


> Better tag those vomit pics - they might be triggering, you know.



Actually ..


----------



## KFD

Alright, another KFD picture... Taken this morning with my flack jacket (we went to the range to shoot simunitions-- grown up paintball! 

TonyNYC and everyone else, thanks for the comments!

Juicyone, hope you feel better, and Tooz (which, I may say, its a complete travesty you are not posting pictures any more!!!)& Seth: *WOO-SAH!!!* Chant that and rub your ears at the same time! Arguing accomplishes nothing, kids!!! 

KFD 

View attachment kittedout.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone

Didn't know a simple bandage wrapped around my face would cause such nausea around here. Everyone is entitled to their opinion though. I'm not going to sit here and get all worked up over someones opinion. Didn't mean to start any kind of thread rumble.

To everyone else thank you for the kind words. The doctors are telling me that it will be a super speedy recovery.


----------



## littlefairywren

thejuicyone said:


> Didn't know a simple bandage wrapped around my face would cause such nausea around here. Everyone is entitled to their opinion though. I'm not going to sit here and get all worked up over someones opinion. Didn't mean to start any kind of thread rumble.
> 
> To everyone else thank you for the kind words. The doctors are telling me that it will be a super speedy recovery.



Good to hear about the speedy recovery. At least you can keep yourself amused...any yummy doctors about? Male nurses?


----------



## tonynyc

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Actually ..









*BGB -What... No Gravy   *


----------



## littlefairywren

tonynyc said:


> *BGB -What... No Gravy   *



LOL...LOL giggle


----------



## Oirish

thejuicyone said:


> Didn't know a simple bandage wrapped around my face would cause such nausea around here. Everyone is entitled to their opinion though. I'm not going to sit here and get all worked up over someones opinion. Didn't mean to start any kind of thread rumble.
> 
> To everyone else thank you for the kind words. The doctors are telling me that it will be a super speedy recovery.



That's excellent news Brandi! My step-sis had to have her jaw broken by the doc and realligned last year. You're a braver one than I kiddo. I hope that speedy recovery comes at lightning pace.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

To Seth and Tooz: Girls, girls... you're both pretty. Stop the catfight.

Does this mean that this is a bad place for a BME pain olympics video??


----------



## Tooz

OIFMountaineer said:


> To Seth and Tooz: Girls, girls... you're both pretty. Stop the catfight.
> 
> Does this mean that this is a bad place for a BME pain olympics video??



I love this post.


----------



## DeerVictory

thejuicyone said:


> Pictures after my jaw re-alignment surgery yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder who I was texting



You're so brave! 

I'd be too nervous to get it done, and even more nervous to have pictures taken of me afterwards.


----------



## hillking12

hey wats up havent really posted ne thing of myself on here so i thought i would this pic is frm several months ago its the most recent pic of myself i have. i know i look kinda high here but im not my eyes look like that always. 

View attachment l_fcca1a19c64042c8a0cd989a6ca29234.jpg


----------



## hillking12

heres another



[/IMG]


----------



## AshleyEileen

OIFMountaineer said:


> To Seth and Tooz: Girls, girls... you're both pretty. Stop the catfight.
> 
> Does this mean that this is a bad place for a BME pain olympics video??



I think I love you.


----------



## AshleyEileen

For Seth because of his last post to Tooz:


----------



## luscious_lulu

hillking12 said:


> heres another
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Nice pic...


----------



## littlefairywren

luscious_lulu said:


> Nice pic...



Yep! I agree


----------



## hillking12

luscious_lulu said:


> Nice pic...



thank you


----------



## KFD

Wow. I feel like a total douche, because I assumed that 'seth' wasn't a female(Gee, I guess I shoulda clicked on her profile). I shoulda paid attention to that. So yah, what OIFMountaineer said. I must say I am rather intrigued by what Tooz looks like, based on her avatar, and her spunky (almost playfully spiteful) writing. Yeah, anyway...


----------



## Tooz

There are quite a few pictures of me, if you know where to look.











Me on the haters couch, lookin' like a hater.


----------



## Crystal

I'm loving that dominos dress.


----------



## Tooz

CrystalUT11 said:


> I'm loving that dominos dress.



Thank ya thank ya.


----------



## Oirish

First of all, I wanna thank God for giving everybody so much, and me, so little. I hate you, I hate you, and I don't even know you and I hate your guts. I hope all the bad things in life happen to you, and nobody else, but you. And as I stand here sippin' the soda that I'm sure somebody spit in, I just wanna say yall can kiss my ass you rotten motha-fuckas. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go home and put some water in Buck Nasty's momma's dish. Good evenin'! - Silky JohnSton, hater of the year. 

Too, your last post reminded me of this.


----------



## Tooz

Oirish said:


> First of all, I wanna thank God for giving everybody so much, and me, so little. I hate you, I hate you, and I don't even know you and I hate your guts. I hope all the bad things in life happen to you, and nobody else, but you. And as I stand here sippin' the soda that I'm sure somebody spit in, I just wanna say yall can kiss my ass you rotten motha-fuckas. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go home and put some water in Buck Nasty's momma's dish. Good evenin'! - Silky JohnSton, hater of the year.
> 
> Too, your last post reminded me of this.



Haha what? I am having trouble even comprehending that. The soda part is funny, though.


----------



## DeniseW

it's all good girl, people relax, Jesus, it's not like her guts are hanging out or anything, it's a bandage wrapped around her head. Here's to a speedy recovery!!






thejuicyone said:


> Didn't know a simple bandage wrapped around my face would cause such nausea around here. Everyone is entitled to their opinion though. I'm not going to sit here and get all worked up over someones opinion. Didn't mean to start any kind of thread rumble.
> 
> To everyone else thank you for the kind words. The doctors are telling me that it will be a super speedy recovery.


----------



## Oirish

DeniseW said:


> it's all good girl, people relax, Jesus, it's not like her guts are hanging out or anything, it's a bandage wrapped around her head. Here's to a speedy recovery!!



Agreed. Here's to the voice of reason!


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Here are a couple more pics of me doing what I do best.........Football! These are from the championship game in September 2009, My Last GAME!!

My Collector's Card and after the game. 

View attachment Phil after scoring last touchdown.jpg


View attachment Phil @ Reunion.jpg


View attachment Phil Patriots 06.jpg


View attachment Phil & Da Chiefs.gif


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> There are quite a few pictures of me, if you know where to look.
> 
> Me on the haters couch, lookin' like a hater.



haha that couch picture. I have the cardi in the first one except in pinkkk!


----------



## bmann0413

tonynyc said:


> _LLoyd you have reached that level Cheetos Mastery - Think you could tackle Strawberry Flavored Cheetos  _



I dunno, maybe. I haven't tried it but it might be good.


----------



## bmann0413

Taken in better lighting so you can see me better. Also, new glasses! 

View attachment Image17.jpg


View attachment Image22.jpg


View attachment Image21.jpg


----------



## Buttah

hillking12 said:


> hey wats up havent really posted ne thing of myself on here so i thought i would this pic is frm several months ago its the most recent pic of myself i have. i know i look kinda high here but im not my eyes look like that always.



lovely locs


----------



## hillking12

Buttah said:


> lovely locs



thank you


----------



## KFD

Tooz said:


> There are quite a few pictures of me, if you know where to look.



I clearly don't know where to look! You look wonderful! I love the middle finger! That's Ashley's husband (can't remember his name on here), right?

KFD


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Tooz said:


> Me on the haters couch, lookin' like a hater.





Daddy, I want a hater's couch. *I* want a hater's couch *Now*!


----------



## Ash

KFD said:


> I clearly don't know where to look! You look wonderful! I love the middle finger! That's Ashley's husband (can't remember his name on here), right?
> 
> KFD



Not mine, but Phil (wrestlingguy) is a very cool, very nice guy.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

nothing to see here!


----------



## tonynyc

BothGunsBlazing said:


> nothing to see here!





Tooz said:


> There are quite a few pictures of me, if you know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the haters couch, lookin' like a hater.



*Haters Couch 
I just see BGB with a "sourpuss"  - surrounded by Two Sexy,Gorgeous BBW :wubu: :wubu: ... It just doesn't get any better- great picture :happy: 
*




ICEMANSS00 said:


> Here are a couple more pics of me doing what I do best.........Football! These are from the championship game in September 2009, My Last GAME!!
> 
> My Collector's Card and after the game.



*
Welcome to the Boards ICEMANSS00 & congrats on the Championship Game- did your team win? 
*



bmann0413 said:


> Taken in better lighting so you can see me better. Also, new glasses!



*
Nice glasses Lloyd
*


----------



## KFD

Ashley said:


> Not mine, but Phil (wrestlingguy) is a very cool, very nice guy.




I was thinking he was Asshley's hubby... Wrong Ashley!
KFD


----------



## Famouslastwords

Oh damn, I should have took a picture of the pouch for y'all to see. Now that would've really made you queasy!

But alas they took it out today, they had to cut one of my stitches to do it too. Ouch. 

Wow I'm tired again. Thanks for the pictures everyone, cute picture of the haterz couch tooz.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Something from the NJ Bash.... 

View attachment mesmall.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Cool pic there iceman I love watching football.Of course big men in tight pants is a turn on for me.Ha Ha.
You look great tho'..really.


----------



## DeniseW

me and Butch at the NJ Bash last week.... 

View attachment 21-Denise-Butch.jpg


----------



## KFD

Sweet Tooth said:


> Something from the NJ Bash....





Rep Box said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



What the hell!? Here in Dimensionsland, there apparently is such a thing as being TOO nice... Arrgh...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Got her for ya, KFD.


----------



## KFD

Haha, thank you!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

KFD said:


> What the hell!? Here in Dimensionsland, there apparently is such a thing as being TOO nice... Arrgh...





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got her for ya, KFD.



Awww, thanks guys! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

DeniseW said:


> me and Butch at the NJ Bash last week....




What a GREAT picture!


----------



## Dmitra

All the pictures from the NJ bash look great! Love seeing folks having an excellent time. 

This is today's grumpy passport photo taken at our tiny Radio Shack. Alaskans used to be able to go to/through Canada with just our driver's license but no more. Maybe now that I'm getting my credentials I'll finally take that UK/Europe trip I've always wanted. *plots* 

View attachment 2ndPassport10-24-2009 2;38;00 PM.jpg


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

me today right after getting my hair done! I love it!


----------



## littlefairywren

Your hair looks great iwasneveranormalgirl! I always come out of the hairdresser looking like a Saint Bernard has licked my head too hard


----------



## AuntHen

Tau said:


> This was a weekend ago, road trip with my favourite girls  We went from the club to the beach - it was fabulous. Disclaimer: I'm not as big an alki as the one pic makes it out to be.




I love these pics! You are too cute and look like so much fun. A riot!!


----------



## ICEMANSS00

tonynyc said:


> *Haters Couch
> I just see BGB with a "sourpuss"  - surrounded by Two Sexy,Gorgeous BBW :wubu: :wubu: ... It just doesn't get any better- great picture :happy:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Welcome to the Boards ICEMANSS00 & congrats on the Championship Game- did your team win?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Nice glasses Lloyd
> *


Sad to say that we lost the Championship game. The blessing was that on my final carry I scored a Touchdown and received a standing ovation from teammates and fans. It was very touching and emotional. I would trade that TD for the Championship any day!


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Thank you very much, Tracii.


----------



## Crystal

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> me today right after getting my hair done! I love it!



Absolutely freaking gorgeous! :happy:


----------



## PhatChk

tonynyc said:


> Love the top and the hairstyle - gorgeous as always :wubu:





fat9276 said:


> super cutie! :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> love the hat! you're super cute too





KFD said:


> Sexiii as always...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing...
> 
> Okay, this was me messing around today at your tax dollar's expense. In addition to the self-portrait mirror whore pics, I have an odd proclivity for throwing up the one finger salute. Some kids represent the scissor mafia by throwing up two fingers, I prefer one. To each their own...



Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## luscious_lulu

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> me today right after getting my hair done! I love it!



Great haircut!


----------



## succubus_dxb

yes.... alcohol has been consumed, it's 6am :doh:

my teeth hurt  

View attachment IMG_0114.JPG


----------



## Scorsese86

succubus_dxb said:


> yes.... alcohol has been consumed, it's 6am :doh:
> 
> my teeth hurt



I think you look amazing! Hope your teeth feel better.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Scorsese86 said:


> I think you look amazing! Hope your teeth feel better.



I think I look cross-eyed, but thank you! Some panadol and sleep should sort my teeth out!


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> yes.... alcohol has been consumed, it's 6am :doh:
> 
> my teeth hurt




you have the most beautiful brown eyes!:happy: but i am sorry your teeth hurt :|


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fat girl painting!


----------



## Paul

Very cute; my house needs painting. Are you available?



MisticalMisty said:


> Fat girl painting!


----------



## mszwebs

Some pics from the Chicago Halloween Bash this past weekend...


Friday Night's pajama party

View attachment Me 1.jpg


The revival of my Amy Winehouse costume, bigger, better and uncut.

View attachment Amy 1.jpg


View attachment Amy 4.jpg


Relaxing in the lobby...

View attachment Me 5.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha

mszwebs said:


> Some pics from the Chicago Halloween Bash this past weekend...
> 
> 
> The revival of my Amy Winehouse costume, bigger, better and uncut.
> 
> View attachment 72157
> 
> 
> View attachment 72158



Alright, we are heading to Vegas and you are going to become an AMy Winehouse impersonator. You the voice, you obviously have the looks!  Love ya! PS... I want 20%


----------



## mszwebs

MsSasha said:


> Alright, we are heading to Vegas and you are going to become an AMy Winehouse impersonator. You the voice, you obviously have the looks!  Love ya! PS... I want 20%



You just wanna go to Vegas. 

Thanks Girlie!!!


----------



## Fonzy

mszwebs said:


> Some pics from the Chicago Halloween Bash this past weekend...
> 
> 
> Friday Night's pajama party
> 
> View attachment 72156
> 
> 
> The revival of my Amy Winehouse costume, bigger, better and uncut.
> 
> View attachment 72157
> 
> 
> View attachment 72158
> 
> 
> Relaxing in the lobby...
> 
> View attachment 72159



If Amy looked half as good as you Webbzy I might actually spend some feckin money on her albums lol


----------



## Tad

DameQ said:


> This is today's grumpy passport photo taken at our tiny Radio Shack. Alaskans used to be able to go to/through Canada with just our driver's license but no more. Maybe now that I'm getting my credentials I'll finally take that UK/Europe trip I've always wanted. *plots*



Hey, it wasn't OUR idea! You wouldn't believe the line ups at the passport offices here as that rule was coming into force....so many of us canucks pop over the border into the US occasionally. Anyway, I hope that you do take your new passport for some nice long trips--they like that


----------



## KFD

I swear this site fuels my narcissism like no other! Well, I took this photo this morning for Haley, my little minion... 

View attachment 1026091053a.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

Fonzy said:


> If Amy looked half as good as you Webbzy I might actually spend some feckin money on her albums lol



Thanks, Fonzy!

Now go read up on the NFL


----------



## kayrae

this dress was supposed to look like a volcano


----------



## luscious_lulu

MisticalMisty said:


> Fat girl painting!



so cute and your shirt matches (kinda) the wall...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Well I havent posted in this thread for a while.....so thought Id share some NYC snaps!

View attachment DSC02430smaller.jpg

Yes New York.....I _have_ arrived!

View attachment DSC02554smaller.jpg

As Aris put it......'Naomi in Love'

View attachment DSC02612smaller.jpg

And my rejoice with Leah over the discovery of my new love for pistachio icecream....courtesy of subtle persuasion from Kwame!


----------



## Crystal

You look gorgeous, Missy! That outfit in the first picture is amazing!


----------



## MisticalMisty

luscious_lulu said:


> so cute and your shirt matches (kinda) the wall...



Thanks! I did that on purpose..I knew I'd get some on me


----------



## liz (di-va)

I caught the pigtails from hanging out with Carrie last weekend


----------



## AshleyEileen

Tooz said:


> There are quite a few pictures of me, if you know where to look.



POST MOAR.


----------



## thejuicyone

Tooz said:


> There are quite a few pictures of me, if you know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the haters couch, lookin' like a hater.


----------



## Shosh

DeniseW said:


> me and Butch at the NJ Bash last week....



Beautiful couple.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

This is me last weekend at a fancy dress party (costume party) for halloween. I think I look really hot goth (I like it so much that it is also my facebook pic


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Really pretty, Donni.  I especially love the eye makeup!


----------



## thatgirl08

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me last weekend at a fancy dress party (costume party) for halloween. I think I look really hot goth (I like it so much that it is also my facebook pic



This is an awesome picture! Love the eye makeup. :]


----------



## Seth Warren

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me last weekend at a fancy dress party (costume party) for halloween. I think I look really hot goth



You do. :bow:


----------



## The Orange Mage

me slacking off at work by arranging a pic of myself


----------



## warwagon86

well already posted this in the BHM/FFA side of the forum but ventured on here 2night 

me at the nfl game in London!!!


----------



## tonynyc

The Orange Mage said:


> *me Having a creative moment at work by arranging a pic of myself* :happy:



*The Orange Mange: "Fixed it for ya - semantics is everything you know" *


----------



## tonynyc

BigBellySSBBW said:


> This is me last weekend at a fancy dress party (costume party) for halloween. I think I look really hot goth (I like it so much that it is also my facebook pic



*BBSSBBW: u make a cute goth - nice picture*



warwagon86 said:


> well already posted this in the BHM/FFA side of the forum but ventured on here 2night
> 
> me at the nfl game in London!!!



*Nice pic WW86: did u enjoy the game*


----------



## warwagon86

yes tony it was great fun!

shame bout the teams being on opposite ends of the scale but still good fun!

was on the phone to my buddy from maine and pats got first pick i was screaming down the phone haha he was on like a 10 second delay!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

kayrae said:


> this dress was supposed to look like a volcano


 
You are looking beautiful! :kiss2:


missy_blue_eyez said:


> Well I havent posted in this thread for a while.....so thought Id share some NYC snaps!
> 
> View attachment 72178
> 
> Yes New York.....I _have_ arrived!
> 
> View attachment 72179
> 
> As Aris put it......'Naomi in Love'
> 
> View attachment 72180
> 
> And my rejoice with Leah over the discovery of my new love for pistachio icecream....courtesy of subtle persuasion from Kwame!



You look lovely, and like you had so much fun!

Now all I can think of is pistachio ice cream...it's the besssstttttttt :wubu:


----------



## Linda

warwagon86 said:


> well already posted this in the BHM/FFA side of the forum but ventured on here 2night
> 
> me at the nfl game in London!!!



Looks like you had a blast.


----------



## succubus_dxb

ok buggar it, i'm going to be brave and post a completely make-up-less photo, TAKEN LIVE. how exciting. In my fancy jacket that I want to marry. 

Sorry for the filthy mirror :blush: 

View attachment mirror.jpg


----------



## Aust99

^^ Still gorgeous!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Yep, succubus great shot...you have such pretty eyes


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> ^^ Still gorgeous!!!





littlefairywren said:


> Yep, succubus great shot...you have such pretty eyes




oh how I love you both. lol. thanks girls


----------



## thejuicyone

succubus_dxb said:


> ok buggar it, i'm going to be brave and post a completely make-up-less photo, TAKEN LIVE. how exciting. In my fancy jacket that I want to marry.
> 
> Sorry for the filthy mirror :blush:



Lady, you look GREAT without make-up. 
So, *coughbitchcough* to you too! ;p


----------



## luscious_lulu

succubus_dxb said:


> ok buggar it, i'm going to be brave and post a completely make-up-less photo, TAKEN LIVE. how exciting. In my fancy jacket that I want to marry.
> 
> Sorry for the filthy mirror :blush:



You look great without makeup.


----------



## Webmaster

Taken last weekend on a crisp California morning. 

View attachment conrad_oct2009.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

liz (di-va) said:


> I caught the pigtails from hanging out with Carrie last weekend



Cute picture Liz- Pigtails look good on you




succubus_dxb said:


> ok buggar it, i'm going to be brave and post a completely make-up-less photo, TAKEN LIVE. how exciting. In my fancy jacket that I want to marry.
> 
> Sorry for the filthy mirror :blush:



_Next to wearing Eyeglasses - I love seeing the make-up-less look (if one had to add any) maybe lipstick ... that's it_



Webmaster said:


> Taken last weekend on a crisp California morning.




Nice picture Conrad: looks liek you enjoyird a great weekend


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Me and one of my besties at lunch last week in the village. It was SUCH a nice day!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Me and one of my besties at lunch last week in the village. It was SUCH a nice day!


Awwwww lovely pic! I want to come back to New York!


----------



## Crystal

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Me and one of my besties at lunch last week in the village. It was SUCH a nice day!



Such a beautiful picture! Your makeup looks fantastic. :happy:


----------



## Sugar

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Me and one of my besties at lunch last week in the village. It was SUCH a nice day!



So pretty! I'm glad you guys had some nice weather before the monsoon.


----------



## thatgirl08

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Me and one of my besties at lunch last week in the village. It was SUCH a nice day!



You look really good! Cute picture:]


----------



## Fallenangel2904

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwwww lovely pic! I want to come back to New York!



Thank you girl! And saw some of your NYC pics! Looks like you had a great time!! I've lived here all my life and sometimes I think I take it for granted, but its an amazing city with SO much to do- I always love seeing people who aren't from here come and have a great time! Be sure to come back and visit!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> Such a beautiful picture! Your makeup looks fantastic. :happy:



Aww thank you!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Sugar said:


> So pretty! I'm glad you guys had some nice weather before the monsoon.



Oh gosh the weather here has been so nuts. I think this was last Tuesday and it was like 68 degrees, and that Sunday before it was a high of like 43 with rain that whole weekend- and we've had some crazy rain this week too. Don't really love it too much lol.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

thatgirl08 said:


> You look really good! Cute picture:]



Thank you girly!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

In my cubicle =)


----------



## littlefairywren

BrownEyedChica said:


> In my cubicle =)



I love this pic of you, so natural. Very nice


----------



## DeerVictory

ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom. 

But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

littlefairywren said:


> I love this pic of you, so natural. Very nice



Thank you so much, LFW  



Raegan said:


> ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom.
> 
> But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.



You look very cute!


----------



## thatgirl08

So cute Raegan!


----------



## Crystal

Raegan said:


> ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom.
> 
> But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.




Oh my dog...cuteness!


----------



## Oirish

Tooz said:


> Haha what? I am having trouble even comprehending that. The soda part is funny, though.



It was a quote from the Chappelle Show's "Player Hater Ball" skit...since you were looking like a hater on the couch and all


----------



## kayrae

Raegan = cute
Me = new haircut


----------



## KHayes666

me at work.......blah 

View attachment Hat.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

kayrae said:


> Raegan = cute
> Me = new haircut


you look so good!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Raegan said:


> ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom.
> 
> But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.



Reagan- YOU ARE TOO CUTE. :eat1: I'm an etsy addict, but I DON'T want to know the store name- i'll spend a fortune. 



kayrae said:


> Raegan = cute
> Me = new haircut



Kresta- your haircut looks fantastic! really lovely layers! :kiss2:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Me and one of my besties at lunch last week in the village. It was SUCH a nice day!



What a great picture


----------



## luscious_lulu

BrownEyedChica said:


> In my cubicle =)



awesome...


----------



## luscious_lulu

Raegan said:


> ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom.
> 
> But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.



You're so cute!


----------



## luscious_lulu

kayrae said:


> Raegan = cute
> Me = new haircut



I love your haircut. It really suits you.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shoshie.jpg


'Tis moi.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Susannah- you're looking as lovely as ever


----------



## luscious_lulu

Susannah said:


> View attachment 72275
> 
> 
> 'Tis moi.



Very nice!


----------



## thejuicyone

Raegan said:


> ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom.
> 
> But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.



You're so ambrosial. You just look so dainty. 
It took everything in me not to call you cute, I know you're used
to hearing it ALL the time. So jealous of your beauty.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Raegan said:


> ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom.
> 
> But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.


You are just the most adorable little thing! I actually want to go shopping with you for all that cute girly stuff!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Raegan said:


> ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom.
> 
> But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.



This post makes me want a pocket Raegan... a little version of you that I can pull out of my bag at any time to make me smile. You are so friggin cute!


----------



## Tracii

I agree Raegan is just so darn cute!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

@ Brown Eyed Chica- very lovely 



kayrae said:


> Raegan = cute
> Me = new haircut



Kayrae- I love that look and smile on your face. You look very happy  



KHayes666 said:


> me at work.......blah



I like this picture- you look good 



Susannah said:


> View attachment 72275
> 
> 
> 'Tis moi.



You just grow prettier every day :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's been a while- methinks, so here are a couple taken last weekend. I look tired but I like how my make up turned out anyway


----------



## luscious_lulu

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while- methinks, so here are a couple taken last weekend. I look tired but I like how my make up turned out anyway



I'm so jealous of your curly/wavy hair. *pouts* That shirt colour really suits you!


----------



## littlefairywren

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while- methinks, so here are a couple taken last weekend. I look tired but I like how my make up turned out anyway



Gosh, I love your hair!! You look lovely


----------



## Linda

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while- methinks, so here are a couple taken last weekend. I look tired but I like how my make up turned out anyway



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while- methinks, so here are a couple taken last weekend. I look tired but I like how my make up turned out anyway



_
Greenie- you look great- now are your daily workouts leaving you tired?
_




Raegan said:


> ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom.
> 
> But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.



_
Very cute - and the flowers add a nice touch
_



kayrae said:


> Raegan = cute
> Me = new haircut



_Nice look Kayrae_



KHayes666 said:


> me at work.......blah



:happy: Smile Kevin tommorrow is the end of the week and hopefully payday for you



BrownEyedChica said:


> In my cubicle =)



_Cubicle Cutie and a wonderful work distraction_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luscious_lulu said:


> I'm so jealous of your curly/wavy hair. *pouts* That shirt colour really suits you!





littlefairywren said:


> Gosh, I love your hair!! You look lovely





Linda said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you very much to all of you  :bow:



tonynyc said:


> _
> Greenie- you look great- now are your daily workouts leaving you tired?
> _



Thank you Tony. I think it's more along the lines of not sleeping as well lately for some reason- dietary changes I suspect. Also had a lot of "visiting" to do with friends and family from out of town this past weekend so didn't get my weekend "catch up" sleep. It's okay though....I will get back on track this weekend Im thinking


----------



## northwestbbw

um yeah so I took this pic in a dressing room ha...I did end up buying that top though.


----------



## furious styles

digging for treasure


----------



## Spanky

Don't challenge Spanky to a habanero hot sauce chug contest. 

You.Will.Not.Win.


Pay up....chumps.


----------



## luscious_lulu

northwestbbw said:


> um yeah so I took this pic in a dressing room ha...I did end up buying that top though.



I love your hair and the top looks cute on you too!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Spanky said:


> Don't challenge Spanky to a habanero hot sauce chug contest.
> 
> You.Will.Not.Win.
> 
> 
> Pay up....chumps.



ROFLMAO


----------



## AuntHen

Webmaster said:


> Taken last weekend on a crisp California morning.



handsome...lovely eyes!



Fallenangel2904 said:


> Me and one of my besties at lunch last week in the village. It was SUCH a nice day!



you are so pretty, love the scarf.



kayrae said:


> Raegan = cute
> Me = new haircut



very cute hair. I love the tapering:wubu:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while- methinks, so here are a couple taken last weekend. I look tired but I like how my make up turned out anyway



you look beautiful and you have lovely eyes too! hot mama:smitten:


----------



## Jigen

Raegan said:


> ugh, yeah. I took pictures in a public washroom.
> 
> But the flowers in my hair were so pretty. I got them from an etsy shop that I'll share if anyone is curious, and the comb fits so well. I felt so romantic.



Asian BBW! Cute! :happy:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Spanky said:


> Don't challenge Spanky to a habanero hot sauce chug contest.
> 
> You.Will.Not.Win.
> 
> 
> Pay up....chumps.



Now we all know the secret to your hotness.


----------



## Blockierer

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while- methinks, so here are a couple taken last weekend. I look tired but I like how my make up turned out anyway


Nice, nice pics  thanks for sharing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> you look beautiful and you have lovely eyes too! hot mama:smitten:





Blockierer said:


> Nice, nice pics  thanks for sharing



Thank you so much, both of you


----------



## tonynyc

furious styles said:


> digging for treasure



_Were u successful in finding that treasure FS ?_



Spanky said:


> Don't challenge Spanky to a habanero hot sauce chug contest.
> 
> You.Will.Not.Win.
> 
> Pay up....chumps.



_
Pretty extreme- good job- how did u feel afterwards
_


----------



## tonynyc

northwestbbw said:


> um yeah so I took this pic in a dressing room ha...I did end up buying that top though.



_nice picture and the top looks good on you_


----------



## northwestbbw

tonynyc said:


> _nice picture and the top looks good on you_



Thanks Tony and Lulu


----------



## Ruffie

#1Staff and I dressed up at the dance at work.
#2Acting silly on the dance floor
#3Doing penance for my sins
#4Giving out prizes at Dance
#5My Junior staff James(also our DJ) and I 

View attachment Halloween 09.JPG


View attachment kissy.JPG


View attachment spank.jpg


View attachment speaker.jpg


View attachment DJ&I.jpg


----------



## KFD

So I dressed up as D.B. Cooper today...


----------



## hillking12

furious styles said:


> digging for treasure



dope pic what sugarhill record is that?


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ruffie said:


> #1Staff and I dressed up at the dance at work.
> #2Acting silly on the dance floor
> #3Doing penance for my sins
> #4Giving out prizes at Dance
> #5My Junior staff James(also our DJ) and I




Great pics. I know I've said this before, but that hairstyle looks fabulous on you.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Great pics everyone!


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Here I am! 

View attachment Video Snapshot 4.jpg


----------



## Fonzy

northwestbbw said:


> um yeah so I took this pic in a dressing room ha...I did end up buying that top though.



Personally I don't like the colour of your hair, I think it clashes with the top you're trying on!


----------



## Fonzy

Me, over the last two weekends, in work and at home. 

View attachment DSC00789.jpg


View attachment DSC00792.jpg


View attachment DSC00793.jpg


View attachment DSC00817.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

DreamyInToronto said:


> Here I am!



You have such a soft and sweet face


----------



## furious styles

hillking12 said:


> dope pic what sugarhill record is that?



ty it's actually a single; "showdown" with the sugarhill gang and the furious five


----------



## northwestbbw

Fonzy said:


> Personally I don't like the colour of your hair, I think it clashes with the top you're trying on!



Ermmm I don't believe I asked for your opinion about my hair Simon... >_<...and good thing you don't have to like it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Fonzy said:


> Me, over the last two weekends, in work and at home.



You remind me of someone, and it is driving me nuts trying to work out who Your eyes are so blue!


----------



## northwestbbw

Fonzy said:


> Me, over the last two weekends, in work and at home.



wow such a variety...


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> You remind me of someone, and it is driving me nuts trying to work out who Your eyes are so blue!



Edward Norton??


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Edward Norton??



I had another good look, but no, not Edward Norton.....bugga!


----------



## Mini

OK, none of these photos are mine, but I don't imagine the owners would disapprove of me posting them here.  

View attachment Mini + Irena.jpg


View attachment Mini + Blaze.jpg


View attachment Mini + Missy + Blaze.jpg


View attachment Treebeard + Samwise.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Mini, I love the one if you and Justin snuggling!!  heehee..cuties!!! :wubu:


----------



## Linda

Fonzy said:


> Me, over the last two weekends, in work and at home.



Wow that blue shirt makes your eyes pop. Awesome!!


----------



## KFD

Okay, I fail... Wherethefuqismypicture!? 

View attachment 1031091747a.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

KFD said:


> Okay, I fail... Wherethefuqismypicture!?



I was wondering the same thing lol


----------



## succubus_dxb

So..while planning my halloween costume, I thought 'hrmm..what's really frightening?' - do you know what's scary? RON JEREMY. Yes, that's right... the Porn King himself.

Please excuse how f*cking horrible I look, but i had a great time hitting on people and taking photos like these....


shortly after these photos were taken, I decided it would be a good idea to go to a bar....in public... :doh: 

View attachment ron.jpg


View attachment sleaze.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> So..while planning my halloween costume, I thought 'hrmm..what's really frightening?' - do you know what's scary? RON JEREMY. Yes, that's right... the Porn King himself.
> 
> Please excuse how f*cking horrible I look, but i had a great time hitting on people and taking photos like these....
> 
> 
> shortly after these photos were taken, I decided it would be a good idea to go to a bar....in public... :doh:






*Effin' LOVE IT!! 
But damn, even looking like that, I still would do you! LMAO !!*


----------



## thejuicyone

Mini said:


> OK, none of these photos are mine, but I don't imagine the owners would disapprove of me posting them here.



Ha! Nice socks.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Is last night recent enough? A few friends and I in the NYC Halloween Parade...






Can you guess which one is me?


----------



## Crystal

You look fantastic, OWA!


----------



## Saxphon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while- methinks, so here are a couple taken last weekend. I look tired but I like how my make up turned out anyway



I haven't been around much these past few weeks. However, when I saw that Caroline had posted some new pics, I just had to come around and see.

Single guys, with big hearts, that live on the east coast, should get together with this lady. She is someone very special. There have been many times I have wished I lived about 3,000 miles closer, or had a truck load of cash to move her and her family closer to me. She is one very beautiful woman. These recent photos just go to prove that.

Caroline, thanks so much for posting these pics. Your hair, your smile, your face look incredible. I hope you and your girls had a great Halloween.


----------



## mszwebs

Pictures from last night @ the Velvet Lips Lounge.

Very similar to my bash pics...but I think I looked cuter this time.

View attachment 12137_607616225743_69203131_35666214_3291811_n.jpg


View attachment 12137_607616310573_69203131_35666229_3026815_n.jpg


View attachment 12137_607616235723_69203131_35666215_7414058_n.jpg


View attachment 12137_607616210773_69203131_35666212_5433027_n.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

mszwebs said:


> Pictures from last night @ the Velvet Lips Lounge.
> 
> Very similar to my bash pics...but I think I looked cuter this time.
> 
> View attachment 72427
> 
> 
> View attachment 72428
> 
> 
> View attachment 72429
> 
> 
> View attachment 72430




She gotta ruby lips, she got shapely hips, yeah....Boy she makes me-eeh flip

;-)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

succubus_dxb said:


> So..while planning my halloween costume, I thought 'hrmm..what's really frightening?' - do you know what's scary? RON JEREMY. Yes, that's right... the Porn King himself.
> 
> Please excuse how f*cking horrible I look, but i had a great time hitting on people and taking photos like these....
> 
> 
> shortly after these photos were taken, I decided it would be a good idea to go to a bar....in public... :doh:



OMG what a great costume! You're very creative.

Your cleavage/hairy chest pic is sexy yet frightening at the same time!


----------



## sirGordy

Ruffie said:


> #1Staff and I dressed up at the dance at work.
> #2Acting silly on the dance floor
> #3Doing penance for my sins
> #4Giving out prizes at Dance
> #5My Junior staff James(also our DJ) and I



Ruth, lovely pics, and you guys looked like you had some fun


----------



## Crystal

Lady of the Night halloween costume.  

View attachment Dims 2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CrystalUT11 said:


> You look fantastic, OWA!


*Thanks Crystal!*



mszwebs said:


> Pictures from last night @ the Velvet Lips Lounge.
> 
> Very similar to my bash pics...but I think I looked cuter this time.


*Still a hit!*



CrystalUT11 said:


> Lady of the Night halloween costume.


*Really cute!*


----------



## furious styles

queenb and i on halloween. she was siouxsie sioux, i was jean luc godard.


----------



## KHayes666

furious styles said:


> queenb and i on halloween. she was siouxsie sioux, i was jean luc godard.



did she sing Peekaboo?


----------



## DeerVictory

furious styles said:


> queenb and i on halloween. she was siouxsie sioux, i was jean luc godard.



God.

I want like three of both of you.


----------



## Linda

furious styles said:


> queenb and i on halloween. she was siouxsie sioux, i was jean luc godard.



You good look fabulous!! I love it!!! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saxphon said:


> Caroline, thanks so much for posting these pics. Your hair, your smile, your face look incredible. I hope you and your girls had a great Halloween.




Lol, you're making me blush...and that isn't easy  

Thank you. We all had a nice time....as soon as it stopped raining


----------



## Blackjack

The other night at the HB Halloween Bash...


----------



## thejuicyone

Still swollen from my surgery, but, I think most of my halloween pics turned out alright...


----------



## Wagimawr

Swollen worked for you, gave you that chubby (EVIL) cherub look.


----------



## Isa

furious styles said:


> queenb and i on halloween. she was siouxsie sioux, i was jean luc godard.



That is just too damn awesome.


----------



## thatkassiegirl

October 2, 2009


----------



## MamaLisa

furious styles said:


> queenb and i on halloween. she was siouxsie sioux, i was jean luc godard.



SOOOOOOOO HEAVEN!


----------



## MamaLisa

THIS IS ME AFTER THIS IS IT YESTERDAY!


----------



## admjg8

You would not believe how disappointed I was by that movie.

He didn't even moonwalk once!

That's like having a Star Wars film without lightsabers! :blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

admjg8 said:


> You would not believe how disappointed I was by that movie.
> 
> He didn't even moonwalk once!
> 
> That's like having a Star Wars film without lightsabers! :blush:



Admjg8, I know the movie is scheduled for only a two week run, but not everyone saw it this weekend. There may be people who have not seen it yet and would appreciate not hearing/reading any details about it.


----------



## thejuicyone

Will add more from my "photoshoot" later.


----------



## cheekyjez

White Rabbit!


----------



## The Fez

haven't posted in here in aages


----------



## Tad

cheekyjez said:


> White Rabbit!



What a time to be out of rep!


----------



## Oldtimer76

succubus_dxb said:


> Please excuse how f*cking horrible I look, but i had a great time hitting on people and taking photos like these....
> 
> 
> shortly after these photos were taken, I decided it would be a good idea to go to a bar....in public... :doh:



Is that Mango's moustache?:happy:


----------



## music_maid

Me being a big goof


----------



## thejuicyone

*Picture whore alert!*

So, what if I enjoy impromptu photoshoots.


----------



## Seth Warren

furious styles said:


> queenb and i on halloween. she was siouxsie sioux, i was jean luc godard.



Siouxsie & the Banshees - Halloween


----------



## furious styles

Seth Warren said:


> Siouxsie & the Banshees - Halloween



we were, appropriately, singing that all day


----------



## The Fez

thejuicyone said:


> *Picture whore alert!*
> 
> So, what if I enjoy impromptu photoshoots.



not only are the pics cute as hell, that is one seriously awesome hat


----------



## Wagimawr

thejuicyone said:


> *Picture whore alert!*
> 
> So, what if I enjoy impromptu photoshoots.


Yeah, I kinda do too.


----------



## Sugar




----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

I loath fall weather here in washington but the leaves are quite nice :]
took this a couple days ago when they looked just perfect!


----------



## admjg8

OneWickedAngel said:


> Admjg8, I know the movie is scheduled for only a two week run, but not everyone saw it this weekend. There may be people who have not seen it yet and would appreciate not hearing/reading any details about it.




At least I didn't give away the biggest spoiler........



















He dies.


----------



## KFD

Damn you, vile reputation box. You are my Moriarity!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

admjg8 said:


> At least I didn't give away the biggest spoiler........
> He dies.






....and he SCORES!!!



KFD said:


> Damn you, vile reputation box. You are my Moriarity!!!



Don't worry KFD, "The King of Pop is Dead! All Hail the King!" Rep happily given!!


----------



## Jay West Coast

Superfun thread. Looking good, everybody!


----------



## sweet&fat

furious styles said:


> queenb and i on halloween. she was siouxsie sioux, i was jean luc godard.



I'm in love with both of you! Excellent choices and execution. It's my teenage years brought to life!


----------



## Crystal

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> I loath fall weather here in washington but the leaves are quite nice :]
> took this a couple days ago when they looked just perfect!



What a beautiful picture!


----------



## chublover350

thejuicyone said:


> *Picture whore alert!*
> 
> So, what if I enjoy impromptu photoshoots.



so when are you coming to cali??


----------



## thatkassiegirl

I feel like I never the look the same in one picture. I am weird.



















My baby sister Darla & I  She's my favorite.





Cid & I. The best fucking cat in the world. People say we look alike. Hmm...


----------



## Inhibited

thatkassiegirl said:


> I feel like I never the look the same in one picture. I am weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby sister Darla & I  She's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cid & I. The best fucking cat in the world. People say we look alike. Hmm...



So pretty, you look like Amanda Bynes (?) in a few of them..


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

me now...and before (exactly a year to the day!) 

View attachment 100_4150.JPG


View attachment 100_0419.JPG


----------



## chicken legs

Inhibited said:


> So pretty, you look like Amanda Bynes (?) in a few of them..



I agree....


Cool pics everyone...maybe I'll get over my shyness(with jack daniels) and share...


----------



## Sugar

ChubbyBubbles said:


> me now...and before (exactly a year to the day!)



Chubby, you're looking so happy and pretty! We've missed you around the food board. 

Come visit us sometime!!


----------



## Inhibited

chicken legs said:


> I agree....
> 
> 
> Cool pics everyone...maybe I'll get over my shyness(with jack daniels) and share...



lol maybe i will quit my job so i can share pics


----------



## berendorf

Here's my contribution:


----------



## MamaLisa

thatkassiegirl said:


> I feel like I never the look the same in one picture. I am weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby sister Darla & I  She's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cid & I. The best fucking cat in the world. People say we look alike. Hmm...




OH WOW! Amazingly stunning hun!


----------



## thatkassiegirl

MamaLisa said:


> OH WOW! Amazingly stunning hun!



:blush:Why thank you.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Just some recent pics of myself  

View attachment acoustastic.jpg


View attachment jl.jpg


----------



## Seth Warren

I went back to black. 

View attachment Sprint Picturemail 20091106.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Seth Warren said:


> back to black.


Funny you should say that; you actually look somewhat like Bon Scott.

Not Amy Winehouse, though.


----------



## kayrae

Seth Warren, I need to see a before picture. I think this might be the first time I've seen you at all. Give us some frame of reference 

Anyway, I really loved my Halloween costume. I was supposed to be a volcano, but I failed. So I ended up stealing my roommate's costume from last year. I'm a bear! Anyway, now that New Moon is coming out, I kinda wish I went as a wolf. :happy:


----------



## mszwebs

It's been 2 pages since I last posted (ha) so here's one from last night... This was at Bar Louie in Milwaukee, where I held the first part of one of my bff's bachelorette party.

There is me with the soon to be blushin' bride...Don't worry. The wedding is on Saturday, so I'll have pics of THAT, NEXT weekend lol.

Actually, I just feel really frickin gorgeous in this picture, so here it is...

View attachment Me and Keri2.jpg


----------



## PhatChk

Me on friday


----------



## littlefairywren

PhatChk you look so pretty....love what you are wearing too


----------



## PhatChk

littlefairywren said:


> PhatChk you look so pretty....love what you are wearing too



Thank you!! ^_^:blush:


----------



## MamaLisa

PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



so incredibly sexy .. mmmm yummo! :smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 72678



You look great. I wish my girls looked that good!


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



You look stunning in every picture:smitten:


----------



## TCUBOB

Couple of recent ones while I was "supporting" the World e-Parliament Conference 2009.

Yes, I'm in all black, including the tie and underwear. It was day 3 1/2 and we were ALL getting testy. I thought it would give me an air of menace. And it did...several foreign delegates solicited me to assassinate their rivals. 

So I got that going for me, which is nice. 

View attachment in the spotlight.jpg


View attachment coffee is for closers.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

kayrae said:


> Seth Warren, I need to see a before picture. I think this might be the first time I've seen you at all. Give us some frame of reference
> 
> Anyway, I really loved my Halloween costume. I was supposed to be a volcano, but I failed. So I ended up stealing my roommate's costume from last year. I'm a bear! Anyway, now that New Moon is coming out, I kinda wish I went as a wolf. :happy:



_Kayrae: You Look so cute and cuddly :wubu: just like a soft adorable Bear.Love the Costume -I could never see you as a Fiery Angry Volcano_



mszwebs said:


> It's been 2 pages since I last posted (ha) so here's one from last night... This was at Bar Louie in Milwaukee, where I held the first part of one of my bff's bachelorette party.
> 
> There is me with the soon to be blushin' bride...Don't worry. The wedding is on Saturday, so I'll have pics of THAT, NEXT weekend lol.
> 
> Actually, I just feel really frickin gorgeous in this picture, so here it is...
> 
> View attachment 72678




_Mszwebs: :wubu: You look frickin gorgeous- love that top on you_



PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



_
PhatChk :wubu: - just jaw dropping WOW. Love the top & the jeans on you.
_


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone is looking fantastic!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> It's been 2 pages since I last posted (ha) so here's one from last night... This was at Bar Louie in Milwaukee, where I held the first part of one of my bff's bachelorette party.
> 
> Actually, I just feel really frickin gorgeous in this picture, so here it is...
> 
> View attachment 72678



You ARE really frickin gorgeous- so lovely as always :bow:



PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



Every picture you post is good- you are a very stunning woman :bow:


TCUBOB said:


> Couple of recent ones while I was "supporting" the World e-Parliament Conference 2009.
> 
> Yes, I'm in all black, including the tie and underwear. It was day 3 1/2 and we were ALL getting testy. I thought it would give me an air of menace. And it did...several foreign delegates solicited me to assassinate their rivals.
> 
> So I got that going for me, which is nice.



Bob! How the hell are you? You look great


----------



## Paul

Wow so sexy. That outfit is lovely.



PhatChk said:


> Me on friday


----------



## Proner

Some new pics, I played a little with color and effects  

View attachment effects.jpg


View attachment DSCN3207.JPG


View attachment DSCN3284.JPG


View attachment DSCN3314.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Looking very handsome as always, Monsieur Proner! :batting: 

Where have you been?! Hope all is well avec toi x


----------



## BigCutieSasha

ZosofanCMR said:


> Just some recent pics of myself



CORBIN! Haven't seen you round these parts in a while kid. I think some recent pics of you in your military gear would be a good addition to this thread.


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Looking very handsome as always, Monsieur Proner! :batting:
> 
> Where have you been?! Hope all is well avec toi x



Thank you Gingembre 

These times I was super busy with my work so I wasn't here often, but now I could be online more often


----------



## PhatChk

MamaLisa said:


> so incredibly sexy .. mmmm yummo! :smitten:



Thank you.. you are very sexy your self ^_^



Oldtimer76 said:


> You look stunning in every picture:smitten:



Thank you!



tonynyc said:


> _Kayrae: You Look so cute and cuddly :wubu: just like a soft adorable Bear.Love the Costume -I could never see you as a Fiery Angry Volcano_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mszwebs: :wubu: You look frickin gorgeous- love that top on you_
> 
> 
> 
> _
> PhatChk :wubu: - just jaw dropping WOW. Love the top & the jeans on you.
> _



Thank you


----------



## PhatChk

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You ARE really frickin gorgeous- so lovely as always :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Every picture you post is good- you are a very stunning woman :bow:
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Bob! How the hell are you? You look great






Paul said:


> Wow so sexy. That outfit is lovely.



Thanks :wubu:


----------



## ZosofanCMR

MsSasha said:


> CORBIN! Haven't seen you round these parts in a while kid. I think some recent pics of you in your military gear would be a good addition to this thread.




Due to popular demand.... 

View attachment 7625_281554565503_669625503_9210877_3355148_n.jpg


----------



## OIFMountaineer

ZosofanCMR said:


> Due to popular demand....



I know exactly where that is! I was in Tallil during 04-05, but head up that way whenever we had to try a court martial. Are those Ginormous scum sucking fish still in the moat?


----------



## ZosofanCMR

OIFMountaineer said:


> I know exactly where that is! I was in Tallil during 04-05, but head up that way whenever we had to try a court martial. Are those Ginormous scum sucking fish still in the moat?



They are, are you in the JAG Corps? That's so crazy, I'm a paralegal


----------



## thatgirl08

This is from awhile ago but I forgot to post it. I just think it looks sweet.

I'm sitting in the hallway at school before my spanish class.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

ZosofanCMR said:


> They are, are you in the JAG Corps? That's so crazy, I'm a paralegal



NFW...I'm a 27D too, we were a part of III Corps when we were there. How's it going?

When did you go through AIT? I ask, because, as a chance encounter, I met my teacher, (then) SSG Brooks in Baghdad. Just wondered if you had him.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

OIFMountaineer said:


> NFW...I'm a 27D too, we were a part of III Corps when we were there. How's it going?
> 
> When did you go through AIT? I ask, because, as a chance encounter, I met my teacher, (then) SSG Brooks in Baghdad. Just wondered if you had him.



No don't know him, I'm on Victory now, It's going good, I'm the NCOIC for claims in MND-B, busy work, trying to get this shit finished before the pullout and all.

Are you still in?


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> This is from awhile ago but I forgot to post it. I just think it looks sweet.
> 
> I'm sitting in the hallway at school before my spanish class.



Oh wow! Cute and artistic....nice! it really does look sweet.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

ZosofanCMR said:


> No don't know him, I'm on Victory now, It's going good, I'm the NCOIC for claims in MND-B, busy work, trying to get this shit finished before the pullout and all.
> 
> Are you still in?



Claims....ouch. We had a tent fire at my first base, it took forever to get through all of them (5 Rolex watches? I think not.) I am still in, looking to go back next August, although to where I'm not quite sure. The pullout, and the troop levels in Afghanistan will play a big part of it.

There must be something about our MOS that draws us to the bigger girls, a few of the paralegals I met in the desert all either favored or had SOs who were bigger girls. Ladies, I believe I may have found your oasis of FA's!


----------



## disaster117

thatgirl08 said:


> This is from awhile ago but I forgot to post it. I just think it looks sweet.
> 
> I'm sitting in the hallway at school before my spanish class.



I hate those hallways. I just hate those little areas that jut out from the actual building where there are benches. People creep in them, looking out the window at people in the courtyards. I'm not a fan of looking up while I'm strolling along outside in the fresh air seeing someone staring at me. 

But cute pic girl! :smitten:


----------



## kayrae

Haha!!! I'm one of those creepsters. I love people-watching.


----------



## Les Toil

cheekyjez said:


> White Rabbit!



I wish I had the words to express how perfect this photo is.


----------



## Les Toil

Seth Warren said:


> I went back to black.



And trust me, you'll never go back.


----------



## chicken legs

LOL


I have to agree with both your posts Les

:happy::bow:


----------



## _overture

trying on a top... why not! 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## PhatChk

Very Nice 




_overture said:


> trying on a top... why not!


----------



## Les Toil

_overture said:


> trying on a top... why not!



Smart look!


----------



## KHayes666

Ajax gets homesick by checking out the ferris wheel, thinking of the Wonder Wheel back home in Coney 

(pic taken in Salem, MA...Halloween Night)


----------



## hillking12

PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



All i can say is WOW!:smitten:


----------



## _overture

PhatChk said:


> Very Nice



haha thank you!
I actually just went and bought that top today. love it!


----------



## _overture

Les Toil said:


> Smart look!


thank you! I've actually been wearing like, summer clothes until now. aaaaand it's beginning to feel like russia around here...


----------



## PhatChk

_overture said:


> haha thank you!
> I actually just went and bought that top today. love it!



Great Buy! btw my sister help realize you look like Japer from twilight. Just saying lol


----------



## PhatChk

hillking12 said:


> All i can say is WOW!:smitten:



Thank you ^_^


----------



## Adamantoise

PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



Utterly fabulous,you look incredibly pretty and glamourous PhatChk. :bow:


----------



## omegaseph

PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



Damn... you are amazing.


----------



## Oldtimer76

omegaseph said:


> Damn... you are amazing.



Yup! She is:smitten:
Who's the owner of BigHotbombshells? LOL
They need to contact her:blush:


----------



## ekmanifest

New do . . . lost the long hair . . . sort of miss it - but feel kind of free. I do this every few years and then let it grow again. 

View attachment IMG_0510.JPG


----------



## bmann0413

The return of Louisiana Lee, folks. 

View attachment 15434_1055671008890_1739300170_112309_2232314_n.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

ekmanifest said:


> New do . . . lost the long hair . . . sort of miss it - but feel kind of free. I do this every few years and then let it grow again.



you look great! I always do the same thing. I'm in the growing out stage now!


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Ajax gets homesick by checking out the ferris wheel, thinking of the Wonder Wheel back home in Coney
> 
> (pic taken in Salem, MA...Halloween Night)



Nice picture,Ah the Ferris Wheel? But... what about Nathans? Aren't you going to challenge Joey Chestnut for the Heavyweight Belt? Winner Takes All 








TCUBOB said:


> Couple of recent ones while I was "supporting" the World e-Parliament Conference 2009.
> 
> Yes, I'm in all black, including the tie and underwear. It was day 3 1/2 and we were ALL getting testy. I thought it would give me an air of menace. And it did...several foreign delegates solicited me to assassinate their rivals.
> 
> So I got that going for me, which is nice.



_Something about being dressed all in Black- makes a nice powerful statement _



thatgirl08 said:


> This is from awhile ago but I forgot to post it. I just think it looks sweet.
> 
> I'm sitting in the hallway at school before my spanish class.



_Nice picture love the light and shadow effect_



ekmanifest said:


> New do . . . lost the long hair . . . sort of miss it - but feel kind of free. I do this every few years and then let it grow again.



_The short haircut looks good on you- I like the new look_



bmann0413 said:


> The return of Louisiana Lee, folks.



_Nice hat Lloyd- cool pic_


----------



## Proner

During last party looking serious or surprised don't remember  

View attachment 10729_165004353745_573988745_2744088_3462529_n.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Proner said:


> During last party looking serious or surprised don't remember



How about 'looking good'?


----------



## DitzyBrunette

PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



*Great top - I have the same shirt in 4 colors 

Black:*






*Purple:*




*
Brown:*





*..and yellow, which I do have a pic of but can't seem to find anywhere on my computer.* :doh:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> How about 'looking good'?



I concur ~ what a cutie! Nice glasses


----------



## Crystal

I love fall. Hats and scarves are fun.  

View attachment 018.JPG


----------



## Malarkey

bdog said:


> ahh.. mt. shasta, and glasses.



Where did you come from? Your kinda cute!


----------



## Aust99

Malarkey said:


> Where did you come from? Your kinda cute!



Word!!:wubu:


----------



## Aust99

This is me last night, taking a pic of my hair as I got it done today... wanted a 'before' pic... lolView attachment 72949


Will post an 'after' pic tonight when I'm about to go out on the town...


----------



## James

1933 whiskey.... wasted on me... bleugh 

View attachment roma.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> This is me last night, taking a pic of my hair as I got it done today... wanted a 'before' pic... lolView attachment 72949
> 
> 
> Will post an 'after' pic tonight when I'm about to go out on the town...



:smitten:
You look gorgeous, darling!


----------



## Aust99

^^ thanks... didn't take a pic last night... ended up being pretty shit... so will post again next time.


----------



## DeerVictory

Sometimes I don't wear makeup.

But hey, sometimes I do.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

Raegan said:


> Sometimes I don't wear makeup.
> 
> But hey, sometimes I do.



Jesus girl! You are stunning!


----------



## Proner

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> How about 'looking good'?





DitzyBrunette said:


> I concur ~ what a cutie! Nice glasses



Thank you! I don't really look like that now, more like a thin caveman 
Really need to shave lol


----------



## _overture

Raegan said:


> Sometimes I don't wear makeup.
> 
> But hey, sometimes I do.


you are quite incredibly gorgeous.


I got myself a new coat for the winter. mainly because well, it matches my jumper. haha. 

View attachment Photo 8.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Raegan said:


> Sometimes I don't wear makeup.
> 
> But hey, sometimes I do.



Just gorgeous and very cute in both pics:wubu:


----------



## Rich P

PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



...gorgeous curves and top  x encore! :kiss2:


----------



## Rich P

thatkassiegirl said:


> I feel like I never the look the same in one picture. I am weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby sister Darla & I  She's my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cid & I. The best fucking cat in the world. People say we look alike. Hmm...



...you have amazing eyes...so sexy too x:kiss2:


----------



## CheerfulAdmirer

PhatChk said:


> Me on friday



Thanks so much, PhatChk, for adding so much soft and ample beauty to this site with your recent pictures!!!


----------



## ahtnamas

friend n' I after a night of drinking


----------



## Malarkey

Aust99 said:


> This is me last night, taking a pic of my hair as I got it done today... wanted a 'before' pic... lolView attachment 72949
> 
> 
> Will post an 'after' pic tonight when I'm about to go out on the town...


You sure are purdy! Were you about to get you froc done or was this the end result? Am lost, perhaps cos it's half three in the morning here! -Are those toes in ur avatar?-



Raegan said:


> Sometimes I don't wear makeup.
> 
> But hey, sometimes I do.





_overture said:


> Once I manage to discover how to rep, i must send some your way. Have you any bad angles? hair days? face days? No? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> I got myself a new coat for the winter. mainly because well, it matches my jumper. haha.


 You, your soooooo cute and YOUNG and buggar it if I care haha


----------



## Aust99

Malarkey said:


> You sure are purdy! Were you about to get you froc done or was this the end result? Am lost, perhaps cos it's half three in the morning here! -Are those toes in ur avatar?-



Hey...thanks... that was the before pic... here is an after pic, you can see how the regrowth has been covered... lol, please ignore the sunglasses... and yes... those are toes.. :happy:
View attachment 73022


View attachment 73023


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized Shoshie.jpg


I went to my mother's retirement party at the hospital she worked at on this day.
I felt pretty that day.


----------



## KHayes666

My itchy trigger finger bit me here, I was going to kiss her but I took the pic too early.

Bad pic of me, great pic of her.....so adorable


----------



## Aust99

:happy:Your both adorable.... great picture...:happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Aust99 said:


> Hey...thanks... that was the before pic... here is an after pic, you can see how the regrowth has been covered... lol, please ignore the sunglasses... and yes... those are toes.. :happy:



Fabulous hair!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Hey...thanks... that was the before pic... here is an after pic, you can see how the regrowth has been covered... lol, please ignore the sunglasses... and yes... those are toes.. :happy:
> View attachment 73022
> 
> 
> View attachment 73023



:smitten:
You are looking so damn pretty:wubu:
Love the hair!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Susannah said:


> View attachment 73024
> 
> 
> I went to my mother's retirement party at the hospital she worked at on this day.
> I felt pretty that day.



Those Australian ladies are so cute:happy:
:wubu:


----------



## mszwebs

This weekend, I was in a weddin.

The Bride and I...

View attachment Keri and I.jpg


One of our "Sassy" set...I took a similar pic of each of the bridesmaids and the bride

View attachment Sassy Me.jpg


Me and the world's smallest bathroom door. 

View attachment Door.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica

mszwebs said:


> This weekend, I was in a weddin.
> 
> The Bride and I...
> 
> View attachment 73082
> 
> 
> One of our "Sassy" set...I took a similar pic of each of the bridesmaids and the bride
> 
> View attachment 73081
> 
> 
> Me and the world's smallest bathroom door.
> 
> View attachment 73080



Ohhh... i'm loving the dress and hair. you are looking gorgeous.


----------



## thatgirl08

You look so pretty MsZwebs! Love that dress!


----------



## PhatChk

Rich P said:


> ...gorgeous curves and top  x encore! :kiss2:



Thanks ^_^



CheerfulAdmirer said:


> Thanks so much, PhatChk, for adding so much soft and ample beauty to this site with your recent pictures!!!



:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## mszwebs

Thanks guys


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> Some new pics, I played a little with color and effects



you sir, are quite mesmerizing


----------



## MamaLisa

CrystalUT11 said:


> I love fall. Hats and scarves are fun.



OMG how divine are u! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Malarkey

Aust99 said:


> Hey...thanks... that was the before pic... here is an after pic, you can see how the regrowth has been covered... lol, please ignore the sunglasses... and yes... those are toes.. :happy:
> View attachment 73022
> 
> 
> View attachment 73023


 OMG you have perfect hair........I've got a curly afro so of course am envious..FYI your hot, i'd snog ye.



mszwebs said:


> This weekend, I was in a weddin.
> 
> The Bride and I...
> 
> View attachment 73082
> 
> 
> One of our "Sassy" set...I took a similar pic of each of the bridesmaids and the bride
> 
> View attachment 73081
> 
> 
> Me and the world's smallest bathroom door.
> 
> View attachment 73080



You always look "pin-upy", too cute. Is that even a word? I say it should be.


----------



## djudex




----------



## Malarkey

djudex said:


>


I was scrolling down to see your photo.......and of course I first saw your face and as I saw more of you the anticipation was killing me! I totally thought you would be wearing a kilt! Sad day....trousers,lol But you do have some kick ass chops, buddy!


----------



## Lina

James said:


> 1933 whiskey.... wasted on me... bleugh



I want to be best friends with that guy next to you. I'm sure you're cool too ... Just ... he has pigtails ...


----------



## Lina

I finally met the man of my dreams this week 

View attachment Image011.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

Isn't he a little short for a stormtrooper?


----------



## minerva

This is me standing in the fireplace in the dining room at the pope's palace at Avignon in France last week. 

View attachment Avignon,Me.JPG


----------



## Carrie

minerva said:


> This is me standing in the fireplace in the dining room at the pope's palace at Avignon in France last week.


You look positively impertinent, standing in the pope's fireplace that way. Well done.


----------



## mszwebs

Malarkey said:


> You always look "pin-upy", too cute. Is that even a word? I say it should be.




It's a word if we say it is. Thanks


----------



## James

Lina said:


> I finally met the man of my dreams this week


was he one of these fellows?


----------



## Lina

James said:


> was he one of these fellows?



No way! He's the one of the far left


----------



## george83

With woody at disneyland paris


----------



## Crystal

george83 said:


> With woody at disneyland paris



Precious! :happy:


----------



## jeff7005

Aust99 said:


> Hey...thanks... that was the before pic... here is an after pic, you can see how the regrowth has been covered... lol, please ignore the sunglasses... and yes... those are toes.. :happy:
> View attachment 73022
> 
> 
> View attachment 73023



You look gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## KittyKitten

Just me stopping by


----------



## AshleyEileen

Meh... :blush: 

View attachment fdasbga.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

So cute! I tried that dress/night shirt on but it didn't look good on me.. it looks adorable on you though!


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> So cute! I tried that dress/night shirt on but it didn't look good on me.. it looks adorable on you though!



Aww! It's my favorite thing ever. I wish it came in more colors. I wore with with long leggings today. I want to live in stretchy pants for-ev-er!


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> Aww! It's my favorite thing ever. I wish it came in more colors. I wore with with long leggings today. I want to live in stretchy pants for-ev-er!



I wish it came in a 30/32! It was just a tad too tight in the tummy. 

I also want to live in stretchy pants forever.. mainly in sweat pant form.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> Meh... :blush:



What a great top on you! "Meh..." my @$$ - I love it, you look so adorable in that!


----------



## littlefairywren

AshleyEileen said:


> Meh... :blush:



You look so cute, the colour suits you perfectly. 
Adorable.....I concur.


----------



## mszwebs

X-Posted to the NFL thread, but...

Last night I had the opportunity to meet Dimensions one and only Spanky.

And it was awesome 

View attachment Me and Spanky.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

_I look dead as hell in that pic_


----------



## superodalisque

mszwebs said:


> This weekend, I was in a weddin.
> 
> The Bride and I...
> 
> View attachment 73082
> 
> 
> One of our "Sassy" set...I took a similar pic of each of the bridesmaids and the bride
> 
> View attachment 73081
> 
> 
> Me and the world's smallest bathroom door.
> 
> View attachment 73080



why you saucy sexy wench you!


----------



## kayrae




----------



## Oldtimer76

happyface83 said:


> Just me stopping by



Prettyface!:wubu:
I like your hair and your lips. So pretty...:blush:


----------



## Oldtimer76

AshleyEileen said:


> Meh... :blush:



You are always so adorable:wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten

Oldtimer76 said:


> Prettyface!:wubu:
> I like your hair and your lips. So pretty...:blush:



_*Thanks, oldtimer! *_


----------



## thatgirl08




----------



## KittyKitten

thatgirl08 said:


>


_*
Cute as a cupcake! You look so sweet! *_


----------



## KittyKitten

AshleyEileen said:


> Meh... :blush:



*Sexy Mami! <No homo>*


----------



## thatgirl08

thanks girly. :]


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kayrae said:


>


*Sux that it was your last day, but you looked great!*



thatgirl08 said:


>


*¡Ay que linda!*


----------



## AshleyEileen

Thanks, everyone! =D



thatgirl08 said:


> I wish it came in a 30/32! It was just a tad too tight in the tummy.
> 
> I also want to live in stretchy pants forever.. mainly in sweat pant form.



IT DOES! You can order it in a 30/32!


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> IT DOES! You can order it in a 30/32!



Does it really, omg. Can I use my credit card online?


----------



## AshleyEileen

thatgirl08 said:


> Does it really, omg. Can I use my credit card online?



You can! =D


----------



## thatgirl08

AshleyEileen said:


> You can! =D



I'm definitely going to purchase this in the near future. Thanks for the help girly!


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


>



You are way too cute:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> X-Posted to the NFL thread, but...
> 
> Last night I had the opportunity to meet Dimensions one and only Spanky.
> 
> And it was awesome
> 
> View attachment 73232



Oh wow, nice! 



kayrae said:


>



Moving on to something better? Were those lovely flowers for you?


----------



## Captain_Sanders

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I posted this on one of the other boards, but considering it's less than two days old I think it qualifies a recent...*



wow... hot.. :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

AshleyEileen said:


> Meh... :blush:





mszwebs said:


> X-Posted to the NFL thread, but...
> 
> Last night I had the opportunity to meet Dimensions one and only Spanky.
> 
> And it was awesome
> 
> View attachment 73232





kayrae said:


>





thatgirl08 said:


>




Lovely pictures ladies!!


----------



## James

At a friend's 23rd bday party... switching up the poses 

View attachment classy.jpg


View attachment classier.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

James said:


> At a friend's 23rd bday party... switching up the poses



Very nice James


----------



## James

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice James



thanks...


----------



## Carrie

James said:


> At a friend's 23rd bday party... switching up the poses


Hee! Were you channeling Sean Connery in that second one, James?


----------



## Aust99

James said:


> At a friend's 23rd bday party... switching up the poses



Great pictures James... Very handsome... :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I finally got my pics off my Dig camera..Here are a couple from when I was in NJ. I miss it up there. The weather was beautiful.  

View attachment Me in NJ.JPG


----------



## Aust99

:happy:^^ Lovely pictures... you look great and the trees in the background of the first pic look lovely... very autumn(y)...:happy:


----------



## Gingembre

Lovely pics everyone. EDA - i love that second pic of you - your hair looks so flowy and lovely 

Here's a couple of me from Saturday night - yay for cocktails and their intoxicating effect, haha!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Great pics everyone else!



Aust99 said:


> :happy:^^ Lovely pictures... you look great and the trees in the background of the first pic look lovely... very autumn(y)...:happy:


Thank You Hon!
I know..I loved looking out the door and seeing that..I think my new fav season is Fall. 



Gingembre said:


> Lovely pics everyone. EDA - i love that second pic of you - your hair looks so flowy and lovely
> 
> Here's a couple of me from Saturday night - yay for cocktails and their intoxicating effect, haha!


Thank You Hon! Yea I liked my hair that day too..lol..

You look fantastic in your pics!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I finally got my pics off my Dig camera..Here are a couple from when I was in NJ. I miss it up there. The weather was beautiful.



You look great Erin! I love the first pic also. The autumn surroundings suit you. 



Gingembre said:


> ...snip...
> Here's a couple of me from Saturday night - yay for cocktails and their intoxicating effect, haha!



HAHAHAHA, what the hell was that absinthe?  If only we all could look that fetching when inebriated!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Gingembre said:


> Lovely pics everyone. EDA - i love that second pic of you - your hair looks so flowy and lovely
> 
> Here's a couple of me from Saturday night - yay for cocktails and their intoxicating effect, haha!



I love you hair!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> You look great Erin! I love the first pic also. The autumn surroundings suit you.


Thank You!


----------



## tonynyc

James said:


> At a friend's 23rd bday party... switching up the poses



*James* great pics- now what is the saying on your tee shirt? 




EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I finally got my pics off my Dig camera..Here are a couple from when I was in NJ. I miss it up there. The weather was beautiful.



*EDA* looking gorgeous and u know the eyeglasses are a win-win for me :wubu: 



Gingembre said:


> Here's a couple of me from Saturday night - yay for cocktails and their intoxicating effect, haha!



*Gingembre* looking gorgeous and stunning :smitten: - like the hairstyle on you


----------



## AuntHen

James said:


> At a friend's 23rd bday party... switching up the poses



niiiiiice. you are tres beau


----------



## AuntHen

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I finally got my pics off my Dig camera..Here are a couple from when I was in NJ. I miss it up there. The weather was beautiful.



awww..you are always pretty! 



Gingembre said:


> Lovely pics everyone. EDA - i love that second pic of you - your hair looks so flowy and lovely
> 
> Here's a couple of me from Saturday night - yay for cocktails and their intoxicating effect, haha!




oh my goodness, how cute are you???!!:happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> Lovely pics everyone. EDA - i love that second pic of you - your hair looks so flowy and lovely
> 
> Here's a couple of me from Saturday night - yay for cocktails and their intoxicating effect, haha!



Very sexy Ging!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Showing off my New Moon shirt with the Cullens and my new Rosalie Cullen Crest necklace...


----------



## tonynyc

Famouslastwords said:


> Showing off my New Moon shirt with the Cullens and my new Rosalie Cullen Crest necklace...



*FLW* :wubu: - glad you are feeling better. You look great...


----------



## minerva

Gingembre said:


>




It's a weird thing on which to fixate, but I love your lower lashes in that pic.


----------



## Gingembre

minerva said:


> It's a weird thing on which to fixate, but I love your lower lashes in that pic.


Lol, thanks!



Famouslastwords said:


> Very sexy Ging!



Aw thanks  I love your new moon tee...but not as much as I love that necklace (want!)...but not as much as i luff yew :happy:



fat9276 said:


> oh my goodness, how cute are you???!!:happy:





tonynyc said:


> *Gingembre* looking gorgeous and stunning :smitten: - like the hairstyle on you





Oldtimer76 said:


> I love you hair!





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> You look fantastic in your pics!



Thank you all so much for your compliments you lovely lovely people! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHA, what the hell was that absinthe?  If only we all could look that fetching when inebriated!



Hahahaha! Thank you. No, no absinthe that night - I hate to think what the pics would have looked like if THAT had been rolled out!!


----------



## James

tonynyc said:


> *James* great pics- now what is the saying on your tee shirt?




It says 'Cookin' Records' which is an offshoot of the, now practically defunct, Good Looking Records lablel. Cookin' Records used to put out UK funk & soul-infused downtempo records in the late 90s but, like their parent label, pretty much no longer exist... 

well you did ask


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Nicey.jpg


Taken tonight.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> *EDA* looking gorgeous and u know the eyeglasses are a win-win for me :wubu:


Aww thank you Tony!



fat9276 said:


> awww..you are always pretty!


Thank you!



Famouslastwords said:


> Showing off my New Moon shirt with the Cullens and my new Rosalie Cullen Crest necklace...


OMG I so want one..Loved the movie!!!



Shosh said:


> View attachment 73388
> 
> 
> Taken tonight.


Gorgeous as always my dear!


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Showing off my New Moon shirt with the Cullens and my new Rosalie Cullen Crest necklace...



wow, went totally equipped in all your twilight dork gear for the movie eh ;P


----------



## Jay West Coast

James said:


> At a friend's 23rd bday party... switching up the poses



Lookin good, James! Dig the threads!

(Watch out for those ventilation ducts, tho.)


----------



## tonynyc

James said:


> It says 'Cookin' Records' which is an offshoot of the, now practically defunct, Good Looking Records lablel. Cookin' Records used to put out UK funk & soul-infused downtempo records in the late 90s but, like their parent label, pretty much no longer exist...
> 
> well you did ask



*J*ames: thanks for the explanation. That "Quote" would be the perfect Tee Shirt to go with this guy...










Shosh said:


> View attachment 73388
> 
> 
> Taken tonight.



*S*hoosh looking great. :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> Lol, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thanks  I love your new moon tee...but not as much as I love that necklace (want!)...but not as much as i luff yew :happy:



Yeah, I'm so happy with the necklace, I'm never taking it off never! It's the only way I get to be a Cullen.

Yeah, I bet I luff yew moar.




EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> OMG I so want one..Loved the movie!!!


Me too! It was awesome! hehe 



nykspree8 said:


> wow, went totally equipped in all your twilight dork gear for the movie eh ;P



Yeah, guilty of being a Twi-hard, when I yelled out TEAM SWITZERLAND in the theater no one understood what I was talking about. I don't get it, there's a million people on myspace who know what I mean...

I'm happy being a dork.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah, I'm so happy with the necklace, I'm never taking it off never! It's the only way I get to be a Cullen.
> 
> Yeah, I bet I luff yew moar.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! It was awesome! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, guilty of being a Twi-hard, when I yelled out TEAM SWITZERLAND in the theater no one understood what I was talking about. I don't get it, there's a million people on myspace who know what I mean...
> 
> I'm happy being a dork.


 
*high five* Where did you get the shirt?


----------



## Famouslastwords

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *high five* Where did you get the shirt?



Torrid! Teehee


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> Showing off my New Moon shirt with the Cullens and my new Rosalie Cullen Crest necklace...





tonynyc said:


> *FLW* :wubu: - glad you are feeling better. You look great...




Ditto- you look fabulous, dahling :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Captain_Sanders said:


> wow... hot.. :wubu:



Hello Captain Sanders, just seeing this today -- 

:bow: Why Thank You! :bow:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

James said:


> At a friend's 23rd bday party... switching up the poses


Great t-shirt James!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

This was taken a couple of weekends ago when I went on a ghost walk at an apparently haunted castle near me. No ghosts were seen though! 

View attachment DSC02662small.jpg


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

missy_blue_eyez said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago when I went on a ghost walk at an apparently haunted castle near me. No ghosts were seen though!
> 
> View attachment 73465



Zoiks! Like, G-G-G-G-Ghosts?! :shocked:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Did my hair, or tried to, in a nice 90's Style. 

Yayness? Lol. 




*Missy Blue * : Wow! LUCKY! Awsome Figure, AND Getting to go on Ghost Walks!? *Ennnnvy*


----------



## pdesil071189




----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Dont worry Kwame......I aint afraid of no ghosts!

View attachment ghostbusters.jpg


----------



## BeaBea

My best friend and I at a recent BBW event. No greater love hath any (skinny) woman than this... 
Tracey xx 

View attachment Maria and Tracey1.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Bea, you both look gorgeous:wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

BeaBea said:


> My best friend and I at a recent BBW event. No greater love hath any (skinny) woman than this...
> Tracey xx


Ohhhhhh what was the event? Was it fun?! Great pic! x


----------



## BeaBea

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ohhhhhh what was the event? Was it fun?! Great pic! x



BGP in Manchester. Was a great venue but needed a few more people to really fill it up!

Tracey xx


----------



## tinkerbell

Me just a few minutes ago, in one of my new sweaters. I love this one.


----------



## LovelyLiz

tinkerbell said:


> Me just a few minutes ago, in one of my new sweaters. I love this one.



You look lovely! And I really like that sweater too.

Here's me a few hours ago in San Diego (the pic is in Balboa Park) where I was the past few days for Thanksgiving.


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks!

You look great! So cute and so happy!  Great picture!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

tinkerbell said:


> Me just a few minutes ago, in one of my new sweaters. I love this one.



I love those glasses!


----------



## Mathias

Here I am at Thanksgiving!


----------



## tinkerbell

Mathias said:


> Here I am at Thanksgiving!



You're so cute! And you have the most beautiful skin!  And a great smile!


----------



## qwertyman173

A quick bad webcam snap... 

View attachment 091128-153143.jpg


----------



## sirGordy

Me on a recent trip to Lancaster Co., Pennsylvania. 

View attachment Me in Lancaster County copy.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

qwertyman173 said:


> A quick bad webcam snap...



handsome! I love disheveled hair


----------



## LovelyLiz

sirGordy said:


> Me on a recent trip to Lancaster Co., Pennsylvania.



What a fun place to go! Some of my family went there a while back and got a bunch of really great spices from the Amish community. Did you pick up anything cool?


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> Me just a few minutes ago, in one of my new sweaters. I love this one.



*T*inkerBell: that is a nice picture of you - now quick question... Is this a "post-workout" picture? 




womanforconversation said:


> Here's me a few hours ago in San Diego (the pic is in Balboa Park) where I was the past few days for Thanksgiving.



*W*omanforConversation: like the outdoor shot- did u have a nice Thanksgiving



Mathias said:


> Here I am at Thanksgiving!



*M*athias: Great holiday picture- nice smile- how was the Feast?




qwertyman173 said:


> A quick bad webcam snap...



*Q*wertyman173: That's not a bid picture from your Webcam- looks like it came out fine... 



sirGordy said:


> Me on a recent trip to Lancaster Co., Pennsylvania.



*S*irGordy: How was Lancaster? Nice pics.


----------



## LovelyLiz

tonynyc said:


> *W*omanforConversation: like the outdoor shot- did u have a nice Thanksgiving



Thanks for asking, Tony. It was underwhelming, but fine. Nice to see my mom. I was in charge of all the cooking/cleanup, which was fine, because we didn't have many people, and I like cooking anyway. How was yours?


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks!  I'm really loving that sweater  And no, I did not work out yesterday, that was taken at the end of a lazy day


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

View attachment 73569

Me at work,just starting the day so I can smile!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Oops I made a small goof! 

View attachment PHOTO_6755313_104872_13209580_main.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Oops I made a small goof!



HAHA I was like... WOW. Your job is to be a RAINBOW??

That's the most awesome job EVER! 

Both are great pictures


----------



## sirGordy

womanforconversation said:


> What a fun place to go! Some of my family went there a while back and got a bunch of really great spices from the Amish community. Did you pick up anything cool?



Just some Shoo-Fly pies, and a buccolic experience in the rolling farm area of Central PA. Its one of my favourite destinations.


----------



## sirGordy

*S*irGordy: How was Lancaster? Nice pics. 
[/QUOTE]

Was great, wished I lived out there, Tony


----------



## dragorat

*Lookin' Good Gordo.....If you'd been wearing an orange shirt I wouldn't have known which was the pumpkin...*


----------



## Paul

Your Plump Princess said:


> Did my hair, or tried to, in a nice 90's Style.
> 
> Yayness? Lol.



That style is very lovely. The hair nicely frames your face YPP. IMHO let it grow in a bit (1 or 2 inches) and the style will be stunning! You are a lovely woman.



BeaBea said:


> My best friend and I at a recent BBW event. No greater love hath any (skinny) woman than this...
> Tracey xx


 I love the quote: "No greater love hath any (skinny) woman than this... 
Tracey xx" 

Tracy I was going to add to your reputation for the quote: 

No greater love hath any (skinny) woman than this... Tracey xx 

The system will not let me, darn! You deserve some rep for this quote. Anyway you and you friend look very nice.
 


tinkerbell said:


> Me just a few minutes ago, in one of my new sweaters. I love this one.



Tinkerbell: a very lovely picture. I love the collar on that sweater. Where did you purchase the sweater?



womanforconversation said:


> Here's me a few hours ago in San Diego (the pic is in Balboa Park) where I was the past few days for Thanksgiving.



Womanforconversation you are photogenic. You should take more pictures outside. I have always wanted to visit San Diego. Now I want to more than ever. 



Mathias said:


> Here I am at Thanksgiving!



Mathias you look like you are getting ready for a wonderful Thanksgiving meal. Here in Canada we celebrate Thanksgiving in early October, so I envy everyone who just celebrated Thanksgiving.



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Oops I made a small goof!



No small goof here MeganLynn...just pretty woman in a picture. (hint: please post more pictures).


----------



## Mathias

@ Tony- Everything was fantastic. I was able to see my baby cousin again and she just loved being around everyone. I let her push me around the kitchen!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

qwertyman173 said:


> A quick bad webcam snap...


I love your hair!


----------



## luscious_lulu

missy_blue_eyez said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago when I went on a ghost walk at an apparently haunted castle near me. No ghosts were seen though!
> 
> View attachment 73465



I love this pic! 



Your Plump Princess said:


> Did my hair, or tried to, in a nice 90's Style.
> 
> Yayness? Lol.



Definitely yayness!



womanforconversation said:


> You look lovely! And I really like that sweater too.
> 
> Here's me a few hours ago in San Diego (the pic is in Balboa Park) where I was the past few days for Thanksgiving.



I love the whimsey!



Mathias said:


> Here I am at Thanksgiving!



I love the fact you ALWAYS have a smile on your face!


----------



## minerva

missy_blue_eyez said:


> This was taken a couple of weekends ago when I went on a ghost walk at an apparently haunted castle near me. No ghosts were seen though!
> 
> View attachment 73465



That coat is fabulous. I covet it.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

luscious_lulu said:


> I love this pic!



Thank you!



minerva said:


> That coat is fabulous. I covet it.



Cheers love, the coat is from a Uk store called New Look!


----------



## Gspoon

Taken yesterday, I was in a dethklok mood 




While on my trip back home from Cabo San Lucas


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gspoon....where the heck you been??????

Good to "see" you as always


----------



## Mathias

tinkerbell said:


> You're so cute! And you have the most beautiful skin!  And a great smile!



:blush: Thank you!


----------



## Gspoon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gspoon....where the heck you been??????
> 
> Good to "see" you as always



Around! Haha, just been meself really 

Mathias, your picture at Thanksgiving made me smile dude, you looked like you had a blast.


----------



## Mathias

Gspoon said:


> Around! Haha, just been meself really
> 
> Mathias, your picture at Thanksgiving made me smile dude, you looked like you had a blast.



Thanks man! I had a blast even if I just went home. It was great seeing family again.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gspoon said:


> While on my trip back home from Cabo San Lucas




Your hair is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute this way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proner

A quick webcam snap  

View attachment proner_droper's Webcam 2.jpg


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

Me saturday night 

View attachment on the bed.jpg


View attachment moiiii.jpg


----------



## Paul

ShazzyBombshell said:


> Me saturday night


Lovely picts Shazzy


----------



## Saoirse

Gspoon said:


> Taken yesterday, I was in a dethklok mood



The best mood to be in! Im wearing my Dethklok shirt right now!


...sometimes I wish they were real people.


----------



## dynomite_gurl

While I was in Ireland 






Mi amor (Fonzy) and I, on our way to his Graduation!:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

dynomite_gurl said:


> While I was in Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi amor (Fonzy) and I, on our way to his Graduation!:wubu:



dynomite_gurl, you guys are just so sweet. And you are just gorgeous, that lovely smile reaches your eyes!


----------



## tonynyc

ShazzyBombshell said:


> Me saturday night



*:happy: Everyday should be Saturday :happy: *




dynomite_gurl said:


> While I was in Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi amor (Fonzy) and I, on our way to his Graduation!:wubu:



*
Dynomite_Gurl and Fonzy: Great pictures you two and congrats on your graduation...
*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

littlefairywren said:


> dynomite_gurl, you guys are just so sweet. And you are just gorgeous, that lovely smile reaches your eyes!


I agree! Tres Adorable! You have such a pretty smile dynomite_gurl!


----------



## James

dynomite_gurl said:


> While I was in Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi amor (Fonzy) and I, on our way to his Graduation!:wubu:



best looking couple on dimensions award (IMO)

great pics!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

dynomite_gurl said:


> While I was in Ireland
> 
> Mi amor (Fonzy) and I, on our way to his Graduation!:wubu:



Great pics DG! I agree, your smile is lovely -- and infectious!


----------



## Saoirse

my bestie and I went backto our elementary school. Its been... over 10 years since we went there? We felt old. 

All of the playground equipment is NEW and PLASTIC! When we were kids it was all wood and rusted metal  And everything seemed so small.











it was good times.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> my bestie and I went backto our elementary school. Its been... over 10 years since we went there? We felt old.
> 
> All of the playground equipment is NEW and PLASTIC! When we were kids it was all wood and rusted metal  And everything seemed so small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was good times.



I went to a playground with this guy friend of mine in the middle of the night one time, and he was pushing me on the swing and he was trying to push me really high and I like refused, I did not wanna break the swing (and possibly myself) on the swing. He kept saying it wouldn't break, but he was kinda an asshat so I didn't believe him, he would have loved to watch me fall down on my ass, although he would have felt really bad if he had to drag my ass to the ER.


----------



## Sugar

dynomite_gurl said:


> While I was in Ireland



You guys are so cute I want to pinch your cheeks!! Your face cheeks...yep.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Just a new face pic...just got my hair cut as it is growing out from when I shaved most of it. I also did my make up...so it was a good time for a mobile pic


----------



## thatgirl08

Do you have your septum pierced? I feel like I've never seen it before.


----------



## nykspree8

thatgirl08 said:


> Do you have your septum pierced? I feel like I've never seen it before.



i noticed that too...i think you gotta have a certain kinda face for a septum piercing to work imo; like mine, no no no it would look awful lol...her's is perfect for it ;D


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

thatgirl08 said:


> Do you have your septum pierced? I feel like I've never seen it before.



yeah I've had it done nearly 7 years. I've had the retainer in since I loved to england...and decided I missed the old me so I put jewellery in. I also used to have 2 vertical lips piercings.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

nykspree8 said:


> i noticed that too...i think you gotta have a certain kinda face for a septum piercing to work imo; like mine, no no no it would look awful lol...her's is perfect for it ;D




Awww thanks hun! And thanks for the rep

My nose is weird....like I can't wear the huge jewellery, but these little ones look so cute on me, if I do say so myself, lol


----------



## thatgirl08

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> yeah I've had it done nearly 7 years. I've had the retainer in since I loved to england...and decided I missed the old me so I put jewellery in. I also used to have 2 vertical lips piercings.



It looks really good on you.. not everyone has a face for it but you do! :] I love vertical lip piercings and I considered getting one in the past but I just don't have the right look for it.. it'd just look weird. Sadly, I don't think I'll be getting any more facial piercings because most places require you take out jewelry for work and it's just annoying to have to do it all the time.. I can't even do it without having a retainer because mine close up sooo easily.


----------



## Linda

dynomite_gurl said:


>





What a gorgeous couple.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

thatgirl08 said:


> It looks really good on you.. not everyone has a face for it but you do! :] I love vertical lip piercings and I considered getting one in the past but I just don't have the right look for it.. it'd just look weird. Sadly, I don't think I'll be getting any more facial piercings because most places require you take out jewelry for work and it's just annoying to have to do it all the time.. I can't even do it without having a retainer because mine close up sooo easily.



yeah my body heals insanely fast. I have a retailer for my septum but my lips closed up in about 4 hours and were completely healed in a week


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

This is for you thatgirl!


----------



## thatgirl08

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> yeah my body heals insanely fast. I have a retailer for my septum but my lips closed up in about 4 hours and were completely healed in a week



Mine too! Good in some situations but crappy when it comes to piercings. I've had my nose pierced for about 6 years (barely 13 when I got it done).. the other day I went to get my ring changed because the ball fell off and I lost it (I wear a CBR in my nose generally) and the guy was having trouble getting the ring in because in the 5 minutes my hole had nothing in it, it started to shrink! Like, SIX YEARS and it still won't stay open?!



BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> This is for you thatgirl!



You look hot as hell! I tried to rep you but I'm out!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Just a new face pic...just got my hair cut as it is growing out from when I shaved most of it. I also did my make up...so it was a good time for a mobile pic



Lovely pic BPD; you have gorgeous lips and eyes. :happy:


BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> This is for you thatgirl!



HOOOOOOOOOOOOWL! Dayum! Did I say that out loud?!:bow::blush: ....and REP!


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> You look hot as hell! I tried to rep you but I'm out!



I got her for you. I wondered how she got her lipstick on so perfect with her lip piercings in like that. I'm so jealous. Seriously.



OneWickedAngel said:


> Lovely pic BPD; you have gorgeous lips and eyes. :happy:
> 
> 
> HOOOOOOOOOOOOWL! Dayum! Did I say that out loud?!:bow::blush: ....and REP!



I second this!


----------



## mel

thejuicyone said:


> *Picture whore alert!*
> 
> So, what if I enjoy impromptu photoshoots.



I gotta say it..ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (I was born and raised in Bama...(B'ham)..


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

taken this afternoon


----------



## Mathias

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> taken this afternoon



Great picture


----------



## ladle

Pearl Jam concert on Sunday night! 

View attachment 15741_215284518474_611018474_4092152_4679574_n.jpg


View attachment 15741_215284528474_611018474_4092153_3537127_n.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

ladle said:


> Pearl Jam concert on Sunday night!



I had to work when they were out here, how was it?


----------



## bmann0413

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Just a new face pic...just got my hair cut as it is growing out from when I shaved most of it. I also did my make up...so it was a good time for a mobile pic



Huh, she looks oddly familiar.


----------



## ladle

succubus_dxb said:


> I had to work when they were out here, how was it?



Awesome gig. Best part was a cameo by NZ Legend Neil Finn on stage!


----------



## luscious_lulu

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> taken this afternoon



Great picture.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Thanks everyone

FLW, I applied pencil lip liner and then lipstick with a small brush. Then you used the brush to blend, instead of rubbing your lips together.


----------



## succubus_dxb

while perving at myself in the mirror just now... lol


(yes I have panda eyes, because i don't have any makeup on, and i'm approaching the 24-hours-awake mark)  

View attachment now.jpg


----------



## BeaBea

ladle said:


> NZ Legend...



Surely thats an oxymoron? 
Tracey xx


----------



## luscious_lulu

Me with a new hairdo.


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Me with a new hairdo, too....*_ 

View attachment Me1.jpg


----------



## BigCutieAriel

me halloween


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> Pearl Jam concert on Sunday night!



Your expression....priceless.


----------



## Aust99

SparkGirl said:


> _*Me with a new hairdo, too....*_



Love the side swept fringe (bangs?)


----------



## LovelyLiz

luscious_lulu said:


> Me with a new hairdo.



You look great! Love your hair color.


----------



## luscious_lulu

SparkGirl said:


> _*Me with a new hairdo, too....*_



looking good! :kiss2:


----------



## luscious_lulu

womanforconversation said:


> You look great! Love your hair color.



Thank you!


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm restless.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Raegan said:


> I'm restless.



you are just too cute!


----------



## mel

Raegan said:


> so very cute..aww


----------



## mel

dynomite_gurl said:


> While I was in Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi amor (Fonzy) and I, on our way to his Graduation!:wubu:




so adorable!!


----------



## bexy

Well, it's been a while so here is one of me from Monday. I'm red again, yey!


----------



## BeaBea

Another one of me - I'm either eyeing up the exit to make a sharp getaway or someone announced that dinner was served 

Tracey xx 

View attachment BGP-Nov09.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

SparkGirl said:


> _*Me with a new hairdo, too....*_



I like it- you always look lovely  :bow:


----------



## Paul

Raegan said:


> I'm restless.



Regan,

You always take such pretty pictures....I am glad you post often.


----------



## LovelyLiz

New glasses...picked them up today.


----------



## Proner

White shirt + black waistcoat = good combo  

View attachment lrg_2347_1256069967.jpg


View attachment lrg_2347_1256069932.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

womanforconversation said:


> New glasses...picked them up today.



Nice! I like them!



Proner said:


> White shirt + black waistcoat = good combo



Why yes, yes it does!


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> White shirt + black waistcoat = good combo




Be still my beating heart


----------



## Seth Warren

bexy said:


> Well, it's been a while so here is one of me from Monday. I'm red again, yey!



Yay, red! :happy:

I've missed you. 



BeaBea said:


> Another one of me - I'm either eyeing up the exit to make a sharp getaway or someone announced that dinner was served
> 
> Tracey xx



...and there are at least two reasons I wish to visit the UK.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Proner said:


> White shirt + black waistcoat = good combo



One word: Handsome


----------



## PhatChk

Getting ready for SAT Party 

View attachment copy.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

PhatChk said:


> Getting ready for SAT Party



Very cool dress! You look great.


----------



## omegaseph

PhatChk said:


> Getting ready for SAT Party



You look amazing...


----------



## minerva

womanforconversation said:


> New glasses...picked them up today.



Those glasses are really cute and look great on you!


----------



## LovelyLiz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nice! I like them!





minerva said:


> Those glasses are really cute and look great on you!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## PhatChk

omegaseph said:


> You look amazing...



Thanks!



womanforconversation said:


> Very cool dress! You look great.


Thank you ..Love the Glasses and the look


----------



## James

PhatChk said:


> Getting ready for SAT Party



Beautiful pic!


----------



## bmann0413

Me. Nothing special. You're just gonna overlook it when someone better looking posts his (or her) picture anyways.


----------



## Leonard

bmann0413 said:


> Me. Nothing special. You're just gonna overlook it when someone better looking posts his (or her) picture anyways.



I won't overlook you, bmann0413. Consider yourself noticed!
Here's me, only I'm a dog, looking up at you: 

View attachment LunaLookUpCrop.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Okay, I have to admit, that did cheer me up a little. Thanks, dude.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Lina from the boards was awesome enough to come over tonight and take a picture of me in the latest dress I made. 





Also lloyd, Smile in your next picture dude!


----------



## Gspoon

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> taken this afternoon



You look very cute 

Sasha, you look great! Awesome dress!


----------



## Inhibited

MsSasha said:


> Lina from the boards was awesome enough to come over tonight and take a picture of me in the latest dress I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also lloyd, Smile in your next picture dude!



Wow I <3 your dress ....


----------



## Mathias

bmann0413 said:


> Me. Nothing special. You're just gonna overlook it when someone better looking posts his (or her) picture anyways.



It looks great! Nice pic!


----------



## tonynyc

PhatChk said:


> Getting ready for SAT Party



*P*hatChk: just wow ... very stunning - you look great. hope u enjoyed the Party. 



bexy said:


> Well, it's been a while so here is one of me from Monday. I'm red again, yey!



*B*exy: good for you I like the red hair.



luscious_lulu said:


> Me with a new hairdo.



*L*uscious_LuLu I like the new hairdo- nice picture



SparkGirl said:


> _*Me with a new hairdo, too....*_



*S*parkGirl: I like the look- very sharp.



Raegan said:


> I'm restless.



*R*aegan: cute picture 



BeaBea said:


> Another one of me - I'm either eyeing up the exit to make a sharp getaway or someone announced that dinner was served
> 
> Tracey xx



*B*eaBea: nice picture- I love the smile



womanforconversation said:


> New glasses...picked them up today.



*W*omanfor COnversation: the glasses look good on you - nice picture



Proner said:


> White shirt + black waistcoat = good combo



*P*roner: nice picture and that is a good outfit for you.



bmann0413 said:


> Me. Nothing special. You're just gonna overlook it when someone better looking posts his (or her) picture anyways.



*B*mann0413: that is a good picture - nothing to overloook



Leonard said:


> I won't overlook you, bmann0413. Consider yourself noticed!
> Here's me, only I'm a dog, looking up at you:



*L*eonard: not just any dog.. but a very observant Pooch 


MsSasha said:


> Lina from the boards was awesome enough to come over tonight and take a picture of me in the latest dress I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also lloyd, Smile in your next picture dude!





BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


>



BueatifulPoeticDisaster: nice photo - the piercings gives you that nice edge.



succubus_dxb said:


> while perving at myself in the mirror just now... lol
> 
> 
> (yes I have panda eyes, because i don't have any makeup on, and i'm approaching the 24-hours-awake mark)



*S*uccubus_dxb: I like the natural look....


----------



## chicken legs

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> This is for you thatgirl!



Latex, leather, corsets, and really HOT boots come to mind...


----------



## Leonard

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, I have to admit, that did cheer me up a little. Thanks, dude.



Glad I could cheer you up a little, man. Also, I'm in agreement with Sasha. Let's see a smile next time!

In the meantime, I've got a smile. Here's me, only I'm not a dog, taken a week or so ago on the streets of NYC... 

View attachment 6 Ross 11-30-09.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Raegan said:


> I'm restless.


*My goodness Rae, can you possibly be any more adorably edgy?*



PhatChk said:


> Getting ready for SAT Party


*Love that top Josie!*



bmann0413 said:


> Me. Nothing special. You're just gonna overlook it when someone better looking posts his (or her) picture anyways.


*Considering all I've ever seen are your avatars take note: THIS IS SPECIAL. I agree with Sasha, Lloyd smile, it looks something a little something like this  (just teasing)!*



MsSasha said:


> Lina from the boards was awesome enough to come over tonight and take a picture of me in the latest dress I made.
> _... snip..._


*That dress is soooooooo cute Sasha! It's adorable on you, excellent job!*


----------



## nykspree8

MsSasha said:


> Lina from the boards was awesome enough to come over tonight and take a picture of me in the latest dress I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also lloyd, Smile in your next picture dude!



very cute dress


----------



## LovelyLiz

bmann0413 said:


> Me. Nothing special. You're just gonna overlook it when someone better looking posts his (or her) picture anyways.



Nice picture! But you do look like you're in need of some cheer.  You're in the south, right? The background reminds me of when I lived in GA for a few years. The very green grass and tress, and the brick buildings.



Leonard said:


> I won't overlook you, bmann0413. Consider yourself noticed!
> Here's me, only I'm a dog, looking up at you:



This is adorable and clever and awesome in every way. 



MsSasha said:


> Lina from the boards was awesome enough to come over tonight and take a picture of me in the latest dress I made.



You look great! Very fun, sassy dress. 



Leonard said:


> In the meantime, I've got a smile. Here's me, only I'm not a dog, taken a week or so ago on the streets of NYC...



Well, you're no dog, but you're still adorable in your own more human way.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Scraggly hair.. def could use the help of a stylist (shrink, voodoo doctor, whatever I can get).


----------



## Tad

ThatFatGirl said:


> Scraggly hair.. def could use the help of a stylist (shrink, voodoo doctor, whatever I can get).



With your eyes and smile, whose going to notice that the ends of your hair are a _little_ scraggled? (and really, only a little). BTW, love the colour of your hair, really nice!


----------



## Wagimawr

I'm with Tad! Who's complaining?


----------



## Judge_Dre

Shot of me from a recent night out drinking. 

View attachment hatstud.jpg


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> Why yes, yes it does!





fat9276 said:


> Be still my beating heart





BrownEyedChica said:


> One word: Handsome



Thanks ladies, you bring a huge smile on my face


----------



## DeerVictory

I got my hair done. 

I'm posting a picture.

I hope everyone is okay with this.


**SPOILER**







i've gained a buttload of weight. 







really.

**END SPOILER**


----------



## Seth Warren

Raegan said:


> i've gained a buttload of weight.



*checks title bar of window: "Dimensions Forums"*

Yep, this would be the right place for weight gain.


----------



## Famouslastwords

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> FLW, I applied pencil lip liner and then lipstick with a small brush. Then you used the brush to blend, instead of rubbing your lips together.



That would be so hard for me, years of doing it with the lip rubbing way would have me with lipstick all over my piercings!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ThatFatGirl said:


> Scraggly hair.. def could use the help of a stylist (shrink, voodoo doctor, whatever I can get).



I think you're gorgeous just the way you are. Lovely :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

Leonard said:


> Glad I could cheer you up a little, man. Also, I'm in agreement with Sasha. Let's see a smile next time!
> 
> In the meantime, I've got a smile. Here's me, only I'm not a dog, taken a week or so ago on the streets of NYC...




I love this pic. You look good and your eyes just seem so trusting


----------



## BrownEyedChica

For my birthday, I treated myself. I went to my salon and re-did my color and I think I told my cutter to cut a little too short! Yikes! Its been way too long since I've had the bangs this short (and they arn't even all that short)and my hair as well! 

View attachment m_f318247281f349ca9f7e67e8f3ca1ea8.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Tad said:


> With your eyes and smile, whose going to notice that the ends of your hair are a _little_ scraggled? (and really, only a little). BTW, love the colour of your hair, really nice!





Wagimawr said:


> I'm with Tad! Who's complaining?





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you're gorgeous just the way you are. Lovely :bow:



Thank you very kindly. :happy:


----------



## Paul

MsSasha said:


> Lina from the boards was awesome enough to come over tonight and take a picture of me in the latest dress I made.



Your sewing/designing is amazing Sasha. It doesn't hurt that a pretty girl is modeling your creation.



ThatFatGirl said:


> Scraggly hair.. def could use the help of a stylist (shrink, voodoo doctor, whatever I can get).



Even with scraggly hair your picture is still cute ThatFatGirl.



Raegan said:


> I got my hair done.
> 
> I'm posting a picture.
> 
> I hope everyone is okay with this.
> 
> 
> **SPOILER**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've gained a buttload of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really.
> 
> **END SPOILER**



Regan I love the new hair and the dress is lovely on you. Oh yeah, and the new weight suits you.:smitten:



BrownEyedChica said:


> For my birthday, I treated myself. I went to my salon and re-did my color and I think I told my cutter to cut a little too short! Yikes! Its been way too long since I've had the bangs this short (and they arn't even all that short)and my hair as well!



Regardless of your comments BEC I think your new haircut is lovely. Good colour as well.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Paul said:


> Regardless of your comments BEC I think your new haircut is lovely. Good colour as well.



Thank you, Paul


----------



## Paul

PhatChk said:


> Getting ready for SAT Party



PhatChk I don't think you could take a bad picture. That is a lovely dress.


----------



## Rowan

From thanksgiving before going to dinner 
Ignore the date on the picture, my mom never sets the right time on her camera lol 

View attachment bluetg1.jpg


View attachment bluetg2.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Looking lovely, Rowan!


----------



## tonynyc

Raegan said:


> I got my hair done.
> 
> I'm posting a picture.
> 
> I hope everyone is okay with this.
> 
> 
> **SPOILER**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've gained a buttload of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really.
> 
> **END SPOILER**



*R*aegan _Buttloads_ of weight are always a good thing :happy:



BrownEyedChica said:


> For my birthday, I treated myself. I went to my salon and re-did my color and I think I told my cutter to cut a little too short! Yikes! Its been way too long since I've had the bangs this short (and they arn't even all that short)and my hair as well!



*B*rownEyedChica: :smitten: wow...like the color and the style 



Rowan said:


> From thanksgiving before going to dinner
> Ignore the date on the picture, my mom never sets the right time on her camera lol



*R*owan lovely picture- hope You & your Mom had a great Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Raegan said:


> I got my hair done.
> 
> I'm posting a picture.
> 
> I hope everyone is okay with this.



Beyond okay. I'm certain you hear it enough, but if I may say so, you are beyond adorablely attractive.


----------



## ladle

BeaBea said:


> Surely thats an oxymoron?
> Tracey xx



Evil wench! 

View attachment JDG_1003.jpg


----------



## Tracii

I seem to be getting thicker on the bottom can you notice?


----------



## luscious_lulu

BrownEyedChica said:


> For my birthday, I treated myself. I went to my salon and re-did my color and I think I told my cutter to cut a little too short! Yikes! Its been way too long since I've had the bangs this short (and they arn't even all that short)and my hair as well!



Love the hair! 



Rowan said:


> From thanksgiving before going to dinner
> Ignore the date on the picture, my mom never sets the right time on her camera lol



Looking good Rowan.


----------



## CheerfulAdmirer

PhatChk said:


> Getting ready for SAT Party



Whoever goes to that SAT party is in for a real treat!! A chance to be warmed by your delightful radiance.....You look simply wonderful in that outfit.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Leonard said:


> Glad I could cheer you up a little, man. Also, I'm in agreement with Sasha. Let's see a smile next time!
> 
> In the meantime, I've got a smile. Here's me, only I'm not a dog, taken a week or so ago on the streets of NYC...




You are so cuuuuuute! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

BrownEyedChica said:


> For my birthday, I treated myself. I went to my salon and re-did my color and I think I told my cutter to cut a little too short! Yikes! Its been way too long since I've had the bangs this short (and they arn't even all that short)and my hair as well!



BEC, I love your hair! I looks great....perfect colour too


----------



## Scorsese86

Raegan said:


> I got my hair done.
> 
> I'm posting a picture.
> 
> I hope everyone is okay with this.
> 
> 
> **SPOILER**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've gained a buttload of weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really.
> 
> **END SPOILER**



Darn it, you're gorgeous. Gorgeous I say!


----------



## Scorsese86

Warning!

New pic of me. Might be scary.


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> Warning!
> 
> New pic of me. Might be scary.



*S*corsese86: well if we were to liberally quote a famous associate of yours, Mr. Joseph Pesci, :bow: I imagine you might say something like this

_"I'm scary how? Like a f- monster?
I'm here to f- amuse you?" _ :happy:

*Great picture - you have that intense look... Nobody better ask for the check*


----------



## Scorsese86

tonynyc said:


> *S*corsese86: well if we were to liberally quote a famous associate of yours, Mr. Joseph Pesci, :bow: I imagine you might say something like this
> 
> _"I'm scary how? Like a f- monster?
> I'm here to f- amuse you?" _ :happy:
> 
> *Great picture - you have that intense look... Nobody better ask for the check*



Seriously, Tony, if you were a woman, I'd marry you


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> Seriously, Tony, if you were a woman, I'd marry you



*L*ol: well factor in the weightlifting - remove the melanin- add some hydroxcut and you have this....






*Not a pretty picture*


----------



## luscious_lulu

tonynyc said:


> *L*ol: well factor in the weightlifting - remove the melanin- add some hydroxcut and you have this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not a pretty picture*



That is just all kinds of wrong!


----------



## Tracii

Wrong yes, but too too funny.


----------



## Linda

tonynyc said:


> *L*ol: well factor in the weightlifting - remove the melanin- add some hydroxcut and you have this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not a pretty picture*





Is it wrong I am slightly turned on by this??


----------



## Tracii

I wouldn't think so!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

tonynyc said:


> *B*rownEyedChica: :smitten: wow...like the color and the style





luscious_lulu said:


> Love the hair!





littlefairywren said:


> BEC, I love your hair! I looks great....perfect colour too



Thank you guys so much  :wubu:


----------



## snuffy2000

14 hour work day + hat to keep fiberglass out of my hair = Accidental Elvis.


----------



## Saoirse

not only am I a fat girl... but Im a hairy girl as well.






hair pride!


----------



## minerva

Saoirse said:


> not only am I a fat girl... but Im a hairy girl as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hair pride!



Hah! Me too. Go *Saoirse* and your awesome, hairy legs. Cheers!


----------



## Leonard

mcbeth said:


> Well, you're no dog, but you're still adorable in your own more human way.



Thanks, mcbeth! I cast aside my canine form now and again, mainly to brush my teeth and go into coffee shops.



fat9276 said:


> I love this pic. You look good and your eyes just seem so trusting



Ooh, trusting eyes! I've never heard that before. I am a very trusting person though, as my bottle of Prof. Hogwater's Toadstone-Enriched Tooth Powder will attest. 



succubus_dxb said:


> You are so cuuuuuute! :wubu:



I'm blushing. Well, not right now, but when I first read this I did. Thank you!


----------



## Ruffie

Here are a few from picture night we did for the kids to have Christmas portraits for their families at the youth centre I run this week.
1) Adopted Daughter Cathy and I
2) Coworker Dana and I with a couple of the kids we work with
3) Laughing it up with a couple of our Junior workers 

View attachment Cat&I09.jpg


View attachment lap.jpg


View attachment laugh.jpg


----------



## Rowan

Wagimawr said:


> Looking lovely, Rowan!





tonynyc said:


> *R*aegan _Buttloads_ of weight are always a good thing :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> *B*rownEyedChica: :smitten: wow...like the color and the style
> 
> 
> 
> *R*owan lovely picture- hope You & your Mom had a great Thanksgiving dinner





luscious_lulu said:


> Love the hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Rowan.



Thank you very much everyone  Dinner was good, not as good as it was last year, so we'll do something different next year, but it was a good time  Black Friday shopping at midnight...now that will NEVER happen again..talk about torture lol


----------



## succubus_dxb

Ruffie- what fantastic photos! I especially love the last one




Ok....so my corset arrived in the mail today, and basically, I feel like hot shit, so....i'm plastering the forums with pervy pictures of myself. :eat1: 

View attachment corset-cleave-2.jpg


----------



## Seth Warren

succubus_dxb said:


> my corset arrived in the mail today



Corset pics? *pops popcorn* :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

succubus_dxb said:


> Ruffie- what fantastic photos! I especially love the last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....so my corset arrived in the mail today, and basically, I feel like hot shit, so....i'm plastering the forums with pervy pictures of myself. :eat1:



:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## the_captain

Rowan said:


> From thanksgiving before going to dinner
> Ignore the date on the picture, my mom never sets the right time on her camera lol



Rowan, you look fabulous as always!


----------



## bexy

Ruffie said:


> Here are a few from picture night we did for the kids to have Christmas portraits for their families at the youth centre I run this week.
> 1) Adopted Daughter Cathy and I
> 2) Coworker Dana and I with a couple of the kids we work with
> 3) Laughing it up with a couple of our Junior workers




Lovely pics Ruth, I really like your hair short!! xx


----------



## Ruffie

succubus_dxb said:


> Ruffie- what fantastic photos! I especially love the last one
> 
> 
> 
> THanks we have a lot of fun at my workplace! Helps us to deal with the not so fun stuff.


----------



## Ruffie

bexy said:


> Lovely pics Ruth, I really like your hair short!! xx



Thanks Bex! The kids at work are telling me how much they miss my long hair and bugging me to grow it back. Glad to know some people like it short.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Ruffie said:


> Here are a few from picture night we did for the kids to have Christmas portraits for their families at the youth centre I run this week.
> 1) Adopted Daughter Cathy and I
> 2) Coworker Dana and I with a couple of the kids we work with
> 3) Laughing it up with a couple of our Junior workers



I can't say this enough, but I just love your hair short. LOVE IT!

Your daughter is gorgeous. 

I love the last picture. You look like you're having a good time.


----------



## Rowan

the_captain said:


> Rowan, you look fabulous as always!



Thank you very much


----------



## Ruffie

luscious_lulu said:


> I can't say this enough, but I just love your hair short. LOVE IT!
> 
> Your daughter is gorgeous.
> 
> I love the last picture. You look like you're having a good time.



Thanks lulu! Yes Cathy is one gorgeous lady inside and out!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone is looking great!

Here is a one from a few months ago.. 

View attachment Imported Photos 00062.JPG


----------



## Tooz

Wicked tired


----------



## DrPhilter

succubus_dxb said:


> Ruffie- what fantastic photos! I especially love the last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok....so my corset arrived in the mail today, and basically, I feel like hot shit, so....i'm plastering the forums with pervy pictures of myself. :eat1:



Goodness gracious you are heavenly


----------



## snuffy2000

Dead tired. Just spent the last 5 hours getting new ink. :happy:


----------



## TheNowhereMan

taken 5 seconds ago with my webcam


----------



## Ash

snuffy2000 said:


> Dead tired. Just spent the last 5 hours getting new ink. :happy:



<3 this! You rule, sir.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Lets try this again lol


----------



## supersoup

snuffy2000 said:


> Dead tired. Just spent the last 5 hours getting new ink. :happy:



oh man, this is full of awesome.

allllll sorts of awesome.


----------



## BBWModel

Men with ink make my heart go pitter patter! LMAO





snuffy2000 said:


> Dead tired. Just spent the last 5 hours getting new ink. :happy:


----------



## Tracii

snuffy2000 said:


> Dead tired. Just spent the last 5 hours getting new ink. :happy:



Nice, but what is the meaning of the tat?Just curious.


----------



## hillking12

here's a pic of me chillin


----------



## snuffy2000

Ashley said:


> <3 this! You rule, sir.



Why thank you M'am <3, I'm glad you like it . 



supersoup said:


> oh man, this is full of awesome.
> 
> allllll sorts of awesome.



Lol, did you notice I prematurely got the 5th roman numeral on the way bottom before the new album comes out in April? 



BBWModel said:


> Men with ink make my heart go pitter patter! LMAO



It's something I like too, so I guess it'd be considered a win/win situation :happy:.



Tracii said:


> Nice, but what is the meaning of the tat?Just curious.



It's actually a comic tie in/logo of a band I've been listening to for years. The circular design is called the keywork, which is in essence a beam of light and energy that holds all the planets together in the story. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FM7YEAxruE


----------



## Proner

New haircut 

View attachment DSCN3474.JPG


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> New haircut



You are really really cute. And I am really really too old to be thinking that of a 22 yr old!


----------



## Inhibited

Proner said:


> New haircut



Nice hair cut it makes you look older...



DitzyBrunette said:


> You are really really cute. And I am really really too old to be thinking that of a 22 yr old!



lol think away it is all legal...


----------



## luscious_lulu

Proner said:


> New haircut



Looks good...


----------



## Gspoon

hillking12 said:


> here's a pic of me chillin



That beard is AMAZING! Teach me your ways!

Not to mention, Xbox 360 is also a plus!


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> New haircut



Now that is a good look.  Inhibited is right, it does make you look older.


----------



## hillking12

Gspoon said:


> That beard is AMAZING! Teach me your ways!
> 
> Not to mention, Xbox 360 is also a plus!


sit and wait grasshopper sit and wait and you to will achieve the maximum level of beard. 

LOL u know its funny i dont even play that xbob 360 thats my lil bro all day lol.


----------



## Proner

DitzyBrunette said:


> You are really really cute. And I am really really too old to be thinking that of a 22 yr old!





Inhibited said:


> Nice hair cut it makes you look older...
> 
> 
> 
> lol think away it is all legal...





luscious_lulu said:


> Looks good...





Linda said:


> Now that is a good look.  Inhibited is right, it does make you look older.



Thank you very much all . It's good you found this haircut makes me look older because people always think I'm 18 or less


----------



## PhatChk

Proner said:


> New haircut



Very hawt! Lol


----------



## Proner

PhatChk said:


> Very hawt! Lol



Thank you, I definitively love this haircut lol


----------



## Twilley

This is from a few months ago, really liked the way it turned out


----------



## mszwebs

Twilley said:


> This is from a few months ago, really liked the way it turned out



Cute!!! (nice lips lol)


----------



## Twilley

mszwebs said:


> Cute!!! (nice lips lol)



lol, they also double as flotation devices, should I be on a sinking boat


----------



## luscious_lulu

mszwebs said:


> Cute!!! (nice lips lol)





I was just thinking the same thing about his lips!


----------



## Twilley

you guys are making me blush...


----------



## luscious_lulu

Twilley said:


> you guys are making me blush...



You poor thing...


----------



## Inhibited

Proner said:


> Thank you very much all . It's good you found this haircut makes me look older because people always think I'm 18 or less



lol i thought you were 18 until DitzyBrunette mentioned you were 22, you now look your age....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

luscious_lulu said:


> I was just thinking the same thing about his lips!


LOL. So was I!


----------



## Proner

Inhibited said:


> lol i thought you were 18 until DitzyBrunette mentioned you were 22, you now look your age....



It's a good thing, looking younger is great... at a long term but there some girls who didn't want to date with me 'cause I look younger and it's frustrating when it happens often


----------



## LovelyLiz

Twilley said:


> you guys are making me blush...



Oh yeah? Let's see. Post up some pics of you blushing.


----------



## mszwebs

Twilley said:


> lol, they also double as flotation devices, should I be on a sinking boat



Does it only work for you, or can the flotation device be attached to me...


OMG, I'm horrible lol. Don't mind me, I'm just a naughty-pants today


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized.jpg


Here I am holding the blue ribbon that Cindy won, first prize at the Castlemaine Dog show.


----------



## Linda

Twilley said:


> you guys are making me blush...



Oh yes please post the blushing pictures. That is even sexier!!


----------



## thatgirl08

Shosh said:


> Here I am holding the blue ribbon that Cindy won, first prize at the Castlemaine Dog show.



Aw she is very cute


----------



## Crystal

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74167
> 
> 
> Here I am holding the blue ribbon that Cindy won, first prize at the Castlemaine Dog show.



She's absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations darling.


----------



## Tracii

Way to go Cindy!!!


----------



## disaster117

Aw I took a picture of myself with my dog Rags last week.
The other one is from today!

View attachment IMG_0021.JPG
View attachment IMG_0037.JPG


----------



## Twilley

mszwebs said:


> Does it only work for you, or can the flotation device be attached to me...
> 
> 
> OMG, I'm horrible lol. Don't mind me, I'm just a naughty-pants today








Silly miss...


----------



## Paul

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74167
> 
> 
> Here I am holding the blue ribbon that Cindy won, first prize at the Castlemaine Dog show.



Congrats Cindy for winning the Dog Show. That a very pretty picture of you Sussanah. You look very happy  



disaster117 said:


> Aw I took a picture of myself with my dog Rags last week.
> The other one is from today!
> 
> View attachment 74177
> View attachment 74178



Rags looks like a very sweet dog, Oh and the girl in the two pictures is very cute as well.  Thanks for posting Disaster.


----------



## disaster117

Paul said:


> Congrats Cindy for winning the Dog Show. That a very pretty picture of you Sussanah. You look very happy
> 
> 
> 
> Rags looks like a very sweet dog, Oh and the girl in the two pictures is very cute as well.  Thanks for posting Disaster.



Oh she is anything but sweet, but thank you Paul.


----------



## LovelyLiz

disaster117 said:


> Aw I took a picture of myself with my dog Rags last week.
> The other one is from today!



Yeah, you're beautiful! And I love your hair.


----------



## freakyfred

disaster117 said:


> Aw I took a picture of myself with my dog Rags last week.
> The other one is from today!
> 
> View attachment 74177
> View attachment 74178



Wow you're gorgeous!


----------



## disaster117

mcbeth said:


> Yeah, you're beautiful! And I love your hair.



Aw thanks. I just cut my hair actually, lol. Just the bangs, they were getting out of hand.. 



freakyfred said:


> Wow you're gorgeous!



Thank you! :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74167
> 
> 
> Here I am holding the blue ribbon that Cindy won, first prize at the Castlemaine Dog show.



Congrats, Susannah!


----------



## Ruffie

Pictures from last nights Christmas Dinner with the extended family.
My biological family
Hubby Grant and I
Rob 21 behind me and Jerry 19 behind Grant

Extended family of adopted kids and very good friends gathered for a quick group shot in the studio before everyone headed out for the night. 

View attachment Family small.jpg


View attachment group small.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shosh said:


> Here I am holding the blue ribbon that Cindy won, first prize at the Castlemaine Dog show.


Aww! Congats Shosh! You looked great.



disaster117 said:


> Aw I took a picture of myself with my dog Rags last week.The other one is from today!


Rasg is adorable! Love the pics!



Ruffie said:


> Pictures from last nights Christmas Dinner with the extended family.
> My biological family
> Hubby Grant and I
> Rob 21 behind me and Jerry 19 behind Grant
> 
> Extended family of adopted kids and very good friends gathered for a quick group shot in the studio before everyone headed out for the night.


Lovely pics Ruffie! I really loving that short cut on you.


----------



## Ruffie

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74167
> 
> 
> Here I am holding the blue ribbon that Cindy won, first prize at the Castlemaine Dog show.



Congrats to you and Cindy!


----------



## BBWModel

Congratulations! Yeah Cindy!!!

:bounce:



Shosh said:


> View attachment 74167
> 
> 
> Here I am holding the blue ribbon that Cindy won, first prize at the Castlemaine Dog show.


----------



## Linda

Ruffie said:


> Pictures from last nights Christmas Dinner with the extended family.
> My biological family
> Hubby Grant and I
> Rob 21 behind me and Jerry 19 behind Grant
> 
> Extended family of adopted kids and very good friends gathered for a quick group shot in the studio before everyone headed out for the night.



Gorgeous!! Bet it was a great time. You look great in that red!!


----------



## Ruffie

Linda said:


> Gorgeous!! Bet it was a great time. You look great in that red!!



THanks Linda! What a nice thing to say. Have a great holiday season!


----------



## Ruffie

Lovely pics Ruffie! I really loving that short cut on you.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Angel. Hope you are having an enjoyable pre holiday season?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ruffie said:


> Thanks Angel. *Hope you are having an enjoyable pre holiday season?*



I'm having such a miserable time Ruffie -- I just don't know what to do! :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm having such a miserable time Ruffie -- I just don't know what to do! :happy:



*Best Bad Santa Pic ever...* :bow: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Ruffie

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm having such a miserable time Ruffie -- I just don't know what to do! :happy:



YEAH YOU LOOK MISERABLE! *SNORT* LOL


----------



## Famouslastwords

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm having such a miserable time Ruffie -- I just don't know what to do! :happy:




Are those nipple clamps? Girl, you are so bad!


----------



## succubus_dxb

OWA- you are fabulous.


I got bored one night and cut myself a fringe.....it's a pain in the ASS. :doh: 

View attachment IMG_0258-small.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> OWA- you are fabulous.
> 
> 
> I got bored one night and cut myself a fringe.....it's a pain in the ASS. :doh:



Well hon, I like it. Suits you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> *Best Bad Santa Pic ever...* :bow: :happy: :happy: :happy:


*Oh yeah -- we Santas we be bad, we be very bad!*



Ruffie said:


> YEAH YOU LOOK MISERABLE! *SNORT* LOL


*Totally despondent I tell ya!! :batting:*



Famouslastwords said:


> Are those nipple clamps? Girl, you are so bad!


*Why yes, yes they are! Who meee? Bad? Why yes, yes I am! ROFL!*



succubus_dxb said:


> OWA- you are fabulous.
> 
> :bow:*Aww shucks! Thank you!*:blush:
> 
> I got bored one night and cut myself a fringe.....it's a pain in the ASS. :doh:


*But that fringe looks so great on you! I LUV that shot!*


----------



## Noir

Been a while since I have been on here been so busy with holidays and shows and stupid health issues but here some pics!






Me and Two fellow cast mates for the show I was just in.






Me and some friends at a halloween party (I was too busy to get a costume  but we won the beer pong game!)






Me and my Best Friend being our lazy selves


----------



## kayrae

which show?


----------



## nykspree8

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm having such a miserable time Ruffie -- I just don't know what to do! :happy:



leave it to you to incorporate leather into your x-mas outfit lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

nykspree8 said:


> leave it to you to incorporate leather into your x-mas outfit lol



HAHAHAHA! Ya damn Skippy!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Here I am, my hair is getting very long.

Then here's another picture of me from the side showing off my black and white diamond earrings that I got as a early Christmas gift. I got to pick them out myself yesterday. I got a matching ring with it, but it had to be resized to a gigantic size cuz I have really fat fingers. 

View attachment earrings.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Wow the hair really is long, you look great! Can't wait to see the ring that matches the earrings.


----------



## Crystal

Noir said:


> Been a while since I have been on here been so busy with holidays and shows and stupid health issues but here some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Two fellow cast mates for the show I was just in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and some friends at a halloween party (I was too busy to get a costume  but we won the beer pong game!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Best Friend being our lazy selves



You are so sexy. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm having such a miserable time Ruffie -- I just don't know what to do! :happy:


Whoa Momma! Sexiness! 



Noir said:


> Been a while since I have been on here been so busy with holidays and shows and stupid health issues but here some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Two fellow cast mates for the show I was just in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and some friends at a halloween party (I was too busy to get a costume  but we won the beer pong game!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Best Friend being our lazy selves


Looking good Adam.


----------



## bmann0413

Since so many people are requesting that I smile... Enjoy if you wanna. 

View attachment Image29.jpg


View attachment Image24.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

bmann0413 said:


> Since so many people are requesting that I smile... Enjoy if you wanna.



Great smile! Looking good.


----------



## Crystal

Christmas party.  

View attachment New peekture.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHA! Ya damn Skippy!



What does "Skippy" mean over there?


----------



## Linda

bmann0413 said:


> Since so many people are requesting that I smile... Enjoy if you wanna.



Very festive and great smile!


----------



## succubus_dxb

bmann0413 said:


> Since so many people are requesting that I smile... Enjoy if you wanna.



lol, these are soooo cute


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bmann0413 said:


> Since so many people are requesting that I smile... Enjoy if you wanna.


What a great smile, Santa; that's the holiday spirit!!



CrystalUT11 said:


> Christmas party.


Aww too cute!



Inhibited said:


> What does "Skippy" mean over there?


"Skippy" by itself has several definitions. When used as "damn/ed Skippy" it is a strong affirmation to something; akin to use of "Hell Yeah!".


----------



## Saoirse

just enjoying my pit hair 

View attachment pi.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> What a great smile, Santa; that's the holiday spirit!!
> 
> 
> Aww too cute!
> 
> 
> "Skippy" by itself has several definitions. When used as "damn/ed Skippy" it is a strong affirmation to something; akin to use of "Hell Yeah!".



OWA I love your profile pic.


----------



## Noir

CrystalUT11 said:


> Christmas party.




Yay Christmas party!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Whoa Momma! Sexiness!
> ...snip...





luscious_lulu said:


> OWA I love your profile pic.



Thank you ladies! :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## minerva

> Here I am, my hair is getting very long.
> 
> Then here's another picture of me from the side showing off my black and white diamond earrings that I got as a early Christmas gift. I got to pick them out myself yesterday. I got a matching ring with it, but it had to be resized to a gigantic size cuz I have really fat fingers.



Ah! Long hair: I'm so jealous. And I really like the color. Cute earrings, too!



> Since so many people are requesting that I smile... Enjoy if you wanna.



You do have a great smile. Employ it often.



> Christmas party.



I am trying to figure out what you're doing in that shot. I'm not succeeding.



> OWA I love your profile pic.



Holy moly! She's right. Your profile pic is spectacular.


----------



## Crystal

OneWickedAngel said:


> Aww too cute!


Thanks, sweetness! 



Noir said:


> Yay Christmas party!


I know. I love them. 



minerva said:


> I am trying to figure out what you're doing in the shot. I'm not succeeding.



Just leaning down next to my cousin for the picture, that's all. Nothing sneaky, hehe. :happy:


----------



## minerva

> Just leaning down next to my cousin for the picture, that's all. Nothing sneaky, hehe.



Ah-ha! My best guess was that you were hiding as this was some sort of a surprise Christmas party... for Santa! Your explanation makes a good deal more sense. It's a cute picture. You have gorgeous skin.


----------



## Crystal

minerva said:


> Ah-ha! My best guess was that you were hiding as this was some sort of a surprise Christmas party... for Santa! Your explanation makes a good deal more sense. It's a cute picture. You have gorgeous skin.



Aww, thank you.


----------



## pdesil071189

Me trying to be abstract


----------



## HeatherBBW

bmann0413 said:


> Since so many people are requesting that I smile... Enjoy if you wanna.



You have a stellar smile 

I dig the holiday cheer bonus too!

Happy Holiday Hugs,
Heather


----------



## OneWickedAngel

pdesil071189 said:


> Me trying to be abstract



Very cool!


----------



## Ruffie

Here are a few from our Youth Centre Christmas Dinner last night.
My Granddaughter Cienna Lee and I
Grandson Kevin J Playing pool.
Getting special gift from my staff for being such and awesome boss(hmm wonder what they want?)
Us at the end of a 12 hour day after feeding 150 plus people! 

View attachment Cienna lap.jpg


View attachment KevinJ.jpg


View attachment gift pres.jpg


View attachment open pres.jpg


View attachment pooped staff.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Last two
James one of our young staff with his two bosses(his cougars ad he likes to joke)
End of the day I had enough energy to laugh (and that was about it) 

View attachment James & cougars.jpg


View attachment me dec 17#2.jpg


----------



## Crystal

So beautiful, Ruffie!

And that wooden chest is gorgeous.


----------



## Ruffie

CrystalUT11 said:


> So beautiful, Ruffie!
> 
> And that wooden chest is gorgeous.



Thanks Crystal. Was a long day cooking setting up hosting and tearing down. I absolutely LOVE the wooden chest-they spoil me-and I love em.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

this is just a pic of me in the bathroom. I would post a pic of me doing something interesting like hanging out with ppl at some kind of event or sailing on a boat, but I don't do anything cool like that so here's me during a post bowel movement :/ 

View attachment IMAGE_018.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Playing with my new webcam tonight. :happy: 

View attachment 091218-224422.jpg


View attachment 091218-224719.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

rg770Ibanez said:


> this is just a pic of me in the bathroom. I would post a pic of me doing something interesting like hanging out with ppl at some kind of event or sailing on a boat, but I don't do anything cool like that so here's me during a post bowel movement :/




Uhhhh, I'd say thanks for sharing this intimate moment with us, but I know I've posted grosser just recently in the letters to people and things thread, so I'll say despite the ahem, backstory, it's a cute pic!


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> Playing with my new webcam tonight. :happy:



Very cute, cutie :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs

rg770Ibanez said:


> this is just a pic of me in the bathroom. I would post a pic of me doing something interesting like hanging out with ppl at some kind of event or sailing on a boat, but I don't do anything cool like that so here's me during a post bowel movement :/



haha.

And...Um, yeah. HOT.

Wow.


----------



## Captain Save

Screwed up another post...

*goes to read picture posting sticky*


----------



## luscious_lulu

CrystalUT11 said:


> Playing with my new webcam tonight. :happy:



that colour blue is great on you!


----------



## Captain Save

When I saw my car this morning, I knew it would be nasty. An hour later, I really wish I had a snowblower. The last measure of snow I took this evening was 10 in. I even left the snow on the back of the roof. 

View attachment shovel snow1.jpg


View attachment shovel snow.jpg


----------



## Webmaster

Captain Save said:


> When I saw my car this morning, I knew it would be nasty. An hour later, I really wish I had a snowblower. The last measure of snow I took this evening was 10 in. I even left the snow on the back of the roof.



Man, that reminds me of my days in upstate New York where my little Honda often completely disappeared under massive snowdrifts.


----------



## Webmaster

This was last month (Nov 2009) diving in Cozumel. It was a magical experience. 

View attachment chb_cozumel_nov2009.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Webmaster said:


> This was last month (Nov 2009) diving in Cozumel. It was a magical experience.



Wonderful...that looks like it was quite the experience.


----------



## Captain Save

I'd love to trade snow for diving in Cozumel; for now, it's just not possible. I'll just put it on my bucket list. :happy:


----------



## HeatherBBW

rg770Ibanez said:


> this is just a pic of me in the bathroom. I would post a pic of me doing something interesting like hanging out with ppl at some kind of event or sailing on a boat, but I don't do anything cool like that so here's me during a post bowel movement :/



Feel free to stink up my bathroom anytime.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Here's me at a recent birthday party for one of my friends.

Little did I know at the time that this was being filmed by this friend and eventually got posted to his facebook page. 

View attachment Y13739_192594615068_608905068_3532306_8318971_n.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Here's me at a recent birthday party for one of my friends.
> 
> Little did I know at the time that this was being filmed by this friend and eventually got posted to his facebook page.



You look great, and like you're having a lot of fun! (And also a little demon possessed, in the eye region)


----------



## Famouslastwords

Captain Save said:


> When I saw my car this morning, I knew it would be nasty. An hour later, I really wish I had a snowblower. The last measure of snow I took this evening was 10 in. I even left the snow on the back of the roof.




Jeez Louise, stay inside!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Famouslastwords said:


> Uhhhh, I'd say thanks for sharing this intimate moment with us, but I know I've posted grosser just recently in the letters to people and things thread, so I'll say despite the ahem, backstory, it's a cute pic!



hahaha, great pun. If that was even a pun you were trying to make... if not I feel dumb now. And thanks 



mszwebs said:


> haha.
> 
> And...Um, yeah. HOT.
> 
> Wow.



Why thank you very much :blush:



HeatherBBW said:


> Feel free to stink up my bathroom anytime.



Ummm, hahahahaha that is amazing. I'm definitely holding you to that!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

mcbeth said:


> You look great, and like you're having a lot of fun! (And also a little demon possessed, in the eye region)




Thanks!

and yes the least my friend could have done was edit out the red eyes. hahahaha


----------



## Linda

Webmaster said:


> This was last month (Nov 2009) diving in Cozumel. It was a magical experience.



This shot is amazing!!


----------



## KHayes666

Me and NayNay....sooooo cute ;-) 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

I braved the hellish mall today to retrieve my ring that has been resized to my fat finger!

See? Teehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment smiling with ring.jpg


View attachment ring.jpg


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I braved the hellish mall today to retrieve my ring that has been resized to my fat finger!
> 
> See? Teehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You actually look like your saying "Teehee" in that first pic lol...maybe you were ??


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> I braved the hellish mall today to retrieve my ring that has been resized to my fat finger!
> 
> See? Teehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's Beautiful sweetie!


----------



## Tad

Famouslastwords said:


> I braved the hellish mall today to retrieve my ring that has been resized to my fat finger!



Gorgeous ring, I'm glad you got it re-sized! (also cute hands to show it off with--just saying)


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> You actually look like your saying "Teehee" in that first pic lol...maybe you were ??



Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe. I'll never tell.....



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> It's Beautiful sweetie!



Isn't it? It's black and white diamonds. 1/4 carot. The lady offered me higher carot rings but I thought they were too bulky and gaudy. I wanted something small and delicate like this. I'm so happy!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe. I'll never tell.....
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it? It's black and white diamonds. 1/4 carot. The lady offered me higher carot rings but I thought they were too bulky and gaudy. I wanted something small and delicate like this. I'm so happy!


I think it is perfect. For a small and delicate women right?


----------



## Famouslastwords

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I think it is perfect. For a small and delicate women right?




It's just that my fingers are so short, so a big huge ring would overwhelm my finger!


----------



## Jigen

Famouslastwords said:


> I braved the hellish mall today to retrieve my ring that has been resized to my fat finger!
> 
> See? Teehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cute pictures.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Jigen said:


> Cute pictures.



Thank you <3


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> I braved the hellish mall today to retrieve my ring that has been resized to my fat finger!
> 
> See? Teehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oooh! The ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Proner

Unbelievable but sometimes I don't wear black  

View attachment untitled.JPG


----------



## Scorsese86

disaster117 said:


> Aw I took a picture of myself with my dog Rags last week.
> The other one is from today!
> 
> View attachment 74177
> View attachment 74178



Damn, you're cute


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> It's just that my fingers are so short, so a big huge ring would overwhelm my finger!


Yeah I know mine are too short but I understand. I love the ring!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tad said:


> Gorgeous ring, I'm glad you got it re-sized! (also cute hands to show it off with--just saying)




Oh I just saw this now- thank you so much!


----------



## Famouslastwords

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oooh! The ring is gorgeous!



I love it! I can't wait to show off the set at my mom's Christmas Eve party!


----------



## disaster117

My friend bought me a knock off snuggie for my birthday/christmas, and holy shit I love it. Had to take a shameless picture with a weird face to show it off, of course. 
View attachment IMG_0055.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

I just took this with my webcam, so it looks crappy.


----------



## bexy

On my way out for a yummy French meal 

View attachment 74516


----------



## Gingembre

Looking lush, bexy 
Have missed you around these parts...hope your 'lil family is doing well and you and George are looking forward to Ivy's first Christmas


----------



## bexy

Thanks hun! I try to pop on when I can but most of my time online is spent reading baby blogs lol, I've become that type of person!!!! We are very excited about Christmas xx


----------



## Famouslastwords

disaster117 said:


> My friend bought me a knock off snuggie for my birthday/christmas, and holy shit I love it. Had to take a shameless picture with a weird face to show it off, of course.
> View attachment 74513



Too cute for words! I love the look on your face. I wish I looked anything but stupid with weird looks on my face.



bexy said:


> On my way out for a yummy French meal
> 
> View attachment 74516



Bexy! Your hair is so vibrant and beautiful, it just mirrors the person you are. :bow:


----------



## Crystal

Divals said:


> I just took this with my webcam, so it looks crappy.



I'm still loving that new shirt. :happy:



bexy said:


> On my way out for a yummy French meal
> 
> View attachment 74516



You look absolutely gorgeous, Bexy. Such a sexy mama. Your hair color is fantastic, but I love the cut even more. It's perfect for you!


----------



## Scorsese86

disaster117 said:


> My friend bought me a knock off snuggie for my birthday/christmas, and holy shit I love it. Had to take a shameless picture with a weird face to show it off, of course.
> View attachment 74513



So cute! Absolutely lovely, that's what you are


----------



## Scorsese86

bexy said:


> On my way out for a yummy French meal
> 
> View attachment 74516



First of all, sorry, Bexy, if this is very tasteless, very perv and very teenaged, but - YOU'RE SUCH A MILF!

(pst, it's a compliment)


----------



## Gingembre

Hair and lipstick clash on Saturday night:


----------



## disaster117

Famouslastwords said:


> Too cute for words! I love the look on your face. I wish I looked anything but stupid with weird looks on my face.


Hehe thanks  Actually it was a fluke, I try out those weird looks all the time but they never seem to work except for this time, lol. 



Scorsese86 said:


> So cute! Absolutely lovely, that's what you are



Aw thank you, you're too sweet. 



bexy said:


> On my way out for a yummy French meal
> 
> View attachment 74516



Bexy, I don't even know what to say to this picture, you look stunning! :smitten:



Gingembre said:


> Hair and lipstick clash on Saturday night:



Oh my god you and Bexy both. I can't even tell you guys how much I love your hair colors. 
And you look GORGEOUS here Gingembre!


----------



## Crystal

disaster117 said:


> My friend bought me a knock off snuggie for my birthday/christmas, and holy shit I love it. Had to take a shameless picture with a weird face to show it off, of course.
> View attachment 74513



You look absolutely precious. :happy: I wanted to rep you, but Dims wouldn't let me. 

Rep Nazis...


----------



## disaster117

CrystalUT11 said:


> You look absolutely precious. :happy: I wanted to rep you, but Dims wouldn't let me.
> 
> Rep Nazis...



Why thank you :blush:

I hate when that happens. Damn them all to hell. The Rep Nazis that is.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Gingembre said:


> Hair and lipstick clash on Saturday night:


Wow. You Are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bexy said:


> On my way out for a yummy French meal
> 
> View attachment 74516


OMG BEXY! You Look Absolutely AMAZING!

=3


----------



## PhatChk

bexy said:


> On my way out for a yummy French meal
> 
> View attachment 74516



SEXY AS EVER!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Gingembre said:


> Hair and lipstick clash on Saturday night:



Wow! You look great and that corset looks fabulous on you.


----------



## bexy

Thanks everyone! 

Ginge--- WOWZA!! Very Florence (and the machine) esque!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> Hair and lipstick clash on Saturday night:



Very sexy Ging! Is it me or do you have a itty bitty waist?


----------



## succubus_dxb

rg770Ibanez said:


> this is just a pic of me in the bathroom. I would post a pic of me doing something interesting like hanging out with ppl at some kind of event or sailing on a boat, but I don't do anything cool like that so here's me during a post bowel movement :/




Let's practice making babies together...yes? :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

succubus_dxb said:


> Let's practice making babies together...yes? :wubu:



That's such a weird response to "I just got done pooping"


----------



## Gingembre

disaster117 said:


> Oh my god you and Bexy both. I can't even tell you guys how much I love your hair colors.
> And you look GORGEOUS here Gingembre!



Fank oo :happy:



Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow. You Are GORGEOUS!



Thanks darlin', you're not so bad yourself 



luscious_lulu said:


> Wow! You look great and that corset looks fabulous on you.



Merci beaucoup - twas an ebay purchase so i'm glad it worked out!



bexy said:


> Ginge--- WOWZA!! Very Florence (and the machine) esque!



Yaaaay - that's exactly the hair i have been trying to emulate! Woohoo!



Famouslastwords said:


> Very sexy Ging! Is it me or do you have a itty bitty waist?



Thank you, my dear  My waist is quite itty bitty I guess - I am very much a pear shape (i'm 2 sizes smaller on my top half) so my waist is definitely the narrowest part of me. Plus I was laced in vereh vereh tight!


----------



## DeerVictory

Gingembre said:


> Hair and lipstick clash on Saturday night:



Goddamn, girl.


----------



## Fafnir

Gingembre said:


> Hair and lipstick clash on Saturday night:



I'm reminded again why i like red hair on girls lol


----------



## Jay West Coast

Wow! Looked through the last dozen pages...we've got a lot of hotties on this board.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I wear glasses, but that pic had a really yellow tone to it.

<running and hiding>

View attachment Me 2 resz.JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I wear glasses, but that pic had a really yellow tone to it.
> 
> <running and hiding>
> 
> View attachment 74552



Cutie pie!


----------



## Crystal

Jay West Coast said:


> Wow! Looked through the last dozen pages...we've got a lot of hotties on this board.



You're one to talk. :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I wear glasses, but that pic had a really yellow tone to it.
> 
> <running and hiding>
> 
> View attachment 74552



Woo hoo, I see you Mizz! Beautiful eyes girl. Bout time you posted a piccie


----------



## Wagimawr

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <running and hiding>
> 
> View attachment 74552


A super pleasant surprise!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Cutie pie!





littlefairywren said:


> Woo hoo, I see you Mizz! Beautiful eyes girl. Bout time you posted a piccie





Wagimawr said:


> A super pleasant surprise!



Thanks lol


----------



## Paul

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I wear glasses, but that pic had a really yellow tone to it.
> 
> <running and hiding>
> 
> View attachment 74552


 S W E E T ! ! :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I wear glasses, but that pic had a really yellow tone to it.
> 
> <running and hiding>
> 
> View attachment 74552



I love being able to put a face to a name. Nice pic.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Paul said:


> S W E E T ! ! :happy:



<blushing> :blush:



luscious_lulu said:


> I love being able to put a face to a name. Nice pic.



Thank you


----------



## tonynyc

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I wear glasses, but that pic had a really yellow tone to it.
> 
> <running and hiding>
> 
> View attachment 74552



You look great - it's nice to associate the picture with the poster & please post another picture with glasses


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tonynyc said:


> You look great - it's nice to associate the picture with the poster & please post another picture with glasses



<big sigh> MEN!! Always wanting more! 


View attachment Me 1 resz.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <big sigh> MEN!! Always wanting more!
> 
> 
> View attachment 74584



:happy: Thanks... Wearing Eyeglasses is always a win-win :happy: :bow:


----------



## Saoirse

Gingembre said:


> Hair and lipstick clash on Saturday night:



if your hair was dark brown, you would look EXACTLY like this girl I know. FREAKY.


----------



## Inhibited

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <big sigh> MEN!! Always wanting more!
> 
> 
> View attachment 74584



aww very pretty, i always pictured you with dark curly hair, actually i think i'm getting you mixed up with another member, i do that with 2 other ppl as well get them mixed up...


----------



## Adrian

MizzSnakeBite,you have a very pretty face and the glasses only enhance the appearance of your face.

Merry Christmas -Adrian


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> aww very pretty, i always pictured you with dark curly hair, actually i think i'm getting you mixed up with another member, i do that with 2 other ppl as well get them mixed up...



LOL Thanks 



Adrian said:


> MizzSnakeBite,you have a very pretty face and the glasses only enhance the appearance of your face.
> 
> Merry Christmas -Adrian



Thank you!


----------



## Saoirse

uhh... *giggle*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Saoirse said:


> uhh... *giggle*



You're adorable!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Saoirse said:


> uhh... *giggle*



Smokin'...


----------



## freakyfred

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <big sigh> MEN!! Always wanting more!



Gorgeous!



Saoirse said:


> uhh... *giggle*



Dawww you're a cutie pie

Here is me, gross and unshaven!!!!
eep


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

freakyfred said:


> Gorgeous!
> Why thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me, gross and unshaven!!!!
> eep



I've always liked the five o' clock shadow.....something sexy about it


----------



## freakyfred

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I've always liked the five o' clock shadow.....something sexy about it




Sexy eh?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

freakyfred said:


> Sexy eh?



Yeppers


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Sassy.jpg


Taken today.


----------



## Wagimawr

Beautiful as ever!


----------



## Jigen

disaster117 said:


> My friend bought me a knock off snuggie for my birthday/christmas, and holy shit I love it. Had to take a shameless picture with a weird face to show it off, of course.
> View attachment 74513



Very nice pictures.


----------



## luscious_lulu

This made me lol... very cute!



Saoirse said:


> uhh... *giggle*




You have very pretty eyes. 


Shosh said:


> View attachment 74613
> 
> 
> Taken today.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're adorable!!



P.S. I love your glasses BTW!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74613
> 
> 
> Taken today.



You're simply beautiful! What gorgeous eyes and cheekbones!
Mizz


----------



## succubus_dxb

fresh out of the pool yesterday, after a few games of beer-pong too..feeling a weee bit loopy 

oh yes, I'M IN BALI. be jealous  

View attachment pool.jpg


----------



## Shosh

succubus_dxb said:


> fresh out of the pool yesterday, after a few games of beer-pong too..feeling a weee bit loopy
> 
> oh yes, I'M IN BALI. be jealous



Man it is hot in Australia and Indonesia right now. I have had my air conditioner blasting.

Nice pic of you!


----------



## ladle

Me on Boxing Day..very hot and thirsty! 

View attachment Photo on 2009-12-26 at 18.22 #2.jpg


----------



## Shosh

ladle said:


> Me on Boxing Day..very hot and thirsty!



Ok It is hot in Australia, Indonesia and New Zealand right now.

How was your Boxing Day? Did you watch the Boxing Day Test?


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> Me on Boxing Day..very hot and thirsty!



Very hot indeed.


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> fresh out of the pool yesterday, after a few games of beer-pong too..feeling a weee bit loopy
> 
> oh yes, I'M IN BALI. be jealous





ladle said:


> Me on Boxing Day..very hot and thirsty!



Great pics guys....... am heaps jealous i want to go shopping in Bali...


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> fresh out of the pool yesterday, after a few games of beer-pong too..feeling a weee bit loopy
> 
> oh yes, I'M IN BALI. be jealous



Cute as ever Bobbie, have fun......and yes I am a wee bit jealous


----------



## ladle

Shosh said:


> Ok It is hot in Australia, Indonesia and New Zealand right now.
> 
> How was your Boxing Day? Did you watch the Boxing Day Test?



Yes I did. Was MOST Entertained by Watson being run out!


----------



## succubus_dxb

ladle said:


> Me on Boxing Day..very hot and thirsty!



James.....take me to the gunshow. You look....toned. :wubu:


Girlies- thank you for the lovely comments as always xx


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

succubus_dxb said:


> fresh out of the pool yesterday, after a few games of beer-pong too..feeling a weee bit loopy
> 
> oh yes, I'M IN BALI. be jealous



Great pic!! Yes, you do look a bit........happy lollol 

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!!!!!!!



ladle said:


> Me on Boxing Day..very hot and thirsty!



I need a fan............ :bow:



Linda said:


> Very hot indeed.



I second that


----------



## Shosh

ladle said:


> Yes I did. Was MOST Entertained by Watson being run out!



Apparently Ponting has pulled his boys into line, especially Watson, who has been a right royal prick with the over celebration after the dismissal of one of the Windies.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Me resized.jpg


From today. I am going on a bit of a pic posting spree.


----------



## Inhibited

Pretty picture... I want full lips like yours..


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74666
> 
> 
> From today. I am going on a bit of a pic posting spree.



Gorgeous pic! Looking quite sassy


----------



## Paul

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74666
> 
> 
> From today. I am going on a bit of a pic posting spree.



Wow! Each picture you post is just as amazing as the previous one.

Thanks.


----------



## mszwebs

Last night...
View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 45.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

parking lot snow pile fun:


----------



## Twilley

mszwebs said:


> Last night...
> View attachment 74695
> 
> 
> View attachment 74696



Looking good as always, miss. Up to nothing good, I hope XP


----------



## littlefairywren

Boredom and my cam, go hand in hand....


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mszwebs said:


> Last night...
> View attachment 74695
> 
> 
> View attachment 74696





Saoirse said:


> parking lot snow pile fun:





littlefairywren said:


> Boredom and my cam, go hand in hand....



Great pics!!


----------



## Inhibited

Agree great pics......... its good to see your pic LFW, ur room is so clean


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Inhibited said:


> LFW, ur room is so clean



Yeah...........she needs to visit me and clean my room   ...........wanna clean bird cages too?? You can have the honor of being pelted with beads and foot toys by Scrabble while he tells you to "hurry up".


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Agree great pics......... its good to see your pic LFW, ur room is so clean





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yeah...........she needs to visit me and clean my room   ...........wanna clean bird cages too?? You can have the honor of being pelted with beads and foot toys by Scrabble while he tells you to "hurry up".



Thanks girls. I have plonked one here before, but it makes me feel weird. I am a bit of a neat freak, but Mizz you can keep that lovely honor of being pelted with beads and toys......although I think that would be so cute. I would get distracted and just want to play instead


----------



## KHayes666

El Mariachi 

View attachment winter 09 002.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Thanks girls. I have plonked one here before, but it makes me feel weird. I am a bit of a neat freak, but Mizz you can keep that lovely honor of being pelted with beads and toys......although I think that would be so cute. I would get distracted and just want to play instead



Then you can distract them from pelting them at me while I clean the cages!!! Drives me insane when he says, "oops!" then dumps his bucket of foot toys on my head. It becomes even more annoying when he laughs hysterically at me after doing that. We all know who's boss around here........and is isn't me.


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Boredom and my cam, go hand in hand....



oh my gosh! that is the cutest picture!! You look so innocent and vulnerable


----------



## Famouslastwords

Since webcam pictures are the craze these days and my effin card reader wont work... 

View attachment Bad Girl.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Since webcam pictures are the craze these days and my effin card reader wont work...



Look at that glint in your eyes!


----------



## Inhibited

Famouslastwords said:


> Since webcam pictures are the craze these days and my effin card reader wont work...



lol i like thats pic heaps, it is cheeky, sexy come here look...


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Look at that glint in your eyes!





Inhibited said:


> lol i like thats pic heaps, it is cheeky, sexy come here look...



Well I was flirting....



>.< With my ex-fiance.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Then you can distract them from pelting them at me while I clean the cages!!! Drives me insane when he says, "oops!" then dumps his bucket of foot toys on my head. It becomes even more annoying when he laughs hysterically at me after doing that. We all know who's boss around here........and is isn't me.



Done deal Mizz, I will distract them and protect your head at the same time 



fat9276 said:


> oh my gosh! that is the cutest picture!! You look so innocent and vulnerable



Thank you sweetie. But don't let the eyes fool you, I am a bad ass LOL. NOT!!


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> Well I was flirting....
> 
> 
> 
> >.< With my ex-fiance.



Did he change his mind??


----------



## Scorsese86

Saoirse said:


> uhh... *giggle*



Such a cute pic of such a cute girl


----------



## Scorsese86

KHayes666 said:


> El Mariachi



Great photo!


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> Did he change his mind??



Well, I'm working on it...

but I mean who wouldn't change their mind for a hot chick like me?


----------



## activistfatgirl

Famouslastwords said:


> Well, I'm working on it...
> 
> but I mean who wouldn't change their mind for a hot chick like me?



You should give up boys.

Just Saying.


----------



## Wagimawr

AGREE
AGREE
AGREE


----------



## activistfatgirl

I went with black hair to mourn the winter and my perpetually dry skin. The only good part about winter, besides tea, is wearing scarves! Had a second of feeling cute today.


----------



## Seth Warren

activistfatgirl said:


> I went with black hair to mourn the winter and my perpetually dry skin. The only good part about winter, besides tea, is wearing scarves! Had a second of feeling cute today.



Keep the black hair and have someone *cough*me*cough* lotion your skin. 

Blue scarves are a cuteness guarantee.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Seth Warren said:


> Keep the black hair and have someone *cough*me*cough* lotion your skin.
> 
> Blue scarves are a cuteness guarantee.



You're in luck. I'm auditioning lotion minions. No, honestly, the ONE thing that I desperately miss about my ex is his attention to my skin's needs. I got full-body moisture, he got to do it. It was a win-win.


----------



## Famouslastwords

activistfatgirl said:


> You should give up boys.
> 
> Just Saying.



Bridget Jones: "But I'm afraid it's still men in general, and Mark Darcy in particular, that I love. Right. If, er, if I ever do decide to, um,... you know, bat for the other side,... ...well, there's no-one else." 




Wagimawr said:


> AGREE
> AGREE
> AGREE



Oh what do you know?


----------



## Wagimawr

Nothing.

Show me.

_Everything._


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> Did he change his mind??



Sigh, looks like he's not going to change his mind. I really thought we hit a turning point last night.


----------



## DeerVictory

am i coy tho?


----------



## succubus_dxb

Raegan said:


> am i coy tho?



Good god, you are just the loveliest thing. :kiss2:


----------



## kayrae

why don't i ever see you posting your outfits on fatshionista?



Raegan said:


> am i coy tho?


----------



## JMCGB

Webcam pic, not the greatest as I am still playing with the settings.


----------



## littlefairywren

JMCGB said:


> Webcam pic, not the greatest as I am still playing with the settings.



Nice pic....mmm, they will like you


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Nice pic....mmm, they will like you



If by "they" you mean "me" then you're right, lfw.


----------



## The Orange Mage

So my hair is getting kinda long.

(Images linked to due to hueg.)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Self/1230091932.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Self/1230091936.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

Raegan said:


> am i coy tho?



absolutely stunning


----------



## luscious_lulu

littlefairywren said:


> Nice pic....mmm, they will like you



lol... yes they will


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Raegan said:


> am i coy tho?


Raegan it should be illegal to be so damned pretty!



JMCGB said:


> Webcam pic, not the greatest as I am still playing with the settings.


I agree with the ladies, you'll do - lol!



The Orange Mage said:


> So my hair is getting kinda long.
> 
> (Images linked to due to hueg.)


Hmmmm, nicely proportioned, I like the long hair on your. It suits your look in these pics.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JMCGB said:


> Webcam pic, not the greatest as I am still playing with the settings.



Is it hot in here? :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Saoirse

The Orange Mage said:


> So my hair is getting kinda long.
> 
> (Images linked to due to hueg.)
> 
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Self/1230091932.jpg
> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Self/1230091936.jpg



Im going to hump you while you sleep.


----------



## Paul

Raegan said:


> am i coy tho?



Nope->You are simply amazing!


----------



## Captain Save

Apparently, I am without shame. :blush: 

View attachment reading1.jpg


----------



## Malarkey

Raegan said:


> am i coy tho?



Stunning,Raegan..........I am slightly jealous, I'll admit it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Captain Save said:


> Apparently, I am without shame. :blush:



hahaha cheeky smile....not a bad book either


----------



## bmann0413

Raegan said:


> am i coy tho?



I honestly think you are one of the cutest things I've ever seen. :smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Captain Save said:


> Apparently, I am without shame. :blush:



The worst of the four, still one of my favorite books. Score one for the Twilighters another has crossed over to the darkside!


----------



## Shosh

Captain Save said:


> Apparently, I am without shame. :blush:



Aww! Freckles on your nose. How cute! Lovely pic Captain.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Captain Save said:


> Apparently, I am without shame. :blush:


Apparently you are handsome and have gorgeous freckles! :smitten: 
Enough to forgive the slight transgression in choice of reading material. Everyone has a need for trash novels every now and then.


----------



## DeerVictory

kayrae said:


> why don't i ever see you posting your outfits on fatshionista?




I fail at posting anything to livejournal. I don't understand how to do it, so I have to get boys to do it for me which is a pain overall. Also, I left the community when I was having a temper tantrum, and now I can't rejoin because I guess they think maybe my journal is a sockpuppet because I don't make journal entries or anything.


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> The worst of the four, still one of my favorite books. Score one for the Twilighters another has crossed over to the darkside!



Breaking dawn was definitely the worst of the four...it was just too anti-climactic for my taste. Eclipse was the best one imo =)


----------



## Aust99

Cross posting from another thread... It's officially 2010 here.... Just got home from NYE celebrations and I can't sleep.... So I'm flooding the boards with pics of me.. lol Here I am... about to head out tonight.... (yesterday??) lol Hope you all have fun celebrating when It's your country's turn...:happy::happy:
View attachment 74832


----------



## Captain Save

littlefairywren said:


> hahaha cheeky smile....not a bad book either


Thanks, lfw!


Famouslastwords said:


> The worst of the four, still one of my favorite books. Score one for the Twilighters another has crossed over to the darkside!


I'm going to spend the next day or two reading it, so I hope it satisfies my curiosity over how it ends. It's more than a little strange, as teenage romance isn't the most likely choice for crusty old sailors like me. :doh:


Shosh said:


> Aww! Freckles on your nose. How cute! Lovely pic Captain.


Thanks, Shosh!


OneWickedAngel said:


> Apparently you are handsome and have gorgeous freckles! :smitten:
> Enough to forgive the slight transgression in choice of reading material. Everyone has a need for trash novels every now and then.


I'm blaming my daughter; she talked about it non-stop, and dragged me to one of the movies. Add my pre-existing obsession with vampires, and I didn't stand a chance. :blush: 

Thank you all; it makes my head swim to complimented by such a gorgeous group of ladies such as yourselves!


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> Cross posting from another thread... It's officially 2010 here.... Just got home from NYE celebrations and I can't sleep.... So I'm flooding the boards with pics of me.. lol Here I am... about to head out tonight.... (yesterday??) lol Hope you all have fun celebrating when It's your country's turn...:happy::happy:
> View attachment 74832



Pretty pic Aust99!
Did you have a good time btw?


----------



## Aust99

:happy:Hi Kimberly... Happy New Year my fellow Aussie...yeah, I did have a good time... I just went to a friends house and hung out there with a few good people... I had alot of fun actually, which was a good change as I have found New Years to be a bit over hyped in the past.

What about you?


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> :happy:Hi Kimberly... Happy New Year my fellow Aussie...yeah, I did have a good time... I just went to a friends house and hung out there with a few good people... I had alot of fun actually, which was a good change as I have found New Years to be a bit over hyped in the past.
> 
> What about you?



Hiya Natalie and Happy New Year to you too!! I forgot all about the fireworks, but still managed to have a good time...albeit a quiet one. I know what you mean about over hyped, but I am planning on a White Christmas this year and that includes NYE with a ball dropping somewhere


----------



## Famouslastwords

nykspree8 said:


> Breaking dawn was definitely the worst of the four...it was just too anti-climactic for my taste. Eclipse was the best one imo =)




Eclipse was my favorite followed by New Moon then Twilight then Breaking Dawn.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Cross posting from another thread... It's officially 2010 here.... Just got home from NYE celebrations and I can't sleep.... So I'm flooding the boards with pics of me.. lol Here I am... about to head out tonight.... (yesterday??) lol Hope you all have fun celebrating when It's your country's turn...:happy::happy:
> View attachment 74832



You look breathtaking, hun!:wubu:


----------



## The Orange Mage

Saoirse said:


> Im going to hump you while you sleep.



Um...thanks. :blush:


----------



## Pharadox

Pictures of me from about 3 days ago. I went on a picture taking spree. If only there was someone around to take pictures for me because my arm can only reach so far.  

View attachment Close.JPG


View attachment Sideglance.JPG


----------



## snuffy2000

New year, new style .


----------



## Just_Jen

Pharadox said:


> Pictures of me from about 3 days ago. I went on a picture taking spree. If only there was someone around to take pictures for me because my arm can only reach so far.



Aint you the cutest thing EVARRR!!  hehe




snuffy2000 said:


> New year, new style .



wowwwww....lovelies new look  *drools*


----------



## succubus_dxb

getting ready for NYE..before we had to cancel because of bomb threats 
 

View attachment NYE.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

nykspree8 said:


> Breaking dawn was definitely the worst of the four...it was just too anti-climactic for my taste. Eclipse was the best one imo =)


I agree with you. Eclipse was my favorite out of the 4.



Famouslastwords said:


> Eclipse was my favorite followed by New Moon then Twilight then Breaking Dawn.


Mine is Eclipse,Twilight, New Moon then Breaking Dawn.
Can't wait to see what they do for the movies for the last two.


----------



## tinkerbell

succubus_dxb said:


> getting ready for NYE..before we had to cancel because of bomb threats



You're so pretty! And sorry that your plans were canceled


----------



## Proner

New Year's Eve pics, I looked so silly in the first and too serious on the second! I have to try to have normal face on pics  

View attachment 22239_232338164708_753559708_3072069_4106222_n.jpg


View attachment 22239_232338189708_753559708_3072071_4490886_n.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> getting ready for NYE..before we had to cancel because of bomb threats



Wow your gorgeous, i haven't heard anything on the news so i hope your still safe..


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> getting ready for NYE..before we had to cancel because of bomb threats



Regardless of bomb threats hon, you look gorgeous 
Main thing is, you were safe!


----------



## Saoirse

new shirt. its super soft!


----------



## DeerVictory

Saoirse said:


> new shirt. its super soft!




Can I take you home? 

Furthermore, can I take you home and keep you? 

Beyond that, can I take you home and keep you and clone you so I can have one on each arm?


----------



## Saoirse

Raegan said:


> Can I take you home?
> 
> Furthermore, can I take you home and keep you?
> 
> Beyond that, can I take you home and keep you and clone you so I can have one on each arm?



YES PLZ!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> YES PLZ!!



Hey wait a second! You're mine! Mine I say! Well I was working up to that part, but I mean, that's what that whole ukele/masturbation thing was about.

Damn you Raegan.

Ummm. Can I have you both? Cuz Raegan you're pretty damn cute yourself...


----------



## Saoirse

Famouslastwords said:


> Hey wait a second! You're mine! Mine I say! Well I was working up to that part, but I mean, that's what that whole ukele/masturbation thing was about.
> 
> Damn you Raegan.
> 
> Ummm. Can I have you both? Cuz Raegan you're pretty damn cute yourself...



oh gahd! sexy 3some!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> oh gahd! sexy 3some!



Best threesome I could think of. Is there a drool icon? No. Well by God there ought to be. :batting:


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> New Year's Eve pics, I looked so silly in the first and too serious on the second! I have to try to have normal face on pics



Can I put a long blonde wig on you and call you Legolas? Or a curly dark pony-tail and call you Boot Strap Turner? Yeah??!! Ok??!!! 
The Orlando Bloom fans of the world thank you for posting


----------



## AnotherJessica

I bought a new webcam, took a couple of pictures with it! It's not a great one but I wanted it to keep in touch with a few friends and it does the job!


----------



## KHayes666

AnotherJessica said:


> I bought a new webcam, took a couple of pictures with it! It's not a great one but I wanted it to keep in touch with a few friends and it does the job!



very cute


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*ANOTHER JESSICA:* What Type of Webcam is that? Those Photos are Amazing!
Not To Mention your just Adorable!..You Look Perky in that first one, Lol!






I think these are newest?...Too tired to telll.


----------



## ATF

You look good Jessica. Wish I could find a girlfriend like that.


----------



## Proner

fat9276 said:


> Can I put a long blonde wig on you and call you Legolas? Or a curly dark pony-tail and call you Boot Strap Turner? Yeah??!! Ok??!!!
> The Orlando Bloom fans of the world thank you for posting



That's the first time someone compare me to Orlando Bloom lol. 
I had already wore a blonde wig but don't really look like Legolas  

View attachment 5528_117563454708_753559708_2231333_7925655_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99

snuffy2000 said:


> New year, new style .



Your really cute.... :happy:


succubus_dxb said:


> getting ready for NYE..before we had to cancel because of bomb threats


Sooooo pretty as usual...



Saoirse said:


> new shirt. its super soft!


 Love the necklace... you have great style!!



AnotherJessica said:


> I bought a new webcam, took a couple of pictures with it! It's not a great one but I wanted it to keep in touch with a few friends and it does the job!



Photo's look great... very clear.. Your so pretty



Proner said:


> New Year's Eve pics, I looked so silly in the first and too serious on the second! I have to try to have normal face on pics


Your adorable!! 


Your Plump Princess said:


> *ANOTHER JESSICA:* snip....
> 
> I think these are newest?...Too tired to telll.



You look so cozy and warm wrapped up in that blanket...


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> That's the first time someone compare me to Orlando Bloom lol.
> I had already wore a blonde wig but don't really look like Legolas



Only you could wear that wig with a yellow t-shirt and still look super-hot!


----------



## JMCGB

Another crappy web cam pic. They are getting better though. Thanks to everyone who commented on my last pic. Much appreciated!


----------



## AuntHen

JMCGB said:


> Another crappy web cam pic. They are getting better though. Thanks to everyone who commented on my last pic. Much appreciated!




wow! hellllllooooooooooooooo!!! <purrs like a kitty>

your last pic may have been a crappy web pic, but there is nothing crappy about you sir!


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> Only you could wear that wig with a yellow t-shirt and still look super-hot!



agreed! every pic of him I see, I just kind of space out for a bit... hottie trance I guess :blush:


----------



## Proner

Aust99 said:


> Your adorable!!



Thank you 



Gingembre said:


> Only you could wear that wig with a yellow t-shirt and still look super-hot!



Thanks Gingembre, it's always nice to receive compliments by you 
It was during a costume party and wearing a wig in summer is definitely not a good idea! It was just too damn hot  



fat9276 said:


> agreed! every pic of him I see, I just kind of space out for a bit... hottie trance I guess :blush:



Thank you make me blush for loong minutes lol, it's really hard to stop blushing when it begin


----------



## JMCGB

fat9276 said:


> wow! hellllllooooooooooooooo!!! <purrs like a kitty>
> 
> your last pic may have been a crappy web pic, but there is nothing crappy about you sir!



Thank you for the wonderful compliments! You are far too kind. :blush:


----------



## thatgirl08

At a recent get together with my close friends (The Nasty Nine as we so lovingly refer to ourselves) from high school.





Strawberry Daiquiriiiii





Me & Disaster117





Me & my friend Steph.. this, is sausage dip.. it is heaven on earth<3.


----------



## AuntHen

It's finally cold enough in FL to wear a hoodie!!


----------



## Wagimawr

Hoodies are adorable. So are the girls that wear them.


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> It's finally cold enough in FL to wear a hoodie!!



Now who is cute?!!!
You are beautiful my friend :wubu:


----------



## babyjeep21

I cut my hair off! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-01-03 at 19.50 #3.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

fat9276 said:


> wow! hellllllooooooooooooooo!!! <purrs like a kitty>
> 
> your last pic may have been a crappy web pic, but there is nothing crappy about you sir!



Absolutely not! He's mine I say, he's mine!!!!  :wubu::batting::wubu::batting::wubu::batting:


----------



## AuntHen

thatgirl08 said:


> At a recent get together with my close friends (The Nasty Nine as we so lovingly refer to ourselves) from high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry Daiquiriiiii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Disaster117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & my friend Steph.. this, is sausage dip.. it is heaven on earth<3.



are you ever NOT cute??!! You are a very beautiful young woman and make very cute facial expressions!:happy: Disaster too! Very pretty girlies!


----------



## AuntHen

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Absolutely not! He's mine I say, he's mine!!!!  :wubu::batting::wubu::batting::wubu::batting:




hahahaha... his first pic was very James McAvoyish, so I may have to fight you!!


----------



## Tooz

Life was good-- didn't even care that they lost.

Buffalove.


----------



## thatgirl08

fat9276 said:


> are you ever NOT cute??!! You are a very beautiful young woman and make very cute facial expressions!:happy: Disaster too! Very pretty girlies!



Thank you!! :]



Tooz said:


> Life was good-- didn't even care that they lost.
> 
> Buffalove.



You look so cute!!


----------



## Saoirse

fat9276 said:


> hahahaha... his first pic was very James McAvoyish, so I may have to fight you!!



holy crap. i had to go back and look. you're right!! :smitten:


----------



## AuntHen

Saoirse said:


> holy crap. i had to go back and look. you're right!! :smitten:



yeah and it didnt help that I looked at his profile pic... the eyes attacked me! I was helpless


I'm considering stalking him and Proner at the same time...<laughs in an evil manner>


----------



## tonynyc

Tooz said:


> Life was good-- didn't even care that they lost.
> 
> Buffalove.



Even better when you share a nice pic and wearing glasses too... a double win-win :happy:

Now was this picture taken at the Buffalo Bills or Buffalo Sabres game?


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> At a recent get together with my close friends (The Nasty Nine as we so lovingly refer to ourselves) from high school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry Daiquiriiiii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Disaster117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & my friend Steph.. this, is sausage dip.. it is heaven on earth<3.



Buncha hotties!


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks FLW!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

babyjeep21 said:


> I cut my hair off!


You know, when I first read that you cut your hair, I thought "Nooooo, it was so beautiful!" But that cut really brings out your enormous, lovely eyes even more. Big thumbs up.


----------



## northwestbbw

it's been awhile since i posted a recent pic, although I haven't changed all that much haha


----------



## luscious_lulu

JMCGB said:


> Another crappy web cam pic. They are getting better though. Thanks to everyone who commented on my last pic. Much appreciated!


:smitten:




thatgirl08 said:


> At a recent get together with my close friends (The Nasty Nine as we so lovingly refer to ourselves) from high school.



Looks Like you are having tons of fun! 



fat9276 said:


> It's finally cold enough in FL to wear a hoodie!!



I hate you (j/k). I wish it was warm enough here to get away with just a hoodie! It looks good on you. 



babyjeep21 said:


> I cut my hair off!



It looks good on you. 



Tooz said:


> Life was good-- didn't even care that they lost.
> 
> Buffalove.



You're way too funny! 



northwestbbw said:


> it's been awhile since i posted a recent pic, although I haven't changed all that much haha



Nice picture. 

(Celebrates because she can multiquote!)


----------



## Gingembre

northwestbbw said:


> it's been awhile since i posted a recent pic, although I haven't changed all that much haha



You have such an adorable face! :happy:


----------



## Proner

fat9276 said:


> It's finally cold enough in FL to wear a hoodie!!



Really nice pic ... and yay for the hoodie



northwestbbw said:


> it's been awhile since i posted a recent pic, although I haven't changed all that much haha



Cute Cute face... Did I said you have a very cute face


----------



## northwestbbw

Proner said:


> Really nice pic ... and yay for the hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Cute face... Did I said you have a very cute face





Gingembre said:


> You have such an adorable face! :happy:



Haha thanks proner and Ging :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren

northwestbbw said:


> it's been awhile since i posted a recent pic, although I haven't changed all that much haha



Gosh, you are so cute and sweet....like a little ladybug


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> Really nice pic ... and yay for the hoodie



merci beaucoup monsieur!:happy:


----------



## Blackjack

From the weekend. My hair looks awful 'cuz I didn't comb it or anything, but I like the pic anyhow.


----------



## AuntHen

Blackjack said:


> From the weekend. My hair looks awful 'cuz I didn't comb it or anything, but I like the pic anyhow.




I think your hair looks rad


----------



## PhatChk

Blackjack said:


> From the weekend. My hair looks awful 'cuz I didn't comb it or anything, but I like the pic anyhow.



I like this alot ^_^


----------



## PhatChk

Me on New Years Eve 

View attachment sm.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

PhatChk said:


> Me on New Years Eve



You look so pretty PhatChk! Oh, and I want your lips....in a non pervy sort of way, you know lol


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> You look so pretty PhatChk! Oh, and I want your lips....in a non pervy sort of way, you know lol



I want them in a pervy sort of way.... Pervert!!!


----------



## northwestbbw

littlefairywren said:


> Gosh, you are so cute and sweet....like a little ladybug



you're too sweet! thanks LFW


----------



## KHayes666

Me looking totally sheik at the New Year's BBW Bash 

View attachment Sheik.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Yes so sheik Hayes! LOL No you look good.  

Love the pic PC! That is a great color on you.


----------



## AuntHen

PhatChk said:


> Me on New Years Eve



you are so pretty and stylish! You look so "up north" and "city cool" 




KHayes666 said:


> Me looking totally sheik at the New Year's BBW Bash



You look like you are getting ready to do UNMENTIONABLE things to someone


----------



## tonynyc

fat9276 said:


> are you ever NOT cute??!! You are a very beautiful young woman and make very cute facial expressions!:happy: Disaster too! Very pretty girlies!



*I agree very nice pic Thatgirl08 and Disaster- how was the sausage dip?*



northwestbbw said:


> it's been awhile since i posted a recent pic, although I haven't changed all that much haha



*You look great and eyeglasses are always a Win-Win*



Blackjack said:


> From the weekend. My hair looks awful 'cuz I didn't comb it or anything, but I like the pic anyhow.



*Blackjack that is a nice picture and the look goes well on you -not many folks can pull that off*



PhatChk said:


> Me on New Years Eve



*
PhatChk: you always take the nicest pictures. Nice outfit & were you at your fav place for the NYE Dinner
*



KHayes666 said:


> Me looking totally sheik at the New Year's BBW Bash



*K*evin- not just "Totally Sheik" but...*"Totally Iron Sheik"* :happy:

*"Time to Break some Backs and make some folks Humble" - The Iron Shiek* :bow:






*Iron Sheik Soundboard*


----------



## Fonzy

Me in bed alone on Sunday after work  Only had one day free over the last two weeks of the Christmas period and that was Christmas Day, so actually kinda glad its over! 

View attachment DSC00881.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

not me... my 2010 resolutions instead.


----------



## thatgirl08

That's a cool idea!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> From the weekend. My hair looks awful 'cuz I didn't comb it or anything, but I like the pic anyhow.



Nice pic! 

You remind me of someone.............I know! Jesus!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

fat9276 said:


> hahahaha... his first pic was very James McAvoyish, so I may have to fight you!!



I'll Win!!!!!!! I saw him first! I call dibs! 



fat9276 said:


> yeah and it didnt help that I looked at his profile pic... the eyes attacked me! I was helpless
> 
> 
> I'm considering stalking him and Proner at the same time...<laughs in an evil manner>



Yes, he's hoooooooooooooooooooooooot.................hmmmmmmmmmmm.........I MIGHT be willing to share him and we can have stalking parties........


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

northwestbbw said:


> it's been awhile since i posted a recent pic, although I haven't changed all that much haha



Very pretty! I love your glasses and I'd die to have your hair! lol So shiny!


----------



## AuntHen

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'll Win!!!!!!! I saw him first! I call dibs!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he's hoooooooooooooooooooooooot.................hmmmmmmmmmmm.........I MIGHT be willing to share him and we can have stalking parties........



I am too retarded to stalk anyone truly Plus I need Proner to take me on a tour of Bordeaux and the Pyrenees  If I am in jail, how will that happen? hahahahaha


----------



## PhatChk

littlefairywren said:


> You look so pretty PhatChk! Oh, and I want your lips....in a non pervy sort of way, you know lol



Thank you!! Muahh!



Aust99 said:


> I want them in a pervy sort of way.... Pervert!!!


:wubu::blush::blush::kiss2:




fat9276 said:


> you are so pretty and stylish! You look so "up north" and "city cool"



Thats a great compliment to a geek like me!



tonynyc said:


> *
> PhatChk: you always take the nicest pictures. Nice outfit & were you at your fav place for the NYE Dinner
> *
> 
> I did not but I went to Boston!! I had lots of fun. Thank you for the compliments. ^_^


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

My most recent picture of me that I like. I liked how my hair was looking that day, which is rare, so thought I'd best get a photo.


----------



## Saoirse

Dance_Epidemic said:


> My most recent picture of me that I like. I liked how my hair was looking that day, which is rare, so thought I'd best get a photo.



OH Hai thar. :smitten:


----------



## Jay West Coast

Blackjack said:


> From the weekend. My hair looks awful 'cuz I didn't comb it or anything, but I like the pic anyhow.



I'm not normally into pics of cameras in mirrors, but this composition is "teh shit." Nice work, man!

Dig the Jesus look. Man, makes me miss my college days in Eugene...


----------



## LovelyLiz

This past weekend at The Grove (an outdoor shopping/eating/movie complex in L.A.).


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Relaxing into the next decade!

JUST CALL ME EASY BREEZY PHIL!!!!!!


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Relaxing Into The New Year!

Just Call Me Easy Breezy Phil!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 5320_214989025065_844470065_7713988_6512750_n.jpg


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

Saoirse said:


> OH Hai thar. :smitten:


----------



## Blockierer

mcbeth said:


> This past weekend at The Grove (an outdoor shopping/eating/movie complex in L.A.).


Lovely pic  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Saoirse

Dance_Epidemic said:


>



I just googled for a minute to find a cute response.

but i failed.


----------



## Famouslastwords

FTMFW My homie. 

View attachment funny-pictures-cat-baby-chair-past-tense.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

A very dear (Dims) friend sent me this hat for Christmas... I had to take some pics to show her (and she has all ready seen them).


----------



## Surlysomething

ICEMANSS00 said:


> Relaxing Into The New Year!
> 
> Just Call Me Easy Breezy Phil!!!!!!!!!!!!!




put some hustle into it


----------



## The Orange Mage




----------



## Weirdo890

I don't have a photo, but can I post a YouTube video of me?


----------



## luscious_lulu

Dance_Epidemic said:


> My most recent picture of me that I like. I liked how my hair was looking that day, which is rare, so thought I'd best get a photo.



:bow:




mcbeth said:


> This past weekend at The Grove (an outdoor shopping/eating/movie complex in L.A.).



Cute! 



ICEMANSS00 said:


> Relaxing Into The New Year!
> 
> Just Call Me Easy Breezy Phil!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Please tell me you are a linebacker...



Weirdo890 said:


> I don't have a photo, but can I post a YouTube video of me?



Sure, why not!


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> This past weekend at The Grove (an outdoor shopping/eating/movie complex in L.A.).



tres cute/pretty! :happy:


----------



## ICEMANSS00

luscious_lulu said:


> :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you are a linebacker...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, why not!


No, I play Runningback, Tight End, and Defensive End!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> I don't have a photo, but can I post a YouTube video of me?


Of course!


----------



## Weirdo890

Here's my YouTube vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU24ty301nY


----------



## DreamyInToronto

PhatChk said:


> Me on New Years Eve



You are SOOOO beautiful! Happy New Year to you! I tried to give you rep but I couldn't.... xoxoxo


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> Here's my YouTube vid.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU24ty301nY



Weirdo890, you are just adorable!!
I love putting a face to the name...


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> Weirdo890, you are just adorable!!
> I love putting a face to the name...



It's my chubby boyish face, isn't it?


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> It's my chubby boyish face, isn't it?



Yes indeedy!


----------



## Weirdo890

littlefairywren said:


> Yes indeedy!



I knew it. Nobody is immune to its charm.


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Weirdo890, you are just adorable!!
> I love putting a face to the name...



lol i will have to send you pic so i'm not a faceless name...


----------



## northwestbbw

mcbeth said:


> This past weekend at The Grove (an outdoor shopping/eating/movie complex in L.A.).



Cute! you're adorable


----------



## northwestbbw

tonynyc said:


> *I agree very nice pic Thatgirl08 and Disaster- how was the sausage dip?*
> 
> 
> 
> *You look great and eyeglasses are always a Win-Win*





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Very pretty! I love your glasses and I'd die to have your hair! lol So shiny!




Thanks Tony and MSB


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> lol i will have to send you pic so i'm not a faceless name...



Yes, yes...


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Yes, yes...



Check your hotmail... when you have time that is and are good and ready...


----------



## LovelyLiz

Blockierer said:


> Lovely pic  Thanks for sharing



Thanks! Glad to share. 



luscious_lulu said:


> Cute!



Thanks, Lulu!



fat9276 said:


> tres cute/pretty! :happy:



Merci, merci.  And, I like that you said cute/pretty. Though, I've tried to make my peace with the word "cute" over the years...lol (Grass is always greener!)



northwestbbw said:


> Cute! you're adorable



Awww, thank you!


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Check your hotmail... when you have time that is and are good and ready...



Ta hon...pretty girl!
Hahaha, how daft is this....I am sitting here and wondering how did you get my email. I forget the stuff I have on my profile till someone reminds me lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Blackjack said:


> From the weekend. My hair looks awful 'cuz I didn't comb it or anything, but I like the pic anyhow.


"JESUS CHRIST! -- No, Just BlackJack." 


I -LOVE- The Hair, though.
Srsly.


----------



## hillking12

Here a pic of me with Jasper frm Twilight and his band 100 Monkeys had in store at my Job last week. I know nothing about twilight but the band gave a good acoustic performance.



P.S. i look so out of place in this pic LOL


----------



## Proner

It rarely rarely snow here so I jumped on the opportunity to took a pic with this beautiful white thing  

View attachment DSCN3581.JPG


----------



## Saoirse

I looked like a hobo today. But at least Im comfortable looking like a hobo.


----------



## mel

Proner said:


> It rarely rarely snow here so I jumped on the opportunity to took a pic with this beautiful white thing



awww great picture!


----------



## mel

mcbeth said:


> This past weekend at The Grove (an outdoor shopping/eating/movie complex in L.A.).



you are so pretty!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> It rarely rarely snow here so I jumped on the opportunity to took a pic with this beautiful white thing



Great pic! You look very happy and content.


----------



## PhatChk

Proner said:


> It rarely rarely snow here so I jumped on the opportunity to took a pic with this beautiful white thing




Very Cute!


----------



## Famouslastwords

hillking12 said:


> Here a pic of me with Jasper frm Twilight and his band 100 Monkeys had in store at my Job last week. I know nothing about twilight but the band gave a good acoustic performance.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. i look so out of place in this pic LOL




I spot you but I can't for the life of me spot Jasper. He must look so different. I confess I didn't stare too long, but I've only ever seen him as a blonde vampire with a serious face so meh.


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> It rarely rarely snow here so I jumped on the opportunity to took a pic with this beautiful white thing




You are so handsome (tres beau)! Your nose looks a little cold though...awwww  Il fait froid ici, aussi! No snow though.


----------



## AuntHen

Saoirse said:


> I looked like a hobo today. But at least Im comfortable looking like a hobo.



you look darling... I wanna hang out with you and sip on some coffee or tea too (soda?)!


----------



## Tooz

Saoirse said:


> I looked like a hobo today. But at least Im comfortable looking like a hobo.



cumbyssssss


----------



## Saoirse

fat9276 said:


> you look darling... I wanna hang out with you and sip on some coffee or tea too (soda?)!



i love hanging out and sipping tea!




Tooz said:


> cumbyssssss



I am a Chill Zone addict. I usually go for the slurpies, but an ice cold soda was calling this time. I love Scumby's!


----------



## hillking12

Famouslastwords said:


> I spot you but I can't for the life of me spot Jasper. He must look so different. I confess I didn't stare too long, but I've only ever seen him as a blonde vampire with a serious face so meh.


Hes the one with the skeleton shirt


----------



## Saoirse

Im gonna stop being a picwhore but i adore this one.







:wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Saoirse said:


> Im gonna stop being a picwhore but i adore this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Great pic! You look adorable in it.


----------



## JMCGB

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Absolutely not! He's mine I say, he's mine!!!!





fat9276 said:


> hahahaha... his first pic was very James McAvoyish, so I may have to fight you!!





fat9276 said:


> yeah and it didnt help that I looked at his profile pic... the eyes attacked me! I was helpless
> 
> 
> I'm considering stalking him and Proner at the same time...<laughs in an evil manner>





MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'll Win!!!!!!! I saw him first! I call dibs!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he's hoooooooooooooooooooooooot.................hmmmmmmmmmmm.........I MIGHT be willing to share him and we can have stalking parties........





fat9276 said:


> I am too retarded to stalk anyone truly Plus I need Proner to take me on a tour of Bordeaux and the Pyrenees  If I am in jail, how will that happen? hahahahaha





Good thing I am modest as hell becaue this dialogue sure could give a guy a massive ego trip.  Seriously though, thank you both for such wonderful compliments. I really don't know what else to say. :blush:


----------



## Saoirse

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Great pic! You look adorable in it.



haha thanks. Chewie's my boo!


----------



## Saoirse

JMCGB said:


> Good thing I am modest as hell becaue this dialogue sure could give a guy a massive ego trip.  Seriously though, thank you both for such wonderful compliments. I really don't know what else to say. :blush:



just say yes to whatever we ask of you.


----------



## JMCGB

mcbeth said:


> This past weekend at The Grove (an outdoor shopping/eating/movie complex in L.A.).



What a nice smile! The Grove sure looks like a good time.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saoirse said:


> Im gonna stop being a picwhore but i adore this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu:



HAHAHAHHA! Maximum Awesome! I hope you x-post this to the Goofy Picture Thread!


----------



## Saoirse

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHHA! Maximum Awesome! I hope you x-post this to the Goofy Picture Thread!



haha no i didnt, but i have a different one for that! thanks!


----------



## LoveBHMS

double post..


----------



## LovelyLiz

JMCGB said:


> What a nice smile! The Grove sure looks like a good time.



Thank you  And it is a good time! Whenever you're in the area...let me know. 



mel said:


> you are so pretty!!



Wow, Mel. Thanks so much!


----------



## Tooz

Saoirse said:


> I am a Chill Zone addict. I usually go for the slurpies, but an ice cold soda was calling this time. I love Scumby's!




I wish we had them up this far. In my Mass days I was a Cumby's addict.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Today


----------



## northwestbbw

Proner said:


> It rarely rarely snow here so I jumped on the opportunity to took a pic with this beautiful white thing



that looks so pretty  remember to be careful not to slip on ur bum! 

looking good Romain and btw...your stubble looks very nice haha


----------



## northwestbbw

Saoirse said:


> Im gonna stop being a picwhore but i adore this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu:



Chubaka!! I love this picture haha you look cute


----------



## LovelyLiz

IdahoCynth said:


> Today



Looking good! You have that gleam in your eye like you're up to something...


----------



## Weirdo890

Saoirse said:


> I looked like a hobo today. But at least Im comfortable looking like a hobo.



You are a cute woman. Nice photo. I like it when people are relaxed.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JMCGB said:


> Good thing I am modest as hell becaue this dialogue sure could give a guy a massive ego trip.  Seriously though, thank you both for such wonderful compliments. I really don't know what else to say. :blush:



:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:
:kiss2:,
Mizz


----------



## AuntHen

Relaxing after the work week... er maybe a little too much??!! hahaha


----------



## JonesT

fat9276 said:


> Relaxing after the work week... er maybe a little too much??!! hahaha


Lookin good


----------



## Inhibited

fat9276 said:


> Relaxing after the work week... er maybe a little too much??!! hahaha



atta girl


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Relaxing after the work week... er maybe a little too much??!! hahaha



Did you know, you kinda glow in all of your photos  
LOL, after one glass I would be on the floor!


----------



## Famouslastwords

fat9276 said:


> Relaxing after the work week... er maybe a little too much??!! hahaha



OH MY FUCKING GAWD. 

MARRY ME


----------



## Famouslastwords

hillking12 said:


> Hes the one with the skeleton shirt



I just don't see it. Wow he looks so different there. Are you sure that it's Jackson Rathbone?

This guy? 

View attachment Jasper.jpg


----------



## adasiyan

Its been ages since i posted an updated pic.
Heres me this evening - straight out of the shower complete with a towel wrapped around my head 






and sans towel with relatively (week old) new black hair


----------



## Pharadox

fat9276 said:


> Relaxing after the work week... er maybe a little too much??!! hahaha



Haha, I have a girl crush on you. Every time you post pictures I'm all googly-eyed "She's soooo pretty." You know, even when you're attempting to inhale an entire bottle in one go.


----------



## chicken legs

Famouslastwords said:


> I just don't see it. Wow he looks so different there. Are you sure that it's Jackson Rathbone?
> 
> This guy?




LOL...its amazing what Hair, Make-up, Clothes, and Lighting can do

But wow ..I couldn't recognize him either


----------



## AuntHen

Famouslastwords said:


> I just don't see it. Wow he looks so different there. Are you sure that it's Jackson Rathbone?
> 
> This guy?




I didnt see it either


----------



## hearapianofall

oddly enough, my most recent picture is me getting acupuncture on a cruise ship? you cant even see the needles really :huh: maybe i should get my own camera? 

View attachment acupuncture.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

hearapianofall said:


> oddly enough, my most recent picture is me getting acupuncture on a cruise ship? you cant even see the needles really :huh: maybe i should get my own camera?



Yum! :wubu::happy::wubu::happy::wubu:

I can see them. I've had that done many times in the past before; very relaxing.


----------



## Saoirse

Famouslastwords said:


> I just don't see it. Wow he looks so different there. Are you sure that it's Jackson Rathbone?
> 
> This guy?



its him. dude has a band.


----------



## Famouslastwords

I am so only attracted to him as that picture I posted or a Cullen then. Cuz in that one pic he looks skankeh.


----------



## AuntHen

JonesT said:


> Lookin good





Inhibited said:


> atta girl





littlefairywren said:


> Did you know, you kinda glow in all of your photos
> LOL, after one glass I would be on the floor!





Famouslastwords said:


> OH MY FUCKING GAWD.
> 
> MARRY ME





Pharadox said:


> Haha, I have a girl crush on you. Every time you post pictures I'm all googly-eyed "She's soooo pretty." You know, even when you're attempting to inhale an entire bottle in one go.




aww thanks :blush::happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

hearapianofall said:


> oddly enough, my most recent picture is me getting acupuncture on a cruise ship? you cant even see the needles really :huh: maybe i should get my own camera?



Hot. The up the nose angle is always especially attractive. Kidding! You know you're smokin' and all that.

Where did you go on the cruise?


----------



## hearapianofall

i know it huh? well i try not to so i dont sound like an ass atleast 

it was a little week long mexican riviera cruise right after christmas... the only recognizable place we stopped at was cabo san lucas... it was pretty sweet just wandering around the slummy little town having contraband thrust upon me... and i never got a tan... fuck'em i dont want a tan!


----------



## Oldtimer76

adasiyan said:


> Its been ages since i posted an updated pic.
> Heres me this evening - straight out of the shower complete with a towel wrapped around my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sans towel with relatively (week old) new black hair



Wow! Looking stunning in that second pic!:wubu:


----------



## steely

Thought I'd post over here for a change. I don't believe I have.


----------



## succubus_dxb

steely said:


> Thought I'd post over here for a change. I don't believe I have.



such a beautiful picture, and it looks like you're thinking something cheeky!


----------



## steely

succubus_dxb said:


> such a beautiful picture, and it looks like you're thinking something cheeky!



Thank you, my characteristic smirk.


----------



## AuntHen

Me getting ready for church services I love my new necklace! (My sister's mother-in-law gave it to me for Christmas) :wubu:


----------



## steely

Very pretty, you and the necklace but you first.


----------



## DJ_S

It's been a while, since posting here.. Here's me at the beach yesterday!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Me getting ready for church services I love my new necklace! (My sister's mother-in-law gave it to me for Christmas) :wubu:



I love the colour of your eyes...so clear. And of course, you look lovely my sweet 


DJ_S said:


> It's been a while, since posting here.. Here's me at the beach yesterday!


Hey DJ_S, is it still hot down there? I know you guys are supposed to have another heat wave today.


----------



## Proner

mel said:


> awww great picture!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pic! You look very happy and content.





PhatChk said:


> Very Cute!



Thanks everyone 



fat9276 said:


> You are so handsome (tres beau)! Your nose looks a little cold though...awwww  Il fait froid ici, aussi! No snow though.



Thanks! My nose was just freezing, I'm not used to this cold lol



northwestbbw said:


> that looks so pretty  remember to be careful not to slip on ur bum!
> 
> looking good Romain and btw...your stubble looks very nice haha



Thanks I have already slip but my bum seems to be harder than I thought 


And again new pics, I'm sorry I was bored yesterday so I try to took more artistic pics... not sure it's a success 

View attachment DSCN3603.JPG


View attachment DSCN3609.JPG


----------



## speakeasy

Squinting against the cold wind at the ocean on New Year's Eve.


----------



## northwestbbw

speakeasy said:


> Squinting against the cold wind at the ocean on New Year's Eve.



Cold Northwest...I'm just surprised we haven't gotten any snow here in Seattle yet lol. 
Btw you look cute in this picture even though you are probably freezing


----------



## northwestbbw

Proner said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! My nose was just freezing, I'm not used to this cold lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I have already slip but my bum seems to be harder than I thought
> 
> 
> And again new pics, I'm sorry I was bored yesterday so I try to took more artistic pics... not sure it's a success



Very nice pics proner. I'd say a SUCCESS!


----------



## LovelyLiz

DJ_S said:


> It's been a while, since posting here.. Here's me at the beach yesterday!



Great pic. You have amazing hair!



speakeasy said:


> Squinting against the cold wind at the ocean on New Year's Eve.



You are one of those effortlessly hot people. Even in the cold. (And you have a mystery hand groping your chest!)


----------



## DJ_S

littlefairywren said:


> Sure is, 43 deg today! Although cooling down for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> Cheers mcbeth!


----------



## speakeasy

northwestbbw said:


> Cold Northwest...I'm just surprised we haven't gotten any snow here in Seattle yet lol.
> Btw you look cute in this picture even though you are probably freezing



Thanks! I love it when it snows in Washington because it's like a holiday. School usually gets canceled and everybody walks to the liquor store. On the other hand, dry winters like this one are nice because you don't have to cancel your travel plans to the beach.



mcbeth said:


> You are one of those effortlessly hot people. Even in the cold. (And you have a mystery hand groping your chest!)



Again, thanks! That's one of my buddies groping my chest. It looks like I cropped out the people next to me, but that's actually just how the picture turned out. He just reached in there for a quick feel. That's cool, I guess...


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Me ~ this weekend.  

View attachment Copy of 100_4891 (2).JPG


----------



## steely

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Me ~ this weekend.



You look so beautiful!


----------



## LovelyLiz

steely said:


> Thought I'd post over here for a change. I don't believe I have.



Didn't see this earlier. You are a beautiful woman!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

In 2 days, I will be having my 1 year anniversary with the city of Melbourne.....I think it's a long-term kinda thing  

View attachment Bobbieroo.jpg


----------



## steely

succubus_dxb said:


> In 2 days, I will be having my 1 year anniversary with the city of Melbourne.....I think it's a long-term kinda thing



I love this pic!


----------



## tonynyc

Taken at the gym today -post workout (showered up - feeling healthy) :happy: - wearing a thermal undershirt. It's "bone chiiling" cold today. Have to stay warm


----------



## the_captain

succubus_dxb said:


> In 2 days, I will be having my 1 year anniversary with the city of Melbourne.....I think it's a long-term kinda thing



Say, I used to work for the City of Melbourne! 

Oh, wait, different Melbourne...:doh:


----------



## Saoirse

speakeasy said:


> Squinting against the cold wind at the ocean on New Year's Eve.



You remind me of Carter Gravatt and this is a good thing.


----------



## succubus_dxb

the_captain said:


> Say, I used to work for the City of Melbourne!
> 
> Oh, wait, different Melbourne...:doh:



I do believe I'm in the REAL Melbourne


----------



## succubus_dxb

speakeasy said:


> Squinting against the cold wind at the ocean on New Year's Eve.



you are gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> I do believe I'm in the REAL Melbourne



Hey Bobbi, back in the REAL Melbourne....how was your holiday sweet girl? I love your kangaroo


----------



## succubus_dxb

littlefairywren said:


> Hey Bobbi, back in the REAL Melbourne....how was your holiday sweet girl? I love your kangaroo



My holiday was lovely thank you! Hope your christmas and new years were too!

I'm coming to Sydney for a visit- going to write in the Aussie thread soon! x


----------



## speakeasy

Saoirse said:


> You remind me of Carter Gravatt and this is a good thing.



Haha, I don't know, it might just be the camera angle...
But still, thanks. He's a good looking dude.



succubus_dxb said:


> you are gorgeous :wubu:



Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## adasiyan

Oldtimer76 said:


> Wow! Looking stunning in that second pic!:wubu:



aw shucks, thanks


----------



## Saoirse

speakeasy said:


> Haha, I don't know, it might just be the camera angle...
> But still, thanks. He's a good looking dude.



mmm yes he is. Not to mention talented like a mofo. :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

I got a laptop recently and it can read memory cards so I can post these pictures I took Christmas eve. I got my hair done but it fell, I think it looks alright even though it fell, the first two of these pictures were taken Christmas night. 

View attachment christmas hair.jpg


View attachment christmas hair 1.jpg


View attachment christmas hair side.jpg


View attachment christmas hair back.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a laptop recently and it can read memory cards so I can post these pictures I took Christmas eve. I got my hair done but it fell, I think it looks alright even though it fell, the first two of these pictures were taken Christmas night.



I thought I told you to get in my handbag!! 
You look so pretty my sweet, and I love the colour of your hair.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a laptop recently and it can read memory cards so I can post these pictures I took Christmas eve. I got my hair done but it fell, I think it looks alright even though it fell, the first two of these pictures were taken Christmas night.



You're adorable! I love the color of your hair!
Mizz


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a laptop recently and it can read memory cards so I can post these pictures I took Christmas eve. I got my hair done but it fell, I think it looks alright even though it fell, the first two of these pictures were taken Christmas night.



Wow! Fallen or not, your hair looks fabulous! Nice pics!


----------



## mpls_girl26

The new me! Got new glasses, chopped off 8 inches of hair, got bangs and put in highlights  

View attachment Picture 029.jpg


View attachment Picture 034.jpg


----------



## Melli-girl

ok-- so-- I'm new around here, sorta. New-- again.
Back for more... hahah. Why did I ever leave? 

So this was my costume for halloween-- i was a flower girl

View attachment small flower girl1.jpg


----------



## JMCGB

One from this weekend. Still working on my webcam settings.


----------



## AuntHen

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a laptop recently and it can read memory cards so I can post these pictures I took Christmas eve. I got my hair done but it fell, I think it looks alright even though it fell, the first two of these pictures were taken Christmas night.




CUTE!!!  Rockin' the Little Women hair! Love it!


----------



## AuntHen

JMCGB said:


> One from this weekend. Still working on my webcam settings.




um yeah James, it is set just fine!


----------



## furious styles

not as cool as a nike logo but still.


----------



## Crystal

Melli-girl said:


> ok-- so-- I'm new around here, sorta. New-- again.
> Back for more... hahah. Why did I ever leave?
> 
> So this was my costume for halloween-- i was a flower girl
> 
> View attachment 75367



Very, very pretty.  Your makeup looks fantastic.


----------



## maureenc

My parents adopted a new kitten, so I took the opportunity to take pictures with him :wubu:...he's adorable!


----------



## Famouslastwords

maureenc said:


> My parents adopted a new kitten, so I took the opportunity to take pictures with him :wubu:...he's adorable!



OMG HOW CUTE! I LURVE KITTEHS!


----------



## maureenc

Famouslastwords said:


> OMG HOW CUTE! I LURVE KITTEHS!



I know!!! Isn't he sweet! He's the nicest kitten ever as well! very friendly


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

maureenc said:


> My parents adopted a new kitten, so I took the opportunity to take pictures with him :wubu:...he's adorable!
> 
> [



O M G ...........he looks just like my Bruce (now passed on  ). He's just precious.... You look great in that pic!
Mizz

:sad::sad::really sad::sad::sad: missing my Boo boo


----------



## maureenc

MizzSnakeBite said:


> O M G ...........he looks just like my Bruce (now passed on  ). He's just precious.... You look great in that pic!
> Mizz
> 
> :sad::sad::really sad::sad::sad: missing my Boo boo



Sorry about Bruce  I just lost my cat of 10 years on Saturday, and it's so hard losing what can be your very best friend...this little guy really cheered me up for a while at least, but it's hard to go to bed without her.

And thank you


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

maureenc said:


> Sorry about Bruce  I just lost my cat of 10 years on Saturday, and it's so hard losing what can be your very best friend...this little guy really cheered me up for a while at least, but it's hard to go to bed without her.
> 
> And thank you



I'm so sorry you lost your cat Saturday.

Yes, Brucie was my best friend and my favorite and best cat of all times. He was the sweetest cat ever; just exuded love. He was 16 when he had to be put asleep. It was very hard when I had to explain to Scrabble, my African Grey, that Bruce was sick and had to be put to sleep. He was very depressed and when call for him.

View attachment Bruce and Ginger 3-4-07resz.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

maureenc said:


> My parents adopted a new kitten, so I took the opportunity to take pictures with him :wubu:...he's adorable!



YOU are adorable!


----------



## maureenc

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your cat Saturday.
> 
> Yes, Brucie was my best friend and my favorite and best cat of all times. He was the sweetest cat ever; just exuded love. He was 16 when he had to be put asleep. It was very hard when I had to explain to Scrabble, my African Grey, that Bruce was sick and had to be put to sleep. He was very depressed and when call for him.
> 
> View attachment 75379



Aww 

They're both so beautiful!


----------



## maureenc

mcbeth said:


> YOU are adorable!



THANK YOU


----------



## Wagimawr

No, you're not seeing double. <3


----------



## Fluffy51888

Best. Cuddles. Ever. <3


----------



## Paquito

I see wut you did there.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Ugh shouldn't those be in the couples thread and not in the now vomit inducing recent pic of you thread? You can't even see your faces!

Gag!



Just kidding

*edited to add some smileys so people don't think I'm an asshole*


----------



## thatgirl08

soooooooo cute.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Famouslastwords said:


> Ugh shouldn't those be in the couples thread and not in the now vomit inducing recent pic of you thread? You can't even see your faces!
> 
> Gag!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding




Ha...are you really just kidding? I felt like there was some seriousness hidden in there somewhere...lol. Besides, that's totally the most recent picture of me.


----------



## Wagimawr

well they didn't exactly fit for her to post in the "loving on your chub" thread. we were too busy to take too many pictures.  



Fluffy51888 said:


> Besides, that's totally the most recent picture of me.


Me too!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Fluffy51888 said:


> Ha...are you really just kidding? I felt like there was some seriousness hidden in there somewhere...lol. Besides, that's totally the most recent picture of me.



Yeah I'm just fucking with you.


----------



## Wagimawr

Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah I'm just fucking with you.


well shit. that must mean I'm out.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah I'm just fucking with you.



Oh, I know. I didn't think you were serious. No worries! :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Wagimawr said:


> No, you're not seeing double. <3





Fluffy51888 said:


> Best. Cuddles. Ever. <3



Awwwwww! :happy: Dat tho thweeeeeeet!


----------



## Melli-girl

CrystalUT11 said:


> Very, very pretty.  Your makeup looks fantastic.



Thank you!! that was sweet! dude-- love this thread-- so complimentary! hahah


----------



## Famouslastwords

Wagimawr said:


> well shit. that must mean I'm out.



Yeah girls only. That's what you get for posting no girls allowed on your clubhouse when you were a boy and still thought we had cooties. Me and Fluffy will be at her place, have fun wanking while imagining us reading cosmo and painting each others toenails.


----------



## kittencat

ummmm NYe...after im nto sure how many drinks?cus i dont remember..but!non the less im the one sticking my tongue out ..and that is my bestie! 

View attachment 18147_381174300566_790265566_10246729_5884865_n.jpg


----------



## kittencat

oh and this is what i look like when im not licking someones face. 

View attachment 18147_381174270566_790265566_10246727_2489769_n.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

I put makeup on tonight. I'm developing my grandmother's crazy eye. Well I'm not but it looks like I am when I pose like that.

But otherwise I'd say "damn girl you look hot!"

P.S. I like this second pic. The lips say "kiss me" the eyes say deer caught in the headlights/please don't run me over/please dont murder me mister. 

View attachment makeupresized2.jpg


View attachment makeupresized.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Famouslastwords said:


> Yeah girls only. That's what you get for posting no girls allowed on your clubhouse when you were a boy and still thought we had cooties. Me and Fluffy will be at her place, have fun wanking while imagining us reading cosmo and painting each others toenails.


Hey.

I never believed in cooties. Girls have always been allowed.


----------



## bmann0413

Bored on Skype, so playin around with the webcam. 

View attachment Image35.jpg


View attachment Image36.jpg


View attachment Image37.jpg


----------



## Tania

Cat, your makeup always looks awesome. 

Here's my most recent pic... 

View attachment Photo on 2010-01-14 at 02.26 #2.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Fluffy51888 said:


> Best. Cuddles. Ever. <3



Awww, you guys are just adorable. I love LOVE!


Famouslastwords said:


> I put makeup on tonight. I'm developing my grandmother's crazy eye. Well I'm not but it looks like I am when I pose like that.
> 
> But otherwise I'd say "damn girl you look hot!"
> 
> P.S. I like this second pic. The lips say "kiss me" the eyes say deer caught in the headlights/please don't run me over/please dont murder me mister.



Pretty girl...FLW :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Tania said:


> Cat, your makeup always looks awesome.
> 
> Here's my most recent pic...



I love the sideways coy look Tania..very pretty


----------



## succubus_dxb

Wagimawr said:


> No, you're not seeing double. <3





Fluffy51888 said:


> Best. Cuddles. Ever. <3



oh.....PUKE! Juuuuuuuust kidding. Jealousy all round


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kittencat said:


> ummmm NYe...after im nto sure how many drinks?cus i dont remember..but!non the less im the one sticking my tongue out ..and that is my bestie!





kittencat said:


> oh and this is what i look like when im not licking someones face.


Hahahaha! Great pics, Kittencat, I agree gorgeous makeup job and luv, luv, LUV the skeletal clasp on your top tres cute.



Famouslastwords said:


> I put makeup on tonight. I'm developing my grandmother's crazy eye. Well I'm not but it looks like I am when I pose like that.
> 
> But otherwise I'd say "damn girl you look hot!"
> 
> P.S. I like this second pic. The lips say "kiss me" the eyes say deer caught in the headlights/please don't run me over/please dont murder me mister.



You are such a gorgeous basket case! I love it! 



bmann0413 said:


> Bored on Skype, so playin around with the webcam.


Looking good Bmann!



Tania said:


> Cat, your makeup always looks awesome.
> 
> Here's my most recent pic...


Shucks! My likey that little coquettish thing you got going on there! Hee-hee!


----------



## Famouslastwords

succubus_dxb said:


> oh.....PUKE! Juuuuuuuust kidding. Jealousy all round



Haha! Now I don't feel like so much of an asshole. *high fives succubus and slips her five bucks*


----------



## AuntHen

Famouslastwords said:


> I put makeup on tonight. I'm developing my grandmother's crazy eye. Well I'm not but it looks like I am when I pose like that.
> 
> But otherwise I'd say "damn girl you look hot!"
> 
> P.S. I like this second pic. The lips say "kiss me" the eyes say deer caught in the headlights/please don't run me over/please dont murder me mister.



Beautiful FLW! Simply beautiful.


----------



## LovelyLiz

succubus_dxb said:


> oh.....PUKE! Juuuuuuuust kidding. Jealousy all round



My sentiments exactly. I have envy seething out of every pore.


----------



## Aust99

Wagimawr said:


> snip.... photo
> 
> No, you're not seeing double. <3





Fluffy51888 said:


> Best. Cuddles. Ever. <3
> 
> Snip... photo





Awwwwwwwwww.... <3 this..... :happy::happy::happy: (I'm happy for you.. lol)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Fluffy51888 said:


> Best. Cuddles. Ever. <3



Wagimawr must have sent you an extra special Secret Snowflake card to get that kind of thanks.....was it a pop-up one? <she asks innocently>


----------



## Weirdo890

Fluffy51888 said:


> Best. Cuddles. Ever. <3



Aww! Now that's just adorable. :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I put makeup on tonight. I'm developing my grandmother's crazy eye. Well I'm not but it looks like I am when I pose like that.
> 
> But otherwise I'd say "damn girl you look hot!"
> 
> P.S. I like this second pic. The lips say "kiss me" the eyes say deer caught in the headlights/please don't run me over/please dont murder me mister.



You look great! Such pretty hair



Tania said:


> Here's my most recent pic...



Like always, you look fabulous!


----------



## djudex

Sup?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

djudex said:


> Sup?



Hey tote!
Mizz


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> Sup?



How YOU doin' ?


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> How YOU doin' ?



You are SOOOO NY!! hahaha


----------



## kittencat

and you look stunning as usual!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Famouslastwords said:


> Haha! Now I don't feel like so much of an asshole. *high fives succubus and slips her five bucks*



sweeeeet, I'll try not to spend it all at once :eat1:


----------



## Famouslastwords

succubus_dxb said:


> sweeeeet, I'll try not to spend it all at once :eat1:



There's an extra five bucks in it for you if you PM me naked pics!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Famouslastwords said:


> There's an extra five bucks in it for you if you PM me naked pics!



you can attach (naked) pictures to a PM?!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I posted these in the BHM board, I usually stick around there, but who DOESN'T like being a pic whore right?

The first one is me at work, I'm slowly starting to get some facial hair growing, not wonderful, but working on it. 







and this second is also me at work, I was telling my cube neighbor, how I can look like a decent human being, and then turn into a douchey looking human just by placing over sized woman's sunglasses on. I think I proved my point.






Enjoy, if you'd like to.


----------



## wrench13

From a show not too long ago.... 

View attachment Alplay2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> You are SOOOO NY!! hahaha


(In my best Fran Dresher / Fran Fine) Whaaaa?



wrench13 said:


> From a show not too long ago....


Well Fiddle-lee-dee! And in New York City? Sweet! Where?! 
You should post this in the post pics Living thread also.


----------



## Aust99

Tonight, just before going out with a friend for dinner... and a movie... :happy:

Couldn't decide on hair up or down.... lol... so here is both. 
View attachment 75488

View attachment 75489

Quite different lighting too... 2nd pic is with the flash on.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aust99 said:


> Tonight, just before going out with a friend for dinner... and a movie... :happy:
> 
> Couldn't decide on hair up or down.... lol... so here is both.
> 
> Quite different lighting too... 2nd pic is with the flash on.



I like both looks on you. (cough-frickin' gorgeous-cough) So which did you choose?


----------



## Aust99

Aww... thanks OWA.... I ended up with my hair down tonight... though I put it up at dinner as it's pretty long and got in the way.. lol


----------



## thatgirl08

Aust99 said:


> Tonight, just before going out with a friend for dinner... and a movie... :happy:
> 
> Couldn't decide on hair up or down.... lol... so here is both.
> 
> Quite different lighting too... 2nd pic is with the flash on.



You are so pretty it's ridiculous.


----------



## calauria

Just taken a few minutes ago....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

calauria said:


> Just taken a few minutes ago....



You look Lovely, Calauria! I especially love the little eye-liner flicks. That's one make-up trick I could never quite master and always appreciate it when I see it well done on others.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Aust99 said:


> Tonight, just before going out with a friend for dinner... and a movie... :happy:
> 
> Couldn't decide on hair up or down.... lol... so here is both.
> View attachment 75488
> 
> View attachment 75489
> 
> Quite different lighting too... 2nd pic is with the flash on.



I agree with the other girl with my name. You are so pretty it's ridiculous. RIDICULOUS.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> I agree with the other girl with my name.



:kiss2:

I saw you bought 5 new Twilight shirts. You're my hero<3


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> :kiss2:
> 
> I saw you bought 5 new Twilight shirts. You're my hero<3



They came today XD


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> They came today XD



ahhhh! Mine came today too! I'm so excited.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> ahhhh! Mine came today too! I'm so excited.



hehe which ones did you buy?


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> hehe which ones did you buy?



Just this one http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442220675&bmUID=1263596528687 
I loooove it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> Just this one http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442220675&bmUID=1263596528687
> I loooove it.



I just noticed it. They don't have it in my size. I think maybe tonight I'll do a Twilight shirt marathon and post it in what are you wearing right now thread.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> I just noticed it. They don't have it in my size. I think maybe tonight I'll do a Twilight shirt marathon and post it in what are you wearing right now thread.



Yeah they're out now in my size too.. I got it before it went on sale for $9.99 which is probably why.. it cost me $19.99 (booooo)


----------



## bexy

About to go on a (very rare lol) night out to a rock club with Georgie and our friends.

View attachment 75505


----------



## thatgirl08

You look adorable as always Bexy! :]


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Tonight, just before going out with a friend for dinner... and a movie... :happy:
> 
> Couldn't decide on hair up or down.... lol... so here is both.
> View attachment 75488
> 
> View attachment 75489
> 
> Quite different lighting too... 2nd pic is with the flash on.



You can't wrong either way!  What movie did you see?


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> You look adorable as always Bexy! :]



You're a 4 too? If so, high five!

Ooops wrong quote


----------



## Famouslastwords

bexy said:


> About to go on a (very rare lol) night out to a rock club with Georgie and our friends.
> 
> View attachment 75505




I love the look on your face Bex


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> You're a 4 too? If so, high five!
> 
> Ooops wrong quote



Hahaha, yeah, I am!


----------



## Seth Warren

bexy said:


> About to go on a (very rare lol) night out to a rock club with Georgie and our friends.
> 
> View attachment 75505



Looking fabulous while sneaking out, are you?


----------



## Aust99

Famouslastwords said:


> I agree with the other girl with my name. You are so pretty it's ridiculous. RIDICULOUS.



Thank you FLW and Thatgirl and JMCGB... your too kind.... :blush:


Bexy... I love your hair colour.... and you always look great...:happy:


----------



## Paul

Aust99 said:


> Tonight, just before going out with a friend for dinner... and a movie... :happy:
> 
> Couldn't decide on hair up or down.... lol... so here is both.
> View attachment 75488
> 
> View attachment 75489
> 
> Quite different lighting too... 2nd pic is with the flash on.



Aust99; I love the first picture with the hair down. The lighting is better in the first picture. You are lovely in both pictures.

[Begin photography tip] A tip I have learned with my Camera (a Canon) that when I set the white balance before taking a picture produces pictures with better lighting and more accurate colours. Setting the white balance is not as critical for outdoor pictures as it is for shots taken indoors. Digital cameras are dumb. They need to be told what white looks like. Under different lighting conditions white can look very different. White looks different ubder florescent lights than sunlight. Our eyes have a brain which makes the correction for us. Cemeras lack a brain and have to be told what white looks like. Have you ever seen a picture with an orange tinge? To prevent the orange tinge, set the white balance so the camera knows how to accurately display all the colours. [End photography tip]



calauria said:


> Just taken a few minutes ago....



Calauria: You have amazingly beautiful eyes.



bexy said:


> About to go on a (very rare lol) night out to a rock club with Georgie and our friends.
> 
> View attachment 75505



bexy: You get extra points for the James Dean poster. You are a very cute mother. Any change you might post a picture of the little one?


----------



## Saoirse

uhm another non-me picture, but it IS the view from my bedroom window.






what you cant see is the barn that the peace sign is attached to. haha i love looking out that window.


----------



## thatgirl08

Saoirse said:


> uhm another non-me picture, but it IS the view from my bedroom window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you cant see is the barn that the peace sign is attached to. haha i love looking out that window.



I thought that was like actual stars at first and I was like omg NO FUCKING WAY hahah.


----------



## QueenB

in my sister's room. i'm not obsessed with legolas...

View attachment 75528


----------



## bexy

Paul said:


> bexy: You get extra points for the James Dean poster. You are a very cute mother. Any change you might post a picture of the little one?



Thanks Paul, I love my James Dean pic. It's actually a huge painted canvas. It was a bargain reduced down from £100 to £5 in a closing down sale!!

Ivy is doing well! I don't really like to post pics of her on Dims anymore though to be honest for a few reasons. But she is doing really well and is as cute as ever!


----------



## Scorsese86

QueenB said:


> in my sister's room. i'm not obsessed with legolas...
> 
> View attachment 75528



You look really cute there. And the outfit is great.
Who cares about Legolas... isn't it William Shatner I see there in the background?


----------



## steely

calauria said:


> Just taken a few minutes ago....



You are gorgeous!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bexy said:


> About to go on a (very rare lol) night out to a rock club with Georgie and our friends.


Glad you two get a chance to go out as adults every now and then. That is something so very important which a lot a new parents forget to do. I know you guys had a blast and of course you're looking cute as all get out doing it woman!



QueenB said:


> in my sister's room. i'm not obsessed with legolas...


 Sure you're not obsessed  (j/k!). Love the outfit Queen, you pick the perfect clothes for you. 



Saoirse said:


> uhm another non-me picture, but it IS the view from my bedroom window.



HAHA! That's cool, it's almost ethereal/spooky just hanging out there all disembodied so to speak. This would be great in the "Do you like photography?" thread.


----------



## LovelyLiz

QueenB said:


> in my sister's room. i'm not obsessed with legolas...



Hot, hot, hot! Love the black outfit and the red lipstick. You rock it.


----------



## QueenB

Scorsese86 said:


> You look really cute there. And the outfit is great.
> Who cares about Legolas... isn't it William Shatner I see there in the background?



hahah yes, captain kirk!



OneWickedAngel said:


> !
> 
> Sure you're not obsessed  (j/k!). Love the outfit Queen, you pick the perfect clothes for you.
> .



thank youuu. i just wear black all the time. it's my favorite. 



mcbeth said:


> Hot, hot, hot! Love the black outfit and the red lipstick. You rock it.



aw, you're so sweet. thanks :3


----------



## Famouslastwords

I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it. 

P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.


----------



## AuntHen

Wow, it must be "get your hair done" week! I had 7 or 8 inches cut off... I might darken it later too..who knows!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.



It looks great! You just have to get used to it, play with it, different styles, etc. I've never had a perm before, but have had friends that have had them. Don't they take three days to a week to kinda "set" or something?? 



fat9276 said:


> Wow, it must be "get your hair done" week! I had 7 or 8 inches cut off... I might darken it later too..who knows!!



Wow! You certainly did cut a bunch off! It looks wonderful . I'm needing to get my hacked....uhh.......cut off. At least 6 inches. They always keep asking, "are you sure," over and over lol. Once it becomes so long, it just gets in my way and annoys me.

P.S. I like your hair the color it is


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.



You look so lovely FLW...The colour is beautiful, and it always brings out your eyes. 
Does that mean you sleep on Edward everynight? 



fat9276 said:


> Wow, it must be "get your hair done" week! I had 7 or 8 inches cut off... I might darken it later too..who knows!!



You really are so gorgeous!! Your hair looks fantastic B!! :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

Got a little captain in you? 

View attachment captain morgan.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> Wow, it must be "get your hair done" week! I had 7 or 8 inches cut off... I might darken it later too..who knows!!



Very cute style- that really suits you. I like it


----------



## LovelyLiz

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.



You are super hot, and your hair looks great. Don't pretend you don't know it. 



fat9276 said:


> Wow, it must be "get your hair done" week! I had 7 or 8 inches cut off... I might darken it later too..who knows!!



You are just too dang adorable for words. I think the shorter hair really gives you fun, flirty, youthful vibe.


----------



## Inhibited

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.



Wow you have a Twilight pillowcase, thats a true fan, I really i like your hair, i try to give my hair the messy wavy look but it never works..



fat9276 said:


> Wow, it must be "get your hair done" week! I had 7 or 8 inches cut off... I might darken it later too..who knows!!



I really like your hair too, i think that length really suits you and brings out your eyes even more........


----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## tioobs

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.


So cute face !! face to be kissed .... LOL


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Raegan said:


>



You look gorgeous Raegan! Your big blue eyes with that dark hair and fair skin...beautiful. If anyone tells you that you aren't beautiful, send them my way and I'll beat them over the head for you .
Mizz


----------



## DeerVictory

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look gorgeous Raegan! Your big blue eyes with that dark hair and fair skin...beautiful. If anyone tells you that you aren't beautiful, send them my way and I'll beat them over the head for you .
> Mizz



Haha, aw!!! Thank you. You're such a sweetheart. :x


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.



An Edward Cullen pillowcase, really? :doh: Yes I'm hating!  Can't hate on the "do" tho, looks fucking fantastic!


----------



## Proner

fat9276 said:


> Wow, it must be "get your hair done" week! I had 7 or 8 inches cut off... I might darken it later too..who knows!!



This haircut fits you well and I like your great smile 

New beardcut, in fact I was too lazy this morning to shave everything. Oh and don't pay attention to the "Oh my I'm so tired I want to sleeep" look  

View attachment DSCN3628.JPG


View attachment DSCN3629.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

At my cousin's wedding in FL this past weekend.

View attachment weddingdims1.jpg

View attachment weddingdims2.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Saw one of those on Facebook. Lovely!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

They're actually both on FB.  The first one was just cropped out of a group shot. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## JonesT

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.


U look great


----------



## Pharadox

Here's me tonight.  

View attachment HappyFace.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At my cousin's wedding in FL this past weekend.
> 
> [



You look fantastic!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks Devi.


----------



## Paul

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.



Famouslastwords: The perm looks good. It may take a couple of days for you to get used to the new look. The perm suits you.



fat9276 said:


> Wow, it must be "get your hair done" week! I had 7 or 8 inches cut off... I might darken it later too..who knows!!



Fat9276: I like the shorter haircut. This cut nicely frames your face, bringing out your best features.



Raegan said:


>



Raegan: When you wear blue it brings out (highlights) your very lovely blue eyes. You are photogenic. I don't believe it is possible for you to post post a bad picture. I have yet to see a picture of you which wasn't gorgeous.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> At my cousin's wedding in FL this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 75593
> 
> View attachment 75595



BigBeautifulMe: Red is a very good colour for you. The dress is a lovely choice for you. Beautiful.

The building you are posing in front of is very interesting. Is this where the wedding was held? What town is it in?



Pharadox said:


> Here's me tonight.



Pharadox: You have the most lovely smile. I love your full lips. This picture is very alluring.


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> This haircut fits you well and I like your great smile
> 
> New beardcut, in fact I was too lazy this morning to shave everything. Oh and don't pay attention to the "Oh my I'm so tired I want to sleeep" look



thanks!

as for you...arrêt! I will tell you nothing more...


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Pharadox said:


> Here's me tonight.




Pharadox you are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> Here's me tonight.



Beautiful eyes.....very mischievous. I know that for a fact 
You really have a lovely smile, very girly!


----------



## omegaseph

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At my cousin's wedding in FL this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 75593
> 
> View attachment 75595



You look beautiful...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At my cousin's wedding in FL this past weekend.



*HUBBA-MUTHA FREAKIN'-HUBBA !!*


----------



## slocodico

100% lovely!

:bow:


----------



## tioobs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At my cousin's wedding in FL this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 75593
> 
> View attachment 75595


Wonderfull curvy body !! 
I make you kisses....


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Pharadox, WOW! Not just wow but WAY WOW! You are a Very pretty lady!!



Pharadox said:


> Here's me tonight.


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Beautiful eyes.....very mischievous. I know that for a fact
> You really have a lovely smile, very girly!



Hehe, yes, you would know.  It takes one to know one!



pjbbwlvr said:


> Pharadox, WOW! Not just wow but WAY WOW! You are a Very pretty lady!!





DreamyInToronto said:


> Pharadox you are so beautiful!!!!





Paul said:


> Pharadox: You have the most lovely smile. I love your full lips. This picture is very alluring.



Aww, thanks everyone. You're really sweet.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Stickam is super lame.....
but I'm addicted to it for some reason :doh: 

View attachment manycam 3.jpg


----------



## Aust99

rg770Ibanez said:


> Stickam is super lame.....
> but I'm addicted to it for some reason :doh:



Handsome as always....:smitten:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

awwwwww thank you :blush:


----------



## succubus_dxb

rg770Ibanez said:


> Stickam is super lame.....
> but I'm addicted to it for some reason :doh:



yummmmmm :eat2:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Mucho gracias :blush:
I think I need to move to Australia, they grow some pretty fine women out there lol :bow:


----------



## Aust99

rg770Ibanez said:


> Mucho gracias :blush:
> I think I need to move to Australia, they grow some pretty fine women out there lol :bow:



ha ha.. yeah they do.... come on down.. but you have to come to Perth.. I'm the only Aussie on here from the West.... It's a bit lonely...


----------



## kittencat

everyone looks awesome good job guys!hugs all around.


----------



## Aust99

Took some pics on the webcam last night... My camera is out of battery and I don't know where the charger is
View attachment 75693

View attachment 75695

View attachment 75694

Shit they are dark....


----------



## QueenB

friend migi took this one. i'm camera shy.

View attachment 75696


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> Took some pics on the webcam last night... My camera is out of battery and I don't know where the charger is
> View attachment 75693
> 
> View attachment 75695
> 
> View attachment 75694
> 
> Shit they are dark....



Does not matter how dark they are sweet, you are still gorgeous 
You know I love the fellas, so I can say that to you without it sounding dodgy lol


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> ha ha.. yeah they do.... come on down.. but you have to come to Perth.. I'm the only Aussie on here from the West.... It's a bit lonely...



BRING IT ONNNNNN.

Melbourne is betterer :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

ha... it's already been brought!!! lol





succubus_dxb said:


> Melbourne is betterer :wubu:



I need to see that for myself... sigh


----------



## SocialbFly

Finally caught up with my hair dresser, thank goodness.... 

View attachment hairlil.jpg


----------



## SMA413

I haven't been online in AGES so I guess any pic is a recent pic of me... lol

This is probably THE most recent one- from Saturday night. My friend had a prom-themed birthday party... even though she's turning 32. LOL.






This is with my bf, George... from last month or something...





And this one is from my LA trip back in June...




I miss the beach and my tan.


----------



## rainyday

QueenB said:


> friend migi took this one. i'm camera shy.
> 
> View attachment 75696



There's something about you that seems like it would be very fun to photograph, QB. You may be camera shy but you look totally relaxed in all the pictures I've seen of you...very open and just present. Not to mention totally effortlessly hip. In other words, great pic as usual.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> Took some pics on the webcam last night... My camera is out of battery and I don't know where the charger is



You're gorgeous. 



QueenB said:


> friend migi took this one. i'm camera shy.



You look wonderful! I'm very camera shy, so I know how hard it is to have a pic taken then post it. 



SocialbFly said:


> Finally caught up with my hair dresser, thank goodness....



Looks wonderful!! You do too! 



SMA413 said:


> I haven't been online in AGES so I guess any pic is a recent pic of me... lol



You're very beautiful 

Mizz


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mizz whatchu doing up so late?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Mizz whatchu doing up so late?



FLW is right, why you up at this hour?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Mizz whatchu doing up so late?





littlefairywren said:


> FLW is right, why you up at this hour?



My mom banging around woke me up <sigh>, can't fall back asleep since I'm in too much pain.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My mom banging around woke me up <sigh>, can't fall back asleep since I'm in too much pain.




I took a nap earlier and now I can't sleep. lol. That and I took a shower, because I didn't want my hair to suck at school tomorrow. And showers always wake me up. Sigh.

Get on yahoo. We can talk!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> My mom banging around woke me up <sigh>, can't fall back asleep since I'm in too much pain.



I am sorry you are in pain hon, and about the banging. 
I hate when you can't get back to sleep, and you just lay there staring at the ceiling....


----------



## Famouslastwords

Ugh. My back hurts now. I'mma go lay down. Sorry Devi


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Ugh. My back hurts now. I'mma go lay down. Sorry Devi



That's ok, mine does too so I think I'm going to lie down too. The ceiling needs to be stared at some more


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I am sorry you are in pain hon, and about the banging.
> I hate when you can't get back to sleep, and you just lay there staring at the ceiling....



Thanks


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Aust99 said:


> Took some pics on the webcam last night... My camera is out of battery and I don't know where the charger is
> View attachment 75693
> 
> View attachment 75695
> 
> View attachment 75694
> 
> Shit they are dark....



Yummy yummy yummy :eat2:


----------



## QueenB

rainyday said:


> There's something about you that seems like it would be very fun to photograph, QB. You may be camera shy but you look totally relaxed in all the pictures I've seen of you...very open and just present. Not to mention totally effortlessly hip. In other words, great pic as usual.



wow, thank you so much! :happy:



MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look wonderful! I'm very camera shy, so I know how hard it is to have a pic taken then post it.



thanks. it's not so bad. you should try it more often :3


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

QueenB said:


> thanks. it's not so bad. you should try it more often :3


----------



## Weirdo890

Aust99 said:


> Took some pics on the webcam last night... My camera is out of battery and I don't know where the charger is
> View attachment 75693
> 
> View attachment 75695
> 
> View attachment 75694
> 
> Shit they are dark....



You're a cutie.


----------



## Weirdo890

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.



Helllloooooo SEXY!! :smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> Helllloooooo SEXY!! :smitten:



Thank you sweets!


----------



## Mini

Photos with some of my most recent acquisitions. Have I mentioned that I love shades? 'Cause I do. 

View attachment 436_3617_1.JPG


View attachment 436_3637_1.JPG


View attachment 436_3641_1.JPG


View attachment 436_3631_1.JPG


View attachment 435_3597_1.JPG


----------



## Paul

QueenB said:


> friend migi took this one. i'm camera shy.
> 
> View attachment 75696



You are very photogenic. There is no need to be camera shy. That is a lovely picture QueenB.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mini said:


> Photos with some of my most recent acquisitions. Have I mentioned that I love shades? 'Cause I do.



Ah yes, one needs a great deal of shades in sunny B.C.  

You look great by the way


----------



## Famouslastwords

Mini said:


> Photos with some of my most recent acquisitions. Have I mentioned that I love shades? 'Cause I do.




*sings* You don't send me flowers....(or answer my PMs)...anymore........

Is it because you're too hot for words and you got a list of ladies signing up to do you at the Jersey bash?


----------



## SocialbFly

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> P.S. Yes, that is an Edward Cullen pillowcase in the background.



i like the hair!!! change is good!!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

SocialbFly said:


> i like the hair!!! change is good!!!



thanks sweetie!!!!


----------



## steely

SocialbFly said:


> Finally caught up with my hair dresser, thank goodness....



I love this picture! Your hair looks great!


----------



## steely

SMA413 said:


> I haven't been online in AGES so I guess any pic is a recent pic of me... lol
> 
> This is probably THE most recent one- from Saturday night. My friend had a prom-themed birthday party... even though she's turning 32. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with my bf, George... from last month or something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is from my LA trip back in June...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the beach and my tan.



Girl, you're just pretty!


----------



## dickerAlex

you look really great and beautifull!


----------



## Gingembre

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a perm today. This is after 20 minutes of scrunching it. I'm not sure how I feel about it.



Cute cute cute! :kiss2:



fat9276 said:


> Wow, it must be "get your hair done" week! I had 7 or 8 inches cut off... I might darken it later too..who knows!!



Oooh nice - very brave to cut so much off, but it really suits you. 



Proner said:


> New beardcut, in fact I was too lazy this morning to shave everything. Oh and don't pay attention to the "Oh my I'm so tired I want to sleeep" look



"Beardcut" (lol) = hot 



QueenB said:


> friend migi took this one. i'm camera shy.



Very artsy, very nice 



Mini said:


> Photos with some of my most recent acquisitions. Have I mentioned that I love shades? 'Cause I do.



Looking hot as usual :batting:


----------



## Gspoon

Me out and aboot in Orange County 




Me with BigCutie Britt who looks beautiful in person, as well as on camera


----------



## thatgirl08

Aw, how cute!


----------



## mel

Just gotta say ..we sure do have a fine bunch of good looking people here at Dims!!!!!

Beautiful, Handsome,simply Adorable people are all around us


----------



## Malarkey

Mini said:


> Photos with some of my most recent acquisitions. Have I mentioned that I love shades? 'Cause I do.



Ah yes! You've given us some classic (current) Mini-face! How you doin'?


----------



## bmann0413

Recent ones. I look okay, but not my best. I needs a haircut. lol 

View attachment Image40.jpg


View attachment Image41.jpg


View attachment Image38.jpg


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> "Beardcut" (lol) = hot



I guess that's not English at all , need to improve my English I just need time.
By the way thanks for the compliment


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> I guess that's not English at all , need to improve my English I just need time.
> By the way thanks for the compliment



I think we just have "beard" or "stubble"...either way, nice face


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> I think we just have "beard" or "stubble"...either way, nice face



Hahaha I just realize that don't even exist in French, thanks for the help I will put them in my "How to make posts in Dimensions without being ridiculous" 
Anyway thanks again


----------



## succubus_dxb

camera whoooreeee 

View attachment IMG_0375.JPG


----------



## Crystal

succubus_dxb said:


> camera whoooreeee



So pretty! Gorgey eyes. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

succubus_dxb said:


> camera whoooreeee


Did you get a haircut, Bobbie, or is your hair just back? Either way, very pretty, as usual.


----------



## succubus_dxb

CrystalUT11 said:


> So pretty! Gorgey eyes. :happy:





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Did you get a haircut, Bobbie, or is your hair just back? Either way, very pretty, as usual.




thank you both  and no, my hair's just pulled back


----------



## steely

succubus_dxb said:


> camera whoooreeee



Pretty, Pretty! :happy:


----------



## steely

bmann0413 said:


> Recent ones. I look okay, but not my best. I needs a haircut. lol



Nice! but I really want your snack cake! :eat2:


----------



## luscious_lulu

succubus_dxb said:


> camera whoooreeee



So pretty!


----------



## littlefairywren

Reading a Dims thread.....obviously. 

View attachment Picture 350.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> camera whoooreeee



You are so pretty Bobbi!


----------



## Pharadox

littlefairywren said:


> Reading a Dims thread.....obviously.



Pretty eeeeeyes! :happy:


----------



## steely

littlefairywren said:


> Reading a Dims thread.....obviously.



I love this picture, you have such expressive, beautiful eyes.


----------



## shadowmaker87

hey steely , i c u have ur camera on ur bed behind u what kind is it?!


----------



## mszwebs

View attachment 17843_421727735412_521080412_10623379_6963518_n.jpg



View attachment 17843_421727930412_521080412_10623400_569042_n.jpg


----------



## steely

shadowmaker87 said:


> hey steely , i c u have ur camera on ur bed behind u what kind is it?!



It's a dinosaur! It's an Olympus C-3020 Zoom, it takes a good picture though. No need to trade it in.


----------



## steely

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 75849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75850



You look great, mszwebs! Love the happiness on your face.


----------



## mszwebs

steely said:


> You look great, mszwebs! Love the happiness on your face.



Thanks Steely... though I believe by "happiness" you mean "tipsiness" 

Actually, I was pretty sober...so...Right on


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Reading a Dims thread.....obviously.



There's my pretty deary!
:kiss2:


----------



## thejuicyone

Since it's been a while...Taken a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thejuicyone said:


> Since it's been a while...Taken a couple weeks ago.



You look wonderful! :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Reading a Dims thread.....obviously.



This was taken the day she tried to decide between Mizz and me. Hmmm...it's so obvious who she chose.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> Hmmm...it's so obvious who she chose.



Both of us of course


----------



## Famouslastwords

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Both of us of course



Yup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

bmann0413 said:


> Recent ones. I look okay, but not my best. I needs a haircut. lol



It's a lovely snacking sequence. :eat2: Is that a Pocky stick in the first one? I love those!



succubus_dxb said:


> camera whoooreeee



Love your hair!



littlefairywren said:


> Reading a Dims thread.....obviously.



Those doe eyes are hard to resist. :wubu: You are so lovely!



mszwebs said:


> View attachment 75849
> 
> 
> View attachment 75850



Looking good!


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> camera whoooreeee



Gorgeous as always....



littlefairywren said:


> Reading a Dims thread.....obviously.



aww you look so pretty where are you off too? So good to see you a post a pic 
not that i can talk i never post


----------



## Jigen

Gspoon said:


> Me with BigCutie Britt who looks beautiful in person, as well as on camera



You're a lucky man. :bow:


----------



## Aust99

Great pics all...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> Reading a Dims thread.....obviously.


Naturally! 



succubus_dxb said:


> camera whoooreeee


Damn stop looking so cute!



mszwebs said:


> ...


HAHAHA! Love the hat.



thejuicyone said:


> Since it's been a while...Taken a couple weeks ago.


Juicy! She LIVES! she LIVES!

Lookin' goooooood ladies!


----------



## Southpaw

DreamyInToronto said:


> Here I am!



gorgeous!!!:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Pharadox said:


> Pretty eeeeeyes! :happy:





steely said:


> I love this picture, you have such expressive, beautiful eyes.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> There's my pretty deary!
> :kiss2:





Famouslastwords said:


> This was taken the day she tried to decide between Mizz and me. Hmmm...it's so obvious who she chose.



BOTH of you! Now, let's get to work on hunting down the corruptable 



mcbeth said:


> Those doe eyes are hard to resist. :wubu: You are so lovely!





Inhibited said:


> aww you look so pretty where are you off too? So good to see you a post a pic
> not that i can talk i never post



Thank you lovely ladies :blush:


----------



## mpls_girl26

I make the BEST fishy face ever! It's a constant source of amusement for all kids  My niece hopes to be just like me one day. 


ETA- excuse the messy hair, it was raining and I had a hat on. I was also too lazy to go fix the red eye as well. 

View attachment 20354_1312445582070_1558561723_30787073_4431265_n.jpg


View attachment 20354_1312445662072_1558561723_30787074_1471862_n.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

mpls_girl26 said:


> I make the BEST fishy face ever! It's a constant source of amusement for all kids



"Bridget Jones, you are ridiculous, get out of here!"


----------



## activistfatgirl

Chopped my hair again! Am unhappy with the cut and color combo - I look like a washed out emo kid instead of the elegant, rosy-cheeked goddess I was aiming for!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

activistfatgirl said:


> Chopped my hair again! Am unhappy with the cut and color combo - I look like a washed out emo kid instead of the elegant, rosy-cheeked goddess I was aiming for!



You don't look emo at all. I think it looks freaking fantastic!


----------



## activistfatgirl

StaySafeTonight said:


> You don't look emo at all. I think it looks freaking fantastic!



Those are 12 words to get into my good graces, newb!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

I guess I can use this to procrastinate more....


----------



## kittencat

awwww tooo Cute kudos!


----------



## ahtnamas

Was playin with the webcam tonight


----------



## LovelyLiz

mpls_girl26 said:


> I make the BEST fishy face ever! It's a constant source of amusement for all kids  My niece hopes to be just like me one day.
> 
> 
> ETA- excuse the messy hair, it was raining and I had a hat on. I was also too lazy to go fix the red eye as well.



You are so not kidding. You DO make the best fishy face. EVERRRRRR.



activistfatgirl said:


> Chopped my hair again! Am unhappy with the cut and color combo - I look like a washed out emo kid instead of the elegant, rosy-cheeked goddess I was aiming for!



Girl, you look good! Look at you rocking that hot blue scarf. Sassy!



ahtnamas said:


> Was playin with the webcam tonight



Very pretty!


----------



## Famouslastwords

activistfatgirl said:


> Chopped my hair again! Am unhappy with the cut and color combo - I look like a washed out emo kid instead of the elegant, rosy-cheeked goddess I was aiming for!



I don't think you look like an emo kid. I think you looks like a precioussss


----------



## Surlysomething

ahtnamas said:


> Was playin with the webcam tonight




Cute pictures. Question though...is that a gay porn calendar on your wall? Haha.


----------



## Malarkey

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 75849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75850



That hat is EPIC! I absolutely love it.............and let me just say that I am here for YOU if you ever want to, ya know, pass it on? I'm only looking at whats best for you! lol


----------



## chicken legs

Surlysomething said:


> Cute pictures. Question though...is that a gay porn calendar on your wall? Haha.



LOL

I was checking out the calender too:eat2:


----------



## ahtnamas

Surlysomething said:


> Cute pictures. Question though...is that a gay porn calendar on your wall? Haha.



Lol. It's not gay porn. Men's Magazine put out a nude calendar... Had a Playgirl one last year.. Funny thing is, I have a post-it covering his face... I keep forgetting to move it before I take pics.


----------



## Seth Warren

activistfatgirl said:


> Chopped my hair again! Am unhappy with the cut and color combo - I look like a washed out emo kid instead of the elegant, rosy-cheeked goddess I was aiming for!



Rosy cheeks are overrated. And I will gleefully snap any random emo kid I can get my hands on for besmirching the good name of "washed out."


----------



## thejuicyone




----------



## AuntHen

thejuicyone said:


>



always cute


----------



## BigCutieSasha

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 75849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75850



Such a smoking hottie! I love your hair straight. I mean I love it anyway you do it, but its like SHAZAM hot when you straighten it. 

This is me not being able to put down my new camera and playing with some of the special features and just straight up being a massive cam ham.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thejuicyone said:


> [



You're beautiful .



MsSasha said:


> Such a smoking hottie! I love your hair straight. I mean I love it anyway you do it, but its like SHAZAM hot when you straighten it.
> 
> This is me not being able to put down my new camera and playing with some of the special features and just straight up being a massive cam ham.
> 
> [



You have the most incredible eyes! Such a pretty color!


----------



## steely

Wow, such a beautiful group of pictures!


----------



## Seth Warren

MsSasha said:


>



It's been a while since I made a flip-book.


----------



## nikola090

After so much time, a new pic of me!


----------



## Blackjack

Ladies and gentlemen, the nerd in his native habitat.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackjack said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the nerd in his native habitat.



lmcco


----------



## Inhibited

Nice pic...... it looks like someone is hiding under the doona 



Blackjack said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the nerd in his native habitat.


----------



## Blackjack

Inhibited said:


> Nice pic...... it looks like someone is hiding under the doona



Nobody's there, it's just the pillow where my cat likes to sleep. 



Blackjack said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the nerd in his native habitat.



Note the sloppy desk, dust-coated dreamcatchers, and pay special attention to the Tom Servo figurine. The book, _Brave New World_, is considered one of the science fiction greats, and the shirt that this particular nerd is wearing features Ed Bearss, one of the more noteworthy Civil War experts.

This is indeed an interesting specimen.


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## supersoup

Wild Zero said:


>



<3


charactersssss.


----------



## Saoirse

we're classy!


----------



## Carrie

Blackjack said:


> Note the sloppy desk, dust-coated dreamcatchers, and pay special attention to the Tom Servo figurine. The book, _Brave New World_, is considered one of the science fiction greats, and the shirt that this particular nerd is wearing features Ed Bearss, one of the more noteworthy Civil War experts.
> 
> This is indeed an interesting specimen.


Oooh, where'd you get the Tom Servo figurine?? And do they have Crow? :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

Carrie said:


> Oooh, where'd you get the Tom Servo figurine?? And do they have Crow? :happy:




I LOVE MST3K!!


----------



## Blackjack

Carrie said:


> Oooh, where'd you get the Tom Servo figurine?? And do they have Crow? :happy:



It came in the box set for Volume XVI. I love it.

They probably have Crow in one of the other sets, but I dunno for sure.



fat9276 said:


> I LOVE MST3K!!



I know! So do I.


----------



## PhatChk

Me tonight! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-01-31 at 01.04.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-01-31 at 01.05.jpg


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Here's one of me yawning on the morning of the last big snow storm. For once I WASN'T trying to make a ridiculous face


----------



## littlefairywren

PhatChk said:


> Me tonight!



Gorgeous, girl!!


----------



## Aust99

nikola090 said:


> After so much time, a new pic of me!




Ooo ooh... That's in Barcelona right?? I have been there.  Great pic:happy:


----------



## nikola090

That's right! it's Barcelona from last weekend!


----------



## Southpaw

MsSasha said:


> Such a smoking hottie! I love your hair straight. I mean I love it anyway you do it, but its like SHAZAM hot when you straighten it.
> 
> This is me not being able to put down my new camera and playing with some of the special features and just straight up being a massive cam ham.



Your a very pretty woman:smitten:


----------



## Southpaw

thejuicyone said:


>



Your absolutely beautiful!!!:smitten:


----------



## luscious_lulu

thejuicyone said:


>



Bewbies (I know it's very 13y/o boyish of me)

You look great!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

nikola090 said:


> After so much time, a new pic of me!





StaySafeTonight said:


> Here's one of me yawning on the morning of the last big snow storm. For once I WASN'T trying to make a ridiculous face




Yum 

Both of you


----------



## Scorsese86

MsSasha said:


> Such a smoking hottie! I love your hair straight. I mean I love it anyway you do it, but its like SHAZAM hot when you straighten it.
> 
> This is me not being able to put down my new camera and playing with some of the special features and just straight up being a massive cam ham.



Oh you're such a sweetie


----------



## PunkPeach

yep, yep, tis me 

View attachment user44722_pic21021_1258066910222.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

PunkPeach said:


> yep, yep, tis me



Oh... just beautiful.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## Saoirse

I realize Im bad at thanking people sweet comments... so thanks for the sweet comments 

my bff took this one.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Saoirse said:


> I realize Im bad at thanking people sweet comments... so thanks for the sweet comments
> 
> my bff took this one.



You're still hot...I'd hit it...


and not quit it....


----------



## Mini

I shaved! Somewhat! And I still love these shades! Exclamation mark! 

View attachment 436_3652_1.JPG


----------



## PunkPeach

Mini said:


> I shaved! Somewhat! And I still love these shades! Exclamation mark!



Those are some great shades 

and you are damn hot!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mini said:


> I shaved! Somewhat! And I still love these shades! Exclamation mark!



Thank you....again  :bow:


----------



## PhatChk

Mini said:


> I shaved! Somewhat! And I still love these shades! Exclamation mark!




Very very very nice:blush::blush:


----------



## Proner

Mini said:


> I shaved! Somewhat! And I still love these shades! Exclamation mark!



Soo cool shades :bow:

Getting ready to go to work with last clothes I bought (my lead prefer me to become the serious librarian who makes "Shhh" rather than the cool librarian who high-five students ) 

View attachment Sans titre.jpg


View attachment DSCN3650.JPG


View attachment DSCN3655.JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords

Proner said:


> Soo cool shades :bow:
> 
> Getting ready to go to work with last clothes I bought (my lead prefer me to become the serious librarian who makes "Shhh" rather than the cool librarian who high-five students )



I'd shhhh if you'd put you tongue in my mouth!!!!!!!!! :X

J/k!


----------



## Inhibited

MsSasha said:


> Such a smoking hottie! I love your hair straight. I mean I love it anyway you do it, but its like SHAZAM hot when you straighten it.
> 
> This is me not being able to put down my new camera and playing with some of the special features and just straight up being a massive cam ham.



Wow i agree with everyone, you are gorgeous, heaps pretty....


----------



## DeerVictory

This is what I look like when the boy I like tells me he doesn't like my hair.


----------



## mimosa

Oh wow...You look incredible.:smitten: You did well, Proner. :bow:






Proner said:


> Soo cool shades :bow:
> 
> Getting ready to go to work with last clothes I bought (my lead prefer me to become the serious librarian who makes "Shhh" rather than the cool librarian who high-five students )


----------



## bexy

Here I am, I am still here I swear! 

View attachment 76114


----------



## Noir

Out with friends


----------



## Seth Warren

bexy said:


> Here I am, I am still here I swear!
> 
> View attachment 76114



Not nearly enough you aren't - cutie.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> .snip...
> Getting ready to go to work with last clothes I bought (my lead prefer me to become the serious librarian who makes "Shhh" rather than the cool librarian who high-five students )



Uh...I see the clothes, I see the coat......but where are your shoes?? 



Famouslastwords said:


> I'd shhhh if you'd put you tongue in my mouth!!!!!!!!! :X
> 
> J/k!


No, she's not  Hahaha!



Raegan said:


> This is what I look like when the boy I like tells me he doesn't like my hair.



Do YOU like your hair? Then honey, this >



< is what you need to look like when a boy tries to change you, even if you like him.  



bexy said:


> Here I am, I am still here I swear!


Bexy! Hello gorgeous!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

OneWickedAngel said:


> Do YOU like your hair? Then honey, this >
> 
> 
> 
> < is what you need to look like when a boy tries to change you, even if you like him.



and say "bite me" One of my favorite phrases  . Isis, my Senegal parrot, now says it. Too cute! A little baby-doll voice saying "bite me" when she doesn't want to do something. :wubu: :happy:

Yeah, I'm twisted 

Raegan, you're gorgeous, and any boy that says something mean to you doesn't deserve you at all!!
:kiss2::kiss2:,
Mizz


----------



## mimosa

Beautiful as always Miss Bexy:bow:




bexy said:


> Here I am, I am still here I swear!
> 
> View attachment 76114


----------



## mimosa

Cool photo Mini. 




Mini said:


> I shaved! Somewhat! And I still love these shades! Exclamation mark!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I have a pic of me on my Dims profile from April 2009. I'll post it here tomorrow as I have to leave soon.


Dennis


----------



## wittymoniker

bexy said:


> Here I am, I am still here I swear!
> 
> View attachment 76114



ridiculously cute


----------



## Paul

Raegan said:


> This is what I look like when the boy I like tells me he doesn't like my hair.



Raegan how could he say that he didn't like your hair. You and your hair are both beautiful. Please smile. Your hair is lovely!!!


----------



## Mini

OK, the mirror photos are lousy and I admit that my room is a sty, but I tried, so deal with it.

Also, more shades, because I am still a whore. 

View attachment 437_3701_1.JPG


View attachment 437_3705_1.JPG


View attachment 437_3718_1.JPG


View attachment 437_3719_1.JPG


----------



## Weeze

Have I mentioned that I want to be Mszwebs when I grow up?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mini said:


> because I am still a whore.



I'm sure that will work to your advantage at the Bash.


----------



## mszwebs

krismiss said:


> Have I mentioned that I want to be Mszwebs when I grow up?



lol Not today you haven't...to what do I owe this honor?


----------



## Weeze

mszwebs said:


> View attachment 75850


I just saw this and i was like OMG <3


----------



## Proner

mimosa said:


> Oh wow...You look incredible.:smitten: You did well, Proner. :bow:



Thanks 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Uh...I see the clothes, I see the coat......but where are your shoes??



There's a very simple explanation: I'm a HOBBIT! It's a huge secret I just told so please try to keep it 
Now the reason is I like to be barefoot at home so I didn't think of putting shoes.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Mini said:


> OK, the mirror photos are lousy and I admit that my room is a sty, but I tried, so deal with it.
> 
> Also, more shades, because I am still a whore.



You are so glam with your always-serious expression.


----------



## hillking12

me on the tables


----------



## furious styles

hillking12 said:


> me on the tables



looks like some technics 1200's too .. yes indeed. i'm still operating on some pretty whack numarks but i'm looking to upgrade to some sl-1200s


----------



## hillking12

furious styles said:


> looks like some technics 1200's too .. yes indeed. i'm still operating on some pretty whack numarks but i'm looking to upgrade to some sl-1200s


yea bro the technic 1200s are official man but it sucks cuz my mixer broke now gotta get a new one. by the way didnt now dj wat do u spin?


----------



## supersoup

i have no recent photos, except some that other folks have taken, i may have to try and dig one up. my camera is super lame, and broke several months ago 

just wanted to say everyone looks great!!


----------



## furious styles

hillking12 said:


> yea bro the technic 1200s are official man but it sucks cuz my mixer broke now gotta get a new one. by the way didnt now dj wat do u spin?



well mostly i just dj at my house, i've been really into making beats lately (blew a bunch of my car insurance money late last year on an mpc 2000xl which had been a long time dream of mine). i spin sets for my friends and family though, pretty much anything but mostly hip hop. still i will do a set with king crimson, king tubby, flying lotus, and throw some thelonius monk in there. if it sounds good it is good imo, and my vinyl collection is rapidly growing because i go digging all the damn time (one of the reasons i'm broke) .


----------



## hillking12

furious styles said:


> well mostly i just dj at my house, i've been really into making beats lately (blew a bunch of my car insurance money late last year on an mpc 2000xl which had been a long time dream of mine). i spin sets for my friends and family though, pretty much anything but mostly hip hop. still i will do a set with king crimson, king tubby, flying lotus, and throw some thelonius monk in there. if it sounds good it is good imo, and my vinyl collection is rapidly growing because i go digging all the damn time (one of the reasons i'm broke) .


WAIT WHA!! DIGGING! BEATMAKING! MPC! i never heard these words utterd hear on dimensions me u gotta talk my friend its good to see dues who are into hip hop beat digging etc and likes big girls lol. so what type of hip hop r u into?


----------



## furious styles

hillking12 said:


> WAIT WHA!! DIGGING! BEATMAKING! MPC! i never heard these words utterd hear on dimensions me u gotta talk my friend its good to see dues who are into hip hop beat digging etc and likes big girls lol. so what type of hip hop r u into?



haha i know, i was just thinking the same thing. i like most hip hop ... especially if it comes from the 90s lol. that's what i grew up with so i think i just love that sound. not too big on rap in the last ten years but there are definitely still dudes killing it out there and i don't want to get all crotchety about 'new music'. company flow, gang starr, public enemy, cypress hill, cannibal ox, jedi mind tricks there are so many that the giant block of text would destroy the picture thread .. i like SOME of the indie rap scene today but i think a lot of it is garbage too. i also love beatmakers like j dilla, madlib, dj shadow etc. 

anyway here's my music myspace page i've got a couple beats up there : http://www.myspace.com/citizenstarcrusher


----------



## hillking12

furious styles said:


> haha i know, i was just thinking the same thing. i like most hip hop ... especially if it comes from the 90s lol. that's what i grew up with so i think i just love that sound. not too big on rap in the last ten years but there are definitely still dudes killing it out there and i don't want to get all crotchety about 'new music'. company flow, gang starr, public enemy, cypress hill, cannibal ox, jedi mind tricks there are so many that the giant block of text would destroy the picture thread .. i like SOME of the indie rap scene today but i think a lot of it is garbage too. i also love beatmakers like j dilla, madlib, dj shadow etc.
> 
> anyway here's my music myspace page i've got a couple beats up there : http://www.myspace.com/citizenstarcrusher


dope yea man i luv the 90s 80s and late 70s i luv the whole culture pretty much but yea madlib is dope slongwith most of the stones throw stuff, but dont sleep on the independent scene granted there is alot a garbage there is some really dope stuff out there


----------



## Saoirse

this was my attempt at a rockabilly look. i wanted my fringe to be more of a bumped poof, but theyre too short and ended up doing a greaser slick...which i thought looked kinda cool!


----------



## thatgirl08

Mini said:


> OK, the mirror photos are lousy and I admit that my room is a sty, but I tried, so deal with it.
> 
> Also, more shades, because I am still a whore.



It looks like you're wearing a Hugh Hefner robe.


----------



## BeaBea

thatgirl08 said:


> It looks like you're wearing a Hugh Hefner robe.



In my dreams he always is!


----------



## ladle

I look awful...but the chicken was AMAZING!:eat2: 

View attachment bbq.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

I bought myself a new t-shirt... and I can't take pics of myself, so... yay! Cell phone FTW! ...in the mirror.


----------



## Mini

thatgirl08 said:


> It looks like you're wearing a Hugh Hefner robe.



Real men wear red robes.


----------



## Famouslastwords

ladle said:


> I look awful...but the chicken was AMAZING!:eat2:



I don't think you look too awful....teehee....


I decided my boyfriend wasn't old enough...so I upgraded to an over one-hundred year-old.

This is me with my "other" boyfriend.... 

View attachment Rachel and Edward Pillow 1.jpg


----------



## ladle

admit it...you only want me for me tasty meats....


----------



## Famouslastwords

ladle said:


> admit it...you only want me for me tasty meats....



I dunno, I has to converse with my power of 3......I thought it was cuz you were tall and cuz you had a sexy accent but I could be wrong.


----------



## ladle

Never has two roasted chickens garnered so much REP in the History of Dims


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> Never has two roasted chickens garnered so much REP in the History of Dims



*LOL* 

You could have been plucking those chickens.....and still have gotten the rep


----------



## BeaBea

ladle said:


> Never has two roasted chickens garnered so much REP in the History of Dims



As long as you realise it's all about the food and nothing to do with you!

Tracey xx


----------



## nykspree8

Famouslastwords said:


> I don't think you look too awful....teehee....
> 
> 
> I decided my boyfriend wasn't old enough...so I upgraded to an over one-hundred year-old.
> 
> This is me with my "other" boyfriend....



dork......


----------



## ladle

Well after being on Dims for years...I have come to the realisation....."It's ALWAYS been about the food!"


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> I decided my boyfriend wasn't old enough...so I upgraded to an over one-hundred year-old.
> 
> This is me with my "other" boyfriend....



I'm so pissed I couldn't rep you for this!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Saoirse said:


> this was my attempt at a rockabilly look. i wanted my fringe to be more of a bumped poof, but theyre too short and ended up doing a greaser slick...which i thought looked kinda cool!



You look great!



ladle said:


> I look awful...but the chicken was AMAZING!:eat2:



Oh no you don't........ 



ladle said:


> admit it...you only want me for me tasty meats....





Famouslastwords said:


> I dunno, I has to converse with my power of 3......I thought it was cuz you were tall and cuz you had a sexy accent but I could be wrong.



You already know my vote . I want him for his tasty meat too (but not the chicken  )



ladle said:


> Well after being on Dims for years...I have come to the realisation....."It's ALWAYS been about the food!"



How wrong you are.......we could care less about the food.....it's the chef that gets us all hot and bothered :batting:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> I look awful...but the chicken was AMAZING!:eat2:



So handsome (don't deny it), inquiring minds want to know, you gotta gf?

And to all the ladies out there, feel free to rep me since I asked the question everyone wants to know .

Mizz


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> So handsome (don't deny it), inquiring minds want to know, you gotta gf?
> 
> And to all the ladies out there, feel free to rep me since I asked the question everyone wants to know .
> 
> Mizz



Damn, it won't let me rep you!
Need a hand here someone.....anyone?


----------



## Famouslastwords

I repped her already.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MizzSnakeBite said:


> So handsome (don't deny it), inquiring minds want to know, you gotta gf?
> 
> And to all the ladies out there, feel free to rep me since I asked the question everyone wants to know .
> 
> Mizz



Hey again sweet thang :batting: ,

Some of my sources now tell me you are gf-free. So, are you wanting one, or are you just wanting to be used/corrupted? There are a few of us that will accommodate you .

Ladies, continue to rep me since you know you were hoping I would delve deeper into the mystery of Mr. Wonderful's status.


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

recent pics of msapples
aka cece 

View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

MsAppleCinnamon said:


> recent pics of msapples
> aka cece



You're very pretty!


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

Famouslastwords said:


> You're very pretty!



thank you famous =]


----------



## ladle

well I am single and thus hassle-free!
Yay.....not looking...although I guess you count perving as looking?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

MsAppleCinnamon said:


> recent pics of msapples
> aka cece


Pretty Me Apple


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Well I was bored the other day..When I was resizing this picture I was looking at my eyes and they seem to look like they are two different colors..Anyways.. 

View attachment DSCF9807.JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Well I was bored the other day..When I was resizing this picture I was looking at my eyes and they seem to look like they are two different colors..Anyways..



I like this Au Natural look you have goin' on there!


----------



## thejuicyone

Sup.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

thejuicyone said:


> Sup.



Super pretty! LOVE your earrings!!<3


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> well I am single and thus hassle-free!
> Yay.....not looking...although I guess you count perving as looking?



You're the handsomest perv I've ever seen :batting:


----------



## thatgirl08

I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


>



What a total cutie!! 

I envy your straight hair, it is sooooo perfect. I'd give my right arm for that.


----------



## thatgirl08

Thank you! :]


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.




You're too cute Rachel! I like your Marilyn Monroe...is that what it's called? My SIL tried to convince me I'd look cute with a nose ring and I was going to do it but I chickened out because I don't even like the feel of boogers in my nose. I might do it one day though....one day!


----------



## littlefairywren

thatgirl08 said:


> I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.



You are so cute thatgirl! Just adorable 
Maybe I can fit you into my handbag with FLW!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> I like this Au Natural look you have goin' on there!


Thank you sweetie.. Been my look for a while now..lol..



thejuicyone said:


> Sup.


super cute!



thatgirl08 said:


> I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.


you are so cute! Love your nose stud.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

thatgirl08 said:


> I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.



Looking adorable! Such pretty hair! :bow:



littlefairywren said:


> You are so cute thatgirl! Just adorable
> Maybe I can fit you into my handbag with FLW!



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeey now! You better get a tote bag so I can fit in too!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Well I was bored the other day..When I was resizing this picture I was looking at my eyes and they seem to look like they are two different colors..Anyways..



You look great! Love the glasses


----------



## littlefairywren

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Well I was bored the other day..When I was resizing this picture I was looking at my eyes and they seem to look like they are two different colors..Anyways..



EDA, your eyes look the same to me...or maybe that is just my eyes 
But you look so sweet and innocent, very pretty!!


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Nice shirt....

Where's Lenny?:wubu:

*_


ladle said:


> I look awful...but the chicken was AMAZING!:eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

Darkened my hair. Not too much though. Just brown brown


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MsAppleCinnamon said:


> recent pics of msapples
> aka cece


*Oh my! Aren't you a pretty one, Cece!*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Well I was bored the other day..When I was resizing this picture I was looking at my eyes and they seem to look like they are two different colors..Anyways..


*Erin! Missed your pretty face around here. *



thejuicyone said:


> Sup.


*Sup, girlie! &#9829;&#9829; the earrings! *



thatgirl08 said:


> I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.


*Haha! You look adorable as always!*



fat9276 said:


> Darkened my hair. Not too much though. Just brown brown


I like the darker of shade, it brings your face more into focus.

My goodness! Was there a missing in action memo handed out? All these beautiful faces posting!


----------



## Paul

fat9276 said:


> Darkened my hair. Not too much though. Just brown brown



I love the colour. It suits you. You are a pretty woman.


----------



## ahtnamas

Me n' a friend while she was supposed to be working... 
View attachment IMG_1086.JPG


----------



## qwertyman173

Just trying to look normal! 

View attachment IMG_0982.JPG


----------



## Aust99

Hey Qwertyman.... You look great.... Good to see (pic) you on here... 


Love a man in glasses....


----------



## qwertyman173

Aust99 said:


> Hey Qwertyman.... You look great.... Good to see (pic) you on here...
> 
> 
> Love a man in glasses....



Thanks! The glasses are new 
Although remarkably similar to my old ones, so nobody really noticed!


----------



## Scorsese86

thatgirl08 said:


> I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.



God bless you... you're so gorgeous!!:smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> You're too cute Rachel! I like your Marilyn Monroe...is that what it's called? My SIL tried to convince me I'd look cute with a nose ring and I was going to do it but I chickened out because I don't even like the feel of boogers in my nose. I might do it one day though....one day!



Thank you! It's generally referred to as monroe but some people call it a crawford or madonna because I guess Madonna and Cindy Crawford had a mole too..? 

I agreeeee.. you'd look adorable with a nose ring. Honestly, it's not bad AT ALL.. after like, a week or two of having it in I couldn't even feel it anymore.. now I've had it for almost 6 years and I honestly forget it's even there.. especially when I have a stud (the ring's a little more obvious haha) If you do it, I wanna see a picture! :]



littlefairywren said:


> You are so cute thatgirl! Just adorable
> Maybe I can fit you into my handbag with FLW!



yes please ;]



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> you are so cute! Love your nose stud.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Looking adorable! Such pretty hair! :bow:





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Haha! You look adorable as always!*





Scorsese86 said:


> God bless you... you're so gorgeous!!:smitten:



thank you! <3


----------



## LovelyLiz

thatgirl08 said:


> I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.



Your hair looks GREAT! How hard is it to get it looking like that?



fat9276 said:


> Darkened my hair. Not too much though. Just brown brown



Nice. And you have really awesome lips. You must get that a lot. 



qwertyman173 said:


> Just trying to look normal!



I'd say you were pretty successful. Nice going. Looking good! and serious...



ahtnamas said:


> Me n' a friend while she was supposed to be working...



Which one are you? Either way, you both are adorable. Great expressions!


----------



## thatgirl08

mcbeth said:


> Your hair looks GREAT! How hard is it to get it looking like that?



Easy!  I was blessed with naturally straight hair so I just blow dry it and run a straightener over it real quick.. it takes 10-15 minutes. The downside is that it will not curl AT ALL.. EVER. haha. & thank youuu :]


----------



## DreamyInToronto

qwertyman173 said:


> Just trying to look normal!




asndf;ahdfpiahyerpihasdpfihadpifhadspifhqpewiufghpaisdf whooops sorry I just drooled on my keyboard.

hehe

O You are SUPER CUTE qwertyman!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

qwertyman173 said:


> Just trying to look normal!



Aren't you something


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Rainy cropped this up for me.... taken the other night while getting ready for dinner with Lisa and Michelle. 

View attachment 66534176051880919959142824b6e43a4.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rainy cropped this up for me.... taken the other night while getting ready for dinner with Lisa and Michelle.


You look gorgeous, girlie! I don't know that I've ever seen a prettier pic. Your eyes are just luscious.


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You look gorgeous, girlie! I don't know that I've ever seen a prettier pic. Your eyes are just luscious.


She's right, you know. 

-Rusty


----------



## Sweet Tooth

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You look gorgeous, girlie! I don't know that I've ever seen a prettier pic. Your eyes are just luscious.





CleverBomb said:


> She's right, you know.
> 
> -Rusty



Awwwwwww... you guuuuuys! :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rainy cropped this up for me.... taken the other night while getting ready for dinner with Lisa and Michelle.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> You look gorgeous, girlie! I don't know that I've ever seen a prettier pic. Your eyes are just luscious.





CleverBomb said:


> She's right, you know.
> 
> -Rusty



I concur! It really is a great pic of you!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rainy cropped this up for me.... taken the other night while getting ready for dinner with Lisa and Michelle.



What a fantastic pic of you! You look wonderful!


----------



## jdsumm

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rainy cropped this up for me.... taken the other night while getting ready for dinner with Lisa and Michelle.



I know you don't know me but I just had to comment. That pic of you is amazing, it looks like a work of art. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## JMCGB

fat9276 said:


> Darkened my hair. Not too much though. Just brown brown



I really like the dark look for you. Very pretty!!!


----------



## Carrie

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rainy cropped this up for me.... taken the other night while getting ready for dinner with Lisa and Michelle.


So pretty, Kris! And with the round mirror frame and the overall softness of the shot, you look like a lovely vintage cameo piece.


----------



## Micara

This is me on "Jersey Shore" day at work, sporting my Snook-alicious poof, although you can't really see it.


----------



## Tooz

Micara said:


> "Jersey Shore" day at work



Oh, _great._


----------



## kayrae

After seeing mszwebs with her Amy Winehouse beehive... I've been getting this urge to have huge hair, which is impossible because I basically have baby hair. I even wanted to buy bumpits, but I've heard from people with similar hair that it's not going to work. This is my long way of saying, I like your hair, Micara.


----------



## thatgirl08

I really want to try bumpits too but I heard the same thing about fine hair.. my hair is so thin.


----------



## Saoirse

kayrae said:


> After seeing mszwebs with her Amy Winehouse beehive... I've been getting this urge to have huge hair, which is impossible because I basically have baby hair. I even wanted to buy bumpits, but I've heard from people with similar hair that it's not going to work. This is my long way of saying, I like your hair, Micara.





thatgirl08 said:


> I really want to try bumpits too but I heard the same thing about fine hair.. my hair is so thin.



I remember reading (in Reader's Digest, Im pretty sure) about Bumpits. They did a test of those As Seen On TV products and the Bumpits didnt do very well.

Wasn't there a thread on Bumpits in the Clothing/Fashion forum?


----------



## thatgirl08

Saoirse said:


> I remember reading (in Reader's Digest, Im pretty sure) about Bumpits. They did a test of those As Seen On TV products and the Bumpits didnt do very well.
> 
> Wasn't there a thread on Bumpits in the Clothing/Fashion forum?



Yeah, there was, and a lot of people said they worked but my hair is sooo thin.. and like, not pliable. It won't do anything except be straight. I tried asking a girl at Claire's about it because she was wearing one (and they sell them there) but she was unhelpful.


----------



## Micara

kayrae said:


> After seeing mszwebs with her Amy Winehouse beehive... I've been getting this urge to have huge hair, which is impossible because I basically have baby hair. I even wanted to buy bumpits, but I've heard from people with similar hair that it's not going to work. This is my long way of saying, I like your hair, Micara.



Aww, thanks! I actually used Bumpits for the poof... however, they are not that great. I have very thick, coarse hair and sometimes you can still see the Bumpit teeth through my hair. It helps to tease your hair a little before pulling it back over the Bumpit, but IMHO combing rats out of your hair kind of defeats the purpose of a Bumpit.

I have one friend who all has the most awesome poofs, and she doesn't use Bumpits at all. They defy gravity. I can't figure it out.


----------



## mszwebs

Kayrae, If you're still wandering around SF in September, I'll bring my bumpits with me and I'll make them work lol.

Rach...I have no idea when I would see you but apparently I need to carry them with me all the time, because I'll make them work for you too haha


----------



## kayrae

yesssss!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

hahaha sounds good! :]


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> *
> I like the darker of shade, it brings your face more into focus.
> My goodness! Was there a missing in action memo handed out? All these beautiful faces posting!*


*

thanks OWA, it's always nice to be more in focus...hahaha



Paul said:



I love the colour. It suits you. You are a pretty woman.

Click to expand...


thank you.




mcbeth said:



Nice. And you have really awesome lips. You must get that a lot. 

uhhh no...I don't but thanks 




JMCGB said:



I really like the dark look for you. Very pretty!!! 

Click to expand...


Thanks J!:happy: (I didn't refer to McAvoy this time )

Click to expand...

*


----------



## James

Comic book costume party fun (props to Marlowegarp and Lina in the last pic for their awesome costumes!) 

View attachment DSC_0343.jpg


View attachment DSC_0401.jpg


View attachment DSC_0374.jpg


----------



## Linda

James said:


> Comic book costume party fun (props to Marlowegarp and Lina in the last pic for their awesome costumes!)



This sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

James said:


> Comic book costume party fun (props to Marlowegarp and Lina in the last pic for their awesome costumes!)



Looks like loads of fun!


----------



## bmann0413

SUPER BOWL CHAMPS, BABY!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!




Also, I gots chin hair!


----------



## LovelyLiz

bmann0413 said:


> SUPER BOWL CHAMPS, BABY!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Also, I gots chin hair!



Wooooooo!!!! Way to go Saints! And great pic.


----------



## Lina

James said:


> Comic book costume party fun (props to Marlowegarp and Lina in the last pic for their awesome costumes!)



um way to not post the BEST picture. My sister is Robin <3 

View attachment batbabes.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Lina said:


> um way to not post the BEST picture. My sister is Robin <3



Great pix... great costume.... I'm so jealous:happy: Looks like a fun night.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look great! Love the glasses


Thank you! Yeah I love my glasses too!


littlefairywren said:


> EDA, your eyes look the same to me...or maybe that is just my eyes
> But you look so sweet and innocent, very pretty!!


I think it is just the lighting..lol..Thank you tho!



fat9276 said:


> Darkened my hair. Not too much though. Just brown brown


Looks great hon!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Erin! Missed your pretty face around here *


Thank You OWA. I know I haven't really been around lately. Going to try and get back in the mix of things. 



ahtnamas said:


> Me n' a friend while she was supposed to be working...


Aww you guys look cute!



qwertyman173 said:


> Just trying to look normal!


I think you did a good job at it. 



Sweet Tooth said:


> Rainy cropped this up for me.... taken the other night while getting ready for dinner with Lisa and Michelle.


Love this picture! You look so pretty!



Micara said:


> This is me on "Jersey Shore" day at work, sporting my Snook-alicious poof, although you can't really see it.


My hair would never do that! Look good from what I can see and you look super cute too!



James said:


> Comic book costume party fun (props to Marlowegarp and Lina in the last pic for their awesome costumes!)


Love the pics James!



bmann0413 said:


> SUPER BOWL CHAMPS, BABY!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> Also, I gots chin hair!


WooooHooooo!!!! That game last night was so GOOOOD My step mom and I were yelling and hootin and hollarin. Happy the Saints won the first time in! So awesome!



Lina said:


> um way to not post the BEST picture. My sister is Robin <3


You guys look cute!


----------



## omegaseph

Lina said:


> um way to not post the BEST picture. My sister is Robin <3



Holy cutie, Bat(wo)man! :smitten:


----------



## Crystal

Lina said:


> um way to not post the BEST picture. My sister is Robin <3



Cuuuuute! :happy:


----------



## Malarkey

James said:


> Comic book costume party fun (props to Marlowegarp and Lina in the last pic for their awesome costumes!)



haha! I love these photos! Must give reppage for the costumes!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Lina said:


> um way to not post the BEST picture. My sister is Robin <3



Wow, you both are super cute! What kind of beer are you drinking? They look like Red Stripe bottles, but the label looks different.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

layin' it down outside my chu in the desert  

View attachment 009.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ZosofanCMR said:


> layin' it down outside my chu in the desert



Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii there! :batting:


----------



## Mini

I wish I had photography skills. 

View attachment 437_3741_1.JPG


View attachment 437_3723_1.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

Micara said:


> This is me on "Jersey Shore" day at work, sporting my Snook-alicious poof, although you can't really see it.



Great look and the Eyeglasses are a win-win 



James said:


> Comic book costume party fun (props to Marlowegarp and Lina in the last pic for their awesome costumes!)



*N*ice picture James- looks like you had a good deal of fun



bmann0413 said:


> SUPER BOWL CHAMPS, BABY!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> Also, I gots chin hair!



*W*ho Dat? :happy: Great picture Lloyd



Lina said:


> um way to not post the BEST picture. My sister is Robin <3



*L*ina: love the classic Batman outfit with of you and your trusted sidekick... 



ZosofanCMR said:


> layin' it down outside my chu in the desert



*Z*osofanCMR great picture - it's nice that you are able to relax and play your music....



Mini said:


> I wish I had photography skills.



*G*ood photo Mini


----------



## Malarkey

ZosofanCMR said:


> layin' it down outside my chu in the desert


C-dawg! So serious-nice guitar BTW



Mini said:


> I wish I had photography skills.


Why, Mini...is that an almost smile?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mini said:


> I wish I had photography skills.



I wish I had your collection of awesome sunglasses; looking good there Mini!



Malarkey said:


> ...snip...
> Why, Mini...is that an almost smile?



Shhh!!! Don't point it out, Malarkey!!! It may be months before we see one like it again, if he realizes he almost let one slip! It was merely a facial twitch the camera captured, yeah, that's what it was!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.



You look gorgeous!!!
Beautiful smile :happy:


----------



## Paul

mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.



How can it be that you are single. You have too cute a smile to be single. Those two pictures are lovely.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.



*You look absolutely lovely! *


----------



## PhatChk

Mini said:


> I wish I had photography skills.




Very very very nice ^_^


----------



## Inhibited

mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.



Wow too pretty, agree with Paul way to nice and pretty to be single..... i tried to rep you but couldn't ......


----------



## desertcheeseman

mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.


I'd say the attempt was anything but feeble... great pictures!


----------



## Jigen

MsSasha said:


> Such a smoking hottie! I love your hair straight. I mean I love it anyway you do it, but its like SHAZAM hot when you straighten it.
> 
> This is me not being able to put down my new camera and playing with some of the special features and just straight up being a massive cam ham.



I can't find the words to describe how immensely pretty you are. :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

My bestie and I chillin' in Central Park yesterday and it damn sure wasn't the month of May! Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> You look gorgeous!!!
> Beautiful smile :happy:



Thank you so much, LFW 



Paul said:


> How can it be that you are single. You have too cute a smile to be single. Those two pictures are lovely.



Thanks, Paul. Spread the word to the quality (single!) men in my area. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> *You look absolutely lovely! *



Thank you, OWA!!



Inhibited said:


> Wow too pretty, agree with Paul way to nice and pretty to be single..... i tried to rep you but couldn't ......



Awww, thank you! (And thanks for the attempted rep, too )



desertcheeseman said:


> I'd say the attempt was anything but feeble... great pictures!



You're so sweet. Thanks!


----------



## LovelyLiz

OneWickedAngel said:


> My bestie and I chillin' in Central Park yesterday and it damn sure wasn't the month of May! Brrrrrrrr!



 You guys look lovely all bundled up. (And you are taking "chillin'" very literally in this case.)  Happy Valentine's OWA!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.



You look fantastic! :bow:



OneWickedAngel said:


> My bestie and I chillin' in Central Park yesterday and it damn sure wasn't the month of May! Brrrrrrrr!



Ya look great and happy


----------



## Scorsese86

mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.



Ah, you're adorable


----------



## luscious_lulu

MsAppleCinnamon said:


> recent pics of msapples
> aka cece



Nice


EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Well I was bored the other day..When I was resizing this picture I was looking at my eyes and they seem to look like they are two different colors..Anyways..



Lovely as always



thejuicyone said:


> Sup.



Stunning



thatgirl08 said:


> cute
> 
> I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.



Kewl



fat9276 said:


> Darkened my hair. Not too much though. Just brown brown



Looks good



ahtnamas said:


> Me n' a friend while she was supposed to be working...
> View attachment 76240



awww so cute



qwertyman173 said:


> Just trying to look normal!



Normal is overrated



Sweet Tooth said:


> Rainy cropped this up for me.... taken the other night while getting ready for dinner with Lisa and Michelle.



Pretty lady



Micara said:


> This is me on "Jersey Shore" day at work, sporting my Snook-alicious poof, although you can't really see it.



This made me lol...



James said:


> Comic book costume party fun (props to Marlowegarp and Lina in the last pic for their awesome costumes!)



I love costume parties



bmann0413 said:


> SUPER BOWL CHAMPS, BABY!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Also, I gots chin hair!



Lol...



ZosofanCMR said:


> layin' it down outside my chu in the desert



Nice



mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.



Nice


----------



## BarbBBW

Scorsese86 said:


> I bought myself a new t-shirt... and I can't take pics of myself, so... yay! Cell phone FTW! ...in the mirror.



WOW!! I love that shirt!!!!


----------



## Scorsese86

BarbBBW said:


> WOW!! I love that shirt!!!!



Thank you, darling. You were one of the reasons why I bought that shirt


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BarbBBW said:


> WOW!! I love that shirt!!!!



I missed that pic I think! Love the shirt!!


----------



## Scorsese86

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I missed that pic I think! Love the shirt!!



So you like my shirt, MizzSnakeBite?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Scorsese86 said:


> So you like my shirt, MizzSnakeBite?



Yes! 

too short


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mcbeth said:


> You guys look lovely all bundled up. (And you are taking "chillin'" very literally in this case.)  Happy Valentine's OWA!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> ...snip...
> Ya look great and happy



:kiss2: Thank you ladies! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.



*M*cBeth: Not feeble at all- Very Stunning and I love the smile 




OneWickedAngel said:


> My bestie and I chillin' in Central Park yesterday and it damn sure wasn't the month of May! Brrrrrrrr!



*R*aivenne - thatis a nice picture of you ad your "bestie" . What better way to enjoy our wonderful winter weather in Central Park


----------



## ZosofanCMR

thatgirl08 said:


> I got my hair did. & changed my nose ring to a stud. Exciting life, I know.



Very cute


----------



## Scorsese86

I had a nice Valentine's Day


----------



## Linda

Scorsese86 said:


> I had a nice Valentine's Day



Nice ... rosey cheeks had by all.


----------



## JMCGB

taken sometime after the first of two blizzards in one week. relaxing after LOTS of shoveling!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JMCGB said:


> taken sometime after the first of two blizzards in one week. relaxing after LOTS of shoveling!!!



You look great, but a bit worn out lol


----------



## JMCGB

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look great, but a bit worn out lol



Thanks. Worn out is an understatement!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JMCGB said:


> Thanks. Worn out is an understatement!!!



I was trying to be nice! lol


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> I had a nice Valentine's Day



*S*corsese86: looks like you've had a Valentine's fit for a King :bow:



JMCGB said:


> taken sometime after the first of two blizzards in one week. relaxing after LOTS of shoveling!!!



*N*ice pic- hope your back was doing ok with all that shoveling


----------



## ahtnamas

New makeup today. Needed to play with it


----------



## littlefairywren

ahtnamas said:


> New makeup today. Needed to play with it



Very pretty! Shame about the hand....hahaha


----------



## ahtnamas

littlefairywren said:


> Very pretty! Shame about the hand....hahaha




Thank you.
As far as the hand goes, I thought about ignoring it. I have a pic where there is no hand... Totally debating taking a new pic of me every month just to show off the monthly guy


----------



## Scorsese86

ahtnamas said:


> New makeup today. Needed to play with it



You're so cute


----------



## Malarkey

OneWickedAngel said:


> I wish I had your collection of awesome sunglasses; looking good there Mini!
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh!!! Don't point it out, Malarkey!!! It may be months before we see one like it again, if he realizes he almost let one slip! It was merely a facial twitch the camera captured, yeah, that's what it was!




Oh-right...twitching of the face is indeed quite normal...not that he is normal-or isnt...i'll just be over here in my corner.


----------



## Malarkey

JMCGB said:


> taken sometime after the first of two blizzards in one week. relaxing after LOTS of shoveling!!!



You shovel...but how do you handle a hoover? Vacuum skills are important!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Shame about the hand....hahaha



<snicker>


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ahtnamas said:


> New makeup today. Needed to play with it



Nice job with the make-up! Considering your hand placement, it took a moment to realize what you were playing with.


----------



## Tracy

Wanted to post a pic of my son and his new little cousin. Zack is so proud of him!  

View attachment Z&L.jpg


----------



## Aust99

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Love babies... Your son is so cute holding him... Congrats to your family.


----------



## Ruffie

Me and a few of the girls spending the afternoon munching on yummy food, and drinking up a storm=a picture like this! 

View attachment GetAttachment.aspx.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Damn second picture didn't post. Here it is us doing our BEbo pose cause we work with youth we see alot of their pages with pics like that so decided to do one of our own LOL 

View attachment GetAttachment.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

Ruffie said:


> Me and a few of the girls spending the afternoon munching on yummy food, and drinking up a storm=a picture like this!



That looks like a wonderful afternoon


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracy said:


> Wanted to post a pic of my son and his new little cousin. Zack is so proud of him!



Two very lovely children- I am sure you are the proudest one of all  :bow:



Ruffie said:


> Me and a few of the girls spending the afternoon munching on yummy food, and drinking up a storm=a picture like this!



Now I'm jealous- looks like everyone had a blast! :happy:


----------



## Linda

Ruffie said:


> Me and a few of the girls spending the afternoon munching on yummy food, and drinking up a storm=a picture like this!




What is that black dog doing? Looks odd lmao


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> What is that black dog doing? Looks odd lmao



Trust you to spot that *lol* 
I didn't even see the dog......it does look odd doesn't it!


@ Ruffie....what a great photo


----------



## JMCGB

Malarkey said:


> You shovel...but how do you handle a hoover? Vacuum skills are important!



I can hold my own. Don't get too much practice these days due to having hardwood floors. I can sweep like a champ though!


----------



## Malarkey

JMCGB said:


> I can hold my own. Don't get too much practice these days due to having hardwood floors. I can sweep like a champ though!



No no no...it's not about your floors,lol


----------



## Tracy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Two very lovely children- I am sure you are the proudest one of all  :bow:



Thank you GEF I am very proud mother.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

We sure do have some good looking people here. Everyone is looking fantastic.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

This is from Valentines Day weekend, but recent enough lol. Out at lunch with my boo


----------



## Allie Cat

Here's something rare, a smile. Considering the company I was in, shouldn't be too surprising


----------



## littlefairywren

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is from Valentines Day weekend, but recent enough lol. Out at lunch with my boo



Fallenangel, you are such a beautiful girl


----------



## Fallenangel2904

littlefairywren said:


> Fallenangel, you are such a beautiful girl



Aw your too sweet! Thank you so much!!


----------



## JMCGB

Malarkey said:


> No no no...it's not about your floors,lol



Care to enlighten me? :doh:


----------



## Paul

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is from Valentines Day weekend, but recent enough lol. Out at lunch with my boo



Very Lovely Fallenangle. That is a very nice outfit you are wearing.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

JMCGB said:


> taken sometime after the first of two blizzards in one week. relaxing after LOTS of shoveling!!!



Gorgeous eyes


----------



## Aust99

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is from Valentines Day weekend, but recent enough lol. Out at lunch with my boo


 Lovely photo.... your hair looks so nice... And you are amazingly pretty!!!



Divals said:


> Here's something rare, a smile. Considering the company I was in, shouldn't be too surprising


 Lovely to see you smiling... and I'm assuming she was as well... :happy:


----------



## Aust99

so I came home for some dims time.... lol... now I'm heading to bed... Here are a couple of me from a min a go... webcam pics... damn camera battery

View attachment 76709
View attachment 76708


----------



## Jigen

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is from Valentines Day weekend, but recent enough lol. Out at lunch with my boo



So cute...


----------



## Oldtimer76

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is from Valentines Day weekend, but recent enough lol. Out at lunch with my boo



Looking beautiful, hun!:wubu:
Love your hair and pretty smiley face.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> so I came home for some dims time.... lol... now I'm heading to bed... Here are a couple of me from a min a go... webcam pics... damn camera battery
> 
> View attachment 76709
> View attachment 76708



You are looking so pretty all the time:smitten:
I don't mind they are "bad" webcam pics, I'm just happy to be able to see you:bow:


----------



## thatgirl08

Before going to the club -


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


> Before going to the club -



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz

thatgirl08 said:


> Before going to the club -



Looking beautiful! And your eyes look great!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

> Very Lovely Fallenangle. That is a very nice outfit you are wearing.



Thanks so much!  Love pink lol



> Lovely photo.... your hair looks so nice... And you are amazingly pretty!!!



Aw thank you- just did my hair not long ago- back to blonde for me and im super happy with it! 



> So cute...



Thanks hun!! 



> Looking beautiful, hun!:wubu:
> Love your hair and pretty smiley face.



Aww your super sweet thank you!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Aust99 said:


> so I came home for some dims time.... lol... now I'm heading to bed... Here are a couple of me from a min a go... webcam pics... damn camera battery
> 
> View attachment 76709
> View attachment 76708



Your super pretty girly!!


----------



## littlefairywren

thatgirl08 said:


> Before going to the club -



Such a cutie pie, Rachel


----------



## thatgirl08

Oldtimer76 said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:





mcbeth said:


> Looking beautiful! And your eyes look great!





littlefairywren said:


> Such a cutie pie, Rachel



Thank you all :wubu:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Aust99 said:


> so I came home for some dims time.... lol... now I'm heading to bed... Here are a couple of me from a min a go... webcam pics... damn camera battery
> 
> View attachment 76709
> View attachment 76708



Simply adorable


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> so I came home for some dims time.... lol... now I'm heading to bed... Here are a couple of me from a min a go... webcam pics... damn camera battery
> 
> View attachment 76709
> View attachment 76708



You are a stunner! :kiss2:


----------



## Aust99

Oldtimer76 said:


> You are looking so pretty all the time:smitten:
> I don't mind they are "bad" webcam pics, I'm just happy to be able to see you:bow:





Fallenangel2904 said:


> Your super pretty girly!!





rg770Ibanez said:


> Simply adorable





succubus_dxb said:


> You are a stunner! :kiss2:





Awwww.. You guys... thanks a lot!!! You know how to make a girl feel nice... lol:happy::happy::kiss2:


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> Before going to the club -



I love how you did your eyeliner. It looks almost exotic.


----------



## ladle

just a scary pic to scare away all my stalkers!
gggrrrrrrrr!
WOW
Scary! 

View attachment JDG_285311.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

thatgirl08 said:


> Before going to the club -



Such a natural beauty.....


----------



## Jigen

thatgirl08 said:


> Before going to the club -



Very cute.


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> just a scary pic to scare away all my stalkers!
> gggrrrrrrrr!
> WOW
> Scary!



LOL Not so scary.


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> Before going to the club -



You have the strangest look. Part of me is like, "Aww, she's precious" and the other part is "I must have hot lesbian sex with her." 

...I'm straight, too. It's weeeeeird.


----------



## succubus_dxb

ladle said:


> just a scary pic to scare away all my stalkers!
> gggrrrrrrrr!
> WOW
> Scary!



pretty sure you already think i'm a nutbag stalker, but this IS a great photo dude


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> so I came home for some dims time.... lol... now I'm heading to bed... Here are a couple of me from a min a go... webcam pics... damn camera battery
> 
> View attachment 76709
> View attachment 76708



Pretty as always Nat!!! :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack

CrystalUT11 said:


> You have the strangest look. Part of me is like, "Aww, she's precious" and the other part is "I must have hot lesbian sex with her."



Me too!

Only not lesbian. I have too much penis for that.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> just a scary pic to scare away all my stalkers!
> gggrrrrrrrr!
> WOW
> Scary!



Didn't work :wubu:


----------



## Malarkey

Aust99 said:


> so I came home for some dims time.... lol... now I'm heading to bed... Here are a couple of me from a min a go... webcam pics... damn camera battery
> 
> View attachment 76709
> View attachment 76708




You photo well, missy! I can't even manage to figure out how to use my webcam-i've the built in one (on my laptop)? It's absolute rubbish...only cos' I can't figure it out tho,lol....


----------



## ladle

thank you to all my stalking crew!


----------



## bmann0413

Me with the girl who has captured my interest


----------



## Aust99

JMCGB said:


> Pretty as always Nat!!! :smitten:


 Why thank you... :happy:



Malarkey said:


> You photo well, missy! I can't even manage to figure out how to use my webcam-i've the built in one (on my laptop)? It's absolute rubbish...only cos' I can't figure it out tho,lol....



lol, thanks Malarkey.. You do too.. you should post a pic for us all to enjoy pretty lady. Ok, so I have a dell computer with the inbuilt camera... I just click onto the camera function/ program and up it comes... click away as you like and see what you come up with...


----------



## Linda

bmann0413 said:


> Me with the girl who has captured my interest



Sweet !!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

JMCGB said:


> taken sometime after the first of two blizzards in one week. relaxing after LOTS of shoveling!!!



omg after seeing this pic, i have to ask... Whos ya daddy? 

View attachment vinjake.jpg


----------



## DJ_S

From a friends wedding last week! 

(About to head out)






(At the wedding)


----------



## Aust99

Ruby Ripples said:


> omg after seeing this pic, i have to ask... Whos ya daddy?


Ha ha... true!! Another celebrity look-a-like for Jake.:happy:


DJ_S said:


> From a friends wedding last week!
> ]



DJ_S.. your so cute.. love the smiling picture.. I love weddings!!!


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Why thank you... :happy:



Anytime!


----------



## LovelyLiz

DJ_S said:


> From a friends wedding last week!
> 
> (About to head out)
> (At the wedding)



I love me a man with a bunch of curls on his head. So sexy! :wubu:


----------



## JMCGB

Ruby Ripples said:


> omg after seeing this pic, i have to ask... Whos ya daddy?



Haha, that gave me a good laugh. Thanks Ruby.


----------



## baxter

Aust99 said:


> so I came home for some dims time.... lol... now I'm heading to bed... Here are a couple of me from a min a go... webcam pics... damn camera battery
> 
> View attachment 76709
> View attachment 76708



WOW you are gorgeous


----------



## Surlysomething

DJ_S said:


> From a friends wedding last week!
> 
> (About to head out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At the wedding)



You have the most amazing curly hair! Love it!


----------



## Aust99

Surlysomething said:


> You have the most amazing curly hair! Love it!



Curls get the girls!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel




----------



## thatgirl08

CrystalUT11 said:


> You have the strangest look. Part of me is like, "Aww, she's precious" and the other part is "I must have hot lesbian sex with her."
> 
> ...I'm straight, too. It's weeeeeird.



hahaha this is the best comment ever<3


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


>



OMG will you marry me lol


----------



## Tracii

Just doin what I do. 

View attachment Picture 2182.jpg


----------



## Malarkey

Aust99 said:


> Why thank you... :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, thanks Malarkey.. You do too.. you should post a pic for us all to enjoy pretty lady. Ok, so I have a dell computer with the inbuilt camera... I just click onto the camera function/ program and up it comes... click away as you like and see what you come up with...




Haha! I <3 how you make it sound SO easy....I have a photo that I've been wanting to post but when I tried to post it-it was ginormous! :doh:


----------



## Proner

Ok this is now official I need new haircut... my hair is starting to become a mess 

View attachment DSCN3714.jpg


View attachment DSCN3715.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888

Me and my Bestie on Superbowl night. And I know the Colts lost....shuddup.  

P.S. I'm not exactly sure why I'm not looking at the camera, but it turned out kinda cute, anyways.  

View attachment colts2.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

other one was, believe it or not, even cuter. besides, you're too pretty for just ONE pic at a time.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Wagimawr said:


> other one was, believe it or not, even cuter. besides, you're too pretty for just ONE pic at a time.



I don't wanna post two of the same night! Besides, I didn't really like the other one. You just did cause you like every picture of me. :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr

No, I liked it because it was freakin' gorgeous.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Wellllllllll then. Sorry I didn't post it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> OMG will you marry me lol



Um, aren't there laws against polygamy Down Under? LMAO! 



Tracii said:


> Just doin what I do.



And you look damn good doing it - rock on!



Proner said:


> Ok this is now official I need new haircut... my hair is starting to become a mess



Hmmm. Trying to imagine you with long hair. 



Fluffy51888 said:


> Me and my Bestie on Superbowl night. And I know the Colts lost....shuddup.
> 
> P.S. I'm not exactly sure why I'm not looking at the camera, but it turned out kinda cute, anyways.



Nice pic, you look great! Despite being caught in Colt colors (Sorry I just couldn't resist!)


----------



## Crystal

Proner said:


> Ok this is now official I need new haircut... my hair is starting to become a mess



Very cute picture. I like the expression on your face. 




Fluffy51888 said:


> Me and my Bestie on Superbowl night. And I know the Colts lost....shuddup.
> 
> P.S. I'm not exactly sure why I'm not looking at the camera, but it turned out kinda cute, anyways.



Your eyebrows look really good here, darling. 

And yes, Go Colts! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Fluffy51888 said:


> Me and my Bestie on Superbowl night. And I know the Colts lost....shuddup.
> 
> P.S. I'm not exactly sure why I'm not looking at the camera, but it turned out kinda cute, anyways.



You are so adorable! And you have the most beautiful eyes


----------



## Fluffy51888

Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## Tracii

Fluffy you are too cute post pics anytime I'll hold the reigns on Wags!!!


----------



## DJ_S

Aust99 said:


> DJ_S.. your so cute.. love the smiling picture.. I love weddings!!!



Thank you Aust99!  Weddings are FUN!



mcbeth said:


> I love me a man with a bunch of curls on his head. So sexy! :wubu:



Oooh thank you mcbeth 


Surlysomething said:


> You have the most amazing curly hair! Love it!



Cheers Surly


----------



## g-squared

View attachment IMAG00075.jpg


Just after getting out of work this morning.


----------



## Rowan

So...here are some new ones of me taken within the last couple of months. The dates on the pics are wrong because I used my mom's camera and the date needs to be fixed. But anyway....here ya go  

View attachment bluetg2.jpg


View attachment outtodinner.jpg


View attachment todinner.jpg


View attachment todinner2.jpg


View attachment inbed.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

g-squared said:


> View attachment 76821
> 
> 
> Just after getting out of work this morning.



I hope you washed your hands before you went back!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

I havent posted in this thread for ages......

View attachment me 1.jpg


Me just before I went bowling on Saturday night.....I can tell you after the amount of vodka I consumed, I wasnt looking that way by the end of it!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Never had bangs before, decided I wanted them in November 08. Loved them for a couple months but then *HATED* waiting for them to grow back. Finally, 15 months later, I _love_ my hair again.


----------



## Aust99

g-squared said:


> View attachment 76821
> 
> 
> Just after getting out of work this morning.


Great pic.. I love that time straight after work finishes.... longest time til you go again. :happy:



Rowan said:


> So...here are some new ones of me taken within the last couple of months. The dates on the pics are wrong because I used my mom's camera and the date needs to be fixed. But anyway....here ya go



Lovely pics Rowan.. I especially love that black dress one.. 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> I havent posted in this thread for ages......
> 
> View attachment 76830
> 
> 
> Me just before I went bowling on Saturday night.....I can tell you after the amount of vodka I consumed, I wasnt looking that way by the end of it!


I know how you felt at the end of the night... but you looked adorable as always at the beginning:bow:


DitzyBrunette said:


> Never had bangs before, decided I wanted them in November 08. Loved them for a couple months but then *HATED* waiting for them to grow back. Finally, 15 months later, I _love_ my hair again.


 You have lovely hair.... and your so pretty girl.... Don't say that about the bangs.. I was considering getting some after the wedding i'm in (which I need long hair for) but would hate to regret them...


----------



## littlefairywren

DitzyBrunette said:


> Never had bangs before, decided I wanted them in November 08. Loved them for a couple months but then *HATED* waiting for them to grow back. Finally, 15 months later, I _love_ my hair again.



Gorgeous, I love your hair! I would kill for your hair 
Very pretty, DitzyBrunette.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Aust99 said:


> You have lovely hair.... and your so pretty girl.... Don't say that about the bangs.. I was considering getting some after the wedding i'm in (which I need long hair for) but would hate to regret them...



Thank you  
My issue with bangs was I got them in winter, when the weather is cool and there was no humidity. My hair is naturally curly but I blow dry it straight a lot - come summertime, that is near impossible to do and so the bangs were very hard to tame. If you have straight hair, go for it. Bangs are super cute but not for those of us with curls. Learned my lesson lol.


----------



## Crystal

DitzyBrunette said:


> Never had bangs before, decided I wanted them in November 08. Loved them for a couple months but then *HATED* waiting for them to grow back. Finally, 15 months later, I _love_ my hair again.



Oh wow! So beautiful! :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

g-squared said:


> View attachment 76821
> 
> 
> Just after getting out of work this morning.



Oh my - if you were older I would have a major crush on you. You look like a better looking Patton Oswalt :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CrystalUT11 said:


> Oh wow! So beautiful! :happy:





littlefairywren said:


> Gorgeous, I love your hair! I would kill for your hair
> Very pretty, DitzyBrunette.



Thank you, ladies 



Rowan said:


> So...here are some new ones of me taken within the last couple of months. The dates on the pics are wrong because I used my mom's camera and the date needs to be fixed. But anyway....here ya go



You sure know how to fill out a little black dress! Looks great! And I *love* the blue necklace, I have a sweater that exact color - I wanna steal your necklace


----------



## DitzyBrunette

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I havent posted in this thread for ages......
> 
> View attachment 76830
> 
> 
> Me just before I went bowling on Saturday night.....I can tell you after the amount of vodka I consumed, I wasnt looking that way by the end of it!



I want your eyelashes. JEALOUS.


----------



## Blackjack

(crossposted)


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Blackjack said:


> (crossposted)


I lurveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this hun!!! hehe


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

DitzyBrunette said:


> I want your eyelashes. JEALOUS.


Cheers lovely! My life would be nothing without mascara!!!


----------



## crayola box

Blackjack said:


> (crossposted)



I have been reading the same thing! (also the complete Edgar Allen Poe) 
Must be on a classic dark and twisty short story kick.


----------



## MBLsuperkid

benzdiesel said:


> Well, I haven't updated in quite a while, so here goes. This are both from a few weeks ago.
> 
> One of me just trying to get away from the camera in the creek that runs close to my dorm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw in one of me and the girlfriend too for good measure.



I love these pictures. You are adorable and you both look so happy.


----------



## calauria




----------



## LovelyLiz

calauria said:


> Pic



Looking good! Very sultry...


----------



## Scorsese86

Fluffy51888 said:


> Me and my Bestie on Superbowl night. And I know the Colts lost....shuddup.
> 
> P.S. I'm not exactly sure why I'm not looking at the camera, but it turned out kinda cute, anyways.



I really wanna ask you out for a date:blush:


----------



## Scorsese86

g-squared said:


> View attachment 76821
> 
> 
> Just after getting out of work this morning.



Cool pic. I have a sweater that looks basically the same.

Oh, did you remember to wash your hands?


----------



## Scorsese86

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I havent posted in this thread for ages......
> 
> View attachment 76830
> 
> 
> Me just before I went bowling on Saturday night.....I can tell you after the amount of vodka I consumed, I wasnt looking that way by the end of it!



You are so cute!



DitzyBrunette said:


> Never had bangs before, decided I wanted them in November 08. Loved them for a couple months but then *HATED* waiting for them to grow back. Finally, 15 months later, I _love_ my hair again.



You look great, my fellow Swayze-fan


----------



## Rowan

OneWickedAngel said:


>



You my dear are stunning as always!!! :wubu:



Aust99 said:


> Lovely pics Rowan.. I especially love that black dress one..



Thank you very much Aust 



DitzyBrunette said:


> You sure know how to fill out a little black dress! Looks great! And I *love* the blue necklace, I have a sweater that exact color - I wanna steal your necklace



Thank you so much DB for the compliment  And I love the pic you posted...Muy Caliente!! And the necklace is adorable isnt it?? It's actually from Avon and it's a set and wasnt expensive at all. I love shopping at Avon, I buy way too much stuff from them lol


----------



## mel

new haircut...as of about an hour ago  totally different for me but I thinkk I like it. 

View attachment haircut 2-25-2010 small.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Taken 2/21.... it's been awhile so I thought I'd share. 

View attachment dims pic.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rowan said:


> So...here are some new ones of me taken within the last couple of months. The dates on the pics are wrong because I used my mom's camera and the date needs to be fixed. But anyway....here ya go


*Gorgeous as always Ro; I just love the quirkiness of the last pic!*



missy_blue_eyez said:


> I havent posted in this thread for ages......
> 
> Me just before I went bowling on Saturday night.....I can tell you after the amount of vodka I consumed, I wasnt looking that way by the end of it!


*HAHAHA! Well I'm glad we got to see this oh so lovely before pic! *



DitzyBrunette said:


> Never had bangs before, decided I wanted them in November 08. Loved them for a couple months but then *HATED* waiting for them to grow back. Finally, 15 months later, I _love_ my hair again.


*Like the come hither length on you. It does suit your face. *



Blackjack said:


> (crossposted)


*Niiiice! My dear Blackjack, elementary, you'd go for the quintessential Holmes implement (a magnifying glass)! *



calauria said:


> ...


*Love how I'm just drawn into those beautiful brown eyes Cala!*



Rowan said:


> You my dear are stunning as always!!! :wubu:
> ...snip...


Aaaw! Thanks Ro!



mel said:


> new haircut...as of about an hour ago  totally different for me but I thinkk I like it.


*Well I know I like it. It frames your face nicely.*




MzDeeZyre said:


> Taken 2/21.... it's been awhile so I thought I'd share.


*Looking good there MsDee, don't take so long to come back!*


----------



## g-squared

Scorsese86 said:


> Cool pic. I have a sweater that looks basically the same.
> 
> Oh, did you remember to wash your hands?



I was off the clock, so I chose not to haha, I only used the bathroom for changing out of my uniform though.


----------



## Famouslastwords

The perm ruined my hair, so I had to cut it all off!

The result: 

P.S. My mom is so gonna kill me, and I'm never gonna hear the end of "you look so much better with longer hair, you look terrible with short hair."


----------



## Paquito

Famouslastwords said:


> The perm ruined my hair, so I had to cut it all off!
> 
> The result:
> 
> P.S. My mom is so gonna kill me, and I'm never gonna hear the end of "you look so much better with longer hair, you look terrible with short hair."



I feel like you and Kristen Stewart are giving me the same facial expression.

AWKWARD


----------



## Famouslastwords

free2beme04 said:


> I feel like you and Kristen Stewart are giving me the same facial expression.
> 
> AWKWARD



It's the "in your dreams buddy" facial expression.


----------



## Wagimawr

Pssht. Not too short in the least. Pretty, too.


----------



## Tracii

FLW no way its too short!! very cute


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Famouslastwords said:


> The perm ruined my hair, so I had to cut it all off!
> 
> The result:
> 
> P.S. My mom is so gonna kill me, and I'm never gonna hear the end of "you look so much better with longer hair, you look terrible with short hair."



Welcome back!!! :happy::happy:

I like the cut, I think it's cute on you. 

Besides your hair is not short, it's mid length. Now, if you had a pixie cut, that would be short.


----------



## supersoup

your hair looks good short, tell her to shush. i want a short cut, but i'm never brave enough.


----------



## Wagimawr

OneWickedAngel said:


> Now, if you had a pixie cut, that would be short.


Well, I wasn't going to say anything...

...says the longhaired hippie type guy...


----------



## Fluffy51888

Scorsese86 said:


> I really wanna ask you out for a date:blush:



Aw, that's so sweet! It's a shame you live so far away.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Famouslastwords said:


> The perm ruined my hair, so I had to cut it all off!
> 
> The result:
> 
> P.S. My mom is so gonna kill me, and I'm never gonna hear the end of "you look so much better with longer hair, you look terrible with short hair."



No offense, but in this case, your mom is completely wrong. You rock the short hair. Nice color too! Looks great on you.


----------



## kayrae

agreed with everyone re: short hair. you look good


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> The perm ruined my hair, so I had to cut it all off!
> 
> The result:
> 
> P.S. My mom is so gonna kill me, and I'm never gonna hear the end of "you look so much better with longer hair, you look terrible with short hair."



OMG, if I could give you one of those slo-mo running towards you hugs, I would!
Glad to see you girl.....and your hair looks fantastic!!


----------



## Crystal

Famouslastwords said:


> The perm ruined my hair, so I had to cut it all off!
> 
> The result:
> 
> P.S. My mom is so gonna kill me, and I'm never gonna hear the end of "you look so much better with longer hair, you look terrible with short hair."



I think your hair looks SO much better short.  It makes you look more mature. I really like it.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Just spent a week in Mexico.....here are a few pics 

View attachment phpC9nG0KPM.jpg


View attachment phpn8uW6vPM.jpg


View attachment Real Women Have Curves.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> I think your hair looks SO much better short.  It makes you look more mature. I really like it.



Agreement. Then again, I tend to prefer shorter hairstyles, so whatevs


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> The perm ruined my hair, so I had to cut it all off!
> 
> The result:
> 
> P.S. My mom is so gonna kill me, and I'm never gonna hear the end of "you look so much better with longer hair, you look terrible with short hair."



Looks FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!! :bow:



mpls_girl26 said:


> Just spent a week in Mexico.....here are a few pics



Great pics!!


----------



## Blockierer

mpls_girl26 said:


> Just spent a week in Mexico.....here are a few pics


I'm jealous. 
Very nice pics


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Me a couple of months ago.


----------



## Proner

BrownEyedChica said:


> Me a couple of moinths ago.



Very nice pic, I love the haircut it fits you perfectly


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Proner said:


> Very nice pic, I love the haircut it fits you perfectly



Merci, Proner. You are tres sweet, lol!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> Me a couple of months ago.



Aye Calinda!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

OneWickedAngel said:


> Aye Calinda!



gracias, OWA!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

*Me with my favorite cousin, she's 5 yrs old. She looks exactly like me and everyone thinks she's mine:*






*Then we (my son, my cousin and my nephew) all went in the yard to play in the snow and we built a snowman. Here is Frosty with me and my nephew:*


----------



## Famouslastwords

Thanks for the outpouring of love for my new 'do.


----------



## littlefairywren

BrownEyedChica said:


> Me a couple of months ago.



Ok, I so want to hug you right now......you look gorgeous BEC!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Famouslastwords said:


> Thanks for the outpouring of love for my new 'do.



I'm loving the new do toooo


----------



## BrownEyedChica

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, I so want to hug you right now......you look gorgeous BEC!



AWWWWW.. thank you.. I'd love to have a hug from you. I bet you give really nice hugs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DitzyBrunette said:


> *Me with my favorite cousin, she's 5 yrs old. She looks exactly like me and everyone thinks she's mine:*
> 
> *Then we (my son, my cousin and my nephew) all went in the yard to play in the snow and we built a snowman. Here is Frosty with me and my nephew:*



So &#9829;ing these bits with your family. Great pics!


----------



## Tracii

Lovely pics ditzy cute to the max.


----------



## Surlysomething

DitzyBrunette said:


> *Me with my favorite cousin, she's 5 yrs old. She looks exactly like me and everyone thinks she's mine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then we (my son, my cousin and my nephew) all went in the yard to play in the snow and we built a snowman. Here is Frosty with me and my nephew:*



You and your little cousin are adorable!


----------



## kayrae

I kinda want to cut my hair even shorter now. All this short hair talk makes me itch for the scissors.


----------



## Scorsese86

DitzyBrunette said:


> *Me with my favorite cousin, she's 5 yrs old. She looks exactly like me and everyone thinks she's mine:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then we (my son, my cousin and my nephew) all went in the yard to play in the snow and we built a snowman. Here is Frosty with me and my nephew:*



Lovely pictures


----------



## PhatChk

Good food..great friends! 

View attachment 27206_332531691853_530106853_4144898_4803748_n.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Looks like you had lots of fun together.
You always look so beautiful, PhatChk:wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

mcbeth said:


> Getting ready to head out for a fancy Valentine's dinner with my fellow single friend... I'm a camera whore, so I included smiling and not smiling (my feeble attempt at "sexy look") versions.



*beautiful pictures!!! NOW I know what gorgeous woman I am meeting under the clock....


did that sound creepy? yikes :doh:

was meant as a compliment*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Enjoying the very tasty delights at a new Jamaican restaurant. What they didn't spend in ambiance they spent in quality cooking! 'Cause let me tell ya, that be some gooooooood eatin' there!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

OneWickedAngel said:


> Enjoying the very tasty delights at a new Jamaican restaurant. What they didn't spend in ambiance they spent in quality cooking! 'Cause let me tell ya, that be some gooooooood eatin' there!



Looking good, OWA! Thanks for inviting!


----------



## LovelyLiz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *beautiful pictures!!! NOW I know what gorgeous woman I am meeting under the clock....
> 
> 
> did that sound creepy? yikes :doh:
> 
> was meant as a compliment*



Ha ha ha! Totally not creepy. Anyone who calls me gorgeous is categorically NOT creepy.  Looking forward to meeting you!!!!


----------



## bmann0413

Maybe I'm being philosopical or maybe this is my "



YOU!" face. You decide.


----------



## Tracii

Very handsome even if you seem pissed bmann.:wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

OneWickedAngel said:


> Enjoying the very tasty delights at a new Jamaican restaurant. What they didn't spend in ambiance they spent in quality cooking! 'Cause let me tell ya, that be some gooooooood eatin' there!



Looking gorgeous as always!


----------



## msbard90

I haven't been on here in centuries, so I'm welcoming Dims back in my life with a valentines day pic  

View attachment DSCN1788.JPG


----------



## msbard90

OneWickedAngel said:


> Enjoying the very tasty delights at a new Jamaican restaurant. What they didn't spend in ambiance they spent in quality cooking! 'Cause let me tell ya, that be some gooooooood eatin' there!



I never had Jamaican food before! I looks so good, and you do too


----------



## DitzyBrunette

*First*, thank you to those who commented on my last pictures (I love those kiddies so much!) :happy: 
*
Second:*
*FLW: *your hair is adorable. Not many people can pull off short hair, but you're one who can. It looks healthier and so shiny. Looks great.
*OWA:* That food looks gooood. You should post it in the food pics thread and describe what it was. I've never eaten Jamaican food before, but it looks delicious.


----------



## soleil3313

PhatChk said:


> Good food..great friends!



Yay! I agree!!!!


----------



## Fluffy51888

msbard90 said:


> I haven't been on here in centuries, so I'm welcoming Dims back in my life with a valentines day pic




You are adorable! Those treats look yummy, too.


----------



## msbard90

aww thank you  
by the way the cupcakes were delish and best of all they were ALL mine


----------



## succubus_dxb

so...i've got green nails...I like them, my housemate reckons I look like the long lost member of the Vengaboys. Which I have no qualms with.  

View attachment greennails-small.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

msbard90 said:


> I haven't been on here in centuries, so I'm welcoming Dims back in my life with a valentines day pic



I know. I've missed you. Glad to see you back


----------



## Scorsese86

succubus_dxb said:


> so...i've got green nails...I like them, my housemate reckons I look like the long lost member of the Vengaboys. Which I have no qualms with.



Another gorgeous pic of gorgeous you. God, you got to be sick and tired of all my comments...:blush:


----------



## CrazyGuy13

msbard90 said:


> I haven't been on here in centuries, so I'm welcoming Dims back in my life with a valentines day pic



Very cute, and those cupcakes look amazing as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze

succubus_dxb said:


> so...i've got green nails...I like them, my housemate reckons I look like the long lost member of the Vengaboys. Which I have no qualms with.




Awwww... That's really cute. If you look at the nail you're biting a certain way, it almost looks like a heart. Hehe


----------



## succubus_dxb

Scorsese86 said:


> Another gorgeous pic of gorgeous you. God, you got to be sick and tired of all my comments...:blush:



nevarrrr, each one is appreciated 



Jon Blaze said:


> Awwww... That's really cute. If you look at the nail you're biting a certain way, it almost looks like a heart. Hehe



awww, such a cute and loved-up way to view the world Jon! :kiss2:


----------



## Jigen

msbard90 said:


> i get addicted to threads like these... i love my built in web cam too much. by the way, no make up haha and i guess my legs are looking pretty large lately lol
> 
> xoxo



Your legs look great!


----------



## Jigen

msbard90 said:


> I haven't been on here in centuries, so I'm welcoming Dims back in my life with a valentines day pic



They look delicious. Care to share the recipe, please? :bow:


----------



## Jigen

PhatChk said:


> Good food..great friends!



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Paul

msbard90 said:


> I haven't been on here in centuries, so I'm welcoming Dims back in my life with a valentines day pic



Lovely. Are you sharing? Welcome back.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

This was taken about a week ago. 

View attachment me4.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

BeautifulBigD said:


> This was taken about a week ago.



stunning smile! great hair too


----------



## msbard90

Jigen said:


> They look delicious. Care to share the recipe, please? :bow:



its called betty crocker  no real baking skills here, I wish


----------



## Jigen

msbard90 said:


> its called betty crocker  no real baking skills here, I wish



They look good. If you want, I can give you a couple of suggestions.


----------



## LovelyLiz

BeautifulBigD said:


> This was taken about a week ago.



Very pretty!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Enjoying the very tasty delights at a new Jamaican restaurant. What they didn't spend in ambiance they spent in quality cooking! 'Cause let me tell ya, that be some gooooooood eatin' there!



You look great, and so does the food! I was in Jamaica for about a month studying a few years back, and that was some good eating.  



msbard90 said:


> I haven't been on here in centuries, so I'm welcoming Dims back in my life with a valentines day pic



Welcome back! Great smile.



succubus_dxb said:


> so...i've got green nails...I like them, my housemate reckons I look like the long lost member of the Vengaboys. Which I have no qualms with.



Sexxxxxxy


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone looks fantastic!!

Welcome back Msbard!! I have missed you!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

This is me before my mommie&me class on Tuesday.. I was bored out in the truck before class..lol.. 

View attachment Copy of DSCF9857.JPG


----------



## Crystal

Oh wow, EDA! Beautiful picture!

Those glasses are super cute, too.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Crystal said:


> Oh wow, EDA! Beautiful picture!
> 
> Those glasses are super cute, too.



Thank You sweetie.  Yea I love them.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> This is me before my mommie&me class on Tuesday.. I was bored out in the truck before class..lol..



You look like you're barely wearing any make up yet you still look beautiful - that's called The Glow. All new Mommies get it


----------



## JMCGB

This was taken last spring at my sisters wedding. It is however a recent addition to my hard drive!


----------



## Saoirse

hai!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

[Whoah. Double Post. Weird.]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Noticed I hadn't posted one lately.
So here I am! Weirdness and all.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> Looking good, OWA! Thanks for inviting!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Looking gorgeous as always!





msbard90 said:


> I never had Jamaican food before! I looks so good, and you do too





DitzyBrunette said:


> ...snip...
> *OWA:* That food looks gooood. You should post it in the food pics thread and describe what it was. I've never eaten Jamaican food before, but it looks delicious.





mcbeth said:


> ...snip...
> You look great, and so does the food! I was in Jamaica for about a month studying a few years back, and that was some good eating.



*Thank you ladies!!:bow::kiss2:*



msbard90 said:


> I haven't been on here in centuries, so I'm welcoming Dims back in my life with a valentines day pic


*WELCOME BACK! And you returned with cupcakes in tow - good girl! All is forgiven, lol.:kiss2:*



succubus_dxb said:


> so...i've got green nails...I like them, my housemate reckons I look like the long lost member of the Vengaboys. Which I have no qualms with.


*You're rocking that green, girlie! I love the half seductress, half coyness of this. :wubu:*



BeautifulBigD said:


> This was taken about a week ago.


*Pretty! I really like the color blending of the hair, nicely done.*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> This is me before my mommie&me class on Tuesday.. I was bored out in the truck before class..lol..


*Look at you! See all that warmth emanating out of you?! It's called the GLOW! Being bored should always look so lovely.*



JMCGB said:


> This was taken last spring at my sisters wedding. It is however a recent addition to my hard drive!


*Ooooooh, handsome!*



Saoirse said:


> hai!


*Well "Hai" there yourself! *:happy:



Your Plump Princess said:


> I Noticed I hadn't posted one lately.
> So here I am! *WONDERFULNESS* and all.


*Hey you! It's about time you remembered us here! Nice pics! I took the liberty of correcting your post, hope you don't mind. *


----------



## BeautifulBigD

succubus_dxb said:


> stunning smile! great hair too



Thanks so much!


----------



## BeautifulBigD

*Pretty! I really like the color blending of the hair, nicely done.*



Thank you!


----------



## Scorsese86

There's just gorgeous women here... I don't know what to say... but *BEAUTIFUL*. Sorry for the lack of words.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*these are me although might be too much of the same...just what I GOT SO FAR.....gonna up load others to more appropriate thread* 

View attachment WENDY at Getty Museum 03.jpg


View attachment Wendy at Getty2.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Taken right before posting......what can I say I'm bored tonight! 

View attachment cast2.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *these are me although might be too much of the same...just what I GOT SO FAR.....gonna up load others to more appropriate thread*



Welcome to L.A.!!!! Glad you made it here safely  The pictures are a little far away, but you seem super cute from what I see! Enjoy our fair little town...and see you Sunday!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *these are me although might be too much of the same...just what I GOT SO FAR.....gonna up load others to more appropriate thread*



You look great Wendy- Nice background, too.


----------



## luscious_lulu

My new tattoo


----------



## Aust99

^^ Love it!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

luscious_lulu said:


> My new tattoo



I love tatoos...it is gorgeous Lulu!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Thank You for the Rep!!!




DitzyBrunette said:


> You look like you're barely wearing any make up yet you still look beautiful - that's called The Glow. All new Mommies get it


Thank You!  



JMCGB said:


> This was taken last spring at my sisters wedding. It is however a recent addition to my hard drive!


Looking good Hon!



Saoirse said:


> hai!


Beautiful!



Your Plump Princess said:


> I Noticed I hadn't posted one lately.
> So here I am! Weirdness and all.


Beautiful



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Look at you! See all that warmth emanating out of you?! It's called the GLOW! Being bored should always look so lovely.*


Thank You! 


HDANGEL15 said:


> *these are me although might be too much of the same...just what I GOT SO FAR.....gonna up load others to more appropriate thread*


You look fantastic hon!



MzDeeZyre said:


> Taken right before posting......what can I say I'm bored tonight!


You look good being bored!



luscious_lulu said:


> My new tattoo


I love it!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Aust99 said:


> ^^ Love it!!!





littlefairywren said:


> I love tatoos...it is gorgeous Lulu!





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank You for the Rep!!!
> 
> I love it!



Thank you all! :kiss2:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> My new tattoo
> 
> [



A birdie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> I love tatoos...it is gorgeous Lulu!



Get yourself a wren


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Get yourself a wren



You know, I thought about it....a wee little one somewhere 
But damn I hate needles!


----------



## luscious_lulu

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A birdie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:



Lol... Yes, I got a birdie. It's for my parents. My dad loves birds & my mom loved Lilly of the valley (the flower in the birds beak).


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

luscious_lulu said:


> Lol... Yes, I got a birdie. It's for my parents. My dad loves birds & my mom loved Lilly of the valley (the flower in the birds beak).



Awwwwwwwwwww <pouting>, I thought you got it to honor me


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Aww!!* *Thank you all so so so much. <3 You guys always make me feel all warm and fuzzy and gleeful about myself. 

I don't know what I'd do without you complimenting me. Honestly don't.

Big Hugs to you all <3 <3 <3*


----------



## curvalicious

It's been awhile since I've posted here, so I thought I would share a few newer pics 

Me at a wedding:





Me at a LMFAO concert:





Me on NYE:


----------



## Aust99

Wholly molley!!!! You just lovely aren't you...


----------



## Proner

New haircut, time to have short hair again  

View attachment DSCN3719.JPG


View attachment DSCN3721.JPG


----------



## littlefairywren

curvalicious said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted here, so I thought I would share a few newer pics



Curvalicious...you are stunning! Sooo pretty


----------



## omegaseph

curvalicious said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted here, so I thought I would share a few newer pics
> 
> Me at a wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at a LMFAO concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on NYE:



You look great  :wubu:


----------



## pinkylou

Me disguised as a big purple plum


----------



## littlefairywren

pinkylou said:


> Me disguised as a big purple plum



You are adorable pinkylou!!


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 77132


Just a pic of me... they all look the same to me.


----------



## Oldtimer76

You are just one of the prettiest girls I've ever seen:smitten:

Hope you had a great weekend, Natalie!

:kiss2:


----------



## Jigen

curvalicious said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted here, so I thought I would share a few newer pics
> 
> Me at a wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at a LMFAO concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on NYE:



You look beautiful!!!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

curvalicious said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted here, so I thought I would share a few newer pics



Gorgeous!!

I think you should post in the people with dimples thread, btw......


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 77132
> 
> 
> Just a pic of me... they all look the same to me.



You are SO pretty


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 77132
> 
> 
> Just a pic of me... they all look the same to me.



How about if I bring some rain down with me?


----------



## Aust99

Oldtimer76 said:


> You are just one of the prettiest girls I've ever seen:smitten:
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend, Natalie!
> 
> :kiss2:


 Thanks OT... Kind of you to say:happy: 



Gingembre said:


> You are SO pretty


YOU are!!:wubu: Thanks Ginge




JMCGB said:


> How about if I bring some rain down with me?


 lol... I'll practice my rain dance :happy:


----------



## Jigen

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 77132
> 
> 
> Just a pic of me... they all look the same to me.



Very nice picture. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

It's been forever since I posted anything.

Dressed up for an interview today..waste of time..but at least I looked cute!


----------



## KHayes666

Just laying by the sea 

View attachment march 3.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Ok, so my face always has a reddish/pinkish "hue" (hahaha.. George Costanza and his pinkish hue) but it seems I got a bit of a light sunburn the other day... oops! I am giving you all the "evil eye" in this pic boo wah hahaha  (actually it is a wine induced glaze on my eyes...hahaha)


----------



## msbard90

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> This is me before my mommie&me class on Tuesday.. I was bored out in the truck before class..lol..



Oh my!!! you're having a babayyyyy?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!? wow I've been gone too long! Give me details!!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

KHayes666 said:


> Just laying by the sea



Looking quite handsome .

I'd call that reclining though 



fat9276 said:


> Ok, so my face always has a reddish/pinkish "hue" (hahaha.. George Costanza and his pinkish hue) but it seems I got a bit of a light sunburn the other day... oops! I am giving you all the "evil eye" in this pic boo wah hahaha  (actually it is a wine induced glaze on my eyes...hahaha)



Looking beautiful as always


----------



## Micara

Tonight at the Knicks game... a pic I took for my boyfriend. :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> Tonight at the Knicks game... a pic I took for my boyfriend. :wubu:



You look fantastic!!!


----------



## KHayes666

Micara said:


> Tonight at the Knicks game... a pic I took for my boyfriend. :wubu:



your b/f should be very greatful for the pic, especially if you had to sit through a Knicks game lol


----------



## Oirish

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 77132
> 
> 
> Just a pic of me... they all look the same to me.



Well if they're all the same then you're the one person with a good driver's license photo at least. Lovely photo. You're quite beautiful.


----------



## jeff7005

curvalicious said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted here, so I thought I would share a few newer pics
> 
> Me at a wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at a LMFAO concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on NYE:



You are gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## msbard90

curvalicious said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted here, so I thought I would share a few newer pics
> 
> Me at a wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at a LMFAO concert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on NYE:



youre so very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!! i could just eat you up :eat1:


----------



## verucassault

kayrae said:


> i'm on the right, lina's on the left...




OMG that's wednesday  from PLS


----------



## verucassault

that's me, recently 

View attachment Picture 62b.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You're lovely!


----------



## verucassault

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're lovely!  [/QUOTE
> 
> who me? thanks!
> 
> you know i was looking through this thread and there really are some stunners on this site, not just a few, i would say the majority any FA with a half a brain should spend his day in here trying to win the hearts of one of these ladies. surprising that so many of us are single..


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 77132
> 
> 
> Just a pic of me... they all look the same to me.



They all look the same... there's an angel in every one: you.:smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yep, I meant you.  I like your name, btw - I saw Veruca Salt live with the band Live years ago.


----------



## Cece Larue




----------



## MizzSnakeBite

verucassault said:


> OMG that's wednesday  from PLS





verucassault said:


> that's me, recently





Everyone is looking quite lovely!! 

It always makes me wonder why there are sooooooooooo many of us single.


----------



## Micara

Cece Larue said:


>



I love your hair! I always try to get my hair to look that good, but it never does.


----------



## *Ravenous*

verucassault said:


> BigBeautifulMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lovely!  [/QUOTE
> 
> who me? thanks!
> 
> you know i was looking through this thread and there really are some stunners on this site, not just a few, i would say the majority any FA with a half a brain should spend his day in here trying to win the hearts of one of these ladies. surprising that so many of us are single..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said the exact words i was going to post along with my pics lol its so true!
Click to expand...


----------



## *Ravenous*

heres one from sunday...:happy: 

View attachment P1003072341500.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

*Ravenous* said:


> heres one from sunday...:happy:



Lovely! You look very happy


----------



## bmann0413

Tracii said:


> Very handsome even if you seem pissed bmann.:wubu:



I actually wasn't pissed. I was actually REALLY deep in thought. About what, I don't really remember. lol

But thanks, Tracii.


----------



## chicken legs

bmann0413 said:


> I actually wasn't pissed. I was actually REALLY deep in thought. About what, I don't really remember. lol
> 
> But thanks, Tracii.



I really like that PIC too. You look bruding and mysterious.


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## mediaboy

bmann0413 said:


>




Get some Smith Chemist glasses & a flat top. You can thank me later for all the pussy.


----------



## furious styles




----------



## DJ_S

bmann0413 said:


>



Nice Bmann, looks like your having fun =)


----------



## DJ_S

heh heh :0


----------



## DJ_S

furious styles said:


>



Now that be some specs! style'n.


----------



## DJ_S

MisticalMisty said:


> It's been forever since I posted anything.
> 
> Dressed up for an interview today..waste of time..but at least I looked cute!




Cute Indeedy.


----------



## furious styles

DJ_S said:


> heh heh :0



damn, were we separated at birth? big glasses keyboards and the bird


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

furious styles said:


> damn, were we separated at birth? big glasses keyboards and the bird


lmao. precisely what I thought when I saw that.


----------



## DJ_S

furious styles said:


> damn, were we separated at birth? big glasses keyboards and the bird





BigBeautifulMe said:


> lmao. precisely what I thought when I saw that.



LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Shosh

Here I am with my nephew Marcus. This pic was taken today on my cell phone.

View attachment mail.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

DJ_S said:


> heh heh :0



Love the pic 

You know Bobbi? She's in Melbourne.


----------



## bmann0413

mediaboy said:


> Get some Smith Chemist glasses & a flat top. You can thank me later for all the pussy.



Thanks, but if I have to change the way I look in order to get a girl to "give up the goods," I'd rather stay how I am.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Me after the Leslie Hall show tonight. It was amazing and I love her. Steve-aka, Lina, Tattooed and I enjoyed a fun filled evening of gold spandex and bumping bass. Oh I also managed to score a drum stick from the super awesome fatty drummer!


----------



## AuntHen

MsSasha said:


> Me after the Leslie Hall show tonight. It was amazing and I love her. Steve-aka, Lina, Tattooed and I enjoyed a fun filled evening of gold spandex and bumping bass. Oh I also managed to score a drum stick from the super awesome fatty drummer!



oh my gosh!! I think I have seen her on Yo Gabba Gabba when I watch it with my little niece!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bmann0413 said:


> ...new ones...


*HAHAHA! Like that you're letting the goofy side out to play more. *



furious styles said:


> ...


*Damn those be some seriously sweet lens! Love the dark/light composition of the pic itself.*



DJ_S said:


> heh heh :0


*Nice specs DJ! Yeah the similarities in styles twixt you and Sir Furious here makes for a double dose of drool worthy kewl.*



Shosh said:


> Here I am with my nephew Marcus. This pic was taken today on my cell phone.


*Aww what a pair of sweet faces! *



MsSasha said:


> Me after the Leslie Hall show tonight. It was amazing and I love her. Steve-aka, Lina, Tattooed and I enjoyed a fun filled evening of gold spandex and bumping bass. Oh I also managed to score a drum stick from the super awesome fatty drummer!


*HAHAHAHAHA! I love it!*


----------



## TheNowhereMan

just taken


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

TheNowhereMan said:


> [/URL]
> 
> just taken



Practicing your mugshot face??


----------



## TheNowhereMan

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Practicing your mugshot face??



lol just tired from being up all night lol


----------



## Gingembre

There are some ACE specs in this thread!


----------



## JMCGB

Me holding my nephew who was born on Tuesday.


----------



## Shosh

JMCGB said:


> Me holding my nephew who was born on Tuesday.



Aww! Mazeltov!


----------



## JMCGB

Shosh said:


> Aww! Mazeltov!



Thanks Shoshie!


----------



## Duchess of York

*does a double take*..:shocked:

Holy HELL, JMCGB, you are GORGEOUS!!!:blush:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JMCGB said:


> Me holding my nephew who was born on Tuesday.



Congrats!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Good taste in bands, too. I love Flogging Molly.


----------



## JMCGB

Duchess of York said:


> *does a double take*..:shocked:
> 
> Holy HELL, JMCGB, you are GORGEOUS!!!:blush:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Congrats!!!



Thank you both!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JMCGB said:


> Thank you both!



I have a feeling you're going to spoil him rotten!


----------



## steve-aka

MsSasha said:


> Me after the Leslie Hall show tonight. It was amazing and I love her. Steve-aka, Lina, Tattooed and I enjoyed a fun filled evening of gold spandex and bumping bass. Oh I also managed to score a drum stick from the super awesome fatty drummer!



Hey, that last picture came out better than I expected, especially after all the grief I got from the two critics whilst taking it, endangering my life out in the middle of the street and all.

Also, you didn't tell the whole story of just exactly how you came by that drum stick! It was all thanks to your tall buddy...

At any rate, that drummer was definitely the best part of the show. She was even pretty good on the drums.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

JMCGB said:


> Me holding my nephew who was born on Tuesday.



Cute man holding cute baby - too much cuteness for one picture!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

DJ_S said:


> Cute Indeedy.



Thank you very much


----------



## AuntHen

JMCGB said:


> Me holding my nephew who was born on Tuesday.



so sweet J! Reminds me when my niece was born


----------



## succubus_dxb

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Love the pic
> 
> You know Bobbi? She's in Melbourne.



lol, we've met


----------



## SocialbFly

New hair, new pic  

View attachment NewHair2.jpg


View attachment newHair.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

SocialbFly said:


> New hair, new pic


I love it! Your hair looks gorgeous. I want high/lowlights like that but haven't done it yet. Maybe I should bite the bullet!!! You're a hot mama, lady.


----------



## LovelyLiz

SocialbFly said:


> New hair, new pic



Sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxy!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

succubus_dxb said:


> lol, we've met



LOLLOL Why doesn't that surprise me 



SocialbFly said:


> New hair, new pic



You (and your hair) look fabulous! :bow:


----------



## BrownEyedChica

SocialbFly said:


> New hair, new pic




OOOOHH..I'm LOVING your hair color!!! You are totally rocking your hair! Looking good


----------



## ogie

hey everyone one.. crappy weather in NYC tonight. so i took a pic. hope you all like 







that's my deer in the headlights look


----------



## DitzyBrunette

ogie said:


> hey everyone one.. crappy weather in NYC tonight. so i took a pic. hope you all like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my deer in the headlights look



Yessss... post this in the Guys In Hoodies thread  

Link: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32097


----------



## JMCGB

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I have a feeling you're going to spoil him rotten!


How did you know? 


DitzyBrunette said:


> Cute man holding cute baby - too much cuteness for one picture!!


Thanks!


fat9276 said:


> so sweet J! Reminds me when my niece was born



Thank you B! I just hope he isn't the handful that my niece is.


----------



## Aust99

took a pic before taking my makeup off... It was a hens night. View attachment 77360


View attachment 77361


It was a naughty or nice theme... I had a feather boa too and sexy high heels... I went as naughty and I was going for a burlesque kinda look... Big black leather belt... Will post a full length in the fashion threads when I get them off the other people....  Night!


----------



## Oirish

Aust99 said:


> took a pic before taking my makeup off... It was a hens night. View attachment 77360
> 
> 
> View attachment 77361
> 
> 
> It was a naughty or nice theme... I had a feather boa too and sexy high heels... I went as naughty and I was going for a burlesque kinda look... Big black leather belt... Will post a full length in the fashion threads when I get them off the other people....  Night!



Gorgeous pics! :smitten:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> took a pic before taking my makeup off... It was a hens night. View attachment 77360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a naughty or nice theme... I had a feather boa too and sexy high heels... I went as naughty and I was going for a burlesque kinda look... Big black leather belt... Will post a full length in the fashion threads when I get them off the other people....  Night!



You're very beautiful. No wonder all the menz are gaga after you.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JMCGB said:


> How did you know?



Just a hunch


----------



## Inhibited

Aust99 said:


> took a pic before taking my makeup off... It was a hens night. View attachment 77360
> 
> 
> View attachment 77361
> 
> 
> It was a naughty or nice theme... I had a feather boa too and sexy high heels... I went as naughty and I was going for a burlesque kinda look... Big black leather belt... Will post a full length in the fashion threads when I get them off the other people....  Night!



So pretty, not many ppl can pull of that colour lip stick but it looks great on you, just like everything else looks great on you...


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> took a pic before taking my makeup off... It was a hens night. View attachment 77360
> 
> 
> View attachment 77361
> 
> 
> It was a naughty or nice theme... I had a feather boa too and sexy high heels... I went as naughty and I was going for a burlesque kinda look... Big black leather belt... Will post a full length in the fashion threads when I get them off the other people....  Night!



You are just lovely sweet.......and yes, the men in Perth are either bogans or completely obtuse!


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> You are just lovely sweet.......and yes, the men in Perth are either bogans or completely obtuse!




What do you mean ? when I was in Perth (for 4 weeks ) I was always the perfect (well almost ) English gentleman, before going north and working for 3 month in Carnarvon and was still almost the perfect English gentleman (even had lunch with the Mayor ) but then I'm English LOL


----------



## littlefairywren

CPProp said:


> What do you mean ? when I was in Perth (for 4 weeks ) I was always the perfect (well almost ) English gentleman, before going north and working for 3 month in Carnarvon and was still almost the perfect English gentleman (even had lunch with the Mayor ) but then I'm English LOL



Hehehe...it's the dopey Aussie males I am referring to. I have no doubts you were the perfect English gentleman.....hmmm, maybe


----------



## CPProp

littlefairywren said:


> Hehehe...it's the dopey Aussie males I am referring to. I have no doubts you were the perfect English gentleman.....hmmm, maybe



Nobody is perfect LOL

To be fair the guys I worked with in Arncliffe and the friends in Rockdale where I lived were always respect full of my wife, who was a BBW, but naturally we were both subject to the usual POM jokes / comments etc LOL.


----------



## AuntHen

I look like I just got out of bed (aka crap)...hahaha... my hair was up in a pony-tail all morning, but I finally got a pic where you can see my freakin' eyes (color). Deep set eyes SUCK for pics as they usually just show up as dark voids


----------



## AuntHen

sorry had a problem w/ attachment


----------



## Aust99

Oirish said:


> Gorgeous pics! :smitten:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're very beautiful. No wonder all the menz are gaga after you.





Inhibited said:


> So pretty, not many ppl can pull of that colour lip stick but it looks great on you, just like everything else looks great on you...





littlefairywren said:


> You are just lovely sweet.......and yes, the men in Perth are either bogans or completely obtuse!



Thanks guys.. fwi: I don't feel that great this morning... lol. Hang over anyone??:sad:


----------



## succubus_dxb

ogie said:


> hey everyone one.. crappy weather in NYC tonight. so i took a pic. hope you all like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my deer in the headlights look




such a cutie!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tonight...before I went out!! 

View attachment DSCF0466.JPG


----------



## KHayes666

MzDeeZyre said:


> Tonight...before I went out!!



beautiful as always


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> took a pic before taking my makeup off... It was a hens night. View attachment 77360
> 
> 
> View attachment 77361
> 
> 
> It was a naughty or nice theme... I had a feather boa too and sexy high heels... I went as naughty and I was going for a burlesque kinda look... Big black leather belt... Will post a full length in the fashion threads when I get them off the other people....  Night!



Gorgeous


----------



## Your Plump Princess

MzDeeZyre said:


> Tonight...before I went out!!


Your. Eyes. Are. GOOOORGEOUS! I am so jealous!


----------



## Open_system

MzDeeZyre said:


> Tonight...before I went out!!



such a beauty :blush:


----------



## Jigen

Aust99 said:


> took a pic before taking my makeup off... It was a hens night. View attachment 77360
> 
> 
> View attachment 77361
> 
> 
> It was a naughty or nice theme... I had a feather boa too and sexy high heels... I went as naughty and I was going for a burlesque kinda look... Big black leather belt... Will post a full length in the fashion threads when I get them off the other people....  Night!



Beautiful. :smitten:


----------



## Jigen

MzDeeZyre said:


> Tonight...before I went out!!



Very beautiful face and eyes... :wubu:


----------



## Proner

Park and shadow pics  

View attachment DSCN3728.JPG


View attachment DSCN3730.JPG


View attachment DSCN3731.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> Park and shadow pics



Gosh these photos are hot! All dark and moody and brooding and....*shudder* :smitten:


----------



## Gingembre

Whilst I'm in this thread...this is me (cropped my friends out) at my friend's birthday party a couple of weeks ago....and a side view of me & my teacup at my sister's Lady Gaga themed birthday party last month.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You're always so lovely, Gingembre. I'm so jealous of your hair.


----------



## Gingembre

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're always so lovely, Gingembre. I'm so jealous of your hair.



Ahhh thank you so much


----------



## Oldtimer76

Gingembre said:


> Whilst I'm in this thread...this is me (cropped my friends out) at my friend's birthday party a couple of weeks ago....and a side view of me & my teacup at my sister's Lady Gaga themed birthday party last month.



Wow! You are so pretty!:blush:


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Gosh these photos are hot! All dark and moody and brooding and....*shudder* :smitten:



Thanks, the atmosphere of the park and the trees without leaves makes me play a little with the effects... I will add more colors during summer 



Gingembre said:


> Whilst I'm in this thread...this is me (cropped my friends out) at my friend's birthday party a couple of weeks ago....and a side view of me & my teacup at my sister's Lady Gaga themed birthday party last month.



Nice pics! I'm a huge fan of the mini-hat in the second pic ( if I'm not wrong and it's really a mini-hat )


----------



## Scorsese86

Gingembre said:


> Whilst I'm in this thread...this is me (cropped my friends out) at my friend's birthday party a couple of weeks ago....and a side view of me & my teacup at my sister's Lady Gaga themed birthday party last month.



Lovely:wubu:


----------



## nugget34

me, at home , the unshaven yobbo 

View attachment rsz_1rsz_1me.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

nugget34 said:


> me, at home , the unshaven yobbo



Shame about the blurry, cute though....lol at the yobbo. That might have a few heads scratching I think


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MzDeeZyre said:


> Tonight...before I went out!!



You look great; you're eyes are stunning 



Proner said:


> Park and shadow pics



Fantastic pics! :bow: (and you look fantastic too  )



Gingembre said:


> Whilst I'm in this thread...this is me (cropped my friends out) at my friend's birthday party a couple of weeks ago....and a side view of me & my teacup at my sister's Lady Gaga themed birthday party last month.



So pretty! 



nugget34 said:


> me, at home , the unshaven yobbo



Looking great 



littlefairywren said:


> Shame about the blurry, cute though....lol at the yobbo. That might have a few heads scratching I think



Google is my best friend when ya get all "Aussie" on me.


----------



## viracocha

I really wanted to jump in the driver's seat and shout, "The Mach Five is the most complex and ingenious car ever built; a tribute to my father's imagination, genius and technical skills!" 

View attachment cc_museum.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

viracocha said:


> I really wanted to jump in the driver's seat and shout, "The Mach Five is the most complex and ingenious car ever built; a tribute to my father's imagination, genius and technical skills!"



That's actually a wonderful picture of you, not just the car. Very nice smile


----------



## succubus_dxb

Gingembre said:


> Whilst I'm in this thread...this is me (cropped my friends out) at my friend's birthday party a couple of weeks ago....and a side view of me & my teacup at my sister's Lady Gaga themed birthday party last month.



Stunning as usual! Great lippy too!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

At the movies last week


----------



## Oldtimer76

How cute!:wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

Oldtimer76 said:


> Wow! You are so pretty!:blush:



Thank you so much 



Proner said:


> Nice pics! I'm a huge fan of the mini-hat in the second pic ( if I'm not wrong and it's really a mini-hat )



It is indeed a mini-hat! I love it too - need another excuse to wear it!



Scorsese86 said:


> Lovely:wubu:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> So pretty!





succubus_dxb said:


> Stunning as usual! Great lippy too!!



Thanks you guys! 

The lippy is good ol' Body Shop!


----------



## Gingembre

nugget34 said:


> me, at home , the unshaven yobbo



Ha ha, yobbo! I think the unshaven look suits you 



viracocha said:


> I really wanted to jump in the driver's seat and shout, "The Mach Five is the most complex and ingenious car ever built; a tribute to my father's imagination, genius and technical skills!"



Really, really nice photo - you have a lovely smile.



Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



Can I have your scarf please?! :batting: LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Ye ol' classic bathroom cell phone shot - such a class act I am - !* 

View attachment CIMG0015a.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



LOVE the sweater and scarf! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Ye ol' classic bathroom cell phone shot - such a class act I am - !*



Gorgeous ~ I love that you look like a diva even in a bathroom shot lol.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Tonight...before I went out!!


*Lovely! Your eyes just sparkle here!*



Proner said:


> Park and shadow pics


*I always enjoy your creative shots and these are no exception. That and the fact that you're so mmph!* 



Gingembre said:


> Whilst I'm in this thread...this is me (cropped my friends out) at my friend's birthday party a couple of weeks ago....and a side view of me & my teacup at my sister's Lady Gaga themed birthday party last month.


*HAHAAHA! The mini hat is adorable! I love themed birthday parties. *



nugget34 said:


> me, at home , the unshaven yobbo


*Yobbo = unshaven big handsome man right? No? Well it should dammit!*



viracocha said:


> I really wanted to jump in the driver's seat and shout, "The Mach Five is the most complex and ingenious car ever built; a tribute to my father's imagination, genius and technical skills!"


*Super cute and I don't mean the car! I love your smile.*



Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week


*Aren't you looking cute! I want your scarf!*


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Ye ol' classic bathroom cell phone shot - such a class act I am - !*




you always rock it OWA


----------



## AuntHen

pics where you can finally see my eyes instead of just dark voids 


**sad Florida vegetation in background from all our cold , can't wait for all the green to come back**


----------



## Fallenangel2904

fat9276 said:


> pics where you can finally see my eyes instead of just dark voids
> 
> 
> **sad Florida vegetation in background from all our cold , can't wait for all the green to come back**



Your eyes are absolutely STUNNING! Your super gorgeous!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Oldtimer76 said:


> How cute!:wubu:



 Thanks!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

DitzyBrunette said:


> LOVE the sweater and scarf!



Thank you girl!! I am a scarf whore- have way too many lol


----------



## luscious_lulu

I finally downloaded pics from the Curvacious Mardi Gras Party. 

Me at the hotel, showing off my shoes and at the bar!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DitzyBrunette said:


> ...snip...
> Gorgeous ~ I love that you look like a diva even in a bathroom shot lol.





fat9276 said:


> you always rock it OWA


Thanks ladies!




fat9276 said:


> pics where you can finally see my eyes instead of just dark voids
> **sad Florida vegetation in background from all our cold , can't wait for all the green to come back**



Beautiful pics - you're eyes are lovely my dear. It's officially spring this weekend - the foliage will be green again soon.


----------



## mel

just me ... 

View attachment 3-14-2010 x 2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

oops double post


----------



## OneWickedAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> I finally downloaded pics from the Curvacious Mardi Gras Party.
> 
> Me at the hotel, showing off my shoes and at the bar!



*Whoo-hoooooo! Check out those FMPs! Gor-ge-ous and not just talking about the shoes! Now, were all those lovely those beads given to you, or did you have to earn them the old fashioned Mardi Gras way?*



mel said:


> just me ...


*Just lovely! So nice to see you. Can't remember the last time I saw a pic of you. Actually, I'm not sure I have ever seen a pic of you, so very nice indeed! :kiss2:
*


----------



## luscious_lulu

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Whoo-hoooooo! Check out those FMPs! Gor-ge-ous and not just talking about the shoes! Now, were all those lovely those beads given to you, or did you have to earn them the old fashioned Mardi Gras way?*



Thanks babe! 

I did not flash the twins!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

luscious_lulu said:


> Thanks babe!
> 
> *I did not flash the twins!*



Aww man! Way to ruin a fantasy woman! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## LovelyLiz

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Ye ol' classic bathroom cell phone shot - such a class act I am - !*



You are so beautiful! You work it hard, even in a bathroom. :bow:



fat9276 said:


> pics where you can finally see my eyes instead of just dark voids
> 
> **sad Florida vegetation in background from all our cold , can't wait for all the green to come back**



So beautiful, as always.  Also, you need someone to take some pics for you, so we can see your loveliness from more angles! 



luscious_lulu said:


> I finally downloaded pics from the Curvacious Mardi Gras Party.
> 
> Me at the hotel, showing off my shoes and at the bar!



Super sexy! Looks like you had a great time.



mel said:


> just me ...



Very pretty, Mel.


----------



## AuntHen

<quote>So beautiful, as always.  Also, you need someone to take some pics for you, so we can see your loveliness from more angles! 


do you mean all the "wobbily bits"?... hahaha... girrrl I took all those down!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

fat9276 said:


> do you mean all the "wobbily bits"?... hahaha... girrrl I took all those down!



Put 'em back up!


----------



## AuntHen

DitzyBrunette said:


> Put 'em back up!




pffft...you already saw some of them  plus i had too many stalkers from the red dress one:doh: hahaha


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> pffft...you already saw some of them  plus i had too many stalkers from the red dress one:doh: hahaha



I didn't mean the "wobbily bits" ... I see fat wobbily bits every time I look in the mirror.  Never mind, your pics are lovely. That's all!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

fat9276 said:


> pffft...you already saw some of them  plus i had too many stalkers from the red dress one:doh: hahaha



Man, I think I missed it. Now I might have to be one of your stalkers just to see when new pics are posted!


----------



## Paul

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



Very cute picture Fallenangel.



fat9276 said:


> pics where you can finally see my eyes instead of just dark voids
> 
> 
> **sad Florida vegetation in background from all our cold , can't wait for all the green to come back**



I love your gorgeous hair fat9276.



luscious_lulu said:


> I finally downloaded pics from the Curvacious Mardi Gras Party.
> 
> Me at the hotel, showing off my shoes and at the bar!



Looking good Lulu.



mel said:


> just me ...



You have a pretty smile and eyes Mel.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

KHayes666 said:


> beautiful as always





Your Plump Princess said:


> Your. Eyes. Are. GOOOORGEOUS! I am so jealous!





Open_system said:


> such a beauty :blush:





Jigen said:


> Very beautiful face and eyes... :wubu:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look great; you're eyes are stunning





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Lovely! Your eyes just sparkle here!*




Thanks Everyone!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Jigen

mel said:


> just me ...



Very nice. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



You really do have the prettiest smile Fallenangel!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Ye ol' classic bathroom cell phone shot - such a class act I am - !*



My god, you are gorgeous OWA!!



fat9276 said:


> pics where you can finally see my eyes instead of just dark voids
> 
> 
> **sad Florida vegetation in background from all our cold , can't wait for all the green to come back**



Hiya B, beautiful eyes my sweet....beautiful girl!



luscious_lulu said:


> I finally downloaded pics from the Curvacious Mardi Gras Party.
> 
> Me at the hotel, showing off my shoes and at the bar!



Looking lovely lulu 



mel said:


> just me ...



You are such a cutie....and I love your hair!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Apologies to those who already saw this on Facebook and are thus seeing it twice.... geeky gamer girls for the win. :happy:

View attachment ginny_wow.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



What a gorgeous picture!  And I really, really love that scarf.


----------



## omegaseph

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



You look beautiful...


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Apologies to those who already saw this on Facebook and are thus seeing it twice.... geeky gamer girls for the win. :happy:
> 
> View attachment 77460



You are always beautiful, babe!:wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



My good, you're gorgeous


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Paul said:


> Very cute picture Fallenangel.


Thank you Paul! 



littlefairywren said:


> You really do have the prettiest smile Fallenangel!


Aw thanks hun! Super sweet!



Crystal said:


> What a gorgeous picture!  And I really, really love that scarf.


I think I said this maybe a page ago, but worth repating- I am a scarf whore! LOL! Love them! Got this one from H&M last Fall  And thank you of course!!



omegaseph said:


> You look beautiful...


Your really sweet for saying that- thanks so much!



Scorsese86 said:


> My good, you're gorgeous


:wubu: Aw thank you bunches!

Seriously you all know how to make a girl feel loved- I'm glad I put the extra effort into my appearance that day to go to the movies LOL! Thank you all my lovies!:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



Simply stunning. :smitten:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Weirdo890 said:


> Simply stunning. :smitten:



Aw thank you hun- your too sweet!


----------



## msbard90

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



so cute! I love your scarf, I have the same one! or so i think


----------



## msbard90

did you get your scarf at torrid by any chance lol


----------



## thatgirl08

I think I creeped a lady out today because I recognized her jacket from Fashion Bug. I was trying to be nice!

ETA: This was loosely related to msbards post but I just realized it makes little sense in this thread but I'm over it.


----------



## Never2fat4me

mel said:


> just me ...



Tres cute, Mel! :smitten:


----------



## toni

SocialbFly said:


> New hair, new pic



I am loving the color and highlights...very nice!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

msbard90 said:


> so cute! I love your scarf, I have the same one! or so i think


Aw thank you girly!



msbard90 said:


> did you get your scarf at torrid by any chance lol



I actually got it at H&M last fall- since I can't fit any of their clothes I would go in there just to buy cute scarfs and accessories lol. But I've seen really similar scarfs at Torrid too- pretty sure I know which ones your talking about!


----------



## msbard90

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Aw thank you girly!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got it at H&M last fall- since I can't fit any of their clothes I would go in there just to buy cute scarfs and accessories lol. But I've seen really similar scarfs at Torrid too- pretty sure I know which ones your talking about!



Lol I bought an extremely similar one at torrid last fall lol sorry for the blurry pic... its me and my "twin", I took a picture of a picture. 

View attachment meandcaree.jpg


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> I think I creeped a lady out today because I recognized her jacket from Fashion Bug. I was trying to be nice!
> 
> ETA: This was loosely related to msbards post but I just realized it makes little sense in this thread but I'm over it.



Lmao i do it all the time, I'm not trying to be a creep but it just happens! I can't keep my mouth shut.


----------



## thatgirl08

msbard90 said:


> Lmao i do it all the time, I'm not trying to be a creep but it just happens! I can't keep my mouth shut.



Hahaha same here.


----------



## Proner

I'm sorry to post again pics, but as my job interview goes really well I decided to take a walk in my favortie park and take some pics.
I promise to calm down on taking pics now  

View attachment DSCN3744.JPG


View attachment DSCN3746.JPG


View attachment DSCN3751.JPG


View attachment DSCN3754.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Your pictures are so clever, Romain - I wish I was a better photographer


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> I'm sorry to post again pics, but as my job interview goes really well I decided to take a walk in my favortie park and take some pics.
> I promise to calm down on taking pics now



I doubt any female in here has a problem with you posting pictures lol. You're adorable - and the first picture in this last set - wow. That one is a weak-knee inducing picture :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> I'm sorry to post again pics, but as my job interview goes really well I decided to take a walk in my favortie park and take some pics.
> I promise to calm down on taking pics now



I going to agree with Gingembre and DitzyBrunette here (especially about that first pic in this newest set). You have a good eye for composition and take excellent self portraits.


----------



## Micara

This is me, today, at work in my new dress before my hair completely frizzed out. I think this was about the time I wanted to go punch out my co-worker and her stupid radio.


----------



## Gingembre

Micara said:


> This is me, today, at work in my new dress before my hair completely frizzed out. I think this was about the time I wanted to go punch out my co-worker and her stupid radio.



Beautiful! Love the dress..and the glasses. Super cute :happy:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Holding a bass with one hand and a camcorder with the other is harder than it looks.

Tried smiling. It looked weird.


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Your pictures are so clever, Romain - I wish I was a better photographer





DitzyBrunette said:


> I doubt any female in here has a problem with you posting pictures lol. You're adorable - and the first picture in this last set - wow. That one is a weak-knee inducing picture :happy:





OneWickedAngel said:


> I going to agree with Gingembre and DitzyBrunette here (especially about that first pic in this newest set). You have a good eye for composition and take excellent self portraits.



Thanks everyone! I said sorry because I posted pics in this thread few times ago and I don't want to flood 
I'm not a very good photographer I just know until where I could run before the timer end hahaha



Micara said:


> This is me, today, at work in my new dress before my hair completely frizzed out. I think this was about the time I wanted to go punch out my co-worker and her stupid radio.



Nice pic! I love these glasses, and they fits you perfectly


----------



## AshleyEileen

Meh...

I guess I've come back out of hiding.


----------



## Seth Warren

AshleyEileen said:


> Meh...
> 
> I guess I've come back out of hiding.



Wonderful. Can't wait to hear about your adventures while you were away. You're down a piercing, so I know there's a story behind that...


----------



## mollywogger

so pretty!!

i am loving your eye makeup!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

msbard90 said:


> Lol I bought an extremely similar one at torrid last fall lol sorry for the blurry pic... its me and my "twin", I took a picture of a picture.



Wow that does look almost identical to my scarf! Kinda freaky! I think after a while they all start to copy each other as far as popular patterns, colors etc.

BTW you are your twin are really adorable!!


----------



## msbard90

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Wow that does look almost identical to my scarf! Kinda freaky! I think after a while they all start to copy each other as far as popular patterns, colors etc.
> 
> BTW you are your twin are really adorable!!



hah, actually, she's not my twin- but we did convince the whole city of New York when we were over there! Thanks though!


----------



## kayrae




----------



## msbard90

kayrae said:


>



you're so freaking cute!!!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> I'm sorry to post again pics, but as my job interview goes really well I decided to take a walk in my favortie park and take some pics.
> I promise to calm down on taking pics now



My dear, we have zero problems with all your pics!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I can't remember which pics I've commented on or not, so consider this a comment on the all ........... Everyone looks fantastic! :bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Seth Warren said:


> Wonderful. Can't wait to hear about your adventures while you were away. You're down a piercing, so I know there's a story behind that...



I still have it. It's just hiding in my nose. 



mollywogger said:


> so pretty!!
> 
> i am loving your eye makeup!



Thanks!


----------



## Bearsy

I'm the one being snuggled


----------



## LovelyLiz

Seventy-Seven said:


> Holding a bass with one hand and a camcorder with the other is harder than it looks.
> 
> Tried smiling. It looked weird.



Nice pic! You should post some videos of you playing sometime.



AshleyEileen said:


> Meh...
> 
> I guess I've come back out of hiding.



Girl. You are just too dang pretty!  Seriously - lovely.



kayrae said:


> Kayrae's pic



Super cute, sistah.  Looking forward to hanging out with your fun self next time I'm in SF!



Bearsy said:


> I'm the one being snuggled



Great pic  You look super happy!


----------



## PhatChk

At the Jersey BBW Bash! 

View attachment copy.jpg


----------



## Cece Larue

Here I am... looking fairly angry... I blame it on the sun.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

PhatChk said:


> At the Jersey BBW Bash!


You were looking very lovely  



Cece Larue said:


> Here I am... looking fairly angry... I blame it on the sun.



Angry or not, you're looking pretty 



kayrae said:


>



Yay for new pix. You're looking good, kayrae



Bearsy said:


> I'm the one being snuggled



Handsome


----------



## bmann0413

Yeah. Whatever. Hmm. 

View attachment Image47.jpg


View attachment Image48.jpg


View attachment Image49.jpg


----------



## Cece Larue

BrownEyedChica said:


> Angry or not, you're looking pretty





Thank ya dear!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

PhatChk said:


> At the Jersey BBW Bash!



You look GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Malarkey

OK-I've finally figured out how to make my ginormous photo's smaller! (YAY!) So now that I can post something without it taking up an entire page-I thought I might share a recent pic of me (wearing a hat I made)...... 

View attachment gold hat1.jpg


----------



## msbard90

Me and the boyfriend after Killswitch Engage last night. 

View attachment DSCN1943.JPG


----------



## nikola090

missy! glad for your return


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Malarkey said:


> OK-I've finally figured out how to make my ginormous photo's smaller! (YAY!) So now that I can post something without it taking up an entire page-I thought I might share a recent pic of me (wearing a hat I made)......



You made that?? That's super fabulous!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

msbard90 said:


> Me and the boyfriend after Killswitch Engage last night.



Aw your adorable! And what a cute couple you two make!!


----------



## msbard90

nikola090 said:


> missy! glad for your return


thank you! You're so kind as always!


Fallenangel2904 said:


> Aw your adorable! And what a cute couple you two make!!


thanks love xoxox


----------



## Scorsese86

msbard90 said:


> Me and the boyfriend after Killswitch Engage last night.



You look so cute together, (though you're definitely the cutest).


----------



## msbard90

Scorsese86 said:


> You look so cute together, (though you're definitely the cutest).



I know. Thanks. I also was the most kick-ass looking chick there. Believe me, there were girls there dressed in clubbing clothes, high heels and all. Not appropriate for that kind of show. There was even some kid playing tetris on his phone the whole time. Yikes!


----------



## Proner

PhatChk said:


> At the Jersey BBW Bash!



Very nice pic you look so cute on it


----------



## DeerVictory

I feel like magic again.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Fresh frm my bout w/food poisoning


----------



## Proner

After the wonderful new I got today I decided to take a pic with sunny background  

View attachment DSCN3858.JPG


----------



## Aust99

Malarkey said:


> OK-I've finally figured out how to make my ginormous photo's smaller! (YAY!) So now that I can post something without it taking up an entire page-I thought I might share a recent pic of me (wearing a hat I made)......



Oooohh Girl!!! You have skills for sure.... Love this pic. Glad you can resize now... Your just so darling!!!


----------



## mszwebs

ClashCityRocker said:


> Fresh frm my bout w/food poisoning



Um, Welcome, welcome, WELCOME BACK lol. 

(and sorry about the food poisoning)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> After the wonderful new I got today I decided to take a pic with sunny background



You're just the cutest thing on here, I swear. Such a little cutie pie.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Bearsy said:


> I'm the one being snuggled



You're adorable!



PhatChk said:


> At the Jersey BBW Bash!



Looking great!



Cece Larue said:


> [
> 
> Here I am... looking fairly angry... I blame it on the sun.



HAHAHAHA! You're very pretty! 



bmann0413 said:


> Yeah. Whatever. Hmm.





Malarkey said:


> OK-I've finally figured out how to make my ginormous photo's smaller! (YAY!) So now that I can post something without it taking up an entire page-I thought I might share a recent pic of me (wearing a hat I made)......



Great pic and LOVE the hat!!



msbard90 said:


> Me and the boyfriend after Killswitch Engage last night.



You look great and I think you two are adorable together!



Raegan said:


> I feel like magic again.



Looking fantastic as always my dear 



ClashCityRocker said:


> Fresh frm my bout w/food poisoning



Looking very nice . Sorry 'bout the food poisoning; that sucks.



Proner said:


> After the wonderful new I got today I decided to take a pic with sunny background



You're just too cute! :smitten:


----------



## Fluffy51888

We went to Charleston two weekends ago. (the little one is my cousin, Emily ) 

View attachment jump2.jpg


View attachment meandem.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Fluffy51888 said:


> We went to Charleston two weekends ago. (the little one is my cousin, Emily )



What adorable pics! You're looking fab


----------



## Fluffy51888

MizzSnakeBite said:


> What adorable pics! You're looking fab



How sweet!  Thank you, love!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Fluffy, the first picture is so adorable! Get that enlarged and framed!


----------



## Fluffy51888

DitzyBrunette said:


> Fluffy, the first picture is so adorable! Get that enlarged and framed!




Thank you! I love it too. I made jokes with some of my friends who were talking about how high it looked like I was jumping. I was like, "Yea, fat girl's got some jump!"


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Oh hello there...


----------



## succubus_dxb

DOUBLYCHIN! Before work on Saturday night 

View attachment Photo on 2010-03-17 at 18.46 #2.jpg


----------



## Proner

DitzyBrunette said:


> You're just the cutest thing on here, I swear. Such a little cutie pie.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're just too cute! :smitten:



Thanks! Too much compliments I'm blushing now 



ButlerGirl09 said:


> Oh hello there...



Stunning look


----------



## Malarkey

Fallenangel2904 said:


> You made that?? That's super fabulous!!


I did make the hat! I make a lot of them (and other hair acc.)I just recently started selling them too! I'm glad you like them!


Aust99 said:


> Oooohh Girl!!! You have skills for sure.... Love this pic. Glad you can resize now... Your just so darling!!!


This is why I keep you, 99 :batting:-thank you by the way for the help! Do we get a recent pic of you?


MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pic and LOVE the hat


Thank's, Mizz!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Fluffy51888 said:


> We went to Charleston two weekends ago. (the little one is my cousin, Emily )



I really love that first picture, Fluffy! It looks like you two are having such a fun, carefree time at the beach. Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## littlefairywren

Fluffy51888 said:


> We went to Charleston two weekends ago. (the little one is my cousin, Emily )



Great pics Fluffy, you are just so darn cute....but you know I adore you!



ButlerGirl09 said:


> Oh hello there...



Sooo pretty ButlerGirl, and I just love your hair!!!



succubus_dxb said:


> DOUBLYCHIN! Before work on Saturday night



Cute Bobbi, doublychin and all


----------



## Scorsese86

Fluffy51888 said:


> We went to Charleston two weekends ago. (the little one is my cousin, Emily )



The first one is so much fun


----------



## Cece Larue

From this weekend... one of my bests and I at her lingerie shower. Sorry it's so blurry.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Just got back from March for America. Took a few hundred photos. Walked 7 or 8 miles. Still sore. Too tired to write whole sentences.






However, I'm from DC and got to see the city and my family, so it was completely awesome.


----------



## ladle

Cece Larue said:


> From this weekend... one of my bests and I at her lingerie shower. Sorry it's so blurry.



Lingerie show in a bookstore...now that's MY SORTA BOOKSTORE!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Thanks! Too much compliments I'm blushing now



<giving you a lecherous wink, Mr. Too Adorable and Hot For Words>


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Oh hello there...



Great pic!



Cece Larue said:


> [
> 
> From this weekend... one of my bests and I at her lingerie shower. Sorry it's so blurry.



You look wonderful 



Seventy-Seven said:


> Just got back from March for America. Took a few hundred photos. Walked 7 or 8 miles. Still sore. *Too tired to write whole sentences*.
> 
> 
> However, I'm from DC and got to see the city and my family, so it was completely awesome.



LOL Great pic!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Cece Larue said:


> From this weekend... one of my bests and I at her lingerie shower. Sorry it's so blurry.



I have that shirt.. in that color and also brown, black, and yellow. 
I agree with ladle, what a great bookstore!


----------



## tonynyc

AshleyEileen said:


> Meh...
> 
> I guess I've come back out of hiding.



Adorable picture AshleyEileen



kayrae said:


>



Nice picture Kayrae- something about a B&W photo .. classic



Bearsy said:


> I'm the one being snuggled



Happy pic- and being snuggled is a good thing



PhatChk said:


> At the Jersey BBW Bash!



PhatChk: you always look adorable- sounds as if you had a great time at the Bash.



Cece Larue said:


> Here I am... looking fairly angry... I blame it on the sun.



Darn Sun.. still a nice photo..



bmann0413 said:


> Yeah. Whatever. Hmm.



Is that the Dims Board I see reflected on your eyeglasses lloyd? nice picture 



msbard90 said:


> Me and the boyfriend after Killswitch Engage last night.



Great picture you two- you both look very happy...


----------



## tonynyc

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Oh hello there...



Nice picture - I like the new hairstyle



succubus_dxb said:


> DOUBLYCHIN! Before work on Saturday night



Nice picture - sucks to work on Saturday...


----------



## Saoirse

trying on pretty dresses!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Saoirse said:


> trying on pretty dresses!



Looks adorable on you!!


----------



## Saoirse

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Looks adorable on you!!



Thanks! I didnt buy it tho  Maybe next paycheck!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Saoirse said:


> Thanks! I didnt buy it tho  Maybe next paycheck!



If you can swing it next time, get it! Looks great on you!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Thank you all for your compliments :blush::wubu: You definitely boosted my confidence today!


----------



## Cece Larue

ladle said:


> Lingerie show in a bookstore...now that's MY SORTA BOOKSTORE!!!



Haha.... I'm sure that's the most excitement that coffee shop/book store has seen in ages.  It was good times for sure.



DitzyBrunette said:


> I have that shirt.. in that color and also brown, black, and yellow.
> I agree with ladle, what a great bookstore!



I need to ask my friend where she purchased that shirt... it was a gift and I LOVE it... I'd definitely like to have it in a few more colors.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Spent the day at the salon today. Thought I'd share the results!! 

View attachment DSCF0535.JPG


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Rainy drizzly weather makes my hair thicker than it normally is.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Saoirse said:


> trying on pretty dresses!



I think this is the first time I'm seeing a picture of you, you're super cute! 
What's the tattoo on your arm? And I agree with the others, go back and buy the dress.



MzDeeZyre said:


> Spent the day at the salon today. Thought I'd share the results!!



That's amazing, your shirt matches your eyes exactly. I've always wanted green eyes - so jealous. My son got them and I envy the heck out of them.


----------



## Saoirse

DitzyBrunette said:


> I think this is the first time I'm seeing a picture of you, you're super cute!
> What's the tattoo on your arm? And I agree with the others, go back and buy the dress.



Thanks! 

Its a  tribal style bear paw print.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MzDeeZyre said:


> Spent the day at the salon today. Thought I'd share the results!!



LOVE it!!



DitzyBrunette said:


> Rainy drizzly weather makes my hair thicker than it normally is.



Oh you're soooooooooo lucky! I have baby fine hair.


----------



## littlefairywren

MzDeeZyre said:


> Spent the day at the salon today. Thought I'd share the results!!



Looking good MzDeeZyre, I love the colour and the length...not too long and not too short.



DitzyBrunette said:


> Rainy drizzly weather makes my hair thicker than it normally is.



Your hair is gorgeous!
My god, I so want that problem. Raing drizzly weather has the opposite effect on my hair...it goes completely flat!


----------



## bmann0413

Hey. What's up?


----------



## Tau

ClashCityRocker said:


> Fresh frm my bout w/food poisoning



Um...hie there!!! :smitten:


----------



## Tau

msbard90 said:


> Me and the boyfriend after Killswitch Engage last night.



You both look so happy - awesome shot!


----------



## Tau

Raegan said:


> I feel like magic again.



You have the sweetest face! Also the red streak in the hair in lovely.


----------



## Tau

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



Helloooo Gorgeous! I love the come hither look - and the belt!!! I love the belt - does wanders for the cleave


----------



## Tau

MsSasha said:


> Me after the Leslie Hall show tonight. It was amazing and I love her. Steve-aka, Lina, Tattooed and I enjoyed a fun filled evening of gold spandex and bumping bass. Oh I also managed to score a drum stick from the super awesome fatty drummer!



That last shot ahahahahaha!! Looks like an amazing night out


----------



## Tau

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Ye ol' classic bathroom cell phone shot - such a class act I am - !*



Looking scorching as usual - and I'm loving the hair! I need new hair.


----------



## Tau

Fluffy51888 said:


> We went to Charleston two weekends ago. (the little one is my cousin, Emily )



I just saw these! So awesome - looks like a very happy day


----------



## msbard90

Tau said:


> You both look so happy - awesome shot!



Thanks girlie!!!!


----------



## Rich P

Fallenangel2904 said:


> At the movies last week



curves and smile and style are amazing x


----------



## ladle

Cece Larue said:


> Haha.... I'm sure that's the most excitement that coffee shop/book store has seen in ages.  It was good times for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to ask my friend where she purchased that shirt... it was a gift and I LOVE it... I'd definitely like to have it in a few more colors.



Hmmmm...a bookshop with a BBW lingerie show....I'm taking notes to get people into my bookstore now...


----------



## Crystal

These aren't recent pictures of me, but my cousin had a baby last night. He's beautiful.

8 pounds, 13 ounces. He's huge.  And from a 110 pound girl, too.

I'm in the second picture with him. 

Braxton Alexander: 

View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 011.JPG


View attachment 003.JPG


----------



## Micara

Crystal said:


> These aren't recent pictures of me, but my cousin had a baby last night. He's beautiful.
> 
> 8 pounds, 13 ounces. He's huge.  And from a 110 pound girl, too.
> 
> I'm in the second picture with him.
> 
> Braxton Alexander:



Awww! How precious!!! He is gorgeous!!!! Love the name too!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Just after getting ready for dinner Saturday night at the Jersey Bash.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just after getting ready for dinner Saturday night at the Jersey Bash.



You look absolutely stunning!!


----------



## omegaseph

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just after getting ready for dinner Saturday night at the Jersey Bash.



My god, you're beautiful... :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Raegan said:


> I feel like magic again.



You are so cute! Damn some girls just have it.



ClashCityRocker said:


> Fresh frm my bout w/food poisoning



So hot, want to touch the hiney! Ooooooooooowoooooooo



msbard90 said:


> Me and the boyfriend after Killswitch Engage last night.



Girl you are the cutest couple ever. And I totally missed you and I'm glad you've been back



Cece Larue said:


> Here I am... looking fairly angry... I blame it on the sun.



I have a worse sun pic from when I was skinny, lol let me see if I can find it... 

View attachment dorkrach.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Crystal said:


> These aren't recent pictures of me, but my cousin had a baby last night. He's beautiful.
> 
> 8 pounds, 13 ounces. He's huge.  And from a 110 pound girl, too.
> 
> I'm in the second picture with him.
> 
> Braxton Alexander:



He's adorable; congrats 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just after getting ready for dinner Saturday night at the Jersey Bash.



Looking great!


----------



## thatgirl08

almost summer


----------



## DitzyBrunette

MizzSnakeBite said:


> LOVE it!!
> Oh you're soooooooooo lucky! I have baby fine hair.





littlefairywren said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!
> My god, I so want that problem. Raing drizzly weather has the opposite effect on my hair...it goes completely flat!



Thanks guys  My hair is a "grass is always greener" situation - it's naturally curly and I'm always blow drying it straight and then people with straight hair are the ones who want the curls lol.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Crystal said:


> These aren't recent pictures of me, but my cousin had a baby last night. He's beautiful.
> 
> 8 pounds, 13 ounces. He's huge.  And from a 110 pound girl, too.
> 
> I'm in the second picture with him.
> 
> Braxton Alexander



New baby = new baby smell! He's a beautiful baby, congratulations! 
My son was 8lbs 15oz, thank God for C-sections. If your aunt had him naturally then God bless her. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just after getting ready for dinner Saturday night at the Jersey Bash.



That dress is stunning and your hair looks beautiful. I bet you had to beat the men off with a stick at the bash.


----------



## Micara

Me, today, holding my friend's little boy.


----------



## Crystal

Micara said:


> Me, today, holding my friend's little boy.



You look absolutely beautiful. 

_He _looks like he'd rather be anywhere else than at work.


----------



## Crystal

Micara said:


> Awww! How precious!!! He is gorgeous!!!! Love the name too!!!



Aww, thank you! I kept thinking, "Aww, I want a baby. No, Crystal, no. Finish school first, get a career, become successful...then start the baby-makin'."



MizzSnakeBite said:


> He's adorable; congrats.



Thankies, hon. He IS adorable. 



DitzyBrunette said:


> New baby = new baby smell! He's a beautiful baby, congratulations!
> My son was 8lbs 15oz, thank God for C-sections. If your aunt had him naturally then God bless her.



She was my cousin and she's a TINY thing. And she had him naturally, after lots and lots of numbing medicine.  Though, I wanna know...if the epidural numbs you, how do you push?

Ehh, not something I have to worry about for a lonnnnng time.


----------



## LovelyLiz

thatgirl08 said:


> almost summer



Looking good, you temptress!  And love the nails.


----------



## PhatChk

Me yesterday 

View attachment smallerdim.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Crystal said:


> Though, I wanna know...if the epidural numbs you, how do you push?



Well thankfully I didn't have to experience the pushing because I was freaking out about that once the pain started, but I'm under the impression that if you're too far along in the laboring (dilated too close to 10 inches) then they won't give you the epidural because it will affect the pushing. So once you're pushing, the epidural has worn off. Ouch.



> Ehh, not something I have to worry about for a lonnnnng time.



Good girl. Smart to wait


----------



## g-squared

thatgirl08 said:


> almost summer



Yeahh, except its only been spring for like a week.


----------



## AuntHen

Crystal said:


> These aren't recent pictures of me, but my cousin had a baby last night. He's beautiful.
> 
> 8 pounds, 13 ounces. He's huge.  And from a 110 pound girl, too.
> 
> I'm in the second picture with him.
> 
> Braxton Alexander:



awwww...so little and perfect!! 




thatgirl08 said:


> almost summer



cute!


----------



## thatgirl08

mcbeth said:


> Looking good, you temptress!  And love the nails.





fat9276 said:


> cute!



Thank you both :]



g-squared said:


> Yeahh, except its only been spring for like a week.



STOP RUINING ALL MY FUN OKAY.


----------



## DJ_S

Taken last Sunday at the PIXIES concert.


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> almost summer



You look so cute girly. 

Not sure if this was an intentional send up of the classic "Lolita" marquee, but it looks so fab.


----------



## Proner

PhatChk said:


> Me yesterday



Nice pic! And great smile :happy:


----------



## _overture

haha, okay if this has worked properly, then the first is a picture of me and my lovely girlfriend heading out to a university ball.
the second is sheer narcissism. 

View attachment 20049_489700415857_628295857_11261146_8052292_n.jpg


View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## joswitch

This was on Xmas day:


----------



## joswitch

disaster117 said:


> Aw I took a picture of myself with my dog Rags last week.
> The other one is from today!
> 
> View attachment 74177
> View attachment 74178



Beautiful!


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> almost summer



I fucking hope to GOD that I am in a place with a pool this summer. UGH.

Fucking sexy beeteadubyew


----------



## Your Plump Princess

BEHOLD THE HOLY LIGHT ...or uh, the sun, whichever you prefer to call it.









Aaaand.
Me getting frisky with nature - AKA - "I don't think the tree has a chance"


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> BEHOLD THE HOLY LIGHT ...or uh, the sun, whichever you prefer to call it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand.
> Me getting frisky with nature - AKA - "I don't think the tree has a chance"



Lovely pictures. You look terrific. :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

_overture said:


> haha, okay if this has worked properly, then the first is a picture of me and my lovely girlfriend heading out to a university ball.
> the second is sheer narcissism.



fantastic kilt you lovely wee thing, and your girlfriend is a stunner!


----------



## Ruffie

My coworker Dana and I in a rickshaw in Toronto yesterday. We were there for a conference and had been for a few drinks at the hard rock cafe so rather than stagger back a couple of miles through the streets we took alternate transportation. 

View attachment IMG00108-20100325-1631.jpg


----------



## _overture

succubus_dxb said:


> fantastic kilt you lovely wee thing, and your girlfriend is a stunner!



thank you! I'm very proud of both, though I picked one up at a curling rink and the other was a birthday gift. I'll let you decide which is which


----------



## Surlysomething

Ruffie said:


> My coworker Dana and I in a rickshaw in Toronto yesterday. We were there for a conference and had been for a few drinks at the hard rock cafe so rather than stagger back a couple of miles through the streets we took alternate transportation.




Awesome picture. You look like you're having a great time!


----------



## superodalisque

a little while ago 

View attachment march 2010 017.JPG


----------



## Weirdo890

Ruffie said:


> My coworker Dana and I in a rickshaw in Toronto yesterday. We were there for a conference and had been for a few drinks at the hard rock cafe so rather than stagger back a couple of miles through the streets we took alternate transportation.



That looks like a lot of fun. I hope you had a good time. :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

superodalisque said:


> a little while ago



You look so radiant! Beautiful!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

superodalisque said:


> a little while ago


Oh I LOVE Your Smile! And wow, your eyes really "Pop", Gorgeous!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Weirdo890 said:


> Lovely pictures. You look terrific. :happy:


Thanks! 

I've been so down lately, When I look at pictures of myself, I try to find at least 3 things I like about myself in the picture. That one had more "Likes" than the other ones oe me getting personal with nature, Lol. 

I'm so weird. XP


----------



## LovelyLiz

joswitch said:


> This was on Xmas day:



Nice pic! Lovely scenery, too. Very wintry. 



Ruffie said:


> My coworker Dana and I in a rickshaw in Toronto yesterday. We were there for a conference and had been for a few drinks at the hard rock cafe so rather than stagger back a couple of miles through the streets we took alternate transportation.



You ladies look like you're having tons of fun. Nicely done. :bow:


----------



## Blockierer

superodalisque said:


> a little while ago



pretty  and beautiful


----------



## msbard90

My niece and I at my cousin's baby shower: 

View attachment bab shower.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

LoveBHMS said:


> You look so cute girly.
> 
> Not sure if this was an intentional send up of the classic "Lolita" marquee, but it looks so fab.





Famouslastwords said:


> I fucking hope to GOD that I am in a place with a pool this summer. UGH.
> 
> Fucking sexy beeteadubyew



<3 you both


----------



## Proner

Your Plump Princess said:


> BEHOLD THE HOLY LIGHT ...or uh, the sun, whichever you prefer to call it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand.
> Me getting frisky with nature - AKA - "I don't think the tree has a chance"



Nice pics! The one with the tree is a full win :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*in So FL for the weekend....had the ultimate beach day yesterday* 

View attachment SoFL.03.10.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruffie said:


> My coworker Dana and I in a rickshaw in Toronto yesterday. We were there for a conference and had been for a few drinks at the hard rock cafe so rather than stagger back a couple of miles through the streets we took alternate transportation.



w00t! That looks like a blast- a carriage ride after a few drinks. Lol, I would have probably gotten myself arrested if I was there with you  



Your Plump Princess said:


> BEHOLD THE HOLY LIGHT ...or uh, the sun, whichever you prefer to call it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand.
> Me getting frisky with nature - AKA - "I don't think the tree has a chance"



So very lovely- wonderful photos with the sunlight in your beautiful hair :bow:



HDANGEL15 said:


> *in So FL for the weekend....had the ultimate beach day yesterday*



Ahhhh looks like you really did make it to the beach.....but I don't see your huge bosoms in this pic....  



superodalisque said:


> a little while ago



You're always gorgeous- great smile that lights up your beautiful face :bow:


----------



## toni

First one is a goof shot and the other one is me a little tipsy at a work party. 

View attachment crazybaby.jpg


View attachment alittledrunk.jpg


----------



## superodalisque

ty mcbeth, plumpie, blockie and greenie . the radiance--well i have to admit i cheated . its the glow button hehe.


----------



## Oirish

thatgirl08 said:


> almost summer



Cute as always!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Cece Larue said:


> From this weekend... one of my bests and I at her lingerie shower. Sorry it's so blurry.



Wow! You are a total cutie:wubu: Love the purple dress with your dark hair and pretty face.


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just after getting ready for dinner Saturday night at the Jersey Bash.



You are stunning, hun!:smitten:
What a beautiful dress you are wearing and your face is so pretty, too:wubu:
Love the arms.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Famouslastwords said:


> I have a worse sun pic from when I was skinny, lol let me see if I can find it...



You are always pretty, no matter what size you are:wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ahhhh looks like you really did make it to the beach.....but I don't see your huge bosoms in this pic....



*YO GEF.....bend over *





:wubu:


----------



## bmann0413

HDANGEL15 said:


> *in So FL for the weekend....had the ultimate beach day yesterday*



Hubba hubba! Never has sunburn look so good.


----------



## sirGordy

Here is one of me a few weeks ago. 

View attachment Remembrance.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

sirGordy said:


> Here is one of me a few weeks ago.



Looks cool...where was it taken?


----------



## sirGordy

chicken legs said:


> Looks cool...where was it taken?



It was taken at the Eagle Rock Reservation, located in the Watchung Mountains, not far from where I reside.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> took a pic before taking my makeup off... It was a hens night. View attachment 77360
> 
> 
> View attachment 77361
> 
> 
> It was a naughty or nice theme... I had a feather boa too and sexy high heels... I went as naughty and I was going for a burlesque kinda look... Big black leather belt... Will post a full length in the fashion threads when I get them off the other people....  Night!



Sorry I haven't replied earlier, but you look amazing in these pics, cutie:wubu:


----------



## QueenB

View attachment 25386_378650027871_507967871_3737858_6076684_n.jpg


furious_styles and myself :3


----------



## Micara

QueenB said:


> View attachment 77949
> 
> 
> furious_styles and myself :3



I love your makeup! It's gorgeous. I wish I could get my eyes to look like yours.


----------



## QueenB

Micara said:


> I love your makeup! It's gorgeous. I wish I could get my eyes to look like yours.



oh, girl. thank you very much! it's just liquid eyeliner and practice :]


----------



## succubus_dxb

QueenB said:


> View attachment 77949
> 
> 
> furious_styles and myself :3



oh COMEON. Too cute you two


----------



## kayrae

my fave dims couple :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

QueenB said:


> View attachment 77949
> 
> 
> furious_styles and myself :3



Now this is a beautiful couple =)


----------



## QueenB

awww. thank you, ladies! :kiss2: :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

QueenB said:


> View attachment 77949
> 
> 
> furious_styles and myself :3



Awwwwww! That's so precious.


----------



## Proner

Yeah I'm not a singing in the rain guy  

View attachment DSCN3916.JPG


----------



## Red

Bottom!


View attachment adi.JPG


----------



## Oldtimer76

Red said:


> Bottom!
> 
> 
> View attachment 77988



:wubu: What a picture. What a shape:wubu:


----------



## _overture

just cut my own hair! scary experience tbh... 

View attachment Photo on 2010-03-30 at 21.58.jpg


----------



## joswitch

mcbeth said:


> Nice pic! Lovely scenery, too. Very wintry.



Yeaaahh, it was hella harsh this winter, especially living on the water - but when the sun shone it did look lovely!


----------



## joswitch

Red said:


> Bottom!
> 
> 
> View attachment 77988



That's a beautiful booty you have there! :smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Red said:


> Bottom!
> 
> 
> View attachment 77988



 ZOMG loll


----------



## Tyrael

Me just now


----------



## Aust99

Great to see new faces in this tread...

Here are a few webcam pics from a minute ago... 
View attachment 78016


View attachment 78017


View attachment 78018

Quite dark... sorry...


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Great to see new faces in this tread...
> 
> Here are a few webcam pics from a minute ago...
> View attachment 78016
> 
> 
> View attachment 78017
> 
> 
> View attachment 78018
> 
> Quite dark... sorry...



you are the sexiest woman i've ever seen. hands down. f*cking stunning!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Aust99

Geese girl... flatter much??? lol

Thanks Bobbie!!! I could say the same about you...:smitten: Your just lovely!!


----------



## Noir

Hey all long time no see! This is what I have been up to

Vegas for a friends B day











Random Drunk!






And just Random


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

went on vacation last week so me and my son enjoyed some quality time in the hot tub  

View attachment 100_0362-1.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS

ChubbyBubbles said:


> went on vacation last week so me and my son enjoyed some quality time in the hot tub



Is that a new hair color Crystal? It really suits your skin tone. Your son looks like he was having so much fun!


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just after getting ready for dinner Saturday night at the Jersey Bash.





You look amazing!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Great to see new faces in this tread...
> 
> Here are a few webcam pics from a minute ago...
> View attachment 78016
> 
> 
> View attachment 78017
> 
> 
> View attachment 78018
> 
> Quite dark... sorry...



Nat,
You look absolutely stunning AGAIN:wubu::smitten::blush:
What a sexy lady you are:bow:

:kiss2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

LoveBHMS said:


> Is that a new hair color Crystal? It really suits your skin tone. Your son looks like he was having so much fun!



my secret is out...i tend to dye my hair red...always loved the color. besides, i'm getting too many grays!


----------



## AuntHen

QueenB said:


> View attachment 77949
> 
> 
> furious_styles and myself :3



i love you two! you are so bohemian and vintage/eclectic


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Great to see new faces in this tread...
> 
> Here are a few webcam pics from a minute ago...
> View attachment 78016
> 
> 
> View attachment 78017
> 
> 
> View attachment 78018
> 
> Quite dark... sorry...



Even in the dark, your beauty shines through. You are a true Oz treasure!!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Dinner @ Longhorns. Had Chicken and Rice! 

View attachment Phil 2010.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Okay, here's a pic of me from April 2009...I'll try to find a newer one when I get a chance:







Dennis


----------



## balletguy

evenmakejerryjonez said:


> You look amazing!



i agree u look great


----------



## balletguy

wow u are a cute girl


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Great to see new faces in this tread...
> 
> Here are a few webcam pics from a minute ago...
> View attachment 78016
> 
> 
> View attachment 78017
> 
> 
> View attachment 78018
> 
> Quite dark... sorry...



I like the darkness of them. Beautiful as always Nat! :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

Oldtimer76 said:


> Nat,
> You look absolutely stunning AGAIN:wubu::smitten::blush:
> What a sexy lady you are:bow:
> 
> :kiss2:


 


Never2fat4me said:


> Even in the dark, your beauty shines through. You are a true Oz treasure!!
> 
> Chris :smitten:


 


JMCGB said:


> I like the darkness of them. Beautiful as always Nat! :wubu:


 
Thanks gentlemen... Always with the nice comments... :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ChubbyBubbles said:


> went on vacation last week so me and my son enjoyed some quality time in the hot tub



Looks like my kind of vacation! Wonderful family photo with your child  



Still a Skye fan said:


> Okay, here's a pic of me from April 2009...I'll try to find a newer one when I get a chance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



I like it- great shot


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## ChubbyBubbles

bmann0413 said:


>



you are too cute!!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

My high school best friend and I reuniting after 20+ years! (I'm on the right)  

View attachment Copy of 100e0778.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

From today, a Happy Easter pic.


----------



## msbard90

me, bored and camera happy
 

View attachment DSCN1984.JPG


View attachment DSCN1988.JPG


View attachment DSCN1993.JPG


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looks like my kind of vacation! Wonderful family photo with your child
> 
> 
> 
> I like it- great shot



Hey, thanks Ms Fairy!

And thanks to everyone else sharing all the neat pics of themselves.


Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blockierer said:


> From today, a Happy Easter pic.



I always love seeing you with your Lady- nice shot  



msbard90 said:


> me, bored and camera happy



You look so lovely- nice outfit


----------



## Crystal

So, these aren't of me...but in honor of Easter, I colored eggs for our family's Easter Egg Hunt!

Yes, I am almost 21 years old and coloring eggs. Don't judge me. :happy:

(Sorry the second picture is so small. Dims kept making me resize it!) 

View attachment 002.JPG


View attachment 009.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

Haha dude I colored eggs last year.. was going to do it this year too but ran out of time. No judgements here! Looks like fun :]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rockin' mah new halter top I got today.
This picture is UTmost recent. [like, 5 minutes old? Lol!]


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*This afternoon, after the Pillow Fight 2010 - NYC*




*Tarred no; feathered yes.* ​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rockin' mah new halter top I got today.
> This picture is UTmost recent. [like, 5 minutes old? Lol!]


Love it! Love it!


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rockin' mah new halter top I got today.
> This picture is UTmost recent. [like, 5 minutes old? Lol!]



You look so adorable! I love it!  So cute!


----------



## Micara

OneWickedAngel said:


> *This afternoon, after the Pillow Fight 2010 - NYC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tarred no; feathered yes.* ​



You're gorgeous!! I love your hair! Why can't mine look like that?? Jealous!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Micara said:


> You're gorgeous!! I love your hair! Why can't mine look like that?? Jealous!!



Thanks! As for the hair, it's all subjective, I guess. I debated half an hour before I posted that picture. I thought it was appropriate there were feathers in it since it looked like a freaking bird's nest.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OneWickedAngel said:


> *This afternoon, after the Pillow Fight 2010 - NYC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tarred no; feathered yes.* ​


WOW OWA! I'm so envious!! Looks like you had a blast! Lucky Lady! 


:3


----------



## Your Plump Princess

And Thank you thank you thank you ladies! 

I must admit, wearing that halter, my ego went through the ROOF. 
[Which is probably why in my head I kept hearing _"Dontcha wish your girlfriend was fat like me, don'tcha wish your girlfriend had CURVES like THESE? Don'tchaa.. Yeah, don'tcha baby? Don'tcha! "_ ]


----------



## Weirdo890

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rockin' mah new halter top I got today.
> This picture is UTmost recent. [like, 5 minutes old? Lol!]



Looking fantastic!


----------



## lipmixgirl

tune and i went for a ride! 

View attachment aris bean twin lakes riding lesson march 10 009.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

OneWickedAngel said:


> *This afternoon, after the Pillow Fight 2010 - NYC*
> *Tarred no; feathered yes.* ​



We never met, but I feel like your hair matches your personality. It's doing it's thing, it's having fun. It looks crazy sexy cool. You ALWAYS look like you're having a good time. 
Also, I've never even heard of a big Pillow Fight in NY. Must Google...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

*4.2.2010, before the date from hell. *


----------



## Twilley

here's one of me during a painting session...


----------



## Scorsese86

DitzyBrunette said:


> *4.2.2010, before the date from hell. *



How lovely you look
Too bad about the date. *We* should go on a date


----------



## JMCGB

Easter breakfast with my nephew!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Crystal said:


> So, these aren't of me...but in honor of Easter, I colored eggs for our family's Easter Egg Hunt!
> 
> Yes, I am almost 21 years old and coloring eggs. Don't judge me. :happy:
> 
> (Sorry the second picture is so small. Dims kept making me resize it!)



yay for easter eggs!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

JMCGB said:


> Easter breakfast with my nephew!



very cute ...but wait! does that little guy have a _Boston Red Sox_ shirt on???? Cardinals Country here!


----------



## Oldtimer76

msbard90 said:


> me, bored and camera happy



Just lovely:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rockin' mah new halter top I got today.
> This picture is UTmost recent. [like, 5 minutes old? Lol!]



you look very cute in these, hun:wubu:


----------



## Linda

JMCGB said:


> Easter breakfast with my nephew!




Awwww, what a sweetie!


----------



## cooljoeyd

new me pic! 

View attachment Photo 2.jpg


----------



## Linda

cooljoeyd said:


> new me pic!




Great pic Joe. Happy easter!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Scorsese86 said:


> How lovely you look
> Too bad about the date. *We* should go on a date



When you visit Jersey, we're gonna watch Red Dawn together!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JMCGB said:


> Easter breakfast with my nephew!



Awwww that's too sweet. What a beautiful baby....and uncle ain't bad either


----------



## Scorsese86

DitzyBrunette said:


> When you visit Jersey, we're gonna watch Red Dawn together!



A double bill My choice, as you mentioned, _Red Dawn_, and yours, _Dirty Dancing_... it would be the time of our lives:kiss2:


----------



## Micara

My mom and I, and my daughter Meg and I, at my uncle's Easter bash earlier today.


----------



## thatgirl08

aw cute pictures Micara :]


----------



## KHayes666

AnimeBoston 2010....bodyguarding my friend's swapmeet table 

View attachment Ajax guard.jpg


----------



## toni

JMCGB said:


> Easter breakfast with my nephew!



adorable :happy:


----------



## JMCGB

ChubbyBubbles said:


> very cute ...but wait! does that little guy have a _Boston Red Sox_ shirt on???? Cardinals Country here!



Thanks and yes that is a Red Sox shirt on him. While it was Easter, it was more importantly opening Night at Fenway. Sox 9 Yanks 7 



Linda said:


> Awwww, what a sweetie!



Thank you.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Awwww that's too sweet. What a beautiful baby....and uncle ain't bad either



Aww thanks GEF. I am a very proud uncle, hehe. 



toni said:


> adorable :happy:



Thanks Toni.


----------



## Saoirse

nice day!!


----------



## Aust99

Love the necklace... Your super cute girlie!!!


----------



## Saoirse

Aust99 said:


> Love the necklace... Your super cute girlie!!!



Thanks! It was a Christmas present from my Da... I LOVE elephants!


----------



## Scorsese86

Saoirse said:


> nice day!!



Absolutely stunning And love your style.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Micara said:


> My mom and I, and my daughter Meg and I, at my uncle's Easter bash earlier today.



Your daughter is so pretty! You guys look cute, her smile matches yours.


----------



## AuntHen

JMCGB said:


> Easter breakfast with my nephew!



Great pic J!! Your nephew is too cute (look how he adores his uncle)! Go Bean town (whoever dressed him in that is awesome...hahaha)!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Quite recent....


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Quite recent....





you are absolutely gorgeous my dear GEF (as always)


that blue is truly beautiful on you too!


----------



## disaster117

New pictures taken yesterday, before I went to Easter dinner at my aunts house <3

View attachment IMG_0018.JPG

View attachment IMG_0021.JPG


----------



## bmann0413

disaster117 said:


> New pictures taken yesterday, before I went to Easter dinner at my aunts house <3
> 
> View attachment 78216
> 
> View attachment 78218



You're cuuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## disaster117

bmann0413 said:


> You're cuuuuuuuuuute.



Aw thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu hahaa =)


----------



## JMCGB

fat9276 said:


> Great pic J!! Your nephew is too cute (look how he adores his uncle)! Go Bean town (whoever dressed him in that is awesome...hahaha)!!




Why thanks B! I didn't think we were ever going to get out of the restaurant due to his cuteness.  He had to represent Red Sox Nation for Opening Night! I will tell my sister how awesome she is, lol.


----------



## thatgirl08

disaster117 said:


> New pictures taken yesterday, before I went to Easter dinner at my aunts house <3



sup twinny


----------



## Crystal

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Quite recent....



Soooo pretty, GEF. :happy:


----------



## MaxArden

Okay, here goes nothing... 

View attachment Photo 3.jpg


----------



## Proner

Yeah boredom is bad especially when you're tired lol, so here's some of my face's expressions included my devil librarian stare  

View attachment DSCN4004.JPG


View attachment DSCN4005.JPG


View attachment DSCN4007.JPG


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Some more new pictures. 

View attachment SD531542.JPG


View attachment SD531553.JPG


View attachment 040210e.jpg


----------



## northwestbbw

so it's been awhile since i've posted anything on Dims sooo i thought I'd start with a recent pic.


----------



## Aust99

BeautifulBigD said:


> Some more new pictures.





northwestbbw said:


> so it's been awhile since i've posted anything on Dims sooo i thought I'd start with a recent pic.



Your both beautiful.. thanks for posting ladies...


----------



## LovelyLiz

MaxArden said:


> Okay, here goes nothing...



A new face! Very nice.  Thanks for posting!



BeautifulBigD said:


> Some more new pictures.



I think there are laws against being so damn pretty. Seriously! Work it, girl. 



northwestbbw said:


> so it's been awhile since i've posted anything on Dims sooo i thought I'd start with a recent pic.



You look great!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Micara said:


> My mom and I, and my daughter Meg and I, at my uncle's Easter bash earlier today.


Micara! Like mother, like daughter, like daughter -- tres pretty! 



Saoirse said:


> nice day!!


And a very nice pic!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Quite recent....


Greenie! You can turn that gorgeous off any time now and give the rest of us a chance. :kiss2:



disaster117 said:


> New pictures taken yesterday, before I went to Easter dinner at my aunts house <3


Looking too good there girlie! Where's your Easter bonnet? 



MaxArden said:


> Okay, here goes nothing...


Well hey there! A new face! 



Proner said:


> Yeah boredom is bad especially when you're tired lol, so here's some of my face's expressions included my devil librarian stare


(I'll pay the fine! I'll pay the fine! Just stop looking at me that way!)
HAHAHA! 



BeautifulBigD said:


> Some more new pictures.


You're so pretty! 



northwestbbw said:


> so it's been awhile since i've posted anything on Dims sooo i thought I'd start with a recent pic.


And we're sooo glad you did! Too cute!


----------



## Blockierer

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Quite recent....


Lovely pics  I see on the flowers it's spring time.


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> (I'll pay the fine! I'll pay the fine! Just stop looking at me that way!)
> HAHAHA!



Hahaha great now bring back this damn book!


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> Yeah boredom is bad especially when you're tired lol, so here's some of my face's expressions included my devil librarian stare



Niiiice stubble you got going on there! :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86

...after posting that pic, I realized I wore the same sweater as on my avatar pic... which was taken at least six months ago. But I have more than one sweater.


----------



## Scorsese86

BeautifulBigD said:


> Some more new pictures.



Dubidub. Supercute


----------



## Scorsese86

northwestbbw said:


> so it's been awhile since i've posted anything on Dims sooo i thought I'd start with a recent pic.



Good things come to those who wait, it seems


----------



## None

Haven't posted pictures in forever. My hair is longerish now.


----------



## furious styles

^ the god of referrals, keep on "truckin" and nice 'do


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> you are absolutely gorgeous my dear GEF (as always)
> 
> that blue is truly beautiful on you too!



Thank you so much 




Crystal said:


> Soooo pretty, GEF.



Thanks Miss C! 




OneWickedAngel said:


> Greenie! You can turn that gorgeous off any time now and give the rest of us a chance.



Awwww you're always too sweet, Rav. Don't you ever change :bow:



Blockierer said:


> Lovely pics I see on the flowers it's spring time.



Thanks  It has been such beautiful weather here all week - some very warm days 



Scorsese86 said:


> ...after posting that pic, I realized I wore the same sweater as on my avatar pic... which was taken at least six months ago. But I have more than one sweater.



I expected to see a nice guy like you SMILING  





None said:


> Haven't posted pictures in forever. My hair is longerish now.



Love this look 




disaster117 said:


> New pictures taken yesterday, before I went to Easter dinner at my aunts house <3
> 
> View attachment 78216
> 
> View attachment 78218



I was hoping to see your dimples  



MaxArden said:


> Okay, here goes nothing...



You look scared...don't be- we don't bite


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> Niiiice stubble you got going on there! :wubu:



Thanks I think it's the first time I let it grow so long I'm not really use to it some morning I don't recognize myself


----------



## None

Watching The Boondocks, "The Hunger Strike"


----------



## MzDeeZyre

None said:


> Haven't posted pictures in forever. My hair is longerish now.





None said:


> Watching The Boondocks, "The Hunger Strike"



Just have to say.... I think you're adorable!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

None said:


> Haven't posted pictures in forever. My hair is longerish now.



You look a lot like my ex from two exes ago. So in other words, you're hot.


----------



## Lamia

Here is what you do with useless plastic Easter Eggs after Easter. 






Me and my sweetie Easter Day


----------



## Scorsese86

DitzyBrunette said:


> You look a lot like my ex from two exes ago. So in other words, you're hot.



And I am a zero


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Scorsese86 said:


> And I am a zero



Who called you a zero? Want me to beat them up?


----------



## Scorsese86

DitzyBrunette said:


> Who called you a zero? Want me to beat them up?



No. I was just feeling a little blue.

Nobody puts DitzyBrunette in a corner:smitten:


----------



## chicken legs

DitzyBrunette said:


> Who called you a zero? Want me to beat them up?





Scorsese86 said:


> No. I was just feeling a little blue.
> 
> Nobody puts DitzyBrunette in a corner:smitten:



LOL....

Dude, you have Foxy Brown backin' you up...thats badaz.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Scorsese86 said:


> No. I was just feeling a little blue.
> 
> Nobody puts DitzyBrunette in a corner:smitten:



Haha that's very charming  My friend made a mock up shirt on cafepress once with my real name inserted where you have my screen name. I never got around to ordering it but this reminds me.. so thanks :kiss2:

_ETA: Major props for saying "a corner" and not "THE corner". Drives me batty when people say "the corner". _


----------



## curvalicious

Me with an adorable puggle!






And me before going out to the bar.


----------



## nikola090




----------



## OneWickedAngel

^^ Nice picture Niko!


----------



## Twilley

I agree totally! Nice outfit, man, you pull it off completely!
And I'm sure that last thing I said is on everyone else's mind too, lol...


----------



## MzDeeZyre

My daughter was messing around with my camera awhile ago, and took this pic. I kinda like it, so I thought I'd share. 

View attachment DSCF0556.JPG


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> My daughter was messing around with my camera awhile ago, and took this pic. I kinda like it, so I thought I'd share.



So cute! I love your hair!


----------



## littlefairywren

MzDeeZyre said:


> My daughter was messing around with my camera awhile ago, and took this pic. I kinda like it, so I thought I'd share.



Micara is right! You also have the most beautiful eyes....I want your lashes!!


----------



## bmann0413

MzDeeZyre said:


> My daughter was messing around with my camera awhile ago, and took this pic. I kinda like it, so I thought I'd share.



Hubba hubba! :smitten:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Everyone is looking fabulous! :bow:

:bow: to Greenie!

Proner, you can have anything of mine if you give me that look


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Micara said:


> So cute! I love your hair!



Thank You!



littlefairywren said:


> Micara is right! You also have the most beautiful eyes....I want your lashes!!



Thanks LFW! (P.S. The lashes are Ardell's Demi Wispies) 



bmann0413 said:


> Hubba hubba! :smitten:



Awwww...thanks babe! :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse

holllllerrrr


----------



## Blackjack

Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr



Won't let me rep you, but I love your hair here.


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> Won't let me rep you, but I love your hair here.



Thanks Beej!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr



Your hair is fantastic! You did a great job!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr





Blackjack said:


> Won't let me rep you, but I love your hair here.



Rep for Beej and I! 

The hair definitely works, looking good there Lady S.


----------



## Proner

curvalicious said:


> Me with an adorable puggle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me before going out to the bar.



Nice pics and what a smile 



Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr



I will be original but I love your hair


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr



Love the hair! :bow:


----------



## Paul

Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr


Wow, your eyes are fantastic. I love your hair! You are pretty. Our day certianly has come and I am not even Irish!!!

BTW That is a very cute elephant necklace. love it.


----------



## thatgirl08

Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr



You look so hot.. love your hair.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Just a little something new.... 

View attachment bedsmall.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Sweet Tooth said:


> Just a little something new....



Great pic! :bow:


----------



## Nutty

curvalicious said:


> Me with an adorable puggle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me before going out to the bar.



OMG i have a puggle too! They are so funny!


----------



## Blockierer

Sweet Tooth said:


> Just a little something new....


Nice face, nice pic 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## msbard90

Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr



dude.
awesome hair.
where'd you get it?


----------



## msbard90

nikola090 said:


>



always so cute


----------



## Proner

My kitchen is a starship 
"Captain we're ready to go to Gamma Epsilon!" 

View attachment DSCN4084.jpg


View attachment DSCN4086.jpg


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

ummm I haven't taken many pics lately cus I've been feeling ugly. However, here are a couple of my most recent pics.

Being silly...






FOr some reason, I look like I smell poo






Me at the NJ Bash....











And me with pink hair...cus I love it!


----------



## Never2fat4me

I have no clue as to why you're feeling ugly - you look pretty darned cute to me!

Chris :smitten:



CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> ummm I haven't taken many pics lately cus I've been feeling ugly. However, here are a couple of my most recent pics.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

Never2fat4me said:


> I have no clue as to why you're feeling ugly - you look pretty darned cute to me!
> 
> Chris :smitten:



Hahahah thanks. I think it's a girl thing. We have our days where we feel great, and our days when we feel ugly.


----------



## DeerVictory

Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr


I love girls with big deer eyes. :x


----------



## Crystal

Oh em gee, CuppyCake. I LOVE your pink hair. :happy:


----------



## Micara

Some pics from the hockey playoff game tonight, that we unfortunately lost, 4-3. 

First is me and my friend/adopted daughter Jess; second is Michael holding our sign , and third is me and my little sign.  Our guys gave us a great season, and we're losing 9 of them next year.  So sad.


----------



## Aust99

Last night out on the town for a hens night.. cropped out friends for their privacy.. lol Full length shot x posted on fashion boards.

View attachment 78455
View attachment 78454


----------



## Micara

Aust99 said:


> Last night out on the town for a hens night.. cropped out friends for their privacy.. lol Full length shot x posted on fashion boards.
> 
> View attachment 78455
> View attachment 78454



You're so gorgeous!! And I love your outfit!!


----------



## Aust99

Micara said:


> You're so gorgeous!! And I love your outfit!!



Thank you Micara... Your pics above are great.. Love that you are passionate about your team...


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Last night out on the town for a hens night.. cropped out friends for their privacy.. lol Full length shot x posted on fashion boards.
> 
> View attachment 78455
> View attachment 78454



Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

You just get prettier and prettier! I still cannot believe you are on the single's forum - those Oz men don't know what they're missing.

Chris :smitten:



Aust99 said:


> Last night out on the town for a hens night.. cropped out friends for their privacy.. lol Full length shot x posted on fashion boards.
> 
> View attachment 78455
> View attachment 78454


----------



## _overture

from my father's 50th! some rascal thought it'd be hilarious to cover my face in glitter. 

View attachment 26957_433591562941_503632941_5556739_2847176_n.jpg


View attachment 26957_433591572941_503632941_5556740_4864821_n.jpg


View attachment 26957_433591317941_503632941_5556699_6402186_n.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> ummm I haven't taken many pics lately cus I've been feeling ugly. However, here are a couple of my most recent pics.
> 
> Being silly...
> 
> FOr some reason, I look like I smell poo
> 
> Me at the NJ Bash....
> 
> And me with pink hair...cus I love it!



We BBWs/SSBBWs are our own worst critics sometimes! You look great in all your pics! I have to add though that pink hair and those lashes? Tres F-I-E-R-C-E! :bow:



Micara said:


> Some pics from the hockey playoff game tonight, that we unfortunately lost, 4-3.
> 
> First is me and my friend/adopted daughter Jess; second is Michael holding our sign , and third is me and my little sign.  Our guys gave us a great season, and we're losing 9 of them next year.  So sad.


Love that yellow on you and love your team spirit!!:happy:



Aust99 said:


> Last night out on the town for a hens night.. cropped out friends for their privacy.. lol Full length shot x posted on fashion boards.


Here chickie, chickie, chickie! Great outfit Aust, you look mah-va-lous!




_overture said:


> from my father's 50th! some rascal thought it'd be hilarious to cover my face in glitter.


Even all glitterfied you be lookin' most hand-and-some! :smitten:


----------



## PhatChk

Spending the day with my Godkids!


----------



## Crystal

PhatChk said:


> Spending the day with my Godkids!



I have that exact same shirt. I love it!

I wear it as a dress with leggings all the time. 

Beautiful. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

PhatChk said:


> Spending the day with my Godkids!



You look great, Jossie! Got that daytime beauty glow going on and I'm loving the glasses - they really work on you!


----------



## CastingPearls

"I make mistakes. I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst. then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."- Marilyn Monroe


----------



## northwestbbw

_overture said:


> from my father's 50th! some rascal thought it'd be hilarious to cover my face in glitter.



you're cute .I like the glittery face


----------



## kayrae

I am digging your hair. You look like fun :happy:



CastingPearls said:


> "I make mistakes. I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst. then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."- Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> Last night out on the town for a hens night.. cropped out friends for their privacy.. lol Full length shot x posted on fashion boards.
> 
> View attachment 78455
> View attachment 78454



Are you for real? Is it possible too be that cute?


----------



## 1300 Class

I took this about two weeks ago, when I was working an evening shift. 

View attachment Photo0045.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

I've just gotten home a wee while ago from a night class...MUCHOS hung over, but loving my new scarf  

View attachment now.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

kayrae said:


> I am digging your hair. You look like fun :happy:


Thanks. I've been told it looks very 'Flock of Seagulls". I think it looks very ME. LOL


----------



## LovelyLiz

PhatChk said:


> Spending the day with my Godkids!



Looking good, PhatChk. Plus, being outside AND KFC? Always a good time.  (Yeah, I saw it in the background. I have a great ability to find fried things.)



CastingPearls said:


> "I make mistakes. I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst. then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."- Marilyn Monroe



Great pic! Welcome CastingPearls!



Australian Lord said:


> I took this about two weeks ago, when I was working an evening shift.



That's a very cool pic. I feel like you're part of a Wes Anderson movie or something.



succubus_dxb said:


> I've just gotten home a wee while ago from a night class...MUCHOS hung over, but loving my new scarf



Super cute, as usual.


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Last night out on the town for a hens night.. cropped out friends for their privacy.. lol Full length shot x posted on fashion boards.
> 
> View attachment 78455
> View attachment 78454



Very beautiful Nat.  How was that hens night?


----------



## CastingPearls

succubus_dxb said:


> I've just gotten home a wee while ago from a night class...MUCHOS hung over, but loving my new scarf


I am SUCH a scarf girl. Awesome pic. Great eyes too.


----------



## JMCGB

A quick webcam pic.


----------



## succubus_dxb

CastingPearls said:


> I am SUCH a scarf girl. Awesome pic. Great eyes too.


 Thank you! and welcome to the boards, looking lovely 





JMCGB said:


> A quick webcam pic.



Always the hottie :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Succubus is cuter than cute.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Jon Blaze said:


> Succubus is cuter than cute.



your cheque is in the mail Jon! :kiss2:


----------



## Proner

Micara said:


> Some pics from the hockey playoff game tonight, that we unfortunately lost, 4-3.
> 
> First is me and my friend/adopted daughter Jess; second is Michael holding our sign , and third is me and my little sign.  Our guys gave us a great season, and we're losing 9 of them next year.  So sad.



Nice pics, the sign about peckers is pure awesomeness 



PhatChk said:


> Spending the day with my Godkids!



Cute! And as OneWickedAngel said these glasses suits you very well 

Ok so it will be the last pic with beard as tomorrow evil razor will come to accomplish his diabolic plan: makes me look 2 or 3 years younger and makes people at the library said "You're a student?"  

View attachment DSCN4125.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> Ok so it will be the last pic with beard as tomorrow evil razor will come to accomplish his diabolic plan: makes me look 2 or 3 years younger and makes people at the library said "You're a student?"



Ahhhh, au revoir beard!


----------



## QueenB

hottiez 

View attachment 24069_1392005847851_1463287304_1063048_7150642_n.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

QueenB said:


> hottiez



True dat. ....


----------



## Cece Larue

Far left.


----------



## Nutty

Hanging with friends?


----------



## CastingPearls

Cece Larue said:


> Far left.


VERY pretty! Love the top.


----------



## tonynyc

nikola090 said:


>



*That is a cool picture Nikola*



MzDeeZyre said:


> My daughter was messing around with my camera awhile ago, and took this pic. I kinda like it, so I thought I'd share.



*Like the hairstyle MzDeeZyre*




Saoirse said:


> holllllerrrr



*Hollering back - nice picture *




CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> ummm I haven't taken many pics lately cus I've been feeling ugly. However, here are a couple of my most recent pics.



*CuppyCakeSSBBW: You look very nice in your pictures and as others have said- we can be our own worse critics sometimes*



Micara said:


> Some pics from the hockey playoff game tonight, that we unfortunately lost, 4-3.
> 
> First is me and my friend/adopted daughter Jess; second is Michael holding our sign , and third is me and my little sign.  Our guys gave us a great season, and we're losing 9 of them next year.  So sad.



*Micara: nice picture of you and the crew. Looks like you all had fun at the Hockey Game*



Aust99 said:


> Last night out on the town for a hens night.. cropped out friends for their privacy.. lol Full length shot x posted on fashion boards.
> 
> View attachment 78455
> View attachment 78454



*Wow - nice picture. The dress looks great on you - Looks like u had a fun night on the town. *



_overture said:


> from my father's 50th! some rascal thought it'd be hilarious to cover my face in glitter.



*Nice picture Overture - glitter or not- I'm sure your Dad was proud to have you there for his 50th Birthday *



PhatChk said:


> Spending the day with my Godkids!




*Jossie: you look great- sound like you had a fun picnic and the eyeglasses ... heck that is always a win-win *




CastingPearls said:


> "I make mistakes. I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst. then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."- Marilyn Monroe



*CastingPearls: nice picture - welcome to the Boards 
*



Australian Lord said:


> I took this about two weeks ago, when I was working an evening shift.



*Austrialian Lord: Nice picture ... the evening shift can be brutal *



succubus_dxb said:


> I've just gotten home a wee while ago from a night class...MUCHOS hung over, but loving my new scarf



*
Succubus_dxb: nice picture- the scarf looks good on you 
*


JMCGB said:


> A quick webcam pic.





Proner said:


> Ok so it will be the last pic with beard as tomorrow evil razor will come to accomplish his diabolic plan: makes me look 2 or 3 years younger and makes people at the library said "You're a student?"



*Proner: the sacrafices one must make... of course the beard can always make an appearance later *



QueenB said:


> hottiez
> 
> View attachment 78498



*Kayrae and QueenB - you two look great and enjoying the SF meetup*


----------



## CastingPearls

QueenB said:


> hottiez
> 
> View attachment 78498


That scarf is gorgeous! Why is the ruffle denim skirt hid with a pillow? It's SO pretty.


----------



## tonynyc

Cece Larue said:


> Far left.



Nice picture and welcome to the Boards


----------



## tonynyc

*Haven't posted in awhile ;but, this was taken last Sunday after church. Haircut this past week & Sunday morning Shave*


----------



## Nutty

tonynyc said:


> *Haven't posted in awhile ;but, this was taken last Sunday after church. Haircut this past week & Sunday morning Shave*



That reminds me i need a haircut!


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> Spending the day with my Godkids!



You are just SO unbelievably pretty:smitten:
I adore every picture of you, sweetheart!:kiss2:


----------



## Oldtimer76

CastingPearls said:


> "I make mistakes. I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst. then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."- Marilyn Monroe



Hi and welcome:happy:
I like your blonde hair! It looks a bit like those punks in the eighties had LOL Big hair!:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

succubus_dxb said:


> I've just gotten home a wee while ago from a night class...MUCHOS hung over, but loving my new scarf



I always LOVE your beautiful eyes, hun:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Oldtimer76 said:


> Hi and welcome:happy:
> I like your blonde hair! It looks a bit like those punks in the eighties had LOL Big hair!:wubu:


I'm originally from Jersey, babe. Big hair is required or they'll yank my daypass. LOL


----------



## Scorsese86

succubus_dxb said:


> I've just gotten home a wee while ago from a night class...MUCHOS hung over, but loving my new scarf



You're perhaps the most beautiful girl in the world.


----------



## Scorsese86

tonynyc said:


> *Haven't posted in awhile ;but, this was taken last Sunday after church. Haircut this past week & Sunday morning Shave*



Style, mister. Style!:bow:


----------



## _overture

northwestbbw said:


> you're cute .I like the glittery face



haha, thank you! I didn't like it tbh. but it's what happens when you have two eleven-year-old cousins and a girlfriend who acts like an eleven year old.


----------



## dragorat

*Sitting around doing nothing on vacation.Decided to click a few new pics.To paraphrase Tenn.Ernie Ford "Another year older & deeper in debt." BD was the 9th....lol* 

View attachment Image001.jpg


View attachment Image002.jpg


View attachment Image003.jpg


View attachment Image004.jpg


View attachment Image005.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Hey, Chicago, what do you say? The Cubs are gonna win today!  (Sorry it's a bit blurry)


----------



## ashmamma84

QueenB said:


> hottiez
> 
> View attachment 78498



gawjus girlies! :kiss2:


----------



## AuntHen

QueenB said:


> hottiez
> 
> View attachment 78498




looks like retro cute and trouble...hahaha


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> I've just gotten home a wee while ago from a night class...MUCHOS hung over, but loving my new scarf



you always look great!! I love the scarf too


----------



## spiritangel

one of my most recent pics of Moi, hugs


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> one of my most recent pics of Moi, hugs



You look so lovely....beautiful smile, and you have the most perfect skin :happy:


----------



## Paul

PhatChk said:


> Spending the day with my Godkids!



It looks like you are having fun, green IS your colour, very pretty.


----------



## mszwebs

From my Sorority's 20th Anniversary Founder's Day Celebration.

View attachment 101.jpg


My friend Courtney and I... she's the reason I joined.

View attachment Meee1jpg.jpg


It's not a night out if I don't take self portraits/


----------



## Saoirse

roadtrip!


----------



## QueenB

mcbeth said:


> True dat. ....





CastingPearls said:


> That scarf is gorgeous! Why is the ruffle denim skirt hid with a pillow? It's SO pretty.





ashmamma84 said:


> gawjus girlies! :kiss2:





fat9276 said:


> looks like retro cute and trouble...hahaha



:kiss2: thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Nutty

Me messing with my puggle. shoot messed up upload.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Nutty said:


> Me messing with my puggle. shoot messed up upload.



This sounds so wrong.


----------



## Nutty

mcbeth said:


> This sounds so wrong.



aw get your mind out of the gutter . Im trying to figure out how to make room in my picture data thing to post more pics.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> *Haven't posted in awhile ;but, this was taken last Sunday after church. Haircut this past week & Sunday morning Shave*



*Tonyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!

Look who's back and lookin'... *

*YOWSA*
*YOWSA!* 
*YOWSA*
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:​


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Hey, Chicago, what do you say? The Cubs are gonna win today!  (Sorry it's a bit blurry)


Now did I hear that being sung/shouted to the tune Marilyn Manson's "The Beautiful People"?



spiritangel said:


> one of my most recent pics of Moi, hugs


Lovely smile!



mszwebs said:


> From my Sorority's 20th Anniversary Founder's Day Celebration.
> 
> My friend Courtney and I... she's the reason I joined.
> 
> It's not a night out if I don't take self portraits/


{{{Jess!}}} Do you ever take a bad pic woman? Seriously!



Saoirse said:


> roadtrip!


Niiiiice!


----------



## succubus_dxb

tonynyc said:


> *
> Succubus_dxb: nice picture- the scarf looks good on you
> *





Oldtimer76 said:


> I always LOVE your beautiful eyes, hun:wubu:





Scorsese86 said:


> You're perhaps the most beautiful girl in the world.



you are all awesome, especially Scorsese over there


----------



## Nutty

Here is Nutty (Again) 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-12 at 23.34.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> Here is Nutty (Again)


Nice pic Nutty. You hardly look puggle except around the whiskers mebbe.


----------



## Nutty

yup hehehe


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CastingPearls said:


> I'm originally from Jersey, babe. Big hair is required or they'll yank my daypass. LOL



So true haha.


----------



## Aust99

QueenB said:


> hottiez
> 
> View attachment 78498



Two lovely ladies in the one pic... too much hottness... lol:happy:



Scorsese86 said:


> You're perhaps the most beautiful girl in the world.


 Your hoping flattery will get you everywhere, aren't you.. lol



JMCGB said:


> A quick webcam pic.


Great to see a new pic J... Great as always.. :happy:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

OneWickedAngel said:


> Now did I hear that being sung/shouted to the tune Marilyn Manson's "The Beautiful People"?



hahaha Not quite!


----------



## Cece Larue

Nutty said:


> Hanging with friends?


Yes... another bridal shower... they're dropping like flies! The girl next to me is getting married in August, the blonde twins in the middle are getting married in May and June... yikes!



CastingPearls said:


> VERY pretty! Love the top.


Thank you so much!  Pretty sure it's another gem from Lane Bryant.



tonynyc said:


> Nice picture and welcome to the Boards



Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> You look so lovely....beautiful smile, and you have the most perfect skin :happy:



Awwww :blush::blush::blush::blush:shucks thanks, funny I am soo slack on the make up and skin care stuff so very lucky that way

What stunning pics Ladies and Man hmm this thread seems unbalanced somehow lol

and thanks for the compliments 

littlefairywren, and OneWickedAngel


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> Great to see a new pic J... Great as always.. :happy:



Thanks, just wish my webcam was a little better.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Hey, Chicago, what do you say? The Cubs are gonna win today!  (Sorry it's a bit blurry)



Great song, great team, great picture and girl!


----------



## tonynyc

Nutty said:


> That reminds me i need a haircut!



*Get that haircut - and don't forget the shave Mister*:happy:



Scorsese86 said:


> Style, mister. Style!:bow:



*Thanks - even in jeans*



dragorat said:


> *Sitting around doing nothing on vacation.Decided to click a few new pics.To paraphrase Tenn.Ernie Ford "Another year older & deeper in debt." BD was the 9th....lol*



*Happy Birthday - another year wiser*



ButlerGirl09 said:


> Hey, Chicago, what do you say? The Cubs are gonna win today!  (Sorry it's a bit blurry)



*ButlerGirl09:You WIN- you look awesome in your Cubs tee-shirt *



spiritangel said:


> one of my most recent pics of Moi, hugs



*Nice picture - gorgeous eyes*



mszwebs said:


> From my Sorority's 20th Anniversary Founder's Day Celebration.
> 
> View attachment 78514
> 
> 
> My friend Courtney and I... she's the reason I joined.
> 
> View attachment 78513
> 
> 
> It's not a night out if I don't take self portraits/



*
Wow it gets better... some more "BBW + Eyelasses" Hotness 
*



Saoirse said:


> roadtrip!



*Wow even more BBW + Eyeglasses Hotness*



OneWickedAngel said:


> *Tonyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!
> 
> Look who's back and lookin'... *



*OWA: thanks you are a sweetie :wubu:*



Nutty said:


> Here is Nutty (Again)



*Nice picture and I had to laugh at the signature "Lord of the Puggles" :happy:*



JMCGB said:


> Thanks, just wish my webcam was a little better.



*The Webcam picture was ok - nice job *


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Great song, great team, great picture and girl!



The more we can sing that song this season the better and indeed it is a great team! And thanks for the compliment  If you ever want to go to a game together let me know!



tonynyc said:


> ButlerGirl09:You WIN- you look awesome in your Cubs tee-shirt



:blush: Well thanks, Tony! I wear it with pride haha


----------



## bmann0413

The birthday dude! 

Also, as an added bonus, a picture I drew recently. 

View attachment Image56.jpg


View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Nutty

Jedi Master Bmann


----------



## chicken legs

bmann0413 said:


> The birthday dude!
> 
> .



Happy Birthday:bow:


----------



## Nutty

chicken legs said:


> Happy Birthday:bow:



hahahahaha!


----------



## KittyKitten

Nutty said:


> Here is Nutty (Again)



Nutty I didn't know you were a guy! You are a cutie.


----------



## KittyKitten

You all look FABU-LOUS.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

succubus_dxb said:


> I've just gotten home a wee while ago from a night class...MUCHOS hung over, but loving my new scarf


Awwwww your so adorable! Great scarf too!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Hello guys!

Just thought id post a few posey pics of me over the weekend while in London for BGP. Had to cut others out of them unfortunately as they arent Dims users.... so its just moi 

Im all about the pearl necklace at the moment........no pun intended :blush: lol!

View attachment DSC02914 - Copy.JPG


View attachment flowersmall.jpg


A very hungover Naomi!
View attachment posing.jpg


----------



## And c

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Just thought id post a few posey pics of me over the weekend while in London for BGP. Had to cut others out of them unfortunately as they arent Dims users.... so its just moi
> 
> Im all about the pearl necklace at the moment........no pun intended :blush: lol!
> 
> View attachment 78574
> 
> 
> View attachment 78575
> 
> 
> A very hungover Naomi!
> View attachment 78576



Very nice pics !!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Missy_blue_eyez- 

thank you very much, and you are looking as lovely as always- that necklace is fantastic too!


----------



## Saoirse

me getting really drunk at an Enter The Haggis show. that weekend was 3nights/4days of DRINKING. it was amazing.


----------



## CastingPearls

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Just thought id post a few posey pics of me over the weekend while in London for BGP. Had to cut others out of them unfortunately as they arent Dims users.... so its just moi
> 
> Im all about the pearl necklace at the moment........no pun intended :blush: lol!
> 
> View attachment 78574
> 
> 
> View attachment 78575
> 
> 
> A very hungover Naomi!
> View attachment 78576


I'm a pearl girl myself. I can SO relate.


----------



## baxter

Aust99 said:


> Last night out on the town for a hens night.. cropped out friends for their privacy.. lol Full length shot x posted on fashion boards.
> 
> View attachment 78455
> View attachment 78454



Marry me :wubu:


----------



## Nutty

happyface83 said:


> You all look FABU-LOUS.



Thanks!


----------



## Nutty

Saoirse said:


> me getting really drunk at an Enter The Haggis show. that weekend was 3nights/4days of DRINKING. it was amazing.



Hey whos that animal in your avatar? I wanna say its a disney movie like _The Great Mouse Detective_ or something...

Oh and you look pretty damn hammered


----------



## Nutty

Here is new haircut. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-15 at 00.17 #2.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> Here is new haircut.


Very handsome!


----------



## Nutty

hehe thanks! dont mind the wrinkles in my forehead


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> hehe thanks! dont mind the wrinkles in my forehead


No Botox for YOU!!!


----------



## Nutty

hahaahaha!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Nutty said:


> Here is new haircut.



Super cute. And the wrinkles are good because they make you look older so I don't feel all pervy thinking you're cute.


----------



## Nutty

DitzyBrunette said:


> Super cute. And the wrinkles are good because they make you look older so I don't feel all pervy thinking you're cute.



hahahaha!


----------



## Aust99

blueboy said:


> Marry me :wubu:


 
Wow.. that's the first time someone has said that to me.. lol Thanks


----------



## littlefairywren

Cross posting from another thread....but the latest anyway. 

View attachment Picture 11.jpg


----------



## Aust99

^^ you have AMAZING eyes!!! 

Loves it!


----------



## _overture

from a party. I surprise myself sometimes.


----------



## succubus_dxb

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posting from another thread....but the latest anyway.



you just get cuter by the day! :kiss2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posting from another thread....but the latest anyway.



So pretty! You have a sheepish seductive look going on...


----------



## AuntHen

Saoirse said:


> me getting really drunk at an Enter The Haggis show. that weekend was 3nights/4days of DRINKING. it was amazing.



I had my hair that exact same two-tone about 8 months ago Love it! I had the under part in the back the same as the bangs though...so it was two-tone, but 3 layers I guess??!!


----------



## AuntHen

_overture said:


> from a party. I surprise myself sometimes.



nice vest... got a little bit of "Don Juan" fashion going on eh??!!


----------



## Scorsese86

Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world... I feel like I can't take it.


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> Wow.. that's the first time someone has said that to me.. lol Thanks



Huh? Haven't I asked the same?


----------



## Scorsese86

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posting from another thread....but the latest anyway.



Long nails, cute mouth and sensual eyes.


----------



## spiritangel

Wow Dimm's is really full of the "Beautiful People" as my sister would say

great pic Little fairy wren

and everyone else


----------



## tonynyc

bmann0413 said:


> The birthday dude!
> 
> Also, as an added bonus, a picture I drew recently.



*Lloyd, looking sharp for the "birthday dude" and nice shirt too- also a talented cartoonist * 




missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Just thought id post a few posey pics of me over the weekend while in London for BGP. Had to cut others out of them unfortunately as they arent Dims users.... so its just moi
> 
> Im all about the pearl necklace at the moment........no pun intended :blush: lol!
> 
> View attachment 78574
> 
> 
> View attachment 78575
> 
> 
> A very hungover Naomi!
> View attachment 78576



*Missy_Blue_Eyez: gorgeous pics- pretty smile*



Nutty said:


> Here is new haircut.



*Yeah- looking sharp Nutty-we may start a "Haircut" trend *



littlefairywren said:


> Cross posting from another thread....but the latest anyway.



*Wow- looking great LFW *



_overture said:


> from a party. I surprise myself sometimes.



*
Overture: looking confidant & happy - hope you had a great time at the party
*


----------



## _overture

fat9276 said:


> nice vest... got a little bit of "Don Juan" fashion going on eh??!!



haha. I'm not gonna lie, I had to look up "Don Juan".

that's awwwweeesome


----------



## CastingPearls

_overture said:


> haha. I'm not gonna lie, I had to look up "Don Juan".
> 
> that's awwwweeesome


At any rate, very nice pic.


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posting from another thread....but the latest anyway.



Ohhhh you look like you've been up to no good.
Great picture.


----------



## Aust99

Scorsese86 said:


> Long nails, cute mouth and sensual eyes.


I don't recall, :blush: lol


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posting from another thread....but the latest anyway.



oh my gosh, how cute! I love your nose ring too:wubu:



_overture said:


> haha. I'm not gonna lie, I had to look up "Don Juan".
> 
> that's awwwweeesome



hahaha... yeah that white shirt and your "attitude" reminded me of Johnny Depp playing him on film


----------



## Ruffie

From Today at work 

View attachment 26202_415547692577_531052577_5349443_3677125_s.jpg


----------



## Nutty

Looking pretty!


----------



## CastingPearls

Very pretty pic. You have a beautiful smile.


----------



## AuntHen

Ruffie said:


> From Today at work




cute ruffie!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posting from another thread....but the latest anyway.


Love the pic, Kim! Looks like you're up to some mischief at least in your head 



_overture said:


> from a party. I surprise myself sometimes.


You handsomeness delights us all the time.



Ruffie said:


> From Today at work


Ooh Ruffie! Such a pretty pic of you!


----------



## Ruffie

THanks you guys. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## GemGem

*waving from Arlington, TX* 

View attachment kristi3.jpg


----------



## GemGem

Happy Friday to everyone! 

View attachment KristiGlam (2).jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> ^^ you have AMAZING eyes!!!
> 
> Loves it!





succubus_dxb said:


> you just get cuter by the day! :kiss2:





mcbeth said:


> So pretty! You have a sheepish seductive look going on...





Scorsese86 said:


> Long nails, cute mouth and sensual eyes.





spiritangel said:


> Wow Dimm's is really full of the "Beautiful People" as my sister would say
> 
> great pic Little fairy wren
> 
> and everyone else





tonynyc said:


> *Wow- looking great LFW *





Linda said:


> Ohhhh you look like you've been up to no good.
> Great picture.



Shhh, Linda! Don't give away all my secrets 



fat9276 said:


> oh my gosh, how cute! I love your nose ring too:wubu:





OneWickedAngel said:


> Love the pic, Kim! Looks like you're up to some mischief at least in your head



:happy:
Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## msbard90

At a party, i'm the second in from the left, just in case if you couldn't tell  : 

View attachment jacknjillgroup.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

This one from about a month ago but just got it off the camera at work. The McDonald clan and I. My Grandbabies triplets Lydia, Nesslin and Fionnlagh with big sister Marley came to visit daddy and Kohkum(me) at work with their mom Sarah. 

View attachment 26202_415555077577_531052577_5349657_5401321_s.jpg


----------



## Gspoon

Me with Supersoup and Bigcutie Ash while on my trip to the Feast coast


----------



## DreamyInToronto

Gspoon said:


> Me with Supersoup and Bigcutie Ash while on my trip to the Feast coast




What a great picture of you all!


----------



## LovelyLiz

GemGem said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!



Welcome to Dimensions, GemGem!


----------



## Micara

Taking pictures of myself at work... it was a sloooow day.  My co-worker gave me some lilacs.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ruffie said:


> From Today at work





GemGem said:


> *waving from Arlington, TX*





msbard90 said:


> At a party, i'm the second in from the left, just in case if you couldn't tell  :





Micara said:


> Taking pictures of myself at work... it was a sloooow day.  My co-worker gave me some lilacs.



Ladies, you are all so beautiful


----------



## Nutty

Gspoon said:


> Me with Supersoup and Bigcutie Ash while on my trip to the Feast coast



Looked like a fun time!


----------



## Ash

Nutty said:


> Looked like a fun time!



It was!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Heerroowww!


----------



## Nutty

looking pretty as usual butlergirl


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> *Haven't posted in awhile ;but, this was taken last Sunday after church. Haircut this past week & Sunday morning Shave*



Still as handsome as ever I see. How ya been? Still ain't talking about McNabb


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Still as handsome as ever I see. How ya been? Still ain't talking about McNabb



Thanks Daddyoh70: - 

How have you been - long time no see on the Boards- hope all is well - recent photo is owed - perhaps wearing the Phillies Tie.. 

what a shocker about McNabb ... heck even the Giants faithful here were surprized.... and he still stays in the (NFC East) go figure...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

And c said:


> Very nice pics !!!!





succubus_dxb said:


> Missy_blue_eyez-
> 
> thank you very much, and you are looking as lovely as always- that necklace is fantastic too!





CastingPearls said:


> I'm a pearl girl myself. I can SO relate.





tonynyc said:


> *Missy_Blue_Eyez: gorgeous pics- pretty smile*



Thanks guys! Appreciate the love....so heres a cross thread pic post! My new dress! 

View attachment DSC02933.JPG


View attachment DSC02931.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Lovely dress, Naomi - you always look so well put together. Now, where do I get that pearl necklace? Must.have.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Nutty said:


> looking pretty as usual butlergirl



Why thank you, kind sir!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Gspoon said:


> Me with Supersoup and Bigcutie Ash while on my trip to the Feast coast



I'm jealous of you, Gspoon


----------



## Oldtimer76

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate the love....so heres a cross thread pic post! My new dress!
> 
> View attachment 78716
> 
> 
> View attachment 78717



What a beautiful dress, hun!
Show that sexy body off in a colourfull dress anytime:wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Gingembre said:


> Lovely dress, Naomi - you always look so well put together. Now, where do I get that pearl necklace? Must.have.



Cheers lovely! Just a Primark special, about 2 quid!!!! I love it, along with my pink flower its my accessorie of the moment! 



Oldtimer76 said:


> What a beautiful dress, hun!
> Show that sexy body off in a colourfull dress anytime:wubu:



Cheers love! Im a colourful little character!


----------



## Linda

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate the love....so heres a cross thread pic post! My new dress!
> 
> ]



I love the dress!!


----------



## CastingPearls

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate the love....so heres a cross thread pic post! My new dress!
> 
> View attachment 78716
> 
> 
> View attachment 78717


I LOVE this dress!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I like the light in this pic even if it is out of focus.


----------



## Oirish

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate the love....so heres a cross thread pic post! My new dress!
> 
> View attachment 78716
> 
> 
> View attachment 78717



Gorgeous as always, darlin'. Very stylish


----------



## ladle

getting high in Christchurch! 

View attachment JDG_3306_2.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Nice view!


----------



## ladle

Aust99 said:


> Nice view!



it was beautiful up there today if not a little cold with the wind.....wearing shorts....silly decision!


----------



## Nutty

Man I bet New Zealand is such a nice place to live.


----------



## PhatChk

ladle said:


> getting high in Christchurch!




Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ladle

thanks everyone.
NZ is beautiful yes. But every country on earth is beautiful in a different way.
I think you do look past the beauty of your own country...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

ladle said:


> I think you do look past the beauty of your own country...



So true. People always say they would love to visit NY someday yet I can get there in 25 minutes any time I want and I very very rarely go. Your country does look beautiful, both the man and the scenery look good.


----------



## ladle

Oh geez...after an awful week I never get sick of compliments from the beautiful women of Dims..


----------



## Nutty

ladle said:


> Oh geez...after an awful week I never get sick of compliments from the beautiful women of Dims..



And puggles.


----------



## CastingPearls

Yes, mustn't forget the Puggles. LOL


----------



## Twilley

Me, looking rather down and out earlier today. It's been one of those weeks...


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Twilley said:


> Me, looking rather down and out earlier today. It's been one of those weeks...



Awww <hugs> Cheer up, oh pouty one!


----------



## Oirish

ladle said:


> getting high in Christchurch!



I lived in Christchurch for a year! Great times


----------



## Lamia

Twilley said:


> Me, looking rather down and out earlier today. It's been one of those weeks...





You're adorably morose. Stop it right now! I shall give you a warm fuzzy to make you smile warmly in

in 3..



2...



1...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GWPOPSXGYI


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

ladle said:


> getting high in Christchurch!



I love your pictures they always make me go....wow! I'm a regular to your flickr site  great pic!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Linda said:


> I love the dress!!





CastingPearls said:


> I LOVE this dress!!!!!



Thank you guys! Unfortunately the strap broke on it last night  it had a little plastic ring on so the adjuster would work, so now I have to figure out how to get it sorted, so hopefully the dress will be live and kicking again soon!



Oirish said:


> Gorgeous as always, darlin'. Very stylish



Cheers m'dear!


----------



## tonynyc

msbard90 said:


> At a party, i'm the second in from the left, just in case if you couldn't tell  :



*MsBard90: looking smart and sexy in your black dress*



Ruffie said:


> This one from about a month ago but just got it off the camera at work. The McDonald clan and I. My Grandbabies triplets Lydia, Nesslin and Fionnlagh with big sister Marley came to visit daddy and Kohkum(me) at work with their mom Sarah.



*Ruffie: nice picture of you and the family*



Gspoon said:


> Me with Supersoup and Bigcutie Ash while on my trip to the Feast coast



*Gspoon: nice picture and definitely worth the trip to the Feast Coast to be surrounded by two gorgeous ladies *



Micara said:


> Taking pictures of myself at work... it was a sloooow day.  My co-worker gave me some lilacs.



*Never a slow day to share a nice picture *



ButlerGirl09 said:


> Heerroowww!





missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate the love....so heres a cross thread pic post! My new dress!
> 
> View attachment 78716
> 
> 
> View attachment 78717



*You look adorable in your new dress*



CastingPearls said:


> I like the light in this pic even if it is out of focus.



*Nice lighting - gorgeous picture*



ladle said:


> getting high in Christchurch!



*Nice view Ladle*



Twilley said:


> Me, looking rather down and out earlier today. It's been one of those weeks...



*Hope your weekend is better and being in Dims can be a good start*


----------



## Linda

Twilley said:


> Me, looking rather down and out earlier today. It's been one of those weeks...






With a face like that I just want to give you a hug.


----------



## littlefairywren

*@Twilley....*

Sorry you have not had a good week, but you are still a cutie pie


----------



## Proner

ladle said:


> getting high in Christchurch!



Amazing view!

It's all about reflection  

View attachment Reflection.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Proner said:


> Amazing view!
> 
> It's all about reflection


Wow. Just wow. Awesome. I love reflection pics. Great background too.


----------



## CastingPearls

@ Twilley....Somebody needs a huuuuuuuug!!! (((((Twilley)))))


----------



## CastingPearls

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thank you guys! Unfortunately the strap broke on it last night  it had a little plastic ring on so the adjuster would work, so now I have to figure out how to get it sorted, so hopefully the dress will be live and kicking again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers m'dear!


A fabric store or even a super Walmart will have replacement rings for that dress. I have the same problem with some bras. If I can't find a match, I'll use a jewelers pliers and make my own thin metal ring (craft jewelry section) and cover it up with a decorative applique, rosette or piece of silk. You can be really creative with it.


----------



## Twilley

D'aww...thanks for all the positive remarks, guys...I feel like I should post a picture of me being happy now


----------



## CastingPearls

Twilley said:


> D'aww...thanks for all the positive remarks, guys...I feel like I should post a picture of me being happy now


Doesn't it suck when we throw all our infectious happy all over you? LOL


----------



## Twilley

CastingPearls said:


> Doesn't it suck when we throw all our infectious happy all over you? LOL



Rofl, I had been feeling better, but this was icing on the cake, I suppose. I <3 YOU GUYS


----------



## Famouslastwords

Twilley said:


> Me, looking rather down and out earlier today. It's been one of those weeks...





Hey cutie!!!!!! Like your quote.


----------



## Linda

Twilley said:


> D'aww...thanks for all the positive remarks, guys...I feel like I should post a picture of me being happy now



Drumming fingers on the desk...waiting for the happy Twilley picture


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> Drumming fingers on the desk...waiting for the happy Twilley picture


Hey--YEAH!!! I second that emotion.


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Hey--YEAH!!! I second that emotion.



I mean seriously...why keep us all waiting like this?


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> I mean seriously...why keep us all waiting like this?


He's a tease. Aren't you Twilley?


----------



## Twilley

CastingPearls said:


> Hey--YEAH!!! I second that emotion.



So much pressure! lol, I'm not sure what to take a picture of me doing...


----------



## Linda

Twilley said:


> So much pressure! lol, I'm not sure what to take a picture of me doing...



Wow Twilley! Did you really want to just put it out there like that?? :doh:


----------



## Twilley

Linda said:


> Wow Twilley! Did you really want to just put it out there like that?? :doh:



...OH! I mean...um...I didn't mean to...*ahem*

Okay, so now that I'm redfaced, just going to go hide and die somewhere...lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Someone took this right after my kitteh took a flying leap from another room to pull down my living room curtains:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Twilley said:


> So much pressure! lol, I'm not sure what to take a picture of me doing...



I vote for a picture of dumpster diving!


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Someone took this right after my kitteh took a flying leap from another room to pull down my living room curtains:



Priceless


----------



## Linda

Twilley said:


> ...OH! I mean...um...I didn't mean to...*ahem*
> 
> Okay, so now that I'm redfaced, just going to go hide and die somewhere...lol



Uhmm could you take that picture first...lol


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

CastingPearls said:


> Someone took this right after my kitteh took a flying leap from another room to pull down my living room curtains:


Awesome nail polish!


----------



## CastingPearls

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awesome nail polish!


TY! It's OPI's Leaf Him at the Altar.


----------



## AuntHen

I got a new shirt (blue my fave color) that just so happens to perfectly match this necklace I already have I got a new haircut/style too but it rained on me and I was combatting stupid mosquitoes outside and well... it went flat..hahaha...next time


***sorry mcbeth... same old pose, same old cell phone camera.. I will try to get my sister or someone to take some next time


----------



## Linda

fat9276 said:


> I got a new shirt (blue my fave color) that just so happens to perfectly match this necklace I already have I got a new haircut/style too but it rained on me and I was combatting stupid mosquitoes outside and well... it went flat..hahaha...next time
> 
> 
> ***sorry mcbeth... same old pose, same old cell phone camera.. I will try to get my sister or someone to take some next time



Love that blue on you


----------



## Proner

fat9276 said:


> I got a new shirt (blue my fave color) that just so happens to perfectly match this necklace I already have I got a new haircut/style too but it rained on me and I was combatting stupid mosquitoes outside and well... it went flat..hahaha...next time
> 
> 
> ***sorry mcbeth... same old pose, same old cell phone camera.. I will try to get my sister or someone to take some next time



Great pic! Really nice outfit and I love your new haircut


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> I got a new shirt (blue my fave color) that just so happens to perfectly match this necklace I already have I got a new haircut/style too but it rained on me and I was combatting stupid mosquitoes outside and well... it went flat..hahaha...next time
> 
> 
> ***sorry mcbeth... same old pose, same old cell phone camera.. I will try to get my sister or someone to take some next time


Beautiful. Perfect match too.


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> I got a new shirt (blue my fave color) that just so happens to perfectly match this necklace I already have I got a new haircut/style too but it rained on me and I was combatting stupid mosquitoes outside and well... it went flat..hahaha...next time
> 
> 
> ***sorry mcbeth... same old pose, same old cell phone camera.. I will try to get my sister or someone to take some next time



You look very lovely! I dig the new necklace and the hairdo. And I like those multi-strand necklaces too. I'm not complaining.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Me somewhere between bars Thursday night... 

View attachment bathroom_3a.jpg


----------



## Linda

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me somewhere between bars Thursday night...



Nice Bling!

You look great.


----------



## Twilley

By popular demand, apparently, me in a somewhat content and happy state...


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> I got a new shirt (blue my fave color) that just so happens to perfectly match this necklace I already have I got a new haircut/style too but it rained on me and I was combatting stupid mosquitoes outside and well... it went flat..hahaha...next time
> 
> 
> ***sorry mcbeth... same old pose, same old cell phone camera.. I will try to get my sister or someone to take some next time



Hey B, looking sweet and totally adorable!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Me somewhere between bars Thursday night...



OMG, OWA....you are one sexy lady :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Twilley said:


> By popular demand, apparently, me in a somewhat content and happy state...


THERE HE IS!!!! Very nice!


----------



## Linda

Twilley said:


> By popular demand, apparently, me in a somewhat content and happy state...



Wooohoooo....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Linda said:


> Nice Bling!
> 
> You look great.



Hee-hee! I nearly lost that ring Thursday night. Thanks!



littlefairywren said:


> ...snip...
> OMG, OWA....you are one sexy lady :bow:



Thank you! 



Twilley said:


> By popular demand, apparently, me in a somewhat content and happy state...



Wait, cute as that pic is, I'm calling BS on this! How the heck can we tell you're happy? You could be sticking out your tongue, heck you could be snarling behind that book for all that we know, and don't you dare say your EYES are smiling! Full smile or no dice dude!* You know something like this: 

(*yes, it's an underhanded bid for more pics*)


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me somewhere between bars Thursday night...



*OWA: looking gorgeous between bars and on a Thursday night*



Twilley said:


> By popular demand, apparently, me in a somewhat content and happy state...



*This is good* :happy:




fat9276 said:


> I got a new shirt (blue my fave color) that just so happens to perfectly match this necklace I already have I got a new haircut/style too but it rained on me and I was combatting stupid mosquitoes outside and well... it went flat..hahaha...next time
> 
> 
> ***sorry mcbeth... same old pose, same old cell phone camera.. I will try to get my sister or someone to take some next time



*Nice dress - looks good on you & yes do take some more pics*



CastingPearls said:


> Someone took this right after my kitteh took a flying leap from another room to pull down my living room curtains:



*You look gorgeous and what awesome Nails *


----------



## KHayes666

Delivering the most epic sermon in Alfred, Maine history 

View attachment 9.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Delivering the most epic sermon in Alfred, Maine history



*It's "Brother Hayes" spreading love and joy to all on the Dims Board - great pic*


----------



## Nutty

Some pics of Nutty's pets. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-01-11 at 10.34.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2009-10-31 at 11.13 #2.jpg


----------



## Twilley

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hee-hee! I nearly lost that ring Thursday night. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, cute as that pic is, I'm calling BS on this! How the heck can we tell you're happy? You could be sticking out your tongue, heck you could be snarling behind that book for all that we know, and don't you dare say your EYES are smiling! Full smile or no dice dude!* You know something like this:
> 
> (*yes, it's an underhanded bid for more pics*)



But but...it's a good book, lol. Alright, lemme see what I can do...


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> Some pics of Nutty's pets.


Okay, the big fella is Louis, right? What's the wiener's name? (Don't get funny there, Nutman!)


----------



## Nutty

Her name is Meril


----------



## CastingPearls

Not ready to get out of bed


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Not ready to get out of bed



hahaha I know that feeling.


----------



## Nutty

Beware of three-eyed Nutty! 

View attachment Photo 25.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me somewhere between bars Thursday night...



Sexxxxxy! You must have been beating off the admirers with a stick that night! (hehe...I said beating off... Sometimes have the sense of humor of a 13 year old boy...)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

fat9276 said:


> I got a new shirt (blue my fave color) that just so happens to perfectly match this necklace I already have I got a new haircut/style too but it rained on me and I was combatting stupid mosquitoes outside and well... it went flat..hahaha...next time



The shirt is so pretty and I LOVE the necklace. I love the color, it does look good on you.


----------



## Twilley

Okay, so take two, here's me content...


----------



## Nutty

I spy with my little eye... a meowth head!


----------



## spiritangel

loving all the pics

here is one of me taken oh about half an hr ago lol, modelling the headband I made yesterday


----------



## Nutty

You look very nice! Also that looks like a well made headband!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

spiritangel said:


> loving all the pics
> 
> here is one of me taken oh about half an hr ago lol, modelling the headband I made yesterday



You look so cute! And the headband is gorgeous, do you have others that you've made?


----------



## spiritangel

just one other headband and a comb there are pics in the talent hobby thread, its something I started playing with last year and just felt like doing something other than my usual bears and scrapbooking yesterday, I need to go buy some more headbands, it takes a while as I hand flocked the feathers with the orange spots and wrapped the headband in ribbon and stuff but is fun and I love the result the flower is from an old hair tie where the elastic broke and I diddnt want it to go to waste.
I am thinking of doing some more and putting them on etsy in my store at some point.

thanks so much I am really happy with the way this one turned out


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> loving all the pics
> 
> here is one of me taken oh about half an hr ago lol, modelling the headband I made yesterday



I do love your smile spiritangel, and the headband is adorable


----------



## succubus_dxb

ok, so this is a X-post with the fashion board, but...buggar it.

Before going to work last night  

View attachment work.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> Thanks Daddyoh70: -
> 
> How have you been - long time no see on the Boards- hope all is well - recent photo is owed - perhaps wearing the Phillies Tie..
> 
> what a shocker about McNabb ... heck even the Giants faithful here were surprized.... and he still stays in the (NFC East) go figure...



Been busy. Will get some recent pics up soon.
Will save the McNabb talk for the NFL thread, but I think they got rid of the wrong guy


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> just one other headband and a comb there are pics in the talent hobby thread, its something I started playing with last year and just felt like doing something other than my usual bears and scrapbooking yesterday, I need to go buy some more headbands, it takes a while as I hand flocked the feathers with the orange spots and wrapped the headband in ribbon and stuff but is fun and I love the result the flower is from an old hair tie where the elastic broke and I diddnt want it to go to waste.
> I am thinking of doing some more and putting them on etsy in my store at some point.
> 
> thanks so much I am really happy with the way this one turned out


I've been looking at them. They're lovely.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Twilley said:


> Okay, so take two, here's me content...


Mmmm, content and contemplative... niiiice.



Nutty said:


> I spy with my little eye... a meowth head!


YES! I saw it also!



spiritangel said:


> loving all the pics
> 
> here is one of me taken oh about half an hr ago lol, modelling the headband I made yesterday


oooh! Looking good and the headband is pretty spiffy too!



succubus_dxb said:


> ok, so this is a X-post with the fashion board, but...buggar it.
> 
> Before going to work last night


Oh I'm bugging! Too cute, I love the scarf !


----------



## Micara

Twilley said:


> By popular demand, apparently, me in a somewhat content and happy state...



I want to come hang out at your house and check out those action figures!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mcbeth said:


> Sexxxxxy! You must have been beating off the admirers with a stick that night! (hehe...I said beating off... Sometimes have the sense of humor of a 13 year old boy...)



HAHAHA! Thanks McBeth -- I think! (My sense of humor isn't much better. I laughed at the word choice, for the same reasons, before I saw the aside).  LMAO!


----------



## adolan55

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me somewhere between bars Thursday night...



You have a really nice sense of style! complimented by the fact you are also a pretty lady!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Why thank you adolan! :happy::blush:


----------



## Scorsese86

KHayes666 said:


> Delivering the most epic sermon in Alfred, Maine history



Best non-BBW pic I've seen ever on Dims! Yay


----------



## Scorsese86

succubus_dxb said:


> ok, so this is a X-post with the fashion board, but...buggar it.
> 
> Before going to work last night



You're such a cutie... oh... sorry, I ask the same question all the time. You know about marriage. But to be honest... you are the most stunning woman since ... no, I can't name anyone more stunning than you. Or at the same level. Sorry.


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me somewhere between bars Thursday night...



oooo mama! You look awesome!



KHayes666 said:


> Delivering the most epic sermon in Alfred, Maine history



Oh my gosh and in a Super Mario Bros t-shirt too!!! hahaha


----------



## spiritangel

thanks everyone


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

Taken on Saturday night....


----------



## Nutty

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> Taken on Saturday night....



Wow that looks like one great saturday night! What a lucky guy!


----------



## Twilley

Micara said:


> I want to come hang out at your house and check out those action figures!



I know, right? I've wasted so much money on those things...lol, it kind of makes me a loser, I suppose XP


----------



## succubus_dxb

Scorsese86 said:


> You're such a cutie... oh... sorry, I ask the same question all the time. You know about marriage. But to be honest... you are the most stunning woman since ... no, I can't name anyone more stunning than you. Or at the same level. Sorry.



you are so awesome


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

Nutty said:


> Wow that looks like one great saturday night! What a lucky guy!





lol he was soooo drunk and posing with everyone. He had a greatnight. His girlfriend was even more drunk. They were cute.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> oooo mama! You look awesome!
> ...snip...



Thank you! :bow:



CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> Taken on Saturday night....



HAHAHA! You look great! That is one happy dude as he well should be!


----------



## AuntHen

the ol' dressing room shot...


----------



## Nutty

fat9276 said:


> the ol' dressing room shot...



Very Pretty!


----------



## MisticalMisty

fat9276 said:


> the ol' dressing room shot...



Ohh..are you trying that shirt on? cause I want it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> the ol' dressing room shot...



Very pretty! The shirt and the person wearing it!


----------



## AuntHen

Nutty said:


> Very Pretty!



thank you... by the way a lot of my relatives are from Memphis and other parts of TN "ya'll wanna go Kroger or Piggly Wiggly"? hahahaha



MisticalMisty said:


> Ohh..are you trying that shirt on? cause I want it.



Torrid Misty... they have them in 3 different colors I think 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Very pretty! The shirt and the person wearing it!



Thanks OWA


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> the ol' dressing room shot...



Beautiful B!!!!


----------



## Saoirse

I went swinging with some friends. One of them had a camera.




\

... and then I was like aaahhh!


----------



## Crystal

A few pics from a fun-filled weekend!

Straight hair is a rarity with me! Just out of the shower, waiting on the boyfriend to arrive. View attachment Resized for Dims.jpg


Being silly on our drive to the picnic!
View attachment Resized for Dims 2.jpg


Putt-putting in Pigeon Forge! I just couldn't resist. 
View attachment Resized for Dims 4.jpg


----------



## Nutty

Crystal said:


> A few pics from a fun-filled weekend!
> 
> Straight hair is a rarity with me! Just out of the shower, waiting on the boyfriend to arrive. View attachment 78889
> 
> 
> Being silly on our drive to the picnic!
> View attachment 78890
> 
> 
> Putt-putting in Pigeon Forge! I just couldn't resist.
> View attachment 78891



That does look like a fun weekend!


----------



## Linda

Crystal said:


> A few pics from a fun-filled weekend!
> 
> Straight hair is a rarity with me! Just out of the shower, waiting on the boyfriend to arrive. View attachment 78889
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you greeted him Crystal?? I bet he was a happy boy.


----------



## Nutty

Me trying not to fall asleep (with my truty Diet Coke) 

View attachment Photo on 2010-04-21 at 01.54.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Isn't Diet soda caffeine/sugar free lol. That isn't gonna help you stay awake.


----------



## Nutty

DitzyBrunette said:


> Isn't Diet soda caffeine/sugar free lol. That isn't gonna help you stay awake.



aw crap that was a caffeine free coke! :doh:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Drink Pepsi, that'll keep you up. Plus Pepsi is WAY better than nasty Coke anyway.


----------



## Nutty

Agreed! Need to go food shopping at 7/11


----------



## MisticalMisty

DitzyBrunette said:


> Isn't Diet soda caffeine/sugar free lol. That isn't gonna help you stay awake.



No, unfortunately not all of them. They make caffeine free diet coke, but most of them are caffeinated...even some diet lemonade that I have has caffeine in it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

fat9276 said:


> thank you... by the way a lot of my relatives are from Memphis and other parts of TN "ya'll wanna go Kroger or Piggly Wiggly"? hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Torrid Misty... they have them in 3 different colors I think
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks OWA



Did you buy it? Because you looked great in it.


----------



## MaxArden

Ruffie said:


> From Today at work



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Allie Cat

Crystal said:


> A few pics from a fun-filled weekend!
> 
> Straight hair is a rarity with me! Just out of the shower, waiting on the boyfriend to arrive. View attachment 78889



Rawr  I love how you look with your hair straightened :wubu:


----------



## Gspoon

Myself and Bigcutie Britt :smitten:


----------



## Nutty

Gspoon said:


> Myself and Bigcutie Britt :smitten:



What a lucky dude lol!


----------



## BeautifulBigD

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate the love....so heres a cross thread pic post! My new dress!




I love the outfit! It's so adorable.


----------



## Blackjack

Gspoon said:


> Myself and Bigcutie Britt :smitten:



You cropped me out you turd!


----------



## Ash

Blackjack said:


> You cropped me out you turd!



Beej. where are your photos?! Jeez. I stole your camera and took lots of incriminating photos and I haven't seen a single one!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Gspoon said:


> Myself and Bigcutie Britt :smitten:



Put it in couple thread too now... 

Cute pic.


----------



## Blackjack

Ashley said:


> Beej. where are your photos?! Jeez. I stole your camera and took lots of incriminating photos and I haven't seen a single one!



PROTIP: If you take incriminating photos of someone, don't then proceed to give them the camera that has the incriminating photos.


That said,






(This is the most recent photo of me, actually. The first in about 4 months.)


----------



## Ash

Blackjack said:


> PROTIP: If you take incriminating photos of someone, don't then proceed to give them the camera that has the incriminating photos.
> 
> 
> That said,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is the most recent photo of me, actually. The first in about 4 months.)



Now THIS is what I'm talking about. The faces that I captured here? Fucking genius.


----------



## msbard90

Completely random, makeup-less, lion haired me. LOL 

View attachment lol.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888

Me.  Kinda blurry, but I thought it was still cute. (Also, sorry if it's huge. Why can't I figure out how to make pictures smaller? lol) 

View attachment lauren13.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

my friend hard at work. me being a creeper.


----------



## Wagimawr

Fluffy51888 said:


> Me.  Kinda blurry, but I thought it was still cute. (Also, sorry if it's huge. Why can't I figure out how to make pictures smaller? lol)


Smaller? Who needs it!  Gorgeous as ever, darling. :happy: <3


----------



## Crystal

Fluffy51888 said:


> Me.  Kinda blurry, but I thought it was still cute. (Also, sorry if it's huge. Why can't I figure out how to make pictures smaller? lol)



Tried to rep you for the lovely pic, but it wouldn't let me. 

I want to know how you get your hair to look so perfect, too. :happy:

<3


----------



## Nutty

Saoirse said:


> my friend hard at work. me being a creeper.



Your not a creeper! You're just supervising her!


----------



## Fluffy51888

Wagimawr said:


> Smaller? Who needs it!  Gorgeous as ever, darling. :happy: <3



You're biased, honey.  But thank you anyways! <3



Crystal said:


> Tried to rep you for the lovely pic, but it wouldn't let me.
> 
> I want to know how you get your hair to look so perfect, too. :happy:
> 
> <3



And thanks, sweetie! My hair had actually fallen quite a bit, but I use steam curlers. They're the only thing that curl my hair. >_<


----------



## Nutty

Everone is having fun!


----------



## spiritangel

wow some great pics, and a couple that have certainly made me chuckle lol

here are two I took one on the way to town and one waiting for a taxi to get home






and waiting


----------



## Blockierer

spiritangel said:


> wow some great pics, and a couple that have certainly made me chuckle lol
> 
> here are two I took one on the way to town and one waiting for a taxi to get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and waiting


Lovely pic  on a sunny day


----------



## Ruffie

A few pics from our trip back to the honeymoon destination Victoria BC. We were there for training so decided to make it an early 25th anniversary trip(not till fall the actual date). With the course and the fact tourist season has not really started yet we didn't get to take in all the attractions, but had a good time with our friends that were there with us and wandering around on our own in the evenings before they were done with family obligations.
Hubby and I sitting in park right across from hotel
Found this scale in the pub and had to clown around
Self portrait of us in the carriage on our carriage ride through part of the city
Thanking the horse for the lovely ride.
Standing my the lovely garens that accompany many of the hotels in this city. 

View attachment Victoria 014small.jpg


View attachment Victoria 046small.jpg


View attachment Victoria 028small.jpg


View attachment Victoria 043small.jpg


View attachment Victoria 079small.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Ruffie said:


> A few pics from our trip back to the honeymoon destination Victoria BC. We were there for training so decided to make it an early 25th anniversary trip(not till fall the actual date). With the course and the fact tourist season has not really started yet we didn't get to take in all the attractions, but had a good time with our friends that were there with us and wandering around on our own in the evenings before they were done with family obligations.
> Hubby and I sitting in park right across from hotel
> Found this scale in the pub and had to clown around
> Self portrait of us in the carriage on our carriage ride through part of the city
> Thanking the horse for the lovely ride.
> Standing my the lovely garens that accompany many of the hotels in this city.


Gorgeous pics!


----------



## CastingPearls

Blockierer said:


> Lovely pic  on a sunny day


Very lovely and that headband looks great on you!


----------



## Ruffie

spiritangel said:


> wow some great pics, and a couple that have certainly made me chuckle lol
> 
> here are two I took one on the way to town and one waiting for a taxi to get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and waiting



Love these pictures and your sly smile girl!


----------



## Nutty

Lovely pics spirit angel and Ruffie!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Messing around with the cellphone camera.... 

View attachment cute.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

Thanks everyone trying to get into the habit of taking more pics of myself 

Ruffie looks like you both had a wonderful time

MzDeeZyre such a cute pic


----------



## KHayes666

MzDeeZyre said:


> Messing around with the cellphone camera....



very pretty


----------



## Sydney Vicious

here I am!!


----------



## Nutty

MzDeeZyre said:


> Messing around with the cellphone camera....



That's a nice picture!


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> wow some great pics, and a couple that have certainly made me chuckle lol
> 
> here are two I took one on the way to town and one waiting for a taxi to get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and waiting



Awesome pictures Spirit Angel. You are beautiful. I love your hair and eyes. Wow!


----------



## Nutty

Sydney Vicious said:


> here I am!!



aw the pic did not upload . I like your avatar though


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> wow some great pics, and a couple that have certainly made me chuckle lol
> 
> here are two I took one on the way to town and one waiting for a taxi to get home



You are sooo pretty!! Lovely pics


----------



## _overture

hahahahahaha... oh dear! oh dear oh dear oh dear... 

View attachment Photo 6.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> You are sooo pretty!! Lovely pics



Awww huggles ty littlefairywren 

and you to Paul

you both have me blushing 


Overture that pic is fantastic and sooo funny love it


----------



## Nutty

_overture said:


> hahahahahaha... oh dear! oh dear oh dear oh dear...



Was that picture taken from a Mac?


----------



## Tormenthia

Yaaayyy:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: 

View attachment tuy 001.jpg


----------



## _overture

Nutty said:


> Was that picture taken from a Mac?



good guess, sir!


----------



## None

Discovering ICP's Miracles for the first time, and now I'm ponderin'.


----------



## littlefairywren

MzDeeZyre said:


> Messing around with the cellphone camera....



As pretty as ever MzDee! Stunning eyes 



Ruffie said:


> A few pics from our trip back to the honeymoon destination Victoria BC. We were there for training so decided to make it an early 25th anniversary trip(not till fall the actual date). With the course and the fact tourist season has not really started yet we didn't get to take in all the attractions, but had a good time with our friends that were there with us and wandering around on our own in the evenings before they were done with family obligations.
> Hubby and I sitting in park right across from hotel
> Found this scale in the pub and had to clown around
> Self portrait of us in the carriage on our carriage ride through part of the city
> Thanking the horse for the lovely ride.
> Standing my the lovely garens that accompany many of the hotels in this city.



Lovely Ruffie!



Tormenthia said:


> Yaaayyykiss2:



You have such pretty eyes Tormenthia 



None said:


> Discovering ICP's Miracles for the first time, and now I'm ponderin'.



Great smile there, None!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

None said:


> Discovering ICP's Miracles for the first time, and now I'm ponderin'.



You are a good looking man, I gotta say. The glasses, the hair, I love it. :happy:


----------



## furious styles

None said:


> Discovering ICP's Miracles for the first time, and now I'm ponderin'.



what about magnets? how the fuck do they work?


----------



## None

furious styles said:


> what about magnets? how the fuck do they work?



Someone tried to tell me what some jive scientist said. I told them to fuck off because they be telling me lies. It pisses me off.


----------



## furious styles

None said:


> Someone tried to tell me what some jive scientist said. I told them to fuck off because they be telling me lies. It pisses me off.



fuck scientists. and fuck rainbows that shit is straight up mysterious


----------



## None

furious styles said:


> fuck scientists. and fuck rainbows that shit is straight up mysterious



Magic is everywhere in this bitch.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

None said:


> Discovering ICP's Miracles for the first time, and now I'm ponderin'.





furious styles said:


> what about magnets? how the fuck do they work?





None said:


> Someone tried to tell me what some jive scientist said. I told them to fuck off because they be telling me lies. It pisses me off.





furious styles said:


> fuck scientists. and fuck rainbows that shit is straight up mysterious





None said:


> Magic is everywhere in this bitch.


:doh: Oh dear God, I can't decide if it's terrifically good or horribly bad that I actually know what you two insane clowns are yapping about


----------



## bmann0413

Bored on a Friday night. lol 

View attachment Image58.jpg


View attachment Image59.jpg


View attachment Image60.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Trying my hand at my own Lady GaGa inspired glasses! HA Sometimes grad school and late late nights get the better of me...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Gspoon said:


> Myself and Bigcutie Britt :smitten:



She is so damn gorgeous!!! I'm jealous...


----------



## Bearsy

Here is a picture of me taking part in an Earth Day Sacrifice Ritual with some close friends...


----------



## msbard90

boobiesssssss  

View attachment DSCN2103.JPG


----------



## Tanuki

Its been a looong time since I posted in this thread so here is an update~ 

View attachment photo3.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Trying my hand at my own Lady GaGa inspired glasses! HA Sometimes grad school and late late nights get the better of me...


HAH! You HAVE to post this in the goofiest pic thread! Perfect!



Bearsy said:


> Here is a picture of me taking part in an Earth Day Sacrifice Ritual with some close friends...


Cool! 



msbard90 said:


> boobiesssssss


Looking good Bardo. You my dear should x-post those lovelies in the cleavage thread! 



T-Bear said:


> Its been a looong time since I posted in this thread so here is an update~


Tanuki! Love the braids! It changes your face - nice!


----------



## mimosa

*This is a recent photo of my son and I. *


----------



## msbard90

OneWickedAngel said:


> Looking good Bardo. You my dear should x-post those lovelies in the cleavage thread!



Just did  Thanks!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAH! You HAVE to post this in the goofiest pic thread! Perfect!



As you wish! :bow: Haha Consider it done


----------



## Ruffie

mimosa said:


> *This is a recent photo of my son and I. *



Love it! You guys look so happy!


----------



## tonynyc

After my morning workout at the gym today


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> After my morning workout at the gym today


looking good!


----------



## CastingPearls

Wouldn't change a thing..........


----------



## tonynyc

bmann0413 said:


> Bored on a Friday night. lol



*B*ored  ... nice pics Lloyd...



ButlerGirl09 said:


> Trying my hand at my own Lady GaGa inspired glasses! HA Sometimes grad school and late late nights get the better of me...



*B*utlerGirl: Lady Who??? this person can't even compare to your cuteness - kudos on pushing on with those grad courses



Bearsy said:


> Here is a picture of me taking part in an Earth Day Sacrifice Ritual with some close friends...



*Nice pic Bearsy- the Sacrifice Ritual looks interesting*



Ruffie said:


> A few pics from our trip back to the honeymoon destination Victoria BC. We were there for training so decided to make it an early 25th anniversary trip(not till fall the actual date). With the course and the fact tourist season has not really started yet we didn't get to take in all the attractions, but had a good time with our friends that were there with us and wandering around on our own in the evenings before they were done with family obligations.
> Hubby and I sitting in park right across from hotel
> Found this scale in the pub and had to clown around
> Self portrait of us in the carriage on our carriage ride through part of the city
> Thanking the horse for the lovely ride.
> Standing my the lovely garens that accompany many of the hotels in this city.



*Ruffie: nice pictures of you and hubby *



MzDeeZyre said:


> Messing around with the cellphone camera....



*Nice pic- like the hairstyle*



Tormenthia said:


> Yaaayyy:kiss2::kiss2:



*Nice hairstyle, pretty eyes - welcome to the Boards *



_overture said:


> hahahahahaha... oh dear! oh dear oh dear oh dear...



*Nice picture - interesting effect *



spiritangel said:


> wow some great pics, and a couple that have certainly made me chuckle lol
> 
> here are two I took one on the way to town and one waiting for a taxi to get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and waiting



*Gorgeous picture- hopefully your taxi wait wasn't too long*



Saoirse said:


> my friend hard at work. me being a creeper.



*Too cute to be a Creeper- and as others said- you are supervising the crew*



msbard90 said:


> boobiesssssss



*Nice pic- love the smile and boobiessss*



T-Bear said:


> Its been a looong time since I posted in this thread so here is an update~



*Nice look T-Bear*



mimosa said:


> *This is a recent photo of my son and I. *



*Mimosa: that is a nice picture of you and your son*



CastingPearls said:


> looking good!



*Thanks for the sweet comment*


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> Wouldn't change a thing..........



*Yep :happy: I couldn't agree more :wubu:*


----------



## Bearsy

tonynyc said:


> *Nice pic Bearsy- the Sacrifice Ritual looks interesting*


Haha I had a good time... it was just a fancy name we came up with for beers and blunts at a bonfire on Earth Day. 
Sacrificing the dead wood etc.
If you look closely you can make out a can of Keystone Light in the guy on the left's hand.

I hate Earth Day actually. There shouldn't be one at all. Our Earth, our Home, our Mother, our Life, is too fucking important to relegate to one day out of the year.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

tonynyc said:


> *B*utlerGirl: Lady Who??? this person can't even compare to your cuteness - kudos on pushing on with those grad courses


 
:blush: Oooh Tony, you're too sweet to me! I'm going to have to file away all your compliment and nice words for when I'm having a gloomy day. Thanks again, kind sir! :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

T-Bear said:


> Its been a looong time since I posted in this thread so here is an update~



Ahhhh look at you! You look so CUTE! :happy:


----------



## msbard90

tonynyc said:


> *Nice pic- love the smile and boobiessss*



Thanks hun!


----------



## AuntHen

_overture said:


> hahahahahaha... oh dear! oh dear oh dear oh dear...




hahahahahahaha!


----------



## KittyKitten

tonynyc said:


> After my morning workout at the gym today



You lost a lot of weight, wow. You look so different from your avatar. You're one of the sweetest and coolest male posters on here.


----------



## tonynyc

happyface83 said:


> You lost a lot of weight, wow. You look so different from your avatar. You're one of the sweetest and coolest male posters on here.



*T*hanks for the nice comments you are a sweetie :wubu:

Now as for me... I really didn't lose much weight (at most only 10-15lbs);but, certainly upped my workout pace. I just starting to get back into it again (sometimes a break is good for the soul). Many of the Dimmers post on The Exercise Thread in the Health Forum. It's one of my fav threads here.







_
This is a picture from a couple of months ago with one of the "old school" equipment that I use to workout with "IRON HORSESHOE"...
_


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> *T*hanks for the nice comments you are a sweetie :wubu:
> 
> Now as for me... I really didn't lose much weight (at most only 10-15lbs);but, certainly upped my workout pace. I just starting to get back into it again (sometimes a break is good for the soul). Many of the Dimmers post on The Exercise Thread in the Health Forum. It's one of my fav threads here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> This is a picture from a couple of months ago with one of the "old school" equipment that I use to workout with "IRON HORSESHOE"...
> _


buff. <impressive>


----------



## Tracii

msbard90 said:


> boobiesssssss


Dang girl you're as cute as a speckled pup.
Lovin' on my kittie.


----------



## Micara

Yours truly, at work, with my ever-so-lovely blonde roots peeking through. Guess it's going to be a Clairol night!


----------



## thatgirl08

View attachment 0422001626a.jpg


View attachment 0422001626.jpg


View attachment 0422001820.jpg


----------



## patmcf

Cece Larue said:


> From this weekend... one of my bests and I at her lingerie shower. Sorry it's so blurry.



Even if it is blurry I can still tell you are gorgeous!


----------



## Crystal

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 79142
> 
> 
> View attachment 79141
> 
> 
> View attachment 79140



Good God, you're gorgeous. :happy:


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 79142
> 
> 
> View attachment 79141
> 
> 
> View attachment 79140



Rachel you look so so so freaking cute!


----------



## MaxArden

Micara said:


> Yours truly, at work, with my ever-so-lovely blonde roots peeking through. Guess it's going to be a Clairol night!



My my my my my my my my my mymymy!!!


----------



## msbard90

Tracii said:


> Dang girl you're as cute as a speckled pup.
> Lovin' on my kittie.



you're looking pretty good yourself, dear! Its been a while since I've seen you around!!!!! You made my night!


----------



## msbard90

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 79142
> 
> 
> View attachment 79141
> 
> 
> View attachment 79140



You look soooo good! Day-umm!!


----------



## DJ_S

Last week, the day after my lower wisdom teeth where removed, hence the no-lower face. lol


----------



## Tracii

Thanks msbard.


----------



## spiritangel

So many great pics as usual 

and thanks for all the kind words on my pics from last week for anyone I missed


----------



## Proner

My today waiter look with white shirt and black waistcoat  

View attachment DSCN4276.JPG


View attachment DSCN4278.JPG


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> My today waiter look with white shirt and black waistcoat



Grrr... can't rep you!:doh:


If we could only be so lucky to have waiters that look like you Very handsome!


----------



## LovelyLiz

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 79142
> 
> 
> View attachment 79141
> 
> 
> View attachment 79140



Soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Proner said:


> My today waiter look with white shirt and black waistcoat


If you were my waiter I would definitely give you a nice tip. Love a man in uniform and that qualifies for sure.


----------



## KittyKitten

tonynyc said:


> *T*hanks for the nice comments you are a sweetie :wubu:
> 
> Now as for me... I really didn't lose much weight (at most only 10-15lbs);but, certainly upped my workout pace. I just starting to get back into it again (sometimes a break is good for the soul). Many of the Dimmers post on The Exercise Thread in the Health Forum. It's one of my fav threads here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> This is a picture from a couple of months ago with one of the "old school" equipment that I use to workout with "IRON HORSESHOE"...
> _



I know what you mean, when I was working out, I wouldn't lose but a few pounds but the muscles gained made me look more compact. I need to get right back to my workout again. This is inspiring me. I'm trying to tone back to Toccara's shape. I don't want to lose weight nor be slender because that's not going to happen, I just want to be a bit tighter. She's my body role model. http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k316/DadsCookie/Toccara.jpg. Voluptuous but not emaciated. When I'm stressed I eat more foods that are bad for me and don't exercise enough.


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks everyone :]


----------



## KittyKitten

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 79142
> 
> 
> View attachment 79141
> 
> 
> View attachment 79140



You look adorable.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> My today waiter look with white shirt and black waistcoat



How do you say "Incredibly handsome" in French? Cuz that's what I would say here.


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> Thanks everyone :]




gorgeous eyes, lady


----------



## KittyKitten

Proner said:


> My today waiter look with white shirt and black waistcoat



Be still my heart1 :wubu:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tonight is a relaxing kinda night..... 

View attachment DSCF0013.JPG


----------



## Tracii

You look quite comfy Miss D.
Proner is a huge cutie, got my vote!


----------



## Proner

fat9276 said:


> Grrr... can't rep you!:doh:
> 
> 
> If we could only be so lucky to have waiters that look like you Very handsome!





CastingPearls said:


> If you were my waiter I would definitely give you a nice tip. Love a man in uniform and that qualifies for sure.





DitzyBrunette said:


> How do you say "Incredibly handsome" in French? Cuz that's what I would say here.





happyface83 said:


> Be still my heart1 :wubu:





Tracii said:


> Proner is a huge cutie, got my vote!



Thanks everyone!
I used to be waiter during summer when I was student. I don't remind I got too much tips, well tourists don't give big tips it's more the usual clients you could see every day and getting to know them while they do the same and after this kind of "connexion" is made they give you tips.
I have wonderful memories about some usual clients 

@DitzyBrunette It's something like "Terriblement mignon".


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> ...snip...
> 
> @DitzyBrunette It's something like "*Terriblement mignon*".



Does that have any relation to _filet mignon_?


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> @DitzyBrunette It's something like "Terriblement mignon".



So in France it's ok to refer to hunky men as a piece of meat? Sweet


----------



## Blackjack

In his native habitat:


----------



## balletguy

hope the attachment came over 

View attachment pic.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Very nice, guys!


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> Does that have any relation to _filet mignon_?





DitzyBrunette said:


> So in France it's ok to refer to hunky men as a piece of meat? Sweet



Hahaha no ... It's called like that because it's the most tender part in pork.
Yeah in pork I know in US it's used to call beef tender meat but in France it's for pork, so be careful if you ever come to France and order "filet mignon".


----------



## balletguy

DitzyBrunette said:


> So in France it's ok to refer to hunky men as a piece of meat? Sweet



I'm not in france nor am i a hunk but i can be called a piece of meet.....


----------



## DeerVictory

Blackjack said:


> In his native habitat:



You're way cute. 

















I felt like the waitress from Twin Peaks today.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

balletguy said:


> hope the attachment came over





balletguy said:


> I'm not in france nor am i a hunk but i can be called a piece of meet.....



I think you're starting to qualify.. the pictures don't show much but they show enough to make me intrigued. You look like you're cute..


----------



## CastingPearls

DitzyBrunette said:


> I think you're starting to qualify.. the pictures don't show much but they show enough to make me intrigued. You look like you're cute..


was thinking the same thing......


----------



## adolan55

Here is a more recent picture of me: 

View attachment 11244_651230003057_36608047_37722450_7861548_n.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

adolan55 said:


> Here is a more recent picture of me:





Handsome!! :bow:


----------



## Saoirse

MzDeeZyre said:


> Handsome!! :bow:



seconded.

I looooveee a man in a tie.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

The fruits of my boredom 

View attachment 330704131845_0_0.jpg


View attachment 330704247045_0_0.jpg


View attachment 330704405381_0_0.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Raegan said:


> You're way cute.



Got nothin' on you, doll.


----------



## Slamaga

[IMG said:


> http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/8622/picture66bw.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like the waitress from Twin Peaks today.



What could I say about you?...

If I had to say who has the most attractive eyes, it would be you. Even more, the smile, your face, everything represents joy and happiness and for me, it is really cute and beautiful. Everything is so charmful. What could I say more... :S


----------



## gobettiepurple

*Go Ducks! quack quack - my sister gave me this shirt, she just started at the university of oregon!

Sorry, but for some reason, when I take a picture of myself it always looks like a fake smile! It annoys me! lol!*


----------



## Cece Larue




----------



## tioobs

"Terriblement mignon" means something like "awfully cute". It doesn't refer to a piece of meat. LOL


----------



## MaxArden

Sometime Today 

View attachment Photo 11.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

adolan55 said:


> Here is a more recent picture of me:



Hot!!! :eat1:


----------



## balletguy

gobettiepurple said:


> *Go Ducks! quack quack - my sister gave me this shirt, she just started at the university of oregon!
> 
> Sorry, but for some reason, when I take a picture of myself it always looks like a fake smile! It annoys me! lol!*



nice pic. cool t shirt to go ducks


----------



## balletguy

DitzyBrunette said:


> I think you're starting to qualify.. the pictures don't show much but they show enough to make me intrigued. You look like you're cute..



wow thanks..i will post more


----------



## msbard90

Blackjack said:


> In his native habitat:



Cute :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Raegan said:


> You're way cute.
> 
> I felt like the waitress from Twin Peaks today.



Yes Kevin is, and as always, so are you! I love the wildness of the hair - lol.



adolan55 said:


> Here is a more recent picture of me:


Dang, I don't know if I should be calling you for stock advice or for my "one phone call" LOL! Looking pretty damn spiffy either way.  




BeautifulBigD said:


> The fruits of my boredom


Your boredom bare such lovely fruit! 



gobettiepurple said:


> *Go Ducks! quack quack - my sister gave me this shirt, she just started at the university of oregon!
> 
> Sorry, but for some reason, when I take a picture of myself it always looks like a fake smile! It annoys me! lol!*


Awww! It's hard holding a camera at an unnatural length and look completely natural, your smile it's fine. 



Cece Larue said:


> ...


Ooooooooh! Did you also post this in the cleavage thread?



MaxArden said:


> Sometime Today


I love the half-smirk. It's a "If only you knew!" type of look.


----------



## None

Have a job interview to be a carny.


----------



## Oldtimer76

BeautifulBigD said:


> The fruits of my boredom



:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Crystal

After a long night out with the roommate, my makeup is smeared, I've been sweating from walking around downtown and my hair is pulled up into a messy ponytail, but the look of relief on my face (because summer vacation from college is one week away) is clearly obvious. :happy: 

View attachment 050 2.jpg


View attachment 044.JPG


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Me at work yesterday (with a friend but cropped out) doin' some promotional work for our up and coming launch of Hairspray at our very beautiful theatre...and I mean an actual theatre not a cinema (or movie theatre are you Americans like to call it) 

View attachment Nomi.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Raegan said:


> You're way cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like the waitress from Twin Peaks today.



I know Ive said it before, but, your so adorable!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Crystal said:


> After a long night out with the roommate, my makeup is smeared, I've been sweating from walking around downtown and my hair is pulled up into a messy ponytail, but the look of relief on my face (because summer vacation from college is one week away) is clearly obvious. :happy:



HAHAHA! You look great and, yes, very relieved! 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me at work yesterday (with a friend but cropped out) doin' some promotional work for our up and coming launch of Hairspray at our very beautiful theatre...and I mean an actual theatre not a cinema (or movie theatre are you Americans like to call it)



Love the saturation/de-saturation effect. You look so "yeah!" happy.

(I think it's safe to say at the point, for most of America the word "theater" can refer to either the movies or to plays/musicals. However a "theatre" is strictly the place where you see plays & musicals. The word "cinema" is, unfortunately, slowly becoming obsolete.:blush


----------



## mszwebs

OneWickedAngel said:


> Love the saturation/de-saturation effect. You look so "yeah!" happy.
> 
> (I think it's safe to say at the point, for most of America the word "theater" can refer to either the movies or to plays/musicals. However a "theatre" is strictly the place where you see plays & musicals. The word "cinema" is, unfortunately, slowly becoming obsolete.:blush



haha Rai, I was just going to make that distinction


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

mszwebs said:


> haha Rai, I was just going to make that distinction



Lol noted ladies! It's just I was talking to someone recently and I said I work in a theatre and they were like 'oh cool you get to watch movies for free' so I was like 'no not a cinema a theatre'. Hence why I felt I should just be clearer...:happy:


----------



## msbard90

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Lol noted ladies! It's just I was talking to someone recently and I said I work in a theatre and they were like 'oh cool you get to watch movies for free' so I was like 'no not a cinema a theatre'. Hence why I felt I should just be clearer...:happy:



Also when we go to the movie theatre a lot of people just call it "the movies".


----------



## CastingPearls

On my way to Point Pleasant today. Beautiful weather for the Jersey Shore.


----------



## msbard90

Castingpearls, you are stunning!


----------



## Nutty

Hope ya have fun pearl!


----------



## PhatChk

Just before I left the house today *_*









:blush::blush:


----------



## bmann0413

PhatChk said:


> Just before I left the house today *_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush::blush:



Wow, you look magnificent. Of course that's always, but just... wow.


----------



## littlefairywren

Crystal said:


> After a long night out with the roommate, my makeup is smeared, I've been sweating from walking around downtown and my hair is pulled up into a messy ponytail, but the look of relief on my face (because summer vacation from college is one week away) is clearly obvious. :happy:





missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me at work yesterday (with a friend but cropped out) doin' some promotional work for our up and coming launch of Hairspray at our very beautiful theatre...and I mean an actual theatre not a cinema (or movie theatre are you Americans like to call it)





CastingPearls said:


> On my way to Point Pleasant today. Beautiful weather for the Jersey Shore.





PhatChk said:


> Just before I left the house today *_*



We really do have some gorgeous girls here at Dims...you are all lovely!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> On my way to Point Pleasant today. Beautiful weather for the Jersey Shore.





PhatChk said:


> Just before I left the house today *_*
> :blush::blush:



Elaine and Jossie you both look amazing!


----------



## Surlysomething

PhatChk said:


> Just before I left the house today *_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush::blush:



Very pretty!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I like your hair like that, Jossie. Beautiful.


----------



## msbard90

PhatChk said:


> Just before I left the house today *_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush::blush:



You are beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Nutty

msbard90 said:


> You are beyond gorgeous!



Yes phatchk you are very pretty


----------



## MzDeeZyre

No Makeup, Just Me! 

View attachment 522010.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Everyone really is gorgeous.


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Everyone really is gorgeous.



yeah and looking *Grrrrrrrrrrrreat *MzDeezrye! 

View attachment tony-the-tiger---frosties.jpg


----------



## Slamaga

Taken tonight after one tough week. Only three left until end of term! 

View attachment 100_1631-1.jpg


View attachment 100_1646-1.jpg


----------



## msbard90

Slamaga said:


> Taken tonight after one tough week. Only three left until end of term!



Oh man! What a cutie! :wubu:


----------



## kayrae




----------



## Slamaga

msbard90 said:


> Oh man! What a cutie! :wubu:



Thank you :blush:


----------



## bmann0413

MzDeeZyre said:


> No Makeup, Just Me!



B-E-A-UUUUUUUTIFUL.


----------



## QueenB

kayrae said:


>



you're so hot, fuuuck <3


----------



## spiritangel

kayrae said:


>



omg I am loving that top its gorgeous!!

you look great to


----------



## bmann0413

Yup, it's me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kayrae said:


>



Loving that top! You look great!


----------



## msbard90

kayrae said:


>



I could just eat you up!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eat1: So adorable!


----------



## balletguy

kayrae said:


>






Love the leggings


----------



## Tooz

kayrae said:


>



Good God, your LEGS, woman!


----------



## CastingPearls

kayrae said:


>


I covet that top! Looking good and awesome pose!


----------



## Scorsese86

Recently had a haircut.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Scorsese86 said:


> Recently had a haircut.




And fantastic it does look!! So cute!! :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86

MzDeeZyre said:


> And fantastic it does look!! So cute!! :bow:



You always make me blush, sweetie:blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> Recently had a haircut.


Cute. And I don't think I've read that one yet.


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> Cute. And I don't think I've read that one yet.



This is my third time reading this. Don't read it unless you're a conservative, though


----------



## Blackjack

Scorsese86 said:


> Recently had a haircut.



I know this isn't Hyde Park and I should refrain, but I pray that you only have that book because you're out of paper to wipe the shit off your ass.

Then again, maybe my hostility is misplaced and I should direct it at people and things who haven't advocated for the killing of liberals.


----------



## Scorsese86

Blackjack said:


> I know this isn't Hyde Park and I should refrain, but I pray that you only have that book because you're out of paper to wipe the shit off your ass.
> 
> Then again, maybe my hostility is misplaced and I should direct it at people and things who haven't advocated for the killing of liberals.



Blackjack... I only put that book there to provoke you


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> This is my third time reading this. Don't read it unless you're a conservative, though


A wee bit more left of Ann but even if I were opposed, know your enemy is a good thing to remember. All vitriole and hyperbole aside, I don't let other people dictate to me what I can read. Last time I checked they called that censorship and I don't like it from any extreme. Although everyone has an opinion. And opinions are like anuses. Everyone's got one and everyone thinks everyone else's stinks.


----------



## Linda

kayrae said:


>



What a great shirt.


----------



## AuntHen

kayrae said:


>



kayrae.... you are adorable...love the outfit and attitude Is that Fisherman's Wharf? Man I miss Northern CA


----------



## AuntHen

PhatChk said:


> Just before I left the house today *_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush::blush:




you look so beautiful!! love the curls on the ends of your hair!


----------



## Slamaga

Here is a picture of me before I went to an event for the business of my mother. 

View attachment 31234_118565428164447_100000329700297_173533_3191308_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Slamaga said:


> Here is a picture of me before I went to an event for the business of my mother.



Cuteeeeee!! :wubu:


----------



## Paul

PhatChk said:


> Just before I left the house today *_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blush::blush:



Great Picture Phatchk. I don't believe you could take a bad picture:happy:


----------



## BeastofBurden.

only newer pic i had lol


----------



## Wild Zero

Upstream there was a big placard titled "Why we can't swim in Rocky Gorge" with a pretty gruesome story about some lady who got knocked down the falls back in the '30s or something. Next to that placard was a mom and her 9-10 year old son arguing over why he wasn't allowed to climb down the sluice on the left of this photo. Kelly took this and several other photos of me waving from the bridge over the gorge, she snapped this one as the kid and his mom walked over the bridge. I don't think I've ever seen a more jealous look of disappointment on a child's face.


----------



## Aust99

adolan55 said:


> Here is a more recent picture of me:



Your just lovely... 

Very stylish!


----------



## furious styles

Wild Zero said:


>



how do i shot gorge


----------



## Linda

BeastofBurden. said:


> only newer pic i had lol




Great pic and Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## CastingPearls

BeastofBurden. said:


> only newer pic i had lol


Nice pic and Happy belated B'day as well.


----------



## CastingPearls

Wild Zero said:


> Upstream there was a big placard titled "Why we can't swim in Rocky Gorge" with a pretty gruesome story about some lady who got knocked down the falls back in the '30s or something. Next to that placard was a mom and her 9-10 year old son arguing over why he wasn't allowed to climb down the sluice on the left of this photo. Kelly took this and several other photos of me waving from the bridge over the gorge, she snapped this one as the kid and his mom walked over the bridge. I don't think I've ever seen a more jealous look of disappointment on a child's face.


This pic is GORGEous!!!


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> This pic is GORGEous!!!



hahahhahahaha!


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> how do i shot gorge



The same way babb(y)ling brook is formed.


----------



## Wild Zero

Blackjack said:


> The same way babb(y)ling brook is formed.



Bitches don't know bout my riparian zone.


----------



## Saoirse

kinda blurry, but i <3 my eye makeup


----------



## CastingPearls

Saoirse said:


> kinda blurry, but i <3 my eye makeup


LOVE the colors!! Great job.


----------



## Saoirse

CastingPearls said:


> LOVE the colors!! Great job.



thanks! I had a bunch of bright colors, so I went for a sunrise kinda deal.


----------



## ladle

just me again! 

View attachment JDG_3420.jpg


----------



## Nutty

ladle said:


> just me again!



OMG your trapped in the tree!


----------



## CastingPearls

ladle said:


> just me again!


~~~LOVE IT!!~~~~


----------



## Nutty

My elastic face! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-05-06 at 20.33 #4.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-05-06 at 20.32 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-05-06 at 20.33.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-05-06 at 20.33 #2.jpg


----------



## Micara

Just a couple pics from work yesterday... in one of my new dresses.


----------



## Nutty

Micara said:


> Just a couple pics from work yesterday... in one of my new dresses.



Look very nice!


----------



## spiritangel

ladle said:


> just me again!



fantastic pic ladle love it 


Micara you look gorgeous 

and nutty you are nutty as usual


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> Just a couple pics from work yesterday... in one of my new dresses.


Is that the bottom of your top or a skirt? OMG I love it!!


----------



## Micara

CastingPearls said:


> Is that the bottom of your top or a skirt? OMG I love it!!



Thanks!! It's the skirt part of the dress. The whole thing is ruffled.  I got it at Torrid.


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> Thanks!! It's the skirt part of the dress. The whole thing is ruffled.  I got it at Torrid.


<make's note to self--google Torrid>


----------



## KittyKitten

You all look nice! I feel like posting my picture again but I'm lazy.....


----------



## kayrae

do it..............


----------



## tonynyc

ladle said:


> *just me again!*



*Amazing photo - Ladle quite "Max Schreckish" even in sunlight!!!!  * :bow:


----------



## Proner

Recent picture, I think I will need a haircut quickly. 

View attachment DSCN4330.JPG


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Proner said:


> Recent picture, I think I will need a haircut quickly.



Extremely Handsome Proner!!! Tres Fab!


----------



## littlefairywren

Proner said:


> Recent picture, I think I will need a haircut quickly.



Looking good, Mr! I think your hair looks just fine :happy:


----------



## Proner

MzDeeZyre said:


> Extremely Handsome Proner!!! Tres Fab!





littlefairywren said:


> Looking good, Mr! I think your hair looks just fine :happy:



Thanks! I already had longer hair, (way longer), but now I'm used to have short hair that's why I said that :happy:


----------



## ladle

Amazing how a pic of my SHADOW...gets more rep than a pic of ME..lmao


----------



## Linda

Went to a 5th grade "Mother's Day Dance" tonight. We had a good time. 

View attachment dance.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> Went to a 5th grade "Mother's Day Dance" tonight. We had a good time.


Great pic, Linda!


----------



## Aust99

ladle said:


> Amazing how a pic of my SHADOW...gets more rep than a pic of ME..lmao



ha ha ha...


----------



## DeerVictory

I don't party much. 
















But boy, when I do!


----------



## Cece Larue

Raegan said:


> I don't party much.
> 
> 
> But boy, when I do!



You are so freaking CUTE! I just want to give you a hug lol 

ps... LOVE the headband... where'd you get it?


----------



## DeerVictory

Cece Larue said:


> You are so freaking CUTE! I just want to give you a hug lol
> 
> ps... LOVE the headband... where'd you get it?





Thank youuu. :x:x:x 
I got the headband at Forever21.


----------



## Cece Larue

View attachment mandacarm.jpg

My sister and I.





Before the Jagerbombs and various other libations. 






Bomb # .... eh, who remembers.


----------



## CastingPearls

Raegan said:


> Thank youuu. :x:x:x
> I got the headband at Forever21.


You ARE adorable!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posting from another thread....but the latest anyway.



There's my sweet Wren! Looking too wonderful for words! :bow:

Everyone is looking quite fabulous!


----------



## Slamaga

Raegan said:


> I don't party much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But boy, when I do!





Cece Larue said:


> You are so freaking CUTE! I just want to give you a hug lol
> 
> ps... LOVE the headband... where'd you get it?



I agree with Cece at 100%. Reagan you are so adorable! You always have that cute smile that makes us charmed. Oh! and those eyes, a shy charming warm gaze that is so wow!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

OMG I love Raegan's pics. SOOOO cute!!!


I have a thing for taking pics of me with my mirror image. I think it stems from wishing I had a twin. Anywhere. Here's a couple from tonight:


----------



## Blackjack

I had my hair straightened tonight.

a.k.a. some of the most unflattering photos of me _ever taken_.










(in my defense, there was a hockey game review on TV that I was interested in and apparently pissed about.)


----------



## supersoup

whatever beej, ash and i gave you some sweet majestic hair!!


----------



## Ash

supersoup said:


> whatever beej, ash and i gave you some sweet majestic hair!!



He just doesn't appreciate us!


----------



## Aust99

kayrae said:


>



Smashing!!!:happy:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Raegan said:


> I don't party much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But boy, when I do!


I have the biggest girl crush on you!! I can't help but stare at ya!!! Hehe headband rocks babe!!! J'adore!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Blackjack said:


> I had my hair straightened tonight.
> 
> a.k.a. some of the most unflattering photos of me _ever taken_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in my defense, there was a hockey game review on TV that I was interested in and apparently pissed about.)


Gotta say Hun that really suits you!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Cece Larue said:


> Before the Jagerbombs and various other libations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb # .... eh, who remembers.



Looking lovely, Cece!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> There's my sweet Wren! Looking too wonderful for words! :bow:
> 
> Everyone is looking quite fabulous!



Thank you, Momma Birdie :wubu:



CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> OMG I love Raegan's pics. SOOOO cute!!!
> 
> 
> I have a thing for taking pics of me with my mirror image. I think it stems from wishing I had a twin. Anywhere. Here's a couple from tonight:



Stunning, CuppyCake...I love your mirror shots :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

love all the pics wow this forum is full of the beautiful peoples

and the mirror shots are awesome


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dyed my hair auburn...snapped this one for my chat friends a couple of days ago...

View attachment Image28.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Great colour!!


----------



## qwertyman173

It's been a while....

Looking a little bit tired 

View attachment IMG_0997.JPG


----------



## Aust99

qwertyman173 said:


> It's been a while....
> 
> Looking a little bit tired



Always lovely to see you.


----------



## CastingPearls

qwertyman173 said:


> It's been a while....
> 
> Looking a little bit tired


still look good to me!


----------



## qwertyman173

Aust99 said:


> Always lovely to see you.



Thanks! It's good to be back!



CastingPearls said:


> still look good to me!



Thanks! Hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## tonynyc

*T*aking a picture with the chest expanders. One of the many odds and ends equipment that I try to use when I can't make it to the gym


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Good Lawd..... look at those arms!! Ms.Debra is one lucky lady!! :smitten:


----------



## g-squared

coupla days old.


----------



## tonynyc

MzDeeZyre said:


> Good Lawd..... look at those arms!! Ms.Debra is one lucky lady!! :smitten:



*M*zDeeZyre: You are so sweet... and thanks - I think I'm the very lucky one since very few women (small or large) are fans of the "weightlifting or bodybuilding" scene. Debra is a bodybuilding fan and I enjoy (weightlifting,powerlifting, strength training) so it doesn't get any better :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> *T*aking a picture with the chest expanders. One of the many odds and ends equipment that I try to use when I can't make it to the gym


Ummmm...it's time you changed your sig to 'doughboy IS ripped'


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> Ummmm...it's time you changed your sig to 'doughboy IS ripped'



Only if I was lucky enough to get my bodyfat percentage below 10% :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

bobbleheaddoll said:


> dyed my hair auburn...snapped this one for my chat friends a couple of days ago...
> 
> View attachment 79611



I love the colour bobble, and I LOVE the curls....sooooo jealous 



tonynyc said:


> *T*aking a picture with the chest expanders. One of the many odds and ends equipment that I try to use when I can't make it to the gym



Oooh Tony.....hubba-hubba :smitten:


----------



## Saoirse

some recents.


----------



## CastingPearls

Saoirse said:


> some recents.


the hair. it is awesome.


----------



## Saoirse

CastingPearls said:


> the hair. it is awesome.



:blush: its not exactly what I imagined, but that's what happens when you do your own hair. but thanks!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Saoirse said:


> :blush: its not exactly what I imagined, but that's what happens when you do your own hair. but thanks!!


Coming from someone who should have bought stock in Manic Panic in my twenties--it's great.


----------



## littlefairywren

Saoirse said:


> some recents.



I LOVE it! You look so cute, Saoirse


----------



## succubus_dxb

Scorsese86 said:


> Recently had a haircut.



awww, cutie! and i'll just pretend you're reading something else


----------



## Saoirse

please ignore the half pouty lips. haha


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Saoirse said:


> please ignore the half pouty lips. haha


You look awesome! I would never be able to pull off that palette of shades on your eyes! Great pic xxxx


----------



## spiritangel

me all snuggled ready for bed






oh soo sexy in my beanie but its cold here


----------



## Saoirse

missy_blue_eyez said:


> You look awesome! I would never be able to pull off that palette of shades on your eyes! Great pic xxxx



thanks! Its just yellow, orange and pink.:happy: It looks better in person... the camera flash completely washes me out!


----------



## KittyKitten

Proner said:


> Recent picture, I think I will need a haircut quickly.



You don't need a haircut, you look fine enough as it is!


----------



## KittyKitten

What am I looking at?


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> What am I looking at?


You look great and you're so naturally beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> me all snuggled ready for bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh soo sexy in my beanie but its cold here


caps are so warm on cold winter nights. I need a granny cap!! lol


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> You look great and you're so naturally beautiful.



Thanks, Casting Pearls. You are too sweet.


----------



## KittyKitten

Saoirse said:


> please ignore the half pouty lips. haha



Nothing wrong with pouty lips! Rock that red!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Fresh of the press -- only a few hours old!


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> Fresh of the press -- only a few hours old!



You look beautiful. And your smile is so welcoming.


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Fresh of the press -- only a few hours old!


Awesome smile and love the curls!


----------



## Paul

OneWickedAngel said:


> Fresh of the press -- only a few hours old!



What a good look. I like it OneWickedAngel,:smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> You look beautiful. And your smile is so welcoming.





CastingPearls said:


> Awesome smile and love the curls!





Paul said:


> What a good look. I like it OneWickedAngel,:smitten:



Wow! That was fast - lol!

My hairdresser, dentist and I thank to you all! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Saoirse said:


> please ignore the half pouty lips. haha



Beautiful eyes!



spiritangel said:


> me all snuggled ready for bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh soo sexy in my beanie but its cold here



Was this taken last night, hon? It was so cold....I burrowed under my blankets, and I had my fluffy socks on too. You are looking all cute and snug 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Fresh of the press -- only a few hours old!



I have said it before, and I will say it again.....SEXY!


----------



## Tooz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Fresh of the press -- only a few hours old!



I miss you, lady. You are so gorg.


----------



## Nutty

happy, wicked, spirit, and saoirse look D-Y-N-O-M-I-T-E!!


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Was this taken last night, hon? It was so cold....I burrowed under my blankets, and I had my fluffy socks on too. You are looking all cute and snug




yes well erm about 2am ish and I dont do the sock thing cause my feet overheat but I was under a dooner and blanket


thanks CP and Nutty 


happy, wicked, and saoirse you all look awesome


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

tonynyc said:


> *T*aking a picture with the chest expanders. One of the many odds and ends equipment that I try to use when I can't make it to the gym



My, my, my...........you're looking so delicious that my fingers keep stumbling over the keyboard.  


Saoirse said:


> some recents.



Love the hair!!!



Saoirse said:


> please ignore the half pouty lips. haha



Looking fabulous missus! Love your makeup!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> me all snuggled ready for bed
> 
> 
> 
> oh soo sexy in my beanie but its cold here



Too pretty!



happyface83 said:


> What am I looking at?



Great pics, and you have lovely skin! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Fresh of the press -- only a few hours old!



Looking amazing as aways OWA! :bow:


----------



## Proner

This is where boredom leads me... I have to hide the camera to stop taking pics  

View attachment DSCN4340.JPG


View attachment DSCN4341.JPG


View attachment DSCN4343.JPG


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> This is where boredom leads me... I have to hide the camera to stop taking pics



If that is what boredom leads to DONT STOP they are great pics


----------



## Saoirse

Proner said:


> This is where boredom leads me... I have to hide the camera to stop taking pics



you are flippin' adorable. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Proner said:


> This is where boredom leads me... I have to hide the camera to stop taking pics


You're very photogenic, Proner.


----------



## Saoirse

ok last one for a while. i just liked the reflection in my sunglasses.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> What am I looking at?



I have no idea, but I doubt it looks as good as you!



spiritangel said:


> me all snuggled ready for bed
> 
> oh soo sexy in my beanie but its cold here



Aww man, you look so dang toasty and CUTE!



littlefairywren said:


> ...snip...
> I have said it before, and I will say it again.....SEXY!


Thanks Kim and for once I thought I looked like a good girl!



Tooz said:


> I miss you, lady. You are so gorg.


Tooz! *Starts singing badly* When will I see you, again? MUAH!



Nutty said:


> happy, wicked, spirit, and saoirse look D-Y-N-O-M-I-T-E!!


Hee-hee! Thanks nutty!



spiritangel said:


> ...snip...
> happy, wicked, and saoirse you all look awesome


Thanks Spirit!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> ...snip...
> Looking amazing as aways OWA! :bow:


Thanks Devi! :happy:



Proner said:


> This is where boredom leads me... I have to hide the camera to stop taking pics


An idle mind leads....to some wonderful pics. Handsome even when bored!



Saoirse said:


> ok last one for a while. i just liked the reflection in my sunglasses.


Still lovin' the hair! Nice pic!


----------



## Noir




----------



## Proner

spiritangel said:


> If that is what boredom leads to DONT STOP they are great pics





Saoirse said:


> you are flippin' adorable. :wubu:





CastingPearls said:


> You're very photogenic, Proner.





OneWickedAngel said:


> An idle mind leads....to some wonderful pics. Handsome even when bored!



Thanks a lot everyone! :happy:



Saoirse said:


> ok last one for a while. i just liked the reflection in my sunglasses.



Great pic, reflection always make win pics


----------



## george83




----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> This is where boredom leads me... I have to hide the camera to stop taking pics



Umm...wow!  (<---yeah, that's my jaw dropping and mouth just kind of hanging open...haha) sorry, was someone saying something? I was spaced out.  **still can't rep you**



Saoirse said:


> ok last one for a while. i just liked the reflection in my sunglasses.



girl, i love all your pictures. Plus you look very "Haley-esque" (Paramore) lately and in my book that is awesome


----------



## BeautifulBigD

OneWickedAngel said:


> Fresh of the press -- only a few hours old!



You look so beautiful.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Blackjack said:


> I had my hair straightened tonight.
> 
> a.k.a. some of the most unflattering photos of me _ever taken_.
> 
> (in my defense, there was a hockey game review on TV that I was interested in and apparently pissed about.)



Love the long hair, I am mesmerized. :bow:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Proner said:


> This is where boredom leads me... I have to hide the camera to stop taking pics



And youuu, are gorgeous. :blush:


----------



## rellis10

About as recent as you can get...just me in bed five minutes ago. As you can tell, i'm tired and without glasses which never helps lol


----------



## Saoirse

fat9276 said:


> girl, i love all your pictures. Plus you look very "Haley-esque" (Paramore) lately and in my book that is awesome



:blush: thanks! Truth be told, I had to google that chick. Love her look!


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> About as recent as you can get...just me in bed five minutes ago. As you can tell, i'm tired and without glasses which never helps lol



:smitten: You look great!! And you're doing the exact same pose that I am right now! :happy:


----------



## rellis10

Haha, thanks very much...nice to know i still look half decent at 2am


----------



## AuntHen

Saoirse said:


> :blush: thanks! Truth be told, I had to google that chick. Love her look!




haha...i love that you had to google it... you are so non-mainstream, that is part of what makes you so cool by the way... i like your kitchen in the other pic...it looks cozy and quaint


----------



## BeautifulBigD

I was feeling icky today, and someone thought it would be cute to take pictures of me snuggled on the couch... Oh, and note the Ohio State Snuggie. Go Bucks!!! 

View attachment 332826506117_0_0.jpg


View attachment 332826661381_0_0.jpg


View attachment 332826801157_0_0.jpg


----------



## Nutty

BeautifulBigD said:


> I was feeling icky today, and someone thought it would be cute to take pictures of me snuggled on the couch... Oh, and note the Ohio State Snuggie. Go Bucks!!!



someone looks cozy


----------



## Micara

Me, five minutes ago, laying in bed enjoying the thunderstorm outside.


----------



## Crystal

Me messing around with makeup instead of studying for finals.  

View attachment 030 resize.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Micara said:


> Me, five minutes ago, laying in bed enjoying the thunderstorm outside.



Okay, I love everything about this picture. Your crazy gorgeous hair is my favorite, though. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

BeautifulBigD said:


> I was feeling icky today, and someone thought it would be cute to take pictures of me snuggled on the couch... Oh, and note the Ohio State Snuggie. Go Bucks!!!



Icky works for you as well. Do you ever take a bad pic lol?. So pretty, hon 



Micara said:


> Me, five minutes ago, laying in bed enjoying the thunderstorm outside.



Woo hoo, looking good Micara!



Crystal said:


> Me messing around with makeup instead of studying for finals.



You are gorgeous, Crystal!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> This is where boredom leads me... I have to hide the camera to stop taking pics



Do us a favor by not hiding the camera 



Saoirse said:


> ok last one for a while. i just liked the reflection in my sunglasses.



Great pic, always love your hair!



Noir said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot! Very pretty forest too!
> 
> [quote="rellis10, post: 1446620"]
> About as recent as you can get...just me in bed five minutes ago. As you can tell, i'm tired and without glasses which never helps lol[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looking quite adorable :)
> 
> [quote="Micara, post: 1446625"]:smitten: You look great!! And you're doing the exact same pose that I am right now! :happy:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Hey, hey, hey! Do I need to hose you off while I remind you that you're taken? :p
> 
> [quote="BeautifulBigD, post: 1446690"][FONT="Georgia"][SIZE="2"]I was feeling icky today, and someone thought it would be cute to take pictures of me snuggled on the couch... Oh, and note the Ohio State Snuggie. Go Bucks!!![/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]
> 
> Aww, you look great! I wish I looked so good when I feel sick lol. Hope you start to feel better soon!
> 
> [quote="Micara, post: 1446772"]Me, five minutes ago, laying in bed enjoying the thunderstorm outside.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Wishing a certain somebody was there with you?? :D
> 
> [quote="Crystal, post: 1446775"]Me messing around with makeup instead of studying for finals. :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love your hair!!


----------



## thatgirl08

Crystal said:


> Me messing around with makeup instead of studying for finals.



You are so gorgeous.. your hair looks different and I love it!


----------



## spiritangel

giggling think I started a trend here 

you all look amazing as usual!!!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Taken a few days ago!    I look so happy in it. 

View attachment IMG_5844.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

ok so am trying to get more into taking pics of me and so here are two I took one today one last night dont laugh to hard






and this (it makes me laugh) is my attempt at being sexy dont think I pulled it off though lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BeautifulBigD said:


> You look so beautiful.


Thank you hon!



rellis10 said:


> About as recent as you can get...just me in bed five minutes ago. As you can tell, i'm tired and without glasses which never helps lol


HAHAHA! Adorable.



BeautifulBigD said:


> I was feeling icky today, and someone thought it would be cute to take pictures of me snuggled on the couch... Oh, and note the Ohio State Snuggie. Go Bucks!!!


Aww you still look lovely, hope you're feeling a little better today.



Micara said:


> Me, five minutes ago, laying in bed enjoying the thunderstorm outside.


Looking lovely as always M, best place to enjoy a thunderstorm I say!



Crystal said:


> Me messing around with makeup instead of studying for finals.


But like I know will happen with your exams, such wonderful results!



spiritangel said:


> giggling think I started a trend here
> ...snip...


Yeah what's with all this snuggling WITHOUT ME! 



spiritangel said:


> ok so am trying to get more into taking pics of me and so here are two I took one today one last night dont laugh to hard
> 
> and this (it makes me laugh) is my attempt at being sexy dont think I pulled it off though lol


The first pic makes me want to giggle. I want in on what's amusing you - lol.
The second pic, can make one want to do the old "push hair behind ear, before kissing soundly" maneuver


----------



## Crystal

littlefairywren said:


> You are gorgeous, Crystal!



Thank you, hon! 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Love your hair!!



I decided to straighten it, too.  It takes forever because my hair is so curly, but it feels nice to be able to run my fingers through it. 



thatgirl08 said:


> You are so gorgeous.. your hair looks different and I love it!



So, you're gorgeous-er. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> But like I know will happen with your exams, such wonderful results!



Only 1 of 4 left and then tonight I go home! No more college until August. *sigh of relief*


----------



## ladle

Me + Osaka Japanese Restaurant = Yum 

View attachment osaka.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

ladle said:


> Me = Yum



i fixed it for you.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

OneWickedAngel said:


> Fresh of the press -- only a few hours old!



Gorgeous!!!!!



Noir said:


>



Looks like a fun night! Great jacket btw!



ladle said:


> Me + Osaka Japanese Restaurant = Yum



...... 



Saoirse said:


> i fixed it for you.



Agree ^^^


----------



## AuntHen

How I entertain myself on a week night...hahaha


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Taken a few days ago!    I look so happy in it.



Nice pic 



spiritangel said:


> ok so am trying to get more into taking pics of me and so here are two I took one today one last night dont laugh to hard
> 
> 
> and this (it makes me laugh) is my attempt at being sexy dont think I pulled it off though lol



LOL It's the windblown look 



ladle said:


> Me + Osaka Japanese Restaurant = Yum



You're quite delicious looking today. 



Saoirse said:


> i fixed it for you.



^^yes^^



fat9276 said:


> How I entertain myself on a week night...hahaha



By giving the Dims community the middle finger??? 

That color scarf looks very nice against you.


----------



## AuntHen

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Nice pic
> 
> 
> 
> LOL It's the windblown look
> 
> 
> 
> You're quite delicious looking today.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^yes^^
> 
> 
> 
> By giving the Dims community the middle finger???
> 
> That color scarf looks very nice against you.



it does kind of look that way, but no I would never do that! 2 of the other fingers aren't tucked enough


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

fat9276 said:


> it does kind of look that way, but no I would never do that! 2 of the other fingers aren't tucked enough



Technicalities, technicalities.


----------



## ladle

Saoirse said:


> i fixed it for you.



Now it's a much more complex and non-sensical equation!


----------



## george83

Me and Lars Ulrich from Metallica  \m/


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> Me + Osaka Japanese Restaurant = Yum


Looking GOOD and I don't mean the restaurant!



Saoirse said:


> i fixed it for you.


Agreed x2



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!
> ...snip...


Thank you! 



fat9276 said:


> How I entertain myself on a week night...hahaha


Love the scarf - I agree that color is fab with your complexion! 



ladle said:


> Now it's a much more complex and non-sensical equation!


That equation makes PERFECT sense to us ladies!



george83 said:


> Me and Lars Ulrich from Metallica  \m/


A pic with Lars from Metallica and wearing a "Master of Puppets" T-Shirt, with an Iron Maiden vest ? Rock on George!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

huggles ty for anyone who posted compliments


I love the scarf pics, I will say it again you are all really gorgeous


----------



## succubus_dxb

a couple of weeks ago on my trip to Perth....we went around the vineyards alllllll day, which means I had a loootttttt of wine, which means i'm pissed as a fart in this picture (Mash Brewery, Swan Valley) - terrible photo, but the look on my mum's face is priceless (eg. I've created a monster, but i'll smile through it....) 

View attachment MASH.jpg


----------



## balletguy

succubus_dxb said:


> a couple of weeks ago on my trip to Perth....we went around the vineyards alllllll day, which means I had a loootttttt of wine, which means i'm pissed as a fart in this picture (Mash Brewery, Swan Valley) - terrible photo, but the look on my mum's face is priceless (eg. I've created a monster, but i'll smile through it....)



The beer looks good as does your pic


----------



## CastingPearls

Your mom's face IS priceless. MWAHAAAA!!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

succubus_dxb said:


> a couple of weeks ago on my trip to Perth....we went around the vineyards alllllll day, which means I had a loootttttt of wine, which means i'm pissed as a fart in this picture (Mash Brewery, Swan Valley) - terrible photo, but the look on my mum's face is priceless (eg. I've created a monster, but i'll smile through it....)



And you look pretty as always:wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

george83 said:


> Me and Lars Ulrich from Metallica  \m/



Wow! That was very nice of him! 



succubus_dxb said:


> a couple of weeks ago on my trip to Perth....we went around the vineyards alllllll day, which means I had a loootttttt of wine, which means i'm pissed as a fart in this picture (Mash Brewery, Swan Valley) - terrible photo, but the look on my mum's face is priceless (eg. I've created a monster, but i'll smile through it....)



Hahahahahaaaaaa! Love the look on your mom's face!


----------



## CaitiDee

At the lake... lettin my boobs hang out.  

View attachment 013.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CaitiDee said:


> At the lake... lettin my boobs hang out.



Cute pic!


----------



## CaitiDee

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Cute pic!



Thanks!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> How I entertain myself on a week night...hahaha



I see that finger! LOL, you look beautiful B...quite exotic 



succubus_dxb said:


> a couple of weeks ago on my trip to Perth....we went around the vineyards alllllll day, which means I had a loootttttt of wine, which means i'm pissed as a fart in this picture (Mash Brewery, Swan Valley) - terrible photo, but the look on my mum's face is priceless (eg. I've created a monster, but i'll smile through it....)



What a hoot, the look on your mum's face is hilarious! And you look great, pissed or not!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> a couple of weeks ago on my trip to Perth....we went around the vineyards alllllll day, which means I had a loootttttt of wine, which means i'm pissed as a fart in this picture (Mash Brewery, Swan Valley) - terrible photo, but the look on my mum's face is priceless (eg. I've created a monster, but i'll smile through it....)



HAHAHA! Oh man, how the heck you manage to look cute even when you're "pissed as a fart" look is beyond me. On, you're right - the look on your mom's face is priceless!


----------



## BigCutieAnya

My newest look, I think I am digging this...one view


----------



## balletguy

wow very nice pics!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## balletguy

BigCutieAnya said:


> My newest look, I think I am digging this...one view



vety cute pics


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My Latest Magical Attempt at Hotness.






..And Yes. That's a Triforce Drawn with Liquid Eyeliner on my hand.


----------



## littlefairywren

BigCutieAnya said:


> My newest look, I think I am digging this...one view



Wow hon, your new look is stunning! Long time no see.



Your Plump Princess said:


> My Latest Magical Attempt at Hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..And Yes. That's a Triforce Drawn with Liquid Eyeliner on my hand.



Very cute, YPP


----------



## Micara

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Latest Magical Attempt at Hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..And Yes. That's a Triforce Drawn with Liquid Eyeliner on my hand.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Latest Magical Attempt at Hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..And Yes. That's a Triforce Drawn with Liquid Eyeliner on my hand.



Looks like the attempt worked!  Very nice ......

Awesome triforce too, perfect to complement your "new" Majora's Mask game.


----------



## Scorsese86

george83 said:


> Me and Lars Ulrich from Metallica  \m/



Lucky bastard! *Envy*


----------



## Scorsese86

succubus_dxb said:


> a couple of weeks ago on my trip to Perth....we went around the vineyards alllllll day, which means I had a loootttttt of wine, which means i'm pissed as a fart in this picture (Mash Brewery, Swan Valley) - terrible photo, but the look on my mum's face is priceless (eg. I've created a monster, but i'll smile through it....)



The most beautiful drunk chick I've ever seen


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thanks Wren, Micara, and Willow!


----------



## BarbBBW

wow, I have missed alot of new faces around here! 

You all are looking great!


----------



## Nutty

george83 said:


> Me and Lars Ulrich from Metallica  \m/



*Holy Crap* that is awesome!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething

george83 said:


> Me and Lars Ulrich from Metallica  \m/




VERY cool picture, George!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Thinking of you....always makes me happy. 

View attachment now.jpg


----------



## Micara

MzDeeZyre said:


> Thinking of you....always makes me happy.



Beautiful picture!!!


----------



## LisaInNC

Wow!! That douchenozzle Lars is super lucky!! He had his picture taken with that cute boy George! I wish I were Lars.
sorry, i dislike lars a lot


----------



## Saoirse

LisaInNC said:


> Wow!! That douchenozzle Lars is super lucky!! He had his picture taken with that cute boy George! I wish I were Lars.
> sorry, i dislike lars a lot



haha agreed!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

BigCutieAnya said:


> My newest look, I think I am digging this...one view



Great look, and I love your hair!



Your Plump Princess said:


> My Latest Magical Attempt at Hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> ..And Yes. That's a Triforce Drawn with Liquid Eyeliner on my hand.



Looks fabulous! 



MzDeeZyre said:


> Thinking of you....always makes me happy.



Adorable!


----------



## littlefairywren

MzDeeZyre said:


> Thinking of you....always makes me happy.



Just lovely, MzDee!


----------



## george83

LisaInNC said:


> Wow!! That douchenozzle Lars is super lucky!! He had his picture taken with that cute boy George! I wish I were Lars.
> sorry, i dislike lars a lot



LOL!

When we were waiting to hopefully meet the band, I said " I bet Lars will be the only one that won't stop, what a tit" and it turned out that he was the only one that stopped and was super friendly and nice and give everyone a chance to have a pic taken and a couple of autographs, but the other members just blanked us like we didn't exist.

It really changed my opinion on Lars.

All hail King Lars :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

gorgeous pic MissDeeZyra


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> Thinking of you....always makes me happy.


Great pic, MzDee!


----------



## spiritangel

me in my pjs modeling my new fairy headpiece I made last night


----------



## balletguy

spiritangel said:


> me in my pjs modeling my new fairy headpiece I made last night



very nice pic...great eyes


----------



## Nutty

spiritangel said:


> me in my pjs modeling my new fairy headpiece I made last night



You look very nice and awesome effects with the photo


----------



## Micara

spiritangel said:


> me in my pjs modeling my new fairy headpiece I made last night



Beautiful!!! What a gorgeous pic, and I love the headpiece!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> me in my pjs modeling my new fairy headpiece I made last night


You look great!! Love the headpiece!


----------



## spiritangel

its called using my webcam lol

and thanks for all the compliments  hmm think I should stop posting pics in here might make my head swell to much


----------



## Linda

spiritangel said:


> its called using my webcam lol
> 
> and thanks for all the compliments  hmm think I should stop posting pics in here might make my head swell to much





No nooooo don't stop!! 
Swollen head cures almost anything that ails you.


----------



## CaitiDee

Linda said:


> Swollen head cures almost anything that ails you.



This is truth.


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> me in my pjs modeling my new fairy headpiece I made last night



Very Midsummer's Night dreamy. Very nice.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> me in my pjs modeling my new fairy headpiece I made last night[/QUOTE]
> 
> Great pic; love the headpiece!


----------



## Aust99

Haven't posted in this thread for quite a while.... me last night before heading out on the town for a friends birthday. View attachment 79857


View attachment 79858


----------



## Micara

Aust99 said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for quite a while.... me last night before heading out on the town for a friends birthday. View attachment 79857
> 
> 
> View attachment 79858



Gorgeous! Love the hair, love the bangs, love everything!


----------



## largenlovely

here's a recent one of me before i went out with my gals for a night out on the town  

View attachment NightOut.jpg


----------



## Micara

largenlovely said:


> here's a recent one of me before i went out with my gals for a night out on the town



beautiful! Love the outfit!!! Can I have that dress??


----------



## largenlovely

thank you so much  ya know, i think i got that dress on ebay..it was years ago but i love that dress lol



Micara said:


> beautiful! Love the outfit!!! Can I have that dress??


----------



## LoveBHMS

Melissa i know i already told you but you look totally fabulous.

Aust99 ditto on loving those bangs! They look great.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks again love  and ya know a gal can never hear that enough right? lol



LoveBHMS said:


> Melissa i know i already told you but you look totally fabulous.


----------



## bmann0413

Here I am, everyone! Mind the messy hair.


----------



## Micara

bmann0413 said:


> Here I am, everyone! Mind the messy hair.



Verrry hot!!!


----------



## Aust99

Micara said:


> Gorgeous! Love the hair, love the bangs, love everything!





LoveBHMS said:


> Aust99 ditto on loving those bangs! They look great.



Thanks ladies... 

The 'bangs' (we call it a fringe) are still new to me... liking them though.


----------



## kayrae

Aust99, gorgeous fringe!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

largenlovely said:


> here's a recent one of me before i went out with my gals for a night out on the town



You look smashing!!



Aust99 said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for quite a while.... me last night before heading out on the town for a friends birthday. View attachment 79857
> 
> 
> View attachment 79858



I think that your fringe looks very good on you!



bmann0413 said:


> Here I am, everyone! Mind the messy hair.



You look great!!


----------



## Aust99

kayrae said:


> Aust99, gorgeous fringe!




Thanks Kayrae, I heart your posts, love your style too.. :happy:


MzDeeZyre said:


> I think that your fringe looks very good on you!



Thanks very much.. Your just lovely by the way.


----------



## Aust99

HOT Damn!! Looking lovely!


----------



## Lamia

bmann0413 said:


> Here I am, everyone! Mind the messy hair.



You are so cute!


----------



## spiritangel

looking wonderful Aust99

love your lbd andyou look so good in it largenlovely


very soulful bmann0413


and thanks to the other people who commented on my pic


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for quite a while.... me last night before heading out on the town for a friends birthday.



You're too gorgeous for words! :bow:



largenlovely said:


> here's a recent one of me before i went out with my gals for a night out on the town



Looking great!



bmann0413 said:


> Here I am, everyone! Mind the messy hair.



You're too cute!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

wow! so many new pics! everyone looks *FANTASTIC*!


----------



## george83




----------



## warwagon86

my leaving party


----------



## spiritangel

george83 said:


>



great pics and totally loving the flower in your hair


warwagon86 hehe this pic made me giggle cause you gots the crazy eyes


----------



## CaitiDee

After a barbeque. Yum! 

View attachment DSC_0067.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

warwagon86 said:


> my leaving party



LOL Great shot



CaitiDee said:


> After a barbeque. Yum!



Looking adorable


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

george83 said:


>



Great pics!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I hardly wear my hair curly anymore but think I look cute here


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I hardly wear my hair curly anymore but think I look cute here



You look beyond cute!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

george83 said:


> ...


Sweet pics George! Love the outfit!



warwagon86 said:


> my leaving party


HAHAHA! Love it, all that's missing is a stalk of dried grass for you to spit out (just before you pick up that bloody chainsaw) lol. 



CaitiDee said:


> After a barbeque. Yum!


Aren't you a pretty one!



Fallenangel2904 said:


> I hardly wear my hair curly anymore but think I look cute here


I agree you do look so very cute here!


----------



## adolan55

Aust99 said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for quite a while.... me last night before heading out on the town for a friends birthday. View attachment 79857
> 
> 
> View attachment 79858



You are quite the pretty lady! What a wonderful smile you have! :smitten:


----------



## LoveBHMS

george83 said:


>



Ooooh. Is that a camelia in your hair? That is too cool! Shades of Chanel. So awesome.


----------



## Aust99

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I hardly wear my hair curly anymore but think I look cute here


 You do.. your stunning as always. 



warwagon86 said:


> my leaving party


Where ya going? 



adolan55 said:


> You are quite the pretty lady! What a wonderful smile you have! :smitten:


Thanks... you are too sweet. :blush:


----------



## tioobs

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Taken a few days ago!    I look so happy in it.


magnificent rolls !!


----------



## Jigen

largenlovely said:


> here's a recent one of me before i went out with my gals for a night out on the town



This is the best picture of you since you started modeling, Melissa.


----------



## Jigen

BigCutieAnya said:


> My newest look, I think I am digging this...one view



Really beautiful. Reminds me of the '80s. I don't know why.


----------



## ladle

Me with New Zealand/Blackburn Rovers Captain, Ryan Nelsen. 

View attachment 11.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for quite a while.... me last night before heading out on the town for a friends birthday. View attachment 79857
> 
> 
> View attachment 79858



Gorgeous... as always. God, you have such a great smile


----------



## Scorsese86

largenlovely said:


> here's a recent one of me before i went out with my gals for a night out on the town



That's a great look, and a great dress You must have been the best looking girl that night out.


----------



## Scorsese86

CaitiDee said:


> After a barbeque. Yum!



And you are yummy too



Fallenangel2904 said:


> I hardly wear my hair curly anymore but think I look cute here



You sure do!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for quite a while.... me last night before heading out on the town for a friends birthday. View attachment 79857
> 
> 
> View attachment 79858



You are so pretty! A sight to behold:wubu:


----------



## Aust99

Scorsese86 said:


> Gorgeous... as always. God, you have such a great smile





Oldtimer76 said:


> You are so pretty! A sight to behold:wubu:


Thanks gentlemen! 

:blush:


----------



## Aust99

george83 said:


> snip[/QUOTE] Love your style!
> 
> [quote="CaitiDee, post: 1451069"]After a barbeque. Yum![/QUOTE]
> You are just too adorable... very pretty:kiss2:


----------



## balletguy

george83 said:


>



wow great pictures...you are lovley


----------



## balletguy

Aust99 said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for quite a while.... me last night before heading out on the town for a friends birthday. View attachment 79857
> 
> 
> View attachment 79858



wow I love your pics...post more often


----------



## largenlovely

Jigen said:


> This is the best picture of you since you started modeling, Melissa.



wow that's quite a compliment thank you 



Scorsese86 said:


> That's a great look, and a great dress You must have been the best looking girl that night out.



thanks so much hon


----------



## balletguy

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I hardly wear my hair curly anymore but think I look cute here



Love your hair very cute pic


----------



## balletguy

CaitiDee said:


> After a barbeque. Yum!



wow love this pic...what did you have at the BBQ?


----------



## Fallenangel2904

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look beyond cute!





OneWickedAngel said:


> I agree you do look so very cute here!





Aust99 said:


> You do.. your stunning as always.





Scorsese86 said:


> You sure do!





balletguy said:


> Love your hair very cute pic



Thank you all!! :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

BigCutieAnya said:


> My newest look, I think I am digging this...one view



Very nice pictures, reminds me of Kate Winslet in the movie "Titanic." Like it!


----------



## bigbuttlover39

here are a couple pics of me from not to long ago when i was at a hotel. first pic is me at an arcade and the second is me over-delighted at the cheap crappy toy i won after playing so many games. 

View attachment 24323_341034624982_503909982_3530179_7587340_n.jpg


View attachment 24323_341061114982_503909982_3530268_835525_n.jpg


----------



## lemonadebrigade

I'm blonde again!


----------



## Micara

lemonadebrigade said:


> I'm blonde again!



Lovely!! And I LOVE your glasses!!


----------



## Aust99

bigbuttlover39 said:


> here are a couple pics of me from not to long ago when i was at a hotel. first pic is me at an arcade and the second is me over-delighted at the cheap crappy toy i won after playing so many games.


 Aren't you the handsome one!!



lemonadebrigade said:


> I'm blonde again!


Your very pretty girl... blonds unite!! 


balletguy said:


> wow I love your pics...post more often



Thanks very much!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lemonadebrigade said:


> I'm blonde again!



Very cute- as always


----------



## CastingPearls

bmann0413 said:


> Here I am, everyone! Mind the messy hair.


You look great!


----------



## willowmoon

Just a couple of pics of me recently ....


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> Just a couple of pics of me recently ....


so serious. so cute.


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Just a couple of pics of me recently ....



Very nice pics!!! You look really familiar for some reason.


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> Very nice pics!!! You look really familiar for some reason.



Yeah I seem to get that a lot -- I'm guessing I have an evil twin out there running around -- or maybe I'm the evil twin, depends on your perspective, I suppose


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> Me with New Zealand/Blackburn Rovers Captain, Ryan Nelsen.



Yum. And I'm referring to you, not Ryan Nelsen. 



bigbuttlover39 said:


> here are a couple pics of me from not to long ago when i was at a hotel. first pic is me at an arcade and the second is me over-delighted at the cheap crappy toy i won after playing so many games.



Great pics 



lemonadebrigade said:


> I'm blonde again!



Your hair looks great, and I love your glasses!



willowmoon said:


> Just a couple of pics of me recently ....



Yum again.


----------



## ladle

..and I'm better at football....*COUGH*


----------



## succubus_dxb

bigbuttlover39 said:


> here are a couple pics of me from not to long ago when i was at a hotel. first pic is me at an arcade and the second is me over-delighted at the cheap crappy toy i won after playing so many games.



ooooooh you are quite lovely :wubu:


----------



## MaxArden

Back to the razor... 

View attachment Photo 11.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ladle said:


> ..and I'm better at football....*COUGH*



Of course you are 



MaxArden said:


> Back to the razor...



Great pic!


----------



## george83

spiritangel said:


> great pics and totally loving the flower in your hair



Thank you .



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pics!



Thanks MizzSnakeBite .



LoveBHMS said:


> Ooooh. Is that a camelia in your hair? That is too cool! Shades of Chanel. So awesome.


It looks kinda like a camelia I suppose it's a flower made out of zips that's attached to an alice band, it's hard to explain lol.



Aust99 said:


> Love your style!


Thank you 



balletguy said:


> wow great pictures...you are lovley


Thanks yet again .


----------



## CastingPearls

MaxArden said:


> Back to the razor...


Nice! Is that a seasonal thing for you? (My brothers do that for the summer.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Weekend pic


----------



## balletguy

CastingPearls said:


> Weekend pic



Awesome Pic!!!


----------



## MaxArden

CastingPearls said:


> Nice! Is that a seasonal thing for you? (My brothers do that for the summer.)



Usually it's an acting thing. Sometimes you need the fringe for certain roles


----------



## KHayes666

Nothing like taking a big swing while playing mini golf  

View attachment Fore.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

lemonadebrigade said:


> I'm blonde again!



Looking cute with the blonde hair:wubu:


----------



## joswitch

CaitiDee said:


> After a barbeque. Yum!



Yeah, you do look yum Caiti!  :smitten:


----------



## joswitch

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I hardly wear my hair curly anymore but think I look cute here



You're right! You are cute as!   :smitten:


----------



## bigbuttlover39

Here are a couple more pics, first one is me in the car pointing at a cornfield cause i can (back in fall, i thought it was a delightful pic so imma post it anyways), and the other one is me in the hotel (same as last pics) just this time imma dressed and rawrin' to go. classy. 

View attachment 12931_165939894982_503909982_2753793_3910677_n.jpg


View attachment 24323_341048724982_503909982_3530223_6761120_n.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

MaxArden said:


> Back to the razor...



Bald with a goatee is always an awesome look!


----------



## KittyKitten

bmann0413 said:


> Here I am, everyone! Mind the messy hair.




Awwww, look at you!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> Weekend pic



Fantastic pic!



KHayes666 said:


> Nothing like taking a big swing while playing mini golf



Great pic! You look so serious about it!  LOL



bigbuttlover39 said:


> Here are a couple more pics, first one is me in the car pointing at a cornfield cause i can (back in fall, i thought it was a delightful pic so imma post it anyways), and the other one is me in the hotel (same as last pics) just this time imma dressed and rawrin' to go. classy.



Very nice


----------



## adasiyan

Gee I've been quiet on the forums lately.
I realised that i havent posted a pic of me since my hair has grown much longer 

For your viewin' pleasure... Mama Cass! i mean.. me






excuse the poor quality of my webcam


----------



## Aust99

bigbuttlover39 said:


> Here are a couple more pics, first one is me in the car pointing at a cornfield cause i can (back in fall, i thought it was a delightful pic so imma post it anyways), and the other one is me in the hotel (same as last pics) just this time imma dressed and rawrin' to go. classy.



Your a hottie!!! :wubu:









(((yells to Bobbie to come check him out!!)))


----------



## Aust99

adasiyan said:


> Gee I've been quiet on the forums lately.
> I realised that i havent posted a pic of me since my hair has grown much longer
> 
> For your viewin' pleasure... Mama Cass! i mean.. me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the poor quality of my webcam



Great pic.. love the colour of your hair... and your glasses are smashing!!:happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Your a hottie!!! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (((yells to Bobbie to come check him out!!)))




AGREED. certified Hottie, good call Nat! x


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I hate the color pink and simply abhor "Hello Kitty". So what do eight of my friends and co-workers do? Band together like a pack of wolves to chip in and this atrocity made in my likeness just for me!








It's feels so good to be so loathed; I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard 'till I cried! I &#9829; them!


----------



## succubus_dxb

OneWickedAngel said:


> I hate the color pink and simply abhor "Hello Kitty". So what do eight of my friends and co-workers do? Band together like a pack of wolves to chip in and this atrocity made in my likeness just for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's feels so good to be so loathed; I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard 'till I cried! I &#9829; them!



bahahahaha that is fantastic, and you look as radiant as always x


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> I hate the color pink and simply abhor "Hello Kitty". So what do eight of my friends and co-workers do? Band together like a pack of wolves to chip in and this atrocity made in my likeness just for me!
> 
> It's feels so good to be so loathed; I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard 'till I cried! I &#9829; them!



Was she for a special occasion OWA, or a just because kinda thing? And you do look gorgeous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> I hate the color pink and simply abhor "Hello Kitty". So what do eight of my friends and co-workers do? Band together like a pack of wolves to chip in and this atrocity made in my likeness just for me!
> 
> 
> It's feels so good to be so loathed; I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard 'till I cried! I &#9829; them!



HAHAHAHAHAHA! I want one of my own! 
Too cute


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> bahahahaha that is fantastic, and you look as radiant as always x


Oh yeah, those mofos got me good - LOL! As I said on Facebook, with good friends like mine, I don't need enemas! Aww Thanks, SDXB! 



littlefairywren said:


> Was she for a special occasion OWA, or a just because kinda thing? And you do look gorgeous!


Special occasion? Nah, this was supposed to be an April Fool joke, but it takes several weeks to make a doll and the idea/order was placed sometime in March. This was nothing but a good old fashioned prank/payback for constantly making them miserable by living up the the "Wicked" part of my name, LOL. 

And thank you! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA! I want one of my own!
> Too cute



Here ya go! http://www.iamastuffedanimal.com, yes that is the actual name of the site. Have fun and don't forget to post pics of the finished product when you receive it.


----------



## Lamia

Here is a picture of me at Easter holding my neice's mini pug Gizmo he's the cutest dog EVER!!. He is so squishy!


----------



## balletguy

cute pic, and luv the dog


----------



## Linda

Lamia said:


> Here is a picture of me at Easter holding my neice's mini pug Gizmo he's the cutest dog EVER!!. He is so squishy!




Gizmo's expression is priceless!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> I hate the color pink and simply abhor "Hello Kitty". So what do eight of my friends and co-workers do? Band together like a pack of wolves to chip in and this atrocity made in my likeness just for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's feels so good to be so loathed; I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard 'till I cried! I &#9829; them!


I LOVE pink AND Hello Kitty and if I were your friend would probably have volunteered to hand it to you just to bust your chops. LOL


----------



## Nutty

Lamia said:


> Here is a picture of me at Easter holding my neice's mini pug Gizmo he's the cutest dog EVER!!. He is so squishy!



What a cute pug!!!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

adasiyan said:


> Gee I've been quiet on the forums lately.
> I realised that i havent posted a pic of me since my hair has grown much longer
> 
> For your viewin' pleasure... Mama Cass! i mean.. me
> 
> 
> excuse the poor quality of my webcam




Great pic! Love your hair, glasses, and you have a lovely complexion! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> I hate the color pink and simply abhor "Hello Kitty". So what do eight of my friends and co-workers do? Band together like a pack of wolves to chip in and this atrocity made in my likeness just for me!
> 
> 
> It's feels so good to be so loathed; I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard 'till I cried! I &#9829; them!



ROFLMAO!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HEHEHEHEHEHEHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! <snicker> 





Lamia said:


> Here is a picture of me at Easter holding my neice's mini pug Gizmo he's the cutest dog EVER!!. He is so squishy!



Both of you are too cute! :bow:


----------



## Saoirse

my friend and I were have an Alfred Dunner fashion show:


----------



## Lamia

Linda said:


> Gizmo's expression is priceless!



lol yeah I want to put DO NOT WANT as the caption...

He was a stray my niece's boyfriend found on a construction job. He was being chased by bigger dogs so her boyfriend stuck him in his car until his shift was done then took him home. They found the owner who had dumped him because it was his girlfriend's dog and she left him so didn't want him anymore. They said they used to blow pot smoke in his face...lovely people. So he now has a great home and he's very loving. I took a video of him nursing his stuffed animal. I think he might have been weened to early. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuZ9-NCUmwI


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamia said:


> lol yeah I want to put DO NOT WANT as the caption...
> 
> He was a stray my niece's boyfriend found on a construction job. He was being chased by bigger dogs so her boyfriend stuck him in his car until his shift was done then took him home. They found the owner who had dumped him because it was his girlfriend's dog and she left him so didn't want him anymore. They said they used to blow pot smoke in his face...lovely people. So he now has a great home and he's very loving. I took a video of him nursing his stuffed animal. I think he might have been weened to early.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuZ9-NCUmwI



I love the pic of you and Gizmo, Lamia. But this story made me cry. How can people throw away an animal, like so much garbage?! He is such a wee sweetheart, and that video makes my heart melt


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Glam.jpg


I am having my 40th birthday party next week, and I have been practicing wearing my tiara.


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> I love the pic of you and Gizmo, Lamia. But this story made me cry. How can people throw away an animal, like so much garbage?! He is such a wee sweetheart, and that video makes my heart melt


Seriously, ditto. What a cute dog, great pic, and kudos to the adopters!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> I LOVE pink AND Hello Kitty and if I were your friend would probably have volunteered to hand it to you just to bust your chops. LOL


HAHAHAHAHA! The one person who would have had the guts to hand it to me personally was not there. 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> ...snip...
> ROFLMAO!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HEHEHEHEHEHEHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! <snicker>
> 
> ...snip...


Yeah, it is pretty damn funny, I have to admit it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Here you go Lamia:
 

View attachment lamia-pug.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Shosh said:


> View attachment 79973
> 
> 
> I am having my 40th birthday party next week, and I have been practicing wearing my tiara.



40? No way!
You look 30:smitten:


----------



## willowmoon

Shosh said:


> View attachment 79973
> 
> 
> I am having my 40th birthday party next week, and I have been practicing wearing my tiara.



Yeah I was going to say early 30's myself


----------



## Laura2008

Me with my $3 Salvation Army hat.


----------



## Laura2008

Lamia said:


> Here is a picture of me at Easter holding my neice's mini pug Gizmo he's the cutest dog EVER!!. He is so squishy!



That's the cutest dog! I'm usually more of a cat person but omg is that little doggie adorable!


----------



## bigbuttlover39

that pug is absolutely friggin adorable!!!! and the fact that its name is gizmo, just makes him even cuter. i want ten of them right this instant!!! preferably in a room in my house, and whenever i walk into that room i want them all to chase me and try to give me hugs. THAT is what that lil pup makes me think lol.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> lol yeah I want to put DO NOT WANT as the caption...
> 
> He was a stray my niece's boyfriend found on a construction job. He was being chased by bigger dogs so her boyfriend stuck him in his car until his shift was done then took him home. They found the owner who had dumped him because it was his girlfriend's dog and she left him so didn't want him anymore. They said they used to blow pot smoke in his face...lovely people. So he now has a great home and he's very loving. I took a video of him nursing his stuffed animal. I think he might have been weened to early.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuZ9-NCUmwI



Poor baby.  People can really suck. 



Laura2008 said:


> Me with my $3 Salvation Army hat.



Great pic!


----------



## Lamia

OneWickedAngel said:


> Here you go Lamia:



lol  great work thanks for taking the time to do that!


----------



## Cece Larue

Surrounded by the people I love more than life!











Cece & Kohl! I love that little rascal.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 79973
> 
> 
> I am having my 40th birthday party next week, and I have been practicing wearing my tiara.



...as always you look incredible! So is this a new tiara or the old one? 

Have a wonderful birthday and year to come!!! :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cece Larue said:


> Surrounded by the people I love more than life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cece & Kohl! I love that little rascal.



Great pics, Cece! You are gorgeous hon, and Kohl is soooo cute!


----------



## HottiMegan

Me, all natural and foolin around with my webcam on my computer  

View attachment 100521-084753.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Me and my new shirt.... Apologies if i look a little flushed and wonky, today was the hottest day of the year so far in my little-ish town and it well and truly roasted me.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cece Larue said:


> Surrounded by the people I love more than life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cece & Kohl! I love that little rascal.


Love the pics. Love the pooch. You're a beautiful girl.


----------



## None

Relaxing after class.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Cece Larue said:


> Surrounded by the people I love more than life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cece & Kohl! I love that little rascal.



You're so pretty!:wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Marlowegarp, Lina and I at an art night on Mississippi called Bigger: Fat politics, fat fashion, fat art. Free wine, fashion and performance art ftw.













I hope Lina doesn't hate me too bad for that last picture. lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Cece Larue said:


> Surrounded by the people I love more than life!
> 
> 
> Cece & Kohl! I love that little rascal.



Great pics, and Kohl's adorable!



HottiMegan said:


> Me, all natural and foolin around with my webcam on my computer



Very nice! 



rellis10 said:


> Me and my new shirt.... Apologies if i look a little flushed and wonky, today was the hottest day of the year so far in my little-ish town and it well and truly roasted me.
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Great pic!



None said:


> Relaxing after class.



Too cute! 



MsSasha said:


> Marlowegarp, Lina and I at an art night on Mississippi called Bigger: Fat politics, fat fashion, fat art. Free wine, fashion and performance art ftw.
> 
> 
> I hope Lina doesn't hate me too bad for that last picture. lol



Fantastic pics, and that looks like it was fun!


----------



## Aust99

MsSasha said:


> I hope Lina doesn't hate me too bad for that last picture. lol



Great post... I want to hang out with you two... you look like such fun people.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 80048

Oh, you know... just taking a pic in the car before I leave... lol Final hair check before going out...

View attachment 80049

It was a friends birthday, we had to come in a fancy hat... I made mine out of newspaper, string and black paint...  (I was pretty proud of my almost free hat)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 80048
> 
> Oh, you know... just taking a pic in the car before I leave... lol Final hair check before going out...
> 
> 
> It was a friends birthday, we had to come in a fancy hat... I made mine out of newspaper, string and black paint...  (I was pretty proud of my almost free hat)



You're too gorgeous!

Love your newspaper, fancy hat.  lol


----------



## Scorsese86

Cece Larue said:


>



What a great photo! Was it taken by a professional photographer? Beautiful photo of a beautiful girl.


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 80048
> 
> Oh, you know... just taking a pic in the car before I leave... lol Final hair check before going out...
> 
> View attachment 80049
> 
> It was a friends birthday, we had to come in a fancy hat... I made mine out of newspaper, string and black paint...  (I was pretty proud of my almost free hat)



There's that cute face again
Lol, and what a hat


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 80048
> 
> Oh, you know... just taking a pic in the car before I leave... lol Final hair check before going out...
> 
> View attachment 80049
> 
> It was a friends birthday, we had to come in a fancy hat... I made mine out of newspaper, string and black paint...  (I was pretty proud of my almost free hat)



You look beautiful!


----------



## CastingPearls

At a wedding this weekend


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> At a wedding this weekend



You look great CP.


----------



## Tracii

Scorsese86 said:


> What a great photo! Was it taken by a professional photographer? Beautiful photo of a beautiful girl.




That is such a gorgeous pic I love the contrast.
Cece you are truly beautiful.


----------



## Cece Larue

littlefairywren said:


> Great pics, Cece! You are gorgeous hon, and Kohl is soooo cute!



Thank you so much darlin! Yeah, Kohl is precious!



CastingPearls said:


> Love the pics. Love the pooch. You're a beautiful girl.



Appreciated!! Sweet words from such an awesome lady. 



Oldtimer76 said:


> You're so pretty!:wubu:



Thank you sweets! 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pics, and Kohl's adorable!



Thank you Mizz!! He's a character... and he knows he's cute... which just makes him all the more loveable!



Scorsese86 said:


> What a great photo! Was it taken by a professional photographer? Beautiful photo of a beautiful girl.



Thank you! And yes, they were professionally taken. The photographer is an amazing lady and I had so much fun working with her. I'm looking forward to another sessoin!



Tracii said:


> That is such a gorgeous pic I love the contrast.
> Cece you are truly beautiful.



Thank you!!:wubu: You are absolutely beautiful as well!


----------



## largenlovely

here's another while out with my gal pals  

View attachment MeRT.jpg


----------



## Cece Larue

largenlovely said:


> here's another while out with my gal pals




Stunning!!!!


----------



## largenlovely

thank you and right back at ya 



Cece Larue said:


> Stunning!!!!


----------



## KHayes666

From the wedding I went to yesterday 

View attachment 18.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS

KHayes666 said:


> From the wedding I went to yesterday



Too cute for words. Love it.

Melissa you look totally radiant grrrl.

Aust99- i will officially add the word "fringe" to my vocabulary. That style is so darling.


----------



## Linda

KHayes666 said:


> From the wedding I went to yesterday



Quite dapper. Very nice!


----------



## CastingPearls

KHayes666 said:


> From the wedding I went to yesterday


Very Jake and Elwood. Nice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> From the wedding I went to yesterday



Great pic, Kevin


----------



## IdahoCynth

Me and my granddaughter Molly at the mall yesterday


----------



## CastingPearls

IdahoCynth said:


> Me and my granddaughter Molly at the mall yesterday


Awwww what a cutie!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> At a wedding this weekend



Looking great!



largenlovely said:


> here's another while out with my gal pals



Great pic!



KHayes666 said:


> From the wedding I went to yesterday



I see the wedding season has made its appearance on Dims lol. You look great, and the location looks beautiful! 



IdahoCynth said:


> Me and my granddaughter Molly at the mall yesterday



Great pic, and Molly's just too precious!


----------



## Vespertine

The last one is me with my sister, backstage before our dance troupe went on. We were robots and ravers! It was awesome! Plus a couple pics to show that I am not actually a robot with laser eyes x)


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Vespertine said:


> The last one is me with my sister, backstage before our dance troupe went on. We were robots and ravers! It was awesome! Plus a couple pics to show that I am not actually a robot with laser eyes x)



LOL! Great pics!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Just Me After Work.... 

View attachment momma.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

LoveBHMS said:


> Melissa you look totally radiant grrrl.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pic!



thanks bunches ladies


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> At a wedding this weekend



You look radiant, Elaine! 



MzDeeZyre said:


> Just Me After Work....



MzDee...so very pretty, and that colour is perfect on you too!


----------



## Lamia

Here is a pic of me and my niece (the owner of Gizmo) these were taken the same day. We had a lot of fun. 

Here we're posing for our yearbook photos






She told me to throw up a gang sign...I failed...it looks more like the hand position you see in various saint paintings from the renaissance. 






here is a rare picture of me and my sweetie together. He is visually impaired and bright flash from a camera hurts his eyes. So I am glad I have one with his eyes open. 






Sorry they're so big. After this photo shoot I turned into a zombie you can see those pictures over in Hyde Park in the zombie thread.  lol


----------



## Lamia

MzDeeZyre said:


> Just Me After Work....



so coy!! you're adorable 

Vespertine your pics look like you're having loads of fun!!

Idaho Cynth so cute!

Khayes very dapper makes me think of the blue brothers too lol "and some dry white toast"


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

MzDeeZyre said:


> Just Me After Work....



You look great!



Lamia said:


> Here is a pic of me and my niece (the owner of Gizmo) these were taken the same day. We had a lot of fun.
> 
> Here we're posing for our yearbook photos
> 
> 
> She told me to throw up a gang sign...I failed...it looks more like the hand position you see in various saint paintings from the renaissance.
> 
> 
> 
> here is a rare picture of me and my sweetie together. He is visually impaired and bright flash from a camera hurts his eyes. So I am glad I have one with his eyes open.
> 
> Sorry they're so big. After this photo shoot I turned into a zombie you can see those pictures over in Hyde Park in the zombie thread.  lol



Lovely pics!


----------



## toni

OneWickedAngel said:


> I hate the color pink and simply abhor "Hello Kitty".



Ummm, have you met Aris? LOL 

You better watch out, I might send this to her.


----------



## spiritangel

I have said it before and I will say it again there sure are tons of beautiful people on DIMM's

wonderful wonderful pics ebearyone


----------



## Aust99

KHayes666 said:


> From the wedding I went to yesterday


Looking sharp!!



IdahoCynth said:


> Me and my granddaughter Molly at the mall yesterday
> You look so incredibly happy... :happy:





Vespertine said:


> The last one is me with my sister, backstage before our dance troupe went on. We were robots and ravers! It was awesome! Plus a couple pics to show that I am not actually a robot with laser eyes x)


LOVE love love these... how fun!! You look fantastic... Love the costumes. 


MzDeeZyre said:


> Just Me After Work....


Girl.. look at those eyes.. :bow:


Lamia said:


> Here is a pic of me and my niece (the owner of Gizmo) these were taken the same day. We had a lot of fun.
> 
> Here we're posing for our yearbook photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me to throw up a gang sign...I failed...it looks more like the hand position you see in various saint paintings from the renaissance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a rare picture of me and my sweetie together. He is visually impaired and bright flash from a camera hurts his eyes. So I am glad I have one with his eyes open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're so big. After this photo shoot I turned into a zombie you can see those pictures over in Hyde Park in the zombie thread.  lol


You and your hunny look so sweet together... Your niece is stunning.... as are you:happy: Love the yearbook pics. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> You look radiant, Elaine!
> 
> 
> 
> MzDee...so very pretty, and that colour is perfect on you too!


Thank you madam!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamia said:


> Here is a pic of me and my niece (the owner of Gizmo) these were taken the same day. We had a lot of fun.
> 
> Here we're posing for our yearbook photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me to throw up a gang sign...I failed...it looks more like the hand position you see in various saint paintings from the renaissance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a rare picture of me and my sweetie together. He is visually impaired and bright flash from a camera hurts his eyes. So I am glad I have one with his eyes open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they're so big. After this photo shoot I turned into a zombie you can see those pictures over in Hyde Park in the zombie thread.  lol


Great pics!


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> Just Me After Work....


I love this pic. I love the highlights/streaks!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Me and Jen at her bachelorette party last Saturday.

[For those who don't know, Jen and her fiance, Steve, met in chat. They'll be married in less than 2 weeks!] 

View attachment DSC05356small.jpg


----------



## Vespertine

MizzSnakeBite said:


> LOL! Great pics!





Lamia said:


> Vespertine your pics look like you're having loads of fun!!





Aust99 said:


> LOVE love love these... how fun!! You look fantastic... Love the costumes.



x3 Thank you all, it was a great night!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MzDeeZyre said:


> Just Me After Work....


Absolutely gorgeous :bow:



Lamia said:


> Here is a pic of me and my niece (the owner of Gizmo) these were taken the same day. We had a lot of fun.
> 
> Here we're posing for our yearbook photos
> 
> here is a rare picture of me and my sweetie together. He is visually impaired and bright flash from a camera hurts his eyes. So I am glad I have one with his eyes open.



You have such a beautiful smile- truly radiant  



Sweet Tooth said:


> Me and Jen at her bachelorette party last Saturday.
> 
> [For those who don't know, Jen and her fiance, Steve, met in chat. They'll be married in less than 2 weeks!]



Supermodel Jen!!!! :bow:

I'm so happy for them


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Sweet Tooth said:


> Me and Jen at her bachelorette party last Saturday.
> 
> [For those who don't know, Jen and her fiance, Steve, met in chat. They'll be married in less than 2 weeks!]



Great pic! Congrats Jen and Steve!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

YAY! Thanks for posting that, Kris.  So happy for them! <3


----------



## Twilley

My reflection in the Sky Gate sculpture thingy on my recent excursion to Chicago...







Also, posing in front of a university billboard near our hostel (My hair looks enormous in this picture...)






It was a really great trip, I'm desperate to go back... I hate the south...


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Twilley said:


> It was a really great trip, I'm desperate to go back... I hate the south...



It is a pretty kick ass city, but then again I'm a bit biased since I live here full time! :happy: You're welcome to come stay with me anytime!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Twilley said:


> My reflection in the Sky Gate sculpture thingy on my recent excursion to Chicago...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, posing in front of a university billboard near our hostel (My hair looks enormous in this picture...)
> 
> 
> It was a really great trip, I'm desperate to go back... I hate the south...



Great pics!


----------



## mszwebs

ButlerGirl09 said:


> It is a pretty kick ass city, but then again I'm a bit biased since I live here full time! :happy: You're welcome to come stay with me anytime!



CHICAGO PARTY AT BUTLER GIRL'S!!!!!!


----------



## Christov

Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.

Right?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?



Great pic


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?


Right. Totally cool. Especially on you.


----------



## rellis10

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?



You look great dude, totally cool.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?


Yum




That is all


----------



## succubus_dxb

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?



alright....I may only be turning 23 this week, but the way i'm staring at this photo, makes me feel like a creepy old lady.... you wee hottie :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?



Woah, you are beautiful! :wubu:


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Having fun stretching! 

View attachment Angieatthebusstop.jpg


----------



## balletguy

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Having fun stretching!



wow u are talanted great pic


----------



## Twilley

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Having fun stretching!



Nice! I wish I were that flexible...I have old man joints v_v


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

succubus_dxb said:


> alright....I may only be turning 23 this week, but the way i'm staring at this photo, makes me feel like a creepy old lady.... you wee hottie :wubu:



I almost asked him his age myself but then decided the shameless approach was best. Welcome to Club Cougar


----------



## ButlerGirl09

mszwebs said:


> CHICAGO PARTY AT BUTLER GIRL'S!!!!!!



You're damn right! Come on over, I'm the hostess with the mostest!!


----------



## Cece Larue

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Welcome to Club Cougar


I am a card carrying member! haha


----------



## CastingPearls

Cece Larue said:


> I am a card carrying memeber! haha


LOL as am I. LOL


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Having fun stretching!



LOL Great pic 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I almost asked him his age myself but then decided the shameless approach was best. Welcome to Club Cougar



In the into thread, I'm pretty sure he said he's 18. lol


----------



## freakyfred

Smashing old chap


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

freakyfred said:


> Smashing old chap



HAHA! Love the pic!


----------



## freakyfred

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HAHA! Love the pic!



Hehe thanks :>


----------



## furious styles

1000 miles and runnin


----------



## Famouslastwords

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?



What turtleneck? I was too busy picturing you naked.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Twilley said:


> My reflection in the Sky Gate sculpture thingy on my recent excursion to Chicago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, posing in front of a university billboard near our hostel (My hair looks enormous in this picture...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a really great trip, I'm desperate to go back... I hate the south...



What's wrong with the South, it now is stocked with your raptor sister from a different mother! I swear your photo didn't load the first time around or I would have commented you sexy hottie you, and it wasn't because I was drooling over turtleneck boy, I promise. Although he is really really hot, my raptor friend.


----------



## Shosh

I just love everybody's photos! I shall get to you all with some rep!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Pretty girl.jpg


Webcam photo taken last night.


----------



## superodalisque

Sweet Tooth said:


> Me and Jen at her bachelorette party last Saturday.
> 
> [For those who don't know, Jen and her fiance, Steve, met in chat. They'll be married in less than 2 weeks!]



two of my favorite gorgeous blondes! beautiful :smitten:


----------



## superodalisque

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80195
> 
> 
> Webcam photo taken last night.



cutie pie!


----------



## Saoirse

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?



dude, turtlenecks rock. and so does your hair.


----------



## DeerVictory

I need a haircut.


----------



## Blackjack

Raegan said:


> I need a haircut.



Your pouty face looks like Billie Piper.

Which is definitely not a bad thing, because she's very cute.


----------



## Twilley

Famouslastwords said:


> What's wrong with the South, it now is stocked with your raptor sister from a different mother! I swear your photo didn't load the first time around or I would have commented you sexy hottie you, and it wasn't because I was drooling over turtleneck boy, I promise. Although he is really really hot, my raptor friend.



It's so unfair...that guy is too cute. I wish I could rock a turtleneck like that v_v


----------



## willowmoon

Raegan said:


> I need a haircut.



Awesome GIF -- love it! And very cute, too


----------



## Famouslastwords

Twilley said:


> It's so unfair...that guy is too cute. I wish I could rock a turtleneck like that v_v



But why would you wanna rock a turtleneck until now? Seriously, think about it. A turtleneck. A turtleneck. Just because one guy makes it cute doesn't mean the whole thing is cute. Besides, you make glasses cute! *hugs*

So, I live in Iiiiiiiiiiiindiana now, right across the border from Kentucky seriously like ten minutes from Northwestern Kentucky. When we gonna hang, homie?


----------



## Famouslastwords

Vespertine said:


> The last one is me with my sister, backstage before our dance troupe went on. We were robots and ravers! It was awesome! Plus a couple pics to show that I am not actually a robot with laser eyes x)



I wanted to say You're beautiful in your rep comment box but all I got to type was You'r before I accidentally hit the enter key. Oh well, I'm hopeless.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Raegan said:


> I need a haircut.



I went back three pages looking for this hoping to comment on it, then I ended up having to multiquote it with vespertine's because I fucked up her rep, couldn't find this and gave up, then I remembered you can click that blue arrow thing to the original post and found out it's only a few posts up. Oh well.

What I was going to say is, your hair looks nice either way. I love how you look always. If I was a lesbian, I would stop AT NOTHING to make you my bride!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Famouslastwords said:


> I went back three pages looking for this hoping to comment on it, then I ended up having to multiquote it with vespertine's because I fucked up her rep, couldn't find this and gave up, then I remembered you can click that blue arrow thing to the original post and found out it's only a few posts up. Oh well.
> 
> What I was going to say is, your hair looks nice either way. I love how you look always. If I was a lesbian, I would stop AT NOTHING to make you my bride!



Please do tell more about this blue arrow thing of which you speak?


----------



## Surlysomething

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?



Amazing photo.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please do tell more about this blue arrow thing of which you speak?



Omg, so like when you quote somebody, its right next to their name right. And like. It takes you to their original post so other people can quote them. Ama-za-ming. oinorite?


----------



## spiritangel

wow everyone looks so good


I so cant do turtlenecks (pretty sure we call em skivvys here) cause I hate the feeling of stuff like that around my neck unless its a scarf or some such that I can remove. but definately rocking the turtleneck there Cristov


Twilley your pics are soo rock and roll the second one soo looks like an album cover or some such


and the driving pic is cool too

think this bunch of pics is far tooo cool for school


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> 1000 miles and runnin



I fucking love this photo. I would die happy if I could take a shot like that.


----------



## Cece Larue

So many gorgeous people all in one place... it should be a crime!!!


----------



## Allie Cat

Cece Larue said:


> So many gorgeous people all in one place... it should be a crime!!!



If it's a crime then you're a criminal. 

..sorry I had to.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Raegan said:


> I need a haircut.



You're too adorable 



furious styles said:


> 1000 miles and runnin



Amazing shot!



Cece Larue said:


> So many gorgeous people all in one place... it should be a crime!!!



You look lovely.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Had to add one too!! 

View attachment Snapshot_20100331_10.jpg


----------



## Twilley

spiritangel said:


> wow everyone looks so good
> 
> 
> I so cant do turtlenecks (pretty sure we call em skivvys here) cause I hate the feeling of stuff like that around my neck unless its a scarf or some such that I can remove. but definately rocking the turtleneck there Cristov
> 
> 
> Twilley your pics are soo rock and roll the second one soo looks like an album cover or some such
> 
> 
> and the driving pic is cool too
> 
> think this bunch of pics is far tooo cool for school



Aw, thanks!


----------



## Twilley

Famouslastwords said:


> But why would you wanna rock a turtleneck until now? Seriously, think about it. A turtleneck. A turtleneck. Just because one guy makes it cute doesn't mean the whole thing is cute. Besides, you make glasses cute! *hugs*
> 
> So, I live in Iiiiiiiiiiiindiana now, right across the border from Kentucky seriously like ten minutes from Northwestern Kentucky. When we gonna hang, homie?



Lol, I was just in Kentucky on the way back from Chicago


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

SSBBWMJ said:


> Had to add one too!!



You're very pretty!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Cece Larue said:


> So many gorgeous people all in one place... it should be a crime!!!



My goodness you have beautiful eyes, Cece!


----------



## willowmoon

Cece Larue said:


> So many gorgeous people all in one place... it should be a crime!!!



Absolutely stunningly beautiful pic!


----------



## Christov

Thanks for all the nice comments on my picture folks, it's appreciated. 






At least in this one I bothered to do my hair.


----------



## Saoirse

Christov said:


> At least in this one I bothered to do my hair.



I want your hair...on my head.


----------



## rellis10

Saoirse said:


> I want your hair...on my head.



Must....Resist.....Making.........Joke!


----------



## Saoirse

rellis10 said:


> Must....Resist.....Making.........Joke!



go ahead. make a joke.


----------



## balletguy

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80195
> 
> 
> Webcam photo taken last night.



wow very cute pic


----------



## Micara

This is me, showing you all my don't-mess-with-me look. Wow, my nose looks huge.


----------



## Dromond

If I had any rep left to give out today, I'd rep you for this picture. Adorable!


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> This is me, showing you all my don't-mess-with-me look. Wow, my nose looks huge.


You look adorable.
Love the new pics everyone!!!!


----------



## spiritangel

Micara soo stern headmistress but in a totally sexy way lol

Christov you really are reddikulously good looking

and Cece just gorgeous as usual


----------



## AuntHen

furious styles said:


> 1000 miles and runnin




cool pic! Was it on timer or did QueenB take it or ?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> This is me, showing you all my don't-mess-with-me look. Wow, my nose looks huge.



Great pic; looks very dominatrix-ish, right Eric?


----------



## SSBBWMJ

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're very pretty!



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you!!!


----------



## spiritangel

playing with my webcam the other night hehe look at this as my attempt to be holly but think I need the red lips and straight hair lol


----------



## Lamia

spiritangel said:


> playing with my webcam the other night hehe look at this as my attempt to be holly but think I need the red lips and straight hair lol



lol I love Red Dwarf. It came out good you look really cute. 

For Holly though you really need more or a derisive sneer.


----------



## spiritangel

Lamia said:


> lol I love Red Dwarf. It came out good you look really cute.
> 
> For Holly though you really need more or a derisive sneer.



yeah I tried that just came out looking weird I am too happy lol


----------



## Rowan

Went to the goth club this last tuesday... 

View attachment goth1.jpg


View attachment goth6.jpg


----------



## Lamia

Rowan said:


> Went to the goth club this last tuesday...



Wow you look awesome!! Great pics!


----------



## spiritangel

I agree with Lamia you look awesome love the coresette


----------



## Shosh

My 40th birthday party was wonderful.

I have had professional photos taken, but here is a pic I snapped myself.

View attachment Party girl.jpg


----------



## Agent 007

Wow, Shosh you look smashing. And you don't look like 40 at all; I would have guessed 28-29.

Btw, happy belated birthday greetings! Did you have a good time?


----------



## Gspoon

I say, Christov! You look very youthful!


----------



## spiritangel

Shosh said:


> My 40th birthday party was wonderful.
> 
> I have had professional photos taken, but here is a pic I snapped myself.
> 
> View attachment 80268



Love the tiara you look wonderful hope you had an amazing time


----------



## fanofdimensions

cute picture of a cute woman!



largenlovely said:


> here's another while out with my gal pals


----------



## fanofdimensions

largenlovely said:


> here's a recent one of me before i went out with my gals for a night out on the town



that dress look great on you and I love your shoes! and it looks like you've been getting a tan!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shrunk 2.jpg


Emerald green is my favorite color. I loved my eye shadow also.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Nighty.jpg


Me in my nighty before I put on my party dress.


----------



## Aust99

Love the tiara Susanna... Happy 40th Birthday... x


----------



## Christov

Gspoon said:


> I say, Christov! You look very youthful!


Eh, what can I say? I moisturise.


----------



## willowmoon

Christov said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on my picture folks, it's appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least in this one I bothered to do my hair.



I'm a straight dude and hey, I can admit Christov is a good-looking guy! No wonder some of the ladies here on Dims fawn over him!


----------



## furious styles

to beej : my friend miguel took that shot, he's really talented. it's cleaned up in ps.


----------



## frankman

problems posting..


----------



## LuvEmLarge

Rowan said:


> Went to the goth club this last tuesday...



That outfit looks great on you. By the expression on your face, you were looking forward to to an evening of fun. Did you enjoy yourself?


----------



## LuvEmLarge

largenlovely said:


> here's a recent one of me before i went out with my gals for a night out on the town



Really nice picture and the dress is a nice touch also.


----------



## Piink

Here is one of me:






_Hopefully this shows up. If not I will try and fix it. _

Don't remember when it was taken but it is my most recent. I hate photos. Well I hate being in them. Put me behind the camera and I am all smiles. Stick me in front and 99.9% of the time I make faces.


----------



## kayrae

Don't hide behind the camera!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Piink said:


> Here is one of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hopefully this shows up. If not I will try and fix it. _
> 
> Don't remember when it was taken but it is my most recent. I hate photos. Well I hate being in them. Put me behind the camera and I am all smiles. Stick me in front and 99.9% of the time I make faces.




Yeah definitely what Kayrae said!! You are beautiful!


----------



## pinkylou

Meeee! Obviously taking my own pic...as usual lol!


----------



## HottiMegan

Shosh said:


> My 40th birthday party was wonderful.
> 
> I have had professional photos taken, but here is a pic I snapped myself.
> 
> View attachment 80268



You look beautiful  I'm glad you had a great party


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to the fair yesterday and played some midway games. Max was guaranteed a toy with these games. Nice little afternoon activity  
so this is me and Max yesterday. 

View attachment 29137_1479977606545_1446941300_31294807_3307129_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99

lol.. great pic Megan.. Max looks so happy, as do you.


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> We went to the fair yesterday and played some midway games. Max was guaranteed a toy with these games. Nice little afternoon activity
> so this is me and Max yesterday.



How fun! Great pic Megan.


----------



## Micara

Me, bored and lonely on a Saturday night.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> playing with my webcam the other night hehe look at this as my attempt to be holly but think I need the red lips and straight hair lol



You're adorable 



Rowan said:


> Went to the goth club this last tuesday...



You and your outfit look great!



Piink said:


> Here is one of me:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hopefully this shows up. If not I will try and fix it. _
> 
> Don't remember when it was taken but it is my most recent. I hate photos. Well I hate being in them. Put me behind the camera and I am all smiles. Stick me in front and 99.9% of the time I make faces.



You're too cute. 

I'm camera shy too; well, more like camera phobic. lol



pinkylou said:


> Meeee! Obviously taking my own pic...as usual lol!



Great pic



HottiMegan said:


> We went to the fair yesterday and played some midway games. Max was guaranteed a toy with these games. Nice little afternoon activity
> so this is me and Max yesterday.



Aww; too sweet! Looks like you two had a blast.



Micara said:


> Me, bored and lonely on a Saturday night.



Great pic!


----------



## CaitiDee

Me at a BBQ recently. I may or may not have been hammered. 

View attachment 30685_1480331491161_1320023848_31263029_3391885_n.jpg


View attachment 30685_1480332411184_1320023848_31263042_7913964_n.jpg


View attachment 30685_1480332971198_1320023848_31263051_3143679_n.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CaitiDee said:


> Me at a BBQ recently. I may or may not have been hammered.



LOL Great pics


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Hall 9.jpg

Here I am wearing my tiara.

View attachment Hall 18.jpg

The birthday fatty!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80312
> 
> Here I am wearing my tiara.
> 
> View attachment 80313
> 
> The birthday Queen!



Fixed.


----------



## rellis10

Amen Jon, Queen indeed.

Shosh, you look gorgeous


----------



## Never2fat4me

CaitiDee said:


> Me at a BBQ recently. I may or may not have been hammered.



Love the bottom pic best of all! You look like you are having a great time.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80312
> 
> Here I am wearing my tiara.
> 
> View attachment 80313
> 
> The birthday fatty!



You look incredible!!! I hope you had a wonderful time!!! Best wishes for a wonderful year!!!!

Hugs and kisses!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Aust99 said:


> lol.. great pic Megan.. Max looks so happy, as do you.





Shosh said:


> How fun! Great pic Megan.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're adorable
> Aww; too sweet! Looks like you two had a blast.



Thanks you guys. We had a lot of fun at the fair. That is until we spent our budget and Max got grumpy  Alex loved the farm animals. Max won a big monkey in that race


----------



## HottiMegan

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80312
> 
> Here I am wearing my tiara.
> 
> View attachment 80313
> 
> The birthday fatty!



really pretty dress!


----------



## thatgirl08

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80312
> 
> Here I am wearing my tiara.
> 
> View attachment 80313
> 
> The birthday fatty!



Awesome pictures :] Glad your party was fun!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Pictures from my night out with my mom and her friends.








Excuse the horrible makeup. This was after 4 hours of being in an overly hot bar, and dancing.


----------



## Linda

Goofing around at a BBQ. I don't know why I feel the need to advertise my occupation on my shirt. haha 

View attachment party 090.JPG


----------



## Shosh

Your Plump Princess said:


> Pictures from my night out with my mom and her friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the horrible makeup. This was after 4 hours of being in an overly hot bar, and dancing.



Great glasses!



Linda said:


> Goofing around at a BBQ. I don't know why I feel the need to advertise my occupation on my shirt. haha



You have a nice smile.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks you guys. We had a lot of fun at the fair. That is until we spent our budget and Max got grumpy  Alex loved the farm animals. Max *won a big monkey in that race*



Hope it's potty trained! 



Your Plump Princess said:


> Pictures from my night out with my mom and her friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the horrible makeup. This was after 4 hours of being in an overly hot bar, and dancing.



Great pics. love the glasses!



Linda said:


> Goofing around at a BBQ. I don't know why I feel the need to advertise my occupation on my shirt. haha



Great pic


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Erin and Shosh.jpg


Here I am with my darling niece Erin at my 40th birthday party. She always delights me. I love her so much.:wubu:


----------



## joswitch

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80312
> 
> Here I am wearing my tiara.
> 
> View attachment 80313
> 
> The birthday fatty!



Happy Birthday Shosh!


----------



## Linda

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80353
> 
> 
> Here I am with my darling niece Erin at my 40th birthday party. She always delights me. I love her so much.:wubu:



What a doll she is.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Shosh!* You Look SO beautiful! Like a fairy tale princess! And your neice is so sweet!

It looks like you had a pretty awesome party!  It's nice to see more photos of you, it's been a long while [or so it seems?].


----------



## Proner

Everyone look very great! 
So once again boredom pics and new haircut. 

View attachment DSCN4472.JPG


View attachment DSCN4481.JPG


View attachment DSCN4471.JPG


----------



## Vespertine

Your Plump Princess said:


> Pictures from my night out with my mom and her friends.



I love those glasses! You look like you had fun 



Linda said:


> Goofing around at a BBQ. I don't know why I feel the need to advertise my occupation on my shirt. haha



Lol! I love it! Cute smile.



Shosh said:


> Here I am with my darling niece Erin at my 40th birthday party. She always delights me. I love her so much.:wubu:



I love all your bday pics, you look freakin fabulous. Happy belated! eta: niece is adorable too!



Proner said:


> Everyone look very great!
> So once again boredom pics and new haircut.



Nice 'do


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80312
> 
> Here I am wearing my tiara.
> 
> View attachment 80313
> 
> The birthday fatty!





Shosh said:


> View attachment 80353
> 
> 
> Here I am with my darling niece Erin at my 40th birthday party. She always delights me. I love her so much.:wubu:



That dress looks wonderful on you Shosh. Love the sweet picture with your Fairy Princess. So glad you had such a nice birthday


----------



## Jigen

Shosh said:


> View attachment 80312
> 
> Here I am wearing my tiara.
> 
> View attachment 80313
> 
> The birthday fatty!



You look great.


----------



## WomanlyHips

I thought I'd share a picture, it's been awhile. Taken while in Dallas for a bbw event that I didn't actually end up going to. Funny lesson- you never know how a random smile, from a perfect stranger, in an unfamiliar bookstore could end up changing a whole weekend of plans! 

View attachment GigiDallasResized.jpg


----------



## balletguy

WomanlyHips said:


> I thought I'd share a picture, it's been awhile. Taken while in Dallas for a bbw event that I didn't actually end up going to. Funny lesson- you never know how a random smile, from a perfect stranger, in an unfamiliar bookstore could end up changing a whole weekend of plans!





Very cute pic!


----------



## rellis10

First day of work over and done with...wasnt as painful as i thought  and i was unusually chilled out all morning. Here's a couple of pics of me before i left....


----------



## Dromond

My wife and I on our honeymoon last November. We're squinting because the sun was right in our eyes! Ack!

We are not associated with the tour bus in the background.

View attachment 80402


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> First day of work over and done with...wasnt as painful as i thought  and i was unusually chilled out all morning. Here's a couple of pics of me before i left....



You look very sharp!! I am glad that you had a good first day.


----------



## Micara

Dromond said:


> My wife and I on our honeymoon last November. We're squinting because the sun was right in our eyes! Ack!
> 
> We are not associated with the tour bus in the background.
> 
> View attachment 80402



Awww you guys make an adorable couple!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Everyone look very great!
> So once again boredom pics and new haircut.



As always, you're looking fantastic, even though you're bored. 



WomanlyHips said:


> I thought I'd share a picture, it's been awhile. Taken while in Dallas for a bbw event that I didn't actually end up going to. Funny lesson- you never know how a random smile, from a perfect stranger, in an unfamiliar bookstore could end up changing a whole weekend of plans!



Great pic!



rellis10 said:


> First day of work over and done with...wasnt as painful as i thought  and i was unusually chilled out all morning. Here's a couple of pics of me before i left....



You're looking great!



Dromond said:


> My wife and I on our honeymoon last November. We're squinting because the sun was right in our eyes! Ack!
> 
> We are not associated with the tour bus in the background.



You two make an adorable couple


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> First day of work over and done with...wasnt as painful as i thought  and i was unusually chilled out all morning. Here's a couple of pics of me before i left....



Yay!!! I am so glad your first day was a good one.


----------



## Dromond

Micara said:


> Awww you guys make an adorable couple!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You two make an adorable couple



It seems we have a consensus. 

Thank you both, and obviously I agree.


----------



## lalatx

Went to South Padre for the Holiday weekend... Took way to many pictures to post on here... tons on the facebook 

View attachment padre.jpg


View attachment padre2.jpg


View attachment sunset 3.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

lalatx said:


> Went to South Padre for the Holiday weekend... Took way to many pictures to post on here... tons on the facebook



What great pics!!!


----------



## Cece Larue

MizzSnakeBite said:


> What great pics!!!



Agreed! Oh how I love Padre!


----------



## lalatx

MizzSnakeBite said:


> What great pics!!!





Cece Larue said:


> Agreed! Oh how I love Padre!



Thank you both. We just got home last night so I am still recovering and waiting to see everyone's pictures. We stayed at a really amazing artsy condo.


----------



## spiritangel

gorgeous siloutte style pics Lalatx

and as usual soo many other gorgeous pics to

here is me in my new dress, hmm being single can make it hard to get full length shots specially as I have weird mirrors here so a mirrored window (mind you I dont really have a phone in the middle of me lol) is the best I had today so here is me in my new dress

I have no idea why the first pic is showing sideways tried to fix it 










(bad face lol in this one focusing on the I have an Idea will it work forgot to smile )


and from the front


----------



## Micara

spiritangel said:


> gorgeous siloutte style pics Lalatx
> 
> and as usual soo many other gorgeous pics to
> 
> here is me in my new dress, hmm being single can make it hard to get full length shots specially as I have weird mirrors here so a mirrored window (mind you I dont really have a phone in the middle of me lol) is the best I had today so here is me in my new dress
> 
> I have no idea why the first pic is showing sideways tried to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bad face lol in this one focusing on the I have an Idea will it work forgot to smile )
> 
> 
> and from the front



Adorable!!!! Love the dress!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

spiritangel said:


> gorgeous siloutte style pics Lalatx
> 
> and as usual soo many other gorgeous pics to
> 
> here is me in my new dress, hmm being single can make it hard to get full length shots specially as I have weird mirrors here so a mirrored window (mind you I dont really have a phone in the middle of me lol) is the best I had today so here is me in my new dress
> 
> I have no idea why the first pic is showing sideways tried to fix it
> 
> 
> (bad face lol in this one focusing on the I have an Idea will it work forgot to smile )
> 
> 
> and from the front



Lovely! :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

Hugs thanks Micara and MizzSnakeBite 

that was the dress I got off ebay a while back been to cold to wear it anywhere and today is like summer outside so thought perfect opportunity


----------



## WomanlyHips

balletguy said:


> Very cute pic!



Thanks, I appreciate that


----------



## PhatChk

me! lol


----------



## lalatx

PhatChk said:


> me! lol



Love the top super cute


----------



## spiritangel

lalatx said:


> Love the top super cute



I agree and you look super cute in it


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

PhatChk said:


> me! lol



You look great; love the top and necklace!


----------



## Lamia

I got my hair cut. I have bangs now and I am going a little blonde for the summer. This isn't the best picture but oh well!!. 

gah picture too big this is better







oh and I made an intro video for the youtube dimensions interaction thing. You should check it out and then make on of yourself and post it if you haven't already. Great videos uploaded so far. 

Here is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> me! lol



You're so pretty:wubu:


----------



## Lamia

PhatChk said:


> me! lol



Beautiful!! You're so cute. 

SpiritAngel You're so adorable and your shoe is untied!!

Rellis you look very handsome for your first day of work. 

Lala great pictures if looks like you had a great time!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Lamia said:


> I got my hair cut. I have bangs now and I am going a little blonde for the summer. This isn't the best picture but oh well!!.
> 
> gah picture too big this is better
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I made an intro video for the youtube dimensions interaction thing. You should check it out and then make on of yourself and post it if you haven't already. Great videos uploaded so far.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DimensionsMagazine



Great pic, and I love your hair!


----------



## Dromond

So many beautiful women, so little reputation to give out. *sigh*


----------



## spiritangel

Dromond said:


> So many beautiful women, so little reputation to give out. *sigh*



there is always tommorrow


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> gorgeous siloutte style pics Lalatx
> 
> and as usual soo many other gorgeous pics to
> 
> here is me in my new dress, hmm being single can make it hard to get full length shots specially as I have weird mirrors here so a mirrored window (mind you I dont really have a phone in the middle of me lol) is the best I had today so here is me in my new dress
> 
> I have no idea why the first pic is showing sideways tried to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bad face lol in this one focusing on the I have an Idea will it work forgot to smile )
> 
> 
> and from the front



Lovely dress SpiritAngel... You look so pretty in it. 








Psst - your laces are undone


----------



## succubus_dxb

spiritangel said:


> gorgeous siloutte style pics Lalatx
> 
> and as usual soo many other gorgeous pics to
> 
> here is me in my new dress.........



oh my god, you have the most beautiful smile! Love the dress too, great colours



PhatChk said:


> me! lol



classically beautiful look  looking great


----------



## succubus_dxb

this is me on my birthday the other day- sitting at the bar after a lonnnnngggggggggg shift, enjoying a few drinkies with my mates. Showing off the ta-tas too, bobviously. 

View attachment 30265_10150206051375179_594410178_12851267_5204005_n.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

succubus_dxb said:


> this is me on my birthday the other day- sitting at the bar after a lonnnnngggggggggg shift, enjoying a few drinkies with my mates. Showing off the ta-tas too, bobviously.



Great pic; you're too gorgeous!


----------



## succubus_dxb

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pic; you're too gorgeous!



and you're too awesome xxx


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> this is me on my birthday the other day- sitting at the bar after a lonnnnngggggggggg shift, enjoying a few drinkies with my mates. Showing off the ta-tas too, bobviously.



Cute as always, Bobbie!


----------



## Lamia

succubus_dxb said:


> this is me on my birthday the other day- sitting at the bar after a lonnnnngggggggggg shift, enjoying a few drinkies with my mates. Showing off the ta-tas too, bobviously.



You sexy thang! Love the eyebrow!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

succubus_dxb said:


> and you're too awesome xxx



thank ya, missus! :blush:


----------



## spiritangel

succubus_dxb said:


> this is me on my birthday the other day- sitting at the bar after a lonnnnngggggggggg shift, enjoying a few drinkies with my mates. Showing off the ta-tas too, bobviously.



I agree gorgeous as usual


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> this is me on my birthday the other day- sitting at the bar after a lonnnnngggggggggg shift, enjoying a few drinkies with my mates. Showing off the ta-tas too, bobviously.



Do the ta tas get you more tips??
:happy:love the pic.


----------



## Shosh

I think it is ok to post fat girl angle pics, as long as you post some full body shot pics as well.

Otherwise it comes off like you are trying to hide who you are.


----------



## Shosh

Wrong thread lol

I was supposed to post these in the fat girl angle thread sorry! 

View attachment Party girl.jpg


View attachment Erin and Shosh.jpg


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> there is always tommorrow



True! I just have to have patience. Something I've never been known for having...


----------



## PhatChk

lalatx said:


> Love the top super cute





spiritangel said:


> I agree and you look super cute in it





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look great; love the top and necklace!





Lamia said:


> Beautiful!! You're so cute.
> 
> SpiritAngel You're so adorable and your shoe is untied!!
> 
> Rellis you look very handsome for your first day of work.
> 
> Lala great pictures if looks like you had a great time!!





succubus_dxb said:


> oh my god, you have the most beautiful smile! Love the dress too, great colours
> 
> 
> 
> classically beautiful look  looking great



Thank you! guys ^_^

The out fit was a mom creation. She is awesome!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

She just moved in with me about two days ago, and we managed to get a snapshot of us relaxing after bringing her stuff up those stairs! 

View attachment AngieandBella.jpg


View attachment AngieandBella2.jpg


----------



## Noir

SuperSizedAngie said:


> She just moved in with me about two days ago, and we managed to get a snapshot of us relaxing after bringing her stuff up those stairs!



Wow that looks like the best bed ever right now :shocked: You two are definitely cuties.


----------



## Heyyou

Cute pics everybody


----------



## Noir

Out with friends on summer nights.


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 said:


> Lovely dress SpiritAngel... You look so pretty in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst - your laces are undone



lol I knew that and you get rep for being sooo observant just erm well bending to do it up would have been a problem in those jeans lol


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Hi gang. Long time no see. 

View attachment april 2010.jpg


----------



## balletguy

SuperSizedAngie said:


> She just moved in with me about two days ago, and we managed to get a snapshot of us relaxing after bringing her stuff up those stairs!



that is a great pic.


----------



## Scorsese86

succubus_dxb said:


> this is me on my birthday the other day- sitting at the bar after a lonnnnngggggggggg shift, enjoying a few drinkies with my mates. Showing off the ta-tas too, bobviously.



Bruce Springsteen wrote a song for me, to you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hdt5gI9IYc


----------



## Shosh

SuperSizedAngie said:


> She just moved in with me about two days ago, and we managed to get a snapshot of us relaxing after bringing her stuff up those stairs!



Great pics! Love the shades.


----------



## g-squared

Now that Mustache May is over and I shaved, I figured I would whore myself out for compliments and/or rep by posting before and after pictures.

before:
View attachment Photo 107.jpg


after:
View attachment Photo 128.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Flyin Lilac said:


> Hi gang. Long time no see.



What a lovely warm smile you have. So pretty.


----------



## succubus_dxb

littlefairywren said:


> Cute as always, Bobbie!





Lamia said:


> You sexy thang! Love the eyebrow!!





spiritangel said:


> I agree gorgeous as usual





Aust99 said:


> Do the ta tas get you more tips??
> :happy:love the pic.




I LOVE YOU ALL. lol



Scorsese86 said:


> Bruce Springsteen wrote a song for me, to you:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hdt5gI9IYc



you are the sweetest, as per usual


----------



## imfree

Flyin Lilac said:


> Hi gang. Long time no see.



Welcome back, lovely Gal. Are you that cool bass-playin' Gal?:bow:


----------



## Paul

Very pretty pics Spiritangel



spiritangel said:


> gorgeous siloutte style pics Lalatx
> 
> and as usual soo many other gorgeous pics to
> 
> here is me in my new dress, hmm being single can make it hard to get full length shots specially as I have weird mirrors here so a mirrored window (mind you I dont really have a phone in the middle of me lol) is the best I had today so here is me in my new dress
> 
> I have no idea why the first pic is showing sideways tried to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bad face lol in this one focusing on the I have an Idea will it work forgot to smile )
> 
> 
> and from the front


----------



## Paul

You are alwys gorgeous in ypur pictures PhatChk



PhatChk said:


> me! lol


----------



## Fluffy51888

Me and my little cousin. We're a lot alike.  

View attachment meandtaylor2.jpg


----------



## Andy Holik

Tooz said:


> There are quite a few pictures of me, if you know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me on the haters couch, lookin' like a hater.



Ecellent picture


----------



## Andy Holik

Raegan said:


> I need a haircut.



Int the first moment you looks so sad but conjures into existence beautiful smile


----------



## Wagimawr

Fluffy51888 said:


> We're a lot alike.






<3


----------



## KittyKitten

My new hairstyle for the summer, auburn highlights. I will switch back when I'm bored. LOL.


----------



## Christov

Messy hair, and yes, I did play around in photoshop a little with this one.


----------



## The Orange Mage

What's that "The Prisoner"-related merchandise behind you? DVD set? Board game? Collectible sex toy set? Inquiring minds are inquire!


----------



## Christov

The blu-ray box set. I love it so much; it was totally worth the money.


----------



## Oldtimer76

happyface83 said:


> My new hairstyle for the summer, auburn highlights. I will switch back when I'm bored. LOL.



:wubu::smitten::wubu:


----------



## Shosh

happyface83 said:


> My new hairstyle for the summer, auburn highlights. I will switch back when I'm bored. LOL.



What a gorgeous girl! So pretty.


----------



## HottiMegan

happyface83 said:


> My new hairstyle for the summer, auburn highlights. I will switch back when I'm bored. LOL.



It looks really nice


----------



## KittyKitten

HottiMegan said:


> It looks really nice





Shosh said:


> What a gorgeous girl! So pretty.





Oldtimer76 said:


> :wubu::smitten::wubu:



Thanks guys!


----------



## Dromond

Gorgeous. I can't rep you right now, or I would for those pics.


----------



## Surlysomething

Fluffy51888 said:


> Me and my little cousin. We're a lot alike.




So cute! I love the colours of your top...very summery and bright!


----------



## Blackjack

Christov said:


> The blu-ray box set. I love it so much; it was totally worth the money.



I love you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Flyin Lilac said:


> Hi gang. Long time no see.



Great to see you back 



succubus_dxb said:


> this is me on my birthday the other day- sitting at the bar after a lonnnnngggggggggg shift, enjoying a few drinkies with my mates. Showing off the ta-tas too, bobviously.



You look like you own the world. One of the best I have seen of you :bow:



Noir said:


> Out with friends on summer nights.



Very nice



Fluffy51888 said:


> Me and my little cousin. We're a lot alike.



So sweet 



happyface83 said:


> My new hairstyle for the summer, auburn highlights. I will switch back when I'm bored. LOL.



You're on fire. Great pics all over the boards :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

SuperSizedAngie said:


> She just moved in with me about two days ago, and we managed to get a snapshot of us relaxing after bringing her stuff up those stairs!



Great pic; love the kitten 



Noir said:


> Out with friends on summer nights.



Very nice



Flyin Lilac said:


> Hi gang. Long time no see.



You look lovely 



g-squared said:


> Now that Mustache May is over and I shaved, I figured I would whore myself out for compliments and/or rep by posting before and after pictures.
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> after:



LOL Great pics, and since you're admitting to whoring for compliments and rep; I'll give ya both. 



Fluffy51888 said:


> Me and my little cousin. We're a lot alike.



You two are both adorable 



happyface83 said:


> My new hairstyle for the summer, auburn highlights. I will switch back when I'm bored. LOL.



Great pic, and I love the hair!



Christov said:


> Messy hair, and yes, I did play around in photoshop a little with this one.



Look great


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Shosh said:


> What a lovely warm smile you have. So pretty.



Thanks so much Shosh. Your pics are awfully cute too!




imfree said:


> Welcome back, lovely Gal. Are you that cool bass-playin' Gal?:bow:



Well, Imfree, I _was _that allegedly "cool" bass player. But now I'm playing keyboards in another band. The previous one broke up.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great to see you back




Thanks GEF 



MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look lovely



Thank you very much Mizz


----------



## CastingPearls

Happyface...Love it. Love the color too.


----------



## Mathias

A picture of me snapped during vacation in NJ!


----------



## Lamia

happyface83 said:


> My new hairstyle for the summer, auburn highlights. I will switch back when I'm bored. LOL.



So pretty!! 



Christov: You're very adorable and I love the Joker up on the top shelf. 

Mathias: Great smile!


----------



## Mikey

spiritangel said:


> gorgeous siloutte style pics Lalatx
> 
> and as usual soo many other gorgeous pics to
> 
> here is me in my new dress, hmm being single can make it hard to get full length shots specially as I have weird mirrors here so a mirrored window (mind you I dont really have a phone in the middle of me lol) is the best I had today so here is me in my new dress
> 
> I have no idea why the first pic is showing sideways tried to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bad face lol in this one focusing on the I have an Idea will it work forgot to smile )
> 
> 
> and from the front



Your photos are quite lovely!!


----------



## rellis10

Shirt open, flushed and in desperate need of that cold drink.....my lord it's been hot today. 






Cheers!


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> Shirt open, flushed and in desperate need of that cold drink.....my lord it's been hot today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Is that Dr Pepper Zero?? Gimme, gimme, gimme!!!! (Please) :happy:


----------



## Heyyou

happyface83 said:


> My new hairstyle for the summer, auburn highlights. I will switch back when I'm bored. LOL.



Looking like a little porcelain doll. Pretty almond eyes and skin.


----------



## rellis10

Micara said:


> Is that Dr Pepper Zero?? Gimme, gimme, gimme!!!! (Please) :happy:



HAHA...It is indeed. Gotta love the Dr. Pepper!


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> Is that Dr Pepper Zero?? Gimme, gimme, gimme!!!! (Please) :happy:



Dr. Pepper Zero? I don't think we have that in the states yet. Damn.

Micara, do you know if we do? I haven't seen it out here in Wisconsin, and you're next door.


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Dr. Pepper Zero? I don't think we have that in the states yet. Damn.



I haven't seen it yet. Of course, it will probably take a million years to get to where I live. Holy crap, that makes me want it even more!!! :smitten:


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Dr. Pepper Zero? I don't think we have that in the states yet. Damn.



Hehe, the UK kicks ass, only because we got Dr. Pepper Zero ahead of America. Otherwise, we're useless


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yep, it's that time again. The old thread has grown too long so let the new one begin
> 
> Risible will be closing the old thread soon.
> 
> I will go first since I opened it
> 
> 
> From within the past couple of months...the lighting isn't prime but I still think they are okay



%^#@*^(#!!! Rep system won't let me Rep you!
You're beautiful!:bow:


----------



## Christov

Christov said:


> Messy hair, and yes, I did play around in photoshop a little with this one.


Argh! I've just realised how many sequins are missing from my Sex Pistols top. Stupid things started coming off after the first bloody wash.


----------



## rellis10

Christov said:


> Argh! I've just realised how many sequins are missing from my Sex Pistols top. Stupid things started coming off after the first bloody wash.



I think when you're dealing with something retro like the Sex Pistols it's better to look worn. But dont worry either way dude, you look great anyway.


----------



## KnottyOne

Lil bro on his way to prom.... he got all the looks haha


----------



## Christov

rellis10 said:


> I think when you're dealing with something retro like the Sex Pistols it's better to look worn. But dont worry either way dude, you look great anyway.


Thanks man.  

I'm just little miffed about it falling to pieces so soon after I got it. I suppose I can use fabric paint to replace the logo once all the sequins have dropped off.


----------



## Tad

KnottyOne said:


> Lil bro on his way to prom.... he got all the looks haha



Wow, fashion really does repeat.....my first thought was you'd scanned an old pic from the late 70s! It suits him, however


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Mathias said:


> A picture of me snapped during vacation in NJ!



Hi there handsome :batting:



rellis10 said:


> Shirt open, flushed and in desperate need of that cold drink.....my lord it's been hot today.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Great pic; you look adorable, and I hope things cool down some for you! It's as hot as hell here, and it's going to get worse. 102*F tomorrow, and it's not even summer. :-/



KnottyOne said:


> Lil bro on his way to prom.... he got all the looks haha



Great pic!


----------



## lalatx

A underwater snorkeling picture. Also a picture with 2 of my best buddies on our last day on vacation all of us suffering from lack of sleep, heat exhaustion, no make up and possibly still drunk from the night before. 

View attachment n653217806_2071535_4028089.jpg


View attachment DSCI0153.JPG


----------



## Micara

I posted this on another thread, but I may as well put it here too. This is me, goofing around at work. Actually, this was my face when I saw that Dr Pepper Zero in Rick's hand today!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Micara said:


> I posted this on another thread, but I may as well put it here too. This is me, goofing around at work. Actually, this was my face when I saw that Dr Pepper Zero in Rick's hand today!!!



LOL

Love the pic! It looks like you're holding an imaginary can. lol


----------



## cooljoeyd

new pic of me 

View attachment Photo 15.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

cooljoeyd said:


> new pic of me



Great pic of your puppy dog eyes


----------



## Mathias

Micara said:


> I posted this on another thread, but I may as well put it here too. This is me, goofing around at work. Actually, this was my face when I saw that Dr Pepper Zero in Rick's hand today!!!



Hello there! :batting:


----------



## AuntHen

Micara said:


> I posted this on another thread, but I may as well put it here too. This is me, goofing around at work. Actually, this was my face when I saw that Dr Pepper Zero in Rick's hand today!!!




I love this Micara!


----------



## Gingembre

KnottyOne said:


> Lil bro on his way to prom.... he got all the looks haha



I see he grew his hair again! He looks cute...and has a very pretty date too.


This is me in the park earlier, laughing a LOT at something my friend was saying. Didn't realise my bewbs were quite so on show!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Gingembre said:


> I see he grew his hair again! He looks cute...and has a very pretty date too.
> 
> 
> This is me in the park earlier, laughing a LOT at something my friend was saying. Didn't realise my bewbs were quite so on show!



Love the pic; you look great


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm floating away today.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

OneWickedAngel said:


> I hate the color pink and simply abhor "Hello Kitty". So what do eight of my friends and co-workers do? Band together like a pack of wolves to chip in and this atrocity made in my likeness just for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's feels so good to be so loathed; I can't remember the last time I laughed so hard 'till I cried! I &#9829; them!



Pink is my favorite and I love Hello Kitty so much I've got her tattooed twice on the back of my shoulders so I would love that gift! Your friends are awesome lol.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Christov said:


> Over exposed and a bit blurry, but it totally proves that turtlenecks are cool.
> 
> Right?



You look like a much cuter and much hipper Jack Wild.. well, when he was a kid.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Raegan said:


> I'm floating away today.



You're too pretty


----------



## msbard90

Some pics of me yesterday at my friends wedding... 

View attachment DSCN4356.JPG


View attachment DSCN4285.JPG


View attachment DSCN4358.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

msbard90 said:


> Some pics of me yesterday at my friends wedding...


So pretty. LOVE the convertible shot.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

msbard90 said:


> Some pics of me yesterday at my friends wedding...



Love all the shots; you're beautiful. 

The convertible shots remind me of the start of a parade. lol


----------



## succubus_dxb

monocle madness!

7:30am, outside a bar....all class. as always. 

View attachment 30265_10150206051320179_594410178_12851260_2145694_n.jpg


View attachment 30265_10150206051335179_594410178_12851263_4910871_n.jpg


----------



## msbard90

CastingPearls said:


> So pretty. LOVE the convertible shot.





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Love all the shots; you're beautiful.
> 
> The convertible shots remind me of the start of a parade. lol



Aw thanks guys! I'm surprised I actually looked decent considering the circumstances before the wedding. Lets just say I spent the afternoon at the beach all nasty, sweaty, and salty to find out the showers in the bath house weren't working. I wasn't about to have my friend drive me 45-50 minutes back to my house to go back down 45-50 minutes to the shore for a 160 mile ride home. So I was disgustingly sandy sticky and greasy; I BARELY got ready in a Denny's bathroom. I got there and my sister made me over. Thank God!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

msbard90 said:


> Aw thanks guys! I'm surprised I actually looked decent considering the circumstances before the wedding. Lets just say I spent the afternoon at the beach all nasty, sweaty, and salty to find out the showers in the bath house weren't working. I wasn't about to have my friend drive me 45-50 minutes back to my house to go back down 45-50 minutes to the shore for a 160 mile ride home. So I was disgustingly sandy sticky and greasy; I BARELY got ready in a Denny's bathroom. I got there and my sister made me over. Thank God!



She made you up well, since you cannot tell at all!


----------



## msbard90

Thanks I'm glad that I cleaned up well!  I was even happier when I got to finally take off the dress and go to bed.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Just had this made at cafepress... Kinda love it.


----------



## bmann0413

MsSasha said:


> Just had this made at cafepress... Kinda love it.



I WANT. lol

Er, I mean... uhm.... what?


----------



## thatgirl08

MsSasha said:


> Just had this made at cafepress... Kinda love it.



That's mad cute.. I want one.


----------



## Crystal

MsSasha said:


> Just had this made at cafepress... Kinda love it.



That's totally cute and creative.


----------



## Proner

Time to be serious librarian  

View attachment DSCN4512.JPG


View attachment DSCN4510.JPG


----------



## rellis10

Proner said:


> Time to be serious librarian



Wipe that smile off your face! Librarians are all miserable, NO EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

It has been a while since I've posted here. This is me on my way to lunch with my husband.


----------



## rellis10

ThatFatGirl said:


> It has been a while since I've posted here. This is me on my way to lunch with my husband.



You look positively glowing. Beautiful picture.


----------



## iglooboy55

about a week ago
View attachment 80691


----------



## EtobicokeFA

ThatFatGirl said:


> It has been a while since I've posted here. This is me on my way to lunch with my husband.



You like great. Beautiful picture.


----------



## Proner

rellis10 said:


> Wipe that smile off your face! Librarians are all miserable, NO EXCEPTIONS!



Hahaha French Librarians are an exception... Wait put down this book... no, I'm sorry nooo!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hair and nails done


----------



## Oldtimer76

MsSasha said:


> Just had this made at cafepress... Kinda love it.



Yeah, I love the eyes:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ThatFatGirl said:


> It has been a while since I've posted here. This is me on my way to lunch with my husband.



Always so pretty- your lipstick is absolutely perfect!


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> Time to be serious librarian



*SUCH *beautiful brown eyes!! 




CastingPearls said:


> Hair and nails done



You are *very *pretty! I love those nails... yay for sparkling glitter


----------



## KnottyOne

Diner and product placement, wouldn't I make a great spokesperson haha


----------



## CarlaSixx

Here's a recent one.

Taken after I got my hair cut.

You can't really see the cut but... it's a short boyish one.
I find I look better with short hair so I typically keep it that way.
More often than not, I have a mohawk, lol.
But this is just like a pixie cut.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

My roommate has been helping me play around with my hair color a bit over the past few days, and this is the final result! I really like the way it looks.... blonde all throughout the bangs and top layers with shades of brown on the underside and bottom layers! Here I have it pulled back in an almost half-ponytail. 

What do ya think? 

All of a sudden, Pink looks great on me! 

View attachment prettyinpink2 (760 x 570).jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> Here's a recent one.
> 
> Taken after I got my hair cut.
> 
> You can't really see the cut but... it's a short boyish one.
> I find I look better with short hair so I typically keep it that way.
> More often than not, I have a mohawk, lol.
> But this is just like a pixie cut.


You have great eyes Carla


----------



## CastingPearls

SuperSizedAngie said:


> My roommate has been helping me play around with my hair color a bit over the past few days, and this is the final result! I really like the way it looks.... blonde all throughout the bangs and top layers with shades of brown on the underside and bottom layers! Here I have it pulled back in an almost half-ponytail.
> 
> What do ya think?
> 
> All of a sudden, Pink looks great on me!


You look great as a blonde, Angie! Pink DOES look great on you.


----------



## Aust99

I made a video for the Dimensions Youtube Channel and took some pics on the webcam at the same time... You all should check out the thread and post too if you have the technology. :happy:
View attachment 80725
View attachment 80726

YOUTUBE thread here...


----------



## ThatFatGirl

rellis10 said:


> You look positively glowing. Beautiful picture.





EtobicokeFA said:


> You like great. Beautiful picture.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Always so pretty- your lipstick is absolutely perfect!



Thank you so much!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

succubus_dxb said:


> monocle madness!
> 
> 7:30am, outside a bar....all class. as always.



You just need to stop it, with your hot self 



MsSasha said:


> Just had this made at cafepress... Kinda love it.
> \



You look great, and I loooooove the notebook!



Proner said:


> Time to be serious librarian



As odd as this sounds, Mister, you have great bone structure. 

:bow: <~~~~~~~me bowing down to your superior bone structure


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

ThatFatGirl said:


> It has been a while since I've posted here. This is me on my way to lunch with my husband.



You're lovely 



CastingPearls said:


> Hair and nails done



Great shot; you glow 



KnottyOne said:


> Diner and product placement, wouldn't I make a great spokesperson haha



Yum.



CarlaSixx said:


> Here's a recent one.
> 
> Taken after I got my hair cut.
> 
> You can't really see the cut but... it's a short boyish one.
> I find I look better with short hair so I typically keep it that way.
> More often than not, I have a mohawk, lol.
> But this is just like a pixie cut.



You have the most beautiful, brooding eyes. 



SuperSizedAngie said:


> My roommate has been helping me play around with my hair color a bit over the past few days, and this is the final result! I really like the way it looks.... blonde all throughout the bangs and top layers with shades of brown on the underside and bottom layers! Here I have it pulled back in an almost half-ponytail.
> 
> What do ya think?
> 
> All of a sudden, Pink looks great on me!



Ya look great!



Aust99 said:


> I made a video for the Dimensions Youtube Channel and took some pics on the webcam at the same time... You all should check out the thread and post too if you have the technology. :happy:



Stop it!! You're just too stunning, and I cannot stand it!!  

P.S. Those guys in Australia are morons for not snatching you up!


----------



## Rowan

Lamia said:


> Wow you look awesome!! Great pics!





spiritangel said:


> I agree with Lamia you look awesome love the coresette





LuvEmLarge said:


> That outfit looks great on you. By the expression on your face, you were looking forward to to an evening of fun. Did you enjoy yourself?





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You're adorable
> 
> 
> 
> You and your outfit look great!
> 
> 
> 
> You're too cute.
> 
> I'm camera shy too; well, more like camera phobic. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic
> 
> 
> 
> Aww; too sweet! Looks like you two had a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic!



Thank you much! Sorry it took me so long to get back to this thread, i forgot about it lol


----------



## Rowan

Christov said:


> Messy hair, and yes, I did play around in photoshop a little with this one.



Love the pics and the way you wear your hair, but damned if it doesnt make me feel dirty because you look so young lol


----------



## DeerVictory

I wasn't a sex symbol. I was a sex zombie.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Me at Big Girls Paradise in London on Saturday night, had a fab time!!!

View attachment me resized.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

Raegan said:


> I wasn't a sex symbol. I was a sex zombie.



You are so cute, you look like Roseanne back in the day!


----------



## CarlaSixx

:blush:

Thanks for the compliments!

And all the new pics are extremely pretty, too!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> I made a video for the Dimensions Youtube Channel and took some pics on the webcam at the same time... You all should check out the thread and post too if you have the technology. :happy:
> View attachment 80725
> View attachment 80726
> 
> YOUTUBE thread here...



aaarghaslkdjaksflksjaf, Nat- you couldn't get any cuter. And you've got a lovely funny accent in your video! Did you live in the UK for a while?


----------



## HottiMegan

We went swimming for the first time this year on the 6th. Here's some pics we took while playing in the water.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> We went swimming for the first time this year on the 6th. Here's some pics we took while playing in the water.


LOVE the suit! You two look GREAT!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> We went swimming for the first time this year on the 6th. Here's some pics we took while playing in the water.




Awww, great pics Megan!


----------



## MaxArden

CastingPearls said:


> Hair and nails done



Very Pretty indeed


----------



## Christov

Triple bill this time folks, take yer' pick.





More of the same.





Think geek.





My mug, all up in your face.


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> aaarghaslkdjaksflksjaf, Nat- you couldn't get any cuter. And you've got a lovely funny accent in your video! Did you live in the UK for a while?





Yeah.. lol... only for a year and it was totally chav central innit'....:happy:

And thanks Bobs... 4 weeks till Bali... woot!



Christov said:


> Triple bill this time folks, take yer' pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think geek.



Johnny Depp much??


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Aust99 said:


> Johnny Depp much??



Agreed on the Johnny Depp!


----------



## msbard90

Christov said:


> Triple bill this time folks, take yer' pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think geek.



Part of me feels so wrong for thinking you are so gorgeous.... maybe its the fact that you look sort of like a teenage girl/guy?


----------



## willowmoon

Nevamind ......


----------



## Twilley

msbard90 said:


> Part of me feels so wrong for thinking you are so gorgeous.... maybe its the fact that you look sort of like a teenage girl/guy?



He is a lovely little fellow, isn't he? XP


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov, I agree with those that have said Johnny Depp. And I really like glasses on males, so you're killing me a bit, there, lol. You're definitely photogenic!


----------



## KittyKitten

Christov said:


> Triple bill this time folks, take yer' pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think geek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mug, all up in your face.



You are extremely photogenic


----------



## Paquito

Christov said:


> Triple bill this time folks, take yer' pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think geek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mug, all up in your face.



I kinda want to stare into your eyes for extended periods of time.


----------



## Mathias

:blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Christov said:


> Triple bill this time folks, take yer' pick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think geek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mug, all up in your face.


When did furious_styles lend you his glasses? LOL.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> LOVE the suit! You two look GREAT!!!


Thank you  I made the suit a few years ago. I'm going to make a black one this year that has huge blue flowers on it since i got a cute swim bottom from Torrid. 



Surlysomething said:


> Awww, great pics Megan!



thanks  I was having a lot of fun on one of the first warm days of the year.


----------



## KittyKitten

Mathias said:


> :blush:



What's up Mathias?


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> :blush:


Matt you have such a beautiful smile.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm bored and lonely in a hotel right now so i'm messing with my laptops webcam. This is the ragged me after driving for five hours in the car and then spending four with my niece and nephew.


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Matt you have such a beautiful smile.



Thank you!


----------



## iglooboy55

because the previous pooped out on me. note the new circa survive tshirt. View attachment downsize.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

beep


----------



## Aust99

Two cute boys posting in a row... what a way to end the night...


----------



## msbard90

iglooboy55 said:


> because the previous pooped out on me. note the new circa survive tshirt. View attachment 80802



mmm very nice


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> I'm bored and lonely in a hotel right now so i'm messing with my laptops webcam. This is the ragged me after driving for five hours in the car and then spending four with my niece and nephew.
> ...snipped adorable smile IMG...



Hi sweetie, I'd Rep you for your adorable smile,
but that ^)(*#%@#^& Rep System won't let
me!!!:bow:


----------



## Dromond

I repped her for you. Totally deserving.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me at Big Girls Paradise in London on Saturday night, had a fab time!!!



Ya look great 



HottiMegan said:


> We went swimming for the first time this year on the 6th. Here's some pics we took while playing in the water.



Adorable pics!



Christov said:


> Triple bill this time folks, take yer' pick.
> 
> 
> More of the same.
> 
> Think geek.
> 
> 
> My mug, all up in your face.



You're too cute



Mathias said:


> :blush:



You have the most amazing smile! :bow: It lights up the place. 



HottiMegan said:


> I'm bored and lonely in a hotel right now so i'm messing with my laptops webcam. This is the ragged me after driving for five hours in the car and then spending four with my niece and nephew.



Great pic, you have amazing skin that glows 



iglooboy55 said:


> because the previous pooped out on me. note the new circa survive tshirt.



Look great



freakyfred said:


> beep


You're adorable


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Ya look great



Thank you very much


----------



## largenlovely

taken earlier tonight  

View attachment GoingOut.jpg


----------



## SSBBWMJ

At the BODacious Event in Hollywood on 6/5/2020 ... that's right ... I'm a BODacious girl!! 

View attachment smaller.jpg


View attachment sm.jpg


----------



## msbard90

largenlovely said:


> taken earlier tonight



You look very pretty!


----------



## largenlovely

thank you so much 



msbard90 said:


> You look very pretty!


----------



## bmann0413

I can be your hero, baby. lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> taken earlier tonight



Simply glowing. You look fabulous grrrrrl.


----------



## Christov

Sorry to bombard you all with more pictures of my stupid face, but I'm styling my hair a little differently and I wanted to see if people think it looks sucky or not.






And for a little variety;





Don't worry, I don't have seriously short legs compared to my arms or body, I was just lowering myself so my head would get into frame.

Also, the lighting outside was very forgiving today. My skin isn't that clear or smooth, seriously.


----------



## rellis10

Christov said:


> Also, the lighting outside was very forgiving today. My skin isn't that clear or smooth, seriously.



LIES! LIES I TELLS YA!


----------



## Aust99

Love a man who wears a cardigan!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bmann0413 said:


> I can be your hero, baby. lol


Ni_iiiiii_ce.  

You have such an awesome smile, Lloyd!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh And Christov,
First of all......Am I the only one that happened to notice what appeared to be a collection of Figures on a shelf? 


Also, Nice hair style. 
..Even if you do have short legs.


----------



## Christov

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh And Christov,
> First of all......Am I the only one that happened to notice what appeared to be a collection of Figures on a shelf?


When I said I was nerdy, I meant it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Christov said:


> When I said I was nerdy, I meant it.


Well _I'M_ Officially Jealous.


----------



## AuntHen

HottiMegan said:


> I'm bored and lonely in a hotel right now so i'm messing with my laptops webcam. This is the ragged me after driving for five hours in the car and then spending four with my niece and nephew.




I think you look lovely "au natural"...you have beautiful skin


----------



## msbard90

Christov said:


> Sorry to bombard you all with more pictures of my stupid face, but I'm styling my hair a little differently and I wanted to see if people think it looks sucky or not.
> 
> Don't worry, I don't have seriously short legs compared to my arms or body, I was just lowering myself so my head would get into frame.
> 
> Also, the lighting outside was very forgiving today. My skin isn't that clear or smooth, seriously.



Christov, you'd look good wearing a trash bag. I don't think there's _any_ way you wouldn't look good


----------



## rellis10

msbard90 said:


> Christov, you'd look good wearing a trash bag. I don't think there's _any_ way you wouldn't look good



Be fun trying to find out though


----------



## Christov

msbard90 said:


> Christov, you'd look good wearing a trash bag. I don't think there's _any_ way you wouldn't look good





rellis10 said:


> Be fun trying to find out though


FYI, I'm using this as an excuse to take pictures of myself in the more... outlandish... pieces of clothing in my wardrobe.

I've been waiting to use my purple leather gloves and pink bowtie together again for a _long_ time.


----------



## rellis10

Christov said:


> FYI, I'm using this as an excuse to take pictures of myself in the more... outlandish... pieces of clothing in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've been waiting to use my purple leather gloves and pink bowtie together again for a _long_ time.



Well and truly taking on the challenge i see


----------



## rellis10

Sorry for the double post....but here's me chilling listening to music about 5 minutes ago


----------



## chubsmuggler

Christov said:


> And for a little variety;


I noticed your hair formed a little curl shape at the back of your head. It made me go "daw". Just thought I should mention that. XP


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov, your nerdiness is awesome! 
And the hair looks great. You could pull off anything in clothing :happy:

Rellis, whatcha listening to? 
Looks like someone has a happy :happy:


----------



## rellis10

CarlaSixx said:


> Rellis, whatcha listening to?
> Looks like someone has a happy :happy:



Suprisingly it was something quite depressing, Muse


----------



## lalatx

Christov said:


> FYI, I'm using this as an excuse to take pictures of myself in the more... outlandish... pieces of clothing in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've been waiting to use my purple leather gloves and pink bowtie together again for a _long_ time.



I would like to see this combo. I like the new hairstyle it suits you.


----------



## KittyKitten

Whatcha lookin' at Willis?


----------



## CaitiDee

SuperDrunk. 

View attachment 29195_1477825111587_1412542808_1272112_3752902_n.jpg


----------



## rellis10

CaitiDee said:


> SuperDrunk.



You look alot better than most drunk people i'v seen


----------



## largenlovely

thank ya ...it's the light bouncing off that tan i think lol



LoveBHMS said:


> Simply glowing. You look fabulous grrrrrl.


----------



## CarlaSixx

rellis10 said:


> Suprisingly it was something quite depressing, Muse


Muse FTW!
It sucks that I missed their show when they came into my province.
Unlike most in my age group and area, I like GOOD music, lol.
Over here, most people don't know who Muse or Radiohead are.
But they know the life story of every rapper out there... **shudders**

Mind you... I'm mainly a Metal fan, myself :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

oh my sooo many wonderful gorgeous people, awesome pics


love the superman shirt, and christov you may be a nerd but you always look very cool

and I am betting the poor boys are all drooling over all the stunning ladies


----------



## LovelyLiz

Doing either the Cha-Cha-Slide or the Cupid Shuffle at the Butterfly Lounge in Orange County. Good times! (Anybody in the area...come! Tonight!)


----------



## LovelyLiz

CaitiDee said:


> SuperDrunk.



You look hot, and I'm going to steal your outfit! 

Where you at here?


----------



## CastingPearls

Couldn't pass up the great weather.


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Couldn't pass up the great weather.



Great pictures!


----------



## lucidbliss

:wubu: my NATE 

View attachment Picture 187.jpg


View attachment JJKHJKHJ.jpg


----------



## CaitiDee

mcbeth said:


> You look hot, and I'm going to steal your outfit!
> 
> Where you at here?



Thank you! Isn't that so cute?! Its a $20 dress from Old Navy (CUTEST DRESS EVER - I have it in all 4 colors - I recommend it - 2X in regular sizes) and a $12 belt from Burlington Coat Factory.

I'm at a bar here in Southern California.


----------



## Agent 007

CaitiDee said:


> SuperDrunk.





rellis10 said:


> You look alot better than most drunk people i'v seen



Rellis is right, Caiti. You look sexy and suave while you're drunk. Very few people can manage that.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Here I am with a failed attempt at makeup. Got new liquid eyeliner and decided to practice right away. Well... I fail at lining my eyes with it but I am the shit with it when trying to do little drawings. Sigh... not fair.

Oh... one side is a star and the other side is a heart. Just in case anyone is wondering why they don't match up.
It's just for practice.
Be thankful I'm not posting my clay mask pictures! lol.


----------



## Twilley

CarlaSixx said:


> Here I am with a failed attempt at makeup. Got new liquid eyeliner and decided to practice right away. Well... I fail at lining my eyes with it but I am the shit with it when trying to do little drawings. Sigh... not fair.
> 
> Oh... one side is a star and the other side is a heart. Just in case anyone is wondering why they don't match up.
> It's just for practice.
> Be thankful I'm not posting my clay mask pictures! lol.



You have the most adorable eyes, miss

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to get lost in them :smitten:


----------



## Twilley

Christov said:


> Sorry to bombard you all with more pictures of my stupid face, but I'm styling my hair a little differently and I wanted to see if people think it looks sucky or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for a little variety;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I don't have seriously short legs compared to my arms or body, I was just lowering myself so my head would get into frame.
> 
> Also, the lighting outside was very forgiving today. My skin isn't that clear or smooth, seriously.



So are those the Hot Toys TDK figures I see behind you, or the Medicom ones...yes, I am also a turbo-nerd, why do you ask?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Twilley said:


> You have the most adorable eyes, miss
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to get lost in them :smitten:



I'm not... you know... blushing over here or anything... :blush:


----------



## Twilley

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm not... you know... blushing over here or anything... :blush:



^__^ I do what I can...


----------



## Twilley

So, other than Chicago, this is the newest picture of me I have. uncertain if I've posted it before, but this is me during finals week. It's around 2AM, and I had been in the studio working for about 6 hours straight, and continued to work for another 6 hours...

In short, Cursive put it best: Art is Hard


----------



## CaitiDee

Twilley said:


> So, other than Chicago, this is the newest picture of me I have. uncertain if I've posted it before, but this is me during finals week. It's around 2AM, and I had been in the studio working for about 6 hours straight, and continued to work for another 6 hours...
> 
> In short, Cursive put it best: Art is Hard



But ya look good doin it!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Twilley said:


> So, other than Chicago, this is the newest picture of me I have. uncertain if I've posted it before, but this is me during finals week. It's around 2AM, and I had been in the studio working for about 6 hours straight, and continued to work for another 6 hours...
> 
> In short, Cursive put it best: Art is Hard



Art is love :wubu: haha.

And... glasses! Curly hair! Nice lips!
All to say... you're cute! :blush:


----------



## Twilley

CaitiDee said:


> But ya look good doin it!





CarlaSixx said:


> Art is love :wubu: haha.
> 
> And... glasses! Curly hair! Nice lips!
> All to say... you're cute! :blush:



Aw...really? :blush: I get scared that people might mistake them for flotation devices sometimes...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Christov said:


> Sorry to bombard you all with more pictures of my stupid face, but I'm styling my hair a little differently and I wanted to see if people think it looks sucky or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for a little variety;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I don't have seriously short legs compared to my arms or body, I was just lowering myself so my head would get into frame.
> 
> Also, the lighting outside was very forgiving today. My skin isn't that clear or smooth, seriously.



Are you flying low?!?! Sorry..couldnt help but notice...Im not usually on crotch watch..honest!



CaitiDee said:


> SuperDrunk.



You my dear a GORGEOUS!!! Love your outfit...if it makes you feel better, believe me I look a lot worse than that drunk!!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Twilley said:


> Aw...really? :blush: I get scared that people might mistake them for flotation devices sometimes...


LOL!
Naw... very nice lips  Don't worry!


----------



## Paul

largenlovely said:


> taken earlier tonight



Looking good LnL. I love your hair.


----------



## largenlovely

thanks bunches paul 



Paul said:


> Looking good LnL. I love your hair.


----------



## Aust99

lucidbliss said:


> :wubu: my NATE



SOOOOOO pretty!!!!:happy:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

New dress  and oopsee I realize you can see my bra  :note to self: wear a white bra with this dress next time LOL!


----------



## littlefairywren

lucidbliss said:


> :wubu: my NATE



Lucid, you are stunning! And I LOVE your hair 



CarlaSixx said:


> Here I am with a failed attempt at makeup. Got new liquid eyeliner and decided to practice right away. Well... I fail at lining my eyes with it but I am the shit with it when trying to do little drawings. Sigh... not fair.
> 
> Oh... one side is a star and the other side is a heart. Just in case anyone is wondering why they don't match up.
> It's just for practice.
> Be thankful I'm not posting my clay mask pictures! lol.



I just want to give you a huggie, you are so cute!!!



Fallenangel2904 said:


> New dress  and oopsee I realize you can see my bra  :note to self: wear a white bra with this dress next time LOL!



Very beautiful, Fallenangel...you always look lovely!


----------



## Comfy

My hair kinda looked nice today, so I figured I'd share a recent pic!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

littlefairywren said:


> Very beautiful, Fallenangel...you always look lovely!



Aww thank you hun!!  :HUGS: :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

imfree said:


> Hi sweetie, I'd Rep you for your adorable smile,
> but that ^)(*#%@#^& Rep System won't let
> me!!!:bow:


Thanks  I don't usually get good webcam photos but the lamp on the desk must be helping it out.



Dromond said:


> I repped her for you. Totally deserving.


Thank you 




MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pic, you have amazing skin that glows


Thank you  It's not always great but the summer seems to chase away the rosacea 



fat9276 said:


> I think you look lovely "au natural"...you have beautiful skin


Thank you  That's how i look most of the time. I don't do make up too often and my hair was freshly taken out of a bun because the ac was blowing on me getting me a little chilled.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

HottiMegan said:


> Thanks  I don't usually get good webcam photos but the lamp on the desk must be helping it out.



Then you need to take that lamp everywhere because you seriously look about 17 in that picture. Where did you get that lamp, I want one. 



CastingPearls said:


> Couldn't pass up the great weather.



You look gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## Christov

Twilley said:


> So are those the Hot Toys TDK figures I see behind you, or the Medicom ones...yes, I am also a turbo-nerd, why do you ask?


Hot Toys, Medicom are *ass*. 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Are you flying low?!?! Sorry..couldnt help but notice...Im not usually on crotch watch..honest!


I'm too manly for those jeans to contain me.

But seriously, the zipper gets stuck at the top, but don't worry, it's _mostly_ closed.


----------



## Lamia

rellis10 said:


> Sorry for the double post....but here's me chilling listening to music about 5 minutes ago



You're so adorable. 













You look SUPER!!...man...



mcbeth said:


> Doing either the Cha-Cha-Slide or the Cupid Shuffle at the Butterfly Lounge in Orange County. Good times! (Anybody in the area...come! Tonight!)



Love the outfit!



Comfy said:


> My hair kinda looked nice today, so I figured I'd share a recent pic!



Love your highlights you're so pretty!


----------



## Aust99

Fallenangel2904 said:


> New dress  and oopsee I realize you can see my bra  :note to self: wear a white bra with this dress next time LOL!


Where are ya'all getting these cute dresses from??




Comfy said:


> My hair kinda looked nice today, so I figured I'd share a recent pic!


Your very pretty girl...


----------



## Lamia

lucidbliss said:


> :wubu: my NATE



Such a cute couple! Love the blue in your hair.


----------



## Saoirse

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Are you flying low?!?! Sorry..couldnt help but notice...Im not usually on crotch watch..honest!



haha I was wondering the same thing (Im always on crotch watch!)


----------



## Shosh

happyface83 said:


> Whatcha lookin' at Willis?



Wow! Stunning Happy!


----------



## Shosh

Fallenangel2904 said:


> New dress  and oopsee I realize you can see my bra  :note to self: wear a white bra with this dress next time LOL!



Another stunning lady! Very pretty.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Christov said:


> I'm too manly for those jeans to contain me.



that's what they all say....


----------



## Allie Cat

Took this a few minutes ago after getting ready for work... Yes, my hair is a mess, and yes, I'm doing something weird with my jaw that makes me look lopsided.


----------



## Comfy

Thanks Lamia and Aust99!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

lucidbliss said:


> :wubu: my NATE



What a cute couple you are!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

me and my baby! 

View attachment 100_1088.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

Shosh said:


> Wow! Stunning Happy!




Thanks Shosh


----------



## smiley55

got acquainted with a new family member this weekend . such a sweet girl! 

View attachment newfamily.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

smiley55 said:


> got acquainted with a new family member this weekend . such a sweet girl!




True natural beauty! (I'm talking about YOU! )


----------



## CastingPearls

ChubbyBubbles said:


> me and my baby!


This is a great pic. You and your son are beautiful.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Divals said:


> Took this a few minutes ago after getting ready for work... Yes, my hair is a mess, and yes, I'm doing something weird with my jaw that makes me look lopsided.



Ummm the angle is a little weird. It looks like you're wearing crystal's bra stuffed. Or something. Cute pic though.


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> Ummm the angle is a little weird. It looks like you're wearing crystal's bra stuffed. Or something. Cute pic though.



Hah, thank you. Yeah, not a fan of the angle but what can you do when you're taking it yourself... Crystal's bras would totally not fit me though


----------



## None

Survived the trip from Santa Cruz to Orange County. My car did not fare as well.


----------



## mszwebs

These are all on Facebook, but I figured I'd put them here too. Taken yesterday, at my friend's wedding.

View attachment 30878_637765755843_69203131_36680146_5110321_n.jpg


On the Shores of Lake Michigan, at the Blue Harbor Resort in Sheboygan, WI.

View attachment 31328_637872606713_69203131_36686117_1824358_n.jpg


Keeping my skirt from flying away.

View attachment 30878_637765052253_69203131_36680075_3949886_n.jpg


Being THAT girl, taking self portraits in the bathroom lol.


----------



## msbard90

mszwebs said:


> These are all on Facebook, but I figured I'd put them here too. Taken yesterday, at my friend's wedding.



Dayummm girl! You look so pretty and that dress is spectacular!


----------



## Surlysomething

mszwebs said:


> These are all on Facebook, but I figured I'd put them here too. Taken yesterday, at my friend's wedding.
> 
> View attachment 80930
> 
> 
> On the Shores of Lake Michigan, at the Blue Harbor Resort in Sheboygan, WI.
> 
> View attachment 80931
> 
> 
> Keeping my skirt from flying away.
> 
> View attachment 80932
> 
> 
> Being THAT girl, taking self portraits in the bathroom lol.



That dress looks great on you.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

CastingPearls said:


> Couldn't pass up the great weather.



Great pictures.


----------



## samestar

Fallenangel2904 said:


> New dress  and oopsee I realize you can see my bra  :note to self: wear a white bra with this dress next time LOL!



Doesn't matter what color bra you wear. You are gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## BBW4Chattery

Tried to rep individually, if I didn't hit you, I ran out, but you guys are so gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. I love looking @ your photos!!!

I don't really have any of me. This is my duck face from a wine-induced myspace karaoke session this past weekend. 

View attachment Snapshot_20100610_13.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

BBW4Chattery said:


> Tried to rep individually, if I didn't hit you, I ran out, but you guys are so gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. I love looking @ your photos!!!
> 
> I don't really have any of me. This is my duck face from a wine-induced myspace karaoke session this past weekend.



Cute! You look really cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

@MzWebz

I'm going to steal that dress! You look fantastic


----------



## mszwebs

Thanks guys *blush/giggle* 

:kiss2:


----------



## balletguy

CarlaSixx said:


> Here I am with a failed attempt at makeup. Got new liquid eyeliner and decided to practice right away. Well... I fail at lining my eyes with it but I am the shit with it when trying to do little drawings. Sigh... not fair.
> 
> Oh... one side is a star and the other side is a heart. Just in case anyone is wondering why they don't match up.
> It's just for practice.
> Be thankful I'm not posting my clay mask pictures! lol.



u are cute i love the nose ring


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thank you, balletguy! :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan

Went swimming again tonight. It got into the high nineties here so the water was just right to keep us nice and cool.. This was self shot since i'm the only one interested in taking photos


----------



## Allie Cat

Thanks to y'all who commented and repped my picture


----------



## bmann0413

HottiMegan said:


> Went swimming again tonight. It got into the high nineties here so the water was just right to keep us nice and cool.. This was self shot since i'm the only one interested in taking photos



You went swimming and didn't invite me? I'm hurt.


----------



## Heyyou

why is it the really cute girls get the least compliments? i smell jealousy


----------



## mszwebs

Heyyou said:


> why is it the really cute girls get the least compliments? i smell jealousy



lol What the hell are you talking about??


----------



## AshleyEileen

Same old me.


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @MzWebz
> 
> I'm going to steal that dress! You look fantastic



agreed! that dress is just so cute!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

AshleyEileen said:


> Same old me.


Lovely! I always love the shape of your eyebrows! Pretty lady!


----------



## largenlovely

soooooooooo pretty 



AshleyEileen said:


> Same old me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> Went swimming again tonight. It got into the high nineties here so the water was just right to keep us nice and cool.. This was self shot since i'm the only one interested in taking photos



Gorgeous picture Meagan!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> Same old me.



Same great fabulousness!! Looking fantastic Ashley!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Same great fabulousness!! Looking fantastic Ashley!



Speaking of gorgeous.........oh my, Raiv.!:smitten:


----------



## largenlovely

just hanging out at my sister's house 

View attachment sideshot.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica

After my sister's Bachelorette party, we all headed out to 6th street in wigs! 

View attachment l_e3d7963418ce48b4bd32553f2c92f131.jpg


View attachment l_d600f142ef914f7bb876bb4862f5629a.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

OneWickedAngel said:


> Gorgeous picture Meagan!


Thank you 




bmann0413 said:


> You went swimming and didn't invite me? I'm hurt.



You are welcome to come with us. We go nearly every evening  Last night's trip was a last minute thing since it was so hot


----------



## Malarkey

mszwebs said:


> These are all on Facebook, but I figured I'd put them here too. Taken yesterday, at my friend's wedding.
> 
> View attachment 80930
> 
> 
> On the Shores of Lake Michigan, at the Blue Harbor Resort in Sheboygan, WI.
> 
> View attachment 80931
> 
> 
> Keeping my skirt from flying away.
> 
> View attachment 80932
> 
> 
> Being THAT girl, taking self portraits in the bathroom lol.



You look incredible in that dress! I swear you are always at a damn wedding,lol & of course you HAVE to get the golden toilette room shot, haven't you?


----------



## mszwebs

Malarkey said:


> You look incredible in that dress! I swear you are always at a damn wedding,lol & of course you HAVE to get the golden toilette room shot, haven't you?




If I could get paid for being a wedding guest, I'd be rich...not gonna lie.

And of COURSE I had to take the bathroom shot. At least in the mirror, you know what you look like lol. And, it was at McDonalds between the ceremony and reception, to make things worse. 

But thank you, and thank you to everyone else who commented or repped.


----------



## AshleyEileen

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Lovely! I always love the shape of your eyebrows! Pretty lady!





largenlovely said:


> soooooooooo pretty





OneWickedAngel said:


> Same great fabulousness!! Looking fantastic Ashley!



Thanks, ladies! :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Here comes some nerdiness! And a total lack of ability with a new type of makeup I got, lol. I'm a total liquid liner n00b and so I had a hard time with this, plus I had to be ready within 5 minutes so the job definitely leaves something to be desired, but.... HARRY POTTER SHIRT, BEEECHES!  :bounce: 






Indeed... it's a bad angle. But could have been worse, lol.

I was in a hurry to take the pic because I heard the elevator door opening behind me and I didn't wanna be caught trying to take pics of myself by a total stranger, lol.


----------



## balletguy

largenlovely said:


> just hanging out at my sister's house



wow that is a great pic


----------



## Shosh

Heyyou said:


> why is it the really cute girls get the least compliments? i smell jealousy



What do you mean by really cute girls?

I am looking at the photos of the women here and finding them to be stunning without exception.

You may not see me comment every pic, that is because I often send rep to other women for their pics instead.


----------



## Tracii

Raining tonight so hanging out at home.


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> Here comes some nerdiness! And a total lack of ability with a new type of makeup I got, lol. I'm a total liquid liner n00b and so I had a hard time with this, plus I had to be ready within 5 minutes so the job definitely leaves something to be desired, but.... HARRY POTTER SHIRT, BEEECHES!  :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed... it's a bad angle. But could have been worse, lol.
> 
> I was in a hurry to take the pic because I heard the elevator door opening behind me and I didn't wanna be caught trying to take pics of myself by a total stranger, lol.



I love your looks, hun! You are so pretty:wubu:


----------



## largenlovely

thank you very much 




balletguy said:


> wow that is a great pic


----------



## CarlaSixx

I know I posted just yesterday... but... I just feel like showing off my new swimsuit, cuz I've never felt sexy in a suit like this one has, haha.






I am SO shopping from Evans again in the future. Everything I ordered fits like a dream.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CarlaSixx said:


> I know I posted just yesterday... but... I just feel like showing off my new swimsuit, cuz I've never felt sexy in a suit like this one has, haha.
> 
> 
> I am SO shopping from Evans again in the future. Everything I ordered fits like a dream.



Love it! That looks great on you - flaunt it woman!


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> I know I posted just yesterday... but... I just feel like showing off my new swimsuit, cuz I've never felt sexy in a suit like this one has, haha.
> 
> 
> I am SO shopping from Evans again in the future. Everything I ordered fits like a dream.



Awesome suit!  That electric blue is really pretty!


----------



## Paul

Wow, we have so many beautiful people posting pictures here. I feel guilty that I have not posted a picture in a long time. So here are a few taken today.

The first two were taken at the back of my home.











The last one was taken in front of the Conservatory [tropical greenhouse] at Assinboine Park in Winnipeg.


----------



## None

A few days back in Southern California and ennui has set in.


----------



## BoomSnap

Taken roughly 6 minutes ago, hope it's recent enough, will redo if necessary.:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tracii

Great pic Boom you two are having a good time looks like.


----------



## Lamia

Shosh said:


> What do you mean by really cute girls?
> 
> I am looking at the photos of the women here and finding them to be stunning without exception.
> 
> You may not see me comment every pic, that is because I often send rep to other women for their pics instead.



Exactly I do the same! I love looking at everyone's pictures.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

What a great pic!


----------



## Blockierer

CarlaSixx said:


> I know I posted just yesterday... but... I just feel like showing off my new swimsuit, cuz I've never felt sexy in a suit like this one has, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO shopping from Evans again in the future. Everything I ordered fits like a dream.



It's sexy


----------



## Blockierer

Tracii said:


> Raining tonight so hanging out at home.


Nice  nice  thanks for sharing


----------



## KittyKitten

BoomSnap said:


> Taken roughly 6 minutes ago, hope it's recent enough, will redo if necessary.:wubu::wubu:



Sweet pic. I love that dimple piercing. I've been wanting to get a Monroe piercing


----------



## Twilley

CarlaSixx said:


> I know I posted just yesterday... but... I just feel like showing off my new swimsuit, cuz I've never felt sexy in a suit like this one has, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO shopping from Evans again in the future. Everything I ordered fits like a dream.


Lovely as always, miss


----------



## sarie

the sketchiest strip club in tampa closed, so naturally i made a(n ironic) shirt Ü 

View attachment 101002744.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

A couple of pics from my recent long weekend in Amsterdam:


----------



## KHayes666

Tracii said:


> Raining tonight so hanging out at home.



I never noticed this before but may I ask how tall are you? lol just wondering


----------



## Paul

ChubbyBubbles said:


> What a great pic!



Thanks ChubbyBubbles for your kind comments.


----------



## Paul

Gingembre said:


> A couple of pics from my recent long weekend in Amsterdam:



Lovely pictures. I love your hair colour!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I'm pretty much in love with this shirt... And no reason for the picture, just felt pretty today


----------



## msbard90

Gingembre said:


> A couple of pics from my recent long weekend in Amsterdam:



You are absolutely adorable!


----------



## WomanlyHips

Having a lil' fun with flowers... 

View attachment Flower3.jpg


----------



## Micara

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm pretty much in love with this shirt... And no reason for the picture, just felt pretty today



Cute shirt and cute pic!


----------



## AuntHen

WomanlyHips said:


> Having a lil' fun with flowers...




so cute... love the flower:wubu:


----------



## Blockierer

WomanlyHips said:


> Having a lil' fun with flowers...


spiH~~~~~~
beautiful pic


----------



## WomanlyHips

fat9276 said:


> so cute... love the flower:wubu:



Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## WomanlyHips

Blockierer said:


> spiH~~~~~~
> beautiful pic



Hey You!- Thanks for the compliment, I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Proner

Gingembre said:


> A couple of pics from my recent long weekend in Amsterdam:



Nice pics, seems that you had fun in Amsterdam :happy:


----------



## NYCGabriel




----------



## ButlerGirl09

Micara said:


> Cute shirt and cute pic!



Thank you very much, my dear


----------



## sarie

Gingembre said:


> A couple of pics from my recent long weekend in Amsterdam:


you're lovely!


----------



## Tanuki

^.^ me! outside in the big bad world! ^o^ 

View attachment photo(18).jpg


View attachment photo(32).jpg


----------



## Micara

T-Bear said:


> ^.^ me! outside in the big bad world! ^o^



Very pretty and I love the outfit!!!! Totally cute!! I want it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> ^.^ me! outside in the big bad world! ^o^



Lovin' it! Such a cute outfit Kim!


----------



## Christov

Preparing for the onslaught of summer job interviews.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Paul said:


> Wow, we have so many beautiful people posting pictures here. I feel guilty that I have not posted a picture in a long time. So here are a few taken today.
> 
> The first two were taken at the back of my home.
> 
> The last one was taken in front of the Conservatory [tropical greenhouse] at Assinboine Park in Winnipeg.



Great pics, Paul!



None said:


> A few days back in Southern California and ennui has set in.



It's not so bad here. Plus, from ennui can come great art. 



sarie said:


> the sketchiest strip club in tampa closed, so naturally i made a(n ironic) shirt Ü



That's awesome! Love it. And you're beautiful!



Gingembre said:


> A couple of pics from my recent long weekend in Amsterdam:



Great pics! Love the outfit, and your hair is fabulous.



NYCGabriel said:


> PIC



You know you're hot.


----------



## Twilley

Christov said:


> Preparing for the onslaught of summer job interviews.



Very nice, classy digs good sir. Has anyone ever told you that you look like you should play The Doctor?


----------



## Christov

Twilley said:


> Very nice, classy digs good sir. Has anyone ever told you that you look like you should play The Doctor?


Mmm, I have been told that a few times. I may have the image, but I hath not the acting chops needed for the part.


----------



## CarlaSixx

You look very dapper for hitting the job market!


----------



## Gingembre

All those who have given me lovely comments, rep and messages pertaining to my pictures - thank you so much! :happy:

I love how smiley everyone is in their photos. It's so nice to see such a varied, yet happy and beautiful bunch of people.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Twilley said:


> Very nice, classy digs good sir. Has anyone ever told you that you look like you should play The Doctor?



I'm sure many women here would be happy to let him play doctor!

ROFL


----------



## The Orange Mage

Chistov, those are some dangerously tight jeans, and you look even skinnier than me. As a fellow stick-man I must ask, where in God's name are you finding stuff that fits?


----------



## Christov

The Orange Mage said:


> Chistov, those are some dangerously tight jeans, and you look even skinnier than me. As a fellow stick-man I must ask, where in God's name are you finding stuff that fits?


Topman. They make deliciously well fitting clothing, but beware, they're expensive.


----------



## tonynyc

I love seeing all the great pics of everyone and wonderful smiles... :happy:

My contribution...Post workout pic (5 O'Clock Shadow)- it was great to get to the gym today (after about a month)


----------



## CaitiDee

Hangin out in front of the laptop... 

View attachment photo44.jpg


----------



## exile in thighville

me with a rice krispies treat bigger than my head






me not giving a fuck in my joan jett tee


----------



## KHayes666

exile in thighville said:


> me with a rice krispies treat bigger than my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me not giving a fuck in my joan jett tee



I figured you as a Lita Ford fan, but nothing wrong with Joan Jett ;-)


----------



## Lamia

KHayes666 said:


> I figured you as a Lita Ford fan, but nothing wrong with Joan Jett ;-)



I don't like to spread gossip but I heard that Lita Ford went to a party last Saturday night she didn't get laid, but she got in a fight. 

Great pics everyone


----------



## KittyKitten

tonynyc said:


> I love seeing all the great pics of everyone and wonderful smiles... :happy:
> 
> My contribution...Post workout pic (5 O'Clock Shadow)- it was great to get to the gym today (after about a month)




You are too hot!!! Those arms!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

NYCGabriel said:


>



Nice glasses, very cute pic


----------



## Famouslastwords

OMG Christov would be perfect as The Doctor.


----------



## Oldtimer76

CaitiDee said:


> Hangin out in front of the laptop...



Hope you like to hang out some more in the future:blush:


----------



## freakyfred

my word!


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> my word!




I Love your pictures Stephen. So artsy and full of awesomeness.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

freakyfred said:


> my word!


LOL. I ate a bag of goldfish Friday at work.


----------



## sirGordy

This is me only a few hours ago today. 

View attachment Gordon 6-20.jpg


----------



## Paul

mcbeth said:


> Great pics, Paul!



Thanks McBeth for the kind words.


----------



## Paul

There are so many beautiful pictures posted since I last visited so I am going to say to all the men and women who have posted pictures--wow Dimensions has so many good looking people who post here. Keep on posting so we can view more of the "beautiful people"!


----------



## Paul

ChubbyBubbles said:


> What a great pic!



Thanks ChubbyBubbles


----------



## sarie

haha thanks mcbeth <3

so many lovely people! christov, I adore your fit. good luck with the job search!


----------



## PhatChk

Me at AnimeNext Convention!


----------



## KHayes666

PhatChk said:


> Me at AnimeNext Convention!



love your outfit


----------



## Cece Larue

View attachment rsz_1wed1.jpg


Headed out of town for a wedding.

View attachment carmjeffrey.jpg



My Wingman and I before he took the plunge.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized party.jpg


Another party pic from the vault.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> ...snipped attch...
> Another party pic from the vault.



Woo-hooo, Shosh!, that's a nice hall,
must have an especially grand 40th!
Well-done, most esteemed Dimmer!:bow:


----------



## Never2fat4me

PhatChk: you prove that it is more than just nerds who hang out at anime conventions - you are looking H-O-T hot!

Chris :smitten:



PhatChk said:


> Me at AnimeNext Convention!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Cece Larue said:


> My Wingman and I before he took the plunge.



Wow, Cece - you are looking radiant. Your Wingman must have been wondering if he made the right choice... 

Chris


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> Me at AnimeNext Convention!



I think I've said it before, lol, but you are extremely gorgeous in every pic!:smitten:
Love love love your outfit and your thick legs. So adorable:wubu:


----------



## Proner

Ready to go to work. 

View attachment DSCN4516.JPG


View attachment DSCN4517.JPG


----------



## Proner

Oops double post.


----------



## LovelyLiz

From a meet-my-friends'-babies party this past weekend...


----------



## KittyKitten

NYCGabriel said:


>



NYCGabriel is looking like Dean Cain's brother


----------



## KittyKitten

Proner said:


> Ready to go to work.



Now you know I always enjoy your photogenic pictures.


----------



## KittyKitten

mcbeth said:


> From a meet-my-friends'-babies party this past weekend...



Looking radiant as usual


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

sirGordy said:


> This is me only a few hours ago today.



Very Nice!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

PhatChk said:


> Me at AnimeNext Convention!


LOVE that top! You look lovely!



Cece Larue said:


> Headed out of town for a wedding.
> 
> My Wingman and I before he took the plunge.


Nice pics Cece!



Shosh said:


> Another party pic from the vault.


I love it! Gorgeous gown!



Proner said:


> Ready to go to work.


Ah Proner pics! My day is happy!



mcbeth said:


> From a meet-my-friends'-babies party this past weekend...


I know it's a simple style, but I love the hair. It's a nice look on you.


----------



## NYCGabriel

happyface83 said:


> NYCGabriel is looking like Dean Cain's brother



LOL! Thank you!


----------



## sirGordy

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Very Nice!



Thank you.


----------



## LovelyLiz

sirGordy said:


> This is me only a few hours ago today.



Looking good, sir.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

freakyfred said:


> my word!



LOLOLOL!! I love it! "To devour or not to devour -- seriously, that's not a question."




sirGordy said:


> This is me only a few hours ago today.



Now how did I miss this?! Looking good Gordy!


----------



## Micara

My day in pictures:

8:00a.m. 






Noon 





4:30p.m.


----------



## rellis10

Micara said:


> My day in pictures:
> 
> 8:00a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:30p.m.



Quite a day you've had


----------



## HottiMegan

Micara said:


> My day in pictures:
> 
> 8:00a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:30p.m.



Cute glasses  And concept for pics


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sirGordy said:


> This is me only a few hours ago today.



You look great in that shirt! Where was this picture taken?


----------



## PhatChk

KHayes666 said:


> love your outfit


Thanks! :blush:



Never2fat4me said:


> PhatChk: you prove that it is more than just nerds who hang out at anime conventions - you are looking H-O-T hot!
> 
> Chris :smitten:



Thank you But I am a huge nerd lol ^-~



Oldtimer76 said:


> I think I've said it before, lol, but you are extremely gorgeous in every pic!:smitten:
> Love love love your outfit and your thick legs. So adorable:wubu:


:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:



OneWickedAngel said:


> LOVE that top! You look lovely!
> 
> 
> Nice pics Cece!
> 
> 
> I love it! Gorgeous gown!
> 
> 
> Ah Proner pics! My day is happy!
> 
> 
> I know it's a simple style, but I love the hair. It's a nice look on you.



Thank you! its a mom creation! lol


----------



## sirGordy

mcbeth said:


> Looking good, sir.


 
Thank you. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Now how did I miss this?! Looking good Gordy!


 
Well, glad you reviewed, and thank you. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You look great in that shirt! Where was this picture taken?


 
Thanks  It was taken at a meditation garden at a church I was visiting.


----------



## isamarie69

mcbeth said:


> From a meet-my-friends'-babies party this past weekend...



Beautiful!!! Can i just tell you that. And that i love your hair.


----------



## LovelyLiz

happyface83 said:


> Looking radiant as usual



Thanks, happyface 



OneWickedAngel said:


> I know it's a simple style, but I love the hair. It's a nice look on you.



Thank you! It's been a long time coming...it's taken me about 30 years to figure out how to do my hair.  I appreciate the affirmation that I'm finally on the right track.



isamarie69 said:


> Beautiful!!! Can i just tell you that. And that i love your hair.



Thanks, girl. You're too kind. Hope to see you soon!


----------



## sarie

this weekend with my housemate at a favourite bar/club :> 

View attachment hairtwinny.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

sarie said:


> this weekend with my housemate at a favourite bar/club :>



my eyes were blinded by the gorgeous glossiness of your guy's hair.


----------



## kristineirl

of terrible webcam quality, but it's something :]


----------



## CastingPearls

Everyone is beautiful!!!!


----------



## pjbbwlvr

You are Beautiful too Sweety!!!


----------



## rellis10

Me a few minutes ago....and after my thumb had a run in with a sharp kitchen knife. Ouchie!


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> Me a few minutes ago....and after my thumb had a run in with a sharp kitchen knife. Ouchie!


Dude, use nail clippers like the rest of us.


----------



## iglooboy55

View attachment 0622101921.jpg

i took a picture of myself in the bathroom


----------



## Tenacious Dave

Taken earlier today!  

View attachment vvfevevev (1).jpg


----------



## sarie

chicken legs said:


> my eyes were blinded by the gorgeous glossiness of your guy's hair.



haha! I think that we have Paul Mitchell, Aquage silkening oil, and a fancy camera lens to thank for that!


----------



## chicken legs

sarie said:


> haha! I think that we have Paul Mitchell, Aquage silkening oil, and a fancy camera lens to thank for that!



***busts out pen and paper**...


seriously ..I did..lol


----------



## Paul

Micara said:


> My day in pictures:
> 
> 8:00a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:30p.m.



Looking good! Post more!


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> From a meet-my-friends'-babies party this past weekend...



you look FABULOUS!



Micara said:


> My day in pictures:
> 
> 8:00a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:30p.m.



this is the cutest and most rad sequence ever! Love it!


----------



## LovelyLiz

kristineirl said:


> of terrible webcam quality, but it's something :]



You're lovely.  Show your lovely face at a socal gathering sometime. 



iglooboy55 said:


> View attachment 81315
> 
> i took a picture of myself in the bathroom



I LOVE your wallpaper! Give it to me! (And I'm honestly not a wallpaper person. I don't think I've ever uttered that phrase before.)



Tenacious Dave said:


> Taken earlier today!



Cute expression.


----------



## willowmoon

kristineirl said:


> of terrible webcam quality, but it's something :]



Quality aside, it's a nice photo of you!


----------



## DeerVictory

Chu.


----------



## nettie

LOVE these! You are too adorable.



Micara said:


> My day in pictures:


----------



## KittyKitten

Raegan said:


> Chu.



Your face makes me smile. We got the same innocent look.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Raegan said:


> Chu.



That is IT young lady; I've had enough of this nonsense from you!

*I DEMAND THAT YOU STOP BEING SO FREAKING ADORABLE STARTING NOW!!!!! *

(I almost demand that you don't listen to me so we can keep getting such wonderfully fun-gorgeous-lovely pics!):blush:


----------



## Proner

happyface83 said:


> Now you know I always enjoy your photogenic pictures.



Thanks :happy:



OneWickedAngel said:


> Ah Proner pics! My day is happy!



Oh Thanks but be careful summer is coming and it bring Proner's pics frenzy


----------



## bmann0413

Just to show you all I'm not dead or anything. lol


----------



## KayaNee

Here I am! Any random day of the week, sitting at my desk. 

View attachment Picture 13.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

KayaNee said:


> Here I am! Any random day of the week, sitting at my desk.



Wow, you are so lovely!


----------



## Oldtimer76

KayaNee said:


> Here I am! Any random day of the week, sitting at my desk.



You are so beautiful:wubu:
Love your hair:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KayaNee said:


> Here I am! Any random day of the week, sitting at my desk.



My aren't a lovely one - nice!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm lounging and getting some computer work done and i just took this one a few minutes ago. I am liking the webcam feature on my laptop


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> I'm lounging and getting some computer work done and i just took this one a few minutes ago. I am liking the webcam feature on my laptop



and they get that adorability honestly, 
it comes from mom.


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks  The girl in the signature is me at about 22 months old. The boy is my youngest boy Alex


----------



## HDANGEL15

HottiMegan said:


> I'm lounging and getting some computer work done and i just took this one a few minutes ago. I am liking the webcam feature on my laptop




*I have one and never use it on my MacBook

you are looking fabulous ((Megan)*


----------



## KayaNee

mcbeth said:


> Wow, you are so lovely!


Thank you!!


Oldtimer76 said:


> You are so beautiful:wubu:
> Love your hair:bow:


:wubu:


OneWickedAngel said:


> My aren't a lovely one - nice!


Thanks!!


----------



## HottiMegan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I have one and never use it on my MacBook
> 
> you are looking fabulous ((Megan)*



It's fun playing on the cam  And thanks


----------



## Blackjack

I shaved the other day.

Before:







After:






And in between as THE GLORIOUS HALF-BEARD:






HAAAAAAAAAAALF-BEEEEEEARD!


----------



## KittyKitten

bmann0413 said:


> Just to show you all I'm not dead or anything. lol



You are so full of life 



KayaNee said:


> Here I am! Any random day of the week, sitting at my desk.



Well alright, Miss Hips! Looking good. 



HottiMegan said:


> I'm lounging and getting some computer work done and i just took this one a few minutes ago. I am liking the webcam feature on my laptop



You look like Wynona Judd


----------



## willowmoon

Decided to take a few pics of me today.

The first one is of me & Count Chocula.







Just me chillin'







Just me with my hair looking even WORSE than usual. Oh well [sigh]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ch-POW! 
Niiiice. 

Though the second one makes me giggle.
You look Mafia-esque to me.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ch-POW!
> Niiiice.
> 
> Though the second one makes me giggle.
> You look Mafia-esque to me.



Well I am half Italian, y'know ....


----------



## rellis10

REFRESHMENTS FOR ALL!











Mmmmmmmmmmm...Tuna Sandwich :eat2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Well gee, no wonder you look all Mafia then! 
 I Mean, Uh. I Keed, I Keed! 

Still very handsome, even if you look all tough- and stuff.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

rellis10 said:


> REFRESHMENTS FOR ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmm...Tuna Sandwich :eat2:


Yay Tuna!
You didn't hurt yourself anymore, did you? 
I know making a sandwich can be very dangerous. 


Lovely Pictures! Your simply adorable!


----------



## Noir

my little billy buddy






roll out


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yay Tuna!
> You didn't hurt yourself anymore, did you?
> I know making a sandwich can be very dangerous.
> 
> 
> Lovely Pictures! Your simply adorable!



That's why my other arm is out of shot....i wasnt content with cutting my thumb last time so i amputated my whole hand :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

rellis10 said:


> That's why my other arm is out of shot....i wasnt content with cutting my thumb last time so i amputated my whole hand :doh:


Why'd you lop off an arm just to get rid of a hand?
-Gigglesnort-

BUT THAT WAS YOUR GOOD ARM! Noooo! 
CRUEL FATE! Crueeeeeel!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Noir said:


> *Aw, animal magnet?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Niiiiiice. Little does the public know, that is just the new and improved pimpmobile*




[/Is a Lazy Poster]


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> Why'd you lop off an arm just to get rid of a hand?
> -Gigglesnort-
> 
> BUT THAT WAS YOUR GOOD ARM! Noooo!
> CRUEL FATE! Crueeeeeel!



Actually i'm left handed...so it's not all bad


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Oh, Well, so you.. got rid of..the..Bad..hand..

Kupo?
 _You do not realize, how hard I am laughing right now_.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

willowmoon said:


> Decided to take a few pics of me today.
> 
> The first one is of me & Count Chocula.



omgoodness.. love the Count Chocula T-shirt! Nice pics


----------



## None

About to head out for a long day of working. Horray for turning 23.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

willowmoon said:


> The first one is of me & Count Chocula.



I love that shirt! That was my number one fave cereal as a kid (before Reese's Puffs which is number one now).


----------



## OneWickedAngel

...being the soft delicate snowflake we all know I am.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...being the soft delicate snowflake we all know I am.
> ...snipped adorable IMG, I'MMA BAD BOY!...



Hahaha!, BAD Good Girl!, that's an adorable pose.:bow:

Thank you for sharing, your Rep is in the mail, Ma'me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...being the soft delicate snowflake we all know I am.


This picture needs to be recaptioned

"....taken right before ALL FREAKING HELL BROKE LOOSE.

Police are still searching the area for survivors."


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...being the soft delicate snowflake we all know I am.



*Wonderful pic- does Seasons Beatings come later :happy: *


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm having an awesome hair day, so I took pics.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

STUNNING, OWA! 
However, WRONG.
 Snowflake, No. Hellraising Beauty? Most Definitely! 
:wubu: That picture is just so full of win, I believe it tipped the scales. 

(NOW Who's waiting for the lightning, huh?  )


----------



## KittyKitten

This thing moves too fast, how about this, you all look good! OWA stunning as always.


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...being the soft delicate snowflake we all know I am.



Hey there, OWA.....looking all coy! Beautiful!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Newest one, as of a few days ago. Got my hair cut, and it's amazing.  

View attachment Photo295.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Too many posts!

Everyone's looking quite fetching/handsome.


----------



## Proner

Messy after beach hair and after shower hair  

View attachment Beach4.jpg


View attachment Beach6.jpg


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> Messy after beach hair and after shower hair








(clears throat)

N..N...Nice pictures Proner.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Hahaha!, BAD Good Girl!, that's an adorable pose.:bow:
> 
> Thank you for sharing, your Rep is in the mail, Ma'me.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> This picture needs to be recaptioned
> 
> "....taken right before ALL FREAKING HELL BROKE LOOSE.
> 
> Police are still searching the area for survivors."





tonynyc said:


> *Wonderful pic- does Seasons Beatings come later :happy: *





Your Plump Princess said:


> STUNNING, OWA!
> However, WRONG.
> Snowflake, No. Hellraising Beauty? Most Definitely!
> :wubu: That picture is just so full of win, I believe it tipped the scales.
> 
> (NOW Who's waiting for the lightning, huh?  )





happyface83 said:


> This thing moves too fast, how about this, you all look good! OWA stunning as always.





littlefairywren said:


> Hey there, OWA.....looking all coy! Beautiful!!





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Too many posts!
> 
> Everyone's looking quite fetching/handsome.



*Much amused thanks to you all :happy:. 

Ginny/Tony -- Darn it! How'd you know?! 

YPP -- Woman HUSH!! Someone had to help take the heat off your tail! Besides, after our bold-faced lies?? If we think we see a slight flash peripherally, we're both diving under a table before we realize it's someone's camera. *




CarlaSixx said:


> I'm having an awesome hair day, so I took pics.


*I concur the hair is rad cool!*



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Newest one, as of a few days ago. Got my hair cut, and it's amazing.


*Jeeves! Looking good!*



Proner said:


> Messy after beach hair and after shower hair


*Proner pics! Need I say more?!*


----------



## Tracii

Proner you can post pics anytime!!:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This picture needs to be recaptioned
> 
> "....taken right before ALL FREAKING HELL BROKE LOOSE.
> 
> Police are still searching the area for survivors."



Pshaw!!! Like there'd be any survivors


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Proner said:


> Messy after beach hair and after shower hair


Are you related to greek gods, Romain?
.. :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

The Multi-Cultural Club, at the University where I work, recently put on an International Fashion Show. I was "elected" to show off the Scottish attire. Not a bad gig though, I got to hang out with some beautiful women here on exchange from Kenya!!! The guy down in front is also from Kenya and the gentleman in the fez is from Nepal.





I also got "elected" to treat the crowd to some Scottish, Irish and Welsh music


----------



## tonynyc

Micara said:


> My day in pictures:



*M*icara: cute pics and of course the eyeglasses - you can make Monday the best day of the week 



kristineirl said:


> of terrible webcam quality, but it's something :]



*K*ristineirl: cute picture - love the smile



iglooboy55 said:


> i took a picture of myself in the bathroom



*I*glooboy55: nice pic and as others have mentioned cool wallpaper



Raegan said:


> Chu.
> *R*aegan you look adorable in RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmann0413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to show you all I'm not dead or anything. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *B*mann0413: you are one of the cool guys and pillars for the DIMS community - far from dead my friend
> 
> 
> 
> KayaNee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am! Any random day of the week, sitting at my desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *K*ayaNee: looking as gorgeous as ever
> 
> 
> 
> HottiMegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lounging and getting some computer work done and i just took this one a few minutes ago. I am liking the webcam feature on my laptop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *H*ottiMegan:adorable picture- gorgeous smile - you look so relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Blackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shaved the other day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *B*lackjack - something about the summer - getting that haircut or shave and it feels great...
> 
> 
> 
> willowmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to take a few pics of me today.
> 
> The first one is of me & Count Chocula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *W*illowmoon93: that is a great Count Chocula Tee shirt- do you have one for Frankenberry?
> 
> 
> 
> rellis10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> REFRESHMENTS FOR ALL!
> Mmmmmmmmmmm...Tuna Sandwich :eat2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *R*ellis10 :Tuna Sandwich!!!!!- :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Noir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little billy buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *N*oir: I love animals and that is a nice picture.
> 
> 
> 
> None said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to head out for a long day of working. Horray for turning 23.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *N*one great picture- what does the rest of your tee shirt say?
> 
> 
> 
> CarlaSixx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having an awesome hair day, so I took pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *C*arlaSixx: you look awesome - nice hairstyle
> 
> 
> 
> Blackjack_Jeeves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newest one, as of a few days ago. Got my hair cut, and it's amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *B*lackjack_Jeeves: this pic inspires me to get a haircut soon - that or the upcoming hot weather
> 
> 
> 
> Proner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Messy after beach hair and after shower hair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *P*roner: looks like you had a great day at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> daddyoh70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Multi-Cultural Club, at the University where I work, recently put on an International Fashion Show. I was "elected" to show off the Scottish attire. Not a bad gig though, I got to hang out with some beautiful women here on exchange from Kenya!!! The guy down in front is also from Kenya and the gentleman in the fez is from Nepal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got "elected" to treat the crowd to some Scottish, Irish and Welsh music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *D*addyoh70: very talented and great pic
Click to expand...


----------



## LovelyLiz

daddyoh70 said:


> The Multi-Cultural Club, at the University where I work, recently put on an International Fashion Show. I was "elected" to show off the Scottish attire. Not a bad gig though, I got to hang out with some beautiful women here on exchange from Kenya!!! The guy down in front is also from Kenya and the gentleman in the fez is from Nepal.
> 
> I also got "elected" to treat the crowd to some Scottish, Irish and Welsh music



I guess that makes you an international runway model!  Nice pics!


----------



## Saoirse

daddyoh70 said:


> The Multi-Cultural Club, at the University where I work, recently put on an International Fashion Show. I was "elected" to show off the Scottish attire. Not a bad gig though, I got to hang out with some beautiful women here on exchange from Kenya!!! The guy down in front is also from Kenya and the gentleman in the fez is from Nepal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got "elected" to treat the crowd to some Scottish, Irish and Welsh music



I LOVE IT.

*kilt fan 4 life*


----------



## None

tonynyc said:


> *N*one great picture- what does the rest of your tee shirt say?








From threadless.com


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> *M*
> *D*addyoh70: very talented and great pic


Tony, as always, a complement from you is comparable to being knighted :bow:



mcbeth said:


> I guess that makes you an international runway model!  Nice pics!


mcbeth, I suppose it does, thank you for pointing that out, and thank for the complement



Saoirse said:


> I LOVE IT.
> *kilt fan 4 life*


Saoirse, Go raibh maith agat (thank you), I owe you some dirty hippie, ukulele playing, Michael Collins rep also.


----------



## Christov

Haircut.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> Haircut.



Welcome back! 
As I think I've said before... Lookin' good!


----------



## Surlysomething

Christov said:


> Haircut.




Yay, you're back! :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Pshaw!!! Like there'd be any survivors


*Damn! I resemble that remark!*



daddyoh70 said:


> The Multi-Cultural Club, at the University where I work, recently put on an International Fashion Show. I was "elected" to show off the Scottish attire. Not a bad gig though, I got to hang out with some beautiful women here on exchange from Kenya!!! The guy down in front is also from Kenya and the gentleman in the fez is from Nepal.
> 
> I also got "elected" to treat the crowd to some Scottish, Irish and Welsh music



*Now that is very cool indeed!*


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Messy after beach hair and after shower hair



Now my day's complete. :bow:



daddyoh70 said:


> The Multi-Cultural Club, at the University where I work, recently put on an International Fashion Show. I was "elected" to show off the Scottish attire. Not a bad gig though, I got to hang out with some beautiful women here on exchange from Kenya!!! The guy down in front is also from Kenya and the gentleman in the fez is from Nepal.
> 
> I also got "elected" to treat the crowd to some Scottish, Irish and Welsh music



Great pics; and you look great! 



Christov said:


> Haircut.



Looking fabulous as always


----------



## nettie

So many awesome pics! You all look great!


----------



## KayaNee

Christov said:


> Haircut.



Looking handsome.


----------



## HottiMegan

We got a new waterproof camera and took it to the park to play with today. (another bday present a week early, i'm getting spoiled this year!) This is Max and me


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized.jpg


Some fat girl angle pics. Take your pick. They are all cute!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized 2.jpg


I love wearing yellow. It makes me feel happy.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized 3.jpg


My wooly winter hat. It is winter here in Australia right now.


----------



## Christov

I'm moody and I haven't slept for nearly a day and a half, but my eyes look cool.


----------



## Shosh

Christov said:


> I'm moody and I haven't slept for nearly a day and a half, but my eyes look cool.



Your photos are always of an amazing quality. How do you acheive this special look?

I like your new haircut too.


----------



## Christov

Shosh said:


> Your photos are always of an amazing quality. How do you acheive this special look?


High end camera and a dash of photoshop to balance out the levels and give it a little colour.


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> We got a new waterproof camera and took it to the park to play with today. (another bday present a week early, i'm getting spoiled this year!) This is Max and me



I cant rep Megan again just yet it seems for this beautiful photo. Can somebody get her for me please.

Thanks.


----------



## Shosh

Christov said:


> High end camera and a dash of photoshop to balance out the levels and give it a little colour.



They all look great. You are a handsome lad.


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> I love seeing all the great pics of everyone and wonderful smiles... :happy:
> 
> 
> My contribution...Post workout pic (5 O'Clock Shadow)- it was great to get to the gym today (after about a month)



Cute as always Tony.



CarlaSixx said:


> I know I posted just yesterday... but... I just feel like showing off my new swimsuit, cuz I've never felt sexy in a suit like this one has, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO shopping from Evans again in the future. Everything I ordered fits like a dream.


Bam! That swimsuit is a knockout! You look great.


Mathias said:


> :blush:


Lovely Matty.


sirGordy said:


> This is me only a few hours ago today.



Nice pic Gordy.
I like that shade of blue you are wearing.


----------



## Shosh

daddyoh70 said:


> The Multi-Cultural Club, at the University where I work, recently put on an International Fashion Show. I was "elected" to show off the Scottish attire. Not a bad gig though, I got to hang out with some beautiful women here on exchange from Kenya!!! The guy down in front is also from Kenya and the gentleman in the fez is from Nepal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got "elected" to treat the crowd to some Scottish, Irish and Welsh music



Cute as hell, as always.


----------



## lalatx

2 bathrooms + 1 outfit = total randomness 

View attachment mb.jpg


View attachment mbb.jpg


View attachment mbbb.jpg


View attachment mbbbbb.jpg


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Newest picture of me ... I just had my Monroe pierced and had the jewelry changed out right before this picture so its a lil red 

View attachment 20100623_34-1.jpg


----------



## Shosh

SSBBWMJ said:


> Newest picture of me ... I just had my Monroe pierced and had the jewelry changed out right before this picture so its a lil red



Cute earrings!

Your peircing does look sore. You are braver than me.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Shosh said:


> Cute earrings!
> 
> Your peircing does look sore. You are braver than me.


Thank you sweetie!! They are from Avon ... I figure since my bra straps are showing ... I color coordinated my earrings with them. Lol. As for the piercing ... ya ... it was sore getting better though. I have had 17 of them ... only 5 in now though


----------



## daddyoh70

Shosh said:


> Cute as hell, as always.



Thanks Shosh!!! How have you been?! Still the hottest chick from the land down under I see 

Oh and if I missed anyone, thanks for all the rep and nice comments. I've missed it here.


----------



## Markt

Shosh said:


> View attachment 81452
> 
> 
> My wooly winter hat. It is winter here in Australia right now.



You have such pretty eyes! And a knowing smile :happy:


----------



## Proner

Linda said:


> (clears throat)
> 
> N..N...Nice pictures Proner.





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Proner pics! Need I say more?!*





Tracii said:


> Proner you can post pics anytime!!:bow:





Your Plump Princess said:


> Are you related to greek gods, Romain?
> .. :wubu:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Now my day's complete. :bow:





tonynyc said:


> *P*roner: looks like you had a great day at the beach.



Thanks everyone! Yeah that was an awesome day with sun, ocean and no jellyfishes this time 
And YPP speaking of what you said I searched my family tree and find it except it's engrave on a huge stone and it's look like more like a family cloud than a family tree.
Ok I have to stop with my crazyness


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Ready to go out for drinks with a friend last night.....

View attachment gold necklace.jpg


View attachment Animal Print dress 1.jpg


View attachment gold necklace 2.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ready to go out for drinks with a friend last night.....
> 
> View attachment 81475
> 
> 
> View attachment 81476
> 
> 
> View attachment 81477



My goodness! You're so pretty :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> We got a new waterproof camera and took it to the park to play with today. (another bday present a week early, i'm getting spoiled this year!) This is Max and me





Great picture, Megan!


----------



## KittyKitten

Groovin'.....on a Sunday afternoon....

If I look sweaty, it was 98 degrees down here and it felt like 101!


----------



## mszwebs

NAOMI YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!


That is all.

:kiss2:


----------



## largenlovely

wow...stunning



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ready to go out for drinks with a friend last night.....


----------



## Shosh

happyface83 said:


> Groovin'.....on a Sunday afternoon....
> 
> If I look sweaty, it was 98 degrees down here and it felt like 101!



Beautiful photos of you. You are so pretty.


----------



## daddyoh70

happyface83 said:


> Groovin'.....on a Sunday afternoon....
> 
> If I look sweaty, it was 98 degrees down here and it felt like 101!



Great pics!!! Just for the record, women of your caliber don't sweat... they glisten


----------



## KittyKitten

Shosh said:


> Beautiful photos of you. You are so pretty.



thanks shosh!


----------



## KittyKitten

daddyoh70 said:


> Great pics!!! Just for the record, women of your caliber don't sweat... they glisten



oh, you are sweet, thanks daddyoh!


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> Groovin'.....on a Sunday afternoon....
> 
> If I look sweaty, it was 98 degrees down here and it felt like 101!



You're quite beautiful, but your post needs a good song.:bow:

The Young Rascals(I remember, 1967)-Groovin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g

Here you go.:bow: Woo-Hoo!, A groovy day
in middle Tn., today!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

No wonder your so popular on the dims crush thread! Your Gorgeous!


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> You're quite beautiful, but your post needs a good song.:bow:
> 
> The Young Rascals(I remember, 1967)-Groovin'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g
> 
> Here you go.:bow: Woo-Hoo!, A groovy day
> in middle Tn., today!





Your Plump Princess said:


> No wonder your so popular on the dims crush thread! Your Gorgeous!



Thank you Thank you! The Young Rascals is one of my favorite bands!


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> Thank you Thank you! The Young Rascals is one of my favorite bands!



Oh, WOW, that's awesome! In keeping with my
screen name and enjoying uplifting music, here's
a nice one from The Rascals that came out in '68.
Enjoy, it's a sweet one!:bow:

The Rascals-People Got To Be Free
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized 4.jpg


Hydrangeas are my favorite flowers.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized 5.jpg


My cousin Ally told me she loves this pic because she thinks it makes me look mysterious.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

HottiMegan said:


> We got a new waterproof camera and took it to the park to play with today. (another bday present a week early, i'm getting spoiled this year!) This is Max and me



Adorable pic; you look great!



Christov said:


> I'm moody and I haven't slept for nearly a day and a half, but my eyes look cool.



Great pic 



lalatx said:


> 2 bathrooms + 1 outfit = total randomness



Looking fabulous! 



SSBBWMJ said:


> Newest picture of me ... I just had my Monroe pierced and had the jewelry changed out right before this picture so its a lil red



Very pretty 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ready to go out for drinks with a friend last night.....



You look great; love the dress.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Ch-POW!
> Niiiice.
> 
> Though the second one makes me giggle.
> You look Mafia-esque to me.





ThatFatGirl said:


> omgoodness.. love the Count Chocula T-shirt! Nice pics





DitzyBrunette said:


> I love that shirt! That was my number one fave cereal as a kid (before Reese's Puffs which is number one now).



Thanks to all of the above and tonynyc for the kind words. And for tonynyc, I wish they would have had either Frankenberry or Boo-Berry shirts, I probably would've picked up those ones too! But Count Chocula is my favorite cereal of all time, so I was just THRILLED to pick that one up.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

CarlaSixx said:


> My goodness! You're so pretty :happy:





mszwebs said:


> NAOMI YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> 
> That is all.
> 
> :kiss2:





largenlovely said:


> wow...stunning





MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look great; love the dress.



Thank you for the lovely compliments everyone


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

willowmoon said:


> Thanks to all of the above and tonynyc for the kind words. And for tonynyc, I wish they would have had either Frankenberry or Boo-Berry shirts, I probably would've picked up those ones too! But Count Chocula is my favorite cereal of all time, so I was just THRILLED to pick that one up.



http://www.kurtsshirts.com/shirts/monsters.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/Frankenberry-T-...&pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&var=&hash=item895ed98b37


----------



## willowmoon

MizzSnakeBite said:


> http://www.kurtsshirts.com/shirts/monsters.html
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Frankenberry-T-...&pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&var=&hash=item895ed98b37



Oh hell yeah! Thanks for the links!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

willowmoon said:


> Oh hell yeah! Thanks for the links!



You're welcome!


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> Oh, WOW, that's awesome! In keeping with my
> screen name and enjoying uplifting music, here's
> a nice one from The Rascals that came out in '68.
> Enjoy, it's a sweet one!:bow:
> 
> The Rascals-People Got To Be Free
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhk2WxfV2c



I love his smooth voice. I love Motown music and the Rascals are one non Motown group that have a similar sound.


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Decided to take a few pics of me today.
> 
> The first one is of me & Count Chocula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just me chillin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just me with my hair looking even WORSE than usual. Oh well [sigh]



Great pictures I see you appreciate at least one of the holy trinity of breakfast cereals. Count Chocula, Frankenberry and Boo Berry (yes I know there is a mummy one too...but blech)

I like your hair it does it's own thing. 

You're so handsome and have such great taste in music.


----------



## rellis10

Me after a long and boring day at work...tired and really cant be bothered with ANYTHING, and in a new shirt i dont think i'v showed off yet


----------



## CrankySpice

Just took these with my webcam. So, yes, they are of craptastic quality! I was trying to get a decentish pic of my hair, which I had in foam curlers overnight, to show a couple of friends the results. As you can tell, the curls didn't take very well. LOL My hair is super stubborn.
View attachment Picture0040.jpg


Oh, also - new specs! I'd had the old ones for going on 6 years, I think. Not sure of the color (ordered them online, they were *supposed* to be burgundy) but they are comfy and, well, I can see with them on so they are serving their purpose!

View attachment Picture0015.jpg


Also, noooo idea what's up with the fading-to-white going on at the top of the photos. Is that normal webcam behavior, or is mine just wonky? (built in to laptop)


----------



## mango

CrankySpice said:


> Also, noooo idea what's up with the fading-to-white going on at the top of the photos. Is that normal webcam behavior, or is mine just wonky? (built in to laptop)



*Cute pics Crankinator!

re: fading-to-white
Try giving your digicam lens a good thorough wiping.


*


----------



## KittyKitten

Shosh said:


> View attachment 81498
> 
> 
> My cousin Ally told me she loves this pic because she thinks it makes me look mysterious.



You are awesome looking yourself!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rellis10 said:


> Me after a long and boring day at work...tired and really cant be bothered with ANYTHING, and in a new shirt i dont think i'v showed off yet



Looking great 



CrankySpice said:


> Just took these with my webcam. So, yes, they are of craptastic quality! I was trying to get a decentish pic of my hair, which I had in foam curlers overnight, to show a couple of friends the results. As you can tell, the curls didn't take very well. LOL My hair is super stubborn.
> 
> 
> Oh, also - new specs! I'd had the old ones for going on 6 years, I think. Not sure of the color (ordered them online, they were *supposed* to be burgundy) but they are comfy and, well, I can see with them on so they are serving their purpose!
> 
> 
> Also, noooo idea what's up with the fading-to-white going on at the top of the photos. Is that normal webcam behavior, or is mine just wonky? (built in to laptop)



You're too pretty, and I think your hair looks fantastic! :bow:



P.S. I haven't a clue about the fading to white thing.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 81498
> 
> 
> My cousin Ally told me she loves this pic because she thinks it makes me look mysterious.



I have yet to see a bad photo of you!!! 

Too bad you are so far away, I would send you some samples of the 12 different hydrangeas I have in my garden!


----------



## HottiMegan

Shosh said:


> View attachment 81498
> 
> 
> My cousin Ally told me she loves this pic because she thinks it makes me look mysterious.



It's a very pretty picture


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Your Plump Princess

rellis10 said:


> Me after a long and boring day at work...tired and really cant be bothered with ANYTHING, and in a new shirt i dont think i'v showed off yet


What's the term?
Oh yes.
-Ahem-

*"MOOOAAR"*
:happy:


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Beautiful as usual, YPP!


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> Great pictures I see you appreciate at least one of the holy trinity of breakfast cereals. Count Chocula, Frankenberry and Boo Berry (yes I know there is a mummy one too...but blech)
> 
> I like your hair it does it's own thing.
> 
> You're so handsome and have such great taste in music.



Well I don't know about the handsome part as much (but hey I'll take it!) but yes, I would agree we BOTH have great taste in music! 

Long Live LeBon!! :bow:


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> Me after a long and boring day at work...tired and really cant be bothered with ANYTHING, and in a new shirt i dont think i'v showed off yet



That's pretty much what I look like AT work! Haha!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CrankySpice said:


> I was trying to get a decentish pic of my hair, which I had in foam curlers overnight, to show a couple of friends the results. As you can tell, the curls didn't take very well. LOL My hair is super stubborn.
> 
> Oh, also - new specs! I'd had the old ones for going on 6 years, I think. Not sure of the color (ordered them online, they were *supposed* to be burgundy) but they are comfy and, well, I can see with them on so they are serving their purpose!



I LOVE your glasses. I've been wanting to go bold and buy red frames for a while now but I always end up getting dark or wire frames. I'm such a chicken, I swear. Also, your hair does look fabulous.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

CrankySpice said:


> Just took these with my webcam. So, yes, they are of craptastic quality! I was trying to get a decentish pic of my hair, which I had in foam curlers overnight, to show a couple of friends the results. As you can tell, the curls didn't take very well. LOL My hair is super stubborn.
> 
> Oh, also - new specs! I'd had the old ones for going on 6 years, I think. Not sure of the color (ordered them online, they were *supposed* to be burgundy) but they are comfy and, well, I can see with them on so they are serving their purpose!
> 
> Also, noooo idea what's up with the fading-to-white going on at the top of the photos. Is that normal webcam behavior, or is mine just wonky? (built in to laptop)



very pretty, miss cranky, and I love the new glasses.


----------



## CrankySpice

mango said:


> *Cute pics Crankinator!
> 
> re: fading-to-white
> Try giving your digicam lens a good thorough wiping.
> 
> 
> *



Thank you, sir! I did wipe it off, twice, and still had the same issue - I didn't use a cleaner, so maybe it just needs some tough love.



MizzSnakeBite said:


> Looking great
> 
> 
> 
> You're too pretty, and I think your hair looks fantastic! :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I haven't a clue about the fading to white thing.





DitzyBrunette said:


> I LOVE your glasses. I've been wanting to go bold and buy red frames for a while now but I always end up getting dark or wire frames. I'm such a chicken, I swear. Also, your hair does look fabulous.





ThatFatGirl said:


> very pretty, miss cranky, and I love the new glasses.



Thanks, ladies! :blush: 

Ditzy, these took some getting used to, but now I do like them. I did buy a second pair that were standard black (similar shape) but they aren't as comfortable as the red ones.


----------



## Micara

Me, towards the end of the working day.


----------



## CrankySpice

Very cute, Micara! Is that a tank top or a halter? I really like it!


----------



## Micara

CrankySpice said:


> Very cute, Micara! Is that a tank top or a halter? I really like it!



Thank you! It's a tank dress from Torrid. It's on sale for 50% off clearance right now: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442209257&bmUID=1277767324408


----------



## Shosh

CrankySpice said:


> Just took these with my webcam. So, yes, they are of craptastic quality! I was trying to get a decentish pic of my hair, which I had in foam curlers overnight, to show a couple of friends the results. As you can tell, the curls didn't take very well. LOL My hair is super stubborn.
> View attachment 81507
> 
> 
> Oh, also - new specs! I'd had the old ones for going on 6 years, I think. Not sure of the color (ordered them online, they were *supposed* to be burgundy) but they are comfy and, well, I can see with them on so they are serving their purpose!
> 
> View attachment 81506
> 
> 
> Also, noooo idea what's up with the fading-to-white going on at the top of the photos. Is that normal webcam behavior, or is mine just wonky? (built in to laptop)



Simply beautiful photos of you P. Very stylish, really pretty. Love the new glasses also.



Your Plump Princess said:


>



So cute!


----------



## CrankySpice

Micara said:


> Thank you! It's a tank dress from Torrid. It's on sale for 50% off clearance right now: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/product.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302036838&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442209257&bmUID=1277767324408



Oh, Man! I'd be SO in if it was a top. Unfortunately, I'm not a dress kinda gal...I always feel awkward and uncomfortable in them. I think that's leftover from my tomboy days and being constantly told that I wasn't sitting "like a lady" in my Sunday dresses. LOL



Shosh said:


> Simply beautiful photos of you P. Very stylish, really pretty. Love the new glasses also.



Thank you!


----------



## littlefairywren

CrankySpice said:


> Just took these with my webcam. So, yes, they are of craptastic quality! I was trying to get a decentish pic of my hair, which I had in foam curlers overnight, to show a couple of friends the results. As you can tell, the curls didn't take very well. LOL My hair is super stubborn.



Well I wish I had stubborn hair, instead of "no I can't do that" hair! CrankySpice you are adorable!



Your Plump Princess said:


>



You cutie pie, and fellow Gomez lover :happy:



Micara said:


> Me, towards the end of the working day.



Pretty girl, Micara!


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


>


So pretty! 



Micara said:


> Me, towards the end of the working day.


I want your hair!!



rellis10 said:


> Me after a long and boring day at work...tired and really cant be bothered with ANYTHING, and in a new shirt i dont think i'v showed off yet


looks like me at the end of the day 



CrankySpice said:


> Just took these with my webcam. So, yes, they are of craptastic quality! I was trying to get a decentish pic of my hair, which I had in foam curlers overnight, to show a couple of friends the results. As you can tell, the curls didn't take very well. LOL My hair is super stubborn.
> View attachment 81507
> 
> 
> Oh, also - new specs! I'd had the old ones for going on 6 years, I think. Not sure of the color (ordered them online, they were *supposed* to be burgundy) but they are comfy and, well, I can see with them on so they are serving their purpose!
> 
> View attachment 81506
> 
> 
> Also, noooo idea what's up with the fading-to-white going on at the top of the photos. Is that normal webcam behavior, or is mine just wonky? (built in to laptop)


 I really like your glasses


----------



## CarlaSixx

This is me about an hour ago. My hair was kind of poofed back because I had a wig on before, and so I just hairsprayed it a little and made it pompadour-ish  And the makeup was done when I still had my wig on 






I really need to re-do my brows, lol.


----------



## nettie

CrankySpice said:


> Oh, also - new specs!





Micara said:


> Me, towards the end of the working day.





CarlaSixx said:


> This is me about an hour ago.



You all are just too adorable!


----------



## nettie

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Simply beautiful.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Willow,Shosh,Nettie,Megan,and LFW: Thanks so much you guys! :wubu:

Yesterday was the first day in a long time my hair actually turned out how I wanted it to.
[It's even more stubbourn then I am.* Remarkably* enough.]


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Your Plump Princess said:


>



You look fabulous! :bow:



willowmoon said:


> *Well I don't know about the handsome part* as much (but hey I'll take it!) but yes, I would agree we BOTH have great taste in music!



I'll have to disagree with you regarding the handsome part; you're quite handsome!



Micara said:


> Me, towards the end of the working day.



Ya look great and ya look like you might kill somebody if they annoy you! 



CarlaSixx said:


> This is me about an hour ago. My hair was kind of poofed back because I had a wig on before, and so I just hairsprayed it a little and made it pompadour-ish  And the makeup was done when I still had my wig on
> 
> I really need to re-do my brows, lol.



Look great!


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

here are gypsy, juicyjacqulyn, me and 2 of our friends at our most recent Club Attitude party.






and me before


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

oops didn't realize that pic was so huge. sorry.


----------



## NYCGabriel

Here are some.

The one with light was me trying to figure out why the webcam is showing me so washed out. and the other one was request for my eyes






Hrmh. I don't like how this turned out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ooo La La, Gabriel! 
Again I must bring up that term..
*"Mooooooar! "*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shosh said:


> Hydrangeas are my favorite flowers.
> 
> My cousin Ally told me she loves this pic because she thinks it makes me look mysterious.


The flowers are lovely, however, the mysterious chick in front of them is SMOKIN"! 



CrankySpice said:


> Just took these with my webcam. So, yes, they are of craptastic quality! I was trying to get a decentish pic of my hair, which I had in foam curlers overnight, to show a couple of friends the results. As you can tell, the curls didn't take very well. LOL My hair is super stubborn.
> 
> Oh, also - new specs! I'd had the old ones for going on 6 years, I think. Not sure of the color (ordered them online, they were *supposed* to be burgundy) but they are comfy and, well, I can see with them on so they are serving their purpose!
> 
> Also, noooo idea what's up with the fading-to-white going on at the top of the photos. Is that normal webcam behavior, or is mine just wonky? (built in to laptop)


LOVE the glasses, Cranky! You wear them well! 



Your Plump Princess said:


> ...


Whoa! An "It's Gettin' Hot In Herrre" warning should have been posted for this! Ow baby! 



Micara said:


> Me, towards the end of the working day.


Damn it Micara! You're not allowed to look so good at the end of the day. I look like 1/2 shit at the end of eight hours without a touch up. No effin' fair!



CarlaSixx said:


> This is me about an hour ago. My hair was kind of poofed back because I had a wig on before, and so I just hairsprayed it a little and made it pompadour-ish  And the makeup was done when I still had my wig on
> 
> I really need to re-do my brows, lol.


I love the make-up and the different look. 



CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> here are gypsy, juicyjacqulyn, me and 2 of our friends at our most recent Club Attitude party.
> 
> and me before


See? I don't know what I want to steal more, the eyeliner, the the bra!



NYCGabriel said:


> Here are some.
> 
> The one with light was me trying to figure out why the webcam is showing me so washed out. and the other one was request for my eyes
> 
> Hrmh. I don't like how this turned out.



Hmmmm, both pics have their pluses and minuses. You'll just have to take, and post, more pics until we say you've got it right.


----------



## littlefairywren

NYCGabriel said:


> Here are some.
> 
> The one with light was me trying to figure out why the webcam is showing me so washed out. and the other one was request for my eyes



VERY nice...beautiful eyes! :happy:


----------



## Shosh

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> oops didn't realize that pic was so huge. sorry.



Your makeup is awesome!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Fatty1.jpg


Here I am at my 40th birthday, listening to the speeches that were being given.

The little baby to my left is my gorgeous niece Gigi.


----------



## Lamia

I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Lamia said:


> I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.



Ummm, can you say 

*HOLEE FREAKIN' WOW YOU'RE GORGEOUS! :shocked:

... and that smile! *1k ships launching*:bounce:

I say keep this color combination - it absolutely works for you! *​


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamia said:


> I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.



You have the most gorgeous smile, Lamia! And your hair is fantastic :happy:


----------



## Micara

Lamia said:


> I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.



Gorgeous!!! You look like one of those "Don't hate me because I'm beautiful" commercials!


----------



## Shosh

Lamia said:


> I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.



I love your hair. It is really pretty. That color suits you.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Dale and I.jpg


This is my friend Dale and I at my birthday party.


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.



Beautiful pics, Lamia!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Lamia said:


> I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.


You are Stunning!..

...........Can we trade hair?


----------



## willowmoon

Here's a pic of me taken today with my "You Big Dummy" t-shirt. You gotta love Redd Foxx.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

NICE!........But what's with the grumpy face?


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> NICE!........But what's with the grumpy face?



What do you mean? I'm always grumpy !!


----------



## CastingPearls

I thought it was his 'sexy' face. Lots of people use 'grumpy' and 'sexy' interchangeably. Nice pic though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

LOL! MAYBE! Maybe I just got them confused! Ahahaaha  


Willow--- Oh YEAH. _ALWAYS_.


----------



## rellis10

Your Plump Princess said:


> LOL! MAYBE! Maybe I just got them confused! Ahahaaha



Hey YPP, you look......grumpy.


----------



## imfree

Lamia said:


> I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.



The hair color is certainly a sweet mix. Your smile is
radiant, an extraordinarily fine mix, overall!, total
beauty, from within.:bow:


----------



## NYCGabriel

Lamia said:


> I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.



def. go with the darker hair


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Taken last week while on Vacation..... 

View attachment LissaBeach.jpg


----------



## ahtnamas

Straightened my hair today

View attachment Photo0104.jpg


----------



## Shosh

ahtnamas said:


> Straightened my hair today
> 
> View attachment 81566



Look pretty. Cute makeup too.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_DeeZyre: _What a great pic! I love the wind blowing your hair, it's very whispy. [Er, that really IS a compliment, I swear!]

*ahtnamas:* I don't know what it looked like before, but it looks GORGEOUS on you!


----------



## Oirish

ahtnamas said:


> Straightened my hair today
> 
> View attachment 81566



You have a gorgeous face!


----------



## Twilley

ahtnamas said:


> Straightened my hair today
> 
> View attachment 81566



:smitten: You are absolutely beautiful, just in case you weren't already aware


----------



## Proner

Two new shirts I bought today, it's time for colors  

View attachment DSCN4552.JPG


View attachment DSCN4554.JPG


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Proner said:


> Two new shirts I bought today, it's time for colors


The Purple looks absolutely stunning on you! =)

Your so handsome. 
*See Previous Greek God Comment*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Taken last week while on Vacation.....


Love this pic!



ahtnamas said:


> Straightened my hair today


Me likey! 



Proner said:


> Two new shirts I bought today, it's time for colors


I love that shade of purple of you!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Add me in as a purple fan!


----------



## Proner

Your Plump Princess said:


> The Purple looks absolutely stunning on you! =)
> 
> Your so handsome.
> *See Previous Greek God Comment*





OneWickedAngel said:


> I love that shade of purple of you!





CarlaSixx said:


> Add me in as a purple fan!



Thanks everyone! I love the purple too as much as the green one, wearing color is a nice change :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> here are gypsy, juicyjacqulyn, me and 2 of our friends at our most recent Club Attitude party.
> 
> 
> 
> and me before



Great pics 



NYCGabriel said:


> Here are some.
> 
> The one with light was me trying to figure out why the webcam is showing me so washed out. and the other one was request for my eyes
> 
> 
> Hrmh. I don't like how this turned out.



Too handsome. 

Are your eyes in a donor program? 



Lamia said:


> I think I look better with dark hair than blonde. I am going back to this color. It's dark brown with red and black in the mix.



Ya look great, and you have beautiful eyes!



willowmoon said:


> Here's a pic of me taken today with my "You Big Dummy" t-shirt. You gotta love Redd Foxx.



I'm loving all the hot men pics. :happy:



MzDeeZyre said:


> Taken last week while on Vacation.....



You're too pretty. 



ahtnamas said:


> Straightened my hair today



You're very pretty, and I love your hair!



Proner said:


> Two new shirts I bought today, it's time for colors



Ah, now my day is complete, Mister. :happy:

You look great in color, but then, you look great in anything, and I'm sure you look great in nothing too. 




Keep the pics coming in, men!


----------



## KittyKitten

Proner said:


> Two new shirts I bought today, it's time for colors



The thing about you, you are just naturally handsome. You have a wholesome look about you. Plus you're French, so you are cool with me LOL!


----------



## KittyKitten

ahtnamas said:


> Straightened my hair today
> 
> View attachment 81566



Love it!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pics
> Too handsome.
> 
> Are your eyes in a donor program?
> Keep the pics coming in, men!



If they are in a donor program, *I* am keeping them on a shelf....lol. And I agee, we need more of the men folk to post their pics!


----------



## iglooboy55

willowmoon said:


> Here's a pic of me taken today with my "You Big Dummy" t-shirt. You gotta love Redd Foxx.



i have the same shirt, its fucking awesome.


----------



## iglooboy55

(I'm on the right)
View attachment 28846_1488643735438_1214308359_1417027_2065385_n.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

littlefairywren said:


> If they are in a donor program, *I* am keeping them on a shelf....lol. And I agee, we need more of the men folk to post their pics!


Can we got halfsies instead of you hoarding them both? >.>; ! 


MUCH agreed though. The Menfolks need to post MOOOOAR. .-ahem- ..More pictures!


----------



## lalatx

iglooboy55 said:


> (I'm on the right)
> View attachment 81606



You look very happy about this accomplishment. Kudos.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

iglooboy55 said:


> (I'm on the right)
> View attachment 81606


Love your expression in this picture.
Also, Holy Crap, you look super far up.
Amazing!


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


> *Can we got halfsies instead of you hoarding them both? >.>; !
> *
> 
> MUCH agreed though. The Menfolks need to post MOOOOAR. .-ahem- ..More pictures!



Of course we can, my sweet. I love to share :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> If they are in a donor program, *I* am keeping them on a shelf....lol.



Pretty soon they'll be making a movie about you and your crazy eye on a shelf collecting tendencies. 



iglooboy55 said:


> (I'm on the right)



Great pic and accomplishment!


----------



## Shooting star

This was taken a couple of days ago  

View attachment 27794_1400420023197_1613195107_910227_4263423_n.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

iglooboy55 said:


> (I'm on the right)


LOL! Oh man --your expression is priceless! All that's missing from this pic is you holding a flag impaled into the summit!



Shooting star said:


> This was taken a couple of days ago


Aawww, very pretty! Welcome to Dims Shooting Star!:happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Shooting star said:


> This was taken a couple of days ago



You're very pretty . 

Welcome!


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Pretty soon they'll be making a movie about you and your crazy eye on a shelf collecting tendencies.



Bwahahaha! That is just the start of my crazy tendencies. Anyone who takes issue with it, will have to deal with my valet/bodyguard/hooligan....even if he is missing his eyes


----------



## willowmoon

Shooting star said:


> This was taken a couple of days ago



Very nice picture! You are very photogenic! <envy>


----------



## Shooting star

willowmoon said:


> Very nice picture! You are very photogenic! <envy>



Trust me I'm not! Thanks everyone though


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> Very nice picture! You are very photogenic! <envy>





Shooting star said:


> Trust me I'm not! ...



Guess we can agree to disagree  BTW, welcome to Dims!


----------



## haynguy

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> here are gypsy, juicyjacqulyn, me and 2 of our friends at our most recent Club Attitude party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me before



Damn! Now that's a group of girls I'd like to party with!!!!

That's also a very hot pic cuppycake, I feel like u can see right into my soul...


----------



## SSBBWMJ

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl!!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


> Can we got halfsies instead of you hoarding them both? >.>; !
> 
> 
> MUCH agreed though. The Menfolks need to post MOOOOAR. .-ahem- ..More pictures!



Sorry, the reason she needs to hoard them both is so Mizz and I can share one!


----------



## lalatx

I think these may be the coolest heels the world has even known. 

View attachment g.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

lalatx, CUUUUUUUTE shoes! I'm jealous! :happy:

-----

Happy Canada D-eh!


----------



## lalatx

CarlaSixx said:


> Happy Canada D-eh!



I wants a maple leaf :sad:

Very cute CarlaSixx


----------



## Dromond

View attachment 81628


Me and Jackie a few weeks ago at her grand daughter's graduation.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

ok so I was pretty damn sick a couple of days ago...so I put on makeup to make myself feel better...and took a pic. I still look pretty sicky sick...but whatevs...


----------



## Twilley

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> ok so I was pretty damn sick a couple of days ago...so I put on makeup to make myself feel better...and took a pic. I still look pretty sicky sick...but whatevs...



If this is how you look when under the weather, then I can't even begin to imagine how you must look when well. You are absolutely stunning.


----------



## littlefairywren

B&W, blurry me... 

View attachment Picture 17.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

SSBBWMJ said:


> Thanks girl!!



You're very welcome 



Famouslastwords said:


> Sorry, the reason she needs to hoard them both is so Mizz and I can share one!



haha 



lalatx said:


> I think these may be the coolest heels the world has even known.



Those are super cute, and I love the way they show your foot tat off .



CarlaSixx said:


> l
> 
> Happy Canada D-eh!



You have lovely eyes. Wren might add them to her collection, so be careful. 



Dromond said:


> Me and Jackie a few weeks ago at her grand daughter's graduation.



Great pic; you two are an adorable couple .



CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> ok so I was pretty damn sick a couple of days ago...so I put on makeup to make myself feel better...and took a pic. I still look pretty sicky sick...but whatevs...



Wish I looked that good when I'm sick! 



littlefairywren said:


> B&W, blurry me...



CHICKLET!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:

There's my purdy gurl! :wubu:

The wuvfest has infected another thread. haha


----------



## spiritangel

as usual I am way behind on the complimenting of people in this thread loving all the pics and all the beautiful wonderful dimms peoples


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Wish I looked that good when I'm sick!




hahah ty darlin....usually when I'm sick, it's a ponytail and zero makeup...but I thought if I looked less sick, I might feel less sick...didn't really work though.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> ok so I was pretty damn sick a couple of days ago...so I put on makeup to make myself feel better...and took a pic. I still look pretty sicky sick...but whatevs...




Ummmmmmm....... I can haz your lipz??


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

MzDeeZyre said:


> Ummmmmmm....... I can haz your lipz??




well you can have them....but my dirty mind is thinking of you having them smashed up against yours ....which isn't really what you meant lol


----------



## rellis10

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> well you can have them....but my dirty mind is thinking of you having them smashed up against yours ....which isn't really what you meant lol



*resists temptation to say what everybody's thinking*


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> well you can have them....but my dirty mind is thinking of you having them smashed up against yours ....which isn't really what you meant lol



How do you know that's not what I meant?? :kiss2:


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

MzDeeZyre said:


> How do you know that's not what I meant?? :kiss2:




that's my girl!


----------



## Famouslastwords

*Gets out the camcorder and closes the hotel room door.*


----------



## NYCGabriel




----------



## NYCGabriel




----------



## chicken legs

NYCGabriel said:


>



awwwwww....sooooo cute


----------



## snuffy2000

That white boy got souuul.

p.s. Long time no see :doh:.


----------



## AuntHen

like when I was a goober child, I like to stick my tongue out when I smile 

pardon my towel in the background...


----------



## KittyKitten

fat9276 said:


> like when I was a goober child, I like to stick my tongue out when I smile
> 
> pardon my towel in the background...



PURTYYYY!!!! You look like one of my friends.


----------



## Lamia

snuffy2000 said:


> That white boy got souuul.
> 
> p.s. Long time no see :doh:.



so cute rock on!


----------



## Surlysomething

NYCGabriel said:


>



very handsome


----------



## KittyKitten

Wow, there are some handsome guys on Dims!


----------



## CarlaSixx

fat9276 said:


> like when I was a goober child, I like to stick my tongue out when I smile
> 
> pardon my towel in the background...



Very purdy :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

You all look so nice  I enjoy this thread because it puts a face to the names/posts 


This one was taken before swimming tonight:


----------



## tioobs

HottiMegan said:


> You all look so nice  I enjoy this thread because it puts a face to the names/posts
> 
> 
> This one was taken before swimming tonight:


Very cute you are !


----------



## Blockierer

fat9276 said:


> like when I was a goober child, I like to stick my tongue out when I smile
> 
> pardon my towel in the background...


Sweet  your looking good


----------



## Your Plump Princess

NYCGabriel: What's that I hear? The Outcry for Moooooooooar? 


Megan: I ADORE YOUR HAIR!


----------



## Never2fat4me

I don't know why, but sticking your tongue out ever so slightly is utterly adorable!



fat9276 said:


> like when I was a goober child, I like to stick my tongue out when I smile
> 
> pardon my towel in the background...


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> like when I was a goober child, I like to stick my tongue out when I smile
> 
> pardon my towel in the background...



Beautiful picture !!!!


----------



## NYCGabriel

fat9276 said:


> like when I was a goober child, I like to stick my tongue out when I smile
> 
> pardon my towel in the background...



LOL such a cute expression!


----------



## msbard90

Blackjack said:


> I shaved the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> And in between as THE GLORIOUS HALF-BEARD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAALF-BEEEEEEARD!



You didn't keep the half beard? How dissapointing...


----------



## AuntHen

happyface83 said:


> PURTYYYY!!!! You look like one of my friends.





CarlaSixx said:


> Very purdy :happy:





Blockierer said:


> Sweet  your looking good





Never2fat4me said:


> I don't know why, but sticking your tongue out ever so slightly is utterly adorable!





willowmoon said:


> Beautiful picture !!!!





NYCGabriel said:


> LOL such a cute expression!



thank you all very much!


----------



## NYCGabriel

Never2fat4me said:


> I don't know why, but sticking your tongue out ever so slightly is utterly adorable!



isnt it? :happy: this makes me happy


----------



## HottiMegan

tioobs said:


> Very cute you are !


Thank you 



Your Plump Princess said:


> Megan: I ADORE YOUR HAIR!



Thanks  I had it up in a twist all day and it turned out quite pretty when i took it down  Too bad i went and ruined it swimming


----------



## NYCGabriel

HottiMegan said:


> You all look so nice  I enjoy this thread because it puts a face to the names/posts
> 
> 
> This one was taken before swimming tonight:



such a vibrant smile!:happy:


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> You all look so nice  I enjoy this thread because it puts a face to the names/posts
> 
> 
> This one was taken before swimming tonight:






Gorgeous!! Love your hair.


----------



## knottyknicky

Took this on my recent birthday, all glammed up and ready for dinner. You can't tell but my hair is rolled in the back all messy, I loved my hair that night.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

knottyknicky said:


> Took this on my recent birthday, all glammed up and ready for dinner. You can't tell but my hair is rolled in the back all messy, I loved my hair that night.


Oh my gosh, you are SO pretty! I adore your hair like that, it frames your face perfectly!


----------



## Paul

HottiMegan said:


> You all look so nice  I enjoy this thread because it puts a face to the names/posts
> 
> 
> This one was taken before swimming tonight:



Very lovely picture Megan.


----------



## lucidbliss

UMM me yesterday lol 

View attachment 02722.jpg


----------



## george83

Relaxing with a beer in the garden


----------



## Linda

lucidbliss said:


> UMM me yesterday lol



Gorgeous picture.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> ...snip...
> 
> This one was taken before swimming tonight:


What a great pic of you Megan! Love the curls!



knottyknicky said:


> Took this on my recent birthday, all glammed up and ready for dinner. You can't tell but my hair is rolled in the back all messy, I loved my hair that night.


Pretty picture. Happy belated!



lucidbliss said:


> UMM me yesterday lol


YUMM you today! Love the hair color mix, bold color yet nicely understated is a hard trick to pull off and you did it well! 



george83 said:


> Relaxing with a beer in the garden


George! Cool pic, you do look so relaxed!


----------



## littlefairywren

lucidbliss said:


> UMM me yesterday lol



You are just so very pretty, and I would really love your hair


----------



## lucidbliss

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for those compliments :eat1:


----------



## lalatx

One of my cousins finally moved to town so we went out last night to celebrate. 

View attachment DSCF0143c.jpg


View attachment DSCF0147c.jpg


View attachment DSCI02151.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

lalatx said:


> One of my cousins finally moved to town so we went out last night to celebrate.



Duck liiiiiiips! 

Looks like it was a blast!


----------



## Proner

After a messy and busy week-end the camera struck again...which lead to a little teaser of my silly face's expression  

View attachment DSCN4562.JPG


View attachment DSCN4566.JPG


View attachment DSCN4567.JPG


View attachment DSCN4568.JPG


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

lucidbliss said:


> UMM me yesterday lol



Absolutely beautiful! Stunning eyes girly!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

So it was another fun filled BGP weekend and heres a couple of snaps of me with 2 other lovely Dims members, Mango and Anna 

View attachment Naomi n Mango.jpg


View attachment Me anna mango.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

And one more....

me and the lovely Anna

View attachment me n anna.jpg


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> After a messy and busy week-end the camera struck again...which lead to a little teaser of my silly face's expression



I think I speak for all of us when I say....you can keep teasing us with your photos all you like.


----------



## CastingPearls

randomness (and a BHM visitor from up north)


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> randomness (and a BHM visitor from up north)



Looking fantastic CP, but i'm not sure about the red hat.





....Oh god, wrong picture :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx

OMG! It's the Travelocity gnome!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> OMG! It's the Travelocity gnome!!!!


His name is Gnyles. I have a thing for Scandinavians among others. Even though he's a BHG he doesnt eat much. Go figure. Another stereotype down the crapper.


----------



## CarlaSixx

CastingPearls said:


> His name is Gnyles. I have a thing for Scandinavians among others. Even though he's a BHG he doesnt eat much. Go figure. Another stereotype down the crapper.



I tried to rep you but it said I need to spread some around before repping you again.

Tried to rep you cuz I LOLed


----------



## lucidbliss

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Stunning eyes girly!!





thank you !!!!


----------



## Tooz

it's not like this is amazing or anything


----------



## NYCGabriel

CastingPearls said:


> randomness (and a BHM visitor from up north)



LOL! I got the same gnome!!!:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

NYCGabriel said:


> LOL! I got the same gnome!!!:bow:


ahhhhh such good taste, but do you also have the Geico Gekko????


----------



## NYCGabriel

CastingPearls said:


> ahhhhh such good taste, but do you also have the Geico Gekko????



knowing my cat, she probably ate him:doh:


----------



## NYCGabriel

CastingPearls said:


> ahhhhh such good taste


----------



## Linda

NYCGabriel said:


>





All of these Gnome pictures are cracking me up. My friends call me "The Gnome". lol Don't ask.


----------



## CastingPearls

NYCGabriel said:


>


Outstanding. I owe you rep!


----------



## NYCGabriel

I should put up the others when I was chaperoning (spelling??) some kids at an anime convention...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

LOL! ZOMG. ITS THE FREAKING TRAVELING GNOME!

...Those pictures TOTALLY just made my night! 
I'd Rep you but I'm ImRepotant at the moment. []


----------



## NYCGabriel

and my fave the Gnome with Doctor Who and Amy Pond


----------



## calauria

Proner said:


> After a messy and busy week-end the camera struck again...which lead to a little teaser of my silly face's expression



Dude!! I'll rock ur world!!


----------



## calauria

NYCGabriel said:


>



Dude!! I'll rock ur world!! :kiss2:


----------



## calauria

"I'll rock ur world!"

Remember when we used to say that in the 80s??


----------



## NYCGabriel

calauria said:


> "I'll rock ur world!"
> 
> Remember when we used to say that in the 80s??



LOL oh god yeah.. or what about "fresh!" LOL


----------



## willowmoon

calauria said:


> "I'll rock ur world!"
> 
> Remember when we used to say that in the 80s??





NYCGabriel said:


> LOL oh god yeah.. or what about "fresh!" LOL



All of a sudden, I have the crazy urge to watch _Breakin' 2: Electric Boogaloo._


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> All of a sudden, I have the crazy urge to watch _Breakin' 2: Electric Boogaloo._


OMG I just thought of that godawful movie Xanadu.....blech blech blechhhhhh


----------



## CarlaSixx

So here's a pic of me after 2 bleaching processes to my hair. Waiting a few days before the next one. I shall be blonde!






When I put flash on, it looks too yellow, lol.

And here's with flash, to prove my point, lol.






The first pic has lighter brows by way of makeup. The second pic has my natural ones.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> OMG I just thought of that godawful movie Xanadu.....blech blech blechhhhhh


ZOMG.
NoooooOOoooo! 
You didn't like Xanadu!?


----------



## lalatx

CarlaSixx said:


> So here's a pic of me after 2 bleaching processes to my hair. Waiting a few days before the next one. I shall be blonde!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I put flash on, it looks too yellow, lol.



SWEET... coming out quite well. My wifey is now a blonde I shall be the envy of all the others.


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> So here's a pic of me after 2 bleaching processes to my hair. Waiting a few days before the next one. I shall be blonde!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I put flash on, it looks too yellow, lol.
> 
> And here's with flash, to prove my point, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic has lighter brows by way of makeup. The second pic has my natural ones.


Looks really good. How do YOU like it???


----------



## CarlaSixx

lalatx said:


> SWEET... coming out quite well. My wifey is now a blonde I shall be the envy of all the others.



Yeah, you're married to a Blonde bombshell now  lol

ETA: CP, I am cool with it but since I'm not done with it, I don't really feel anything just yet, lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_*Carla:*_ I think blonde really suites you, Can't wait to see what it looks like when you are finished! =)


----------



## Inhibited

Proner said:


> After a messy and busy week-end the camera struck again...which lead to a little teaser of my silly face's expression



Wow your growing up before our eyes, your looking like a man..


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

lucidbliss said:


> UMM me yesterday lol



Although I was striked by your beauty (obviously XD) those piercings on your cheeks grabbed my attention. How long have you had those in for?


----------



## HottiMegan

NYCGabriel said:


> such a vibrant smile!:happy:


Thank you  



Linda said:


> Gorgeous!! Love your hair.


Thank you! I wish it was curly all the time 



Paul said:


> Very lovely picture Megan.


Thank you 



OneWickedAngel said:


> What a great pic of you Megan! Love the curls!


Thank you  I might be breaking out my curlers or curling iron next time i go out on the town


----------



## HottiMegan

This one is on the 4th in my special shawl that my mom got for me in India. It was blessed by my guru.


----------



## Blockierer

HottiMegan said:


> This one is on the 4th in my special shawl that my mom got for me in India. It was blessed by my guru.


I love this pic


----------



## lucidbliss

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Although I was striked by your beauty (obviously XD) those piercings on your cheeks grabbed my attention. How long have you had those in for?



umm since november


----------



## lucidbliss

CarlaSixx said:


> So here's a pic of me after 2 bleaching processes to my hair. Waiting a few days before the next one. I shall be blonde!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I put flash on, it looks too yellow, lol.
> 
> And here's with flash, to prove my point, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic has lighter brows by way of makeup. The second pic has my natural ones.



actually if you i can be of assistance.... you can make sure they use a 20 vol developer the next round of bleaching you do ... and if you know anyone that can go to the beauty supply.... paul mitchell makes a shampoo for recently bleached hair and its purple.....it takes the gold out of the hair as much as it can ... but i would be careful with the bleaching if your hair is naturally that dark it could turn to the consistency of cotton if you do it to close together ... i just wanted to tell you this because im naturally almost black headed myself and bleaching damages my hair so much!!! im a cosmetologist so i do my hair all the time lol.... but if the blonde doesnt suit you ...hahah "joico" makes these cool colors that are bright like blues, greens, pinks and oranges


----------



## CarlaSixx

lucidbliss said:


> actually if you i can be of assistance.... you can make sure they use a 20 vol developer the next round of bleaching you do ... and if you know anyone that can go to the beauty supply.... paul mitchell makes a shampoo for recently bleached hair and its purple.....it takes the gold out of the hair as much as it can ... but i would be careful with the bleaching if your hair is naturally that dark it could turn to the consistency of cotton if you do it to close together ... i just wanted to tell you this because im naturally almost black headed myself and bleaching damages my hair so much!!! im a cosmetologist so i do my hair all the time lol.... but if the blonde doesnt suit you ...hahah "joico" makes these cool colors that are bright like blues, greens, pinks and oranges



I'm actually doing it myself at home with the guidance of a friend who owns a salon. I've got the toner and shampoo all set  I just gotta wait about 3 days before doing anything else. I'm putting in protein treatments to get it healthy enough to bleach again. This isn't my first time, but it is my first time doing it all over my head.

I would put the cool colours except for the fact that I'm on a job hunt so it's gotta be "natural" colours only


----------



## lucidbliss

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm actually doing it myself at home with the guidance of a friend who owns a salon. I've got the toner and shampoo all set  I just gotta wait about 3 days before doing anything else. I'm putting in protein treatments to get it healthy enough to bleach again. This isn't my first time, but it is my first time doing it all over my head.
> 
> I would put the cool colours except for the fact that I'm on a job hunt so it's gotta be "natural" colours only



lol it probably wont smell to nice...but but mayo is great for the hair lol ...yeah i dont ever use toners if im going to have to do multiple bleach trials...your basically damaging your hair for no reason....... but if you have any hair questions and your friend isnt around here are some of the hair make up and nail clients ive had besides cuts and colors 

View attachment 067.JPG


View attachment 073.JPG


View attachment 025.JPG


View attachment 006.JPG


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm actually doing it myself at home with the guidance of a friend who owns a salon. I've got the toner and shampoo all set  I just gotta wait about 3 days before doing anything else. I'm putting in protein treatments to get it healthy enough to bleach again. This isn't my first time, but it is my first time doing it all over my head.
> 
> I would put the cool colours except for the fact that I'm on a job hunt so it's gotta be "natural" colours only



Hun, you will always look great, no matter what color your hair will be:wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Oldtimer76 said:


> Hun, you will always look great, no matter what color your hair will be:wubu:



Thanks :blush:

Lucidbliss, those pics are awesome! I'm loving the neon nails, too :happy:

Maybe thankfully this will be my last hair experiment for awhile. I already spent more cash than I should have, lol, but I think everyone needs a dramatic change to their appearance at least once in their life


----------



## lucidbliss

aww thanks carla....yeah i love what i do ... i love to spread positivity and vibes ....


----------



## CastingPearls

lucidbliss said:


> lol it probably wont smell to nice...but but mayo is great for the hair lol ...yeah i dont ever use toners if im going to have to do multiple bleach trials...your basically damaging your hair for no reason....... but if you have any hair questions and your friend isnt around here are some of the hair make up and nail clients ive had besides cuts and colors


Love it all!!! Great work!


----------



## lucidbliss

CastingPearls said:


> Love it all!!! Great work!



aww thank you Ms Pearls ...=)


----------



## Paul

Tooz said:


> it's not like this is amazing or anything



No its very corny (sorry I couldn't resist the pun). I love your picture.


----------



## tioobs

HottiMegan said:


> This one is on the 4th in my special shawl that my mom got for me in India. It was blessed by my guru.


Marvellous ! I'd like to kiss you when I see you like that. You look like an angel.


----------



## HottiMegan

Blockierer said:


> I love this pic





tioobs said:


> Marvellous ! I'd like to kiss you when I see you like that. You look like an angel.



Thank you both. I was in a really good place while that was taken. I was very blissed out


----------



## nettie

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you both. I was in a really good place while that was taken. I was very blissed out



It's such a beautiful photo! How long have you been studying, if I may ask?


----------



## HottiMegan

nettie said:


> It's such a beautiful photo! How long have you been studying, if I may ask?



thank you  My entire life i have been on the path of meditation. My parents took it up in 1969 when they were in college and they raised me and my brothers on it.


----------



## tioobs

You'rre welcome HottiMegan ! You can post as many pics as these ! LOL good night


----------



## nettie

HottiMegan said:


> thank you  My entire life i have been on the path of meditation. My parents took it up in 1969 when they were in college and they raised me and my brothers on it.



What an amazing story! I'd love to hear what it was like growing up with meditation and what impact that might have had on your development. And do your parents still make time for it? Are they helping to raise their grandchildren on it? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

4th of July in the car on my way to see fireworks in the city


----------



## bmann0413

Me right now. I look... meh. 

View attachment Image67.jpg


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Me testing my new webcam. 

View attachment Photo.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

EtobicokeFA said:


> Me testing my new webcam.
> 
> View attachment 81856



Awesome! 

I wish my webcam had that kind of quality. You got yourself a super good one


----------



## Linda

Fallenangel2904 said:


> 4th of July in the car on my way to see fireworks in the city



Simply gorgeous.



bmann0413 said:


> Me right now. I look... meh.



Awesome picture Lloyd. 



EtobicokeFA said:


> Me testing my new webcam.
> 
> View attachment 81856



Great picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## succubus_dxb

this is me 'deep in thought' (at a cocktail bar) 2 weeks ago. I think it's hilarious 

View attachment 41411_507902047_7339_n.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Since it's been a while....back from vacation. These were taken today- not 2007. Didn't set the date after changing the batteries.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Since it's been a while....back from vacation. These were taken today- not 2007. Didn't set the date after changing the batteries.



*A*dorable picture - how was Jersey? You survived our Heat Wave...


----------



## Blackjack

You're goddam right I'm drinkin milk straight from a bowl


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Blackjack said:


> You're goddam right I'm drinkin milk straight from a bowl



That one little drip on the side... very vampire in an anemic fluid sort of way. LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx

This doesn't show much but it's me about 20 minutes ago.

Just lightened my brows and I've got deep conditioner on under a shower cap. Did a third bleach session tonight to get that blonde happening. Couldn't wait a full third day.

The eyebrows need to be re-coloured cuz they're not light enough. I had the dye on for about 2 minutes only. It was stinging soooo bad that I decided to just rinse it off and go. Will retry in the morning before I head out the door.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Girl, I always LOVE your eyebrows:wubu:
Its is always good to see you in here:happy:


----------



## ladle

me+ Zombie Comercial= 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## Mishty

Here are two 4th of July shots of BeBe Tre and me....
Maybe they didn't turn out that great lol or maybe you just had to be there.
Both times I was happy as pie. :happy: 

View attachment DSC05586.JPG


View attachment Image1.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

I don't think this will stay up very long


----------



## mango

Inhibited said:


> I don't think this will stay up very long



*Was that up for all of 2 minutes?? 


:doh:*


----------



## Inhibited

mango said:


> *Was that up for all of 2 minutes??
> 
> 
> :doh:*



lol about 10 minutes.. enough for paranoia to set in


----------



## Aust99

Inhibited said:


> lol about 10 minutes.. enough for paranoia to set in



Dammit!!!! Missed it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> I don't think this will stay up very long



I totally missed it too!


----------



## EtobicokeFA

CarlaSixx said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I wish my webcam had that kind of quality. You got yourself a super good one





Linda said:


> Great picture, thanks for sharing.



Thank you.


----------



## mercy

Well one of these is my avatar, but since I skipped doing this in my introduction post in the "show your face" thread...


----------



## NYCGabriel

mercy said:


> Well one of these is my avatar, but since I skipped doing this in my introduction post in the "show your face" thread...



very pretty!:happy:


----------



## mango

Inhibited said:


> lol about 10 minutes.. enough for paranoia to set in





Aust99 said:


> Dammit!!!! Missed it.





littlefairywren said:


> I totally missed it too!



*Yep.

I missed it too! 

*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

At work today.


----------



## NYCGabriel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At work today.



quite the looker and such a cute smile!


----------



## Tad

Inhibited said:


> lol about 10 minutes.. enough for paranoia to set in



Some people don't seem to match their user name, but sometimes it seems just about right .....


----------



## Christov

Inspired by the pipe thread.


----------



## Linda

Christov said:


> Inspired by the pipe thread.



So freaking awesome!! :bow:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Inhibited said:


> I don't think this will stay up very long





mango said:


> *Was that up for all of 2 minutes??
> 
> 
> :doh:*





Inhibited said:


> lol about 10 minutes.. enough for paranoia to set in





Aust99 said:


> Dammit!!!! Missed it.





littlefairywren said:


> I totally missed it too!





mango said:


> *Yep.
> 
> I missed it too!
> 
> *




What was "it"?


----------



## ecortez766

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At work today.



All I have to say is thank you for making my mouth with your lovely smile and your beautiful presence


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

NYCGabriel said:


> quite the looker and such a cute smile!





ecortez766 said:


> All I have to say is thank you for making my mouth with your lovely smile and your beautiful presence



Thank you very much, gents. 

And ecortez, I'm thinking you maybe meant "month." LOL.


----------



## mango

ThatFatGirl said:


> What was "it"?






Inhibited said:


> I don't think this will stay up very long


 *This ^^.


*


----------



## CarlaSixx

So... here's me today before braving the heat wave.

I finally got my brows done. There's still some bleaching to do before the dye goes in. I really hate how I wasn't able to get 40vol. But it's working decent enough, I guess.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CarlaSixx said:


> So... here's me today before braving the heat wave.
> 
> I finally got my brows done. There's still some bleaching to do before the dye goes in. I really hate how I wasn't able to get 40vol. But it's working decent enough, I guess.



I love this look on you! Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> So... here's me today before braving the heat wave.
> 
> I finally got my brows done. There's still some bleaching to do before the dye goes in. I really hate how I wasn't able to get 40vol. But it's working decent enough, I guess.


Love it! Great job!


----------



## ecortez766

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thank you very much, gents.
> 
> And ecortez, I'm thinking you maybe meant "month." LOL.



Actually I forgot one word and that would be water.

I should have said "All I have to say is thank you for making my mouth water"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *A*dorable picture - how was Jersey? You survived our Heat Wave...



Lol I survived it by hauling myself back to the mountains 

Thanks Tony- Jersey was fun


----------



## Linda

Today....It's raining outside so I am bored ... boredom leads to pictures tonight I guess. lol 

View attachment 004.JPG


----------



## wrestlingguy

I visited my daughter in Washington DC several weeks ago, and her boyfriend snapped this pic of us after we'd eaten at a Salvadorian restaurant.

I'm smiling because I hadn't seen her since the first of the year.

No, she didn't ask me for money, another reason I'm still smiling. 

View attachment 36757_403064350807_505800807_4767135_3720059_n.jpg


----------



## Malarkey

Christov said:


> Inspired by the pipe thread.



This photo makes me miss my pipe! It's hiding 'round here some place-but alas I don't smoke any longer.........


----------



## Malarkey

knottyknicky said:


> Took this on my recent birthday, all glammed up and ready for dinner. You can't tell but my hair is rolled in the back all messy, I loved my hair that night.





lucidbliss said:


> UMM me yesterday lol



Umm, hi-you two are HOT!!..........just sayin'


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> I don't think this will stay up very long



I really think you need to try that again lol. But this time leave it up a wee bit longer. I know folks will be happy if you do...I know how pretty that smile is 



CarlaSixx said:


> So... here's me today before braving the heat wave.
> 
> I finally got my brows done. There's still some bleaching to do before the dye goes in. I really hate how I wasn't able to get 40vol. But it's working decent enough, I guess.



You look so cute, and that colour looks fantastic! 



Linda said:


> Today....It's raining outside so I am bored ... boredom leads to pictures tonight I guess. lol



Lovely, Linda!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Linda said:


> Today....It's raining outside so I am bored ... boredom leads to pictures tonight I guess. lol


You have AMAZING eyes, I'm so jealous!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> You have AMAZING eyes, I'm so jealous!



I second this! :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.



Really super cute


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thank you!


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> I really think you need to try that again lol. But this time leave it up a wee bit longer. I know folks will be happy if you do...I know how pretty that smile is
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute, and that colour looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, Linda!





Your Plump Princess said:


> You have AMAZING eyes, I'm so jealous!





CarlaSixx said:


> I second this! :bow:



Thanks! 




Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.




I love the new color!!! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Linda said:


> Today....It's raining outside so I am bored ... boredom leads to pictures tonight I guess. lol



You are too cute and have a really sweet face 



Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.



You look so soft and glowing with that color


----------



## Inhibited

Tad said:


> Some people don't seem to match their user name, but sometimes it seems just about right .....



lol nah don't really care if ppl don't like the way i look, i just got worried about work finding out about all my posts and calling me for a meeting like they did with my facebook..


----------



## Linda

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are too cute and have a really sweet face



Thank you!
I am glad my disguise is working.


----------



## tioobs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At work today.



If I can say : your nice dress hide too much your curves ! But you are very cute !


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thanks! I _LOVE _how soft my hair comes out after I dye it.


----------



## tioobs

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.



Really cute ! I love this pics !


----------



## calauria




----------



## Paul

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At work today.



Ginny,
Those are very pretty pictures! Thanks for posting.


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> lol nah don't really care if ppl don't like the way i look, i just got worried about work finding out about all my posts and calling me for a meeting like they did with my facebook..



I wont tell them if you don't. But if you are going to post a quickie pic again, let me know the time so I won't miss it 

Hey, I thought you were upstairs...when did you get home?


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> I wont tell them if you don't. But if you are going to post a quickie pic again, let me know the time so I won't miss it
> 
> Hey, I thought you were upstairs...when did you get home?



lol i was came home about 2 weeks ago, just went to Brisbane..


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> lol i was came home about 2 weeks ago, just went to Brisbane..



Hahaha, Brisbane is upstairs. Melbourne is downstairs, and Perth is across the hall. 

Successful or not?


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Hahaha, Brisbane is upstairs. Melbourne is downstairs, and Perth is across the hall.
> 
> Successful or not?



lol nah was just pointing out that i didn't go any further up the Queensland like i was planned.......... Nah was done before i even left..


----------



## Famouslastwords

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At work today.



Very pretty Ginny, I love your glasses they are t3h cute.


----------



## Tad

Inhibited said:


> lol nah don't really care if ppl don't like the way i look, i just got worried about work finding out about all my posts and calling me for a meeting like they did with my facebook..



Oh, no worries, I was just teasing--or trying to tease, sorry if it didn't come across that way. Curse the lack of voice tone and body language on the net!

And....I usually take my pics down after a week. I figure by that point almost nobody will be reading those posts anyway, and I also don't like leaving too many pics around the net.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.



Stunningly beautiful, *as usual !!!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At work today.


How'd I miss this? Living up to your name as always, Ginny. I love that dress on you.



Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.


What a great pic of you, you're so pretty and summery and freckly, I really love it!



calauria said:


> ...


Cala, you have such lovely eyes, now stop taking such gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Proner

CarlaSixx said:


> So... here's me today before braving the heat wave.
> 
> I finally got my brows done. There's still some bleaching to do before the dye goes in. I really hate how I wasn't able to get 40vol. But it's working decent enough, I guess.



Nice pic, you're gorgeous :happy:



Linda said:


> Today....It's raining outside so I am bored ... boredom leads to pictures tonight I guess. lol



I will be original and say you have such amazing eyes, very nice brown depth eyes.



Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.



Great pic and nice pose, you look so cute 


New shirts 

View attachment DSCN4578.JPG


View attachment DSCN4579.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> ...snip...
> New shirts


:bow: And new smiles for me!:happy: :bow:
Life is so much simpler when you avoid the wrath isn't it? :batting:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:blush: Wow! Thank you all! :blush:


*Proner*: I love those new shirts on you! And your smile is -adorable-. =) Should smile more in your photos, young man!


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> So... here's me today before braving the heat wave.
> 
> I finally got my brows done. There's still some bleaching to do before the dye goes in. I really hate how I wasn't able to get 40vol. But it's working decent enough, I guess.



You are a true Goddess!
:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.



Red hair is YOUR color:wubu:


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Me with some extensions in  

View attachment 28052010_002_.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

Proner said:


> Nice pic, you're gorgeous :happy:
> 
> 
> New shirts



Thank you :happy:

And you look really really good in those shirts :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Oldtimer76 said:


> You are a true Goddess!
> :smitten::smitten::smitten:



Lol, thank you :happy:



BlackBBW2010 said:


> Me with some extensions in



You look beautiful!


----------



## Dromond

Carla, you'll look good no matter the hair color... but I have to disagree with the masses and say I like you better as a brunette. :blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Dromond said:


> Carla, you'll look good no matter the hair color... but I have to disagree with the masses and say I like you better as a brunette. :blush:



Lol!  Not a problem! I may not be sticking with blonde for too long because it's a lot of upkeep for someone with naturally jet black features, haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.



It looks good!  It fits your skin tone well


----------



## HottiMegan

This morning..


----------



## BlackBBW2010

CarlaSixx said:


> Lol, thank you :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!




Thanks v. much!


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> :bow: And new smiles for me!:happy: :bow:
> Life is so much simpler when you avoid the wrath isn't it? :batting:





Your Plump Princess said:


> :blush: Wow! Thank you all! :blush:
> 
> 
> *Proner*: I love those new shirts on you! And your smile is -adorable-. =) Should smile more in your photos, young man!





CarlaSixx said:


> Thank you :happy:
> 
> And you look really really good in those shirts :happy:




Thanks everyone!

OneWickedAngel: Yeah but it will be boring! And if I hadn't my camera what would happen? 

YourPlumpPrincess: Thanks, it's hard to me to smile on pics, I feel a little awkard, but I try to do it as much as possible.

CarlaSixx: Thank you! I'm lucky this year with clothes as I find shirt with a good cut for thin people :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

HottiMegan said:


> This morning..



you have such a lovely happy vibe to you


----------



## Micara

My mom and I at the swimming quarry beach in Sheboygan, Wisconsin.


----------



## tioobs

HottiMegan said:


> This morning..


Stoooooooooooop ! You are too much cute !! LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

succubus_dxb said:


> you have such a lovely happy vibe to you


Thank you  the happy behind this photo was Alex was sitting on the recliner with me. He is a cuddle bug 



tioobs said:


> Stoooooooooooop ! You are too much cute !! LOL



 Thanks. I have fun fooling around with my webcam


----------



## tioobs

HottiMegan said:


> Thank you  the happy behind this photo was Alex was sitting on the recliner with me. He is a cuddle bug
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have fun fooling around with my webcam



The fun is shared ! LOL If you were crossing me I would just stop you to make you a kiss.


----------



## Blockierer

Today, in an elevator.


----------



## chicken legs

cool shot..and I can't rep yet..


----------



## willowmoon

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Me with some extensions in



Very beautiful! As the song goes, I'm sure "Irish eyes are smiling." Yeah that was lame, but I had to say it. 

Regardless, tho, you're very attractive!


----------



## BlackBBW2010

willowmoon said:


> Very beautiful! As the song goes, I'm sure "Irish eyes are smiling." Yeah that was lame, but I had to say it.
> 
> Regardless, tho, you're very attractive!



Thanks Willow , thought the Irish eyes are smiling bit was very cute


----------



## NYCGabriel

Micara said:


> My mom and I at the swimming quarry beach in Sheboygan, Wisconsin.



SHEH-BOI-GUHN!

I love saying that!

Great picture too!:happy:


----------



## NYCGabriel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.



the red! the RED!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Micara said:


> My mom and I at the swimming quarry beach in Sheboygan, Wisconsin.


Sh-BAM! Knockout _again! _

Please stay and continue taking pictures in wisconsin.
I'm _pretty_ sure with hotties like you, we'll get a *bunch* more tourists. 
:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Yesterday. (sorry it was all a blur)


----------



## msbard90

CastingPearls said:


> Yesterday. (sorry it was all a blur)



You're ADORABLE!!!


----------



## msbard90

A pixellated mess of me and my friend trying to clean my closet: 

View attachment carolyn and me.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Yesterday. (sorry it was all a blur)



You really are so beautiful and that blue is so lovely with your eyes and skin :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

Blockierer said:


> Today, in an elevator.




cool "infinity" reflection pic 



Micara said:


> My mom and I at the swimming quarry beach in Sheboygan, Wisconsin.



so cute!


----------



## Linda

Blockierer said:


> Today, in an elevator.





Awesome shot.


----------



## lalatx

Last night getting ready for an adventure. 

View attachment glasses.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lalatx said:


> Last night getting ready for an adventure.


Love the glasses, girlie.


----------



## CarlaSixx

lalatx said:


> Last night getting ready for an adventure.



Awesome! :happy:

I love the glasses, too!


----------



## Linda

lalatx said:


> Last night getting ready for an adventure.



Love the glasses! Hope it was an awesome adventure.


----------



## Oldtimer76

lalatx said:


> Last night getting ready for an adventure.



Wow! You're cute:wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

lalatx said:


> Last night getting ready for an adventure.



oh my gosh! you look so cute and stylin'!! Love this!! Great colors on you too:happy: lovely complexion


----------



## AuntHen

In my *JUNGLE* of a backyard... it is *hot*! Forgive my sweaty, need to wash hair Sorry I suck at re-sizing pics. I need a tutorial hahahaha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> Yesterday. (sorry it was all a blur)



So soft and beautiful!



Blockierer said:


> Today, in an elevator.



Love the mirror concept- great picture


----------



## CastingPearls

msbard90 said:


> You're ADORABLE!!!





fat9276 said:


> You really are so beautiful and that blue is so lovely with your eyes and skin :happy:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So soft and beautiful!




Thanks guys!!

And I love everyone's new pics.


----------



## nettie

OMG you are all just so beautiful.



CarlaSixx said:


> So... here's me today before braving the heat wave.
> 
> I finally got my brows done. There's still some bleaching to do before the dye goes in. I really hate how I wasn't able to get 40vol. But it's working decent enough, I guess.





Linda said:


> Today....It's raining outside so I am bored ... boredom leads to pictures tonight I guess. lol





Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed My Hair Red Again. Less "IN YER FACE" red than usual, though.







BlackBBW2010 said:


> Me with some extensions in





HottiMegan said:


> This morning..





Micara said:


> My mom and I at the swimming quarry beach in Sheboygan, Wisconsin.





CastingPearls said:


> Yesterday. (sorry it was all a blur)





msbard90 said:


> A pixellated mess of me and my friend trying to clean my closet:





lalatx said:


> Last night getting ready for an adventure.





fat9276 said:


> In my *JUNGLE* of a backyard... it is *hot*! Forgive my sweaty, need to wash hair Sorry I suck at re-sizing pics. I need a tutorial hahahaha


----------



## lalatx

fat9276 said:


> In my *JUNGLE* of a backyard... it is *hot*! Forgive my sweaty, need to wash hair Sorry I suck at re-sizing pics. I need a tutorial hahahaha



Me likey.... Your backyard looks like mine expect I have giant sunflowers.


----------



## AuntHen

lalatx said:


> Me likey.... Your backyard looks like mine expect I have giant sunflowers.




I WISH I had sunflowers! It's a pain though because even in the heat of the sun, the mosquitos eat me alive I tried going out today (it is overcast) and the mosquitos were ferocious. I had to run back in so I had some blood left in my body


----------



## largenlovely

went over to my sister's house to have supper and play Uno tonight  

View attachment Front.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

largenlovely said:


> went over to my sister's house to have supper and play Uno tonight



That is a smokin' pic!


----------



## largenlovely

thank ya so very much 



CarlaSixx said:


> That is a smokin' pic!


----------



## Twilley

The only in-focus picture of me from an outing over the weekend, lol


----------



## Twilley

largenlovely said:


> went over to my sister's house to have supper and play Uno tonight



Blue suits you very nicely


----------



## largenlovely

thank ya sweet pea...and i am totally diggin' those suspenders hehe



Twilley said:


> Blue suits you very nicely


----------



## largenlovely

here's a couple more i took from tonight too  

View attachment BlueShirt.jpg


View attachment Sitting.jpg


----------



## Dromond

Me hamming it up at a friend's house tonight. Yeah, I'm dorkin' out!

View attachment 82077


----------



## Twilley

largenlovely said:


> here's a couple more i took from tonight too



Absolutely lovely :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely

thanks cute stuff  :kiss2:



Twilley said:


> Absolutely lovely :smitten:


----------



## Lamia

Twilley said:


> The only in-focus picture of me from an outing over the weekend, lol



wow most beautiful lips ever!


----------



## spiritangel

wow sooo many wonderful pics thanks everyone for sharing (too many to do indavidual posts sorry )

These are from Sat and my nices pirate and princess party

Me and My sister






Some of me 










and the birthday girl with her pressie from me


----------



## Oldtimer76

spiritangel said:


> wow sooo many wonderful pics thanks everyone for sharing (too many to do indavidual posts sorry )
> 
> These are from Sat and my nices pirate and princess party
> 
> 
> 
> Some of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Girl you look so pretty in these pics:wubu:
Love your smile!!:blush:


----------



## tioobs

largenlovely said:


> here's a couple more i took from tonight too



Lovely !


----------



## willowmoon

Blockierer said:


> Today, in an elevator.



I like this shot also -- pretty cool looking !!


----------



## Tooz

lalatx said:


> Last night getting ready for an adventure.



uhh derp I was all scrollin' and when I got to this, I was like HOLY CRAP THERE IS A PICTURE OF ME ON HERE I DID NOT KNOW EXISTED WHO TOOK THIS PHOTO AHHHh


but it was not me.

but it LOOKS like me.


----------



## largenlovely

thank ya 



tioobs said:


> Lovely !


----------



## Famouslastwords

Twilley said:


> The only in-focus picture of me from an outing over the weekend, lol



whoa. Hey there studly!


----------



## msbard90

Twilley said:


> The only in-focus picture of me from an outing over the weekend, lol



Wow! I love this picture of you, very very handsome!


----------



## WomanlyHips

Taken yesterday... 

View attachment Tweet.jpg


----------



## BlackBBW2010

WomanlyHips said:


> Taken yesterday...



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## WomanlyHips

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Gorgeous pic!



Thanks, I appreciate that


----------



## lalatx

Tooz said:


> uhh derp I was all scrollin' and when I got to this, I was like HOLY CRAP THERE IS A PICTURE OF ME ON HERE I DID NOT KNOW EXISTED WHO TOOK THIS PHOTO AHHHh
> 
> 
> but it was not me.
> 
> but it LOOKS like me.



I am your Doppelgänger. Mwahahaha fear me


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WomanlyHips said:


> Taken yesterday...


Beautiful!


----------



## littlefairywren

WomanlyHips said:


> Taken yesterday...



You look so soft and lovely, WomanlyHips. Beautiful eyes


----------



## WomanlyHips

Thank you both, littlefairywren and OneWickedAngel


----------



## Markt

largenlovely said:


> here's a couple more i took from tonight too



slender and lovely!


----------



## largenlovely

i wouldn't say slender by any stretch of the imagination....just less fat

though i'm sure you only voiced what was on other people's minds


Markt said:


> slender and lovely!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

largenlovely said:


> here's a couple more i took from tonight too



That top is a gorgeous blue, looks great with your coloring.


----------



## largenlovely

thank you so much  so many people have mentioned that...i'm gonna have to start looking for that color more often 



DitzyBrunette said:


> That top is a gorgeous blue, looks great with your coloring.


----------



## Markt

largenlovely said:


> i wouldn't say slender by any stretch of the imagination....just less fat
> 
> though i'm sure you only voiced what was on other people's minds



It's a whole new you! Honestly you look great and so happy. Lovely!!:bow:


----------



## largenlovely

i can walk again and i'm a lot less achy...that makes me happy  

but thanks



Markt said:


> It's a whole new you! Honestly you look great and so happy. Lovely!!:bow:


----------



## mszwebs

largenlovely said:


> i can walk again and i'm a lot less achy...that makes me happy
> 
> but thanks



There was a LOT more that I wanted to say...

But I'll just say that you look beautiful and happy and that's all anyone really needs to say


----------



## largenlovely

lol well...i'm sure the size difference might come as a shock. 

but thank you ...i'm definitely a lot happier now that i'm getting back to some of the things i used to be able to do...and i'm glad it shows *hugs*



mszwebs said:


> There was a LOT more that I wanted to say...
> 
> But I'll just say that you look beautiful and happy and that's all anyone really needs to say


----------



## LoveBHMS

largenlovely said:


> lol well...i'm sure the size difference might come as a shock.
> 
> but thank you ...i'm definitely a lot happier now that i'm getting back to some of the things i used to be able to do...and i'm glad it shows *hugs*



It does show and you look great. I wish we did not have to hedge around saying somebody looks nice when they have lost weight.

Also your hair looks very nice, did you chop off a couple of inches? It really brings out the shape of your face very nicely and is quite flattering.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I got so behind in the thread that I cannot respond individually! 

Everyone is looking great!


----------



## largenlovely

i rearranged the bangs not long ago and i think the rest has just been hanging better lol

thanks LBHM's  



LoveBHMS said:


> It does show and you look great. I wish we did not have to hedge around saying somebody looks nice when they have lost weight.
> 
> Also your hair looks very nice, did you chop off a couple of inches? It really brings out the shape of your face very nicely and is quite flattering.


----------



## msbard90

The fam and me: 

View attachment famnme.jpg


----------



## Tad

msbard90 said:


> The fam and me:



Wow, you all have such great smiles! Nobody in my extended family can pose with a smile, so it kind of boggles me that you all do it so well!


----------



## KittyKitten

msbard90 said:


> The fam and me:



Even though you don't like me too much, you have a beautiful family.


----------



## msbard90

happyface83 said:


> Even though you don't like me too much, you have a beautiful family.



I do not hate you. I dislike attention-crying threads. However, this is irrelevant to this thread. Thanks for the compliment, and movin' on.....


----------



## msbard90

Tad said:


> Wow, you all have such great smiles! Nobody in my extended family can pose with a smile, so it kind of boggles me that you all do it so well!



Thanks! You're so sweet.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

msbard90 said:


> The fam and me:



What a great pic! Ya'll look great, and I love your top!


----------



## msbard90

MizzSnakeBite said:


> What a great pic! Ya'll look great, and I love your top!



Thanks! It seems like I am always wearing this shirt in pictures. I rarely wear it, but I'm always seeing myself in it


----------



## DitzyBrunette

msbard90 said:


> The fam and me:



I concur with the rest, beautiful family  Is the girl in red your sister? She looks exactly like you but with longer hair.


----------



## msbard90

DitzyBrunette said:


> I concur with the rest, beautiful family  Is the girl in red your sister? She looks exactly like you but with longer hair.



sister, niece, sister, me.


----------



## CastingPearls

msbard90 said:


> The fam and me:


Gorgeous fam all with the same gorgeous smile!


----------



## msbard90

CastingPearls said:


> Gorgeous fam all with the same gorgeous smile!



We practice. What can I say?  

Thanks love


----------



## rellis10

Me and my newly bought Peterborough United scarf


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

rellis10 said:


> Me and my newly bought Peterborough United scarf



You're just too adorable


----------



## msbard90

rellis10 said:


> Me and my newly bought Peterborough United scarf



Aww cutie


----------



## Twilley

msbard90 said:


> The fam and me:



Lovely picture! Who's who here?


----------



## None

At first I was like after work






Then I was like


----------



## activistfatgirl

Chillin at Taquamenon Falls!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

None said:


> At first I was like after work
> 
> 
> 
> Then I was like





activistfatgirl said:


> Chillin at Taquamenon Falls!



Great pics!


----------



## iglooboy55

i climbed another mountain (except sexier)
View attachment 31696_1479650150604_1214308359_1398088_2250607_n.jpg

and wrapped a paper towel around my head, so as to stay so fresh.
View attachment 0706102103.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

lmao @ climbed another mountain reminds me of the move The Castle


----------



## AnnMarie

Work+hairclips=pic 

View attachment Photo on 2010-07-13 at 10.02.jpg


View attachment Photo-on-2010-07-13-at-10.05.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

activistfatgirl said:


> Chillin at Taquamenon Falls!



Good to see you again, hun:wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

activistfatgirl said:


> Chillin at Taquamenon Falls!



hubba hubba


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

iglooboy55 said:


> i climbed another mountain (except sexier)



Great pic!



AnnMarie said:


> Work+hairclips=pic



You're just too pretty, and I love, love, love your top!

Where did you get it?


----------



## degek2001

spiritangel said:


> These are from Sat and my nices pirate and princess party
> 
> Some of me


Wow, I like this pics of you. A heavy pirat is amazing... I like your round belly.:smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Tad

AnnMarie said:


> Work+hairclips=pic



aww, you look so sweet and innocent! (OK, from what I can tell you are a pretty sweet person, so looks may not deceive here....)


----------



## Crystal

This is my staff photo at my internship. 

Not to most flattering, especially with the hair up and makeup running by the end of the day, but it IS pretty recent.  

View attachment Crystal Brooks.jpg


----------



## Micara

Crystal said:


> This is my staff photo at my internship.
> 
> Not to most flattering, especially with the hair up and makeup running by the end of the day, but it IS pretty recent.



Cute! I love your blouse! It's a good color for you!


----------



## Micara

iglooboy55 said:


> i climbed another mountain (except sexier)
> View attachment 82144
> 
> and wrapped a paper towel around my head, so as to stay so fresh.
> View attachment 82143



How adorable are you?


----------



## Oldtimer76

Crystal said:


> This is my staff photo at my internship.
> 
> Not to most flattering, especially with the hair up and makeup running by the end of the day, but it IS pretty recent.



You are very pretty! Love your eyes, darling:wubu:


----------



## supersoup

AnnMarie said:


> Work+hairclips=pic



that first picture is one of my favorites of you!!

ilu.

<3


----------



## Blackjack

supersoup said:


> that first picture is one of my favorites of you!!
> 
> ilu.
> 
> <3



So, so very this.


----------



## KittyKitten

Crystal said:


> This is my staff photo at my internship.
> 
> Not to most flattering, especially with the hair up and makeup running by the end of the day, but it IS pretty recent.



Shut up, you have a natural beauty.


----------



## Allie Cat

happyface83 said:


> Shut up, you have a natural beauty.



She really does... :wubu:


----------



## Proner

rellis10 said:


> Me and my newly bought Peterborough United scarf



Great pic and nice scarf. You will have to learn supporter's songs now :happy:

I went to the ocean today, it was windy with lots of waves, just perfect. 

View attachment Ocean_04.jpg


View attachment Ocean_05.jpg


View attachment Ocean_09.jpg


----------



## Crystal

Proner said:


> I went to the ocean today, it was windy with lots of waves, just perfect.



You are SO good looking. :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Crystal said:


> You are SO good looking. :happy:



Quoted for truth

:happy:


----------



## AnnMarie

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> You're just too pretty, and I love, love, love your top!
> 
> Where did you get it?



Thank you very much! The top us from Old Navy. 



Tad said:


> aww, you look so sweet and innocent! (OK, from what I can tell you are a pretty sweet person, so looks may not deceive here....)



Haha, I can be sweet, I'm not sure about the innocent part. 



supersoup said:


> that first picture is one of my favorites of you!!
> 
> ilu.
> 
> <3



I love you, too, soupadoup. 



Blackjack said:


> So, so very this.



Thanks, Beej.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Crystal said:


> This is my staff photo at my internship.
> 
> Not to most flattering, especially with the hair up and makeup running by the end of the day, but it IS pretty recent.



Oh hush! You look great! I hope you have a great birthday!



Proner said:


> I went to the ocean today, it was windy with lots of waves, just perfect.



Looking great as always! You look very relaxed, and the beach is lovely .



AnnMarie said:


> Thank you very much! The top us from Old Navy.



Thanks!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> I went to the ocean today, it was windy with lots of waves, just perfect.





Crystal said:


> You are SO good looking. :happy:





CarlaSixx said:


> Quoted for truth
> 
> :happy:



He really is. I mean, he just does not take a bad picture. Very very cute.


----------



## Proner

Crystal said:


> You are SO good looking. :happy:





CarlaSixx said:


> Quoted for truth
> 
> :happy:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> Looking great as always! You look very relaxed, and the beach is lovely .





DitzyBrunette said:


> He really is. I mean, he just does not take a bad picture. Very very cute.



Thank you everyone! I have to go outside now to get my cheeks less red now!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Proner said:


> Thank you everyone! I have to go outside now to get my cheeks less red now!



You're too sweet .


----------



## msbard90

Twilley said:


> Lovely picture! Who's who here?



Thanks, its my oldest sis, my niece, my older sis, and me... my brother is not in this picture. Hes the oldest of the 4 kids.


----------



## msbard90

AnnMarie said:


> Work+hairclips=pic



You look so cute!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

AnnMarie said:


> Work+hairclips=pic



I wish I ever looked half that adorable at work. Cuuuute.


----------



## Paul

AnnMarie said:


> Work+hairclips=pic



AM, You must be the cutest woman at work!


----------



## succubus_dxb

I'm in Bali- woohooooooo  and I'm such a f*cking hipster! 

View attachment bali.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm in Bali- woohooooooo  and I'm such a f*cking hipster!



You look so cute, Bobbie! I love the glasses :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

littlefairywren said:


> You look so cute, Bobbie! I love the glasses :happy:



thank you my lovely


----------



## Scorsese86

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm in Bali- woohooooooo  and I'm such a f*cking hipster!



I haven't written anything to you forever, I think. But God damn you're still as hot as ever. Oh, and you're in Bali? Walking around in a bikini 24/7?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm in Bali- woohooooooo  and I'm such a f*cking hipster!



You look adorable; hope you have a great vacation.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Scorsese86 said:


> I haven't written anything to you forever, I think. But God damn you're still as hot as ever. Oh, and you're in Bali? Walking around in a bikini 24/7?




thank you  and HELL no i'm not wearing a bikini- don't have that confidence :S



MizzSnakeBite said:


> You look adorable; hope you have a great vacation.



thank you lovely lady!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Me in front of the Taj Mahal when I was working in India earlier this year... 

View attachment 29452_391023871965_694501965_4162274_952210_n.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Me in front of the Taj Mahal when I was working in India earlier this year...



Great pic of you, Blackhawk! And the Taj Mahal is just breathtaking


----------



## Blackhawk2293

littlefairywren said:


> Great pic of you, Blackhawk! And the Taj Mahal is just breathtaking



Thanks. The Taj Mahal was the only place in India where someone didn't mistake me for an Indian (always happens in India since I am Sri Lankan and our features are similar).

The Imam at the Taj Mahal mosque thought I was from Morocco because I spoke to him in Arabic and the accent I speak Arabic in apparently sounds like that. LOL!


----------



## willowmoon

More pics from the past couple o' days ....


Me in a black polo shirt ...







Here's a couple of pictures in my Jack Kirby Marvel Super Heroes t-shirt (yep I'm a dork) ...


----------



## ~nai'a~

Picture from yesterday...... Someone told me I should post more often so there you go!!  

View attachment IMG_0306.d.jpg


----------



## willowmoon

~nai'a~ said:


> Picture from yesterday...... Someone told me I should post more often so there you go!!



Very beautiful picture, ~nai'a !!!!!


----------



## ~nai'a~

willowmoon said:


> Very beautiful picture, ~nai'a !!!!!



:blush: Thank you Willowmoon.....

Love the knee action in your picture!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Me in front of the Taj Mahal when I was working in India earlier this year...


One handsome man and one awesome pic! 



willowmoon said:


> More pics from the past couple o' days ....
> Me in a black polo shirt ...
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures in my Jack Kirby Marvel Super Heroes t-shirt (yep I'm a dork) ...


Oh but what a handsome dork thoust art! :bow:Here's to Jack Kirby and dorkdom!:bow: I loved, loved, loved Kirby's work especially X-men. 



~nai'a~ said:


> Picture from yesterday...... Someone told me I should post more often so there you go!!


 Ooooh, pretty picture, so glad you listened to "someone"!


----------



## KittyKitten

willowmoon said:


> More pics from the past couple o' days ....
> 
> 
> Me in a black polo shirt ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures in my Jack Kirby Marvel Super Heroes t-shirt (yep I'm a dork) ...



You have a sexy face, nice bone structure.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I suppose I could put this in the makeup-free thread, too. :\

And, really, I don't wear this shirt all the time! I swear! LOL It's just a great hot weather shirt when I don't want to look like a bum. Okay, maybe a partial bum, because I need to iron it a tad it seems.  This was taken in my car last week on one of those almost 100° days. 

View attachment DSC07230 small.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Me in front of the Taj Mahal when I was working in India earlier this year...



Wow, great pic!



willowmoon said:


> More pics from the past couple o' days ....
> 
> 
> Me in a black polo shirt ...
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures in my Jack Kirby Marvel Super Heroes t-shirt (yep I'm a dork) ...



As handsome as always



~nai'a~ said:


> Picture from yesterday...... Someone told me I should post more often so there you go!!



You're very pretty .



Sweet Tooth said:


> I suppose I could put this in the makeup-free thread, too. :\
> 
> And, really, I don't wear this shirt all the time! I swear! LOL It's just a great hot weather shirt when I don't want to look like a bum. Okay, maybe a partial bum, because I need to iron it a tad it seems.  This was taken in my car last week on one of those almost 100° days.



You look great! I wish I looked that great without makeup. lol


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> More pics from the past couple o' days ....
> 
> 
> Me in a black polo shirt ...



I think you look great in the v-neck, really suits you. Not that the others dont though


----------



## chicken legs

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Me in front of the Taj Mahal when I was working in India earlier this year...



Super cool pic...did you get a chance to go inside? I wanna gooooo..


----------



## Tad

Me just after biking in to work (and I obscured my dorky facial expression--whenever I try to smile for the camera I end up looking demented instead).


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Tad said:


> Me just after biking in to work (and I obscured my dorky facial expression--whenever I try to smile for the camera I end up looking demented instead).



LOLLOL It looks like you've been hit in the face with mini paintballs. lol

You look great .


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> Me just after biking in to work (and I obscured my dorky facial expression--whenever I try to smile for the camera I end up looking demented instead).


Bbbbbbbbut I like demented!


----------



## willowmoon

Tad said:


> Me just after biking in to work (and I obscured my dorky facial expression--whenever I try to smile for the camera I end up looking demented instead).





CastingPearls said:


> Bbbbbbbbut I like demented!



Yep. Demented works for me, too.


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm in Bali- woohooooooo  and I'm such a f*cking hipster!



Beautiful as always....... 

(won't let me rep ypu)


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Me in front of the Taj Mahal when I was working in India earlier this year...


Amazing photo!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Posted this elsewhere on the forum, but it was last weekend so counts as recent  I was drunk, very very drunk (Raspberry flavoured vodka is bad, mmkay), so were the people who decided to stick cards to my newly shaved head.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Proner said:


> Thank you everyone! I have to go outside now to get my cheeks less red now!



Awww you're welcome! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> More pics from the past couple o' days ....
> Me in a black polo shirt ...
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures in my Jack Kirby Marvel Super Heroes t-shirt (yep I'm a dork) ...



I like the whole broody thing you have going there, willowmoon. Looking good!



~nai'a~ said:


> Picture from yesterday...... Someone told me I should post more often so there you go!!



You have such beautiful eyes, it is a lovely pic 



Sweet Tooth said:


> I suppose I could put this in the makeup-free thread, too. :\
> 
> And, really, I don't wear this shirt all the time! I swear! LOL It's just a great hot weather shirt when I don't want to look like a bum. Okay, maybe a partial bum, because I need to iron it a tad it seems.  This was taken in my car last week on one of those almost 100° days.



You look good!!! Am I partial bum for liking your top lol?



Tad said:


> Me just after biking in to work (and I obscured my dorky facial expression--whenever I try to smile for the camera I end up looking demented instead).



LOL, I don't know if you wanted laughter....but your pic made me giggle 



Boris_the_Spider said:


> Posted this elsewhere on the forum, but it was last weekend so counts as recent  I was drunk, very very drunk (Raspberry flavoured vodka is bad, mmkay), so were the people who decided to stick cards to my newly shaved head.



Hahahaha, I am impressed you could keep your head up. Mine would be on the floor


----------



## BigCutieSasha

From Ben's last visit the other week. This is where we are getting married in the fall. :wubu:


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


>



I LOVE that shirt. Why do you look so mad? lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

One of the best pics of you ever, Sasha! Ben is lucky to have a woman with such a beautiful smile.

Chris


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigCutieSasha said:


> From Ben's last visit the other week. This is where we are getting married in the fall. :wubu:



*awww looks like GOOD TIMES..wish i had, had the pleasure..is he already gone again til the wedding? How's the dress looking...*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigCutieSasha said:


> From Ben's last visit the other week. This is where we are getting married in the fall. :wubu:



Sasha, what a great pic of the two of you! An autumn wedding? -- awesome! Can't wait to see all the pictures! 



Linda said:


> I LOVE that shirt. *Why do you look so mad?* lol


He's not mad, that's his brooding, sexy look! LOL!


----------



## Blackhawk2293

OneWickedAngel said:


> One handsome man and one awesome pic!



Thanks OneWickedAngel

and also thanks for the kind words MizzSnakeBite and CastingPearls


...and yes Chicken Legs I got to go inside the actual Taj and see the tombs. All I can say is I'm glad that they are behind a protective barrier considering the amount of tourists peering over the barrier to take some snapshots.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Posted this elsewhere on the forum, but it was last weekend so counts as recent  I was drunk, very very drunk (Raspberry flavoured vodka is bad, mmkay), so were the people who decided to stick cards to my newly shaved head.



LOL Funny pic 



BigCutieSasha said:


> From Ben's last visit the other week. This is where we are getting married in the fall. :wubu:



You two make an adorable couple; congrats!


----------



## KittyKitten

Awesome pics!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

littlefairywren said:


> You look good!!! Am I partial bum for liking your top lol?



LOL Sure, join the Partial Bum Club. [Not to be confused with the organization dedicated to those who lost a butt cheek.]

I really do adore that shirt. I got it at Pennington's in Canada last summer. Love love love living in a border city.  It has black cotton around the neckline and the bottom hem, which has a tendency to get a little wrinkled if I don't iron it... which I don't. The rest is a very thin jersey with the design printed on it. It has kimono sleeves, too. All in all, a *perfect* summer top when I don't want to wear plain old t-shirts.

[And thanks for the lovely compliment! ]


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Never2fat4me said:


> One of the best pics of you ever, Sasha! Ben is lucky to have a woman with such a beautiful smile.
> 
> Chris


Thanks hun 


HDANGEL15 said:


> *awww looks like GOOD TIMES..wish i had, had the pleasure..is he already gone again til the wedding? How's the dress looking...*


He is gone till august 20th which is when his interview is and then he is here for good!  I'm a little excited. lol And the dress is made and looks amazing! I'm happy with how my design worked out and how well Barb did making it.


OneWickedAngel said:


> Sasha, what a great pic of the two of you! An autumn wedding? -- awesome! Can't wait to see all the pictures!


Thanks!! You know we will be posting them all over the place.


MizzSnakeBite said:


> You two make an adorable couple; congrats!


Thanks so much


----------



## Crystal

BigCutieSasha said:


> From Ben's last visit the other week. This is where we are getting married in the fall. :wubu:



You look gorgeous! And's definitely a cutie, too. :happy: Congratulations, you two.


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigCutieSasha said:


> From Ben's last visit the other week. This is where we are getting married in the fall. :wubu:



:bow:
Hey Sasha! Sounds like some great news, darling! That guy must be extremely happy to marry such a beauty like you:blush:
You two make a cute couple:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> More pics from the past couple o' days ....
> 
> 
> Me in a black polo shirt ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures in my Jack Kirby Marvel Super Heroes t-shirt (yep I'm a dork) ...


Oo La La! _Hello! _

Also Noted, You have the most Epic win shirts 

I wanted to rep you for this, but the rep gods hate me. STILL.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I was drunk, very very drunk (Raspberry flavoured vodka is bad, mmkay)
> 
> Raspberry vodka, eh? I've never seen that.. I love raspberry flavored anything. I've gotta find this stuff.


----------



## frankman

2 pictures of me scoring an insane amount of scene points... 

View attachment wefui.JPG


View attachment srthj.JPG


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Here's a newer one of me. It was taken at the End of April in San Fran. 

View attachment Shan_sanfran_boat.jpg


----------



## Linda

frankman said:


> 2 pictures of me scoring an insane amount of scene points...



Great pictures.


----------



## AuntHen

BigCutieSasha said:


> From Ben's last visit the other week. This is where we are getting married in the fall. :wubu:




so sweet! congrats! you both have such beautiful eyes!


----------



## Scorsese86

succubus_dxb said:


> thank you  and HELL no i'm not wearing a bikini- don't have that confidence :S



I can understand you not walking around in bikini there... you'd take the focus away from any other girl on the beach there.


----------



## Scorsese86

willowmoon said:


> More pics from the past couple o' days ....
> 
> 
> Me in a black polo shirt ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures in my Jack Kirby Marvel Super Heroes t-shirt (yep I'm a dork) ...



Have you ever heard you kinda look like Ben Linus? This is a compliment, by the way!


----------



## AnnMarie

msbard90 said:


> You look so cute!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I wish I ever looked half that adorable at work. Cuuuute.



Thank you, ladies! 



Paul said:


> AM, You must be the cutest woman at work!



hahah, I'm definitely the fattest, so if it's cutest-fattest, I win for sure!  (I love no competition contests!)


----------



## succubus_dxb

Scorsese86 said:


> I can understand you not walking around in bikini there... you'd take the focus away from any other girl on the beach there.



lol

you are the sweetest


----------



## Noir

Just another day on the job


----------



## kayrae

i want your job... just for a week


----------



## Famouslastwords

Noir said:


> Just another day on the job



Is that you? Seriously? Omg you must be burning up! Poor thing.


----------



## Shosh

BigCutieSasha said:


> From Ben's last visit the other week. This is where we are getting married in the fall. :wubu:



Such a lovely photo S. You make a beautiful couple.



Blackhawk2293 said:


> Me in front of the Taj Mahal when I was working in India earlier this year...



Mate you are cute! 



canadianbbw4u said:


> Here's a newer one of me. It was taken at the End of April in San Fran.


You look very relaxed. I walked across the Golden Gate bridge once
a long time ago.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment shoshiebug.jpg


Here I am today with my beautiful nephew Marcus. He is a lovely child.

I love him so much.:wubu:


----------



## Noir

Famouslastwords said:


> Is that you? Seriously? Omg you must be burning up! Poor thing.



Naw it was being blown up by a fan inside so it was kinda air conditioned


----------



## msbard90

Noir said:


> Just another day on the job



Looks cool, how is it to walk in it?


----------



## wrestlingguy

Happy times with the big man at Uno Italian Pizza. 

View attachment 34134_405014800807_505800807_4817964_3485746_n.jpg


----------



## Linda

wrestlingguy said:


> Happy times with the big man at Uno Italian Pizza.



Uhh Phil...he doesn't look too happy. lol


----------



## Noir

msbard90 said:


> Looks cool, how is it to walk in it?



like you are on the moon lol. Best way to describe it is, imagine wearing really big snow pants and jacket but instead of stuffing its air.


----------



## Shosh

wrestlingguy said:


> Happy times with the big man at Uno Italian Pizza.



He is growing up fast.


----------



## KittyKitten

Shosh said:


> View attachment 82277
> 
> 
> Here I am today with my beautiful nephew Marcus. He is a lovely child.
> 
> I love him so much.:wubu:



I want to pinch his wittle cheeks!!!!!!! So cute!


----------



## furious styles

this picture simply _wont_ fit into this 'too tight vbulletin layout' come check out my clips for sale here : http://www.youtube.com/user/cstarcrusher


----------



## Linda

Kris (Sweet Tooth) and I on our "date" today. 

View attachment KrisMe2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

SO JEALOUS!  You girls look like you're having a blast.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Linda said:


> Kris (Sweet Tooth) and I on our "date" today.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> SO JEALOUS!  You girls look like you're having a blast.



Second that. What did you guys do on your "date"?


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Linda said:


> Kris (Sweet Tooth) and I on our "date" today.



And you were the best damn date I've had in a loooooong time! :wubu:

My only complaint: not enough tongue kissing. Seriously. Next time we need to work on this a little more. :batting:


----------



## Linda

Sweet Tooth said:


> And you were the best damn date I've had in a loooooong time! :wubu:
> 
> My only complaint: not enough tongue kissing. Seriously. Next time we need to work on this a little more. :batting:





I will practice.....shhhh don't tell Lissa lol


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Awww man.... I'm gunna get a complex!! :doh:


----------



## Linda

MzDeeZyre said:


> Awww man.... I'm gunna get a complex!! :doh:



uhoh  She has found us out!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Rock climbing.... this is as far as it gets.





Trying out Linda's psychadelic sunglasses.





So this last one... LOL... I put my can of iced tea between my legs to hold it while I got my stuff situated in the car. I was commenting on how it was cooling off my sweaty bits, which is why I took the pic, because, hey, it was kinda funny at the time. Only on uploading did I notice where Arnie Palmer's face is pointed. :blush:


----------



## Jigen

THis picture was taken on July 24th, if I remember well.  

View attachment DSCN8373a.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rock climbing.... this is as far as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out Linda's psychadelic sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this last one... LOL... I put my can of iced tea between my legs to hold it while I got my stuff situated in the car. I was commenting on how it was cooling off my sweaty bits, which is why I took the pic, because, hey, it was kinda funny at the time. Only on uploading did I notice where Arnie Palmer's face is pointed. :blush:


Nice pics of a beautiful woman 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## rellis10

Just posted this on the BHM board too...just me a few minutes ago.


----------



## Linda

More pics from my "hot" date with Kris (Sweet Tooth). There was a nice breeze coming off of Lake Erie. Crawling over those rocks in flip flops was an experience lol I am happy to report that as clutzy as I am, there were no injuries.  

View attachment Bench 4.jpg


View attachment full 1.jpg


View attachment rocks 2.jpg


View attachment Rocks full.jpg


----------



## Proner

Perfect example of pic whoring  

View attachment Outside.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

Cotton candy hair accessories?

A million dollar idea. 

View attachment ccb.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AnnMarie said:


> Cotton candy hair accessories?
> 
> A million dollar idea.



Too cute 



Sweet Tooth said:


> Rock climbing.... this is as far as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out Linda's psychadelic sunglasses.
> 
> So this last one... LOL... I put my can of iced tea between my legs to hold it while I got my stuff situated in the car. I was commenting on how it was cooling off my sweaty bits, which is why I took the pic, because, hey, it was kinda funny at the time. Only on uploading did I notice where Arnie Palmer's face is pointed. :blush:]



That looks it must have been a fantastic, beautiful day for you 



Linda said:


> More pics from my "hot" date with Kris (Sweet Tooth). There was a nice breeze coming off of Lake Erie. Crawling over those rocks in flip flops was an experience lol I am happy to report that as clutzy as I am, there were no injuries.



Love that color green you have on- suits you well


----------



## baxter

Shosh said:


> View attachment 82277
> 
> 
> Here I am today with my beautiful nephew Marcus. He is a lovely child.
> 
> I love him so much.:wubu:



Iam not sure who is cuter


----------



## ICEMANSS00

@ Magic Kingdom in Orlando 

View attachment PHIL MAGIC KINGDOM.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

My sister-in-law Sherry and I at our annual cook-out yesterday


----------



## AnotherJessica




----------



## msbard90

CastingPearls said:


> My sister-in-law Sherry and I at our annual cook-out yesterday



You always look so cute!


----------



## msbard90

AnotherJessica said:


>



Very very pretty


----------



## KittyKitten

Acting a fool at the library again! LOL


----------



## Adamantoise

AnnMarie said:


> Cotton candy hair accessories?
> 
> A million dollar idea.





CastingPearls said:


> My sister-in-law Sherry and I at our annual cook-out yesterday







happyface83 said:


> Acting a fool at work! LOL



...:wubu: My god,you're all so beautiful...


----------



## Adamantoise

Phew! Cute photo,AnotherJessica! :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten

Adamantoise said:


> ...:wubu: My god,you're all so beautiful...



thanks adamantoise!


----------



## Saoirse

wearing my new swimsuit under my new sundress!


----------



## CastingPearls

Adamantoise said:


> ...:wubu: My god,you're all so beautiful...


Thanks Tom!!


----------



## Twilley

Saoirse said:


> wearing my new swimsuit under my new sundress!



Lovely! I'm interested in seeing the rest of that dress, though, it looks like some kind of technicolor marvel.


----------



## Shosh

Thank you so much to all those who repped me for the photo of me with my nephew Marcus. I love that photo.


----------



## Shosh

happyface83 said:


> Acting a fool at the library again! LOL



Gorgeous! 'Nuff said!


----------



## CarlaSixx

happyface83 said:


> Acting a fool at the library again! LOL



You have a great body! Wish mine could look more like yours.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Saoirse said:


> wearing my new swimsuit under my new sundress!



if i had a fancying for the ladies, i'd have a fancying for you, lady!


----------



## tioobs

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rock climbing.... this is as far as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out Linda's psychadelic sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this last one... LOL... I put my can of iced tea between my legs to hold it while I got my stuff situated in the car. I was commenting on how it was cooling off my sweaty bits, which is why I took the pic, because, hey, it was kinda funny at the time. Only on uploading did I notice where Arnie Palmer's face is pointed. :blush:


Can I replace the can with my hand ? haha
Just teasing


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> You have a great body! Wish mine could look more like yours.



Well, you are very attractive, Carla. Please don't care about other's bodies:wubu:


----------



## mango

Saoirse said:


> wearing my new swimsuit under my new sundress!


*
Cute pic...

Are you the Keymaster?? 


*


----------



## KittyKitten

Shosh said:


> Gorgeous! 'Nuff said!



Thanks Shosh! 



CarlaSixx said:


> You have a great body! Wish mine could look more like yours.



You're beautiful as you are.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

tioobs said:


> Can I replace the can with my hand ? haha
> Just teasing



You want to fondle my upper knee fat? Hmm... dunno. How cute are you?


----------



## Rosebud

I will share these pictures of me looking the same as I do every other day of my life, except the background is in Tennessee this time. 

View attachment boat 1.jpg


View attachment downtown 3.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Rosebud said:


> I will share these pictures of me looking the same as I do every other day of my life, except the background is in Tennessee this time.



Awww, my baby! :wubu: You look beautiful as always!


----------



## Tad

Rosebud said:


> I will share these pictures of me looking the same as I do every other day of my life, except the background is in Tennessee this time.



I love your smile in both of those pics.....looks like you were relaxed and at peace (don't know if you were, but that is how it looks to me  )


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Rosebud said:


> I will share these pictures of me looking the same as I do every other day of my life, except the background is in Tennessee this time.


You look lovely in both of these, my friend! :wubu:

Especially the first one. You look innocent. Although we allllllllllllllll know appearances are quite deceving.


----------



## Rosebud

Sweet Tooth said:


> Awww, my baby! :wubu: You look beautiful as always!



Thank you, sweetie. 

I love the picture of you on the rocks, but I may never get over knowing you were with another woman that day.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Rosebud said:


> Thank you, sweetie.
> 
> I love the picture of you on the rocks, but I may never get over knowing you were with another woman that day.



You're always my #1 girl love. You know that. :blush:


----------



## Blockierer

Rosebud said:


> I will share these pictures of me looking the same as I do every other day of my life, except the background is in Tennessee this time.


Wow, another Dim-chatter  Nice pics  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rosebud

Tad said:


> I love your smile in both of those pics.....looks like you were relaxed and at peace (don't know if you were, but that is how it looks to me  )



Thank you, Tad. 

I was enjoying a little vacation with my best friend, so I was very much at peace. In the first picture, I had just finished a lovely piece of prime rib and was enjoying the cool breeze and the gorgeous view from the riverboat. The second picture was after a yummy lunch at the Downtown Brewery. 

Hmmmm... I thought spending time with my old friend was making me happy, but maybe "peaceful after eating" is the real theme here.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

From an event I went to this weekend...


----------



## Rosebud

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You look lovely in both of these, my friend! :wubu:
> 
> Especially the first one. You look innocent. Although we allllllllllllllll know appearances are quite deceving.




Yes, yes... we all know about appearances being deceiving since you always look innocent in your pictures. too.

ETA: And there you are, just above me, proving my point! Nice picture, honey.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Rosebud said:


> Yes, yes... we all know about appearances being deceiving since you always look innocent in your pictures. too.


lmao. The lady speaks only the truth.


----------



## Rosebud

Blockierer said:


> Wow, another Dim-chatter  Nice pics  Thanks for sharing.




Thank you, Blockie!


----------



## KittyKitten

BigBeautifulMe said:


> From an event I went to this weekend...



Beautiful! I love when we voluptuous women wear strapless! I'm a strapless girl myself! I'm out of rep points for 24 hours!


----------



## Blockierer

BigBeautifulMe said:


> From an event I went to this weekend...


wow, beautiful :smitten:


----------



## The Orange Mage

Realized I probably haven't posted a picture in months. I got my hair cut partially against my will for my brother's wedding...to find out that I am thinning on top. Damnit.


----------



## willowmoon

The Orange Mage said:


> Realized I probably haven't posted a picture in months. I got my hair cut partially against my will for my brother's wedding...to find out that I am thinning on top. Damnit.



Wow, thought that was Proner for a sec there. Separated at birth perhaps?


----------



## The Orange Mage

From a distance, sure. Once you get up close we've got some differences in facial structure.

Maybe next time he posts a close-up I'll do the same pose and see what we get.


----------



## Twilley

The Orange Mage said:


> Realized I probably haven't posted a picture in months. I got my hair cut partially against my will for my brother's wedding...to find out that I am thinning on top. Damnit.



Go for a Caesar cut. Alternatively, do what I plan to do if/when I start to go bald: Shave your head and get an 8-Ball tattoo on the back of your skull.


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> Perfect example of pic whoring



eyes! :happy:



AnnMarie said:


> Cotton candy hair accessories?
> 
> A million dollar idea.



you are so cute! 



CastingPearls said:


> My sister-in-law Sherry and I at our annual cook-out yesterday



you both are cute! 



Saoirse said:


> wearing my new swimsuit under my new sundress!



you are totally rad as always!


----------



## AnnMarie

fat9276 said:


> you are so cute!



Ty, dear - I miss that bow. It was tasty.


----------



## HottiMegan

Me and Max this evening.


----------



## littlefairywren

HottiMegan said:


> Me and Max this evening.



What a great pic, Megan! Cutie pies!


----------



## tioobs

HottiMegan said:


> Me and Max this evening.


Beautiful !


----------



## Bearsy

Completely lifted.


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> Me and Max this evening.



Great picture Megan.


----------



## HottiMegan

littlefairywren said:


> What a great pic, Megan! Cutie pies!





tioobs said:


> Beautiful !





Linda said:


> Great picture Megan.



Thank you all  I am loving the webcam attachment to my laptop. It's fun to chronicle myself often


----------



## willowmoon

Some new pictures of me after I got my hair cut yesterday ....











Still brooding ....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

willowmoon said:


> Some new pictures of me after I got my hair cut yesterday ....
> 
> Still brooding ....



Still liking...  :smitten:


----------



## kristineirl

willowmoon said:


> Some new pictures of me after I got my hair cut yesterday ....
> 
> 
> Still brooding ....



you look fantastic, willowmoon ;]


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> Some new pictures of me after I got my hair cut yesterday ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still brooding ....



Yay, I read about your haircut on the other post and was hoping for pics. I found them! Yay!

Looks great!


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Some new pictures of me after I got my hair cut yesterday ....
> 
> Still brooding ....



Hey, it looks good! Suits you, willowmoon


----------



## Weirdo890

This is Micara, hijacking Eric's computer! Here is a picture of us taken a few minutes ago!  

View attachment MandE.jpg


----------



## willowmoon

Weirdo890 said:


> This is Micara, hijacking Eric's computer! Here is a picture of us taken a few minutes ago!



What a cute photo! You both look so happy!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Some new pictures of me after I got my hair cut yesterday ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still brooding ....


.....Holy Hell. Fantastic!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Weirdo890 said:


> This is Micara, hijacking Eric's computer! Here is a picture of us taken a few minutes ago!


Aww! You two are so lucky and look so adorable together!


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> This is Micara, hijacking Eric's computer! Here is a picture of us taken a few minutes ago!


You guys look soooo happy together!!!


----------



## Paquito

Weirdo890 said:


> This is Micara, hijacking Eric's computer! Here is a picture of us taken a few minutes ago!



You guys are such a cute couple.


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> This is Micara, hijacking Eric's computer! Here is a picture of us taken a few minutes ago!



Happy Happy, Joy Joy!!!
Great pic guys, so cute together.Now don't go doing anything I wouldn't do.....bwahahaha!


----------



## LisaInNC

willowmoon said:


> Some new pictures of me after I got my hair cut yesterday ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still brooding ....



I love the new haircut...I will give you a dollar if you smile in a pic for me.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Weirdo890 said:


> This is Micara, hijacking Eric's computer! Here is a picture of us taken a few minutes ago!



Awesome! Hope you guys are having a blast!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Making a spectacle of myself in my reading glasses.


----------



## Paquito

Being bored at the outlet mall.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Weirdo890 said:


> This is Micara, hijacking Eric's computer! Here is a picture of us taken a few minutes ago!


Adding my two cents to the pile: What a fab, picture of happiness! 



thirtiesgirl said:


> Making a spectacle of myself in my reading glasses.


I love this pic! 



Paquito said:


> Being bored at the outlet mall.


Being adorable and looking like jailbait - lol.


----------



## LoveBHMS

thirtiesgirl said:


> Making a spectacle of myself in my reading glasses.



It may be the glasses or the hair, but I swear i thought you were Carla/Big Butt Asshley.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

LoveBHMS said:


> It may be the glasses or the hair, but I swear i thought you were Carla/Big Butt Asshley.



Heh. I get told that a lot, that I remind someone of someone else they know. I must just have a 'familiar face.' Last year, I was shopping at Fashion Bug in my neighborhood, and when I asked the clerk if I could get a fitting room, she was convinced I was the sister of a woman she knew named Maria. I had to disappoint her and tell her I didn't even know who Maria is.


----------



## Twilley

thirtiesgirl said:


> Making a spectacle of myself in my reading glasses.




Lovely smile, miss


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Less than 24 hours ago...





Mugging it up with my bestie is a hair raising experience!


----------



## succubus_dxb

telling the boy to cheer up at 5am. We're missing each other 

View attachment behappy.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

@ Jaipore in Brewster, NY


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Love the hair and the jewelry. You are rocking it!


----------



## KittyKitten

thirtiesgirl said:


> Making a spectacle of myself in my reading glasses.



Lovely! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Less than 24 hours ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mugging it up with my bestie is a hair raising experience!



Hot as usual



succubus_dxb said:


> telling the boy to cheer up at 5am. We're missing each other



You got my thumbs up!



CastingPearls said:


> @ Jaipore in Brewster, NY




Love love love that spunky hair!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

AnnMarie said:


> Work+hairclips=pic



Very cute! Kudos on the argile


----------



## KittyKitten

willowmoon said:


> Some new pictures of me after I got my hair cut yesterday ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still brooding ....



Me likey!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> Less than 24 hours ago...
> 
> Mugging it up with my bestie is a hair raising experience!


Rai, your smile lights up a whole thread!



succubus_dxb said:


> telling the boy to cheer up at 5am. We're missing each other



As cute as a bug in a rug lol 



CastingPearls said:


> @ Jaipore in Brewster, NY



Woo hoo, lookin' good Elaine!


----------



## AnnMarie

rg770Ibanez said:


> Very cute! Kudos on the argile



Thank you.


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> telling the boy to cheer up at 5am. We're missing each other



Your such a natural beauty... :wubu:


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 82277
> 
> 
> Here I am today with my beautiful nephew Marcus. He is a lovely child.
> 
> I love him so much.:wubu:



Woo-hoo!, two lovely smiles!:bow:


----------



## Proner

Light and shadow 

View attachment DSCN4719.JPG


----------



## supersoup

note to self: need full width mirror, not full length...







trust me, i look worse trying to smile. goofy face ftw.


----------



## AuntHen

I got caught in a rain DOWN POUR on my walk!!!  It was great! My shirt was light gray before this (my whole self is soaked)... oh and yeah... those are my chubby thighs  (sorry for the blur)


----------



## AnnMarie

supersoup said:


> note to self: need full width mirror, not full length...
> 
> 
> 
> trust me, i look worse trying to smile. goofy face ftw.




So cute. Soup is good food. 

Love you.


----------



## Seth Warren

AnnMarie said:


> So cute. Soup is good food.



...which is better chunky-style.


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> I got caught in a rain DOWN POUR on my walk!!!  It was great! My shirt was light gray before this (my whole self is soaked)... oh and yeah... those are my chubby thighs  (sorry for the blur)



Cute pictures -- and such a beautiful smile!


----------



## Paul

supersoup said:


> note to self: need full width mirror, not full length...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me, i look worse trying to smile. goofy face ftw.



*need full width mirror, not full length...*

Sorry Soup it a full width mirror won't fix the problem...you have too much cuteness to fit in any mirror On a more serious note you might try standing a little further back from the mirror (btw this is a hint for you to post another one of your cute pictures.)


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Proner said:


> Light and shadow



Well, _hi_ there. :batting:



fat9276 said:


> I got caught in a rain DOWN POUR on my walk!!!  It was great! My shirt was light gray before this (my whole self is soaked)... oh and yeah... those are my chubby thighs  (sorry for the blur)



You remind me so much of Sandra Bullock. I don't know if anyone else has ever told you, but you really do.


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> I got caught in a rain DOWN POUR on my walk!!!  It was great! My shirt was light gray before this (my whole self is soaked)... oh and yeah... those are my chubby thighs  (sorry for the blur)





thirtiesgirl said:


> You remind me so much of Sandra Bullock. I don't know if anyone else has ever told you, but you really do.



She is WAY prettier than Sandra Bullock. Just sayin'. 

And I like the photo of you in your glasses, very nice smile!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

willowmoon said:


> She is WAY prettier than Sandra Bullock. Just sayin'.
> 
> And I like the photo of you in your glasses, very nice smile!



Why thank you. x 

I think Sandra Bullock is gorgeous, imho. A natural beauty.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Here is one of me from a couple days ago ... showing off my one dimple lol 

View attachment 20100724_31.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

supersoup said:


> note to self: need full width mirror, not full length...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me, i look worse trying to smile. goofy face ftw.



You are probably the cutest redhead this world has ever known:smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from a couple days ago ... showing off my one dimple lol



I love your cheeks in this picture, hun!
You have a beautiful smile and ditto face:wubu:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Oldtimer76 said:


> I love your cheeks in this picture, hun!
> You have a beautiful smile and ditto face:wubu:



Awww thank you luv!! I appreciate the compliments!!:wubu:


----------



## Markt

these were taken before the heatwave struck (which is why i can crack a smile in these pics). first at a friend's wedding in june, then another snap on my way to see some fireworks! 

View attachment 32090_391247702953_504682953_3900698_5705509_n.jpg


View attachment 34683_404485857953_504682953_4233387_3916000_n.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

Markt said:


> these were taken before the heatwave struck (which is why i can crack a smile in these pics). first at a friend's wedding in june, then another snap on my way to see some fireworks!



Handsome guy!


----------



## LoveBHMS

happyface83 said:


> Handsome guy!



Quoted for truth.

What a hottie!


----------



## mel

Me this summer in Memphis! 

View attachment may 2010 029copy2small.jpg


----------



## imfree

mel said:


> Me this summer in Memphis!



Wow, Mel!, you're cute.:bow:


----------



## Markt

mel said:


> Me this summer in Memphis!


Adorable Mel!
memphis is better than denial and misery it seems


----------



## Laura2008

Both photos were taken last night. The first one I'm striking a pose at Muscamoot Bay watching the sunset. The second is me and my 10 year old cousin Courtney at a family BBQ. 

View attachment tmpphpHd2uRy.jpg


View attachment P7240026.JPG


----------



## ~nai'a~

Picture from two weeks ago on a summer night... 

View attachment IMG_0297.d.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Me just chilling out...


----------



## willowmoon

OneWickedAngel said:


> Still liking...  :smitten:





kristineirl said:


> you look fantastic, willowmoon ;]





Linda said:


> Yay, I read about your haircut on the other post and was hoping for pics. I found them! Yay!
> 
> Looks great!





littlefairywren said:


> Hey, it looks good! Suits you, willowmoon





Your Plump Princess said:


> .....Holy Hell. Fantastic!





LisaInNC said:


> I love the new haircut...I will give you a dollar if you smile in a pic for me.





happyface83 said:


> Me likey!!!!!!



Thank you all for the very kind words! I appreciate it!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

...it's recent, goofy, cleavage and _before_ I started drinking...


----------



## KittyKitten

Better quality pics...


----------



## thirtiesgirl

^ Gorgeous!!

And _Laura2008_, that's an adorable pic of you and your cousin. She looks a lot like you.


----------



## Laura2008

thirtiesgirl said:


> ^ Gorgeous!!
> 
> And _Laura2008_, that's an adorable pic of you and your cousin. She looks a lot like you.



Awww, thank you!


----------



## KittyKitten

thirtiesgirl said:


> ^ Gorgeous!!



Thanks thirtiesgirl!


----------



## Allie Cat

And so, with this unfamiliar taste in the back of her mouth, Alicia uploaded another picture for the scrutiny of the Internet...






...be gentle


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia Rose said:


> And so, with this unfamiliar taste in the back of her mouth, Alicia uploaded another picture for the scrutiny of the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...be gentle


Love the outfit, love the hair, love the toes. You have GORGEOUS legs. Work it!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

^ Adorable! Being a '30sgirl, of course I love it. Where did you get the top and skirt?


----------



## Allie Cat

CastingPearls said:


> Love the outfit, love the hair, love the toes. You have GORGEOUS legs. Work it!



Hehe *strikes a pose* I love this skirt but I haven't worn it in a bit since I lost weight... it falls off. But I used a scarf as a belt and wrapped the skirt around it a few times, which gave the added effect of making the skirt even shorter xD



thirtiesgirl said:


> ^ Adorable! Being a '30sgirl, of course I love it. Where did you get the top and skirt?



My roommate gave them to me... I don't know where he got them  I love this style though... expect to see more of it ^^


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Alicia Rose said:


> And so, with this unfamiliar taste in the back of her mouth, Alicia uploaded another picture for the scrutiny of the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...be gentle


Yowza!  You look so sweet and innocent! 
*PS:* I'm TOTALLY Jealous of your legs!


----------



## tioobs

supersoup said:


> note to self: need full width mirror, not full length...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me, i look worse trying to smile. goofy face ftw.



I guess you have a beautiful belly !
Kiss


----------



## willowmoon

Laura2008 said:


> Both photos were taken last night. The first one I'm striking a pose at Muscamoot Bay watching the sunset. The second is me and my 10 year old cousin Courtney at a family BBQ.



Very nice pictures! 



~nai'a~ said:


> Picture from two weeks ago on a summer night...



Lovely, as always! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> ...it's recent, goofy, cleavage and _before_ I started drinking...



Now THAT is a classic photo! 



happyface83 said:


> Better quality pics...



So ridiculously photogenic! <envious>


----------



## Oldtimer76

Alicia Rose said:


> And so, with this unfamiliar taste in the back of her mouth, Alicia uploaded another picture for the scrutiny of the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...be gentle



Hi there! You look great, and it's good to see you:bow:


----------



## Allie Cat

Oldtimer76 said:


> Hi there! You look great, and it's good to see you:bow:



Hee, thank you


----------



## Dromond

Alicia Rose said:


> And so, with this unfamiliar taste in the back of her mouth, Alicia uploaded another picture for the scrutiny of the Internet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...be gentle



You clean up pretty darn well!


----------



## CastingPearls

Someone liked this on another thread and I do too so I'm posting it here where I originally intended.


----------



## Freddy670

largenlovely said:


> here's a couple more i took from tonight too



Wow, you are looking great! Wished I lived closer!


----------



## largenlovely

thanks again hon  really i appreciate it bunches



Freddy670 said:


> Wow, you are looking great! Wished I lived closer!


----------



## Allie Cat

Dromond said:


> You clean up pretty darn well!



Ehehe, thank you 

I can't wait to see what I look like when I'm wearing all clothes in my size instead of one or two sizes too big


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shoshie Mouse.jpg


My wonderful friends Stan and Kristen, and their daughter Junior sent me these Minnie Mouse ears from Disneyland. I love them.
I love you guys.

I want to dedicate this photo to all my male friends here, who are always so complimentary about my photos.
Especially Mikey, Tony, Vincent, Michael, Jason, Jack.


----------



## Shosh

Markt said:


> these were taken before the heatwave struck (which is why i can crack a smile in these pics). first at a friend's wedding in june, then another snap on my way to see some fireworks!



Wow! Break me off a peice of that!:smitten:


----------



## Never2fat4me

Red hair + freckles = one incredibly cute cup o' Soup! I give them not one but two thumbs up. Thanks for sharing!

Chris :smitten:



supersoup said:


> note to self: need full width mirror, not full length...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me, i look worse trying to smile. goofy face ftw.


----------



## Shosh

CastingPearls said:


> Someone liked this on another thread and I do too so I'm posting it here where I originally intended.



I love this pic. Love your makeup!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> Better quality pics...


*Oh so pretty as always!*



willowmoon said:


> ...snip...
> Now THAT is a classic photo!
> ...snip...


*LOL! You know me -- a class act always!*



CastingPearls said:


> Someone liked this on another thread and I do too so I'm posting it here where I originally intended.


*Damn! I absolutely love your eye shadow here, E! 
(And really want to kiss those beautiful waiting lips):blush:*



Shosh said:


> My wonderful friends Stan and Kristen, and their daughter Junior sent me these Minnie Mouse ears from Disneyland. I love them.
> I love you guys.
> ...snip...


*I love it, Shosh! You look fabulous and the ears look great on you!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​


----------



## willowmoon

OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​



Love this picture! Very nice dress!


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​



I love you!!!!!!!!

OWA and her 'bitch please' dress!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> .......snipped dazzlingly beautiful IMG....
> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*[/CENTER]



Lovely smile and beautiful dress, OWA. Now I'm really confused as to the Good/Bad Girl designation.

*Sorry I'm outta' OWA Rep.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 82764
> 
> 
> My wonderful friends Stan and Kristen, and their daughter Junior sent me these Minnie Mouse ears from Disneyland. I love them.
> I love you guys.
> 
> I want to dedicate this photo to all my male friends here, who are always so complimentary about my photos.
> Especially Mikey, Tony, Vincent, Michael, Jason, Jack.



Nice headwear, Shosh!, perfect for a visit
to DimmerLand.

*Sorry I'm outta' Shoshie Rep.


----------



## CastingPearls

Shosh said:


> View attachment 82764
> 
> 
> My wonderful friends Stan and Kristen, and their daughter Junior sent me these Minnie Mouse ears from Disneyland. I love them.
> I love you guys.
> 
> I want to dedicate this photo to all my male friends here, who are always so complimentary about my photos.
> Especially Mikey, Tony, Vincent, Michael, Jason, Jack.


You look great! Did you walk around all day with them on? (I would have!)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

willowmoon said:


> Love this picture! Very nice dress!


Thank you! :bow::happy: 



happyface83 said:


> I love you!!!!!!!!
> 
> OWA and her 'bitch please' dress!


Thanks Happy. The dress itself is just a plain black cross-over, it's all about the 'tude and the accessories, baby!  



imfree said:


> Lovely smile and beautiful dress, OWA. Now I'm really confused as to the Good/Bad Girl designation.
> 
> *Sorry I'm outta' OWA Rep.


Thanks Mr. Electric Touch! You obviously didn't notice my other post above (#6568). There's a good reason "Wicked" is a part of my name LOL!


----------



## Markt

Shosh said:


> View attachment 82764
> 
> 
> My wonderful friends Stan and Kristen, and their daughter Junior sent me these Minnie Mouse ears from Disneyland. I love them.
> I love you guys.
> 
> I want to dedicate this photo to all my male friends here, who are always so complimentary about my photos.
> Especially Mikey, Tony, Vincent, Michael, Jason, Jack.



Such a cute picture! 
PS, I loved seeing you in your birthday party dress, it was gorgeous - you looked like a Disney princess!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thank you! :bow::happy:
> 
> 
> Thanks Happy. The dress itself is just a plain black cross-over, it's all about the 'tude and the accessories, baby!
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr. Electric Touch! You obviously didn't notice my other post above (#6568). There's a good reason "Wicked" is a part of my name LOL!



I saw that picture and that's why I'm so confused!
Sometimes you're beautiful and even cute and
other times you're wickedly good.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Never2fat4me said:


> Red hair + freckles = one incredibly cute cup o' Soup! I give them not one but two thumbs up. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Chris :smitten:



Isn't she a total babe? I love this girl:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

I got WLS of a sort. Also known as a "haircut".

Befores:















Afters:













I think I lost like 6 pounds off my head.


----------



## Paquito

MODS, I thought there was no weight loss talk on Dimensions.

Report, REPORT

You are such a traitor to hair acceptance.


----------



## AnnMarie

Oldtimer76 said:


> Isn't she a total babe? I love this girl:wubu:




She's more of a total babe than you could ever, ever know. I love every single ounce of that girl... inside and out. She's the best.


----------



## largenlovely

i hope you're donating all that hair to locks of love!!!!

and i think the "after" is much better 



Blackjack said:


> I got WLS of a sort. Also known as a "haircut".
> 
> I think I lost like 6 pounds off my head.


----------



## Gingembre

Blackjack said:


> I got WLS of a sort. Also known as a "haircut".
> 
> [snip]



Wow, what a chop! Hot either way wubu but I am a bit disappointed that now we don't have matching hair anymore*! 



*obv mine's red, but it was the same 'style'!


----------



## supersoup

thanks everyone for the kind comments and rep! i hadn't posted a picture in ages! 

AM: ilu. STOP MAKING ME ALL TEARY EYED. <3 bff.


----------



## Inhibited

OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​



I can't rep you, but agree you look great in that dress...


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> *It's only me....in a *hold your britches and gasp* dress!*​



Oooh, I love this pic of you, OWA! You look fab, and I adore that dress!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Some pics of me from the BBW Bash in Vegas. I made the bikini top and the 70s inspired top. The extreme lashes and red lips were for the Vampires and Vixens night..... I don't always look Rocky Horrorish....lol 

View attachment phpc8UmUlPM.jpg


View attachment phpHyyrHJPM.jpg


View attachment phpszu8xXPM.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> I saw that picture and that's why I'm so confused!
> Sometimes you're beautiful and even cute and other times you're wickedly good.


And to think, I'm in the same dress; the two pictures taken less than fifteen minutes apart. 
The better to keep ya on ya toes Edgar Dear! LOL! 



Blackjack said:


> I got WLS of a sort. Also known as a "haircut".
> Befores:
> Afters:
> I think I lost like 6 pounds off my head.


I agreewith Largenlovely, I hope you donated that to charity.

Looking like my own personal Jesus, or not, you are handsome, Kev. I promise, if you crack just a hint of a smile sometimes, I won't hold negatively against you. :kiss2:



Inhibited said:


> I can't rep you, but agree you look great in that dress...


 


littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, I love this pic of you, OWA! You look fab, and I adore that dress!


Awww, thank you both. 



mpls_girl26 said:


> Some pics of me from the BBW Bash in Vegas. I made the bikini top and the 70s inspired top. The extreme lashes and red lips were for the Vampires and Vixens night..... I don't always look Rocky Horrorish....lol


Wow! Love the pics. ...And that 70's top, lovely gorgeous on you.


----------



## WomanlyHips

Markt said:


> these were taken before the heatwave struck (which is why i can crack a smile in these pics). first at a friend's wedding in june, then another snap on my way to see some fireworks!



Very handsome!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> And to think, I'm in the same dress; the two pictures taken less than fifteen minutes apart.
> The better to keep ya on ya toes Edgar Dear! LOL!
> ...snipped....



Hahaha, Gal, you certainly have me on my toes,
but laughing my a** off, too! Wow, you go from
"good" to "bad" in only 15 minutes-or less!

Damn!!!, I still can't get that Repper goin'!
Hahaha!, butcha' know I'd Rep you half-to-death
if I could!


----------



## Blackjack

OneWickedAngel said:


> I agreewith Largenlovely, I hope you donated that to charity.
> 
> Looking like my own personal Jesus, or not, you are handsome, Kev. I promise, if you crack just a hint of a smile sometimes, I won't hold negatively against you. :kiss2:



Planning on mailing it tomorrow.

And when I smile I look terrible.


----------



## Saoirse

:happy:


----------



## Britty

And my favorite...tequila and my rosary. Yeesh


----------



## KittyKitten

Britty said:


> And my favorite...tequila and my rosary. Yeesh



Pretty smile!! I still carry around my pink rosary.


----------



## spiritangel

can I say absolutely awesome pics everyone,

Blackjack I wanna see you without the beard now hehe


as for me here are two pics from between about 5 and 6am this morning 

the first one is at Bombaderry Station






and the second is in the window of the first train I caught (have other pics but yeah thats a whole rant thread unto itself)






so this is me after a week of tossy turney sleep, and zilch sleep before the epic 9+ hour journey 

hugs


----------



## AnnMarie

Blackjack said:


> ...
> 
> And when I smile I look terrible.



That is a lie.


----------



## mel

up at the casino a week or so ago..and Vanna says... 

View attachment 34544_143376992345216_100000187495530_413923_7780496_n.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

cute pic Mel


----------



## Surlysomething

Great pics, everyone!


----------



## Allie Cat

Here's a couple from today (well technically yesterday now)

Yay retarded grin:






Slightly better in the bathroom at work:


----------



## Blockierer

mel said:


> up at the casino a week or so ago..and Vanna says...


I see you'r the winner. Lovely


----------



## rellis10

Chilling out on a saturday afternoon


----------



## bmann0413

Just to show that I'm not dead or missing or anything. lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Taken a few minutes ago. Ignore the horrible quality.


----------



## spiritangel

Looking good relis

very cute Bman love the superman t

and YPP you look stunning as usual


----------



## Allie Cat

Everyone keeps giving me such lovely comments! I love you guys :wubu:


----------



## ~nai'a~

spiritangel said:


> can I say absolutely awesome pics everyone,
> 
> Blackjack I wanna see you without the beard now hehe
> 
> 
> as for me here are two pics from between about 5 and 6am this morning
> 
> the first one is at Bombaderry Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the second is in the window of the first train I caught (have other pics but yeah thats a whole rant thread unto itself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is me after a week of tossy turney sleep, and zilch sleep before the epic 9+ hour journey
> 
> hugs



Wow, wish I could look this good that early in the morning!

That second picture is quite beautiful spiritangel. The effect of the window.... Wow! You really look like an ''angel'' in this picture!


----------



## None

Got a new shirt yesterday and thought my hair looked kind of majestic today.












Images of the shirt designed by the great artist, Tony Moore


----------



## lalatx

Random pic of me. I was attempting to look for something in my wee purse but the camera called. 

View attachment DSCF01912hhh.jpg


----------



## Puff1980




----------



## succubus_dxb

soooo....I now have a fringe.....and i'm pretty sure I look like a hipster douchebag / a 6 year-old- oh well! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-08-01 at 14.11 #2.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*None: * Epic Hair! Epic Shirt.  Totally Fab! 

*Lala:* Your such a cutie! I really love your Dress! You look like.. like..your at hawaii or something, I don't know, something about that picture is just amazing though! 

*MrsBigginZ:* Cute! I really like your peircing!


----------



## CarlaSixx

One of the very last pictures taken of me while my hair is still blonde.

Going purple tomorrow.






I went out to a park with my friend from high school. We went to a town that we both frequently visited when we were children and played in the park for about 30 minutes before hitting the road for some more cruising. We got lost 3 times today, lol. It was awesome.


----------



## spiritangel

Your Plump Princess said:


> *None: * Epic Hair! Epic Shirt.  Totally Fab!
> 
> *Lala:* Your such a cutie! I really love your Dress! You look like.. like..your at hawaii or something, I don't know, something about that picture is just amazing though!
> 
> *MrsBigginZ:* Cute! I really like your peircing!



what she said totally

and 

Nia'a thanks so much I will have to show you pics from later in the journey when I look far less fresh and clean and yeah I could only get that pic when the sky was still dark and I love the effect of the reflection


----------



## OutbackZack

Not too recent, but recent enough. 

View attachment l_92c964bbe2ee4ffb9fcdf5886be06e0f.jpg


View attachment l_460ea93b3745424298aa2613b4511365.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

OutbackZack said:


> Not too recent, but recent enough.




hmm thinking your gonna have girls falling all overthemselves great pics


and carla I always think you look gorgeous cant wait to see the hair colour change


----------



## Oldtimer76

lalatx said:


> Random pic of me. I was attempting to look for something in my wee purse but the camera called.



You look cute, hun! Love your dress and your hair:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

succubus_dxb said:


> soooo....I now have a fringe.....and i'm pretty sure I look like a hipster douchebag / a 6 year-old- oh well!



You're so pretty! And so eighties in this pic, lol. Love the fringe:happy:
And those glasses...


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> One of the very last pictures taken of me while my hair is still blonde.
> 
> Going purple tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out to a park with my friend from high school. We went to a town that we both frequently visited when we were children and played in the park for about 30 minutes before hitting the road for some more cruising. We got lost 3 times today, lol. It was awesome.



You're gorgeous:wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


> Taken a few minutes ago. Ignore the horrible quality.



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## KittyKitten

OutbackZack said:


> Not too recent, but recent enough.



Looking good!!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

OutbackZack said:


> Not too recent, but recent enough.



Well, _hi_ there...:batting:. You look kind of like a sexy, beardless unabomber in these pics, which I certainly don't mind.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

CarlaSixx said:


> One of the very last pictures taken of me while my hair is still blonde.
> 
> Going purple tomorrow.



I love the blonde hair with the purple top, but hope you show us pics of the new color, too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bmann0413 said:


> Just to show that I'm not dead or missing or anything. lol


LOL! Like the haircut!



Your Plump Princess said:


> Taken a few minutes ago. Ignore the horrible quality.


The picture may be horrible quality, but you my dear are of one of the best! Psst! LOVE the halter!



None said:


> Got a new shirt yesterday and thought my hair looked kind of majestic today.


It's more than the hair looking majestic. Just sayin' Awesome Tee! 



lalatx said:


> Random pic of me. I was attempting to look for something in my wee purse but the camera called.


When you're looking as cute as this, always listen when the camera calls!



MrsBigginZ said:


> Snapshot_20100731_11.jpg


Love the piercing! It's perfecly placed on you.



succubus_dxb said:


> soooo....I now have a fringe.....and i'm pretty sure I look like a hipster douchebag / a 6 year-old- oh well!


You're going to hate this but.... you look adorable here *ducks*
Sweet cheeks, it's going to take a lot more than a mere fringe to quell ze hawtness that thoust be. 



CarlaSixx said:


> One of the very last pictures taken of me while my hair is still blonde.
> 
> Going purple tomorrow.
> 
> ...snip...


Alas, Blonde One, I hardly knew ye -- bring on the purple passion! Can't wait to see it! 



OutbackZack said:


> Not too recent, but recent enough


Oh be still my recently beating heart!


----------



## KHayes666

Jes loves it when I do my T.R.P. pose, so I did it one more time


----------



## LoveBHMS

KHayes666 said:


> Jes loves it when I do my T.R.P. pose, so I did it one more time



Pats training camp FTW!!!!

Awesome pic.


----------



## TraciJo67

KHayes666 said:


> Jes loves it when I do my T.R.P. pose, so I did it one more time


 
I once got an infraction for having that kind of pic saved as one of my display photos, not even visible as I was posting to the forum. 

Aside from that, wow. Very, very short fingers!


----------



## adelicateflwr

OutbackZack said:


> Not too recent, but recent enough.



wow!  nice lips hee, hee!


----------



## adelicateflwr

at my favorite pub, the londoner, in dallas this summer  

View attachment phone boof - dallas.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

adelicateflwr said:


> at my favorite pub, the londoner, in dallas this summer



hehe I love your pics


----------



## Paquito

adelicateflwr said:


> at my favorite pub, the londoner, in dallas this summer



You're super cute. :wubu:


----------



## adelicateflwr

Paquito said:


> You're super cute. :wubu:





freakyfred said:


> hehe I love your pics





thank you gentlemen, heehee!


----------



## Paul

These were taken at the English Gardens at City Park in Winnipeg.












Here is one of my wife Kathleen in a goofy pose.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

adelicateflwr said:


> at my favorite pub, the londoner, in dallas this summer



Cute pic! I love how you're in a phone booth and talking on a cell phone.


----------



## Paul

A few more pictures.

In front of the sea serpent.






A few of the Gardens and flowers



















ENJOY!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I love your pictures, Paul  They're lovely. And the ones of you are always so bright and cheery! You look like someone who's fun to be around


----------



## KittyKitten

Paul said:


> A few more pictures.
> 
> In front of the sea serpent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the Gardens and flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!



Seeing these pictures make me smile and lower my blood pressure.


----------



## Paul

succubus_dxb said:


> soooo....I now have a fringe.....and i'm pretty sure I look like a hipster douchebag / a 6 year-old- oh well!




No, not at all. I LIKE the fringe. It is a very lovely look for you!


----------



## Paul

happyface83 said:


> Seeing these pictures make me smile and lower my blood pressure.



Thank you HappyFace, You are too kind.


----------



## Paul

CarlaSixx said:


> I love your pictures, Paul  They're lovely. And the ones of you are always so bright and cheery! You look like someone who's fun to be around




Thank You! Your comments made my day.:happy::happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've now got pics of my purple hair! lol.

After sitting with the dye in my hair for 6 hours (semi-perms are safe like that) there's a few parts that didn't turn out quite right, but nothing I can'T fix tomorrow  lol.

So.. here's a pic!







I put some blue highlights in there, too, so that's why the top looks a lil blue. Looks more purple in RL, though.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

I had Christmas in July at my record shop- so I celebrated by wearing my (glow in the dark) Onesie!


----------



## Ash

StaySafeTonight said:


> I had Christmas in July at my record shop- so I celebrated by wearing my (glow in the dark) Onesie!



I really, really want a onesie (also known as footy pajamas) now.


----------



## adelicateflwr

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Cute pic! I love how you're in a phone booth and talking on a cell phone.



thanks! i was pretty proud of my "witty" idea... i'm usually slow with those kinds of things, haha!


----------



## Micara

CarlaSixx said:


> I've now got pics of my purple hair! lol.
> 
> After sitting with the dye in my hair for 6 hours (semi-perms are safe like that) there's a few parts that didn't turn out quite right, but nothing I can'T fix tomorrow  lol.
> 
> So.. here's a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put some blue highlights in there, too, so that's why the top looks a lil blue. Looks more purple in RL, though.



Love it! So cute!!!


----------



## adelicateflwr

CarlaSixx said:


> I've now got pics of my purple hair! lol.
> 
> After sitting with the dye in my hair for 6 hours (semi-perms are safe like that) there's a few parts that didn't turn out quite right, but nothing I can'T fix tomorrow  lol.
> 
> So.. here's a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put some blue highlights in there, too, so that's why the top looks a lil blue. Looks more purple in RL, though.



i love the blue in the purple! i wish i could have awesomely funky hair like that!! looks great, girl!!


----------



## Micara

I'm wistfully going through my Seattle pics from last week, and here's another of Eric (Weirdo890) and me...


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> I'm wistfully going through my Seattle pics from last week, and here's another of Eric (Weirdo890) and me...



I had a lot of fun taking pictures with you. :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> I'm wistfully going through my Seattle pics from last week, and here's another of Eric (Weirdo890) and me...



Awwww.....CUTE!!!! :happy:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Hawaiian Flower girl.jpg


Hawaiian Flower girl.


----------



## lalatx

StaySafeTonight said:


> I had Christmas in July at my record shop- so I celebrated by wearing my (glow in the dark) Onesie!



Freakin epic


----------



## spiritangel

loving the onesy with the rockets too cute and love any excuse for christmas

Micara and Eric well awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 



and Carla I actually think it looks really funky as is cause its quite different 

and love your pics paul puts me in mind of a very lovely and tranquil place to be


----------



## Your Plump Princess

[Rabalaba..Double Post.]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> I've now got pics of my purple hair! lol.
> 
> After sitting with the dye in my hair for 6 hours (semi-perms are safe like that) there's a few parts that didn't turn out quite right, but nothing I can'T fix tomorrow  lol.
> 
> So.. here's a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put some blue highlights in there, too, so that's why the top looks a lil blue. Looks more purple in RL, though.


This is BY FAR the COOLEST FUCKING HAIR I have EVER Seen! 

...I'm Officially Jealous.
JEAAAALOUS!!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> I've now got pics of my purple hair! lol.
> 
> After sitting with the dye in my hair for 6 hours (semi-perms are safe like that) there's a few parts that didn't turn out quite right, but nothing I can'T fix tomorrow  lol.
> 
> So.. here's a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put some blue highlights in there, too, so that's why the top looks a lil blue. Looks more purple in RL, though.



I'm in love with you:smitten:


----------



## Proner

A pic from this week-end, waiting my brother in a shirt 5 time too large for me  

View attachment 38566_420425649935_793499935_4495483_6295786_n.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

Micara said:


> I'm wistfully going through my Seattle pics from last week, and here's another of Eric (Weirdo890) and me...



Daaawwww :3


----------



## Tooz

StaySafeTonight said:


> I had Christmas in July at my record shop- so I celebrated by wearing my (glow in the dark) Onesie!



Bull Moose?

I love Bull Moose.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

StaySafeTonight said:


> I had Christmas in July at my record shop- so I celebrated by wearing my (glow in the dark) Onesie!



Is it wrong that I find these pictures so ridiculously hot?


----------



## Paul

Shosh said:


> View attachment 82919
> 
> 
> Hawaiian Flower girl.



WOW Your a very pretty girl Shosh. I like the flower.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Just Me...... 

View attachment Momma.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Taken this afternoon as I was reading by the pool


----------



## KittyKitten

So many awesome pics!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Tooz said:


> Bull Moose?
> 
> I love Bull Moose.



YUP! Best company to work for..... EVAH!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

thirtiesgirl said:


> Is it wrong that I find these pictures so ridiculously hot?



Oh! This is strange- not because you think this, but because I was getting hit on all freaking day while wearing the onesie... could that seriously be my meal ticket?! haha


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shrunk.jpg


This photo is especially dedicated to my friend Mikey.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 83012
> 
> 
> This photo is especially dedicated to my friend Mikey.



Too cute, but %^[email protected]*)(#*!!!, I can't
Rep you again yet!


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> Too cute, but %^[email protected]*)(#*!!!, I can't
> Rep you again yet!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 83012
> 
> 
> This photo is especially dedicated to my friend Mikey.



Thanks Hun!! I am honored!!! And I love the photo!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh

Mikey said:


> Thanks Hun!! I am honored!!! And I love the photo!!!! :kiss2:



Thank you sweets.
xo


----------



## mercy

Pix of me at Sonisphere festival... not looking my best, but who cares...


----------



## toni

goofing around 

View attachment IMG00043-20100802-1404.jpg


----------



## Shosh

toni said:


> goofing around



You look so cute! I love the butterfly in your hair! I want one!


----------



## toni

Thanks! Maybe he can fly to Australia? lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Today on the back deck waiting for Zephyr to come home.


----------



## CarlaSixx

CastingPearls said:


> Today on the back deck waiting for Zephyr to come home.



So pretty 

Is that purple liner?! :wubu:

I wish I could pull that off, lol.

ETA: Thanks everyone for the comments about my pic :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> So pretty
> 
> Is that purple liner?! :wubu:
> 
> I wish I could pull that off, lol.
> 
> ETA: Thanks everyone for the comments about my pic :wubu:


Thank you! Yes, purple. How could you pull off purple hair so well but not purple liner? LOL


----------



## CarlaSixx

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you! Yes, purple. How could you pull off purple hair so well but not purple liner? LOL



I think it's the way I do it, lol. My friend got me to buy some but it looked so weird on me. Even she agreed, lol, and she swears by that colour liner!


----------



## Shosh

CastingPearls said:


> Today on the back deck waiting for Zephyr to come home.



So pretty! Love your makeup once again!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

StaySafeTonight said:


> Oh! This is strange- not because you think this, but because I was getting hit on all freaking day while wearing the onesie... could that seriously be my meal ticket?! haha



I think you've got something there.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Big hair and skanky lips. That's how I roll. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-08-05 at 15.22 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-08-05 at 15.25.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

StaySafeTonight said:


> I had Christmas in July at my record shop- so I celebrated by wearing my (glow in the dark) Onesie!



there's nothing quite like a man in a onesie


----------



## Shosh

succubus_dxb said:


> Big hair and skanky lips. That's how I roll.



There is nothing wrong with big hair and big lips!

You look fantastic!


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> Big hair and skanky lips. That's how I roll.



Oooh, I love this look on you! You look fab, Bobbie


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> Big hair and skanky lips. That's how I roll.



Gorgeous as always... there is no look you can't pull off everything looks
good on you.. :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Shosh said:


> There is nothing wrong with big hair and big lips!
> 
> You look fantastic!





littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, I love this look on you! You look fab, Bobbie





Inhibited said:


> Gorgeous as always... there is no look you can't pull off everything looks
> good on you.. :wubu:



it's impossible to tell you how f*cking good you ladies make me feel  thank you!!!!


----------



## sirGordy

Tis I from a video shoot being readied for the web. 

View attachment Gordon in Foyea.jpg


----------



## Shosh

sirGordy said:


> Tis I from a video shoot being readied for the web.



Very nice photo of you Gordy!


----------



## Ruffie

Where is your smile Gordo? J/K nice pic.


----------



## KittyKitten

My 6'5 BHM brother!


----------



## Saoirse

heeey


----------



## Blackjack

Check me out lookin' all fancy and grown-up and shit:


----------



## kristineirl

Blackjack said:


> Check me out lookin' all fancy and grown-up and shit:



your hair may be shorter, but you still look great ^_^ 






:blush:


----------



## freakyfred

Saoirse said:


> heeey



Looking pretty!


----------



## Tooz

StaySafeTonight said:


> YUP! Best company to work for..... EVAH!



Maybe I'll apply at the Bangor one. They know me there anyway.


----------



## mel

so cute!!


succubus_dxb said:


> Big hair and skanky lips. That's how I roll.



great picture gordy!!


sirGordy said:


> Tis I from a video shoot being readied for the web.



great pic!!


happyface83 said:


> My 6'5 BHM brother!



awesome pic's!!


Saoirse said:


> great pic!!
> heeey





Blackjack said:


> Check me out lookin' all fancy and grown-up and shit:
> 
> 
> aww,,great picture!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Blackjack said:


> Check me out lookin' all fancy and grown-up and shit:



Looking good, there, sir


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> Check me out lookin' all fancy and grown-up and shit:



Great pic.  Looking great!


----------



## sirGordy

Shosh said:


> Very nice photo of you Gordy!


 


Ruffie said:


> Where is your smile Gordo? J/K nice pic.


 
Thanks Shosh and Ruth


----------



## littlefairywren

sirGordy said:


> Tis I from a video shoot being readied for the web.



Nice pic there, Gordon!



Saoirse said:


> heeey



You look very pretty, Saoirse....all summery 



Blackjack said:


> Check me out lookin' all fancy and grown-up and shit:



The hair looks great, Blackjack. It really suits you.


----------



## sirGordy

mel said:


> reat picture gordy!!


 


littlefairywren said:


> Nice pic there, Gordon!


 

Thank you also, Mel and LFW.


----------



## Shosh

sirGordy said:


> Thanks Shosh and Ruth



You are welcome sweets!


----------



## LovelyLiz

sirGordy said:


> Tis I from a video shoot being readied for the web.



What's the video about? You look great, as always!



happyface83 said:


> My 6'5 BHM brother!



He's quite the looker...  Not sure about the B from these pics, but he's certainly H and M. 



Blackjack said:


> Check me out lookin' all fancy and grown-up and shit:



Wow, what a transformation! You look really really hot, man.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Succubus and Saoirse, you both look fab. I love red lipstick, especially with dark hair.


----------



## sirGordy

mcbeth said:


> What's the video about? You look great, as always!



Well, the video will be introduced on a new website my brother and I are working with, and will share it upon its completion. Thank you for your compliment, as always..


----------



## DeerVictory

Live your life like every week is shark week.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Dear DeerVictory, I love your pics, darling:wubu:
You have such beautiful hair and blue eyes:blush:


----------



## Shosh

Oldtimer76 said:


> Dear DeerVictory, I love your pics, darling:wubu:
> You have such beautiful hair and blue eyes:blush:



And the most gorgeous lips. To die for.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DeerVictory said:


> Live your life like every week is shark week.



Wow Rae. I like the soft curls look on you also. It's a different curl for you, but still a fab look. Wait...and did you also highlight your hair? Go ON mS. Vixen!

The soft shoulders and curls focus is playful and inviting. It looks like a lover caught you in mid laugh. 

The middle one is is classic pin-up gal gorgeous (uh - sans the clothes hanging from the rod - part - heehee)! 

And one focusing on your lovely face is just -well- lovely. I love the contrast of the pretty face versus the edge of the septum piercing and vamp eyes.

This really is sweet set of pics.


----------



## largenlovely

very nice pictures everyone 

and love the piercings DeerVictory


----------



## bigunlover

DeerVictory said:


> Live your life like every week is shark week.



You are an amazing hottie!


----------



## KittyKitten

Very beautiful pictures everyone!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sirGordy said:


> Tis I from a video shoot being readied for the web.



Always the handsome gentleman  :bow:



happyface83 said:


> My 6'5 BHM brother!



Cute 



Saoirse said:


> heeey



Always so lovely :bow:



Blackjack said:


> Check me out lookin' all fancy and grown-up and shit:



Best pic I've ever seen of you


----------



## rellis10

Posted these in the bhm forum but i thought i'd show them here too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

rellis10 said:


> Posted these in the bhm forum but i thought i'd show them here too



Cute Sleepy Head


----------



## Saoirse

Thanks errybody!


----------



## AuntHen

cut and dyed my hair...


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> cut and dyed my hair...



Oooh, you look lovely! I love your hair at that length, hon. It frames your face perfectly. Purty girlie :happy:


----------



## Paul

fat9276 said:


> cut and dyed my hair...


Very lovely style...it suites you...I like!


----------



## wrestlingguy

Before heading out to have lunch at Philly Bash today. 

View attachment IMG00598-20100807-1055.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

sirGordy said:


> Tis I from a video shoot being readied for the web.



Looking good SirGordy - 



Blackjack said:


> Check me out lookin' all fancy and grown-up and shit:



Nice look Blackjack



Saoirse said:


> heeey



Saoirse: The new hair color looks nice on you



DeerVictory said:


> Live your life like every week is shark week.



Cute pictures DeerVictory




rellis10 said:


> Posted these in the bhm forum but i thought i'd show them here too



Rellis: No sleeping while on Dims ....




fat9276 said:


> cut and dyed my hair...



Nice haircut - and you still have that wonderful gorgeous smile... 




wrestlingguy said:


> Before heading out to have lunch at Philly Bash today.



Looking sharp - hope that lunch at the Philly Bash was good


----------



## iglooboy55

are so underrated, as are the russian circles.

View attachment 0729101225.jpg


----------



## Ash

iglooboy55 said:


> are so underrated, as are the russian circles.



Like the hat. Still love the wallpaper.


----------



## CastingPearls

At The Stationhouse in Gouldsboro awaiting my Irish Stew.......


----------



## Aust99

I'm back from the internet abyss... 
View attachment 83182


View attachment 83183

All moved in to my new house.. yay!! 

Now... to catch up on the goings on....


----------



## Aust99

fat9276 said:


> cut and dyed my hair...


Always so pretty... :happy:



wrestlingguy said:


> Before heading out to have lunch at Philly Bash today.


 Looking great... love the colour of your shirt. 


iglooboy55 said:


> are so underrated, as are the russian circles.
> 
> View attachment 83178


 Great wallpaper.... and your quite the handsome guy too... 


CastingPearls said:


> At The Stationhouse in Gouldsboro awaiting my Irish Stew.......


 You always look lovely. :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> I'm back from the internet abyss...
> View attachment 83182
> 
> 
> View attachment 83183
> 
> All moved in to my new house.. yay!!
> 
> Now... to catch up on the goings on....



ahhh Nat, stunning as always :kiss2:

also, congrats on your new home! x


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> I'm back from the internet abyss...
> View attachment 83182
> 
> 
> View attachment 83183
> 
> All moved in to my new house.. yay!!
> 
> Now... to catch up on the goings on....



Woo hoo! Welcome back, Natalie! Looking good


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> I'm back from the internet abyss...
> View attachment 83182
> 
> 
> View attachment 83183
> 
> All moved in to my new house.. yay!!
> 
> Now... to catch up on the goings on....



Hey Nat, welcome back and congrats on your new home:bow:
Hope you are doing ok. You look great:wubu: Such beautiful hair!

:kiss2:


----------



## rellis10

Aust99 said:


> I'm back from the internet abyss...
> View attachment 83182
> 
> 
> View attachment 83183
> 
> All moved in to my new house.. yay!!
> 
> Now... to catch up on the goings on....



Looking amazing Aust, as always :blush:


----------



## Britty




----------



## Laura2008

Me and my cousin Karina out on the boat yesterday. 

View attachment P8070018.JPG


----------



## Laura2008

Britty said:


>



Cute pic, love the glasses!


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> At The Stationhouse in Gouldsboro awaiting my Irish Stew.......



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Aust99

Britty said:


>


 Great frames... :happy:



Laura2008 said:


> Me and my cousin Karina out on the boat yesterday.


 Both stunning ladies:happy:


----------



## JMCGB

Laura2008 said:


> Me and my cousin Karina out on the boat yesterday.



Both of you have beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## JMCGB

Aust99 said:


> I'm back from the internet abyss...
> View attachment 83182
> 
> 
> View attachment 83183
> 
> All moved in to my new house.. yay!!
> 
> Now... to catch up on the goings on....



Welcome back!!! Does this mean I will not be receiving any more "pokes?"


----------



## freakyfred

hello hello hello


----------



## sarie

went on a miniature vacation this weekend and was clearly really excited about this bloody mary and recently receiving my mensa membership card :> 

View attachment 40837_512239232325_101400426_30440634_2876873_n.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

sarie said:


> went on a miniature vacation this weekend and was clearly really excited about this bloody mary and recently receiving my mensa membership card :>



Forgive me, I am highly amused that you purposely posted the picture with the membership card is upside down.


----------



## sarie

^ haha, we thought it was quite amusing as well!


----------



## imfree

sarie said:


> went on a miniature vacation this weekend and was clearly really excited about this bloody mary and recently receiving my mensa membership card :>





OneWickedAngel said:


> Forgive me, I am highly amused that you purposely posted the picture with the membership card is upside down.





sarie said:


> ^ haha, we thought it was quite amusing as well!



Truly a nice, humorous touch! Kinda'
like saying "I'm smart enough to 
know how ta' spell MENSA, now I is
a member.", cute.:bow:


----------



## Micara

freakyfred said:


> hello hello hello



Adorable as always!!!


----------



## PhatChk

This weekend at the Philly Bash:happy:


----------



## supersoup

PhatChk said:


> ***Jossie's prettyfulness abounds***
> 
> This weekend at the Philly Bash:happy:



i can't rep you Jossie, but that second photo...you look so gorgeous!!! sexy as all get out in the outfit!! i want one tooooooo!


----------



## Mishty

Britty said:


>



OH EM GEE!
I _so_ got those glasses you are wearing in a reddish/pink color at wal-mart last week!! Woot! they make me feel like i belong in a John Hughes movie :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I love knock-off Ray Ban design frames!  I have a pair in lime green and eggplant purple! I didn't think they would look good on my face as most old school style frames don't, but I realized after trying on a shit ton of pairs (I'm a sunglasses fanatic) that I just needed the lens area to be bigger in order to pull off the Ray Bans design. I luv my glasses and so do the hipster kids, lol.


----------



## Mishty

CarlaSixx said:


> I love knock-off Ray Ban design frames!  I have a pair in lime green and eggplant purple! I didn't think they would look good on my face as most old school style frames don't, but I realized after trying on a shit ton of pairs (I'm a sunglasses fanatic) that I just needed the lens area to be bigger in order to pull off the Ray Bans design. I luv my glasses and so do the hipster kids, lol.



I know. i look re-tarded. But i keep buyin' em 

View attachment Imjagde2.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Could you get any prettier? Damn my ancestors for not choosing Australia!! 

Chris :smitten:



Aust99 said:


> I'm back from the internet abyss...
> View attachment 83182
> 
> 
> View attachment 83183
> 
> All moved in to my new house.. yay!!
> 
> Now... to catch up on the goings on....


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Alright, so a lot of people here have been saying that I really need to put up a pic of myself on Dims. I didn't really want to show my actual identity around here, so I took a just took a discrete pic of myself and gave it the "spirit" treatment and thus I present to you my new profile pic:

View attachment 83274


Original Editted Version:





Sorry it's not top quality, but hey, it is what it is and I am who I am.


----------



## frankman

Makeshift Elwood... 

View attachment 38527_1391482424832_1165287468_30958177_5665130_n.jpg


----------



## frankman

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Alright, so a lot of people here have been saying that I really need to put up a pic of myself on Dims. I didn't really want to show my actual identity around here, so I took a just took a discrete pic of myself and gave it the "spirit" treatment and thus I present to you my new profile pic:
> 
> View attachment 83274
> 
> 
> Original Editted Version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's not top quality, but hey, it is what it is and I am who I am.



Wow, you look like the box art for the new Tekken or something.
Also, I think your nips are staring at me.

Great pic man!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Edit: Original pic got cut off for some reason so here it is again:


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> This weekend at the Philly Bash:happy:



Wowzers! You are extremely pretty, hun:smitten: Love your outfits, you always seem to dress so well. I know how hard it is for you to find them in your size, but you always manage to dress even better than most other girls:bow:


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> cut and dyed my hair...



I like the new hairstyle -- it really works well for you !! 



CastingPearls said:


> At The Stationhouse in Gouldsboro awaiting my Irish Stew.......



This is a really nice pic of you, CP -- one of my favorite shots of you! 



Aust99 said:


> I'm back from the internet abyss...
> View attachment 83182
> 
> 
> View attachment 83183
> 
> All moved in to my new house.. yay!!
> 
> Now... to catch up on the goings on....



Very beautiful, Aust99 (as always!)


----------



## Ash

I haven't played here in a long time...
View attachment 39831_456555896345_568656345_6748947_6029751_n.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Ashley said:


> I haven't played here in a long time...
> View attachment 83294



Likin' the double chin there.


----------



## Saxphon

Ashley said:


> I haven't played here in a long time...
> View attachment 83294



Lovely picture, Ashley. Please, feel free to play here again more often.


----------



## Laura2008

Aust99 said:


> Both stunning ladies:happy:





JMCGB said:


> Both of you have beautiful eyes!!!



Aww, thank you both!


----------



## Saxphon

Laura2008 said:


> Both photos were taken last night. The first one I'm striking a pose at Muscamoot Bay watching the sunset. The second is me and my 10 year old cousin Courtney at a family BBQ.



Woah! I missed this one. Very nice. I'd buy that car, if you were modeling it. Wonderful natural pose for a beautiful lady. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mel

awwwww so cute !


iglooboy55 said:


> are so underrated, as are the russian circles.
> 
> View attachment 83178





freakyfred said:


> hello hello hello



awwww cute pic!


----------



## Laura2008

Saxphon said:


> Woah! I missed this one. Very nice. I'd buy that car, if you were modeling it. Wonderful natural pose for a beautiful lady. Thanks for sharing.



*blushing*


----------



## Mikey

PhatChk said:


> This weekend at the Philly Bash:happy:



Looking lovely...as always!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

DeerVictory said:


> Live your life like every week is shark week.



Have my babies? 

I kid, I kid.

Your freaking adorable! 
ADORABLE! 

Your hair, your lips, your eyes, everything! =) Are you a model? You should be!


----------



## supersoup

it's totally normal to stay up all night, curl your hair, and put on full makeup to go to the post office. yep.






/stupidface!


----------



## furious styles

paid the cost to be the bo$$


----------



## WomanlyHips

Blackjack said:


> I got WLS of a sort. Also known as a "haircut".
> 
> Befores:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I lost like 6 pounds off my head.



Great pics, my new not-so-secret dims crush!


----------



## WomanlyHips

Trying out a new hair color... 

View attachment GigiPinkery.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

supersoup said:


> it's totally normal to stay up all night, curl your hair, and put on full makeup to go to the post office. yep.
> 
> /stupidface!



You are so freaking adorable. And your makeup is amazing! If I could look that good with makeup, I would actually wear it - sure, to the post office, wherever! 



furious styles said:


> paid the cost to be the bo$$



Lebowski fest?!?!!!!!!! Awesome. 

AM I WRONG?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

WomanlyHips said:


> Trying out a new hair color...



Haha nice hair, it suits you well!


----------



## WomanlyHips

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Haha nice hair, it suits you well!



Thanks, Sugar...


----------



## Oldtimer76

supersoup said:


> it's totally normal to stay up all night, curl your hair, and put on full makeup to go to the post office. yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /stupidface!



Wow! and Wow!:blush:
You are even more of an hottie when your curl your hair:smitten:

Wanna marry me?:happy:


----------



## Aust99

Ashley said:


> I haven't played here in a long time...
> View attachment 83294


 Very beautiful Ashley



supersoup said:


> it's totally normal to stay up all night, curl your hair, and put on full makeup to go to the post office. yep.


 Yep.. totally normal... and your looking great!



WomanlyHips said:


> Trying out a new hair color...



Great colour.


----------



## ladle

Ladle Ray Cyrus 

View attachment Photo on 2010-08-11 at 22.29 #2.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

or Ladle capper...? 

View attachment Warwick-Capper-6386991.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> or Ladle capper...?



Ewww! I cringe when I see him. He is horrid, a horrid little man lol :doh:


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Ewww! I cringe when I see him. He is horrid, a horrid little man lol :doh:



lol is it the shorts?

sorry i promise not to post another pic of him again.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> lol is it the shorts?
> 
> sorry i promise not to post another pic of him again.....



Hahaha, it's everything! The shorts, the way he looks at the camera and purses his lips with that come hither look in his face lol. The whole metre maid/man was the last straw for me


----------



## supersoup

Oldtimer76 said:


> Wow! and Wow!:blush:
> You are even more of an hottie when your curl your hair:smitten:
> 
> Wanna marry me?:happy:



haha, thank ya kindly! i doubt my boyfriend would take to my marrying you, but if you can meet the needs of my bacon and coca cola dowry, you're in!


----------



## Aust99

Inhibited said:


> or Ladle capper...?



mmmmmmmmmmmmm.................... ha ha ha:kiss2:


----------



## mango

*Afew pics of me goofin' around at a meetup last week...*


----------



## thirtiesgirl

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> Edit: Original pic got cut off for some reason so here it is again:



Nice...um, _picture_. Yes, picture, that's what I meant to say. :wubu:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

thirtiesgirl said:


> Nice...um, _picture_. Yes, picture, that's what I meant to say. :wubu:



Haha, thanks for the nice...um, compliment XD


----------



## Mishty

So, I was so bored this morning, 'cos I still haven't been to sleep since yesterday...I snapped a few quickies once my hair dried. I'm not posin' I'm just half alive.. :doh: 

View attachment dimmy.jpg


----------



## Linda

mango said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin the hat.


----------



## CastingPearls

some random something something


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> some random something something



I love this pic of you, Elaine! Looking gorgeous


----------



## KittyKitten

It's chipmunk face again! New bobbed 70ish hair.


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> It's chipmunk face again! New bobbed 70ish hair.


Love it!!...............


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> Love it!!...............



Thanks Casting, love your pic too!


----------



## Saoirse

my favorite pastime


----------



## KittyKitten

Saoirse said:


> my favorite pastime




Man I miss being on a swing! I used to jump off them high in the air!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saoirse said:


> my favorite pastime



I LOVE THIS! Excellent capture and you look fantastic!


----------



## Alan

PhatChk said:


> Nice Pic...I recognize Josie & Phil, but can you I.D. the others, particularly the Brunet on the end...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Saoirse said:


> my favorite pastime



I'm officially jealous again:

1) That's an AMAZING Outfit. 

2) That's an AMAZING Shot.

3) I wish I could go swinging now! =} You look so awesome. So happy, That could be like.. Album-Art for a happy-music CD.


----------



## Alan

Sweet Tooth said:


> Rock climbing.... this is as far as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Harvard Professor(Emeritus) of Geology will give you Three Credits towards your Geologic Pic....Nice Scenery! So...All that Rock Climbing was NOT in vain


----------



## Alan

largenlovely said:


> here's a couple more i took from tonight too




Lookin Good, hun


----------



## Alan

CaitiDee said:


> Hangin out in front of the laptop...




Very Cute!


----------



## Alan

Fallenangel2904 said:


> New dress  and oopsee I realize you can see my bra  :note to self: wear a white bra with this dress next time LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOT!..................but wear a white bra next time...or better yet, none at all!


----------



## littlefairywren

Saoirse said:


> my favorite pastime



I love this shot....you look so free and happy! :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

Alan said:


> Nice Pic...I recognize Josie & Phil, but can you I.D. the others, particularly the Brunet on the end...thanks for sharing.



I'll give you a hint: she's taken.


----------



## Alan

Blackjack said:


> I'll give you a hint: she's taken.




I got your "hint"...If I'm really interested, I'll verify that thru reliable sources, such as the lady herself.


----------



## Saoirse

happyface83 said:


> Man I miss being on a swing! I used to jump off them high in the air!


I used to do that when I was wee! Im too scared to do it now. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> I LOVE THIS! Excellent capture and you look fantastic!


Thanks! I felt pretty fantastic that day!



Your Plump Princess said:


> I'm officially jealous again:
> 
> 1) That's an AMAZING Outfit.
> 
> 2) That's an AMAZING Shot.
> 
> 3) I wish I could go swinging now! =} You look so awesome. So happy, That could be like.. Album-Art for a happy-music CD.


Aw thanks! I LOVE swinging! But whenever I say that out loud, people assume I mean I love swapping sex partners...



littlefairywren said:


> I love this shot....you look so free and happy! :happy:


Swinging makes me happy, so I do it often. :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your pic makes me miss swinging 

I haven't gotten on a swing in forever, and I go to playparks at least once a month! 

I'm just too short to lift my fatness up on the swing, lol. Seriously, all the seats hit me just under boob level and there's no way I can jump high enough to get my butt up to that level so that I can swing 

/jealousrant


----------



## Saoirse

CarlaSixx said:


> Your pic makes me miss swinging
> 
> I haven't gotten on a swing in forever, and I go to playparks at least once a month!
> 
> I'm just too short to lift my fatness up on the swing, lol. Seriously, all the seats hit me just under boob level and there's no way I can jump high enough to get my butt up to that level so that I can swing
> 
> /jealousrant




There is definitely something about being on a swing set that makes me so happy and grateful to be alive. Must make me think back on my childhood and how amazing it was to be carefree and play! I try to swing at least once a week, kinda gets me back on track with life and helps melt stress and anger... for a little while at least. 

I always find most swings to be too low for me! My legs always hit the ground and I have to keep them awkwardly pulled up. Oh well!


----------



## Paquito

Saoirse said:


> my favorite pastime



Whenever one of my groups of friends finally gets together, we always end the night by going to a playground and just playing on the jungle gym, swinging, and discussing life.

Sorry haha, just that this picture reminded me of really good times.


----------



## Christov

Miss me?


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Christov said:


> Miss me?



Oh hon, you're gonna break my heart before I've even met you. :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> Miss me?



**tackles you**

Finally! You're back!

I'm rather excited to see how you shake up the forums again


----------



## lalatx

Saoirse said:


> my favorite pastime



This pic is awesome. I love swinging. There is a park near my house that has tons of swings. Love to swing and jump off when I'm are really high up.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Christov said:


> Miss me?



_He's baaaaaaaaack! _
*Hell fucking* *Y-E-S*!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> _He's baaaaaaaaack! _
> *Hell fucking* *Y-E-S*!:wubu::wubu:




I am sad to report he is banned. Again.

Looks like telling it like it is doesn't go over well at dims.


----------



## Allie Cat

Dromond said:


> I am sad to report he is banned. Again.
> 
> Looks like telling it like it is doesn't go over well at dims.



What? No he's not.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dromond said:


> I am sad to report he is banned. Again.
> 
> Looks like telling it like it is doesn't go over well at dims.


Awwww, really??? How sad are you? 



Alicia Rose said:


> What? No he's not.



Ssh, Ali -- just humor him. In the interim we'll get to enjoy watching Chris running rampant through Dims delivering bon mots and snark at a rate to make lightspeed look like it's travelling on sound waves as much as we want. At least until Christov really is banned again.


----------



## Dromond

I'm not kidding. I heard it from the man himself.


----------



## KittyKitten

Dromond said:


> I am sad to report he is banned. Again.
> 
> Looks like telling it like it is doesn't go over well at dims.



You have to do it in a more subtle way believe me, I wish I could say whatever the hell I want here, because I hold too much in.


----------



## CastingPearls

I was told in order to get the part, you have to get the director's attention.


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> I was told in order to get the part, you have to get the director's attention.



Great pic, CP, hahaha!, if that didn't get
your hubby's attention, then he should
be checked for pulse!:bow:


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Dromond said:


> I am sad to report he is banned. Again.
> 
> Looks like telling it like it is doesn't go over well at dims.



Wait... _what?!_ Seriously? Aww...  
I mean, I know nothing about the kid's personality, but he was serious eye candy, imho. Now I'm a sad, sad biddy.  I guess I'll just have to catch him on his Facebook page.

Oh, and that's a super hott pic of you, Pearls. The director is a lucky guy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

His ban isn't permanent, according to him.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> His ban isn't permanent, according to him.



_This_ gal needs her eye candy every day. 
Yeah, I'm shallow. What can I say?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> I was told in order to get the part, you have to get the director's attention.



Well you damn sure got my attention! Absolutely Gorgeous Elaine!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well you damn sure got my attention! Absolutely Gorgeous Elaine!



I'm glad you didn't post another pic
of yourself. I'd love to see one, but 
I don't know if the old ticker could
handle it!:smitten::happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

thirtiesgirl said:


> _This_ gal needs her eye candy every day.
> Yeah, I'm shallow. What can I say?



Jailbait eye candy! 

Lol, kidding, but he _is_ 18, so it even kinda feels like jailbait to me, lol.

ETA: Ahem... CP... That director better have directed his attention to you, otherwise he's cold and heartless  lol.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

CarlaSixx said:


> Jailbait eye candy!
> 
> Lol, kidding, but he _is_ 18, so it even kinda feels like jailbait to me, lol.



I know, I know. I've tried to keep my comments as chaste as possible. Believe me, I feel horribly guilty about my attraction to the young ones. I really _don't_ want to get involved in any kind of jailbait situation. Mary Kay Letourneau I'm not.


----------



## daddyoh70

Here's a shot of my best side... Me being a goof, shopping for dog food at Walmart. Yes, I'm one of those People of Walmart 







Taken today. I retired from the local police department in May of this year. After 21 years of service, I swore, no more badges, no more guns. Being a man of my word, I took a job as a campus cop at a local university :doh: And Surly, if you see this, look, I'm wearing my happy face today!!!


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's a shot of my best side... Me being a goof, shopping for dog food at Walmart. Yes, I'm one of those People of Walmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today. I retired from the local police department in May of this year. After 21 years of service, I swore, no more badges, no more guns. Being a man of my word, I took a job as a campus cop at a local university :doh: And Surly, if you see this, look, I'm wearing my happy face today!!!



*NFL* Game Face for sure ... great pic. looks like you're ready for the upcoming season


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> I was told in order to get the part, you have to get the director's attention.



You have our undivided attention :wubu: Wow !!!! Stunning :smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Here's a shot of my best side... Me being a goof, shopping for dog food at Walmart. Yes, I'm one of those People of Walmart



AHAHAHAHAHA! The things we do for our furry family!



daddyoh70 said:


> Taken today. I retired from the local police department in May of this year. After 21 years of service, I swore, no more badges, no more guns. Being a man of my word, I took a job as a campus cop at a local university :doh: And Surly, if you see this, look, I'm wearing my happy face today!!!






Why you look perfectly giddy!


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> *NFL* Game Face for sure ... great pic. looks like you're ready for the upcoming season



I must say Tony, I wasn't completely disappointed by what I saw last night. Maybe I was too quick to judge the off season moves. Guess we'll just have to wait for the real season to start.



OneWickedAngel said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA! The things we do for our furry family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you look perfectly giddy!


Well thank you OWA, that's exactly the look I was going for. 



CastingPearls said:


> I was told in order to get the part, you have to get the director's attention.


Ummmm yea, I'm just gonna go ahead and say you got the part. That's a great pic!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dromond said:


> I'm not kidding. I heard it from the man himself.



You were right Dromond!.bow: In less than 24 hours to boot! That has to be a mutthafreakin' record!!! Damn I <3 that kid!


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> You were right Dromond!.bow: In less than 24 hours to boot! That has to be a mutthafreakin' record!!! Damn I <3 that kid!



I'm always right. 

except when I'm wrong


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> I'm always right.
> 
> except when I'm wrong





*puts on waders* It's getting deep in here.


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> I was told in order to get the part, you have to get the director's attention.



This is my favorite pic of you! I love it, so Marilyn-esque!


----------



## MaxArden

CastingPearls said:


> I was told in order to get the part, you have to get the director's attention.



Great! We have your picture and resumeand we'll get back to you later tonight!


----------



## midnightrogue

just back from a week in barcelona............


----------



## OneWickedAngel

midnightrogue said:


> just back from a week in barcelona............



How appropriate that there's a lion behind you; RAWR!!!!


----------



## largenlovely

goodness gracious!! I think i feel a swoon coming on lol



midnightrogue said:


> just back from a week in barcelona............


----------



## mszwebs

midnightrogue said:


> just back from a week in barcelona............





largenlovely said:


> goodness gracious!! I think i feel a swoon coming on lol



A-MEN, Sister.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

This is me before ... (8/4/10)
and after ... (8/12/10)
MY NEW LOOK ... What do you think?? 

View attachment 20100804_25sm.jpg


View attachment 20100812_14sm.jpg


----------



## BlackBBW2010

midnightrogue said:


> just back from a week in barcelona............



Very hot!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

midnightrogue said:


> just back from a week in barcelona............



Ah, Barcelona. Beautiful city, isn't it? Did you go up to the top of La Sagrada Familia, and then back down those trippy little tiny spiral stairs? That was fun as an SSBBW.  But it was worth it. 

One of the street performers when I was there was someone dressed up like an SSBBW. That pissed me off a little bit. 

The fresh seafood there is amazing... and the little popcorn stand next to the ferry with the sweet, colored popcorn was fun... as were the kebab places... Barcelona is a great city for food!


----------



## Linda

SSBBWMJ said:


> This is me before ... (8/4/10)
> and after ... (8/12/10)
> MY NEW LOOK ... What do you think??





I love the new look!


----------



## g-squared

brutal sunburn, new shirt

View attachment IMAG0043.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

g-squared said:


> brutal sunburn, new shirt
> 
> View attachment 83509



bah....damn red ranger (hides my green shirt)


----------



## daddyoh70

SSBBWMJ said:


> This is me before ... (8/4/10)
> and after ... (8/12/10)
> MY NEW LOOK ... What do you think??



Wow!!! Either way, I think :smitten: Love the ink on your shoulder too!


----------



## Paul

SSBBWMJ said:


> This is me before ... (8/4/10)
> and after ... (8/12/10)
> MY NEW LOOK ... What do you think??



I love the new look. Bangs suit you!


----------



## KittyKitten

midnightrogue said:


> just back from a week in barcelona............



And you know you are sexy! Work it, blondie!


----------



## wtchmel

Here is a recent pic of me, actually i believe it's the only pic i've ever posted of myself. 

View attachment me.jpg
hope this works, dont know how to get a photo in a reply,lol.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

midnightrogue said:


> just back from a week in barcelona............




Don't you mean Barthelona? LOL!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

wtchmel said:


> Here is a recent pic of me, actually i believe it's the only pic i've ever posted of myself.
> 
> View attachment 83521
> hope this works, dont know how to get a photo in a reply,lol.



Beeeeutiful!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

g-squared said:


> brutal sunburn, new shirt



I like your expression in this picture. Very cute.


----------



## Never2fat4me

SSBBWMJ said:


> This is me before ... (8/4/10)
> and after ... (8/12/10)
> MY NEW LOOK ... What do you think??



Wow! Didn't know you could improve on perfection, but it seems that you just did! 

Chris :smitten:


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

It's me, for real this time.


----------



## Alan

SSBBWMJ said:


> This is me before ... (8/4/10)
> and after ... (8/12/10)
> MY NEW LOOK ... What do you think??




Mj, I like them both, but I favor the latter more...Pretty Smile and Wide Eyes..:wubu:...Love It!


----------



## DJ_S

from a catch up with Mango, Mz_puzz & others a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## CastingPearls

UnknownSpirit01 said:


> It's me, for real this time.


I like the style of your pics. Also, the subject matter. Well done.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DJ_S said:


> from a catch up with Mango, Mz_puzz & others a couple of weeks ago.



Oh My GOODNESS!! DJ S! Well hello stranger!!! Haven't seen/heard a peep from you in for-_EVAH_!!!

Looking oh so good there! Don't wait so long twit posts!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Nice day out. It's harder to take a good pic of yourself than it looks, at least with my awkward-ass phone's camera.


----------



## LovelyLiz

DJ_S said:


> from a catch up with Mango, Mz_puzz & others a couple of weeks ago.



How are you are so freaking adorable????????????????????????

I can't stand it. I want to eat you up.


----------



## thatgirl08

mcbeth said:


> How are you are so freaking adorable????????????????????????
> 
> I can't stand it. I want to eat you up.



hahaa.. I just love this post. I wish Dims had a 'like' button like FB.


----------



## LovelyLiz

thatgirl08 said:


> hahaa.. I just love this post. I wish Dims had a 'like' button like FB.



Thanks, girl. 

I can't help it. That boy just does things to me...


----------



## Gspoon

Myself with a certain big cutie!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Just a few excerpts from a fun day out with some old friends!


----------



## Aust99

lol.. your posts always make me laugh....


----------



## lalatx

StaySafeTonight said:


> Just a few excerpts from a fun day out with some old friends!



A most excellent display of randomness.


----------



## DJ_S

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh My GOODNESS!! DJ S! Well hello stranger!!! Haven't seen/heard a peep from you in for-_EVAH_!!!
> 
> Looking oh so good there! Don't wait so long twit posts!




Hey OneWickedAngel! *hugz* I've been lurking, here and FB.. Been quite times.. THANK YOU for the compliments. 





mcbeth said:


> How are you are so freaking adorable????????????????????????
> 
> I can't stand it. I want to eat you up.



Hey mcbeth! I don't know, it might have something to do with my * genes, but then again who knows. LOL I'm so not egotistical. 
*xxy powers




thatgirl08 said:


> hahaa.. I just love this post. I wish Dims had a 'like' button like FB.




Heh heh indeed, maybe the modz can do something about that. *hint hint*



mcbeth said:


> Thanks, girl.
> 
> I can't help it. That boy just does things to me...



Wow. Um.. not intentional, just imagine I was..:batting:


----------



## nykspree8

I def look high in this pic and i could def use a haircut


----------



## AnnMarie

Gspoon said:


> Myself with a certain big cutie!



So cute!


----------



## Ample Pie

Yesterday, 8 am.


----------



## Brenda

I am on the left.


----------



## Proner

Recent pic from this week-end party :happy:

P.S: Yes I'm making bubbles, it's THE thing which makes me fall again as a kid. By the way I was making a huge one on the pic  

View attachment Sans titre.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> Recent pic from this week-end party :happy:
> 
> P.S: Yes I'm making bubbles, it's THE thing which makes me fall again as a kid. By the way I was making a huge one on the pic



I heart bubbles for the same reason! Love the pic, but um "_making a huge one on the pic_" can so be taken out of context for those of us with a dirty mind. (And we all know my mind is downright FIL-THY!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Cute pic, Proner!  I miss blowing bubbles. Maybe I should do that, too, lol.

I think it's about time I post something recent of myself :happy: Will do that soon, since I took some pics today.


----------



## Markt

happyface83 said:


> It's chipmunk face again! New bobbed 70ish hair.




You are so damn pretty!


----------



## CarlaSixx

So, my hair kinda... grew... overnight 






yeah... that's it  heehee.

The real colour of the wig is this... which matches perfectly the colour of my hair at the moment:


----------



## CastingPearls

I was laughing because a toasted coconut shrimp fell into my cleavage!


----------



## Tracyarts

Took this one earlier tonight when we got home. I had been wanting to update the one to use online for profiles and such since I hit the Big 4-0 last month!
Tracy


----------



## Never2fat4me

Tracyarts said:


> Took this one earlier tonight when we got home. I had been wanting to update the one to use online for profiles and such since I hit the Big 4-0 last month!
> Tracy



Wow - what a stunner. You have such pretty eyes!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

Epic bedhead:






Taken literally minutes after I woke up, which is why I look so completely out of it.


----------



## DeerVictory

Blackjack said:


> Epic bedhead:
> 
> 
> Taken literally minutes after I woke up, which is why I look so completely out of it.



yes please.


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> I heart bubbles for the same reason! Love the pic, but um "_making a huge one on the pic_" can so be taken out of context for those of us with a dirty mind. (And we all know my mind is downright FIL-THY!



I was too late for edit it but until now all my post will be certified OWA "Avoid dirty thoughts" policy 



CarlaSixx said:


> Cute pic, Proner!  I miss blowing bubbles. Maybe I should do that, too, lol.
> 
> I think it's about time I post something recent of myself :happy: Will do that soon, since I took some pics today.



Thank you! That made ages that I didn't blow bubbles so it was really great 



CarlaSixx said:


> So, my hair kinda... grew... overnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... that's it  heehee.
> 
> The real colour of the wig is this... which matches perfectly the colour of my hair at the moment:



Great pics Carla, this color fits you perfectly :happy:


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Everyone looks great!  


I decided I needed a new look. 

View attachment moi.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

A little pic I took for my husband


----------



## Marietta

Here is my dorkish face. ^_^ 

View attachment DSCF0596-1.jpg


----------



## iglooboy55

How may I help you?
View attachment 0819102142.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

haha.. Dunkin Donuts? You look cute


----------



## g-squared

iglooboy55 said:


> How may I help you?
> View attachment 83714



No, Tim Horton's.

View attachment 23489_1381278498848_1438517714_1014106_1947670_n.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

g-squared said:


> No, Tim Horton's.
> 
> View attachment 83716




You're cute too I GUESS. 

I'd take a picture of me in my Tops uniform but it's hideous.


----------



## g-squared

thatgirl08 said:


> You're cute too I GUESS.
> 
> I'd take a picture of me in my Tops uniform but it's hideous.



Because my white on white bakers ensemble with a broken fly is more or less the sex.


----------



## thatgirl08

g-squared said:


> Because my white on white bakers ensemble with a broken fly is more or less the sex.



True.. I have to wear a HAT though.. can you imagine me in a baseball cap? Actually, don't, it might make you cry.


----------



## CastingPearls

g-squared said:


> No, Tim Horton's.
> 
> View attachment 83716


Even better. ..........................


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Blackjack said:


> Epic bedhead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken literally minutes after I woke up, which is why I look so completely out of it.



I know guys who work for hours and use all kinds of product to create that kind of bedhead.


----------



## tupperlake15

I havent responded to any posts in awhile so I thought this might be a good one to reintroduce myself. This is picture is me and my siblings last week at my cousins wedding. Im the one in the green shirt. 

View attachment 45644_457106931933_607661933_6474571_872638_n.jpg


----------



## tupperlake15

and another... 

View attachment 45791_586269684397_70605134_33319673_6583176_n.jpg


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Linda said:


> I love the new look!


Thank you!!



daddyoh70 said:


> Wow!!! Either way, I think :smitten: Love the ink on your shoulder too!


Thanks luv!! And ya ... thats my future half sleeve!! Love my tattoos!!



Paul said:


> I love the new look. Bangs suit you!


Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Never2fat4me said:


> Wow! Didn't know you could improve on perfection, but it seems that you just did!
> 
> Chris :smitten:


Awwwwwwww you just made my day!! Thank you!!:wubu:



Alan said:


> Mj, I like them both, but I favor the latter more...Pretty Smile and Wide Eyes..:wubu:...Love It!


Thanks hun!!


----------



## Paul

Marietta said:


> Here is my dorkish face. ^_^



Maybe I need an eye exam? I can only see a very cute woman--where is the dork???


----------



## Aust99

tupperlake15 said:


> I havent responded to any posts in awhile so I thought this might be a good one to reintroduce myself. This is picture is me and my siblings last week at my cousins wedding. Im the one in the green shirt.



Helloo!! Great looking family too!!


----------



## iglooboy55

thatgirl08 said:


> True.. I have to wear a HAT though.. can you imagine me in a baseball cap? Actually, don't, it might make you cry.



go for it, tiger.


----------



## thatgirl08

iglooboy55 said:


> go for it, tiger.



What am I going for?


----------



## AnnMarie

Blackjack said:


> Epic bedhead:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken literally minutes after I woke up, which is why I look so completely out of it.




I still desire this as a complete thread. I stand by my idea.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

iglooboy55 said:


> How may I help you?
> View attachment 83714





g-squared said:


> No, Tim Horton's.
> 
> View attachment 83716



LOL, I wonder how many FAs work at donut shops? 

Great pics.


----------



## AnnMarie

iglooboy55 said:


> How may I help you?
> View attachment 83714



xlg tea, cream and two tea bags. 

Two glazed donuts. 


Thnx. 

Man, why aren't you my DD guy every morning of my DD life??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BrownEyedChica said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> 
> I decided I needed a new look.



I like it 



Marietta said:


> Here is my dorkish face. ^_^



Very lovely smile


----------



## spiritangel

gosh darn must check this thread more often

Awesome pics in here far far far tooo many soo fast

hugs all and proner love the bubbles is one of my favourite things to do especially with kids cause they love to chase and pop them soo much fun


----------



## Dromond

This is from my honeymoon, which means it's not exactly recent. Still, it's probably the best picture of me by myself that I've got.

View attachment 83739


----------



## Paul

Very Nice picture. 



Dromond said:


> This is from my honeymoon, which means it's not exactly recent. Still, it's probably the best picture of me by myself that I've got.
> 
> View attachment 83739


----------



## KHayes666

goodnight everyone


----------



## Fallenangel2904

KHayes666 said:


> goodnight everyone



Awww Kevin you two are SO adorable!! :wubu: Wish you guys all the happiness in the world!!


----------



## spiritangel

great pic drommond



KHayes666 said:


> goodnight everyone




awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww too sweet I miss that whole snuggling thing


this is me last night after a shower wet hair and all


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> great pic drommond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww too sweet I miss that whole snuggling thing
> 
> 
> this is me last night after a shower wet hair and all


You're beautiful, A!!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized grey.jpg


Phat Girl. Taken this morning.


----------



## CastingPearls

Shosh said:


> View attachment 83794
> 
> 
> Phat Girl. Taken this morning.


Gorgeous Shosh!!!


----------



## Shosh

CastingPearls said:


> Gorgeous Shosh!!!



Thank you sweets.
xo


----------



## spiritangel

Shosh said:


> View attachment 83794
> 
> 
> Phat Girl. Taken this morning.




just stunning Shosh totally stunning


----------



## Shosh

spiritangel said:


> just stunning Shosh totally stunning



Look who's talking! You are stunning yoursel!


----------



## Tanuki

Haven't posted here in a few weeks (getting withdrawal symptoms!!) so here's a recent pic! :3 

View attachment kim2.JPG


View attachment four.JPG


----------



## Blockierer

Shosh said:


> View attachment 83794
> 
> 
> Phat Girl. Taken this morning.


I guess the sun was smiling this morning


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> great pic drommond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww too sweet I miss that whole snuggling thing
> 
> 
> this is me last night after a shower wet hair and all



This shade of red is such a good colour for you SpiritAngel. This photo is amazing!

P.S. You have the cutest eyes.


----------



## Paul

Shosh said:


> View attachment 83794
> 
> 
> Phat Girl. Taken this morning.



Nice picture/cute girl.


----------



## spiritangel

Paul said:


> This shade of red is such a good colour for you SpiritAngel. This photo is amazing!
> 
> P.S. You have the cutest eyes.



thanks so much not bad for a quick snap, and shucks :blush: some new pics comming soon just have to upload them


----------



## The Orange Mage

I fail at the myspace angle shot. I feel goofy looking up at the darn thing.

Anyway, just sitting here. Old fav. t-shirt.


----------



## spiritangel

Orange mage its such a rock n roll yet somewhat nerdy shot I love it 


ok me in my new dress


out the front of my house (not fussed on the squintyness of this pic)






and thank god for mirrored windows my new dress (very windy day though)


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> Orange mage its such a rock n roll yet somewhat nerdy shot I love it
> 
> 
> ok me in my new dress
> 
> 
> out the front of my house (not fussed on the squintyness of this pic)



Lovely SA! I really like the dress too :happy:


----------



## DJ_S

spiritangel said:


> Orange mage its such a rock n roll yet somewhat nerdy shot I love it
> 
> 
> ok me in my new dress
> 
> 
> out the front of my house (not fussed on the squintyness of this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank god for mirrored windows my new dress (very windy day though)





Lovely new dress S.a, dark purple suits your style.


----------



## DJ_S

From last week, out with friends @ Taco Bell..


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Lovely SA! I really like the dress too :happy:



ty LFW I actually got two compliments from other plus size women today one pretty much begged me to tell her where I got it lol gotta love a good ego boost it is very witchy, gypsy boho kinda perfect if I go to trazfest in melb next year or do readings as part of the expected "Uniform"




DJ_S said:


> Lovely new dress S.a, dark purple suits your style.



Thanks DJ_S nearly diddnt get it cause I already have soo much purple but I fell in love with it and its a great dress



DJ_S said:


> From last week, out with friends @ Taco Bell..



hmmm I have never been to taco bell,, however you are looking very festive DJ_S


----------



## GuitarHeroFA

Been a long long time since I posted so here's a new one of me! 

View attachment 45088_584690518787_43601022_33996472_5969273_n.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

GuitarHeroFA said:


> Been a long long time since I posted so here's a new one of me!



Oh, don't you have a cute smile!


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> thanks so much not bad for a quick snap, and shucks :blush: some new pics comming soon just have to upload them



Yippppieeee! I await!


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> Orange mage its such a rock n roll yet somewhat nerdy shot I love it
> 
> 
> ok me in my new dress
> 
> 
> out the front of my house (not fussed on the squintyness of this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank god for mirrored windows my new dress (very windy day though)



The dress is beautiful SpiritAngel.


----------



## spiritangel

GuitarHeroFA said:


> Been a long long time since I posted so here's a new one of me!



a cute one too I might add








and ty for the compliments paul.


----------



## DeerVictory

The Orange Mage said:


> I fail at the myspace angle shot. I feel goofy looking up at the darn thing.




You're cute.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

The Orange Mage said:


> I fail at the myspace angle shot. I feel goofy looking up at the darn thing.
> 
> Anyway, just sitting here. Old fav. t-shirt.


I Can't Rep you Anymore, So I've gotta say~ Wow! What a cutie! =}


----------



## AnnMarie

Today I learned I don't completely suck or rule at bocce. 

I make a pretty mean team tshirt though. 

View attachment bce.jpg


----------



## northwestbbw

So It's been a long time since I've been on Dim's so I thought I'd start with a post on here


----------



## Never2fat4me

AnnMarie said:


> Today I learned I don't completely suck or rule at bocce.
> 
> I make a pretty mean team tshirt though.



I love that tshirt! Very clever name for your bocce team.



northwestbbw said:


> So It's been a long time since I've been on Dim's so I thought I'd start with a post on here



Glad you did, nwbbw! Very cute pic (love those glasses!).

Chris


----------



## littlefairywren

northwestbbw said:


> So It's been a long time since I've been on Dim's so I thought I'd start with a post on here



Wow honey, long time no see! You're still as cute as a wee ladybug


----------



## Oldtimer76

northwestbbw said:


> So It's been a long time since I've been on Dim's so I thought I'd start with a post on here



Wow:wubu: and welcome back!


----------



## Ash

AnnMarie said:


> Today I learned I don't completely suck or rule at bocce.
> 
> I make a pretty mean team tshirt though.



It turned out so cute, and you look so pretty! 

Oooh, this opens a world of shirt-making possibilities...


----------



## Proner

northwestbbw said:


> So It's been a long time since I've been on Dim's so I thought I'd start with a post on here



Cute cute cute :happy:

New haircut! 

View attachment DSCN4835.JPG


----------



## EtobicokeFA

AnnMarie said:


> Today I learned I don't completely suck or rule at bocce.
> 
> I make a pretty mean team tshirt though.



Good work making the shirts. Who came up the clever team name?


----------



## northwestbbw

Proner said:


> Cute cute cute :happy:
> 
> New haircut!



thanks romain!  
your haircut looks good also you're wearing green!*high five!*
<3


----------



## northwestbbw

Oldtimer76 said:


> Wow:wubu: and welcome back!


thanks! 



littlefairywren said:


> Wow honey, long time no see! You're still as cute as a wee ladybug


I know it's been awhile, thanks LFW



Never2fat4me said:


> I love that tshirt! Very clever name for your bocce team.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you did, nwbbw! Very cute pic (love those glasses!).
> 
> Chris


 Me too , Thanks Never2fat4me


----------



## Tania

Channelling my inner Kim Novak at the Legion of Honor a few months ago... 

View attachment 25108_1379711608803_1112302973_1186778_5066532_n.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

Never2fat4me said:


> I love that tshirt! Very clever name for your bocce team.



Thanks, Chris.  



Ashley said:


> It turned out so cute, and you look so pretty!
> 
> Oooh, this opens a world of shirt-making possibilities...



Thanks, lady. I was thinking the same on shirt ideas... yesss. I feel a "nobigdeal" or something coming on... 




EtobicokeFA said:


> Good work making the shirts. Who came up the clever team name?



Thanks, T... the name was my brainchild. I get lucky sometimes.


----------



## tonynyc

AnnMarie said:


> Today I learned I don't completely suck or rule at bocce.
> 
> I make a pretty mean team tshirt though.



*
And a great pic - love the Eyeglasses* 



northwestbbw said:


> So It's been a long time since I've been on Dim's so I thought I'd start with a post on here



*Looking good NorthWestBBW - welcome back*



Tania said:


> Channelling my inner Kim Novak at the Legion of Honor a few months ago...



*Wow ... like a masterpiece.. great pic*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

northwestbbw said:


> So It's been a long time since I've been on Dim's so I thought I'd start with a post on here


How Cute! I Love your Earrings, By the way! :}


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


>


You look beautiful, sweetie.


----------



## Twilley

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Absolutely lovely, miss


----------



## Saoirse




----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Saoirse:* AWEEESOME! 
I Love love LOVE Your hair! And your Outfits never fail to be Incredibly funkalicious! =} Rep is on the way!


----------



## g-squared

from earlier today.

View attachment Photo 258.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

LOVE the shirt.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CastingPearls said:


> LOVE the shirt.


Totally Seconding this!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Zomg! Pearls, Twilley; I didn't notice you two had commented on my picture! [Dims automatically took me to this page, I wondered where my picture showed up.. :doh: ] Thanks you guys! :blush:


----------



## spiritangel

YPP you always look amazing

and scorsesse wow looking great


and yep I second the good tshirt commments


and anyone I have missed I am always amazed and humbled by just how stunning and gorgeous you all are


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Very beautiful pic, YPP !!!


----------



## Saxphon

Tania said:


> Channelling my inner Kim Novak at the Legion of Honor a few months ago...



Pretty profile pic. But, you look so alone there ...... may I come sit next to you???


----------



## ladle

Me and New Zealand's most famous All Black, Colin 'Pinetree' Meads 

View attachment imagejpeg_2.jpg


----------



## slyrunner

here is me at work! 

View attachment z6.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> Me and New Zealand's most famous All Black, Colin 'Pinetree' Meads


Looking most handsome as always Ladle!:smitten:

But -um- for those of us not from NZ, or into the sport(?), could you possibly expound on what a "most famous All Black" could be?:blush:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

slyrunner said:


> here is me at work!


LOL! What a cute pic! Welcome!


----------



## HottiMegan

I got my hair cut today. Nothing drastic but i splurged on a curljob too. I wish i had curly hair..


----------



## ladle

Thanks!
The All Blacks are the New Zealand Rugby team. Pinetree once played on after breaking his arm in the second half of a game.
I guess he is our Babe Ruth or Donald Bradman


----------



## Saoirse

haha I just found this one. The Cullens can eat their hearts out!


----------



## LovelyLiz

slyrunner said:


> here is me at work!



Do you work at Costco? I was just there and that ceiling seems familiar... 

Welcome!


----------



## spiritangel

ladle said:


> Me and New Zealand's most famous All Black, Colin 'Pinetree' Meads



looking great Ladle so when are you hopping accross the pond and visiting all us aussie girls?


Saoirse your pics are adorable love them


You look beautiful Meagan

and great pic to slyrunner


----------



## spiritangel

a couple of sunday morning happy snaps


----------



## CastingPearls

Looking great, Amanda. We have the same hands, btw.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I got my hair cut today. Nothing drastic but i splurged on a curljob too. I wish i had curly hair..




Very pretty!


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> I got my hair cut today. Nothing drastic but i splurged on a curljob too. I wish i had curly hair..


You're always so lovely!


----------



## CastingPearls

Saoirse said:


>


Every pic with you is like art!


----------



## Dromond

Saoirse said:


> haha I just found this one. The Cullens can eat their hearts out!



You look vampiric here.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> You look vampiric here.


Thus the Cullens reference, I think.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> I got my hair cut today. Nothing drastic but i splurged on a curljob too. I wish i had curly hair..


You look so pretty with curly hair!

..Do you want mine? My Curly hair is so much more.. upper-maitence, than I am. [_Honestly_]


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thus the Cullens reference, I think.


That was the seven thousandth post in this thread. Wow. 

-Rusty


----------



## Shosh

OneWickedAngel said:


> Looking most handsome as always Ladle!:smitten:
> 
> But -um- for those of us not from NZ, or into the sport(?), could you possibly expound on what a "most famous All Black" could be?:blush:



The All Blacks are New Zealand's national rugby union team.
I would have thought Jonah Lomu would have been their most famous player.


----------



## ladle

Shosh said:


> The All Blacks are New Zealand's national rugby union team.
> I would have thought Jonah Lomu would have been their most famous player.



Most famous yes....but not their best.
Colin Meads is like our greatest living treasure now that Sir Edmund Hillary is gone!


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Looking great, Amanda. We have the same hands, btw.



really cool and ty CP compliments are always welcome specially when its sunday morning me lol


----------



## midnightrogue

alright dims?


----------



## Dromond

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thus the Cullens reference, I think.



And I had to Google that to know what the heck it meant. Now that I know, I'm very proud I had no clue.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Tania said:


> Channelling my inner Kim Novak at the Legion of Honor a few months ago...



Yay for Kim Novak reference! She was Hitchock's best girl.


----------



## Paquito

Dromond said:


> And I had to Google that to know what the heck it meant. Now that I know, I'm very proud I had no clue.



But now you do have a clue, so you're sad just like the rest of us.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Paquito said:


> But now you do have a clue, so you're sad just like the rest of us.



Shut up before I post another picture of me with my cullen pillow. And it will be grainy because my good digital camera got stolen when I moved.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Paquito said:


> But now you do have a clue, so you're sad just like the rest of us.



:bow:

**dies laughing**

That's putting it perfectly.

BTW... Vampires Suck is the only "Twilight" related thing I woud EVER watch. And that's only because they're completely picking on it!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Went to a wedding reception last night as my friend's date. They had a photo booth thing that also had a prop box, so when dressing up, my friend snapped some pictures of me in costume, lol.

It's no secret that I love to play dress up


----------



## Dromond

Paquito said:


> But now you do have a clue, so you're sad just like the rest of us.



I also found this while searching, which makes up for it:


----------



## Allie Cat

Dromond said:


> I also found this while searching, which makes up for it:



Dammit! I want to rep you so bad!


----------



## Dromond

Alicia Rose said:


> Dammit! I want to rep you so bad!



It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> Went to a wedding reception last night as my friend's date. They had a photo booth thing that also had a prop box, so when dressing up, my friend snapped some pictures of me in costume, lol.
> 
> It's no secret that I love to play dress up
> 
> [Image snipped]
> 
> [Image snipped]


THOSE. ARE. AWEEEEESOME! 

:}


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> Went to a wedding reception last night as my friend's date. They had a photo booth thing that also had a prop box, so when dressing up, my friend snapped some pictures of me in costume, lol.
> 
> It's no secret that I love to play dress up




cute Carla... the "get-up" makes me think of Elton John haha


----------



## superj707

excellent photos carla. Thanks for posting :bow:


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> a couple of sunday morning happy snaps


WONDERFUL!


----------



## spiritangel

CarlaSixx said:


> Went to a wedding reception last night as my friend's date. They had a photo booth thing that also had a prop box, so when dressing up, my friend snapped some pictures of me in costume, lol.
> 
> It's no secret that I love to play dress up




you look like your having such fun



and thanks so much Paul


----------



## KittyKitten

Photo-whoring again! Here is my Amy Winehouse-Ronettes look! My lipstick kind of looks off in the camera.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks  I love having curly hair but it takes me hours and usually the curls fall out after a few hours. The stylist put like 4 products in my hair and the curls are still there..



CastingPearls said:


> You're always so lovely!


aww thank you!



Your Plump Princess said:


> You look so pretty with curly hair!
> 
> ..Do you want mine? My Curly hair is so much more.. upper-maitence, than I am. [_Honestly_]



okay maybe my wavy hair is better. I am a low maintenance kinda girl  I barely get to touching up my roots every 6 or more weeks. (it's been almost 2 months right now)


----------



## tonynyc

ready to venture outside and enjoy some sun ... was a good day to get to the gym and enjoy the sights


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> ready to venture outside and enjoy some sun ... was a good day to get to the gym and enjoy the sights


mmmmmmm...nice shoulders there, pal.


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> mmmmmmm...nice shoulders there, pal.



Thanks :happy: ... better to protect sweet adorable BBW as they venture on our public transposrtation system eating croissants and other assorted goodies


----------



## littlefairywren

tonynyc said:


> ready to venture outside and enjoy some sun ... was a good day to get to the gym and enjoy the sights



Oooh Tony, nice pecs! Looking good


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> Photo-whoring again! Here is my Amy Winehouse-Ronettes look! My lipstick kind of looks off in the camera.



Gal, it doesn't matter who you're trying
to look like, you just plain look good.:bow::happy:

If I remember correctly, you'll enjoy
this "sweetie" by the Young Rascals.

The Young Rascals-A Girl Like You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoKVl_CHWq8


----------



## spiritangel

tonynyc said:


> ready to venture outside and enjoy some sun ... was a good day to get to the gym and enjoy the sights



wow looking great tony


also loving the pics Happyface you always look soo beautiful go the ronnettes


----------



## tioobs

HottiMegan said:


> I got my hair cut today. Nothing drastic but i splurged on a curljob too. I wish i had curly hair..


Very nice hair cut !! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Aria Bombshell

:eat2::smitten::wubu: I really do have to comment that this board is full of some seriously attractive people. :eat2::smitten::wubu:


----------



## george83

from my stag night..















Me and Mr Maxx Awesome






God I was soooo drunk lol


----------



## Gingembre

Haha, looking good George! Remind me when the big day is???

ETA...Megan you pull of curly hair SO well. Could you get it permed??


----------



## warwagon86

enjoying some ice cream whilst on my travels in the states


----------



## HottiMegan

Gingembre said:


> ETA...Megan you pull of curly hair SO well. Could you get it permed??



I can't count how many times i have tried perming my hair only to lose the curls. My hair is stubbornly trying to stay straight. I was surprised at how much goop and spray she put on my hair to have them stick.


----------



## HottiMegan

warwagon86 said:


> enjoying some ice cream whilst on my travels in the states


You have such nice eyes 



george83 said:


> from my stag night..
> 
> 
> God I was soooo drunk lol


Looks like a load of fun  Congrats on your impending wedding 



CarlaSixx said:


> Went to a wedding reception last night as my friend's date. They had a photo booth thing that also had a prop box, so when dressing up, my friend snapped some pictures of me in costume, lol.
> 
> It's no secret that I love to play dress up


That looks like fun! I love playing dress up.



happyface83 said:


> Photo-whoring again! Here is my Amy Winehouse-Ronettes look! My lipstick kind of looks off in the camera.


you did well on that make up look


----------



## CarlaSixx

I've been getting a lot of feedback on this picture, so I thought I'd share :happy:







I had a "play dress up" day and did some rather extreme drag makeup and threw on a wig and took pics  I think they turned out pretty good. So dragalicious, haha.


----------



## watts63

This is how 'big daddy' looks as of today: 

View attachment Snapshot_20100830_2.jpg


----------



## Micara

CarlaSixx said:


> I've been getting a lot of feedback on this picture, so I thought I'd share :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a "play dress up" day and did some rather extreme drag makeup and threw on a wig and took pics  I think they turned out pretty good. So dragalicious, haha.



Wow, that's gorgeous!!!

Please do my makeup!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> Photo-whoring again! Here is my Amy Winehouse-Ronettes look! My lipstick kind of looks off in the camera.


I love the look! Your lips are look luscious!



tonynyc said:


> ready to venture outside and enjoy some sun ... was a good day to get to the gym and enjoy the sights


Tony! Looking nice and solid and rawr!



george83 said:


> from my stag night..
> 
> Me and Mr Maxx Awesome
> 
> God I was soooo drunk lol


AHAHAHAHAHA! 

Hanging with your boys; getting drunk out your gourd; getting photos to post as proof of your shenanigans and then having a massive hangover the next morning, but still being able to remember (most of it) - SO WORTH IT! Looks like you had a great time George.



warwagon86 said:


> enjoying some ice cream whilst on my travels in the states


OK, that is just IT young handsome devil you!!! Stop slipping in and out of the States like a snake and actually visit a Dimmer or let a Dimmer visit you for a few hours dammit. I'm sure there are enough people here that would find a way to get to you, if for the photo op alone, if we knew you were coming. I'm calling youse out, ya hears me! lol. 



CarlaSixx said:


> I've been getting a lot of feedback on this picture, so I thought I'd share :happy:
> 
> I had a "play dress up" day and did some rather extreme drag makeup and threw on a wig and took pics  I think they turned out pretty good. So dragalicious, haha.



W-W-W-WOOOOW!

Holy _mutha-effin-jaw-frackin'-drop-dead-well-hello-there-vamp-a-licious-DAYUM-guuurl_ Batman!


----------



## spiritangel

OneWickedAngel said:


> I love the look! Your lips are look luscious!
> 
> 
> Tony! Looking nice and solid and rawr!
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Hanging with your boys; getting drunk out your gourd; getting photos to post as proof of your shenanigans and then having a massive hangover the next morning, but still being able to remember (most of it) - SO WORTH IT! Looks like you had a great time George.
> 
> 
> OK, that is just IT young handsome devil you!!! Stop slipping in and out of the States like a snake and actually visit a Dimmer or let a Dimmer visit you for a few hours dammit. I'm sure there are enough people here that would find a way to get to you, if for the photo op alone, if we knew you were coming. I'm calling youse out, ya hears me! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> W-W-W-WOOOOW!
> 
> Holy _mutha-effin-jaw-frackin'-drop-dead-well-hello-there-vamp-a-licious-DAYUM-guuurl_ Batman!




I second all of this you said it far better than I would have OWA :bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> I've been getting a lot of feedback on this picture, so I thought I'd share :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a "play dress up" day and did some rather extreme drag makeup and threw on a wig and took pics  I think they turned out pretty good. So dragalicious, haha.



You are so unbelievably gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Micara said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Please do my makeup!



LOL! Unfortunately, I'm no pro, lol. All I did was learn from drag queens and only know how to apply it the same way they do: dramatic. Theatre will do that to you, lol.




OneWickedAngel said:


> W-W-W-WOOOOW!
> 
> Holy _mutha-effin-jaw-frackin'-drop-dead-well-hello-there-vamp-a-licious-DAYUM-guuurl_ Batman!



Haha, thanks :happy: Didn't expect that kind of response, lol.



Oldtimer76 said:


> You are so unbelievably gorgeous:smitten:



Lol, thank you 



The best part is that I never Photoshop any of my pictures because I absolutely suck at that stuff


----------



## CarlaSixx

Micara said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Please do my makeup!



If you'd like to do the look, this is what I did:






All I used was nude coloured eyeshadow, black eyeshadow, and black liquid liner. No base, nothing more. Okay... maybe mascara, too :happy: lol.

As for the lips... I used brown eyeliner as my lipliner, orangey-pink in the corners, and nude in the middle, then just blend all edges with a lip brush.

Lotsa people would think I'm an embarassment to makeup if they found out my methods, lol.


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> If you'd like to do the look, this is what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I used was nude coloured eyeshadow, black eyeshadow, and black liquid liner. No base, nothing more. Okay... maybe mascara, too :happy: lol.
> 
> As for the lips... I used brown eyeliner as my lipliner, orangey-pink in the corners, and nude in the middle, then just blend all edges with a lip brush.
> 
> Lotsa people would think I'm an embarassment to makeup if they found out my methods, lol.



Cool makeup! I never have the balls to wear dramatic makeup.


----------



## CarlaSixx

HottiMegan said:


> Cool makeup! I never have the balls to wear dramatic makeup.



I go without makeup more often than with. I'm an extremes person. Either dramatic or none at all. Though even a little makeup can be made to look extreme, lol.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Carla, you are a total chameleon! I love it! Even when I put on a wig and do up my make-up, I still always manage to look like me.


----------



## Micara

CarlaSixx said:


> If you'd like to do the look, this is what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I used was nude coloured eyeshadow, black eyeshadow, and black liquid liner. No base, nothing more. Okay... maybe mascara, too :happy: lol.
> 
> As for the lips... I used brown eyeliner as my lipliner, orangey-pink in the corners, and nude in the middle, then just blend all edges with a lip brush.
> 
> Lotsa people would think I'm an embarassment to makeup if they found out my methods, lol.



I LOVE it! I'm going to go try it. I don't think I can do it nearly that well though! 

I'm excited to try the lips out! Usually I just slap some red lipstick on and go. I've actually never used lipliner!

Thank you!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Micara said:


> I LOVE it! I'm going to go try it. I don't think I can do it nearly that well though!
> 
> I'm excited to try the lips out! Usually I just slap some red lipstick on and go. I've actually never used lipliner!
> 
> Thank you!



I'm a BIG fan of the red lips, too. Usually that's my look, too. That or gloss with a hint of red. But I couldn't resist the liner since that's key to a drag queen's look  There's always YouTube for tutorials as well. My mom is actually learning from videos! Just yesterday she put on makeup without looking like a clown, and even put on false lashes for the first time in all her life. She lost almost all her lashes when she had cancer. So it was a big boost to her and she's now watching lots of Gurus 

I'd recommend Pixiwoo the most. They're my favourite gurus on YouTube. And their accent does seem to make it a little more interesting as well.


----------



## mel

warwagon86 said:


> enjoying some ice cream whilst on my travels in the states



gawjous eyes <in a southern drawl>


----------



## Micara

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm a BIG fan of the red lips, too. Usually that's my look, too. That or gloss with a hint of red. But I couldn't resist the liner since that's key to a drag queen's look  There's always YouTube for tutorials as well. My mom is actually learning from videos! Just yesterday she put on makeup without looking like a clown, and even put on false lashes for the first time in all her life. She lost almost all her lashes when she had cancer. So it was a big boost to her and she's now watching lots of Gurus
> 
> I'd recommend Pixiwoo the most. They're my favourite gurus on YouTube. And their accent does seem to make it a little more interesting as well.



Thank you! I will check that out! I'm a big fan of false lashes. My lashes are so blonde and sparse, I look like I don't have any.


----------



## QueenB

bandito + fat girl + terminator x =


----------



## AuntHen

QueenB said:


> bandito + fat girl + terminator x =



You are always so beautiful! Love your hair


----------



## warwagon86

hahaha thanks for the comments 

and OWA im always around no-one ever asks hahaha


----------



## warwagon86

one more for the road lol!! coffe mate - the best invention ever!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

QueenB said:


> bandito + fat girl + terminator x =


ONE FIERCE AND FINE FEMALE! 



warwagon86 said:


> hahaha thanks for the comments
> 
> and OWA im always around no-one ever asks hahaha


Oh really? Give more than a two day notice and bring your tail to NYC; what what happens! lol



warwagon86 said:


> one more for the road lol!! coffe mate - the best invention ever!!!


Maybe not THE best, but damn sure the best thing ever made for coffee - :happy:!


----------



## DeerVictory

I fucking love my nephew.













Also, I cut my hair. D:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DeerVictory said:


> I fucking love my nephew.
> 
> Also, I cut my hair. D:



Oh, don't you dare try to distract us with the old adorable nephew routine, young lady!!! Although, he really is so OM-Gosh! adorable!

Seriously, I like the cut, DV. It like the way it frames your face from the side, but uh, can we see it in some better lighting and without the hand blocking the cuteness? What's up with that?


----------



## CarlaSixx

That's an awesome cut, DV


----------



## qwertyman173

A quick snap.... 

View attachment IMG_1188.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

I flutter against the flame that consumes me........................castingpearls


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> I flutter against the flame that consumes me........................castingpearls



And my heart flutters upon seeing this - period.


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> I flutter against the flame that consumes me........................castingpearls





OneWickedAngel said:


> And my heart flutters upon seeing this - period.



Mine too, if it gets any more intense
they may need to charge those
paddles for me again.:bow::smitten::happy:


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> I flutter against the flame that consumes me........................castingpearls



Wow ... speechless ... that is all :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## g-squared

Just so everyone knows, I don't actually wear glasses and I don't live in a sepia colored dimension.

View attachment Photo 271.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I flutter against the flame that consumes me........................castingpearls



Loverly lady! :wubu:


----------



## isamarie69

Wrong thread.


----------



## AuntHen

please someone rep Lainey aka CastingPearls with a "stunning rep" for me... I am all out for the moment  thanks! 



*ooo and Lainey I dig your nails! Mine are sparkly-pink right now


----------



## furious styles

QueenB said:


> bandito + fat girl + terminator x =



chu stole my glasses.


----------



## Paquito

you done fucked up now, son


----------



## isamarie69

CastingPearls said:


> I flutter against the flame that consumes me........................castingpearls



OHH My Christov!!! This is a beautiful photo. You look amazing.


----------



## isamarie69

fat9276 said:


> please someone rep Lainey aka CastingPearls with a "stunning rep" for me... I am all out for the moment  thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> *ooo and Lainey I dig your nails! Mine are sparkly-pink right now


 I will try she is stunning.


Would not let me


----------



## isamarie69

DeerVictory said:


> I fucking love my nephew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I cut my hair. D:



Your nephew and your new hair are Adorable.


----------



## littlefairywren

Paquito said:


> you done fucked up now, son



Oooh, such a cutie!



DeerVictory said:


> I fucking love my nephew.
> 
> Also, I cut my hair. D:



You're both adorable, and your new haircut looks fantastic DV


----------



## Paquito

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, such a cutie!



Thank ya kindly.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Cutie.jpg


My mum kintted this hat for my birthday last year.


----------



## Shosh

CastingPearls said:


> I flutter against the flame that consumes me........................castingpearls



Awesome makeup and nails! You look great!


----------



## Shosh

DeerVictory said:


> I fucking love my nephew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I cut my hair. D:



OMG I simply adore your hair! It looks darling!

You always look cute in all your pics.


----------



## Mishty

So I've decided to keep swimming as long as I can this Fall. I like it cold, so I'm hoping for another month and a half of river time. Woot!

I'm ready with floaties! (my bathing suit was fallin' off which explains why it's so effin' long and my boobs aren't anywhere in sight) 

View attachment downbytherivahws.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex discovered my webcam on my computer yesterday. I got like 20 photos of him goofing on it


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> Alex discovered my webcam on my computer yesterday. I got like 20 photos of him goofing on it



Adorable pic., lovely Mom and Young One!
Great IMG quality for a webcam, too!:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> So I've decided to keep swimming as long as I can this Fall. I like it cold, so I'm hoping for another month and a half of river time. Woot!
> 
> I'm ready with floaties! (my bathing suit was fallin' off which explains why it's so effin' long and my boobs aren't anywhere in sight)


This pic is just chock fill o' awesome. I like you.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> Alex discovered my webcam on my computer yesterday. I got like 20 photos of him goofing on it


Soooo cute!! Love it!


----------



## isamarie69

Mishty said:


> So I've decided to keep swimming as long as I can this Fall. I like it cold, so I'm hoping for another month and a half of river time. Woot!
> 
> I'm ready with floaties! (my bathing suit was fallin' off which explains why it's so effin' long and my boobs aren't anywhere in sight)



You very cute, and wise for wearing your floaties gotta stay safe


----------



## isamarie69

HottiMegan said:


> Alex discovered my webcam on my computer yesterday. I got like 20 photos of him goofing on it



You are both just darling.


----------



## HottiMegan

isamarie69 said:


> You are both just darling.





CastingPearls said:


> Soooo cute!! Love it!





imfree said:


> Adorable pic., lovely Mom and Young One!
> Great IMG quality for a webcam, too!:bow:



Thank you guys  Alex now wants me to put the cam on whenever i'm on my computer. He LOVES getting his picture taken


----------



## Dromond

In the future, those pictures will embarrass him. All the more reason to do it.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Here is one of me from the other night ... 

View attachment 20100901_7sm.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from the other night ...



You look so pretty, MJ! I love your hair.


----------



## Never2fat4me

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from the other night ...



Very pretty! I love your hair in this one.

It's funny how different people look from different angles. In this pic, you barely look like a BBW, let alone the gorgeous SSBBW that you are.

Chris


----------



## KHayes666

I was on the rooftop of an apartment complex in Allston, got some good scenery shots including one of myself doing the pose Jes loves so much.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

littlefairywren said:


> You look so pretty, MJ! I love your hair.


Thanks girl!! I felt pretty that night  Had dinner with a special someone :wubu:



Never2fat4me said:


> Very pretty! I love your hair in this one.
> 
> It's funny how different people look from different angles. In this pic, you barely look like a BBW, let alone the gorgeous SSBBW that you are.
> 
> Chris


Thanks luv!! I know right?? I love my body ... love my shape ... but that is definitely my favorite angle to take my own pictures. I love how it shows my face shape and stuff. Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Just being silly


----------



## iglooboy55

with the lady at a wedding.
View attachment gf.jpg

bored in the early hours.
View attachment excuse.jpg


----------



## Mishty

So when the Mama left today she said she left a bowl of Puddin on the counter.
It was on sale, she bought extra and to please enjoy it. I didn't think twice about it till I went to the kitchen and found this giant bowl of 5 kinds of Puddin cups. I'm so very glad to be home.  

View attachment 09030nn02040.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

wow more wonderful pics

Elaine gorgeous as usual, Iglooboy you and the lady look awesome

Love the hair cut and Megan you and yours are adorable 

hugs


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> So when the Mama left today she said she left a bowl of Puddin on the counter.
> It was on sale, she bought extra and to please enjoy it. I didn't think twice about it till I went to the kitchen and found this giant bowl of 5 kinds of Puddin cups. I'm so very glad to be home.


God, you crack me up!!!! HA HA HA HA HA I want some!


----------



## ladle

Making 7.1 Magnitude earthquakes fun!
Cleanup at work...
at least I don't run a China shop..... 

View attachment 04092010068.jpg


View attachment 04092010066.jpg


View attachment 04092010071.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

ladle said:


> Making 7.1 Magnitude earthquakes fun!
> Cleanup at work...
> at least I don't run a China shop.....



hugs and you look like your having far to much fun! for clean up but I did drool over the fact your surrounded by books my idea of heaven


----------



## Shosh

ladle said:


> Making 7.1 Magnitude earthquakes fun!
> Cleanup at work...
> at least I don't run a China shop.....



Yes I heard there was a quake in Christchurch. Glad you are ok.
xo


----------



## Inhibited

ladle said:


> Making 7.1 Magnitude earthquakes fun!
> Cleanup at work...
> at least I don't run a China shop.....



Same.. glad your ok as well. Hope all your family and friends are safe as well.


----------



## mango

ladle said:


> Making 7.1 Magnitude earthquakes fun!
> Cleanup at work...
> at least I don't run a China shop.....



*Glad you're OK mate!


And didya notice??...

The Penguin Books are still standing!


*


----------



## ladle

All good as far as my friends and family go. It's an absolute miracle that it seems no one has died.....a 7.1....and no-one dead...UNREAL


----------



## willowmoon

Mishty said:


> So when the Mama left today she said she left a bowl of Puddin on the counter.
> It was on sale, she bought extra and to please enjoy it. I didn't think twice about it till I went to the kitchen and found this giant bowl of 5 kinds of Puddin cups. I'm so very glad to be home.



Lucky girl !! Pudding with Cool Whip on top is the best -- so have some for me! 

And it's a nice pic of you too !!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> Making 7.1 Magnitude earthquakes fun!
> Cleanup at work...
> at least I don't run a China shop.....





ladle said:


> All good as far as my friends and family go. It's an absolute miracle that it seems no one has died.....a 7.1....and no-one dead...UNREAL



Adding my "glad you're OK" to the list. You have the right attitude, L. At least the only thing you have to do is clean up, that's easy.



mango said:


> *Glad you're OK mate!
> 
> 
> And didya notice??...
> 
> The Penguin Books are still standing!
> 
> 
> *


Penguins are like Weebles, they wobble but they don't fall down


----------



## Cece Larue




----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> ready to venture outside and enjoy some sun ... was a good day to get to the gym and enjoy the sights



Looking good Tony, as always. You dropping some lbs?


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Alex discovered my webcam on my computer yesterday. I got like 20 photos of him goofing on it




So cute, Megan!


----------



## Surlysomething

ladle said:


> Making 7.1 Magnitude earthquakes fun!
> Cleanup at work...
> at least I don't run a China shop.....




Wow. Glad you're ok. From what I heard there weren't any casualties..yay!


----------



## daddyoh70

On a recent trip to Salem, MA. At the Pirate Museum... must have had a little Captain in me...





And here I am at Salem Harbor contemplating my toughest decision of the day... did I pick the right flavor of ice cream?


----------



## AnnMarie

Just now, just workin'... and showin' off one of my bajillionty new hair accessories. Viva la Target. 


(I always look like I'm blowing my brains out when I point up there... what's up with that.) 

View attachment Photo on 2010-09-04 at 16.00.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Looking good Tony, as always. You dropping some lbs?



Thanks - just trying to get more cut- eating better -it's all a day by day process....



daddyoh70 said:


> On a recent trip to Salem, MA. At the Pirate Museum... must have had a little Captain in me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great pic- we all need a little of the Captain in us :happy:*
> 
> And here I am at Salem Harbor contemplating my toughest decision of the day... did I pick the right flavor of ice cream?



*Now... which flavor did u pick and didu get a chance to enjoy a lobster roll. Nic photo - so relaxing juast to sit and enjoy the sights *



AnnMarie said:


> Just now, just workin'... and showin' off one of my bajillionty new hair accessories. Viva la Target.
> 
> 
> (I always look like I'm blowing my brains out when I point up there... what's up with that.)



*A*nnMaire: you look great and the eyeglasses are always a win-win


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> Thanks - just trying to get more cut- eating better -it's all a day by day process....
> *Now... which flavor did u pick and did u get a chance to enjoy a lobster roll. Nic photo - so relaxing just to sit and enjoy the sights *


Thanks Tony, went with vanilla on the ice cream. Can't help it, been my favorite flavor as long as I can remember. My wife always gives me grief when I get vanilla ice cream. As for the lobster roll, I posted this recently in another thread
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1540058&postcount=1626 



> *A*nnMaire: you look great and the eyeglasses are always a win-win


I'll 2nd that also. Great pic AnnMarie!


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks Tony, went with vanilla on the ice cream. Can't help it, been my favorite flavor as long as I can remember. My wife always gives me grief when I get vanilla ice cream. As for the lobster roll, I posted this recently in another thread
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1540058&postcount=1626
> 
> 
> I'll 2nd that also. Great pic AnnMarie!



*N*ow that's what I'm talking about- wow what a sandwich :eat2:


----------



## Micara

A rather blurry/crappy picture of me and my new adorable baby cousin Bobby, taken today at Chuck E. Cheese.


----------



## ladle

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. Glad you're ok. From what I heard there weren't any casualties..yay!



There is a LOT to be said for the tight building restrictions and compliances here. We moan about their high cost, but ultimately, they've saved MANY lives I'd imagine...


----------



## littlefairywren

Cece Larue said:


>



Hey there, Cece! Looking good, and glad to see you about 



daddyoh70 said:


> On a recent trip to Salem, MA.
> And here I am at Salem Harbor contemplating my toughest decision of the day... did I pick the right flavor of ice cream?



I really like this shot. Vanilla was a good choice :eat2:



AnnMarie said:


> Just now, just workin'... and showin' off one of my bajillionty new hair accessories. Viva la Target.
> 
> (I always look like I'm blowing my brains out when I point up there... what's up with that.)



You look so cute, AnnMarie 




Micara said:


> A rather blurry/crappy picture of me and my new adorable baby cousin Bobby, taken today at Chuck E. Cheese.



Such a wee sweetie, I love babies. Lovely pic, M!



ladle said:


> All good as far as my friends and family go. It's an absolute miracle that it seems no one has died.....a 7.1....and no-one dead...UNREAL



Good to see you are safe, neighbour.


----------



## AuntHen

went shopping today and found a few things I really like, especially this shirt (it's actually a very light sweater)! :happy: I need to find a matching bra color or camisole though haha...the purple one shows through too much..oops  oy! my face is so shiny and red :|


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> went shopping today and found a few things I really like, especially this shirt (it's actually a very light sweater)! :happy: I need to find a matching bra color or camisole though haha...the purple one shows through too much..oops  oy! my face is so shiny and red :|



You really are my favourite girlie crush, B!! Look at you, all cute as pie :wubu:
But I love my Momma Bird!!!


----------



## Paul

AnnMarie said:


> Just now, just workin'... and showin' off one of my bajillionty new hair accessories. Viva la Target.
> 
> 
> (I always look like I'm blowing my brains out when I point up there... what's up with that.)



Your pictures are always cute AnnMarie. Thanks.


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> went shopping today and found a few things I really like, especially this shirt (it's actually a very light sweater)! :happy: I need to find a matching bra color or camisole though haha...the purple one shows through too much..oops  oy! my face is so shiny and red :|


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Cece Larue said:


>



My lord you are photgenic! Thanks for sharing your beautiful self with us.

Chris :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten

I gained ten pounds this summer. Here is a recent pic, I'm definitely a BBW since i usually post face shots.


----------



## PeanutsInColor

happyface83 said:


> I gained ten pounds this summer. Here is a recent pic, I'm definitely a BBW since i usually post face shots.



.. To quote a lame Dance song: "Baby I LIKE It!" :d :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86

This is about a month ago. On my way to Denmark in boat. My mom took this pic. Notice a bit of the head and hand of my stepfather, not to mention my poison of choice in the background.


----------



## Scorsese86

Cece Larue said:


>



Oh my! Perfect.



AnnMarie said:


> Just now, just workin'... and showin' off one of my bajillionty new hair accessories. Viva la Target.
> 
> 
> (I always look like I'm blowing my brains out when I point up there... what's up with that.)



Oh my... I'm about to put you on my crush list!


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> went shopping today and found a few things I really like, especially this shirt (it's actually a very light sweater)! :happy: I need to find a matching bra color or camisole though haha...the purple one shows through too much..oops  oy! my face is so shiny and red :|



You are so beautiful! Lovely smile too.


----------



## Scorsese86

happyface83 said:


> I gained ten pounds this summer. Here is a recent pic, I'm definitely a BBW since i usually post face shots.



Ten good ones, then? You look so lovely.


----------



## Markt

happyface83 said:


> I gained ten pounds this summer. Here is a recent pic, I'm definitely a BBW since i usually post face shots.



Your smile is contagious! 
And those curves leave a man speechless. :smitten:


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> I gained ten pounds this summer. Here is a recent pic, I'm definitely a BBW since i usually post face shots.



Adorable! Sorry my Repper's in the charger.

The Young Rascals-Good Lovin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70mUIvk8SxE

*Someone give the lovely Gal some Good Lovin' 
Rep for me. Plz thnx!:bow: 

View attachment REPPER Battery Charging.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

tonynyc said:


> T
> 
> *A*nnMaire: you look great and the eyeglasses are always a win-win



Thanks, and I always appreciate the specs' love.  



daddyoh70 said:


> I'll 2nd that also. Great pic AnnMarie!



Thanks, DO. 



littlefairywren said:


> You look so cute, AnnMarie



Thank you, cutie. 




Paul said:


> Your pictures are always cute AnnMarie. Thanks.



Thanks, Paul!



Scorsese86 said:


> Oh my... I'm about to put you on my crush list!




ahah... thanks, S.


----------



## tonynyc

Micara said:


> A rather blurry/crappy picture of me and my new adorable baby cousin Bobby, taken today at Chuck E. Cheese.



*M*icara: eyeglasses are always a win-win... adorable picture "Cousin" Bobby is in the _"Lap of Luxury"_ :happy:



Cece Larue said:


>



*C*ece Larue: nice pic -



fat9276 said:


> went shopping today and found a few things I really like, especially this shirt (it's actually a very light sweater)! :happy: I need to find a matching bra color or camisole though haha...the purple one shows through too much..oops  oy! my face is so shiny and red :|



*F*at9276: that is a wonderful healthy glow - sweater looks nice on you



happyface83 said:


> I gained ten pounds this summer. Here is a recent pic, I'm definitely a BBW since i usually post face shots.



*H*appyface83: those are "10" happy pounds - u look great



Scorsese86 said:


> This is about a month ago. On my way to Denmark in boat. My mom took this pic. Notice a bit of the head and hand of my stepfather, not to mention my *poison of choice *in the background.



*S*corsese86 - poison of choice - "good choice" 






*the gang approves of your choice* :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> On a recent trip to Salem, MA.  At the Pirate Museum... must have had a little Captain in me...
> 
> And here I am at Salem Harbor contemplating my toughest decision of the day... did I pick the right flavor of ice cream?


Ah, decisions, decisions - lol. Looking very good there DaddyOh!



AnnMarie said:


> Just now, just workin'... and showin' off one of my bajillionty new hair accessories. Viva la Target.
> ...snip...


You look so sweet here, AM. I love it. 



fat9276 said:


> went shopping today and found a few things I really like, especially this shirt (it's actually a very light sweater)! :happy: I need to find a matching bra color or camisole though haha...the purple one shows through too much..oops  oy! my face is so shiny and red :|


 You look so cute in that shirt!



happyface83 said:


> I gained ten pounds this summer. Here is a recent pic, I'm definitely a BBW since i usually post face shots.


Your gain is our pleasure!



Scorsese86 said:


> This is about a month ago. On my way to Denmark in boat. My mom took this pic. Notice a bit of the head and hand of my stepfather, not to mention my poison of choice in the background.


EXCELLENT choice, my man, most excellent choice!:bow:


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Its been a while since I've shared any recent photos of myself so here's one just before I ran out the door to work tonight! 

View attachment 014a.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fatgirlflyin said:


> Its been a while since I've shared any recent photos of myself so here's one just before I ran out the door to work tonight!



Well hello there, semi-stranger! You're looking GOOD there woman.I have to say, that is an excellent shade of lipstick on you.


----------



## Inhibited

Scorsese86 said:


> This is about a month ago. On my way to Denmark in boat. My mom took this pic. Notice a bit of the head and hand of my stepfather, not to mention my poison of choice in the background.



aww i can't rep you nice pic. I hope your not drinking that poison straight..


----------



## imfree

Scorsese86 said:


> This is about a month ago. On my way to Denmark in boat. My mom took this pic. Notice a bit of the head and hand of my stepfather, not to mention my poison of choice in the background.



Another post reminded me of this one,
and it's good advice, had I kept up
at the pace I was going in the late 
70's...

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Poison Whiskey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6IMe_ITAXo&feature=related


----------



## Linda

............ 

View attachment me3.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fatgirlflyin said:


> Its been a while since I've shared any recent photos of myself so here's one just before I ran out the door to work tonight!



Wow- great picture. Your hair and face are haunting and beautiful :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> ............


Linda, you have beautiful eyes.


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> You really are my favourite girlie crush, B!! Look at you, all cute as pie :wubu:
> But I love my Momma Bird!!!





CastingPearls said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!





Scorsese86 said:


> You are so beautiful! Lovely smile too.





tonynyc:
[B said:


> F[/B]at9276: that is a wonderful healthy glow - sweater looks nice on you
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> OneWickedAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute in that shirt!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and thanks to those who gave me rep
Click to expand...


----------



## Scorsese86

fatgirlflyin said:


> Its been a while since I've shared any recent photos of myself so here's one just before I ran out the door to work tonight!



Just one word: adorable


----------



## Munchausen

Just thought I'd join in all the fun... 

View attachment Pool.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl

Finally got a long-discussed tattoo in honor of the troublemaking spirit of David, felling one big monster with a little slingshot. From a little joint in Lexington, Kentucky!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Linda said:


> ............



There's MY girl Linda!! Looking awesome per usual!!


----------



## Saoirse

i like how my boobs are swallowing my necklaces. haha


----------



## Wild Zero

This weekend ruled


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> ............



Is it any wonder I'm your stalker lol!? Very pretty, Linda!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Wild Zero said:


> This weekend ruled



No kidding! You are one lucky duded, WZ.

Chris :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saoirse said:


> i like how my boobs are swallowing my necklaces. haha


You take such awesome pics - hahaha!



Wild Zero said:


> This weekend ruled



HAHAHA! Pic is full o fwin, especially with the sneaky little Beej cameo in the background there.:happy:


----------



## HappyFA75

Wild Zero said:


> This weekend ruled



Fun times in Boston! I can dig it!


----------



## KHayes666

Wild Zero said:


> This weekend ruled



Kevin in the background makes the picture that much sweeter lol


----------



## sarie

an overexposed photo after a longggg day. i was wildly impressed by how long my lip colour had lasted and i kind of like how messy my hair looked :> 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Proner

Hmm what could I say, pic whoring is back!  

View attachment DSCN4853.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

sarie said:


> an overexposed photo after a longggg day. i was wildly impressed by how long my lip colour had lasted and i kind of like how messy my hair looked :>



I agree over exposed, but I actually like the look; it has an almost gothy feel to it.



Proner said:


> Hmm what could I say, pic whoring is back!


What could I say - more smiles are back!


----------



## isamarie69

sarie said:


> an overexposed photo after a longggg day. i was wildly impressed by how long my lip colour had lasted and i kind of like how messy my hair looked :>



Its a beautiful picture, But your hair doesn't look messed at all to me.


----------



## None

Recent-ish photos.






I get around



Me and my girlfriend watching Circo Brazil at the Boardwalk when I went to visit a few weeks ago.


----------



## Fox

Been showing this one off a lot lately.


----------



## Seth Warren

activistfatgirl said:


> Finally got a long-discussed tattoo in honor of the troublemaking spirit of David, felling one big monster with a little slingshot. From a little joint in Lexington, Kentucky!



And you got it on Labour Day. Awesome!


----------



## Tau

happyface83 said:


> I gained ten pounds this summer. Here is a recent pic, I'm definitely a BBW since i usually post face shots.



Looking hot!


----------



## Tau

daddyoh70 said:


> On a recent trip to Salem, MA. At the Pirate Museum... must have had a little Captain in me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am at Salem Harbor contemplating my toughest decision of the day... did I pick the right flavor of ice cream?



Clearly you have a little Captain in you! LOL!


----------



## Tau

Saoirse said:


> i like how my boobs are swallowing my necklaces. haha



Love this! You look sooo gleeful!


----------



## Tau

sarie said:


> an overexposed photo after a longggg day. i was wildly impressed by how long my lip colour had lasted and i kind of like how messy my hair looked :>



Smoking!! I love that hair and make up. What did the rest of your outfit consist of?


----------



## Tau

The pics on here make me so flipping happy  The one below is of friends and I this sunday, saying bye to my roomies awesome fiance sitting across from me there. The food was fabulous, the sunshine blazing (this summer is going to be a scorcher yay!) and the company pure perfection. I look like a complete dope and I might have to rethink the length of that dress LOL! but its a happy picture and I wanted to share 

View attachment goodtimes.jpg


----------



## Tau

None said:


> Recent-ish photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get around
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my girlfriend watching Circo Brazil at the Boardwalk when I went to visit a few weeks ago.



I love the sizzling stare - also you have great hair!


----------



## mimosa

Proner said:


> Hmm what could I say, pic whoring is back!


You make pic whoring look so yummy and hot. 


Tau said:


> The pics on here make me so flipping happy  The one below is of friends and I this sunday, saying bye to my roomies awesome fiance sitting across from me there. The food was fabulous, the sunshine blazing (this summer is going to be a scorcher yay!) and the company pure perfection. I look like a complete dope and I might have to rethink the length of that dress LOL! but its a happy picture and I wanted to share



Aww sweet. I wish I was there with you having fun and eating good food. You look fabulous darling.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tau said:


> The pics on here make me so flipping happy  The one below is of friends and I this sunday, saying bye to my roomies awesome fiance sitting across from me there. The food was fabulous, the sunshine blazing (this summer is going to be a scorcher yay!) and the company pure perfection. I look like a complete dope and I might have to rethink the length of that dress LOL! but its a happy picture and I wanted to share


You look awesome and happy!!! Don't change the dress! Flaunt it!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tau said:


> The pics on here make me so flipping happy  The one below is of friends and I this sunday, saying bye to my roomies awesome fiance sitting across from me there. The food was fabulous, the sunshine blazing (this summer is going to be a scorcher yay!) and the company pure perfection. I look like a complete dope and I might have to rethink the length of that dress LOL! but its a happy picture and I wanted to share



Huh, you said something? I was checking out that juicy meat! 

You look so wonderfully happy here! What a wonderful pic!


----------



## AnnMarie

This weekend ruled. 



Wild Zero said:


>


----------



## littlefairywren

Tau said:


> The pics on here make me so flipping happy  The one below is of friends and I this sunday, saying bye to my roomies awesome fiance sitting across from me there. The food was fabulous, the sunshine blazing (this summer is going to be a scorcher yay!) and the company pure perfection. I look like a complete dope and I might have to rethink the length of that dress LOL! but its a happy picture and I wanted to share



You look sooo happy and so gorgeous, Tau!! Great pic :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Took a few pics of myself while my friend was flirting up a storm at the Pride Gala on the weekend. I was bored and he handed me his camera. So, naturally, I went nuts. And since I haven't had a full body shot in awhile, here's a free one. lol.






Yes, I'm extremely pigeon toed. And I had a wig on up til that moment. It was getting annoying to brush it out all night.


----------



## Inhibited

You look so pretty, I luv that dress you are wearing..


----------



## CastingPearls

You look wonderful, Carla...gorgeous dress...nice makeup.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks! I've had that dress for a year but I had ballooned in size and couldn't wear it, and I was finally able to in time to use it for what it was originally intended for: Drag night! lol. The makeup is way more dramatic in person, lol. I love how that dress makes me look smaller, haha.


----------



## littlefairywren

I third loving that dress, Carla! You look so lovely, very pretty


----------



## isamarie69

CarlaSixx said:


> Took a few pics of myself while my friend was flirting up a storm at the Pride Gala on the weekend. I was bored and he handed me his camera. So, naturally, I went nuts. And since I haven't had a full body shot in awhile, here's a free one. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm extremely pigeon toed. And I had a wig on up til that moment. It was getting annoying to brush it out all night.



WOWZA!
You look amazing here!


----------



## Saoirse

Fox said:


> Been showing this one off a lot lately.



Dear Fox-

I can't really tell if you are man or woman, but either way- I want to know you.

-Saoirse


----------



## Ample Pie

Saoirse said:


> Dear Fox-
> 
> I can't really tell if you are man or woman, but either way- I want to know you.
> 
> -Saoirse



I would like to second this.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thirded 

:happy:

Because the hair says it all :happy:

(thanks isamarie!)


----------



## DeerVictory

I moved to Toronto and I think I could be happy here.


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> Took a few pics of myself while my friend was flirting up a storm at the Pride Gala on the weekend. I was bored and he handed me his camera. So, naturally, I went nuts. And since I haven't had a full body shot in awhile, here's a free one. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm extremely pigeon toed. And I had a wig on up til that moment. It was getting annoying to brush it out all night.



I just keep on telling you that you are extremely pretty:smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

DeerVictory said:


> I moved to Toronto and I think I could be happy here.



Have fun in Toronto, beauty:wubu:


----------



## imfree

DeerVictory said:


> ...snipped cute IMG's...
> 
> I moved to Toronto and I think I could be happy here.





CarlaSixx said:


> Took a few pics of myself while my friend was flirting up a storm at the Pride Gala on the weekend. I was bored and he handed me his camera. So, naturally, I went nuts. And since I haven't had a full body shot in awhile, here's a free one. lol.
> ...snipped cute IMG...
> 
> Yes, I'm extremely pigeon toed. And I had a wig on up til that moment. It was getting annoying to brush it out all night.



You two are just too cute, or is it "you too are just
two cute!"? Cuteness and adorability cause me to
get confused at times.:bow::happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

DeerVictory said:


> [pics]
> I moved to Toronto and I think I could be happy here.



Hope you enjoy it there! I'm in love with Toronto, too. I'd love to move there.


----------



## Tad

DeerVictory said:


> I moved to Toronto and I think I could be happy here.



Wow, major loss for Alberta, big win for T.O.! (and it should make the vintage clothing stores in T.O. happy too  )


----------



## LovelyLiz

I recently took some kids to frozen yogurt, and we thought it was funny to take pictures posing with the spoons...


----------



## Inhibited

mcbeth said:


> I recently took some kids to frozen yogurt, and we thought it was funny to take pictures posing with the spoons...



You look great in pink... 
30 cents for yoghurt? thats a bargain, or that 30 cents to upsize?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Inhibited said:


> You look great in pink...
> 30 cents for yoghurt? thats a bargin, or that 30 cents to upsize?



Thanks so much! The yogurt is 30 cents an ounce.  You get to self-serve the yogurt and the toppings, and then pay by the ounce. (I usually go for half plain tart, half taro; then mochi, blueberries, and gummi bears on top.) :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> I recently took some kids to frozen yogurt, and we thought it was funny to take pictures posing with the spoons...




I can't rep you B  Hopefully someone will for me... (hint hint) But you are one hot *Cali *girl! Love the hot pink on you and give me that yogurt!! 

*sings..."wish they all could be Californiaaaa girrrrllllssss..."


----------



## AuntHen

DeerVictory said:


> I moved to Toronto and I think I could be happy here.




oops..should've multi quoted... girl, you are beautiful and I LOVE LOVE LOVE your outfit! Soooooooo cute!! :happy:


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Linda, you have beautiful eyes.





MzDeeZyre said:


> There's MY girl Linda!! Looking awesome per usual!!





littlefairywren said:


> Is it any wonder I'm your stalker lol!? Very pretty, Linda!!





Thank you !! Smooches for all of you.


----------



## imfree

Linda said:


> Thank you !! Smooches for all of you.



I confess...all that commotion got me curious and 
I looked. You really do have beautiful eyes.:bow:


----------



## Gingembre

Carla - that's a great dress!

DeerVictory - your hair is absolutely darling! I LOVE the cut, it's absolutely adorable.


----------



## DeerVictory

whoopsies.


----------



## DeerVictory

Aw, thanks everyone. 



Gingembre said:


> DeerVictory - your hair is absolutely darling! I LOVE the cut, it's absolutely adorable.



Thanks for this especially. I've been so insecure about my haircut, so this made me smile big.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

DeerVictory said:


> Aw, thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this especially. I've been so insecure about my haircut, so this made me smile big.



You always look fabulous; and I adore your new cut.


----------



## Paul

DeerVictory said:


> I moved to Toronto and I think I could be happy here.



DeerVictory,

The first time I saw your new haircut I thought I wouldn't like it; in this picture I can see how beautiful the style and cut is on you. BTW you have most lovely eyes.

I grew up in Toronto from age ten to early twenties. I believe you will love Toronto. Make sure you check out Kensington Market and St. Lawrence Market. There is nothing like them for ethnic food shopping. One thing I miss about Toronto is that the transit system (TTC) is so good that if you live in Toronto you do not need to drive a car--in fact one is better off taking the TTC (subway) instead of driving.


----------



## Paul

mcbeth said:


> I recently took some kids to frozen yogurt, and we thought it was funny to take pictures posing with the spoons...



Wonderfully beautiful picture. You look to be having good fun.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Deer, Carla, Beth, you are all hott hott hott ladies!!


----------



## lalatx

Just a few pics of the hundreds taken this weekend in New Orleans. Meet some excellent people. Pretty amazing weekend had by all involved. My fav pics were on the camera that was stolen on Bourbon our last night there. 

View attachment 388.jpg


View attachment 200.jpg


View attachment 2g.jpg


View attachment 355.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

lalatx said:


> Just a few pics of the hundreds taken this weekend in New Orleans. Meet some excellent people. Pretty amazing weekend had by all involved. My fav pics were on the camera that was stolen on Bourbon our last night there.



Looks like it was a blast! Love your outfits, too  Sucks about the camera thief.

The creeper in the back of the last pic you posted makes it that much more awesome, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

Went out for Indian food tonight!!! Hot Hot Hot!!!


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> Went out for Indian food tonight!!! Hot Hot Hot!!!



you have that wonderful glow from enjyoing those spicy dish


----------



## Aust99

DeerVictory said:


> I moved to Toronto and I think I could be happy here.



You make me excited abut clothes!!

Love the new hair and congrats n the move.


----------



## Famouslastwords

My camera got stolen when I moved =( but thankfully I just got a job and now I can buy a new one after I start.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> My camera got stolen when I moved =( but thankfully I just got a job and now I can buy a new one after I start.



Woot!!! Congrats my girl....I knew you would get it :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> I can't rep you B  Hopefully someone will for me... (hint hint) But you are one hot *Cali *girl! Love the hot pink on you and give me that yogurt!!
> 
> *sings..."wish they all could be Californiaaaa girrrrllllssss..."





Paul said:


> Wonderfully beautiful picture. You look to be having good fun.





thirtiesgirl said:


> Deer, Carla, Beth, you are all hott hott hott ladies!!



Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! It was fun.


----------



## Blockierer

CastingPearls said:


> Went out for Indian food tonight!!! Hot Hot Hot!!!



How true  hot hot hot 
I love this pic


----------



## HottiMegan

A few minutes ago


----------



## sarie

DeerVictory said:


> I moved to Toronto and I think I could be happy here.



arghsldkhask! you're so gorgeous. i lovelove your haircut. on my list of things to do before i perish, i list 'get a short haircut'. it's cuts like yours that make me reeeeallly want to do it. anyway, you rock the fuck out of your look always. 

ps - so jello of your move to toronto. have fun!

isamarie69 - well thank you :> i'm relatively obsessive about hair brushing, so when it's not straight down and flat on my head (the look people try to stay away from!), i feel like it's messy. ha.

onewickedangel - thanks! i can totally get into the gothic jam!

tau - thanks so much! you're gorgeous. i loveeee your hair! re: outfit, i was wearing one of my beloved truly madly deeply tanks + black cardi + dark wash skinny jeans + gold foily flats by jessica simpson :>


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> you have that wonderful glow from enjyoing those spicy dish





Blockierer said:


> How true  hot hot hot
> I love this pic




Thank you, gentlemen. :blush:


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Went out for Indian food tonight!!! Hot Hot Hot!!!



If I were single and psycho, I'd stalk you in a heartbeat.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> If I were single and psycho, I'd stalk you in a heartbeat.


John, you made me spit Dr. Pepper all over the monitor! LOL Thanks!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> A few minutes ago



You look lovely M! I like the pic!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Red Hot Moi? 

View attachment rai.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?


You are rockin' that dress, mama!!! HOT!!!!


----------



## mimosa

You look great!




OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?


----------



## Blockierer

HottiMegan said:


> A few minutes ago


Pretty face 
Great shot :smitten:


----------



## Blockierer

OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?


Woman in red, I like the dress 
and the content :smitten:


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?



Red hot as always!


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> John, you made me spit Dr. Pepper all over the monitor! LOL Thanks!!



My work here is done. *tips hat


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> You are rockin' that dress, mama!!! HOT!!!!





mimosa said:


> You look great!





Blockierer said:


> Woman in red, I like the dress
> and the content :smitten:





Dromond said:


> Red hot as always!



Thank you all! :bow::happy::blush:


----------



## Saoirse

rockin my new sweater.


----------



## Tad

Saoirse said:


> rockin my new sweater.



Hah, that is an awesome sweater! Where on earth did you find that?


----------



## Saoirse

Tad said:


> Hah, that is an awesome sweater! Where on earth did you find that?



Goodwill! It was $3.50! hahaha i love thrifting


----------



## tonynyc

HottiMegan said:


> A few minutes ago



*Love the warm smile - just glows *



OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?



*Red Hot? YES YES YES*



Saoirse said:


> rockin my new sweater.



*
Great photo and nice sweater - that is a good find 
*


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?



Holy crap! You look good enough to eat, OWA :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

OneWickedAngel said:


> You look lovely M! I like the pic!


thank you 




Blockierer said:


> Pretty face
> Great shot :smitten:


Thanks 



tonynyc said:


> *Love the warm smile - just glows *
> Thanks you!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?


I love that dress on you!


----------



## HayleeRose

getting ready to go out for the day. 

View attachment jkh.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saoirse said:


> rockin my new sweater.


OMG! That sweater is so full of WIN!!!



tonynyc said:


> *Red Hot? YES YES YES*





littlefairywren said:


> Holy crap! You look good enough to eat, OWA :wubu:





HottiMegan said:


> I love that dress on you!



Thanks you! Thank you very much!:bow:



HayleeRose said:


> getting ready to go out for the day.


So cute!


----------



## spiritangel

wowsers how do the men on dimms see straight with all the hot sexy mamas around this place 

makes me not want to post this pic, erm me this morning after a very bad nights sleep and no breakfast cause was fasting for my blood tests 






looking pale and meh shrug but it is a recent pic


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?



Oh my, I'm (speechless) typeless!:bow:


----------



## imfree

spiritangel said:


> wowsers how do the men on dimms see straight with all the hot sexy mamas around this place
> 
> makes me not want to post this pic, erm me this morning after a very bad nights sleep and no breakfast cause was fasting for my blood tests
> 
> ...snipped lovely IMG...
> 
> looking pale and meh shrug but it is a recent pic



Most lovely smile, Ma'me.:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> wowsers how do the men on dimms see straight with all the hot sexy mamas around this place
> 
> makes me not want to post this pic, erm me this morning after a very bad nights sleep and no breakfast cause was fasting for my blood tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking pale and meh shrug but it is a recent pic


Gorgeous. You have the most lovely complexion.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?



How pretty are you?!? I love that dress and the necklace!


----------



## HottiMegan

spiritangel said:


> wowsers how do the men on dimms see straight with all the hot sexy mamas around this place
> 
> makes me not want to post this pic, erm me this morning after a very bad nights sleep and no breakfast cause was fasting for my blood tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking pale and meh shrug but it is a recent pic



I'm glad you did post  You look very lovely  I like that color purple on you


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> Red Hot Moi?



Can't rep you for this , so let me just say...
DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!! :smitten:



Saoirse said:


> rockin my new sweater.


Awesome sweater!!! And yes, you are rockin it


----------



## OneWickedAngel

spiritangel said:


> ...snip...
> makes me not want to post this pic, erm me this morning after a very bad nights sleep and no breakfast cause was fasting for my blood tests
> 
> looking pale and meh shrug but it is a recent pic


I love your smile in this SA, it's like you want to laugh so bad, but you can't.



imfree said:


> Oh my, I'm (speechless) typeless!:bow:


You? Typeless??? Shocking! Thanks Edgar!:kiss2:



fatgirlflyin said:


> How pretty are you?!? I love that dress and the necklace!


 Thanks Ella!



daddyoh70 said:


> Can't rep you for this , so let me just say...
> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!! :smitten:
> 
> ...snip...


Let me just say Thank you!:bow::blush:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

After my first day as an intern at a psychiatric hospital--Notice I'm still managing to smile haha


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> I love your smile in this SA, it's like you want to laugh so bad, but you can't.
> 
> 
> You? Typeless??? Shocking! Thanks Edgar!:kiss2:
> 
> Thanks Ella!
> 
> 
> Let me just say Thank you!:bow::blush:



That was cute, Raiv, and shows that a fine dress can't
hide a truly wild good/bad girl(bad/good girl?) spirit for
very long.:bow:

*Takes a good/bad boy(bad/good boy?) to know.


----------



## Aust99

ButlerGirl09 said:


> After my first day as an intern at a psychiatric hospital--Notice I'm still managing to smile haha



You look great!! Love that top!


----------



## Christov

Yee haw.


----------



## Linda

imfree said:


> I confess...all that commotion got me curious and
> I looked. You really do have beautiful eyes.:bow:





 Thank you!


----------



## AuntHen

Christov said:


> Yee haw.



nice hair!  welcome back!

***starts singing "*the final countdown*" to herself*** hahaha


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Aust99 said:


> You look great!! Love that top!



Thank you, my dear! This top is one of my favorites too as it makes dressing up fun rather than boring!


----------



## CarlaSixx

fat9276 said:


> nice hair!  welcome back!
> 
> ***starts singing "*the final countdown*" to herself*** hahaha



Ahahahahahaha!

Lol!



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> Yee haw.


Hey beautiful, ya think you can hang around a little longer this time before you're back on another Dimsyland holiday?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

CastingPearls said:


> Hey beautiful, ya think you can hang around a little longer this time before you're back on another Dimsyland holiday?



There really needs to be a poll (and prizes) to see how long he's back.


----------



## Dromond

No bet. If he sneezes wrong, he'll get 6 infraction points.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MizzSnakeBite said:


> There really needs to be a poll (and prizes) to see how long he's back.





Dromond said:


> No bet. If he sneezes wrong, he'll get 6 infraction points.



How bad is it that I'm already afraid to look and find out if "On Time Out" is under his name?


----------



## Christov

Relax, I'm not gone yet.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Christov said:


> Relax, I'm not gone yet.


LOL! Good to know.


----------



## warwagon86

posted this on BHM section as well but i love it - true laughter with my best and closest friends in the middle of nowhere in america


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Yeah, I sleep with her. 

View attachment Avery 1.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

rg770Ibanez said:


> Yeah, I sleep with her.


You gave her the pillow. Chivalry is NOT dead.


----------



## Inhibited

rg770Ibanez said:


> Yeah, I sleep with her.





CastingPearls said:


> You gave her the pillow. Chivalry is NOT dead.



lol thats just beautiful ..


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Hahaha I know right, I'm just too nice. She's a spoiled one.


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> Went out for Indian food tonight!!! Hot Hot Hot!!!



If I said you have a beautiful body would you hold it against me?


----------



## CastingPearls

You are toooooo cute!!! :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86

I am just being honest.


----------



## Scorsese86

Saoirse said:


> rockin my new sweater.



God damn. You look great!


----------



## Linda

rg770Ibanez said:


> Yeah, I sleep with her.



Awesome picture.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Linda said:


> Awesome picture.



Thank you


----------



## imfree

rg770Ibanez said:


> Yeah, I sleep with her.



Woo!!!, she's sexy, but I'd just love to
hear one of her BBBG sisters and 
1KW+8-15's purring something for me.:smitten:


Come to think of it, I may have heard an
instrument similar to her BBBG sister in 
this clip.:smitten:

BTO-Blue Collar (Live, July 2010)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsAIpiPKvKo


----------



## mimosa

Hello my darlings, 

This is me before an art festival in town. I am not smiling, but I was happy to get out for something I truly enjoy. :kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

warwagon86 said:


> posted this on BHM section as well but i love it - true laughter with my best and closest friends in the middle of nowhere in america


The unbridled happiness is what makes this pic. Love it.



rg770Ibanez said:


> Yeah, I sleep with her.


You cad! You're clothed, you couldn't at least cover her up! Scandalous!
Love this piuc - lol.



CastingPearls said:


> You gave her the pillow. Chivalry is NOT dead.


Hee-hee!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

mimosa said:


> Hello my darlings,
> 
> This is me before an art festival in town. I am not smiling, but I was happy to get out for something I truly enjoy. :kiss2:




Adorable Shirt!!!! You're looking great also!!


----------



## Dmitra

So adorable! What's her name, then? 



rg770Ibanez said:


> Yeah, I sleep with her.


----------



## Aust99

warwagon86 said:


> posted this on BHM section as well but i love it - true laughter with my best and closest friends in the middle of nowhere in america


 You look so happy... I love your eyes!!



rg770Ibanez said:


> Yeah, I sleep with her.


true love... it's a beautiful thing!


mimosa said:


> Hello my darlings,
> 
> This is me before an art festival in town. I am not smiling, but I was happy to get out for something I truly enjoy. :kiss2:



Hot outfit Mimosa!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Aust99 said:


> true love... it's a beautiful thing!


Yes it is 


Dmitra said:


> So adorable! What's her name, then?


Karen 


OneWickedAngel said:


> You cad! You're clothed, you couldn't at least cover her up! Scandalous!
> Love this piuc - lol.


I like to show off her bare curves 


imfree said:


> Woo!!!, she's sexy, but I'd just love to
> hear one of her BBBG sisters and
> 1KW+8-15's purring something for me.:smitten:
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I may have heard an
> instrument similar to her BBBG sister in
> this clip.:smitten:
> 
> BTO-Blue Collar (Live, July 2010)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsAIpiPKvKo



Thanks, and hell yeah I watched that video. Very nice.


----------



## KHayes666

Went to Cheesecake Factory with my g/f and LillyBBW, thanks to Lilly for snapping this pic


----------



## Ash

KHayes666 said:


> Went to Cheesecake Factory with my g/f and LillyBBW, thanks to Lilly for snapping this pic



Gotta say that this picture doesn't even do R justice. She's so pretty.


----------



## mimosa

MzDeeZyre said:


> Adorable Shirt!!!! You're looking great also!!





Aust99 said:


> Hot outfit Mimosa!



Thanks so much. (((hugs)):happy:


----------



## KittyKitten

I got tired of long hair and decided to have this pixie hair cut


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> I got tired of long hair and decided to have this pixie hair cut


Honey, you could be bald as a cueball and still look gorgeous. That cut emphasizes the curve of your cheekbones. Excellent choice. Work it, girl.


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> Honey, you could be bald as a cueball and still look gorgeous. That cut emphasizes the curve of your cheekbones. Excellent choice. Work it, girl.



Thank you so much Casting!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> I got tired of long hair and decided to have this pixie hair cut



I'm with Casting, that hairstyle so works for you, Happy, I love it!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Here is one of me last night ... i was a tad bit bored lol 

View attachment 20100912_25sm.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me last night ... i was a tad bit bored lol



Bored? Maybe, but still lovely? Yes.


----------



## mimosa

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me last night ... i was a tad bit bored lol



Beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls

One night at Outback...


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> One night at Outback...



I can't look! Damn!, if I do, then I *KNOW* who'll invade
my dreams tonight.


----------



## DJ_S

Just got home, after being out at an English themed party!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> One night at Outback...



...a most beautiful lady walked through the door and took a seat...



DJ_S said:


> Just got home, after being out at an English themed party!



Thank you for not keeping us waiting so long between pics. Looking good DJS - love the hat!


----------



## littlefairywren

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me last night ... i was a tad bit bored lol



So lovely, MJ....almost wistful.



CastingPearls said:


> One night at Outback...



Sexy lady! :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Since I took this picture yesterday, first to annoy BigChaz and then to kick off the new Peanut Better Thread, I believe it counts as a recent pic...


----------



## CarlaSixx

KHayes666 said:


> Went to Cheesecake Factory with my g/f and LillyBBW, thanks to Lilly for snapping this pic



Very sweet pic  The creeper with the oogly eyes ruined it, though  Time to hunt him down! lol.



happyface83 said:


> I got tired of long hair and decided to have this pixie hair cut



That is a beautiful cut on you 
-----

eta: Ooops! Missed a page!

OWA, DJ S, CP, and SSBBWMJ, great pics! 
You're a tease, OWA lol. 
You look super stylish, DJ S.
CP, you're lovely  Your phone looks so shiny! I wanna steal it 
MJ, you have such awesome eyes!


----------



## LovelyLiz

DJ_S said:


> Just got home, after being out at an English themed party!



You have such kissable lips. (I'm just saying...) 

(But what's with the hat! Lemme see those sexy curls!!!)


----------



## Micara

At the Jr. Blues game Friday night. Don't ask me why I'm biting a hockey puck. My only excuse is too much Mountain Dew.


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> At the Jr. Blues game Friday night. Don't ask me why I'm biting a hockey puck. My only excuse is too much Mountain Dew.


You're a stunner, baby!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Since I took this picture yesterday, first to annoy BigChaz and then to kick off the new Peanut Better Thread, I believe it counts as a recent pic...


Gurrrrrl you make peanut butter HOT!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...a most beautiful lady walked through the door and took a seat...





littlefairywren said:


> Sexy lady! :wubu:




Thanks!!!! 

EDT; Thanks Edgar and Carla!!!! Carla, that's a BlackBerry Pink Pearl..of course!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

CastingPearls said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> EDT; Thanks Edgar and Carla!!!! Carla, that's a BlackBerry Pink Pearl..of course!!!



I thought it was Pink! lol. Blackberry ftw! I've got a Curve 8330. I lovelovelove my phone. Once you go black(berry) you never go back


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CarlaSixx said:


> ...snip...
> 
> OWA, DJ S, CP, and SSBBWMJ, great pics!
> You're a tease, OWA lol.
> ...snip...


Whaaaaaa? LOL! Thanks Carla!



Micara said:


> At the Jr. Blues game Friday night. Don't ask me why I'm biting a hockey puck. My only excuse is too much Mountain Dew.


You look fabulous M, you know you have to post this in the Goofy Pic thread right?



CastingPearls said:


> Gurrrrrl you make peanut butter HOT!!!


Hee-hee! Thanks CP!


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> One night at Outback...



Looking cute!  (Plus - I'm jealous of all the delicious meals you always seem to be having!!!)


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> EDT; Thanks Edgar and Carla!!!! Carla, that's a BlackBerry Pink Pearl..of course!!!



Any time, lovely and charming lady.:bow:


----------



## bmann0413

spiritangel said:


> wowsers how do the men on dimms see straight with all the hot sexy mamas around this place



I tend to look through a mirror or sunglasses so that I'm not blinded from all the hotness. 

I have a picture of myself that I can post but unfortunately, my camera's battery is kinda acting like a douche. lol


----------



## SSBBWMJ

OneWickedAngel said:


> Bored? Maybe, but still lovely? Yes.


awwwwww so sweet!! Thank you!!



mimosa said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you luv!!



littlefairywren said:


> So lovely, MJ....almost wistful.
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lady! :wubu:


Thank you for the compliment girl!!



CarlaSixx said:


> Very sweet pic  The creeper with the oogly eyes ruined it, though  Time to hunt him down! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful cut on you
> -----
> 
> eta: Ooops! Missed a page!
> 
> OWA, DJ S, CP, and SSBBWMJ, great pics!
> You're a tease, OWA lol.
> You look super stylish, DJ S.
> CP, you're lovely  Your phone looks so shiny! I wanna steal it
> MJ, you have such awesome eyes!


Thank you for the comment about my eyes!! :smitten:


----------



## tioobs

HottiMegan said:


> A few minutes ago


You are too much cute !! xoxo


----------



## Proner

happyface83 said:


> I got tired of long hair and decided to have this pixie hair cut



Good choice this haircut look very good on you :happy:

So a librarian with books hahaha. Surprise!! 

View attachment DSCN4867.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> So a librarian with books hahaha. Surprise!!


Alas, how fareth my oh so cutie-pie of a librarian? 
YES!!! Real books! Awesome! Not a fan of e-readers, I love actual books.


----------



## Markt

happyface83 said:


> I got tired of long hair and decided to have this pixie hair cut



Hotness chiquita!


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> Alas, how fareth my oh so cutie-pie of a librarian?
> YES!!! Real books! Awesome! Not a fan of e-readers, I love actual books.



Thank you! Yeah I'm not a big fan of e-reading too, my eyes hate me so much when I'm reading too long texts on a computer 
And I also love the feeling and the contact of the paper when you turn the page it's unique. So books take space but I love them :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> Looking cute!  (Plus - I'm jealous of all the delicious meals you always seem to be having!!!)


Thank you, sweetie! Yes...I am a real foodie!!! LOL


----------



## Gingembre

It's just (un)fortunate that the colour of the beard matches my hair colour exactly...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gingembre said:


> It's just (un)fortunate that the colour of the beard matches my hair colour exactly...



Oh my Ginge! HAHAHAHAHAH! That is so righteously wrong! I can't stop laughing, I love it!


----------



## Ruffie

Here is from our b-day/anniversary barbeque last weekend. First pic is hubby and I with the cake and the second is the grandkids helping me blow out the candles! 

View attachment cake.jpg


View attachment candles.jpg


----------



## Christov

Gingembre said:


> It's just (un)fortunate that the colour of the beard matches my hair colour exactly...


That is uncanny.

No, seriously. That is so accurate that I'm _actually_ scared.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Proner said:


> Thank you! Yeah I'm not a big fan of e-reading too, my eyes hate me so much when I'm reading too long texts on a computer
> And I also love the feeling and the contact of the paper when you turn the page it's unique. So books take space but I love them :happy:



I agree! There's something special in the feeling of having a book in hand. But not only that, there's a very familiar, comforting, and unique scent in the paper of books. I love that about going to the library. It's specific to books, especially ones that are a little dated. I love it! :happy:

And I also agree that you're a very cute librarian :happy: You can come work at the library in my city anytime!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ruffie said:


> Here is from our b-day/anniversary barbeque last weekend. First pic is hubby and I with the cake and the second is the grandkids helping me blow out the candles!


Awww! Wonderful family pic Ruffie! Happy belated -- everything!:happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

After taking these pics, I've decided I can't wait for mid-October to get a haircut. I need one NOW!











I'm developping some type of pageboy hairstyle. When my mother says she's jealous of my style, I KNOW it's time to cut it! Now to scrounge up the funds to get one! I've got a 10$ discount card for a salon in town, but a woman's cut is like... 25$! So it's still 15$ after the discount. Gah... it would be so much easier if I trusted myself to properly cut the style I want. Lol.


----------



## Ruffie

OneWickedAngel said:


> Awww! Wonderful family pic Ruffie! Happy belated -- everything!:happy:



THank you !


----------



## Proner

CarlaSixx said:


> I agree! There's something special in the feeling of having a book in hand. But not only that, there's a very familiar, comforting, and unique scent in the paper of books. I love that about going to the library. It's specific to books, especially ones that are a little dated. I love it! :happy:
> 
> And I also agree that you're a very cute librarian :happy: You can come work at the library in my city anytime!



Yes the feeling is unique and it's one of this little thing which makes me love my job even more. When people talk about e-books and told me how great and better than real books they are I just want to kick their bum really hard!

Thank you!


----------



## mimosa

I agree with all of you. A real book is a treasure to me. None of this e-book crap.  Last year, a friend of mine send me some antique books from Belgium. I adore my books and my friend for sending them.

Okay...Back to recent photos! :happy: 





OneWickedAngel said:


> Alas, how fareth my oh so cutie-pie of a librarian?
> YES!!! Real books! Awesome! Not a fan of e-readers, I love actual books.





CarlaSixx said:


> I agree! There's something special in the feeling of having a book in hand. But not only that, there's a very familiar, comforting, and unique scent in the paper of books. I love that about going to the library. It's specific to books, especially ones that are a little dated. I love it! :happy:
> 
> And I also agree that you're a very cute librarian :happy: You can come work at the library in my city anytime!





Proner said:


> Yes the feeling is unique and it's one of this little thing which makes me love my job even more. When people talk about e-books and told me how great and better than real books they are I just want to kick their bum really hard!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## FatAndProud

Nerdy fat girls, ftw.

View attachment 84651


----------



## LovelyLiz

FatAndProud said:


> Nerdy fat girls, ftw.



Agreed! Get down with your bad, scientific self.  Rock on!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FatAndProud said:


> Nerdy fat girls, ftw.


WOOT! Love the nerdy! You Go girl!


----------



## SMA413

Here's a pic of me and my baby sister at summer camp this year.  I'm on the left with the rockin sunglasses.


----------



## Mishty

SMA413 said:


> Here's a pic of me and my baby sister at summer camp this year.  I'm on the left with the rockin sunglasses.



Dude...you need to post *MORE* in general.... 
But, you are hella hot in those shades Dahling. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

As dreams unfold......................castingpearls


----------



## Bigtigmom

These pics are pretty recent. Enjoy!! 

View attachment Karen.4x3.jpg


View attachment Karen.backside.view.hair.x3.jpg


View attachment Karen.5x2.jpg


----------



## coyote wild

Taken like 10mins ago... How's THAT for recent?


----------



## sarie

me and my dognephew, barnaby <3 

View attachment beazer.JPG


----------



## SMA413

Mishty said:


> Dude...you need to post *MORE* in general....
> But, you are hella hot in those shades Dahling. :bow:



Aww, thanks, love! And I'll try to post more- I promise.


----------



## Christov

Because;

. I haven't shown my haircut here yet (it looks less sucky now, I put an Elvis quiff on the biznitch)

. I'll be without a camera for a month or two, and therefore cannot post my mug to fish for compliments

Enjoy ladies and germs.


----------



## AuntHen

Christov said:


> Because;
> 
> . I haven't shown my haircut here yet (it looks less sucky now, I put an Elvis quiff on the biznitch)
> 
> . I'll be without a camera for a month or two, and therefore cannot post my mug to fish for compliments
> 
> Enjoy ladies and germs.




your eyes are a unique color.... and dude, where's your gold chains?? haha


----------



## Christov

fat9276 said:


> your eyes are a unique color.... and dude, where's your gold chains?? haha


I wouldn't call them unique, just kind of a weird olive colour. Kinda like vomiting after eating pistachio nuts actually.

I'm obviously too poor for the chains. You'd think I could afford a waxing if I had the money.


----------



## bmann0413

I look like a hot mess. :doh:


----------



## Mishty

Christov said:


> You'd think I could afford a waxing if I had the money.



I can't believe your tiny little chest actually has hair on it....I'm kinda shocked, and must admit the slight pedophiliac type crush I was hosting just ended. Maybe we should all pitch in for waxing, 'cause it takes away your youth.
It just won't do. Your haircut does look rather nice, and leaves you looking posh instead of like a character from Dragon ball Z.


----------



## Christov

Mishty said:


> I can't believe your tiny little chest actually has hair on it....I'm kinda shocked, and must admit the slight pedophiliac type crush I was hosting just ended. Maybe we should all pitch in for waxing, 'cause it takes away your youth.


Would not wearing shirts with plunging necklines be better? If I wax the chest, I'm going to have to start waxing everything below it so things don't look weird.


----------



## Paul

Here are a couple of pictures taken today while touring the _Canadian Fossil Discovery Centre _(http://discoverfossils.com/ ) in Morden, Manitoba (1-1/2 hr. drive south west of Winnipeg).


----------



## spiritangel

just a pic I snapped on the webcam this morning


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> just a pic I snapped on the webcam this morning


You have a very lovely, amazing smile.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> Would not wearing shirts with plunging necklines be better? If I wax the chest, I'm going to have to start waxing everything below it so things don't look weird.



You'd seem too much like a 12 year old boy. Please don't  Leave the chest waxing for the twinks and the body builders, lol


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> just a pic I snapped on the webcam this morning



The joy of your smile radiates out of your eyes, it's quite a breathtaking sight.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Christov said:


> Because;
> 
> . I haven't shown my haircut here yet (it looks less sucky now, I put an Elvis quiff on the biznitch)
> 
> . I'll be without a camera for a month or two, and therefore cannot post my mug to fish for compliments
> 
> Enjoy ladies and germs.


Can't decide what makes me smile more, the hair cut or the chest hair. I agree need the gold chains - lol.



bmann0413 said:


> I look like a hot *man*. :doh:


You had a misspelling - I fixed it for you.



Paul said:


> Here are a couple of pictures taken today while touring the _Canadian Fossil Discovery Centre _(http://discoverfossils.com/ ) in Morden, Manitoba (1-1/2 hr. drive south west of Winnipeg).


Awesome Pics Paul!



spiritangel said:


> just a pic I snapped on the webcam this morning



Just a pretty smile to beguile us with.:happy:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Here is one of me from tonight when I was on yahoo instant messenger chatting on my webcam 

View attachment 20100915_11111sm.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from tonight when I was on yahoo instant messenger chatting on my webcam



oh very nice!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Bigtigmom said:


> These pics are pretty recent. Enjoy!!



Nice photos Bigtigmom.....Welcome and looking forward to meeting you @ the NJ Bash!!


----------



## spiritangel

Paul said:


> You have a very lovely, amazing smile.



thanks Paul 




Dromond said:


> The joy of your smile radiates out of your eyes, it's quite a breathtaking sight.


 
:blush::blush: wowsers thats some compliment thanks Dro, I think the secret is the fact that I always laugh when trying to get pics of myself cause it seems like such a strange thing to do



OneWickedAngel said:


> Just a pretty smile to beguile us with.:happy:



:blush::blush:another amazing compliment thank you OWA 






and cause I am soo slack on the pic comments cause this thread moves to fast for me at times and I get sidetracked easily 

Love the pic SSBBWMJ,

Great Dapper Pics as usual Paul


Christov well you dont need anymore of an ego boost lol and gold chains will make you look to pimped out just my opinion shrugs for what its worth

and as usual this thread is full of the beautiful stunning dimms peoples love the pics everyone I have missed


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!


----------



## HappyFA75

MzDeeZyre said:


> Nice photos Bigtigmom.....Welcome and looking forward to meeting you @ the NJ Bash!!



When is that? In Newark at Robert Treat on Broad St, I wonder? There seem to be a lot of NJ "bashes!" 

Im not in NJ, im simply observing how many there are.


----------



## HappyFA75

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!



Reminds me of South Park!  I did not know such an ice cream truck existed!  Enjoy!


----------



## spiritangel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!



you look happy but like omg a photo now lol and stunningly gorgeous as usual


----------



## MzDeeZyre

HappyFA75 said:


> When is that? In Newark at Robert Treat on Broad St, I wonder? There seem to be a lot of NJ "bashes!"
> 
> Im not in NJ, im simply observing how many there are.



Info here....


----------



## HappyFA75

A poster reminded me of some good memories, and some pics i havenot viewed in awhile. This is me!!! Ive been conplemented on this pic before.

My brave foray into the thread! Am I handsome? Some have said so..


----------



## willowmoon

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!



Gotta admit .... that truck is pretty damn cool. 

And I like that pic of you too !!!


----------



## HappyFA75

willowmoon said:


> Gotta admit .... that truck is pretty damn cool.
> 
> And I like that pic of you too !!!



+1 Very cool and candid, beautiful Ms OneWickedAngel! 

If I may say. Very nicely done pic!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!


You look awesome (you can't take a bad pic, rilly) but the entire pic was full o' WIN


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!



The truck is awesome, you are beautiful, but most of all... I WANT THAT ICE CREAM!


----------



## Dromond

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from tonight when I was on yahoo instant messenger chatting on my webcam



Your expression says "yeah, right." LOL Great pic!


----------



## TraciJo67

HappyFA75 said:


> A poster reminded me of some good memories, and some pics i havenot viewed in awhile. This is me!!! Ive been conplemented on this pic before.
> 
> My brave foray into the thread! Am I handsome? Some have said so..


 
Hey, there cutie! Appears that you have a twin!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1554999&postcount=6497


----------



## HappyFA75

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from tonight when I was on yahoo instant messenger chatting on my webcam



What were you doing on your Webcam? No Body shot? 



TraciJo67 said:


> Hey, there cutie! Appears that you have a twin!



Nah. That guy had shades on  lol 

Im glad you think i look cute! Thanks! I dont have anyone to tell me these things.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!
> 
> ...snipped lucious IMG...
> 
> 'Mere n gimmie a hug, Raiv, you look great!


----------



## Markt

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!



Pumpkin butter = amazing on everything!!!!
PS great pic!


----------



## Allie Cat

HappyFA75 said:


> Nah. That guy had shades on  lol



Bwahaha! xD


----------



## Famouslastwords

Alicia Rose said:


> Bwahaha! xD



I know, right?


----------



## goofy girl

I won a contest - grand prize a concert in my home by Jarrod Gorbel. It was freaking amazing. He came here on Sunday and played for 8 of us. It was completely surreal. I was actually pretty composed (shocked, OWA?? lol) and it was a blast. It felt strange seeing him in my kitchen for some reason lol. Oh, and he left an empty water bottle here so I totally have his DNA. I put it in my meditation room. Appropriate, since I worship him :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> I know, right?



*waits for the red cans to roll in*


----------



## Paquito

Alicia Rose said:


> Bwahaha! xD



My keyboard's all sticky now from the excitement.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!



OMG! (an acronym rarely used by me, but this pic merits it.) The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck! I love it on principle alone. My life will not be complete until I get my big gay ice cream cone from the Big Gay Ice Cream Truck.  Great pic, too.


----------



## Paul

OneWickedAngel said:


> Awesome Pics Paul!


Your so kind OneWickedAngel. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Paul

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from tonight when I was on yahoo instant messenger chatting on my webcam


I love your Tat


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

@OWA- I love that concept and would soooooooooooooooo have to buy the gobbler myself if I ever came across that truck :bow:

@Goof- I'm not sure who that guy is but your look thrilled. Glad you got to meet him


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HappyFA75 said:


> Reminds me of South Park!  I did not know such an ice cream truck existed!  Enjoy!


LOL @ "South Park" - yeah I can see Trey and crew designing such a truck logo for the show. 



spiritangel said:


> you look happy but like omg a photo now lol and stunningly gorgeous as usual





willowmoon said:


> Gotta admit .... that truck is pretty damn cool.
> 
> And I like that pic of you too !!!





HappyFA75 said:


> +1 Very cool and candid, beautiful Ms OneWickedAngel!
> 
> If I may say. Very nicely done pic!





CastingPearls said:


> You look awesome (you can't take a bad pic, rilly) but the entire pic was full o' WIN





Dromond said:


> The truck is awesome, you are beautiful, but most of all... I WANT THAT ICE CREAM!





Markt said:


> Pumpkin butter = amazing on everything!!!!
> PS great pic!





thirtiesgirl said:


> OMG! (an acronym rarely used by me, but this pic merits it.) The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck! I love it on principle alone. My life will not be complete until I get my big gay ice cream cone from the Big Gay Ice Cream Truck.  Great pic, too.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @OWA- I love that concept and would soooooooooooooooo have to buy the gobbler myself if I ever came across that truck :bow:
> 
> ...snip...


*in Vader voice* Come to the Big Apple - we have Big Gay Ice Cream Trucks!
Thanks guys!:happy::blush: 



TraciJo67 said:


> Hey, there cutie! Appears that you have a twin!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1554999&postcount=6497


Nice detective work Traci, thought he looked vaguely familiar.



goofy girl said:


> I won a contest - grand prize a concert in my home by Jarrod Gorbel. It was freaking amazing. He came here on Sunday and played for 8 of us. It was completely surreal. I was actually pretty composed (shocked, OWA?? lol) and it was a blast. It felt strange seeing him in my kitchen for some reason lol. Oh, and he left an empty water bottle here so I totally have his DNA. I put it in my meditation room. Appropriate, since I worship him :wubu:


Considering how well you handled it before (aka turned into a 13 year old - lol), yes. Yes, I was very impressed at how well you conducted yourself in comparison (at least until seconds after he left) lol. And you came all the way to NYC to see him perform only to luck out and literally have him perform in your living room two weeks later. How efin' awesome is that?!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!



OMFG. vanilla sundae... PUMPKIN BUTTER?!.... GRAHAM CRACKERS?!...WHIPPED CREAM?!?!?! Dear gods that sounds amazing. MUST HAVE.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMFG. vanilla sundae... PUMPKIN BUTTER?!.... GRAHAM CRACKERS?!...WHIPPED CREAM?!?!?! Dear gods that sounds amazing. MUST HAVE.


Three words: It Was @&$# Goooooooooood!

(Presumed explicative does not count as a word )


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HappyFA75 said:


> A poster reminded me of some good memories, and some pics i havenot viewed in awhile. This is me!!! Ive been conplemented on this pic before.
> 
> My brave foray into the thread! *Am I handsome? Some have said so.*.





HappyFA75 said:


> ...snip...
> Im glad you think i look cute! Thanks! *I dont have anyone to tell me these things.*



Are these not contradictory statements?


----------



## CarlaSixx

OneWickedAngel said:


> Are these not contradictory statements?



Methinks he hears it online but no one tells him this in RL. Not entirely contradictory, but kinda, yeah, lol.


----------



## JoyJoy

So, could we get a solid clarification of the rule about having multiple names on here? Because I seem to recall others getting banned for it in the past, yet now it seems like it's not really an enforced rule. Just curious.


----------



## CleverBomb

OneWickedAngel said:


> Are these not contradictory statements?


They might not be contradictory if the poster is talking about a lack of "real world" people to provide compliments. Otherwise, yeah.

-Rusty


----------



## mango

TraciJo67 said:


> Hey, there cutie! Appears that you have a twin!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1554999&postcount=6497





HappyFA75 said:


> Nah. That guy had shades on  lol
> 
> Im glad you think i look cute! Thanks! I dont have anyone to tell me these things.



*Reported.

*


----------



## CleverBomb

JoyJoy said:


> So, could we get a solid clarification of the rule about having multiple names on here? Because I seem to recall others getting banned for it in the past, yet now it seems like it's not really an enforced rule. Just curious.


A quick run through the post history looks like one of the two identities was created shortly after a gap (timeout? wasn't paying attention at the time) in the post history of the other, and hasn't posted since the other poster resumed (off timeout?).

So, not a sockpuppet, but it could be a TOS violation in terms of returning under an alias before the expiration of a suspension. (Is that an actual TOS violation? I know returning covertly after an outright ban IS one, but does that apply to temporary suspensions?) 

Didn't look like he was trying very hard to hide that he was the same person (but not going out of his way to own the other identity either), for what that's worth. 

-Rusty


----------



## JoyJoy

CleverBomb said:


> A quick run through the post history looks like one of the two identities was created shortly after a gap (timeout? wasn't paying attention at the time) in the post history of the other, and hasn't posted since the other poster resumed (off timeout?).
> 
> So, not a sockpuppet, but it could be a TOS violation in terms of returning under an alias before the expiration of a suspension. (Is that an actual TOS violation? I know returning covertly after an outright ban IS one, but does that apply to temporary suspensions?)
> 
> Didn't look like he was trying very hard to hide that he was the same person (but not going out of his way to own the other identity either), for what that's worth.
> 
> -Rusty


Thanks for this, Rusty, but there's a huge back story to this particular person. There is solid evidence from sources off this site, and plenty of evidence here on-site that this person has created numerous names to come here, at times while his primary name has been "on timeout". So, it's baffling why he's still here at all, although I'm sure we'll hear some excuse.


----------



## Christov

Remember folks, you can only get banned if your username starts with C and ends with hristov.


----------



## Aust99

Christov said:


> Remember folks, you can only get banned if your username starts with C and ends with hristov.



You asking for trouble now??? :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> Remember folks, you can only get banned if your username starts with C and ends with hristov.


That made me spit hazelnut coffee all over my keyboard. THANKS, you little shit.


----------



## Allie Cat

Aust99 said:


> You asking for trouble now??? :happy:



If you can either get in trouble for doing nothing or get in trouble for doing something, might as well do something...


----------



## TraciJo67

CastingPearls said:


> That made me spit hazelnut coffee all over my keyboard. THANKS, you little shit.


 
No name-calling! Ban hammer for you!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

OneWickedAngel said:


> oh very nice!


Thank you hun!!



spiritangel said:


> Love the pic SSBBWMJ,


Thank you sweetie!!



Dromond said:


> Your expression says "yeah, right." LOL Great pic!


Hehehe it does huh?? Thank you luv.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

HappyFA75 said:


> What were you doing on your Webcam? No Body shot?


I was being a good girl that night ... just chatting with a bunch of people. Was fun. Body shots ... not really. I got a few ... I'll post later. Was laying in bed that night. Lol.


----------



## imfree

TraciJo67 said:


> No name-calling! Ban hammer for you!



No Banhammer for CP! Ya' gotta' look at
the context. She used "little s**t" as
a tern of endearment.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Lol, Christov!  TFF!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

JoyJoy said:


> Thanks for this, Rusty, but there's a huge back story to this particular person. There is solid evidence from sources off this site, and plenty of evidence here on-site that this person has created numerous names to come here, at times while his primary name has been "on timeout". So, it's baffling why he's still here at all, although I'm sure we'll hear some excuse.



Happy's been put on timeout. So, I'm sure we'll see Happy back soon in some other alias, or as Happy in a couple weeks. <sigh>


----------



## DeerVictory

Sushi, oh yeah.


----------



## AuntHen

DeerVictory said:


> Sushi, oh yeah.





AWESOME!!
I absolutely LOVE the blue! I have ALWAYS wanted that color!! You look amazing (especially with both the color and cut) :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb

JoyJoy said:


> Thanks for this, Rusty, but there's a huge back story to this particular person. There is solid evidence from sources off this site, and plenty of evidence here on-site that this person has created numerous names to come here, at times while his primary name has been "on timeout". So, it's baffling why he's still here at all, although I'm sure we'll hear some excuse.


Thank you for answerng the question I didn't quite ask: "Is creating a second alias to return during a time out (not ban) a TOS violation?" Yes, it is. And reasonably so.

-Rusty


----------



## Famouslastwords

I'm pretty sure multiple screen names at all, unless there are multiple users at your address (such as bio and risible) are a TOS violation.


----------



## nykspree8

What if you have multiple screen names because you have multiple personalities living in your head?


----------



## Paquito

Then I have multiple cans of whoop-ass for each one of them.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

imfree said:


> No Banhammer for CP! Ya' gotta' look at
> the context. She used "little s**t" as
> a tern of endearment.


This is soooooooooo true ... hehehe ... I call my nephew that too. LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm pretty sure multiple screen names at all, unless there are multiple users at your address (such as bio and risible) are a TOS violation.



Last I knew, multiple screen names are not a violation, UNLESS they are used to circumvent bans/timeouts, or are used to intentionally deceive people. Like, say, you get into an argument in HP and create an alias to come in and back yourself up. That would be a violation, because you're trying to deceive people. 

There are people who, for example, have separate "pen name" accounts for posting stories on the story board that are different than their usual Dims IDs. That's allowed.

Again... these are/were the general rules as far as I know, and I know nothing about the current situation.


----------



## Famouslastwords

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Last I knew, multiple screen names are not a violation, UNLESS they are used to circumvent bans/timeouts, or are used to intentionally deceive people. Like, say, you get into an argument in HP and create an alias to come in and back yourself up. That would be a violation, because you're trying to deceive people.
> 
> There are people who, for example, have separate "pen name" accounts for posting stories on the story board that are different than their usual Dims IDs. That's allowed.
> 
> Again... these are/were the general rules as far as I know, and I know nothing about the current situation.



Ah I misread the TOS then. My bad. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## daddyoh70

imfree said:


> No Banhammer for CP! Ya' gotta' look at
> the context. She used "little s**t" as
> a tern of endearment.



Good thing... don't want to see her get a dose of this...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Famouslastwords said:


> Ah I misread the TOS then. My bad. Thanks for clarifying.


Not a mod, so I could very well be wrong.


----------



## Famouslastwords

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Not a mod, so I could very well be wrong.



But you used to be D:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Life is tooooo busy.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Random Bathroom Mirror Pic........cuzthatswhatIdo


----------



## Linda

MzDeeZyre said:


> Random Bathroom Mirror Pic........cuzthatswhatIdo



Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Saoirse

few nights ago, waiting for the bff to get his ass dressed so we could hit the town and rock out with our cocks out.

and rock out, we did.


----------



## Allie Cat

I went to a horror-themed costume ball last night. 





And, from last monday, while hanging out with a friend:


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> Random Bathroom Mirror Pic........cuzthatswhatIdo


Soooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia Rose said:


> I went to a horror-themed costume ball last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, from last monday, while hanging out with a friend:


You look amazing, Alicia! LOVE the Holloween outfit!


----------



## Seth Warren

Alicia Rose said:


> I went to a horror-themed costume ball last night.  *pic snipped*



The costume looks great!

Are you planning on going to Cattivo on October 16th (it's a Halloween-themed event)? I'm DJing.

/shameless self-promotion


----------



## Allie Cat

Seth Warren said:


> The costume looks great!
> 
> Are you planning on going to Cattivo on October 16th (it's a Halloween-themed event)? I'm DJing.
> 
> /shameless self-promotion



I hadn't planned on it (or even heard of it), can you give me a link or something?


----------



## Seth Warren

Alicia Rose said:


> I hadn't planned on it (or even heard of it), can you give me a link or something?



Dream a Little Scream event posting on Facebook. You are on Facebook, right? I'm assuming Facebook has data mined the world by this point.


----------



## Allie Cat

Seth Warren said:


> Dream a Little Scream event posting on Facebook. You are on Facebook, right? I'm assuming Facebook has data mined the world by this point.



Nifty, I'll try to make it if I can  Thanks!


----------



## Gingembre

Alicia, that costume is amazing! I'm so going to be copying it for Hallowe'en, thanks!


----------



## littlefairywren

MzDeeZyre said:


> Random Bathroom Mirror Pic........cuzthatswhatIdo



You look gorgeous, MzDee!



Alicia Rose said:


> I went to a horror-themed costume ball last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, from last monday, while hanging out with a friend:



I love your wee top in the second pic, Alicia....you look so pretty


----------



## Paul

MzDeeZyre said:


> Random Bathroom Mirror Pic........cuzthatswhatIdo


Very lovely picture.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Alicia Rose said:


> I went to a horror-themed costume ball last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, from last monday, while hanging out with a friend:



Wow, you actually look like a better woman than I do.


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow, you actually look like a better woman than I do.



Lies!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Alicia Rose said:


> Lies!




No it's the truth!


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> No it's the truth!



Nuh uhs! You're way prettier and womanlyer than I could ever hope to be!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Alicia Rose said:


> Nuh uhs! You're way prettier and womanlyer than I could ever hope to be!



Well thank yas hun.


----------



## Allie Cat

Famouslastwords said:


> Well thank yas hun.



Of course u_u

And to others who commented without speaking dirty lies about themselves , thank you


----------



## bmann0413

Well, everyone is looking great! You guys and gals are all good looking.


----------



## KHayes666

MzDeeZyre said:


> Random Bathroom Mirror Pic........cuzthatswhatIdo



Oh wow, your face looks very pretty in this pic.


----------



## Saoirse

this is what happens when you let me into a Michael's.


----------



## Dromond

That.

Is.

AWESOME!


----------



## Seattlefatlover

This is a beautiful picture of you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Alicia Rose said:


> I went to a horror-themed costume ball last night.
> 
> And, from last monday, while hanging out with a friend:


Holy crap you look fabulous in and out of costume!



Saoirse said:


> this is what happens when you let me into a Michael's.


BWAHAHAHA! Gosh I <3 you! I love Michael's.


----------



## Seattlefatlover

Risible said:


> Lovely pictures, lovely subject, Ella! I love those trumpet vines; got one just this weekend to grow over our pool shed.
> 
> 
> 
> So, did some gardening this weekend, and was finally able to harvest a garlic plant. What a beauty, huh? Big, firm bulb, long stalk - yummy! Decided to do a "Garlic Queen" (not that anyone's competing with me for that, right) pose with the "tiara" (actually a headband - but no ordinary headband!) that I commissioned from Tina (you know, "our" Tina :wubu:, she of the Buddy) last year - a gorgeous organic creation with tiny bumblebees and dragonflies, leaves and flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



This is a really beautiful picture of you :smitten:


----------



## iglooboy55

Saoirse said:


> this is what happens when you let me into a Michael's.



i don't normally herp, but when i herp, i derp.


----------



## iglooboy55

OneWickedAngel said:


> Giving in to my sweet tooth, I hunted down one of my fave moibile food trucks The Big Gay Ice Cream Truck for a sweet treat called "The Gobbler". A vanilla sundae with pumpkin butter, graham crackers and whipped cream. Simple yes, but oh do delightful!



this picture is absolutely fantastic


----------



## Shosh

Christov said:


> Remember folks, you can only get banned if your username starts with C and ends with hristov.



Dont think so dude. I and others have been banned before.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shosh said:


> Dont think so dude. I and others have been banned before.



Easy Shosh, 

True, but how many of you repeat offenders were ever banned less than 24 hours of coming back from a time out? Gotta give the the cheeky charmer his due for that feat. It was just a joke, Shosh, and a near dead one at that -- relax woman. No one is discounting anyone else's accomplishments for being banned/timed-out - :bow:. Go and wear your badges with pride!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

iglooboy55 said:


> this picture is absolutely fantastic


Thanks Igloo! Poor, poor me - I swear that truck is getting all the props (as it should)! LOL


----------



## Shosh

OneWickedAngel said:


> Easy Shosh,
> 
> True, but how many of you repeat offenders were ever banned less than 24 hours of coming back from a time out? Gotta give the the cheeky charmer his due for that feat. It was just a joke, Shosh, and a near dead one at that -- relax woman. No one is discounting anyone else's accomplishments for being banned/timed-out - :bow:. Go and wear your badges with pride!



Christov made the point that you can only get banned if your username is Christov. The amount of bannings he has had was not mentioned, and is unrelated to his statement.

I am saying that people with different usernames have also been banned.

It is kind of a false statement on his part, and I am just setting the record straight, joke or no joke.


----------



## Paquito

...because before your clarification everyone thought that only Christov gets banned?


----------



## Christov

A conspiracy.

But seriously, is Shosh drunk or something? Holy damn.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

:doh:


----------



## FatAndProud

OneWickedAngel said:


> :doh:




Most amazing smiley EVAR.


----------



## Proner

Diversion!  

View attachment DSCN4878.JPG


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Diversion!



gosh darn it if I was a woman in the right country..................

your adorable such a great pic


----------



## iglooboy55

how ya been?
View attachment 100920-204702.jpg


----------



## imfree

FatAndProud said:


> Most amazing smiley EVAR.




Hahaha!!! Check this out, Guys! The Google Image Store
has a great selection of "ban hammer" related pix.
Whoops!, I think I see mine comin'!!! 

View attachment Bannhammer warning.jpeg


----------



## The Fez

relatively good pictures must be coupled with not-so-good ones






It is law.


----------



## KHayes666

Compliments of DestinyBBW's camera and Platinum Puzzy's camerawork.







Yes, I wore a MASH t-shirt to a bbw dance...sue me.


----------



## goofy girl

Me and my best girly at the Ben and Jerry's factory in Vermont


----------



## bmann0413

Me during the summer trip to Florida.


----------



## CarlaSixx

bmann, I am TOTALLY jealous! I know where you are in that pic


----------



## bmann0413

CarlaSixx said:


> bmann, I am TOTALLY jealous! I know where you are in that pic



It's kinda obvious. I'm at Cheese Mountain! 

It's not all that great. No shade, and everything's too small and really pricey.


----------



## ladle

Me....as traced by a flashlight... 

View attachment JDG_4823.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

ladle said:


> Me....as traced by a flashlight...



That is extremely cool.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## LovelyLiz

The Fez said:


> relatively good pictures must be coupled with not-so-good ones
> 
> It is law.



They are both very fun. Is that your girlfriend? She's lovely! And...you can pull off those pink heart sunglasses better than most.


----------



## spiritangel

ladle said:


> Me....as traced by a flashlight...



way way cool 

huggles nice to see you again even if it is just flashlight you lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

bmann0413 said:


> It's kinda obvious. I'm at Cheese Mountain!
> 
> It's not all that great. No shade, and everything's too small and really pricey.



You wouldn't believe how many people around here would have no frikkin clue on Earth! 

I'm sure it's way overpriced cuz of what it is, though  lol.

----

Ladle, that is awesome! Delayed shutter speeds are awesome as all Hell.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Here's a new one of me! 

View attachment Sept Long0000 - Golden 029.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

canadianbbw4u said:


> Here's a new one of me!



Awwww..... great pic!!! Your puppy is gorgeous.... reminds me of my Titus!!


----------



## Inhibited

canadianbbw4u said:


> Here's a new one of me!



aww i luv it, great pic...


----------



## littlefairywren

canadianbbw4u said:


> Here's a new one of me!



What a beautiful pic! You have such lovely eyes, and I loooove your wee friend


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> What a beautiful pic! You have such lovely eyes, and I loooove your wee friend



I totally agree LFW you took the words right outta my head cause that is exactly what I was going to say







my niece and I today I soo wanted a nice pic of us both as I dont have many but she wouldnt let me have just one so this is us


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Taken just a few days ago as I was leaving my house to go meet someone for coffee! 

View attachment sept20th (484 x 701).jpg


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Thanks!! Puppys name is Brutus. He's a big baby.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Taken just a few days ago as I was leaving my house to go meet someone for coffee!



You look good!! If thats what you wear to go for coffee I'd like to see what you wear on a hot date!!!!!


----------



## Scorsese86

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Taken just a few days ago as I was leaving my house to go meet someone for coffee!



You never go wrong with the little black dress


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> I totally agree LFW you took the words right outta my head cause that is exactly what I was going to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my niece and I today I soo wanted a nice pic of us both as I dont have many but she wouldnt let me have just one so this is us


Awesome pic!


----------



## CastingPearls

canadianbbw4u said:


> Here's a new one of me!


Love it and love the pooch! I want one!


----------



## spiritangel

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Taken just a few days ago as I was leaving my house to go meet someone for coffee!



angie you look adorable



and ty cp she is soo cute


----------



## Paul

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Taken just a few days ago as I was leaving my house to go meet someone for coffee!



Lovely picture and dress Angie:happy::blush: Thanks.


----------



## Never2fat4me

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Taken just a few days ago as I was leaving my house to go meet someone for coffee!



A very spiffy ensemble for coffee! Must have been someone important. Whatever the reason, you look AWESOME!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## CarlaSixx

So... I got my hair cut today. Several inches gone. Feels AWESOME.







And a side view for good measure.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

CastingPearls said:


> Love it and love the pooch! I want one!



He's an awesome dog. He's my b'fs actually, but since we live togethor he's half mine!!! Expensive dogs but worth it. I think there are only 3 bulldogs in my whole city of 28,000ppl. He goes everywhere with us, just like a kid


----------



## isamarie69

Turning 41 I felt it was time for some updated photos, So heres a new one of me from today.


----------



## Scorsese86

isamarie69 said:


> Turning 41 I felt it was time for some updated photos, So heres a new one of me from today.



You must be lying about your age! You're 28, top.


----------



## isamarie69

Scorsese86 said:


> You must be lying about your age! You're 28, top.




OHHH To be 28 again, lol heck to be 38 again!
Thank you very much for being kind, I don't mind being 41 as long as i can live to 141 lol.


----------



## Allie Cat

Scorsese86 said:


> You must be lying about your age! You're 28, top.



Aye, I agree. No way, Jose!


----------



## Scorsese86

isamarie69 said:


> OHHH To be 28 again, lol heck to be 38 again!
> Thank you very much for being kind, I don't mind being 41 as long as i can live to 141 lol.



Well... you look a lot better than most women my age... and if I do my math right you're about 17 years my senior. But there is something about 41 this week. A woman in my class told me she was 41, and my jaw dropped. She looked so much younger. What happened with the baby girls in 1969? Did they all get a drop of the fountain of youth?


----------



## CastingPearls

Gratuitous Friday pic whoring:


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> Gratuitous Friday pic whoring:



You've already invaded our dreams, you
might as well come after our cookie jars,
too! You look great.:bow:


----------



## Saoirse

new hair








btw its a wig


----------



## Paquito

Cross-post from BHM board.

I wish I didn't have a glazed look in my eyes, but whatever.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

uh, me...!​
Edited to add Too many great pics to comment individually, but "LOL!", "OMG!", "Gorgeous!" "Schwing!" figure out what goes where-


----------



## chublover350

washed my hair this morning and now my hair is flipping out:| haha i dont get it


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> Gratuitous Friday pic whoring:



Do you want to be my Liz Taylor, and me being Richard Burton? We could have lots of fun.
This is the best compliment I have... it's rather late, Friday, in Norway. My poision of choice took me.
But then I saw you


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

canadianbbw4u said:


> You look good!! If thats what you wear to go for coffee I'd like to see what you wear on a hot date!!!!!



Well, thanks! I'm glad everyone likes the dress! It was definitely a lot fun going out in it. I wasn't really meeting anyone too special, but I do try to look nice when I go out in public, lol


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Gratuitous Friday pic whoring:



Pic whore away! :happy:



Saoirse said:


> new hair



Awesome hair.



OneWickedAngel said:


> uh, me...!



Hi, you!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Taken just a few days ago as I was leaving my house to go meet someone for coffee!



Very cute!! Love the dress hun!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> Do you want to be my Liz Taylor, and me being Richard Burton? We could have lots of fun.
> This is the best compliment I have... it's rather late, Friday, in Norway. My poision of choice took me.
> But then I saw you


God you're SO AWESOME!!!! Thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> God you're SO AWESOME!!!! Thank you, Sweetie!



Lol, I saw "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf" tonight. And you ended up as my favorite co-star
Let's argue and scare away the neighbors!
There' a compliment there somewhere


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Here is one from yesterday after getting ready for work . . . 

View attachment 20100922_83sm.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

chublover350 said:


> washed my hair this morning and now my hair is flipping out:| haha i dont get it



Nice!!!!! :batting:be in cali be in cali be in cali be in cali, Like older woman, LOL sorry shameless chanting.


----------



## isamarie69

Alicia Rose said:


> Aye, I agree. No way, Jose!



Thank you very much, I think its the bad focus of my phone lol.



Scorsese86 said:


> Well... you look a lot better than most women my age... and if I do my math right you're about 17 years my senior. But there is something about 41 this week. A woman in my class told me she was 41, and my jaw dropped. She looked so much younger. What happened with the baby girls in 1969? Did they all get a drop of the fountain of youth?



LOL I hope so, Maybe Moon dust


----------



## isamarie69

CastingPearls said:


> Gratuitous Friday pic whoring:



DEM EYES beautiful! and dem lips too.


----------



## Dromond

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one from yesterday after getting ready for work . . .



If I were your co-worker, I'd have trouble focusing on my job.


----------



## Aust99

chublover350 said:


> washed my hair this morning and now my hair is flipping out:| haha i dont get it



Your so cute!!! Love your eyes. :happy:


----------



## Aust99

CarlaSixx said:


> So... I got my hair cut today. Several inches gone. Feels AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a side view for good measure.


Your too cute.... Stop It!!! :bow: Such a beautiful face and amazing hair. 





:kiss2:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Dromond said:


> If I were your co-worker, I'd have trouble focusing on my job.



LOL thank you!! Shoot everyone at my job is so use to seeing me changing my look up!!


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Gratuitous Friday pic whoring:



I love it when you get to pic whoring! You're gorgeous, Elaine :wubu:



Paquito said:


> Cross-post from BHM board.
> 
> I wish I didn't have a glazed look in my eyes, but whatever.



Cute legs!! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> uh, me...!​
> 
> 
> Edited to add Too many great pics to comment individually, but "LOL!", "OMG!", "Gorgeous!" "Schwing!" figure out what goes where-



Beautiful as ever, OWA!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> uh, me...!​
> Edited to add Too many great pics to comment individually, but "LOL!", "OMG!", "Gorgeous!" "Schwing!" figure out what goes where-


uh.....hot!!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

isamarie69 said:


> Turning 41 I felt it was time for some updated photos, So heres a new one of me from today.



DANG GIRL! Looking hot.  41's got nothing on you!



OneWickedAngel said:


> uh, me...![/CENTER]
> 
> Edited to add Too many great pics to comment individually, but "LOL!", "OMG!", "Gorgeous!" "Schwing!" figure out what goes where-



Radiant!!!!



chublover350 said:


> washed my hair this morning and now my hair is flipping out:| haha i dont get it



Well, aren't you delicious... :eat2:


----------



## isamarie69

mcbeth said:


> DANG GIRL! Looking hot.  41's got nothing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Radiant!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you delicious... :eat2:



Thank you  lol still 1 week til it actually hits.


----------



## ekmanifest

.......... 

View attachment 0114081534.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

ekmanifest said:


> ..........



Very pretty!, I'm liking the peasent top too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Elizabeth -LOL. Why do I think that's the expression you'd have if your date had just told you he'd parked his only car - the Wienermobile - outside the restaurant.


----------



## CastingPearls

ekmanifest said:


> ..........


Such a cute pic! Love the top too!


----------



## Aria Bombshell

taken last weekend....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

OneWickedAngel said:


> uh, me...!​
> Edited to add Too many great pics to comment individually, but "LOL!", "OMG!", "Gorgeous!" "Schwing!" figure out what goes where-



I always feel like i miss out on your wonderful posts by staying mainly on the bhm board. Im glad i ran into this, what a way to start the day. 

Lovely As usual.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aria Bombshell said:


> taken last weekend....



So sultry!


----------



## Allie Cat

Aria Bombshell said:


> taken last weekend....



Rawr. Very nice :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Aria Bombshell said:


> taken last weekend....


Loving the look on your face. You look great in purple!


----------



## Grundig QD40

Nice, Aria!


----------



## Paul

Aria Bombshell said:


> taken last weekend....


Lovely Aria


----------



## activistfatgirl

Modeling the earrings we discussed in the what did you buy thread:





A bonus 'cause I just realized if I smile a certain way, I almost have dimples! Go face fat, way to be cute.





Can I get a pass for not resizing these photos? My old Mac (Hi Stan!) is achingly slow online and I just can't spend another moment posting these photos. Too many minutes have died in this attempt.


----------



## Seth Warren

activistfatgirl said:


> A bonus 'cause I just realized if I smile a certain way, I almost have dimples! Go face fat, way to be cute.



Awwwwwwwwwww! :wubu:



activistfatgirl said:


> Can I get a pass for not resizing these photos? My old Mac (Hi Stan!) is achingly slow online and I just can't spend another moment posting these photos. Too many minutes have died in this attempt.



You get a pass for the dimples and because the photos fit on my monitor perfectly.


----------



## ekmanifest

Thanks so much. And yes, BBMe . . . you've described the look perfectly 



isamarie69 said:


> Very pretty!, I'm liking the peasent top too.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Elizabeth -LOL. Why do I think that's the expression you'd have if your date had just told you he'd parked his only car - the Wienermobile - outside the restaurant.





CastingPearls said:


> Such a cute pic! Love the top too!


----------



## ekmanifest

Great photos! You look beautiful and happy . . . a great combo!



activistfatgirl said:


> Modeling the earrings we discussed in the what did you buy thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bonus 'cause I just realized if I smile a certain way, I almost have dimples! Go face fat, way to be cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a pass for not resizing these photos? My old Mac (Hi Stan!) is achingly slow online and I just can't spend another moment posting these photos. Too many minutes have died in this attempt.


----------



## Paul

activistfatgirl said:


> Modeling the earrings we discussed in the what did you buy thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bonus 'cause I just realized if I smile a certain way, I almost have dimples! Go face fat, way to be cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a pass for not resizing these photos? My old Mac (Hi Stan!) is achingly slow online and I just can't spend another moment posting these photos. Too many minutes have died in this attempt.



OOOOH I love that second picture--your eyes sparkle when you smile:happy:


----------



## imfree

ekmanifest said:


> Thanks so much. And yes, BBMe . . . you've described the look perfectly



EK, you're beautiful:bow:, but I'm thinking that
Wienermobile probably had an obnoxiously
loud polka thing going on the stereo, too.


----------



## Micara

Yep, this is me and I'm eating on a train. 

Cameo by my darling daughter Meg.


----------



## Dromond

ekmanifest said:


> ..........



That's quite an expression. I don't know what you're looking at, but you look either shocked or horrified. lol



Aria Bombshell said:


> taken last weekend....



Purple is definitely your color.



activistfatgirl said:


> Modeling the earrings we discussed in the what did you buy thread:



What a smile! I love it when a woman smiles and it shines through in her eyes.



Micara said:


> Yep, this is me and I'm eating on a train.
> 
> Cameo by my darling daughter Meg.



COOKIES! omnomnomnomnom

I see Meg takes after her mother.


----------



## tonynyc

Micara said:


> Yep, this is me and I'm eating on a train.
> 
> Cameo by my darling daughter Meg.



*Did u polish off the croissant- hope this was dessert *:happy:



activistfatgirl said:


> Modeling the earrings we discussed in the what did you buy thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bonus 'cause I just realized if I smile a certain way, I almost have dimples! Go face fat, way to be cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a pass for not resizing these photos? My old Mac (Hi Stan!) is achingly slow online and I just can't spend another moment posting these photos. Too many minutes have died in this attempt.



*Looking good and eyeglasses are always a win-win *



SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one from yesterday after getting ready for work . . .



*Looking sharp SSBBWMJ and ready to tackle the day *



ekmanifest said:


> ..........



*Just love a B&W photo - has that classic look *



SuperSizedAngie said:


> Taken just a few days ago as I was leaving my house to go meet someone for coffee!



*Dress looks good on you *



isamarie69 said:


> Turning 41 I felt it was time for some updated photos, So heres a new one of me from today.



*Looking good Happy Belated Birthday *



CastingPearls said:


> Gratuitous Friday pic whoring:



*Yoy can "pic whore" as much as you want *



Saoirse said:


> new hair
> 
> *The new hairstyle looks nice on you *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw its a wig





Paquito said:


> Cross-post from BHM board.
> 
> I wish I didn't have a glazed look in my eyes, but whatever.



*Nifty balancing act Paquito*



OneWickedAngel said:


> uh, me...!​
> Edited to add Too many great pics to comment individually, but "LOL!", "OMG!", "Gorgeous!" "Schwing!" figure out what goes where-



*OWA - love the smile - you just glow in this pic - looking forward to seeing you at the Bash*


----------



## tonynyc

Aria Bombshell said:


> taken last weekend....



* Have to add - Purple looks good on you*


----------



## tonynyc

spiritangel said:


> I totally agree LFW you took the words right outta my head cause that is exactly what I was going to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my niece and I today I soo wanted a nice pic of us both as I dont have many but she wouldnt let me have just one so this is us



*Smart niece- you both look great*



CarlaSixx said:


> So... I got my hair cut today. Several inches gone. Feels AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a side view for good measure.



*CarlaSixx: nice haircut*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

activistfatgirl said:


> Modeling the earrings we discussed in the what did you buy thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bonus 'cause I just realized if I smile a certain way, I almost have dimples! Go face fat, way to be cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a pass for not resizing these photos? My old Mac (Hi Stan!) is achingly slow online and I just can't spend another moment posting these photos. Too many minutes have died in this attempt.



That second pic might be one of the best I've seen of you, Tiff. That lipstick (gloss?) is a great shade on you, and the blue you're wearing really brings out your eyes. Very pretty  Tried to rep you - can't yet.


----------



## None

Got a haircut this week.







This was how long it was before I decided to end the 2 year, 1 month streak of no hair cuts.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Thanks for the compliments, y'all. I felt lovely yesterday, which I know tends to exude outwardly. Today - I feel like the walking dead, so photos would not be a good idea!


----------



## Scorsese86

Me, rather drunk. This Friday. Or was it Saturday?
Anyway, I never smile on photos. But I tried here. See how I failed.


----------



## Scorsese86

Micara said:


> Yep, this is me and I'm eating on a train.
> 
> Cameo by my darling daughter Meg.



Let's leave Eric out this...
Can I marry you?


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> Me, rather drunk. This Friday. Or was it Saturday?
> Anyway, I never smile on photos. But I tried here. See how I failed.


No negative talk, sweetie! You have great eyes!!!


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> No negative talk, sweetie! You have great eyes!!!



This was the expression I want to go for when talking to--you-know-who
Is there any negative you want to say, please tell!


----------



## AuntHen

activistfatgirl said:


> Modeling the earrings we discussed in the what did you buy thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bonus 'cause I just realized if I smile a certain way, I almost have dimples! Go face fat, way to be cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a pass for not resizing these photos? My old Mac (Hi Stan!) is achingly slow online and I just can't spend another moment posting these photos. Too many minutes have died in this attempt.



Gorgeous! And I love your scarf!


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> This was the expression I want to go for when talking to--you-know-who
> Is there any negative you want to say, please tell!


Nope..nothing negative---GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Mishty

I love Halloween 'cause of all the cheap little bits you find, like this pretty pretty Princess tiara. How much fun can ya have for a buck.... 

View attachment Image321.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Mishty said:


> I love Halloween 'cause of all the cheap little bits you find, like this pretty pretty Princess tiara. How much fun can ya have for a buck....



Gorgeous, and you have killer lips!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> I love Halloween 'cause of all the cheap little bits you find, like this pretty pretty Princess tiara. How much fun can ya have for a buck....


Larger than life. Awesome!!!!! <You iz da pittiest gurl!!>


----------



## bmann0413

Me trying to look badass during my trip to Florida. This was taken on DelRay Beach.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aria Bombshell said:


> taken last weekend....


Looking fab Aria, love the color of that top.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I always feel like i miss out on your wonderful posts by staying mainly on the bhm board. Im glad i ran into this, what a way to start the day.
> 
> Lovely As usual.


Aww, thank you Hoozay! You do know how to make a gal feel good!:happy:



activistfatgirl said:


> Modeling the earrings we discussed in the what did you buy thread:
> 
> ...snip...


You look amazing and so happy! Beautiful pics!



Micara said:


> Yep, this is me and I'm eating on a train.
> 
> Cameo by my darling daughter Meg.


Scandalous! Do it again!!!



tonynyc said:


> ...snip...
> *OWA - love the smile - you just glow in this pic - looking forward to seeing you at the Bash*


Thank you, Tony! Can't wait to see you again, also! 



None said:


> Got a haircut this week.
> ...snip...


But no cuts in the handsome department, so it's all good. 



Scorsese86 said:


> Me, rather drunk. This Friday. Or was it Saturday?
> Anyway, I never smile on photos. But I tried here. See how I failed.


Dare I ask the poison of choice? You were smiling on the inside, I can tell. 



Mishty said:


> I love Halloween 'cause of all the cheap little bits you find, like this pretty pretty Princess tiara. How much fun can ya have for a buck....


LOL! You are a hoot and a half, and I love it!



bmann0413 said:


> Me *looking very* badass during my trip to Florida. This was taken on DelRay Beach.


You and those darn typos! I fixed it for ya! :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

bmann0413 said:


> Me trying to look badass during my trip to Florida. This was taken on DelRay Beach.


Ahhh Lloyd! You look great!


----------



## Edens_heel

Because it's been a while... and because I need a break from work at the moment:

Taken at the end of July on top of the Squamish Chief, right smack between Whistler and North Vancouver, BC. 

View attachment IMG_1752.jpg


----------



## Fox

This is the most recent picture I have of me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Edens_heel said:


> Because it's been a while... and because I need a break from work at the moment:
> 
> Taken at the end of July on top of the Squamish Chief, right smack between Whistler and North Vancouver, BC.



Looking good, EH! Wait, there's line splitting the sky behind your head. You really are smack between the two!


----------



## chtinkham06

This is me just tonight at my place. 

View attachment 62024_427291506861_608246861_5693061_2046856_n.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

chtinkham06 said:


> This is me just tonight at my place.



Well aren't you a cutie, and such pretty eyes too....welcome to the boards chtinkham06


----------



## mccormick




----------



## Christov

Oh look, a tiny little webcam shot with horrible lighting inside my tiny little student room.


----------



## Allie Cat

Christov said:


> Oh look, a tiny little webcam shot with horrible lighting inside my tiny little student room.



Not going to say it, not going to say it... :blush:


----------



## Ample Pie

Alicia Rose said:


> Not going to say it, not going to say it... :blush:


I hate to quote RHPS call backs again, but "Antici-SAY IT-pation!"


----------



## AmazingAmy

Awesome hair, Christov!


----------



## Aust99

mccormick said:


>



Well HELLO!!!! Your one sexy guy!! :wubu:






:kiss2:


----------



## Mishty

Christov said:


> Oh look, a tiny little webcam shot with horrible lighting inside my tiny little student room.



You look like a rat in a cage.


----------



## Edens_heel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Looking good, EH! Wait, there's line splitting the sky behind your head. You really are smack between the two!



Thanks, Rai! Yeah, I couldn't get a photo that day without the sun messing up the shot a little bit.

Gonna try to take more though, now that I'm slowly getting settled in a new city.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chtinkham06 said:


> This is me just tonight at my place.


Hi Chtinkham, welcome to Dims! Aren't you a cutie-pie!



mccormick said:


> ...*_handsome guy image_*...


Well Hello Mccormick! :batting:



Christov said:


> Oh look, a tiny little webcam shot with horrible lighting inside my tiny little student room.


Goodness, between the dark hair and the lighting! Do you twinkle? If you looked any more pale, FamousLastWords may consider dropping that Cullen guy and having more of a stake in you. 



Mishty said:


> You look like a rat in a cage.


Mishty, thank goodness I love Smashing Pumpkins or I would really be hating your guts right now for the earworm - lol!


----------



## Christov

OneWickedAngel said:


> Goodness, between the dark hair and the lighting! Do you twinkle? If you looked any more pale, FamousLastWords may consider dropping that Cullen guy and having more of a stake in you.


I think she was already talking about putting my face on a pillow.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

isamarie69 said:


> Turning 41 I felt it was time for some updated photos, So heres a new one of me from today.



Take it from someone who has passed their 40th birthday a long time ago; don't look at it as turning 41; look at it as celebrating the second anniversary of your 39 birthday!

And besides, you really do look like you're in your early 30s.


----------



## CarlaSixx

mccormick said:


>



Welcome! Aren't you a sight! :batting:

Christov, I like that haircut on you :happy: And the style, of course. Big and fluffy. Makes you wanna play with it. 









Your hair, you dirty kid


----------



## Tad

activistfatgirl said:


> A bonus 'cause I just realized if I smile a certain way, I almost have dimples! Go face fat, way to be cute.



Go dimples! Your smile really does light up that pic, but the dimple is a bonus  But really I'm posting to squeeee!!! over your glasses and earings complimenting each other in a very cool way. Not like they match directly, but somehow they go together really well, making each look that much cooler I think.


----------



## tonynyc

*Over the weekend*


----------



## Blackjack

Work outfit. Pardon the filthy mirror.


----------



## littlefairywren

tonynyc said:


> *Over the weekend*



Looking fine, Tony!


----------



## Allie Cat

Rebecca said:


> I hate to quote RHPS call backs again, but "Antici-SAY IT-pation!"



I was going to say something about how Christov is one of the most attractive male-type people to ever exist. Yanno, the usual


----------



## Dromond

Alicia Rose said:


> I was going to say something about how Christov is one of the most attractive male-type people to ever exist. Yanno, the usual



And you said that about me once. Hmph. Women are so fickle.


----------



## isamarie69

tonynyc said:


> *Did u polish off the croissant- hope this was dessert *:happy:
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking good and eyeglasses are always a win-win *
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking sharp SSBBWMJ and ready to tackle the day *
> 
> 
> 
> *Just love a B&W photo - has that classic look *
> 
> 
> 
> *Dress looks good on you *
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking good Happy Belated Birthday *
> 
> 
> 
> *Yoy can "pic whore" as much as you want *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nifty balancing act Paquito*
> 
> 
> 
> *OWA - love the smile - you just glow in this pic - looking forward to seeing you at the Bash*



Thank you very much, actually 4 more days to go


----------



## isamarie69

Scorsese86 said:


> Me, rather drunk. This Friday. Or was it Saturday?
> Anyway, I never smile on photos. But I tried here. See how I failed.



LOL Drunk looks great on you


----------



## isamarie69

Mishty said:


> I love Halloween 'cause of all the cheap little bits you find, like this pretty pretty Princess tiara. How much fun can ya have for a buck....



Looking like a true diva!


----------



## isamarie69

Edens_heel said:


> Because it's been a while... and because I need a break from work at the moment:
> 
> Taken at the end of July on top of the Squamish Chief, right smack between Whistler and North Vancouver, BC.


LOL Your avatar really looks just like you awesome!



chtinkham06 said:


> This is me just tonight at my place.


You are darling!



mccormick said:


>



WOW!



Christov said:


> Oh look, a tiny little webcam shot with horrible lighting inside my tiny little student room.



Wow wow, WOW!


Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Take it from someone who has passed their 40th birthday a long time ago; don't look at it as turning 41; look at it as celebrating the second anniversary of your 39 birthday!
> 
> And besides, you really do look like you're in your early 30s.



Thank you very much, lol Im trying to hold on to 16, its my 25th anniversary.



tonynyc said:


> *Over the weekend*



WOW WOW WOW, All you men look so handsome, I could sit on this thread all day.


Blackjack said:


> Work outfit. Pardon the filthy mirror.



LOL Thats what you really look like, different then i pictured, but i think even better, very handsome


----------



## HDANGEL15

Blackjack said:


> Work outfit. Pardon the filthy mirror.



*I think your hair looks GREAT short!!!!*


----------



## KHayes666

After the horrible week I had...being on the high seas with the one I love cured everything.

Bring on next weekend


----------



## Mishty

KHayes666 said:


> After the horrible week I had...being on the high seas with the one I love cured everything.
> 
> Bring on next weekend



Awwwwwwwwww Kevvy :wubu:

How precious!


----------



## Allie Cat

Dromond said:


> And you said that about me once. Hmph. Women are so fickle.



One of! He's one, you're the other 

Edit: And both equally unattainable


----------



## Scorsese86

tonynyc said:


> *Over the weekend*



Tony: great comments, great clothes, great guy


----------



## sarie

'i think i'm big meech, look at my timepiece.'

(my friend is clearly superpumped about her new iphone and the hipstamatic app) 

View attachment yay.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> *Over the weekend*


Hummina hummina! Be still my heart!


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> Oh look, a tiny little webcam shot with horrible lighting inside my tiny little student room.


You are criminally cute. Stop it!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tonight, post-haircut and highlights. Apologies for no makeup and crappy lighting.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tonight, post-haircut and highlights. Apologies for no makeup and crappy lighting.


Gorgeous, really!


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tonight, post-haircut and highlights. Apologies for no makeup and crappy lighting.



I had no idea your hair was so long, since it's so short in your profile pic.  You look lovely! And the hair is awesome!


----------



## Aust99

Love the hair colour BBM and your style is lovely. Great colour!!


----------



## bmann0413

Another Florida trip picture.


----------



## JoeVanHalen

Chilllin in the toilets at work, trying to avoid work lol


----------



## CarlaSixx

Going out to celebrate my mom's birthday in a bit.

Wearing a Pride necklace my friend bought me cuz I miss him and all my other friends who moved away.
But he's coming to visit on Friday!


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> Going out to celebrate my mom's birthday in a bit.
> 
> Wearing a Pride necklace my friend bought me cuz I miss him and all my other friends who moved away.
> But he's coming to visit on Friday!


Loving the makeup and hair!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CarlaSixx said:


> Going out to celebrate my mom's birthday in a bit.
> 
> Wearing a Pride necklace my friend bought me cuz I miss him and all my other friends who moved away.
> But he's coming to visit on Friday!



You look great Carla! I so wish I could do dramatic eyes like that! Have a good time with your mother today and an even better time with your friend on Friday!


----------



## midnightrogue

tonynyc said:


> *Over the weekend*



you look cool.


----------



## midnightrogue

went to brussels last weekend.


----------



## AuntHen

midnightrogue said:


> went to brussels last weekend.




you look great and what a beautiful place (love the buildings)!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Heh, that little girl to the right is adorable.


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> Heh, that little girl to the right is adorable.




she is laying wait for midnightrogue perhaps?


----------



## midnightrogue

AmazingAmy said:


> Heh, that little girl to the right is adorable.



proberly Roma :/ :huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*went to sephora and over spent on my budget....got DOLLED up * 

View attachment 59826_435213261967_583391967_5645259_2856269_n.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> Gorgeous, really!





mcbeth said:


> I had no idea your hair was so long, since it's so short in your profile pic.  You look lovely! And the hair is awesome!





Aust99 said:


> Love the hair colour BBM and your style is lovely. Great colour!!



Thank you so much, ladies.


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to sephora and over spent on my budget....got DOLLED up *


Love that color eyeliner! Looking good!


----------



## Saoirse

my new toy came today!! its a mandolin, you sickos.


----------



## Paul

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tonight, post-haircut and highlights. Apologies for no makeup and crappy lighting.


A very lovely haircut BBM. It suits you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sorry for the pic-whoring.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the pic-whoring.


Beautiful! Hey, is that one of Tina's rose rings???


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the pic-whoring.



You look lovely, BBM. I love the colour of your pretty dress too, it suits you


----------



## Paul

CastingPearls said:


> Beautiful! Hey, is that one of Tina's rose rings???


Fantastic pictures BBM. Burgundy is a good colour for you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> Beautiful! Hey, is that one of Tina's rose rings???



Good eye! It sure is.  You can't see them, but I'm wearing the purple lampwork earrings, too.


----------



## nettie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the pic-whoring.



Beautiful dress! You look gorgeous!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

littlefairywren said:


> You look lovely, BBM. I love the colour of your pretty dress too, it suits you



Thank you so much, LFW! :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

nettie said:


> Beautiful dress! You look gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Dromond

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the pic-whoring.



You should be apologizing instead for not posting enough pictures.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> You should be apologizing instead for not posting enough pictures.



What, does this mean you're not taking me off the crush list? 

ROFL :happy:


----------



## R. Mutt

sarie said:


> 'i think i'm big meech, look at my timepiece.'
> 
> (my friend is clearly superpumped about her new iphone and the hipstamatic app)



that's a pretty sweet watch. i've had that rick ross in my head the past two days, it's ridiculous. larry hoover.


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> Going out to celebrate my mom's birthday in a bit.
> 
> Wearing a Pride necklace my friend bought me cuz I miss him and all my other friends who moved away.
> But he's coming to visit on Friday!



You are just gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the pic-whoring.



It's always a pleasure to see pictures of you, hun:wubu:


----------



## bmann0413

HDANGEL15 said:


> *went to sephora and over spent on my budget....got DOLLED up *



OMG, it's your face. WOW. :smitten:


----------



## tioobs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the pic-whoring.



You are amazing !! kiss


----------



## Seth Warren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the pic-whoring.



Don't be.


----------



## Dmitra

I was going to quote quotes and gush over pics but I found myself going back further and further until I decided to just say a thread-targeting *ADORABLE *<3 and slack my way out of things. 

I finally got my new mobile and here are a couple of pics of me goofing around trying to see how it works. I'm not sure what I was thinking of when taking the pic with glasses but I love the absurd so thought I'd include it. :d 

View attachment GoofyGlassesCar.jpg


View attachment NicerSansGlassesCar.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

They're really lovely pics, Dmitra!


----------



## furious styles

chillen.


----------



## Dmitra

CarlaSixx said:


> They're really lovely pics, Dmitra!



Thanks, Carla.  Now your pics are always beautiful, especially those chocolate eyes!


----------



## ladle

It's just me looking grumpy 

View attachment me1.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

ladle said:


> It's just me looking grumpy



but you look soo good grumpy suits you (hmm that isnt a good thing) but great pic


----------



## CastingPearls

ladle said:


> It's just me looking grumpy


Grumpy is fine. You look good.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dmitra said:


> I was going to quote quotes and gush over pics but I found myself going back further and further until I decided to just say a thread-targeting *ADORABLE *<3 and slack my way out of things.
> 
> I finally got my new mobile and here are a couple of pics of me goofing around trying to see how it works. I'm not sure what I was thinking of when taking the pic with glasses but I love the absurd so thought I'd include it. :d


Pretty in Pink! Love the glasses!


----------



## littlefairywren

Dmitra said:


> I was going to quote quotes and gush over pics but I found myself going back further and further until I decided to just say a thread-targeting *ADORABLE *<3 and slack my way out of things.
> 
> I finally got my new mobile and here are a couple of pics of me goofing around trying to see how it works. I'm not sure what I was thinking of when taking the pic with glasses but I love the absurd so thought I'd include it. :d



You look so cute, Dmitra....and I love your glasses! :happy: 



ladle said:


> It's just me looking grumpy



Great shot, ladle. Did you take this yourself?


----------



## Proner

Follow Ladle black and white  

View attachment DSCN4902.JPG


----------



## Ola

Me as of five seconds ago. If I shaved off the hair and the beard, I could totally pass for Doctor Evil!


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Follow Ladle black and white



and another great pic so serious black and white suits you as well

too cute Ola


and dmitra you look adorable in the pink


----------



## thatgirl08




----------



## nikola090




----------



## AuntHen

Dmitra said:


> I was going to quote quotes and gush over pics but I found myself going back further and further until I decided to just say a thread-targeting *ADORABLE *<3 and slack my way out of things.
> 
> I finally got my new mobile and here are a couple of pics of me goofing around trying to see how it works. I'm not sure what I was thinking of when taking the pic with glasses but I love the absurd so thought I'd include it. :d



cute! 



furious styles said:


> chillen.



you always look cool! 



ladle said:


> It's just me looking grumpy



Very nice pic... like the black and white!



Proner said:


> Follow Ladle black and white



Brooding and handsome 



Ola said:


> Me as of five seconds ago. If I shaved off the hair and the beard, I could totally pass for Doctor Evil!



haha... I love the pinky!



thatgirl08 said:


>



awww..haven't seen any of you in awhile! Pretty as always :happy:


----------



## evilvampire

thatgirl08 said:


>





Uhm...... well damn.... pretty


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Ladle, you look good in black & white.


----------



## Linda

thirtiesgirl said:


> Ladle, you look good in black & white.





..... or anything for that matter.


----------



## LovelyLiz

furious styles said:


> chillen.



villainously. oh wait, that doesn't rhyme.



Ola said:


> Me as of five seconds ago. If I shaved off the hair and the beard, I could totally pass for Doctor Evil!



i like you. you gots some character. 



thatgirl08 said:


> [thatgirl08pic]



DANG sister! You are looking amazing!


----------



## littlefairywren

thatgirl08 said:


>



Woot, i'ts been ages since you posted a pic of your lovely self....and you are just as adorable as ever :happy:



Linda said:


> ..... or anything for that matter.



Hahaha, that right there is why you are soooo cool


----------



## thatgirl08

Thank you everyone


----------



## Dmitra

ladle said:


> It's just me looking grumpy



Couldn't give grump rep, poop!! IOU.



CastingPearls said:


> Pretty in Pink! Love the glasses!



Thanks, CP.  And to think I used to hate pink, too.



littlefairywren said:


> You look so cute, Dmitra....and I love your glasses! :happy:



<3 LFW <3 Ta!



Proner said:


> Follow Ladle black and white



Handsome as ever, love B&W photos!



Ola said:


> Me as of five seconds ago. If I shaved off the hair and the beard, I could totally pass for Doctor Evil!



Very cute!



spiritangel said:


> and another great pic so serious black and white suits you as well
> 
> too cute Ola
> 
> and dmitra you look adorable in the pink



Thank you, lovely ms. spiritangel. 



thatgirl08 said:


>



You're so pretty and I love the nosering, too. 



fat9276 said:


> cute!



Thanks! 

Hmm, looks like Nikola got lost in the multiquotes: Seems like it's been awhile since you posted. Great shirt and nice to see you again!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Linda said:


> ..... or anything for that matter.



I could say something quite pervy right now.


----------



## Linda

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I could say something quite pervy right now.



I think most of us were thinking it.


----------



## ladle

What a bunch of randy ladies....for the record, I look pretty fucking amazing in NOTHING too....


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> What a bunch of randy ladies....for the record, I look pretty fucking amazing in NOTHING too....





Uhm, I call shenanigans unless you have some proof.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

That's what we thought.


----------



## Allie Cat

thatgirl08 said:


>



So like, you're really cute. :blush:


----------



## spiritangel

ladle said:


> What a bunch of randy ladies....for the record, I look pretty fucking amazing in NOTHING too....



I can't be the only one thinking Id like pics to back up that statement cant I???


----------



## mszwebs

Me and some beautiful ladies in San Francisco.


----------



## LovelyLiz

mszwebs said:


> Me and some beautiful ladies in San Francisco.



What fun! You guys look great. Love the wind effects happening to the hair.


----------



## succubus_dxb

mszwebs said:


> Me and some beautiful ladies in San Francisco.



ahhh what a great photo!


----------



## Linda

mszwebs said:


> Me and some beautiful ladies in San Francisco.



I love this picture. You all look great.


----------



## Famouslastwords

mszwebs said:


> Me and some beautiful ladies in San Francisco.



Wow, you all loook gorgeous.


----------



## CarlaSixx

So I went out with friends last night.
Clear out our energy... get some fun in our system.
We've all been through a lot this month.
And cameras were involved at the more appropriate times, thank God! lol.
I may or may not have flashed a few people a few times... :doh: lol.

:blush:

But, you know... all in good fun, lol.

So here's a more appropriate pic of me and my friends from last night.
Still waiting on ones from the other camera, lol.


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> So I went out with friends last night.
> Clear out our energy... get some fun in our system.
> We've all been through a lot this month.
> And cameras were involved at the more appropriate times, thank God! lol.
> I may or may not have flashed a few people a few times... :doh: lol.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> But, you know... all in good fun, lol.
> 
> So here's a more appropriate pic of me and my friends from last night.
> Still waiting on ones from the other camera, lol.



Carla, I have meant to tell you this 4ever but you look like a good friend of mine from Cali names Jules... it is so weird how similar you look except her hair is lighter... she is gorgeous too... a man magnet like you


----------



## CarlaSixx

Lol! There's something I've never been called  a man magnet! Haha. Prbably cuz I'm not one though. Lol.

I think everyone out there has a twin in the world. It's just to find the twin that's the hard part lol.


----------



## KittyKitten

Hey all!!!!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


>



Aww, you are so pretty:smitten:
I miss your sets, sweetie. Hope you are doing okay:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> So I went out with friends last night.
> Clear out our energy... get some fun in our system.
> We've all been through a lot this month.
> And cameras were involved at the more appropriate times, thank God! lol.
> I may or may not have flashed a few people a few times... :doh: lol.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> But, you know... all in good fun, lol.
> 
> So here's a more appropriate pic of me and my friends from last night.
> Still waiting on ones from the other camera, lol.



Looking gorgeous:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

mszwebs said:


> Me and some beautiful ladies in San Francisco.



Some beautiful ladies indeed!


----------



## Allie Cat

happyface83 said:


> Hey all!!!!!



Hey hey hey! Nice skirt


----------



## Christov

I know I look smug, but I'm really battling the hangover from hell.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Awww, slightly curly hair. Looking sharp, Christov, even if you don't feel it.

Also, does anyone else think he has the cutest Cupid's bow?


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> I know I look smug, but I'm really battling the hangover from hell.


You make scruffy look good, kid.


----------



## daddyoh70

furious styles said:


> chillen.



You've got more freakin'  in your pinky than I have in my whole freakin' body. :really sad:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> I know I look smug, but I'm really battling the hangover from hell.



You look like you need some chicken soup and a good cuddle :happy: Awww...


----------



## lalatx

Went to the warehouse district and 6th street last night... Yager shots, drinks, lots of dancing, randomness til 6 am and making out with a really hot guy.. all and all a great night.

Only the 2nd time I have worn this dress but I have posted pics both times. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## furious styles

daddyoh70 said:


> You've got more freakin'  in your pinky than I have in my whole freakin' body. :really sad:



nonsense sir. you lead the league in cool


----------



## LovelyLiz

Okay...this is the most recent pic of me I have. This is after some quite serious birthday pre-partying on behalf of the birth of the lovely and kind isamarie69, at her birthday celebration last night at the Butterfly Lounge. Good times.


----------



## isamarie69

mcbeth said:


> Okay...this is the most recent pic of me I have. This is after some quite serious birthday pre-partying on behalf of the birth of the lovely and kind isamarie69, at her birthday celebration last night at the Butterfly Lounge. Good times.



We sooooo rocked those glasses, I wish we would have taken some with the star glasses.


----------



## OutbackZack

Me playing around with my new Canon. Had to bend over into the light to get a good shot. 

View attachment IMG_0023.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

OutbackZack said:


> Me playing around with my new Canon. Had to bend over into the light to get a good shot.



I totally approve :happy:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Cute.jpg


I love pretty headbands. I have a million of them.


----------



## Proner

spiritangel said:


> and another great pic so serious black and white suits you as well
> 
> k





fat9276 said:


> Brooding and handsome





Dmitra said:


> Handsome as ever, love B&W photos!



Sorry for being so late but thank you everyone! :happy:


----------



## willowmoon

Decided to take some updated pics ...


----------



## Aust99

Awwwwww! You got a haircut! Looking great there Willowmoon...



:kiss2:


----------



## AmazingAmy

This is really as recent as it gets...


----------



## Mishty

willowmoon said:


> Decided to take some updated pics ...



Makes you look loads younger... Like a wee willowboy



AMY!!!!

I'm headed your way Juno!


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> This is really as recent as it gets...



Well it was good for a while and then a pop-up ad showed up for a new Steven Seagal film which scared the bejeezus out of me. I almost ran out of the room screaming, but then I realized I could close the ad. 

Close call ....

Very nice, AmazingAmy!


----------



## AmazingAmy

willowmoon said:


> Well it was good for a while and then a pop-up ad showed up for a new Steven Seagal film which scared the bejeezus out of me. I almost ran out of the room screaming, but then I realized I could close the ad.
> 
> Close call ....
> 
> Very nice, AmazingAmy!



Lol, he was in no way associated with me.

Though I think I'd prefer being spooked by Steven Seagal to the amount of people requesting my boobs' company right now...


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> Lol, he was in no way associated with me.
> 
> Though I think I'd prefer being spooked by Steven Seagal to the amount of people requesting my boobs' company right now...



Yeah I just noticed those comments too. CLASSY. Hey I see Alicia is there too -- cool!


----------



## kristineirl

willowmoon said:


> Decided to take some updated pics ...



it looks fantastic :]


----------



## OneWickedAngel

willowmoon said:


> Decided to take some updated pics ...



Be still my updated heart!! Looking good WM, loving the haircut.


----------



## largenlovely

Me and some friends went to BayFest this weekend and saw a buttload of bands. Motley Crue, Skillet, Papa Roach, Shinedown, Saving Abel, and Tonic. I had sooooooooooo much fun!!! 

View attachment Stripes.jpg


----------



## evilvampire

largenlovely said:


> Me and some friends went to BayFest this weekend and saw a buttload of bands. Motley Crue, Skillet, Papa Roach, Shinedown, Saving Abel, and Tonic. I had sooooooooooo much fun!!!




Damn sounds like a freaking blast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evilvampire

lalatx said:


> Went to the warehouse district and 6th street last night... Yager shots, drinks, lots of dancing, randomness til 6 am and making out with a really hot guy.. all and all a great night.
> 
> Only the 2nd time I have worn this dress but I have posted pics both times.




Thats what im talking about.... except I would have switched the yager with Tequila baby hehehhe....


----------



## daddyoh70

furious styles said:


> nonsense sir. you lead the league in cool



Pshaw, you are too kind :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> Okay...this is the most recent pic of me I have. This is after some quite serious birthday pre-partying on behalf of the birth of the lovely and kind isamarie69, at her birthday celebration last night at the Butterfly Lounge. Good times.




oh my gosh...I soo wanna hang out with you! haha


----------



## littlefairywren

lalatx said:


> Went to the warehouse district and 6th street last night... Yager shots, drinks, lots of dancing, randomness til 6 am and making out with a really hot guy.. all and all a great night.
> 
> Only the 2nd time I have worn this dress but I have posted pics both times.



You are just so adorable! Love your wee dress too, lala 



mcbeth said:


> Okay...this is the most recent pic of me I have. This is after some quite serious birthday pre-partying on behalf of the birth of the lovely and kind isamarie69, at her birthday celebration last night at the Butterfly Lounge. Good times.



Brilliant pic! Looks like you were having a blast.



willowmoon said:


> Decided to take some updated pics ...



It suits you, willowmoon!


----------



## LovelyLiz

isamarie69 said:


> We sooooo rocked those glasses, I wish we would have taken some with the star glasses.



It's okay, we were too busy having fun and celebrating you to be taking pics all night. 



fat9276 said:


> oh my gosh...I soo wanna hang out with you! haha



Yes! Do you ever get back to CA???? If so, we will organize a meetup in your honor! 



littlefairywren said:


> Brilliant pic! Looks like you were having a blast.



Thanks! It was really fun. The grainy camera phone pic doesn't begin to capture it tho... lol.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

mcbeth said:


> Okay...this is the most recent pic of me I have. This is after some quite serious birthday pre-partying on behalf of the birth of the lovely and kind isamarie69, at her birthday celebration last night at the Butterfly Lounge. Good times.



You're a disco-glam goddess with the funky glasses, bright green top, and cleav_AGE_! (that would be the French pronunciation that all disco divas use, with the accent on the AHHGE).


----------



## LovelyLiz

thirtiesgirl said:


> You're a disco-glam goddess with the funky glasses, bright green top, and cleav_AGE_! (that would be the French pronunciation that all disco divas use, with the accent on the AHHGE).



Thanks, girl.  Sorry I didn't get the chance to meet you. Hope you got some good rest.


----------



## tonynyc

*
At a street faire this past summer - had the rare honor and pleasure of seeing legendary actor-Eli Wallach. What amazing stamina- Mr. Wallach was at the table for a good while to meet many of his fans *


----------



## snuffy2000

I was the subject to a random photography session :happy:










Random snap from the Renaissance Festival


----------



## Aust99

Your a cutie... Sexy eyes!


----------



## willowmoon

Aust99 said:


> Awwwwww! You got a haircut! Looking great there Willowmoon...
> :kiss2:





Mishty said:


> Makes you look loads younger... Like a wee willowboy





kristineirl said:


> it looks fantastic :]





OneWickedAngel said:


> Be still my updated heart!! Looking good WM, loving the haircut.





littlefairywren said:


> It suits you, willowmoon!



Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

In costume as Valerie of Josie & the Pussy cats at the NJ Bash Saturday




meow...?


----------



## largenlovely

omg it was..i hadn't had that much fun in ages...Papa Roach put on the best show of the whole weekend!! .... Shinedown was pretty good but i was just a wee bit tipsy and don't remember a whole lot of it LOL...but what i do remember was fabulous.

We were close enough to Motley crue that i got a few amazing pictures  and they had a good amount of pyrotechnics which was lots of fun...So yeah...it was a total blast 



evilvampire said:


> Damn sounds like a freaking blast!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Fresh(ish) out of the shower this morning


----------



## evilvampire

largenlovely said:


> omg it was..i hadn't had that much fun in ages...Papa Roach put on the best show of the whole weekend!! .... Shinedown was pretty good but i was just a wee bit tipsy and don't remember a whole lot of it LOL...but what i do remember was fabulous.
> 
> We were close enough to Motley crue that i got a few amazing pictures  and they had a good amount of pyrotechnics which was lots of fun...So yeah...it was a total blast



Shinedown hmmmmm they are from Jacksonville i believe.... where im from  nothing mixestogether like people drinking and fire LOL


----------



## Dmitra

willowmoon said:


> Decided to take some updated pics ...



You could be one of The 300 with that nice haircut.

This is SPARTA! /boot




OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume as Valerie of Josie & the Pussy cats at the NJ Bash Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meow...?



One of my most favorite cartoons as a kiddie, you look fantastic!


----------



## isamarie69

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume as Valerie of Josie & the Pussy cats at the NJ Bash Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meow...?



I saw these photos in the NJ Bash thread, You guys looked so cute, Did you make them?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume as Valerie of Josie & the Pussy cats at the NJ Bash Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meow...?



Ultra hot- you look good in everything you wear! :bow:



HottiMegan said:


> Fresh(ish) out of the shower this morning



Very lovely


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume as Valerie of Josie & the Pussy cats at the NJ Bash Saturday
> ...snipped Kittybeauty IMG... meow...?



'Mere, Bad/Good Girl, 'n' purr for me.:happy:

Hopefully, Alleigh won't get too jealous.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dmitra said:


> ...snip...
> One of my most favorite cartoons as a kiddie, you look fantastic!



One of mine also! Thanks!:happy: It amused me how many could not remember my character's name. 



isamarie69 said:


> I saw these photos in the NJ Bash thread, You guys looked so cute, Did you make them?







Parts were ordered (custom-made leopard catsuits), parts were made and added-on (white bibs-collars, cat tails), parts were custom modified (shades, drum sticks, cat ears, tambourine) and the guitar was custom built for Josie (Aris/Lipmixgirl). Alexander (Keith/Placebo) actually dyed a pair of white pants and drew in the pinstripes for his costume. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ultra hot- you look good in everything you wear! :bow:
> ...snip...


Thank you, Greenie! The hardest part was remembering not to crush my "tail" whenever I sat down, lol.


imfree said:


> 'Mere, Bad/Good Girl, 'n' purr for me.:happy:
> 
> Hopefully, Alleigh won't get too jealous.


Why should Alleigh be jealous? She gets all the electrifying belly rubs!


Thanks all -- it was a blast from the moment we were spotted to say the least!

(Valerie Brown, Josie McCoy and Melody Valetine


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> One of mine also! Thanks!:happy: It amused me how many could not remember my character's name.
> 
> ...snipped great IMG, sorry, Guys...
> 
> Parts were ordered (custom-made leopard catsuits), parts were made and added-on (white bibs-collars, cat tails), parts were custom modified (shades, drum sticks, cat ears, tambourine) and the guitar was custom built for Josie (Aris/Lipmixgirl). Alexander (Keith/Placebo) actually dyed a pair of white pants and drew in the pinstripes for his costume.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Greenie! The hardest part was remembering not to crush my "tail" whenever I sat down, lol.
> 
> *Why should Alleigh be jealous? She gets all the electrifying belly rubs!
> *
> 
> Thanks all -- it was a blast from the moment we were spotted to say the least!
> 
> (Valerie Brown, Josie McCoy and Melody Valetine



You're astutely powerful observation has nailed the truth!
A BBK, who's mostly Maine Coon (20lb monster when fully
grown), is bound to get a few good belly rubs! She already
loves to cuddle.:happy:

Love ya', Raiv, your wit and humor have me smile and really
brightened my day more than once!:bow::happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

At the NJ bash Saturday night - if you didn't come, this is what you're missing!


----------



## tonynyc

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At the NJ bash Saturday night - if you didn't come, this is what you're missing!



*I can imagine many a hearts being broken by this photo alone... *


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume as Valerie of Josie & the Pussy cats at the NJ Bash Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meow...?



*Awesome costume ...what a great job*


----------



## Blockierer

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At the NJ bash Saturday night - if you didn't come, this is what you're missing!


cute  
your making men mad 

:smitten:


----------



## Allie Cat

Blockierer said:


> cute
> your making men mad
> 
> :smitten:



And at least one woman.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Decided to take some updated pics ...




Zomg! It _IS_ Short! :O! 

Though, as others have pointed out, it looks really good on you too. :]


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Zomg! 

<3 Josie and The Pussycats = Win

YOU Dressed up like Valerie? = Doublewin 

....Your just too full of win, I'm afraid.


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> Decided to take some updated pics ...


VERY nice!!!!!!


----------



## FatAndProud

furious styles said:


> chillen.



like a villian.


----------



## FatAndProud

How's about a moving picture? You guys are so 1990 right now with your digital pictures and what not.

(P.S. I'm super hyped in every video because that's how I roll.)


----------



## Dromond

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At the NJ bash Saturday night - if you didn't come, this is what you're missing!



CURSE MY LOCATION AND LACK OF FUNDS! CURSE IT, I SAY!


----------



## Allie Cat

Dromond said:


> CURSE MY LOCATION AND LACK OF FUNDS! CURSE IT, I SAY!



Curse it! Curse it! Curse the Baggins! Gollum.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Because I had, as many above have lamented, neither the funds nor the proper transportation to go to the Bash....eh, myself playing out with the band on Saturday afternoon. Giving this Telecaster a proper test run after a refinish and a reassembly.


----------



## spiritangel

wow the bash looked amazing


sooo many awesome pics I get sooo behind in this thread all the time your all sexy godesses and gods!!!!!!


ok this is in the nakey pics thread literally taken about half an hour ago but I love how it turned out soo much when playing with the oil pain feature in pain.net (poormans photoshop ie free) that I am posting it here as you cant see anything but my arms and head


----------



## CastingPearls

Just gorgeous Amanda. I love the oil paint effect! All you need is wings!


----------



## Seth Warren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At the NJ bash Saturday night - if you didn't come, this is what you're missing!



Your smashing posterior doesn't make New Jersey any closer, however, as I gaze upon it (with all that entails), I ponder: is there any reason we here in Western Pennsylvania couldn't put on our own bash? Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Allie Cat

Seth Warren said:


> Your smashing posterior doesn't make New Jersey any closer, however, as I gaze upon it (with all that entails), I ponder: is there any reason we here in Western Pennsylvania couldn't put on our own bash? Hmmmmmm...



We really should. Somebody should. Not me, I suck at organizing.


----------



## Saoirse

today:


----------



## Aust99

Love your hair!!


----------



## bmann0413

Enjoying a Shirley Temple. Quite tasty, actually.


----------



## largenlovely

oh you're from Jacksonville? Very cool  Are you heading to DeLuna fest in Pensacola? They're having Stone Temple Pilots, 311, Better than Ezra, 30 Seconds to Mars and a whole slew of other people....i hear it's gonna be a blast. I wanted to go but Bayfest was here in Mobile, all my friends were going to Bayfest and the tickets were cheaper here...so...i had to go with Bayfest lol






evilvampire said:


> Shinedown hmmmmm they are from Jacksonville i believe.... where im from  nothing mixestogether like people drinking and fire LOL


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> wow the bash looked amazing
> 
> 
> sooo many awesome pics I get sooo behind in this thread all the time your all sexy godesses and gods!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ok this is in the nakey pics thread literally taken about half an hour ago but I love how it turned out soo much when playing with the oil pain feature in pain.net (poormans photoshop ie free) that I am posting it here as you cant see anything but my arms and head



Very cool pic, I like this style!


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> Very cool pic, I like this style!



thanks willowmoon


I must learn not to post at crazy am times that should be paint not pain lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

There were multiple requests for the front view, so here you go.


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There were multiple requests for the front view, so here you go.



Oh my. Ohhh my.  I likes what I sees. My brain has stopped working now...


----------



## LalaCity

I've been away so long I'm sure no one remembers me. I hate having my photo taken and I make anyone who snaps one of me promise to get rid of it instantly, so I have nothing very good. This is the best I could do with a crappy webcam, bad lighting and a messy bedroom:


----------



## Allie Cat

LalaCity said:


> I've been away so long I'm sure no one remembers me. I hate having my photo taken and I make anyone who snaps one of me promise to get rid of it instantly, so I have nothing very good. This is the best I could do with a crappy webcam, bad lighting and a messy bedroom:



Snrrk. You're very cute, why do you have having your picture taken?


----------



## LalaCity

Alicia Rose said:


> Snrrk. You're very cute, why do you have having your picture taken?



They all seem to come out absolutely hideously. Trust me, I'm very un-photogenic. I always have one eye closed or a dorky look on my face or something has dribbled down my chin and no one has told me about it (god -- I sound like a real degenerate. Wonder why they let me out in public?). 

I had to take a dozen shots just to get a couple that seemed all right.

But thank you, you're very kind! 

P.S. I just looked at your profile pic -- you're very cute too, by the by...


----------



## Blockierer

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There were multiple requests for the front view, so here you go.


Hot, hot hot :smitten:
Thanks for sharing


----------



## thatgirl08

LalaCity said:


> I've been away so long I'm sure no one remembers me. I hate having my photo taken and I make anyone who snaps one of me promise to get rid of it instantly, so I have nothing very good. This is the best I could do with a crappy webcam, bad lighting and a messy bedroom:



I remember you! Cute pictures :]


----------



## Mishty

Just now at the bar, but now I'm home.
Thank jesus. 

View attachment 1008002108.jpg


View attachment 1008002230.jpg


----------



## LalaCity

thatgirl08 said:


> Cute pictures :]



Yours too, sweetie.  I tried to rep you but the danged internet machine wouldn't let me. Said I'd repped you too recently. How long ago did I last rep you -- a year? Oy!


----------



## Twilley

Mishty said:


> Just now at the bar, but now I'm home.
> Thank jesus.



Absolutely lovely, miss


----------



## Never2fat4me

BigBeautifulMe said:


> At the NJ bash Saturday night - if you didn't come, this is what you're missing!



CURSES!!! Bad enough we have to miss the bash, but then you tempt us with this? Get thee behind me, Satan! (You are making me have devlishly devious thoughts...)

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Allie Cat

LalaCity said:


> They all seem to come out absolutely hideously. Trust me, I'm very un-photogenic. I always have one eye closed or a dorky look on my face or something has dribbled down my chin and no one has told me about it (god -- I sound like a real degenerate. Wonder why they let me out in public?).
> 
> I had to take a dozen shots just to get a couple that seemed all right.
> 
> But thank you, you're very kind!
> 
> P.S. I just looked at your profile pic -- you're very cute too, by the by...



Aw, thank you ^_^ I have the same problem actually, which is why I don't have many pictures of me out there until more recently


----------



## PhatChk

Me at the Jersey Bash
A rockabilly inspired dress and my costume as Joan Jett. lol


----------



## Twilley

You look so beautiful in these!


----------



## FatAndProud

PhatChk said:


> Me at the Jersey Bash
> A rockabilly inspired dress and my costume as Joan Jett. lol



I LOVE, LOVE, LOOOOVE the first picture! You look so friggin' gawgeous. Wowza!


----------



## Scorsese86

Oh my... I've always known it, but seriously, is there any other place online with more gorgeous people than Dims?


----------



## Aust99

PhatChk said:


> Me at the Jersey Bash
> A rockabilly inspired dress and my costume as Joan Jett. lol



I want that dress!!! Is this another of your Mum's amazing creations??

You look great!!



:kiss2:


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> I want that dress!!! Is this another of your Mum's amazing creations??
> 
> You look great!!
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:




yes she does and I love her hair! So 40's and classy! :happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There were multiple requests for the front view, so here you go.



What a beauty you are:smitten: Truely perfect for this sexy dress:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

PhatChk said:


> Me at the Jersey Bash
> A rockabilly inspired dress and my costume as Joan Jett. lol



Ooooh girl!:wubu: I love you:blush:
You look stunning! Love the dress/outfit.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Just now at the bar, but now I'm home.
> Thank jesus.


You look great!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

PhatChk said:


> Me at the Jersey Bash
> A rockabilly inspired dress and my costume as Joan Jett. lol


Love that dress!!!


----------



## tonynyc

PhatChk said:


> Me at the Jersey Bash
> A rockabilly inspired dress and my costume as Joan Jett. lol



*W*ow... amazing dress ... looks great on you. I can imagine this awesome photo of you in black & white "film noir -pulp magazine- hotness" :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Random Saturday Pic-Whoring


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> Random Saturday Pic-Whoring



Hmmmm - will there be a treat on Sunday ???? Looking gorgeous CP :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Dmitra

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There were multiple requests for the front view, so here you go.



Both sides of you are just gorgeous!



LalaCity said:


> I've been away so long I'm sure no one remembers me. I hate having my photo taken and I make anyone who snaps one of me promise to get rid of it instantly, so I have nothing very good. This is the best I could do with a crappy webcam, bad lighting and a messy bedroom:



You're a beautiful gal, don't be so hard on yourself. I know the feeling, though. And my bedroom looks a lot like a rummage sale atm. /le sigh



Mishty said:


> Just now at the bar, but now I'm home.
> Thank jesus.



Love, love, LOVE that top and hairdo! And everything else, of course. 



PhatChk said:


> Me at the Jersey Bash
> A rockabilly inspired dress and my costume as Joan Jett. lol



It's rare that I want to steal someone's clothes but that rockabilly dress (and Mishty's top from above) has me thinking bad, bad things. lol

Also, outstanding Joanie costume! You look great in both. :bow:



CastingPearls said:


> Random Saturday Pic-Whoring



Looking perfect as ever.  Have I said I'm jealous of your hair yet? hehe


----------



## mszwebs

Some shenanigans this weekend...

View attachment 66035_10100313420908849_6822486_62208947_3721278_n.jpg



PS. That's a 42oz raspberry margarita, in case anyone is wondering lol


----------



## AuntHen

mszwebs said:


> Some shenanigans this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 85679
> 
> 
> 
> PS. That's a 42oz raspberry margarita, in case anyone is wondering lol



hehehe... so cute!! :happy:


----------



## KHayes666

True love


----------



## goofy girl

Seth Warren said:


> Your smashing posterior doesn't make New Jersey any closer, however, as I gaze upon it (with all that entails), I ponder: is there any reason we here in Western Pennsylvania couldn't put on our own bash? Hmmmmmm...





Alicia Rose said:


> We really should. Somebody should. Not me, I suck at organizing.



I was just in Pittsburgh last weekend. I would definitely go back for a bash!! I loved it there way more than I thought I would. And I seriously think that it's full of the nicest people in the world. My friend and I talked to the girl at the Arby's drive thru for like 20 minutes lol And the bartender at the concert we went to..oh my goodness, what a sweetheart he was!!

Here's a picture of me in Pittsburgh at the concert Mr Small's (OMG GREAT venue!!)with Chuck the Good Luck Road Trip Duck


----------



## tonynyc

mszwebs said:


> Some shenanigans this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 85679
> 
> 
> 
> PS. That's a 42oz raspberry margarita, in case anyone is wondering lol



*You look great MsZwebs- and don't worry ... as far as we are concerned ... that's a "Shirley Temple" you are enjoying *



KHayes666 said:


> True love



*
Wonderful pics and what better way to enjoy a Fall Weekend- it was great seeing you two at the Bash :happy: 
*



goofy girl said:


> I was just in Pittsburgh last weekend. I would definitely go back for a bash!! I loved it there way more than I thought I would. And I seriously think that it's full of the nicest people in the world. My friend and I talked to the girl at the Arby's drive thru for like 20 minutes lol And the bartender at the concert we went to..oh my goodness, what a sweetheart he was!!
> 
> Here's a picture of me in Pittsburgh at the concert Mr Small's (OMG GREAT venue!!)with Chuck the Good Luck Road Trip Duck



*
GoofyGirl: nice picture and looks like you had a wonderful time in Pittsburgh 
*


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> *You look great MsZwebs- and don't worry ... as far as we are concerned ... that's a "Shirley Temple" you are enjoying *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Wonderful pics and what better way to enjoy a Fall Weekend- it was great seeing you two at the Bash :happy:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> GoofyGirl: nice picture and looks like you had a wonderful time in Pittsburgh
> *



Thank you Tony. That pic was for our two Dims friends Bobby Heenan and Gorilla Monsoon because I'm such a misogynist and all lol


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Thank you Tony. That pic was for our two Dims friends Bobby Heenan and Gorilla Monsoon because I'm such a misogynist and all lol









The Weasel and the Gorilla approve :happy: :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

home after a reaaaaaaaallllly long night shift at the bar... I LOVE gettin' nekkid and into bed. Pure bliss. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-10-03 at 10.16 #2.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

succubus_dxb said:


> home after a reaaaaaaaallllly long night shift at the bar... I LOVE gettin' nekkid and into bed. Pure bliss.



I love this pic- you have that nice relaxed look - you've finished your work shift and hoprfully you can enjoy the day tommorrow


----------



## Allie Cat

goofy girl said:


> I was just in Pittsburgh last weekend. I would definitely go back for a bash!! I loved it there way more than I thought I would. And I seriously think that it's full of the nicest people in the world. My friend and I talked to the girl at the Arby's drive thru for like 20 minutes lol And the bartender at the concert we went to..oh my goodness, what a sweetheart he was!!
> 
> Here's a picture of me in Pittsburgh at the concert Mr Small's (OMG GREAT venue!!)with Chuck the Good Luck Road Trip Duck



Oh my dog, you came to Pittsburgh and didn't stop to visit me?


----------



## Seth Warren

Alicia Rose said:


> Oh my dog, you came to Pittsburgh and didn't stop to visit me?



Psst...this is the part where you are supposed to invite her out to that event my girlfriend is putting on that I'm DJing. It's not a bash, but it's something. 

/Big pimpin'


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 85699


*Sheeeeeeraaaaaaaa*


----------



## tonynyc

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 85699
> 
> 
> *Sheeeeeeraaaaaaaa*



Love the Most Muscular Pose :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: - Cute Traps


----------



## jeff7005

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 85699
> 
> 
> *Sheeeeeeraaaaaaaa*




it's all natural god bless those genetics:bow:


----------



## FatAndProud

jeff7005 said:


> it's all natural god bless those genetics:bow:



lol no, it's not natural! i workout/weight train


----------



## jeff7005

FatAndProud said:


> lol no, it's not natural! i workout/weight train



Seriously you lift weight thats awsome.


----------



## Twilley

It's been a minute since I last posted, but I figured that getting new glasses was a good enough occasion


----------



## QueenB

legs + furious :3


----------



## Inhibited

QueenB said:


> legs + furious :3



This is such a gorgeous picture...


----------



## littlefairywren

QueenB said:


> legs + furious :3



Oh, that pic gives me goosebumps....it's just beautiful! :happy:


----------



## Shosh

OneWickedAngel said:


> One of mine also! Thanks!:happy: It amused me how many could not remember my character's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts were ordered (custom-made leopard catsuits), parts were made and added-on (white bibs-collars, cat tails), parts were custom modified (shades, drum sticks, cat ears, tambourine) and the guitar was custom built for Josie (Aris/Lipmixgirl). Alexander (Keith/Placebo) actually dyed a pair of white pants and drew in the pinstripes for his costume.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Greenie! The hardest part was remembering not to crush my "tail" whenever I sat down, lol.
> 
> Why should Alleigh be jealous? She gets all the electrifying belly rubs!
> 
> 
> Thanks all -- it was a blast from the moment we were spotted to say the least!
> 
> (Valerie Brown, Josie McCoy and Melody Valetine



This is THE photo of 2010! I simply adore this pic. You all look super cute!

I loved Josie and The Pussycats when I was a little girl.


----------



## Never2fat4me

OneWickedAngel said:


> One of mine also! Thanks!:happy: It amused me how many could not remember my character's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts were ordered (custom-made leopard catsuits), parts were made and added-on (white bibs-collars, cat tails), parts were custom modified (shades, drum sticks, cat ears, tambourine) and the guitar was custom built for Josie (Aris/Lipmixgirl). Alexander (Keith/Placebo) actually dyed a pair of white pants and drew in the pinstripes for his costume.



What a great pic! Makes me really wish I had been at the bash to see you guys live.

Gotta ask - who is dressed up as the gorgeous Melody? She's started bells a ringin'! 

Chris :wubu:


----------



## QueenB

Inhibited said:


> This is such a gorgeous picture...





littlefairywren said:


> Oh, that pic gives me goosebumps....it's just beautiful! :happy:



thank you, ladies! :happy:

reposting because it was deleted on imageshack..
View attachment 1009002358a.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There were multiple requests for the front view, so here you go.


Beautiful shot!


LalaCity said:


> I've been away so long I'm sure no one remembers me. I hate having my photo taken and I make anyone who snaps one of me promise to get rid of it instantly, so I have nothing very good. This is the best I could do with a crappy webcam, bad lighting and a messy bedroom:


Oooh Oooh Oooh, I remember you!!!!!!!! Good to see you again. Welcome back! 



PhatChk said:


> Me at the Jersey Bash
> A rockabilly inspired dress and my costume as Joan Jett. lol



Great pics!!! Joan Jett wished she looked that good :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> One of mine also! Thanks!:happy: It amused me how many could not remember my character's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts were ordered (custom-made leopard catsuits), parts were made and added-on (white bibs-collars, cat tails), parts were custom modified (shades, drum sticks, cat ears, tambourine) and the guitar was custom built for Josie (Aris/Lipmixgirl). Alexander (Keith/Placebo) actually dyed a pair of white pants and drew in the pinstripes for his costume.



:smitten: If I said what I was thinking, y'all would prolly slap me , well at least three of you would  This is an awesome picture!!!


----------



## Linda

Twilley said:


> It's been a minute since I last posted, but I figured that getting new glasses was a good enough occasion





I love the new specs.


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> I love the new specs.


I agree! Nice glasses, Twilley!


----------



## FatAndProud

jeff7005 said:


> Seriously you lift weight thats awsome.



I think more fat ladies should lift weight - give these boys a run for their money  Who wears the pants in the relationship, now?!


----------



## tonynyc

FatAndProud said:


> I think more fat ladies should lift weight - give these boys a run for their money  Who wears the pants in the relationship, now?!



i agree... and as long as it's not a gym like 'CURVES' (as nice as this franchise may be)-i think it's great to see BBW working out in other venues as well


----------



## Seth Warren

tonynyc said:


> i agree... and as long as it's not a gym like 'CURVES' (as nice as this franchise may be)-i think it's great to see BBW working out in other venues as well



I wouldn't encourage any woman who is pro-choice to give her money to Curves. Their CEO has given millions of dollars to anti-choice organisations.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Seth Warren said:


> I wouldn't encourage any woman who is pro-choice to give her money to Curves. Their CEO has given millions of dollars to anti-choice organisations.



Reminds me of what my boyfriend said the other night. We were driving behind a car that had all these stickers that said a baby is precious and something about how choice is anti existence, there were about eight in total. He's all "we should rear end her and then say 'oh sorry we were in such a rush to get to the abortion clinic before they close'" lol.


----------



## Paul

LalaCity said:


> I've been away so long I'm sure no one remembers me. I hate having my photo taken and I make anyone who snaps one of me promise to get rid of it instantly, so I have nothing very good. This is the best I could do with a crappy webcam, bad lighting and a messy bedroom:


You are stunning LalaCity. Those two pictures are very good.


----------



## Paul

PhatChk said:


> Me at the Jersey Bash
> A rockabilly inspired dress and my costume as Joan Jett. lol



Wow!! I love the dress in the first picture. You look very pretty in it. You said in another thread that your Mom sews some of your clothes? Did she sew this dress, or did you purchase it online?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Twilley said:


> It's been a minute since I last posted, but I figured that getting new glasses was a good enough occasion


Yes, yes it! Looking good in the new specs!



Shosh said:


> This is THE photo of 2010! I simply adore this pic. You all look super cute!
> 
> I loved Josie and The Pussycats when I was a little girl.


Thanks Shosh!



Never2fat4me said:


> What a great pic! Makes me really wish I had been at the bash to see you guys live.
> 
> ...snip...


Thank you!



QueenB said:


> thank you, ladies! :happy:
> 
> reposting because it was deleted on imageshack..


Oh thank you for the repost, QueenB! To think I nearly missed out on such a fantastic picture! It really is a wonderful shot. It would make an awesome CD cover.



daddyoh70 said:


> :smitten: If I said what I was thinking, y'all would prolly slap me , well at least three of you would  This is an awesome picture!!!


Thanks (I think...)


----------



## tonynyc

Seth Warren said:


> I wouldn't encourage any woman who is pro-choice to give her money to Curves. Their CEO has given millions of dollars to anti-choice organisations.



No..not encoruaging at all - I just noticed that in a few of the franchises that I have seen in operation in my area - that full figured women do go their to workout ... I never see any in the gyms I go to


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> No..not encoruaging at all - I just noticed that in a few of the franchises that I have seen in operation in my area - that full figured women do go their to workout ... I never see any in the gyms I go to



That's probably because most SS/BBWs are not made to feel comfortable at your average Bally's, Lucille Robert's, Crunch etc. chains. I know from experience it's excruciating to be in a yoga or cardio class when the majority of the class attendees are not anywhere near your size. I have seen some women brought to tears from being berated, by floor staff, for not being able to move, lift, endure in comparison to (always much smaller) others. I don't want to derail the thread with stories, but trust me, the heavier we (SS/BBWs) are, the less welcome we're made to feel. I'm not saying it doesn't or can't happen at Curves, all I can say is, I have not seen/experienced such at any of the facilities I've ever gone to.


----------



## tioobs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There were multiple requests for the front view, so here you go.


i guess you hide a very nice belly !!


----------



## daddyoh70

OK, after a little "coaxing," see below,I've decided to blow the dust off of my kilt. Please excuse the condition of the room. It's currently a junk room in desperate need of cleaning.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by OWA View Post
> ...snip...
> 
> blah blah blah,
> 
> ...snip...
> And............... with a little coaxing, I WILL post an updated "Kilt Only" pic.
> coaxing Well, you said a little...
> 
> And oh, I fixed those other little errors for you


----------



## Mishty

daddyoh70 said:


> OK, after a little "coaxing," see below,I've decided to blow the dust off of my kilt. Please excuse the condition of the room. It's currently a junk room in desperate need of cleaning.



OH EM GEE! :shocked:

Kilt= WIN!

:bow:


/insanity 

:blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

daddyoh70 said:


> OK, after a little "coaxing," see below,I've decided to blow the dust off of my kilt. Please excuse the condition of the room. It's currently a junk room in desperate need of cleaning.


Nice legs.


----------



## FatAndProud

CastingPearls said:


> Nice legs.



That's what I'm sayin.


----------



## rellis10

This was taken yesterday.....i thought i'd show it because it shows of my favorite part of my body really well...my eyes


----------



## AuntHen

rellis10 said:


> This was taken yesterday.....i thought i'd show it because it shows of my favorite part of my body really well...my eyes




and very lovely blue ones they are at that


----------



## FatAndProud

rellis10 said:


> This was taken yesterday.....i thought i'd show it because it shows of my favorite part of my body really well...my eyes



You look so handsome! Did you get a haircut or something? :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

fat9276 said:


> and very lovely blue ones they are at that



Hehe, i'm glad blue is my favorite colour or i might not like them so much (good god that makes me sound narcissistic )



FatAndProud said:


> You look so handsome! Did you get a haircut or something? :wubu:



Thank you so much, And yes i have....i actually prefer my hair alot more this way  And my lack of glasses might help too, though it was probably lucky i managed to take the pictures without them on


----------



## Dmitra

daddyoh70 said:


> OK, after a little "coaxing," see below,I've decided to blow the dust off of my kilt. Please excuse the condition of the room. It's currently a junk room in desperate need of cleaning.



What a bonnie kilted lad! Where's the big huge rock for throwing? 




rellis10 said:


> This was taken yesterday.....i thought i'd show it because it shows of my favorite part of my body really well...my eyes



It's the hair cut, it's the bit of scruff, it's possibly the side-effects of trying to see that are making you look a little more edgy and dangerous to hearts! Great photo.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> OK, after a little "coaxing," see below,I've decided to blow the dust off of my kilt. Please excuse the condition of the room. It's currently a junk room in desperate need of cleaning.



Oh my!:wubu:Oh my!:wubu:Oh my!:wubu:Oh my!

That was so worth the coaxing! Now, if could only get a pic of you doing that karate kick while in the kilt.... (JUST KIDDING *only a little*:blush



Mishty said:


> OH EM GEE! :shocked:
> 
> Kilt= WIN!
> 
> :bow:
> 
> 
> /insanity
> 
> :blush:





CastingPearls said:


> Nice legs.





FatAndProud said:


> That's what I'm sayin.





Dmitra said:


> What a bonnie kilted lad! Where's the big huge rock for throwing?
> ...snip...



You're quite welcome ladies! You can thank me in rep for this moment of pleasure - lol,



rellis10 said:


> This was taken yesterday.....i thought i'd show it because it shows of my favorite part of my body really well...my eyes


Lovely eyes, Rick. But yeah, you look like you were thinking something naughty - lol. Are you?


----------



## wisconfa

supersoup said:


> it's totally normal to stay up all night, curl your hair, and put on full makeup to go to the post office. yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /stupidface!



Extremely Beautiful picts !


----------



## rellis10

Dmitra said:


> It's the hair cut, it's the bit of scruff, it's possibly the side-effects of trying to see that are making you look a little more edgy and dangerous to hearts! Great photo.



Thank you very much Dmitra...never really thought of myself as edgy before 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Lovely eyes, Rick. But yeah, you look like you were thinking something naughty - lol. Are you?



Maybe I was....Maybe I wasnt.....That'll be my little secret


----------



## veggieforever

Me trying to look mysterious! lol This is the most recent photo I took of myself the other afternoon.

xXx 

View attachment IMG000107.jpg


----------



## Dmitra

OneWickedAngel said:


> <snip>
> 
> You're quite welcome ladies! You can thank me in rep for this moment of pleasure - lol,
> 
> <snip>



I.O.U. rep!! Damnable, rep-rehensible rationing.


----------



## Proner

New pic! Tried to smile but it's more a fail than a win  

View attachment DSCN4974.JPG


----------



## daddyoh70

Mishty said:


> OH EM GEE! :shocked:
> Kilt= WIN!
> :bow:
> /insanity
> :blush:


Thank You



CastingPearls said:


> Nice legs.


Thank you



FatAndProud said:


> That's what I'm sayin.


I told you before to cut that out 



Dmitra said:


> What a bonnie kilted lad! Where's the big huge rock for throwing? [/COLOR="DarkRed"]



Thank you. I gave up throwing rocks and telephone poles years ago 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh my!Oh my!Oh my!Oh my!
> 
> That was so worth the coaxing! Now, if could only get a pic of you doing that karate kick while in the kilt.... (JUST KIDDING only a little)


Glad you liked it. I'll see what I can do about that kick...


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## CarlaSixx

Proner said:


> New pic! Tried to smile but it's more a fail than a win



I wanna steal you :happy: haha.


----------



## Captain Save

Have I told you you're gorgeous, Surly?
:wubu:

I had to ask; such breathtaking beauty makes me forgetful.


----------



## Linda

Proner said:


> New pic! Tried to smile but it's more a fail than a win



Uhm.....I do not think I have ever seen a fail photo of you.  How is your leg by the way?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Proner said:


> New pic! Tried to smile but it's more a fail than a win


Adorable expression, Proner. 



Surlysomething said:


> -pic-


Looking lovely! Beautiful brown eyes!

-----
I am really supposed to be working on a paper here in the library, but instead I picked a tiny sparkle off of my shirt and stuck it to my nose and took a picture with my webcam. Okay, now back to the paper.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


>





mcbeth said:


> I am really supposed to be working on a paper here in the library, but instead I picked a tiny sparkle off of my shirt and stuck it to my nose and took a picture with my webcam. Okay, now back to the paper.





Proner said:


> New pic! Tried to smile but it's more a fail than a win



Great pics, people!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Proner said:


> New pic! Tried to smile but it's more a fail than a win



Not a fail at all, you actually look relaxed.


----------



## nic_nic07

Here's a new pic of me-from Saturday morning, to be exact.


----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


>



Surly, you are beautiful...and you have the loveliest eyes!



mcbeth said:


> A
> I am really supposed to be working on a paper here in the library, but instead I picked a tiny sparkle off of my shirt and stuck it to my nose and took a picture with my webcam. Okay, now back to the paper.



Haa! I got excited when I saw this pic. For a moment there I thought we had matching nose decorations. I so love your smile :happy:



nic_nic07 said:


> Here's a new pic of me-from Saturday morning, to be exact.



Very pretty, nic_nic!


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww..thanks you all! :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

Proner said:


> New pic! Tried to smile but it's more a fail than a win




nice eyes!

btw: are you wearing chapstick?


----------



## tonynyc

Twilley said:


> It's been a minute since I last posted, but I figured that getting new glasses was a good enough occasion



*Twilley: nice shades *



daddyoh70 said:


> OK, after a little "coaxing," see below,I've decided to blow the dust off of my kilt. Please excuse the condition of the room. It's currently a junk room in desperate need of cleaning.



*
Daddyoh70: "Kilts Rule" :bow: :bow: - you look ready to kick ass and enter the Scottish Games
*



rellis10 said:


> This was taken yesterday.....i thought i'd show it because it shows of my favorite part of my body really well...my eyes



*Rellis: nice pic and the "eyes" to tell a good deal *




veggieforever said:


> Me trying to look mysterious! lol This is the most recent photo I took of myself the other afternoon.
> 
> xXx



*Looking nice and mysterious *



Proner said:


> New pic! Tried to smile but it's more a fail than a win



*Looks like a win-win .. nice pic Proner *



Surlysomething said:


>



*
Sulrsomething: nice picture- see that you have a new hairstyle as well . looks good one you
*




nic_nic07 said:


> Here's a new pic of me-from Saturday morning, to be exact.



*Nice pic: looking bright and cheerful on Saturday morning*


----------



## tonynyc

QueenB said:


> thank you, ladies! :happy:
> 
> reposting because it was deleted on imageshack..
> View attachment 85703



*What the heck does ImageShack know- glad you reposted... nice picture*



wisconfa said:


> Extremely Beautiful picts !



*
Seconded the comments from Wisconfa: Gorgeous pictures SuperSoup - I guess even the Postal Clerks deserve to have something gorgeous to look at *



mcbeth said:


> Adorable expression, Proner.
> 
> I am really supposed to be working on a paper here in the library, but instead I picked a tiny sparkle off of my shirt and stuck it to my nose and took a picture with my webcam. Okay, now back to the paper.



*
Nice pic McBeth: glad you took time to take a picture from your webcam 
*


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Finally got my computer back and all fixed! Yay! 

This weekend I went to this Tea party with a whole bunch of authors..

Here is Janet Chapman, a New York Times Best Selling Author and I. 

View attachment Janet Chapman.jpg


----------



## Isa

BrownEyedChica said:


> Finally got my computer back and all fixed! Yay!
> 
> SNIP



Now be careful with it so you're not out of communication for so long! 


P.S. Nice picture.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Isa said:


> Now be careful with it so you're not out of communication for so long!
> 
> 
> P.S. Nice picture.



HA! I'll try... I dont really take care of my stuff like I should  lol

Thank you


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Haa! I got excited when I saw this pic. For a moment there I thought we had matching nose decorations. I so love your smile :happy:



Thanks, LFW.  I really do like the looks of a nose stud - but for some reason I just haven't gotten one. Yours looks great!



tonynyc said:


> *
> Nice pic McBeth: glad you took time to take a picture from your webcam
> *



Thanks Tony for always being such a faithful responder to everyone's pics!!! :bow:


----------



## PhatChk

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There were multiple requests for the front view, so here you go.



Ummm I might have a girl crush on you. :wubu:



Twilley said:


> You look so beautiful in these!


Thank you



FatAndProud said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOOOOVE the first picture! You look so friggin' gawgeous. Wowza!


^_^ tx



Aust99 said:


> I want that dress!!! Is this another of your Mum's amazing creations??
> 
> You look great!!
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:


 Mom made a great job.!! 


fat9276 said:


> yes she does and I love her hair! So 40's and classy!


tx



Oldtimer76 said:


> Ooooh girl! I love you
> You look stunning! Love the dress/outfit.



lol



CastingPearls said:


> Love that dress!!!



:wubu::wubu:


tonynyc said:


> *W*ow... amazing dress ... looks great on you. I can imagine this awesome photo of you in black & white "film noir -pulp magazine- hotness"







daddyoh70 said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> Oooh Oooh Oooh, I remember you!!!!!!!! Good to see you again. Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics!!! Joan Jett wished she looked that good


:wubu::wubu::blush:




Paul said:


> Wow!! I love the dress in the first picture. You look very pretty in it. You said in another thread that your Mom sews some of your clothes? Did she sew this dress, or did you purchase it online?



Mama made for me!! Soon more to come ^_^ I am loving the whole cintage thing.!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

PhatChk said:


> Ummm I might have a girl crush on you. :wubu:



That's okay, because I have one right back on you, lovely lady. :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

I have discovered tonight that I have Edward Cullen hair.
I am disgusted with myself.
And want to chop it, lol.






Ah... late night pictures... Always looking gross, lol.


----------



## Saoirse

during today's shenanigans:


----------



## CarlaSixx

OMG... the pic doesn't show from my post 

I'll put a link here, instead. Sorry about that.

http://twitpic.com/2x6ily


----------



## AmazingAmy

CarlaSixx said:


> OMG... the pic doesn't show from my post
> 
> I'll put a link here, instead. Sorry about that.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/2x6ily



I see Edward's got some competition.


----------



## Linda

CarlaSixx said:


> OMG... the pic doesn't show from my post
> 
> I'll put a link here, instead. Sorry about that.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/2x6ily






Team Carla !!


----------



## Proner

CarlaSixx said:


> I wanna steal you :happy: haha.





Linda said:


> Uhm.....I do not think I have ever seen a fail photo of you.  How is your leg by the way?





mcbeth said:


> Adorable expression, Proner.





CastingPearls said:


> Great pics, people!





fatgirlflyin said:


> Not a fail at all, you actually look relaxed.





fat9276 said:


> nice eyes!
> 
> btw: are you wearing chapstick?





tonynyc said:


> *Looks like a win-win .. nice pic Proner *




Thanks you everyone! :happy:

Linda: My leg is healing little by little, and way less painful 

Fat9276: Haha no! That's my lips natural color, don't like it very much though.


----------



## frankman

Saoirse said:


> during today's shenanigans:
> 
> ***awesomeness snipped***



I approve of your shenanigans, and of your Aerosmith shirt.


----------



## frankman

Who's too cool to look at the camera? Apparently, I am.

And although my expression and the big fuck-off gate make for a Dachau-like scene, I was in fact waiting for Kate Nash to play. 

View attachment awesomesauce.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

frankman said:


> Who's too cool to look at the camera? Apparently, I am.
> 
> And although my expression and the big fuck-off gate make for a Dachau-like scene, I was in fact waiting for Kate Nash to play.



Yankees cap rep (eventually).


----------



## Saoirse

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yankees cap rep (eventually).



I also tried for Yankees cap rep, but was unsuccessful.


----------



## tonynyc

frankman said:


> Who's too cool to look at the camera? Apparently, I am.
> 
> And although my expression and the big fuck-off gate make for a Dachau-like scene, I was in fact waiting for Kate Nash to play.



Great pic and of course the Yankee Cap is just the icing on the cake :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Yankees cap rep (eventually).





Saoirse said:


> I also tried for Yankees cap rep, but was unsuccessful.



*R*ep covered


----------



## Saoirse

frankman said:


> I approve of your shenanigans, and of your Aerosmith shirt.



I approve of your approving.


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> Who's too cool to look at the camera? Apparently, I am.
> 
> And although my expression and the big fuck-off gate make for a Dachau-like scene, I was in fact waiting for Kate Nash to play.


I fully approve of this photo. Moar please.


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> I fully approve of this photo. Moar please.



Fine. 

A friend of mine made this for me. It got a laugh out of him. 

View attachment zDSC_0091_640x480.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> Fine.
> 
> A friend of mine made this for me. It got a laugh out of him.


You really do need to post your music video, hotstuff.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Saoirse said:


> during today's shenanigans:



Hi there, could you maybe clone your entire wardrobe and send it to me?


----------



## Bearsy

Last good photo of me... sometime in July.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> *R*ep covered


:bow: Thank you my good man!



frankman said:


> Fine.
> 
> A friend of mine made this for me. It got a laugh out of him.


Nice, but funny as hell because of the caption. 



CastingPearls said:


> You really do need to post your music video, hotstuff.


SECONDED!



Bearsy said:


> Last good photo of me... sometime in July.


I remember this, pic. It's a look of wonderful _contentedness_.


----------



## Saoirse

The Orange Mage said:


> Hi there, could you maybe clone your entire wardrobe and send it to me?



yes. i hope you dont mind the grunge/stoner/dirty hippie look. and smell.


----------



## Saoirse

i did this last night. i was too impatient, so its not done yet!


----------



## Seth Warren

Saoirse said:


> i did this last night. i was too impatient, so its not done yet!



Your hair matches your eyes - nice!


----------



## Gingembre

This is me about 2 minutes ago. I am feeling a bit low this evening...i can haz hug plz?!


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> This is me about 2 minutes ago. I am feeling a bit low this evening...i can haz hug plz?!


You're gorgeous. ((((hug))))


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> You're gorgeous. ((((hug))))



From a stylish beauty like yourself that is high praise. I thank you!


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> This is me about 2 minutes ago. I am feeling a bit low this evening...i can haz hug plz?!




Awwwww... <<<<hug>>>> ... now I remember why you were one of the first girls on my crush list wayyyyy back whennn... :happy: *EVERYONE'S *crush list for that matter!
*stunning *!!!!!!!!!!!!

(even when sad)!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gingembre said:


> This is me about 2 minutes ago. I am feeling a bit low this evening...i can haz hug plz?!



Oh noes! We simply cannot have this!

Major {{{{{{{{{{ HUGS }}}}}}}}}} you gorgeous woman you!


----------



## GentleSavage

On the bus to Wicked in Boston. I think we're jamming out to La Vie Boheme from Rent in this picture. Or Jesus Christ Superstar... Some musical at least.






Me and my friends got to be really annoying in some store.

Believe it or not the hat was fuzzier in person...


----------



## LovelyLiz

frankman said:


> Who's too cool to look at the camera? Apparently, I am.
> 
> And although my expression and the big fuck-off gate make for a Dachau-like scene, I was in fact waiting for Kate Nash to play.



Sweet. Dang man, you hot.



Gingembre said:


> This is me about 2 minutes ago. I am feeling a bit low this evening...i can haz hug plz?!



Sorry to hear that, Gingembre. Big hugs for your beautiful self!!!!!



GentleSavage said:


> On the bus to Wicked in Boston. I think we're jamming out to La Vie Boheme from Rent in this picture. Or Jesus Christ Superstar... Some musical at least.
> 
> Me and my friends got to be really annoying in some store.
> 
> Believe it or not the hat was fuzzier in person...



You have such a great smile! Infectious. :happy:


----------



## mccormick

AND..


----------



## NJDoll

This is me today.. trying to do some different kinds of faces. I love my manycam, it's so much fun. 

View attachment 8.jpg


View attachment hello.jpg


View attachment hi.jpg


----------



## NJDoll

mccormick said:


> AND..



Love your pics by the way


----------



## willowmoon

NJDoll said:


> This is me today.. trying to do some different kinds of faces. I love my manycam, it's so much fun.



>SIZZLE< 

Very nice!


----------



## mccormick

NJDoll said:


> Love your pics by the way



Thanks hun, I like your's aswell, very cute!


----------



## rellis10

NJDoll said:


> This is me today.. trying to do some different kinds of faces. I love my manycam, it's so much fun.



You look stunning....especially in the last picture :blush:


----------



## FatAndProud

We had an Open House for our professional program last night. We were making body-chalk outlines to lead the guests to the building.....this was in Detroit lol....gross, huh?

View attachment 85931

View attachment 85932


----------



## OneWickedAngel

GentleSavage said:


> On the bus to Wicked in Boston. I think we're jamming out to La Vie Boheme from Rent in this picture. Or Jesus Christ Superstar... Some musical at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my friends got to be really annoying in some store.
> 
> Believe it or not the hat was fuzzier in person...


LOL! Nice pics - GS!



mccormick said:


> AND..


Oooooh! Well, MY day just got a lot better! :happy:



NJDoll said:


> This is me today.. trying to do some different kinds of faces. I love my manycam, it's so much fun.


Hee-Hee! Such cute pics, Erica. 



FatAndProud said:


> We had an Open House for our professional program last night. We were making body-chalk outlines to lead the guests to the building.....this was in Detroit lol....gross, huh?


HAHAHAHAHA! The "facelessness" of them actually adds to the mock reality.  I'd so enjoy playing corpse - lol - sweet pics F&P!


----------



## frankman

Gingembre said:


> This is me about 2 minutes ago. I am feeling a bit low this evening...i can haz hug plz?!



Because yelling dibs is not really classy, let me just say:

It's pretty and I want one. Hugs will definitely be part of my nefarious plans.


----------



## PhatChk

NJDoll said:


> This is me today.. trying to do some different kinds of faces. I love my manycam, it's so much fun.



you are cute as Heck!!!



mccormick said:


> AND..


 

I am with Raiven....Helloooooooo nurse!!! lol :doh::happy:


----------



## Jes

frankman said:


> Who's too cool to look at the camera? Apparently, I am.
> 
> And although my expression and the big fuck-off gate make for a Dachau-like scene, I was in fact waiting for Kate Nash to play.



David Gray, is that you?!


----------



## FatAndProud

lol Here's some more pics. Last night was crazy.

View attachment 85939


I was sooo tired here:
View attachment 85940


Drinks afterward


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> Awwwww... <<<<hug>>>> ... now I remember why you were one of the first girls on my crush list wayyyyy back whennn... :happy: *EVERYONE'S *crush list for that matter!
> *stunning *!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (even when sad)!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh noes! We simply cannot have this!
> 
> Major {{{{{{{{{{ HUGS }}}}}}}}}} you gorgeous woman you!





mcbeth said:


> Sorry to hear that, Gingembre. Big hugs for your beautiful self!!!!!



Ohh laydees! Thank you  :blush:



frankman said:


> Because yelling dibs is not really classy, let me just say:
> 
> It's pretty and I want one. Hugs will definitely be part of my nefarious plans.



Heheh thanks :wubu:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Here is one of me from yesterday!! Its a frontal shot ... not too many of these of me!! Soooooooooooooooooo what do you think?? 

View attachment 20101015_88-1.jpg


----------



## Paul

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from yesterday!! Its a frontal shot ... not too many of these of me!! Soooooooooooooooooo what do you think??




". . . not too many of these of me!!" 

There should be more pictures. Why? You are a beautiful woman.


----------



## LalaCity

Waaaiiittt a minute...here's another one stealing my man?!? Beyotch, you best _step off_..


----------



## daddyoh70

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from yesterday!! Its a frontal shot ... not too many of these of me!! Soooooooooooooooooo what do you think??



Hell, you look good from any angle :smitten::wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud

LalaCity said:


> Waaaiiittt a minute...here's another one stealing my man?!? Beyotch, you best _step off_..



LOL NEVAH!!! He's mine. We have a connection. It's _OBVIOUS_.


----------



## LalaCity

FatAndProud said:


> LOL NEVAH!!! He's mine. We have a connection. It's _OBVIOUS_.



Ok, am I gonna have to throw down with all you bitchez? 

You think just cuz he loves a body that won't quit he'll be your lovin' man forever? Think again, sister. He'll be back at _my_ door by midnight tonight -- Guaranteed. 

He knows _exactly_ which side his bread's buttered on, baby...


----------



## tonynyc

SSBBWMJ said:


> Here is one of me from yesterday!! Its a frontal shot ... not too many of these of me!! Soooooooooooooooooo what do you think??



* SSBBWMJ- :wubu: You look good at any angle*



Bearsy said:


> Last good photo of me... sometime in July.



*Good photo matches the Avatar and such a Happy look *



Gingembre said:


> This is me about 2 minutes ago. I am feeling a bit low this evening...i can haz hug plz?!



*Gingembre: nice picture and a BIG (((HUG))) for you*



FatAndProud said:


> lol Here's some more pics. Last night was crazy.
> 
> View attachment 85939
> 
> 
> I was sooo tired here:
> View attachment 85940
> 
> 
> Drinks afterward



*FatAndProud: looking gorgeous and very sexy- you should be on NCIS*


----------



## Ruby Ripples

FatAndProud said:


> lol Here's some more pics. Last night was crazy.
> 
> View attachment 85939
> 
> 
> I was sooo tired here:
> View attachment 85940
> 
> 
> Drinks afterward




Are those.. REAL body parts in that photo??????? 

Love the pics though, very dramatic position that girl is doing on the pavement, haha!


----------



## FatAndProud

Ruby Ripples said:


> Are those.. REAL body parts in that photo???????
> 
> Love the pics though, very dramatic position that girl is doing on the pavement, haha!



Yesssss. Real body parts!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

FatAndProud said:


> LOL NEVAH!!! He's mine. We have a connection. It's _OBVIOUS_.



Ahhh... but who has his heart?










[In a jar of course...]


----------



## thatgirl08

I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

thatgirl08 said:


> (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



As Samuel Goldwyn once said: "In two words: Im. Possible."


----------



## Twilley

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



You are adorable!


----------



## Allie Cat

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



Oh my dog with the cuteness


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Paul said:


> ". . . not too many of these of me!!"
> 
> There should be more pictures. Why? You are a beautiful woman.


I know there should be ... I promise I will start taking more. I just have always been more about my booty than my belly. LOL. Thank you for the compliments hun!!



daddyoh70 said:


> Hell, you look good from any angle :smitten::wubu:


Hehehe thank you sweetie!!

[QUOTE=Thank you luv!!


----------



## CaptianNegro

veggieforever said:


> Me trying to look mysterious! lol This is the most recent photo I took of myself the other afternoon.
> 
> xXx



My gawd! Madame, you are stunning! :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)


You're just too cute!


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> LOL NEVAH!!! He's mine. We have a connection. It's _OBVIOUS_.





LalaCity said:


> Ok, am I gonna have to throw down with all you bitchez?
> 
> You think just cuz he loves a body that won't quit he'll be your lovin' man forever? Think again, sister. He'll be back at _my_ door by midnight tonight -- Guaranteed.
> 
> He knows _exactly_ which side his bread's buttered on, baby...



ENOUGH!!! I'm sick of all this fighting over this guy. Sure he looks good, has nice hair and is a good listener, but he's cold and insensitive, never tells you what he's thinking or feeling. If you want to fight over somebody, why not try This Guy Oh and please be sure to scroll down.




Sweet Tooth said:


> Ahhh... but who has his heart?
> [In a jar of course...]



Ha Ha! I have his heart, and everything else for that matter!!! Unless I get some rep for this... "Ken" will never be seen again, (at least in one piece). Wow, has there ever been hostage rep?


----------



## FatAndProud

daddyoh70 said:


> ENOUGH!!! I'm sick of all this fighting over this guy. Sure he looks good, has nice hair and is a good listener, but he's cold and insensitive, never tells you what he's thinking or feeling. If you want to fight over somebody, why not try This Guy Oh and please be sure to scroll down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha! I have his heart, and everything else for that matter!!! Unless I get some rep for this... "Ken" will never be seen again, (at least in one piece). Wow, has there ever been hostage rep?



I cannot rep you...but OH MY GOSH. It's so official. I lust you. :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> I cannot rep you...but OH MY GOSH. It's so official. I lust you. :wubu:



:blush::blush::blush: BTW, you totally do justice to the lab coat!:bow:


----------



## AuntHen

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



blue looks sooo good on you! very pretty


----------



## frankman

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



If anything about you looks any cuter in person, my head will explode into a rainbow and pink heartshaped bubbles will flow out like a fountain.


Seriously. Confetti-meets-carebear-style madness, because you're just that pretty.


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)




Pretty girl alert!


----------



## LalaCity

daddyoh70 said:


> ENOUGH!!! I'm sick of all this fighting over this guy. Sure he looks good, has nice hair and is a good listener, but he's cold and insensitive, never tells you what he's thinking or feeling. If you want to fight over somebody, why not try This Guy Oh and please be sure to scroll down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha! I have his heart, and everything else for that matter!!! Unless I get some rep for this... "Ken" will never be seen again, (at least in one piece). Wow, has there ever been hostage rep?



Go ahead and keep him. I can get another one like him in a _heartbeat_. Guys like that are practically machine-made these days, for chrissakes. 

I just don't appreciate F'n'P stealing my piece or any other of these skankbiscuits coming along and grabbing my man. It's time to call "foul" on what has become an all too prevalent a practice on these boards -- against me -- of stealing my imaginary boyfriends.

As for the guy in the kilt, we all know he's out of our league, so forget it!

P.S. tried to rep, could not, but wubu wubu just the same.


----------



## daddyoh70

LalaCity said:


> Go ahead and keep him. I can get another one like him in a _heartbeat_. Guys like that are practically machine-made these days, for chrissakes.
> 
> I just don't appreciate F'n'P stealing my piece or any other of these skankbiscuits coming along and grabbing my man. It's time to call "foul" on what has become an all too prevalent a practice on these boards -- against me -- of stealing my imaginary boyfriends.
> 
> *As for the guy in the kilt, we all know he's out of our league, so forget it!
> 
> P.S. tried to rep, could not, but wubu wubu just the same*.



Pshaw on the kilt guy, you've got the whole league thing all backwards. As for the rep, as long as you tried. I've apparently given out too much in the past 24  Great post also, I'm totally stealing the skankbiscuit thing


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Ha Ha! I have his heart, and everything else for that matter!!! Unless I get some rep for this... "Ken" will never be seen again, (at least in one piece). Wow, has there ever been hostage rep?



Great pic Daddyoh70: I owe you a REP.... SO the truth comes out .... 

*"Lincoln Financial Field promises to provide wonderful sight lines and outstanding amenities" *


----------



## CastingPearls

daddyoh70 said:


> ENOUGH!!! I'm sick of all this fighting over this guy. Sure he looks good, has nice hair and is a good listener, but he's cold and insensitive, never tells you what he's thinking or feeling. If you want to fight over somebody, why not try This Guy Oh and please be sure to scroll down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha! I have his heart, and everything else for that matter!!! Unless I get some rep for this... "Ken" will never be seen again, (at least in one piece). Wow, has there ever been hostage rep?


This pic is so full of WIN.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Gingembre said:


> This is me about 2 minutes ago. I am feeling a bit low this evening...i can haz hug plz?!



You're SO beautiful!! U can haz hug whenever you'd like!! *hug*


----------



## LalaCity

I always suspected that the crawl-space beneath DaddyOh's house should be searched for inhuman remains...

You're not this guy by any chance, _are_ you?


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



:wubu:You are so pretty:wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> Great pic Daddyoh70: I owe you a REP.... SO the truth comes out ....
> 
> *"Lincoln Financial Field promises to provide wonderful sight lines and outstanding amenities" *





CastingPearls said:


> This pic is so full of WIN.



Thank you both. I was feeling rather "creative" today 



LalaCity said:


> I always suspected that the crawl-space beneath DaddyOh's house should be searched for inhuman remains...
> 
> You're not this guy by any chance, _are_ you?



Give me about 15 years and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Paul

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



Looking good. I like the sweater; it is cute.


----------



## Micara

This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:


You look so happy together. Great pic!


----------



## LovelyLiz

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)


You are one of the prettiest people ever, that's just all there is to it.



FatAndProud said:


> lol Here's some more pics. Last night was crazy.
> I was sooo tired here:
> Drinks afterward



What great pics, FP! So much personality shines through. 



daddyoh70 said:


> Ha Ha! I have his heart, and everything else for that matter!!! Unless I get some rep for this... "Ken" will never be seen again, (at least in one piece). Wow, has there ever been hostage rep?



You get creepy-awesome points for that one.  Great pic.



Micara said:


> This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:



Loving it! Glad you guys got to see each other again. You look great.


----------



## tonynyc

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



*Thatgirl08: The Braids and Sweater - nice look *



Micara said:


> This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:



*Micara: Cute Picture of You & Eric - love that smile *


----------



## LalaCity

Micara said:


> This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:



awww...how adorable (and adored) you look!


----------



## thatgirl08

Micara said:


> This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:




This is so cute!


----------



## computer

hi...

just a pic of me ;D

greetz  

View attachment mÃ¤ge - Kopie.JPG


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Micara said:


> This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:



Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!


----------



## evilvampire

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



pig tails do it for me every time ! hehehe cute!!!


----------



## evilvampire

Gingembre said:


> This is me about 2 minutes ago. I am feeling a bit low this evening...i can haz hug plz?!





BIG HUGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    : : : )  sorry your feeling down...


----------



## isamarie69

mcbeth said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!



You are toooooo cute!, I hope you had an amazing time.


----------



## Christov

The flash on my friend's phone is ridiculous. 






Me, my friend, and artist Colin MacNeil at the British International Comic Show.


----------



## evilvampire

Me and my Aunt's dog "Rocky" LOL..


----------



## NancyGirl74

Christov said:


> The flash on my friend's phone is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my friend, and artist Colin MacNeil at the British International Comic Show.



Cute! *extra stuff*


----------



## NancyGirl74

evilvampire said:


> Me and my Aunt's dog "Rocky" LOL..



Also cute...and you're not so bad either.


----------



## thatgirl08

mcbeth said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!



These are so cute! Looks like you guys had fun :]


----------



## CastingPearls

evilvampire said:


> Me and my Aunt's dog "Rocky" LOL..


There has GOT to be a limit on ridiculously cute or I'm going into a sugar coma and I'm not even diabetic.


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> The flash on my friend's phone is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, my friend, and artist Colin MacNeil at the British International Comic Show.


It's impossible for you to take a bad picture, Boy.


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!


Awesome pics!!!!


----------



## Aria Bombshell

Me showing off my yummy bag of candy  

View attachment candy.jpg


----------



## imfree

mcbeth said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!



Cool stuff, Guys, it warms my heart to see you
:happy: having a good time in Tn.!


----------



## CaitiDee

Me right now! 

View attachment Picture 6.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> The flash on my friend's phone is ridiculous.
> 
> Me, my friend, and artist Colin MacNeil at the British International Comic Show.



Very cute :happy: Looks like you were enjoying your day out, no matter how early you had to get up for it, lol.



evilvampire said:


> Me and my Aunt's dog "Rocky" LOL..



Very cute! And you're very good looking, too :happy:


----------



## Linda

Christov said:


> The flash on my friend's phone is ridiculous.



It's like you're dissapearing before our very eyes.



evilvampire said:


> Me and my Aunt's dog "Rocky" LOL..



Great picture. So sweet!


----------



## HottiMegan

I like my hair curly so much that i'm contemplating a perm.. but they always fell out after a few weeks..


----------



## evilvampire

CaitiDee said:


> Me right now!





Uhm...... DAYUM!!! lol.. .. . .nice pic


----------



## FatAndProud

HottiMegan said:


> I like my hair curly so much that i'm contemplating a perm.. but they always fell out after a few weeks..



Cuuuuuute. My hair is naturally curly...I wish the curls would be relaxed like that!


----------



## Linda

HottiMegan said:


> I like my hair curly so much that i'm contemplating a perm.. but they always fell out after a few weeks..



Gorgeous!! I don't do perms anymore because of the hair damage but when I feel like curly I put my hot rollers in. Doesn't take very long and I like variety. Sometimes my hair is up, sometimes straight, sometimes tossed and soemtimes curly. Makes life fun.


----------



## Dmitra

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)



Illegal levels of adorableness!! And that shade of blue is particularly flattering to your complexion. 



daddyoh70 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Ha Ha! I have his heart, and everything else for that matter!!! Unless I get some rep for this... "Ken" will never be seen again, (at least in one piece). Wow, has there ever been hostage rep?



How awesome was that closet?! And Ken's got nothing on the mad man with him. 



Micara said:


> This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:



I repeat myself, "D'awwww!!! You look so pretty and happy there. 



computer said:


> hi...
> 
> just a pic of me ;D
> 
> greetz



Just a thank you for the pic! hehe



mcbeth said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!



See, it's pictures like this that will induce me to try eating sushi again, especially if you were there, mcbeth, and Takeshi was, too. 



Christov said:


> The flash on my friend's phone is ridiculous.
> <snip>
> 
> Me, my friend, and artist Colin MacNeil at the British International Comic Show.



I loved that flash photo so much I included it in my big, spammy post! Go high key hijinks!



evilvampire said:


> Me and my Aunt's dog "Rocky" LOL..



Are vampires supposed to be this cute? Pretty pup, too, and my, what fangs you have!



Aria Bombshell said:


> Me showing off my yummy bag of candy



That reminds me, the pre-Halloween Snickers are in the kitchen and calling my name! A sweet pic, in so many ways. 



CaitiDee said:


> Me right now!



Such a cutie!!!



HottiMegan said:


> I like my hair curly so much that i'm contemplating a perm.. but they always fell out after a few weeks..



You have the most beautiful skin! The curly look is good on you, and -- as ever -- gorgeous smile.


----------



## evilvampire

NancyGirl74 said:


> Also cute...and you're not so bad either.



Why thank you Nancygirl


----------



## daddyoh70

Dmitra said:


> How awesome was that closet?! And Ken's got nothing on the mad man with him.


The closet was full of awesome! And thank you. 



CaitiDee said:


> Me right now!


Very nice! :smitten:


----------



## CaitiDee

evilvampire said:


> Uhm...... DAYUM!!! lol.. .. . .nice pic



Quite a looker yourself


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thatgirl08 said:


> I <3 me some braids. (Also, this sweater looks cuter in person.. take my word for it.)


OMG you look so adarable with the braids!



daddyoh70 said:


> ENOUGH!!! I'm sick of all this fighting over this guy. Sure he looks good, has nice hair and is a good listener, but he's cold and insensitive, never tells you what he's thinking or feeling. If you want to fight over somebody, why not try This Guy Oh and please be sure to scroll down.
> 
> Ha Ha! I have his heart, and everything else for that matter!!! Unless I get some rep for this... "Ken" will never be seen again, (at least in one piece). Wow, has there ever been hostage rep?


Oh the Ken pic is so full of win, Daddyoh, but -er yeah- I'll take the guy in the kilt over him in a heartbeat! I may not always be polictically correct, but I am always for the anotomically correct! 



Micara said:


> This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:


And this people is what HAPPINESS looks like!



mcbeth said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!


(Sure you were joking  ) I love it! 



Christov said:


> The flash on my friend's phone is ridiculous.
> 
> Me, my friend, and artist Colin MacNeil at the British International Comic Show.


 
No fair! Even red-eyed you're so freakin' gorgeous!



evilvampire said:


> Me and my Aunt's dog "Rocky" LOL..


Oh my! Not that is one handsome beast (and the one holding the pooch ain't bad either!)



Aria Bombshell said:


> Me showing off my yummy bag of candy


 I like the sweet stuff holding the goodies! 



CaitiDee said:


> Me right now!


Me right enamored! 



HottiMegan said:


> I like my hair curly so much that i'm contemplating a perm.. but they always fell out after a few weeks..


 I can see why you love it. It's amazing how good they look on you.


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> This is Eric and me yesterday. I just got back from visiting him in Washington, where he wooed me by taking me out to Forks (Twilight-town) and also to the Science Fiction Museum. Needless to say, best.trip.ever!!! :smitten:



I'm glad you had fun. I wanted you to have a great trip!!


----------



## imfree

CaitiDee said:


> Me right now!



Cute picture, you're adorable.


----------



## Takeshi

mcbeth said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!



I'm glad you enjoyed the sushi and my company. ^_^ It was nice to have met you and hung out with you for a bit!


----------



## Tracii




----------



## tonynyc

mcbeth said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!


*Win-Win ... how cool is that and how was the sushi... *


computer said:


> hi...
> 
> just a pic of me ;D
> 
> greetz



*Nice pic- like the color contrast*



Christov said:


> http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz341/ChristovCookingWith/bics.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Me, my friend, and artist Colin MacNeil at the British International Comic Show.



*Great pic Christov: how was the comic book convention ? and do they run the shows similar to the US where you'll have Comic Artist, Sport Celebrities and or Sci-Fi , TV celebrities there? *



evilvampire said:


> Me and my Aunt's dog "Rocky" LOL..



*Rocky knows a good guy *



Aria Bombshell said:


> *Yummy* Me showing off my bag of delicious candy



*There - fixed it* :happy:



CaitiDee said:


> Me right now!



*Very nice *



HottiMegan said:


> I like my hair curly so much that i'm contemplating a perm.. but they always fell out after a few weeks..



*I like this hairstyle on you Megan*



Tracii said:


>



*Wow .. hmmmm ... the jeans look good on you *


----------



## tonynyc

*Conspiracy Theories?
Double Digit Recession?
Bailouts?*

*No Problem - not when you're in the presence of 
"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBIASE - The MILLION DOLLAR BELT and Virgil * :happy: :happy:


----------



## Aria Bombshell

hehehhn thanks for the comments guys...you're all welcome to come and share my bag of treats


----------



## LovelyLiz

isamarie69 said:


> You are toooooo cute!, I hope you had an amazing time.





thatgirl08 said:


> These are so cute! Looks like you guys had fun :]





CastingPearls said:


> Awesome pics!!!!





imfree said:


> Cool stuff, Guys, it warms my heart to see you
> :happy: having a good time in Tn.!



Thanks everybody, it was fun! 



Dmitra said:


> See, it's pictures like this that will induce me to try eating sushi again, especially if you were there, mcbeth, and Takeshi was, too.



Girl, don't try to pretend it's about my presence; I know you just want a piece of that cute sushi chef.  



OneWickedAngel said:


> (Sure you were joking  ) I love it!



Okay, you caught me - it was actually my first time drinking sake, and my friend didn't want hers, so I ended up drinking a fair amount... 



Takeshi said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed the sushi and my company. ^_^ It was nice to have met you and hung out with you for a bit!



Definitely! I feel the same way. :happy:



tonynyc said:


> *Win-Win ... how cool is that and how was the sushi... *



Good sushi. I recommend it next time you happen to be in Tennessee!


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> Just got back from a trip to TN/KY, and while I was in Tennessee my friend and I stopped by the sushi restaurant where the new Dims member Takeshi is a sushi chef. Here are a few pics of Takeshi doing his chef thing, and me joking around with the sake...  Good food, fun times!



Great pics, and you are glowing as per usual. It's like you are all lit up inside :happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Oh man, all these new photos are amazing... especially loving Mcbeth's visit to see Takeshi (meet ups are so cool!), Christov's trip to the convetion, and Evilvampire's pup!


----------



## LovelyLiz

AmazingAmy said:


> Oh man, all these new photos are amazing... especially loving Mcbeth's visit to see Takeshi (meet ups are so cool!), Christov's trip to the convetion, and Evilvampire's pup!



Thanks, Amy! Yeah - I happened to be in town visiting a friend and going to a wedding, so I figured, why not stop by and see the newest Dims member...lol.


----------



## frankman

Christov said:


> The flash on my friend's phone is ridiculous.



This looks like a picture of the exact moment Pinocchio becomes a real boy.


----------



## AmazingAmy

frankman said:


> This looks like a picture of the exact moment Pinocchio becomes a real boy.



Someone rep him for me!!


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> Someone rep him for me!!



Done & done!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

frankman said:


> This looks like a picture of the exact moment Pinocchio becomes a real boy.



OMG! I almost lost my coffee there! You are so bad!


----------



## Christov

frankman said:


> This looks like a picture of the exact moment Pinocchio becomes a real boy.


Thumbs up n' all.


----------



## Tracii

Love your hair Megan


----------



## Proner

Pic with new shirt, I'm not very fan of the buttons on the collar but it change compared to shirts i wear usually. 

View attachment DSCN4976.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

FatAndProud said:


> Cuuuuuute. My hair is naturally curly...I wish the curls would be relaxed like that!


I had stick strait hair most of my life so i was always envious of you naturally curly haired people. I now have sort of wavy hair.. i still like curls better 



Linda said:


> Gorgeous!! I don't do perms anymore because of the hair damage but when I feel like curly I put my hot rollers in. Doesn't take very long and I like variety. Sometimes my hair is up, sometimes straight, sometimes tossed and soemtimes curly. Makes life fun.


That's why i would hesitate to perm my hair. i just don't know which does more damage, curling regularly or perming. 



Dmitra said:


> You have the most beautiful skin! The curly look is good on you, and -- as ever -- gorgeous smile.


Thank you  I am grateful for having my hot rollers. It makes curling so much easier! As for the skin.. i think it was just good lighting  I don't wear foundation so that was all natural (i had eye make up on).



OneWickedAngel said:


> I can see why you love it. It's amazing how good they look on you.


Thank you 



tonynyc said:


> *
> I like this hairstyle on you Megan
> *


*
Thanks! 



Tracii said:



Love your hair Megan

Click to expand...

thanks, If i had the time, i'd do it like this all the time *


----------



## george83

Me and Bexy on our honeymoon in Disneyland Paris


----------



## Surlysomething

george83 said:


> Me and Bexy on our honeymoon in Disneyland Paris


 

Congrats! You guys are so cute. I miss seeing you around here!

Hope the babe is doing well!


----------



## evilvampire

OneWickedAngel said:


> OMG you look so adarable with the braids!
> 
> 
> Oh the Ken pic is so full of win, Daddyoh, but -er yeah- I'll take the guy in the kilt over him in a heartbeat! I may not always be polictically correct, but I am always for the anotomically correct!
> 
> 
> And this people is what HAPPINESS looks like!
> 
> 
> (Sure you were joking  ) I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> No fair! Even red-eyed you're so freakin' gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Oh my! Not that is one handsome beast (and the one holding the pooch ain't bad either!)
> 
> I like the sweet stuff holding the goodies!
> 
> 
> Me right enamored!
> 
> I can see why you love it. It's amazing how good they look on you.




why thank you so much sweety ~~


----------



## evilvampire

CastingPearls said:


> There has GOT to be a limit on ridiculously cute or I'm going into a sugar coma and I'm not even diabetic.



Hahahhaa now thats a cute comment  ~~


----------



## LovelyLiz

george83 said:


> Me and Bexy on our honeymoon in Disneyland Paris



What a beautiful picture! You guys are quite the attractive couple. Congratulations!


----------



## Saoirse

my friend said i should be Cookie Monster for Halloween. I want to, simply so I can carry around cookies and eat them all! :eat2:


----------



## Christov

A caricature I had done at the convention. Totally counts as a recent picture, right?


----------



## rellis10

Me in our ridiculously small kitchen....how I manage to avoid accidentally killing myself when i (admittedly far too rarely) cook is beyond me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Christov said:


> A caricature I had done at the convention. Totally counts as a recent picture, right?


 

Innocent. Almost virginal.







almost..


----------



## Dmitra

mcbeth said:


> <snip>
> Girl, don't try to pretend it's about my presence; I know you just want a piece of that cute sushi chef.
> <snip>



LOL! Nonono, he'd be too busy chopping so we could talk and appreciate everything together. 



frankman said:


> This looks like a picture of the exact moment Pinocchio becomes a real boy.



Dammit, can't rep you!



george83 said:


> Me and Bexy on our honeymoon in Disneyland Paris



You're both so cute, congratulations! 



Saoirse said:


> my friend said i should be Cookie Monster for Halloween. I want to, simply so I can carry around cookies and eat them all! :eat2:



Chocolate chip with blueberries seems an appropo cookie for your costume.  Love those sunglasses!



Christov said:


> A caricature I had done at the convention. Totally counts as a recent picture, right?



Too angelic to have naughty thoughts about, though I am trying . . . .



rellis10 said:


> Me in our ridiculously small kitchen....how I manage to avoid accidentally killing myself when i (admittedly far too rarely) cook is beyond me.



Ye gods, I'm getting claustrophobic just looking. You look great in there, though!


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Christov

tonynyc said:


> *Great pic Christov: how was the comic book convention ? and do they run the shows similar to the US where you'll have Comic Artist, Sport Celebrities and or Sci-Fi , TV celebrities there? *


It was a bit more focussed on Comic artists and writers, but we had a major TV celebrity (Jonathan Ross) there to promote his comic when the artist had to drop out.


----------



## FreekiTiki

frankman said:


> This looks like a picture of the exact moment Pinocchio becomes a real boy.



Genius! Rep'd.


----------



## FreekiTiki

CaitiDee said:


> Me right now!



Wow you look gorgeous!


----------



## RJ20

CaitiDee said:


> Me right now!



Looking Great


----------



## evilvampire

AmazingAmy said:


> Oh man, all these new photos are amazing... especially loving Mcbeth's visit to see Takeshi (meet ups are so cool!), Christov's trip to the convetion, and Evilvampire's pup!



evils pup?? hahahah damn Rocky getting more luv than my ass hahahhaha


----------



## NJDoll

Everyone is so beautiful on the site.  can't wait to meet some of you guys during a meet up


----------



## Mishty

Christov said:


> A caricature I had done at the convention. Totally counts as a recent picture, right?



Why...why Chirzzy, you _almost_ look lovable.... almost 

Kinda like a furry woodland creature.....


----------



## thatgirl08

Anyone else notice how big his head is in that drawing? Just sayinn.


----------



## Mishty

thatgirl08 said:


> Anyone else notice how big his head is in that drawing? Just sayinn.



I'm surprised the artist could fit his head on paper to be honest...
I mean it's like, gianormous. 

but still remotely attractive.


----------



## chicken legs

thatgirl08 said:


> Anyone else notice how big his head is in that drawing? Just sayinn.



LOL..I don't follow much of what he does but looking at the pick vs. your comment and the only thing that comes to mind is freudian slip.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Christov's caricature reminds me of Snufkin from the Moomins...


----------



## Blackjack

thatgirl08 said:


> Anyone else notice how big his head is in that drawing? Just sayinn.



That's the way most of those caricatures are drawn- exaggerated features n' all that.


----------



## willowmoon

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Looking beautiful as always, YPP! :wubu:


----------



## Christov

thatgirl08 said:


> Anyone else notice how big his head is in that drawing? Just sayinn.


Leave my cranium aloooooooooooooooooone.


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Need more silly hats! 

View attachment awef.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

AmazingAmy said:


> Christov's caricature reminds me of Snufkin from the Moomins...



You know the Moomins! I love you, I used to read those books aaaaall the time when I was little


----------



## LovelyLiz

tomgoestothestore said:


> Need more silly hats!



Well helloooooooooo  You're looking dapper.


----------



## KFD

BigBeautifulMe said:


> There were multiple requests for the front view, so here you go.





Wow! You are beautiful! :smitten:


----------



## Blackjack

(Cross-posted)


----------



## Mishty

Went to the park today, before the rain set in.
My hetero life mate brought the munchkin, and a good time was had by all. 

(the photo of me eating was taken by the mini monster lol) 

View attachment park3.jpg


View attachment almsot.jpg


View attachment dfsg.jpg


View attachment eart.jpg


View attachment pasrk3.jpg


----------



## LalaCity

It's just a crappy webcam shot, but, for once, I think I look sort of...good. So I'm going to come out of my self-loathing shell for one tiny little moment...


----------



## Aria Bombshell

LalaCity said:


> It's just a crappy webcam shot, but, for once, I think I look sort of...good. So I'm going to come out of my self-loathing shell for one tiny little moment...






YOu look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CastingPearls

LalaCity said:


> It's just a crappy webcam shot, but, for once, I think I look sort of...good. So I'm going to come out of my self-loathing shell for one tiny little moment...


Oh shut up. You're beautiful.


----------



## FatAndProud

Sexy bitches!!!

View attachment 86160

NERRRRRRRRRRDDDDDD


----------



## Linda

FatAndProud said:


> Sexy bitches!!!
> 
> View attachment 86160
> 
> NERRRRRRRRRRDDDDDD






Ok fine then!! Sexy Nerd!!


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


>


How friggin cute!!!



LalaCity said:


> It's just a crappy webcam shot, but, for once, I think I look sort of...good. So I'm going to come out of my self-loathing shell for one tiny little moment...


Bout time, nice shot!!!


FatAndProud said:


> Sexy bitches!!!
> 
> View attachment 86160
> 
> NERRRRRRRRRRDDDDDD


Two words... Boioioioioi oinnnnnng!!!:wubu::smitten::blush:


----------



## FatAndProud

LalaCity said:


> It's just a crappy webcam shot, but, for once, I think I look sort of...good. So I'm going to come out of my self-loathing shell for one tiny little moment...



Model



Linda said:


> Ok fine then!! Sexy Nerd!!



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



daddyoh70 said:


> Two words... Boioioioioi oinnnnnng!!!:wubu::smitten::blush:



Boioioioioioi oinnnng <3 <3 <3


----------



## Famouslastwords

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Cutest pictures I've ever seen of you, ever. Rep!


----------



## LalaCity

FatAndProud said:


> Model



Haha, yes -- except I'm about five inches too short and about 50 lbs too heavy. But thanks!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:blush: Awwww! Thanks you guys! :blush: 

Those two are ones my friend took of me when we were trying to do makeshift "Senior Portraits".  I think I'm going to use them as such, too.


----------



## Dmitra

tomgoestothestore said:


> Need more silly hats!



And moustaches! Cute pictures. 



Blackjack said:


> (Cross-posted)



Breathtaking and so evocative of the autumnal feeling. The koi and your reflection make it magical.



LalaCity said:


> It's just a crappy webcam shot, but, for once, I think I look sort of...good. So I'm going to come out of my self-loathing shell for one tiny little moment...



It has a LOT of a feeling in that crappy camshot, serendipitous art is sometimes the best. And you do look beautiful. 



FatAndProud said:


> Sexy bitches!!!
> 
> NERRRRRRRRRRDDDDDD



Right now a nerd-loving guy is falling in love! Mind if I borrow your glasses? I'll give them right back, really! *runs*



Your Plump Princess said:


> :blush: Awwww! Thanks you guys! :blush:
> 
> Those two are ones my friend took of me when we were trying to do makeshift "Senior Portraits".  I think I'm going to use them as such, too.



Firstly, you look so gorgeous among the colors of fall! Secondly, your shirt is amazing, both color and design. Thirdly, you should use them as senior portraits, they're that pretty.


----------



## littlefairywren

Your Plump Princess said:


>



You look lovely, honey!



Mishty said:


> Went to the park today, before the rain set in.
> My hetero life mate brought the munchkin, and a good time was had by all.
> 
> (the photo of me eating was taken by the mini monster lol)



Such sweet pics, Mishty. You always looks so happy :happy:



LalaCity said:


> It's just a crappy webcam shot, but, for once, I think I look sort of...good. So I'm going to come out of my self-loathing shell for one tiny little moment...



You are quite lovely, LalaCity.



FatAndProud said:


> Sexy bitches!!!
> 
> View attachment 86160
> 
> NERRRRRRRRRRDDDDDD



OMG, you look so gorgeous FP! Your hair is fantastic btw!


----------



## HayleeRose

with my sisters at dinner. 

View attachment 73584_10150302819390327_586150326_15381144_4330788_n.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

We've got some beautiful ladies in this forum :happy: 
So glad to see your faces in pics!


----------



## jeff7005

CaitiDee said:


> Me right now!



another hotie from cali:smitten::bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx

So I just came back from the gym and thought... Hmm I haven't taken pics in awhile...
So I took some 

This is me... fresh from the gym... Only was able to do 30 minutes before I had to rush off. 
My hair stayed in mohawk shape even through sleeping and wind and sweat from working out, lol. 

Keep in mind there's no makeup, I'm sleep deprived, I'm fresh from the gym, and worn out a little, lol.







And a better angle, I guess, lol.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Tracii said:


>



Wow - your legs fill out those jeans real nice!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## AmazingAmy

So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



I like it actually -- and yes, it does bring out your eyes more, I think. Very nice!


----------



## Tad

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



Jordan? (not sure what that means)

But it does bring out your eyes, and frame your face wonderfully. Obviously you have to be happy with the colour, but from that pic I'd say there is absolutely nothing wrong with the color that you have it :bow:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Thank you willowmoon and Tad.  I think I just need to get used to it is all, and maybe have a bit of a haircut to feel fresher... I'm starting to like it more.

Oh, and Jordan is a UK glamour model, Tad. Not comparing myself to a glamour model in the _slightest_, just that my new colour is very similiar to hers... and I don't like hers.


----------



## Tad

AmazingAmy said:


> Not comparing myself to a glamour model in the _slightest_,



*Reads this ^^^^ *

*Looks at pic again *



I think comparisons would be justified :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

CarlaSixx said:


> So I just came back from the gym and thought... Hmm I haven't taken pics in awhile...
> So I took some
> 
> This is me... fresh from the gym... Only was able to do 30 minutes before I had to rush off.
> My hair stayed in mohawk shape even through sleeping and wind and sweat from working out, lol.
> 
> Keep in mind there's no makeup, I'm sleep deprived, I'm fresh from the gym, and worn out a little, lol.



You do have that post-gym glow, tho. Looking nice. 



AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



Yes - lovely contrast with the eyes. You are ridiculously beautiful!


----------



## LalaCity

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



I don't think you look like Jordan (or Ellen Page, for that matter) but more like Angelina Jolie. Very nice!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.


I _really_ like that color on you! It really does make your eyes just Pop!


:} _Goooorgeous_


----------



## Oldtimer76

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



Amy, you are so pretty!:wubu:
I love your long hair and beautiful eyes.


----------



## esaker

Very sexy Tracii





Tracii said:


>


----------



## Inhibited

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



Your just so beautiful, i could look at you all day..


----------



## CarlaSixx

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



You look wonderful!

I agree about the Angelina Jolie comments :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.




GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And I can't rep the girl! Dag nabbit!


----------



## frankman

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



Hey, nice everything.


----------



## Oldtimer76

fat9276 said:


> ... And I can't rep the girl! Dag nabbit!



I did:happy: lol


----------



## evilvampire

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



uhm my .02 i like it  whew..... nice pic ~~


----------



## AmazingAmy

In light of these (absurd) Angelina Jolie comparisons: I LOVE MY HAIR. And that camera angle, because I'll never look like that again lol.

Thank you, everyone!! You're all _far _too generous with your judgements. :wubu:

Or you all need glasses.


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> In light of these (absurd) Angelina Jolie comparisons: I LOVE MY HAIR. And that camera angle, because I'll never look like that again lol.
> 
> Thank you, everyone!! You're all _far _too generous with your judgements. :wubu:
> 
> Or you all need glasses.




yeah, you're right.. I take it back  haha


*puts on glasses... runs screaming!


----------



## Dromond

AmazingAmy said:


> Thank you, everyone!! You're all _far _too generous with your judgements. :wubu:
> 
> Or you all need glasses.



On the contrary, I think they haven't been generous enough.

And I already wear glasses.


----------



## Paul

FatAndProud said:


> Sexy bitches!!!
> 
> View attachment 86160
> 
> NERRRRRRRRRRDDDDDD



Wow, what sparkly, beautiful eyes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Continuing with the Wear Purple Day theme...






How I work purple at work today.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Continuing with the Wear Purple Day theme...
> 
> ...snipped IMG-too much to handle...
> 
> How I work purple at work today.



Oh, close enough to hug in that one. 'Mere n
cuddle with this big ole' dog!:smitten::bow:


----------



## AuntHen

Joining my fellow pic-whores!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I have that same blue/white striped top with ruffle trim from LB. It looks much better on you.


----------



## CaitiDee

Me right now, again.  

View attachment Picture 33.jpg


----------



## CaitiDee

thirtiesgirl said:


> I have that same blue/white striped top with ruffle trim from LB. It looks much better on you.



Its a really cute shirt!! Too bad LB is so expensive. Old Navy plus size all the way.


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!



Just lovely, B!


----------



## LovelyLiz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Continuing with the Wear Purple Day theme...
> How I work purple at work today.



DAMN RIGHT you work the purple! Looking fine, OWA!



fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!



So pretty, and nice nails!



CaitiDee said:


> Me right now, again.



You have such a lovely face, CaitiDee - you look very happy!


----------



## Dromond

Is there a not-beautiful woman here at Dims? I think there is not. There is beauty as far as the eye can see.


----------



## FatAndProud

Dromond said:


> Is there a not-beautiful woman here at Dims? I think there is not. There is beauty as far as the eye can see.



You're biased...lol jk


----------



## Dromond

FatAndProud said:


> You're biased...lol jk



I've also got no dog in this fight. I'm not trying to impress anyone, because I'm already hitched.

So there, nyah!


----------



## FatAndProud

Paul said:


> Wow, what sparkly, beautiful eyes.



Thanks, I think you're distracted by the sexy monitor glow, though 



fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!



YOU LOOK SO WHOLESOME. Too wholesome to be a pic-whore  I tried to rep, but couldn't  I love me some candy apple red nails!!!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!



You look incredible, Briana. :wubu: Your face is stunning!!!


----------



## Mishty

Just now from the bar

cross posted.

I wore purple today 

View attachment 1020002140tt.jpg


View attachment 1021sa.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Oh, close enough to hug in that one. 'Mere n
> cuddle with this big ole' dog!:smitten::bow:


Oh No You Don't! I am not falling for THAT "cuddle" again! Can't you see my hair is still all wild from the last 50 times you e-suckered me in? Well maybe just ONE more time for old times sakes, but only one more, after the one, after the one, after the one after that! I mean it!*(NOT)*:blush:



fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!


And looking lovely doing it!



CaitiDee said:


> Me right now, again.


Such a cute pic, Cati, I <3 this!:happy:



mcbeth said:


> DAMN RIGHT you work the purple! Looking fine, OWA!
> ...snip...


Thank you McB! :kiss2:



Mishty said:


> Just now from the bar
> 
> cross posted.
> 
> I wore purple today


Yea! What a lovely shade on you Misty!


----------



## Tracii

Purple is a winner on everybody!!
Amy you look great awesome eyes.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh No You Don't! I am not falling for THAT "cuddle" again! Can't you see my hair is still all wild from the last 50 times you e-suckered me in? Well maybe just ONE more time for old times sakes, but only one more, after the one, after the one, after the one after that! I mean it!*(NOT)*:blush:
> 
> 
> And looking lovely doing it!
> 
> 
> Such a cute pic, Cati, I <3 this!:happy:
> 
> 
> Thank you McB! :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea! What a lovely shade on you Misty!



50 times, Raiv? Sweetie, I thought you already knew that
I was able to turn down the voltage of that _Electric Love
Touch_ of mine, if needed to ensure your safety. I 
promise, I only thought you were really enjoying it and I 
never meant to leave you curly-haired and reeling!:doh:

I'm having too much fun at this keyboard, it's true, I find
creative BS'ing as much fun as designing and building
circuits! I'm a multi-genre' creative fool!:doh:

*Serious note: You're a beautiful Gal, Raiv, your wit and 
humor make you supremely attractive.:bow:


----------



## mango

AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



*I don't think you look all that much like Jordan / Katie Price.

You do, however, look amazing!

Cheers.

*


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Continuing with the Wear Purple Day theme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I work purple at work today.





fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!





CaitiDee said:


> Me right now, again.





Mishty said:


> Just now from the bar
> 
> cross posted.
> 
> I wore purple today



You all look wonderful!!! Love the purple ladies!! :bow::blush::wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Some from today:


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Some from today:



Ladies & Gentleman...I give you, the Lovely Lainey! :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Who wants to see my schmoozy pumpkin. He's all "hey" you can tell by the mouth. I tried to make it straight and well I came out with a douche-pumpkin. 

View attachment IMG00026-20101020-2026.jpg


----------



## imfree

fat9276 said:


> Ladies & Gentleman...I give you, the Lovely Lainey! :happy:



I'll second that!


----------



## AuntHen

Famouslastwords said:


> Who wants to see my schmoozy pumpkin. He's all "hey" you can tell by the mouth. I tried to make it straight and well I came out with a douche-pumpkin.




I love the pumpkin, now where is the YOU part of "Recent picture of you"? 

Did the headless horseman get you??!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> Some from today:



I can't rep you yet, dammit! So lovely.


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Some from today:



It can't come as a surprise that I freaking love the pics. I'm guessing that putting the glasses on the tip of your nose is a move reserved for when you're telling someone off?


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> It can't come as a surprise that I freaking love the pics. I'm guessing that putting the glasses on the tip of your nose is a move reserved for when you're telling someone off?


LOL...no...they keep sliding off!!! Thank you!


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> LOL...no...they keep sliding off!!! Thank you!



So the glasses decide when you tell people off. Just work with it


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> 50 times, Raiv? Sweetie, I thought you already knew that I was able to turn down the voltage of that _Electric Love Touch_ of mine, if needed to ensure your safety. I promise, *I only thought you were really enjoying it *and I never meant to leave you curly-haired and reeling!:doh:


Shhh! I was enjoying it! :blush:



imfree said:


> *Serious note: You're a beautiful Gal, Raiv, your wit and humor make you supremely attractive.:bow:


Thank you, Edgar! :wubu:



CastingPearls said:


> You all look wonderful!!! Love the purple ladies!! :bow::blush::wubu:


Thanks Lainey!



CastingPearls said:


> Some from today:


Gosh I love how you do your eyes! Beautiful as always.



Famouslastwords said:


> Who wants to see my schmoozy pumpkin. He's all "hey" you can tell by the mouth. I tried to make it straight and well I came out with a douche-pumpkin.


Oh, I love it! Besides, doncha know? You can't "make" anyone straight - eho they are always comes out!


----------



## AuntHen

frankman said:


> So the glasses decide when you tell people off. Just work with it




Well, frank *obviously *likes his women sassy-pants!


----------



## Dmitra

OneWickedAngel said:


> Continuing with the Wear Purple Day theme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I work purple at work today.



Purple!!



fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!



Stripey Blue!!



CaitiDee said:


> Me right now, again.



Teeny weeny white!!



Mishty said:


> Just now from the bar
> 
> cross posted.
> 
> I wore purple today



More purple!!



CastingPearls said:


> Some from today:



Coral and sage(?)!!



Famouslastwords said:


> Who wants to see my schmoozy pumpkin. He's all "hey" you can tell by the mouth. I tried to make it straight and well I came out with a douche-pumpkin.



Pumpkin!!

UNCLE!!
Drowning in a sea of color and vivacity!

Ok, it's definitely past my virtual bedtime.


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Some from today:



Gorgeous.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mishty said:


> Just now from the bar
> 
> cross posted.
> 
> I wore purple today



Oh honey, you look gorgeous! Purple is your colour :happy:


----------



## Never2fat4me

CaitiDee said:


> Me right now, again.



Goddamn your cute, CD! I love that cleft in your chin, and your smiling eyes drive me wild.

Chris :wubu:


----------



## frankman

fat9276 said:


> Well, frank *obviously *likes his women sassy-pants!



I do indeed. My perfect woman would be a bigger version of Veronica Mars. Although of course the pants part is completely optional.


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> Continuing with the Wear Purple Day theme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I work purple at work today.





fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!





CaitiDee said:


> Me right now, again.





CastingPearls said:


> Some from today:





AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.





CarlaSixx said:


> So I just came back from the gym and thought... Hmm I haven't taken pics in awhile...
> So I took some
> 
> This is me... fresh from the gym... Only was able to do 30 minutes before I had to rush off.
> My hair stayed in mohawk shape even through sleeping and wind and sweat from working out, lol.
> 
> Keep in mind there's no makeup, I'm sleep deprived, I'm fresh from the gym, and worn out a little, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a better angle, I guess, lol.





Your Plump Princess said:


>



Wonderful pics everyone! Damn this thread is so full of win 


I'm officially in week-end so it's resting and pensive time before week-end frenzy! 

View attachment DSCN4989.JPG


View attachment DSCN4994.JPG


----------



## Your Plump Princess

_M'mmmm.._
Er. 
I Mean, Uh. 
*Wonderful* Pics! 
You Should Post More Of your Hotness, We Ladies need more eyecandy. Especially me, I have a huge sweet tooth.


----------



## LovelyLiz

I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.


----------



## Dromond

mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.



You seriously cannot take a bad picture. All three are equally great. 

As for the others in the thread... damn this is a good lookin' community. OWA, CP, Amy, Caiti, YPP, Carla, and fat9276 are all hotter than hell. I even have to give props to Proner. He's a handsome one, isn't he?


----------



## AmazingAmy

mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.



Dims won't let me rep you, Beth, but you look stunning (and oh-so radiant)! I love the last one best: it brings out the colour of the dress just right, and your posture is very elegant. 

And thank you, Dromond!


----------



## pinkylou

Most recent and a touch weird, I was going for the sweet look...didnt work


----------



## Blockierer

mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.


All three are awesome
I think the first is the best one. 
Beautiful lady


----------



## Surlysomething

mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.


 

Gorgeous dress, lady! You look amazing!


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.


So beautiful! I love love love the first and third best! <nice dress too!>


----------



## CastingPearls

pinkylou said:


> Most recent and a touch weird, I was going for the sweet look...didnt work


Sweet and naughty! A good combination!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I did a trial run of the hairstyle I'm going to do on Halloween. I decided to give a hint to everyone who wanted to know what I was going as for Halloween.

Can you guess?


----------



## AmazingAmy

CarlaSixx said:


> I did a trial run of the hairstyle I'm going to do on Halloween. I decided to give a hint to everyone who wanted to know what I was going as for Halloween.
> 
> Can you guess?



So fucking awesome. :wubu: Someone rep her for me?


----------



## CarlaSixx

AmazingAmy said:


> So fucking awesome. :wubu: Someone rep her for me?



I'm guessing you know who it is, lol. Wish the shortness on the side would be more visible. People seem to think it's a mullet when it's more like a horse mane! LOL!


----------



## AuntHen

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm guessing you know who it is, lol. Wish the shortness on the side would be more visible. People seem to think it's a mullet when it's more like a horse mane! LOL!





you're hot and you're cold...you're yes and you're nooooooooo lalalala 

i got her Amy


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.



Oh you look lovely, mcbeth. The detail on the dress is so pretty, as is your smile :happy:


----------



## Dmitra

Proner said:


> Wonderful pics everyone! Damn this thread is so full of win
> 
> 
> I'm officially in week-end so it's resting and pensive time before week-end frenzy!



I am so going to Hell (see hotter boy thread) and I'm LIKING IT. *laugh*




mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.



May I say Va Va and VOOOM?! I adore that dress and it looks just lovely on you in all three of the pictures.



pinkylou said:


> Most recent and a touch weird, I was going for the sweet look...didnt work



Oh, I dunno, you look like a sweet and sour combo: Sweet girl, tough tattoo'd cookie!  Mixed metaphors, anyone?




CarlaSixx said:


> I did a trial run of the hairstyle I'm going to do on Halloween. I decided to give a hint to everyone who wanted to know what I was going as for Halloween.
> 
> Can you guess?



Crazy cool hair and attitude!! I sent you my guess with some rep . . . 



AmazingAmy said:


> So fucking awesome. :wubu: Someone rep her for me?



 . . . from both Amy and me.  And, Amy, I think your eyes pop brilliantly with the darker hair. Not that they looked less spectacular with your own natural hue.


----------



## Paul

mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.


All three pictures are good. I love viewing you from the different angles.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Dromond said:


> You seriously cannot take a bad picture. All three are equally great.



Alright, you sweetalker you... Thanks. 



AmazingAmy said:


> Dims won't let me rep you, Beth, but you look stunning (and oh-so radiant)! I love the last one best: it brings out the colour of the dress just right, and your posture is very elegant.



I don't get my name and "elegant" in the same sentence very often, so many thanks Amy! lol 



Blockierer said:


> All three are awesome
> I think the first is the best one.
> Beautiful lady



Thank you, Blockierer!  I like the first best too.



Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous dress, lady! You look amazing!



Much appreciated, Surly. You made me smile. 



CastingPearls said:


> So beautiful! I love love love the first and third best! <nice dress too!>



Thank you, CP! I think I like the first one best, too. But it's hard to judge, y'know?



littlefairywren said:


> Oh you look lovely, mcbeth. The detail on the dress is so pretty, as is your smile :happy:



Awwww, LFW! Thanks, girlfriend. And I saw that you are a painter? That is really awesome. When I read that it seemed very right. You have an artistic spirit about you. 



Dmitra said:


> May I say Va Va and VOOOM?! I adore that dress and it looks just lovely on you in all three of the pictures.



Oh honey, yes you may say that.  Thanks, Dmitra. (Or should I say, &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;!) I wanna see some new pics of you soon!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Paul said:


> All three pictures are good. I love viewing you from the different angles.



Oops, somehow I missed this on the multi-quote. Thank you, Paul!


----------



## HottiMegan

I felt like dolling myself up as a pick-me-up this afternoon. I also colored my hair darker this week. I actually put make up on too. (well only eye stuff and lip stuff)


----------



## CarlaSixx

fat9276 said:


> you're hot and you're cold...you're yes and you're nooooooooo lalalala
> 
> i got her Amy



I totally did want to go as her for Halloween! Especially in the blue candy dress at the start of California Gurls. But alas... I don't have the costume design talent to pull it off 

Love the guesses, lol.

Since it's been properly guessed and divulged on my Facebook...

I'm going as *Adam Lambert*!  Lol. It'll be a mash up of the looks from If I Had You as well as For Your Entertainment.  

It's not so noticeable in pics, I guess, but the sides of my hair are slicked down cuz I've got a shaggy mohawk cut but don't wanna go completely buzzcut on the side, so it makes it look long all over and spiked at the top :blush: Oopsie!


----------



## evilvampire

fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!



Nice pic girlie


----------



## evilvampire

Dmitra said:


> Are vampires supposed to be this cute? Pretty pup, too, and my, what fangs you have!



hehehe thank you so much.... yeh i do have a couple of real fangs....


----------



## VickiNicole

this was in August in New Orleans
View attachment vickineworleans.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Me, Yesterday chillin' at home! 

View attachment 20101022111600.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin

MzDeeZyre said:


> Me, Yesterday chillin' at home!



pretty pretty!


----------



## LovelyLiz

VickiNicole said:


> this was in August in New Orleans



Very pretty! And I love your dress - where did you get it?



MzDeeZyre said:


> Me, Yesterday chillin' at home!



Ooooh la la, very sultry.


----------



## Mishty

so this is from last night at the Waffle King. I was kinda drunk, & I decided to remove my bra and lounge back as I ate a shit ton of fried food and tried to remember what I had done with my watch...... then someone mentioned I didn't have a watch. So I ate pecan pie. 

View attachment fitzsimmons.jpg


----------



## Dmitra

HottiMegan said:


> I felt like dolling myself up as a pick-me-up this afternoon. I also colored my hair darker this week. I actually put make up on too. (well only eye stuff and lip stuff)



Minimalism can be so pretty! And I love the rogues gallery of your kiddies behind your head. 



CarlaSixx said:


> I totally did want to go as her for Halloween! Especially in the blue candy dress at the start of California Gurls. But alas... I don't have the costume design talent to pull it off
> 
> Love the guesses, lol.
> 
> Since it's been properly guessed and divulged on my Facebook...
> 
> I'm going as *Adam Lambert*!  Lol. It'll be a mash up of the looks from If I Had You as well as For Your Entertainment.
> 
> It's not so noticeable in pics, I guess, but the sides of my hair are slicked down cuz I've got a shaggy mohawk cut but don't wanna go completely buzzcut on the side, so it makes it look long all over and spiked at the top :blush: Oopsie!



Dang, I really need to start paying more attention to him. I like his voice quite a bit but have a blind spot where American Idol related people are concerned. You look great and I still stick by my mohawk warrior guess, too. 



VickiNicole said:


> this was in August in New Orleans



Tres jolie!



MzDeeZyre said:


> Me, Yesterday chillin' at home!



I love that beautiful sharp as a tack expression, wish I could pull it off. hehe 



Mishty said:


> so this is from last night at the Waffle King. I was kinda drunk, & I decided to remove my bra and lounge back as I ate a shit ton of fried food and tried to remember what I had done with my watch...... then someone mentioned I didn't have a watch. So I ate pecan pie.



You know, I was looking at some photos of Marlene Dietrich earlier and you have that same sultry-eyed look and features. Excuse me while I get my voodoo doll out, eh? (For looks and for that pecan pie!) lol


----------



## Blockierer

HottiMegan said:


> I felt like dolling myself up as a pick-me-up this afternoon. I also colored my hair darker this week. I actually put make up on too. (well only eye stuff and lip stuff)


Interesting shot  Pretty face


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> I felt like dolling myself up as a pick-me-up this afternoon. I also colored my hair darker this week. I actually put make up on too. (well only eye stuff and lip stuff)


I Love it when you post these pictures! Your so beautiful, Megan! 
(Wow It's Weird Calling Someone Else My Name)


----------



## Mishty

Dmitra said:


> You know, I was looking at some photos of Marlene Dietrich earlier and you have that same sultry-eyed look and features. Excuse me while I get my voodoo doll out, eh? (For looks and for that pecan pie!) lol



You just made my decade.....

I'm a HUGE Mar fan. HUGE


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mishty said:


> You just made my decade.....
> 
> I'm a HUGE Mar fan. HUGE



She's totally right though :happy: You do look like her!


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Continuing with the Wear Purple Day theme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I work purple at work today.





fat9276 said:


> Joining my fellow pic-whores!






CaitiDee said:


> Me right now, again.





Mishty said:


> Just now from the bar
> 
> cross posted.
> 
> I wore purple today





CastingPearls said:


> Some from today:





mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.



*OWA, Fat9276,Mishty, CastingPearls, McBeth:
Pic Whoring is GOOD 
*





pinkylou said:


> Most recent and a touch weird, I was going for the sweet look...didnt work



*You are sweeet, innocent and adorable ... it's the "tat" that gives you the edge :happy: *



CarlaSixx said:


> I did a trial run of the hairstyle I'm going to do on Halloween. I decided to give a hint to everyone who wanted to know what I was going as for Halloween.
> 
> Can you guess?



*I'm horrible at guessing... but the hairstyle looks nice *



Proner said:


> Wonderful pics everyone! Damn this thread is so full of win
> 
> 
> I'm officially in week-end so it's resting and pensive time before week-end frenzy!



*Proner- great pic just something about a Black and White Photo... classic look *



HayleeRose said:


> with my sisters at dinner.



*HayleeRose Nice pic of you and your sisters... looks like the dinner was a hit *



AmazingAmy said:


> So, decided to dye my hair a darker brown. Thank God it only lasts a few weeks, as I'm looking a little too Jordan for my liking. I'm not completely adverse to it, though; I like what it does for my eyes.



*
The hairstyle looks great on you and yes it does wonders for your eyes 
*


----------



## FatAndProud

Mishty said:


> so this is from last night at the Waffle King. I was kinda drunk, & I decided to remove my bra and lounge back as I ate a shit ton of fried food and tried to remember what I had done with my watch...... then someone mentioned I didn't have a watch. So I ate pecan pie.



I love you.


----------



## HottiMegan

Dmitra said:


> Minimalism can be so pretty! And I love the rogues gallery of your kiddies behind your head.


Thanks. I usually only put on a little eyeliner and mascara since i have blond eyelashes  I have little time for more with kiddos. And yeah, my living room wall is nearly covered in photos of my boys 



Blockierer said:


> Interesting shot  Pretty face


thank you 



Your Plump Princess said:


> I Love it when you post these pictures! Your so beautiful, Megan!
> (Wow It's Weird Calling Someone Else My Name)


lol i find it weird too and at one time i had 3 friends in my circle of friends named Megan. California is loaded with them. I didn't know another Megan until i moved here.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

HottiMegan said:


> I felt like dolling myself up as a pick-me-up this afternoon. I also colored my hair darker this week. I actually put make up on too. (well only eye stuff and lip stuff)



You look like a redheaded Alicia Silverstone. And that's a good thing


----------



## furious styles

Mishty said:


> so this is from last night at the Waffle King. I was kinda drunk, & I decided to remove my bra and lounge back as I ate a shit ton of fried food and tried to remember what I had done with my watch...... then someone mentioned I didn't have a watch. So I ate pecan pie.



this shit right here is gangsta


respect.


----------



## HottiMegan

DitzyBrunette said:


> You look like a redheaded Alicia Silverstone. And that's a good thing



It's funny you say that. I'm a blond naturally and that was my nickname from my friends in high school


----------



## Christov

Remember, only _you_ can prevent forest fires.


----------



## rellis10

Christov said:


> Remember, only _you_ can prevent forest fires.



Dude....you look like you just fell out of a teen horror film


----------



## Christov

rellis10 said:


> Dude....you look like you just fell out of a teen horror film


This is 40% true. Before this I was hanging around in 'forest' of mirrors.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Christov said:


> Remember, only _you_ can prevent forest fires.



This is cool! What was the place/event?


----------



## Proner

Dmitra said:


> I am so going to Hell (see hotter boy thread) and I'm LIKING IT. *laugh*





tonynyc said:


> *Proner- great pic just something about a Black and White Photo... classic look *





Your Plump Princess said:


> _M'mmmm.._
> Er.
> I Mean, Uh.
> *Wonderful* Pics!
> You Should Post More Of your Hotness, We Ladies need more eyecandy. Especially me, I have a huge sweet tooth.





Dromond said:


> You seriously cannot take a bad picture. All three are equally great.
> 
> As for the others in the thread... damn this is a good lookin' community. OWA, CP, Amy, Caiti, YPP, Carla, and fat9276 are all hotter than hell. I even have to give props to Proner. He's a handsome one, isn't he?




Thanks everyone!! :happy:


----------



## Christov

AmazingAmy said:


> This is cool! What was the place/event?


Brighton Sea Life Centre, was fancy and had dramatic muzak playing over the speakers.


----------



## Wild Zero

It's a recurring theme


Wild Zero said:


> This weekend ruled


----------



## Christov

The filling in a fat sandwich.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Christov said:


> Brighton Sea Life Centre, was fancy and had dramatic muzak playing over the speakers.



What's a Sea Life Centre doing showing videos of forest fires? :blink:


----------



## Christov

AmazingAmy said:


> What's a Sea Life Centre doing showing videos of forest fires? :blink:


Obviously because Turtles are flammable.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

I havent played this game for a while and Dimensions keeps telling me

"Hello missy_blue_eyez it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks"

So I thought Id combine a post with a picture of my recent new hair 'did'

I went red n short! Whaddya think?!

View attachment red hair 2.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

You are so cute! I love the new hair.. and that headband is adorable!


----------



## Saoirse

throwin up signs


----------



## daddyoh70

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I havent played this game for a while and Dimensions keeps telling me
> 
> "Hello missy_blue_eyez it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks"
> 
> So I thought Id combine a post with a picture of my recent new hair 'did'
> 
> I went red n short! Whaddya think?!
> 
> View attachment 86366



Beautiful pic, love the hair 'did'



Saoirse said:


> throwin up signs



You're such a ganster! you made me think of this  Great pic BTW


----------



## NancyGirl74

I haven't posted a pic in a while but I like this one. From my cousin's wedding a few months ago (ok, not exactly recent but close enough). I was feeling pretty glam. 

View attachment P1011801 (2) Downsized.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

NancyGirl74 said:


> I haven't posted a pic in a while but I like this one. From my cousin's wedding a few months ago (ok, not exactly recent but close enough). I was feeling pretty glam.
> 
> View attachment 86367



*N*ancyGirl: Looking Glam and Gorgeous :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Tooz

Mishty said:


> so this is from last night at the Waffle King. I was kinda drunk, & I decided to remove my bra and lounge back as I ate a shit ton of fried food and tried to remember what I had done with my watch...... then someone mentioned I didn't have a watch. So I ate pecan pie.



You sound like me. I think we need to hang.


----------



## tonynyc

Christov said:


> Remember, only _you_ can prevent forest fires.



*Nice pic... has that Horror " The Omen" feel to it *



Wild Zero said:


> It's a recurring theme



*This recurring theme is definitely a win-win *



missy_blue_eyez said:


> I havent played this game for a while and Dimensions keeps telling me
> 
> "Hello missy_blue_eyez it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks"
> 
> So I thought Id combine a post with a picture of my recent new hair 'did'
> 
> I went red n short! Whaddya think?!
> 
> View attachment 86366



*Nice hairstyle - looks good on you*


----------



## tonynyc

Saoirse said:


> throwin up signs



*Yes in the words of Daddyoh70- we definitely have a Gangstain our midst *


----------



## tonynyc

*Post Haircut and Workout today *


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> *Post Haircut and Workout today *


You never fail to disappoint, sweetie!


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> You never fail to disappoint, sweetie!



Thanks Gorgeous :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74

tonynyc said:


> *N*ancyGirl: Looking Glam and Gorgeous :wubu: :wubu:



Thanks, Tony. You always know how to make a gal feel good about herself. :happy:


----------



## evilvampire

Saoirse said:


> throwin up signs



nice pic


----------



## FatAndProud

patmcf said:


> This is me.



Handsome!


----------



## CastingPearls

patmcf said:


> This is me.


Aren't you cute!


----------



## AmazingAmy

I concur! :smitten:


----------



## patmcf

FatAndProud said:


> Handsome!





CastingPearls said:


> Aren't you cute!





AmazingAmy said:


> I concur! :smitten:



Thank you. That is very kind.


----------



## NancyGirl74

patmcf said:


> This is me.



Dreamy eyes.


----------



## mszwebs

patmcf said:


> This is me.



Oh. My.

Well, Hello


----------



## VickiNicole

Hey there McBeth,
I got the dress at Ross ( http://www.rossstores.com/ )
I've gotten quite a few dresses there, they are very inexpensive (in the $20 range) . I love wearing dresses, makes me feel feminine cause I'm usually in sweats



mcbeth said:


> Very pretty! And I love your dress - where did you get it?


----------



## VickiNicole

that dress is fab and you look great and happy



mcbeth said:


> I really liked this dress that I wore to a wedding in Kentucky last week. It was a lovely ceremony and good to see old friends from grad school. Now, since I don't think I'm very good about deciding what pics are good and which aren't, I'm pic-whoring it up and including 3 different angles. Whichever one you think I look the best in is how I really look.


----------



## iamaJenny

Here are pictures of me being bored in my dorm room. I :wubu: Orlando Bloom and Rick Gonzalez, hence them being surrounded by polka dots on my wall. lol 

View attachment Photo 45.jpg


View attachment Photo 43.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

iamaJenny said:


> Here are pictures of me being bored in my dorm room. I :wubu: Orlando Bloom and Rick Gonzalez, hence them being surrounded by polka dots on my wall. lol


So pretty!...............


----------



## iamaJenny

CastingPearls said:


> So pretty!...............



Thank you!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

iamaJenny said:


> Here are pictures of me being bored in my dorm room. I :wubu: Orlando Bloom and Rick Gonzalez, hence them being surrounded by polka dots on my wall. lol



You have a very beautiful smile


----------



## iamaJenny

BrownEyedChica said:


> You have a very beautiful smile



thank you BrownEyedChica. 
I really appreciated it. you all are too kind...but I like it.:happy: lol


----------



## Surlysomething

patmcf said:


> This is me.




Nice! You look so much like Ralph Fiennes!


----------



## LovelyLiz

patmcf said:


> This is me.



Wow, you are super attractive! Even without a smile...but, you know, if you wanted to flash us a smile I wouldn't object. 



VickiNicole said:


> Hey there McBeth,
> I got the dress at Ross ( http://www.rossstores.com/ )
> I've gotten quite a few dresses there, they are very inexpensive (in the $20 range) . I love wearing dresses, makes me feel feminine cause I'm usually in sweats



Yeah, I love Ross.  I shop there a lot - got my Halloween dress there! Thanks for the info, and also for your compliment!



iamaJenny said:


> Here are pictures of me being bored in my dorm room. I :wubu: Orlando Bloom and Rick Gonzalez, hence them being surrounded by polka dots on my wall. lol



Very pretty!


----------



## liz (di-va)

I was havin good hair (since gone terribly wrong) after a party on Saturday so I took a pic. Major FGA, but whatevs!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Wild Zero said:


> It's a recurring theme



What a lucky guy you are!:blush:
These ladies are so cute:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

liz (di-va) said:


> I was havin good hair (since gone terribly wrong) after a party on Saturday so I took a pic. Major FGA, but whatevs!



I love the hair and the sepia makes this pic very nice


----------



## Linda

patmcf said:


> This is me.



Your hair looks great shorter.  Great pic.


----------



## daddyoh70

NancyGirl74 said:


> I haven't posted a pic in a while but I like this one. From my cousin's wedding a few months ago (ok, not exactly recent but close enough). I was feeling pretty glam.
> 
> View attachment 86367





tonynyc said:


> *Post Haircut and Workout today *



My two (and probably only) favorite Gnats fans!!! Nancy, beautiful as always! Tony, look like you're ready for the Octagon!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Wild Zero said:


> It's a recurring theme



You are the envy of men everywhere. Great pic! It would be funny if also in each of those pictures BJ was hidden and waving from the background. 



tonynyc said:


> *Post Haircut and Workout today *



Looking good, Tony! Nice shades. 



liz (di-va) said:


> I was havin good hair (since gone terribly wrong) after a party on Saturday so I took a pic. Major FGA, but whatevs!



You look great, Liz! Good hair indeed - your hair has body and personality.  I like the sepia tones of the pic, too.


----------



## CastingPearls

liz (di-va) said:


> I was havin good hair (since gone terribly wrong) after a party on Saturday so I took a pic. Major FGA, but whatevs!


I love this pic!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

#1-Green contacts (A girl likes to have options!)
#2-Bad hair day. 
#3-Laughing at ATHF(Handbanana) with my brother.


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> #1-Green contacts (A girl likes to have options!)
> #2-Bad hair day.
> #3-Laughing at ATHF(Handbanana) with my brother.



I dig the green contacts! Really lovely, CP! (All of the pics. )


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> I dig the green contacts! Really lovely, CP! (All of the pics. )


Thanks!!!....................


----------



## iamaJenny

CastingPearls said:


> #1-Green contacts (A girl likes to have options!)
> #2-Bad hair day.
> #3-Laughing at ATHF(Handbanana) with my brother.



Oh wow! You have the most AMAZING eyes. The green contacts are really pretty.
lol. I might have a girl crush now....:smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

iamaJenny said:


> Oh wow! You have the most AMAZING eyes. The green contacts are really pretty.
> lol. I might have a girl crush now....:smitten:


You're so sweet!


----------



## Dmitra

Feeling a bit peaky today so I'll just say everyone's beautiful, handsome, filthy/gorgeous, and luminous and I'm going to go hide in the corner now.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

iamaJenny said:


> Oh wow! You have the most AMAZING eyes. The green contacts are really pretty.
> lol. I might have a girl crush now....:smitten:



To the girl crush list for CP! Rowr!!!!!


----------



## patmcf

NancyGirl74 said:


> Dreamy eyes.



Courtesy of my mother 



Surlysomething said:


> Nice! You look so much like Ralph Fiennes!



Thank you! Unfortunately my friends have always teased me by saying I look identical to Chris Kattan. 



mcbeth said:


> Wow, you are super attractive! Even without a smile...but, you know, if you wanted to flash us a smile I wouldn't object.



I am not really much of a smiler Mcbeth  However, I would like to personally assure you that I have all my teeth.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> To the girl crush list for CP! Rowr!!!!!


thanks!!!.................


----------



## liz (di-va)

Oldtimer76 said:


> I love the hair and the sepia makes this pic very nice





mcbeth said:


> You look great, Liz!





CastingPearls said:


> I love this pic!!


thank y'all so much! muchly appreciated


----------



## Paul

liz (di-va) said:


> I was havin good hair (since gone terribly wrong) after a party on Saturday so I took a pic. Major FGA, but whatevs!


WOW!!! what a wonderful picture Liz...this is the prettiest picture I have seen of you. Please post more pictures.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

liz (di-va) said:


> I was havin good hair (since gone terribly wrong) after a party on Saturday so I took a pic. Major FGA, but whatevs!



You are gorgeous, lady.


----------



## Aust99

iamaJenny said:


> Here are pictures of me being bored in my dorm room. I :wubu: Orlando Bloom and Rick Gonzalez, hence them being surrounded by polka dots on my wall. lol


Seriously STUNNING!!!


liz (di-va) said:


> I was havin good hair (since gone terribly wrong) after a party on Saturday so I took a pic. Major FGA, but whatevs!


Your right!!! Great hair Liz... Lovely picture. 


CastingPearls said:


> #1-Green contacts (A girl likes to have options!)
> #2-Bad hair day.
> #3-Laughing at ATHF(Handbanana) with my brother.


Lovely as always.


----------



## Rosebud

In the lobby after the NJ Bash, my friend was finally willing to have a picture with me. 

Unfortunately, you can barely see her in this picture. 

View attachment NJ sidebar.jpg


----------



## Linda

Rosebud said:


> In the lobby after the NJ Bash, my friend was finally willing to have a picture with me.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can barely see her in this picture.



Is that a dress patty or shorts? It is such a cute pattern. I love it.


----------



## nic_nic07

Me at this little Halloween party that my university throws every year for kids in the area. I'm dressed up as a fairy.


----------



## Rosebud

Linda said:


> Is that a dress patty or shorts? It is such a cute pattern. I love it.



Thank you. It's a dress that goes all the way to my ankles. I love it to death and haven't seen another one like it, so I am glad I made the decision to buy it (even though I second guessed myself for months after)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Rosebud said:


> In the lobby after the NJ Bash, my friend was finally willing to have a picture with me.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can barely see her in this picture.


LOL - love it! 



nic_nic07 said:


> Me at this little Halloween party that my university throws every year for kids in the area. I'm dressed up as a fairy.


Too cute Nic!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...


----------



## MzDeeZyre

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



Rawr!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



Woo-hoo!, if you don't purr, I will!!! You look great! Here kitty, kitty! Speaking of leopard...


Def Leppard-Photograph
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMcwR6VHfmM

...Look what you've done to this rock n roll clown!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...


Here Kitty Kitty!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MzDeeZyre said:


> Rawr!!!! :kiss2:





imfree said:


> Woo-hoo!, if you don't purr, I will!!! You look great! Here kitty, kitty! Speaking of leopard...
> 
> Def Leppard-Photograph
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMcwR6VHfmM
> 
> ...Look what you've done to this rock n roll clown!!!





CastingPearls said:


> Here Kitty Kitty!!!


:bow::bow: Thank you! :bow::bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...


 

Beautiful dress, you look lovely. 


I love the whole animal print style this season.


----------



## succubus_dxb

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



Rai, i can't rep you yet- but you are one f*cking beautiful woman. You exude confidence and sass xx


----------



## AuntHen

Just wanted to thank people for the comments and rep on my last pic..so thanks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



MmrrrrrrrrrrrrOWWWWWWW! :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:

Your eyes are killin' me in this pic, woman.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Love the animal print dress, OWA!
I'd totall steal it if I could fit in it 

----

This pic ain't totally recent, but recent enough, lol. I thought it was a nice pic. I have it as my display in quite a few places cuz the colours pop.


----------



## Dromond

nic_nic07 said:


> Me at this little Halloween party that my university throws every year for kids in the area. I'm dressed up as a fairy.



Too cute!



OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



I can see that animal magnetism working it's charms.



CarlaSixx said:


> Love the animal print dress, OWA!
> I'd totall steal it if I could fit in it
> 
> ----
> 
> This pic ain't totally recent, but recent enough, lol. I thought it was a nice pic. I have it as my display in quite a few places cuz the colours pop.



Adorrrrrrable!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> Beautiful dress, you look lovely.
> 
> 
> I love the whole animal print style this season.


Thanks Surly, I rarely do an allover print and have never done an animal print before, but this one just screamed out for me to wear it. 


succubus_dxb said:


> Rai, i can't rep you yet- but you are one f*cking beautiful woman. You exude confidence and sass xx


That's me - all sassified! Thanks S-DXB!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> MmrrrrrrrrrrrrOWWWWWWW! :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:
> 
> Your eyes are killin' me in this pic, woman.


Awww shucks now! :batting: Thanks G!


CarlaSixx said:


> Love the animal print dress, OWA!
> I'd totall steal it if I could fit in it
> 
> ----
> 
> This pic ain't totally recent, but recent enough, lol. I thought it was a nice pic. I have it as my display in quite a few places cuz the colours pop.


Thanks Carla! 

Love all the colors in your pic - you're right they do pop!



Dromond said:


> Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that animal magnetism working it's charms.
> 
> 
> 
> Adorrrrrrable!



Thanks Dro!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Rosebud said:


> In the lobby after the NJ Bash, my friend was finally willing to have a picture with me.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can barely see her in this picture.



Looking HOT, Rosebud! This was right before the hot guy came up next to you and started feeding you grapes, right? 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



Sexy! And with that trademark OWA gleam in your eye...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:smitten: OWA! You look AMAZING! :smitten:


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



Raiv, sweetie, bad news! My cardiologist says I've got to stop looking at
pictures of you. He says my EKG's will tell on me if I'm bad, too!


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



*
OWA: looking Wild and Gorgeous :wubu:... wonder what devious plans that you have in store with that folding chair in the background 
* 





CarlaSixx said:


> Love the animal print dress, OWA!
> I'd totall steal it if I could fit in it
> 
> ----
> 
> This pic ain't totally recent, but recent enough, lol. I thought it was a nice pic. I have it as my display in quite a few places cuz the colours pop.



*
Carla - you add POP to those Colors 
*



iamaJenny said:


> Here are pictures of me being bored in my dorm room. I :wubu: Orlando Bloom and Rick Gonzalez, hence them being surrounded by polka dots on my wall. lol



* imaJenny: Welcome to the Boards - nice pic*



patmcf said:


> This is me.



*Patmcf: Welcome - nice pic - hypnotic eyes *



liz (di-va) said:


> I was havin good hair (since gone terribly wrong) after a party on Saturday so I took a pic. Major FGA, but whatevs!



*Liz: Hairstyle looks good on you*



daddyoh70 said:


> My two (and probably only) favorite Gnats fans!!! Nancy, beautiful as always! Tony, look like you're ready for the Octagon!



*Thanks - not the "Octogan" ;but, HYDE PARK * :happy:



CastingPearls said:


> #1-Green contacts (A girl likes to have options!)
> #2-Bad hair day.
> #3-Laughing at ATHF(Handbanana) with my brother.



*CP: looking gorgeous as always - u don't need options*




Rosebud said:


> In the lobby after the NJ Bash, my friend was finally willing to have a picture with me.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can barely see her in this picture.



*Rosebud: cute pic and looks like you got the best seat in the house*



nic_nic07 said:


> Me at this little Halloween party that my university throws every year for kids in the area. I'm dressed up as a fairy.



*Cute pic- nice costume*


----------



## Rosebud

mcbeth said:


> Looking HOT, Rosebud! This was right before the hot guy came up next to you and started feeding you grapes, right?



Thank you!

In my little fantasy world, it was actually two hot guys. In my reality world, I realized it was the middle of the night and I grudgingly traded the lobby couch and my friend's amazing belly for a not so amazing hotel bed. Alone.


----------



## nic_nic07

Thanks so much for the compliments on my pic, everyone.  

:wubu: :wubu: 

I love this website.  :wubu:


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> #1-Green contacts (A girl likes to have options!)
> #2-Bad hair day.
> #3-Laughing at ATHF(Handbanana) with my brother.



You look gorgeous Elaine! :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> *CP: looking gorgeous as always - u don't need options*
> 
> 
> 
> Mathias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous Elaine! :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I really needed that today.
Click to expand...


----------



## bmann0413

Eh.


----------



## jeff7005

Rosebud said:


> In the lobby after the NJ Bash, my friend was finally willing to have a picture with me.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can barely see her in this picture.



Great legs and pretty feet too:bow:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



Wow, Rai.. You look stunning! I love how you look every bit as sexy in a wrap dress as you do in a corset.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

thatgirl08 said:


> You are so cute! I love the new hair.. and that headband is adorable!





daddyoh70 said:


> Beautiful pic, love the hair 'did'





tonynyc said:


> *Nice hairstyle - looks good on you*



Thanks guys!:happy:


----------



## Rosebud

jeff7005 said:


> Great legs and pretty feet too:bow:



Thank you. It's kind of you to say that.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mcbeth said:


> ..snip...
> Sexy! And with that trademark OWA gleam in your eye...





Your Plump Princess said:


> :smitten: OWA! You look AMAZING! :smitten:





imfree said:


> Raiv, sweetie, bad news! My cardiologist says I've got to stop looking at
> pictures of you. He says my EKG's will tell on me if I'm bad, too!





tonynyc said:


> *
> OWA: looking Wild and Gorgeous :wubu:... wonder what devious plans that you have in store with that folding chair in the background
> * ...snip...





ThatFatGirl said:


> Wow, Rai.. You look stunning! I love how you look every bit as sexy in a wrap dress as you do in a corset.



:bow::bow: Thank you all! :bow::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



You OWA, are the epitome of a woman to me, just gorgeous!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Rosebud said:


> Thank you!
> 
> In my little fantasy world, it was actually two hot guys. In my reality world, I realized it was the middle of the night and I grudgingly traded the lobby couch and my friend's amazing belly for a not so amazing hotel bed. Alone.



 If I'd been there, you could've come slept with me like usual. I'm sorry I had to leave early.


----------



## CastingPearls

Out with my bestie, Catherine.


----------



## Dromond

Gorgeous as usual. :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Late nights where I *need* to stay awake = Pic Whore Nights!!!

So...

*with...*






Click on this one to see another, too, that goes with the one below
....

*and without...*






:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> Out with my bestie, Catherine.



Aaaah, so serenly beautiful.  I love your dress and makeup!


----------



## AmazingAmy

CarlaSixx said:


> Late nights where I *need* to stay awake = Pic Whore Nights!!!
> 
> So...
> 
> *with...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on this one to see another, too, that goes with the one below
> ....
> 
> *and without...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:



I admire how you can rock so many different hairstyles!!!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 86568

View attachment 86569


Yes, I do love mustaches so much that I had to buy a t-shirt. :wubu:


----------



## Rosebud

Sweet Tooth said:


> If I'd been there, you could've come slept with me like usual. I'm sorry I had to leave early.




Instead, there I was, left to my own devices. 


Luckily I didn't need bail money.


----------



## LovelyLiz

FatAndProud said:


> Yes, I do love mustaches so much that I had to buy a t-shirt. :wubu:



You are so adorable! And while I hate mustaches myself, you in that shirt could almost convince me otherwise.


----------



## Inhibited

mcbeth said:


> You are so adorable! And while I hate mustaches myself, you in that shirt could almost convince me otherwise.



Totally agree, adorable


----------



## patmcf

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 86568
> 
> View attachment 86569



Absolutely Beautiful


----------



## Dmitra

Rosebud said:


> In the lobby after the NJ Bash, my friend was finally willing to have a picture with me.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can barely see her in this picture.



This level of relaxation struck me as the epitome of fat acceptance as well as being so damn adorable. Love the dress!




nic_nic07 said:


> Me at this little Halloween party that my university throws every year for kids in the area. I'm dressed up as a fairy.



Looks like you had a great time! Such a cutie in the darling costume. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...



Gods DAMN!! I love this picture of you more every time I see it. :bow:



CarlaSixx said:


> Love the animal print dress, OWA!
> I'd totall steal it if I could fit in it
> 
> ----
> 
> This pic ain't totally recent, but recent enough, lol. I thought it was a nice pic. I have it as my display in quite a few places cuz the colours pop.



Ok, stop being so lovely right this darn minute, missy! *shakes fist*



bmann0413 said:


> Eh.



That purple looks really good on you, bmann! And handsome as ever, in a bit of a broody way that day. 




CastingPearls said:


> Out with my bestie, Catherine.



I'm beginning to feel like Tim Gunn here: Love that dress and that necklace!! You look gorgeous and your bestie is very pretty, too.



CarlaSixx said:


> Late nights where I *need* to stay awake = Pic Whore Nights!!!
> 
> So...
> 
> *with...*
> 
> Click on this one to see another, too, that goes with the one below[/URL]
> ....
> 
> *and without...*
> 
> 
> :happy:



Seriously, now, I can't decide which way you look more _fierce_. You definitely need to be modeling high-priced cute clothes somewhere.




FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 86568
> 
> View attachment 86569
> 
> 
> Yes, I do love mustaches so much that I had to buy a t-shirt. :wubu:



I think you made so many guys here happy with posting your t-shirt (and girls, of course, but we tend not to get as emotionally attached to our mustaches as men do). Not to mention _the hands!_ *lol*


----------



## Dmitra

After just long enough for editing to be impossible I decided to post a picture I took yesterday for this protest thing I'm waiting to upload to. They're either having too much of a response, technical issues, or a DNS flood so we'll see if it makes it. Me being serious for a change while trying to look tougher than I am (and trying artsyfartsy my way through having forgotten to take down my drying laundry *lol*): 

View attachment STOMP fixed.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> Late nights where I *need* to stay awake = Pic Whore Nights!!!
> 
> So...
> 
> *with...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on this one to see another, too, that goes with the one below
> ....
> 
> *and without...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:



You are just gorgeous:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 86568
> 
> View attachment 86569
> 
> 
> Yes, I do love mustaches so much that I had to buy a t-shirt. :wubu:



Love the pics!



Dmitra said:


> After just long enough for editing to be impossible I decided to post a picture I took yesterday for this protest thing I'm waiting to upload to. They're either having too much of a response, technical issues, or a DNS flood so we'll see if it makes it. Me being serious for a change while trying to look tougher than I am (and trying artsyfartsy my way through having forgotten to take down my drying laundry *lol*):



You look great!!

Carla and Lloyd--Great pics!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HAPPY HALLOWEEN, DIMS!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks about the pictures :wubu:

Dmitra, you look like you mean business :happy: Awesome!

BBM, totally adorable costume! :happy:

F&P, I lovelovelove that t-shirt! lol!


----------



## tonynyc

bmann0413 said:


> Eh.



*It was tough NFL Sunday ... those Cleveland Browns who knew *



CastingPearls said:


> Out with my bestie, Catherine.



*Doin the town and looking Gorgeous g*



CarlaSixx said:


> Late nights where I *need* to stay awake = Pic Whore Nights!!!
> 
> So...
> 
> *with...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on this one to see another, too, that goes with the one below
> ....
> 
> *and without...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:



*Like the 'Wild" look - *




FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 86568
> 
> View attachment 86569
> 
> 
> Yes, I do love mustaches so much that I had to buy a t-shirt. :wubu:



*No love for the clean shaven  ... u look great *



Dmitra said:


> After just long enough for editing to be impossible I decided to post a picture I took yesterday for this protest thing I'm waiting to upload to. They're either having too much of a response, technical issues, or a DNS flood so we'll see if it makes it. Me being serious for a change while trying to look tougher than I am (and trying artsyfartsy my way through having forgotten to take down my drying laundry *lol*):



*Looking tough and cute *



BigBeautifulMe said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN, DIMS!



*
What an adorable costume :wubu: I hope that you will grant wishes 
*


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN, DIMS!


Oh GOD!! You're so cute!!!


----------



## Dromond

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 86568
> 
> View attachment 86569
> 
> 
> Yes, I do love mustaches so much that I had to buy a t-shirt. :wubu:



You should try men with VanDykes. They look so much better than mustaches alone.

PS: You're hot stuff.



Dmitra said:


> After just long enough for editing to be impossible I decided to post a picture I took yesterday for this protest thing I'm waiting to upload to. They're either having too much of a response, technical issues, or a DNS flood so we'll see if it makes it. Me being serious for a change while trying to look tougher than I am (and trying artsyfartsy my way through having forgotten to take down my drying laundry *lol*):



Looking tough! Also looking fine. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN, DIMS!



WOW! Will you be my fairy godmother?


----------



## Dromond

CarlaSixx said:


> Late nights where I *need* to stay awake = Pic Whore Nights!!!
> 
> So...
> 
> *with...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on this one to see another, too, that goes with the one below
> ....
> 
> *and without...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:



Scary hot babe!


----------



## FatAndProud

mcbeth said:


> You are so adorable! And while I hate mustaches myself, you in that shirt could almost convince me otherwise.



*gasp* I can't fathom hatred for the 'stache. I must concentrate on convincing you that a mustache is the greatest thing since sliced bread!



Inhibited said:


> Totally agree, adorable



Thankies :wubu:



patmcf said:


> Absolutely Beautiful



Thank you, kind sir!



Dmitra said:


> I think you made so many guys here happy with posting your t-shirt (and girls, of course, but we tend not to get as emotionally attached to our mustaches as men do). Not to mention _the hands!_ *lol*




LOL @ the hands. I know it looks like I'm totally feeling teh bewbz...but I meant to emphasize the I <33 mustaches  But hey, kill two birds with one stone, jah know? 



CastingPearls said:


> Love the pics!



Love you!



CarlaSixx said:


> F&P, I lovelovelove that t-shirt! lol!



I lovelovelove your face!  



tonynyc said:


> *No love for the clean shaven  ... u look great *



That's right. No love for the clean shaven. Enough wimmens like the clean shaven. Scruff is hot in general.....whoa...I need to take a cold shower, now 



Dromond said:


> You should try men with VanDykes. They look so much better than mustaches alone.
> 
> PS: You're hot stuff.



Hmm, I'd be interested in sampling all types of facial hair. Mens, please offer your face to me. Kthx. Thanks for the compliment, m'dear!)


----------



## MisticalMisty

The kids kept say..."you're a BIG baby." Gotta love 4 year olds


----------



## nettie

I caved and wore a costume for the school's fall party today. Sort of.

View attachment 86589


----------



## Dmitra

BigBeautifulMe said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN, DIMS!



Ms. Fairy, my wish today is to look as sweet as you!  Have fun dusting people. lol


Ms. MisticalMisty and Ms. Nettie you both look wonderful!! Forgive my nimble fingers and numb brain for not doing the multi-quote thing. /faint


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CarlaSixx said:


> BBM, totally adorable costume! :happy:



Thanks, Carla! Coming from a rocking cutie with style like yours (I love those gloves) that's high praise. :wubu:



tonynyc said:


> *
> What an adorable costume :wubu: I hope that you will grant wishes
> *



Of course I will! 



CastingPearls said:


> Oh GOD!! You're so cute!!!



Aww, now I'm blushing. Thanks, Elaine. :blush::bow:



Dromond said:


> WOW! Will you be my fairy godmother?



Absolutely. :happy: What are your wishes?


----------



## nettie

Rosebud said:


> In the lobby after the NJ Bash, my friend was finally willing to have a picture with me.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can barely see her in this picture.





nic_nic07 said:


> Me at this little Halloween party that my university throws every year for kids in the area. I'm dressed up as a fairy.





OneWickedAngel said:


> Letting my wild side out with the ever classy bathroom pic...





CarlaSixx said:


> ----
> 
> This pic ain't totally recent, but recent enough, lol. I thought it was a nice pic. I have it as my display in quite a few places cuz the colours pop.





CastingPearls said:


> Out with my bestie, Catherine.





CarlaSixx said:


> Late nights where I *need* to stay awake = Pic Whore Nights!!!
> 
> So...
> 
> *with...*
> 
> *and without...*
> 
> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:





FatAndProud said:


> Yes, I do love mustaches so much that I had to buy a t-shirt. :wubu:





BigBeautifulMe said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN, DIMS!





MisticalMisty said:


> The kids kept say..."you're a BIG baby." Gotta love 4 year olds



Adorable, ladies! Carla, I love the photo of you with longer hair. And OWA? Simply stunning.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dmitra said:


> Ms. Fairy, my wish today is to look as sweet as you!  Have fun dusting people. lol



Aww, thanks Dmitra! :happy: 

Appearances can totally be deceiving. Muahahahahahha.


----------



## JMCGB

Taken yesterday and yes 99% of the time I have a serious look on my face, lol.


----------



## FatAndProud

JMCGB said:


> Taken yesterday and yes 99% of the time I have a serious look on my face, lol.



awe! serious face is cuuute!


----------



## CastingPearls

JMCGB said:


> Taken yesterday and yes 99% of the time I have a serious look on my face, lol.


Serious face is seriously cute.


----------



## JMCGB

FatAndProud said:


> awe! serious face is cuuute!





CastingPearls said:


> Serious face is seriously cute.



Thank you both.


----------



## Inhibited

FatAndProud said:


> awe! serious face is cuuute!





CastingPearls said:


> Serious face is seriously cute.



Agree.............


----------



## KHayes666

Last night on our one year anniversary. Not bad for a misogynistic sociopathic evil feeder.


----------



## imfree

KHayes666 said:


> Last night on our one year anniversary. Not bad for a misogynistic sociopathic evil feeder.



You devious misogynistic, sociopathic, evil feeder!!!, I can just see all that wickedness in your face!!!---NOT!!!!! Sweet picture, Guys!:bow:


----------



## KendraLee

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 86568
> 
> View attachment 86569
> 
> 
> Yes, I do love mustaches so much that I had to buy a t-shirt. :wubu:



I dont love mustaches but totally cute on you


----------



## Tracii

KHayes666 said:


> Last night on our one year anniversary. Not bad for a misogynistic sociopathic evil feeder.



Yep that is a good description of you Mr Hayes!!!!! J/K
Cute piccie anyway!


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> Last night on our one year anniversary. Not bad for a misogynistic sociopathic evil feeder.



*
Wonderful pic you two.. and look at the sly grin ... hope your anniversary was a good one 
* :happy:


----------



## KendraLee

took some pics the other night 

View attachment 03k.jpg


View attachment 04k.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

KendraLee said:


> took some pics the other night



*WOW* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## KendraLee

tonynyc said:


> *WOW* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



Thank you Tony


----------



## HottiMegan

This is me and the boys at the BEST ever located Taco Bell. Right on Linda Mar Beach in Pacifica. We had to take the boys there. It's Alex's first time at the beach


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> This is me and the boys at the BEST ever located Taco Bell. Right on Linda Mar Beach in Pacifica. We had to take the boys there. It's Alex's first time at the beach




Great pic, Megan. You have the cutest boys.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> This is me and the boys at the BEST ever located Taco Bell. Right on Linda Mar Beach in Pacifica. We had to take the boys there. It's Alex's first time at the beach


You're so photogenic, Megan! The boys are adorable!


----------



## tonynyc

HottiMegan said:


> This is me and the boys at the BEST ever located Taco Bell. Right on Linda Mar Beach in Pacifica. We had to take the boys there. It's Alex's first time at the beach



*Nice Pic Megan of you and the boys... now being a vegetarian... which goodies did you, hubby and the kids get to enjoy- ( I can only think of a bean burrito) *


----------



## Blockierer

KendraLee said:


> took some pics the other night


Girl :smitten:
you are beautiful :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> Great pic, Megan. You have the cutest boys.


Thank you  I had a lot of fun watching them enjoy the beach 



CastingPearls said:


> You're so photogenic, Megan! The boys are adorable!


Thanks  I have to agree that my boys are cuties 



tonynyc said:


> *Nice Pic Megan of you and the boys... now being a vegetarian... which goodies did you, hubby and the kids get to enjoy- ( I can only think of a bean burrito) *


Thanks! Max had a bean burrito. Alex had a cheese quesadilla. I had 2 tostadas with guac and hubby had a couple 7 layer burritos. Taco bell has a great menu for vegetarians. It like the only fast food joint that we go to.


----------



## KendraLee

HottiMegan said:


> This is me and the boys at the BEST ever located Taco Bell. Right on Linda Mar Beach in Pacifica. We had to take the boys there. It's Alex's first time at the beach


Adorable Megan



Blockierer said:


> Girl :smitten:
> you are beautiful :smitten:


Thank you kindly


----------



## KendraLee

KHayes666 said:


> Last night on our one year anniversary. Not bad for a misogynistic sociopathic evil feeder.



Congratulations on a year. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## GentleSavage

Halloween costume. I was a zombie chef (regular zombies are over done). My friend is a make up artist, and does wonderful work! (unfortunately this was taken hours after it was put on, so it looks a little messy) 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## CarlaSixx

KHayes, that's such a sweet picture :happy:

KendraLee, beautiful!

Megan, such a sweet pic. You're all lovely and photogenic!

GentleSavage, I _love_ your costume :happy:

-----

Speaking of costumes... I went out tonight. Surely I was going to take pics in a full length mirror since they're so rare for me to find :happy:






It's me as Adam Lambert. Or as someone yelled out (as an insult): *Fattam Flubbert.*

:happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

What up?! I'm a gnome!


----------



## Inhibited

mcbeth said:


> What up?! I'm a gnome!



lol too funny, i luv it


----------



## burtonboardrline

isamarie69 said:


> Turning 41 I felt it was time for some updated photos, So heres a new one of me from today.



My first reaction to this picture was "Wow shes really pretty" and then my second reaction after reading the caption was "Youve gotta be shitting me, theres no way shes 41" and thats not a bad thing, I'm just saying you look 10 years younger, at least


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> What up?! I'm a gnome!



LOL, you never disappoint! :happy:


----------



## Aust99

mcbeth said:


> What up?! I'm a gnome!



ARRRRGGHHH... I so want to rep you for this... given too much out, I'll get you tomorrow. 

Great costume.


----------



## Linda

GentleSavage said:


>





CarlaSixx said:


>







I just love Halloween. Great costumes.


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 86568
> 
> View attachment 86569
> 
> 
> Yes, I do love mustaches so much that I had to buy a t-shirt. :wubu:



Great Pics!!!! If I'd only known... I would have kept this!Insert cheap mustache ride joke here:blush:





Oh and uh.... BOIOIOIOIOIOI OIOIOIOIOIOING!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Aaaah the Halloween stuff looks awesome so far. Looking forward to more later. :bow:


----------



## Inhibited

daddyoh70 said:


> Great Pics!!!! If I'd only known... I would have kept this!Insert cheap mustache ride joke here:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and uh.... BOIOIOIOIOIOI OIOIOIOIOIOING!!!



Chopper?....................


----------



## daddyoh70

Inhibited said:


> Chopper?....................



Sadly, no. The 'stache' isn't even real.


----------



## Inhibited

daddyoh70 said:


> Sadly, no. The 'stache' isn't even real.



lol nah thats what i meant did you get a fake 'stache' to be Chopper for halloween.


----------



## FatAndProud

daddyoh70 said:


> Great Pics!!!! If I'd only known... I would have kept this!Insert cheap mustache ride joke here:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and uh.... BOIOIOIOIOIOI OIOIOIOIOIOING!!!



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

Inhibited said:


> lol nah thats what i meant did you get a fake 'stache' to be Chopper for halloween.



Ahhh, I'm a little slow today. This is an old pic and there was a website where you could put different facial hair combinations on your photo. I wish I could remember the link, but age is quickly catching up with me and the mind is going fast.



FatAndProud said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


Right back at ya!!!


----------



## lalatx

Last night... fun had by all. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## Ash

mcbeth said:


> What up?! I'm a gnome!



This is AMAZING. Hahaha.


----------



## indy500tchr

Hurray for new hair color!


----------



## tonynyc

indy500tchr said:


> Hurray for new hair color!



*Love the new look *


----------



## Blackjack

indy500tchr said:


> Hurray for new hair color!



I don't even know if it's possible for you to have a bad hairdo. Long, short, or none, it's all good.


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN, DIMS!



Happy Belated Haloween, angel:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween  

View attachment family.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween



Whoever's dressed as Buzz Lightyear looks like he's about to freak.. is that Alex?


----------



## indy500tchr

Blackjack said:


> I don't even know if it's possible for you to have a bad hairdo. Long, short, or none, it's all good.




Well thanks Beej *hugz*


----------



## tonynyc

HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween



*T*hat's all It takes - that One perfect photo :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Alicia Rose said:


> Whoever's dressed as Buzz Lightyear looks like he's about to freak.. is that Alex?



Alex is actually Woody. Max (buzz) is a ham for the camera. He'd get his picture taken all the time if he could


----------



## HottiMegan

tonynyc said:


> *T*hat's all I takes - that One perfect photo :happy:



Very true. I wished we could have one from head to toe of the costumes but i'll take what i can get!


----------



## Blackjack

HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween



Okay, that is one of the best family photos I remember seeing in a long, long time.


----------



## rellis10

Nothing halloween themed sadly, but i'm becoming a pic-whore again....however will i forgive myself?


----------



## stillblessed23

KHayes666 said:


> Last night on our one year anniversary. Not bad for a misogynistic sociopathic evil feeder.



Oooo she's super hot Kev! You look so happy!


----------



## stillblessed23

HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween



Too precious! Your family should be the basic one that comes in photo frames


----------



## stillblessed23

I didn't find to many other Alices out last night, lets see how many I find tonight  

View attachment alice.jpg


----------



## Paul

KendraLee said:


> took some pics the other night


Very lovely Kendra!!!:bow:


----------



## Paul

HottiMegan said:


> This is me and the boys at the BEST ever located Taco Bell. Right on Linda Mar Beach in Pacifica. We had to take the boys there. It's Alex's first time at the beach


Megan my jaw dropped seeing this picture. This is one of the best pictures I have seen of you. Oh and the kids a very cute.


----------



## Paul

lalatx said:


> Last night... fun had by all.


Great pictures lalatx. You look great. From the pictures it seems you had a good time.


----------



## Wild Zero

Ned and Ned


----------



## furious styles

Wild Zero said:


> Ned and Ned



that is just fantastic


----------



## activistfatgirl

HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween



This is such a great photo, Megan! Your family is adorable and you just look beautiful. If I ever have such a cute family, I'm ONLY going to take halloween photos. It's so fun!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Wild Zero said:


> Ned and Ned



OMG, did you seriously dress as Ned for Halloween?


----------



## tonynyc

Wild Zero said:


> Ned and Ned



A Ned Tribute :bow: :bow: :bow: :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Blackjack said:


> Okay, that is one of the best family photos I remember seeing in a long, long time.


Thank you  I'm going to be shopping for a frame tomorrow 



stillblessed23 said:


> Too precious! Your family should be the basic one that comes in photo frames


aww that's sweet of you to say 



Paul said:


> Megan my jaw dropped seeing this picture. This is one of the best pictures I have seen of you. Oh and the kids a very cute.


Thank you. I think the beach enhances any photo 



activistfatgirl said:


> This is such a great photo, Megan! Your family is adorable and you just look beautiful. If I ever have such a cute family, I'm ONLY going to take halloween photos. It's so fun!


If we continue to do family themes, we'll be taking photos every year. Max is already planning next year. He's wavering between Wizard of Oz and Star Wars.


----------



## Mishty

HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween



Megan! Precious! :wubu:
All three of your boys look so adorable!
Did you make that adorable dress you are wearing?! You look stunning!


----------



## CarlaSixx

HottiMegan said:


> If we continue to do family themes, we'll be taking photos every year. Max is already planning next year. He's wavering between Wizard of Oz and Star Wars.


I vote Star Wars!  lol.


----------



## LovelyLiz

lalatx said:


> Last night... fun had by all.



You're beautiful!



Inhibited said:


> lol too funny, i luv it





littlefairywren said:


> LOL, you never disappoint! :happy:





Aust99 said:


> ARRRRGGHHH... I so want to rep you for this... given too much out, I'll get you tomorrow.
> Great costume.





Ashley said:


> This is AMAZING. Hahaha.



Thanks, lovely ladies!!!! 



indy500tchr said:


> Hurray for new hair color!



Beautiful color on you!



HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween



You are so creative! I can't believe you made your costume! Very nicely done. :bow:



rellis10 said:


> Nothing halloween themed sadly, but i'm becoming a pic-whore again....however will i forgive myself?



Cute  I like the glasses in the hand while you like sexy-serious. 



stillblessed23 said:


> I didn't find to many other Alices out last night, lets see how many I find tonight



You are adorable!



Wild Zero said:


> Ned and Ned



This is why you are still king. Both of you.


----------



## Christov

Wrecked.


----------



## sarie

roughed up and sweaty after a looonnggg night with 1.25 of my favourites <3 

View attachment 68878_514088236905_101400426_30487592_5606882_n.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween



How cute y'all look!:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Wild Zero said:


> Ned and Ned



How amazing is this!:bow:
THE Ned is a legend, he really is


----------



## Gingembre

Christov said:


> Wrecked.



Is that facial hair?! Either way, wrecked suits you...you suddenly got a whole new kind of hot. Good lord. :smitten:


----------



## Gingembre

Not sure if linking from facebook will work (or if i've posted it already haha!) but this was me a couple of week's ago in Newcastle. The glasses were free when i bought a drink pre-mark ronson gig...score!


----------



## VickiNicole

what a cutie, keep on posting pics




rellis10 said:


> Nothing halloween themed sadly, but i'm becoming a pic-whore again....however will i forgive myself?


----------



## VickiNicole

this picture rocks!! so cute



HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween


----------



## disconnectedsmile

i met La Bamba (from Conan O'Brien's show) at Long Beach Comic Con this past weekend.


----------



## tonynyc

disconnectedsmile said:


> i met La Bamba (from Conan O'Brien's show) at Long Beach Comic Con this past weekend.




Comic Cons are the Best ... :happy:







*This is the last pic from the Big Apple Comic Book Show Last Month *

*
Here I am with Wrestling Legend Greg "The Hammer" Valentine- he graciously let me pose with the US Title that his Dad, The Legendary Johnny Valentine , held during the 1960's*

*One of the Brady Bunch Brothers is standing at their autograph table in the background*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gingembre said:


> Not sure if linking from facebook will work (or if i've posted it already haha!) but this was me a couple of week's ago in Newcastle. The glasses were free when i bought a drink pre-mark ronson gig...score!



Classy and gorgeous- as always :bow:



disconnectedsmile said:


> i met La Bamba (from Conan O'Brien's show) at Long Beach Comic Con this past weekend.




Nice!



sarie said:


> roughed up and sweaty after a looonnggg night with 1.25 of my favourites <3



Very pretty 



lalatx said:


> Last night... fun had by all.



You look lovely :bow:



indy500tchr said:


> Hurray for new hair color!



Love it- suits you well!



HottiMegan said:


> We went and got some professional photos today.. we got 1 photo taken before Alex threw a monumental fit. So here is our family dressed up for Halloween



Adorable!



stillblessed23 said:


> I didn't find to many other Alices out last night, lets see how many I find tonight



Love the outfit- clever idea


----------



## Saoirse

ugh


----------



## QueenB

sup

View attachment patty.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

mcbeth said:


> What up?! I'm a gnome!



You were so the cutest gnome ever. So glad I got to see you.


----------



## isamarie69

burtonboardrline said:


> My first reaction to this picture was "Wow shes really pretty" and then my second reaction after reading the caption was "Youve gotta be shitting me, theres no way shes 41" and thats not a bad thing, I'm just saying you look 10 years younger, at least



Thank you. Very much totally made my night!


----------



## LovelyLiz

isamarie69 said:


> You were so the cutest gnome ever. So glad I got to see you.



Thanks. It was nice to see you too.  Where's your sexy sailor pics???????


----------



## DeerVictory

QueenB said:


> sup
> 
> View attachment 86721



what. oh my god. this is amazing.


----------



## Blackjack

DeerVictory said:


> what. oh my god. this is amazing.



It really incredibly so is.


----------



## DeerVictory

This is what happens when I take breaks from reading Ovid's Metamorphoses.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm ba-ack. 

View attachment 1288483405_picsay-1288483405.jpg


View attachment 1288369242-picsay.jpg


----------



## rellis10

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm ba-ack.



Back and looking absolutely stunning :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

. .


----------



## Mishty

DeerVictory said:


> This is what happens when I take breaks from reading Ovid's Metamorphoses.



You are so g'damn effin' cute!

btw, I noticed in another thread that you used Photo Ready makeup, what shade do you wear? Do you like it?


----------



## lemonadebrigade

A couple of newish ones.  

View attachment Image9.jpg


View attachment Image6.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

QueenB said:


> sup
> 
> View attachment 86721



Love, love, love, love, love, love, LOVE!!! You are gorgeous, lady. :happy::bow:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

DeerVictory said:


> This is what happens when I take breaks from reading Ovid's Metamorphoses.



Nobody should ever ever ever read that epic!

I cant believe you still have the power to smile after that! hehe


----------



## QueenB

DeerVictory said:


> what. oh my god. this is amazing.





Blackjack said:


> It really incredibly so is.



thank you! :blush:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Love, love, love, love, love, love, LOVE!!! You are gorgeous, lady. :happy::bow:



so are you, BBM :3 i loved your costume also!


----------



## AshleyEileen

rellis10 said:


> Back and looking absolutely stunning :blush:



Thanks, dear.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I chopped my hair today for a donation. My regular stylist came to the cos program at my school so my students could see what it's like to do such a drastic cut with such uneven ends. I put some post-haircut pics up. Please pardon that I'm not wearing makeup, I desperately need my brows shaped, and I was trying to use a heavy DSLR in one hand for pics of myself. LOL

The ponytail.





Mirror shot. [Yes, I voted today.]





I really wish I knew why my face was so damn shiny here. <sigh>


----------



## tx_artsygirl

View attachment small melli sings.jpg
This is semi-recent. I'm playing at a local coffee house.. back when i had pink hair in the front and my hair was a bit shorter than it is now... 
View attachment small melli with flower.jpg
A halloween pic.. note the flower painted over my eye.... :happy:


----------



## Famouslastwords

tx_artsygirl said:


> View attachment 86756
> This is semi-recent. I'm playing at a local coffee house.. back when i had pink hair in the front and my hair was a bit shorter than it is now...
> View attachment 86757
> A halloween pic.. note the flower painted over my eye.... :happy:



I've seen these pics somewhere on dims, at least a year ago.


----------



## tx_artsygirl

Famouslastwords said:


> I've seen these pics somewhere on dims, at least a year ago.



The flower pic was taken last halloween.. the other was just a bit before that. not much more than a year go tho... sorry-- did i break a rule. was trying to find a more recent pic...


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweet Tooth said:


> I chopped my hair today for a donation. My regular stylist came to the cos program at my school so my students could see what it's like to do such a drastic cut with such uneven ends. I put some post-haircut pics up. Please pardon that I'm not wearing makeup, I desperately need my brows shaped, and I was trying to use a heavy DSLR in one hand for pics of myself. LOL
> 
> The ponytail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror shot. [Yes, I voted today.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I knew why my face was so damn shiny here. <sigh>


I like it!!! Was it Locks for Love???


----------



## tx_artsygirl

How about this one?? Have I posted an artsy pic??? View attachment smaller china doll melli.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh, sarcasm. How unique. 

Very nice pic. Arty.

EDT: cute glasses!


----------



## LovelyLiz

DeerVictory said:


> This is what happens when I take breaks from reading Ovid's Metamorphoses.



No taking breaks! Keep reading!  You look adorable - I like the hair color contrasted with the yellow scarf. 



AshleyEileen said:


> I'm ba-ack.



And looking amazing!



CastingPearls said:


> . .



I like that purple eyeliner - looks nice on you!



Sweet Tooth said:


> I chopped my hair today for a donation. My regular stylist came to the cos program at my school so my students could see what it's like to do such a drastic cut with such uneven ends. I put some post-haircut pics up. Please pardon that I'm not wearing makeup, I desperately need my brows shaped, and I was trying to use a heavy DSLR in one hand for pics of myself. LOL
> 
> The ponytail.
> Mirror shot. [Yes, I voted today.]
> I really wish I knew why my face was so damn shiny here. <sigh>



I love the short hair on you! Frames your face really nicely. Pretty. (And way to rock the vote) :bow:


----------



## tx_artsygirl

CastingPearls said:


> Oh, sarcasm. How unique.
> 
> Very nice pic. Arty.
> 
> EDT: cute glasses!



Lol-- THANKS!  I totally didn't remember ever posting those pics last year. I remember taking a break from this site-- but whatevs. Thanks for noticing anything about me at all-- nooo sarcasm intended there at all dudes. I often feel like a voyer on this site.


----------



## Famouslastwords

tx_artsygirl said:


> Lol-- THANKS!  I totally didn't remember ever posting those pics last year. I remember taking a break from this site-- but whatevs. Thanks for noticing anything about me at all-- nooo sarcasm intended there at all dudes. I often feel like a voyer on this site.



You didn't break a rule or anything, I just thought perhaps someone was stealing your pictures and pretending to be you, because you're under a new username. What was your old username, do you remember?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

QueenB said:


> sup


Absolutely awesome make-up job, that's what's up!



DeerVictory said:


> This is what happens when I take breaks from reading Ovid's Metamorphoses.


Hahahaha! Yeah, one needs to take crazy moments when reading that gem. Most of us don't look anywhere near as damn cute as you, however. 



AshleyEileen said:


> I'm ba-ack.


Hey stranger! We're ha-appy!



CastingPearls said:


> . [...snip...another gorgeous pic].


Hugs to the every lovely Lainey!



lemonadebrigade said:


> A couple of newish ones.


Hello, cute pics!



Sweet Tooth said:


> I chopped my hair today for a donation. My regular stylist came to the cos program at my school so my students could see what it's like to do such a drastic cut with such uneven ends. I put some post-haircut pics up. Please pardon that I'm not wearing makeup, I desperately need my brows shaped, and I was trying to use a heavy DSLR in one hand for pics of myself. LOL
> 
> The ponytail.
> Mirror shot.
> I really wish I knew why my face was so damn shiny here. <sigh>


You look fine! Love the cut a lot, love the donation more, love that you voted best! 




tx_artsygirl said:


> This is semi-recent. I'm playing at a local coffee house.. back when i had pink hair in the front and my hair was a bit shorter than it is now...
> A halloween pic.. note the flower painted over my eye.... :happy:
> 
> 
> tx_artsygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one?? Have I posted an artsy pic???
Click to expand...

Wonderful pics Artsy! I like the pink lipstick in the last one, nicely done.


----------



## isamarie69

DeerVictory said:


> This is what happens when I take breaks from reading Ovid's Metamorphoses.





AshleyEileen said:


> I'm ba-ack.





CastingPearls said:


> . .





lemonadebrigade said:


> A couple of newish ones.





Sweet Tooth said:


> I chopped my hair today for a donation. My regular stylist came to the cos program at my school so my students could see what it's like to do such a drastic cut with such uneven ends. I put some post-haircut pics up. Please pardon that I'm not wearing makeup, I desperately need my brows shaped, and I was trying to use a heavy DSLR in one hand for pics of myself. LOL
> 
> The ponytail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror shot. [Yes, I voted today.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I knew why my face was so damn shiny here. <sigh>





tx_artsygirl said:


> View attachment 86756
> This is semi-recent. I'm playing at a local coffee house.. back when i had pink hair in the front and my hair was a bit shorter than it is now...
> View attachment 86757
> A halloween pic.. note the flower painted over my eye.... :happy:





tx_artsygirl said:


> How about this one?? Have I posted an artsy pic??? View attachment 86774



Man all I can say to these is The competition is getting harder and harder around here! If we were competing, and I know we are not.


----------



## Christov

Dirty mirror, funny hair, weird face.


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> Dirty mirror, funny hair, weird face.


Great pic.


----------



## AuntHen

Christov said:


> Dirty mirror, funny hair, weird face.



Did you let Robert Pattinson play with your hair?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> Did you let Robert Pattinson play with your hair?



Please god if he did let there be video. *cough*


----------



## Captain Save

Today at Starbuck's. 

View attachment starbuck's 001.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Save said:


> Today at Starbuck's.


I just realized you don't post enough pics. Nice!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Captain Save said:


> Today at Starbuck's.



Goodness a rare pic from such a handsome man! :happy:
Thank you for the pleasure!:smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Christov said:


> Dirty mirror, funny hair, weird face.


&#9834; &#9835; His name is Chris and he is funky!&#9836; 
Dude, weird mirror, dirty hair, funny face - still effin' crushable! 



fat9276 said:


> Did you let Robert Pattinson play with your hair?
> 
> 
> BigBeautifulMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please god if he did let there be video. *cough*
Click to expand...

How bad is it that I had the exact train of thought on both counts? 
And of course, now I'm on a rep timeout - grrr!


----------



## lemonadebrigade

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hello, cute pics!





isamarie69 said:


> Man all I can say to these is The competition is getting harder and harder around here! If we were competing, and I know we are not.



Thanks ladies. :happy:


----------



## Paul

tx_artsygirl said:


> View attachment 86756
> This is semi-recent. I'm playing at a local coffee house.. back when i had pink hair in the front and my hair was a bit shorter than it is now...
> View attachment 86757
> A halloween pic.. note the flower painted over my eye.... :happy:



Oooh I like the first picture. What type of music do you play? What type of guitar are you playing as I haven't seen one like this one before?

I hope you will bw posting more tx_artsygirl.


----------



## bigcutiekitkat

Well.. can't get anymore recent than these.. these was taken last weekend at a Halloween party.

KitKat 

View attachment 75836_444218381515_644746515_5451318_6566754_n.jpg


View attachment Halloween2010Ampleface.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bigcutiekitkat said:


> Well.. can't get anymore recent than these.. these was taken last weekend at a Halloween party.
> 
> KitKat



I love it - great costume.


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Today at Starbuck's.



Starbucks addict.





(I see what you did there)


----------



## tonynyc

bigcutiekitkat said:


> Well.. can't get anymore recent than these.. these was taken last weekend at a Halloween party.
> 
> KitKat



*Cute costume ... love the look... you could easily star in the HBO Series Boardwalk Empire *


----------



## Sweet Tooth

CastingPearls said:


> I like it!!! Was it Locks for Love???





mcbeth said:


> I love the short hair on you! Frames your face really nicely. Pretty. (And way to rock the vote) :bow:





OneWickedAngel said:


> You look fine! Love the cut a lot, love the donation more, love that you voted best!





isamarie69 said:


> Man all I can say to these is The competition is getting harder and harder around here! If we were competing, and I know we are not.



You ladies are awesome! Thank you for the wonderful compliments! :wubu:

I did my first hair donation [I now let it grow out specifically to donate every few years] for Locks of Love. Now, I donate hair to Children With Hair Loss and donate financially to Wigs4Kids. The difference is that the last 2 organizations DO NOT charge kids for wigs, no matter what the family's financial status might be. I don't care how much money parents have, honestly. If the little ones are sick, resources need to go to doctors and treatment!

Both organizations need only 7-8", but Wigs4Kids requires virgin hair because they have concerns for the sick children being exposed to additional chemicals. [One of my staff members is on their advisory board. I wholeheartedly support their operations and this decision, even if it prevents me from doing hair donations to them.]

Children With Hair Loss

Wigs4Kids


----------



## Captain Save

CastingPearls said:


> I just realized you don't post enough pics. Nice!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Goodness a rare pic from such a handsome man! :happy:
> Thank you for the pleasure!:smitten:


I'm a pretty modest guy, not used to getting compliments from two lovely ladies such as yourselves. Thanks!



Surlysomething said:


> Starbucks addict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I see what you did there)



hee hee hee


----------



## JulieD

Im feeling a little sick, but thought that I should take a pic. 

View attachment Picture 102.jpg


----------



## Aria Bombshell

I kind of have a thing for mirror image pics... 

View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## Aria Bombshell

JulieD said:


> Im feeling a little sick, but thought that I should take a pic.






I wish I looked that great healthy, let alone sick. Beautiful.


----------



## Inhibited

Aria Bombshell said:


> I kind of have a thing for mirror image pics...



I luv this pic, you look great...


----------



## NJDoll

wasn't wearing any make up felt like a natural pose tonight.. 

View attachment ericalayindown2.jpg


----------



## KendraLee

Aria Bombshell said:


> I kind of have a thing for mirror image pics...



Did you recently get highlights? They look great!


----------



## JulieD

Aria Bombshell said:


> I wish I looked that great healthy, let alone sick. Beautiful.



Thank you Aria! You are a doll! (Btw, I'm feeling a little better)


----------



## Aria Bombshell

JulieD said:


> Thank you Aria! You are a doll! (Btw, I'm feeling a little better)




awww yay...glad to hear you're feeling better sweetie. xoxo


----------



## Aria Bombshell

Inhibited said:


> I luv this pic, you look great...





Thanks sweetie 



KendraLee said:


> Did you recently get highlights? They look great!




eheheheh na...it's a wig. I agree though, the highlights in it are gorgeous.


----------



## Proner

New haircut 

View attachment DSCN5017 18-59-27.JPG


----------



## rellis10

Proner said:


> New haircut



Looking amazing as always Proner!


----------



## frankman

Proner said:


> New haircut



You and Christov should have a cardi neckline stand-off.


----------



## AuntHen

frankman said:


> You and Christov should have a cardi neckline stand-off.




Frank, instead of having cardi envy... just run out and buy yourself one and then post the pics!  If you can't beat em'...join em'


----------



## HayleeRose

I got bored the other night and decided to give myself some bangs. 

View attachment k.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

HayleeRose said:


> I got bored the other night and decided to give myself some bangs.



They look great, i always regret cutting my own hair, but you did a good job.


----------



## None




----------



## HayleeRose

Inhibited said:


> They look great, i always regret cutting my own hair, but you did a good job.



Thank you. I'm planning on becoming a hair dresser, so what better way of practicing.


----------



## CarlaSixx

So... me being bored in the middle of the night doesn't work out too well when it comes to my bathroom.
I ended up taking a shit ton of pics... and more than half were crap, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

HayleeRose said:


> I got bored the other night and decided to give myself some bangs.


The bangs look good on you!


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> So... me being bored in the middle of the night doesn't work out too well when it comes to my bathroom.
> I ended up taking a shit ton of pics... and more than half were crap, lol.


Love that color. Purple? Blue?


----------



## CarlaSixx

purple shimmer with black matte  camera flash ruins everything lol.


----------



## Paul

HayleeRose said:


> I got bored the other night and decided to give myself some bangs.


Hey good job, the bangs look great.


----------



## Paul

None said:


>



Hint: turn the flash on before taking picture.


----------



## Bigtigmom

fat9276 said:


> Did you let Robert Pattinson play with your hair?



That was funny, I actually laughed out loud on that one. LOL


----------



## Bigtigmom

Proner said:


> New haircut




Looking good as always! By the way "Hi" I'm new here.


----------



## darkfly

You have to be the most beautiful red head there is...x


----------



## Blackjack

darkfly said:


> You have to be the most beautiful red head there is...x



Why thank you.:batting:


----------



## calauria

This was taken this week!!


----------



## calauria

CarlaSixx said:


> So... me being bored in the middle of the night doesn't work out too well when it comes to my bathroom.
> I ended up taking a shit ton of pics... and more than half were crap, lol.



This is such a beautiful picture of you!!! You're such a beautiful young lady!! I love the eyeshadow!!


----------



## Proner

Bigtigmom said:


> Looking good as always! By the way "Hi" I'm new here.



Thank you! Hi and welcome here!



rellis10 said:


> Looking amazing as always Proner!



Thanks Rellis :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

calauria said:


> This was taken this week!!


Beautiful, Calauria.


----------



## furious styles

maybe if i was less legit i could quit. but i'm not.


----------



## CastingPearls

JEEZ, you could pass for my fave cuz! GLENN IZZAT YOU???


----------



## Linda

furious styles said:


> maybe if i was less legit i could quit. but i'm not.




Ok just a simple request.... please post more pics. :blush:


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> maybe if i was less legit i could quit. but i'm not.



When your biopic is made I'm making sure that they cast Leo DiCaprio as you.


----------



## Mathias

Me at a black and white formal Friday night.


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Me at a black and white formal Friday night.



You look great Matt!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> Me at a black and white formal Friday night.


So handsome, Matt!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Mathias said:


> Me at a black and white formal Friday night.



So handsome...and you have that killer smile!


----------



## HDANGEL15

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> So handsome...and you have that killer smile!



*DITTO THAT!!!!*


----------



## willowmoon

Mathias said:


> Me at a black and white formal Friday night.



Looking pretty sharp there, Matt !!!


----------



## toni

Making fun of the ducklips.... 

View attachment ducklips.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> New haircut


Cutie pie!



HayleeRose said:


> I got bored the other night and decided to give myself some bangs.


 I like it!



CarlaSixx said:


> So... me being bored in the middle of the night doesn't work out too well when it comes to my bathroom.
> I ended up taking a shit ton of pics... and more than half were crap, lol.


 I love your make-up!



calauria said:


> This was taken this week!!


Cala! Love the new look!



furious styles said:


> ...snip...furiously good looking pic....[/IMG]
> 
> maybe if i was less legit i could quit. but i'm not.


When don't you rawk the hawt?



Mathias said:


> Me at a black and white formal Friday night.


Check you out, Matt! Looking good there!



toni said:


> Making fun of the ducklips....


Hahahaha!


----------



## verucassault

This is my at bday party last month. This place in Berlin called The Bird. That really was a heart attack waiting to happen on that plate, but it was sooo yummy 

View attachment 209b.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

verucassault said:


> This is my at bday party last month. This place in Berlin called The Bird. That really was a heart attack waiting to happen on that plate, but it was sooo yummy



you are so stunningly beautiful!! Wow!! :happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

My Halloween costume


----------



## luscious_lulu

Mathias said:


> Me at a black and white formal Friday night.



Nice! 
:bow:


.....


----------



## CastingPearls

luscious_lulu said:


> My Halloween costume


Snookie????


----------



## CastingPearls

toni said:


> Making fun of the ducklips....


Loving the necklace and top, Toni.


----------



## CastingPearls

verucassault said:


> This is my at bday party last month. This place in Berlin called The Bird. That really was a heart attack waiting to happen on that plate, but it was sooo yummy





fat9276 said:


> you are so stunningly beautiful!! Wow!! :happy:



I agree! You look great!


----------



## luscious_lulu

CastingPearls said:


> Snookie????



lol... No, I was dressed as a friend of mine.


----------



## nikola090

only trying my webcam......sorry for the bad expression...


----------



## Tanuki

Moi :blush: 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## mccormick

this is me right now.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

tx_artsygirl said:


> View attachment 86756
> This is semi-recent. I'm playing at a local coffee house.. back when i had pink hair in the front and my hair was a bit shorter than it is now...
> View attachment 86757
> A halloween pic.. note the flower painted over my eye.... :happy:



Bringing this up again not only for the sake of a beautiful lady, but a beautiful guitar as well! I'm quite jealous of you, actually, the Ibanez Artcores are wonderful and I've still yet to properly try out an archtop with a floating pickup....stunning flame patterning...


----------



## liz (di-va)

y'all look smoking


----------



## NJDoll

mccormick said:


> this is me right now.



Seriously, why can't you live in NJ


----------



## ladle

It's Movember...time for average looking guys to look even more average! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-09 at 22.26 #2.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

ladle said:


> It's Movember...time for average looking guys to look even more average!



I hope everyone who's participating in Movember takes pics at the end of the month with the pedophile glasses!  I'm dying to see what everyone looks like  




I need a laugh that bad


----------



## bonified

me, last month, where I actually made an effort, and damn ladle, you've got a longish finger there... 


http://img714.imageshack.us/i/me0210.jpg/


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> Cutie pie!



Thank you! :happy:


----------



## KHayes666

Not a picture of me but rather the anniversary present I got for Renee. Its a promise ring


----------



## DeerVictory

I haven't been completely okay lately.


----------



## LovelyLiz

ladle said:


> It's Movember...time for average looking guys to look even more average!



I hate mustaches...but I'd let you sell me a used car. jk! You're hot no matter what. You know it.


----------



## imfree

DeerVictory said:


> ...snipped IMG...[/IMG]
> 
> I haven't been completely okay lately.



Beautiful picture of you, DeerVictory.:bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords

DeerVictory said:


> I haven't been completely okay lately.



Well you still look gorgeous and I'm still going to lesbian marry you one day (since I can't BE you).


----------



## Saoirse

puppy kisses!!


----------



## iglooboy55

College be a blast. 
Pre & Post trim hair below.
View attachment 101007-141021.jpg

Business Time. Got the tie from my main man Jim Lehrer. 
View attachment 101110-190207.jpg

One haircut and spoon t-shirt later. Check out my wrinkly fivehead.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Famouslastwords said:


> Well you still look gorgeous and I'm still going to lesbian marry you one day (since I can't BE you).




Same.

And all that purple! :smitten:

---

Three pics from me:


----------



## Paul

DeerVictory said:


> I haven't been completely okay lately.



I hope you are okay soon--back to your old self.


----------



## tx_artsygirl

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Bringing this up again not only for the sake of a beautiful lady, but a beautiful guitar as well! I'm quite jealous of you, actually, the Ibanez Artcores are wonderful and I've still yet to properly try out an archtop with a floating pickup....stunning flame patterning...



Thank you!! I'm pretty much in love with that guitar-- more so when it gets me attention on stage. hahaha! I'm a biotch like that. hahaha
The minute I saw that guitar, I knew I wanted her. I didn't think twice- I snagged it and walked around the store with it so no one else would even play her. hahahah I have dubbed her Blondie-- because-- well-- I'll never go Blonde-- and because blondes get loads of attention-- as does this beaut.  Thanks for the guitar-crush.


----------



## tx_artsygirl

Paul said:


> Oooh I like the first picture. What type of music do you play? What type of guitar are you playing as I haven't seen one like this one before?
> 
> I hope you will bw posting more tx_artsygirl.



Thanks -- It's an Ibanez Artcore- hollow body electric. It's a little different than most-- it has a lot of inlays on it- and the pickguard has all of the controls on it-- which isn't so usual. I loooove that it is so different. 
Thanks for checking it out and saying hi! I always feel like a voyer on this site-- and I'm not really in the "in crowd" around here-- so rarely post. lol 
--Melli


----------



## tx_artsygirl

Famouslastwords said:


> You didn't break a rule or anything, I just thought perhaps someone was stealing your pictures and pretending to be you, because you're under a new username. What was your old username, do you remember?



Wish I could remember-- something with Art in it I am sure-- or Melli D. I had to create a new user name because it wouldnt send me my old ID. 
Thanks for having my back tho!! That would suck if someone was passing themselves off as me!! not nice at all. **Not sure why they would want to-- lol.


----------



## tx_artsygirl

mccormick said:


> this is me right now.



dammmmmittttt...... just saying.


----------



## mccormick

tx_artsygirl said:


> dammmmmittttt...... just saying.



what ya saying? lol


----------



## tx_artsygirl

mccormick said:


> what ya saying? lol



one word: HOTTTTTT lol


----------



## LovelyLiz

tx_artsygirl said:


> Thanks -- It's an Ibanez Artcore- hollow body electric. It's a little different than most-- it has a lot of inlays on it- and the pickguard has all of the controls on it-- which isn't so usual. I loooove that it is so different.
> Thanks for checking it out and saying hi! I always feel like a voyer on this site-- and I'm not really in the "in crowd" around here-- so rarely post. lol
> --Melli



I think the only way to be on the inside is to post.  You seem like a cool chica, and I look forward to reading more from you!


----------



## mccormick

tx_artsygirl said:


> one word: HOTTTTTT lol



lol, thank you =)


----------



## AuntHen

iglooboy55 said:


> College be a blast.
> Pre & Post trim hair below.
> View attachment 87119
> 
> Business Time. Got the tie from my main man Jim Lehrer.
> View attachment 87120
> 
> One haircut and spoon t-shirt later. Check out my wrinkly fivehead.




I love the tie... the look makes me think of "The Killers" or one of the many 80's retro looking bands out today


----------



## luscious_lulu

nikola090 said:


> only trying my webcam......sorry for the bad expression...



Well, hello there! *bats her eyelashes*


----------



## luscious_lulu

verucassault said:


> This is my at bday party last month. This place in Berlin called The Bird. That really was a heart attack waiting to happen on that plate, but it was sooo yummy



You have a great smile


----------



## luscious_lulu

DeerVictory said:


> I haven't been completely okay lately.



Could you get any cuter?


----------



## luscious_lulu

Saoirse said:


> puppy kisses!!



Awwwww.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Coming out of hiding for a wee bit... 

View attachment Picture 24.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

littlefairywren said:


> Coming out of hiding for a wee bit...



You have pretty eyes


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

littlefairywren said:


> Coming out of hiding for a wee bit...


CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!:blush: :happy: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

The only thing that would make this pic perfection, is seeing my grandchild in the background. Was she busy eating boxes?


----------



## Bigtigmom

DeerVictory said:


> I haven't been completely okay lately.




Love the hair! Love how the hair matches the shirt. You are a cutie.


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Coming out of hiding for a wee bit...



So cute!



MizzSnakeBite said:


> CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!:blush: :happy: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> The only thing that would make this pic perfection, is seeing my grandchild in the background. Was she busy eating boxes?



You mean MY grandchild.


----------



## littlefairywren

MizzSnakeBite said:


> CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!:blush: :happy: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> The only thing that would make this pic perfection, is seeing my grandchild in the background. Was she busy eating boxes?





Famouslastwords said:


> So cute!
> You mean MY grandchild.



Awww, my girlies! Thank you 
Your (yes, the both of you) grandchild was snoring under the bed when this was taken. Gosh that sounds good


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Hello all - I'm new here!! Nice to come to a place where you feel accepted. Not the best pic but it is my most recent, taken 2 days ago


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

recent. 

I got made fun of at a work function, because my sock, shirt, and bowling ball all matched. 






they were just jealous. Believe in it.


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Coming out of hiding for a wee bit...



You are so lovely.  Look at your happy glow... 



Luv2BNaughty said:


> Hello all - I'm new here!! Nice to come to a place where you feel accepted. Not the best pic but it is my most recent, taken 2 days ago



Cute pic! Welcome.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> recent.
> 
> I got made fun of at a work function, because my sock, shirt, and bowling ball all matched.
> 
> they were just jealous. Believe in it.



Oh yeah they were jealous of your big ball, you know it! Don't mess with the Jesus. Or, with the Hozay, in this case. You're adorable as usual.


----------



## spiritangel

wow some awesome pics so nice to see everyone

I know its been a week since the bear show sorry had to wait for net reset so I could upload my pics

these are of my sunday table and a very very special dimms lady and myself











and from our saturday meeting






and






so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece


----------



## willowmoon

Hmmm, she does look VAGUELY familiar .... 

Wonderful pics of both of you!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

spiritangel said:


> wow some awesome pics so nice to see everyone
> 
> I know its been a week since the bear show sorry had to wait for net reset so I could upload my pics
> 
> these are of my sunday table and a very very special dimms lady and myself
> 
> and from our saturday meeting
> 
> and
> 
> so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece




Oh where is the *LOVE* button!


----------



## LovelyLiz

spiritangel said:


> wow some awesome pics so nice to see everyone
> 
> I know its been a week since the bear show sorry had to wait for net reset so I could upload my pics
> 
> these are of my sunday table and a very very special dimms lady and myself
> 
> and from our saturday meeting
> 
> so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece



Woooooooooooooowwww!!! You guys look great! Wonderful women. Hope it was a lovely meeting. :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud

spiritangel said:


> wow some awesome pics so nice to see everyone
> 
> I know its been a week since the bear show sorry had to wait for net reset so I could upload my pics
> 
> these are of my sunday table and a very very special dimms lady and myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from our saturday meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece



YOU GUYS ARE SO ADORABLE!!!! OMG!!!! :happy:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

Famouslastwords said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean MY grandchild.



wrong. She has dibs on Scrabble, therefore, I have dibs on Mouse. It's only fair.



littlefairywren said:


> Awww, my girlies! Thank you
> Your (yes, the both of you) grandchild was snoring under the bed when this was taken. Gosh that sounds good



:wubu:

Camera shy, just like her momma.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> recent.
> 
> I got made fun of at a work function, because my sock, shirt, and bowling ball all matched.
> 
> 
> 
> they were just jealous. Believe in it.



Matching the chair too.



spiritangel said:


> wow some awesome pics so nice to see everyone
> 
> I know its been a week since the bear show sorry had to wait for net reset so I could upload my pics
> 
> these are of my sunday table and a very very special dimms lady and myself
> 
> 
> 
> and from our saturday meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece



mah CHICKLET!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:

Sorry, I scream that out every time I see her lovely face or post. :blush:


----------



## rellis10

Just a little one of me a few minutes ago....


----------



## Paul

spiritangel said:


> wow some awesome pics so nice to see everyone
> 
> I know its been a week since the bear show sorry had to wait for net reset so I could upload my pics
> 
> these are of my sunday table and a very very special dimms lady and myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from our saturday meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece


Live the Bears; very lovely pictures of two lovely women. Thanks for posting Spiritangel. I look forward to your next picture post (hint, hint ).


----------



## luscious_lulu

spiritangel said:


> wow some awesome pics so nice to see everyone
> 
> I know its been a week since the bear show sorry had to wait for net reset so I could upload my pics
> 
> these are of my sunday table and a very very special dimms lady and myself
> 
> and from our saturday meeting
> 
> and
> 
> so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece



Sweet! 



rellis10 said:


> Just a little one of me a few minutes ago....




You're adorable


----------



## Dromond

This was taken the day before yesterday.

Trying to look tough. Failing miserably.


----------



## Inhibited

spiritangel said:


> wow some awesome pics so nice to see everyone
> 
> I know its been a week since the bear show sorry had to wait for net reset so I could upload my pics
> 
> these are of my sunday table and a very very special dimms lady and myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from our saturday meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece



Aww its so great you got to meet each other. Can i invite myself next time the both of you meet up?


----------



## spiritangel

Inhibited said:


> Aww its so great you got to meet each other. Can i invite myself next time the both of you meet up?



to damn right so sorry got so caught up in prep I forgot to pm you an invite totally my fault



and rellis you look adorable as usual 

and dro you look far to huggable to be tough

and thanks for the compliments everyone much appreciated


----------



## FatAndProud

Dromond said:


> This was taken the day before yesterday.
> 
> Trying to look tough. Failing miserably.



every lady goes crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> This was taken the day before yesterday.
> 
> Trying to look tough. Failing miserably.



This is not your fault. Degree of toughness is inversely proportional to the number of sweater vests present.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Dromond said:


> This was taken the day before yesterday.
> 
> Trying to look tough. Failing miserably.



Does mischievous look in the eye count as 1/10 of "tough"?  Looking good, Dromond!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Here are a couple pics from my trip to Las Vegas for the Latin Grammys yesterday night!


----------



## Inhibited

spiritangel said:


> to damn right so sorry got so caught up in prep I forgot to pm you an invite totally my fault
> 
> I actually think you mentioned it in the "An Aussie meet up type thing" thread, but it was my Birthday weekend and i had already made plans so i couldn't make it. Hopefully next time i will be able too..


----------



## NJDoll

mcbeth said:


> Here are a couple pics from my trip to Las Vegas for the Latin Grammys yesterday night!



love that color top on you


----------



## mango

spiritangel said:


> so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece



*Too cute.

*


----------



## HDANGEL15

mcbeth said:


> Here are a couple pics from my trip to Las Vegas for the Latin Grammys yesterday night!



*LOOKINB AMAZING!!*


----------



## luscious_lulu

Dromond said:


> This was taken the day before yesterday.
> 
> Trying to look tough. Failing miserably.


 


Not tough, but cute


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 87203


View attachment 87204


View attachment 87205

Day after my birthday.... was hungover, about to go to a baby shower...

ETA: Wow that blue was bright hey...


----------



## luscious_lulu

mcbeth said:


> Here are a couple pics from my trip to Las Vegas for the Latin Grammys yesterday night!


Sounds like fun i love vegas. You look great.


Aust99 said:


> I wish I looked so good hungovdr


----------



## Aust99

mcbeth said:


> Here are a couple pics from my trip to Las Vegas for the Latin Grammys yesterday night!


 Hot dress Mcbeth... Jealous of your Grammy experience. 



luscious_lulu said:


> Sounds like fun i love vegas. You look great.
> 
> 
> I wish I looked so good hungovdr


There was some makeup involved. Especially under the eyes... lol


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 87203
> 
> 
> View attachment 87204
> 
> 
> View attachment 87205
> 
> Day after my birthday.... was hungover, about to go to a baby shower...
> 
> ETA: Wow that blue was bright hey...



Adorable as always. And the first and middle pic... goofy _and_ beautiful? The perfect combination


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 87203
> 
> 
> View attachment 87204
> 
> 
> View attachment 87205
> 
> Day after my birthday.... was hungover, about to go to a baby shower...
> 
> ETA: Wow that blue was bright hey...



You never take a bad picture! Such a pretty smile.

Chris :wubu:


----------



## Dromond

spiritangel said:


> dro you look far to huggable to be tough



Awwww :wubu:



FatAndProud said:


> every lady goes crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man



You know it, babe. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is not your fault. Degree of toughness is inversely proportional to the number of sweater vests present.



Funny thing, that sweater vest was hiding a wardrobe problem. The ecru shirt I'm wearing fits perfectly everywhere but around the stomach. Because of the excess skin I've got around my belly, it throws the sizes I can wear way off. Under the sweater vest, that shirt was open around my gut.



mcbeth said:


> Does mischievous look in the eye count as 1/10 of "tough"?  Looking good, Dromond!



Thanks! BTW, I've always got a mischievous gleam when Jackie is around. She's taking the picture. 



luscious_lulu said:


> Not tough, but cute



I'll take it. Thank you.


----------



## Bettie Bomb

at Starbucks. .

i'm kind of addicted! 

View attachment rsz_0801101200a_295283(2).jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Technically, this isn't recent...but I did a crude rendition of a zombie  What? Halloween's over? So. :|

View attachment 87213


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> Here are a couple pics from my trip to Las Vegas for the Latin Grammys yesterday night!



You look gorgeous! Glowing yourself, I might add


----------



## LovelyLiz

NJDoll said:


> love that color top on you



Thank you, NJDoll! It was out of my usual comfort zone, but I felt good about it after a while. 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *LOOKINB AMAZING!!*



Awwww, thanks so much!



luscious_lulu said:


> Sounds like fun i love vegas. You look great



Thanks, Lulu!



Aust99 said:


> Hot dress Mcbeth... Jealous of your Grammy experience.



Thanks, Aust.  Also - can I just say, your pictures that you posted are STUNNING. Yowza!



littlefairywren said:


> You look gorgeous! Glowing yourself, I might add



Thank you, LFW! It was a once in a lifetime experience!


----------



## Scorsese86

Bettie Bomb said:


> at Starbucks. .
> 
> i'm kind of addicted!



I knew I would find this :eat2: useful once.


----------



## Malarkey

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 87203
> 
> 
> View attachment 87204
> 
> 
> View attachment 87205
> 
> Day after my birthday.... was hungover, about to go to a baby shower...
> 
> ETA: Wow that blue was bright hey...




Lovely, as per norm, lady!  I like the bangs a lot!


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Aww its so great you got to meet each other. Can i invite myself next time the both of you meet up?



Yes, yes....you must come!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Bettie Bomb said:


> at Starbucks. .
> 
> i'm kind of addicted!


Cute pic
Starbucks rocks my world. Now I want a chai tea.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

New glasses, cut my bangs....going to dye my hair soon.  

View attachment new glasses fringe.jpg


----------



## Al Diggy

...showing him who's boss!! 

View attachment dig19.jpg


----------



## Dromond

This place really does attract good looking people.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> This place really does attract good looking people.



Gentlemen in sweater vests included!


----------



## mimosa

*This was taken about a month ago. *


----------



## Scorsese86




----------



## Dromond

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gentlemen in sweater vests included!



Awww, thank you!


----------



## Linda

Scorsese86 said:


>




Thanks for the snow pic Ivan !!!
I can't wait for us to get it here.


----------



## imfree

Scorsese86 said:


> ...snipped IMG...



I dunno, Scorsese, I'm seeing it more like this. 

View attachment m8zndh wkd wb md.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

mimosa said:


> *This was taken about a month ago. *



Holy bewbies! You are looking hot!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> This was taken the day before yesterday.
> 
> Trying to look tough. Failing miserably.



If I saw you on the streets . . . I wouldn't fight you. It's the facial hair, it totally makes you look tough.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If I saw you on the streets . . . I wouldn't fight you. It's the facial hair, it totally makes you look tough.



I'd want to hug him


----------



## FatAndProud

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If I saw you on the streets . . . I wouldn't fight you. It's the facial hair, it totally makes you look tough.



He totally had a Van Dyke at one point...






He probably had to tone it down so the ladies wouldn't keep running after his sexy and/or be scared at the sheer sight of awesome.


----------



## mimosa

luscious_lulu said:


> Holy bewbies! You are looking hot!



Me and my bewbies would like to thank you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Found these on my camera from a few months ago. I look tired and I'm wearing my work shirt but thought I would share anyway since it seems like it's been a while since I posted in this thread


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I wish I was that photogenic! Very pretty pics - and I love your hair!


----------



## mimosa

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Found these on my camera from a few months ago. I look tired and I'm wearing my work shirt but thought I would share anyway since it seems like it's been a while since I posted in this thread



Beautiful as always, Fairy


----------



## Dromond

Gorgeous, GEF!


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Found these on my camera from a few months ago. I look tired and I'm wearing my work shirt but thought I would share anyway since it seems like it's been a while since I posted in this thread



How can I be out of Rep! This is Insane! 

Agreed.. Beautiful Lady


----------



## LovelyLiz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Found these on my camera from a few months ago. I look tired and I'm wearing my work shirt but thought I would share anyway since it seems like it's been a while since I posted in this thread



You are beautiful! No wonder you have "green eyed" in your name...those are some amazing eyes!


----------



## Mishty

This weekend...I was sober and not in the best mood...but I like the photo... 

View attachment 72775_454253499753_855819753_5135ssss780_999867_n.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

spiritangel said:


> wow some awesome pics so nice to see everyone
> 
> I know its been a week since the bear show sorry had to wait for net reset so I could upload my pics
> 
> these are of my sunday table and a very very special dimms lady and myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from our saturday meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so some recent pics of me and a very wonderful friend  taken by my niece



So cute of you two!


----------



## frankman

Dromond said:


> This was taken the day before yesterday.
> 
> Trying to look tough. Failing miserably.



well, tough is close, but is not the word I'd use. I'd say proprietorial; you look like you own the place. And its surroundings.


----------



## luscious_lulu

mimosa said:


> Beautiful as always, Fairy



I agree! 

.....


----------



## sarie

with favourites :>


----------



## Aust99

Mishty said:


> This weekend...I was sober and not in the best mood...but I like the photo...


Love the lighting of this photo... you look rad Mishty. 



sarie said:


> with favourites :>
> 
> SNIP....


Fierce bangs in this picture girl... Looking good!


----------



## JoyJoy

Taken today:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Cute pic!!


----------



## indy500tchr

Me dressed as the Greek Goddess Hebe for class today! Kids got a kick out of it and they are now totally pumped for their reports and presentations!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Awww, what a great idea for inspiration for them! I love it!!


----------



## Saoirse

me holding up a rock.


----------



## LovelyLiz

sarie said:


> with favourites :>



How did you find 2 friends with almost as perfect hair as you?  Great pic!



JoyJoy said:


> Taken today:



I like those glasses! And sexy expression. 



indy500tchr said:


> Me dressed as the Greek Goddess Hebe for class today! Kids got a kick out of it and they are now totally pumped for their reports and presentations!



Your students are lucky to have such a creative, committed (and lovely!) teacher.


----------



## KFD

This was taken this past summer on our trip back to the west coast after I got back from Afghanistan. I miss my little red Sonoma! I am buying another one soon, that doesn't have massive rust all over it...


----------



## frankman

Saoirse said:


> me holding up a rock.



Saoirse Shrugged.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

indy500tchr said:


> Me dressed as the Greek Goddess Hebe for class today! Kids got a kick out of it and they are now totally pumped for their reports and presentations!



Great outfit! It's teacher's like you that make class fun and interesting.  :bow:


----------



## midnightrogue




----------



## midnightrogue

hard day at the office.............


----------



## midnightrogue

fattening up - going to put on 25lbs and see how i feel.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I wish I was that photogenic! Very pretty pics - and I love your hair!





mimosa said:


> Beautiful as always, Fairy





Dromond said:


> Gorgeous, GEF!





Fuzzy said:


> How can I be out of Rep! This is Insane!
> 
> Agreed.. Beautiful Lady





mcbeth said:


> You are beautiful! No wonder you have "green eyed" in your name...those are some amazing eyes!






luscious_lulu said:


> I agree!
> 
> .....



Thank you for your kind words everyone :bow:



Mishty said:


> This weekend...I was sober and not in the best mood...but I like the photo...



I like it, too! 




JoyJoy said:


> Taken today:



I have to love that look on your face  



indy500tchr said:


> Me dressed as the Greek Goddess Hebe for class today! Kids got a kick out of it and they are now totally pumped for their reports and presentations!



You must have been a Greek Goddess in a past life because that outfit sure becomes you beauty! :bow:


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Taken a few weeks ago..... 

View attachment Amy in Pink.jpg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I actually took this one the same day I took the one I posted in the 'intro' thread..So that's why I'm wearing the same scrub top lol






And now, a scary 'no makeup and unbrushed hair' pic *shrrieeeek!* Taken 11/14






The lighting is bad =/


----------



## mimosa

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Taken a few weeks ago.....





Luv2BNaughty said:


> I actually took this one the same day I took the one I posted in the 'intro' thread..So that's why I'm wearing the same scrub top lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, a scary 'no makeup and unbrushed hair' pic *shrrieeeek!* Taken 11/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is bad =/



Pretty ladies.


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Found these on my camera from a few months ago. I look tired and I'm wearing my work shirt but thought I would share anyway since it seems like it's been a while since I posted in this thread




you have "man catching" eyes!! hehehe


----------



## Duchess of York

CLEARLY not impressed the flash from his camera phone woke me up...
View attachment woke up (2).jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

I'm too lazy to quote this morning you are all looking great! 

Dutchess, you look pissed off!


----------



## willowmoon

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Taken a few weeks ago.....



Stunningly beautiful picture! Wow!! 



Luv2BNaughty said:


> I actually took this one the same day I took the one I posted in the 'intro' thread..So that's why I'm wearing the same scrub top lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now, a scary 'no makeup and unbrushed hair' pic *shrrieeeek!* Taken 11/14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is bad =/



I assure you, the audience is not complaining!


----------



## largenlovely

out with some of my friends last weekend  

View attachment Me1.jpg


View attachment Me2.jpg


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I posted this over on the BHM/FFA board earlier, but figured I'd put it in here as well. This was taken about a month ago in a bar down in Liverpool.


----------



## The Orange Mage

New glasses!


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm cute, love me. :blush:


----------



## Famouslastwords

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Found these on my camera from a few months ago. I look tired and I'm wearing my work shirt but thought I would share anyway since it seems like it's been a while since I posted in this thread



So cute! I heart you my lady!



JoyJoy said:


> Taken today:



I miss you, you're a sexy lady. Wish I thought to check facebook at the exact time you're online.



indy500tchr said:


> Me dressed as the Greek Goddess Hebe for class today! Kids got a kick out of it and they are now totally pumped for their reports and presentations!



Awww I think it's awesome, and you look amazingly gorgeous as well.


----------



## FatAndProud

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm cute, love me. :blush:



shunnnnn the nonbeliever, shunnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Paul

largenlovely said:


> out with some of my friends last weekend


Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes yes! I love your hair Melissa. Very pretty pictures.


----------



## Blackjack

indy500tchr said:


> Me dressed as the Greek Goddess Hebe for class today! Kids got a kick out of it and they are now totally pumped for their reports and presentations!



Looks frakkin' outstanding!

...And now I have to do research into Hebe.


----------



## BoomSnap

Yes, that is a Batman themed birthday cake. My GF's awesome knows no bounds. 

View attachment IMG_2133(2).jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Just a recent one of me smiling all cheesy


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Well cheesy looks good on ya - super cute!


----------



## mimosa

fat9276 said:


> Just a recent one of me smiling all cheesy



You are so pretty.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Just got off work and went straight to a party with my friends. My best friend is a Security guard and decided to dress me up ... LOL ... And then the freak came out in me :blush: 

View attachment 20101106_433sm.jpg


View attachment 20101106_444sm.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> Just a recent one of me smiling all cheesy



Sexy head tilt.  Looking lovely!


----------



## OutbackZack

From a recent weekend trip in The Great Smokey Mountains. 

View attachment pic2.jpg


----------



## imfree

SSBBWMJ said:


> Just got off work and went straight to a party with my friends. My best friend is a Security guard and decided to dress me up ... LOL ... And then the freak came out in me :blush:



Just gimmie 3 steps and you'll never see me no more!!! For sure!


----------



## mimosa

OutbackZack said:


> From a recent weekend trip in The Great Smokey Mountains.



I like your photo. Very nice.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

OutbackZack said:


> From a recent weekend trip in The Great Smokey Mountains.



homina homina homina 
Very nice picture!


----------



## mimosa

Luv2BNaughty said:


> homina homina homina
> Very nice picture!



That's what I said, you sweet naughty girl you.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

mimosa said:


> That's what I said, you sweet naughty girl you.



bwahahahaha!! *Wooo!*


----------



## CarlaSixx

SSBBWMJ said:


> Just got off work and went straight to a party with my friends. My best friend is a Security guard and decided to dress me up ... LOL ... And then the freak came out in me :blush:



Love this!  And the tattoo on your right wrist reminds me of the one my mom got at the same spot, too!  Only hers is blue and white and has the same kind of gradient fade as yours  The glasses are sexay! :happy:



OutbackZack said:


> From a recent weekend trip in The Great Smokey Mountains.



I like! :happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

OutbackZack said:


> From a recent weekend trip in The Great Smokey Mountains.



Wow. Unreal.


----------



## mccormick

this picture just make's me want to go back into the gym


----------



## mimosa

mccormick said:


> this picture just make's me want to go back into the gym



Really? I think you look good.  Handsome photo.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

mimosa said:


> Really? I think you look good.  Handsome photo.



I second that!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BoomSnap said:


> Yes, that is a Batman themed birthday cake. My GF's awesome knows no bounds.



Your username pretty much describes, in order, my heart's reaction to your photo and then the word "girlfriend". 



fat9276 said:


> Just a recent one of me smiling all cheesy


Good thing I love love cheese!



SSBBWMJ said:


> Just got off work and went straight to a party with my friends. My best friend is a Security guard and decided to dress me up ... LOL ... And then the freak came out in me :blush:


Officer! Officer! I need you arrest me for the illegal (but of so pleasurable), thoughts running through my head right now. YOWSER!:smitten:



OutbackZack said:


> From a recent weekend trip in The Great Smokey Mountains.


My aren't you a handsome one!



mccormick said:


> this picture just make's me want to go back into the gym


You're kidding right? This picture just makes me want to rip your shirt off.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Alicia Rose said:


> I'm cute, love me. :blush:



You are adorable


----------



## luscious_lulu

largenlovely said:


> out with some of my friends last weekend



Nice pics. I want your cammo pants. I've wanted some for awhile, but can't find'em


----------



## luscious_lulu

SSBBWMJ said:


> Just got off work and went straight to a party with my friends. My best friend is a Security guard and decided to dress me up ... LOL ... And then the freak came out in me :blush:



Love love love it!!!!!


----------



## luscious_lulu

mccormick said:


> this picture just make's me want to go back into the gym



Yum... *winks*


----------



## luscious_lulu

OutbackZack said:


> From a recent weekend trip in The Great Smokey Mountains.



Damn... :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely

thanks Paul...i'm glad to have it back long again 



Paul said:


> Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes yes! I love your hair Melissa. Very pretty pictures.


----------



## AuntHen

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Well cheesy looks good on ya - super cute!





mimosa said:


> You are so pretty.





mcbeth said:


> Sexy head tilt.  Looking lovely!




Thanks (and Thanks OWA... I was too lazy to snip haha )


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276, you a pure perfection!

This is me, before going to my Christmas/class party. And I did my Glenn Beck impression... guess who got a standing ovation


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276, you a pure perfection!

This is me, before going to my Christmas/class party. And I did my Glenn Beck impression... guess who got a standing ovation


----------



## CarlaSixx

Scorsese86 said:


> fat9276, you a pure perfection!
> 
> This is me, before going to my Christmas/class party. And I did my Glenn Beck impression... guess who got a standing ovation



Did you to the big bug eyes in everyone's face and the excrutiatingly weird fake tears?


----------



## AuntHen

Scorsese86 said:


> fat9276, you a pure perfection!




Wow Ivan! You *sure *know how to compliment a woman :blush: Thanks! You perked me right up tonight


----------



## lucidbliss

just trying something new with my hair. 

View attachment IMG_3008.JPG


----------



## AuntHen

lucidbliss said:


> just trying something new with my hair.




do you ever not look *so *stunningly gorgeous???!! no! I think not! LOVE IT!! :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

lucidbliss said:


> just trying something new with my hair.



I super duper love it! 

I'm a lil biased... I had the same colours in mine this summer :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86

CarlaSixx said:


> Did you to the big bug eyes in everyone's face and the excrutiatingly weird fake tears?



No fake tears, but I yelled about spending and using Government money


----------



## LovelyLiz

lucidbliss said:


> just trying something new with my hair.



Wow, you're beautiful! Great colors.


----------



## burtonboardrline

lucidbliss said:


> just trying something new with my hair.



hot :wubu:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Scorsese86 said:


> No fake tears, but I yelled about spending and using Government money



Cuteee! Please tell me you threw a few 'Nazi' comparisons in there too? lol Glenn Beck is something else..even for THIS conservative! lol


----------



## sobie18

Halloween party at work...running the pumpkin carry race as Freddy Krueger, sans the mask & glove. 

View attachment Pumpkin carry.jpg


----------



## imfree

sobie18 said:


> Halloween party at work...running the pumpkin carry race as Freddy Krueger, sans the mask & glove.



I sampled your music, Guy, and it's great. It would be sweet to hear a good pressing of it on vinyl, too!:bow:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Pic-whorin' again..lol






I kinda look angry in this one, but I'm not lol


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Pic-whorin' again..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda look angry in this one, but I'm not lol



Love the pics, send more! (This coming from the guy who seldom posts pics, naturally.)


----------



## willowmoon

And on that note, I'll add a couple of recent pics then ....

View attachment P2011970.jpg
View attachment P2011966.jpg


Channeling Henry Winkler from "Happy Days" .... 

... and wearing my favorite Transformations (G1) t-shirt


----------



## SSBBWMJ

CarlaSixx said:


> Love this!  And the tattoo on your right wrist reminds me of the one my mom got at the same spot, too!  Only hers is blue and white and has the same kind of gradient fade as yours  The glasses are sexay! :happy:


Thanks hun!! Thats one of my favorite tattoos!! The glasses kept falling off my face lol.



OneWickedAngel said:


> Officer! Officer! I need you arrest me for the illegal (but of so pleasurable), thoughts running through my head right now. YOWSER!:smitten:


Ooooooooooooooooooook here I come!!!!!! 



luscious_lulu said:


> Love love love it!!!!!


Thanks luv!!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> And on that note, I'll add a couple of recent pics then ....
> 
> View attachment 87420
> View attachment 87419
> 
> 
> Channeling Henry Winkler from "Happy Days" ....
> 
> ... and wearing my favorite Transformations (G1) t-shirt



hubba hubba :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Luv2BNaughty said:


> hubba hubba :wubu:


I Second This.


----------



## Linda

willowmoon said:


> And on that note, I'll add a couple of recent pics then ....
> 
> View attachment 87420
> View attachment 87419
> 
> 
> Channeling Henry Winkler from "Happy Days" ....
> 
> ... and wearing my favorite Transformations (G1) t-shirt





Ehhhhhhh...more than meets the eye.

Ok I'm done here... lol


----------



## Chimpi

My hair... it has a fail. I'm formulating a future plan. 

View attachment 28327_1454146279231_1400535490_31243632_2153145_n.jpg


View attachment 34975_1515270007286_1400535490_31405094_5056906_n.jpg


View attachment Photo0072a.jpg


----------



## Saoirse




----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Playing with the band earlier tonight, Salvation Army benefit concert. Pretty fair crowd.

Far right.


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> ... and wearing my favorite Transformations (G1) t-shirt



How in the world did I ever manage to call "Transformers" the word "Transformations"? Blasphemy! Oh well !!! :doh: Just goes to show I'm getting older and more senile by the minute!


----------



## Duchess of York

here me is :blush:


----------



## Bigtigmom

lucidbliss said:


> just trying something new with my hair.



I totally LOVE your hair!!!


----------



## daddyoh70

Nov. 16, 2010


----------



## AuntHen

...next I need to dye it, as my roots are showing badly


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> ...next I need to dye it, as my roots are showing badly



Another beautiful pic from my favorite MSTie !!!


----------



## Linda

daddyoh70 said:


> Nov. 16, 2010



Awesome as always.



fat9276 said:


> ...next I need to dye it, as my roots are showing badly



Gorgeous!!! No matter what you do, you always look great.


----------



## BBWModel

Ummmm...HOT MUCH?!? Wow...haven't been on in a while and all these REALLY cute guys show up... :smitten:



mccormick said:


> this is me right now.


----------



## BBWModel

This one is recent-ish...it's from about 6 months ago. I went to a 40's themed dance.


----------



## Aust99

Love your makeup... you look fantastic!


----------



## Linda

BBWModel said:


> This one is recent-ish...it's from about 6 months ago. I went to a 40's themed dance.



Wow! You look great!!


----------



## BBWModel

Thanks ladies, it was LOTS of fun. I would dress like this all the time if I could. I <3 the 40's pinup look...



Aust99 said:


> Love your makeup... you look fantastic!





Linda said:


> Wow! You look great!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

BBWModel said:


> This one is recent-ish...it's from about 6 months ago. I went to a 40's themed dance.



Wow! The makeup and hair look really great! Very pretty!


----------



## BBWModel

Here's a full body shot from the same dance...


----------



## CastingPearls

BBWModel said:


> This one is recent-ish...it's from about 6 months ago. I went to a 40's themed dance.


Very pretty! Love the hair, makeup and dress!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Wow, you are so stunning!!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> ...next I need to dye it, as my roots are showing badly



So, so beautiful! Love you, B :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud

BBWModel said:


> Here's a full body shot from the same dance...



I looooooove it!


----------



## mccormick

BBWModel said:


> Here's a full body shot from the same dance...



if you lived here in Oklahoma, I would ask you to do a pin up style modeling shoot!


----------



## mimosa

BBWModel said:


> This one is recent-ish...it's from about 6 months ago. I went to a 40's themed dance.



You look amazing!


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> ...next I need to dye it, as my roots are showing badly



I love the cut and the color! The haircut looks very pretty on you. 



daddyoh70 said:


> Nov. 16, 2010



Very cool!


----------



## daddyoh70

Linda said:


> Awesome as always.





mcbeth said:


> Very cool!



Thank you both.


----------



## tinkerbell

You look great, BBWModel! Its such a great look on you! You're beautiful!!


----------



## Scorsese86

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Pic-whorin' again..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda look angry in this one, but I'm not lol



Adorable


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> ...next I need to dye it, as my roots are showing badly



When I saw that pic... all I wanted to say is said in this song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xuMwfUqJJM


----------



## Scorsese86

BBWModel said:


> Here's a full body shot from the same dance...



Audrey Horne?


----------



## AuntHen

Scorsese86 said:


> When I saw that pic... all I wanted to say is said in this song:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xuMwfUqJJM




haha.. thanks! :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> So, so beautiful! Love you, B :wubu:




Thanks K!! I love you too! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

willowmoon said:


> Another beautiful pic from my favorite MSTie !!!





Linda said:


> Awesome as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! No matter what you do, you always look great.





mcbeth said:


> I love the cut and the color! The haircut looks very pretty on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool!






sorry, should have multi quoted like 2 posts ago... thanks everyone! I appreciate it


----------



## BBWModel

mcbeth said:


> Wow! The makeup and hair look really great! Very pretty!



Thanks! I had a lot of fun with this!



CastingPearls said:


> Very pretty! Love the hair, makeup and dress!



I got the dress from Lane Bryant! It's a halter dress, I wish I had taken the sweater off so you could see that. It was a bit chilly.



Luv2BNaughty said:


> Wow, you are so stunning!!



:blush:



FatAndProud said:


> I looooooove it!



Thanks!



mccormick said:


> if you lived here in Oklahoma, I would ask you to do a pin up style modeling shoot!



I would love to do it! 



mimosa said:


> You look amazing!



Awww, shucks. Y'all are giving me a big head! LOL



tinkerbell said:


> You look great, BBWModel! Its such a great look on you! You're beautiful!!



Thank you!



Scorsese86 said:


> Audrey Horne?



I don't know who she is...


----------



## largenlovely

man this weekend wore me out!! but i had a freaking blast..just posting a couple pics from fri and sat. 

View attachment Me1.jpg


View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## Paul

largenlovely said:


> man this weekend wore me out!! but i had a freaking blast..just posting a couple pics from fri and sat.



LnL,

You look so happy (oh and very pretty).


----------



## largenlovely

thanks Paul ...I'm happier than i have been in a ridiculously long time...i'm glad it shows 



Paul said:


> LnL,
> 
> You look so happy (oh and very pretty).


----------



## CastingPearls

largenlovely said:


> man this weekend wore me out!! but i had a freaking blast..just posting a couple pics from fri and sat.


You look wonderful and happy!


----------



## largenlovely

thank you so very much 



CastingPearls said:


> You look wonderful and happy!


----------



## luscious_lulu

fat9276 said:


> ...next I need to dye it, as my roots are showing badly



Looks good



BBWModel said:


> This one is recent-ish...it's from about 6 months ago. I went to a 40's themed dance.



Pretty make up! 



largenlovely said:


> man this weekend wore me out!! but i had a freaking blast..just posting a couple pics from fri and sat.



You look like your having fun!


----------



## largenlovely

oh yeah...but it's gonna take me a week just to recover from the weekend lol



luscious_lulu said:


> You look like your having fun!


----------



## luscious_lulu

largenlovely said:


> oh yeah...but it's gonna take me a week just to recover from the weekend lol



Those are the best weekends, though...


----------



## Linda

largenlovely said:


> man this weekend wore me out!! but i had a freaking blast..just posting a couple pics from fri and sat.



You look gorgeous and those shirts !! I love them!


----------



## largenlovely

luscious_lulu said:


> Those are the best weekends, though...


oh yeah..i wouldn't have it any other way lol



Linda said:


> You look gorgeous and those shirts !! I love them!



thank you!!  Ya know, believe it or not i got those at the good will for like $2 a piece lol...i've been going through so many different sizes lately that i hate to spend a whole lotta money on anything.


----------



## Twilley

largenlovely said:


> man this weekend wore me out!! but i had a freaking blast..just posting a couple pics from fri and sat.



Gorgeous as always, miss <3


----------



## swarbs

noob posting..taken from my bed at 21:37. 








edit wait how do I post photos, just got a questionmark box


----------



## swarbs

cool think i worked it out 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-22 at 21.37.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

thank ya thank ya 



Twilley said:


> Gorgeous as always, miss <3


----------



## Christov

I quit University this morning and the whole disappointment in myself thing has decided to show itself on my face.

On the upside, the 'mo is actually showing up now.


----------



## succubus_dxb

swarbs said:


> cool think i worked it out



cutie! patutie


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Christov said:


> I quit University this morning and the whole disappointment in myself thing has decided to show itself on my face.
> 
> On the upside, the 'mo is actually showing up now.



Awww...well, y'know what, you're still young!! You can always go back - just don't wait until you settle down and have kids lol Though it can be done, it's a lot harder to do so. Sometimes you need a break - take it!


----------



## Tanuki

New one, right up to date~ :blush: 

View attachment 2010-11-20-213937.jpg


----------



## aa_ya

BBWModel said:


> Here's a full body shot from the same dance...




Well, 40's do fit you! Better than 21st century.


----------



## aa_ya

fat9276 said:


> ...next I need to dye it, as my roots are showing badly



All I can say is you're too self-critical here. Staying with your natural color would eliminate the problem of roots showing badly.


----------



## AuntHen

aa_ya said:


> All I can say is you're too self-critical here. Staying with your natural color would eliminate the problem of roots showing badly.




I had dyed it before a lighter reddish color and now I will go back darker brown... same color as the roots just about haha

and ps-I am a woman... we love to dye and mess with our hair... so shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## furious styles

sans glasses

@ christov : i dropped out of uni when i was 18. it certainly affected my life's path but i'm not regretful.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Damnit, furious. Those eyes.

Those eyes.


----------



## furious styles

The Orange Mage said:


> Damnit, furious. Those eyes.
> 
> Those eyes.



:batting: oh you.


----------



## OutbackZack

First is from a recent YouTube trip in the Great Smokey Mountains when we went ziplining. Second is just a random pic from earlier in the month. 

View attachment ZipLine.jpg


View attachment Screen shot 2010-11-08 at 4.29.00 PM.jpg


----------



## Aust99

OutbackZack said:


> First is from a recent YouTube trip in the Great Smokey Mountains when we went ziplining. Second is just a random pic from earlier in the month.


Your a tad handsome... but I've told you that before... 


furious styles said:


> sans glasses


Sexy hair.... QueenB is a lucky girl


largenlovely said:


> man this weekend wore me out!! but i had a freaking blast..just posting a couple pics from fri and sat.


As always, lovely!


swarbs said:


> cool think i worked it out


It did... cute hair cut. 


Christov said:


> Snip...
> 
> I quit University this morning and the whole disappointment in myself thing has decided to show itself on my face.
> 
> On the upside, the 'mo is actually showing up now.


OH NO.... Your life is over!! (Seriously, you can go back when the time is right.... if it ever is... )



Tanuki Kimberly said:


> New one, right up to date~ :blush:


 Lovely eyes.... 



fat9276 said:


> I had dyed it before a lighter reddish color and now I will go back darker brown... same color as the roots just about haha
> 
> and ps-I am a woman... we love to dye and mess with our hair... so shhhhhhhhhh


 Sing it sister!!!


----------



## mango

*
There I was, on an unscheduled layover in Sydney airport after a long series of flights... 
from Savannah 
to Houston 
to Los Angeles 
to a brief unscheduled stop in Honolulu 
to Sydney 
waiting for a final short flight to Melbourne.*








*Most Dimmers should recognise the face on the left.

Most Australians should recognise the face on the right.



For full details, see my post in HP - 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75128&page=3

*


----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## Aust99

DeerVictory said:


>


Something about these pics make my think you look like Christmas. :happy:








:kiss2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

mango said:


> *
> There I was, on an unscheduled layover in Sydney airport after a long series of flights...
> from Savannah
> to Houston
> to Los Angeles
> to a brief unscheduled stop in Honolulu
> to Sydney
> waiting for a final short flight to Melbourne.*
> 
> *Most Dimmers should recognise the face on the left.
> 
> Most Australians should recognise the face on the right.
> 
> For full details, see my post in HP -
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75128&page=3
> 
> *



1) You came through Los Angeles without alerting the LA area Dimmers that you would be here? WHA?! 

2) You look GREAT in glasses.


----------



## luscious_lulu

furious styles said:


> sans glasses
> 
> @ christov : i dropped out of uni when i was 18. it certainly affected my life's path but i'm not regretful.



:wubu:

..................


----------



## Blackjack

DeerVictory said:


>



I want to clone you and keep you as a pet. Or something.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Christov said:


> I quit University this morning and the whole disappointment in myself thing has decided to show itself on my face.
> 
> On the upside, the 'mo is actually showing up now.


Aww baby, maybe you just need a break for a semester. You're young, intelligent, you'll work out what's right for you.



Tanuki Kimberly said:


> New one, right up to date~ :blush:


 Holy shit, Kim! I almost didn't recognize you. Looking good there girl!



furious styles said:


> sans glasses
> ...snip...


Oh C'mon Styles! Glasses/Sans glasses could we ladies be any more admiring of QueenB's taste?!




OutbackZack said:


> First is from a recent YouTube trip in the Great Smokey Mountains when we went ziplining. Second is just a random pic from earlier in the month.


Looking good, but Good God - ziplining? My guts lurched at the thought - lol. 



DeerVictory said:


>


You really are simply delectable girl.


----------



## CarlaSixx

OutbackZack said:


> First is from a recent YouTube trip in the Great Smokey Mountains when we went ziplining. Second is just a random pic from earlier in the month.



OMG! I saw that!  hee! 

I'm subscribed to CTFxC, lmao

Christov, I hope you don't stay disappointed. It may lead to bigger and better things. I hope you figure it out quickly enough. As they've said... you're still young. And you're frikkin intelligent. You could do anything!


---

I'll be back later with a new pic as well. After taking myself out on a date, I feel pretty spiffy  lol. No better way to do it when single than to do it yourself.

ETA: I'm just gonna throw this out there: We've got some damned good looking guys and gals on this forum! :happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

CarlaSixx said:


> ETA: I'm just gonna throw this out there: We've got some damned good looking guys and gals on this forum! :happy:



I totally agree with that!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Here's one from last night when I got bored and wanted to try a new way of wearing one of my wigs. It actually ended up fitting much more comfortably and I was even able to make it look more natural and less shiny/plasticy.






And here's me after my "date" lol.


----------



## Oldtimer76

OMG, you make every haircut look hot on you!:wubu::smitten::blush::bow:


----------



## bonified

In my fave 2$ op shop tshirt, hair & i prefer not to be straight lol moiView attachment moi.JPG


----------



## 2_Cool

right after a fresh cut and was feelin oh so fly  

View attachment Fresh.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

OneWickedAngel said:


> Holy shit, Kim! I almost didn't recognize you. Looking good there girl!



Teehee~! :blush: yay, Thank you lovely! x


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Teehee~! :blush: yay, Thank you lovely! x



I agree with her, lol. I totally didn't recognize you at first and had to see your username! You look absolutely lovely!


----------



## Saoirse

heh heh


----------



## HayleeRose

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> New one, right up to date~ :blush:



Im liking the hair. Very cute!


----------



## Twilley

DeerVictory said:


>



You have such an adorable smile!


----------



## DearPrudence

Taken like 10 minutes ago


----------



## Your Plump Princess

DearPrudence said:


> Taken like 10 minutes ago


How absolutely adorable!


----------



## LovelyLiz

DearPrudence said:


> Taken like 10 minutes ago



Lovely! Beautiful lips!


----------



## veggieforever

lucidbliss said:


> just trying something new with my hair.


 
Woweeeeeee!! Ur hair is fabulous!!  xXx


----------



## veggieforever

Gosh, it is certainly chilly here in Scotland this icy November day! Brrrrrr!! So before I dash out the door I shall sport my funky teddy hat bought from the most fabulous River Island store! Woop! Woop! 
A builder sang "I just wanna be your teddy bear" by Elvis as I walked past him a few days ago. I just made a fantastic super quick quip about the _stoopid_ hat HE was wearing!! He instantly shut up and inside my hormones did a HUUUUUUUUUUGE Mexican Wave!! haha! Ooooooh, yeah!!  You'd think folks had never seen a 32 year old woman wear a bear on her head before! lol
Hope the piccies bring a few smiles to you gorgeous peeps and peep-ettes. I am just in a daft and silly mood today.xXx 

View attachment Picture0005.jpg


View attachment Picture0003.jpg


----------



## SSBBWMJ

DearPrudence said:


> Taken like 10 minutes ago



Awwwwwwwwww very pretty!! I like this one!!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Tryin out the whole "Sweet and Innocent" thing ... how is it working for me?? 

View attachment 20101104_76sm.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

SSBBWMJ said:


> Tryin out the whole "Sweet and Innocent" thing ... how is it working for me??



It's working! It's definitely working!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

SSBBWMJ said:


> Tryin out the whole "Sweet and Innocent" thing ... how is it working for me??



I'm sold :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

veggieforever said:


> Gosh, it is certainly chilly here in Scotland this icy November day! Brrrrrr!! So before I dash out the door I shall sport my funky teddy hat bought from the most fabulous River Island store! Woop! Woop!
> A builder sang "I just wanna be your teddy bear" by Elvis as I walked past him a few days ago. I just made a fantastic super quick quip about the _stoopid_ hat HE was wearing!! He instantly shut up and inside my hormones did a HUUUUUUUUUUGE Mexican Wave!! haha! Ooooooh, yeah!!  You'd think folks had never seen a 32 year old woman wear a bear on her head before! lol
> Hope the piccies bring a few smiles to you gorgeous peeps and peep-ettes. I am just in a daft and silly mood today.xXx



Cute! ^_^ :wubu:



SSBBWMJ said:


> Tryin out the whole "Sweet and Innocent" thing ... how is it working for me??



Quite nicely.


----------



## luscious_lulu

Saoirse said:


> heh heh



This made me lolfr


----------



## CastingPearls

Before the festivities began... 

View attachment 10-28-10 037.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

SSBBWMJ said:


> Tryin out the whole "Sweet and Innocent" thing ... how is it working for me??



You always look sweet and innocent:wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> Before the festivities began...



Lovely! And I can tell your cat loves you.


----------



## Paul

DearPrudence said:


> Taken like 10 minutes ago


That is a lovely picture. You have a pretty smile.


----------



## Paul

SSBBWMJ said:


> Tryin out the whole "Sweet and Innocent" thing ... how is it working for me??



I love it. but I can not decide if the look is truly innocent or within your innocent expression resides a hint of naughtiness.


----------



## luscious_lulu

CastingPearls said:


> Before the festivities began...



Wowza! Hot momma!


----------



## Saoirse




----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Before the festivities began...



looking awesome as usual god I want one of those dresses darn you huge postage.


And everyone as usual looks amazing and beautiful 


and MJ great job on the sweet and innocent thing


----------



## Amaranthine

I've never actually posted here before...so here we go. For some reason, my hair was being extra obedient today, and I was rather proud of it.

First up, is myself after dinner, happy because I FINALLY got food after waiting forever. And second is a worried, skeptical look that I'm giving to three of my drunk friends xD 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-25 at 18.46 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2010-11-25 at 22.33 #2.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> Lovely! And I can tell your cat loves you.





luscious_lulu said:


> Wowza! Hot momma!





spiritangel said:


> looking awesome as usual god I want one of those dresses darn you huge postage.



Thanks, Ladies. (McBeth--Nacho is a big goofy lovemuffin)

Amaranthine, your hair is stunning and you're a beautiful girl!
MJ--so cute! love the braids!
Saoirse--nice gourd.


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> Before the festivities began...



WOW :wubu: - and Nacho is one smart kitty -


----------



## LovelyLiz

Amaranthine said:


> I've never actually posted here before...so here we go. For some reason, my hair was being extra obedient today, and I was rather proud of it.
> 
> First up, is myself after dinner, happy because I FINALLY got food after waiting forever. And second is a worried, skeptical look that I'm giving to three of my drunk friends xD



Pretty pics! I love your hair color!


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Before the festivities began...



Looking good, Elaine! Your dress is lovely.



Amaranthine said:


> I've never actually posted here before...so here we go. For some reason, my hair was being extra obedient today, and I was rather proud of it.
> 
> First up, is myself after dinner, happy because I FINALLY got food after waiting forever. And second is a worried, skeptical look that I'm giving to three of my drunk friends xD



So pretty, Amaranthine.....I love your hair!! I can see why he adores you


----------



## Famouslastwords

Amaranthine said:


> I've never actually posted here before...so here we go. For some reason, my hair was being extra obedient today, and I was rather proud of it.
> 
> First up, is myself after dinner, happy because I FINALLY got food after waiting forever. And second is a worried, skeptical look that I'm giving to three of my drunk friends xD



So pwetty, rep given.



littlefairywren said:


> Looking good, Elaine! Your dress is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, Amaranthine.....I love your hair!! I can see why he adores you



Guess who is getting a camera in a few hours?


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Guess who is getting a camera in a few hours?



Oooh nice! I am expecting to see the result of that, girlie! More than one please, btw


----------



## veggieforever

Well thank crunchie it's Friday!!  I am not wearing my teddy hat either lol (or my "schecksy" specs too for that matter!). Just thought I would post a not so silly piccie of myself. Hope everyone has a great weekend! xXx  

View attachment Picture0023.jpg


----------



## mccormick

Amaranthine said:


> I've never actually posted here before...so here we go. For some reason, my hair was being extra obedient today, and I was rather proud of it.
> 
> First up, is myself after dinner, happy because I FINALLY got food after waiting forever. And second is a worried, skeptical look that I'm giving to three of my drunk friends xD






veggieforever said:


> Well thank crunchie it's Friday!!  I am not wearing my teddy hat either lol (or my "schecksy" specs too for that matter!). Just thought I would post a not so silly piccie of myself. Hope everyone has a great weekend! xXx



Both of you ladies, are really cute!


----------



## Micara

At Thanksgiving dinner, embracing my redneck heritage...


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> At Thanksgiving dinner, embracing my redneck heritage...


So pretty! Your eyes look almost violet in this pic.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Never2fat4me said:


> It's working! It's definitely working!
> 
> Chris :smitten:


LOL Thanks luv!!



tonynyc said:


> I'm sold :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


Yay!! It worked lol!! Its all an act!!



Jon Blaze said:


> Quite nicely.


Thank you sweetie!!



Oldtimer76 said:


> You always look sweet and innocent:wubu:


LOL I should post something to try and prove you wrong ... hehehe



Paul said:


> I love it. but I can not decide if the look is truly innocent or within your innocent expression resides a hint of naughtiness.


LOL thats exactly it!!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

My "SWEET AND INNOCENT" look went out the window I think ... how is this one?? 

View attachment Snapshot_20101104_6.jpg


----------



## Paul

Micara said:


> At Thanksgiving dinner, embracing my redneck heritage...



Oh wow. What a wonderfully pretty picture!


----------



## mz_puss

swarbs said:


> cool think i worked it out





Christov said:


> I quit University this morning and the whole disappointment in myself thing has decided to show itself on my face.
> 
> On the upside, the 'mo is actually showing up now.





furious styles said:


> sans glasses
> 
> @ christov : i dropped out of uni when i was 18. it certainly affected my life's path but i'm not regretful.






OH MY [email protected] GOD !!!!!! so umm you guys are pretty fine:wubu: How u doing ?  ( yes im hitting on all 3 of you at once - im lazy ) WHY ARE ALL THE GOOD LOOKING MEN SO FRIGGEN FAR AWAY !!!!!! Needs me a plane ticket i thinks


----------



## mccormick

ok well here's two more recent picture..


----------



## mz_puss

mccormick said:


> ok well here's two more recent picture..



Damm your pretty hot to ! this is totally not fair, OK all hot FAs must move to Australia, Ill organize Visa's !


----------



## bonified

> Damm your pretty hot to ! this is totally not fair, OK all hot FAs must move to Australia, Ill organize Visa's !



Yes it's not just the weather thats hot, damn. Come on down to our island fellas, it's summer, yay!


I tried to take some pics today, was a bit tipsy after a few in the sun. Tryin to get a lil colour, here's one. View attachment fcs.JPG


----------



## Aust99

mccormick said:


> ok well here's two more recent picture..
> 
> snip........


 Your my kinda guy!!! Hot!




bonified said:


> Yes it's not just the weather thats hot, damn. Come on down to our island fellas, it's summer, yay!
> 
> 
> I tried to take some pics today, was a bit tipsy after a few in the sun. Tryin to get a lil colour, here's one. View attachment 87661


Nice pic hun... Yay for Summer!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Here's a new one, direct from the Nerd Cave. Ignore the glow-in-the-dark Ghostbusters t-shirt... 

View attachment newpic_1110.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Here's a new one, direct from the Nerd Cave. Ignore the glow-in-the-dark Ghostbusters t-shirt...



Why ignore it?? lol

Your a cutie.


Also, your avatar is still my fav one on this site... I always do the shoulder shrug dance when I see you post.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Aust99 said:


> Why ignore it?? lol
> 
> Your a cutie.
> 
> 
> Also, your avatar is still my fav one on this site... I always do the shoulder shrug dance when I see you post.



Well, thanks :blush:. I decided a long time ago to keep the avatar in perpetuity, simply because I doubted I could find anything more awesome to use.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Here's a new one, direct from the Nerd Cave. Ignore the glow-in-the-dark Ghostbusters t-shirt...



I don't think I caught one of your pictures before. Who knew you were so cute? (Well, I guess I do, now.)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Also, for thems who are interested, the Mighty Google tells me that Amazon carries the Ghostbusters glow-in-the-dark tee shirt in larger sizes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

mccormick said:


> ok well here's two more recent picture..



Well poot..thought you were cute until I saw that hat  J/k.


----------



## Scorsese86

SSBBWMJ said:


> My "SWEET AND INNOCENT" look went out the window I think ... how is this one??



Give me a S. Give me a E. Give me an X. Give me an Y.


----------



## Scorsese86

Micara said:


> At Thanksgiving dinner, embracing my redneck heritage...



Adorable. As always


----------



## Scorsese86

Amaranthine said:


> I've never actually posted here before...so here we go. For some reason, my hair was being extra obedient today, and I was rather proud of it.
> 
> First up, is myself after dinner, happy because I FINALLY got food after waiting forever. And second is a worried, skeptical look that I'm giving to three of my drunk friends xD



I didn't know Anne Hathway's sister was on Dims!


----------



## mccormick

MisticalMisty said:


> Well poot..thought you were cute until I saw that hat  J/k.



hater! lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

mccormick said:


> hater! lol



We'll just have to wait and see what happens tonight


----------



## Never2fat4me

mz_puss said:


> Damm your pretty hot to ! this is totally not fair, OK all hot FAs must move to Australia, Ill organize Visa's !



Now you know how we feel when we see your pics!!

Chris


----------



## lalatx

Have not posted in a while... so yeah 

View attachment DSCI0744dd.jpg


----------



## mz_puss

here are some fun pics from about 2 weeks ago. The first is me with a bottle of Chivas regal ( mmmm finely aged scotch) the second is me and my friends after said scotch... yes we were playing charlies Angels in my Lounge room lol. But yay Im wearing my new dress. And the last was the next night after no sleep lol. Big weekend that was !  

View attachment 30102010636.jpg


View attachment 13112010669.jpg


View attachment 13112010665.jpg


View attachment 17102010609.jpg


----------



## Aust99

lalatx said:


> Have not posted in a while... so yeah





mz_puss said:


> here are some fun pics from about 2 weeks ago. The first is me with a bottle of Chivas regal ( mmmm finely aged scotch) the second is me and my friends after said scotch... yes we were playing charlies Angels in my Lounge room lol. But yay Im wearing my new dress. And the last was the next night after no sleep lol. Big weekend that was !



:kiss2: girls.. Looking lovely!!


----------



## burtonboardrline

mz_puss said:


> here are some fun pics from about 2 weeks ago. The first is me with a bottle of Chivas regal ( mmmm finely aged scotch) the second is me and my friends after said scotch... yes we were playing charlies Angels in my Lounge room lol. But yay Im wearing my new dress. And the last was the next night after no sleep lol. Big weekend that was !



gorgeous as always


----------



## Oldtimer76

lalatx said:


> Have not posted in a while... so yeah



Beautiful picture, darling!:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

mz_puss said:


> here are some fun pics from about 2 weeks ago. The first is me with a bottle of Chivas regal ( mmmm finely aged scotch) the second is me and my friends after said scotch... yes we were playing charlies Angels in my Lounge room lol. But yay Im wearing my new dress. And the last was the next night after no sleep lol. Big weekend that was !



Oh girl:smitten: I looove your pictures:bow:


----------



## Twilley

It's since been shaved off, but for a while there I was trying to cultivate and epic chop-stache. Why? To prepare for Thunderdome, of course


----------



## Paul

lalatx said:


> Have not posted in a while... so yeah


What can I say but "WOW".


----------



## FatAndProud

Twilley said:


> It's since been shaved off, but for a while there I was trying to cultivate and epic chop-stache. Why? To prepare for Thunderdome, of course



Love it!!!


----------



## Mishty

I can't remember which one is before beer and after.... 

View attachment 75894_462594244753_855819753_5249510_6301252_n.jpg


View attachment 76812_462594284753_855819753_5249511_6671479_n.jpg


----------



## Poncedeleon

No shave November! Actually, I didn't even know about it until I was a few days in and then used it to justify my laziness for a bit longer. 

View attachment Snapshot_20101125_1.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

i dunno. was at the besties, we were high and my hair looked amazing.


----------



## DearPrudence

Poncedeleon said:


> No shave November! Actually, I didn't even know about it until I was a few days in and then used it to justify my laziness for a bit longer.



Well, keep it going through Don't Shave Decembeard!


----------



## iglooboy55

Ohlone Records. Everybody listen (The Pariah, The Parrot, The Delusion)View attachment 101129-182437.jpg


----------



## frankman

Saoirse said:


>



This is totally me in any mode of public transportation. If, of course, I were a pretty girl with awesome tits.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Scorsese86 said:


> Give me a S. Give me a E. Give me an X. Give me an Y.


SEXY!! Wooohooo!! lol. Thank you luv!!:blush:


----------



## AuntHen

mango said:


> *
> There I was, on an unscheduled layover in Sydney airport after a long series of flights...
> from Savannah
> to Houston
> to Los Angeles
> to a brief unscheduled stop in Honolulu
> to Sydney
> waiting for a final short flight to Melbourne.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Most Dimmers should recognise the face on the left.
> 
> Most Australians should recognise the face on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> For full details, see my post in HP -
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75128&page=3
> 
> *




awesome mango! 



DeerVictory said:


>



These look like stills from a movie! Lovely! :happy:


----------



## Saoirse

felt cool today


----------



## Mathias

Here I am with the little monster on Thanksgiving.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> Here I am with the little monster on Thanksgiving.


Awesome pic of both of you, Matt!


----------



## Proner

Wear RED today! Oh and sorry for the shirt, it's the only red I got, never trust students who give you clothes for present for your birthday  

View attachment DSCN5089.JPG


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Here I am with the little monster on Thanksgiving.



Great pic Matt.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Proner said:


> Wear RED today! Oh and sorry for the shirt, it's the only red I got, never trust students who give you clothes for present for your birthday



Great reminder! 

And I, for one, love that shirt!  hee!


----------



## rellis10




----------



## succubus_dxb

ok...it's not REALLY recent, about 5 months, but I just saw this today, and it made me giggle. 

View attachment 77182_474262087047_507902047_5632087_4110_n.jpg


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


>



Looking good there, Rick. No wonder all the ladies fawn over you!


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Looking good there, Rick. No wonder all the ladies fawn over you!



Hehe, thanks for the ego stroking but definitly not all of them, after all you have quite a fan club of your own :happy:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

For some reason my face has yet to produce a decent mustache 

View attachment no mustache.jpg


----------



## rellis10

rg770Ibanez said:


> For some reason my face has yet to produce a decent mustache



I have the same problem, the beard part grows quite quickly but my mustache grows ridiculously slowly.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

rellis10 said:


> I have the same problem, the beard part grows quite quickly but my mustache grows ridiculously slowly.



I know dude it's definitely not cool :/


----------



## FatAndProud

It just means you boys need more vag on it and STAT. True story.


----------



## rellis10

FatAndProud said:


> It just means you boys need more vag on it and STAT. True story.



Bahhh that's your cure for everything!


----------



## Blackjack

FatAndProud said:


> It just means you boys need more vag on it and STAT. True story.



Can I recruit you to use this method and help me grow my fuzz into a magnificent work of art like this?


----------



## iglooboy55

rg770Ibanez said:


> I know dude it's definitely not cool :/



i would so much rather have your problem. i gave up after the first week of no shave november because i looked like a bandito, yet had nothing under the along the jaw.


----------



## LovelyLiz

My first pair of knee-high boots ever! Let's hope I don't fall and break my neck while wearing them out tonight. (Sorry about the bad lighting - it was too dark when I turned off that back lamp.)


----------



## HottiMegan

oooh cute mcbeth! Where'd ya get 'em? I have a pair of 3" heel ones but i cant sit and get up ladylike in them  I like the chunkiness of those heels


----------



## Paul

mcbeth said:


> My first pair of knee-high boots ever! Let's hope I don't fall and break my neck while wearing them out tonight. (Sorry about the bad lighting - it was too dark when I turned off that back lamp.)


WOW McBeth. . .this is a lovely picture and I bet you managed alright in the new boots.


----------



## furious styles

this picture was totally not posed


----------



## FatAndProud

Blackjack said:


> Can I recruit you to use this method and help me grow my fuzz into a magnificent work of art like this?



I don't know if you're worthy. That is a pretty epic beard.



furious styles said:


> this picture was totally not posed



Mix beats.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

God What a night this was........


----------



## imfree

chapelhillmensch said:


> God What a night this was........



In a good way, WOW!, that's a John Belushi look if I ever saw one!

Ha!, I did an image search and WOW! 

View attachment John Belushi.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Rosie O Donnel, Wtf?


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> My first pair of knee-high boots ever! Let's hope I don't fall and break my neck while wearing them out tonight. (Sorry about the bad lighting - it was too dark when I turned off that back lamp.)



Love the dress, & love the boots, mcbeth. You look great!



chapelhillmensch said:


> God What a night this was........



LOL....night on the tiles?


----------



## LovelyLiz

HottiMegan said:


> oooh cute mcbeth! Where'd ya get 'em? I have a pair of 3" heel ones but i cant sit and get up ladylike in them  I like the chunkiness of those heels



I got them at Fashion Bug - the store was going out of business so they were 40% off. I never know if they'll fit my calves, so when these did it sealed the deal. This is the style. The heels may be chunky, but they almost killed me after standing in them for half an hour! lol



Paul said:


> WOW McBeth. . .this is a lovely picture and I bet you managed alright in the new boots.





littlefairywren said:


> Love the dress, & love the boots, mcbeth. You look great!



Thank you both!


----------



## Surlysomething

chapelhillmensch said:


> God What a night this was........


 

Haha. That's horrifying.


----------



## bigcutiekitkat

Taken last weekend.....Out for a cruise on the back bay of Boston 

View attachment downsized_1128101247a.jpg


View attachment downsized_1128101245a.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> My first pair of knee-high boots ever! Let's hope I don't fall and break my neck while wearing them out tonight. (Sorry about the bad lighting - it was too dark when I turned off that back lamp.)


LOVE the boots!!!! Work 'em!


----------



## Szombathy

rg770Ibanez said:


> For some reason my face has yet to produce a decent mustache




You bear an uncanny resemblance to Josh Lucas.


----------



## Blockierer

mcbeth said:


> My first pair of knee-high boots ever! Let's hope I don't fall and break my neck while wearing them out tonight. (Sorry about the bad lighting - it was too dark when I turned off that back lamp.)


Cool pic


----------



## rg770Ibanez

FatAndProud said:


> It just means you boys need more vag on it and STAT. True story.


Strongly agreed


iglooboy55 said:


> i would so much rather have your problem. i gave up after the first week of no shave november because i looked like a bandito, yet had nothing under the along the jaw.


Dude we should trade beards 


Szombathy said:


> You bear an uncanny resemblance to Josh Lucas.


Hahaha


----------



## FreeFall

Dancing on the bar.....just another Saturday night, lol..... 

View attachment dancing on the bar.jpeg


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> LOVE the boots!!!! Work 'em!





Blockierer said:


> Cool pic



Thanks, you two lovelies.


----------



## Inhibited

mcbeth said:


> My first pair of knee-high boots ever! Let's hope I don't fall and break my neck while wearing them out tonight. (Sorry about the bad lighting - it was too dark when I turned off that back lamp.)



YOu look great.. Am so jealous have always wanted knee high boots..


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> My first pair of knee-high boots ever! Let's hope I don't fall and break my neck while wearing them out tonight. (Sorry about the bad lighting - it was too dark when I turned off that back lamp.)



mcbeth n' boots = hot!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Inhibited said:


> YOu look great.. Am so jealous have always wanted knee high boots..





fat9276 said:


> mcbeth n' boots = hot!



Awwww...thank you both! My feet were killing me after. Next time I wear them will be to an event where I just walk in and then sit the whole time...lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Went out with friends last night. This was before we took off for the bar.







And me holding my friend's kitten. Gizmo is sooooo tiny! passed out for about 20 minutes right on me :happy: It was so adorable!


----------



## CastingPearls

CarlaSixx said:


> Went out with friends last night. This was before we took off for the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me holding my friend's kitten. Gizmo is sooooo tiny! passed out for about 20 minutes right on me :happy: It was so adorable!


You look great. Gizmo looks a lot like my Wonton.


----------



## DearPrudence

CarlaSixx said:


> Went out with friends last night. This was before we took off for the bar.



I love your dark hair/eyebrows/ink. So pretty!


----------



## mimosa

Very pretty Miss Carla :happy:




CarlaSixx said:


> Went out with friends last night. This was before we took off for the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me holding my friend's kitten. Gizmo is sooooo tiny! passed out for about 20 minutes right on me :happy: It was so adorable!


----------



## bmann0413

I have such a big nose.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

bmann0413 said:


> I have such a big nose.



Dude, I LOVE big noses on girls. So I know there's plenty of girls out there that LOVE noses like yours


----------



## BoomSnap

Sometimes the truth just has to come out.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> Went out with friends last night. This was before we took off for the bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me holding my friend's kitten. Gizmo is sooooo tiny! passed out for about 20 minutes right on me :happy: It was so adorable!



Girl, you look gorgeous like always.
Love your face/hair/eyebrows, etc:wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va)

BoomSnap said:


> Sometimes the truth just has to come out.


justin &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## AuntHen

Hangin' out in my backyard!


----------



## lucidbliss

BoomSnap said:


> Sometimes the truth just has to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




this explains so much.........


----------



## tonynyc

*looking scruffy....*














Taken yesterday - after the gym....
Closest that I'll get to NoShave November ... Had a nice shave later


----------



## willowmoon

fat9276 said:


> Hangin' out in my backyard!



Cute pics, as always!


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> *looking scruffy....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken yesterday - after the gym....
> Closest that I'll get to NoShave November ... Had a nice shave later


Lookin' GOOD!!!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

fat9276 said:


> Hangin' out in my backyard!



You're hanging cute, though. Hope you won't fall:happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

I am finally feeling human after being sick for the last week.


----------



## Tracii

The other day after giving a guitar lesson.


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Hangin' out in my backyard!



You are so damn cute, B! Just wanna give you a big hug :happy:


----------



## Mathias

:blush: From my choral concert today.


----------



## Paul

fat9276 said:


> Hangin' out in my backyard!


Cute picture--I love the hoodie. It is a good colour for you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> :blush: From my choral concert today.


You're such a handsome young man, Matt.


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> Hangin' out in my backyard!



So pretty! You look great in blue, and I'm really digging that short haircut on you.



tonynyc said:


> *looking scruffy....*
> Taken yesterday - after the gym....
> Closest that I'll get to NoShave November ... Had a nice shave later



Great pics, Tony!


----------



## admjg8

bmann0413 said:


> I have such a big nose.



Hey, it's better than the alternative....


----------



## Tracii

OMG what a icky nose MJ had.
I like your nose bamnn you're just so cute when you smile!


----------



## Tracii

BoomSnap said:


> Sometimes the truth just has to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Deff cute anyway!


----------



## mimosa

Mathias said:


> :blush: From my choral concert today.



Handsome photo.


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> You're such a handsome young man, Matt.





mimosa said:


> Handsome photo.



Aww! Thank you both! :bow:


----------



## mimosa

Mathias said:


> Aww! Thank you both! :bow:



Welcome.


----------



## lalatx

Got a teaser pic from some pictures I took over the weekend. Did pin up and normal pics. Cannot wait for my friend to edit the rest so I can see them. 

View attachment lrg_66448_129.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Nice pic!!


----------



## Linda

lalatx said:


> Got a teaser pic from some pictures I took over the weekend. Did pin up and normal pics. Cannot wait for my friend to edit the rest so I can see them.



That's a great pic!


----------



## Surlysomething

lalatx said:


> Got a teaser pic from some pictures I took over the weekend. Did pin up and normal pics. Cannot wait for my friend to edit the rest so I can see them.


 
That's a really beautiful picture.


----------



## imfree

lalatx said:


> Got a teaser pic from some pictures I took over the weekend. Did pin up and normal pics. Cannot wait for my friend to edit the rest so I can see them.



Nice pic! Looks kinda' a yellow tint, overall, with high contrast, certainly a great effect!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

fat9276 said:


> Hangin' out in my backyard!



Love your bob and I want to steal that shirt. Where's it from? Very pretty.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

lalatx said:


> Got a teaser pic from some pictures I took over the weekend. Did pin up and normal pics. Cannot wait for my friend to edit the rest so I can see them.



Gorgeous pic, Lala.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I enjoy everyone's photos. I'm sorry I'm not good at keeping up with comments, but here are a few - 

Carla, I love the shape of your eyes. Great photos. 

Megan, your skin is amazing. You're lovely and have a cute family.

Mathias - best smile at Dims.


----------



## AuntHen

Thanks all of you who gave me compliments and rep and/or both haha... so *very *nice and appreciated :happy:


----------



## frankman

fat9276 said:


> Hangin' out in my backyard!



Wow! And just to stay true to character: DIBS!


----------



## MWBBWFanMan

Went to get photo's taken with my sweetie:smitten: 

View attachment Bill and Pam.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

MWBBWFanMan said:


> Went to get photo's taken with my sweetie:smitten:



What a truly lovely pair you are.  Two good looking people.


----------



## lalatx

Tracii said:


> Nice pic!!





Linda said:


> That's a great pic!





Surlysomething said:


> That's a really beautiful picture.





imfree said:


> Nice pic! Looks kinda' a yellow tint, overall, with high contrast, certainly a great effect!





ThatFatGirl said:


> Gorgeous pic, Lala.



Thanks for all the nice comments and rep.


----------



## RJ20

lalatx said:


> Got a teaser pic from some pictures I took over the weekend. Did pin up and normal pics. Cannot wait for my friend to edit the rest so I can see them.



You look nice.Nice pic.


----------



## imfree

MWBBWFanMan said:


> Went to get photo's taken with my sweetie:smitten:



She's Radiantly beautiful, you both look mightily blessed.:bow:


----------



## Tad

MWBBWFanMan said:


> Went to get photo's taken with my sweetie:smitten:



Great pic! You are both looking good


----------



## HeavyDuty24

wow alot of beautiful women in this thread..


----------



## frankman

MWBBWFanMan said:


> Went to get photo's taken with my sweetie:smitten:



I like how you both look profoundly happy.


----------



## Proner

Pic whoring! And a vain attempt to make it a bit more classy with black and white... 

View attachment DSCN5098.JPG


----------



## spiritangel

Proner said:


> Pic whoring! And a vain attempt to make it a bit more classy with black and white...



well you look hot as always colour or black and white but you already know I think your adorable 


some stunning pix here at m

lalatx if thats the teaser pic I cannot wait to see the rest you look beautiful

and matty that smile gets any bigger and the rest of your head might fall off you little cutie you 



hmm sorry boomsnap but your taste in music sux sorry but someone needed to say it lets face it Bieber is what aaron carter used to be with better marketing.



and totally been loving all the pics


----------



## sirGordy

Experimenting with webcam. 

View attachment Picture 001.jpg


----------



## girlish

Great pictures, everyone. 

I haven't taken any pictures in about 2 months. They're all from this year, though.

My avatar is my most recent:







Full body (well mostly, lol.)


















And I know this isn't of me, but I did take the picture. She passed away and I miss her. 

Penelope:


----------



## imfree

girlish said:


> Great pictures, everyone.
> 
> I haven't taken any pictures in about 2 months. They're all from this year, though.
> 
> My avatar is my most recent:
> 
> 
> 
> Full body (well mostly, lol.)
> 
> ...snipped IMGs
> 
> And I know this isn't of me, but I did take the picture. She passed away and I miss her.
> 
> Penelope:



You're both beautiful. Sad to hear your animal friend is gone.


----------



## tonynyc

sirGordy said:


> Experimenting with webcam.



Looking Good SirGordy: the beard fits you



Proner said:


> Pic whoring! And a vain attempt to make it a bit more classy with black and white...



Nothing gets better than a B & White photo - sort of Dims Noir ...




MWBBWFanMan said:


> Went to get photo's taken with my sweetie:smitten:



You two make a lovely couple



girlish said:


> Great pictures, everyone.
> 
> I haven't taken any pictures in about 2 months. They're all from this year, though.
> 
> My avatar is my most recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full body (well mostly, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know this isn't of me, but I did take the picture. She passed away and I miss her.
> 
> Penelope:



Very Nice... sorry about the loss of Penelope


----------



## sirGordy

tonynyc said:


> Looking Good SirGordy: the beard fits you



Thanks Tony


----------



## thatgirl08




----------



## SSBBWMJ

Me last night 

View attachment sm.jpg


----------



## DELIMAN092262

thatgirl08 said:


>





SSBBWMJ said:


> Me last night








Looking good!


----------



## Never2fat4me

thatgirl08 said:


>



Wow - so pretty!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


>


 
You are so bloody cute.


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


>



Glad to see you again, cutie:smitten:
You are so amazingly beautiful:bow:
I really miss your updates...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

To keep from multi-quoting y'all (haha) - such beautiful ladies y'all are!!


----------



## Gingembre

Girlish - you are _so_ pretty!

SSBBWMJ - so are you!

Rachael - I love the curls! And you have fantastic eyebrows. Hot photo!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

DELIMAN092262 said:


> Looking good!



Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Gingembre said:


> Girlish - you are _so_ pretty!
> 
> SSBBWMJ - so are you!
> 
> Rachael - I love the curls! And you have fantastic eyebrows. Hot photo!



Thanks luv!!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

thatgirl08 said:


>


Very cute picture girl!! Love it!!


----------



## DeerVictory

Junk wins by default.


----------



## girlish

DeerVictory said:


> Junk wins by default.




Thank you imfree, tony, + gingembre! :3

Also, Deer, you are just so so adorable. I love your style!


----------



## Paul

thatgirl08 said:


>



This is a marvellous picture. Your smile is beautiful.


----------



## Paul

SSBBWMJ said:


> Me last night



Very nice. I love your hair.


----------



## Paul

DeerVictory said:


> Junk wins by default.



You certainly know how to 'work' the camera. I don't think you could every take a bad picture, You are lovely.


----------



## CarlaSixx

DeerV, you are too cute!  Also I lovelovelove your haircolour! It reminds me of the sea  and it's so happy looking!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

girlish said:


> Great pictures, everyone.
> 
> I haven't taken any pictures in about 2 months. They're all from this year, though.
> 
> My avatar is my most recent:
> 
> Full body (well mostly, lol.)
> 
> And I know this isn't of me, but I did take the picture. She passed away and I miss her.
> 
> Penelope:


Hello Girlish, lovely pics welcome to Dims! Aww, Penelope was such a cutie thanks for sharing her with us.



thatgirl08 said:


>


Look at you, beautiful girl! All dived into school thought you forgot about us here in Dimsland. Good seeing you again!



SSBBWMJ said:


> Me last night


Me and my heart being still! Nice pic!



DeerVictory said:


> Junk wins by default.


OMG I love the hair! You are so damned adorable! I really love the happiness exuding from the first picture. It's wonderful to see you smiling. Now what on earth did you do to scratch up your pretty hand?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Went out shopping with a friend I haven't seen in over a year. So I had to make myself presentable, lol. I threw on a wig and my favourite hat, and put in my brand spanking new nose piercing jewelry and went out to meet her. I'm still not sure how I feel about the jewelry but it's not bad. It's smaller than my last hoop and definitely is a big colour difference from silver, lol. But both my tattoo and my piercing artists think the black looks better.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CarlaSixx said:


> Went out shopping with a friend I haven't seen in over a year. So I had to make myself presentable, lol. I threw on a wig and my favourite hat, and put in my brand spanking new nose piercing jewelry and went out to meet her. I'm still not sure how I feel about the jewelry but it's not bad. It's smaller than my last hoop and definitely is a big colour difference from silver, lol. But both my tattoo and my piercing artists think the black looks better.




wow just wow,i have never seen anyone make green hair look so good.:smitten::wubu: your such a beautiful girl.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Someone rep Carla for me, that color combination of the hair and hat is AWESOME.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Orange Mage said:


> Someone rep Carla for me, that color combination of the hair and hat is AWESOME.




i totally agree with that.hot and with style to boot.:wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow just wow,i have never seen anyone make green hair look so good.:smitten::wubu: your such a beautiful girl.



Lol, thanks! I was actually talking with my piercer about "weird" colours and she was saying she didn't really like green hair on people cuz it looked like grass growing out of their scalp, lol, but said it would take someone "different" to pull it off. Then I walk in the next day with this on my head and she was completely floored 



The Orange Mage said:


> Someone rep Carla for me, that color combination of the hair and hat is AWESOME.



Thanks! It's my fave combination to wear! I love purple and green sooo much! Even my purse and jacket were other shades of purple, and my mittens were lime green, so it all matched up, haha.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> Decided to take some updated pics ...



Ok, sorry for quoting a post that's a couple months old, but o.m.g..yummmmmmm!! :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CarlaSixx said:


> Lol, thanks! I was actually talking with my piercer about "weird" colours and she was saying she didn't really like green hair on people cuz it looked like grass growing out of their scalp, lol, but said it would take someone "different" to pull it off. Then I walk in the next day with this on my head and she was completely floored




yes and you managed to prove that quite flawlessly.:wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

girlish said:


> Great pictures, everyone.
> 
> I haven't taken any pictures in about 2 months. They're all from this year, though.
> 
> My avatar is my most recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full body (well mostly, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know this isn't of me, but I did take the picture. She passed away and I miss her.
> 
> Penelope:




utterly gorgeous and sorry about your puppy


----------



## Oldtimer76

CarlaSixx said:


> Went out shopping with a friend I haven't seen in over a year. So I had to make myself presentable, lol. I threw on a wig and my favourite hat, and put in my brand spanking new nose piercing jewelry and went out to meet her. I'm still not sure how I feel about the jewelry but it's not bad. It's smaller than my last hoop and definitely is a big colour difference from silver, lol. But both my tattoo and my piercing artists think the black looks better.



I'm totally in love with you, hun! You are so pretty:smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

girlish said:


> Great pictures, everyone.
> 
> I haven't taken any pictures in about 2 months. They're all from this year, though.
> 
> My avatar is my most recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full body (well mostly, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know this isn't of me, but I did take the picture. She passed away and I miss her.
> 
> Penelope:



Wow, girl! These are very beautiful pics:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

DELIMAN092262 said:


> Looking good!



Looking good!:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

DeerVictory said:


> Junk wins by default.



You can make ANY piece of clothing look sexy on you, without even trying or realizing it:blush: Just by the way you wear it so well, darling. You are breathtakingly beautiful:wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

I got a digital camera as an early christmas gift as well as some hot pink hair dye (what can I say my bf can't keep my christmas presents a secret from me?) I present to you my first picture in several months! 

View attachment Pinkhair1.jpg


View attachment pinkhair2.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a digital camera as an early christmas gift as well as some hot pink hair dye (what can I say my bf can't keep my christmas presents a secret from me?) I present to you my first picture in several months!



I didn't realize you cut your hair?!?!?!? I like it!


----------



## Famouslastwords

MisticalMisty said:


> I didn't realize you cut your hair?!?!?!? I like it!



Yeah I hate it. I wanted to be able to spike it cuz I liked it on a lady at work and the lady I went to just did whatever she wanted to...just like the women in California! Needless to say I'm never going back to that place. The reason no one knew I cut my hair was because I didn't have a digital camera. I usually always post pictures everytime my hair changes.


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a digital camera as an early christmas gift as well as some hot pink hair dye (what can I say my bf can't keep my christmas presents a secret from me?) I present to you my first picture in several months!


Squeeee! You look like Strawberry Shortcake!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> I got a digital camera as an early christmas gift as well as some hot pink hair dye (what can I say my bf can't keep my christmas presents a secret from me?) I present to you my first picture in several months!



Woot!! Hello my sweet girl, and how cute are you!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

CastingPearls said:


> Squeeee! You look like Strawberry Shortcake!!!!



So where is her Peculiar Purple Pieman of Porcupine Peak?

(Umm, I had a little sister)


----------



## bmann0413

On the last day of the semester.


----------



## Linda

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So where is her Peculiar Purple Pieman of Porcupine Peak?
> 
> (Umm, I had a little sister)





Stop it! Just stop it! I can only rep you so much in one day.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Paul said:


> Very nice. I love your hair.


Thank you hun. I love it too. But the curls wont hold 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Me and my heart being still! Nice pic!


Awww thank you sweetie!!



Oldtimer76 said:


> Looking good!:bow:


Thank you love!!


----------



## CastingPearls

The little sister defense. Clever. Not convincing but clever.


----------



## Linda

bmann0413 said:


> On the last day of the semester.



Great pic. Woohoo for it being the last day.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

I done chopped off all muh hairs off! And tested my new phone's camera of the first time!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

bmann0413 said:


> On the last day of the semester.



I bet you were happy it was the last day. Hope you did well in all your classes!


----------



## HayleeRose

I got bored and decided to take pics. =] 

View attachment 69592_180862381924936_100000035261289_634981_1772317_n.jpg


----------



## SMA413

Halloween party





My sister and I at Thanksgiving





Me and a baby goat at the Texas Wildlife Ranch

Sorry they're so huge... i resized them like a million times on photobucket, but that's how they showed up. Whatever- go big, or go home. LOL


----------



## Oldtimer76

HayleeRose said:


> I got bored and decided to take pics. =]



I'm glad you're bored. You look great:wubu:
This pic reminds me of Kate Nash, or is it just me seeing this?


----------



## Oldtimer76

SMA413 said:


> Halloween party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I at Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and a baby goat at the Texas Wildlife Ranch
> 
> Sorry they're so huge... i resized them like a million times on photobucket, but that's how they showed up. Whatever- go big, or go home. LOL



You know how to look good, hun:wubu: I like your style!


----------



## 1love_emily

StaySafeTonight said:


> I done chopped off all muh hairs off! And tested my new phone's camera of the first time!



Well, aren't you handsome :blush: I like your haircut :wubu:


----------



## 1love_emily

Here's kind of a random assortment of some pictures of me. 

1) Hanging out at my friends house this fall.... comfy chair, at least





2) "Senior" photo taken this fall... I love my Red!





3) At a Halloween party... I actually didn't dress up because I went to a symphony concert... I came late and wore my friends awesome helmet





Sorry these are so huge...


----------



## Oldtimer76

Great pics can never be 'too _huge_'
I love the third picture. You have a very beautiful face and your dark brown curls, eyebrows and glasses suit you very well:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SMA413 said:


> Halloween party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I at Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and a baby goat at the Texas Wildlife Ranch
> 
> Sorry they're so huge... i resized them like a million times on photobucket, but that's how they showed up. Whatever- go big, or go home. LOL




haha don't worry big is good.:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

1love_emily said:


> Here's kind of a random assortment of some pictures of me.
> 
> 1) Hanging out at my friends house this fall.... comfy chair, at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) "Senior" photo taken this fall... I love my Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) At a Halloween party... I actually didn't dress up because I went to a symphony concert... I came late and wore my friends awesome helmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry these are so huge...




you really are a gorgeous woman.:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Oldtimer76 said:


> Great pics can never be 'too _huge_'
> I love the third picture. You have a very beautiful face and your dark brown curls, eyebrows and glasses suit you very well:wubu:




i totally agree.:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

1love_emily said:


> 3) At a Halloween party... I actually didn't dress up because I went to a symphony concert... I came late and wore my friends awesome helmet



I love this picture. You're cute and it's just funny overall.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hanging out in my jammies since i don't wanna go out


----------



## mszwebs

View attachment 156316_670214333633_69203131_37688324_448176_n.jpg


Friday night.


----------



## Aust99

Woot woo... hot Mamma! ;-)


----------



## iglooboy55

View attachment 101207-190751.jpg

I'm gonna take this box of puppies,
I'm gonna set them out to freeze.


----------



## 1love_emily

iglooboy55 said:


> View attachment 88207
> 
> I'm gonna take this box of puppies,
> I'm gonna set them out to freeze.



Well, aren't you attractive


----------



## CarlaSixx

1love_emily said:


> Well, aren't you attractive



Totally seconded :happy:


----------



## Aliena

Hubby and I at a birthday dinner tonight.



View attachment Me and papa.jpg


----------



## imfree

Aliena said:


> Hubby and I at a birthday dinner tonight....snipped pic...



Y'all's Sweet Couple Rep is in the mail.


----------



## Aliena

imfree said:


> Y'all's Sweet Couple Rep is in the mail.




Thank you so very much! He's my rock and handsome to boot!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I've been lurking a lot!


----------



## imfree

'Mon by more often, lovely Gal with the delightfully spirited smile!


----------



## DELIMAN092262

Looking good. Gotta love that smile.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

mccormick said:


> this picture just make's me want to go back into the gym



Why would you go to the gym? If to lose weight, don't. You're built just right.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

a couple of nights ago before going out to dinner  

View attachment DSC_0014.jpg


----------



## HayleeRose

Oldtimer76 said:


> I'm glad you're bored. You look great:wubu:
> This pic reminds me of Kate Nash, or is it just me seeing this?



Well thank you, and i love kate nash. =]


----------



## Rowan

fat9276 said:


> utterly gorgeous and sorry about your puppy



not hitting on you...love the new pics...gorgeous


----------



## Rowan

Bit jealous...going through this thread and a bit envious of how great the ladies look!!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

DitzyBrunette said:


> I've been lurking a lot!



if that is the case please come around more often.:smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15

DitzyBrunette said:


> Why would you go to the gym? If to lose weight, don't. You're built just right.



*what she said
*
:smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *what she said*
> 
> :smitten:


 
Agreed.


----------



## KingColt

SSBBWMJ said:


> My "SWEET AND INNOCENT" look went out the window I think ... how is this one??



Yes that does seem to work Here´s my most recent one, taken with the webcam 

View attachment Picture 6.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

very cute 



KingColt said:


> Yes that does seem to work Here´s my most recent one, taken with the webcam


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I bitched pretty much all day because they kept us at work until 2:00 despite the fact the roads outside were atrocious... this area isn't prepared for snow, and we got a few inches. Nothing to most of you, I know, but for here it means wrecks and accidents and just nastiness.

They finally let us go.  I made it home safely and changed into my comfy oversized (men's) long-sleeved t-shirt, my thermal snowman pajama pants, and my fuzzy slippers with pom-poms on them, took my hair down, and got comfy on my couch. 

I'm trying to motivate myself to do something productive, but... yeah. Doesn't seem like it's going to happen. 

View attachment snowday.jpg​


----------



## Aliena

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I bitched pretty much all day because they kept us at work until 2:00 despite the fact the roads outside were atrocious... this area isn't prepared for snow, and we got a few inches. Nothing to most of you, I know, but for here it means wrecks and accidents and just nastiness.
> 
> They finally let us go.  I made it home safely and changed into my comfy oversized (men's) long-sleeved t-shirt, my thermal snowman pajama pants, and my fuzzy slippers with pom-poms on them, took my hair down, and got comfy on my couch.
> 
> I'm trying to motivate myself to do something productive, but... yeah. Doesn't seem like it's going to happen.
> 
> View attachment 88290​





Sounds soooooo comfy and cozy! Got ice 'round here and my poor hubby has to get out in it tonight to get to work. ***ugghhhh*** Anyhoot, blue looks really good on you! You're looking fabu!~


----------



## Sweet Tooth

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I bitched pretty much all day because they kept us at work until 2:00 despite the fact the roads outside were atrocious... this area isn't prepared for snow, and we got a few inches. Nothing to most of you, I know, but for here it means wrecks and accidents and just nastiness.
> 
> They finally let us go.  I made it home safely and changed into my comfy oversized (men's) long-sleeved t-shirt, my thermal snowman pajama pants, and my fuzzy slippers with pom-poms on them, took my hair down, and got comfy on my couch.



Sounds like my life the last several days. 2 snow days from school/work, and way too cold. Pajamas are my friends. I need to find more, as mine are wearing out. But..... foot duvets are the way to go. Foofy pom poms are so out.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Took this morning.. I really need to get a hair cut (& get a camera)!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

KingColt said:


> Yes that does seem to work Here´s my most recent one, taken with the webcam



Hehehe thanks hun. I like your pic


----------



## SSBBWMJ

I threw a surprise birthday party for one of my best friends ... what a drunken night ... LOL 

View attachment 20101216_87sm.jpg


----------



## JonesT

Ehhh obviously I'm not very attractive :doh: but hey it's me


----------



## Aliena

JonesT said:


> Ehhh obviously I'm not very attractive :doh: but hey it's me



Nah, you are attractive! I think you have really nice eyes. Nice pic!~


----------



## JonesT

Aliena said:


> Nah, you are attractive! I think you have really nice eyes. Nice pic!~



Thank you! Its nice to know that someone thinks so. I've never gotten a compliment on my eyes before thats pretty new


----------



## isamarie69

KingColt said:


> Yes that does seem to work Here´s my most recent one, taken with the webcam



Hummina hummina.................................HUMM IN NA!


----------



## KingColt

isamarie69 said:


> Hummina hummina.................................HUMM IN NA!


I don´t know what hummina means, but I do feel flattered


----------



## KingColt

SSBBWMJ said:


> I threw a surprise birthday party for one of my best friends ... what a drunken night ... LOL



That is priceless lol I think I found him in the smileys :blink: Love your top, btw


----------



## CarlaSixx

KingColt said:


> I don´t know what hummina means, but I do feel flattered



It means you look delicious  haha. It's definitely a GOOD thing!


----------



## KingColt

CarlaSixx said:


> It means you look delicious  haha. It's definitely a GOOD thing!



Yay:bounce:Seemingly joining Dimensions will do that to you, because I´ve only seen lovely people since I came here


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SSBBWMJ said:


> I threw a surprise birthday party for one of my best friends ... what a drunken night ... LOL




wow gorgeous face SSBBWMJ.:wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Took this morning.. I really need to get a hair cut (& get a camera)!



Beautiful picture, Luv2BNaughty!! Of course, I'm SLIGHTLY biased ... :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KingColt said:


> Yes that does seem to work Here´s my most recent one, taken with the webcam


*Well hello there!*



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I bitched pretty much all day because they kept us at work until 2:00 despite the fact the roads outside were atrocious... this area isn't prepared for snow, and we got a few inches. Nothing to most of you, I know, but for here it means wrecks and accidents and just nastiness.
> 
> They finally let us go.  I made it home safely and changed into my comfy oversized (men's) long-sleeved t-shirt, my thermal snowman pajama pants, and my fuzzy slippers with pom-poms on them, took my hair down, and got comfy on my couch.
> 
> I'm trying to motivate myself to do something productive, but... yeah. Doesn't seem like it's going to happen.
> 
> ​


*So cute and cozy!*



Luv2BNaughty said:


> Took this morning.. I really need to get a hair cut (& get a camera)!


*You look adorable Naughty!*



SSBBWMJ said:


> I threw a surprise birthday party for one of my best friends ... what a drunken night ... LOL


*LOL! Looks it was one fun party!*



JonesT said:


> Ehhh *obviously I'm very attractive* :doh: but hey it's me


*I fixed that statement for you, for indeed you are.*


----------



## The Orange Mage

(is clickable)


----------



## Tanuki

The Orange Mage said:


> (is clickable)



Cute :3 ... love that top!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Cross-posting.

After effects of drinking 8+ glasses of wine at a fancy wine&cheese party for the residents of my apartment building.

Their fault for having it be "open bar" style


----------



## JonesT

CarlaSixx said:


> Cross-posting.
> 
> After effects of drinking 8+ glasses of wine at a fancy wine&cheese party for the residents of my apartment building.
> 
> Their fault for having it be "open bar" style



Still lookin good 
And its completely their fault for that


----------



## DitzyBrunette

KingColt said:


> Yes that does seem to work Here´s my most recent one, taken with the webcam



Very nice. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

This was taken with my new phone that i got like 4 hours ago


----------



## stephbreezy

Here are some photos : ) 

View attachment CIMG7524 (188x250).jpg


View attachment CIMG7581 (188x250).jpg


View attachment CIMG7586 (188x250).jpg


View attachment CIMG7560 (188x250).jpg


View attachment CIMG7571 (188x250) (173x230).jpg


----------



## BCBeccabae

stephbreezy said:


> Here are some photos : )



still adorable as ever lady


----------



## The Orange Mage

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Cute :3 ... love that top!



Thanks! Figured you of all people would, what with the stripes AND purple.


----------



## JonesT

stephbreezy said:


> Here are some photos : )



I like alot!


----------



## Tanuki

stephbreezy said:


> Here are some photos : )



Absolutely Beautiful! would love to see more of your tattoos ^_^



The Orange Mage said:


> Thanks! Figured you of all people would, what with the stripes AND purple.



Teehee you know me well~!


----------



## CastingPearls

Relaxing before the party...... 

View attachment 12-18.10 068.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> Relaxing before the party......



That's fine your relaxed... my Blood Pressure just went up 40% :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

1love_emily said:


> Here's kind of a random assortment of some pictures of me.
> 
> 3) At a Halloween party... I actually didn't dress up because I went to a symphony concert... I came late and wore my friends awesome helmet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry these are so huge...



First off, great pics!!! Secondly, don't ever apologize for something being to big around here. We are a size acceptance community, haha. Lastly, your 3rd pic made me think of this
*THIS IS DIMENSIONS!!!*


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> *looking scruffy....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken yesterday - after the gym....
> Closest that I'll get to NoShave November ... Had a nice shave later



Looking like a Natural Born Killer!!!  Great shots Tony! I'm with you on the shaving thing. Anymore, I go one or two days and I'm pulling whiskers out of my face.


----------



## lucidbliss

i got some new ones 

View attachment IMG_3026.jpg


View attachment IMG_2118.JPG


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Relaxing before the party......



2 things:

1: you're absolutely gorgeous, always.
2: your bed is very incredibly heavily decorated.


----------



## Paul

stephbreezy said:


> Here are some photos : )



...Pretty


----------



## stephbreezy

Thanks, I may take some more photos tonight : )


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ok here's my ugly mug,please be nice.>.>


----------



## HayleeRose

CastingPearls said:


> Relaxing before the party......



Beautiful. Your make up is soo pretty. Love it.


----------



## mz_puss

CastingPearls said:


> Relaxing before the party......





stephbreezy said:


> Here are some photos : )





DitzyBrunette said:


> Very nice. :wubu:





HottiMegan said:


> This was taken with my new phone that i got like 4 hours ago





daddyoh70 said:


> Looking like a Natural Born Killer!!!  Great shots Tony! I'm with you on the shaving thing. Anymore, I go one or two days and I'm pulling whiskers out of my face.





lucidbliss said:


> i got some new ones





HeavyDuty24 said:


> ok here's my ugly mug,please be nice.>.>




Hawt hawt hawt peoples !!!! You all look amazingly sexy !


----------



## CastingPearls

Two more from before the party 

View attachment 12-18.10 116.jpg


View attachment 12-18.10 117.jpg


----------



## JonesT

CastingPearls said:


> Two more from before the party



I wish I was at that party


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> Two more from before the party



You have classic beauty and style, CP.:bow: Sorry I can't Rep yet.


----------



## largenlovely

here's a few i snapped of me today  

View attachment Me1.jpg


View attachment Me2.jpg


View attachment Me3.jpg


----------



## Heyyou

largenlovely said:


> here's a few i snapped of me today



You look wonderful, Melissa!


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> Two more from before the party





largenlovely said:


> here's a few i snapped of me today



*I'm loving it *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> Looking like a Natural Born Killer!!!  Great shots Tony! I'm with you on the shaving thing. Anymore, I go one or two days and I'm pulling whiskers out of my face.



Thanks for the kind words- though the Giants were the ones who got killed today... I agree and folks are so use to seeing me clean shaven anyway ... they'll start to figure what the heck is going on if I attempt to grow a beard or mustache


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken with my new phone that i got like 4 hours ago



I love the look on your face- great candid shot 




lucidbliss said:


> i got some new ones



Wow, you are sooooo pretty :bow:



CastingPearls said:


> Relaxing before the party......






CastingPearls said:


> Two more from before the party



You look stunning! You must be living right because you look great :bow:


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Some recent me-ness, just being silly and beardy..






My horsey friend (His name was Rob-Roy)


----------



## JonesT

Taken a couple nights ago


----------



## mz_puss

JonesT said:


> Taken a couple nights ago



Can you stop being to sexy please ! i cant handle the heat !


----------



## JonesT

mz_puss said:


> Can you stop being to sexy please ! i cant handle the heat !



I am definitely not sexy! At least nowhere near as sexy as you are!


----------



## Jigen

largenlovely said:


> here's a few i snapped of me today



Looking great, MElissa.


----------



## Jigen

stephbreezy said:


> Here are some photos : )



Very nice.


----------



## HottiMegan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love the look on your face- great candid shot



Thank you  I was excited for my new phone


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Relaxing before the party......



I sure wish i had your makeup skills  You look great 



mz_puss said:


> Hawt hawt hawt peoples !!!! You all look amazingly sexy !



Thanks


----------



## largenlovely

thanks so much y'all 



Heyyou said:


> You look wonderful, Melissa!





tonynyc said:


> *I'm loving it *:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:





Jigen said:


> Looking great, MElissa.


----------



## snuggletiger

largenlovely said:


> here's a few i snapped of me today



Pink is a really nice color on you


----------



## largenlovely

thanks hon  i've always liked it too



snuggletiger said:


> Pink is a really nice color on you


----------



## Gingembre

Elementary_penguin said:


> Some recent me-ness, just being silly and beardy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My horsey friend (His name was Rob-Roy)



Well hello there...! :batting:


----------



## largenlovely

right back atcha sister  i always think the same thing when i see your pics 



HottiMegan said:


> This was taken with my new phone that i got like 4 hours ago


----------



## CastingPearls

Today before dinner with my bff Cathy, 

View attachment 12-18.10 128.jpg


View attachment 12-18.10 120.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

you are just stunning in red!! and your skin is flawless!! love the eye makeup too

i give you an enthusiastic 2 thumbs up  



CastingPearls said:


> Today before dinner with my bff Cathy,


----------



## Jes

CastingPearls said:


> Today before dinner with my bff Cathy,



i have to tell you, you have the most beautiful skin.


----------



## CastingPearls

thanks sweetie! I tried to rep you for your pretty in pink shots but I'm all out!

Thanks so much, Jes. 

I forgot to add one from this morning: 

View attachment a1a12-20-10ebh.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Today before dinner with my bff Cathy,




Oooo WOW! Merry Christmas indeed! Amazing Lainey :happy:


----------



## Paul

largenlovely said:


> here's a few i snapped of me today



Good pictures LnL. Pretty woman.


----------



## Meddlecase

I suck at taking pictures. 

View attachment 100_0601.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Meddlecase said:


> I suck at taking pictures.



Great pic!!!!


----------



## largenlovely

thank you Paul 



Paul said:


> Good pictures LnL. Pretty woman.


----------



## Meddlecase

CastingPearls said:


> Great pic!!!!



Thank ye dear. I hate how blurry it is though.


----------



## willowmoon

A couple more pics today ....

View attachment P1011958.jpg
View attachment P1011961-1.jpg


----------



## mz_puss

willowmoon said:


> A couple more pics today ....
> 
> View attachment 88472
> View attachment 88473



SMILE handsome


----------



## mz_puss

Meddlecase said:


> I suck at taking pictures.



coolest hair award


----------



## Your Plump Princess

zomg,is that a smile in the second pic?!

:shocked: 


 I kid, handsome! I _kiiiiid _


----------



## AuntHen

Your Plump Princess said:


> zomg,is that a smile in the second pic?!
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> 
> I kid, handsome! I _kiiiiid _




I think it's actually a special little look to a certain SOMEONE, dont you??!!  I mean look at his flushed cheeks...  The first pic is for the rest of us hahahaha


----------



## mz_puss

fat9276 said:


> I think it's actually a special little look to a certain SOMEONE, dont you??!!  I mean look at his flushed cheeks...  The first pic is for the rest of us hahahaha



So have to agree


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ahaha, I know I know. 

Just weird to see him smile.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

[Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]


----------



## AmazingAmy

Your Plump Princess said:


> [Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]



Beautiful, especially your hair colour!

But put a coat on!


----------



## Meddlecase

Your Plump Princess said:


> [Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]



The lighting here gives you an ethereal quality. Pretty.


----------



## CastingPearls

Your Plump Princess said:


> [Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]



I think these are my favorite shots of you so far, sweetie. Lovely.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Your Plump Princess said:


> [Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]



... I'm blue, da ba di da blue da...

teehee... YOU SAID IT!!!

But nice  Where the heck is your coat?

Auto white balance truly sucks in the winter. I have a similar problem when I do PAS on my cam.


----------



## fanofdimensions

you look really cute in these, love that color on you too!



largenlovely said:


> here's a few i snapped of me today


----------



## mimosa

I took these photos yesterday.


----------



## imfree

mimosa said:


> I took these photos yesterday.



Most Beautiful, just the same, my Friend.:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:wubu: Thanks you guys! :wubu: 

*CP:* Thanks Sweetpea! By far these are my new favorites =)

*Carla:* HEY, MISSY, WHAT DID I SAY?.. To your room!  
Yeah, The Auto-Balance Suuucked. Lol, But it still doesn't look _too_ horrible.

*Amy and Carla*: _Buuuuut Mooooooooom_ ..  My Coat was fugly, so I took it off for the pictures. Lol! 

*Meddlecase:* Thank you! :blush:


----------



## AmazingAmy

mimosa said:


> I took these photos yesterday.



The lip colour goes great with your dark hair. Very classy!


----------



## Paul

The first picture is amazing. Both pictures are cute.



Your Plump Princess said:


> [Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]


----------



## Paul

mimosa said:


> I took these photos yesterday.




eeeeeek:shocked: no clevage!  Very nice pictures mimosa.


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> [Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]



I have to agree that the first picture is awesome. The composition and extreme lighting is really cool


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

fat9276 said:


> I think it's actually a special little look to a certain SOMEONE, dont you??!!  I mean look at his flushed cheeks...  The first pic is for the rest of us hahahaha



This SOOO made me giggle! *hehe* He's so adorable *siiiighhhh* :wubu:



Your Plump Princess said:


> [Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]



Love these pics, especially the lighting in the first one! 



mimosa said:


> I took these photos yesterday.



Beautiful pics, Mim!


----------



## Tanuki

Your Plump Princess said:


> [Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]



Cute! really lovely pics ^_^!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

imfree said:


> You have classic beauty and style, CP.:bow: Sorry I can't Rep yet.



repped because i thought the same thing when i looked at these pics,classy beauty.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CastingPearls said:


> Two more from before the party




wow iamfree said it best,classic beauty with smooth skin.:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

largenlovely said:


> here's a few i snapped of me today




wow great photo.:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JonesT said:


> Taken a couple nights ago




cool pic,you look like Kanye West in this pic man.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Your Plump Princess said:


> [Anyone Start Quoting that Eiffle 65 Song, and I will slug thee!  ]




wow great pictures,ecspecially the first one,has a whimsical look and feel to it.:wubu: has a Chronicles Of Narnia type feel to it.:bow:


----------



## JonesT

HeavyDuty24 said:


> cool pic,you look like Kanye West in this pic man.



Thanks man, never heard that before


----------



## Tau

girlish said:


> Great pictures, everyone.
> 
> I haven't taken any pictures in about 2 months. They're all from this year, though.
> 
> My avatar is my most recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full body (well mostly, lol.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know this isn't of me, but I did take the picture. She passed away and I miss her.
> 
> Penelope:



Hot!!! OMG soooo hot!!! :wubu: I'm also very sorry bout your puppy


----------



## Tau

CastingPearls said:


> Today before dinner with my bff Cathy,



Dammit woman!!! To ever look so hot!! Also your skin is flawless - I am soooo jealous!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JonesT said:


> Thanks man, never heard that before




haha it's all good man.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I don't think I've posted in forever! Here's one from today. Getting dolled up to meet an old friend for lunch!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't think I've posted in forever! Here's one from today. Getting dolled up to meet an old friend for lunch!




and dolled up you are.:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

HeavyDuty24 said:


> and dolled up you are.:wubu:



Thanks ........


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks ........




much welcome cutey.:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex and I took this picture while fooling around with my new phone. I am so in love with my new phone! I should have gotten a smart phone ages ago


----------



## CastingPearls

MisticalMisty said:


> I don't think I've posted in forever! Here's one from today. Getting dolled up to meet an old friend for lunch



Cute pic!!!!



HottiMegan said:


> Alex and I took this picture while fooling around with my new phone. I am so in love with my new phone! I should have gotten a smart phone ages ago



He's a little doll and I love the angle of your face in this pic a lot!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Just me doing nothing before I workout. lol 

View attachment Snapshot_20101222_3.JPG


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Jon Blaze said:


> Just me doing nothing before I workout. lol



Awww check you out!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

I havent played this game for a while and I thought Id come and join in 

All ready to go out to the Big Girls Paradise Xmas event
View attachment Xmas dress 2.jpg


Made up for a work Xmas meal last night!
View attachment blah 22.jpg


And braving the snow this afternoon to do some xmas shopping in a silly, but warm, hat!
View attachment silly hat.jpg


Come Twitter me... @naomi_griffiths

Tumblr me 
http://naomi-griffiths.tumblr.com/
And check out my blog Diamonds n Pearls
http://diamonds-n-pearls-fat-girl.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jon Blaze

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I havent played this game for a while and I thought Id come and join in
> 
> All ready to go out to the Big Girls Paradise Xmas event
> View attachment 88504
> 
> 
> Made up for a work Xmas meal last night!
> View attachment 88505
> 
> 
> And braving the snow this afternoon to do some xmas shopping in a silly, but warm, hat!
> View attachment 88506
> 
> 
> Come Twitter me... @naomi_griffiths
> 
> Tumblr me
> http://naomi-griffiths.tumblr.com/
> And check out my blog Diamonds n Pearls
> http://diamonds-n-pearls-fat-girl.blogspot.com/



You're so pretty.


----------



## mccormick

sorry for the head turn


----------



## AuntHen

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I havent played this game for a while and I thought Id come and join in
> 
> All ready to go out to the Big Girls Paradise Xmas event
> View attachment 88504
> 
> 
> Made up for a work Xmas meal last night!
> View attachment 88505
> 
> 
> And braving the snow this afternoon to do some xmas shopping in a silly, but warm, hat!
> View attachment 88506
> 
> 
> Come Twitter me... @naomi_griffiths
> 
> Tumblr me
> http://naomi-griffiths.tumblr.com/
> And check out my blog Diamonds n Pearls
> http://diamonds-n-pearls-fat-girl.blogspot.com/




oh my gosh! These pics are awesome! :happy:


----------



## mz_puss

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I havent played this game for a while and I thought Id come and join in
> 
> All ready to go out to the Big Girls Paradise Xmas event
> View attachment 88504
> 
> 
> Made up for a work Xmas meal last night!
> View attachment 88505
> 
> 
> And braving the snow this afternoon to do some xmas shopping in a silly, but warm, hat!
> View attachment 88506
> 
> 
> Come Twitter me... @naomi_griffiths
> 
> Tumblr me
> http://naomi-griffiths.tumblr.com/
> And check out my blog Diamonds n Pearls
> http://diamonds-n-pearls-fat-girl.blogspot.com/





mccormick said:


> sorry for the head turn



beautiful sex people  blue eyes loving that dress


----------



## Paul

You look so good in this picture Misty. I love it.:eat2:



MisticalMisty said:


> I don't think I've posted in forever! Here's one from today. Getting dolled up to meet an old friend for lunch!


----------



## Mishty

death warmed over with a slight buzz.
from tonight. 

drunk stoned and sick 

View attachment 1210002103dims.jpg


----------



## Meddlecase

Mishty said:


> death warmed over with a slight buzz.
> from tonight.
> 
> drunk stoned and sick



Those eyes. Mein Gott.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> death warmed over with a slight buzz.
> from tonight.
> 
> drunk stoned and sick


Otherworldly, babygirl.


----------



## JonesT

Mishty said:


> death warmed over with a slight buzz.
> from tonight.
> 
> drunk stoned and sick



Damn and you are still cute as ever


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> He's a little doll and I love the angle of your face in this pic a lot!



Thanks  Alex is my little camera ham.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Just me


----------



## mz_puss

STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos ) 
They're real i swear ! lol 

View attachment 164772_113181088753598_100001851229101_103387_929282_n.jpg


View attachment 165146_113180305420343_100001851229101_103379_2349432_n.jpg


View attachment 000_0005.JPG


View attachment 000_0002.JPG


----------



## Meddlecase

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol



You will share your strawberries with me. You have no choice in this matter. Also you look amazing, as usual.


----------



## JonesT

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol



You are just too sexy!


----------



## DELIMAN092262

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol



You have an infectious happy smile.


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol



Julie your the only woman in the world Id consider becomming a lesbian or at least bi for 

Hot Hot Hot stuff


----------



## Mathias

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol



You are so cute! :smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol


You're just too cute!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol




you are always so cute and sexy always.always perfection always.:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fluffyandcute said:


> Just me




very pretty.cute smile and gorgeous eyes too.:wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol



You're so freaking pretty!


----------



## None

Finally in Southern California for the Holidays and finished wrapping my Christmas presents.


----------



## Linda

None said:


> Finally in Southern California for the Holidays and finished wrapping my Christmas present.



Great pic. Awesome smile. And in my best Napolean Dynomite voice, "I like your shirt."


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Jon Blaze said:


> You're so pretty.





fat9276 said:


> oh my gosh! These pics are awesome! :happy:





mz_puss said:


> beautiful sex people  blue eyes loving that dress



Thank you for the lovely compliments guys! :happy:


----------



## Paul

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol





> They're real i swear!


I believe you mz_puss--how could someone as cute as you not have friends .

You are looking good as usual in your pictures! (excuse my split infinitive)


----------



## mimosa

imfree said:


> Most Beautiful, just the same, my Friend.:happy:





AmazingAmy said:


> The lip colour goes great with your dark hair. Very classy!





Paul said:


> eeeeeek:shocked: no clevage!  Very nice pictures mimosa.



*Thanks very much for the kind words imfree, A. Amy and Paul. Also thanks to Your Plump Princess and Casting Pearls for the lovely rep. MUAHHHHH:kiss2:*


----------



## LovelyLiz

fluffyandcute said:


> Just me



You are very pretty!



mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol



You totally look like a fun chick to hang with.


----------



## Tanuki

None said:


> Finally in Southern California for the Holidays and finished wrapping my Christmas presents.



Nice shirt :blush:


----------



## Blockierer

It's x-mas again.


----------



## mz_puss

Meddlecase said:


> You will share your strawberries with me. You have no choice in this matter. Also you look amazing, as usual.





JonesT said:


> You are just too sexy!





DELIMAN092262 said:


> You have an infectious happy smile.





spiritangel said:


> Julie your the only woman in the world Id consider becomming a lesbian or at least bi for
> 
> Hot Hot Hot stuff





Mathias said:


> You are so cute! :smitten:





CastingPearls said:


> You're just too cute!





HeavyDuty24 said:


> you are always so cute and sexy always.always perfection always.:wubu:





Alicia Rose said:


> You're so freaking pretty!





Paul said:


> I believe you mz_puss--how could someone as cute as you not have friends .
> 
> You are looking good as usual in your pictures! (excuse my split infinitive)





You totally look like a fun chick to hang with. [/QUOTE]


Thank you all so much you make me feel awesome. I love my dimms friends your all so wonderful BIg squishy strawberry hugs to you all


----------



## KingColt

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol



Well of course they are, sweetie. They´re as real as you want them to be. Just do not ease up on the cough syrup


----------



## mz_puss

KingColt said:


> Well of course they are, sweetie. They´re as real as you want them to be. Just do not ease up on the cough syrup




I wish i could rep you ! you make me LOL... sexy and awesomely funny = epic win for you !


----------



## KingColt

mz_puss said:


> I wish i could rep you ! you make me LOL... sexy and awesomely funny = epic win for you !



Thanks  I too owe it all to the mighty cough syrup. And I might add that we have even more in common, like sexyness har har


----------



## FatAndProud

Blockierer said:


> It's x-mas again.



:wubu: Handsome!


----------



## MisticalMisty

CastingPearls said:


> Cute pic!!!!



Thanks!...........


----------



## fluffyandcute

HeavyDuty24 said:


> very pretty.cute smile and gorgeous eyes too.:wubu:



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## fluffyandcute

Here is another of me


----------



## Christov

I look goofy constantly these days.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Christov said:


> [pic]
> I look goofy constantly these days.



Oh hi there.  :bounce:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fluffyandcute said:


> Thank you very much!!!




much welcome.:wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fluffyandcute said:


> Here is another of me




another incredible pic,so beautiful.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## cinnamitch

Tis I, Merry Christmas from my messy room.You should see all the gift wrap and bows on the floor:doh:


----------



## fluffyandcute

cinnamitch said:


> Tis I, Merry Christmas from my messy room.You should see all the gift wrap and bows on the floor:doh:



LOL...you don't even want to see all the paper and such on my floor! Oh well it can stay there till morning


----------



## fluffyandcute

mcbeth said:


> You are very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> You totally look like a fun chick to hang with.




Thank you very much! Your so sweet!!


----------



## fluffyandcute

Celebrating my birthday


----------



## CastingPearls

cinnamitch said:


> Tis I, Merry Christmas from my messy room.You should see all the gift wrap and bows on the floor:doh:


Great pic!


----------



## CastingPearls

fluffyandcute said:


> Celebrating my birthday


Happy Birthday!


----------



## CastingPearls

Christmas Day pics. That goodlooking guy is my brother David. 

View attachment 12-25-10dads 006.jpg


View attachment 12-25-10dads 031.jpg


View attachment 12-25-10dads 055.jpg


----------



## QueenB

before xmas eve dinner
View attachment patty.jpg


after xmas eve ready for sleep w/furious_styles :3
View attachment me and b.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

cinnamitch said:


> Tis I, Merry Christmas from my messy room.You should see all the gift wrap and bows on the floor:doh:




Your hair looks awesome. I've given up on brushing mine. You should've seen the looks people were giving me, it was half acceptance half awe.


----------



## LovelyLiz

cinnamitch said:


> Tis I, Merry Christmas from my messy room.You should see all the gift wrap and bows on the floor:doh:



Shows that you're being generous this holiday season.  Great pic!



CastingPearls said:


> Christmas Day pics. That goodlooking guy is my brother David.



I like the sparkly dress! It looks great on you! Looks like you had a great celebration today, CP.  (Also, give your brother my number. Hot!)



QueenB said:


> before xmas eve dinner
> 
> 
> after xmas eve ready for sleep w/furious_styles :3



You are looking fly as usual, QueenB! Sexy pics.


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Christmas Day pics. That goodlooking guy is my brother David.



you look stunning and yes I can see you have a great looking family if he is anything to go by

fantastic pics everyone tottally loving seeing everyone all dressed up and all the quirky fun pics

here are some from chrissy

the first is my niece tiana and I after we had done each others make up (she is 7 dont be to harsh)






me in red lippy cause shaylyn wanted me to try it on






and some pics of me in my new red dress that Julie sent me  (wich shaylyn took and wouldnt take anymore hence the awkward pics)











and last pic


----------



## SSBBWMJ

KingColt said:


> That is priceless lol I think I found him in the smileys :blink: Love your top, btw


Hehehe thats perfect!! Thank you luv!!



HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow gorgeous face SSBBWMJ.:wubu:


Thank you sweetie!!



OneWickedAngel said:


> *LOL! Looks it was one fun party!*
> It was ... soooooooooooooo much fun!!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

I got caught in front of the tree hehehe 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Heyyou

SSBBWMJ said:


> I got caught in front of the tree hehehe



Thats a nice pic!


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> Christmas Day pics. That goodlooking guy is my brother David.



*CP GORGEOUS photos of you.....you look stunning*


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> you look stunning and yes I can see you have a great looking family if he is anything to go by
> 
> fantastic pics everyone tottally loving seeing everyone all dressed up and all the quirky fun pics
> 
> here are some from chrissy
> 
> the first is my niece tiana and I after we had done each others make up (she is 7 dont be to harsh)
> snip....



Hot makeup!! Love the kids style. 

Nice dress too... Lucky to have such a lovely friend.


----------



## mz_puss

spiritangel said:


> you look stunning and yes I can see you have a great looking family if he is anything to go by
> 
> fantastic pics everyone tottally loving seeing everyone all dressed up and all the quirky fun pics
> 
> here are some from chrissy
> 
> the first is my niece tiana and I after we had done each others make up (she is 7 dont be to harsh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in red lippy cause shaylyn wanted me to try it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pics of me in my new red dress that Julie sent me  (wich shaylyn took and wouldnt take anymore hence the awkward pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last pic



Hells sexy ! and that dress is hot hot hot on you, i think red is your color missy !!!!! so glad you liked your chrissy pressie, looks amazing on you ! :bow:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Everyone is looking good to finish off the year! I'd post some of my Christmas, but being the photographer (as usual), I appear in the distance of all but two photographs! Ah well!


----------



## fluffyandcute

CastingPearls said:


> Christmas Day pics. That goodlooking guy is my brother David.




Very pretty pics!! Hope you had a Very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Paul

What lovely pictures Amanda. 



spiritangel said:


> you look stunning and yes I can see you have a great looking family if he is anything to go by
> 
> fantastic pics everyone tottally loving seeing everyone all dressed up and all the quirky fun pics
> 
> here are some from chrissy
> 
> the first is my niece tiana and I after we had done each others make up (she is 7 dont be to harsh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in red lippy cause shaylyn wanted me to try it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pics of me in my new red dress that Julie sent me  (wich shaylyn took and wouldnt take anymore hence the awkward pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last pic


----------



## Luv2BNaughty




----------



## HeavyDuty24

um,i just took this today so yeah.>.> not all that great but hey it's recent.>.>


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


>



:wubu: *dreamy sigh*


----------



## penguin

Some Christmas morning silliness. I rock the 'stache quite well, I gotta say. It's not as good as the one I had for a party a while back, but it's still sexy


----------



## Blockierer

spiritangel said:


> you look stunning and yes I can see you have a great looking family if he is anything to go by
> 
> fantastic pics everyone tottally loving seeing everyone all dressed up and all the quirky fun pics
> 
> here are some from chrissy
> 
> the first is my niece tiana and I after we had done each others make up (she is 7 dont be to harsh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in red lippy cause shaylyn wanted me to try it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pics of me in my new red dress that Julie sent me  (wich shaylyn took and wouldnt take anymore hence the awkward pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last pic



Cool pics  Red fits perfect.
Merry xmas.


----------



## evilvampire

Well Christmas done with wanetd to wish everyone a Happy holiday and awesome new year. This was taken on Christmas eve at a wedding reception. Take care everyone.

EV


----------



## rellis10

evilvampire said:


> Well Christmas done with wanetd to wish everyone a Happy holiday and awesome new year. This was taken on Christmas eve at a wedding reception. Take care everyone.
> 
> EV



Looking great EV, and Happy New Year to you too.

Also, that's one awesome lamp


----------



## Tanuki

penguin said:


> Some Christmas morning silliness. I rock the 'stache quite well, I gotta say. It's not as good as the one I had for a party a while back, but it's still sexy



Love it XD


----------



## CastingPearls

evilvampire said:


> Well Christmas done with wanetd to wish everyone a Happy holiday and awesome new year. This was taken on Christmas eve at a wedding reception. Take care everyone.
> 
> EV


You can't take a bad pic, B. Rarwwwr!


----------



## Mishty

rellis10 said:


> Also, that's one awesome lamp










...............


----------



## evilvampire

CastingPearls said:


> You can't take a bad pic, B. Rarwwwr!





awww ty sunshine


----------



## bigsexy920

On my way to an interview the other day. 

View attachment Interview Pic 12-22-10.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

bigsexy920 said:


> On my way to an interview the other day.


Great pic, B!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Mishty said:


>



I thought the EXACT SAME THING!  Lol!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Bet you thought I was kidding about not brushing my hair anymore... 

View attachment messyhair.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Famouslastwords said:


> Bet you thought I was kidding about not brushing my hair anymore...



Pretty! You have really expressive eyes.


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> Bet you thought I was kidding about not brushing my hair anymore...


You're so pretty, R!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Bet you thought I was kidding about not brushing my hair anymore...



Love it, and love you, girlie!


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Love it, and love you, girlie!



Oh yeah, then explain why you left me out of your loves in the australian introduction thread! You mentioned momma bird!


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh yeah, then explain why you left me out of your loves in the australian introduction thread! You mentioned momma bird!



I want Scrabbie lol! You were the first in mah handbag, now behave yourself :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

mcbeth said:


> Pretty! You have really expressive eyes.



Thank you, I get a lot of comments on my eyes, I have my father's eyes.



CastingPearls said:


> You're so pretty, R!



Nuh uh, U R.



littlefairywren said:


> I want Scrabbie lol! You were the first in mah handbag, now behave yourself :wubu:



*rips up the receipts she finds in there*


----------



## None

Spent a day at the theater watching movies.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Brushed or unbrushed, you look fantastic! Definitely one of the cutest women here on Dimensions.

Chris :smitten:



Famouslastwords said:


> Bet you thought I was kidding about not brushing my hair anymore...


----------



## Famouslastwords

Never2fat4me said:


> Brushed or unbrushed, you look fantastic! Definitely one of the cutest women here on Dimensions.
> 
> Chris :smitten:



Thanks doll!


----------



## Jigen

mz_puss said:


> STRAWBERRIES  and out and about with friends (who refuse to be in photos )
> They're real i swear ! lol



Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Jigen

spiritangel said:


> you look stunning and yes I can see you have a great looking family if he is anything to go by
> 
> fantastic pics everyone tottally loving seeing everyone all dressed up and all the quirky fun pics
> 
> here are some from chrissy
> 
> the first is my niece tiana and I after we had done each others make up (she is 7 dont be to harsh)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in red lippy cause shaylyn wanted me to try it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some pics of me in my new red dress that Julie sent me  (wich shaylyn took and wouldnt take anymore hence the awkward pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last pic



You look great in that dress.


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Heyyou said:


> Thats a nice pic!


Thank you hun


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Drunken night ... birthday party 

View attachment 20101216_106sm.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... View attachment 88653

View attachment 88652
Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...


----------



## AmazingAmy

SSBBWMJ said:


> Drunken night ... birthday party



Love the eye makeup - and you pull off drunk very well! 



Aust99 said:


> Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... View attachment 88653
> 
> View attachment 88652
> Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...



*Sigh* Gosh, Nat. You are one of the most stunning women on this site. That smile is so cute! I love you!


----------



## evilvampire

Aust99 said:


> Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... View attachment 88653
> 
> View attachment 88652
> Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...



Hot hot weather? Damn where would this be? LOL I have teh fireplace going here LOL nice pics by the way


----------



## Aust99

AmazingAmy said:


> *Sigh* Gosh, Nat. You are one of the most stunning women on this site. That smile is so cute! I love you!


Gee thanks.... your a bit lovely yourself lady! :kiss2:


evilvampire said:


> Hot hot weather? Damn where would this be? LOL I have teh fireplace going here LOL nice pics by the way



ummm.. Australia.......:happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...



BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I love the shape of your face.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SSBBWMJ said:


> Drunken night ... birthday party


If I only looked half as gorgeous drunk, MJ, I tell ya - no fair!



Aust99 said:


> Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...


You look great in your togs Nat. You have such a captivating smile. It's what's keeping me from hating you as I sit here in layers of winter gear lol.


----------



## stephbreezy

Me! Ahhh getting ready is for the birds! 

View attachment black2.jpeg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... View attachment 88653
> 
> View attachment 88652
> Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...



No make-up needed for such a natural beauty like you, darling:wubu:
Hope you are doing okay!


----------



## Oldtimer76

stephbreezy said:


> Me! Ahhh getting ready is for the birds!



Great picture, cutie:bow:


----------



## stephbreezy

Thanks!! I appreciate it!


----------



## fluffyandcute

Just me doing a lil pose 

View attachment black and white.jpg


----------



## evilvampire

Oldtimer76 said:


> No make-up needed for such a natural beauty like you, darling:wubu:
> Hope you are doing okay!



Rockin tats!!!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Behold the reason I need a photographer.

1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.


----------



## Paul

Yep Amy it is easier to use a photographer, but this picture is amazingly lovely. Thanks for posting.



AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.


----------



## mz_puss

Aust99 said:


> Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... View attachment 88653
> 
> View attachment 88652
> Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...



You are ridiculously stunning ! beautiful girl


----------



## mz_puss

stephbreezy said:


> Me! Ahhh getting ready is for the birds!





AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.



Looking very very nice ladies, oh so pretty  :bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords

stephbreezy said:


> Me! Ahhh getting ready is for the birds!



I think you look like Queen B, that's a compliment of course, she's very pretty.



Aust99 said:


> Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...


Hot-tie



AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.



You're so cute.


----------



## Aust99

AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.


Beautiful girl.... Love the outfit.. very cute.


----------



## MamaLisa

largenlovely said:


> here's a few i snapped of me today



HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## MamaLisa

Aust99 said:


> Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... View attachment 88653
> 
> View attachment 88652
> Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...



hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.



You are so very pretty! A natural beauty:wubu:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Paul said:


> Yep Amy it is easier to use a photographer, but this picture is amazingly lovely. Thanks for posting.





mz_puss said:


> Looking very very nice ladies, oh so pretty  :bow:





Famouslastwords said:


> You're so cute.





Aust99 said:


> Beautiful girl.... Love the outfit.. very cute.





Oldtimer76 said:


> You are so very pretty! A natural beauty:wubu:




Thank you for the love, guys! :happy:


----------



## Scorsese86

AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.



Another reason why you deserve that amazing-name.
Hips don't lie - you are amazing.


----------



## evilvampire

AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.



Even with a terrible camera you can take a beautiful picture. Still one of my Dims favs  :eat2:


----------



## KingColt

SSBBWMJ said:


> Drunken night ... birthday party



I couldn´t have told that you were drunk. A pro obviously.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Scorsese86 said:


> Another reason why you deserve that amazing-name.
> Hips don't lie - you are amazing.





evilvampire said:


> Even with a terrible camera you can take a beautiful picture. Still one of my Dims favs  :eat2:



Making me blush as always, guys. :blush:


----------



## imfree

AmazingAmy said:


> Making me blush as always, guys. :blush:



You're so cute! Sorry I can't indulge you with more Rep yet, as I was hoping I'd get to see you blush a little more.


----------



## Inhibited

AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.



I can't rep you but gosh you are Beautiful..


----------



## stephbreezy

Famouslastwords said:


> I think you look like Queen B, that's a compliment of course, she's very pretty.
> 
> 
> Hot-tie
> 
> 
> 
> You're so cute.



I have no idea who Queen B is, LOL.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Another one of me  

View attachment Amy brown&pink.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze

Talking to my father for the first time. 

View attachment Photo2.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jon Blaze said:


> Talking to my father for the first time.



Wow. How was that? Seems like it could be a really overwhelming experience. Glad you guys were able to connect. There is definitely some family resemblance!

(You look hot, as usual, but that seems like the lesser point here...)


----------



## QueenB

stephbreezy said:


> I have no idea who Queen B is, LOL.



sup.










.......


----------



## MamaLisa

Hope these arnt too hot for this thread... Mz Puss and myself were sweltering in the heat today and 110 degrees expected for tomorrow.. had some fun in my kitchen.. hope u like em! 

View attachment laugh.jpg


View attachment nuts.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Woot Woooo!!!! I feel ya on the heat ladies...


----------



## bonified

ai ai ai naughty ladies, love it! 

Happy premature new years! :cheers:


----------



## Never2fat4me

MamaLisa said:


> Hope these arnt too hot for this thread... Mz Puss and myself were sweltering in the heat today and 110 degrees expected for tomorrow.. had some fun in my kitchen.. hope u like em!



I am sure I am not the only guy here who wishes they were there sweltering with you! Hot stuff.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Aust99

patmcf said:


> This is me.



Oh hi!! 


(Ladies... where was I when this was first posted?? He is Hot!!!)


----------



## MamaLisa

Jon Blaze said:


> Talking to my father for the first time.




thats so awesome hun!


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> Oh hi!!
> 
> 
> (Ladies... where was I when this was first posted?? He is Hot!!!)



DITTO! 

That's 2 hot Dims boys in Ontario now...I know where my next holiday is going to be to, LOL!


----------



## Aust99

Gingembre said:


> DITTO!
> 
> That's 2 hot Dims boys in Ontario now...I know where my next holiday is going to be to, LOL!



We shall go together then... woot!

Who is the other?? :kiss2:


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> We shall go together then... woot!
> 
> Who is the other?? :kiss2:



Wooh, lets go together - double dating dims vacation!

The other is Mini...although I'm not sure if he counts as a Dims guy anymore coz he has not been around for yonks.


----------



## Aust99

Oh yeah... where is that tall, sunglass wearing, drink of water??


----------



## Gingembre

Who knows....building the Dims Ontario Fatty Love Shack if he knows what's good for him! Haha


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fluffyandcute said:


> Another one of me



Lovely picture, Fluffy! Love the top! And your beautiful eyes!



MamaLisa said:


> Hope these arnt too hot for this thread... Mz Puss and myself were sweltering in the heat today and 110 degrees expected for tomorrow.. had some fun in my kitchen.. hope u like em!


HAWT DAYUM!!!! My ice coffee just started boiling! 
I don't know of whom I'm more envious - you or Mz Puss!!!



Jon Blaze said:


> Talking to my father for the first time.


{{{ Blaze }}} I see the resemblance!! You already know how I feel about this. &#9829;


----------



## evilvampire

fluffyandcute said:


> Another one of me



Nice pic fluffy and welcome


----------



## Proner

Hello Proner it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or pic whoring once again?  

View attachment DSCN5125.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> Hello Proner it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or pic whoring once again?



AHAHAHAHA! Nicely asked and answered!

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jon Blaze said:


> Talking to my father for the first time.


I love this pic Jon! Happy for you.


----------



## fluffyandcute

evilvampire said:


> Nice pic fluffy and welcome



Thanks Very Much


----------



## Emma

Thought I would play too. 

Here is a picture of me attempting to hold a mask to my face whilst at my friends house. 





Here is me and my friend Jane


----------



## SSBBWMJ

AmazingAmy said:


> Love the eye makeup - and you pull off drunk very well!
> Thank you!! I was tryin to do it a lil different. Love playin up my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> OneWickedAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I only looked half as gorgeous drunk, MJ, I tell ya - no fair!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thank you!! shhhh I deleted the ones where I looked bad hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> KingColt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn´t have told that you were drunk. A pro obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was ... until like an hour or so later. It was not a pretty site!! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Couple more of my crazy night  

View attachment 20101220_169sm.jpg


View attachment 20101216_113sm.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

CurvyEm said:


> Thought I would play too.
> 
> Here is a picture of me attempting to hold a mask to my face whilst at my friends house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me and my friend Jane



Hey Em:bow:

Glad to see you again. You look great:blush:
Hope you are doing okay. Best wishes for the new year!


----------



## TwilightStarr

This is me(the one throwing up the peace sign lol) and a friend at a concert a couple weeks ago, my hair was starting to misbehave due to headbanging during my favorite band lol


----------



## Oldtimer76

TwilightStarr said:


> This is me(the one throwing up the peace sign lol) and a friend at a concert a couple weeks ago, my hair was starting to misbehave due to headbanging during my favorite band lol



Must be because I have a weak for red haired girls, but you look super in this picture:wubu:
And your friend has a great smile!


----------



## Jon Blaze

mcbeth said:


> Wow. How was that? Seems like it could be a really overwhelming experience. Glad you guys were able to connect. There is definitely some family resemblance!
> 
> (You look hot, as usual, but that seems like the lesser point here...)



At first I was fine, but then when I called my mother afterwards I cracked. It was cathartic. I tried not to cry, but I couldn't help it.

It's great though. I was eventually going to search with my mother, but he came to us. I'm happy. 

Thanks Pretty McPretty 





MamaLisa said:


> Hope these arnt too hot for this thread... Mz Puss and myself were sweltering in the heat today and 110 degrees expected for tomorrow.. had some fun in my kitchen.. hope u like em!



Firstly...  Allow me to move to Australia lol



MamaLisa said:


> thats so awesome hun!



Secondly: Thank you! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> {{{ Blaze }}} I see the resemblance!! You already know how I feel about this. &#9829;



You're always so sweet Rai. You're the best. :wubu:



CastingPearls said:


> I love this pic Jon! Happy for you.




Thank you Elaine!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Oldtimer76 said:


> Must be because I have a weak for red haired girls, but you look super in this picture:wubu:
> And your friend has a great smile!



Aww! Thanks  I've been thinking about dying my hair darker but i don't know lol


----------



## Paul

You're very pretty Twilight. Your friend is a looker as well.



TwilightStarr said:


> This is me(the one throwing up the peace sign lol) and a friend at a concert a couple weeks ago, my hair was starting to misbehave due to headbanging during my favorite band lol


----------



## _overture

hello, dimensions! 

View attachment 3a.jpg


----------



## Bettie Bomb

I might have posted to this thread recently.. but I can't remember.. and haven't found my pic yet.. so I thought I'd post a recent pic of me  

View attachment Bettie November 758.jpg


----------



## Paul

Looking good!



Bettie Bomb said:


> I might have posted to this thread recently.. but I can't remember.. and haven't found my pic yet.. so I thought I'd post a recent pic of me


----------



## Aust99

_overture said:


> hello, dimensions!



why hello!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello all new people!!! Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## Famouslastwords

CurvyEm said:


> Thought I would play too.
> 
> Here is a picture of me attempting to hold a mask to my face whilst at my friends house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me and my friend Jane



*sings to you* cutie pie, you're the reason why.....


----------



## indy500tchr

Taken this past Sunday while I was in NY after a very exciting game against the Jets!






*GO* *BEARS*


----------



## Famouslastwords

indy500tchr said:


> Taken this past Sunday while I was in NY after a very exciting game against the Jets!
> 
> *GO* *BEARS*



Cute Pic Girlfriend!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

_overture said:


> hello, dimensions!



No offense intended, but why are you Robert Pattinson?


----------



## _overture

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> No offense intended, but why are you Robert Pattinson?



...I did it first.


----------



## LovelyLiz

indy500tchr said:


> Taken this past Sunday while I was in NY after a very exciting game against the Jets!
> 
> *GO* *BEARS*



Lovely! I really like your glasses.


----------



## Anm4521

here's a recent one


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> No offense intended, but why are you Robert Pattinson?



I was going to comment about how funny it was that he posted right after someone named "Twilight" but I didn't want to offend... lmao. 

But I have a crush on Robert Pattinson anyway. Why are you not his age, overture? Twentyyyyyy. GAH.


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was going to comment about how funny it was that he posted right after someone named "Twilight" but I didn't want to offend... lmao.



He also looks really sad in the picture, it seems like. I mean conventionally hot (that goes without saying), but sad.


----------



## Noir

Jack and Lola. Christmas Kitties


----------



## CarlaSixx

Hello new-to-me faces.

:batting:

Don't be strangers to this thread!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Noir said:


> Jack and Lola. Christmas Kitties



this is all kinds of hot and adorable!


----------



## Inhibited

Noir said:


> Jack and Lola. Christmas Kitties



aww i can't rep you but, agree too cute..


----------



## CastingPearls

Getting ready for the NYE bash.... 

View attachment elainedressingfornye.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> Getting ready for the NYE bash....



Liz? Where's my Jack? Did you drink it? Liz?

Lol.
You are so freakin' beautiful, Elaine


----------



## Scorsese86

Me.
Drunk.
2011.
Bad hair.

Really bad hair.


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> Liz? Where's my Jack? Did you drink it? Liz?
> 
> Lol.
> You are so freakin' beautiful, Elaine





Scorsese86 said:


> Me.
> Drunk.
> 2011.
> Bad hair.
> 
> Really bad hair.



I have your bottle right here, baby. I've been keeping it warm for you.


----------



## tonynyc

indy500tchr said:


> Taken this past Sunday while I was in NY after a very exciting game against the Jets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO* *BEARS*



* Yes!!! - Looking Gorgeous :wubu: and Wearing those eyeglasses are always a win-win for me* 

*GO* *BEARS*


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> *Me.
> Alert.
> 2011.
> BadAss hair.
> 
> Ready for the New Year*.



*There... fixed it for ya *


----------



## mz_puss

Scorsese86 said:


> Me.
> Drunk.
> 2011.
> Bad hair.
> 
> Really bad hair.



Smoking = not sexy ! 

But you = damm sexy


----------



## penguin

I think I posted in the wrong forum before, whoops.






I took some others (full body and in underwear) but I'm not ready to share them yet


----------



## Inhibited

Scorsese86 said:


> Me.
> Drunk.
> 2011.
> Bad hair.
> 
> Really bad hair.





mz_puss said:


> Smoking = not sexy !
> 
> Totally agree Mz_puzz
> Tsk tsk i had no idea you smoked Ivan


----------



## Christov

First picture of 2011. My head looks weird and I need to shave.


----------



## Scorsese86

Inhibited said:


> mz_puss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking = not sexy !
> 
> Totally agree Mz_puzz
> Tsk tsk i had no idea you smoked Ivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My secret is out. Yes, I smoke. Everybody notice the cigarette, not the bad hair
Click to expand...


----------



## Never2fat4me

indy500tchr said:


> Taken this past Sunday while I was in NY after a very exciting game against the Jets!
> 
> *GO* *BEARS*



Très cute! Love your glasses and hair color.

Chris


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> AHAHAHAHA! Nicely asked and answered!
> 
> Happy New Year!!!!



Thank you!! Happy New Year to you too from the Dewey Decimal Dilettante


----------



## AmazingAmy

We should all start that thing where you take a picture of yourself every day for a year, then turn it into a gif/flip book...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02e5EWUP5TE&feature=related


----------



## AmazingAmy

Me on New Year's Eve in my favourite pub, already a bit merry. :happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

AmazingAmy said:


> Me on New Year's Eve in my favourite pub, already a bit merry. :happy:



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Happy New Year everybody!!!
(The third one is of me and my new bff Jeanine) 

View attachment NYE2010 205.JPG


View attachment NYE2010 220.JPG


View attachment NYE2010 225.JPG


----------



## Oldtimer76

CastingPearls said:


> Happy New Year everybody!!!
> (The third one is of me and my new bff Jeanine)



Wow!:wubu: Beautiful eyes in the first picture, darling!:blush:
Happy New Year to you, too:happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> Happy New Year everybody!!!
> (The third one is of me and my new bff Jeanine)



Your makeup is _phenomenal_. :bow::wubu::blush: You are in general, really!


----------



## AuntHen

AmazingAmy said:


> Me on New Year's Eve in my favourite pub, already a bit merry. :happy:




so pretty Amy... love your eyes! :happy:


The banana tree leaves died with the frost (pic 1), but we still have green in Florida this winter (pic 2)  (And *cheesy *people too haha)


----------



## penguin

I took this one last night.


----------



## lalatx

New Years Eve photo and some other pics 

View attachment DSCI0791k.jpg


View attachment 12k.jpg


View attachment 13l.jpg


View attachment 15l.jpg


View attachment 14l.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

Taken last week, after a great day in the sun with my family in Bali 

View attachment Photo on 2011-12-27 at 02.05 #4.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Noir said:


> Jack and Lola. Christmas Kitties



I don't like cats but even I will admit this is adorable.


----------



## LovelyLiz

penguin said:


> I took this one last night.



Damn, you have one enviable ass! :bow:


----------



## penguin

mcbeth said:


> Damn, you have one enviable ass! :bow:



Heh, thanks  I might get the nerve up to post some underwear shots one day


----------



## Never2fat4me

AmazingAmy said:


> Me on New Year's Eve in my favourite pub, already a bit merry. :happy:



My, what big, beautiful eyes you have Amy! Whoever got to kiss you at midnight was lucky indeed.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## mz_puss

AmazingAmy said:


> Me on New Year's Eve in my favourite pub, already a bit merry.





CastingPearls said:


> Happy New Year everybody!!!
> (The third one is of me and my new bff Jeanine)





fat9276 said:


> so pretty Amy... love your eyes! :happy:
> 
> 
> The banana tree leaves died with the frost (pic 1), but we still have green in Florida this winter (pic 2)  (And *cheesy *people too haha)





penguin said:


> I took this one last night.





lalatx said:


> New Years Eve photo and some other pics





succubus_dxb said:


> Taken last week, after a great day in the sun with my family in Bali



You ladies all look ridiculously divine ! beautiful stunning women !!!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

lalatx said:


> New Years Eve photo and some other pics



Very beautiful. Love the last two ... the way your hair cascades down and the cleavage shot. Very sexy!! :bow:


----------



## Paul

penguin said:


> I took this one last night.



Very sexy penguin.


----------



## Paul

lalatx said:


> New Years Eve photo and some other pics




Very nice lalatx.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

indy500tchr said:


> Taken this past Sunday while I was in NY after a very exciting game against the Jets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO* *BEARS*



WOOHOO!
DAAAAAAAAAAAA......BEARS!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

AmazingAmy said:


> Your makeup is _phenomenal_. :bow::wubu::blush: You are in general, really!





fat9276 said:


> so pretty Amy... love your eyes! :happy:
> 
> 
> The banana tree leaves died with the frost (pic 1), but we still have green in Florida this winter (pic 2)  (And *cheesy *people too haha)



Thank you guys! And beautiful as always, Bri. :bow:


----------



## LivingCanvas

Here's the most recent photo that I've got. 

Sorry it's so damn huge.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Never2fat4me said:


> My, what big, beautiful eyes you have Amy! Whoever got to kiss you at midnight was lucky indeed.
> 
> Chris :smitten:





mz_puss said:


> You ladies all look ridiculously divine ! beautiful stunning women !!!!! :bow::bow::bow:



WTF, accidentally thanked myself in my last post. :blink:

Was meant to include you two but screwed up! So thank _you _guys as well.


----------



## Scorsese86

succubus_dxb said:


> Taken last week, after a great day in the sun with my family in Bali



The first real pin up photo of 2011


----------



## TwilightStarr

LivingCanvas said:


> Here's the most recent photo that I've got.
> 
> Sorry it's so damn huge.



you are too adorable and your chest piece is amazing, love the colors!


----------



## LivingCanvas

goofy girl said:


> I won a contest - grand prize a concert in my home by Jarrod Gorbel. It was freaking amazing. He came here on Sunday and played for 8 of us. It was completely surreal. I was actually pretty composed (shocked, OWA?? lol) and it was a blast. It felt strange seeing him in my kitchen for some reason lol. Oh, and he left an empty water bottle here so I totally have his DNA. I put it in my meditation room. Appropriate, since I worship him :wubu:




Oh, he's so beautiful & has a killer set of pipes. I'm jealous of that private show you got. Where was that contest from?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Taken a few days ago:


----------



## CastingPearls

succubus_dxb said:


> Taken last week, after a great day in the sun with my family in Bali





fat9276 said:


> so pretty Amy... love your eyes! :happy:
> 
> The banana tree leaves died with the frost (pic 1), but we still have green in Florida this winter (pic 2)  (And *cheesy *people too haha)





penguin said:


> I took this one last night.





lalatx said:


> New Years Eve photo and some other pics





LivingCanvas said:


> Here's the most recent photo that I've got.
> 
> Sorry it's so damn huge.





Luv2BNaughty said:


> Taken a few days ago:



All my Dims sisters are so gorgeous. Sorry if I missed any.


----------



## Scorsese86

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Taken a few days ago:



Pretty woman
Lookin' at the cam
Pretty woman
The kind I'd like to meet


Happy new year, Janice:happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

CastingPearls said:


> All my Dims sisters are so gorgeous. Sorry if I missed any.



Thank you dear! :blush:



Scorsese86 said:


> Pretty woman
> Lookin' at the cam
> Pretty woman
> The kind I'd like to meet
> 
> 
> Happy new year, Janice:happy:



Awww :blush: Happy New Year to you too, Ivan! I definitely have a good feeling about this year!! :wubu:


----------



## Tracii

Amy you are just so adorable!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

LivingCanvas said:


> Here's the most recent photo that I've got.
> 
> Sorry it's so damn huge.



Looking great, hun!:wubu: Love your hair, glasses, etc.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Taken a few days ago:



Beautiful!


----------



## Tanuki

LivingCanvas said:


> Here's the most recent photo that I've got.
> 
> Sorry it's so damn huge.



So, uh... hey :blush::wubu:

We should talk tattoos some time <3


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> So, uh... hey :blush::wubu:
> 
> We should talk tattoos some time <3



I think you two could pass as twins 

Maybe it's just me, haha. But I think it's awesome, too


----------



## LivingCanvas

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> So, uh... hey :blush::wubu:
> 
> We should talk tattoos some time <3



Haha, hi! Yes, we should talk tattoos sometime. =]


----------



## mszwebs

NYE at my cousin's wedding in West Palm Beach


View attachment IMG_0152.JPG


View attachment IMG_0165.JPG


----------



## LovelyLiz

mszwebs said:


> NYE at my cousin's wedding in West Palm Beach



Hot pics, lady! You have amazing hair! (and check out the awesome bewbies!)


----------



## CastingPearls

mszwebs said:


> NYE at my cousin's wedding in West Palm Beach
> 
> 
> View attachment 88892
> 
> 
> View attachment 88893


You look wonderful!


----------



## Jigen

AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.



Amazingly beautiful, I'd say.


----------



## Jigen

penguin said:


> I took this one last night.



You look great.


----------



## Jigen

lalatx said:


> New Years Eve photo and some other pics



Great pictures!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Jigen said:


> Amazingly beautiful, I'd say.



Thank you dude!


----------



## Paul

mszwebs,

You have the loveliest smile (+ other good assets). 



mszwebs said:


> NYE at my cousin's wedding in West Palm Beach
> 
> 
> View attachment 88892
> 
> 
> View attachment 88893


----------



## 1love_emily

The Orange Mage said:


> (is clickable)



Wow, you sure are clickable! I'd click you anytime  What a cutie


----------



## ladle

One fine day on Baldwin Street. (in Dunedin, New Zealand, officially the steepest street in the world) 

View attachment JDG_6401.jpg


View attachment JDG_6412.jpg


View attachment JDG_6410_2.jpg


----------



## mz_puss

ladle said:


> One fine day on Baldwin Street. (in Dunedin, New Zealand, officially the steepest street in the world)



Looking good handsome


----------



## Christov

Shaved. Subsequently look 12.


----------



## mz_puss

Christov said:


> Shaved. Subsequently look 12.



I think im a pedo, cos your the hottest 12yr old ive seen  :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl

Mr. Blackjack snapped this at NYE.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gorgeous. I love that dress! And the bold red lippy.


----------



## Canadian

So, it's been years since I've posted, but yes, I do still exist, and yes, on my recent review, I still had a face.

Want proof?






See? No denying it. 
So how is everyone? Still pretty+handsome, I see.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Oh my!!! This page just exploded with gorgeous people! WOOT!


----------



## Heyyou

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh my!!! This page just exploded with gorgeous people! WOOT!



None quite as gorgeous as you, OWA. :wubu: IMHO


----------



## willowmoon

Another "brooding" pic, lol 

View attachment P1141965-1-2.jpg


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Taken a few days ago:



Absolutely beautiful !! :wubu:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Christov said:


> Shaved. Subsequently look 12.



You looked good with the facial pube but I'm glad you've got this look back, it suits you. And stop fretting, of course you don't look 12.



activistfatgirl said:


> Mr. Blackjack snapped this at NYE.



This is beautiful. 



Canadian said:


> So, it's been years since I've posted, but yes, I do still exist, and yes, on my recent review, I still had a face.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> See? No denying it.
> So how is everyone? Still pretty+handsome, I see.



Why are all the Canadians and Australians on this site such keepers?



willowmoon said:


> Another "brooding" pic, lol
> 
> View attachment 88922



Aaah, classic Willowmoon.


----------



## Oldtimer76

activistfatgirl said:


> Mr. Blackjack snapped this at NYE.



Aww, you're so pretty:wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

Canadian said:


> So, it's been years since I've posted, but yes, I do still exist, and yes, on my recent review, I still had a face.



Helllooooo there! :smitten:

AFG - LOVE the red lippy/black dress look. Classy lady :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

This is me at a bar on 12/30/10 - my sister's birthday. Unfortunately it was snapped before I had a chance to push my glasses back up my face (damn small nose!) - I do have eyes, i promise!


----------



## CastingPearls

Everyone here is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

activistfatgirl said:


> Mr. Blackjack snapped this at NYE.


 

You look great!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Canadian said:


> So, it's been years since I've posted, but yes, I do still exist, and yes, on my recent review, I still had a face.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> See? No denying it.
> So how is everyone? Still pretty+handsome, I see.



Did I mention my weakness for curly-haired men? :smitten:



activistfatgirl said:


> Mr. Blackjack snapped this at NYE.



Looking hot. I agree with BBM - the black dress and glasses and the red lipstick really looks good on you.



Gingembre said:


> This is me at a bar on 12/30/10 - my sister's birthday. Unfortunately it was snapped before I had a chance to push my glasses back up my face (damn small nose!) - I do have eyes, i promise!



Cute photo!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Gingembre said:


> This is me at a bar on 12/30/10 - my sister's birthday. Unfortunately it was snapped before I had a chance to push my glasses back up my face (damn small nose!) - I do have eyes, i promise!



You are beautiful Laura. You remind me a lot of one of my RL friends! 

Tsk, not allowed to rep you!


----------



## Bigtigmom

It's been a while since I last posted a pic! These are from Christmas Day! 

View attachment Karen 10smaller.jpg


View attachment Karen11smaller.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

Bigtigmom said:


> It's been a while since I last posted a pic! These are from Christmas Day!



What a great smile - and I love your hair!


----------



## Bigtigmom

AmazingAmy said:


> What a great smile - and I love your hair!



Thank You! That is an awesome compliment coming from one of the cutest chicks I've seen on here!!!


----------



## Tad

Bigtigmom said:


> It's been a while since I last posted a pic! These are from Christmas Day!



What a great Christmas smile!


----------



## rellis10

Wondering if I should shave off the beard or not....the worst of winter is over, I don't need the face warmer anymore


----------



## Mishty

The first two are from Midnight at the bar, the other three New Years day 8 am, still hadn't been to be bed (that explains my red eyes and giant pupils, right?) 

View attachment Photo121.jpg


View attachment Photo122.jpg


View attachment meme.jpg


View attachment 166831_10150130072670449_534450448_8072456_475930_n.jpg


View attachment 166392_10150130072760449_534450448_8072459_8264629_n.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> Everyone here is so gorgeous!!!



This is what I am thinking always when I'm looking at this thread!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

willowmoon said:


> Another "brooding" pic, lol
> 
> View attachment 88922



Handsome, as always! I can't wait to get ahold of those lips! :wubu:


----------



## Seth Warren

activistfatgirl said:


> Mr. Blackjack snapped this at NYE. *snap*



Hey, a pic, so it happened...and we are all happy it did.


----------



## AmazingAmy

rellis10 said:


> Wondering if I should shave off the beard or not....the worst of winter is over, I don't need the face warmer anymore



Well you look good with and without it, Rick! Maybe you should rock it a little longer, see how it goes? 



Mishty said:


> The first two are from Midnight at the bar, the other three New Years day 8 am, still hadn't been to be bed (that explains my red eyes and giant pupils, right?)



Aw Mish you're just colour and light. :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Canadian said:


> So, it's been years since I've posted, but yes, I do still exist, and yes, on my recent review, I still had a face.
> 
> Want proof?





And YES you make Canada look good!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Saturday, my son went to his first sleepover and I was home alone:


----------



## ashmamma84

Listening to live music at a lounge 

View attachment Eves.jpg


----------



## Paul

One word: wonderful!



activistfatgirl said:


> Mr. Blackjack snapped this at NYE.


----------



## Paul

A true cutie.



Gingembre said:


> This is me at a bar on 12/30/10 - my sister's birthday. Unfortunately it was snapped before I had a chance to push my glasses back up my face (damn small nose!) - I do have eyes, i promise!


----------



## Paul

Very lovely Bigtigmom.



Bigtigmom said:


> It's been a while since I last posted a pic! These are from Christmas Day!


----------



## LovelyLiz

ashmamma84 said:


> Listening to live music at a lounge



You are absolutely one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen. (And yes, I think this every time you post a pic. )


----------



## Bigtigmom

Tad said:


> What a great Christmas smile!





Paul said:


> Very lovely Bigtigmom.



Thank you both!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Time for me to picwhore a little :happy: lol.

I wonder how many people want this shirt, lol.






New hairstyle. And POCKYYY!!! (It's a sharp angled fringe)





So, yeah


----------



## Surlysomething

ashmamma84 said:


> Listening to live music at a lounge




Prettiest girl in the world.


----------



## BBWMoon

New Year's Eve


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Me On New Years Eve! 

View attachment Phil NewYears Eve Watch Service 2010.jpg


----------



## DELIMAN092262

BBWMoon said:


> New Year's Eve



I bet you knocked them dead with that outfit. Looking good.


----------



## JonesT

A couple weeks ago. I wasn't high I was just tired. 

View attachment Dims.jpg


----------



## QueenB

ashmamma84 said:


> Listening to live music at a lounge



so incredibly gorgeous, as always!


----------



## Aust99

ashmamma84 said:


> Listening to live music at a lounge



Your pictures make me happy.... and jealous.... but then happy again.


:kiss2:


----------



## MamaLisa

Aust99 said:


> Don't mind me winter peeps... I'm just hanging out in my togs after swimming all day in the hot hot weather.... View attachment 88653
> 
> View attachment 88652
> Second picture is in response to seeing the double chin action...




um... how come i didnt realise ur yumness before .. jeez louise.. what a hottie!

i cant pick my mouth up from the floor.. **dribbles**


----------



## littlefairywren

Taken over New Years.... 

View attachment Picture 43.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

littlefairywren said:


> Taken over New Years....





THIS.....zomgz is soooo cute!


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Taken over New Years....


THIS makes me so deliriously happy. I love it. I love love.


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Taken over New Years....



WOW! So beautiful, you two. And you know how I love the curly haired men - nicely done on that level, sister!  

Lovely couple - you look adored. :happy:


----------



## Paul

Allie,
You look so cute and happy. I wish you the best for 2011.



BBWMoon said:


> New Year's Eve


----------



## Jon Blaze

Greetings lol 

View attachment Snapshot_20110104.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Jon Blaze said:


> Greetings lol


Awesome pic John!


----------



## Ample Pie

this was very early one morning when we had a big snow. I'm in a nightgown and my hat and scarf, getting ready to go do some snow removal...so clearly, I'm adorable. :doh: 

View attachment 164084_186900781321301_100000041423401_712223_7559857_n.jpg


----------



## JonesT

Ample Pie said:


> this was very early one morning when we had a big snow. I'm in a nightgown and my hat and scarf, getting ready to go do some snow removal...so clearly, I'm adorable. :doh:



Very cute


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Taken over New Years....




Awww you are so beautiful and he has beautiful curls for you to run your fingers through!!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Everyone here is so gorgeous!!!



This is truth!


----------



## AuntHen

ashmamma84 said:


> Listening to live music at a lounge




speaking of gorgeous...:happy:

(sorry I am too lazy to multi-quote)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> Taken over New Years....


Kimmie! It's a good thing we're limited to ten graphics, because I could fill the screen with how :happy: it makes me to see this. 



Jon Blaze said:


> Greetings lol


{{{{ Blaaaaze }}}} :kiss2: The fedora's a better look on you. 



Ample Pie said:


> this was very early one morning when we had a big snow. I'm in a nightgown and my hat and scarf, getting ready to go do some snow removal...so clearly, I'm adorable. :doh:


Oh yes, yes you are! And what a cute hat scarf!!



ashmamma84 said:


> Listening to live music at a lounge


Look at you! You are positively radiant!


----------



## Paul

Adorable Ample Pie.



Ample Pie said:


> this was very early one morning when we had a big snow. I'm in a nightgown and my hat and scarf, getting ready to go do some snow removal...so clearly, I'm adorable. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

littlefairywren said:


> Taken over New Years....



Awwww, it's so good to see you so happy. :happy:


----------



## Ample Pie

Thanks all. BTW, I made that hat and scarf 

For two years, I offered to make hats for anyone who was willing to donate the yarn--which is to say, donate the yarn they wanted for their hat, they get the hat, the rest of the yarn I'd use to make hats to donate.

But the black and white set, I made for me out of scraps from years and years of yarn-work. There are so many shades and weights of yarn in that hat it isn't funny--but I still love it. 

So thank you all muchly.


----------



## CleverBomb

Paul said:


> Allie,
> You look so cute and happy. I wish you the best for 2011.


What he said. 

-Rusty


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> THIS.....zomgz is soooo cute!





CastingPearls said:


> THIS makes me so deliriously happy. I love it. I love love.





mcbeth said:


> WOW! So beautiful, you two. And you know how I love the curly haired men - nicely done on that level, sister!
> 
> Lovely couple - you look adored. :happy:





fat9276 said:


> Awww you are so beautiful and he has beautiful curls for you to run your fingers through!!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Kimmie! It's a good thing we're limited to ten graphics, because I could fill the screen with how :happy: it makes me to see this.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awwww, it's so good to see you so happy. :happy:



Aww...thanks so much for your lovely compliments, ladies! :happy:


----------



## Jigen

AmazingAmy said:


> Thank you dude!



I just said the truth.


----------



## Jigen

BBWMoon said:


> New Year's Eve



Very nice outfit.


----------



## Jigen

CarlaSixx said:


> Time for me to picwhore a little :happy: lol.
> 
> I wonder how many people want this shirt, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New hairstyle. And POCKYYY!!! (It's a sharp angled fringe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yeah



Cool pictures.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Just fooling around with the camera  

View attachment amy 2011.jpg


----------



## imfree

fluffyandcute said:


> Just fooling around with the camera



Nice pic, lovely Neighbor!:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

fluffyandcute said:


> Just fooling around with the camera


Your hair bow is adorable! Nice pic.


----------



## sophie44

me bad hair day... 

View attachment 053smalllllerrrrrrrrrrr.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

So yeah. It's me. Whoop dee do. 

View attachment Image77.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BBWMoon said:


> New Year's Eve


Nice dress (top?)!! Looks good on you.



CarlaSixx said:


> Time for me to picwhore a little :happy: lol.
> 
> I wonder how many people want this shirt, lol.
> 
> New hairstyle. And POCKYYY!!! (It's a sharp angled fringe)
> 
> So, yeah


I wore my JD t-shirt to death when I had it. And you are so getting Pocky rep when I can give it to you again.



fluffyandcute said:


> Just fooling around with the camera


Nice pic. Love the cute hair bow.



sophie44 said:


> me bad hair day...


Nice use of the sepia.



bmann0413 said:


> So yeah. It's me. Whoop dee do.


Darling any pic of you is a whoop dee do!


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## FatAndProud

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Really pretty  I love it. Can't rep you currently


----------



## Dromond

Megan, you are beautiful. Alas, I have no rep to give either.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Megan, you are beautiful. Alas, I have no rep to give either.


I gave her some.

Gorgeous. Really.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Prettiest pic I've seen of you, lady.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:wubu: Aww, you guys! Thank you. <3


Also: Damn you, Rep Gods!.. ?


----------



## penguin




----------



## Your Plump Princess

Zomg Penguin! I Love love LOVE That outfit! The colors look AMAZING on you and they really make your eyes pop! 

:3 Gorgeous!


----------



## Paul

WOW!!!!!! This is an amazingly beautiful picture. Stunning!!!
(Post more pictures...hint, hint.)



Your Plump Princess said:


>


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


>


That dress looks wonderful on you and I love your expression in this pic!


----------



## fluffyandcute

Thanks for your nice comments


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> That dress looks wonderful on you and I love your expression in this pic!



thanks  my friends agreed that the dress looked great, too. I almost didn't wear it, but I'm glad I did. It does wonderful things for my boobs


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


>


Meg you look amazing and so worth the rep!



penguin said:


>


The hair! The eyes! The dress! This ia one hot-cha-cha picture Penguin!


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> Zomg Penguin! I Love love LOVE That outfit! The colors look AMAZING on you and they really make your eyes pop!
> 
> :3 Gorgeous!



Thank you! I do really like the print on the dress, and how it fits. I'm glad I took a chance on it!



OneWickedAngel said:


> The hair! The eyes! The dress! This ia one hot-cha-cha picture Penguin!



Thank you  It was a great night and I'm glad I have a great picture to remember it by


----------



## intraultra

Holding my niece in the hospital a couple hours after she was born. She's a whole 5 days old today! 

View attachment meandmaeri.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

intraultra said:


> Holding my niece in the hospital a couple hours after she was born. She's a whole 5 days old today!



Awww congrats to your sister/brother! :happy:


----------



## jeff7005

penguin said:


> I think I posted in the wrong forum before, whoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some others (full body and in underwear) but I'm not ready to share them yet



You look absolutly gorgeous:wubu::bow:


----------



## penguin

jeff7005 said:


> You look absolutly gorgeous:wubu::bow:



aww thank you


----------



## Bigtigmom

intraultra said:


> Holding my niece in the hospital a couple hours after she was born. She's a whole 5 days old today!



Awww! Congratulations to you and your family on the brand new bundle of love.


----------



## intraultra

AmazingAmy said:


> Awww congrats to your sister/brother! :happy:





Bigtigmom said:


> Awww! Congratulations to you and your family on the brand new bundle of love.



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## penguin

Just playing with the webcam.


----------



## CastingPearls

make-up day (except lipgloss--sue me) 

View attachment 1-10-11Laineyface.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I just woke up from a power nap.. I'm surprised my makeup isn't all over my face  

View attachment 110110-175117.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

SHoveling snow. It was not awesome.


----------



## Paul

penguin said:


> Just playing with the webcam.



Penquin you have very lovely eyes.


----------



## HottiMegan

goofy girl said:


> SHoveling snow. It was not awesome.



That is a TON of snow!!


----------



## goofy girl

HottiMegan said:


> That is a TON of snow!!



I have a feeling it's going to be a bad snow year


----------



## Paul

goofy girl said:


> SHoveling snow. It was not awesome.




Wgere are you when it snows in the Great White North? Nice picture,:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## goofy girl

Paul said:


> Wgere are you when it snows in the Great White North? Nice picture,:happy::happy::happy:



When it snows in the Great White North I'm in Rhode Island lol


----------



## penguin

Paul said:


> Penquin you have very lovely eyes.



thank you


----------



## PhatChk

Hi all its been a while! Here is me new years eve with my friend Amie! 

View attachment 168475_476792601853_530106853_6453293_7473574_n.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

Well, it's safe to post this now  

This is a pic I took when I went for my interview. Now that I landed the job, I think it's safe to share the picture.


----------



## penguin

PhatChk said:


> Hi all its been a while! Here is me new years eve with my friend Amie!



I'm not sure which one is you, but you're both stunning! LOVE the outfits!


----------



## CleverBomb

CarlaSixx said:


> Well, it's safe to post this now
> 
> This is a pic I took when I went for my interview. Now that I landed the job, I think it's safe to share the picture.


Congratulations!
(nice photo as well...)

-Rusty


----------



## goofy girl

CarlaSixx said:


> Well, it's safe to post this now
> 
> This is a pic I took when I went for my interview. Now that I landed the job, I think it's safe to share the picture.



Congrats!!! ANd you look absolutely stunning!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You look lovely, Carla! Congrats on the job!


----------



## Bigtigmom

CarlaSixx said:


> Well, it's safe to post this now
> 
> This is a pic I took when I went for my interview. Now that I landed the job, I think it's safe to share the picture.



Congratulations!!!! I'm so glad that you got the job!! See I said you were awesome, well still are and totally employed!! LOL


----------



## HottiMegan

CarlaSixx said:


> Well, it's safe to post this now
> 
> This is a pic I took when I went for my interview. Now that I landed the job, I think it's safe to share the picture.



congrats on the job  You look lovely in the photo too


----------



## Saoirse

me and my poopy


----------



## CastingPearls

I like the glasses. 

View attachment 1-11.11LAINEYREDGLASSES.JPG


----------



## succubus_dxb

whaddup y'all.

Think i'm going to have to grow the fringe out, summer humidity is making it wonky  

View attachment Photo on 2010-08-05 at 15.24.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

succubus_dxb said:


> whaddup y'all.
> 
> Think i'm going to have to grow the fringe out, summer humidity is making it wonky



I know what you mean with fringes in the summer. I'd love to have a fringe again but sweating just turned it into a horrible mess. You still look lovely though, and I'm in love with that lip colour. You've applied it so well!


----------



## Anm4521




----------



## DitzyBrunette

CarlaSixx said:


> Well, it's safe to post this now
> 
> This is a pic I took when I went for my interview. Now that I landed the job, I think it's safe to share the picture.



You look great! And congrats on the job


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CastingPearls said:


> I like the glasses.



Oooh I love your glasses. I've always wanted red glasses, ever since Life Goes On and Becca with her trademark red glasses. But I'm boring so I always get a neutral. :doh:


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> whaddup y'all.
> 
> Think i'm going to have to grow the fringe out, summer humidity is making it wonky



Hot pic Bobbie... I'm doing the same thing... growing out the fringe as I can't be fucked with the maintenance while out in the summer. I do plan on getting it back for winter though. I love fringes. now.


----------



## goofy girl

succubus_dxb said:


> whaddup y'all.
> 
> Think i'm going to have to grow the fringe out, summer humidity is making it wonky



adorable!!




Anm4521 said:


>



very nice


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> I like the glasses.



Sassy! Looking good.



succubus_dxb said:


> whaddup y'all.
> 
> Think i'm going to have to grow the fringe out, summer humidity is making it wonky



Very sexy. Red lips, black hair - so hot.



Anm4521 said:


> pic



Nice pic!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Thanks for the comments and rep, everyone  Really appreciated! I hope I do good at this job!


----------



## LovelyLiz

A few local Dimmers came over tonight (isamarie69, gobettiepurple, vardon_grip), and we had some good food (everybody brought some GREAT stuff!), wine, conversation, and games. It was a fun time! Here are a few silly pics from the time. gobettie is enjoying the amazing panna cotta made by vardon_grip.


----------



## Heyyou

mcbeth said:


> A few local Dimmers came over tonight (isamarie69, gobettiepurple, vardon_grip), and we had some good food (everybody brought some GREAT stuff!), wine, conversation, and games. It was a fun time! Here are a few silly pics from the time. gobettie is enjoying the amazing panna cotta made by vardon_grip.



Looks like fun!


----------



## Proner

New shirt, didn't really want to get another black one but really liked the collar and be able to get the last one at my size, sales time! 

View attachment DSCN5143.JPG


----------



## Heyyou

> New shirt, didn't really want to get another black one but really liked the collar and be able to get the last one at my size, sales time!



Sharp. I like that! You look uberprofessional and also very wry and cool.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Pronerrrrr!!! You're aliiiiive! :happy: :wubu: Lookin' great and gotta love sales!


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> A few local Dimmers came over tonight (isamarie69, gobettiepurple, vardon_grip), and we had some good food (everybody brought some GREAT stuff!), wine, conversation, and games. It was a fun time! Here are a few silly pics from the time. gobettie is enjoying the amazing panna cotta made by vardon_grip.


Three of my favorite people! You guys looks like you had a blast! Jealous! (but in a good way!!)


----------



## Your Plump Princess

mcbeth said:


> A few local Dimmers came over tonight (isamarie69, gobettiepurple, vardon_grip), and we had some good food (everybody brought some GREAT stuff!), wine, conversation, and games. It was a fun time! Here are a few silly pics from the time. gobettie is enjoying the amazing panna cotta made by vardon_grip.


Ooooh~ It looks like you guys had a great time, How awesome!

=D


----------



## evilvampire

Well one on New Years Eve Iwasnt drunk or anything "Here put this hat on and try and lookcool" LOL







And this one was last weekend 1/8/2011 at a party


----------



## spiritangel

evilvampire said:


> Well one on New Years Eve Iwasnt drunk or anything "Here put this hat on and try and lookcool" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was last weekend 1/8/2011 at a party



You managed to pull it off to not many people could wear that hat and not look completly silly well done 


Proner adorable as always


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Scooter pic.jpg


Here I am out and about on my scooter.

I want women with disabilities to know that we are just as beautiful and just as sexy, as women without disabilites.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89199
> 
> 
> Here I am out and about on my scooter.
> 
> I want women with disabilities to know that we are just as beautiful and just as sexy, as women without disabilites.



Truly beautiful, Shosh! Ride free, be free!


----------



## DELIMAN092262

CastingPearls said:


> I like the glasses.



Love the glasses. Class and beauty together.


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> Truly beautiful, Shosh! Ride free, be free!



Thanks Edgar.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resize wet hair.jpg


Here I am standing outside, with wet hair.


----------



## Shosh

CarlaSixx said:


> Well, it's safe to post this now
> 
> This is a pic I took when I went for my interview. Now that I landed the job, I think it's safe to share the picture.



That is a really cute pic of you. I love it.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89204
> 
> 
> Here I am standing outside, with wet hair.




You Look Lovely Shosh!! (Wet,but Lovely  )


----------



## Shosh

chapelhillmensch said:


> You Look Lovely Shosh!! (Wet,but Lovely  )



Thank you so much.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> I like the glasses.



Cool Glasses! makes you look twice as smart now,sorta like some 1950's Supervillian Superbrain smart!!


----------



## CastingPearls

DitzyBrunette said:


> Oooh I love your glasses. I've always wanted red glasses, ever since Life Goes On and Becca with her trademark red glasses. But I'm boring so I always get a neutral. :doh:



Thanks. I really miss you, girly!



mcbeth said:


> Sassy! Looking good.



Thanks sweetie!



DELIMAN092262 said:


> Love the glasses. Class and beauty together.



Aww...thanks!!



chapelhillmensch said:


> Cool Glasses! makes you look twice as smart now,sorta like some 1950's Supervillian Superbrain smart!!



Today I'm using my powers for good. Can't make any promises about tomorrow though.


----------



## gobettiepurple

Heyyou said:


> Looks like fun!





CastingPearls said:


> Three of my favorite people! You guys looks like you had a blast! Jealous! (but in a good way!!)





Your Plump Princess said:


> Ooooh~ It looks like you guys had a great time, How awesome!
> 
> =D



Aww . . . thanks everyone! We did have fun! And casting, am I one of the three? Which one of us isn't? hehehehe . . . 

Maybe this will encourage the socal people to get their shit together and start putting on some fun meet and greets!


----------



## CastingPearls

gobettiepurple said:


> Aww . . . thanks everyone! We did have fun! And casting, am I one of the three? Which one of us isn't? hehehehe . . .
> 
> Maybe this will encourage the socal people to get their shit together and start putting on some fun meet and greets!


Oh there WERE four of you! LOL FOUR of my favorite people!!!


----------



## gobettiepurple

CastingPearls said:


> Oh there WERE four of you! LOL FOUR of my favorite people!!!



its okay, Cp, you dont have to lie about liking or disliking people, we are all friends here . . . hahaha!


----------



## Saoirse

i love elephants :wubu:


----------



## Paul

Another good picture Shosh.


Shosh said:


> View attachment 89204
> 
> 
> Here I am standing outside, with wet hair.


----------



## Proner

Heyyou said:


> Sharp. I like that! You look uberprofessional and also very wry and cool.



Thank you that's exactly what I searched as a librarian you have to get clothes which makes serious but not as much as an office and it's not always easy 



CarlaSixx said:


> Pronerrrrr!!! You're aliiiiive! :happy: :wubu: Lookin' great and gotta love sales!



Haha yes I'm alive! January is always a busy month and I got sick recently so I wasn't that much here but I'm back 
Thank you! Glad I'm not the only one to like that shirt :happy:


----------



## fluffyandcute

Me and my BFF before going out for lunch  

View attachment Amy & Anita1.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

fluffyandcute said:


> Me and my BFF before going out for lunch


You have such pretty eyes!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Me on my way to blondness!


----------



## fluffyandcute

CastingPearls said:


> You have such pretty eyes!



Thank you very much  Your very sweet!!! Your a beautiful woman as well!


----------



## CastingPearls

Pink.................... 

View attachment 1-12-11laineypink.jpg


----------



## WomanlyHips

Here goes nothing!- Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend... 

View attachment Photo_00004.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

6am, on the way to work the day after a blizzard


----------



## Aust99

fluffyandcute said:


> Me and my BFF before going out for lunch


 Both very pretty!



luscious_lulu said:


> Me on my way to blondness!


 Welcome foxy lady!



CastingPearls said:


> Pink....................


Looking great there CP



WomanlyHips said:


> Here goes nothing!- Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend...


Great pic... vey pretty. 


goofy girl said:


> 6am, on the way to work the day after a blizzard


I love snow... your looking great too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goofy girl said:


> 6am, on the way to work the day after a blizzard



Did you have to walk in that and how far?


----------



## goofy girl

Thanks Aust!! 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you have to walk in that and how far?



I actually only walked about a block to the corner. A few of us ride into work together and I didn't want my friend to drive down the tiny un-plowed side street I live on so I walked to the main road that was allegedly plowed lol


----------



## luscious_lulu

Aust99 said:


> Welcome foxy lady!


Thank you!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

WomanlyHips said:


> Here goes nothing!- Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend...



here goes nothing?!?! no,more like here goes something! something GOOD! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Proner said:


> New shirt, didn't really want to get another black one but really liked the collar and be able to get the last one at my size, sales time!




hey man something i always wanted to tell you i love your look man.you just look awesome,you have a Van Damme quality to you.and i love Van Damme!:bow: awesome look and style man!


----------



## WomanlyHips

HeavyDuty24 said:


> here goes nothing?!?! no,more like here goes something! something GOOD! :wubu::smitten:



Aww, thanks HeavyDuty, you're sweet.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

AmazingAmy said:


> Behold the reason I need a photographer.
> 
> 1.30AM mucking about with a terrible camera and old stuff from my wardrobe. Think I'll wear this to work tomorrow.



Rawr. And those are some nice doorway hips.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

WomanlyHips said:


> Aww, thanks HeavyDuty, you're sweet.




ah your very welcome.seriously though that was an awesome picture.:smitten::wubu::bow: also just noticed but cool to see a fellow Texan here.


----------



## bonified

Lovin summer.

View attachment fc7.JPG


----------



## HeavyDuty24

bonified said:


> Lovin summer.
> 
> View attachment 89320




wow looks like summer loves you back.:wubu:


----------



## WomanlyHips

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ah your very welcome.seriously though that was an awesome picture.:smitten::wubu::bow: also just noticed but cool to see a fellow Texan here.



Yup, I'm in Dallas, how about you?


----------



## WomanlyHips

Aust99 said:


> Great pic... vey pretty.



Thanks!- I appreciate the compliment..


----------



## None

Got a haircut today


----------



## Your Plump Princess

bonified said:


> Lovin summer.
> 
> View attachment 89320


You look great! =D


----------



## HeavyDuty24

WomanlyHips said:


> Yup, I'm in Dallas, how about you?




o that is so awesome! lol im in Arlington,TX.


----------



## 1love_emily

Me, today!

Go TSU Bulldogs


----------



## Franklyn

With and without whiskers and at varying hair lengths - lol 

View attachment F_JUNE_0.jpg


View attachment F_JUNE_5.jpg


View attachment DIM_0.JPG


View attachment DIM_1.JPG


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Franklyn said:


> With and without whiskers and at varying hair lengths - lol




wow you look JUST like the lead singer of Marcy's Playground wow.lead singer on far right.


----------



## penguin

Franklyn said:


> With and without whiskers and at varying hair lengths - lol



How do I say you look goooood without feeling creepy?


----------



## 1love_emily

Franklyn said:


> With and without whiskers and at varying hair lengths - lol



You're very very vert attractive  Yep.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Franklyn said:


> With and without whiskers and at varying hair lengths - lol



Rock the "whiskers", dude.


----------



## Aust99

None said:


> Got a haircut today





Your very handsome!!! Haircut looks great!


:kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel

Franklyn said:


> With and without whiskers and at varying hair lengths - lol



ok without the facial hair you look like the first man I ever fell in love with Sonny

sorry just had to say it know your like jailbait lol but you are cute 


great pics everyone


----------



## WomanlyHips

None said:


> Got a haircut today



Um, yup-- You're adorable!


----------



## WomanlyHips

HeavyDuty24 said:


> o that is so awesome! lol im in Arlington,TX.



That's just a skip and a jump away, cool!


----------



## Anm4521




----------



## Alicia33

Here are my most recent pics 

View attachment Picture 405.jpg


View attachment Picture 421.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia33 said:


> Here are my most recent pics


These are my favorites of you so far.


----------



## Alicia33

CastingPearls said:


> These are my favorites of you so far.



Thanks:happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy

Alicia33 said:


> Here are my most recent pics



Wow, you're very beautiful - your hair looks so healthy! And nice, bright eyes.


----------



## Tad

Alicia33 said:


> Here are my most recent pics



Wow! 

I admit that if you'd come an posted those under a new name, I really doubt I would have recognized you--I think it is the hair that makes your whole face look different? Anyway, great pics


----------



## verucassault

This is me in my mirror, bah I need to resample my pictures so they fit on the site 

View attachment nyedressmobile.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

verucassault said:


> This is me in my mirror, bah I need to resample my pictures so they fit on the site




you are a stunner!


----------



## KittyKitten

Hi guys!!!! You all look good!


----------



## DELIMAN092262

happyface83 said:


> Hi guys!!!! You all look good!



Looking good yourself.


----------



## KittyKitten

DELIMAN092262 said:


> Looking good yourself.




Good to see you again!


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> Hi guys!!!! You all look good!


I was just about to say how much I missed you when I got your little 'note'--great minds. 

Beautiful as always!


----------



## CastingPearls

verucassault said:


> This is me in my mirror, bah I need to resample my pictures so they fit on the site


Miss Salt you're always so stunning.:bow:


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> I was just about to say how much I missed you when I got your little 'note'--great minds.
> 
> Beautiful as always!



Thanks Casting, you are always gorgeous!


----------



## 1love_emily

Yep. This is how awesome/adorkable I am.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

verucassault said:


> This is me in my mirror, bah I need to resample my pictures so they fit on the site



Great picture, but I'm not sure if it's my eyes or the pic quality, but it seems as if you are taking a picture with an overcooked slice of SPAM. With hair on it.


----------



## Paul

WOW ! ! ! !



Alicia33 said:


> Here are my most recent pics


----------



## CleverBomb

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Great picture, but I'm not sure if it's my eyes or the pic quality, but it seems as if you are taking a picture with an overcooked slice of SPAM. With hair on it.


And ears. Mustn't overlook the ears. 

Still, cute photo. 

-Rusty


----------



## JonesT

So my friends say that I should be a body guard... 

View attachment PIC-0096.jpg


----------



## snuffy2000

*peeks into thread*

O HEY GUISE. ^_^


----------



## HeavyDuty24

JonesT said:


> So my friends say that I should be a body guard...




you kinda swole,i never knew man.now im gonna have to post some swole pics.LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24

1love_emily said:


> Yep. This is how awesome/adorkable I am.




what a cutie.:wubu::smitten::bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

verucassault said:


> This is me in my mirror, bah I need to resample my pictures so they fit on the site




great picture,perfect skin.:wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86

Alicia33 said:


> Here are my most recent pics



Gorgeous


----------



## Scorsese86

1love_emily said:


> Yep. This is how awesome/adorkable I am.



I just *love* this photo of you Charming and fun


----------



## penguin

We won at trivia again tonight (by 20 points!!) so I took a few pictures when I got home


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> We won at trivia again tonight (by 20 points!!) so I took a few pictures when I got home




o my the sexiest.:wubu::smitten::bow:


----------



## Alicia33

penguin said:


> We won at trivia again tonight (by 20 points!!) so I took a few pictures when I got home





You have beautiful red hair


----------



## CarlaSixx

JonesT, you remind me of Wayne Brady in that pic  Its probably just the blur, but still! I had to say it :happy:

Lookin good, Snuffy!


----------



## LalaCity

Thought this one, taken by webcam, was pretty good (not too bad for a broad who's going to turn 37 this year, eh? )...


----------



## Alicia33

LalaCity said:


> Thought this one, taken by webcam, was pretty good (not too bad for a broad who's going to turn 37 this year, eh? )...



Very pretty


----------



## LalaCity

Alicia33 said:


> Very pretty



Backatcha, gorgeous!


----------



## CastingPearls

LalaCity said:


> Thought this one, taken by webcam, was pretty good (not too bad for a broad who's going to turn 37 this year, eh? )...


I've spent the last few minutes typing and deleting witty responses but they all sound like our typical Facebook banter which wouldn't go over quite the same, ya think? LMAO

Gorgeous broad, tak.


----------



## HottiMegan

right before my son's tae kwon do class. I wish i took the time to do a little makeup.. oh well..


----------



## JonesT

HeavyDuty24 said:


> you kinda swole,i never knew man.now im gonna have to post some swole pics.LOL



Haha man i can bench about 250 and sometimes maybe 300


----------



## JonesT

CarlaSixx said:


> JonesT, you remind me of Wayne Brady in that pic  Its probably just the blur, but still! I had to say it :happy:
> 
> Lookin good, Snuffy!



Haha Ive never heard that one before


----------



## Alicia33

HottiMegan said:


> right before my son's tae kwon do class. I wish i took the time to do a little makeup.. oh well..



I love your outfit!


----------



## penguin

HeavyDuty24 said:


> o my the sexiest.:wubu::smitten::bow:


I do what I can! 



Alicia33 said:


> You have beautiful red hair



Thank you! I'm very fond of it too


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

LalaCity said:


> Thought this one, taken by webcam, was pretty good (not too bad for a broad who's going to turn 37 this year, eh? )...



Well... I can't PM you, and I can't rep you...

Very cute; too much contrast/brightness. Can't properly see your face (faces are important!) = P


----------



## Scorsese86

HottiMegan said:


> right before my son's tae kwon do class. I wish i took the time to do a little makeup.. oh well..



Definitely hottie


----------



## Logan494

ya it's a bathroom pic but oh well =P 

View attachment 121122.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily

snuffy2000 said:


> *peeks into thread*
> 
> O HEY GUISE. ^_^



Cute, for reals :wubu:


----------



## 1love_emily

Logan494 said:


> ya it's a bathroom pic but oh well =P



Again, very cute! Why are there so many cute boys so far away from little ole me in Nebraska!?!

Either way, you're fun to look at. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

Alicia33 said:


> I love your outfit!


Thank you  I felt self conscious with so much cleavage at the class but we were going out after 



Scorsese86 said:


> Definitely hottie


Thank you  :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat

Alicia33 said:


> Here are my most recent pics



There's another Alicia and she's prettier than me. My position is being usurped!


----------



## Alicia33

Alicia Rose said:


> There's another Alicia and she's prettier than me. My position is being usurped!



Aww, thanks:blush:


----------



## iglooboy55

being sick in my dorm.
the joys of sharing a bathroom with twenty
View attachment 110120-230008.jpg


----------



## Franklyn

Me on my way out to lunch... 

View attachment 0007.JPG


----------



## Saoirse




----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> right before my son's tae kwon do class. I wish i took the time to do a little makeup.. oh well..


Your facial expressions always crack me up. You look great!!!


----------



## Alicia33

Great pics everyone!


----------



## CastingPearls

Franklyn said:


> Me on my way out to lunch...


Very cute!


----------



## DELIMAN092262

LalaCity said:


> Thought this one, taken by webcam, was pretty good (not too bad for a broad who's going to turn 37 this year, eh? )...



A very good photo!


----------



## penguin

iglooboy55 said:


> being sick in my dorm.
> the joys of sharing a bathroom with twenty



With twenty people? Oh, not fun. 



Franklyn said:


> Me on my way out to lunch...



Oh, very yum


----------



## Alicia33

Here's one more 

View attachment Picture 386.jpg


----------



## Takeshi

Me at work


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Your facial expressions always crack me up. You look great!!!



he he, I was doing my first in the mirror phone photo  It takes a lot of concentration


----------



## russianrobot

Takeshi said:


> Me at work



what an awesome job!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Why do all the pretty people gotta live so damn far away...?

**mumblegrumblegroan**


----------



## CastingPearls

russianrobot said:


> what an awesome job!


Every time you post a pic, I have an insatiable craving for sushi which is next to impossible to find in my neck of the woods (real woods, for realsies).


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CarlaSixx said:


> Why do all the pretty people gotta live so damn far away...?
> 
> **mumblegrumblegroan**



I think this every time you post pictures.


----------



## 1love_emily

Today is my first big college audition! I want to look casual enough for the honor band part, and formal enough for the audition..

Oxford shirt, navy v-neck, grey/baby blue camis and skinny jeans...

Rockin


----------



## Saoirse

1love_emily said:


> Today is my first big college audition! I want to look casual enough for the honor band part, and formal enough for the audition..
> 
> Oxford shirt, navy v-neck, grey/baby blue camis and skinny jeans...
> 
> Rockin



I love the colors of your room!!!!!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> I think this every time you post pictures.



Noo Yawk is so far away from Greene Acres, Tn. Loop Ranch.:doh:

I'll have to give you a call some time when I can climb that dammed pole! 

View attachment green acres phone.jpg


----------



## Aust99

I have no idea why my webcam quality looks so crap in this picture, different from normal... anyway, me today... before going out for coffee... (read: akward date)..

View attachment 89461


----------



## WVMountainrear

This is just a random pic of me this morning...


----------



## imfree

Aust99 said:


> I have no idea why my webcam quality looks so crap in this picture, different from normal... anyway, me today... before going out for coffee... (read: akward date)..
> 
> View attachment 89461



I'm too cheap and illiterate to use Photoshop, so I use Microsoft's Picture It! 2000. It's reasonably good. A 40 watt lamp behind your monitor to shine a little light on your (lovely) face would do very well. The color streaks in the "worked" picture cause me to think that your camera's sensor simply didn't have enough light falling on it to give a good picture. You're beautiful and I'm glad I worked your picture to see.:happy:


* Oh, that looks like a couch, so you weren't on the computer. A lamp, shining on you would have made for a better pic.


----------



## Aust99

Thanks imfree... much easier to see now.


----------



## imfree

Aust99 said:


> Thanks imfree... much easier to see now.



Aaaw! You blessed me in a sweet way! Thank you.:happy:


----------



## JonesT

lovelylady78 said:


> This is just a random pic of me this morning...



So gorgeous!


----------



## WVMountainrear

JonesT said:


> So gorgeous!



So flattering. :batting: Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## snuffy2000

Am I doing it right?


----------



## WVMountainrear

snuffy2000 said:


> Am I doing it right?



I love it! That's awesome.


----------



## Dromond

I took this candid shot last night. The lighting is poor, but I kinda like the effect.


----------



## snuffy2000

lovelylady78 said:


> I love it! That's awesome.



Thank you kindly. 

Me too, although I got self conscious thinking I looked like Vanilla Ice at the bar last night.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> I took this candid shot last night. The lighting is poor, but I kinda like the effect.


I like it too, pal.


----------



## CastingPearls

Aust99 said:


> I have no idea why my webcam quality looks so crap in this picture, different from normal... anyway, me today... before going out for coffee... (read: akward date)..
> 
> View attachment 89461



You really can't take a bad pic. Lovely. 



lovelylady78 said:


> This is just a random pic of me this morning...



Your eyes are so bright! Pretty!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dromond said:


> I took this candid shot last night. The lighting is poor, but I kinda like the effect.



I like it a lot. It's a great picture.



snuffy2000 said:


> Thank you kindly.
> 
> Me too, although I got self conscious thinking I looked like Vanilla Ice at the bar last night.



Hahaha...the drawing does more than YOU do.



CastingPearls said:


> Your eyes are so bright! Pretty!



Thank you! They're my usual weapon of choice in any given situation.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Alicia33 said:


> Here's one more



Alicia, I'm going to bump a thread for you because it's a club I think you need to be a part of.


----------



## Deven

Taken today!


----------



## luscious_lulu

Saoirse said:


>



You always look adorable



HottiMegan said:


> right before my son's tae kwon do class. I wish i took the time to do a little makeup.. oh well..



va-va-voom!



1love_emily said:


> Today is my first big college audition! I want to look casual enough for the honor band part, and formal enough for the audition..
> 
> Oxford shirt, navy v-neck, grey/baby blue camis and skinny jeans...
> 
> Rockin



Great picture



Aust99 said:


> I have no idea why my webcam quality looks so crap in this picture, different from normal... anyway, me today... before going out for coffee... (read: akward date)..
> 
> View attachment 89461



Hawt! Seriously, you look amazing.



lovelylady78 said:


> This is just a random pic of me this morning...



Beautiful eyes



Dromond said:


> I took this candid shot last night. The lighting is poor, but I kinda like the effect.



Wow! if you were single, I'd snap you up! 



DevenDoom said:


> Taken today!



So Pretty!


----------



## lucidbliss

i don't think i should be driving and taking pictures lol 

View attachment IMG_5103.JPG


----------



## Paul

Very lovely. Have you got another? 


Alicia33 said:


> Here's one more


----------



## Paul

You have the loveliest eyes in this picture.


lovelylady78 said:


> This is just a random pic of me this morning...


----------



## lucidbliss

here's one i notice i don't smile in any of my pics lol  

View attachment IMG_6011.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Paul said:


> You have the loveliest eyes in this picture.


How many other eyes are in the picture? LOL


----------



## penguin

lucidbliss said:


> i don't think i should be driving and taking pictures lol



Oh I love your hair!


----------



## Alicia33

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Alicia, I'm going to bump a thread for you because it's a club I think you need to be a part of.



I joined


----------



## Paul

Stunning. I love your hair, especially the colour.


DevenDoom said:


> Taken today!


----------



## Paul

Is that a cheek piercing? Good picture.


lucidbliss said:


> here's one i notice i don't smile in any of my pics lol


----------



## liz (di-va)

lucidbliss said:


> here's one i notice i don't smile in any of my pics lol


I love this one of you smilin


----------



## LovelyLiz

lucidbliss said:


> here's one i notice i don't smile in any of my pics lol



so lovely! and i love your hair too...awesome!


----------



## lucidbliss

liz (di-va) said:


> I love this one of you smilin



i love you liz... thank you ....



and thank you all for your compliments!!!!:bow:


----------



## BCBeccabae

lucidbliss said:


> here's one i notice i don't smile in any of my pics lol



beautifulll 
and i love your dimples


----------



## BCBeccabae

being nocturnal is pretty great. 

View attachment rsz_hm.jpg


----------



## penguin

BCBeccabae said:


> being nocturnal is pretty great.



Oh, beautiful. You're stunning!


----------



## Never2fat4me

lucidbliss said:


> i don't think i should be driving and taking pictures lol





lucidbliss said:


> here's one i notice i don't smile in any of my pics lol



Whether in color (and I love all the colors in your hair and around your eyes! you are a real artist) or in black & white, your beauty shines through.

Chris


----------



## Takeshi

russianrobot said:


> what an awesome job!



lol Thanks, could be paid more, but it's a decent one. ^_^


----------



## Takeshi

CastingPearls said:


> Every time you post a pic, I have an insatiable craving for sushi which is next to impossible to find in my neck of the woods (real woods, for realsies).



Well, if you ever come through Clarksville, TN stop on by and i'll fix you up some. lol


----------



## luscious_lulu

lucidbliss said:


> i don't think i should be driving and taking pictures lol



Very pretty! I absolutely love your hair!


----------



## AmazingAmy

lucidbliss said:


> i don't think i should be driving and taking pictures lol





lucidbliss said:


> here's one i notice i don't smile in any of my pics lol





BCBeccabae said:


> being nocturnal is pretty great.



You two are absolute stunners. These a great portrait shots. :bow:


----------



## luscious_lulu

I OWN blonde!


----------



## Oldtimer76

1love_emily said:


> Today is my first big college audition! I want to look casual enough for the honor band part, and formal enough for the audition..
> 
> Oxford shirt, navy v-neck, grey/baby blue camis and skinny jeans...
> 
> Rockin



Looking gorgeous, babe!:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

BCBeccabae said:


> being nocturnal is pretty great.



:bow: Becca always looking great:wubu:


----------



## big_lad27

I do smile occasionally, just not when there is a camera in my face


----------



## CastingPearls

luscious_lulu said:


> I OWN blonde!


Yes you do! LOL


----------



## imfree

~~~~~~~~~~Sorry, I f**ked up, Guys!~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## imfree

luscious_lulu said:


> I OWN blonde!
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Dear Ms. Lulu, please find a _Certificate Of Blonde Ownership _ in your mailbox. Thank You and have a great day.


----------



## Jigen

happyface83 said:


> Hi guys!!!! You all look good!



You look very good yourself.


----------



## verucassault

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Great picture, but I'm not sure if it's my eyes or the pic quality, but it seems as if you are taking a picture with an overcooked slice of SPAM. With hair on it.




smart pants, that was my "vintage" yeah vintage iphone case. its been through hell or mostly just my purse
here is a more recent picture of my iphone, with its new case. a belated christmas gift from a friend tired of looking at overcooked sliced spam

pardon my roughness i was off to the gym 

View attachment myspace.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

It was such a nice day out today so we went to the park in shorts and teeshirts  

View attachment IMAG0113.jpg


----------



## intraultra

lucidbliss said:


> i don't think i should be driving and taking pictures lol



Your hair is absolutely amazing. Love it!


----------



## mccormick




----------



## Alicia33

Great pics everyone


----------



## Fallenangel2904

This is from my birthday- it was a few weeks ago but that's the most recent pic I have


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Fats.jpg


I love pretty headbands, and pretty things in general.

I love being a girly girl.


----------



## Shosh

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is from my birthday- it was a few weeks ago but that's the most recent pic I have



I love the tiara! You look so cute! Love your top too.


----------



## Never2fat4me

HottiMegan said:


> It was such a nice day out today so we went to the park in shorts and teeshirts



Jealous that you have weather that allows you to go out in shorts & t-shirt! (Was 19 degrees in DC area yesterday). And you make them look pretty darned good!

Chris


----------



## BCBeccabae

penguin said:


> Oh, beautiful. You're stunning!


thanks pretty lady 



AmazingAmy said:


> You two are absolute stunners. These a great portrait shots. :bow:


you're one to talk miss.
you're gorgeousss



Oldtimer76 said:


> :bow: Becca always looking great:wubu:


hehe thank you


----------



## retep

recent picture of mehttp://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=512699511067&set=t.100000383992674


----------



## goofy girl

Messing with my webcam, and at a concert in Wallingford CT in Oct I think


----------



## bonified

Took these when I was rather nicely high last night, in the bathroom of course, still gettin ready to go out. View attachment fc14.JPG
View attachment fc13.JPG


Is it taking a pic in the mirror with the flash (ah ahhh) that makes it hmm, not as bright? cos in the other pic like a sec later & turing the cam on myself for another spaz pose, its all bright/ clear. Hmm I should read the manual maybe.


----------



## AmazingAmy

verucassault said:


> smart pants, that was my "vintage" yeah vintage iphone case. its been through hell or mostly just my purse
> here is a more recent picture of my iphone, with its new case. a belated christmas gift from a friend tired of looking at overcooked sliced spam
> 
> pardon my roughness i was off to the gym





HottiMegan said:


> It was such a nice day out today so we went to the park in shorts and teeshirts





mccormick said:


>





Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is from my birthday- it was a few weeks ago but that's the most recent pic I have





Shosh said:


> View attachment 89551
> 
> 
> I love pretty headbands, and pretty things in general.
> 
> I love being a girly girl.





goofy girl said:


> Messing with my webcam, and at a concert in Wallingford CT in Oct I think





bonified said:


> Took these when I was rather nicely high last night, in the bathroom of course, still gettin ready to go out. View attachment 89556
> View attachment 89557
> 
> 
> Is it taking a pic in the mirror with the flash (ah ahhh) that makes it hmm, not as bright? cos in the other pic like a sec later & turing the cam on myself for another spaz pose, its all bright/ clear. Hmm I should read the manual maybe.



You all look absolutely awesome, and it's cool to see a page full of such diverse photographs and people. :happy:


----------



## bigsexy920

At a recent outing with some freinds 

View attachment me at ample.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

bigsexy920 said:


> At a recent outing with some freinds



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

bigsexy920 said:


> At a recent outing with some freinds



Agreed, this is gorgeous. A brilliant shot of you in itself, but what great lighting and atmosphere too!


----------



## succubus_dxb

BCBeccabae said:


> being nocturnal is pretty great.



holy shit, you are gorgeous


----------



## AmazingAmy

succubus_dxb said:


> holy shit, you are gorgeous



Quote the One Truth.


----------



## WVMountainrear

luscious_lulu said:


> Beautiful eyes



Thank you! 



lucidbliss said:


> i don't think i should be driving and taking pictures lol



I love this picture-- everything about it-- the hair, the eyes, the piercings...it all works. Beautiful! 



Paul said:


> You have the loveliest eyes in this picture.



Thank you, Paul...they look that way in every picture. 




BCBeccabae said:


> being nocturnal is pretty great.



This is a gorgeous picture, BCBeccabae...stunning.




big_lad27 said:


> I do smile occasionally, just not when there is a camera in my face



Even as hot as your pictures have been on here, I confess I would love to see you smiling in one. 



Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is from my birthday- it was a few weeks ago but that's the most recent pic I have



You look amazing-- I hope you had a terrific birthday!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bigsexy920 said:


> At a recent outing with some freinds



Oh wow you really look great Berna! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goofy girl said:


> Messing with my webcam, and at a concert in Wallingford CT in Oct I think



Too cute! .


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> It was such a nice day out today so we went to the park in shorts and teeshirts



Cute ruffle top!



bigsexy920 said:


> At a recent outing with some freinds



Stunning!


----------



## iglooboy55

View attachment 167814_10150166275583696_504623695_8409840_2609223_n.jpg

i love college
and steve


----------



## Bigtigmom

bigsexy920 said:


> At a recent outing with some freinds



You always look so classy. Very nice picture!


----------



## Paul

Nice picture bigsexy.



bigsexy920 said:


> At a recent outing with some freinds


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Thank you all for the nice comments!! 

We're a hot bunch aren't we?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I usually smile and there's always a thumbs up somewhere, but not today. I decided to look scummy, trying to grow some facial hair, and drivin.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually smile and there's always a thumbs up somewhere, but not today. I decided to look scummy, trying to grow some facial hair, and drivin.



I don't think you look "scummy" at all. As you know, I'm gone through some of your threads and seen all of the cute, goofy, thumbs up pictures you're talking about (and you know I enjoyed all of those ), but there's just something really beautiful about the serious pictures you take-- not the ones where you're trying to be serious, so they actually turn out to be funny in a parody sort of way-- but just the casual serious shot. I dig it. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Never2fat4me said:


> Jealous that you have weather that allows you to go out in shorts & t-shirt! (Was 19 degrees in DC area yesterday). And you make them look pretty darned good!
> 
> Chris


It's really early for us to be able to wear shorts. It makes me a little scared of an early HOT summer. But i don't envy you guys with such cold weather! 



Shosh said:


> Cute ruffle top!


Thanks  It's my favorite top. I was glad to be able to wear tee shirts again.


----------



## bmann0413

So it's me again. Check it. 

View attachment Image78.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Great to see you smiling BMann...


----------



## HottiMegan

bmann0413 said:


> So it's me again. Check it.



You have a great smile


----------



## WVMountainrear

bmann0413 said:


> So it's me again. Check it.





HottiMegan said:


> You have a great smile



I agree with Megan...a nice smile and beautiful teeth.


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> Noo Yawk is so far away from Greene Acres, Tn. Loop Ranch.:doh:
> 
> I'll have to give you a call some time when I can climb that dammed pole!



Hey Raiv, In 1966, Dad was stationed at Ft Mommoth, NJ and we lived in Eatontown, NJ, close enough to get 77 WABC in the day and Groove on Cousin Brucie at night!

The Four Seasons-Cousin Brucie Go Go (and other goodies!) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VaR5NaLYhU


----------



## OneWickedAngel

imfree said:


> Hey Raiv, In 1966, Dad was stationed at Ft Mommoth, NJ and we lived in Eatontown, NJ, close enough to get 77 WABC in the day and Groove on Cousin Brucie at night!
> 
> The Four Seasons-Cousin Brucie Go Go (and other goodies!) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VaR5NaLYhU



So close, so long ago and still, yet so far!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

'Tis muah..up close. XD


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Luv2BNaughty said:


> 'Tis muah..up close. XD



'Tis very pretty..up close.


----------



## KittyKitten

bmann0413 said:


> So it's me again. Check it.



I love your smile!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually smile and there's always a thumbs up somewhere, but not today. I decided to look scummy, trying to grow some facial hair, and drivin.



You don't even have to try to be cute!



bmann0413 said:


> So it's me again. Check it.



Looking good, Lloyd.



Luv2BNaughty said:


> 'Tis muah..up close. XD



You have such pretty eyes, J!


----------



## penguin

Playing around with the new camera app for my phone is fun. I love how it makes my eyes look


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> Playing around with the new camera app for my phone is fun. I love how it makes my eyes look



always beautiful always.:bow:


----------



## penguin

HeavyDuty24 said:


> always beautiful always.:bow:



thank you :kiss2:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

OneWickedAngel said:


> 'Tis very pretty..up close.





CastingPearls said:


> You have such pretty eyes, J!



Awww, thank you ladies so much! :happy:


----------



## 1love_emily

lucidbliss said:


> i don't think i should be driving and taking pictures lol



I LOVE YOUR HAIR! So much! I've always wished that I could be gutsy enough to do that with mine! It's so pretty  :bow:


----------



## bmann0413

Aust99 said:


> Great to see you smiling BMann...



Yeah, I was in a good mood for once, so I decided to take hold of the opportunity of the moment.



HottiMegan said:


> You have a great smile



Aw, thanks Megan. Means a lot to me for you to say so. :happy:



lovelylady78 said:


> I agree with Megan...a nice smile and beautiful teeth.



Years of orthodontic work, ma'am. lol

Thank you very much! 



happyface83 said:


> I love your smile!!



Why thank you, pretty lady! :blush:



CastingPearls said:


> Looking good, Lloyd.



Aw, thanks, Lainey. Hugs for yooooou! 



You ladies seriously just made my night. Really. Thank you all!


----------



## Shosh

penguin said:


> Playing around with the new camera app for my phone is fun. I love how it makes my eyes look



Sunkissed Queenslander 

Very Nice photos.


----------



## penguin

Shosh said:


> Sunkissed Queenslander
> 
> Very Nice photos.



Thanks  I try not to get too sunkissed!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Got something new in the mail so I decided to sport it for some pics.

It's a more natural look, but a lot brighter than I'm used to... even compared to my "Crayola" coloured look, lol.


----------



## DeerVictory

what i'm doing: reading for class.
what i should be doing: drinking vodka until i can't feel my teeth.


----------



## WVMountainrear

DeerVictory said:


> what i'm doing: reading for class.
> what i should be doing: drinking vodka until i can't feel my teeth.



Your eyes are amazing...beautiful picture!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DeerVictory said:


> what i'm doing: reading for class.
> what i should be doing: drinking vodka until i can't feel my teeth.



My goodness DV!!! You couldn't take a bad picture to save your life woman, can you? I'm so girl gushing on the hair, it"s not even funny!!!!


----------



## JonesT

I hope I don't shatter your screens... 

View attachment PIC-0154.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

JonesT said:


> I hope I don't shatter your screens...



Look at how cute we look this close to each other... :batting:


----------



## JonesT

lovelylady78 said:


> Look at how cute we look this close to each other... :batting:



Too cute :batting:


----------



## snuffy2000

DeerVictory said:


> what i'm doing: reading for class.
> what i should be doing: drinking vodka until i can't feel my teeth.



Well hey there pretty lady. :wubu:



This one's from a show I played last night, excuse the quality. :doh:


----------



## Alicia33

Took these not long ago 

View attachment Picture 434.jpg


View attachment Picture 435.jpg


View attachment Picture 443.jpg


----------



## WomanlyHips

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I usually smile and there's always a thumbs up somewhere, but not today. I decided to look scummy, trying to grow some facial hair, and drivin.



Naw, great picture! You're quite the looker!


----------



## NJDoll

mccormick said:


>



I say this all the time, but why why why don't you live in NJ! AH, you're too damn cute


----------



## NJDoll

I just got bangs, not completely use to them yet.. but getting there. 

View attachment happy erica.jpg


View attachment happy erica2.jpg


----------



## Christov




----------



## Bananaspills

NJDoll said:


> I just got bangs, not completely use to them yet.. but getting there.



I love them, they really suit you!

And *CARLASIXX*it's amazing... EVERY time I see a picture of you with a different hairstyle I think "now THAT one really looks good on her..." You seem to be unable to go wrong with your hair *LOL* You look great!


----------



## KittyKitten

...............


----------



## PigPen

NJDoll said:


> I just got bangs, not completely use to them yet.. but getting there.



dude. you look gorgeous


----------



## NJDoll

ty guys!!


----------



## hegotgame88

happyface83 said:


> ...............



stylish and sexy....dangerous combination


----------



## Twilley

NJDoll said:


> I just got bangs, not completely use to them yet.. but getting there.



It wouldn't let me rep you, this is a tragedy!


----------



## NJDoll

Twilley said:


> It wouldn't let me rep you, this is a tragedy!



Rep me? lol


----------



## Twilley

A little blurry, but this is from last night's Trivia Night outing at the pub with my lady and her friends. Good beer and good times


----------



## BCBeccabae

having a minor love affair with my new webcam.
a very cheesy one. 

View attachment Picture 70.jpg


View attachment Picture 84.jpg


----------



## NJDoll

cute pics.. really like those pants, what kind of pants are those?


----------



## BCBeccabae

NJDoll said:


> cute pics.. really like those pants, what kind of pants are those?



thanks beautiful : )
haha, they're actually just leggings from Target.
they're some of the best ones I've ever had, though.


----------



## jeff7005

BCBeccabae said:


> having a minor love affair with my new webcam.
> a very cheesy one.



Your absolutly gorgeous:bow::smitten:


----------



## NJDoll

wow they look like stretch jeans.. i love them! Well, you're so beautiful you make anything look good..  I'm going to have to run to target soon.


----------



## penguin

Christov said:


>



You have the most luscious lips. 

And the rest of you is pretty good too


----------



## mccormick

NJDoll said:


> I say this all the time, but why why why don't you live in NJ! AH, you're too damn cute



haha, you're to damn cute aswell.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelylady78 said:


> Look at how cute we look this close to each other... :batting:


LOL! Pretty!



Alicia33 said:


> Took these not long ago


Cute set!



NJDoll said:


> I just got bangs, not completely use to them yet.. but getting there.


I love the bangs!



Christov said:


>


How do I love thee pics let me count the ways!



happyface83 said:


> ...............


Nice pic, girlie!



Twilley said:


> A little blurry, but this is from last night's Trivia Night outing at the pub with my lady and her friends. Good beer and good times


You look very happy.



BCBeccabae said:


> having a minor love affair with my new webcam.
> a very cheesy one.


I'm sure there will be some major love affairs with these pics!


----------



## bonified

lil bit hungover View attachment fc15.JPG


----------



## WVMountainrear

BCBeccabae said:


> having a minor love affair with my new webcam.
> a very cheesy one.



I confess. I have such a girl crush on you. :bow:


----------



## Anjula

mccormick said:


>



hahaha,this pic is great!


----------



## e.sato

Fallenangel2904 said:


> This is from my birthday- it was a few weeks ago but that's the most recent pic I have


You are a real princess!


----------



## Scorsese86

Alicia33 said:


> Took these not long ago



It's always really nice seeing photos of you


----------



## Scorsese86

BCBeccabae said:


> having a minor love affair with my new webcam.
> a very cheesy one.



Becca - you are so adorable. Sorry, I got all speechless and went blank... couldn't find any better word.


----------



## Alicia33

Scorsese86 said:


> It's always really nice seeing photos of you



Thanks I am a picaholic


----------



## Scorsese86

Alicia33 said:


> Thanks I am a picaholic



Well, you are very photogenic too.


----------



## mccormick

Anjula said:


> hahaha,this pic is great!



It was me a few nights ago, I was drunk.


----------



## Alicia33

Thought it was time to post more than just head pics Sorry for the quality, webcam isn't that great 

View attachment IMG000264.jpg


View attachment IMG000262.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

Alicia33 said:


> Thought it was time to post more than just head pics Sorry for the quality, webcam isn't that great



So lovely!


----------



## BigCutieMeg

Definitely showing off my extra weight ive put on lately.... :eat2: 

View attachment aaa.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

Alicia33 said:


> Thought it was time to post more than just head pics Sorry for the quality, webcam isn't that great



You're lovely! Congrats on your first "bodyshot." 



BigCutieMeg said:


> Definitely showing off my extra weight ive put on lately.... :eat2:



You are too adorable!


----------



## Paul

Very cute picture. Who is the good looking friend with you in the first picture.:smitten:


Alicia33 said:


> Thought it was time to post more than just head pics Sorry for the quality, webcam isn't that great


----------



## Paul

BigCutieMeg said:


> Definitely showing off my extra weight ive put on lately.... :eat2:


I love your hair in that picture, You have a very cute smile. (hint->please post more pictures.)


----------



## Alicia33

That is Jack, one of my yorkies


----------



## HottiMegan

Me and Alex this afternoon. He saw me playing with my laptops cam and he came bounding over to join in


----------



## Famouslastwords

BigCutieMeg said:


> Definitely showing off my extra weight ive put on lately.... :eat2:



Damn girl, you're one put together woman, really smashingly beautiful.




HottiMegan said:


> Me and Alex this afternoon. He saw me playing with my laptops cam and he came bounding over to join in



I believe I repped you earlier this week or last week for being hot. This is so damn cute though, I love it.


----------



## Famouslastwords

bonified said:


> lil bit hungover View attachment 89732



Your eyes are just gorgeous. Really a pretty picture.


----------



## BCBeccabae

jeff7005 said:


> Your absolutly gorgeous:bow::smitten:


 thank you jeff



NJDoll said:


> wow they look like stretch jeans.. i love them! Well, you're so beautiful you make anything look good..  I'm going to have to run to target soon.


they do look like that in that picture, now that you mention it. weird 
awwh, well I could I definitely say the same to you love. I really like your new bangs, btw. I was meaning to tell you.
I just went to Target tonight actually  they have a lotttt of stuff on clearance right now, I would definitely recommend hitting it up.



OneWickedAngel said:


> I'm sure there will be some major love affairs with these pics!


ahaha I hope not too deep of ones : p
thanks angel )



lovelylady78 said:


> I confess. I have such a girl crush on you. :bow:


d'awwwh. I must confess that I'm awfully flattered, pretty lady :wubu:



Scorsese86 said:


> Becca - you are so adorable. Sorry, I got all speechless and went blank... couldn't find any better word.


Adorable just so happens to be one of my favorite words/adjectives :c
thank you<3


----------



## Blackjack

HottiMegan said:


> Me and Alex this afternoon. He saw me playing with my laptops cam and he came bounding over to join in



Oh my god, he's the cutest fuckin' thing! I love this photo!


----------



## BCBeccabae

BigCutieMeg said:


> Definitely showing off my extra weight ive put on lately.... :eat2:



ahhhhhh I've always loved your smile.
so goddamn adorable.
and I love that shirt on you miss


----------



## Franklyn

Today after finishing up one set of meetings, heading to another! 

View attachment 0009.JPG


----------



## WVMountainrear

Franklyn said:


> Today after finishing up one set of meetings, heading to another!



The hat is hot! And you have beautiful eyes.


----------



## AmazingAmy

lovelylady78 said:


> The hat is hot! And you have beautiful eyes.



Agreed.  You have a beautiful face, Franklyn.


----------



## HottiMegan

Famouslastwords said:


> I believe I repped you earlier this week or last week for being hot. This is so damn cute though, I love it.


Thanks  My little guy is a ham for the camera. He loved being able to see himself move on the screen 



Blackjack said:


> Oh my god, he's the cutest fuckin' thing! I love this photo!



Thank you  I have to agree with you


----------



## HottiMegan

Franklyn said:


> Today after finishing up one set of meetings, heading to another!



I like that hat on you  Very fitting


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Me and Alex this afternoon. He saw me playing with my laptops cam and he came bounding over to join in


 

Great picture, Megan. I love that cutie boy's smile! He's got so big!


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks Surly. He's going to be 2 1/2 next week. I can't believe how much he's growing.. He's still very stubborn about talking.. I know he can because he lets it slip sometimes..


----------



## BigCutieMeg

lovelylady78 said:


> You are too adorable!


Thanks soo much sweetheart!!



Paul said:


> I love your hair in that picture, You have a very cute smile. (hint->please post more pictures.)


Aww I guess ive been posting in the wrong forums... I guess I need to put more into Dims huh? THanks sweets!!



Famouslastwords said:


> Damn girl, you're one put together woman, really smashingly beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I repped you earlier this week or last week for being hot. This is so damn cute though, I love it.


Thank you soo much!!! I try...



BCBeccabae said:


> ahhhhhh I've always loved your smile.
> so goddamn adorable.
> and I love that shirt on you miss



Aww my little lovebug thank you!!! Its soo damn comfy I just cant stop wearing it!!! 
Gotta love those shirts!!! 
xoxo


----------



## succubus_dxb

HottiMegan said:


> Me and Alex this afternoon. He saw me playing with my laptops cam and he came bounding over to join in



Megan, he is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## succubus_dxb

just home from a late shift, what a filthy poser 

View attachment Photo on 2011-01-29 at 09.15 #5.jpg


----------



## CaptianNegro

snuffy2000 said:


> *peeks into thread*
> 
> O HEY GUISE. ^_^



Bro! You dig the Acacia Strain!?!?!?!


----------



## 1love_emily

Cause I have swag. Like this






And this






At the same time.


----------



## Bigtigmom

Franklyn said:


> Today after finishing up one set of meetings, heading to another!



You are a very handsome man. Thanks for posting, I look forward to seeing more pics of you in the near future!


----------



## CaptianNegro

succubus_dxb said:


> just home from a late shift, what a filthy poser



I might be pulling some late shifts myself:smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HottiMegan said:


> Me and Alex this afternoon. He saw me playing with my laptops cam and he came bounding over to join in




OMG WHITE PS3 SIAXIS CONTROLLER NOT FAIR ME WANTS NOW!!!!! LOL but great photo very cute.


----------



## Alicia33

here are a few more 

View attachment Picture 484.jpg


View attachment Picture 489.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.

View attachment Photo 3.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

thatgirl08 said:


> Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 89840



This is the first time I've seen an actual picture of you, and I have to say you're just as lovely on the outside as you are on the inside. I think the picture is adorable.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

thatgirl08 said:


> Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 89840




o no nothing is off about that pic at all.very perfect:bow: you are a very pretty lady.


----------



## AuntHen

...a recent random one of me. Red shirt, red face haha


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> just home from a late shift, what a filthy poser




Ohhh Bobbi!! Va va va voooom!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

thatgirl08 said:


> Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.



So beautiful!!!



fat9276 said:


> ...a recent random one of me. Red shirt, red face haha



B, you are simply stunning. Great smile!



Alicia33 said:


> here are a few more



Smokin'!


----------



## imfree

thatgirl08 said:


> Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



You're beautiful and the picture only needs a little working, tint correction might be all it takes...


----------



## HayleeRose

did some shopping today and decided to take pics in the dressing room. 

View attachment 180503_193515133992994_100000035261289_730702_413201_n.jpg


----------



## imfree

HayleeRose said:


> did some shopping today and decided to take pics in the dressing room.



Wow, you look adorable!


----------



## littlefairywren

I know I've posted us in here before, but we took some new pics and I love them.... 

View attachment 25012011627.jpg


View attachment 222.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

I love them too!!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> I know I've posted us in here before, but we took some new pics and I love them....



Me too!

:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## HayleeRose

littlefairywren said:


> I know I've posted us in here before, but we took some new pics and I love them....



How cute. You have such an adorable smile.




imfree said:


> Wow, you look adorable!



=] Thank you!


----------



## Famouslastwords

succubus_dxb said:


> just home from a late shift, what a filthy poser



zomg hotnesss



littlefairywren said:


> I know I've posted us in here before, but we took some new pics and I love them....



I've given out too much rep in the past 24 hours. =(


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


> Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 89840



You are extremely pretty! Thank you for posting, sweetie:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

HayleeRose said:


> did some shopping today and decided to take pics in the dressing room.



Always nice to see something new from you, since you are so pretty:happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu

Posting error


----------



## daddyoh70

At work, in my closet, er... um, I mean my office. Taking a break from the cold.


----------



## HottiMegan

succubus_dxb said:


> Megan, he is BEAUTIFUL.


Thank you  I think he gets away with murder because of that sweet face 



HeavyDuty24 said:


> OMG WHITE PS3 SIAXIS CONTROLLER NOT FAIR ME WANTS NOW!!!!! LOL but great photo very cute.


lol It's actually silver. The bright light from the window makes it look whit though 



thatgirl08 said:


> Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 89840


You have a beautiful smile 



littlefairywren said:


> I know I've posted us in here before, but we took some new pics and I love them....


You guys are adorable


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

daddyoh70 said:


> At work, in my closet, er... um, I mean my office. Taking a break from the cold.



LTNS.  Welcome back.


----------



## daddyoh70

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LTNS.  Welcome back.



Yes it has been. Thank you :bow:


----------



## Bananaspills

1love_emily said:


> Cause I have swag. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time.



Dude, if I was a guy I'd so be after you. You're just too cute!


----------



## largenlovely

went out last weekend with some friends ...the flash was really bright in that dark club lol 

View attachment Dims01.jpg


View attachment DIms02.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

CaptianNegro said:


> I might be pulling some late shifts myself:smitten:



Whoah dude..... 




fat9276 said:


> Ohhh Bobbi!! Va va va voooom!!





Famouslastwords said:


> zomg hotnesss
> 
> (




yay thank you


----------



## Famouslastwords

imfree said:


> You're beautiful and the picture only needs a little working, tint correction might be all it takes...



WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH


----------



## thatgirl08

Thanks everyoneee


----------



## largenlovely

and thanks to you too sweety 



thatgirl08 said:


> Thanks everyoneee


----------



## Shosh

largenlovely said:


> went out last weekend with some friends ...the flash was really bright in that dark club lol



You look happy M.

You look awesome.


----------



## largenlovely

I was Shosh...good friends, good music, good weed lol

and my friends are awesome. I can walk a little bit without the walker but i don't like to do it too much because i always wind up paying for it later...but i didn't want to go to a club with a walker either lol. So my friends were super thoughtful, they talked with the club people before hand to make sure that i could get in without waiting in a line and had a seat waiting for me when i got there  I loooove my friends :wubu:



Shosh said:


> You look happy M.
> 
> You look awesome.


----------



## Shosh

largenlovely said:


> I was Shosh...good friends, good music, good weed lol
> 
> and my friends are awesome. I can walk a little bit without the walker but i don't like to do it too much because i always wind up paying for it later...but i didn't want to go to a club with a walker either lol. So my friends were super thoughtful, they talked with the club people before hand to make sure that i could get in without waiting in a line and had a seat waiting for me when i got there  I loooove my friends :wubu:



I am so glad life is good for you, and that you are happy.

Girl you can make your walking aids look cute. I pretty up all my aids.


----------



## largenlovely

I'm hooooooping i won't be on it too much longer *fingers crossed* Otherwise that would be a fabulous idea...but i'm hoping that this stuff will all get approved and i can have my surgery and i'll be moving forward with my mobility goals asap.



Shosh said:


> I am so glad life is good for you, and that you are happy.
> 
> Girl you can make your walking aids look cute. I pretty up all my aids.


----------



## furious styles

daddyoh70 said:


> At work, in my closet, er... um, I mean my office. Taking a break from the cold.



WU - TANG
WU - TANG 
WU - TANG
WU - TANG


----------



## Oirish

thatgirl08 said:


> Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 89840



Very cute, as usual


----------



## CastingPearls

..................... 

View attachment 164802_1477188984432_1674982739_988713_102347_n.jpg


----------



## Alicia33

CastingPearls said:


> .....................



Beautiful picture:wubu:


----------



## penguin

All daggy because I'm about to go clean the horror that is my daughter's room, but still having fun playing with the new camera app settings


----------



## HeavyDuty24

furious styles said:


> WU - TANG
> WU - TANG
> WU - TANG
> WU - TANG




IT'S ON THE BRAIN?


----------



## WVMountainrear

CastingPearls said:


> .....................





penguin said:


> All daggy because I'm about to go clean the horror that is my daughter's room, but still having fun playing with the new camera app settings



Looking very pretty, ladies!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> All daggy because I'm about to go clean the horror that is my daughter's room, but still having fun playing with the new camera app settings



cute. very nice.


----------



## penguin

lovelylady78 said:


> Looking very pretty, ladies!





HeavyDuty24 said:


> cute. very nice.



thank you muchly! now off to tackle that room...I tell ya, I'm on the verge of offering baked goods and/or sexual favours if someone else cleans and organises it for me.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> thank you muchly! now off to tackle that room...I tell ya, I'm on the verge of offering baked goods and/or sexual favours if someone else cleans and organises it for me.




ok.i'll clean her room so er....spread em'!  LOL


----------



## Alicia33

penguin said:


> All daggy because I'm about to go clean the horror that is my daughter's room, but still having fun playing with the new camera app settings



Lovely pics, and I am diggin' the braids


----------



## Famouslastwords

Looking slightly mischievous.


----------



## penguin

Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.




Uh oh! We're in trouble now! Very cute


----------



## CastingPearls

Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.


You are just TOO FUCKING CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## penguin

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ok.i'll clean her room so er....spread em'!  LOL



lol I also offered baked goods! 



Alicia33 said:


> Lovely pics, and I am diggin' the braids



thanks! they're perfect for doing stuff around the house


----------



## Famouslastwords

penguin said:


> lol I also offered baked goods!



My boyfriend just finished a pineapple pudding cake. Would you like a piece? My cat is bugging him for some of the whipped cream frosting. Poor thing.


----------



## penguin

Famouslastwords said:


> My boyfriend just finished a pineapple pudding cake. Would you like a piece? My cat is bugging him for some of the whipped cream frosting. Poor thing.



Oh that sounds interesting! I was thinking of making my choc mint cake with cream cheese icing. maybe as cupcakes, I'm not sure. It's pure evil.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

iglooboy55 said:


> View attachment 89580
> 
> i love college
> and steve



Which definition of "steve" are we working with here?



Christov said:


>



Nice pic. And nice camera. Although the words on the front appear to be entirely gibberish.



thatgirl08 said:


> Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 89840



It's blue-purple.... was this taken under influence of a CFL lamp or crap LEDs?


----------



## Famouslastwords

CastingPearls said:


> .....................



I'm posting for all the world to see. You're pretty.:wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

penguin said:


> All daggy because I'm about to go clean the horror that is my daughter's room, but still having fun playing with the new camera app settings



Sexy braids. *spanks you and pulls your hair*


----------



## WVMountainrear

Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.



You're adorable! And I can't get over how much your cartoon avatar looks like you really look. Very cute.


----------



## penguin

Famouslastwords said:


> Sexy braids. *spanks you and pulls your hair*



Oh my. If I wasn't already going to marry you, you'd be winning me over.

This hairstyle is great for when you're doing it doggy style and want to pretend you're riding a horse.


----------



## Famouslastwords

penguin said:


> Uh oh! We're in trouble now! Very cute



Hehe thanks!



lovelylady78 said:


> You're adorable! And I can't get over how much your cartoon avatar looks like you really look. Very cute.



Thanks, I was surprised with how it turned out too. It does look a lot like me huh?



CastingPearls said:


> You are just TOO FUCKING CUTE!!!!!!!



Spank you very much.



HeavyDuty24 said:


> ok.i'll clean her room so er....spread em'!  LOL



You sure have a way with the laydees.  They should call you heavydirty, not heavyduty.


----------



## littlefairywren

Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.



There is my cutie pie! :kiss2:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

> =You sure have a way with the laydees.  They should call you heavydirty, not heavyduty.



well if you say so,but it's all in good fun.


----------



## Never2fat4me

thatgirl08 said:


> Something seems kind of off about this picture buttt I'm going to post it anyway.



Looks pretty damn cute to me! Thanks for sharing.

Chris


----------



## Never2fat4me

Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.



I hope you never get tired of hearing it, but my god you are cute, FML! Such a round, pretty face and your eyes are so beautiful and expressive. This is truly the face of a goddess.

Chris :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.



Great pics, but slightly mischievous??? That pic says Down Right Ornery!


----------



## goofy girl

....................................


----------



## daddyoh70

furious styles said:


> WU - TANG
> WU - TANG
> WU - TANG
> WU - TANG



DAMN!!! My secret is out


----------



## saffronv

Today is one of those rare occasions when I wear my hair natural 

View attachment editedsize.JPG


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

saffronv said:


> Today is one of those rare occasions when I wear my hair natural



Cute! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

daddyoh70 said:


> DAMN!!! My secret is out



SONOFABITCH!!! I just gave you rep for something else, now I wish I would have saved it for this!

Glorious.


----------



## goofy girl

saffronv said:


> Today is one of those rare occasions when I wear my hair natural



I LOVE it!!


----------



## daddyoh70

goofy girl said:


> ....................................



Great shot! I wish I lived in a Sepia colored world 



saffronv said:


> Today is one of those rare occasions when I wear my hair natural



Looks great!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> SONOFABITCH!!! I just gave you rep for something else, now I wish I would have saved it for this!
> 
> Glorious.



It's all good... rep is rep. And your rep has been returned


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> .....................



I always enjoy your photos 



penguin said:


> All daggy because I'm about to go clean the horror that is my daughter's room, but still having fun playing with the new camera app settings


I love the braids on you  I used to wear braids all the time when my hair was to my butt 




Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.


Very cute too  



goofy girl said:


> ....................................


Those are cool glasses! 



saffronv said:


> Today is one of those rare occasions when I wear my hair natural


Your hair looks great


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

penguin said:


> Oh my. If I wasn't already going to marry you, you'd be winning me over.
> 
> This hairstyle is great for when you're doing it doggy style and want to pretend you're riding a horse.



Hahahaa. Penguin, you were already far and away one of my favorite noobs, but this post totally cements it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.



Slightly mischievous... AND 100% ADORABLE!! :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> SONOFABITCH!!! I just gave you rep for something else, now I wish I would have saved it for this!
> 
> Glorious.



I repped him for it already.


----------



## daddyoh70

lovelylady78 said:


> I repped him for it already.



Yes you did. I gave you props in my 6th gold can acceptance speech for that rep also. You can read my speech here...
Daddyoh70's Golden Six Pack Speech


----------



## penguin

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahahaa. Penguin, you were already far and away one of my favorite noobs, but this post totally cements it.



lol why thank you


----------



## Famouslastwords

penguin said:


> Oh my. If I wasn't already going to marry you, you'd be winning me over.
> 
> This hairstyle is great for when you're doing it doggy style and want to pretend you're riding a horse.



Giddyup! Yeehaw!



littlefairywren said:


> There is my cutie pie! :kiss2:



I wubby woo!



Never2fat4me said:


> I hope you never get tired of hearing it, but my god you are cute, FML! Such a round, pretty face and your eyes are so beautiful and expressive. This is truly the face of a goddess.
> 
> Chris :wubu:



Wow thanks for such a nice compliment! That's really sweet of you.



daddyoh70 said:


> Great pics, but slightly mischievous??? That pic says Down Right Ornery!



Well you know. I wanted to write mwuahahahahahahahahaha but I didn't want to scare anybody.



goofy girl said:


> ....................................



Hey girlie, you're so beautiful! <3 *hugs*



daddyoh70 said:


> DAMN!!! My secret is out



Daddyoh, keepin' it gangsta. You know my cat's a gangsta too?



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Slightly mischievous... AND 100% ADORABLE!! :wubu:



Hehe, thanks Ginny, your pics are always so pretty, so I had something to strive for!


----------



## daddyoh70

Famouslastwords said:


> Daddyoh, keepin' it gangsta. You know my cat's a gangsta too?



Now look what you did, I try to come across as a diplomatic, funny guy and you all got me flashing gang signs on the internets 
And yes, your cat is the ganta mac :bow:


----------



## snuffy2000

CaptianNegro said:


> Bro! You dig the Acacia Strain!?!?!?!



One of my top favorites, Still waiting for the new Emmure to come out on the 15th, sounds sick. Super stoked!


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> I love them too!!!!





mcbeth said:


> Me too!
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu:





HayleeRose said:


> How cute. You have such an adorable smile.





Famouslastwords said:


> I've given out too much rep in the past 24 hours. =(





HottiMegan said:


> You guys are adorable



Thanks, guys :kiss2:


----------



## Paul

What a lovely picture Haylee.



HayleeRose said:


> did some shopping today and decided to take pics in the dressing room.


----------



## Isa

Taken Saturday night while enjoying one of the best chocolate shakes I've had in a long time.


----------



## Paul

Your looking good LnL and very happy.



largenlovely said:


> went out last weekend with some friends ...the flash was really bright in that dark club lol


----------



## MatthewB

Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.


Still as cute as ever, I see... :wubu:


----------



## Paul

Another couple of cute pictures. The braids suite you Penguin.



penguin said:


> All daggy because I'm about to go clean the horror that is my daughter's room, but still having fun playing with the new camera app settings


----------



## Paul

Goofy girl I love those piercing eyes. Good picture, lovely.



goofy girl said:


> ....................................


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> ....................................



I love all your pics, Goof. You are always just so present and natural.


----------



## furious styles

daddyoh70 said:


> DAMN!!! My secret is out



my man.


----------



## BBWTexan

Isa said:


> Taken Saturday night while enjoying one of the best chocolate shakes I've had in a long time.



Ohhhh... where??


----------



## mccormick

Here's another;


----------



## WomanlyHips

mccormick said:


> Here's another;



Okee, I may be in lust...

Just saying....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mccormick said:


> Here's another;


You really do take great self-portraits. I guess it helps when the subject is so easy on the eyes. 



WomanlyHips said:


> Okee, I may be in lust...
> 
> Just saying....


Just agreeing...


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> I love all your pics, Goof. You are always just so present and natural.




awwww, thanks Mossy!! 



mccormick said:


> Here's another;



Gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear

WomanlyHips said:


> Okee, I may be in lust...
> 
> Just saying....





OneWickedAngel said:


> You really do take great self-portraits. I guess it helps when the subject is so easy on the eyes.





goofy girl said:


> Gorgeous! :wubu:



Yes, yes, and yes...GREAT picture; handsome guy.


----------



## SMA413

This was on my last trip up to KS to see my sister.






And this one was from a cruise I was on last month, looking quite sunburnt. LOL


----------



## penguin

After I took a picture of my daughter with her undies on her head, looking like a pirate, my sister started this talk like a Mensa pirate day thing on facebook, and now we're all taking photos with undies on our heads.

It's really hard to take this sort of picture when said child is jumping on your back!


----------



## AmazingAmy

mccormick said:


> Here's another;



Hehe, awesome photograph, and what a cute mouth!



SMA413 said:


> This was on my last trip up to KS to see my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was from a cruise I was on last month, looking quite sunburnt. LOL



Just... whoa. You are _stunning_, lady.



penguin said:


> After I took a picture of my daughter with her undies on her head, looking like a pirate, my sister started this talk like a Mensa pirate day thing on facebook, and now we're all taking photos with undies on our heads.
> 
> It's really hard to take this sort of picture when said child is jumping on your back!



This is probably my favourite photo of you yet, Penguin. That hat is awesome on you, and I love the expression.


----------



## SMA413

AmazingAmy said:


> Just... whoa. You are _stunning_, lady.



Thanks, love! You're too adorable too!!


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> This is probably my favourite photo of you yet, Penguin. That hat is awesome on you, and I love the expression.



The 'hat' is actually a pair of undies, hah, but thank you


----------



## AmazingAmy

penguin said:


> The 'hat' is actually a pair of undies, hah, but thank you



*Sniggers*  I commented without reading! LOL, they still make an awesome hat though!!


----------



## penguin

AmazingAmy said:


> *Sniggers*  I commented without reading! LOL, they still make an awesome hat though!!



Maybe I should try to make a hat like that, but I'm wearing the undies as they were intended for now


----------



## iglooboy55

and found three things that imma wear for a long time.
1. Brand new pair of All-Stars from the 1970s.
2. Coat made in the USSR in 1974 he bought off of an ex-soldier. 
3. Hat from the St. Andrew's Links golf course when he went there on LoA.
View attachment 110131-192647.jpg

i love old things


----------



## iglooboy55

BCBeccabae said:


> having a minor love affair with my new webcam.
> a very cheesy one.


dayum gurl.


----------



## goofy girl

iglooboy55 said:


> and found three things that imma wear for a long time.
> 1. Brand new pair of All-Stars from the 1970s.
> 2. Coat made in the USSR in 1974 he bought off of an ex-soldier.
> 3. Hat from the St. Andrew's Links golf course when he went there on LoA.
> View attachment 89952
> 
> i love old things



CUTIE!!! (really love the stash you found too!!)


----------



## Isa

BBWTexan said:


> Ohhhh... where??




It was at The Counter on Washington Ave, great burgers as well.

Check out my post on the Foodee Board for a bit more info and a pic.


----------



## thatgirl08

I know I literally just posted a new picture but I like this one better, don't mind me pic whoring :]

View attachment Photo 1.jpg


----------



## SMA413

omg, your eyes are so huge and pretty!


----------



## WVMountainrear

thatgirl08 said:


> I know I literally just posted a new picture but I like this one better, don't mind me pic whoring :]
> 
> View attachment 89957



Great picture...your lashes are perfect. :bow:


----------



## mccormick

Thanks for the comment's everyone.


----------



## CastingPearls

thatgirl08 said:


> I know I literally just posted a new picture but I like this one better, don't mind me pic whoring :]
> 
> View attachment 89957


Beautiful girl.


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> This was on my last trip up to KS to see my sister.
> 
> 
> And this one was from a cruise I was on last month, looking quite sunburnt. LOL



*dayum ...LTNS....amazingly stunning .....LOOKING HAPPY!!!*


----------



## SMA413

Hahaha- thanks. I know, I've been gone for a while. I'll try to be around more.


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


> I know I literally just posted a new picture but I like this one better, don't mind me pic whoring :]
> 
> View attachment 89957



Smash Mouth's 'I can't get enough of you baby' comes to my mind when seeing your picture:

_"I can't get enough of you baby
I can't get enough of you baby
Yes it's true
Baby yes it's true
Whenever we *kiss* I get a feeling like this
I get to wishin' that there was two of you
My heart cries out more baby
It feels so nice I want your arms to wrap around me twice"_ 

You are gorgeous:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

SMA413 said:


> This was on my last trip up to KS to see my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was from a cruise I was on last month, looking quite sunburnt. LOL



Well hello cutie...:happy:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

SMA413 said:


> This was on my last trip up to KS to see my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was from a cruise I was on last month, looking quite sunburnt. LOL



Absolutely stunning.



iglooboy55 said:


> and found three things that imma wear for a long time.
> 1. Brand new pair of All-Stars from the 1970s.
> 2. Coat made in the USSR in 1974 he bought off of an ex-soldier.
> 3. Hat from the St. Andrew's Links golf course when he went there on LoA.
> View attachment 89952
> 
> i love old things



Do the shoes fit you?


----------



## BCBeccabae

iglooboy55 said:


> and found three things that imma wear for a long time.
> 1. Brand new pair of All-Stars from the 1970s.
> 2. Coat made in the USSR in 1974 he bought off of an ex-soldier.
> 3. Hat from the St. Andrew's Links golf course when he went there on LoA.
> View attachment 89952
> 
> i love old things



ahahaahah
again?
<33


----------



## OneWickedAngel

It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?


You are unforgettable (and gorgeous!!)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?



You have got to be kidding me. Surely you can't think we've forgotten such a beautiful, funny, charming woman. Glad to see you, Rai. :wubu: Gorgeous as usual.


----------



## littlefairywren

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?



I LOVE this pic of you, Rai! :happy:


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?
> 
> ...snipped adorable IMG...



Oh my, smile at me like that IRL and I'd be tempted to propose marriage.:smitten:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> You are unforgettable (and gorgeous!!)





BigBeautifulMe said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Surely you can't think we've forgotten such a beautiful, funny, charming woman. Glad to see you, Rai. :wubu: Gorgeous as usual.





littlefairywren said:


> I LOVE this pic of you, Rai! :happy:



Thank you Lainey, Ginny & Kimmy! :wubu:



imfree said:


> Oh my, smile at me like that IRL and I'd be tempted to propose marriage.:smitten:



"Forget Hell!" You just keep having those illicit thoughts of me, Edgar and you may never be given a chance to forget hell  :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## goofy girl

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?



Stunning!!!!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thank you Lainey, Ginny & Kimmy! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> "Forget Hell!" You just keep having those illicit thoughts of me, Edgar and you may never be given a chance to forget hell  :kiss2::kiss2:



Sorry Sweetie, I made a typo in my title, my bad:doh:. I should have typed "Forget, Hell!":smitten::kiss2::happy:


----------



## penguin

In keeping with the theme of me taking ridiculous photos of myself with underwear on my head, here's my new bra. I got it in the mail today, and haven't had a chance to try it on as yet, but when I do, I'm sure I'll be able to take a picture of it for the lingerie thread 

My bra cups make great bonnets.


----------



## Alicia33

penguin said:


> In keeping with the theme of me taking ridiculous photos of myself with underwear on my head, here's my new bra. I got it in the mail today, and haven't had a chance to try it on as yet, but when I do, I'm sure I'll be able to take a picture of it for the lingerie thread
> 
> My bra cups make great bonnets.




Thia reminds me of the movie 'Weird Science' where the guys wear the bras on their heads  LOL!


----------



## KittyKitten

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?



Ms. Lady, I missed you! Still as lovely as ever!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

So.... it's a little blurry, it was taken after a long day of work and I'm not wearing makeup, and apparently I need to wear a more supportive bra with this sweater, but.... it's recent. LOL






Hey, they can't all be bash photos where I'm actually wearing makeup and something cute. :happy:


----------



## imfree

Sweet Tooth said:


> So.... it's a little blurry, it was taken after a long day of work and I'm not wearing makeup, and apparently I need to wear a more supportive bra with this sweater, but.... it's recent. LOL
> 
> ..snipped lovable IMG...
> 
> Hey, they can't all be bash photos where I'm actually wearing makeup and something cute. :happy:



Aah, you look a 100% lovable to me.:happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Rai - you are stunning, but you should know that by now.



Last night before I saw TOOL live.....I waited 11 years for it, and it was FUCKING BRILLIANT. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-02-02 at 16.36 #3.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> In keeping with the theme of me taking ridiculous photos of myself with underwear on my head, here's my new bra. I got it in the mail today, and haven't had a chance to try it on as yet, but when I do, I'm sure I'll be able to take a picture of it for the lingerie thread
> 
> My bra cups make great bonnets.


I have that bra!!!! oh..YOU NUT!!!! LOL


----------



## g-squared

I just moved, so here's me in my as of yet undecorated apartment.

View attachment Photo 369.jpg


----------



## penguin

Alicia33 said:


> Thia reminds me of the movie 'Weird Science' where the guys wear the bras on their heads  LOL!



People have been putting my bras on their heads for a while now. It's kinda weird to think my boobs are head sized.



CastingPearls said:


> I have that bra!!!! oh..YOU NUT!!!! LOL



It's so pretty! I love ebay


----------



## CastingPearls

succubus_dxb said:


> Rai - you are stunning, but you should know that by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night before I saw TOOL live.....I waited 11 years for it, and it was FUCKING BRILLIANT.


You're so lovely. Great pic.


----------



## Surlysomething

succubus_dxb said:


> Rai - you are stunning, but you should know that by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night before I saw TOOL live.....I waited 11 years for it, and it was FUCKING BRILLIANT.




Great picture. I saw Tool twice back in the day and they rocked my ass off.


----------



## iglooboy55

g-squared said:


> I just moved, so here's me in my as of yet undecorated apartment.
> 
> View attachment 89998



YOU LOOK JUST LIKE JUSTIN KENSRUE FROM THRICE
http://www.altpress.com/images/features/features_DUSTIN.jpg


----------



## Paul

You said:


> Hey, they can't all be bash photos where I'm actually wearing makeup and something cute. :happy:


This is a great photo. It doesn't matter that its not a bash picture with makeup on, You are pretty regardless.:bow::blush: So there! 




Sweet Tooth said:


> So.... it's a little blurry, it was taken after a long day of work and I'm not wearing makeup, and apparently I need to wear a more supportive bra with this sweater, but.... it's recent. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they can't all be bash photos where I'm actually wearing makeup and something cute. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

goofy girl said:


> Stunning!!!!





happyface83 said:


> Ms. Lady, I missed you! Still as lovely as ever!



Thanks GG & HF! :kiss2:



imfree said:


> Sorry Sweetie, I made a typo in my title, my bad:doh:. I should have typed "Forget, Hell!":smitten::kiss2::happy:


Hee-hee!




Sweet Tooth said:


> So.... it's a little blurry, it was taken after a long day of work and I'm not wearing makeup, and apparently I need to wear a more supportive bra with this sweater, but.... it's recent. LOL
> 
> Hey, they can't all be bash photos where I'm actually wearing makeup and something cute. :happy:


Sweet-T, it's going to take far more than a simple long day and no make-up to deny your natural beauty. 



succubus_dxb said:


> Rai - you are stunning, but you should know that by now.
> 
> Last night before I saw TOOL live.....I waited 11 years for it, and it was FUCKING BRILLIANT.



Thanks doll and looks who's talking! TOOL! Awesome!



g-squared said:


> I just moved, so here's me in my as of yet undecorated apartment.



So cute (and what an adorable t-shirt  ). Congrats on the new place!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?


No one could forget that beautiful face!


----------



## tonynyc

SMA413 said:


> This was on my last trip up to KS to see my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was from a cruise I was on last month, looking quite sunburnt. LOL



*Nice pic - looks like you had a great time on your cruise...*



penguin said:


> After I took a picture of my daughter with her undies on her head, looking like a pirate, my sister started this talk like a Mensa pirate day thing on facebook, and now we're all taking photos with undies on our heads.
> 
> It's really hard to take this sort of picture when said child is jumping on your back!



*I see a new trend coming on - clever pic*



iglooboy55 said:


> and found three things that imma wear for a long time.
> 1. Brand new pair of All-Stars from the 1970s.
> 2. Coat made in the USSR in 1974 he bought off of an ex-soldier.
> 3. Hat from the St. Andrew's Links golf course when he went there on LoA.
> View attachment 89952
> 
> i love old things



*Nostalgia is great... and those are some nice finds*




thatgirl08 said:


> I know I literally just posted a new picture but I like this one better, don't mind me pic whoring :]
> 
> View attachment 89957



*Nice picture- you look great*


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - *does anyone remember me?*



*Who are you  - you look great whoever you are*:wubu:




Sweet Tooth said:


> So.... it's a little blurry, it was taken after a long day of work and I'm not wearing makeup, and apparently I need to wear a more supportive bra with this sweater, but.... it's recent. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they can't all be bash photos where I'm actually wearing makeup and something cute. :happy:



*Well you look just as nice now * :wubu:



succubus_dxb said:


> Rai - you are stunning, but you should know that by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night before I saw TOOL live.....I waited 11 years for it, and it was FUCKING BRILLIANT.



*Well your pic is "Fucking Brilliant" * :happy: :wubu:



g-squared said:


> I just moved, so here's me in my as of yet undecorated apartment.
> 
> View attachment 89998



* Hope you didn't have to move during the snowstorms- you don't seem to happy *



mccormick said:


> Here's another;



*Always something nice about a Black and White photo...*


----------



## KittyKitten

Me again stripped down of cosmetics


----------



## HeavyDuty24

excellent photos everyone!:bow:


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## Bigtigmom

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?



I love this pic of you Raivenne. Such a beautiful person!!


----------



## Bigtigmom

Franklyn said:


> Today after finishing up one set of meetings, heading to another!



Where have you been hiding? You are a very attractive man  You should post more often!


----------



## mz_puss

everyone here is looking just as beautiful as ever !


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Well, I finally bought me a camera. Was playing around with it tonight:


----------



## penguin

This me tonight  I'm pulling a funny face in the mirror picture, because I walked into the pub and all the creepy old men turned to stare. I was the only woman in there, and probably the youngest customer. It was a little silly


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> This me tonight  I'm pulling a funny face in the mirror picture, because I walked into the pub and all the creepy old men turned to stare. I was the only woman in there, and probably the youngest customer. It was a little silly




beautifully perfect photos.just amazing as always:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> *Who are you  - you look great whoever you are*:wubu:
> ...snipped...


Thanks Tony lol :kiss2:



Bigtigmom said:


> I love this pic of you Raivenne. Such a beautiful person!!



Awww, thanks BigTiig!



happyface83 said:


> Me again stripped down of cosmetics





bmann0413 said:


>





Luv2BNaughty said:


> Well, I finally bought me a camera. Was playing around with it tonight:


Looking good people!



penguin said:


> This me tonight  I'm pulling a funny face in the mirror picture, because I walked into the pub and all the creepy old men turned to stare. I was the only woman in there, and probably the youngest customer. It was a little silly



LOL! That has happened to me once or twice it is a very creepy vibe. But I can understand the stares and the drool - L:smitten:VE the dress!


----------



## Bigtigmom

penguin said:


> This me tonight  I'm pulling a funny face in the mirror picture, because I walked into the pub and all the creepy old men turned to stare. I was the only woman in there, and probably the youngest customer. It was a little silly



You look very Sassy!! Nice pics.


----------



## willowmoon

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Well, I finally bought me a camera. Was playing around with it tonight:



Beautiful pics .... as always! :wubu:


----------



## big_lad27

Couple of recent ones, the Barney teddy was a gift on my last birthday, thought I'd add him in there lol


----------



## penguin

HeavyDuty24 said:


> beautifully perfect photos.just amazing as always:bow:



Thank you so much 



OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL! That has happened to me once or twice it is a very creepy vibe. But I can understand the stares and the drool - L:smitten:VE the dress!



It was so bizarre, just having all of them turn and stare like that. By default, I was the hottest girl there, so I took it as a compliment, but it was a bit surreal. I guess it's very much an old bloke's pub.



Bigtigmom said:


> You look very Sassy!! Nice pics.



Thank you! 



big_lad27 said:


> Couple of recent ones, the Barney teddy was a gift on my last birthday, thought I'd add him in there lol



Oh you have amazing eyes!


----------



## daddyoh70

furious styles said:


> my man.



Inspired by you!!!


----------



## Bigtigmom

big_lad27 said:


> Couple of recent ones, the Barney teddy was a gift on my last birthday, thought I'd add him in there lol



Wow your eyes are amazing! Goes well with the rest if you!


----------



## Anm4521

from yesterday


----------



## Anjula

big_lad27 said:


> Couple of recent ones, the Barney teddy was a gift on my last birthday, thought I'd add him in there lol



your eyes! :wubu:


----------



## Bigtigmom

Anm4521 said:


> from yesterday



Damn look at that muscle. You must spend a decent amount of time at the gym. Very nice!!


----------



## FatAndProud

daddyoh70 said:


> At work, in my closet, er... um, I mean my office. Taking a break from the cold.



More like being hot.


----------



## Cece Larue

View attachment 166820_10150406157985721_500930720_16939067_8221219_n.jpg


About to leave to go stand in line for hours to see Alter Bridge in concert!:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Cece Larue said:


> View attachment 90096
> 
> 
> About to leave to go stand in line for hours to see Alter Bridge in concert!:wubu:



You are looking lovely, Cece. Long time no see, so welcome back


----------



## Cece Larue

littlefairywren said:


> You are looking lovely, Cece. Long time no see, so welcome back



Thanks, Darlin! Glad to be back!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

patmcf said:


> At my "work desk." 1:45 am writing a paper on the weekend. Fuck.


Very handsome. I have so done late-night papers. And all-night papers. It's awful. Hope you finish it soon!


----------



## CastingPearls

patmcf said:


> At my "work desk." 1:45 am writing a paper on the weekend. Fuck.


You're so cute!!!!


----------



## penguin

patmcf said:


> At my "work desk." 1:45 am writing a paper on the weekend. Fuck.



Oh, it just got hotter in here!


----------



## patmcf

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Very handsome. I have so done late-night papers. And all-night papers. It's awful. Hope you finish it soon!





CastingPearls said:


> You're so cute!!!!





penguin said:


> Oh, it just got hotter in here!



Thank you for the tremendously kind words. I am now finished my essay as well! Everything is turning out great


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Cece Larue said:


> View attachment 90096
> 
> 
> About to leave to go stand in line for hours to see Alter Bridge in concert!:wubu:




ok couple of things.LOL you are beautiful,you like Alter Bridge i think they are awesome.and your from Nacodoches,im originally from Palestine. :bow:


----------



## FatAndProud

patmcf said:


> At my "work desk." 1:45 am writing a paper on the weekend. Fuck.








The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Famouslastwords

patmcf said:


> At my "work desk." 1:45 am writing a paper on the weekend. Fuck.



Too sexy. Too bad he has a thing for my cougar second wifey. /jealous sniffle.


----------



## penguin

Famouslastwords said:


> Too sexy. Too bad he has a thing for my cougar second wifey. /jealous sniffle.



Wait wait wait. How many wives do you have??


----------



## Famouslastwords

penguin said:


> Wait wait wait. How many wives do you have??




Oh well, if you hadn't ditched us in chat the other day you'd know that we have four of us CastingPearls, BigBeautifulMe, You and Me are all married-don't blame me, CastingPearls decided this, apparently she wears the pants in this relationship even though I thought I kicked her out.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Cece Larue said:


> View attachment 90096
> 
> 
> About to leave to go stand in line for hours to see Alter Bridge in concert!:wubu:



Looking good, hun:wubu:


----------



## penguin

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh well, if you hadn't ditched us in chat the other day you'd know that we have four of us CastingPearls, BigBeautifulMe, You and Me are all married-don't blame me, CastingPearls decided this, apparently she wears the pants in this relationship even though I thought I kicked her out.



I had a good reason to leave! Though I don't remember what my reason was now lol.


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> It's been awhile since I last posted here - does anyone remember me?



Damn!!! Bout time, I was getting ready to call my friends at the NYPD and put an APB out on you. Great pic, love that smile...


----------



## AmazingAmy

Cece Larue said:


> View attachment 90096
> 
> 
> About to leave to go stand in line for hours to see Alter Bridge in concert!:wubu:



Awesome photo, you are so pretty!



patmcf said:


> At my "work desk." 1:45 am writing a paper on the weekend. Fuck.



On nom nom.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Living in Arizona it doesnt get very cold during the winter, so I get super excited when it gets cold enough for layers and I get to actuallybwear a coat.


----------



## KingColt

today, having a smoothie. They´re the best. 

View attachment Picture 11.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Living in Arizona it doesnt get very cold during the winter, so I get super excited when it gets cold enough for layers and I get to actuallybwear a coat.



Hehe, I'm like you Hozay - I love chillier weather because I like jumpers and scarves and boots and nice coats. I don't much like my hair being beaten up by the wind and rain that comes with it, but we all suffer for fashion at some point.  You look gooood too, man!


----------



## thatgirl08

KingColt said:


> today, having a smoothie. They´re the best.



It looks like you're drinking peanut butter!


----------



## patmcf

FatAndProud said:


> The resemblance is uncanny.



hahahaha ... 

*VH1 Reporter:* Derek, are you worried about Hansel? *
Derek Zoolander:* Uhh, not as much as I'm worried about Gretel.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

imfree said:


> Aah, you look a 100% lovable to me.:happy:





Paul said:


> You said:This is a great photo. It doesn't matter that its not a bash picture with makeup on, You are pretty regardless.:bow::blush: So there!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Sweet-T, it's going to take far more than a simple long day and no make-up to deny your natural beauty.





tonynyc said:


> *Well you look just as nice now * :wubu:



Aww, you guys! Thanks. :blush: And thanks to everyone who sent sweet comments in rep. :wubu:


----------



## Anm4521

Bigtigmom said:


> Damn look at that muscle. You must spend a decent amount of time at the gym. Very nice!!


thank you


----------



## CastingPearls

Cece Larue said:


> About to leave to go stand in line for hours to see Alter Bridge in concert!:wubu:



Looking great Cece!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Living in Arizona it doesnt get very cold during the winter, so I get super excited when it gets cold enough for layers and I get to actuallybwear a coat.



You're too freakin cute!



KingColt said:


> today, having a smoothie. They´re the best.



Nice pic!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Living in Arizona it doesnt get very cold during the winter, so I get super excited when it gets cold enough for layers and I get to actuallybwear a coat.




You look very handsome and dapper, Mr.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Famouslastwords said:


> Oh well, if you hadn't ditched us in chat the other day you'd know that we have four of us CastingPearls, BigBeautifulMe, You and Me are all married-don't blame me, CastingPearls decided this, apparently she wears the pants in this relationship even though I thought I kicked her out.



:wubu:

lmao. You guys are hilarious.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Living in Arizona it doesnt get very cold during the winter, so I get super excited when it gets cold enough for layers and I get to actually wear a coat.



Very handsome.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

So here it goes


----------



## Linda

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> So here it goes



Wow your eyes are amazing!


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Linda said:


> Wow your eyes are amazing!



Thank you! They match the color of my hair it seems


----------



## daddyoh70

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> So here it goes





Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Thank you! They match the color of my hair it seems



Great pic! That hair-eye thing is pretty amazing. Please continue posting so we can study this phenomen further.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

daddyoh70 said:


> Great pic! That hair-eye thing is pretty amazing. Please continue posting so we can study this phenomen further.



The only other current picture of myself (taken with a crappy phone cam)...the hair-eye matching is still visible....slightly.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> So here it goes



I have super dark brown eyes and there's nothing exciting about them. 

I always wanted eyes like yours.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> So here it goes



You're so pretty!:wubu:


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have super dark brown eyes and there's nothing exciting about them.
> 
> I always wanted eyes like yours.



Thank you! Dark brown eyes are mysterious and attractive in their own way!


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Oldtimer76 said:


> You're so pretty!:wubu:



Aww, why thank you. :blush:


----------



## Oirish

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> So here it goes



Very cute pic  Youve got gorgeous eyes and hair.


----------



## Gingembre

Kelsey, you are such a DOLL! Too cute. :happy:


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Oirish said:


> Very cute pic  Youve got gorgeous eyes and hair.



Why thank you sir. :blush:


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Gingembre said:


> Kelsey, you are such a DOLL! Too cute. :happy:



Hehe thank you!


----------



## LivingCanvas

Christov said:


>



Hello handsome. =]


----------



## patmcf

happyface83 said:


> ...............



Beautiful.


----------



## mszwebs

Two pics from my birthday last weekend...


View attachment 167575_680755533983_69203131_37927807_3304823_n.jpg


View attachment 181390_680755818413_69203131_37927823_855144_n.jpg


----------



## mccormick

here's two more; I got bored. I have the same pose in both, schweet


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

mccormick said:


> here's two more; I got bored. I have the same pose in both, schweet
> 
> VERY handsome. :happy:


----------



## LivingCanvas

I should never let my friends hold a camera while they're at my house.

Holy shit, Batman...it's huge. [Sorry, guys...]


----------



## goofy girl

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> So here it goes



so pretty!!! :wubu:



mszwebs said:


> Two pics from my birthday last weekend...



Gorgeous as always! 



mccormick said:


> here's two more; I got bored. I have the same pose in both, schweet



SEXY



LivingCanvas said:


> I should never let my friends hold a camera while they're at my house.
> 
> Holy shit, Batman...it's huge. [Sorry, guys...]



Love it!! :happy:


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

goofy girl said:


> so pretty!!! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so so much :blush:


----------



## goofy girl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Living in Arizona it doesnt get very cold during the winter, so I get super excited when it gets cold enough for layers and I get to actuallybwear a coat.





oh so handsome!!



KingColt said:


> today, having a smoothie. They´re the best.



love it!!


so many cuties here :wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

mszwebs said:


> Two pics from my birthday last weekend...
> 
> 
> View attachment 90129
> 
> 
> View attachment 90130



Wow! Looking great, MszWebs:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

LivingCanvas said:


> I should never let my friends hold a camera while they're at my house.
> 
> Holy shit, Batman...it's huge. [Sorry, guys...]



Natural beauty:wubu: I like your style, hun:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mszwebs said:


> Two pics from my birthday last weekend...



Wow you look stunning in that black dress- fabulous photo :bow:



patmcf said:


> At my "work desk." 1:45 am writing a paper on the weekend. Fuck.



Looking good 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Living in Arizona it doesnt get very cold during the winter, so I get super excited when it gets cold enough for layers and I get to actually wear a coat.



Love the smile Jose- looking good!





KingColt said:


> today, having a smoothie. They´re the best.



Cute


----------



## KingColt

thatgirl08 said:


> It looks like you're drinking peanut butter!



it was a Mango/orange smoothie, but hell did it ever look like Peanut Butter! I didn´t see that and now I can´t unsee it. Kinda disturbs my relationship with it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KingColt said:


> it was a Mango/orange smoothie, but hell did it ever look like Peanut Butter! I didn´t see that and now I can´t unsee it. Kinda disturbs my relationship with it




No worries- just try a peanut butter milkshake from Sonic and you'll get over it


----------



## OneWickedAngel

My goodness! The pages just exploded with beautiful people!!!

Looking good every one!

Thanks DaddyOh, but what's with the potential APB? I thought I could always be found in your heart :batting: :batting: .


----------



## KingColt

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No worries- just try a peanut butter milkshake from Sonic and you'll get over it



see that´s the thing, we don´t have Sonic in Germany. So I´m trapped. but then again, peanut butter is delicious, so


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LivingCanvas said:


> snip snip!
> I should never let my friends hold a camera while they're at my house.
> 
> Holy shit, Batman...it's huge. [Sorry, guys...]



dearest Ms. Canvas, 

I would be willing to do legal, illegal, speaking and/or unspeakable things for that batman tumbler. Please get back to me


----------



## LivingCanvas

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> dearest Ms. Canvas,
> 
> I would be willing to do legal, illegal, speaking and/or unspeakable things for that batman tumbler. Please get back to me



Haha, I've heard that a few times regarding my DC tumblers, Alvin and the Chipmunk/Chipette, and Muppet's glasses.


----------



## AuntHen

...this is what I look like thinking about and waiting to see the *most *beautiful boy in the world! Cheesy? Yes. Do I care? No. I would make an even bigger fool out of myself for *him *:blush::happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

fat9276 said:


> ...this is what I look like thinking about and waiting to see the *most *beautiful boy in the world! Cheesy? Yes. Do I care? No. I would make an even bigger fool out of myself for *him *:blush::happy:



Awww..totally beautiful pics! I know this expression, all too well! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> ...this is what I look like thinking about and waiting to see the *most *beautiful boy in the world! Cheesy? Yes. Do I care? No. I would make an even bigger fool out of myself for *him *:blush::happy:


Very sweet pics! You look dreamy.


----------



## CastingPearls

mszwebs said:


> Two pics from my birthday last weekend...
> 
> 
> View attachment 90129
> 
> 
> View attachment 90130


You look great! Love your style.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LivingCanvas said:


> I should never let my friends hold a camera while they're at my house.
> 
> Holy shit, Batman...it's huge. [Sorry, guys...]




BATMAN CUP I WANT! lol but beautiful photo pretty lady.:bow: love the glasses as well so sexy.


----------



## LivingCanvas

HeavyDuty24 said:


> BATMAN CUP I WANT! lol but beautiful photo pretty lady.:bow: love the glasses as well so sexy.



Thank you. :]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> ...this is what I look like thinking about and waiting to see the *most *beautiful boy in the world! Cheesy? Yes. Do I care? No. I would make an even bigger fool out of myself for *him *:blush::happy:




This is tooooo incredibly cute- Love it!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LivingCanvas said:


> Thank you. :]




much welcome.:bow:


----------



## DJ_S

Recent radio show visit


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> ...this is what I look like thinking about and waiting to see the *most *beautiful boy in the world! Cheesy? Yes. Do I care? No. I would make an even bigger fool out of myself for *him *:blush::happy:



Aww, so darned cute! I love it!:wubu:



DJ_S said:


> Recent radio show visit



Looky you! The self-confidence just oozes from this!


----------



## spiritangel

fat9276 said:


> ...this is what I look like thinking about and waiting to see the *most *beautiful boy in the world! Cheesy? Yes. Do I care? No. I would make an even bigger fool out of myself for *him *:blush::happy:



I love these pics effects and all I can already see them on a scrapbook page lol just gorgeous


----------



## aocutiepi

fat9276 said:


> ...this is what I look like thinking about and waiting to see the *most *beautiful boy in the world! Cheesy? Yes. Do I care? No. I would make an even bigger fool out of myself for *him *:blush::happy:



You look fantastic. What sweet pictures.

I must also add... the heart effect around your bewbs rocked my world, lol. :wubu:



DJ_S said:


> Recent radio show visit



You look so polished. Great picture. Love the hat!


----------



## aocutiepi

I am doing that 30 Day Photo Challenge thingy on Facebook and since I was all dressed up for work the other day, I took this picture of me: 

View attachment fbookphoto.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

I call this one "The Melancholy Self".


----------



## Linda

Blackjack said:


> I call this one "The Melancholy Self".



Well if I didn't rep you for your fabulous pictures I could have repped you fo this one.

Great pic.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Blackjack said:


> I call this one "The Melancholy Self".



You need to get Pikachu down off that shelf to cheer you up!


----------



## KittyKitten

aocutiepi said:


> I am doing that 30 Day Photo Challenge thingy on Facebook and since I was all dressed up for work the other day, I took this picture of me:




You are so pretty! Your screename fits you!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Blackjack said:


> I call this one "The Melancholy Self".



I call the one . . . Bad ass mother fucker!


----------



## aocutiepi

happyface83 said:


> You are so pretty! Your screename fits you!



Aww, thanks happyface! :blush:


----------



## Paul

You have a very beautiful smile.



aocutiepi said:


> I am doing that 30 Day Photo Challenge thingy on Facebook and since I was all dressed up for work the other day, I took this picture of me:


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> I call this one "The Melancholy Self".



get inside me.


----------



## Blackjack

Linda said:


> Well if I didn't rep you for your fabulous pictures I could have repped you fo this one.
> 
> Great pic.



I think that the other one deserves the rep more, but thank you!



AmazingAmy said:


> You need to get Pikachu down off that shelf to cheer you up!



Hahaha... I totally forgot that was in the pic. Being reminded of it cheered me up, anyways, so thanks!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I call the one . . . Bad ass mother fucker!



Haha... hardly, but I suppose I sort of look like one, eh?



Saoirse said:


> get inside me.



It's never been put so bluntly before. No, I have a few times. In any case, I don't hear it often enough, so I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kayrae

Stop appreciating and get inside her already.


----------



## LovelyLiz

aocutiepi said:


> I am doing that 30 Day Photo Challenge thingy on Facebook and since I was all dressed up for work the other day, I took this picture of me:



So pretty!!!


----------



## Saoirse

kayrae said:


> Stop appreciating and get inside her already.



i like this


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## Ruffie

Web cam shot yesterday before heading to work. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-02-08 at 09.41.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Ruffie said:


> Web cam shot yesterday before heading to work.


 
I love your shortie hair, lady.


----------



## Saoirse

me+bestie <3 

View attachment bestiesss.jpg


----------



## bigcutiekitkat

I hope these will qualify for a Most recent pic of me??? A good friend of mine sketched these.. aren't they the coolest???

:bow:Bows to Mr. Mike !!! 

View attachment Kat002.jpg


View attachment Kat003.jpg


View attachment downsized_1211100935.jpg


----------



## StaySafeTonight

See.... This is what happens when you give me a new webcam. This is an issue.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

This is me..all scary...after like 2 solid days of writing....totally burned out


----------



## Christov

Going for the Marcel Marceau look.

Also:


----------



## AnnMarie

I work. A lot.

It's cold there. Often. 

Tunes are required. 

View attachment purp2.jpg


----------



## Bigtigmom

Christov said:


> Going for the Marcel Marceau look.
> 
> Also:



LOL Cute and Funny, awesome combo!! Nice pics as usual. :happy:


----------



## Paul

AnneMarie,
Always such cute pictures. I hope you get time for some rest. Stay warm.


AnnMarie said:


> I work. A lot.
> 
> It's cold there. Often.
> 
> Tunes are required.


----------



## KittyKitten

Christov said:


> Going for the Marcel Marceau look.
> 
> Also:



Love your crazy ass!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

recent as in today and yesterday . . . still trying to venture off the BHM board. I really like the lounge. But there's so much to keep up with here. 






and . . .


----------



## KittyKitten

patmcf said:


> Beautiful.



Coming from a gorgeous lad as yourself, that makes me smile. Thanks!


----------



## AmazingAmy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> recent as in today and yesterday . . . still trying to venture off the BHM board. I really like the lounge. But there's so much to keep up with here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and . . .



Looking good, mister! :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> recent as in today and yesterday . . . still trying to venture off the BHM board. I really like the lounge. But there's so much to keep up with here.



Hozay--you're just too cute!!! <pinches cheek>


----------



## Mathias

Just listening to music...


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> Just listening to music...


You look great Matt!


----------



## CastingPearls

Today .... I just realized I'm stuck on this pose. 

View attachment lainey2-11-11blue1.jpg


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Today .... I just realized I'm stuck on this pose.



Very pretty Elaine! :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CastingPearls said:


> Today .... I just realized I'm stuck on this pose.




wow SOOOOO pretty and beautiful and perfect.:bow:


----------



## aocutiepi

CastingPearls said:


> Today .... I just realized I'm stuck on this pose.



But it's a good pose! Very pretty, lady!


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Today .... I just realized I'm stuck on this pose.



Smashing as always. Man, that atlantic ocean's a bitch.


----------



## Alicia33

CastingPearls said:


> Today .... I just realized I'm stuck on this pose.



Very pretty! :wubu:


----------



## None

Bought blublockers at Good Will today for 2 bucks.


----------



## penguin

I'm feeling all pretty today.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> I'm feeling all pretty today.




wow your feeling it and looking it as well.:wubu::bow: you are always breathe-takingly gorgeous.


----------



## Inhibited

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow your feeling it and looking it as well.:wubu::bow: you are always breathe-takingly gorgeous.



I second that.... heaps pretty


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Inhibited said:


> I second that.... heaps pretty




yes i agree,very nice shot.


----------



## mccormick

Sorry, my mirror was hella dirty.


----------



## penguin

Inhibited said:


> I second that.... heaps pretty





HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow your feeling it and looking it as well.:wubu::bow: you are always breathe-takingly gorgeous.



Thank you  It felt good to be out feeling so pretty today, too


----------



## shuefly pie

mccormick said:


> Sorry, my mirror was hella dirty.


Verah, verah nice!


----------



## shuefly pie

penguin said:


> I'm feeling all pretty today.


I know a lady never tells. but for the love of pete...

How old are you?

You look so damn young. 

**jealous**


----------



## shuefly pie

CastingPearls said:


> Today .... I just realized I'm stuck on this pose.


If it ain't broke, don't fix it!

Pretty, pretty as always.


----------



## shuefly pie

/end serial posting

:blush:


----------



## penguin

shuefly pie said:


> I know a lady never tells. but for the love of pete...
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> You look so damn young.
> 
> **jealous**



Tomorrow I'll have been 34 for a month!


----------



## shuefly pie

penguin said:


> Tomorrow I'll have been 34 for a month!


darker shade of **jealous**


----------



## penguin

shuefly pie said:


> darker shade of **jealous**



lol you're very kind  I don't feel 34. I often have the mentality of a 12 year old boy. Well, when it comes to thinks like fart jokes and toilet humour, anyway


----------



## Jigen

Famouslastwords said:


> Looking slightly mischievous.



Looking BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Linda

Mathias said:


> Just listening to music...



You are so photogenic Matt, Great pic. Your smile lights up a room I bet!


----------



## Surlysomething

mccormick said:


> Sorry, my mirror was hella dirty.



I feel hella dirty when I look at your pictures.


----------



## mccormick

Surlysomething said:


> I feel hella dirty when I look at your pictures.



lol and whats that mean


----------



## Surlysomething

mccormick said:


> lol and whats that mean




Haha. I can't say it here as i'm probably old enough to be your mother.

Ugh.


----------



## patmcf

CastingPearls said:


> Today .... I just realized I'm stuck on this pose.



GORGEOUS


----------



## goofy girl

a few weeks ago  and the second was apparently me on New Year Eve. I guess I fell asleep and Steve woke me up just before midnight and gave me glow sticks to celebrate with.I have no recollection of this. Man, am I a one woman party or what...


----------



## LovelyLiz

goofy girl said:


> a few weeks ago  and the second was apparently me on New Year Eve. I guess I fell asleep and Steve woke me up just before midnight and gave me glow sticks to celebrate with.I have no recollection of this. Man, am I a one woman party or what...



LOVE your glasses! (Have I said that before?) Anyway, adorable pics, lots of personality.


----------



## mccormick

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. I can't say it here as i'm probably old enough to be your mother.
> 
> Ugh.


 

PM me some details. lol

Your not my mother so I dont care haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:

Screw you, 40.


----------



## goofy girl

mcbeth said:


> LOVE your glasses! (Have I said that before?) Anyway, adorable pics, lots of personality.



LOL Thanks!!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

goofy girl said:


> a few weeks ago  and the second was apparently me on New Year Eve. I guess I fell asleep and Steve woke me up just before midnight and gave me glow sticks to celebrate with.I have no recollection of this. Man, am I a one woman party or what...




cute.:happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Surlysomething said:


> Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:
> 
> Screw you, 40.




wow SO pretty.VERY radiant...:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:
> 
> Screw you, 40.


Your hair came out beautiful!!!


----------



## SuperMishe

Most recent pic of me 

View attachment me xmas eve 2010.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks everyone. 

Hopefully my hair calms down a bit...I think it's still in shock from 3.5 hours in a salon chair. I know my butt is.


----------



## CastingPearls

goofy girl said:


> a few weeks ago  and the second was apparently me on New Year Eve. I guess I fell asleep and Steve woke me up just before midnight and gave me glow sticks to celebrate with.I have no recollection of this. Man, am I a one woman party or what...



I really like your glasses!



SuperMishe said:


> Most recent pic of me



Great smile!


----------



## Deacone

Me and J_JP_M for his 23rd birthday, so this is like...a week old 






We went as Joker and Harley Quinn ^_^


----------



## thatgirl08

Surlysomething said:


> Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:
> 
> Screw you, 40.



I absolutely fucking LOVE your hair. You look gorgeous!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ruffie said:


> Web cam shot yesterday before heading to work.



lovely, lady!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Deacone said:


> Me and J_JP_M for his 23rd birthday, so this is like...a week old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went as Joker and Harley Quinn ^_^



Dude, awesome job on the makeup and hair:bow:
Cute pic!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruffie said:


> Web cam shot yesterday before heading to work.



Beautiful Lady!



Saoirse said:


> me+bestie <3



Nice shot- you look happy together 



Mathias said:


> Just listening to music...



Still cute!



aocutiepi said:


> I am doing that 30 Day Photo Challenge thingy on Facebook and since I was all dressed up for work the other day, I took this picture of me:



Lovely!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

goofy girl said:


> a few weeks ago  and the second was apparently me on New Year Eve. I guess I fell asleep and Steve woke me up just before midnight and gave me glow sticks to celebrate with.I have no recollection of this. Man, am I a one woman party or what...



Love the pics, but an extra ahahahaha on the glow stick you hard core party girl you!




Surlysomething said:


> Got my hair did today. And no glasses. :happy:
> 
> Screw you, 40.


You look fantastic! Really like the hair!



SuperMishe said:


> Most recent pic of me


That's a gorgeous red on you Mishe!



Deacone said:


> Me and J_JP_M for his 23rd birthday, so this is like...a week old
> 
> We went as Joker and Harley Quinn ^_^


Nice make-up job!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks again, everyone. You've all been very sweet. :blush:


----------



## Saoirse

and just because i <3 this dress


----------



## Blackjack

Saoirse said:


> and just because i <3 this dress



I was gonna rep you, but the system hates me and wouldn't let me. But you look good in that dress.


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> I was gonna rep you, but the system hates me and wouldn't let me. But you look good in that dress.




:wubu::wubu:

lol thanks beej


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Saoirse said:


> and just because i <3 this dress


 too!

I love that dress



Blackjack said:


> I was gonna rep you, but the system hates me and wouldn't let me. But you look good in that dress.



Got her!!!


----------



## shuefly pie

Saoirse said:


> ...and just because i <3 this dress


Adorable! 

And the dress is too.


----------



## Saoirse

OneWickedAngel said:


> too!
> 
> I love that dress
> 
> 
> 
> Got her!!!



thanks OWA! 



shuefly pie said:


> Adorable!
> 
> And the dress is too.



too kind! :blush:


----------



## DJ_S

OneWickedAngel said:


> Looky you! The self-confidence just oozes from this!





aocutiepi said:


> You look so polished. Great picture. Love the hat!



Thank you ladies


----------



## Saoirse

also, im too lazy to look for the appropriate thread so it goes here.



taken for a special friend in anticipation of his upcoming roadtrip to my home. told him im gonna look like that the whole time he's here. he's pretty happy about it. 

View attachment 20110214000620.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Saoirse said:


> also, im too lazy to look for the appropriate thread so it goes here.
> 
> 
> 
> taken for a special friend in anticipation of his upcoming roadtrip to my home. told him im gonna look like that the whole time he's here. he's pretty happy about it.




o yes that works just fine.:bow: great photo.


----------



## snuggletiger

nice necklace


----------



## snuggletiger

nice necklace


----------



## Wagimawr

Saoirse said:


> taken for a special friend in anticipation of his upcoming roadtrip to my home. told him im gonna look like that the whole time he's here. he's pretty happy about it.


You will, for his sake, move out from behind the ukulele now and again, yes?


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Me! this isnt the only thread I have posted this in, but oh well. 

View attachment 100_2722.JPG


----------



## Jah

A recent picture of me 

View attachment recent pic of me.jpg


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Jah said:


> A recent picture of me



Your a Hottie!!!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Jah said:


> A recent picture of me



Wow!:blush:


----------



## Saoirse

HeavyDuty24 said:


> o yes that works just fine.:bow: great photo.



thanks! I kinda like it too!



snuggletiger said:


> nice necklace



i love my peace sign necklace... wear it everyday! 



Wagimawr said:


> You will, for his sake, move out from behind the ukulele now and again, yes?



maybe once or twice. hes a musician himself so I think the uke might be in bed with us... lol!


----------



## Paul

Good picture. Love the hair.


Jah said:


> A recent picture of me


----------



## Never2fat4me

So what you're saying is he's looking forward to you playing the ukele for him? 

Chris




Saoirse said:


> also, im too lazy to look for the appropriate thread so it goes here.
> 
> 
> 
> taken for a special friend in anticipation of his upcoming roadtrip to my home. told him im gonna look like that the whole time he's here. he's pretty happy about it.


----------



## Deacone

lololol I got bored


----------



## Jon Blaze

On Skype with family.
Mom, Popps, and my Niece.  

View attachment family.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

Deacone said:


> lololol I got bored



Snrrrk. Oh my dog.


----------



## KHayes666

Jon Blaze said:


> On Skype with family.
> Mom, Popps, and my Niece.



now THAT is awesome.


----------



## Deacone

Jon Blaze said:


> On Skype with family.
> Mom, Popps, and my Niece.



Best smiley faces EVER!


----------



## mz_puss

Jah said:


> A recent picture of me



very cute you have lovely eyes



Deacone said:


> lololol I got bored



Naaww you adorable-ness 



Jon Blaze said:


> On Skype with family.
> Mom, Popps, and my Niece.



Naaawwwwwssss just the biggest nawwwsss your family is so lovely Jon


----------



## Allie Cat

Cross-posted from the fashion forum:


----------



## goofy girl

Jon Blaze said:


> On Skype with family.
> Mom, Popps, and my Niece.



How can you not love this?? You all look so happy. I want to be in your family


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jon Blaze said:


> On Skype with family.
> Mom, Popps, and my Niece.



You win the best smile of all time award.


----------



## goofy girl

mcbeth said:


> You win the best smile of all time award.



I know, right? A Jon Blaze smile can make the worst of days better.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.


----------



## Tanuki

Me.. Posing XD


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.



Just about every picture with you in it is sexy :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.




ok couple of things.lol

1.you have posted here in awhile? why? you sooo should have been lol
2.nice bathroom.
3.great pic.

lol


----------



## Alicia33

Here is one that is alittle better quality 

View attachment 100_1135.JPG


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Alicia33 said:


> Here is one that is alittle better quality




wow pretty.:happy:


----------



## Alicia33

Thanks  Most pics I take I smile with my mouth open, so now you know what I look like with my mouth closed

I took CastingPearls advice and made it my avatar


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Alicia33 said:


> Thanks  Most pics I take I smile with my mouth open, so now you know what I look like with my mouth closed
> 
> I took CastingPearls advice and made it my avatar




o that is great.  well either way you are pretty,with your eyes open or closed.:bow: and CastingPearls is smart listen to her grand ol- knowledge.lol


----------



## Mishty

Taken on Valentines night before I went out. 

View attachment 180689_1909827910628_1389758866_32264295_442447_n.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.



Dang! You look hot in red! Do we get to hear what you were all dressed up for???? 



Mishty said:


> Taken on Valentines night before I went out.



Nice pic! That makeup really does look great on you.


----------



## Never2fat4me

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.



The lady in red is definitely very sexy! Great pic of you, BBMe. Thanks for sharing!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## mz_puss

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.





Alicia33 said:


> Here is one that is alittle better quality





Tanuki said:


> Me.. Posing XD





Mishty said:


> Taken on Valentines night before I went out.



YOU all look wonderfully beautiful ladies


----------



## Deacone

lolololol.


----------



## Gingembre

Tanuki said:


> Me.. Posing XD



Gorgeous hair!


----------



## ritz

:smitten:Sexy Red that's nice picture BB Me


----------



## Allie Cat

Aw, nobody noticed the pictures I posted. I guess it makes sense though considering who posted right after me


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nose_body_knows said:


> Me! this isnt the only thread I have posted this in, but oh well.





Jah said:


> A recent picture of me





Alicia Rose said:


> Cross-posted from the fashion forum:





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.





Tanuki said:


> Me.. Posing XD





Alicia33 said:


> Here is one that is alittle better quality





Mishty said:


> Taken on Valentines night before I went out.


BAM!! The thread just e-x-p-l-o-d-e-d with the LOOKIN' GOOD! 



Deacone said:


> lololol I got bored





Deacone said:


> lolololol.


AHAHAAHAHA - You need to revive the Goofy Picture Thread with these gems!



Jon Blaze said:


> On Skype with family.
> Mom, Popps, and my Niece.
> 
> 
> goofy girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? A Jon Blaze smile can make the worst of days better.
Click to expand...

*QFT!*


----------



## Alicia33

Alicia Rose said:


> Aw, nobody noticed the pictures I posted. I guess it makes sense though considering who posted right after me



Awww, Alicia I noticed your pics, very lovely:wubu:


----------



## imfree

Deacone said:


> lolololol.



Very cute, but your post needed a song. Here ya' go!

Myron Floren-Chicken Dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdFIXsrjkXI


----------



## Allie Cat

OneWickedAngel said:


> BAM!! The thread just e-x-p-l-o-d-e-d with the LOOKIN' GOOD!!





Alicia33 said:


> Awww, Alicia I noticed your pics, very lovely:wubu:



Aww, y'all are sweet  :happy:


----------



## Deacone

imfree said:


> Very cute, but your post needed a song. Here ya' go!
> 
> Myron Floren-Chicken Dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdFIXsrjkXI



Hahaha that's fantastic!! :bow:


----------



## imfree

Deacone said:


> Hahaha that's fantastic!! :bow:



Some things just go together, like chicken suits and that polka!:doh: Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Oldtimer76

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.



Oh dear, you look breathtaking!:smitten:


----------



## EtobicokeFA

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.



Breathtaking photo.


----------



## furious styles

if you like this picture, why not check out a beat i made : http://www.vimeo.com/20004414


----------



## Alicia33

Vintage type pics I took tonight 

View attachment Picture 582.jpg


View attachment Picture 580.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Alicia33 said:


> Vintage type pics I took tonight




man really love this.great photo,i have always loved and appreciated vintage beauty.the best kind at times.:bow:


----------



## penguin

I've started using some new hair products today, and check out how gorgeous these curls are!


----------



## WVMountainrear

penguin said:


> I've started using some new hair products today, and check out how gorgeous these curls are!



Love 'em, lady! :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> I've started using some new hair products today, and check out how gorgeous these curls are!




.....wow is the word.simply stunning as always.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Okay, it's a bit old now... but it's the most recent. This is from September 2010.

I don't usually take a lot of photos except for when I go on vacation. 

View attachment 149670_457352116237_577866237_5823367_2262780_n.jpg


----------



## mz_puss

Alicia33 said:


> Vintage type pics I took tonight



Very pretty !


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Okay, it's a bit old now... but it's the most recent. This is from September 2010.
> 
> I don't usually take a lot of photos except for when I go on vacation.




cool pic.


----------



## Tad

penguin said:


> I've started using some new hair products today, and check out how gorgeous these curls are!



Wow, that is serious 'run your fingers through it' hair!


----------



## LovelyLiz

penguin said:


> I've started using some new hair products today, and check out how gorgeous these curls are!



They are gorgeous! What kind of products do you use? I have wavy hair that is sometimes curly-ish and am always looking for new stuff (tho lately I've been really pleased with Be Curly by Aveda).


----------



## Blackhawk2293

HeavyDuty24 said:


> cool pic.



Thanks

The girl that took the photo is one of my oldest friends and normally when we take photos of each other we do certain looks or poses in them and so my trademark tends to be the "what the fuck" look. LOL

She normally has one of those reality show style attention seeking looks in hers. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Having fun on my first snowday! 

View attachment snowday2 (520 x 780).jpg


----------



## penguin

lovelylady78 said:


> Love 'em, lady! :bow:





HeavyDuty24 said:


> .....wow is the word.simply stunning as always.





Tad said:


> Wow, that is serious 'run your fingers through it' hair!





mcbeth said:


> They are gorgeous! What kind of products do you use? I have wavy hair that is sometimes curly-ish and am always looking for new stuff (tho lately I've been really pleased with Be Curly by Aveda).



Thanks everyone  I'm using Herbal Essence's Tousle Me Softly shampoo and conditioner, and Schwarzkopf's Curl Flex shine creme. I'm not sure which one made the bigger difference, but WOW I'm in love


----------



## Inhibited

penguin said:


> I've started using some new hair products today, and check out how gorgeous these curls are!



Wow am heaps jealous you look amazing..


----------



## penguin

Inhibited said:


> Wow am heaps jealous you look amazing..



thank you  I'm so happy I chose these products! I love having curls like this


----------



## Inhibited

penguin said:


> thank you  I'm so happy I chose these products! I love having curls like this



I have straight hair and try to get the messy bed hair curls but it never works


----------



## penguin

Inhibited said:


> I have straight hair and try to get the messy bed hair curls but it never works



I have naturally wavy/curly hair, though the longer it is the straighter it gets. My daughter has these perfect ringlets when she lets me wash and brush it properly. I need products like this to get my hair anything like hers


----------



## Allie Cat

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Having fun on my first snowday!



This might fit better in the 'sexiest pics in clothes' thread. But no matter where it is, you're beautiful :wubu:


----------



## Tracii

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Having fun on my first snowday!




Oh yeah hot enough to melt all the snow for miles around!


----------



## frankman

Let the truth be told: 

View attachment pics of me.JPG


----------



## WVMountainrear

frankman said:


> Let the truth be told:




Hahahaha...love them! I need to go rep Elaine now.


----------



## CastingPearls

You're welcome!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Alicia33 said:


> Vintage type pics I took tonight



Beautiful Southern Belle indeed!



penguin said:


> I've started using some new hair products today, and check out how gorgeous these curls are!



Very nice!


And thanks for all the love everyone!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Frankman - Wow, you don't look anything like I'd pictured you in my head. Awesome. lol! Great pics. Good job, Lainey!


----------



## frankman

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Frankman - Wow, you don't look anything like I'd pictured you in my head. Awesome. lol! Great pics. Good job, Lainey!



you pictured more shirt?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Uh, yes, we'll go with that.


----------



## Paul

Adorable...!


SuperSizedAngie said:


> Having fun on my first snowday!


----------



## bmann0413

Thinking about changing my "nice guy" image. What do you think? 

View attachment imageserver.php.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Snao of me with the web cam on a cold -38C day. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-02-18 at 10.37.jpg


----------



## Bigtigmom

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.



I always love your clothing, very nice!!



Alicia33 said:


> Here is one that is alittle better quality



Very pretty! I love your blue eyes. 


Mishty said:


> Taken on Valentines night before I went out.



This pic looks like it should be a cosmetics ad. You're a beautiful girl.


Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## The Orange Mage

(clickable, and apologies for how bad my cameraphone and mirror are, and if the thumbnail is sideways LOL, because the picture itself is correct)

wonderful gift of an early spring day...comfy and barefoot


----------



## Surlysomething

bmann0413 said:


> Thinking about changing my "nice guy" image. What do you think?


 

I'm so scared. Haha


----------



## Your Plump Princess

New Hair! :wubu:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Your Plump Princess said:


> New Hair! :wubu:



So pretty!


----------



## thatgirl08

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.




I bought this same dress in black and it looked dumb as hell on me.. it looks awesome on you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks.  The only downside is I can't wear it as a dress, lol. You can see the end of it if you look at the bottom right of it. It'd be just a SMIDGE obscene if I went out in public like that.


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> New Hair! :wubu:
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Beautiful smile and pic, YPP. I wish I could send some Rep your way.


----------



## Paul

Love the new hair.


Your Plump Princess said:


> New Hair! :wubu:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Ruffie said:


> Snao of me with the web cam on a cold -38C day.



Neg... thirty-eight... celsius?

*starts shivering just thinking about it*


----------



## bmann0413

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so scared. Haha



Then my work here is done.


----------



## watts63

Here's an update pics of me weighing in at 265: 

View attachment Snapshot_20110218_1.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20110218_2.jpg


View attachment Snapshot_20110218_3.jpg


----------



## Micara

A couple pics of me clowning with my mom's flowers at work on Valentine's Day. I know. I'm weird.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I bought my first webcam today. I know...I'm so behind the times. Anyway, me goofing off...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Really? I have to be the one to say it? 

Bad Lloyd is hawtsauce. 
>.>;; 

<.<;;


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Havn't really posted on here in a while so...hello everybody! 

View attachment Me2011.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu

Alicia Rose said:


> Cross-posted from the fashion forum:



This is a good look for you.



Alicia33 said:


> Here is one that is alittle better quality



beautiful



penguin said:


> I've started using some new hair products today, and check out how gorgeous these curls are!



Your hair is gorgeous.



frankman said:


> Let the truth be told:



Nice! 



bmann0413 said:


> Thinking about changing my "nice guy" image. What do you think?



Smile goddamit! 



Ruffie said:


> Snao of me with the web cam on a cold -38C day.



You look awesome



Your Plump Princess said:


> New Hair! :wubu:



Adorable as always!



Micara said:


> A couple pics of me clowning with my mom's flowers at work on Valentine's Day. I know. I'm weird.



You do weird very well!



lovelylady78 said:


> I bought my first webcam today. I know...I'm so behind the times. Anyway, me goofing off...



Pretty eyes!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I bought a ridiculous hat, but I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## thatgirl08

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks.  The only downside is I can't wear it as a dress, lol. You can see the end of it if you look at the bottom right of it. It'd be just a SMIDGE obscene if I went out in public like that.



oh haha I didn't notice! I see it now though. It was really short on me too, and my boobs are just too small for it. It's a fabulous shirt anyway!


----------



## Paul

You have the best eyes,


lovelylady78 said:


> I bought my first webcam today. I know...I'm so behind the times. Anyway, me goofing off...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Paul said:


> You have the best eyes,



Thank you!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I bought a ridiculous hat, but I'm loving every minute of it.



you are such a cutie, and I NEED YOUR HAT. awesome.


----------



## coriander

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I bought a ridiculous hat, but I'm loving every minute of it.
> 
> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d194/AcidBurnKDC/70de4c87.jpg
> 
> [IMG]http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d194/AcidBurnKDC/f3023dc7.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Okay, as soon as I saw the second pic, I was like, "TOAD!" (aka little mushroom dude from the Mario games). Hehehe.
> Also, I like how soft your hat looks. I think if I had one of my own, I'd be petting it all the time. :D


----------



## penguin

I was trying to take a nice photo with my daughter last night, but she kept being silly (wriggling around, silly faces, grabbing my boob, not staying still), with these pictures being the result. Cheeky bugger takes after her father with her obsession with my boobs I think.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lovelylady78 said:


> I bought my first webcam today. I know...I'm so behind the times. Anyway, me goofing off...




wow,your simply gorgeous all-around.words can't describe...*hears "take my breathe away" by Berlin playing in my head*.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> I was trying to take a nice photo with my daughter last night, but she kept being silly (wriggling around, silly faces, grabbing my boob, not staying still), with these pictures being the result. Cheeky bugger takes after her father with her obsession with my boobs I think.




cute.:happy: your daughter looks just like you which is definitly a good thing.great photo:happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I bought a ridiculous hat, but I'm loving every minute of it.



Wow, great pics everyone! 
Hozay, I need that hat! Here I am sporting a new hairstyle I like to call "60-70Mile Per Hour Winds". It was a little windy in my town yesterday


----------



## e.sato

lovelylady78 said:


> I bought my first webcam today. I know...I'm so behind the times. Anyway, me goofing off...


oh blue eyes! mesmerezing me oh!


----------



## WVMountainrear

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow,your simply gorgeous all-around.words can't describe...*hears "take my breathe away" by Berlin playing in my head*.



You know, Trent, coming from just about anyone else, I would have thought this cheesy and rolled my eyes, but coming from you, it just makes me giggle. Thank you for being such a sweet friend.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

penguin said:


> I was trying to take a nice photo with my daughter last night, but she kept being silly (wriggling around, silly faces, grabbing my boob, not staying still), with these pictures being the result. Cheeky bugger takes after her father with her obsession with my boobs I think.


I personally see nothing wrong with that obsession when we're speaking of such lovely boobage! She's such a darling cutie, Pen, definitely takes after you! 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I bought a ridiculous hat, but I'm loving every minute of it.


That hat looks nice, and soft and WARM! Considering the winds that have been blowing through the East Coast these past couple of days, I'll take it! 

Speaking of winds....



daddyoh70 said:


> Wow, great pics everyone!
> Hozay, I need that hat! Here I am sporting a new hairstyle I like to call "60-70Mile Per Hour Winds". It was a little windy in my town yesterday


How wrong is it that the FIRST thought that went through my mind was _Something About Mary_?:blush:


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> Speaking of winds....
> 
> 
> How wrong is it that the FIRST thought that went through my mind was _Something About Mary_?:blush:



Apparently not too wrong. I think the same thing every time I see the pic


----------



## Saoirse




----------



## Franklyn

Everybody else was out of the office, so I clicked off a quick one on the balcony! lol 

View attachment 0010.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lovelylady78 said:


> You know, Trent, coming from just about anyone else, I would have thought this cheesy and rolled my eyes, but coming from you, it just makes me giggle. Thank you for being such a sweet friend.




LOL! haha aw thanks.


----------



## CarlaSixx

**Pops in**

Hey... anyone remember me?

I went shopping during a sale thing recently, and this was my big purchase  It's a motorcycle jacket.





Then on Valentine's Day, I received something bright and red in the mail...






And skip forward to today... I got a new tattoo done. Very girly, lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CarlaSixx said:


> **Pops in**
> 
> Hey... anyone remember me?
> 
> I went shopping during a sale thing recently, and this was my big purchase  It's a motorcycle jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on Valentine's Day, I received something bright and red in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And skip forward to today... I got a new tattoo done. Very girly, lol.




great to see your beauty again grace the forums,simply stunning.:bow:


----------



## Gingembre

Franklyn said:


> Everybody else was out of the office, so I clicked off a quick one on the balcony! lol



OoOoOoOoh, hello! :batting:


----------



## supersoup

penguin said:


> I was trying to take a nice photo with my daughter last night, but she kept being silly (wriggling around, silly faces, grabbing my boob, not staying still), with these pictures being the result. Cheeky bugger takes after her father with her obsession with my boobs I think.



You and your little one are absolute beauties! 



gingers rule...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Franklyn said:


> Everybody else was out of the office, so I clicked off a quick one on the balcony! lol


Oh my, you are quite the handsome one!



CarlaSixx said:


> **Pops in**
> 
> Hey... anyone remember me?
> 
> I went shopping during a sale thing recently, and this was my big purchase  It's a motorcycle jacket.
> 
> Then on Valentine's Day, I received something bright and red in the mail...
> 
> And skip forward to today... I got a new tattoo done. Very girly, lol.


WIN! WIN! And WIN!


----------



## Ruffie

Damn picture won't attach sorry for taking up space with no picture. By the way everyone looks great!!


----------



## penguin

Franklyn said:


> Everybody else was out of the office, so I clicked off a quick one on the balcony! lol



Looking as good as ever!



supersoup said:


> You and your little one are absolute beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> gingers rule...



Thank you  And yes, we do! One day we'll take over the world. As long as we don't have to go out into the sun too much. We're not daywalkers


----------



## Allie Cat

luscious_lulu said:


> This is a good look for you.



Aw, thank you 

Random shitty cell phone picture from today:


----------



## 1love_emily

For some reason I like this photo a lot.






This one too.


----------



## bellastarr

1love_emily said:


> For some reason I like this photo a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one too.



You look so amazing in green! It really brings out your eyes and your cute facial shape!


----------



## Wild Zero

.Best cat. 

View attachment 161109_17901582_8260468_n.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have never seen a cat actually make the :3 face so spot on! Impressive.


----------



## Alicia33

Better full shot I took today. I 'll upload more later today when I get time 

View attachment 100_2622.JPG


----------



## KittyKitten

Alicia33 said:


> Better full shot I took today. I 'll upload more later today when I get time



So pretty!!!!!


----------



## aocutiepi

Alicia33 said:


> Better full shot I took today. I 'll upload more later today when I get time



Very pretty, lady. Love your hair!


----------



## Alicia33

Here is another one I posted 

View attachment 100_2618.JPG


----------



## penguin

Oh you are just adorable!


----------



## Paul

Looking good!


Alicia33 said:


> Better full shot I took today. I 'll upload more later today when I get time


----------



## bigbob10000

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.


WOW!
BigBeautifulMe you are beautiful, I hope you had fun on you night out.

BigBob10000


----------



## Franklyn

I'm enjoying my private photo shoots lately - lol 

View attachment 0013.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

Franklyn said:


> I'm enjoying my private photo shoots lately - lol



Well, looking quite snazzy there!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Posted this in the bhm board, but figured I'd throw it up here too. I like this board.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Posted this in the bhm board, but figured I'd throw it up here too. I like this board.



And the board likes you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Posted this in the bhm board, but figured I'd throw it up here too. I like this board.


 

Quit being so damned handsome.


----------



## Miskatonic

Here are two recent pics of me:











Hi!


----------



## CastingPearls

.............................. 

View attachment amberbeepin3.JPG


----------



## coriander

Alicia33 said:


> Here is another one I posted



I love your makeup in this pic!


----------



## Alicia33

coriander said:


> I love your makeup in this pic!



Thank you


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Posted this in the bhm board, but figured I'd throw it up here too. I like this board.


Look at you, looking all handsome and what not! You really do have a wonderful smile.



Miskatonic said:


> Here are two recent pics of me:
> Hi!


Welcome to Dims! Nice pics!



CastingPearls said:


> ..............................


Dammit Lainey, just stop looking so freaking fabulous!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Posted this in the bhm board, but figured I'd throw it up here too. I like this board.



We like you too, handsome.


----------



## Scorsese86

Alicia33 said:


> Here is another one I posted



GORGEOUS:smitten:


----------



## Miskatonic

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haven't posted in this thread in a while, so here's a shot from this past weekend I think is kinda sexy.



You're cute!


----------



## Scorsese86

Me and my dear friend Mariann


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> ..............................



My heart is yours


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Miskatonic said:


> You're cute!



Thank you very much.


----------



## Wild Zero

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have never seen a cat actually make the :3 face so spot on! Impressive.



Thank you, he is the perfect cat.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family. 

View attachment 021311.JPG


View attachment DSC_7388B.JPG


View attachment DSC_7389_2B.JPG


View attachment DSCN1248B.jpg


View attachment IMG_20110128_125922c.JPG


----------



## activistfatgirl

Miskatonic said:


> Here are two recent pics of me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!



Oh haaaaai. I do love a sexy finger push to the glasses. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.



Aww, he's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## BoomSnap

Tax return came in early 

View attachment IMG00127-20110224-0033.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

BoomSnap said:


> Tax return came in early



Your screename makes me LOL, I can't get over it


----------



## Never2fat4me

BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.



What a beautiful family you make! Little Griffith Allan is lucky to have been blessed with two such obviously loving parents. 

Chris


----------



## littlefairywren

BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.



Congrats on your new addition, BBD! He is a cutie


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.



Awwww! What lovely pics BBD! Congratulations!


----------



## Tad

BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.



Congrats--you have a lovely looking family


----------



## Aust99

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Posted this in the bhm board, but figured I'd throw it up here too. I like this board.


Look at you... looking so fine!!!

:kiss2:


CastingPearls said:


> ..............................


 Flawless Lady!!



Miskatonic said:


> Here are two recent pics of me:
> 
> Hi!


 Hi!! 



Scorsese86 said:


> Me and my dear friend Mariann


Great to see a new pic Ivan... 


BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.


 NAWWWW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Your family are adorable.. all of you!



BoomSnap said:


> Tax return came in early


ha ha.. Nice Work!


----------



## Surlysomething

BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.


 

Congrats on your new baby boy! He's a cutie!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I owe, I owe, so off to work I go!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.



He's precious and you're lovely. Congrats!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Wild Zero said:


> .Best cat.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have never seen a cat actually make the :3 face so spot on! Impressive.



Yes! Very sweet kitty face!


----------



## Paul

Congatulations. That is a beautiful baby and lovely family pictures.


BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

Thank you all for the kind words. I love my little man, and my family. I am truly blessed!


----------



## singingNerd79

Me, just a few seconds ago... relaxing in my comfy robe after work  

View attachment Photo on 2011-02-24 at 21.37 #2.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

We had freezing rain last night that became snow. Here's me shirtless on my bed with my window wide open because my room will be 15 degrees warmer than the rest of the house due to wonky ventilation and my awesome PC.




(is clickable, and shopped to be prettier since my blackberry sucks)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Very nice pic, Mage, I like the cropping. :happy:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Just me...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WOW! Your eyes really stand out here, LovelyLady indeed!


----------



## Miskatonic

lovelylady78 said:


> Just me...



You are a very... lovely lady?


----------



## BigCutieMeg

Figure Id post more pics since I was asked too  :wubu:

first one was just messing around last night & the second was today in the car with my brother CHEESING!!  

View attachment 184358_939381714442_9131183_48563840_4756315_n.jpg


View attachment photo3.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.



Congratulations!!!! You're wee baby boy is gorgeous, and you're looking stunning as usual x


----------



## KittyKitten

BigCutieMeg said:


> Figure Id post more pics since I was asked too  :wubu:
> 
> first one was just messing around last night & the second was today in the car with my brother CHEESING!!



Beautiful! Love your hair.



lovelylady78 said:


> Just me...



Truly lovely and photogenic!




singingNerd79 said:


> Me, just a few seconds ago... relaxing in my comfy robe after work



You are quite a handsome fellow! 



OneWickedAngel said:


> I owe, I owe, so off to work I go!



Hawt as usual! Love the coat, I want that coat!


----------



## singingNerd79

happyface83 said:


> You are quite a handsome fellow!



Awwww, thank you! I'm glad someone thinks so, lol


----------



## KittyKitten

Bored and deep in thought..........


----------



## Alicia33

I took these today, I probably post too many pics 

View attachment Picture 635.jpg


View attachment Picture 636.jpg


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Alicia33 said:


> I took these today, I probably post too many pics



Too many pics? That is definitely NOT one of my complaints!


----------



## Saoirse

takin a drive in my new baby





the pup Im watching this week


----------



## mccormick

So this is me, RIGHT after waking up.

No idea why I try to do HDR self pictures.

No, im not flexing, I was holding the turning stick or whatever you call it, to keep the camera from tilting to the left a little.


----------



## Aust99

happyface83 said:


> Bored and deep in thought..........


Such a beauty!


Alicia33 said:


> I took these today, I probably post too many pics


Stunning!!



Saoirse said:


> takin a drive in my new baby


Cute Pup and you look lovely as usual!



mccormick said:


> So this is me, RIGHT after waking up.
> 
> No idea why I try to do HDR self pictures.
> 
> No, im not flexing, I was holding the turning stick or whatever you call it, to keep the camera from tilting to the left a little.



Your very sexy there boy!


----------



## Gandalf

BigCutieMeg said:


> Figure Id post more pics since I was asked too  :wubu:
> 
> first one was just messing around last night & the second was today in the car with my brother CHEESING!!



So pretty! The everyday pics really show how beautiful you are!


----------



## Scorsese86

Alicia33 said:


> I took these today, I probably post too many pics



Those eyes and those lips... drives me crazy
Lovely, as always, Alicia


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> I owe, I owe, so off to work I go!



Looking good!!! Where's your entourage?


----------



## Duchess of York

BeautifulBigD said:


> Hi, I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been a little busy having a beautiful baby boy, Griffith Allan 11lbs 1oz, 21 1/2in. I thought I would post some recent pictures of me and my little family.



Absolutely adorable! Congratulations!!! Perfect sized baby, too!!


----------



## Duchess of York

mccormick said:


> So this is me, RIGHT after waking up.
> 
> No idea why I try to do HDR self pictures.
> 
> No, im not flexing, I was holding the turning stick or whatever you call it, to keep the camera from tilting to the left a little.



*does a double take then faints* GOOD GOD! Look at you!! :wubu::smitten::eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

happyface83 said:


> Bored and deep in thought..........


LOL! What was it about yesterday that so many of us were looking so lovely while being so bored?



Alicia33 said:


> I took these today, I probably post too many pics


No such thing when the pictures are this lovely! 



Saoirse said:


> takin a drive in my new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pup Im watching this week


Driving around in wheels is such a wonderful feeling. Pup? He's a cutie! 



mccormick said:


> So this is me, RIGHT after waking up.
> 
> No idea why I try to do HDR self pictures.
> 
> No, im not flexing, I was holding the turning stick or whatever you call it, to keep the camera from tilting to the left a little.


It should be law all people look this damn good RIGHT after waking up! So...uh, this means you sleep in a t-shirt?


----------



## BigCutieMeg

Gandalf said:


> So pretty! The everyday pics really show how beautiful you are!



Thanks so much sweetheart :happy:


----------



## mccormick

OneWickedAngel said:


> It should be law all people look this damn good RIGHT after waking up! So...uh, this means you sleep in a t-shirt?



Nope, Put on my shirt to start the day. =)


----------



## liz (di-va)

BoomSnap said:


> Tax return came in early


niiiiiiiice


----------



## goofy girl

OneWickedAngel said:


> I owe, I owe, so off to work I go!



Stunning as always!!! 



mccormick said:


> So this is me, RIGHT after waking up.
> 
> No idea why I try to do HDR self pictures.
> 
> No, im not flexing, I was holding the turning stick or whatever you call it, to keep the camera from tilting to the left a little.



If that's you right after waking up, I think waking up next to you would be a really good thing. :happy:


----------



## goofy girl

Girls Night


----------



## Paul

Yopu can never post too many pictures. I especially love the second picture.


Alicia33 said:


> I took these today, I probably post too many pics


----------



## snuffy2000

On an awesome, awesome day


----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> WOW! Your eyes really stand out here, LovelyLady indeed!





Miskatonic said:


> You are a very... lovely lady?





happyface83 said:


> Truly lovely and photogenic!



Thank you all.


----------



## Noir




----------



## Takeshi

View attachment 2011-02-24_15-55-46_29.jpg

Warm-Cold-Warm-Cold...Mother nature needs to make up her mind


----------



## Miskatonic

Just took these today as part of a set of "sexy pics" for this lady I like. Maybe I'll post the other sexy pics at some point. Maybe.


----------



## Alicia33

Takeshi said:


> View attachment 90879
> 
> Warm-Cold-Warm-Cold...Mother nature needs to make up her mind



I agree! The weather here in Tennessee is kinda wonky right now


----------



## goofy girl

Noir said:


>



Cute!! And who is that adorable kitty????:happy:


----------



## Noir

goofy girl said:


> Cute!! And who is that adorable kitty????:happy:



Her name is Selina :happy: Shes only 3 months old so shes still curious with everything


----------



## Wild Zero

whats up dazed waving bathroom photo?


----------



## goofy girl

Noir said:


> Her name is Selina :happy: Shes only 3 months old so shes still curious with everything



how sweet!! love kitties :happy:



Wild Zero said:


> whats up dazed waving bathroom photo?



so cute


----------



## AshleyEileen

Ta-da! ....


----------



## AuntHen

edit.............


----------



## activistfatgirl

Wild Zero said:


> whats up dazed waving bathroom photo?



You look so...I don't know...clean cut. It's unsettling!


----------



## Takeshi

AshleyEileen said:


> Ta-da! ....



looking beautiful as always Ashley Eileen. ^_^


----------



## Takeshi

View attachment 2011-02-27_17-01-48_294.jpg

Getting me some sushi at my work, on my day off. lol


----------



## FatAndProud

Takeshi said:


> View attachment 90892
> 
> Getting me some sushi at my work, on my day off. lol



Handsome


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Everyone looks all good and shit . . . I'm jealous.


----------



## LovelyLiz

activistfatgirl said:


> You look so...I don't know...clean cut. It's unsettling!



I thought the same thing!


----------



## Takeshi

FatAndProud said:


> Handsome



lol thanks. ^_^


----------



## HeavyDuty24

AshleyEileen said:


> Ta-da! ....




cute pic.:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FatAndProud said:


> Handsome



also, I've been thinking about you because I haven't shaved in a couple of weeks.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Wild Zero said:


> whats up dazed waving bathroom photo?





activistfatgirl said:


> You look so...I don't know...clean cut. It's unsettling!





mcbeth said:


> I thought the same thing!


Agreed! My first reaction was "who are you - and what did you do with our WZ?!"



AshleyEileen said:


> Ta-da! ....


Hello gorgeous!

Haven't seen you around these parts in quite the while. Welcome back!



Takeshi said:


> Getting me some sushi at my work, on my day off. lol


 Handsome indeed! Do you get an employee's discount? lol 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Everyone looks all good and shit . . . I'm jealous.


Nothing to be jealous of, you've more than held your own in recent postings.


----------



## goofy girl

Takeshi said:


> View attachment 90892
> 
> Getting me some sushi at my work, on my day off. lol



HAWT. (and now I want sushi. And it's 5:30am LOL)


----------



## trucrimsongold

tried to post although they post in my profile it won't do so in the thread says it's too large or big a file...refer ya to my profile pic..


----------



## Jon Blaze

Me after getting so totally Insanity served. lol 

View attachment Snapshot_20110228_1.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Damn Blaze, I'm sorry but, yeah, that picture needs to be linked in Urban Dictionary right next to the definition of _you got served_. We all have our FAIL moments. Just don't forget to post when that cold dish is served, okay.


----------



## Alicia33

Sorry it's blurry, I need a steadier hand taking self pics 

View attachment 100_2586.JPG


----------



## Carrie

Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Carrie said:


> Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.



You look so relaxed and happy, Carrie. And freckles are just so darned cute! What a great picture of a beautiful woman. 

Chris :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

Carrie said:


> Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.




you are sooo cute Carrie!! :happy:


----------



## Paul

Beautiful picture, even if it is blurry. You increase your chances of getting a sharper picture if you use a faster shutter speed.


Alicia33 said:


> Sorry it's blurry, I need a steadier hand taking self pics


----------



## LovelyLiz

Carrie said:


> Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.



When I see your pics, this is pretty much always my reaction, "Are you kidding me? How can anyone be so damn good looking all the time?" All that is to say: You're beautiful!!!


----------



## Paul

Carrie this is one of the best pictures I have seen of you. A very pretty picture.


Carrie said:


> Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Carrie said:


> Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.



Love this picture of you Carrie!


----------



## chucktowntiger

The First Day of Sundress and Flip Flop weather was this weekend! Was pretty excited about it! 

View attachment 182688_828943084378_12700741_44096848_7548042_n.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Bored during my lunch break. 

View attachment ella.jpg


----------



## Alicia33

fatgirlflyin said:


> Bored during my lunch break.



Oooh, Very Pretty:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chucktowntiger said:


> The First Day of Sundress and Flip Flop weather was this weekend! Was pretty excited about it!





fatgirlflyin said:


> Bored during my lunch break.



Wow! First Carrie, now you two lovely ladies? Ah, the first signs of spring, all the hibernating beauties slowly come out.:happy::happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Ladies, you all look amazing!


----------



## Never2fat4me

chucktowntiger said:


> The First Day of Sundress and Flip Flop weather was this weekend! Was pretty excited about it!



Seeing you in this pic, I bet you were not the only one who was excited! Lucky guys in Greenville...

Chris :smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Alicia33 said:


> Sorry it's blurry, I need a steadier hand taking self pics



lol i can see it juuust fine.LOL:bow:



Carrie said:


> Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.
> 
> great pic!



beautiful!



chucktowntiger said:


> The First Day of Sundress and Flip Flop weather was this weekend! Was pretty excited about it!



very pretty!



fatgirlflyin said:


> Bored during my lunch break.



wow bored but gorgeous.


nice pic ladies.:bow::happy:


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Carrie said:


> Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.




Very cute.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

This is me as of 2 hours ago 

View attachment 190631_10150097515387676_718122675_6635632_7724923_n.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

..........


----------



## DeerVictory

idgaf


----------



## Twilley

DeerVictory said:


> idgaf



...is that a brownie?


>< now I totally want brownies ;__;


----------



## DeerVictory

Twilley said:


> ...is that a brownie?
> 
> 
> >< now I totally want brownies ;__;



it's totally a brownie. I'm not great at a lot of things, but I'm seriously spectacular at making brownies.


----------



## goofy girl

I was going to do the quote on everyone's pictures but there are too many fantastic people....you all look amazing!!! :wubu:


----------



## Emma

I love your hair deer  

I've been playing with some online editing stuff today, never used it before but thought I'd give it a go. Heres me looking smug hehe 



[/URL]

[/URL]


----------



## AnnMarie

CurvyEm said:


> I love your hair deer
> 
> I've been playing with some online editing stuff today, never used it before but thought I'd give it a go. Heres me looking smug hehe




Nice to see you, seems like a long, long time!


----------



## rellis10

I posted this on the BHM forum too but i'm in the mood for pic-whoring , a pic of me with a blue filter, i thought it looked really cool.


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> I posted this on the BHM forum too but i'm in the mood for pic-whoring , a pic of me with a blue filter, i thought it looked really cool.



Whore away...it IS a really cool picture.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

A few guys and I decided to grow facial hair for February and today was the first day March so we were going to shave. Everyone came in with a different style of facial hair. chops, sideburns, mustaches and handlebars. Here's me, I look absolutely ridiculous. pre-shave, and post shave. This is as recent as it gets.


----------



## Micara

This is me, bored, in my training class at work today...


----------



## FatAndProud

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A few guys and I decided to grow facial hair for February and today was the first day March so we were going to shave. Everyone came in with a different style of facial hair. chops, sideburns, mustaches and handlebars. Here's me, I look absolutely ridiculous. pre-shave, and post shave. This is as recent as it gets.



I just jizzed my pants.


----------



## Paul

Cute picture.


chucktowntiger said:


> The First Day of Sundress and Flip Flop weather was this weekend! Was pretty excited about it!


----------



## Paul

I like your hairstyle, lovely.


BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> This is me as of 2 hours ago


----------



## Paul

Yup you look bored, but still cute.


Micara said:


> This is me, bored, in my training class at work today...


----------



## AmazingAmy

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Hozay J Garseeya again.



Tsk! Snazziness deserves rep, no matter what!


----------



## Twilley

DeerVictory said:


> it's totally a brownie. I'm not great at a lot of things, but I'm seriously spectacular at making brownies.



It won't let me rep you, but awesome brownie skills deserve some kind of accolades.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lovelylady78 said:


> ..........



your photos are always picture perfect.lol


----------



## Aust99

People!!! You all look AMAZING!!! Love the chops Hozay.... :kiss2: And of course, such beautiful woman... :smitten:


Recent one of me...... I had parent night tonight so had to be at school till 7pm.... It was a long day so here I am just trying to wind down... View attachment 90986






eta: I see I have some glitter on my face... lol, we did gingerbread men collages today.... The glitter went everywhere.:happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Aust99 said:


> People!!! You all look AMAZING!!! Love the chops Hozay.... :kiss2: And of course, such beautiful woman... :smitten:
> 
> 
> Recent one of me...... I had parent night tonight so had to be at school till 7pm.... It was a long day so here I am just trying to wind down... View attachment 90986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: I see I have some glitter on my face... lol, we did gingerbread men collages today.... The glitter went everywhere.:happy:




wow so pretty and beautiful.:happy:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Been a lil bit since I posted on here. So here is a current one of me and my new look. I decided to go dark again. Was getting too blond. Lol. 

View attachment NEW CAMERA 043sm.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aust99 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Recent one of me...... I had parent night tonight so had to be at school till 7pm.... It was a long day so here I am just trying to wind down...
> 
> eta: I see I have some glitter on my face... lol, we did gingerbread men collages today.... The glitter went everywhere.:happy:



LOL, I was wondering was what that shiny spot. You look lovely as always.



SSBBWMJ said:


> Been a lil bit since I posted on here. So here is a current one of me and my new look. I decided to go dark again. Was getting too blond. Lol.


Is there such a thing as too blond? Nice pic!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Is there such a thing as too blond? Nice pic![/QUOTE]


For me yea!! Lol. I've never had blond hair before ... so it was strange sometimes seeing myself in the mirror. LOL:doh:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> Recent one of me...... I had parent night tonight so had to be at school till 7pm.... It was a long day so here I am just trying to wind down...
> eta: I see I have some glitter on my face... lol, we did gingerbread men collages today.... The glitter went everywhere.:happy:



Looking beautiful! I love your hair, and the fact that you make gingerbread people with your class makes you even more lovely.


----------



## evilvampire

chucktowntiger said:


> The First Day of Sundress and Flip Flop weather was this weekend! Was pretty excited about it!



UHM I love when the weather gets nice  heheh NICE PIC!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Recent one of me...... I had parent night tonight so had to be at school till 7pm.... It was a long day so here I am just trying to wind down...



Wow - even after such a long, hard day, you positively glow. Hope those Australian men realize how lucky they are to have such beauties gracing them!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow so pretty and beautiful.:happy:


Thanks again.


OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL, I was wondering was what that shiny spot. You look lovely as always.


 Thanks OWA... It got very messy.. lol




mcbeth said:


> Looking beautiful! I love your hair, and the fact that you make gingerbread people with your class makes you even more lovely.


 I made gingerbread men cookies too... it was a long day. 



Never2fat4me said:


> Wow - even after such a long, hard day, you positively glow. Hope those Australian men realize how lucky they are to have such beauties gracing them!
> 
> Chris :wubu:



They don't... lol.... and there are some LOVELY Australians on here... lol.. Thanks for the kind words Chris.


----------



## nikola090

URL=http://img101.imageshack.us/i/foto0225w.jpg/]




[/URL]


----------



## HeavyDuty24

nikola090 said:


> URL=http://img101.imageshack.us/i/foto0225w.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




he dude you kinda look like Orlando Bloom.lol pretty cool.


----------



## Inhibited

nikola090 said:


> URL=http://img101.imageshack.us/i/foto0225w.jpg/]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Those chairs look huge...I could easily fit in them or is it just an illusion..


----------



## Alicia33

HeavyDuty24 said:


> he dude you kinda look like Orlando Bloom.lol pretty cool.



I agree, he does look like Orlando Bloom


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Going mad in my writing lab + playing with my webcam's "real facial hair" function.


----------



## nikola090

thanks so much for compliments...but no one had ever said me Orlando Bloom.....think it's only an optical illusion in this particular pic


----------



## penguin

I was going to go to the movies by myself, but a friend saw me mentioning it on facebook and will now be coming with me. We decided to pretty ourselves up, and that gives me the chance to wear one of my new dresses, plus a bit of make up. Girls day out!


----------



## LovelyLiz

With the boyfriend...  This pic was taken when we walked to eat lunch on Angels Knoll, the grassy hillside where they filmed the scenes overlooking downtown L.A. in _500 Days of Summer_. It was a good day.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

Just me. My little niece likes this pic so I figured I'd put it up here. 

View attachment _MG_1486wtmk.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> People!!! You all look AMAZING!!! Love the chops Hozay.... :kiss2: And of course, such beautiful woman... :smitten:
> 
> 
> Recent one of me...... I had parent night tonight so had to be at school till 7pm.... It was a long day so here I am just trying to wind down... View attachment 90986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: I see I have some glitter on my face... lol, we did gingerbread men collages today.... The glitter went everywhere.:happy:



Reasons to move to Australia 

1) Chopper Ried

2) Aust

the list goes on, but it seems pretty lame after #2


----------



## Alicia33

penguin said:


> I was going to go to the movies by myself, but a friend saw me mentioning it on facebook and will now be coming with me. We decided to pretty ourselves up, and that gives me the chance to wear one of my new dresses, plus a bit of make up. Girls day out!



Oooh, I like these pics very much! :wubu:


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Reasons to move to Australia
> 
> 1) Chopper Ried
> 
> 2) Aust
> 
> the list goes on, but it seems pretty lame after #2



*ahem*



Alicia33 said:


> Oooh, I like these pics very much! :wubu:



Thank you! We ended up taking a few of our cleavages too, as we're both known for them


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> With the boyfriend...  This pic was taken when we walked to eat lunch on Angels Knoll, the grassy hillside where they filmed the scenes overlooking downtown L.A. in _500 Days of Summer_. It was a good day.



OMGosh! This pic makes me so so happy, mcbeth. You make such a cute couple and your smile is lovelier than ever :happy:


----------



## Aust99

mcbeth said:


> With the boyfriend...  This pic was taken when we walked to eat lunch on Angels Knoll, the grassy hillside where they filmed the scenes overlooking downtown L.A. in _500 Days of Summer_. It was a good day.



I sooooooooooooo want to rep this..... too soon though.... Yippeee... Cute couple... Full of win!:kiss2:





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Reasons to move to Australia
> 
> 1) Chopper Ried
> 
> 2) Aust
> 
> the list goes on, but it seems pretty lame after #2


You prefer ear-less former criminals??? (turned comedian)

Each to their own.... lol
:kiss2:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Alicia33 said:


> I agree, he does look like Orlando Bloom



haha he really does.lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

mcbeth said:


> With the boyfriend...  This pic was taken when we walked to eat lunch on Angels Knoll, the grassy hillside where they filmed the scenes overlooking downtown L.A. in _500 Days of Summer_. It was a good day.




cute pic.:happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SSBBW Katerina said:


> Just me. My little niece likes this pic so I figured I'd put it up here.




nice picture katerina.:bow:


----------



## Carrie

mcbeth said:


> With the boyfriend...  This pic was taken when we walked to eat lunch on Angels Knoll, the grassy hillside where they filmed the scenes overlooking downtown L.A. in _500 Days of Summer_. It was a good day.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww x 10,000.  You two make an utterly adorable couple, and I just love how blissfully happy you both look. :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mcbeth said:


> With the boyfriend...  This pic was taken when we walked to eat lunch on Angels Knoll, the grassy hillside where they filmed the scenes overlooking downtown L.A. in _500 Days of Summer_. It was a good day.



Adding my "Aaaawww" to the mix. You guys really do look great (and so happy) together!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Inhibited said:


> Those chairs look huge...I could easily fit in them or is it just an illusion..



Illusion... I would hate those seats. Way too packed in. Crowds and crowding make me anxious.


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> With the boyfriend...  This pic was taken when we walked to eat lunch on Angels Knoll, the grassy hillside where they filmed the scenes overlooking downtown L.A. in _500 Days of Summer_. It was a good day.



This pic makes me very happy! You look great together!



SSBBW Katerina said:


> Just me. My little niece likes this pic so I figured I'd put it up here.



You can't take a bad pic. Love your smile!

*****


Friday pic whoring.....blurry from the BlackBerry cam... 

View attachment 183229_1513965463821_1674982739_1048621_2243998_s.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> This pic makes me very happy! You look great together!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't take a bad pic. Love your smile!
> 
> *****
> 
> 
> Friday pic whoring.....blurry from the BlackBerry cam...



Friday pic perfection

Lovely


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> People!!! You all look AMAZING!!! Love the chops Hozay.... :kiss2: And of course, such beautiful woman... :smitten:
> 
> 
> Recent one of me...... I had parent night tonight so had to be at school till 7pm.... It was a long day so here I am just trying to wind down... View attachment 90986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: I see I have some glitter on my face... lol, we did gingerbread men collages today.... The glitter went everywhere.:happy:



How do I spell gorgeous?

A-U-S-T-9-9:smitten:


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

CastingPearls said:


> This pic makes me very happy! You look great together!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't take a bad pic. Love your smile!
> 
> *****
> 
> 
> Friday pic whoring.....blurry from the BlackBerry cam...



Thank you, honey bun. Good deal on ur pic in spite of the blurries. Its all good. Awwwww, I want a Blackberry.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Friday pic whoring.....blurry from the BlackBerry cam...



So lovely, Lainey :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I can't rep you either, mcbeth! You guys are tooooooo cute. :wubu:


----------



## patmcf

CastingPearls said:


> Friday pic whoring.....blurry from the BlackBerry cam...



I don't care if it's blurry, you are still hot.


----------



## daddyoh70

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Reasons to move to Australia
> 
> 1) Chopper Ried
> 
> 2) Aust
> 
> the list goes on, but it seems pretty lame after #2





penguin said:


> *ahem*



I was gonna say. You better watch yourself Hozay. There's a whole Australian contingent here, all of whom could be #1 on that list.


----------



## Inhibited

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Reasons to move to Australia
> 
> 1) Chopper Ried
> 
> 2) Aust
> 
> the list goes on, but it seems pretty lame after #2



I can admit i'm lame...


----------



## Aust99

Ihibited... your not lame, your amazing!!! :kiss2:


Scorsese86, thanks, you always know how to flatter a girl...:kiss2:


----------



## Deacone

I got bored tonight so I decided to get my paints out lol.


----------



## Alicia33

My new shrug and new tank from Old Navy 

View attachment 100_2677.JPG


View attachment 100_2706.JPG


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> OMGosh! This pic makes me so so happy, mcbeth. You make such a cute couple and your smile is lovelier than ever :happy:





Aust99 said:


> I sooooooooooooo want to rep this..... too soon though.... Yippeee... Cute couple... Full of win!:kiss2:





Carrie said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww x 10,000.  You two make an utterly adorable couple, and I just love how blissfully happy you both look. :happy:





OneWickedAngel said:


> Adding my "Aaaawww" to the mix. You guys really do look great (and so happy) together!





CastingPearls said:


> This pic makes me very happy! You look great together!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I can't rep you either, mcbeth! You guys are tooooooo cute. :wubu:



Thanks SO much, ladies! Totally appreciate it.  (and yeah, we are pretty ridiculously happy together...)


----------



## LovelyLiz

HeavyDuty24 said:


> cute pic.:happy:



Oops, missed this one! Thanks, HD!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This is what you miss if you never join us in Dims Chat.  Occasionally after it gets super late and we've chatted in Dims chat for a few hours together, we branch off into video chat elsewhere, where punchy hilarity ensues. Tonight it was hat night.


----------



## Scorsese86

Alicia33 said:


> My new shrug and new tank from Old Navy



Pink really is your color
And I have to say... I adore your hips!:happy:


----------



## Scorsese86

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is what you miss if you never join us in Dims Chat.  Occasionally after it gets super late and we've chatted in Dims chat for a few hours together, we branch off into video chat elsewhere, where punchy hilarity ensues. Tonight it was hat night.



One word: cutie


----------



## penguin

Alicia33 said:


> My new shrug and new tank from Old Navy



Oh you look fantastic!


----------



## nikola090

Alicia33 said:


> My new shrug and new tank from Old Navy




what a lady!


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is what you miss if you never join us in Dims Chat.  Occasionally after it gets super late and we've chatted in Dims chat for a few hours together, we branch off into video chat elsewhere, where punchy hilarity ensues. Tonight it was hat night.



So adorable! I miss chat.


----------



## imfree

Alicia33 said:


> My new shrug and new tank from Old Navy



You really rock hot pink, Neighbor!


----------



## daddyoh70

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is what you miss if you never join us in Dims Chat.  Occasionally after it gets super late and we've chatted in Dims chat for a few hours together, we branch off into video chat elsewhere, where punchy hilarity ensues. Tonight it was hat night.



I miss all of the good stuff  Great pic!


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is what you miss if you never join us in Dims Chat.  Occasionally after it gets super late and we've chatted in Dims chat for a few hours together, we branch off into video chat elsewhere, where punchy hilarity ensues. Tonight it was hat night!



Love the hair, the hat, the sultry expression...hot!


----------



## Alicia33

Thanks everyone:wubu:


----------



## goofy girl

Very recent...2 minutes ago here at Starbucks snapped with my webcam. :happy: mmmmmm delicious


----------



## LovelyLiz

goofy girl said:


> Very recent...2 minutes ago here at Starbucks snapped with my webcam. :happy: mmmmmm delicious



Love the bright colors! Rock it, girl!  You look great.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Scorsese86 said:


> One word: cutie





goofy girl said:


> So adorable! I miss chat.





daddyoh70 said:


> I miss all of the good stuff  Great pic!





mcbeth said:


> Love the hair, the hat, the sultry expression...hot!



Thanks, all!  I don't know about sultry, Beth, but thanks.


----------



## goofy girl

mcbeth said:


> Love the bright colors! Rock it, girl!  You look great.



hahhaa Thanks! Sometimes I tend look like a 5 year old that dressed herself for the first time but I have fun. I do <3 bright colors :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

goofy girl said:


> Very recent...2 minutes ago here at Starbucks snapped with my webcam. :happy: mmmmmm delicious



I adore that orange.


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I adore that orange.



Fashion Bug, $8 bucks baby!!! LOL Orange is the happiest color, isn't it? I love happy colors lol I used to really dislike orange until I took a color therapy class a few years ago and we put on these big goggles in all the ROY G BIV rainbow thing (obviously I learned alot at the class haha!!!!) and the orange ones made things so warm and happy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Deacone said:


> I got bored tonight so I decided to get my paints out lol.



You look like a superhero!



Alicia33 said:


> My new shrug and new tank from Old Navy



You're rocking the pink! Wow!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is what you miss if you never join us in Dims Chat.  Occasionally after it gets super late and we've chatted in Dims chat for a few hours together, we branch off into video chat elsewhere, where punchy hilarity ensues. Tonight it was hat night.



Cute hat! Cutie-pie wearing the hat!



goofy girl said:


> Very recent...2 minutes ago here at Starbucks snapped with my webcam. :happy: mmmmmm delicious



Mmmmm coffee....love that orange and love the crystal on the glasses!


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay, this one isn't blurry...I think...LOL 

View attachment 189805_1515173014009_1674982739_1050516_2474530_n.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> Okay, this one isn't blurry...I think...LOL



Your eyes are sublime here, lady. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Your eyes are sublime here, lady. :wubu:



I echo this statement :happy:


----------



## Alicia33

CastingPearls said:


> Okay, this one isn't blurry...I think...LOL



Oh my goodness, look at those eyes! Simply beautiful :wubu:


----------



## bonified

^ they are intense as, hot & crazy the eyes are the window to the soul. 

Is there an eyes thread? There should be. Cos there's a thread for verything else and eyes are up there with my favouritest things but not to eat, I tried fish eyes when I lived in Nz but they wernt for me. 

Deacone too, with the deepest brown fall into ones ive seen online in a while damn.


----------



## Deacone

bonified said:


> Deacone too, with the deepest brown fall into ones ive seen online in a while damn.




That is one of the sweetest things i've ever heard, thank you


----------



## Mathias

I look like I did something mischievous in this one.


----------



## Mathias

I think the other link is broken. Here I am again.


----------



## Aust99

Your a gorgeous guy Mathias!!




Long weekend here... so I went to the pub with some friends for a 'Sunday session'... Love that I can sleep in tomorrow. 
View attachment 91137


----------



## Tau

So many hotties on this board!! *LICKS*


----------



## nikola090

Aust99 said:


> Your a gorgeous guy Mathias!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long weekend here... so I went to the pub with some friends for a 'Sunday session'... Love that I can sleep in tomorrow.
> View attachment 91137



what a beautiful blondie!


----------



## lalatx

Got these done yesterday. Inside right arm and inside left ankle. Had my right foot touched up as well. 

Already want another... and it will be a big one. 

View attachment untitled.jpg


View attachment untitled1.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest

Gorgeous photo as always, Carrie!



Carrie said:


> Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.


----------



## ekmanifest

Such a great photo. Love that spot!



mcbeth said:


> With the boyfriend...  This pic was taken when we walked to eat lunch on Angels Knoll, the grassy hillside where they filmed the scenes overlooking downtown L.A. in _500 Days of Summer_. It was a good day.


----------



## omegaseph

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is what you miss if you never join us in Dims Chat.  Occasionally after it gets super late and we've chatted in Dims chat for a few hours together, we branch off into video chat elsewhere, where punchy hilarity ensues. Tonight it was hat night.



Very cute :wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08

View attachment Photo 1.jpg


View attachment Photo 2.jpg


View attachment Photo 3.jpg


----------



## Missy9579

Taken 2 weeks ago...we had maternity photos done at 32 weeks 2 days pregnant...we are having twin boys on April 1st, if not before then.....have only seen a handful of them but I love them so far! 

View attachment maternity 1.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Missy9579 said:


> Taken 2 weeks ago...we had maternity photos done at 32 weeks 2 days pregnant...we are having twin boys on April 1st, if not before then.....have only seen a handful of them but I love them so far!



awwww....so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Missy9579 said:


> Taken 2 weeks ago...we had maternity photos done at 32 weeks 2 days pregnant...we are having twin boys on April 1st, if not before then.....have only seen a handful of them but I love them so far!



What a gorgeous pic :happy:


----------



## SuperMishe

Taken yesterday at a Nordstoms. This hat was $198... for a straw hat!!! One of my bosses actually BOUGHT this hat a few weeks ago to take with her to Aruba!! $198!!!!!! She's crazeee! 

View attachment MisheHat.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 91155
> 
> 
> View attachment 91156
> 
> 
> View attachment 91157



YOu are so gorgeous..


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Long weekend here... so I went to the pub with some friends for a 'Sunday session'... Love that I can sleep in tomorrow.



Wow - it's clear someone has been getting her beauty sleep! You take such wonderful pics, Aust99.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Never2fat4me

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 91155
> 
> 
> View attachment 91156
> 
> 
> View attachment 91157



You look so sunny in these pics! I love it!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

Just got a haircut. I told the barber to give me the Charlie Sheen style.


----------



## Alicia33

Blackjack said:


> Just got a haircut. I told the barber to give me the Charlie Sheen style.



That's more of an Emilio Estevez cut


----------



## Isa

Alicia33 said:


> That's more of an Emilio Estevez cut



My thought exactly!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dyed my hair a ginger-ish color tonight [that the flash makes look darker] but was feeling hot-hot-hot!


----------



## Mathias

Carrie said:


> Taken a few weeks ago, amongst great friends and a great time.



You're so gorgeous Carrie! :smitten:


----------



## Carrie

Mathias said:


> You're so gorgeous Carrie! :smitten:


Thank you, Matt, you sweet patootie! :kiss2:

Many thanks to everyone who commented on my picture! I think I hit you all with some thankyou rep, but if I missed you, consider yourself thanked. :happy:


----------



## Paul

Your hair looks vry nice. I like it.


Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed my hair a ginger-ish color tonight [that the flash makes look darker] but was feeling hot-hot-hot!


----------



## WVMountainrear

It occurs to me that there are not a lot (if any) pictures of my body on here that I have not taken myself. (I tend to be the photographer in the bunch for family/friend outings, so there really aren't a lot of them.) I thought I'd post a couple, though. The first is me on a trip to the National Aquarium in the summer of 2009. The second is me on Halloween 2010. The last is a just headshot of me goofing off last week...just for good measure.  (Sorry for the weird picture sizes...I kept getting a "database error" on the pictures so I kept messing with their sizes...these are just the point where I know longer got an error and the pictures finally uploaded.)


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> It occurs to me that there are not a lot (if any) pictures of my body on here that I have not taken myself. (I tend to be the photographer in the bunch for family/friend outings, so there really aren't a lot of them.) I thought I'd post a couple, though. The first is me on a trip to the National Aquarium in the summer of 2009. The second is me on Halloween 2010. The last is a just headshot of me goofing off last week...just for good measure.  (Sorry for the weird picture sizes...I kept getting a "database error" on the pictures so I kept messing with their sizes...these are just the point where I know longer got an error and the pictures finally uploaded.)



Aah, you're adorable, thanks for the diligent work!


----------



## Mathias

lovelylady78 said:


> It occurs to me that there are not a lot (if any) pictures of my body on here that I have not taken myself. (I tend to be the photographer in the bunch for family/friend outings, so there really aren't a lot of them.) I thought I'd post a couple, though. The first is me on a trip to the National Aquarium in the summer of 2009. The second is me on Halloween 2010. The last is a just headshot of me goofing off last week...just for good measure.  (Sorry for the weird picture sizes...I kept getting a "database error" on the pictures so I kept messing with their sizes...these are just the point where I know longer got an error and the pictures finally uploaded.)



Aww, what a stunning picture! :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

lovelylady78 said:


> It occurs to me that there are not a lot (if any) pictures of my body on here that I have not taken myself. (I tend to be the photographer in the bunch for family/friend outings, so there really aren't a lot of them.) I thought I'd post a couple, though. The first is me on a trip to the National Aquarium in the summer of 2009. The second is me on Halloween 2010. The last is a just headshot of me goofing off last week...just for good measure.  (Sorry for the weird picture sizes...I kept getting a "database error" on the pictures so I kept messing with their sizes...these are just the point where I know longer got an error and the pictures finally uploaded.)


=( I have to spread some rep around before giving it to you again, But you should know-- those photos are AWESOME! 

I love the second picture, especially so coooool! 
And always, your eyes are ooh-la-la magnificent


----------



## goofy girl

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed my hair a ginger-ish color tonight [that the flash makes look darker] but was feeling hot-hot-hot!



MEEEEEEOWWW!! Sexy girl!!!!


----------



## mango

SuperMishe said:


> Taken yesterday at a Nordstoms. This hat was $198... for a straw hat!!! One of my bosses actually BOUGHT this hat a few weeks ago to take with her to Aruba!! $198!!!!!! She's crazeee!



*Totally worth every dollar...

Especially on you Mishe!!


*


----------



## AuntHen

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 91155
> 
> 
> View attachment 91156
> 
> 
> View attachment 91157




traffic stopping beautiful!!


----------



## Ash

Carrie said:


> Thank you, Matt, you sweet patootie! :kiss2:
> 
> Many thanks to everyone who commented on my picture! I think I hit you all with some thankyou rep, but if I missed you, consider yourself thanked. :happy:



I repped this photo in real life. Just sayin'.


----------



## Carrie

Ashley said:


> I repped this photo in real life. Just sayin'.


You did, didn't you! Best rep evah.


----------



## Alicia33

I admit it I am a pic addict, I have tons of pics. Maybe I need therapy I was fooling around with picture effects on these 

View attachment 100_2747.jpg


View attachment alicia5.jpg


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Taken after I got out of the shower tonight.


----------



## Paul

Alicia33 said:


> I admit it I am a pic addict, I have tons of pics. Maybe I need therapy I was fooling around with picture effects on these



Alicia,
You are very lovely. Your picture always reminded me of someone famous. Today it came to me who: A young Lana Turner, one of the most beautiful of the classic Hollywood stars. Compare the two pictures below and see if you don't agree with me.


----------



## Alicia33

Paul said:


> Alicia,
> You are very lovely. Your picture always reminded me of someone famous. Today it came to me who: A young Lana Turner, one of the most beautiful of the classic Hollywood stars. Compare the two pictures below and see if you don't agree with me.



Thanks, I think I see it I always have loved the classy, older actresses. They are such ladies, beautiful and elegant!


----------



## SuperMishe

mango said:


> *Totally worth every dollar...
> 
> Especially on you Mishe!!
> 
> 
> *



Awww... thanks Jay


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

everyone looks fantastic. I really like this thread above the others, mostly just because the pictures are mostly recent. I don't know . . .


----------



## WVMountainrear

imfree said:


> Aah, you're adorable, thanks for the diligent work!





Mathias said:


> Aww, what a stunning picture! :wubu:





Your Plump Princess said:


> =( I have to spread some rep around before giving it to you again, But you should know-- those photos are AWESOME!
> 
> I love the second picture, especially so coooool!
> And always, your eyes are ooh-la-la magnificent



Thank you, sweet peeps!! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

This afternoon with Alex.  

View attachment 110310-160845.jpg


----------



## Deacone

At work


----------



## Scorsese86

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 91155
> 
> 
> View attachment 91156
> 
> 
> View attachment 91157



:smitten:
Lovely was the only word I could think about. And that's a major understatement. Wow. Lovely.


----------



## Scorsese86

lovelylady78 said:


> It occurs to me that there are not a lot (if any) pictures of my body on here that I have not taken myself. (I tend to be the photographer in the bunch for family/friend outings, so there really aren't a lot of them.) I thought I'd post a couple, though. The first is me on a trip to the National Aquarium in the summer of 2009. The second is me on Halloween 2010. The last is a just headshot of me goofing off last week...just for good measure.  (Sorry for the weird picture sizes...I kept getting a "database error" on the pictures so I kept messing with their sizes...these are just the point where I know longer got an error and the pictures finally uploaded.)



I let them tell what I think:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4H9yZBjgSI


----------



## Oldtimer76

Deacone said:


> At work



Cute close-up of your face, hun!


----------



## bmann0413

Took this on my new Nintendo DSi. During Mardi Gras in my hotel room, of course.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 91155
> 
> 
> View attachment 91156
> 
> 
> View attachment 91157




wow you are simply gorgeous,that took my breathe away right there.wow just wow.:bow::smitten::wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fat9276 said:


> traffic stopping beautiful!!



i know! i would be in a wreck for sure.LOL


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> Dyed my hair a ginger-ish color tonight [that the flash makes look darker] but was feeling hot-hot-hot!



Love the hair! Great pic!



lovelylady78 said:


> It occurs to me that there are not a lot (if any) pictures of my body on here that I have not taken myself. (I tend to be the photographer in the bunch for family/friend outings, so there really aren't a lot of them.) I thought I'd post a couple, though. The first is me on a trip to the National Aquarium in the summer of 2009. The second is me on Halloween 2010. The last is a just headshot of me goofing off last week...just for good measure.  (Sorry for the weird picture sizes...I kept getting a "database error" on the pictures so I kept messing with their sizes...these are just the point where I know longer got an error and the pictures finally uploaded.)



Not a bad pic in the bunch! Beautiful!



Alicia33 said:


> Thanks, I think I see it I always have loved the classy, older actresses. They are such ladies, beautiful and elegant!



I dunno, I was thinking you looked more like a hot Anna Paquin... Not the best comparison shot, but just my opinion, meh. Beautiful pics regardless!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TheNowhereMan said:


> Taken after I got out of the shower tonight.



haha love the Alex/Van Damme Double Impact look! you pull it of well.:bow:


----------



## SMA413

On the way to my friend's wedding... I was apparently really excited about the champagne.


----------



## goofy girl

SMA413 said:


> On the way to my friend's wedding... I was apparently really excited about the champagne.



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Scorsese86 said:


> I let them tell what I think:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4H9yZBjgSI



Hahaha...thanks, Ivan. :blush:



daddyoh70 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Not a bad pic in the bunch! Beautiful!
> 
> ...snip...



Thank you!


----------



## Noir




----------



## schmierfink30

This pic is from my time in turkey. Shaving to get a little tan in my face  ... 

View attachment shave.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Noir said:


>



AAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Inhibited

goofy girl said:


> AAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!



I second that AWWWWWWWWW ... so cute


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Noir said:


>



That is sooooo cute!


----------



## thatgirl08

Noir said:


>



This is adorable!


----------



## Noir

he LOVES people haha. But he is a "daddies" boy.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

One more headshot  

View attachment headshot.jpg


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Feather dress.jpg


This photo was taken a few days ago. It is autumn here now, but the weather has turned hot again.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

schmierfink30 said:


> This pic is from my time in turkey. Shaving to get a little tan in my face  ...



Cute photo, but that pool behind you gets all of my attention.  WOW. I want to go swim in that! :smitten:


----------



## lucidbliss

*My new HAiR DOoO... i like it ... ill add some color soon:bow::bow:* 

View attachment Untitledmmememe hair.jpg


View attachment me hair.jpg


----------



## StaySafeTonight

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_li114djRRm1qh5la4o1_500.gif

I made this .gif today while procrastinating on my Poetry research paper. I say it was time well spent!


----------



## LovelyLiz

StaySafeTonight said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_li114djRRm1qh5la4o1_500.gif
> 
> I made this .gif today while procrastinating on my Poetry research paper. I say it was time well spent!



Very cool! And also, it made me check out the band in the poster behind you, The Secret Sisters. Great harmonies! Thanks 


.


----------



## CaitiDee

Earlier today  

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## BigCutieMeg

I was checking to see if I could still see my toes! :happy: 

View attachment dims4.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

BigCutieMeg said:


> I was checking to see if I could still see my toes! :happy:



That's a realllllllly cute pic


----------



## Mikey

Missy9579 said:


> Taken 2 weeks ago...we had maternity photos done at 32 weeks 2 days pregnant...we are having twin boys on April 1st, if not before then.....have only seen a handful of them but I love them so far!



Congratulations and good luck!!!!


----------



## Alicia33

Great pics everyone! :happy:


----------



## None

CaitiDee said:


> Earlier today



Seriously adorable picture.


----------



## CaitiDee

None said:


> Seriously adorable picture.



Thanks. Your signature is equally adorable.


----------



## None

CaitiDee said:


> Thanks. Your signature is equally adorable.



Much obliged. I'll never turn down a compliment from a gorgeous lady.


----------



## AnnMarie

Not a very good pic, but typical work day - showing off one of my new pairs of specs. I like 'em!

Bonus is that I can see much better - win win! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## Blackjack

AnnMarie said:


> Bonus is that *I can see much better *- win win!



Oh, so this is why you don't want to go on a date with me, you can actually see my pics now


----------



## StaySafeTonight

(leftover from that Gif-making session) I was watching Star Trek II while Skyping with a bandmate... and the "KHAAAAAN!" part came on....


----------



## Blackjack

StaySafeTonight said:


> (leftover from that Gif-making session) I was watching Star Trek II while Skyping with a bandmate... and the "KHAAAAAN!" part came on....



I think I love you.


----------



## CaitiDee

thatgirl08 said:


> View attachment 91156



Oh my god. Where did you come from?! I am absolutely blown away. You are breathtakingly adorable. :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

StaySafeTonight said:


> (leftover from that Gif-making session) I was watching Star Trek II while Skyping with a bandmate... and the "KHAAAAAN!" part came on....



Nice pic of George Harrison in the background.


----------



## Wagimawr

StaySafeTonight said:


> "KHAAAAAN!"


Needs moar lip tremble.


----------



## Never2fat4me

CaitiDee said:


> Earlier today



Man you're cute! I love that chin dimple of yours.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## KittyKitten

........................................


----------



## imfree

happyface83 said:


> ........................................



I love your Sig Line, and that great thumpin' classic from 1975, The Ojays-
I Love Music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq7qH-9reag


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> I love your Sig Line, and that great thumpin' classic from 1975, The Ojays-
> I Love Music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq7qH-9reag



LOL, thanks imfree. The Ojays were one of my favorite groups. The Philly sound rules!


----------



## imfree

Glad you asked HappyFace83, here's another of those great Philly Sound Hits.

MFSB-TSOP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB17o8n5jjI


----------



## None

Ready to go grab some lunch.


----------



## KittyKitten

imfree said:


> Glad you asked HappyFace83, here's another of those great Philly Sound Hits.
> 
> MFSB-TSOP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB17o8n5jjI



MFSB, another great band! Thanks for this gem!


----------



## Shosh

happyface83 said:


> ........................................



You look stunning as always. Such a beauty.


----------



## KittyKitten

Shosh said:


> You look stunning as always. Such a beauty.



Hey, thank you Shosh! You are always stunning too.


----------



## bella929

None said:


> Ready to go grab some lunch.



nice pic! you have a very cute smile


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Pretty in pink.jpg


I love pink.


----------



## bella929

Shosh said:


> View attachment 91370
> 
> 
> I love pink.



Beautiful! I love all the pink


----------



## Shosh

bella929 said:


> Just an enlarged piccie of my avatar. :3



How lovely. You are really beautiful .


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Shosh said:


> How lovely. You are really beautiful .



I second that regarding bella929!


----------



## bella929

Thank you ladies! :happy:


----------



## Jay West Coast

This is from the hospital opening in Rwanda last month. I'm the one in the green.


----------



## None

bella929 said:


> nice pic! you have a very cute smile



Thank you very much. You have a pretty nice smile yourself.


----------



## QueenB

haven't posted in a while. 
View attachment 193724_10150112067137872_507967871_6427720_6839734_o.jpg


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 91370
> 
> 
> I love pink.



Hahaha, Shoshie, I'm thinking pink loves you, as well!


----------



## Blackjack

QueenB said:


> haven't posted in a while.
> View attachment 91377



I love this picture. It's outstanding.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

QueenB said:


> haven't posted in a while



What a striking image, Queen, beautiful composition. It almost looks like a still from a movie trailer.


----------



## mszwebs

OneWickedAngel said:


> What a striking image, Queen, beautiful composition. It almost looks like a still from a movie trailer.



I thought the exact same thing.

Queen B is gorj.

Also, nice picture, Mr. West Coast!


----------



## QueenB

Blackjack said:


> I love this picture. It's outstanding.



thanks, beej! i respect your eye.



OneWickedAngel said:


> What a striking image, Queen, beautiful composition. It almost looks like a still from a movie trailer.



thanks for the nice compliment, owa! i composed it while furious_styles helped me click the button at the right moment haha. 



mszwebs said:


> I thought the exact same thing.
> 
> Queen B is gorj.



girl, YOU'RE gorg. :kiss2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I wore a bun to bed last night so i'd have curly hair today


----------



## Alicia33

I wish we had a like button here, I would be pushing that button repeatedly
Great pics everyone!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Noir said:


> [pic]


kitty!!!



schmierfink30 said:


> This pic is from my time in turkey. Shaving to get a little tan in my face  ...


ganz toll


----------



## None

Ready to go kick ass on my final


----------



## Paul

Megan you look very lovely with curly hair.


HottiMegan said:


> I wore a bun to bed last night so i'd have curly hair today


----------



## 1love_emily

Dance, Dance!






So full of energy






And kick-ass-ness


----------



## WVMountainrear

...........................


----------



## KittyKitten

Shosh said:


> View attachment 91298
> 
> 
> This photo was taken a few days ago. It is autumn here now, but the weather has turned hot again.



I want that dress! I love strapless dresses with pretty designs. It's almost spring over here, which is my favorite season.


----------



## Mathias

lovelylady78 said:


> ...........................



.....................:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## The Orange Mage

me looking slightly goofy while playing around with my webcam


----------



## Angel

The Orange Mage said:


> me looking slightly goofy while playing around with my webcam



_slightly goofy_???

naaaaaaaa 


Refrains from making further comments. 



pervy rep sent. LOL


----------



## Franklyn

My really tired face... lol 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 1.JPG


----------



## Angel

Angel said:


> pervy rep sent.



I forgot to mention the sexy hairy arm! 

Yep. I _had_ to come back and look again. Now I can go to bed.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

hehe a few days ago...had just woken up =p very 80's colors


----------



## Noir

Outfit on Saint Patricks Day. Hope everyone had a fun and safe holiday!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Franklyn said:


> My really tired face... lol



We were worrying about you 'round here. I know Tokyo didn't get the worst of it, but still - glad to see ya around.


----------



## penguin

I'm up, I'm showered, I'm dressed, I'm coherent...but I'm not happy about any of it! I foresee a big nap in my afternoon today.


----------



## Wild Zero

Bored scarf photos on moving day


----------



## AnnMarie

Wild Zero said:


> Bored scarf photos on moving day



HAPPY MOVING DAY!!

Second one is Handsome Man. 

I never see you without a hat - it's weird!


----------



## Shu-shu

I was in Red Square... 

View attachment DSCN3063-(640x480).jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> I wore a bun to bed last night so i'd have curly hair today



Knew about wearing wet braids or bobby-pin curls to bed....but never a bun. Interesting new idea!


----------



## Aust99

Shu-shu said:


> I was in Red Square...



 great picture!!


----------



## Shu-shu

Thank you all for your kind comments. 
Now you can see my favorite coat completely. 

View attachment DSCN3025.jpg


----------



## lalatx

Went to the One Night in Austin SXSW party last night. Such a fun night. 

View attachment DSC00006a.jpg


View attachment DSC00024a.jpg


View attachment DSC00009a.jpg


View attachment DSC00137a.jpg


View attachment DSC00141a.jpg


----------



## CAMellie

View attachment Me and Bea.jpeg


I have not seen my daughter in 12 years...until today! Isn't she beautiful? Oh...and I'm a grandma! SQUEE!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Your baby and her baby are both beautiful. Congrats! I'm glad you got to see your daughter again. 

This is me last night when the hubby and I went out for a big trip to Barnes and Noble. We hadn't gone out in a month due to his work schedule and the weather, so it was extra nice.


----------



## HayleeRose

felt like getting all dolled up to go to a friends. 

View attachment Photo1599_001.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is me last night when the hubby and I went out for a big trip to Barnes and Noble. We hadn't gone out in a month due to his work schedule and the weather, so it was extra nice.



You are so so pretty! Hope you guys had a lovely date out.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

mcbeth said:


> You are so so pretty! Hope you guys had a lovely date out.



Thank you! It was nice and long overdue.


----------



## goofy girl

Everyone looks so great!!!!!


----------



## CAMellie

View attachment Bea and Cammie.jpg


Beauty beyond compare. My daughter and granddaughter making kissey faces at the camera.


----------



## Paul

Looking good Haylee!


HayleeRose said:


> felt like getting all dolled up to go to a friends.


----------



## BCBeccabae

ThatFatGirl said:


> Your baby and her baby are both beautiful. Congrats! I'm glad you got to see your daughter again.
> 
> This is me last night when the hubby and I went out for a big trip to Barnes and Noble. We hadn't gone out in a month due to his work schedule and the weather, so it was extra nice.


so classy and pretty 



HayleeRose said:


> felt like getting all dolled up to go to a friends.



beautiful as always lady ;]


----------



## BCBeccabae

it's been awhileee
:3 

View attachment Picture 575.jpg


View attachment Picture 561.jpg


----------



## Twilley

BCBeccabae said:


> it's been awhileee
> :3



It won't let me rep you again today, but may I just say: wow


----------



## Spanky

Haven't posted in awhile. The pics have been so good. Just helping keep the average down. 

This was right before a nordic ski race. The temp was pretty cold. Like -10F cold. 

View attachment PICT0021.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

BCBeccabae said:


> it's been awhileee
> :3



I <3 you. That is all.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is me last night when the hubby and I went out for a big trip to Barnes and Noble. We hadn't gone out in a month due to his work schedule and the weather, so it was extra nice.


You look fantastic TFG (and happy)!



HayleeRose said:


> felt like getting all dolled up to go to a friends.


Get dolled up more often, you look great!



CAMellie said:


> Beauty beyond compare. My daughter and granddaughter making kissey faces at the camera.


LOL! What an adorable pic Mellie!



BCBeccabae said:


> it's been awhileee
> :3


So pretty and I love, love love your lashes woman!



Spanky said:


> Haven't posted in awhile. The pics have been so good. Just helping keep the average down.
> 
> This was right before a nordic ski race. The temp was pretty cold. Like -10F cold.


OMG! You're alive! YOU'RE ALIVE!!! (And still looking good there stranger!!!)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Me Saturday on the verge of causing trouble...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me Saturday on the verge of causing trouble...


That's the kind of trouble I want to be in.


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me Saturday on the verge of causing trouble...
> 
> ...snipped rockin' IMG...



Wow Raive!!! You look like you could pick up a Strat, connected to a couple kilowatt amp stacks, and knock a whole coliseum full of concert-goers "dead"! A "killer-look", for sure, pretty Lady!


----------



## HayleeRose

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me Saturday on the verge of causing trouble...



First off, thank you!
secondly, You look great, I love your top and the sun glasses!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's the kind of trouble I want to be in.


Wait until you see the trouble I cause this weekend  



imfree said:


> Wow Raive!!! You look like you could pick up a Strat, connected to a couple kilowatt amp stacks, and knock a whole coliseum full of concert-goers "dead"! A "killer-look", for sure, pretty Lady!


Only if I'm Bono the Terminator 



HayleeRose said:


> First off, thank you!
> secondly, You look great, I love your top and the sun glasses!


The top is much better without the jacket believe me, but then I wouldn't be able to post here 

Much thanks all!:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sorry for the quality... webcam pix suck.  

I spent five hours in a salon today.. haircut, highlights, curls, brows done, mani and pedi. This was the result.

View attachment NEWHAIR3.jpg

View attachment NEWHAIR1.jpg

View attachment NEWHAIR2.jpg

View attachment NEWHAIR4.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the quality... webcam pix suck.
> 
> I spent five hours in a salon today.. haircut, highlights, curls, brows done, mani and pedi. This was the result.
> 
> View attachment 91606
> 
> View attachment 91607
> 
> View attachment 91608
> 
> View attachment 91609



*L*ook great and of course the eyeglasses always a win-win for sure :happy:


----------



## goofy girl

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me Saturday on the verge of causing trouble...



HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!! I can't believe i know the coolest, most beautiful person in the whole wide world. :bow:


----------



## Paul

Very lovely!



BCBeccabae said:


> it's been awhileee
> :3


----------



## Paul

Five well spent hours BBM.


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the quality... webcam pix suck.
> 
> I spent five hours in a salon today.. haircut, highlights, curls, brows done, mani and pedi. This was the result.
> 
> View attachment 91606
> 
> View attachment 91607
> 
> View attachment 91608
> 
> View attachment 91609


----------



## Spanky

OneWickedAngel said:


> Me Saturday on the verge of causing trouble...



I Googled "Ass Kicking Cool Beauty Leather Cleavage" and this exact pic came up!


----------



## omegaseph

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry for the quality... webcam pix suck.
> 
> I spent five hours in a salon today.. haircut, highlights, curls, brows done, mani and pedi. This was the result.
> 
> View attachment 91606
> 
> View attachment 91607
> 
> View attachment 91608
> 
> View attachment 91609



Beyond cute!


----------



## bmann0413

I just took this one tonight.


----------



## None

My hair looked pretty decent tonight even though I've done nothing all day.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Apologies for the pic whoring (twice in two days?! ) but this is a much clearer, better-quality shot of my new hair. 






(No myspace angle here!  Hellooooo double chin! )) )


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm going crochet-crazy!
View attachment Photo on 2011-03-23 at 18.04 #3.jpg


I'm making a long, thick, forest-y emerald-y green scarf for my sassy gay friend Dan.


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Apologies for the pic whoring (twice in two days?! ) but this is a much clearer, better-quality shot of my new hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No myspace angle here!  Hellooooo double chin! )) )



beautiful!!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Apologies for the pic whoring (twice in two days?! ) but this is a much clearer, better-quality shot of my new hair.
> 
> (No myspace angle here!  Hellooooo double chin! )) )



Your hair looks great - and you look radiant! Almost like you're going on vacation! 



1love_emily said:


> I'm going crochet-crazy!
> View attachment 91640
> 
> 
> I'm making a long, thick, forest-y emerald-y green scarf for my sassy gay friend Dan.



Cute pic, and great scarf, Emily!


----------



## Paul

BBM this is a good haircut for you. I like how it frames your face.
Your double chin is cute.


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Apologies for the pic whoring (twice in two days?! ) but this is a much clearer, better-quality shot of my new hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No myspace angle here!  Hellooooo double chin! )) )


----------



## Wild Zero

Heavenly Bodies parties=The Greatest


----------



## Ash

Wild Zero said:


> Heavenly Bodies parties=The Greatest



Truth. ...


----------



## Tracii




----------



## bmann0413

Tracii said:


>



You look pretty, Tracii. 

Here's another one from the DSi, folks.


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Bmann you're looking mighty fine yourself!
BBM I love your hair AND you look wonderful.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

goofy girl said:


> HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!! I can't believe i know the coolest, most beautiful person in the whole wide world. :bow:


Oh my - I don't even know where to begin...:blush:



Spanky said:


> I Googled "Ass Kicking Cool Beauty Leather Cleavage" and this exact pic came up!


HAH! On what Google page Spank? - 69? 

Thank you both most kindly! :kiss2::kiss2:



bmann0413 said:


> I just took this one tonight.


Why hello there! Me likey!



None said:


> My hair looked pretty decent tonight even though I've done nothing all day.


It's more than just your hair that's looking pretty decent



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Apologies for the pic whoring (twice in two days?! ) but this is a much clearer, better-quality shot of my new hair.
> 
> (No myspace angle here!  Hellooooo double chin! )) )


Hmmmm, that is a pretty good pic, but I'm thinking I need a much closer inspection. Whatcha doing this weekend?



1love_emily said:


> I'm going crochet-crazy!
> I'm making a long, thick, forest-y emerald-y green scarf for my sassy gay friend Dan.


Too cute Emily.



Wild Zero said:


> Heavenly Bodies parties=The Greatest


Who can argue with a pic like that as evidence? I really do need to get back up there one of these weekends.



Tracii said:


>


What a great picture Tracii, you look fantastic.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

I had a little time before a meeting at a conference yesterday.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh my - I don't even know where to begin...:blush:
> 
> 
> HAH! On what Google page Spank? - 69?
> 
> Thank you both most kindly! :kiss2::kiss2:
> 
> 
> Why hello there! Me likey!
> 
> 
> It's more than just your hair that's looking pretty decent
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that is a pretty good pic, but I'm thinking I need a much closer inspection. Whatcha doing this weekend?
> 
> 
> Too cute Emily.
> 
> 
> Who can argue with a pic like that as evidence? I really do need to get back up there one of these weekends.
> 
> 
> What a great picture Tracii, you look fantastic.


Hanging out in the world's greatest city with some of the world's greatest people!  :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie

Wild Zero said:


> Heavenly Bodies parties=The Greatest



I would just like to point out that that is NOT my butt crack, just shadow! And that was totally fun, Janssen wins at bouncing.


Here's me from today - again, trapped at my desk, sorry they're all like this, but hey... girl's gotta make a living. 

(Was told I was very Garcia today, which I'm totally fine with.) 

View attachment gar2.jpg


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Wild Zero said:


> Heavenly Bodies parties=The Greatest



Dude... I freaking hate you to the max.


----------



## KittyKitten

Sigh, shameless.....


----------



## Tracii

OWA you rule girl!!! Thanks so much:bow:
Happy face you look superb IMO a real knock out.
Wild Zero/AnnMarie a shadow? yeah right LOL J/K what a lucky guy and girl!!


----------



## KittyKitten

Tracii said:


> OWA you rule girl!!! Thanks so much:bow:
> Happy face you look superb IMO a real knock out.
> Wild Zero/AnnMarie a shadow? yeah right LOL J/K what a lucky guy and girl!!



Thank you, beautiful!


----------



## The Orange Mage




----------



## rainbowman

happyface83 said:


> Sigh, shameless.....



Lovely picture!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I hardly ever comment in this thread because there would be one huge multi-quote of every picture posted-- everyone always looks so great! Such a good lookin' bunch of people...


----------



## Shu-shu

I froze. Today the cold weather (-10). 

View attachment Snapshot_20110325_2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sweet Tooth said:


> I had a little time before a meeting at a conference yesterday.



Honey, I don't tell you this enough, but you are GORGEOUS! :wubu:


----------



## evilvampire

Trying to smile but only a couple hours after the dentist so my face is numb LOL

3/23/2011


----------



## DeerVictory

I keep having more bad days than good lately, which has proven to be pretty exhausting. But I want to cheer up tonight for a boy that I'm pretty in love with. 

So instead of crying, tonight I'll listen to some 60s girl bands and re-apply my lipstick before I go see the most dapper boy around.


----------



## 1love_emily

The Orange Mage said:


>



OM, I will always be a fan of you :blush:


----------



## 1love_emily

DeerVictory said:


> I keep having more bad days than good lately, which has proven to be pretty exhausting. But I want to cheer up tonight for a boy that I'm pretty in love with.
> 
> So instead of crying, tonight I'll listen to some 60s girl bands and re-apply my lipstick before I go see the most dapper boy around.



You are so pretty and so sweet and have the best clothes and I just want to be best friends with you.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Honey, I don't tell you this enough, but you are GORGEOUS! :wubu:



Thanks hon! :wubu: too! :happy:


----------



## Paul

I'm sorry you have been having so many bad days. Now if you are meeting the dapper boy wearing the same outfit as you are in the picture you will surely make this boy's day. You are amazingly lovely and this dapper boy can not fail to fall "head over heels" for you in that outfit.

By the way please let us know how the date went.



DeerVictory said:


> I keep having more bad days than good lately, which has proven to be pretty exhausting. But I want to cheer up tonight for a boy that I'm pretty in love with.
> 
> So instead of crying, tonight I'll listen to some 60s girl bands and re-apply my lipstick before I go see the most dapper boy around.


----------



## Twilley

5 AM makes for very interesting pictures, I think


----------



## Your Plump Princess

No Make-Up Megan, For Once.


----------



## bmann0413

happyface83 said:


> Sigh, shameless.....



I dunno, I think the word here is "confident." And hot. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> No Make-Up Megan, For Once.



Megan, you always look so adorkably gorgeous. :smitten:


----------



## Dromond

Wild Zero said:


> Heavenly Bodies parties=The Greatest



You lucky son of a b****



Tracii said:


>



Looking great!



happyface83 said:


> Sigh, shameless.....



Nah, "shameless" would be if you had taken off the blouse before taking the picture. 



DeerVictory said:


> I keep having more bad days than good lately, which has proven to be pretty exhausting. But I want to cheer up tonight for a boy that I'm pretty in love with.
> 
> So instead of crying, tonight I'll listen to some 60s girl bands and re-apply my lipstick before I go see the most dapper boy around.



You look sad in the photo, and I'm sorry you are feeling down. Still, a beautiful picture.



Your Plump Princess said:


> No Make-Up Megan, For Once.



You don't need makeup to look adorable.

PS: Somehow I missed multiquoting BBMe. Sorry about that, you are beautiful as always.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sweet Tooth said:


> I had a little time before a meeting at a conference yesterday.


You look fantastic ST! 



AnnMarie said:


> ...snip...
> Here's me from today - again, trapped at my desk, sorry they're all like this, but hey... girl's gotta make a living.
> 
> (Was told I was very Garcia today, which I'm totally fine with.)


I can fully see the Garcia. nice pic AM!


happyface83 said:


> Sigh, shameless.....





The Orange Mage said:


>


Gotta say, I'm really liking that purple t-shirt on you.



Shu-shu said:


> I froze. Today the cold weather (-10).


You may have been freezing, but you look so warm and comfy and pretty.



evilvampire said:


> Trying to smile but only a couple hours after the dentist so my face is numb LOL


Must keep those fangs pearly white after all. Still a lovely smile.



DeerVictory said:


> I keep having more bad days than good lately, which has proven to be pretty exhausting. But I want to cheer up tonight for a boy that I'm pretty in love with.
> 
> So instead of crying, tonight I'll listen to some 60s girl bands and re-apply my lipstick before I go see the most dapper boy around.


Aww sweetie, sorry you're having such a rough go of it lately. If it is any help at all, even just a little, we should all be so lucky to look as lovely as you when melancholy. I'm glad you're doing things to get through it, (60's girl bands is perfect). If this young man has even 1/3 of your awesome sense of style, then he is one dapper young man indeed. I hope your date went smashing and helps to alleviate some of the blues. {{{Hugs}}}



Twilley said:


> 5 AM makes for very interesting pictures, I think


 I think I &#9829; this - lol. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> No Make-Up Megan, For Once.


 And no less lovely for it.


Man this thread has exploded lately, I love it!


----------



## goofy girl

yesterday in the cab in NYC lol


----------



## evilvampire

goofy girl said:


> yesterday in the cab in NYC lol



Where to ma'am? lol


----------



## tinkerbell

Not the best picture of me, but I'm loving my ass in this dress!


----------



## Tracii

I agree tinkerbell!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> You don't need makeup to look adorable.





Since apparently, I've given you too much rep, I'll say eet here! 

"Thank you! I guess you were right all along xD " 

If my memory serves me, I think you were the one who posted in several threads how women don't need makeup to look nice. If my memory fails me, My bad, and thank you again!


----------



## Mathias

Your Plump Princess said:


> No Make-Up Megan, For Once.



Make up or no make up, you look great Megan! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## UmbroUmbro

Me standing tall. lol yes that is a real place and not a background. 

View attachment 21735.jpg


View attachment 21733.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

me and the bestie bought a kite the other day and we went to the park to fly it!






i look pretty ridic, but that right there is me straight up laughing my ass off. makes me happy. 






me and my bestie. he means the absolute world to me. known him for about 17 years, been besties for most of it! people often think we're dating... haha but we totes arent (hes gay!)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

wow great pictures everyone!:bow:


----------



## Dromond

Your Plump Princess said:


> Since apparently, I've given you too much rep, I'll say eet here!
> 
> "Thank you! I guess you were right all along xD "
> 
> If my memory serves me, I think you were the one who posted in several threads how women don't need makeup to look nice. If my memory fails me, My bad, and thank you again!



Your memory serves you well. I said it, and I stand by it.


----------



## mszwebs

Last night, a few friends came into town and I stopped out for a drink.

View attachment IMG_0304-1.JPG


----------



## lucidbliss

*Ummm heres a pic of me before i went out to eat for Vday with my sugar and the other is me today since ive gotten my hair cut i think i like it ...* 

View attachment Untitledmemememe.jpg


View attachment IMG_7045.JPG


----------



## tinkerbell

Tracii said:


> I agree tinkerbell!! Very nice indeed.



Thank you!!


----------



## pat70327

You look very cute!


Shu-shu said:


> I froze. Today the cold weather (-10).


----------



## Linda

lucidbliss said:


> *Ummm heres a pic of me before i went out to eat for Vday with my sugar and the other is me today since ive gotten my hair cut i think i like it ...*



I LOVE LOVE LOOOOVEE the new haircut.


----------



## lucidbliss

Linda said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOOOOVEE the new haircut.



awww thank you so much ... i like it pretty well too


----------



## Scorsese86

It's been a while since I last posted here...







Drunken Norwegian who talks with the man in the mirror
And yes, Ronald Reagan is on my t-shirt.


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> It's been a while since I last posted here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunken Norwegian who talks with the man in the mirror
> And yes, Ronald Reagan is on my t-shirt.



*G*reat pic are you summoning the "Inner Joe Pesci"




:happy:


----------



## Scorsese86

tonynyc said:


> *G*reat pic are you summoning the "Inner Joe Pesci"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:



Funny, Tony... I was watching _Casino_ for the 100th time yesterday Or was it 101st?:happy:


----------



## Linda

Scorsese86 said:


> It's been a while since I last posted here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drunken Norwegian who talks with the man in the mirror
> And yes, Ronald Reagan is on my t-shirt.



holy Hotness!!


----------



## Paul

Wowzers, this is a very lovely picture YPP! You have the loveliest eyes.


Your Plump Princess said:


> No Make-Up Megan, For Once.


----------



## Mathias

This picture was actually taken last Easter but I still wanted to share it. Here I am with my sister Danielle.






Today's her birthday! :happy:


----------



## toomuchspagett

i took this just now, cause idont really got any recent pictures of myself.






night owl fo lyfe


----------



## goofy girl

In NYC...girls weekend was a huge success lol so fun


----------



## Tau

Been a regular old camera ho recently  The pink is me about to go clubbing, the black is me headed for class and the blue is me a Muizenberg beach on a super windy day. I love Cape Town :wubu: 

View attachment IMG_2843.JPG


View attachment IMG_2824.JPG


View attachment DSCF3397.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

O hai.

Yesterday I dyed my hair, painted my nails, and got dumped by my boyfriend. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Tau

Alicia Rose said:


> O hai.
> 
> Yesterday I dyed my hair, painted my nails, and got dumped by my boyfriend. FUCK YEAH.



I'm sorry about your boyfriend Alicia  But you are looking hot!!


----------



## Anjula

Happy Anju is happy  

View attachment Photo_00092.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Tau said:


> Been a regular old camera ho recently  The pink is me about to go clubbing, the black is me headed for class and the blue is me a Muizenberg beach on a super windy day. I love Cape Town :wubu:



Beautiful....



Alicia Rose said:


> O hai.
> 
> Yesterday I dyed my hair, painted my nails, and got dumped by my boyfriend. FUCK YEAH.




Beautiful...



Anjula said:


> Happy Anju is happy



AAAAAAND Beautiful..
:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

*Photos from my NYC trip this past weekend...​*
*Friday night before dinner. This pic does REALLY not do the actual dress justice... blarg.*





*Saturday night, before a dinner date. Pardon doofy expression.*





*Hair before that dinner date.*





*Goofy pic of me on said date.*





*View from my 31st floor NYC hotel room.*





*Me taking pictures today to show people what a couple of new makeup products look like...​*










The latter pics will be cross-posted in the makeup thread along with a makeup review, and I will be posting additional pics on the foodie board... and maybe one on the "living" thread if I get the other party's permission.


----------



## Allie Cat

BigBeautifulMe said:


> snip



D'aww so cute


----------



## Allie Cat

Tau said:


> I'm sorry about your boyfriend Alicia  But you are looking hot!!





goofy girl said:


> Beautiful...



Thank you, you two


----------



## Wild Zero

Kelly and I had a housewarming/birthday party for Kelly at our place this weekend. Awesome people from the boards were there, including Am and Beej


----------



## AnnMarie

hahahahaha. I am a giant.

 Human pillow ftw.


----------



## Corwynis

Sorry to hear that. Very nice pic though 



Alicia Rose said:


> O hai.
> 
> Yesterday I dyed my hair, painted my nails, and got dumped by my boyfriend. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Alzison

Sorry, I get a little sloppy with my u's. And my friends pickpocket me. 
Also: hi  









[/IMG]


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Photos from my NYC trip this past weekend...​*
> *Me taking pictures today to show people what a couple of new makeup products look like...​*
> The latter pics will be cross-posted in the makeup thread along with a makeup review, and I will be posting additional pics on the foodie board... and maybe one on the "living" thread if I get the other party's permission.



SO PRETTY! I love that red dress on you, and your eyes in the close-ups are amazing!


----------



## The Orange Mage

Alicia Rose said:


> O hai.
> 
> Yesterday I dyed my hair, painted my nails, and got dumped by my boyfriend. FUCK YEAH.


someone's been to hot topic lately, and someone approves


----------



## Allie Cat

;


The Orange Mage said:


> someone's been to hot topic lately, and someone approves



Hehe, how did you guess?


----------



## The Orange Mage

I was browsing their site not 15 minutes before popping in this thread and I had seen that top on there, that's how!


----------



## e.sato

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Photos from my NYC trip this past weekend...​*
> *Friday night before dinner. This pic does REALLY not do the actual dress justice... blarg.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday night, before a dinner date. Pardon doofy expression.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hair before that dinner date.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Goofy pic of me on said date.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from my 31st floor NYC hotel room.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me taking pictures today to show people what a couple of new makeup products look like...​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latter pics will be cross-posted in the makeup thread along with a makeup review, and I will be posting additional pics on the foodie board... and maybe one on the "living" thread if I get the other party's permission.


You are too pretty, Ginny!
Your face is so beauty, your eyes mesmerize me, your mouth is so juicy, your blondie hair is so shine, and your body is amazing!
You are perfect darling!
Have a nice week!
Kisses


----------



## Allie Cat

The Orange Mage said:


> I was browsing their site not 15 minutes before popping in this thread and I had seen that top on there, that's how!



Lolz, well that works xD


----------



## WVMountainrear

Just because I like this picture for some reason...


----------



## ashmamma84

Alzison said:


> Sorry, I get a little sloppy with my u's. And my friends pickpocket me.
> Also: hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Gorgeous! Also, welcome to Dims!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lovelylady78 said:


> Just because I like this picture for some reason...


I like this picture too. I wonder what you're contemplating...



BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Photos from my NYC trip this past weekend...​*
> *Friday night before dinner. This pic does REALLY not do the actual dress justice... blarg.*
> 
> *Saturday night, before a dinner date. Pardon doofy expression.*
> 
> *Hair before that dinner date.*
> 
> *Goofy pic of me on said date.*
> 
> *View from my 31st floor NYC hotel room.*
> 
> *Me taking pictures today to show people what a couple of new makeup products look like...​*
> The latter pics will be cross-posted in the makeup thread along with a makeup review, and I will be posting additional pics on the foodie board... and maybe one on the "living" thread if I get the other party's permission.


Gee Ginny, you look so bored while you were in NYC. Completely bored I tells ya! LOL. It was great seeing you!



Alzison said:


> Sorry, I get a little sloppy with my u's. And my friends pickpocket me.
> Also: hi



Hi Alzison, lol @ the pic-pocket picture; WOWSERS:smitten: at the other, 
Welcome to Dims!!!



Scorsese86 said:


> It's been a while since I last posted here...
> 
> Drunken Norwegian who talks with the man in the mirror
> And yes, Ronald Reagan is on my t-shirt.


Double win for the handsome and the Reagan T, Ivan.



Mathias said:


> This picture was actually taken last Easter but I still wanted to share it. Here I am with my sister Danielle.
> Today's her birthday! :happy:


Happy belated birthday to your sister. What a great picture of you both!



goofy girl said:


> In NYC...girls weekend was a huge success lol so fun


LOL! So I see. I barely got to see, but so glad I got to see what I did. 



Tau said:


> Been a regular old camera ho recently  The pink is me about to go clubbing, the black is me headed for class and the blue is me a Muizenberg beach on a super windy day. I love Cape Town :wubu:


Lion heart I :wubu: and these pics.



Alicia Rose said:


> O hai.
> 
> Yesterday I dyed my hair, painted my nails, and got dumped by my boyfriend. FUCK YEAH.


Grab a hairbrush, shake that gorgeous hair (and ass), and sing Cee-Lo to the top of your lungs!



Anjula said:


> Happy Anju is happy


Anju is happy, happy (and lovely) is Anju.


----------



## 1love_emily

View attachment Photo on 2011-03-26 at 16.33 #2.jpg


I feel like cross posting this. This is the cutest I've looked in a while. So yeah... I've been a little down in the dumps... it's probably this damn cold.


----------



## AnnMarie

Spring! Arms out!

And, regular ol' me at the deskola. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-03-29 at 16.51.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-03-29 at 10.04.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> Spring! Arms out!



yay arms and I LOVE that sweater! Beautiful as always!


----------



## Paul

Love the hair--oh and the arms --yes!!!



AnnMarie said:


> Spring! Arms out!
> 
> And, regular ol' me at the deskola.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AnnMarie said:


> Spring! Arms out!
> 
> And, regular ol' me at the deskola.



I'm with Misty - yay for the weather to bare arms!

Love the sweater/bolero. It looks great on you.


----------



## omegaseph

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Photos from my NYC trip this past weekend...​*
> *Friday night before dinner. This pic does REALLY not do the actual dress justice... blarg.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday night, before a dinner date. Pardon doofy expression.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hair before that dinner date.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Goofy pic of me on said date.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from my 31st floor NYC hotel room.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me taking pictures today to show people what a couple of new makeup products look like...​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latter pics will be cross-posted in the makeup thread along with a makeup review, and I will be posting additional pics on the foodie board... and maybe one on the "living" thread if I get the other party's permission.



Utterly sexy, cute, the whole works!


----------



## bmann0413

Pleeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## Jon Blaze

Fly gorgeous ladies all up in hereeee. lol


----------



## Allie Cat

OneWickedAngel said:


> Grab a hairbrush, shake that gorgeous hair (and ass), and sing Cee-Lo to the top of your lungs!





..what's Cee-Lo?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Alicia Rose said:


> ..what's Cee-Lo?



HAHAHAHAHAHA



(Uh, just in case you _weren't _kidding?)


----------



## Allie Cat

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> (Uh, just in case you _weren't _kidding?)



<= wasn't kidding :x


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Alicia Rose said:


> <= wasn't kidding :x



Well, now you have something new to sing at the top of your lungs! At least the main part


----------



## Tau

@BBM: LOVE that red dress!!!!! You were looking fabulous!
@Alizon - in love with the black and purple - you looked whimsically delicious


----------



## Scorsese86

lovelylady78 said:


> Just because I like this picture for some reason...



I too like this picture, for many different reasons. Beautiful, as always


----------



## Scorsese86

1love_emily said:


> View attachment 91826
> 
> 
> I feel like cross posting this. This is the cutest I've looked in a while. So yeah... I've been a little down in the dumps... it's probably this damn cold.



What a great photo! Lovely and funny


----------



## nikola090

oh la la!


----------



## Mathias

lovelylady78 said:


> Just because I like this picture for some reason...



You have the most gorgeous eyes I've ever seen!


----------



## Mikey

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Photos from my NYC trip this past weekend...​*
> *Friday night before dinner. This pic does REALLY not do the actual dress justice... blarg.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday night, before a dinner date. Pardon doofy expression.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hair before that dinner date.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Goofy pic of me on said date.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from my 31st floor NYC hotel room.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me taking pictures today to show people what a couple of new makeup products look like...​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latter pics will be cross-posted in the makeup thread along with a makeup review, and I will be posting additional pics on the foodie board... and maybe one on the "living" thread if I get the other party's permission.



Looking incredible!!!!


----------



## Franklyn

In Venice, CA (^^)/ 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495;2.JPG


----------



## Blackjack

Yes, she's cute, but that's like three times that people have quoted Ginny's post with what, seven big images?

That's just fucking annoying. There's no reason to do that shit.


----------



## CastingPearls

I haven't caught up here in a while but everyone looks wonderful. 

Franklyn--good to know you're okay--was worried a bit when I saw news reports that they were only allowing foot traffic in Tokyo (whether or not it's true) Glad you're in the states for a while.

Tau--*smish* You're one of my biggest girl crushes figuratively and literally.

Alicia--I'm really liking the hair.

Anjula--What's not to love?

Gin--love the dresses--the red is my fave too!

AnnMarie--I want that shrug. GIVE IT TO ME!!!! 

New people--Welcome. You look great!


----------



## Franklyn

CastingPearls said:


> Franklyn--good to know you're okay--was worried a bit when I saw news reports that they were only allowing foot traffic in Tokyo (whether or not it's true) Glad you're in the states for a while.



That was only the first day, CP! Do a search on google maps... I walked from Yotsuya (&#22235;&#12483;&#35895 to Ebisu (&#24693;&#27604;&#23551, then hiked back to Shibuya (&#28171;&#35895 and then followed city road 246 all the way to my house south of Futako Tamagawa (&#20108;&#23376;&#29577;&#24029...

I started walking at 3PM, and while I admitedly to a beer break in Shibuya, arrived at home at 2AM - lol

The trains are running at 60-80% capacity right now, but they are running at least (nobody wants to walk outside with elevated radiation anyways!)


----------



## That Guy You Met Once




----------



## WVMountainrear

OneWickedAngel said:


> I like this picture too. I wonder what you're contemplating...





Scorsese86 said:


> I too like this picture, for many different reasons. Beautiful, as always





Mathias said:


> You have the most gorgeous eyes I've ever seen!



Thank you all very much.

( And if I could remember, Rai, I would tell you.  )


----------



## rellis10

Got myself some new clothes and decided to show them off :happy:


----------



## mel

rellis10 said:


> Got myself some new clothes and decided to show them off :happy:



adorable!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Seventy-Seven said:


>



Forgive Seventy-Seven, but this is what I saw when I viewed your photo...






And before anyone asks there are only 50 "paths" listed here (the other twenty-seven are on the back cover) shoot me


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Great photo, Seventy Seven. I dig what OWA did to it too.


----------



## harp

Red dress is hot, Ginny !



BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Photos from my NYC trip this past weekend...​*
> *Friday night before dinner. This pic does REALLY not do the actual dress justice... blarg.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday night, before a dinner date. Pardon doofy expression.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hair before that dinner date.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Goofy pic of me on said date.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from my 31st floor NYC hotel room.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Me taking pictures today to show people what a couple of new makeup products look like...​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latter pics will be cross-posted in the makeup thread along with a makeup review, and I will be posting additional pics on the foodie board... and maybe one on the "living" thread if I get the other party's permission.


----------



## Tracii

BBM deff the red dress!! too cute.


Alicia you look fine as frog hair!!!!



Tau holy moly you are gorgeous!!


Rellis10 your are soooo cute!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> (Uh, just in case you _weren't _kidding?)




EYE SEE U DRIVIN ROUND TOWN WIT DA GIRL I LUV AN IM LIKE FUCK UUUUUUU! XD love that song!


----------



## toomuchspagett

lol, this was from a few days ago. i was gettin weeeiiird with the camra


----------



## Twilley

toomuchspagett said:


> lol, this was from a few days ago. i was gettin weeeiiird with the camra



I approve of this. SO MUCH.


----------



## toomuchspagett

Twilley said:


> I approve of this. SO MUCH.



BLOODSHED AND SODOMY INTHE NAME OF SPAGHETT!


----------



## Twilley

toomuchspagett said:


> BLOODSHED AND SODOMY INTHE NAME OF SPAGHETT!



AND ALSO PERHAPS HOT FUDGE SUNDAES. BECAUSE THOSE ARE NICE.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

OneWickedAngel said:


> Forgive Seventy-Seven, but this is what I saw when I viewed your photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before anyone asks there are only 50 "paths" listed here (the other twenty-seven are on the back cover) shoot me



i actually saw something like this too,in all honesty...that pic was powerful and said alot.


----------



## Allie Cat

Tracii said:


> Alicia you look fine as frog hair!!!!



Lolzs that's a new one xD


----------



## danielson123

This is from last month, but I just came across it. For once, slightly photogenic!  

View attachment 168663_1854208079693_1375533604_2148617_2460162_n.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

Welp, my two pairs of (very cheap!) glasses came in today. The black and orange ones were pretty much what I was expecting but I wasn't expecting the purple pair to be so bright! It looked like a solid, very dark plum on the website!*

Clickable thumbnails!






*I love em, though.


----------



## Saoirse

uking


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hathor said:


> Always time for a first.  Don't mind the PJs. I had just gotten up.



Man u Are so cutie pie...lol

PJs or not

:kiss2:


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

The Orange Mage said:


> Welp, my two pairs of (very cheap!) glasses came in today. The black and orange ones were pretty much what I was expecting but I wasn't expecting the purple pair to be so bright! It looked like a solid, very dark plum on the website!*
> 
> Clickable thumbnails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love em, though.


Im sorry but ur still very sexy regaurdless the glasses are wrong or not.
Have a wonderful day :kiss2:


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

HeavyDuty24 said:


> EYE SEE U DRIVIN ROUND TOWN WIT DA GIRL I LUV AN IM LIKE FUCK UUUUUUU! XD love that song!



I luv that song so much that I will catch myself dancing naked infront of ym bathroom wall mirror singing to it and like mentioned b4 dancing as well.

:kiss2:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

OneWickedAngel said:


> Forgive Seventy-Seven, but this is what I saw when I viewed your photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before anyone asks there are only 50 "paths" listed here (the other twenty-seven are on the back cover) shoot me



I'm not sure what that's referencing, but very impressive.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Seventy-Seven said:


> I'm not sure what that's referencing, but very impressive.



Hi Seventy-Seven,

Think of each as a path to any person's soul. Any one of those can have a dramatic effect on the major guiding force that holds our respective souls together. 

And what is that guiding force? 
_"The substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen."_

If you tilt your head (or your monitor) up or down at just the right angle you can hopefully just barely make out the word "Faith" (over your heart). Whether it's in oneself, in someone else or in a Higher Power, acknowledged or not, we all live by some form of faith.

All of that represented in a pseudo CD cover artwork format.

Yeah, I have an active imagination, what can I tell ya.:blush::blush:


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hi Seventy-Seven,
> 
> Think of each as a path to any person's soul. Any one of those can have a dramatic effect on the major guiding force that holds our respective souls together.
> 
> And what is that guiding force?
> _"The substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen."_
> 
> If you tilt your head (or your monitor) up or down at just the right angle you can hopefully just barely make out the word "Faith" (over your heart). Whether it's in oneself, in someone else or in a Higher Power, acknowledged or not, we all live by some form of faith.
> 
> All of that represented in a pseudo CD cover artwork format.
> 
> Yeah, I have an active imagination, what can I tell ya.:blush::blush:



Sorry I can't Rep you yet for the Faith Quote...


----------



## penguin

Saoirse said:


> uking



My daughter told me she was going to be a rock star the other day - and that she'd need to get her ukulele to make it happen


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> My daughter told me she was going to be a rock star the other day - and that she'd need to get her ukulele to make it happen



Lol! Well if Tiny Tim can do it, I am sure she can too.

Chris


----------



## mccormick

Buddy Jamie took a picture of ME when I was talking a picture of a car that was built by Kicker Audio at the Kicker Bash 2011 Car Show.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Saw my father for the first time in 5 months and we went out drinking.... I think I finally see a family resemblance...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mccormick said:


> Buddy Jamie took a picture of ME when I was talking a picture of a car that was built by Kicker Audio at the Kicker Bash 2011 Car Show.


Looking oh so handsome as always McC. What I love about this picture is the capture of contrasts in photographer styles. Your body position and concentration on getting _the shot_ while the other guy was _point and shoot - whatever_. I would love to have seen the results of both styles. I'm willing to bet, from the viewing angle alone, you had the better shot and more interesting capture. 



StaySafeTonight said:


> Saw my father for the first time in 5 months and we went out drinking.... I think I finally see a family resemblance...



LOL niiice!


----------



## DeerVictory

i'm a goddamned sweetheart JUST SO EVERYONE IS AWARE


----------



## goofy girl

DeerVictory said:


> i'm a goddamned sweetheart JUST SO EVERYONE IS AWARE



I want to look exactly like you. In a complimentary, non-creepy sort of way.


----------



## WVMountainrear

goofy girl said:


> I want to look exactly like you. In a complimentary, non-creepy sort of way.



That's always my first thought when I see a picture of her too.


----------



## mel

goofy girl said:


> I want to look exactly like you. In a complimentary, non-creepy sort of way.



you are just too adorable! stop it!! ok.. go on... keep the cuteness going


----------



## Saoirse

penguin said:


> My daughter told me she was going to be a rock star the other day - and that she'd need to get her ukulele to make it happen



Awesome! I got into the uke because the fabulous ukulele rock star, Amanda Palmer! \m/


----------



## goofy girl

lovelylady78 said:


> That's always my first thought when I see a picture of her too.



Right!?!!?!



mel said:


> you are just too adorable! stop it!! ok.. go on... keep the cuteness going



hahhahaa!!! I can't help myself :happy: lol


----------



## imfree

Saoirse said:


> Awesome! I got into the uke because the fabulous ukulele rock star, Amanda Palmer! \m/



I'm thinking an Electric Uke, with lotsa' sustain and a whole host of digital effects!:eat2: Yummy sound!


----------



## penguin

Never2fat4me said:


> Lol! Well if Tiny Tim can do it, I am sure she can too.
> 
> Chris



Well yeah, if he can, who can't? 



Saoirse said:


> Awesome! I got into the uke because the fabulous ukulele rock star, Amanda Palmer! \m/



I've never heard her stuff, but my sister loves her and saw her in concert for her birthday last month, so I'm sure she's good!


----------



## Twilley

Saoirse said:


> Awesome! I got into the uke because the fabulous ukulele rock star, Amanda Palmer! \m/



Amanda Palmer is soooooo incredibly awesome


----------



## KittyKitten

Deervictory, you look like a younger, blue eyed, cuter version of Roseanne!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Me this afternoon bored with a webcam.


----------



## ashmamma84

lovelylady78 said:


> Me this afternoon bored with a webcam.



You are a stunner!


----------



## goofy girl

lovelylady78 said:


> Me this afternoon bored with a webcam.



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

lovelylady78 said:


> Me this afternoon bored with a webcam.



I love your chin. (is that a weird thing to say?)


----------



## chucktowntiger

The 1st is one that my friend captured of me pouting 

The next 2 are right after I got my hair recolored and cut.

The final one is on my way to attend a wedding all glammed up. 

Enjoy!

:kiss2: 

View attachment pouting.jpg


View attachment after hair.jpg


View attachment hair 2.jpg


View attachment wedding.jpg


----------



## mccormick

Just bored


----------



## Never2fat4me

chucktowntiger said:


> The 1st is one that my friend captured of me pouting
> 
> The next 2 are right after I got my hair recolored and cut.
> 
> The final one is on my way to attend a wedding all glammed up.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> :kiss2:



1) I love freckles!!

2) Talk about stunning eyes, especially in last photo. Wowowow!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## The Orange Mage

(is clickable)

I had forgotten how awesome the combo of blue jeans + fitted black t-shirt is. Totally universal.


----------



## WVMountainrear

ashmamma84 said:


> You are a stunner!





goofy girl said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!



Thank you, ladies!



mcbeth said:


> I love your chin. (is that a weird thing to say?)



I don't know about weird, but I can say that I've never gotten that particular compliment before. Thank you. (And my chin thanks you.) 





Never2fat4me said:


> 1) I love freckles!!
> 
> 2) Talk about stunning eyes, especially in last photo. Wowowow!
> 
> Chris :smitten:



I have to agree with Chris, that your eyes are beautiful...and I love the hair color. 



mccormick said:


> Just bored



Very handsome.


----------



## indy500tchr

Orange you glad I posted this...LOL


----------



## CrazyGuy13

Not insanely recent...but not terribly old either. 

View attachment me0.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

This is me before heading out for the Ke$ha concert (which was AWESOME, for the record).. first picture is an accident as I was trying to stand up and take a picture of my outfit but I kinda liked it.. it seemed very Ke$ha inspired.


----------



## Paul

Very nice!



chucktowntiger said:


> The 1st is one that my friend captured of me pouting
> 
> The next 2 are right after I got my hair recolored and cut.
> 
> The final one is on my way to attend a wedding all glammed up.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> :kiss2:


----------



## furious styles




----------



## rg770Ibanez

furious styles said:


>



Badass :bow:


----------



## toomuchspagett

SLUT IT UP


----------



## CrazyGuy13

thatgirl08 said:


> This is me before heading out for the Ke$ha concert (which was AWESOME, for the record).. first picture is an accident as I was trying to stand up and take a picture of my outfit but I kinda liked it.. it seemed very Ke$ha inspired.



Before I finished reading this, I thought to myself "that picture is fitting for something Kesha related."


----------



## thatgirl08

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Before I finished reading this, I thought to myself "that picture is fitting for something Kesha related."



Hahaa, right?! This song is officially the soundtrack for that picture: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2kdCJRAiNk&feature=related


----------



## CrazyGuy13

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaa, right?! This song is officially the soundtrack for that picture: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2kdCJRAiNk&feature=related



I'm afraid I can neither agree or disagree, as I only waited long enough to see the name of the song. There's only so much Kesha I can take per day, and the quota was filled on my way to and from work.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrazyGuy13 said:


> I'm afraid I can neither agree or disagree, as I only waited long enough to see the name of the song. There's only so much Kesha I can take per day, and the quota was filled on my way to and from work.



Hahaha, well, lets be honest.. if you hear the title of the song you basically get the gist. I love Kesha because her music is fun but she isn't exactly a lyrical genius!


----------



## CrazyGuy13

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahaha, well, lets be honest.. if you hear the title of the song you basically get the gist. I love Kesha because her music is fun but she isn't exactly a lyrical genius!



Apparently at my friend's St. Patrick's Day party I tried to literally brush my teeth with a bottle of jack...I don't really remember it but I'm told I did not like it.


----------



## thatgirl08

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Apparently at my friend's St. Patrick's Day party I tried to literally brush my teeth with a bottle of jack...I don't really remember it but I'm told I did not like it.



hahaa.. thats gross.. Jack is just gross. Judging by the amount of glittery vomit & stumbling girls in heels, there was some serious jack to teeth action going on at the concert too though.


----------



## JonesT

I haven't posted since Kingdom Come.


----------



## penguin

Nothing fancy, I just like this shirt (which is actually much greener than it seems here) because it's a nice fit.


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> Nothing fancy, I just like this shirt (which is actually much greener than it seems here) because it's a nice fit.



Nothing fancy, I just like this pic because she is a nice (and cute!) lady.

Chris


----------



## MrRickster28

Me Likey ! !


----------



## Jade38h

Trying the local Fish Fry last weekend  

View attachment IMG_0664.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08

Jade38h said:


> Trying the local Fish Fry last weekend



So pretty!


----------



## Wagimawr

penguin said:


> it's a nice fit.


Yes, yes it is. 



thatgirl08 said:


> glittery vomit


CAN'T UNSEE


----------



## WVMountainrear

JonesT said:


> I haven't posted since Kingdom Come.



TEZ!!! Looking handsome as always.


----------



## JonesT

lovelylady78 said:


> TEZ!!! Looking handsome as always.



Thank you! I'm glad you think I'm handsome but I'll never be as beautiful as you.


----------



## imfree

Jade38h said:


> Trying the local Fish Fry last weekend



Sorry I'm RepRupted. I would love to have been able to give you adorability Rep for this shot!


----------



## Wild Zero

bathroom mirror douchery


----------



## KHayes666

Wild Zero said:


> bathroom mirror douchery



I've seen that shirt at work, what is that?


----------



## Wild Zero

KHayes666 said:


> I've seen that shirt at work, what is that?



It's a band tee, the band is Boris. I'm going out on a limb and assuming the co-worker you've seen wearing it likely bought it at the same record store in Providence where I got mine, because I think they're the ones who printed it.

Edit: Ok the store didn't print it, printed by Devil's Rainbow Printing in Providence.


----------



## Paul

This is a very lovely picture. You are correct, the tee shirt has a good fit.



penguin said:


> Nothing fancy, I just like this shirt (which is actually much greener than it seems here) because it's a nice fit.


----------



## None

Got a booboo on my neck.






Also, wearing my awesome new shirt.


----------



## FatAndProud

None said:


> Got a booboo on my neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wearing my awesome new shirt.



I want those bandaids :| I'd wear them even if I didn't have a booboo :|


----------



## SMA413

I have a booboo on my ear... and a giant jockstrap apparently.


----------



## danielson123

I felt photogenic today. :happy: 

View attachment Snapshot_20110407.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

None said:


> Got a booboo on my neck.
> Also, wearing my awesome new shirt.


Dude, your awesome shirt is upstaged by your awesome band-aid. I'm with F&P, I'd wear one regardless of boo-boo!



SMA413 said:


> I have a booboo on my ear... and a giant jockstrap apparently.


Sorry about the booboo and really do hope it heals quickly, but man that "jockstrap" makes this one hilarious pic!



danielson123 said:


> I felt photogenic today. :happy:


Cool, 'cause you're looking pretty good there and it would have been a shame to not share.


----------



## Hathor

Can't see it too well, but when I was on a week break I had highlights put in and the stylist straightened my hair for me. =) I felt saucy that day. 

View attachment Snapshot_20110331.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Hathor said:


> Can't see it too well, but when I was on a week break I had highlights put in and the stylist straightened my hair for me. =) I felt saucy that day.



o very nice.:bow:


----------



## mz_puss

Meeee at the park on the weekend. I have bombarded several other threads i promise now no more park pictures lol  

View attachment 100_1625.JPG


View attachment 100_1590.JPG


----------



## Aussiebiggirl79

mz_puss said:


> Meeee at the park on the weekend. I have bombarded several other threads i promise now no more park pictures lol



You look Amazing..soooo Stunning!


----------



## Jon Blaze

mz_puss said:


> Meeee at the park on the weekend. I have bombarded several other threads i promise now no more park pictures lol



:wubu::wubu::wubu: Dreamy...


----------



## Never2fat4me

mz_puss said:


> Meeee at the park on the weekend. I have bombarded several other threads i promise now no more park pictures lol



I wanna be bombarded by mz_puss pics! You are the hottest of the hot, Julie.

Chris :bow:


----------



## LJ Rock

taken yesterday (a day before my 37th b-day) you can see how excited I am lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

LJ Rock said:


> taken yesterday (a day before my 37th b-day) you can see how excited I am lol



Hmmm, let's do the math...

Yesterday = A Day Before
Today = A Day After Yesterday
A Day Before + A Day After =

*!! HAPPY 37th BIRTHDAY !!*


----------



## LJ Rock

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hmmm, let's do the math...
> 
> Yesterday = A Day Before
> Today = A Day After Yesterday
> A Day Before + A Day After =
> 
> *!! HAPPY 37th BIRTHDAY !!*



thanks!


----------



## Hathor

HeavyDuty24 said:


> o very nice.:bow:



Why thank you, doll! :happy:


----------



## Takeshi

Me at the US vs. Paraguay game with my buddies. 
View attachment 196805_212763525400974_100000019835824_928753_1578722_n.jpg


----------



## Dmitra

Me this morning before trying to get a decent eye picture for another thread. Trying to decide which one looks more like the actual me than what I think I look like gave me a small yet meaningful headache. You all can decide, that is if you're still conscious after the all the beauty and studliness in the preceding photos. :bow:

Apologies to the glasses fans, I got caught up in the moment. 

.... 

View attachment eerie040082011.jpg


View attachment grinbatmanangle04082011.jpg


----------



## None

It was hailing here earlier and is cold as hell now. So, I took this hat out of retirement.


----------



## danielson123

Have to cut my hair this week for a wedding. I need photos for documentation of how it was. 

View attachment Snapshot_20110409_1.JPG


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> Have to cut my hair this week for a wedding. I need photos for documentation of how it was.



Oh my god, so adorable!


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Oh my god, so adorable!



Ooh my! Well thank you! :blush: Here's another :happy: 

View attachment Snapshot_20110409.JPG


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> Ooh my! Well thank you! :blush: Here's another :happy:



It's only fair Dan... here's a photo of me...

Fresh and clean and out of the shower


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> It's only fair Dan... here's a photo of me...
> 
> Fresh and clean and out of the shower



_Very_ pretty, Emily! And I love your frames! Cheers!


----------



## Arrhythmia

1love_emily said:


> It's only fair Dan... here's a photo of me...
> 
> Fresh and clean and out of the shower



Such a cutie!


----------



## Fox

I used a very light color filter, so the lighting looks a bit unique.


----------



## 1love_emily

Fox said:


> I used a very light color filter, so the lighting looks a bit unique.



You are (still) super cute! :blush:


----------



## Fox

1love_emily said:


> You are (still) super cute! :blush:



Haha thanks, Emily. Cute pic too, btw.


----------



## mszwebs

View attachment IMG_0374.JPG



Taken this afternoon at my sorority's Alum banquet.


----------



## CaitiDee

This is my all Old Navy outfit. 

View attachment Picture 151.jpg


View attachment Picture 152.jpg


----------



## None

CaitiDee said:


> This is my all Old Navy outfit.



You look fantastic. Very snazzy outfit.


----------



## CaitiDee

None said:


> You look fantastic. Very snazzy outfit.



Thank you. :wubu:


----------



## None

Got really high today and watched Your Highness. Then napped and now I'm finally coming down. Pretty killer day.


----------



## CaitiDee

None said:


> Got really high today and watched Your Highness. Then napped and now I'm finally coming down. Pretty killer day.



My mom brought over 3 bootleg movies I REALLY want to watch, but now I'm too stoned to switch over all the cables to the DVD player. 

This is one of those times I wonder if being able to fart all the time is worth not having a man around to do shit for me while I'm stoned!


----------



## None

CaitiDee said:


> My mom brought over 3 bootleg movies I REALLY want to watch, but now I'm too stoned to switch over all the cables to the DVD player.
> 
> This is one of those times I wonder if being able to fart all the time is worth not having a man around to do shit for me while I'm stoned!



Damn, that sucks. If I was closer, I'd do you the favor and switch over the cables real quick.


I don't know, being able to fart freely is pretty amazing. Plus, cable isn't that bad. Also, highs don't last forever. The anxiety of holding it in front of the opposite sex tends to last significantly longer.


----------



## daddyoh70

CaitiDee said:


> This is my all Old Navy outfit.



You have definitely done justice to Old Navy. (Insert cheesy Rear Admiral joke here for the 2nd pic). Great pics, lovely upper arm shot too :blush:

I dunno, my wife pretty much farts on command and I wait on her hand and foot whether she's stoned or not


----------



## Fox

CaitiDee said:


> This is my all Old Navy outfit.



You're totally gorgeous! :smitten:
Cute outfit, btw.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Being stoned = awesome time for pics... not so much for flash photography, though, lol.

How I've missed popping into this thread and seeing everyone :happy:

I shall be back with one of me


----------



## CarlaSixx

Ooops... double post :blush: Forgive me?
At least I come bearing a gift!






Me at work. I look suuuper short in this, lol. I felt like I looked cute in the outfit I had on so I snapped a pic in the mirror in the washroom at work.


----------



## CaitiDee

daddyoh70 said:


> You have definitely done justice to Old Navy. (Insert cheesy Rear Admiral joke here for the 2nd pic). Great pics, lovely upper arm shot too :blush:
> 
> I dunno, my wife pretty much farts on command and I wait on her hand and foot whether she's stoned or not



Thank you thank you! 

Oh, once a man makes a wife outta me, there's no holding ANYTHING back. Beware potential suitors!



Fox said:


> You're totally gorgeous! :smitten:
> Cute outfit, btw.



:wubu: Thank you!


----------



## The Orange Mage

So I'm pretty sure I posted pics of the two new pairs of glasses I got...at first I wasn't too hot on the purple ones, but I'm totally loving them now I think...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fox said:


> I used a very light color filter, so the lighting looks a bit unique.



Cute!



mszwebs said:


> View attachment 92183
> 
> 
> 
> Taken this afternoon at my sorority's Alum banquet.



Oh so pretty Mszwebs :bow:



CaitiDee said:


> This is my all Old Navy outfit.



Looks good on you


----------



## Arrhythmia

None said:


> Got really high today and watched Your Highness. Then napped and now I'm finally coming down. Pretty killer day.


You're a cutie! You got the Spock eyebrow action going.


----------



## mszwebs

Thanks, Greenie


----------



## BCBeccabae

CaitiDee said:


> This is my all Old Navy outfit.


marry meeee?
seriously though, beyond beautiful as always.



CarlaSixx said:


> Ooops... double post :blush: Forgive me?
> At least I come bearing a gift!
> 
> Me at work. I look suuuper short in this, lol. I felt like I looked cute in the outfit I had on so I snapped a pic in the mirror in the washroom at work.


you're so adorableee
I love the way your feets are positioned aha : p


----------



## Paul

You are very cute with lovely eyes and an amazing smile!


CaitiDee said:


> This is my all Old Navy outfit.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

danielson123 said:


> I felt photogenic today. :happy:



Love the shirt! :wubu:


----------



## danielson123

DitzyBrunette said:


> Love the shirt! :wubu:



Oh, why thank you! 

And just so I'm not wasting a post: 

View attachment Snapshot_20110410.JPG


----------



## 1love_emily

CaitiDee said:


> This is my all Old Navy outfit.



I love Old Navy and I love this outfit  Super cute!


----------



## Tanuki

Trying out my outfit for an upcoming steampunk event ^_^ 

View attachment img_3533 small.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia

Tanuki,

that fit is awesome!! You are sure to wow them all


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tanuki said:


> Trying out my outfit for an upcoming steampunk event ^_^



Aw, J! That outfit is five ways to cool! I love it!


----------



## Twilley

Tanuki said:


> Trying out my outfit for an upcoming steampunk event ^_^



I want that hat~


----------



## Linda

Tanuki said:


> Trying out my outfit for an upcoming steampunk event ^_^



You look fabulous!!! Win! Win! Win!


----------



## goofy girl

Tanuki said:


> Trying out my outfit for an upcoming steampunk event ^_^



WOW!! fabulous!!

Two beach pictures from Sunday, and i got my nose pierced today. :happy:


----------



## Twilley

goofy girl said:


> WOW!! fabulous!!
> 
> Two beach pictures from Sunday, and i got my nose pierced today. :happy:



OMG, are those polka dots on your glasses???? WAAAAANT


----------



## goofy girl

Twilley said:


> OMG, are those polka dots on your glasses???? WAAAAANT




LoL they're crystals actually!! and I make rainbows when the sun hits me


----------



## Arrhythmia

goofy girl said:


> WOW!! fabulous!!
> 
> Two beach pictures from Sunday, and i got my nose pierced today. :happy:


Congrats on nose piercing! I had my done two years ago


----------



## littlefairywren

Arrhythmia said:


> Congrats on nose piercing! I had my done two years ago



I second the congrats! I love the placement too, goofy girl.


----------



## Twilley

goofy girl said:


> LoL they're crystals actually!! and I make rainbows when the sun hits me



That's got to be awesome. And awesomely distracting, lol


----------



## goofy girl

Arrhythmia said:


> Congrats on nose piercing! I had my done two years ago





littlefairywren said:


> I second the congrats! I love the placement too, goofy girl.



Thanks!! I love it!!



Twilley said:


> That's got to be awesome. And awesomely distracting, lol



lol i think it's most distracting to myself. I've had the glasses for like a year and I still yell out "HEY I'M MAKING RAINBOWS" every time it happens LOL


----------



## computer

pic of me...recent one ;D
 

View attachment nn.JPG


----------



## 1love_emily

computer said:


> pic of me...recent one ;D



SEXY... really sexy. :eat2:


----------



## Cors

Cross-posting.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Cors said:


> Cross-posting.



you are gorgeous :kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cors said:


> Cross-posting.


You have such amazing dark eyes, Cors. I'm always drawn to them when you stare directly at the camera.



succubus_dxb said:


> you are gorgeous :kiss2:



QFT!:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

succubus_dxb said:


> you are gorgeous :kiss2:





OneWickedAngel said:


> You have such amazing dark eyes, Cors. I'm always drawn to them when you stare directly at the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> QFT!:bow:



Enthusiastically thirded!


----------



## Bettie Bomb

Paul said:


> Looking good!



Thank you Paul... sorry for the delay... I haven't been online in awhile


----------



## thatgirl08

Cors said:


> Cross-posting.



You are so beautiful.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Girl's Night  

View attachment Girls night 11.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

Cors said:


> Cross-posting.



You're like... hotter than FIRE.


----------



## Cors

succubus_dxb said:


> you are gorgeous :kiss2:





OneWickedAngel said:


> You have such amazing dark eyes, Cors. I'm always drawn to them when you stare directly at the camera.
> 
> QFT!:bow:





CastingPearls said:


> Enthusiastically thirded!





thatgirl08 said:


> You are so beautiful.





Alicia Rose said:


> You're like... hotter than FIRE.



You guys are too sweet, thanks for making my day! :blush:


----------



## Franklyn

And me with my booze (^^)/ 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 9.JPG


View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 10.JPG


View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 11.JPG


View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 12.JPG


----------



## Shosh

Tanuki said:


> Trying out my outfit for an upcoming steampunk event ^_^



You look amazing!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shosh4.jpg


I had dinner at my friend's house last night. We had chicken Korma. It was really nice.


----------



## Arrhythmia

Shosh said:


> View attachment 92282
> 
> 
> I had dinner at my friend's house last night. We had chicken Korma. It was really nice.


Very nice! I love your dress


----------



## Shosh

Arrhythmia said:


> Very nice! I love your dress



Thanks so much.


----------



## rellis10

Mmmmmm....noodle soup.


----------



## danielson123

I'm putting off getting a haircut until I can'ts puts it off no more! Which is like tomorrow.  

View attachment Snapshot_20110413.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

danielson123 said:


> I'm putting off getting a haircut until I can'ts puts it off no more! Which is like tomorrow.



This would have been really useful yesterday xD


----------



## Alicia33

It's been awhile since I posted, so here are 3 pics I took today Sorry for the blurriness, I need a new camera 

View attachment 100_2780.JPG


View attachment 100_2785.JPG


View attachment 100_2795.JPG


----------



## fluffyandcute

Franklyn said:


> And me with my booze (^^)/



Nice pics!!


----------



## Arrhythmia

Alicia33 said:


> It's been awhile since I posted, so here are 3 pics I took today Sorry for the blurriness, I need a new camera


Wow, you are stunning!!


----------



## Paul

You are a beautiful woman Shosh.


Shosh said:


> View attachment 92282
> 
> 
> I had dinner at my friend's house last night. We had chicken Korma. It was really nice.


----------



## Paul

Lovely!!!:bow:


Alicia33 said:


> It's been awhile since I posted, so here are 3 pics I took today Sorry for the blurriness, I need a new camera


----------



## mccormick




----------



## thatgirl08

mccormick said:


>



You are ridiculously good looking. Love your tattoo.


----------



## SMA413

mccormick said:


>





thatgirl08 said:


> You are ridiculously good looking. Love your tattoo.



Seriously. Ditto.


----------



## Blockierer

Last weekend while taking pictures .............


----------



## Christov

At work.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Me and the BF went to see a concert by Salif Keita, this incredible West African singer-songwriter and his band. It was a truly awesome show with a great crowd and amazing energy. (This pic was taken before anyone really came, we got there early to have a drink and chill before things started.)


----------



## Arrhythmia

mcbeth said:


> Me and the BF went to see a concert by Salif Keita, this incredible West African singer-songwriter and his band. It was a truly awesome show with a great crowd and amazing energy. (This pic was taken before anyone really came, we got there early to have a drink and chill before things started.)


Wow, mcbeth! You two look happy, hun.


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> Me and the BF went to see a concert by Salif Keita, this incredible West African singer-songwriter and his band. It was a truly awesome show with a great crowd and amazing energy. (This pic was taken before anyone really came, we got there early to have a drink and chill before things started.)


You look both wonderful and so joyful together. It makes my heart happy.


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> Me and the BF went to see a concert by Salif Keita, this incredible West African singer-songwriter and his band. It was a truly awesome show with a great crowd and amazing energy. (This pic was taken before anyone really came, we got there early to have a drink and chill before things started.)



Love it! When I see you like this, I can't help but smile, mcbeth


----------



## Twilley

Alicia33 said:


> It's been awhile since I posted, so here are 3 pics I took today Sorry for the blurriness, I need a new camera



Again, pink is totally your color <3


----------



## Allie Cat

Christov said:


> At work.
> 
> image snip



Oh hey, look who's back with his hot self


----------



## Arrhythmia

[/IMG]
Took this a few moments ago. I'm rather camera shy :blush:


----------



## Paw Paw

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You are still beautiful. I like the tattoo. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## penguin

Because I'm not.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Arrhythmia said:


> Wow, mcbeth! You two look happy, hun.



Thanks, Arrhythmia! We are pretty happy. Glad it transfers over to online photos.  I also like your pic - I dig your style.



CastingPearls said:


> You look both wonderful and so joyful together. It makes my heart happy.



Aww, thanks for being happy for me. Seriously, I really appreciate it!



littlefairywren said:


> Love it! When I see you like this, I can't help but smile, mcbeth



Thanks, LFW. Feel free to post some more photos of your own blissfulness. I love seeing your pics as well!!!


----------



## BCBeccabae

penguin said:


> Because I'm not.



you. you and that hair.
delectable<3


----------



## activistfatgirl

I just realized Christov looks a bit like Kurt from GLEE and therefore I LOVE YOU CHRISTOV.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

penguin said:


> Because I'm not.



And thank goodness! You look too damn adorable to be a corpse or zombie.


----------



## FatAndProud

If you're on my FB, you've seen this. But whatev.  Real. Chicks with moustaches unite!


----------



## fluffyandcute

computer said:


> pic of me...recent one ;D



This is a nice pic!!!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

One of me at work the other day ... 

View attachment 121sm.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

FatAndProud said:


> If you're on my FB, you've seen this. But whatev.  Real. Chicks with moustaches unite!



Bwahahahaha! It's almost looks like a Dirty Sanchez 



SSBBWMJ said:


> One of me at work the other day ...



Pretty!


----------



## penguin

BCBeccabae said:


> you. you and that hair.
> delectable<3





OneWickedAngel said:


> And thank goodness! You look too damn adorable to be a corpse or zombie.



Zombies definitely aren't the sexiest of the supernaturals out there! I'll take being delectable and adorable over being a zombie any day


----------



## LovelyLiz

penguin said:


> Because I'm not.



Glad for that! You look radiant. 



FatAndProud said:


> If you're on my FB, you've seen this. But whatev.  Real. Chicks with moustaches unite!



Work it. Cute pic.



SSBBWMJ said:


> One of me at work the other day ...



HOT!


----------



## Arrhythmia

SSBBWMJ said:


> One of me at work the other day ...


So adorable


----------



## Arrhythmia

mcbeth said:


> Thanks, Arrhythmia! We are pretty happy. Glad it transfers over to online photos.  I also like your pic - I dig your style.


Thanks so much, Sweetie :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething

mccormick said:


>


 

You always make me feel like a dirty, old woman. And I like it.

Haha.


----------



## Paquito

FatAndProud said:


> If you're on my FB, you've seen this. But whatev.  Real. Chicks with moustaches unite!



:bow:

Greatest thing ever.


----------



## OutbackZack

A quick picture taken while filming on my apartment rooftop. 

View attachment Roof.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia

OutbackZack said:


> A quick picture taken while filming on my apartment rooftop.


For the love of everything that is holy....
Good gawd you are soooo freakin' handsome!!!


----------



## SSBBWMJ

OneWickedAngel said:


> Bwahahahaha! It's almost looks like a Dirty Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!


Thank you sweetie



mcbeth said:


> Glad for that! You look radiant.
> 
> 
> 
> Work it. Cute pic.
> 
> 
> 
> HOT!


Thank you luv.



Arrhythmia said:


> So adorable


Awww thanks!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

My friend and I went to the park the other day! So much fun!


----------



## mccormick

Surlysomething said:


> You always make me feel like a dirty, old woman. And I like it.
> 
> Haha.



haha that's funny.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Video chatting with a bunch of great friends.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Blustery day means my hair is everywhere. Floofy!


----------



## Angel

The Orange Mage said:


> Blustery day means my hair is everywhere. Floofy!
> 
> DANG, boy! You're gonna give me a heart attack!
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a male, I'd have passed out by now!
> 
> 
> You are SEXY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to ask this before I faint: Can I have, please? *giggles*


----------



## danielson123

Fresh out of the shower, new haircut, and it's almost TEE SHIRT TIME! 

View attachment Snapshot_20110416_10.JPG


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Orange Mage said:


> Blustery day means my hair is everywhere. Floofy!



I like everything about this picture of you, Mage...perhaps especailly your lips.

So...my turn...


----------



## Arrhythmia

lovelylady78 said:


> I like everything about this picture of you, Mage...perhaps especailly your lips.
> 
> So...my turn...


Woman, you are so beautiful


----------



## WVMountainrear

Arrhythmia said:


> Woman, you are so beautiful



Aww...thank you so much.


----------



## Zandoz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Video chatting with a bunch of great friends.




Well aren't you just the cutie :bounce:


----------



## Fox

Time goes so slow!


----------



## Fox

Arrhythmia said:


> For the love of everything that is holy....
> Good gawd you are soooo freakin' handsome!!!



He's also a famous youtube celebrity. You better hurry up and become his little lunatic..


----------



## None

Shaved and took some photo for cash on Threadless.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Zandoz said:


> Well aren't you just the cutie :bounce:



Thanks, Z. :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

OutbackZack said:


> A quick picture taken while filming on my apartment rooftop.



Looking good  We sure don't see you on here often haha.



Fox said:


> Time goes so slow!



You're way cute. Can I keep you?!


----------



## goofy girl

New hair. And a good shot of my face freckle. I love my freckle.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Your hair looks fab, lady!


----------



## goofy girl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Your hair looks fab, lady!



THanks!! You're looking gorgeous yourself!!!


----------



## tonynyc

*Good day today.... finished my workout and off to go food shopping for goodies*


----------



## CarlaSixx

A friend of mine I've had for years has decided to start calling me "the virgin whore" because of my tendencies with dudes, and this nickname was the inspiration for a little "photoshoot" (lmao)


----------



## mel

awesome new pics of you guys!!!!!

here is me being a dork last week.. 

View attachment meldork.jpg


----------



## Paul

Thanks for a couple of cute pictures YPPrincess.



Your Plump Princess said:


> My friend and I went to the park the other day! So much fun!


----------



## Paul

Yup, but what a cute dork.



mel said:


> awesome new pics of you guys!!!!!
> 
> here is me being a dork last week..


----------



## 1love_emily

Always take a self-portrait with a puppy... they make it much better. 











View attachment Photo on 2011-04-16 at 21.40 #3.jpg


----------



## Paul

Darking puppy....oh and a cute woman too.



1love_emily said:


> Always take a self-portrait with a puppy... they make it much better.


----------



## Kamily




----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Always take a self-portrait with a puppy... they make it much better.



Yay puppy! And pretty!


----------



## 1love_emily

activistfatgirl said:


> I just realized Christov looks a bit like Kurt from GLEE and therefore I LOVE YOU CHRISTOV.



THAT HE DOES  I approve. Of Christov.


----------



## Arrhythmia

goofy girl said:


> New hair. And a good shot of my face freckle. I love my freckle.


You seem like so much fun to be around!


----------



## goofy girl

Arrhythmia said:


> You seem like so much fun to be around!



awwww thanks!! I think i am lol


----------



## 2_Cool

had a class presentation so I decided to have some fun with it and dress up. here's the result. 

View attachment pimpinlol.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia

2_Cool said:


> had a class presentation so I decided to have some fun with it and dress up. here's the result.


Very nice! I just bought my son a hat just like that.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Here's me from last night. LOL, a friend said there was no way I'd be able to do this at my weight..... Shocked the pants off him when I actually did it. 

View attachment IsThatABet (807 x 915).jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Here's me from last night. LOL, a friend said there was no way I'd be able to do this at my weight..... Shocked the pants off him when I actually did it.



WOOT! Show 'em how we big girls can work a pole baby! And I seriously mean that in the nicest way possible, Angie! :bow::bow:


----------



## Arrhythmia

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Here's me from last night. LOL, a friend said there was no way I'd be able to do this at my weight..... Shocked the pants off him when I actually did it.


Wow!!!!! :bow::bow:


----------



## LovelyLiz

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Here's me from last night. LOL, a friend said there was no way I'd be able to do this at my weight..... Shocked the pants off him when I actually did it.



You know he only said you couldn't do it because he wanted to make sure you did do it, and watch you.  Nicely done, Angie!


----------



## Fox

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Here's me from last night. LOL, a friend said there was no way I'd be able to do this at my weight..... Shocked the pants off him when I actually did it.



Sexy pole dancing! :smitten:

Good thing you had a picture to prove it. lol


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Fox said:


> Sexy pole dancing! :smitten:
> 
> Good thing you had a picture to prove it. lol



Yeah, nobody would have believed me otherwise!


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

OneWickedAngel said:


> WOOT! Show 'em how we big girls can work a pole baby! And I seriously mean that in the nicest way possible, Angie! :bow::bow:



Oh, definitely! Don't worry; I didn't take that in a bad way at all  I'm actually thinking about taking a few pole dancing classes over the summer. It would be nice to be able to practice again.


----------



## fluffyandcute

Surlysomething said:


> You always make me feel like a dirty, old woman. And I like it.
> 
> Haha.



Nice one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SMA413

I was bored while getting ready to go out last night.


----------



## FatAndProud

Dorkiest face ever. I was like, "Ya know what? Dimensions totally would like to see this."
View attachment 92481


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> Dorkiest face ever. I was like, "Ya know what? Dimensions totally would like to see this."
> View attachment 92481



Yes we would. :happy: You are toooo adorable, my friend. Too adorable. :wubu:


----------



## 2_Cool

Arrhythmia said:


> Very nice! I just bought my son a hat just like that.



Thank you  I think it gives off a sense of style. That's a pretty nice gift if you ask me.



SMA413 said:


> I was bored while getting ready to go out last night.



that's a cute pic Ms...uh...SMA413


----------



## danielson123

It's grainy but I like the background.  

View attachment Snapshot_20110418_2.JPG


----------



## DELIMAN092262

mel said:


> awesome new pics of you guys!!!!!
> 
> here is me being a dork last week..








Cute as a button.


----------



## DJ_S

From the last radio session..


----------



## mszwebs

View attachment IMG_0530-1.JPG



Me at Wet Willies on Beale Street in Memphis this past weekend

Note to self, don't drink the whole bottle of wine and 2 vodka drinks before going to a place where they serve grain alcohol daiquiris lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SMA413 said:


> I was bored while getting ready to go out last night.


We should all be so cute when board.



FatAndProud said:


> Dorkiest face ever. I was like, "Ya know what? Dimensions totally would like to see this."


HAHAHAHA! Yes, yes we would!



danielson123 said:


> It's grainy but I like the background.


Nice!



DJ_S said:


> From the last radio session..


Hey stranger, such a cutie as always!



mszwebs said:


> Me at Wet Willies on Beale Street in Memphis this past weekend
> 
> Note to self, don't drink the whole bottle of wine and 2 vodka drinks before going to a place where they serve grain alcohol daiquiris lol


Ah, Zwebs for someone two bottles of wine and two vodkas in the wind, you look fabulous! Love the necklace!


----------



## HottiMegan

just me.. been a while..


----------



## Arrhythmia

HottiMegan said:


> just me.. been a while..



Megan! Wooot!


----------



## mel

HottiMegan said:


> just me.. been a while..



such a cute picture!!


----------



## Twilley

Squinting so hard in this one, was entirely too bright out, lol


----------



## geekgamer01

I havn't posted a pic on here yet so I guess its about time I did. A buddy of mine snapped it while we were roadtripping last month. Lookin at it now I realize, I really need to smile more. Oh well. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## mel

geekgamer01 said:


> I havn't posted a pic on here yet so I guess its about time I did. A buddy of mine snapped it while we were roadtripping last month. Lookin at it now I realize, I really need to smile more. Oh well.



roadtrippin!!!! great pic


----------



## geekgamer01

mel said:


> roadtrippin!!!! great pic



Thanks! It's the last time I'll ever road trip with three people in a pickup truck tho


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Not behaving in my lab again...


----------



## goofy girl

geekgamer01 said:


> I havn't posted a pic on here yet so I guess its about time I did. A buddy of mine snapped it while we were roadtripping last month. Lookin at it now I realize, I really need to smile more. Oh well.



Love it!



StaySafeTonight said:


> Not behaving in my lab again...



You don't look like you're misbehaving lol


----------



## DJ_S

OneWickedAngel said:


> We should all be so cute when board.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA! Yes, yes we would!
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Hey stranger, such a cutie as always!
> 
> 
> Ah, Zwebs for someone two bottles of wine and two vodkas in the wind, you look fabulous! Love the necklace!





Ah thank you OneWickedAngel, too kind as usual


----------



## None

After a long, muddy 4/20 in the meadows on UCSC, I'm home chilling. Also the face I make after eating three pot cakes and hits.


----------



## QueenB

None said:


> After a long, muddy 4/20 in the meadows on UCSC, I'm home chilling. Also the face I make after eating three pot cakes and hits.



oh shit. you go to ucsc? furious_styles and i were gonna go to ucsc for 4/20 but plans fell through.


----------



## None

QueenB said:


> oh shit. you go to ucsc? furious_styles and i were gonna go to ucsc for 4/20 but plans fell through.



I do indeed. Damn, that's a bummer, you might have saw me eating cupcakes.


----------



## imfree

Here's a VLCsnap of me from a video. 

View attachment Edgar ThunderMike wb md.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Arrhythmia said:


> Megan! Wooot!





mel said:


> such a cute picture!!



Thanks you two


----------



## BigCutieMeg

I cant remember if I posted this one or not  

View attachment 184358_939381714442_9131183_48563840_4756315_n.jpg


----------



## danielson123

Dan takes a lot of pictures. Because he's cool.  

View attachment Snapshot_20110421.JPG


----------



## Aust99

imfree said:


> Here's a VLCsnap of me from a video.


Good to see you imfree!


BigCutieMeg said:


> I cant remember if I posted this one or not


Very cute !


danielson123 said:


> Dan takes a lot of pictures. Because he's cool.


. You do!!! Glad to see your fitting in nicely!


----------



## FatAndProud

Thanks for the comments/rep, y'all :wubu:

One more pic - enough being vain! This is me, currently. Pale as hell. Not emo, promise. This was the other night when chatting with the fine folk of Dimensions Chat :kiss2:

View attachment 92587


If I look scary, it's probably because I am. _Rawr_.


----------



## None

Sitting in brand new black and white chuck taylors waiting for Super.


----------



## SMA413

None said:


> Sitting in brand new black and white chuck taylors waiting for Super.



I've heard that movie is sooo good!! Too bad it's not showing where I live.


----------



## None

SMA413 said:


> I've heard that movie is sooo good!! Too bad it's not showing where I live.



It's fucking amazing. That's a shame, it just started playing here today, which is why I saw it. There is a copy of it (decent quality) floating around on t he internets.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BigCutieMeg said:


> I cant remember if I posted this one or not




wow just wow! cutie indeed.:wubu:


----------



## Robbie_Rob

BigCutieMeg said:


> I cant remember if I posted this one or not



GOD DAYYYUUUMMM!!!!!!! Hottness personified

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## penguin

Me and my daughter Amethyst - it's her fourth birthday today, and we had a great party earlier


----------



## mz_puss

imfree said:


> Here's a VLCsnap of me from a video.



Your making my circuits break ! lol 



BigCutieMeg said:


> I cant remember if I posted this one or not



Could you be any more freaking gorgeous, i dont think so ! 



FatAndProud said:


> Thanks for the comments/rep, y'all :wubu:
> 
> One more pic - enough being vain! This is me, currently. Pale as hell. Not emo, promise. This was the other night when chatting with the fine folk of Dimensions Chat :kiss2:
> 
> View attachment 92587
> 
> 
> If I look scary, it's probably because I am. _Rawr_.



Ok so i have a total girl crush on you !



penguin said:


> Me and my daughter Amethyst - it's her fourth birthday today, and we had a great party earlier



Aww you look like you guys had fun


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> Me and my daughter Amethyst - it's her fourth birthday today, and we had a great party earlier



wow love this picture very cute,and that is one hot momma!:smitten:


----------



## imfree

mz_puss said:


> *Your making my circuits break!* lol
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be any more freaking gorgeous, i dont think so !
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so i have a total girl crush on you !
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you look like you guys had fun



Hahaha! Funny, you should say that, Lovely Mz_Puss, the picture was from my YT video about the near-by lightning strike that got my stuff! Aah, but then, you're the lightning who strikes me in the heart every time!:smitten:


----------



## abel

The Green Eyed Fairy is really pretty.


----------



## goofy girl

penguin said:


> Me and my daughter Amethyst - it's her fourth birthday today, and we had a great party earlier



awwwww love it!!!!!!


----------



## The Orange Mage

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 92587
> 
> 
> If I look scary, it's probably because I am. _Rawr_.



Scary? Are you kidding me?  Someone rep this cutie! I'm all out! :happy:


----------



## Robbie_Rob

The Orange Mage said:


> Scary? Are you kidding me?  Someone rep this cutie! I'm all out! :happy:



done, she deserves it :bow:


----------



## biggirlsrock

BigCutieMeg said:


> I cant remember if I posted this one or not



I don't know either, but if ya did, I'm sure as hell glad you posted it again!!! :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

penguin said:


> Me and my daughter Amethyst - it's her fourth birthday today, and we had a great party earlier



Someone rep this woman since I can't again yet please.  She's a beauty, penguin - she looks just like her mommy.  And Amethyst is a beautiful name.

And someone rep FatandProud for me too!!!


----------



## Heyyou

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Someone rep this woman since I can't again yet please.  She's a beauty, penguin - she looks just like her mommy.  And Amethyst is a beautiful name.
> 
> And someone rep FatandProud for me too!!!



You look great all the time. 

I repped Fatandproud, im out of rep for penuin?


----------



## CastingPearls

Chillin with my Peep. LOL 

View attachment 216089_1585799299622_1674982739_1140112_5293204_n.jpg


----------



## Arrhythmia

CastingPearls said:


> Chillin with my Peep. LOL


So, SO adorable!!! Happy Easter, Dear!


----------



## penguin

danielson123 said:


> Dan takes a lot of pictures. Because he's cool.



Yes, yes he is.



mz_puss said:


> Aww you look like you guys had fun



We did, thank you! I just had to remember to get someone to take a picture of us, because I was behind the camera all day.



HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow love this picture very cute,and that is one hot momma!:smitten:



Aww thank you 



goofy girl said:


> awwwww love it!!!!!!



Thanks 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Someone rep this woman since I can't again yet please.  She's a beauty, penguin - she looks just like her mommy.  And Amethyst is a beautiful name.



She's my mini me for sure. No doubting whose child she is


----------



## tinkerbell

I took this yesterday!  I finally cut off my hair. I love my new 'do, and was able to donate my hair too!


----------



## Arrhythmia

tinkerbell said:


> I took this yesterday!  I finally cut off my hair. I love my new 'do, and was able to donate my hair too!


Wow, Tink! I had no idea you were such a looker :wubu:


----------



## tinkerbell

Arrhythmia said:


> Wow, Tink! I had no idea you were such a looker :wubu:



:blush: aww, thank you!


----------



## Robbie_Rob

tinkerbell said:


> I took this yesterday!  I finally cut off my hair. I love my new 'do, and was able to donate my hair too!



very cute smile :smitten:


----------



## tinkerbell

Robbie_Rob said:


> very cute smile :smitten:



 Thanks!!


----------



## Amaranthine

FatAndProud said:


> Thanks for the comments/rep, y'all :wubu:
> 
> One more pic - enough being vain! This is me, currently. Pale as hell. Not emo, promise. This was the other night when chatting with the fine folk of Dimensions Chat :kiss2:
> 
> If I look scary, it's probably because I am. _Rawr_.



You're so pretty! But I must say, it looks like your trying to indicate the smallest penis in the world.


----------



## penguin

My daughter wanted me to be a unicorn, but since she kept wanting her hand in every shot, I had no choice but to try to eat her.


----------



## AuntHen

me this evening in my backyard


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Chillin with my Peep. LOL




I must spread rep before giving to Lainey again  Please someone do it for me!!


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> me this evening in my backyard



My god, you're so adorable, B!! I've missed you :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

tinkerbell said:


> I took this yesterday!  I finally cut off my hair. I love my new 'do, and was able to donate my hair too!
> 
> Great cut! Great hair!
> 
> 
> 
> penguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter wanted me to be a unicorn, but since she kept wanting her hand in every shot, I had no choice but to try to eat her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to have a unicorn theme. Come now, Miss Amie IS the real star!
> 
> 
> 
> fat9276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me this evening in my backyard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always. LOVE that green!
Click to expand...


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> Chillin with my Peep. LOL



Oh, your peep looks so much more luscious on Skype.


----------



## Paul

Your daughter looks so much like her mother. Very lovely picture.


penguin said:


> Me and my daughter Amethyst - it's her fourth birthday today, and we had a great party earlier


----------



## The Orange Mage

Crossposting from elsewhere, I hacked the sleeves off of a hoodie tonight.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> We seem to have a unicorn theme. Come now, Miss Amie IS the real star!



She is indeed! We always have a unicorn theme with Amie - she had a stork mark on her forehead as a baby, and a friend of mine dubbed that her unicorn spot (from The Last Unicorn movie). Though...Amie tends to pronounce it "uniporn", which I try to correct, as it sounds so wrong 



Paul said:


> Your daughter looks so much like her mother. Very lovely picture.



She does indeed  She's also the fifth in a direct line of reds on my maternal line


----------



## Mishty

Today at a friends house, swimming with my lady.
It was cold, oh very cold in that water.  

View attachment 217063_15_n.jpg


View attachment jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj.jpg


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> Today at a friends house, swimming with my lady.
> It was cold, oh very cold in that water.



Maaaan, I need friends with waterslides!

Anyway, great pics Mish. You look proprietorial.


----------



## daddyoh70

BigCutieMeg said:


> I cant remember if I posted this one or not



Wow, you could post it a hundred more times and it wouldn't matter! Beautiful pic :smitten:



FatAndProud said:


> Thanks for the comments/rep, y'all :wubu:
> 
> One more pic - enough being vain! This is me, currently. Pale as hell. Not emo, promise. This was the other night when chatting with the fine folk of Dimensions Chat :kiss2:
> 
> View attachment 92587
> 
> 
> If I look scary, it's probably because I am. _Rawr_.



You made me go like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFyWPeou4Gc



penguin said:


> Me and my daughter Amethyst - it's her fourth birthday today, and we had a great party earlier



Adorable...as if we'd expect anything less!


----------



## mz_puss

Taken today  my housemate was playing with my camera, yay new settings ! anywho its me on Easter yay Easter mmmmmmm chocolate  

View attachment 100_2050.JPG


----------



## Twilley

mz_puss said:


> Taken today  my housemate was playing with my camera, yay new settings ! anywho its me on Easter yay Easter mmmmmmm chocolate



Is it possible for you to NOT look absolutely gorgeous???


:smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Today at a friends house, swimming with my lady.
> It was cold, oh very cold in that water.





frankman said:


> Maaaan, I need friends with waterslides!
> 
> Anyway, great pics Mish. *You look proprietorial*.



Perfect word! She does look right at home doesn't she? One of the millions of things I love about Mishty.


----------



## lalatx

From last night 

View attachment 003dd.jpg


View attachment 024dd.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

Mishty said:


> Today at a friends house, swimming with my lady.
> It was cold, oh very cold in that water.



I love love love these pics.


----------



## Sweetie

Me last weekend feeling .... wistful.


----------



## danielson123

Can't do much for Easter, what with two finals in the AM and all... But I can stop in and say hi to everybody here!  

View attachment Snapshot_20110424_2.JPG


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lalatx said:


> From last night




lovely pictures,your outfits always look so great on you.:wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

Went to a river with a friend of mine on a warm spring day 

View attachment Brook 4.jpg


----------



## biggirlsrock

mz_puss said:


> Taken today  my housemate was playing with my camera, yay new settings !



You're as gorgeous in B&W as you are in color!!! :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

Hoppy easter


----------



## mz_puss

Twilley said:


> Is it possible for you to NOT look absolutely gorgeous???
> 
> 
> :smitten:





biggirlsrock said:


> You're as gorgeous in B&W as you are in color!!! :wubu:



aww you guys are awesome thank you heaps for the pic lovin <3 :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## mccormick

tinkerbell said:


> I took this yesterday!  I finally cut off my hair. I love my new 'do, and was able to donate my hair too!



You're stunning.


----------



## Franklyn

Lunch in the park o(^^)o 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 19.JPG


----------



## mz_puss

Franklyn said:


> Lunch in the park o(^^)o



looking lovely


----------



## Arrhythmia

Franklyn said:


> Lunch in the park o(^^)o


Wow, Franklyn! Such a handsome man


----------



## MissAshley

At the radio station in the studio where I did an on air interview for being their calendar model, or "rock girl" as they call us.






Me and my boyfriend at Moster Jam


----------



## littlefairywren

Pretty recent.... 

View attachment 030420111415.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

This might have been after the second or third martini. Things start to get blurry after a while..... 

View attachment 215869_1589127862834_1674982739_1146784_2997393_n.jpg


----------



## Mishty

littlefairywren said:


> Pretty recent....



Sexy broad. Wow-wee.



CastingPearls said:


> This might have been after the second or third martini. Things start to get blurry after a while.....



You look like the cat that got the cream. You look amazing, as always. :bow:


----------



## Robbie_Rob

hi everybody


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Pretty recent....



SULTRY! You have such beautiful eyes.



CastingPearls said:


> This might have been after the second or third martini. Things start to get blurry after a while.....



Looking good! Did you get a hair cut? I like it.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I like purple.  (Also my hair is acting up again, lol!)


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> This might have been after the second or third martini. Things start to get blurry after a while.....



So you're saying the universe reacts to the amount of Martinis you drink? Cool!

Looking good there as always, Lainey.


----------



## pegz

Robbie_Rob said:


> hi everybody



very nice


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> Looking good! Did you get a hair cut? I like it.



YES! Thanks!



frankman said:


> So you're saying the universe reacts to the amount of Martinis you drink? Cool!
> 
> Looking good there as always, Lainey.



Frank. You've seen me in live action, martini-wise. You KNOW the universe reacts to everything I do in direct relation to my liquor consumption. Duh.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

This is me and my "I've lost faith in humanity" face I usually get when grading freshman's papers...


----------



## SMA413

My eyes look crazy blue/green in this pic. They're not usually like that.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mishty said:


> Sexy broad. Wow-wee.





mcbeth said:


> SULTRY! You have such beautiful eyes.



Thank you so much, ladies


----------



## imfree

SMA413 said:


> My eyes look crazy blue/green in this pic. They're not usually like that.



Nah...With those passionate green eyes and raven black hair, you look like you're ready to belt-out a red-hot performance of Ann Wilson's "Alone", just saying there, Pretty Lady!


----------



## LovelyLiz

StaySafeTonight said:


> This is me and my "I've lost faith in humanity" face I usually get when grading freshman's papers...



Ha, nice  What do you teach?


----------



## tinkerbell

One more, just because I haven't taken any pictures recently, and I'm in love with my new hair cut! And I love this shirt. And my other picture is missing now!


----------



## tinkerbell

SMA413 said:


> My eyes look crazy blue/green in this pic. They're not usually like that.



You are so pretty! I love your eyes and hair! And skin!


----------



## Xutjja

This photo was taken on Monday.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Xutjja said:


> This photo was taken on Monday.



Been thinking this a while but I love your style.


----------



## WomanlyHips

Good looking Fella'!



2_Cool said:


> had a class presentation so I decided to have some fun with it and dress up. here's the result.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SMA413 said:


> My eyes look crazy blue/green in this pic. They're not usually like that.



extremely gorgeous.:smitten:



tinkerbell said:


> One more, just because I haven't taken any pictures recently, and I'm in love with my new hair cut! And I love this shirt. And my other picture is missing now!



great pic!:happy:




Xutjja said:


> This photo was taken on Monday.



great picture.


----------



## WomanlyHips

Today'ish, a lil' blurry.. 

View attachment shitsngiggles.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

WomanlyHips said:


> Today'ish, a lil' blurry..




blurry but perfectly beautiful.:wubu:


----------



## WomanlyHips

Still blurry, webcams be damned! 

View attachment Photo_00060.jpg


----------



## Robbie_Rob

blurry but still cute as hell


----------



## penguin

The view from above


----------



## HeavyDuty24

penguin said:


> The view from above



o and what a perfect view that is.:smitten::eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

StaySafeTonight said:


> This is me and my "I've lost faith in humanity" face I usually get when grading freshman's papers...



freshmen's

Sorry, I don't usually correct grammar or spelling but I couldn't resist since you were talking about grading papers.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

BigBeautifulMe said:


> freshmen's
> 
> Sorry, I don't usually correct grammar or spelling but I couldn't resist since you were talking about grading papers.



haha! It's funny- it's actually one of the most commonly misused pluralizations! "Freshman" doesn't get pluralized like with man in singular to men in pluralized form. I made that mistake countless times before one of my professors nearly struck me for using "freshmen" in an essay!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It doesn't when it's an adjective like "freshman 15." If you'd wanted to use it this way, you would have had to say "freshman papers." But freshman in the plural form is definitely freshmen, thus freshmen's. Not that dictionary.com is the best resource, but it clearly lists freshmen as the plural: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/freshmen. Also, an excellent grammar resource is Washington State University's "Common Errors in Usage." Here's the article on freshman/freshmen: http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/freshman.html


----------



## FatAndProud

Ok, I love the grammar war of 2011 just as much as the next fatty, but damn. That was intense.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

SMA413 said:


> My eyes look crazy blue/green in this pic. They're not usually like that.


 Very very attractive:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, I love the grammar war of 2011 just as much as the next fatty, but damn. That was intense.



I know. I'm a dork. lol.


----------



## SMA413

imfree said:


> Nah...With those passionate green eyes and raven black hair, you look like you're ready to belt-out a red-hot performance of Ann Wilson's "Alone", just saying there, Pretty Lady!





tinkerbell said:


> You are so pretty! I love your eyes and hair! And skin!





HeavyDuty24 said:


> extremely gorgeous.:smitten:





Robbie_Rob said:


> Very very attractive:bow:



Thanks everyone :blush:


----------



## StaySafeTonight

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It doesn't when it's an adjective like "freshman 15." If you'd wanted to use it this way, you would have had to say "freshman papers." But freshman in the plural form is definitely freshmen, thus freshmen's. Not that dictionary.com is the best resource, but it clearly lists freshmen as the plural: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/freshmen. Also, an excellent grammar resource is Washington State University's "Common Errors in Usage." Here's the article on freshman/freshmen: http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/freshman.html



This would have been valid a few years ago, though spelling of the pluralized word have changed since then. It's like using "Alexis's" and "Alexis'" the usage has gone from improper to proper over the past few years to the point where I'm not even sure anymore (though the former still feels grammatically incorrect). I will agree to disagree. The term "freshmen" is fine for anything outside of collegiate work- when you are attempting a masters or a doctorate, you have to stay current with certain connotations, spellings, and the usage of words- as they're _always_ changing.


----------



## Tad

I bought a new laptop a couple of weeks ago. Didn't really care about the web cam built in to it, but finally decided to see how it works.......which would be not especially well, judging from these pics (although the goofy poses I probably can't blame on the equipment....)


----------



## MisticalMisty

StaySafeTonight said:


> This would have been valid a few years ago, though spelling of the pluralized word have changed since then. It's like using "Alexis's" and "Alexis'" the usage has gone from improper to proper over the past few years to the point where I'm not even sure anymore (though the former still feels grammatically incorrect). I will agree to disagree. The term "freshmen" is fine for anything outside of collegiate work- when you are attempting a masters or a doctorate, you have to stay current with certain connotations, spellings, and the usage of words- as they're _always_ changing.



You and my husband need to meet! In a non-pervy way I mean! lol


----------



## imfree

Tad said:


> I bought a new laptop a couple of weeks ago. Didn't really care about the web cam built in to it, but finally decided to see how it works.......which would be not especially well, judging from these pics (although the goofy poses I probably can't blame on the equipment....)



Tad, your laptop's built-in camera looks like it would have taken a good picture if there had been a table lamp behind the laptop. Looked to me like the lighting is coming from the wrong direction.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

wrong thread.


----------



## CastingPearls

Um.........so yeah..... 

View attachment lolcats-finish-him.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

StaySafeTonight said:


> This would have been valid a few years ago, though spelling of the pluralized word have changed since then. It's like using "Alexis's" and "Alexis'" the usage has gone from improper to proper over the past few years to the point where I'm not even sure anymore (though the former still feels grammatically incorrect). I will agree to disagree. The term "freshmen" is fine for anything outside of collegiate work- when you are attempting a masters or a doctorate, you have to stay current with certain connotations, spellings, and the usage of words- as they're _always_ changing.



I'd like to continue this debate (if you're interested in doing that) in the grammar thread, so we don't derail the pic thread. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1709355#post1709355


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Um.........so yeah.....




Hehe.

I'm so stealing this.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CastingPearls said:


> Um.........so yeah.....



now THAT made me laugh out loud for real!!!


----------



## Paquito

Yes, those are Dexter bobbleheads.

No, you may not have them.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> Yes, those are Dexter bobbleheads.
> 
> No, you may not have them.


PLEEEEAAAAAASSSSSEEEE tell me they have a Didi one???!!!!!!


----------



## Deacone

Day out at the zoo, and my boyfriend tried to poke my eye. Git.


----------



## Deacone

Also taken last friday!

DOG PILE!

(I'm on top)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Deacone said:


> Day out at the zoo, and my boyfriend tried to poke my eye. Git.




looks like rain in dem thur clouds.XD great pic!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I'm pretty pumped about this shirt. 

View attachment PTHHHHH.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm being a total pic whore lately. I'd apologize, but I'm not sorry. 

View attachment IMAG0228 small.jpg

View attachment IMAG0229 small.jpg

View attachment IMAG0243 small.jpg


----------



## Robbie_Rob

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm being a total pic whore lately. I'd apologize, but I'm not sorry.



No need to apologise, beautiful :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

rg770Ibanez said:


> I'm pretty pumped about this shirt.



wow dude not sure if you have heard this but you look just like Chris Martin from Coldplay!:shocked:


----------



## DearPrudence

Me, as of like last weekend.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

DearPrudence said:


> Me, as of like last weekend.




certified cutie. :happy:


----------



## SMA413

I was bored and my hair is crazy... and that's about the end of that story. LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SMA413 said:


> I was bored and my hair is crazy... and that's about the end of that story. LOL




man you are so gorgeous!:smitten::bow:


----------



## FatAndProud

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm being a total pic whore lately. I'd apologize, but I'm not sorry.
> 
> View attachment 92848
> 
> View attachment 92849
> 
> View attachment 92850



I can't rep you  But you look like goldilocks!  Very cuuuute! I love the curls.


----------



## Paul

You are lovely in curls BBM.


BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm being a total pic whore lately. I'd apologize, but I'm not sorry.
> 
> View attachment 92848
> 
> View attachment 92849
> 
> View attachment 92850


----------



## Zandoz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm being a total pic whore lately. I'd apologize, but I'm not sorry.
> 
> View attachment 92848
> 
> View attachment 92849
> 
> View attachment 92850



Keep up the good work, cutie


----------



## Zandoz

SMA413 said:


> I was bored and my hair is crazy... and that's about the end of that story. LOL



Now that is a world class pout!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Got all gussied up for my birthday dinner!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I promise.... no more pics for a while after these... lol!

View attachment snapshot(11)cropped.jpg

View attachment snapshot(13)cropped.jpg

View attachment snapshot(14)cropped.jpg


----------



## Zandoz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I promise.... no more pics for a while after these... lol!
> 
> View attachment 92862
> 
> View attachment 92863
> 
> View attachment 92864



Feel free to break that promise


----------



## omegaseph

Zandoz said:


> Feel free to break that promise



In fact, _please_ do :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to get my hair cut tomorrow and get bangs.. so i'm practicing what side swept bangs would look like


----------



## CastingPearls

MisticalMisty said:


> Got all gussied up for my birthday dinner!




Happy Birthday again, Sweetie!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I promise.... no more pics for a while after these... lol!





HottiMegan said:


> I'm going to get my hair cut tomorrow and get bangs.. so i'm practicing what side swept bangs would look like



Lovely ladies.

We have so many beautiful people here on Dimensions.


----------



## bmann0413

I have nothing to say.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

DearPrudence said:


> Me, as of like last weekend.



wow that is cute and sexy :smitten:


----------



## AuntHen

SMA413 said:


> I was bored and my hair is crazy... and that's about the end of that story. LOL




Retro cute! It looks like a Pat Benetar album cover!! Love it!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HottiMegan said:


> I'm going to get my hair cut tomorrow and get bangs.. so i'm practicing what side swept bangs would look like




wow they look excellent on you.:smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

bmann0413 said:


> I have nothing to say.




cool sonic shirt man!:bow:


----------



## 1love_emily

Hey y'all  

View attachment Photo on 2011-04-30 at 15.43.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

New hair!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Just beautiful, Megan!!


----------



## 1love_emily

Because I look pretty right now


----------



## LadyDeelicious

This was just last month 

View attachment March 2010.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Today was a beautiful day...went for a ride on the carousel with a friend


----------



## Robbie_Rob

1love_emily said:


> Because I look pretty right now



wow cute as hell!


----------



## CarlaSixx

So... gave myself a haircut in the comfort of my own bathroom. I love it!


----------



## HottiMegan

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow they look excellent on you.:smitten:





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just beautiful, Megan!!



Thanks! I love my new look!


----------



## kentwildt

Please promise more pics... -the best!


----------



## Paul

Side swept bangs look very good on you Megan. Go for it.


HottiMegan said:


> I'm going to get my hair cut tomorrow and get bangs.. so i'm practicing what side swept bangs would look like


----------



## rg770Ibanez

HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow dude not sure if you have heard this but you look just like Chris Martin from Coldplay!:shocked:



Haha I've gotten it like once, but my immediate response was "Or does Chris Martin from Coldplay look like me?"


----------



## daddyoh70

BigBeautifulMe said:


> sorry, wrong thread.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> wrong thread.



OK look, If you're going to waste thread space, you could at least throw a couple pics of yourself in there 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm being a total pic whore lately. I'd apologize, but I'm not sorry.
> 
> View attachment 92848
> 
> View attachment 92849
> 
> View attachment 92850



Definitely no need for an apology, more great pics!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

daddyoh70 said:


> OK look, If you're going to waste thread space, you could at least throw a couple pics of yourself in there



LOL. Hey, I made up for it later!


----------



## tinkerbell

CarlaSixx said:


> So... gave myself a haircut in the comfort of my own bathroom. I love it!



You're so brave - I'd never be able to do that. It looks awesome!!  And you're so cute! 



HottiMegan said:


> New hair!



I love the new hair! You're so pretty!


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> Side swept bangs look very good on you Megan. Go for it.





tinkerbell said:


> I love the new hair! You're so pretty!



Thank you both  I showered this morning and am curious how it looks without all the hairspray and junk she put in my hair


----------



## CaitiDee

One of my favoritest shirts ever. I'm a sucker for polka dots. 

View attachment Picture 158.jpg


----------



## mel

CaitiDee said:


> One of my favoritest shirts ever. I'm a sucker for polka dots.



cute!! I luv polka dots too


----------



## HeavyDuty24

rg770Ibanez said:


> Haha I've gotten it like once, but my immediate response was "Or does Chris Martin from Coldplay look like me?"


 
haha that's a good one. i figured you probably got that one before somewhere down the line.LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CaitiDee said:


> One of my favoritest shirts ever. I'm a sucker for polka dots.



wow what a cutey. :happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CarlaSixx said:


> So... gave myself a haircut in the comfort of my own bathroom. I love it!




great pic Carla!


----------



## HottiMegan

CaitiDee said:


> One of my favoritest shirts ever. I'm a sucker for polka dots.



That's a cute shirt, i can see why it's your fave


----------



## CastingPearls

I went back home to my sis-in-law's sis's daughter Sofia's First Holy Communion today. Me, My brother David and I, Sofia, and my sis--in-law and her sisters. (I'm an honorary Esposito sister LOL) 

View attachment sofiascommunionmay1-11 001.JPG


View attachment sofiascommunionmay1-11 012.JPG


View attachment sofiascommunionmay1-11 029.JPG


View attachment sofiascommunionmay1-11 030.JPG


View attachment sofiascommunionmay1-11 022.JPG


----------



## Deacone

I HAVE SO MANY EYES :>


----------



## EtobicokeFA

CastingPearls said:


> I went back home to my sis-in-law's sis's daughter Sofia's First Holy Communion today. Me, My brother David and I, Sofia, and my sis--in-law and her sisters. (I'm an honorary Esposito sister LOL)




Looking good.


----------



## LovelyLiz

CaitiDee said:


> One of my favoritest shirts ever. I'm a sucker for polka dots.



You are so adorable! 



CastingPearls said:


> I went back home to my sis-in-law's sis's daughter Sofia's First Holy Communion today. Me, My brother David and I, Sofia, and my sis--in-law and her sisters. (I'm an honorary Esposito sister LOL)



I love the outfit! Looking good, CP!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

CaitiDee said:


> One of my favoritest shirts ever. I'm a sucker for polka dots.



Ughhh you are just too freaking cute!


----------



## pegz

CastingPearls said:


> I went back home to my sis-in-law's sis's daughter Sofia's First Holy Communion today. Me, My brother David and I, Sofia, and my sis--in-law and her sisters. (I'm an honorary Esposito sister LOL)




You are just too beautiful for words. Very nice pics. Hope you had a great time with your family and friends.


----------



## Cors

CastingPearls said:


> I went back home to my sis-in-law's sis's daughter Sofia's First Holy Communion today. Me, My brother David and I, Sofia, and my sis--in-law and her sisters. (I'm an honorary Esposito sister LOL)





Deacone said:


> I HAVE SO MANY EYES :>



You're both too cute for words!


----------



## Kamily

This was taken on Saturday night before going out with the girls.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> I went back home to my sis-in-law's sis's daughter Sofia's First Holy Communion today. Me, My brother David and I, Sofia, and my sis--in-law and her sisters. (I'm an honorary Esposito sister LOL)



Beautiful family!!


----------



## mel

CastingPearls said:


> I went back home to my sis-in-law's sis's daughter Sofia's First Holy Communion today. Me, My brother David and I, Sofia, and my sis--in-law and her sisters. (I'm an honorary Esposito sister LOL)



so pretty!!!



Deacone said:


> I HAVE SO MANY EYES :>



hehe..too cute!!!



Kamily said:


> This was taken on Saturday night before going out with the girls.



sunkissed and pretty!!


----------



## Paul

Your a beautiful woman...Please post more pictures,


Kamily said:


> This was taken on Saturday night before going out with the girls.


----------



## daddyoh70

CaitiDee said:


> One of my favoritest shirts ever. I'm a sucker for polka dots.



Beautiful pic!


----------



## Twilley

SMA413 said:


> I was bored and my hair is crazy... and that's about the end of that story. LOL



This is entirely too adorable!


----------



## Saoirse

from my CA trip


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Wow! Everyone here is so awesomely awesome [and A-Dor-a-bleeee!]


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Saoirse said:


> from my CA trip



Cute and quirky, i love it:bow:


----------



## sirGordy

Tis I, just this past Easter Season: 

View attachment Gordon 2011.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

sirGordy said:


> Tis I, just this past Easter Season:


 

Pretty snazzy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sirGordy said:


> Tis I, just this past Easter Season:




Wow, love the suit and the smile- fantastic! Hope you had a good Easter holiday


----------



## Noir




----------



## CastingPearls

Deacone said:


> I HAVE SO MANY EYES :>



Your pics are a riot.



Kamily said:


> This was taken on Saturday night before going out with the girls.



Lovely



CaitiDee said:


> One of my favoritest shirts ever. I'm a sucker for polka dots.



That IS a cute top!



Saoirse said:


> from my CA trip



Your pics are always challenging the color spectrum. Your hair's my fave.



sirGordy said:


> Tis I, just this past Easter Season:



Very distinguised!



Noir said:


> Noir


Nice!!!

*****
Screwed up multiquote but Carla-you're adorable, Love the hair, HottieMegan and SMA413-you remind me of a Kewpie doll! So cute!


----------



## Al Diggy

my bad ass grandson... 

View attachment IMG-20110419-00031.jpg


----------



## Noir

CaitiDee said:


> One of my favoritest shirts ever. I'm a sucker for polka dots.



cute as always


----------



## Paul

Very pretty!


Saoirse said:


> from my CA trip


----------



## Surlysomething

Al Diggy said:


> my bad ass grandson...




He's adorable

great picture!


----------



## CaitiDee

Noir said:


> cute as always



As are you my dear.


----------



## Noir

CaitiDee said:


> As are you my dear.



well shpank you very much


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

132154_644572095267_7602071_36623705_3635960_o by harvestwind22, on Flickr

it was really cold that day.


----------



## Jenella

Recent picture of me at the Museum of Science in Boston! I had a blast with my friend! Blah, so messy. lol


----------



## sirGordy

Surlysomething said:


> Pretty snazzy!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow, love the suit and the smile- fantastic! Hope you had a good Easter holiday





CastingPearls said:


> Very distinguised!



Thank you ladies, and Greeny, had a great Easter holiday, and hoping you did also.


----------



## furious styles

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> 132154_644572095267_7602071_36623705_3635960_o by harvestwind22, on Flickr
> 
> it was really cold that day.



holy shit you're back?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

furious styles said:


> holy shit you're back?



^^ took the words right outta my mouth. lol


----------



## Aust99

Haven't posted in here for a little while... this is me yesterday..... trying a new lipstick.
View attachment 92990


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

furious styles said:


> holy shit you're back?





BigBeautifulMe said:


> ^^ took the words right outta my mouth. lol



well, all good things must come to an end


----------



## calauria




----------



## penguin

I bet my moustache is better than yours. This is what we do when we play trivia at the pub.


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> I bet my moustache is better than yours. This is what we do when we play trivia at the pub.



Cute, Penguin, but I find myself humming this song!


----------



## KHayes666

Jenella said:


> Recent picture of me at the Museum of Science in Boston! I had a blast with my friend! Blah, so messy. lol



That's unintentionally freaky, I was just there this weekend. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Christov




----------



## goofy girl

Aust99 said:


> Haven't posted in here for a little while... this is me yesterday..... trying a new lipstick.
> View attachment 92990




so beautiful!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Moi...the B&W version...


----------



## Paul

Cute. Red is a good colour for you.



Jenella said:


> Recent picture of me at the Museum of Science in Boston! I had a blast with my friend! Blah, so messy. lol


----------



## mz_puss

My bestie/housemate and i were playing dress ups, he is going to a steampunk night and we were practicing makeup on me...for him, to wear on the night lol. I know that doesn't exactly work but it was fun. 

View attachment 100_2118.JPG


View attachment 100_2120.JPG


----------



## frankman

Probably the end of a song: 

View attachment rocknroll.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> Probably the end of a song:


You look awesome sweetie!


----------



## Kamily

frankman said:


> Probably the end of a song:



Very nice.


----------



## mel

Al Diggy said:


> my bad ass grandson...





Paul said:


> Very pretty!





Say Hello to the Angels said:


> 132154_644572095267_7602071_36623705_3635960_o by harvestwind22, on Flickr
> 
> it was really cold that day.





Jenella said:


> Recent picture of me at the Museum of Science in Boston! I had a blast with my friend! Blah, so messy. lol





Aust99 said:


> Haven't posted in here for a little while... this is me yesterday..... trying a new lipstick.
> View attachment 92990





penguin said:


> I bet my moustache is better than yours. This is what we do when we play trivia at the pub.





Christov said:


>





lovelylady78 said:


> Moi...the B&W version...





mz_puss said:


> My bestie/housemate and i were playing dress ups, he is going to a steampunk night and we were practicing makeup on me...for him, to wear on the night lol. I know that doesn't exactly work but it was fun.





frankman said:


> Probably the end of a song:


*
love them allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## The Orange Mage

This is me about 5 minutes ago. (A crosspost from Clothing/Fashion)


----------



## spiritangel

wow fantastic pics all


and Julie tell your housemate I want that top hat


----------



## CaitiDee

frankman said:


> Probably the end of a song:



:wubu: ....


----------



## WVMountainrear

Damn...we are some sexy bitches up in here.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Very true, keep it up ladies


----------



## WVMountainrear

Robbie_Rob said:


> Very true, keep it up ladies



I was talking about Frank and Christov and Michael and all of the gentlemen too! :batting:


----------



## AmazingAmy

This page is thus far _hooot_.


----------



## Jenella

KHayes666 said:


> That's unintentionally freaky, I was just there this weekend. Hope you had a great time.



Oh wow. I was there on Sunday.

I had a lot of fun! I don't get out much, it was very much needed.  I hated the 10 hr trip back home though. 





Paul said:


> Cute. Red is a good colour for you.



Thank you! I agree. 


Thank you to everyone else as well. !


----------



## mccormick

well here's today's picture. my new light purple dress shirt =)


----------



## 1love_emily

The Orange Mage said:


> This is me about 5 minutes ago. (A crosspost from Clothing/Fashion)
> ]



OM, you look scarily like one of my really good friends, John. It makes me smile


----------



## 1love_emily

mccormick said:


> well here's today's picture. my new light purple dress shirt =)



:batting::smitten::wubu::blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess

From a Light & Dark theme I and my friend did the other day.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

frankman said:


> Probably the end of a song:





mccormick said:


> well here's today's picture. my new light purple dress shirt =)



:wubu::smitten: Two very hot reasons to subscribe to this thread!


----------



## digitalbliss

Perhaps I've lurked long enough. Definitely been looking for a new online community and I think I've been here a couple of years with only one or two posts, maybe.


----------



## Surlysomething

mccormick said:


> well here's today's picture. my new light purple dress shirt =)


 
Yes, I have that dirty old woman feeling again.


----------



## CaitiDee

mccormick said:


> well here's today's picture. my new light purple dress shirt =)



:wubu: My bed is empty if you're ever in the area!


----------



## Surlysomething

digitalbliss said:


> Perhaps I've lurked long enough. Definitely been looking for a new online community and I think I've been here a couple of years with only one or two posts, maybe.


 
Cool shirt! :eat2:


----------



## tiafp

I'm new  Don't mind the cropped out beer bottle.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm still on a hair high from my haircut.. This is my attempt at accentuating the layers i got.. I need some lessons!  

View attachment 110503-220814.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

HottiMegan said:


> I'm still on a hair high from my haircut.. This is my attempt at accentuating the layers i got.. I need some lessons!


I always adore your hair so much! It looks so lovely on you, so fun but feminine at the same time.


----------



## Jenella

HottiMegan said:


> I'm still on a hair high from my haircut.. This is my attempt at accentuating the layers i got.. I need some lessons!



So beautiful!


----------



## frankman

So the day a semi-professional photographer comes to our studio, the words that'd describe me most accurately were beardy and unkempt. Still an alright shot, although I seem to fill out the frame quite a bit. 

View attachment meeeee1.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> So the day a semi-professional photographer comes to our studio, the words that'd describe me most accurately were beardy and unkempt. Still an alright shot, although I seem to fill out the frame quite a bit.


We need to Skype s'more. Just sayin'


----------



## Mathias

Just me acting silly. :blush:


----------



## Jenella

Mathias said:


> Just me acting silly. :blush:




I love your smile, it makes me want to smile too. &#9829;:wubu:


----------



## None

I've been reading the Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake. It's quite enjoyable.


----------



## daddyoh70

lovelylady78 said:


> Moi...the B&W version...



I'll bet the Sepia, Posterized and Neon versions of you are just as adorable 



digitalbliss said:


> Perhaps I've lurked long enough. Definitely been looking for a new online community and I think I've been here a couple of years with only one or two posts, maybe.



Awesome shirt!!! Welcome to the Outter World!


----------



## tinkerbell

tiafp said:


> I'm new  Don't mind the cropped out beer bottle.



You're super cute!!  



HottiMegan said:


> I'm still on a hair high from my haircut.. This is my attempt at accentuating the layers i got.. I need some lessons!



I love it! And I totally understand that high - I'm still on mine too, and its 2 weeks later!  You're so pretty, and I love the color of your hair!


----------



## DearPrudence

My Jim face, while I get ready for work.


----------



## Pitch

Jay West Coast said:


> This is from the hospital opening in Rwanda last month. I'm the one in the green.





...Goodness, you're hot. 

Am I not supposed to say that?! Is this against the rules!? /scared


----------



## mszwebs

Pitch said:


> ...Goodness, you're hot.
> 
> Am I not supposed to say that?! Is this against the rules!? /scared



lol A widely accepted fact as that is NOT against the rules.


----------



## CaitiDee

My sister's junior prom was today. My baby's growin up so fast! Anyway, pictures ensued. 

View attachment DSC_0105.jpg


View attachment DSC_0017.jpg


----------



## Twilley

DearPrudence said:


> My Jim face, while I get ready for work.



All of my approvals. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Wholelottarosie78

digitalbliss said:


> Perhaps I've lurked long enough. Definitely been looking for a new online community and I think I've been here a couple of years with only one or two posts, maybe.



Glad to have you with us! you are very handsome!


----------



## DearPrudence

Twilley said:


> All of my approvals. ALL OF THEM.



Haha, awwe! *blush*


----------



## Never2fat4me

CaitiDee said:


> My sister's junior prom was today. My baby's growin up so fast! Anyway, pictures ensued.



I'm very glad they did! You are so photgenic. (And I hope your sister had a great prom!)

Chris


----------



## The Orange Mage

Yeah. Purple. Blah blah blah. 

(This is possibly my most favorite pic of me, ever. Maybe one other that I like more, but this is damn good.)


----------



## mel

me yesterday... 

View attachment 600_23293961.jpg


----------



## Tania

Mel, you are the prettiest thing ever. 

And in the spirit of participating more on boards that do not happen to be the fashion forum... 

View attachment Photo on 2011-04-26 at 22.53 #3.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-04-28 at 14.34.jpg


----------



## mel

Tania said:


> Mel, you are the prettiest thing ever.
> 
> And in the spirit of participating more on boards that do not happen to be the fashion forum...



u are too sweet...and you are beautiful!! and such a fashionista :bow:


----------



## LalaCity

I took this pic with my webcam with the intent of posting it on one of those dating sites which shall go nameless. The bummer is, I have a touch of eczema and it always shows up as ruddiness in my face. This was the best I could do..


----------



## CastingPearls

LalaCity said:


> I took this pic with my webcam with the intent of posting it on one of those dating sites which shall go nameless. The bummer is, I have a touch of eczema and it always shows up as ruddiness in my face. This was the best I could do..


It doesn't look like eczema. It looks like you have rosy cheeks = a good thing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

LalaCity said:


> I took this pic with my webcam with the intent of posting it on one of those dating sites which shall go nameless. The bummer is, I have a touch of eczema and it always shows up as ruddiness in my face. This was the best I could do..


It looks like a flush - like you just woke up from a nap. I think you look lovely, FWIW.


----------



## LalaCity

Oh, thank you ladies! I always think I look like a splotchy mess.


----------



## CastingPearls

LalaCity said:


> Oh, thank you ladies! I always think I look like a splotchy mess.


You are incorrect in your assumptions. We're our own worst critics.


----------



## LalaCity

CastingPearls said:


> You are incorrect in your assumptions. We're our own worst critics.



From now on I bow to your wisdom in ALL things.


----------



## CastingPearls

Minions. I haz 'em.


----------



## Twilley

CastingPearls said:


> Minions. I haz 'em.



Damn right you do ;P


----------



## Mathias

mel said:


> me yesterday...



What a great picture! Love your smile!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> You are incorrect in your assumptions. We're our own worst critics.



What the gerbil said. 



CastingPearls said:


> Minions. I haz 'em.



And again.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Pitch said:


> ...Goodness, you're hot.
> 
> Am I not supposed to say that?! Is this against the rules!? /scared



I imagine he is, wearing a sweater that close to the equator.

Unless the altitude makes the climate more temperate...

Anyways, nice look Jay.


----------



## frankman

LalaCity said:


> I took this pic with my webcam with the intent of posting it on one of those dating sites which shall go nameless. The bummer is, I have a touch of eczema and it always shows up as ruddiness in my face. This was the best I could do..



I am forced to agree with Lainey: great looking picture. No ruddiness, just pretty hair.


----------



## Never2fat4me

mel said:


> me yesterday...



Wow Mel - you are such a pretty woman! I am totally smitten.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

mel said:


> me yesterday...



I love the outfit, super cute


----------



## DitzyBrunette

LalaCity said:


> I took this pic with my webcam with the intent of posting it on one of those dating sites which shall go nameless. The bummer is, I have a touch of eczema and it always shows up as ruddiness in my face. This was the best I could do..



It is a nice picture and I agree with what everyone else said, the cheeks look flushed and that's a good thing!


----------



## Gingembre

Sunning myself (aka burning myself) at Kokrobite Beach in Ghana...


----------



## Twilley

Gingembre said:


> Sunning myself (aka burning myself) at Kokrobite Beach in Ghana...



You look like you're having the time of your life! I am so jealous.

Also, many points to you for having a Tim Minchin quote in your sig.:smitten:


----------



## Gingembre

Twilley said:


> You look like you're having the time of your life! I am so jealous.
> 
> Also, many points to you for having a Tim Minchin quote in your sig.:smitten:



Heheh thanks, it's been a pretty good experience thus far. 6 more weeks until I'm back to Blighty. 

And I love Tim Minchin...makes me laugh loads, but "You grew on me (like a tumour)" is such a touching love song it makes this science geek want to cry! Ha!


----------



## HottiMegan

Your Plump Princess said:


> I always adore your hair so much! It looks so lovely on you, so fun but feminine at the same time.


Thank you! I enjoy hair that looks nice without a lot of fuss  The layers work with the waves in my hair so i can just let my hair air dry with a bobby pin holding my bangs to the side. (i'm still training them not to hang down)



Jenella said:


> So beautiful!


aww thanks! 



tinkerbell said:


> I love it! And I totally understand that high - I'm still on mine too, and its 2 weeks later!  You're so pretty, and I love the color of your hair!



Thank you  Hair high still going on. My boys compliment my daily on it, so that helps  The hair is out of the bottle.. but the color does run in my family


----------



## HottiMegan

Mathias said:


> Just me acting silly. :blush:


You have a wonderful smile  It makes me smile 



None said:


> I've been reading the Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake. It's quite enjoyable.


I really like that hat on you!



CaitiDee said:


> My sister's junior prom was today. My baby's growin up so fast! Anyway, pictures ensued.


I love those shirts! You also have a great smile 



mel said:


> me yesterday...


Very cute. Pink's a great color for you!



LalaCity said:


> I took this pic with my webcam with the intent of posting it on one of those dating sites which shall go nameless. The bummer is, I have a touch of eczema and it always shows up as ruddiness in my face. This was the best I could do..


I agree with the others, you look like you're blushing or something like that. Very lovely.



Gingembre said:


> Sunning myself (aka burning myself) at Kokrobite Beach in Ghana...


Looks like fun!


----------



## SMA413

My best friend and I were shopping at Urban Outfitters and they had mustache mints...


----------



## goofy girl

SMA413 said:


> My best friend and I were shopping at Urban Outfitters and they had mustache mints...



CUTE!!!!

ALso.... I love Urban Outfitters. I was just there and bought a purple SLUT pint glass and an orange DOUCHEBAG pint glass haha love it


----------



## goofy girl

Gingembre said:


> Sunning myself (aka burning myself) at Kokrobite Beach in Ghana...



Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm just going to cross post this to oblivion because it makes me so happy 

This is me and Dism4l, aka Derek, on our first-ish date


----------



## The Orange Mage

Yay! Love it!


----------



## Paul

You are pretty.



mel said:


> me yesterday...


----------



## Paul

I so need to take a trip. You look like you are having such a good time. You are lovely.


Gingembre said:


> Sunning myself (aka burning myself) at Kokrobite Beach in Ghana...


----------



## asmiletoday

My friend just tagged this photo of me on facebook and I have to share it. This seemed like the right place. 

View attachment 93231


----------



## Fox

I didn't use any hairspray, any gel or anything to get this style. Just a brush.


----------



## Blackjack

asmiletoday said:


> My friend just tagged this photo of me on facebook and I have to share it. This seemed like the right place.
> 
> View attachment 93231



Based on this picture alone I like you a lot.


----------



## asmiletoday

Blackjack said:


> Based on this picture alone I like you a lot.



Aw shucks....


----------



## Mishty

Saturday morning at around 8 AM, I don't really remember it, but I look not half bad considering I hadn't been to sleep yet. 

View attachment IMG_20110507_084241.jpg


----------



## digitalbliss

So I trimmed my beard and had immediate regret. Nevertheless...


----------



## Twilley

Mishty said:


> Saturday morning at around 8 AM, I don't really remember it, but I look not half bad considering I hadn't been to sleep yet.



<3 Back and even cuter than before!


----------



## imfree

Mishty said:


> Saturday morning at around 8 AM, I don't really remember it, but I look not half bad considering I hadn't been to sleep yet.



Good to have you back, Neighbor.


----------



## Deacone

Here's one that my boyfriend took of me a few days ago in the pub  

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## jeff7005

Gingembre said:


> Sunning myself (aka burning myself) at Kokrobite Beach in Ghana...



great legs:smitten:


----------



## Christov




----------



## Wagimawr

Welcome Leonardo diCaprio to Dimensions, everyone!


----------



## AmazingAmy




----------



## Wagimawr

So, I'm kinda wrong, but kinda not too.

Weird!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Christov said:


>



Cuz he's King of the World, bitches...


----------



## FatAndProud

Christov said:


>



Resisting....urge....to....epically....photoshop...........arggh


----------



## Christov

FatAndProud said:


> Resisting....urge....to....epically....photoshop...........arggh


*DO IT. DO IT NNNNNNOW*


----------



## FatAndProud

Christov said:


> *DO IT. DO IT NNNNNNOW*



THEN I HAVE YOUR PERMISSION TO PHOTOSHOP AND RE-POST? I am taking a medical photography class...and we're learning to photoshop "regular" images to apply them to medical specimens for documentation and the like...I WILL TOTALLY DO IT. They have the bomb diggity photoshop, too.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Taken last night before heading to the Cubs and Cardinals game 

View attachment IMG_0866.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

Cute pic, ButlerGirl! I'm sure the Cubs lost though!  (I'm a Sox loving Northsider)





In April after a fabu dining experience




.
This month


----------



## ButlerGirl09

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pic, ButlerGirl! I'm sure the Cubs lost though!  (I'm a Sox loving Northsider)



Them is fightin' words, lady!  haha

For the record they actually won last night! But they lost today


----------



## DELIMAN092262

LalaCity said:


> I took this pic with my webcam with the intent of posting it on one of those dating sites which shall go nameless. The bummer is, I have a touch of eczema and it always shows up as ruddiness in my face. This was the best I could do..



Lala you are truly a beautiful woman. I hope you find that special person that will cherish you and bring you happiness.


----------



## None

I got to meet Aimee Bender tonight and heard her read. She was fantastic. Also, she signed my books. Swoon.











I also might need a haircut soon.


----------



## herin

View attachment me with glasses.jpg


This was taken at work today.


----------



## littlefairywren

herin said:


> View attachment 93327
> 
> 
> This was taken at work today.



Your smile makes me smile


----------



## herin

littlefairywren said:


> Your smile makes me smile



...and that makes me smile more.


----------



## 1love_emily

Christov said:


>



HE LOOKS LIKE KURT FROM GLEE!!! Or, Chris Colfer... for those of you who know that actors are not their characters  

View attachment chris-colfer-picture.jpg


----------



## pegz

I'm perving on Christov's lips....I'm just saying


----------



## daddyoh70

LalaCity said:


> I took this pic with my webcam with the intent of posting it on one of those dating sites which shall go nameless. The bummer is, I have a touch of eczema and it always shows up as ruddiness in my face. This was the best I could do..



I think this is the best pic I've seen of you!


----------



## Surlysomething

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pic, ButlerGirl! I'm sure the Cubs lost though!  (I'm a Sox loving Northsider)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April after a fabu dining experience
> 
> .
> This month


 
Prettiest girl in the world.


----------



## Surlysomething

Christov said:


>


 

And I look at this picture and see MY version of Brett Easton Ellis' character Patrick Bateman from American Psycho. Haha.


----------



## Shoshybear

me, drunk, whining, NBD


----------



## Never2fat4me

Lol! U make a cute drunk, Shoshy.


----------



## Shoshybear

Never2fat4me said:


> Lol! U make a cute drunk, Shoshy.



heh thanks bud


----------



## darlingzooloo

Me when I should be packing, playing with my mac book instead. XP
Also, a <3 just for you Dims!


----------



## darlingzooloo

Shoshybear said:


> me, drunk, whining, NBD



I am ridiculously jealous of your dress and your amazing hair right now. XD :wubu:


----------



## Shoshybear

darlingzooloo said:


> I am ridiculously jealous of your dress and your amazing hair right now. XD :wubu:



I got it at Fatty 21!!! Sorry, Forever 21+ ... and thanks


----------



## penguin

pegz said:


> I'm perving on Christov's lips....I'm just saying



He does have amazing lips and eyes.


----------



## SMA413

Shoshybear said:


> me, drunk, whining, NBD



I heart your hair!!! So cute!


----------



## Tracyarts

Not sure where this smirk came from, but it makes me laugh.






Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething

Tracyarts said:


> Not sure where this smirk came from, but it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy




Very pretty!


----------



## FA Punk

herin said:


> View attachment 93327
> 
> 
> This was taken at work today.



Ok I know you from somewhere, but where


----------



## FA Punk

darlingzooloo said:


> Me when I should be packing, playing with my mac book instead. XP
> Also, a <3 just for you Dims!



Uhmmm..cute! nuff said:batting:


----------



## paperfidelity

Grumpy this morning... and desperately in need of a haircut. 

View attachment tumblr_ll4vxqJ4IX1qj4cw1o1_500.jpg


----------



## mel

We (Dims) have the Best Looking Peeps!!


----------



## Cors

Agree, Mel! 

Haha, this is so random but when I was browsing this thread I was thinking of how awesome everyone's eyebrows are!


----------



## Scorsese86

This is how I looked like when I woke up this "morning". The essential morning after/hangover photo, and possibly the least flattering photo in the whole thread


----------



## pegz

Something new to view...


----------



## KittyKitten

Hi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pegz

Let's try that again  

View attachment 018.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

pegz said:


> Let's try that again


Great pic. I really like the top a lot. Have you considered wearing it with a stretch belt (Torrid) up high empire style? It would give you more style options and a size 4 would definitely fit you.


----------



## pegz

CastingPearls said:


> Great pic. I really like the top a lot. Have you considered wearing it with a stretch belt (Torrid) up high empire style? It would give you more style options and a size 4 would definitely fit you.



Thanks... I'll check that out!


----------



## darlingzooloo

happyface83 said:


> Hi!!!!!!!!!



Hi!!!
Love your lips! They're so full and pretty!!! (And I'm totally not trying to be a creep.) XD


----------



## darlingzooloo

FA Punk said:


> Uhmmm..cute! nuff said:batting:



Daw, thanks!


----------



## QueenB

taken today. hello.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

When your drunk and loose a whipped cream fight SMILE!


----------



## Blockierer

QueenB said:


> taken today. hello.


The first one looks like work of art.


----------



## Aust99

QueenB said:


> taken today. hello.
> snip!





Fallenangel2904 said:


> When your drunk and loose a whipped cream fight SMILE!
> snip!



Two extremely gorgeous girls....


----------



## Mishty

Goofin' on the web cam last night: 

View attachment Image1544d.jpg


View attachment Image1543d.jpg


View attachment Image1530.JPG


----------



## Scorsese86

Mishty said:


> Goofin' on the web cam last night:



My heart just went boom.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Somehow my friend managed to cut off the top of my head and make me look all shiny (I wasn't), but here I am getting ready to go out for dinner last night.


----------



## darlingzooloo

Too many pictures for me to quote but they are all beautiful! :smitten:


----------



## QueenB

Blockierer said:


> The first one looks like work of art.



thank you! i try. 



Aust99 said:


> Two extremely gorgeous girls....



thank you, girl. you're gorgeous yourself! :kiss2:


----------



## Paul

Tracy I love this picture of you. Wonderful haircut.



Tracyarts said:


> Not sure where this smirk came from, but it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy


----------



## hiddenexposure

This was from this afternoon before we went out for lunch and a little shopping. 
View attachment Photo on 2011-05-15 at 13.41.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

from my party. and yes, im druuunk in every pic.

me and bestie





my moose impression





me and a cute friend


----------



## tonynyc

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Taken last night before heading to the Cubs and Cardinals game



*B*utlerGirl09- Sharp!!!! - did your team win!!!!



ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pic, ButlerGirl! I'm sure the Cubs lost though!  (I'm a Sox loving Northsider)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April after a fabu dining experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This month



*
Great Pic- you two look great together 
*



herin said:


> View attachment 93327
> 
> 
> This was taken at work today.



*
Herin_ welcome to the Baords - nuce pic
*



Shoshybear said:


> *me, living it up, NBD*



*t*here fixed it for ya... looking good... 



Tracyarts said:


> Not sure where this smirk came from, but it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy



*Nice pic Tracy*



happyface83 said:


> Hi!!!!!!!!!



*Welcome Back HFC*



pegz said:


> Let's try that again



*
Nice pic Pegz- gorgeous smile....
*


----------



## tonynyc

QueenB said:


> taken today. hello.





Fallenangel2904 said:


> When your drunk and loose a whipped cream fight SMILE!





Mishty said:


> Goofin' on the web cam last night:





Diana_Prince245 said:


> Somehow my friend managed to cut off the top of my head and make me look all shiny (I wasn't), but here I am getting ready to go out for dinner last night.





hiddenexposure said:


> This was from this afternoon before we went out for lunch and a little shopping.
> View attachment 93464





Saoirse said:


> from my party. and yes, im druuunk in every pic.
> 
> me and bestie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my moose impression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and a cute friend



*
Nice pics...everyone looks great!!!!! :bow: :bow:
*


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> This is how I looked like when I woke up this "morning". The essential morning after/hangover photo, and possibly the least flattering photo in the whole thread








*The "Family" may beg to differ*


----------



## LadyDeelicious

Just changed my hair color, getting ready to go laugh at the comedy club last night! 

View attachment black shirt red comedy show.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I love wearing piggy braids  Unfortunately, the kids have realized that they can take the ends and tickle my face and neck with them!  This was taken yesterday  

View attachment 110513-195419.jpg


----------



## Deacone

RAWR! My new tattoo


----------



## darlingzooloo

Deacone said:


> RAWR! My new tattoo



OMG WIN!:wubu: :bow:


----------



## Paul

You look good in braids. If tickling mom with her braids is the worst thing your kids do, you are lucky and have a couple of good kids.



HottiMegan said:


> I love wearing piggy braids  Unfortunately, the kids have realized that they can take the ends and tickle my face and neck with them!  This was taken yesterday


----------



## Paul

Nope the disquise did not work. I still know its you Deacone.--Very cute.


Deacone said:


> RAWR! My new tattoo


----------



## Mathias

Scorsese86 said:


> This is how I looked like when I woke up this "morning". The essential morning after/hangover photo, and possibly the least flattering photo in the whole thread



You look pretty badass in this picture. Just sayin'


----------



## bmann0413

Rockin the Indy hat.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Cross-post: Just before going out to the range


----------



## Aust99

OIFMountaineer said:


> Cross-post: Just before going out to the range


Your very well camouflaged.... I had to look closely... lol



Looking mighty fine there!!!


----------



## paperfidelity

Work in a bit. Boo.


----------



## SMA413

OIFMountaineer said:


> Cross-post: Just before going out to the range



guns+ camo = way hot 






I got a haircut today and hacked off like 5 or 6 inches of hair. The bangs are a little short for my taste, but they'll grow on me (no pun intended!).


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Last Saturday, quick performance with the band at a local Relay for Life fundraiser.


----------



## penguin

Oh hey, time to be a pic whore again. This time, with clothes on! Taken while playing Bocce in the yard with my daughter this morning


----------



## imfree

penguin said:


> Oh hey, time to be a pic whore again. This time, with clothes on! Taken while playing Bocce in the yard with my daughter this morning



No need to underrate being dressed, as you're totally beautiful, dressed, or otherwise!


----------



## OIFMountaineer

SMA413 said:


> guns+ camo = way hot
> Thank you!



Your eyes are an astounding colour of blue, like two pools in the Aegean Sea.


----------



## pegz

penguin said:


> Oh hey, time to be a pic whore again. This time, with clothes on! Taken while playing Bocce in the yard with my daughter this morning



You're beautiful...


----------



## FatAndProud

OIFMountaineer said:


> Your eyes are an astounding colour of blue, like two pools in the Aegean Sea.



That was the smoothest line I've ever seen dealt. Congratulations, sir.


----------



## goofy girl

SMA413 said:


> I got a haircut today and hacked off like 5 or 6 inches of hair. The bangs are a little short for my taste, but they'll grow on me (no pun intended!).




Beautiful as always!!!



Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Last Saturday, quick performance with the band at a local Relay for Life fundraiser.



I love this picture :happy:


----------



## toni

OIFMountaineer said:


> Cross-post: Just before going out to the range



Hot!!!



Shoshybear said:


> me, drunk, whining, NBD



Cute! Love the dress. Is it one piece?


----------



## None

I got my Doctor Who shirt from Teefury today. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Blackjack

None said:


> I got my Doctor Who shirt from Teefury today. It's pretty sweet.



Ugh, I still have to wait like a whole 'nother week for that and I want it soooo baaaaad.


----------



## None

Blackjack said:


> Ugh, I still have to wait like a whole 'nother week for that and I want it soooo baaaaad.



Yeah, you should be jealous. It's a nice addition to my Browncoats and Shaun of the Dead teefury shirts.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Just a little attempt at something new to try and challenge myself.


----------



## Aust99

Woot woot!!! Long hair suits you Amanda.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

None said:


> I got my Doctor Who shirt from Teefury today. It's pretty sweet.



You are quite cute.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Yesterday:


----------



## Surlysomething

DitzyBrunette said:


> Yesterday:


 

Great picture! That colour really suits you.


----------



## droidbul

Ok.... here we go ) 

View attachment 0.jpg


----------



## OIFMountaineer

One thing I've noticed, more often than not,is that the members of this board have great hair. Too many great examples to just quote a few.


----------



## bbwlover12

Good thread!


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Not necessarily recent, but there are only so many ways I can take a picture of what I normally wear.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

bbwlover12 said:


> Good thread!








OIFMountaineer said:


> Not necessarily recent, but there are only so many ways I can take a picture of what I normally wear.




Two cute boys!!!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Surlysomething said:


> Great picture! That colour really suits you.



Thank you 



bbwlover12 said:


> Good thread!





OIFMountaineer said:


> Not necessarily recent, but there are only so many ways I can take a picture of what I normally wear.



You two are adorable. Especially digging the glasses :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

On my way out for dinner.... 

View attachment 100lainey5-19-11.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> On my way out for dinner....



Mama Caliente roja !! Forget going out to dinner - YOU look scrumptious!:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> On my way out for dinner....



I really wish I could carry you in my handbag, Lainey. You are so lovely!


----------



## iglooboy55

on the last day of school


----------



## littlefairywren

Feeling cosy 

View attachment 100520111960 (2).jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Feeling cosy


So beautiful. Your eyes look so different. Is it because your hair is lighter or is it the light?


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Feeling cosy



BEAUTIFUL! seriously.


----------



## darlingzooloo

Everyone looks so nice! :wubu:


----------



## luvbigfellas

I think this might work...


----------



## Zandoz

luvbigfellas said:


> I think this might work...



Well if you wee trying for a cuteness overload, you succeeded.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

littlefairywren said:


> Feeling cosy



Such a lovely picture of you Kimmi! You look cozy. :happy:


----------



## luvbigfellas

Zandoz said:


> Well if you wee trying for a cuteness overload, you succeeded.



Awwww, thanks Z!


----------



## Bighairyman

happyface83 said:


> Hi!!!!!!!!!



Your beauty is simply stunning. I must see more. :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse

felt cute as hell today






he really is a loser for wanting this but not going for it. its cool. i have other balls to be on.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Saoirse said:


> i have other balls to be on.



As you should cuz you're hot


----------



## Bighairyman

> he really is a loser for wanting this but not going for it. its cool. i have other balls to be on.



You can be on mine. :smitten::smitten:


----------



## JonesT

Hello all its been a while. Just took this maybe 3 minutes ago via webcam. Doesn't help much that I'm extremely tired  

View attachment Picture 025.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> On my way out for dinner....



Va voom! Who's the lucky accompanier???


----------



## Bighairyman

mcbeth said:


> Va voom! Who's the lucky accompanier???



All I know is it wasn't this me.


----------



## Oldtimer76

CastingPearls said:


> On my way out for dinner....



Those arms!!:bow: They look super, hun. Great picture and nice dress.


----------



## succubus_dxb

whaddup y'all, it's been a while  

View attachment now.jpg


----------



## CaitiDee

OIFMountaineer said:


> Cross-post: Just before going out to the range



All this country music I've been listening to has me in the mood for your kind. Come play.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

CaitiDee said:


> All this country music I've been listening to has me in the mood for your kind.



My kind? Do elaborate, please. I don't really listen to country, even though I am from the 'holler'.




CaitiDee said:


> Come play.



Yes ma'am!


----------



## OIFMountaineer

succubus_dxb said:


> whaddup y'all, it's been a while




That it has! Good to see your face again.


----------



## goofy girl

CastingPearls said:


> On my way out for dinner....




HOT



iglooboy55 said:


> on the last day of school



HOT




littlefairywren said:


> Feeling cosy



HOT



luvbigfellas said:


> I think this might work...



ADORABLE



Saoirse said:


> felt cute as hell today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he really is a loser for wanting this but not going for it. its cool. i have other balls to be on.



ADORABLE


----------



## CaitiDee

OIFMountaineer said:


> My kind? Do elaborate, please. I don't really listen to country, even though I am from the 'holler'.
> 
> Yes ma'am!



I really debated about what term to use there. All I meant is you look good dressed in camo holding a gun.  And I would really like you to sing Josh Turner's Your Man to me.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

CaitiDee said:


> I really debated about what term to use there. All I meant is you look good dressed in camo holding a gun.  And I would really like you to sing Josh Turner's Your Man to me.



Thank you! 

Had to youtube the song, but yeah, sure, I'd give it a shot!


----------



## Aust99

Last night before a hens night out.... 

View attachment 93688


----------



## CastingPearls

This morning before going out 

View attachment 250746_1630262531175_1674982739_1198375_2875135_n.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Last night before a hens night out....]



What a beautiful smile! Those eyes of yours are so dreamy - would melt the hardest heart!!

Chris


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> Last night before a hens night out....
> 
> View attachment 93688





CastingPearls said:


> This morning before going out



you girls are both so beautiful x


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aust99 said:


> Last night before a hens night out....





CastingPearls said:


> This morning before going out



Looking beautiful ladies!


----------



## WomanlyHips

Everything is bigger in Texas, especially the magnolias this year! 

View attachment magnolia.jpg


----------



## WomanlyHips

Always nice to have someone take a flattering picture of you, while you're driving  

View attachment Driving.jpg


----------



## WomanlyHips

And another magnolia photo-- they're so lush this year.. 

View attachment magnolia2.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

WomanlyHips said:


> And another magnolia photo-- they're so lush this year..



Lovely... you and the lush magnolia. :batting:


----------



## WomanlyHips

Thanks, I appreciate that!


----------



## WomanlyHips

CastingPearls said:


> This morning before going out



That blue is striking on you!


----------



## CastingPearls

WomanlyHips said:


> And another magnolia photo-- they're so lush this year..


Love the magnolias! You have such big beautiful eyes!


----------



## Surlysomething

WomanlyHips said:


> Always nice to have someone take a flattering picture of you, while you're driving



Very pretty!


----------



## WomanlyHips

Thank you, Ladies


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## SMA413

OIFMountaineer said:


> Your eyes are an astounding colour of blue, like two pools in the Aegean Sea.





FatAndProud said:


> That was the smoothest line I've ever seen dealt. Congratulations, sir.



Seriously. That was probably one of the best lines ever.


----------



## penguin

I was feeling pretty good tonight, so I snapped a couple of cam shots to capture the moment. One of these days I'll get a better cam


----------



## pegz

Very lovely Penguin!


----------



## Wagimawr

A fuzzy Penguin is better than no Penguin at all. :happy:


----------



## Aust99

Never2fat4me said:


> What a beautiful smile! Those eyes of yours are so dreamy - would melt the hardest heart!!
> 
> Chris





succubus_dxb said:


> you girls are both so beautiful x





OneWickedAngel said:


> Looking beautiful ladies!


Thanks for the kind comments. :kiss2:


WomanlyHips said:


> And another magnolia photo-- they're so lush this year..


lovely flowers and a lovely girl... very pretty!


bmann0413 said:


> snip image


Always lovely to see your posts Bmann... love the hat!



penguin said:


> I was feeling pretty good tonight, so I snapped a couple of cam shots to capture the moment. One of these days I'll get a better cam



Gorgeous!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> Last night before a hens night out....



So beautiful! You have that effortless-pretty thing going on that I always admire in people. Plus you look like a smart woman. Great expression. 



CastingPearls said:


> This morning before going out



Looking great! I love that top - I really wanted the purple one.



WomanlyHips said:


> Always nice to have someone take a flattering picture of you, while you're driving



You're lovely!


----------



## Alicia33

Sorry haven't been around much, been really busy this past month------But awesome pics everyone


----------



## HottiMegan

Was playing with my phone a few minutes ago. We're waiting on the speech teacher and she's late.. 

View attachment 247889_2105816283913_1200715733_2562544_1819124_n.jpg


----------



## OIFMountaineer

I love the preponderance of redheads we have on this board!


----------



## None

The copies of my senior project arrived today. Happy man is happy.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

It's so recent I just took it, lookin kinda blegh cause I just got home from work XD


----------



## Paul

Love the new hair cut. This picture is very beautiful.



HottiMegan said:


> Was playing with my phone a few minutes ago. We're waiting on the speech teacher and she's late..


----------



## Mishty

The morning after a night out with my peeps:
The first is my Paris Hilton face, with my mini lovely Sophie.
The second, well, that's the worst hangover I've ever had. Fuck red wine. 

View attachment Image1626.JPG


View attachment Image1612.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> Love the new hair cut. This picture is very beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## Never2fat4me

Mishty said:


> The morning after a night out with my peeps:
> The first is my Paris Hilton face, with my mini lovely Sophie.
> The second, well, that's the worst hangover I've ever had. Fuck red wine.



LOL! You do a much better PH than PH does!


----------



## FatAndProud

Mishty said:


> The morning after a night out with my peeps:
> The first is my Paris Hilton face, with my mini lovely Sophie.
> The second, well, that's the worst hangover I've ever had. Fuck red wine.



You are such a legit rockstar.


----------



## Proner

Makes long time I didn't post here so I have one word : suit! 

View attachment Photo 22.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy




----------



## penguin

Hot damn, Amy! You are so stunningly gorgeous.


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> The morning after a night out with my peeps:
> The first is my Paris Hilton face, with my mini lovely Sophie.
> The second, well, that's the worst hangover I've ever had. Fuck red wine.



Who's a wittle bitty cutie gangsta? 

Yeah, you a gangsta. Don't sweat it; red wine makes me do Paris Hilton faces too.


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> pics



Oh my god. I think I'm melting.


----------



## AmazingAmy

penguin said:


> Hot damn, Amy! You are so stunningly gorgeous.





Blackjack said:


> Oh my god. I think I'm melting.



Thanks Denise, Kevin & Natalie for the rep, you've made me feel better! :kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> The morning after a night out with my peeps:
> The first is my Paris Hilton face, with my mini lovely Sophie.
> The second, well, that's the worst hangover I've ever had. Fuck red wine.



LOL I love your red wine faces and cuddle Sophie for me.



Proner said:


> Makes long time I didn't post here so I have one word : suit!



Good to see you back. You look great.



AmazingAmy said:


> pic



You're so beautiful, Amy. I love the light in your eyes.


----------



## Scorsese86

AmazingAmy said:


>



Oh, Amy... oh my God. Oh... fuck all the oh's.

You are stunning. These photos show a true beauty, without any paint. Or something. I don't have words.

Words, don't come easy.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> You're so beautiful, Amy. I love the light in your eyes.





Scorsese86 said:


> Oh, Amy... oh my God. Oh... fuck all the oh's.
> 
> You are stunning. These photos show a true beauty, without any paint. Or something. I don't have words.
> 
> Words, don't come easy.



Thanks, Elaine, I like it too! 

And whoa, thanks Ivan! You always give awesome compliments that make me feel a million times better. :happy:

Also, thanks for all the rep!

(Nearly came out as "so long and thanks for all the fish!")


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mishty said:


> The morning after a night out with my peeps:
> The first is my Paris Hilton face, with my mini lovely Sophie.
> The second, well, that's the worst hangover I've ever had. Fuck red wine.


Hangover Part Troi: The Fall of the Mishty



Proner said:


> Makes long time I didn't post here so I have one word : suit!


I have a word: _schmooooth_!



AmazingAmy said:


>


Damn, Amy :bow: Whoever first referred to eyes as "pools" must have been gazing into a pair as serene and lovely as yours.


----------



## GentleSavage

Me during the Baccalaureate mass, the day before graduation. 




Me with my empty diploma frame (we had to pick them up later) about 20 mins after I gradauted. Woo.

I miss it already.


----------



## mel

AmazingAmy said:


>



Goodness,,,,,YOU are Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Oirish

AmazingAmy said:


>



I don't have words enough to say how lovely you are. You are stunning.


----------



## Paul

You are amazing...you have pretty eyes.



AmazingAmy said:


>


----------



## FatAndProud

GentleSavage said:


> Me during the Baccalaureate mass, the day before graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with my empty diploma frame (we had to pick them up later) about 20 mins after I gradauted. Woo.
> 
> I miss it already.



Congratulations!! Also, you are handsome


----------



## DitzyBrunette

AmazingAmy said:


> *pics here*



You are ridiculously good looking. That's all I can think to say.


----------



## Twilley

It's been a while since I've posted on this thread. Too long as a matter of fact. So here's one from today, with new glasses no less:


----------



## luvbigfellas

Twilley said:


> It's been a while since I've posted on this thread. Too long as a matter of fact. So here's one from today, with new glasses no less:



Awwwwwww! Adorable! 

View attachment Photo1944.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Twilley said:


> It's been a while since I've posted on this thread. Too long as a matter of fact. So here's one from today, with new glasses no less:




Hot!! I like the glasses too...


----------



## CaitiDee

Twilley said:


> It's been a while since I've posted on this thread. Too long as a matter of fact. So here's one from today, with new glasses no less:



Wow. :wubu: Glasses approved!


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Mishty said:


> The morning after a night out with my peeps:
> The first is my Paris Hilton face, with my mini lovely Sophie.
> The second, well, that's the worst hangover I've ever had. Fuck red wine.



You and your dog look epic together. 



AmazingAmy said:


>




Duh. Winning.


----------



## Mishty

Um, Amy, is like, god damn sexy as all hell. Jeez, those eyes. :wubu:

These here photographs are from today at the movies, saw Thor 3D with my bestie guy cousin. And he took the horrible one of me with my loot of Sour Skittles and cherry freeze.  

View attachment kkkkjhb.jpg


View attachment photokkktt.jpg


----------



## HayleeRose

Twilley said:


> It's been a while since I've posted on this thread. Too long as a matter of fact. So here's one from today, with new glasses no less:



Well you look adorable, and I love the glasses.
<3


----------



## CarlaSixx

I had to go through the last 3 pages, I missed that much. 

Hot damn :wubu: that's some good looking people!


----------



## AmazingAmy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Damn, Amy :bow: Whoever first referred to eyes as "pools" must have been gazing into a pair as serene and lovely as yours.



Woman, you're making me blush! 



mel said:


> Goodness,,,,,YOU are Beautiful!!!!!!!



Thank you! <3



Oirish said:


> I don't have words enough to say how lovely you are. You are stunning.



Well you've found the one's to make me happy. 



Paul said:


> You are amazing...you have pretty eyes.



Thank you, Paul!



DitzyBrunette said:


> You are ridiculously good looking. That's all I can think to say.



Thnak you. 



Twilley said:


> It's been a while since I've posted on this thread. Too long as a matter of fact. So here's one from today, with new glasses no less:



This is a raaaather cute picture. You have nice lips... and stubble... and glasses. Yes you do. :wubu:



luvbigfellas said:


> Awwwwwww! Adorable!



Hehe, why thank you.



OIFMountaineer said:


> Duh. Winning.



Yay, made of win!



Mishty said:


> Um, Amy, is like, god damn sexy as all hell. Jeez, those eyes. :wubu:
> 
> These here photographs are from today at the movies, saw Thor 3D with my bestie guy cousin. And he took the horrible one of me with my loot of Sour Skittles and cherry freeze.



Thank you, lady, and speak for yourself! You're always surrounded by colour, it's awesome. <3


----------



## Jigen

Tracyarts said:


> Not sure where this smirk came from, but it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy



Beautiful :wubu:


----------



## Fox

CarlaSixx said:


> I had to go through the last 3 pages, I missed that much.
> 
> Hot damn :wubu: that's some good looking people!



Oh btw. You look SO cute in curly hair. Love it. :smitten:


----------



## Proner

CastingPearls said:


> Good to see you back. You look great.





OneWickedAngel said:


> I have a word: _schmooooth_!



Thank you! Glad to be back :happy:


----------



## 1love_emily

This is me and my best friend at my high school graduation last night. 






I'm the one in the purple hat.


----------



## Zandoz

Congrats Emily


----------



## The Original Sabrina

Ok I'm a computer dummy. How do I post a photo on here? All it asks me for is a URL or a www address. All I have is photos in my computer.


----------



## Twilley

The Original Sabrina said:


> Ok I'm a computer dummy. How do I post a photo on here? All it asks me for is a URL or a www address. All I have is photos in my computer.



The easiest way is to find a photo hosting site, like photobucket or tumblr, and upload your photo there. You'll then be able to post photos from the host site to the boards.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Fox said:


> Oh btw. You look SO cute in curly hair. Love it. :smitten:



Aww :blush: thanks! My hair is naturally very curly so it isn't too far off from what it would look like lol.


----------



## Tad

The Original Sabrina said:


> Ok I'm a computer dummy. How do I post a photo on here? All it asks me for is a URL or a www address. All I have is photos in my computer.



To upload a pic from your computer and attach it to a post:
1) Start your post (that is, be in the reply windo)
2) scroll down into the "Additional Options" area, and click on "Manage Attachments" A pop-up window should appear (if it doesn't, you might have pop-ups blocked in your browser)
3) Use the "browse" button to go and select the picture.
4) Click the "upload" button
5) repeat 3 and 4 if you want to add more pictures (I think to a max of 5, but not sure about that)
6) close the pop up window
7) Post as normal. Your pics will show up at the bottom of your post.

I just did this, and you should see a coffee cup graphic below my text.

Edited to add: just by the way, if you happen to not want pictures to load automatically (to show up as links instead), you can set that in the options in the user control panel.


----------



## milfy

so i went and got my hair cut 

View attachment DSC06425.JPG


----------



## Never2fat4me

Tad said:


> To upload a pic from your computer and attach it to a post:
> 1) Start your post (that is, be in the reply windo)
> 2) scroll down into the "Additional Options" area, and click on "Manage Attachments" A pop-up window should appear (if it doesn't, you might have pop-ups blocked in your browser)
> 3) Use the "browse" button to go and select the picture.
> 4) Click the "upload" button
> 5) repeat 3 and 4 if you want to add more pictures (I think to a max of 5, but not sure about that)
> 6) close the pop up window
> 7) Post as normal. Your pics will show up at the bottom of your post.
> 
> I just did this, and you should see a coffee cup graphic below my text.
> 
> Edited to add: just by the way, if you happen to not want pictures to load automatically (to show up as links instead), you can set that in the options in the user control panel.



One thing to add: if you are uploading a pic from your computer, there are size restrictions (I forget exact number, but I think it has to be under 100K), so you likely will have to play with the pic first to make it fit that restriction.

Chris


----------



## The Orange Mage

Shot of me on the couch, using my new, cute, purple netbook's awful webcam.  Hair everywhere and that spot on my tank top is frosting from a McDonald's Cinnamon Melt....I promise!


----------



## Paul

Congratulations Emily. What are your plans for the future?


1love_emily said:


> This is me and my best friend at my high school graduation last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one in the purple hat.


----------



## coriander

I am PROCRASTINATING by making faces at my new netbook. Pretty shitty, but it does the job. Kinda like Burger King.


----------



## SMA413

I just got home from the movies with my sister. Meanwhile, she went to bed and I am wide awake and bored... obviously.


----------



## bmann0413

SMA413 said:


> I just got home from the movies with my sister. Meanwhile, she went to bed and I am wide awake and bored... obviously.
> 
> *snipped*



Those eyes... :smitten:


----------



## Shosh

Mishty said:


> The morning after a night out with my peeps:
> The first is my Paris Hilton face, with my mini lovely Sophie.
> The second, well, that's the worst hangover I've ever had. Fuck red wine.



Classic pics! Love them! 


AmazingAmy said:


>



You are so beautiful. You have the most beautiful eyes.


1love_emily said:


> This is me and my best friend at my high school graduation last night.
> photobucket.com/albums/ss134/MemorialRed/2011-05-25_21-02-36_669.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I'm the one in the purple hat.


Very cute! Good luck in whatever you choose to do next!



milfy said:


> so i went and got my hair cut



Very pretty. Love your makeup.



SMA413 said:


> I just got home from the movies with my sister. Meanwhile, she went to bed and I am wide awake and bored... obviously.


Gorgeous girl.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Cottage.jpg


Today was my 41st birthday.

I have been practicing walking without my stick.

A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 93911
> 
> 
> Today was my 41st birthday.
> 
> I have been practicing walking without my stick.
> 
> A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.



Happy Birthday, Shoshie. May your Diamond Days be many.


----------



## Fox

Shosh said:


> View attachment 93911
> 
> 
> Today was my 41st birthday.
> 
> I have been practicing walking without my stick.
> 
> A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.



You look positively astonishing, Shosh. And Happy birthday. ^_^


----------



## Robbie_Rob

milfy said:


> so i went and got my hair cut



Damn girl, you looking mighty fine :smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

Shosh said:


> View attachment 93911
> 
> 
> Today was my 41st birthday.
> 
> I have been practicing walking without my stick.
> 
> A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.



Happy Birthday Shosh!


----------



## Sweetie

This is me. 

View attachment 0525110944-1-1.jpg


----------



## paperfidelity

Haven't been around much lately. Work has been... extra troublesome. Anyways. I got my bangs cut back in! Yay! 

View attachment 110527-132647.jpg


----------



## Fox

paperfidelity said:


> Haven't been around much lately. Work has been... extra troublesome. Anyways. I got my bangs cut back in! Yay!



You are just too cute.  Good luck with stuff at work.


----------



## None

After a long and exhausting car ride (complete with a flat tire) I made it home for memorial day weekend.


----------



## Sweetie

One week after the heartbreak.... I'm still standing... 

View attachment 0527111953-1.jpg


----------



## darlingzooloo

So many pretty people! <3 :smitten:


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> Happy Birthday, Shoshie. May your Diamond Days be many.



Thank you Edgar. 



Fox said:


> You look positively astonishing, Shosh. And Happy birthday. ^_^



Thank you Fox. 


Sweetie said:


> Happy Birthday Shosh!



Thanks Sweetie so much.


----------



## Franklyn

At the office by myself on a Saturday night... slightly hung over and dying for a beer to do something about said hangover...

BTW - I will be 'moving' to LA on 6/3 - Anyone from the LA area who could teach me 'the ropes' drop me a line! 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495;.JPG


----------



## AuntHen

Well, it's summertime here already... and I appear to be acting like I'm doing a photo shoot for *Fat Elle *hahaha


----------



## Aust99

Squee!!!!!!!!!!! So beautiful there Miss B!!!:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

me tonight..heading out..sorry for the bit of blurriness could not keep my hand still...


----------



## Surlysomething

PunkyGurly74 said:


> me tonight..heading out..sorry for the bit of blurriness could not keep my hand still...




I'm curious. Do you always keep your glasses on the end of your nose like that? All your pictures show it. Isn't it annoying? Haha.


----------



## Zandoz

PunkyGurly74 said:


> me tonight..heading out..sorry for the bit of blurriness could not keep my hand still...



Look'n good!


----------



## hiddenexposure

My friend Alex came down for a couple of hours to a party at another friends place. This is actually the first time I've physically met Alex but we've been friends for years. Clearly no matter who was taking the photo neither one of us could keep a straight face.


----------



## mz_puss

Shosh said:


> View attachment 93911
> 
> 
> Today was my 41st birthday.
> 
> I have been practicing walking without my stick.
> 
> A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.





Robbie_Rob said:


> Damn girl, you looking mighty fine :smitten:





Sweetie said:


> This is me.
> 
> View attachment 93920





paperfidelity said:


> Haven't been around much lately. Work has been... extra troublesome. Anyways. I got my bangs cut back in! Yay!





fat9276 said:


> Well, it's summertime here already... and I appear to be acting like I'm doing a photo shoot for *Fat Elle *hahaha





PunkyGurly74 said:


> me tonight..heading out..sorry for the bit of blurriness could not keep my hand still...





hiddenexposure said:


> My friend Alex came down for a couple of hours to a party at another friends place. This is actually the first time I've physically met Alex but we've been friends for years. Clearly no matter who was taking the photo neither one of us could keep a straight face.



Looking fabulous ladies


----------



## snuffy2000

Just got my new piercing today. It really doesn't hurt as bad as everyone says it does. :huh:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Surlysomething said:


> I'm curious. Do you always keep your glasses on the end of your nose like that? All your pictures show it. Isn't it annoying? Haha.



Actually, yes, that is me... and nope..not annoying...when I push them up they slide down, always have...



Zandoz said:


> Look'n good!



Thank you


----------



## KittyKitten

Summer highlights.......


----------



## Sweetie

happyface83 said:


> Summer highlights.......



Very pretty.


----------



## Sweetie

I don't know how to do multiple quotes but just had to say everyone looks fantastic.


----------



## Surlysomething

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Actually, yes, that is me... and nope..not annoying...when I push them up they slide down, always have...



Interesting. That would drive me crazy!


----------



## bmann0413

happyface83 said:


> Summer highlights.......



Lookin' goooooooooood! :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Well, it's summertime here already... and I appear to be acting like I'm doing a photo shoot for *Fat Elle *hahaha



Woot!! Gorgeous girl in red you are, B :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Last night at Bar Louis here in town with a friend 

View attachment 253883_1639790449367_1674982739_1211544_6574564_n.jpg


----------



## Cors

CastingPearls said:


> Last night at Bar Louis here in town with a friend



Ever so regal and gorgeous! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Last night at Bar Louis here in town with a friend



Just so lovely :kiss2:


----------



## SuperMishe

Last night at Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Dance 

View attachment Memorial Day 2011.JPG


----------



## DELIMAN092262

SuperMishe said:


> Last night at Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Dance



Looking good.


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> Last night at Bar Louis here in town with a friend



Hot stuff! You have such great eyes.



SuperMishe said:


> Last night at Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Dance



You are a really natural beauty - and I love your hair!
---
Here is me yesterday. Went to see the movie with a good friend for his birthday. His 10th birthday, you ask? No. His 34th birthday.


----------



## Surlysomething

SuperMishe said:


> Last night at Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Dance


 
You look great. I love your hair! We could be hair twins. (before I cut 6 inches off a few weeks ago - haha)


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> Hot stuff! You have such great eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a really natural beauty - and I love your hair!
> ---
> Here is me yesterday. Went to see the movie with a good friend for his birthday. His 10th birthday, you ask? No. His 34th birthday.


Thank you! I love this pic and I love your energy! When I come out to Cali we MUST get together!


----------



## Fox

Franklyn said:


> At the office by myself on a Saturday night... slightly hung over and dying for a beer to do something about said hangover...
> 
> BTW - I will be 'moving' to LA on 6/3 - Anyone from the LA area who could teach me 'the ropes' drop me a line!



Franklyn, you remind me of the main singer from Radiohead.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mcbeth said:


> Hot stuff! You have such great eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a really natural beauty - and I love your hair!
> ---
> Here is me yesterday. Went to see the movie with a good friend for his birthday. His 10th birthday, you ask? No. His 34th birthday.




What an awful time to be out of rep


----------



## Mishty

Today at my friends house, everyone tried their very damnedest to get me to go down the slide, I inspected it, and I'm just not sure if it would hold my weight. But as you can see with my arms in the air I got pretty excited when someone else would go down.  

View attachment 255076_1376257183842_1754229987_624201_7838403_n.jpg


View attachment 252636_164415670289666_100001637020463_404983_6011758_n(2).jpg


----------



## DVSShank

mcbeth said:


> Hot stuff! You have such great eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a really natural beauty - and I love your hair!
> ---
> Here is me yesterday. Went to see the movie with a good friend for his birthday. His 10th birthday, you ask? No. His 34th birthday.



AWESOME PIC !!

Sooo many beautiful ladies !! Thank u all for sharing !


----------



## Paul

This is one of the pettiest pictures I have seen of you Mishe. You are beautiful.



SuperMishe said:


> Last night at Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Dance


----------



## nic_nic07

Never posted a picture like this before online. A bit worried. :/


----------



## Paul

nic_nic07 said:


> Never posted a picture like this before online. A bit worried. :/


 
I understand your concern. You are beautiful...I love your eyes.


----------



## Bighairyman

nic_nic07 said:


> Never posted a picture like this before online. A bit worried. :/



No need to be worried at all. You are gorgeous and I love your body and those lips. Absolutely terrific. :eat2:


----------



## nic_nic07

Paul said:


> I understand your concern. You are beautiful...I love your eyes.





Bighairyman said:


> No need to be worried at all. You are gorgeous and I love your body and those lips. Absolutely terrific. :eat2:



:smitten: Thanks, guys.  Muchly appreciated.  This is me at my fattest, and while I hate being this big (I'm a FFA and not a feedee), I'm glad that you guys think I'm sexy.  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Bighairyman

nic_nic07 said:


> :smitten: Thanks, guys.  Muchly appreciated.  This is me at my fattest, and while I hate being this big (I'm a FFA and not a feedee), I'm glad that you guys think I'm sexy.  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



I only speak what is the truth. You are beautiful. Don't lose any weight! (unless you must, then do what makes you happy.  ) I keep looking at that bra wondering what they might look like under there. The possibilities are endless. :eat2:


----------



## mel

CastingPearls said:


> Last night at Bar Louis here in town with a friend



pretty woman  



SuperMishe said:


> Last night at Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Dance



aww so pretty  



mcbeth said:


> ---
> Here is me yesterday. Went to see the movie with a good friend for his birthday. His 10th birthday, you ask? No. His 34th birthday.



Love It!!!!



Mishty said:


> Today at my friends house, everyone tried their very damnedest to get me to go down the slide, I inspected it, and I'm just not sure if it would hold my weight. But as you can see with my arms in the air I got pretty excited when someone else would go down.



ohh the ppol, how fun


----------



## Bighairyman

mel said:


> Love It!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ohh the ppol, how fun



I am thinking that some one named Mel should post something soon. :smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

View attachment bus.jpg


----------



## Bighairyman

Sweetie said:


> View attachment 94066



simply stunning. amazing lips. :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie

Bighairyman said:


> simply stunning. amazing lips. :wubu:



Thank you. :batting:


----------



## Bighairyman

Sweetie said:


> Thank you. :batting:



Very welcome. I am thinking I might have to post something soon.


----------



## Sweetie

Bighairyman said:


> Very welcome. I am thinking I might have to post something soon.



I think thats a wonderful idea.


----------



## mel

Bighairyman said:


> I am thinking that some one named Mel should post something soon. :smitten:



me ..being me.. 

View attachment DSC00059.JPG


----------



## Bighairyman

mel said:


> me ..being me..




More like you being extremely gorgeous and oh so yummy looking.


----------



## Sweetie

mel said:


> me ..being me..



You look beautiful Mel.


----------



## mel

Bighairyman said:


> More like you being extremely gorgeous and oh so yummy looking.





Sweetie said:


> You look beautiful Mel.



awww yall are too sweet .. (checks are in the mail )


----------



## nic_nic07

mel said:


> me ..being me..



Awwww.  You are adorable!


----------



## Sasquatch!

coriander said:


> I am PROCRASTINATING by making faces at my new netbook. Pretty shitty, but it does the job. Kinda like Burger King.



Ugh. Burger King. Late-night end of shift comfort food. Does this sum you up, Coriander?

If I needed comfort at the end of a long day, would you be there for me? :batting:


----------



## coriander

Sasquatch! said:


> Ugh. Burger King. Late-night end of shift comfort food. Does this sum you up, Coriander?
> 
> If I needed comfort at the end of a long day, would you be there for me? :batting:



Burger King is a LAST RESORT. Srsly!!!

And yes, I would be there for you with a proper burger (none of this BK shit).


----------



## Sasquatch!

coriander said:


> Burger King is a LAST RESORT. Srsly!!!
> 
> And yes, I would be there for you with a proper burger (none of this BK shit).



You can be my burger queen any day. Can't wait to get my hand on your burger buns.


----------



## coriander

Sasquatch! said:


> You can be my burger queen any day. Can't wait to get my hand on your burger buns.



Queen of the Burgers. Yes.

...You do realize that the burger buns you speak of would NOT fit in one hand?


----------



## Sasquatch!

coriander said:


> Queen of the Burgers. Yes.
> 
> ...You do realize that the burger buns you speak of would NOT fit in one hand?



Excellent. I much prefer big buns. All the better to fit the big meat into. :batting:


----------



## coriander

Sasquatch! said:


> Excellent. I much prefer big buns. All the better to fit the big meat into. :batting:



LOL. I will never look at that smiley the same way ever again.


----------



## Sasquatch!

coriander said:


> LOL. I will never look at that smiley the same way ever again.



I aim to please


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you! I love this pic and I love your energy! When I come out to Cali we MUST get together!



Definitely!!! When are you coming? We should have a gathering in your honor.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Me&#9829; This was taken about a month ago, my hair a bit shorter now, in the back, 

View attachment 189225_10150130546247661_513007660_6386076_6296507_n.jpg


----------



## mel

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Me&#9829; This was taken about a month ago, my hair a bit shorter now, in the back,



You are just beautiful! You have a wonderful glow


----------



## imfree

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Me&#9829; This was taken about a month ago, my hair a bit shorter now, in the back,





mel said:


> You are just beautiful! You have a wonderful glow



I totally agree with Mel!


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> Definitely!!! When are you coming? We should have a gathering in your honor.


THAT is very sweet. Planning on traveling with a friend. Will fill in the details as soon as darts and map are assembled. LOL


----------



## Mathias

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Me&#9829; This was taken about a month ago, my hair a bit shorter now, in the back,



You're adorable!


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## mel

Your Plump Princess said:


>



love the pic!! I see your feet off the ground.. cant say I would do that cause I have a fear of falling..lol..but I really like this pic!!


----------



## svenmad2164

here is my pic which i took a couple weeks ago i have regrown my mustace I will post up a new pic soon
Sven 

View attachment CIMG0020.jpg


----------



## lalatx

2 of the creepiest people you will ever meet. Me and my bestie creepin it up on vacation. 

View attachment 0611.jpg


----------



## mel

svenmad2164 said:


> here is my pic which i took a couple weeks ago i have regrown my mustace I will post up a new pic soon
> Sven



nice pic!!  



lalatx said:


> 2 of the creepiest people you will ever meet. Me and my bestie creepin it up on vacation.



aww how cute you two are!!! :bounce::bounce:I miss having a bestie


----------



## Paul

Mel that IS a wonderful winsome look. I love it.



mel said:


> me ..being me..


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> THAT is very sweet. Planning on traveling with a friend. Will fill in the details as soon as darts and map are assembled. LOL



I am so so jealous! I would be there in a heartbeat to meet the sweetest ladies of Dims if there wasn't all that water in the middle!


----------



## svenmad2164

here is my pics i hope you guys like them 

View attachment CIMG0004.jpg


View attachment CIMG0035.jpg


View attachment CIMG0047.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> THAT is very sweet. Planning on traveling with a friend. Will fill in the details as soon as darts and map are assembled. LOL





littlefairywren said:


> I am so so jealous! I would be there in a heartbeat to meet the sweetest ladies of Dims if there wasn't all that water in the middle!



You are both very welcome at any time!!! Keep us posted, Elaine. I know some of the others would love to meet you too!


----------



## Mikey

mel said:


> me ..being me..



Still gorgeous!!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

I didn't want muh har in this pic because I'm having one of those days... 

View attachment Photo2035.jpg


----------



## Zandoz

luvbigfellas said:


> I didn't want muh har in this pic because I'm having one of those days...



You are just a cuteness overload.


----------



## Bighairyman

luvbigfellas said:


> I didn't want muh har in this pic because I'm having one of those days...


 so adorable. Love that smile. Damn that lake between us. :wubu:


----------



## mel

luvbigfellas said:


> I didn't want muh har in this pic because I'm having one of those days...



awww that is such a cute pic


----------



## HottiMegan

Alex and me enjoying some mommy-son time  

View attachment 110601-202052.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

luvbigfellas said:


> I didn't want muh har in this pic because I'm having one of those days...


You have such a great smile! :3 That picture is sweet!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Bought new makeup today, and put them on to try them out.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

CarlaSixx said:


> Bought new makeup today, and put them on to try them out.



Pretty Pretty!&#9829;


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CarlaSixx said:


> Bought new makeup today, and put them on to try them out.



o Carla HOT!:bow::wubu:


----------



## Sweetie

HottiMegan said:


> Alex and me enjoying some mommy-son time



Thats beautiful. Enjoy him...before you know it he'll be bigger than you and you'll wonder how the heck the time went so fast.


----------



## HottiMegan

Sweetie said:


> Thats beautiful. Enjoy him...before you know it he'll be bigger than you and you'll wonder how the heck the time went so fast.



Thanks  I am enjoying him thoroughly. He's a fun little guy. I can't believe he'll be 3 in August!


----------



## Saoirse




----------



## succubus_dxb

trying to convince the boyfriend to come over now (7am..) .......i'm acting like i'm just 'super tired'....pretty sure he realises i'm preeeeettttty wasted..... 

View attachment Photo on 2011-06-03 at 06.32 #2.jpg


----------



## nic_nic07

Leaving (almost) nothing to the imagination.  

View attachment IMG_4315.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

nic_nic07 said:


> Leaving (almost) nothing to the imagination.



*tickle tickle*


----------



## Zandoz

nic_nic07 said:


> Leaving (almost) nothing to the imagination.




You underestimate the imagination of a dirty mind


----------



## Paul

A Happy cute picture of mother and son, love it.



HottiMegan said:


> Alex and me enjoying some mommy-son time


----------



## None

A few days into my experience of living on a couch in a house full of women (AKA Being Jack Tripper/A Cock in a Hen House).


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> Bought new makeup today, and put them on to try them out.


Gorgeous, doll! I really love your eyes in this picture! =)


----------



## Blockierer

One pic from yesterday evening.


----------



## Surlysomething

Blockierer said:


> One pic from yesterday evening.


 
Handsome!


----------



## daddyoh70

luvbigfellas said:


> I didn't want muh har in this pic because I'm having one of those days...



Nice pic. Pretty smile! There is a cure fer those hur days too. You just gotta do this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymKLymvwD2U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Blockierer

Surlysomething said:


> Handsome!


Thank you very much


----------



## WomanlyHips

Cheesy, checking out a new dress that I picked up.. 

View attachment IMG-20110531-00433.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

WomanlyHips said:


> Cheesy, checking out a new dress that I picked up..



Very cute dress  And smile


----------



## mel

HottiMegan said:


> Alex and me enjoying some mommy-son time





CarlaSixx said:


> Bought new makeup today, and put them on to try them out.





Saoirse said:


>





succubus_dxb said:


> trying to convince the boyfriend to come over now (7am..) .......i'm acting like i'm just 'super tired'....pretty sure he realises i'm preeeeettttty wasted.....





None said:


> A few days into my experience of living on a couch in a house full of women (AKA Being Jack Tripper/A Cock in a Hen House).





Blockierer said:


> One pic from yesterday evening.





WomanlyHips said:


> Cheesy, checking out a new dress that I picked up..


*
wonderful pictures!!!!!!!*


----------



## lalatx

Had 30 min to kill so I played with my hair and make up. 

View attachment 0711.jpg


View attachment 105w1.jpg


----------



## mimosa

You look amazing. :bow:



lalatx said:


> Had 30 min to kill so I played with my hair and make up.


----------



## Jon Blaze

MF DOOM lol


----------



## 1love_emily

I love sparkly nail polish 

And the fact that it's so hot I can wear a cami and semi-get away with it!







And the other photo is from when I dressed up for my dad's semi-birthday party






My boobs look huuuuge


----------



## hiddenexposure

I went to dinner with a dear friend last night and decided to document the occasion with a ton of bad cameraphone photos  This was the best out of the lot and I realllly played around with it. 





Heavily edited photo FTW!


----------



## FatAndProud

lalatx said:


> Had 30 min to kill so I played with my hair and make up.



You are so totally cute!


----------



## Al Diggy

Jon Blaze said:


> MF DOOM lol



...that's whats up, Blaze!!!


----------



## Wagimawr

Saoirse said:


> FACE


Gorgeous! 



1love_emily said:


> so hot


Well, that just says it all, really


----------



## Fox

Wagimawr said:


> Well, that just says it all, really



agreed. ^^


----------



## Morbid

lalatx said:


> Had 30 min to kill so I played with my hair and make up.





WOW :bow: :batting:


----------



## Morbid

These are 2 of my new pictures... I hope you like them...  

View attachment morbidnew2.jpg


View attachment Video call snapshot 1.jpg


----------



## mel

lalatx said:


> Had 30 min to kill so I played with my hair and make up.



so pretty!!!



Jon Blaze said:


> MF DOOM lol



what is MF?? I am assuming gaming?



1love_emily said:


> I love sparkly nail polish
> 
> And the fact that it's so hot I can wear a cami and semi-get away with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other photo is from when I dressed up for my dad's semi-birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boobs look huuuuge



awwww great pics 



hiddenexposure said:


> I went to dinner with a dear friend last night and decided to document the occasion with a ton of bad cameraphone photos  This was the best out of the lot and I realllly played around with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavily edited photo FTW!



dont ya just love that. still a great picture  



Morbid said:


> These are 2 of my new pictures... I hope you like them...



glad ya are back! great pics


----------



## snuffy2000

Awkward mirror photo time! Go!


----------



## Sweetie

Me this morning after a decent nights sleep. 

View attachment 0605110947a-1-1.jpg


----------



## mel

snuffy2000 said:


> Awkward mirror photo time! Go!



qt!



Sweetie said:


> Me this morning after a decent nights sleep.
> 
> View attachment 94289



aww..so pretty!


----------



## Jon Blaze

mel said:


> what is MF?? I am assuming gaming?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MF_Doom

Metal face or Metal fingers (I say Metal Face)
He's an alternative Hip Hop artist. The mask is a shield against mainstream hip hop evil, plus his persona as being a villain.


----------



## superodalisque

Morbid said:


> These are 2 of my new pictures... I hope you like them...



good to cyu again. we miss you!


----------



## Sweetie

New bathing suit. 

View attachment 0531112014-1-2.jpg


----------



## BigBootyAsshley

Here are a few of me from Memorial Day weekend! 

View attachment DSC03620.JPG


View attachment DSC03626.JPG


View attachment DSC03612.JPG


----------



## Mishty

There isn't anything I can say other than: Grey Goose and fungi. 

View attachment 207_n.jpg


View attachment 252934_101502005265795382_n.jpg


View attachment 257153_2171391923584_1210326.jpg


View attachment rgt4rg.jpg


View attachment 248581_13910153534559_n.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jon Blaze said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MF_Doom
> 
> Metal face or Metal fingers (I say Metal Face)
> He's an alternative Hip Hop artist. The mask is a shield against mainstream hip hop evil, plus his persona as being a villain.




LOVE MF DOOM! a true talent,boy got skiilz!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BigBootyAsshley said:


> Here are a few of me from Memorial Day weekend!



very pretty!



lalatx said:


> Had 30 min to kill so I played with my hair and make up.



gorgeous picture!



Sweetie said:


> New bathing suit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 94295



you look beautiful in it!:wubu:


----------



## Sweetie

HeavyDuty24 said:


> very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous picture!
> 
> 
> 
> you look beautiful in it!:wubu:



Thank you. :batting:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sweetie said:


> Thank you. :batting:



your much welcome sweetie!:wubu:


----------



## milfy

me with lily my 11 week old daughter


----------



## hiddenexposure

milfy, she's darling! 
congratulations!!!


----------



## Sweetie

milfy said:


> me with lily my 11 week old daughter



She's precious Milfy...and you look beautiful.


----------



## JulieD

I posted this on the bhm thread, but it goes well here too :happy: 

View attachment 203087_100000908124651_5828147_n.jpg


----------



## Paul

Beautiful picture of mother and daughter.



milfy said:


> me with lily my 11 week old daughter


----------



## cherrysprite

BigBootyAsshley said:


> Here are a few of me from Memorial Day weekend!



Very cute outfits. I especially like the tank tops. Where'd you get them? If you don't mind me asking. I need some new summer threads.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Morbid said:


> These are 2 of my new pictures... I hope you like them...



Great to see you again. Missed you!


----------



## 1love_emily

milfy said:


> me with lily my 11 week old daughter



Congrats! You are so pretty, and your daughter is adorable!

Congratulations again!


----------



## danbsc29630

JulieD said:


> I posted this on the bhm thread, but it goes well here too :happy:



Julie, you go well anywhere.


----------



## hostesshoho

I never posted a pic on here before here is one from April 

View attachment me 1.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jon Blaze said:


> MF DOOM lol



Badass. 



hiddenexposure said:


> I went to dinner with a dear friend last night and decided to document the occasion with a ton of bad cameraphone photos  This was the best out of the lot and I realllly played around with it.
> 
> Heavily edited photo FTW!



You have such a great style! Lovely pic.



Sweetie said:


> New bathing suit.



Looks great! Where do you like to swim?



BigBootyAsshley said:


> Here are a few of me from Memorial Day weekend!



Great pics! I love the print on your dress.



Mishty said:


> There isn't anything I can say other than: Grey Goose and fungi.



I wish you didn't always look so serious and somber in all your pics.  Love the energy!



JulieD said:


> I posted this on the bhm thread, but it goes well here too :happy:



Very pretty!



hostesshoho said:


> I never posted a pic on here before here is one from April



You are simply adorable. I love your round, rosy cheeks.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> There isn't anything I can say other than: Grey Goose and fungi.


 

Great pics, lady!


----------



## JulieD

danbsc29630 said:


> Julie, you go well anywhere.





mcbeth said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you...


----------



## milfy

Paul said:


> Beautiful picture of mother and daughter.





Sweetie said:


> She's precious Milfy...and you look beautiful.





hiddenexposure said:


> milfy, she's darling!
> congratulations!!!





1love_emily said:


> Congrats! You are so pretty, and your daughter is adorable!
> 
> Congratulations again!



Thank you all  She turns 3 months old on 18th June

She laughed for the first time today :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Paul

Simply adorable. 



hostesshoho said:


> I never posted a pic on here before here is one from April


----------



## mel

milfy said:


> me with lily my 11 week old daughter


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww adorable!!!!!



JulieD said:


> I posted this on the bhm thread, but it goes well here too :happy:




very pretty pic!!!! 



hostesshoho said:


> I never posted a pic on here before here is one from April



yayyyy beautiful


----------



## hostesshoho

Thank you all so much!!! 

Milfy I love that pic of you and your daughter how adorable!


----------



## Twilley

Mishty said:


> There isn't anything I can say other than: Grey Goose and fungi.



that looks like so much fun. Totally jealous.


----------



## bmann0413

Me now.


----------



## Mishty

swimfan :batting: 

View attachment P1120050.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Mishty said:


> swimfan :batting:



Brilliant shot! I love this, honey


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> swimfan :batting:


The teeny bubbles and your hair.....just an awesome shot, babygirl.


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> swimfan :batting:



This summer I went swimming,
This summer I might have drowned
But I held my breath and I kicked my feet
And I moved my arms around...

In other words; great picture!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mishty said:


> swimfan :batting:



Hello Mermaid!!!!

Beautiful lighting, composition and subject. Freaking beautiful picture period. :wubu::wubu::wubu:

Someone please give this gal rep for me!!!!


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Just took some new photos so here I am! 

View attachment CIMG0657.JPG


----------



## mel

bmann0413 said:


> Me now.


great pic !



Mishty said:


> swimfan :batting:



LOVE IT!!! 



BlackBBW2010 said:


> Just took some new photos so here I am!



so pretty!!


----------



## Sweetie

Mishty said:


> swimfan :batting:



Great shot Mishty!


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> Me now.



Very nice.


----------



## Sweetie

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Just took some new photos so here I am!



You look great. Love the blouse.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Mishty said:


> swimfan :batting:



Great pic! I think this makes me a swimfan-fan.


----------



## Surlysomething

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Just took some new photos so here I am!


 

Very pretty!


----------



## milfy

hostesshoho said:


> Thank you all so much!!!
> 
> Milfy I love that pic of you and your daughter how adorable!





mel said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww adorable!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty pic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yayyyy beautiful




thank you! i was going through the photos on my external hard drive last night and i already have 912 of her and she is only 12 weeks ! haha

check out the pregnancy thread - i stuck some more of her in there (one of her looking at camera is my fave!)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75149&page=5


----------



## milfy

Mishty said:


> swimfan :batting:



one wicked photo!:bow:


----------



## hiddenexposure

mcbeth said:


> Badass.
> 
> 
> 
> You have such a great style! Lovely pic.



Thanks so much!!!

Here are a couple of new ones from this week.


----------



## paperman921

1love_emily said:


> I love sparkly nail polish
> 
> And the fact that it's so hot I can wear a cami and semi-get away with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other photo is from when I dressed up for my dad's semi-birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boobs look huuuuge



Your smile is adorable! so beautiful


----------



## ktdidnt

Taken 30 mins ago. 

View attachment 1307743264423.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

From before my master's degree graduation today 

View attachment IMG_1063.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

ButlerGirl09 said:


> From before my master's degree graduation today


Congratulations!!!!! And you look gorgeous!


----------



## littlefairywren

ButlerGirl09 said:


> From before my master's degree graduation today



Woot! You do look lovely, honey


----------



## ButlerGirl09

CastingPearls said:


> Congratulations!!!!! And you look gorgeous!





littlefairywren said:


> Woot! You do look lovely, honey



Thank you for the congratulations and your sweet comments, ladies! And thank you to the others who have sent rep


----------



## LovelyLiz

ButlerGirl09 said:


> From before my master's degree graduation today



Wonderful accomplishment!!!! Well done and congratulations on all your hard work!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Little old already- from Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Never2fat4me

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Little old already- from Memorial Day weekend



It was worth the wait! What a hot outfit. And the gal wearing it is pretty easy on the eyes too! 

Chris


----------



## Never2fat4me

1love_emily said:


> I love sparkly nail polish
> 
> And the fact that it's so hot I can wear a cami and semi-get away with it!



Man you are cute, Emily! I find it totally adorable when a woman smiles with just a hint of her tongue poking through her teeth. 

Chris


----------



## Aust99

Mishty said:


> swimfan :batting:


Amazing photo!!


BlackBBW2010 said:


> Just took some new photos so here I am!


Love the dress... You look very pretty. 


hiddenexposure said:


> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of new ones from this week.


Gorgeous. 



ktdidnt said:


> Taken 30 mins ago.


Love the pose. Very cute!



ButlerGirl09 said:


> From before my master's degree graduation today


Congratulations... you look so happy... What an amazing achievement. 


Fallenangel2904 said:


> Little old already- from Memorial Day weekend



Hot outfit.... love your style.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 94423
Got my hair cut.... Fringe for the winter.


----------



## Blockierer

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94423
> Got my hair cut.... Fringe for the winter.


nice  nice  nice face


----------



## RoseVivaciou

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94423
> Got my hair cut.... Fringe for the winter.



Fabulous hair, looks v glam


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94423
> Got my hair cut.... Fringe for the winter.




CUTE Nat!! I can't rep you right now! You are gorgeous darling!:kiss2:


----------



## KingColt

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94423
> Got my hair cut.... Fringe for the winter.



That´s... to die for. You are mesmerizing.


----------



## AuntHen

Who says fat girls can't climb trees??!! Errr or attempt to. This poor little tree is amazingly strong hahahahaha Yes! I am a dork  The 2nd pic is me in the midst of baby banana trees that my neighbor planted recently.


----------



## Sweetie

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94423
> Got my hair cut.... Fringe for the winter.



You look soooo pretty. Love it.


----------



## Sweetie

fat9276 said:


> Who says fat girls can't climb trees??!! Errr or attempt to. This poor little tree is amazingly strong hahahahaha Yes! I am a dork  The 2nd pic is me in the midst of baby banana trees that my neighbor planted recently.



Nice shots...looks like you were having some fun.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94423
> Got my hair cut.... Fringe for the winter.



You are just so darned pretty! What a beautiful smile, with eyes that could light up the darkest room.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Never2fat4me

fat9276 said:


> Who says fat girls can't climb trees??!! Errr or attempt to. This poor little tree is amazingly strong hahahahaha Yes! I am a dork  The 2nd pic is me in the midst of baby banana trees that my neighbor planted recently.



That looks like so much fun! (Not dorky at all!)


----------



## Morbid

fat9276 said:


> Who says fat girls can't climb trees??!! Errr or attempt to. This poor little tree is amazingly strong hahahahaha Yes! I am a dork  The 2nd pic is me in the midst of baby banana trees that my neighbor planted recently.



you look awesome... I like your smile


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

These are for all the double-chin lovers...


----------



## Sweetie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> These are for all the double-chin lovers...



You have an AWESOME SMILE!


----------



## harp

Sweetie said:


> You have an AWESOME SMILE!



Nice, Ginny. +1 Like.


----------



## None

I graduated today, but have no pictures of me look snazzy yet. However, here is one of me and my nephew in downtown Santa Cruz being awesome.


----------



## BlackBBW2010

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments


----------



## Paul

What a lovely picture.



Fallenangel2904 said:


> Little old already- from Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Paul

I like it...good cut.



Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94423
> Got my hair cut.... Fringe for the winter.


----------



## Paul

Very pretty.



fat9276 said:


> Who says fat girls can't climb trees??!! Errr or attempt to. This poor little tree is amazingly strong hahahahaha Yes! I am a dork  The 2nd pic is me in the midst of baby banana trees that my neighbor planted recently.


----------



## CastingPearls

None said:


> I graduated today, but have no pictures of me look snazzy yet. However, here is one of me and my nephew in downtown Santa Cruz being awesome.


Congratulations on your graduation! Great pic.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigBeautifulMe said:


> These are for all the double-chin lovers...


You're so cute and that color on you is GORGEOUS! I have the same necklace, btw, miss twin.


----------



## lalatx

mimosa said:


> You look amazing. :bow:





FatAndProud said:


> You are so totally cute!





Morbid said:


> WOW :bow: :batting:





mel said:


> so pretty!!!





HeavyDuty24 said:


> gorgeous picture!



Thanks for all the nice comments.

Pic's from just a few minutes ago... Getting ready to go out. 

View attachment 00511.jpg


View attachment 04511.jpg


View attachment 00811.jpg


View attachment 02711.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lalatx said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments.
> 
> Pic's from just a few minutes ago... Getting ready to go out.


You always look gorgeous, lala. But I don't know what it is - you look perfect tonight!  Is your hair different?


----------



## lalatx

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You always look gorgeous, lala. But I don't know what it is - you look perfect tonight!  Is your hair different?



Aww thank you that is super sweet. I style my hair different almost everyday and depending on rather it is straight or curly the color can look different.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lalatx said:


> Aww thank you that is super sweet. I style my hair different almost everyday and depending on rather it is straight or curly the color can look different.



P.S. I need lessons on how you do your eyeliner that way... lol


----------



## Nose_body_knows

This was taken about 20 minutes ago for my profile. 

View attachment pic.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 94423
> Got my hair cut.... Fringe for the winter.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Paul

Very lovely. A cute going out look.



lalatx said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments.
> 
> Pic's from just a few minutes ago... Getting ready to go out.


----------



## lalatx

Last pics for a while I promise... Played with clip in bangs/fringe. 

View attachment 05211.jpg


View attachment 06211.jpg


----------



## Robbie_Rob

lalatx said:


> Last pics for a while I promise... Played with clip in bangs/fringe.



Please don't make these your last pics for any amount of time, you are stunning and i'm sure i'm not alone in saying we'd love to see more


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Miracle of Miracles: 
Keeping a white t-shirt stain free through three rounds of BBQ.​


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...snipped IMG...
> *Miracle of Miracles:
> Keeping a white t-shirt stain free through three rounds of BBQ*.​



Hahaha! That could really be a miracle, but I could probably raise you, me eating spaghetti, with homemade sauce, in a white shirt without turning it completely orange!:doh:


----------



## cherrysprite

lalatx said:


> Last pics for a while I promise... Played with clip in bangs/fringe.



Adorable pics!


----------



## cherrysprite

OneWickedAngel said:


> Miracle of Miracles:
> Keeping a white t-shirt stain free through three rounds of BBQ.​




Living in Memphis, surrounded by BBQ, I can confirm that this is indeed a miracle. Three rounds of BBQ....lucky lady. :eat2: Very pretty picture, btw.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nose_body_knows said:


> This was taken about 20 minutes ago for my profile.



Oooh! Love the ink! 



lalatx said:


> Last pics for a while I promise... Played with clip in bangs/fringe.


See? Now those bangs really work for you, Lala. I like it!



cherrysprite said:


> Living in Memphis, surrounded by BBQ, I can confirm that this is indeed a miracle. Three rounds of BBQ....lucky lady. :eat2: Very pretty picture, btw.



Thanks Cherrysprite! Funny you should mention Memphis. That was the one that almost got me and it would have been worth it if it had! So yum!


----------



## Nose_body_knows

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oooh! Love the ink!!



Thanks  I had it done for my birthday in may, so its fairly recent.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nose_body_knows said:


> Thanks  I had it done for my birthday in may, so its fairly recent.



May? As in last month? Considering how long you will have it, that is not "fairly recent" that, my dear, is brand spanking new!


----------



## Jon Blaze

My father and I.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Jon Blaze said:


> My father and I.


Jon, you look JUST like him! Two handsome gents.


----------



## Sweetie

lalatx said:


> Last pics for a while I promise... Played with clip in bangs/fringe.



Very pretty.


----------



## Sweetie

Jon Blaze said:


> My father and I.



I love this. Nice shot. Two handsome guys.


----------



## Sweetie

OneWickedAngel said:


> Miracle of Miracles:
> Keeping a white t-shirt stain free through three rounds of BBQ.​



Very pretty. Howdy neighbor.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Jon Blaze said:


> My father and I.


You know how I feel, Blaze. Now I can see where you get it from.:wubu:
(Side note: yesterday was the annual Puerto Rican day parade here in NYC. Go all out in pride doesn't begin to describe it!)



Sweetie said:


> Very pretty. Howdy neighbor.


Thanks neighbor!!


----------



## Paul

You are so cute.



lalatx said:


> Last pics for a while I promise... Played with clip in bangs/fringe.


----------



## hostesshoho

such pretty people!!! I love all the pics!


----------



## superodalisque

fish kisses! whoo hoo hay y'all! 

View attachment Untitled 88.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

superodalisque said:


> fish kisses! whoo hoo hay y'all!



You look so different I didn't even recognize you! Long hair looks great on you.  :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

superodalisque said:


> fish kisses! whoo hoo hay y'all!


You look wonderful!


----------



## superodalisque

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You look so different I didn't even recognize you! Long hair looks great on you.  :wubu:



thank you! don't pass me in the street or i'll have to cry


----------



## superodalisque

CastingPearls said:


> You look wonderful!



look who is talking!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

superodalisque said:


> thank you! don;t pass me in the street or i'll have to cry



I could never do that. Next time I see you you are getting a big ol' squishy hug. :kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666

Jon Blaze said:


> My father and I.



2 dudes with attitudes. I love it


----------



## OneWickedAngel

superodalisque said:


> fish kisses! whoo hoo hay y'all!



Supero! You look freaking fabulous woman!:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

OneWickedAngel said:


> Miracle of Miracles:
> Keeping a white t-shirt stain free through three rounds of BBQ.​



You are so beautiful.


----------



## Surlysomething

OneWickedAngel said:


> Miracle of Miracles:
> 
> Keeping a white t-shirt stain free through three rounds of BBQ.​


 
I think this is my favorite picture of you (if it's ok to have one ). You look relaxed and happy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

OneWickedAngel said:


> Miracle of Miracles:
> Keeping a white t-shirt stain free through three rounds of BBQ.​


=) Lookin' good lady! And WOW! Three Rounds? Damn, that's talent!


----------



## DVSShank

milfy said:


> me with lily my 11 week old daughter



Awww ! I know I'm crazy late, but congrats ! She's adorible ! Great pic !


----------



## Takeshi

Me at my friend's wedding a few days ago. lol


----------



## superodalisque

OneWickedAngel said:


> Supero! You look freaking fabulous woman!:wubu:



you too sexilicious!!how you doin?


----------



## cherrysprite

Takeshi said:


> Me at my friend's wedding a few days ago. lol



lol .....kawaii


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shosh said:


> You are so beautiful.


Thanks Shosh!


Surlysomething said:


> I think this is my favorite picture of you (if it's ok to have one ). You look relaxed and happy.


Thanks Surly, after three rounds of good BBQ, I was!



Your Plump Princess said:


> =) Lookin' good lady! And WOW! Three Rounds? Damn, that's talent!


Thanks YPP! Talent? More like a lot of wet-wipes and ton of prayer!



superodalisque said:


> you too sexilicious!!how you doin?


No, no sweet thang, how YOU doin'? LOL



Takeshi said:


> Me at my friend's wedding a few days ago. lol



Nice pic! Looks like you guys were up to no good, lol.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Straightened hair AND facial hair. Scary!


----------



## AmazingAmy

The Orange Mage said:


> Straightened hair AND facial hair. Scary!



Have already repped this, but again, you look great! You have the nicest shaped eyes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

The Orange Mage said:


> Straightened hair AND facial hair. Scary!




 Holeeee rawk the hawt Mage!  

*And repped!* 

Contacts?


----------



## Sweetie

The Orange Mage said:


> Straightened hair AND facial hair. Scary!



Scary is not a word I would use. Handsome is more accurate in my opinion.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I like it, Mage! 

you totally look like this famous musician guy I crushed on when I was a kid :batting: I'd show you what I mean, but I'm not on a pc and I'm not sure I wanna admt who it was. Lol.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hmmmm...

...the jaw sharpens with maturity, grow the facial hair longer, add tatts and guyliner....






...am I the only one who sees hints of Navarro here?


----------



## LovelyLiz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> ...the jaw sharpens with maturity, grow the facial hair longer, add tatts and guyliner....
> 
> 
> ...am I the only one who sees hints of Navarro here?



YES! I thought the same thing. Awesome pic work, OWA! If I only hadn't just repped you for your own hot photo, this would get it for sure.


----------



## HottiMegan

I finally got to break out my favorite tank top out for this warm weather. It was in the 60's last week. The 90's this week. So i got my summer clothes out of the closet and donned my holy clothing mini dress which is basically a shirt 
scuze the hair, it's sort of fresh out of bed hair  

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

OneWickedAngel said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> ...the jaw sharpens with maturity, grow the facial hair longer, add tatts and guyliner....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...am I the only one who sees hints of Navarro here?



Totally agree looks like Dave Navarro


----------



## HeavyDuty24

*breathes deep* well,i normally don't do this but,i figured i rarely post pics on the forum,so maybe i should every now and then,and this one came out kinda ok.i know i look like crude but here goes nothin.lol







sorry about the size,i don't know how to make it smaller.>.>


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 94586

Photobombing my friends :batting:

View attachment 94587

Feelin' good after 4 beers with friends.


----------



## Deacone

Taken last night. LOL at my face. I look like a hamster.

(That's not my normal face btw )

So very drunk on Sangria >_<


----------



## Sweetie

Deacone said:


> Taken last night. LOL at my face. I look like a hamster.
> 
> (That's not my normal face btw )
> 
> So very drunk on Sangria >_<



Love the pic. You're too cute.


----------



## succubus_dxb

So.....my buddy had a Queen's Birthday party, and I came as a Nubian Queen, or Queen of the Jungle, or something.... 

View attachment nubian2.jpg


----------



## Robbie_Rob

lucky bastards


----------



## Ellie

New girl here! 

View attachment 319258507.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

me and a friend's doggie. i love him!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> So.....my buddy had a Queen's Birthday party, and I came as a Nubian Queen, or Queen of the Jungle, or something....


Arrrrrgh!!!!!!! You so gorgeous Bob!!!!! Hope your feeling happier than the other day!!! 


Ellie said:


> New girl here!


Welcome..... Your adorable. 


Saoirse said:


> me and a friend's doggie. i love him!


Great pic... lovely dog. You look so happy.


----------



## imfree

Saoirse said:


> me and a friend's doggie. i love him!



Haha!, he has such a FurKid look about him, the way he's sitting on your lap! Cute!


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Ellie said:


> New girl here!



Welcome new girl, hubba hubba! So many hotties in the land down under


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Saoirse said:


> me and a friend's doggie. i love him!



Not a dog person myself but you are stunning and that's a great view  Love the fact you have an Irish name too


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> I finally got to break out my favorite tank top out for this warm weather. It was in the 60's last week. The 90's this week. So i got my summer clothes out of the closet and donned my holy clothing mini dress which is basically a shirt
> scuze the hair, it's sort of fresh out of bed hair


I'm sure a lot of us wished we looked this good with bed hair, Meg!



HeavyDuty24 said:


> *breathes deep* well,i normally don't do this but,i figured i rarely post pics on the forum,so maybe i should every now and then,and this one came out kinda ok.i know i look like crude but here goes nothin.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry about the size,i don't know how to make it smaller.>.>



You just know there's a "size don't matter" joke in there right?



FatAndProud said:


> Photobombing my friends :batting:
> 
> Feelin' good after 4 beers with friends.





Deacone said:


> Taken last night. LOL at my face. I look like a hamster.
> 
> (That's not my normal face btw )
> 
> So very drunk on Sangria >_<





succubus_dxb said:


> So.....my buddy had a Queen's Birthday party, and I came as a Nubian Queen, or Queen of the Jungle, or something....



OMG!! The three of you are ridiculously, adorably and undeniably hilarious and so damn cute! I don't know with who I'd want to be with more!



Ellie said:


> New girl here!


Hello Ellie!! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## Blackjack

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 94586
> 
> Photobombing my friends :batting:
> 
> View attachment 94587
> 
> Feelin' good after 4 beers with friends.



Did all your friends watch a haunted video tape recently?


----------



## Blackjack

Saoirse said:


> me and a friend's doggie. i love him!
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> And can I just say that I love this pic? It's just great.


----------



## Deacone

These photos are from Download Festival and my 21'st birthday 





(Post rugby tackle) - Ouch!





My friends are so racist towards me lol.





Pinnacle of coolness 





Uh...oh. Lol


----------



## cherrysprite

succubus_dxb said:


> So.....my buddy had a Queen's Birthday party, and I came as a Nubian Queen, or Queen of the Jungle, or something....



What a cute pic. It's good to be Queen.


----------



## Morbid

Ellie said:


> New girl here!




welcome to the Boards.. and you look VERY beautiful


----------



## Yakatori

FatAndProud said:


> Photobombing my friends :batting:



Ok, why am I imagining a body on that table, bending up at the waist with the support of one arm and participating in the photo-bomb with the other?!



Saoirse said:


> me and a friend's doggie. i love him!



I can see why. This could be ideal for a recaptioning, something like "Geez!, I thought I told you..." eh, can't think of anything too, too funny right at the moment.


----------



## FatAndProud

Blackjack said:


> Did all your friends watch a haunted video tape recently?



lolwut?



Yakatori said:


> Ok, why am I imagining a body on that table, bending up at the waist with the support of one arm and participating in the photo-bomb with the other?!



LOL I'd probably have done it at one point  Great times! I figured I'd save Dimensions from the gross autopsy pics


----------



## Franklyn

Shaved my whiskers the other day! 

View attachment fd1h.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

OneWickedAngel said:


> You just know there's a "size don't matter" joke in there right?



haha yes i do,i just wasn't sure if the picture was too big that's all haha.LOL


----------



## ktdidnt

Franklyn said:


> Shaved my whiskers the other day!



You are way cute.


----------



## JonesT

Just me on a normal day 

View attachment Raiders.jpg


----------



## penguin

My daughter wanted us to fly her kite this morning...except I've never done that before, so I had no idea how to do it properly. We still had lots of fun attempting to fly it, and these are some of the photos she took of me failing to get it right


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Franklyn said:


> Shaved my whiskers the other day!
> 
> 
> 
> ktdidnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are way cute.
Click to expand...

Agreed you are way cute and I can't help but giggle when young men say "whiskers".



JonesT said:


> Just me on a normal day


Hello cutie pie!



penguin said:


> My daughter wanted us to fly her kite this morning...except I've never done that before, so I had no idea how to do it properly. We still had lots of fun attempting to fly it, and these are some of the photos she took of me failing to get it right


LOL! I &#9829; this. She's turning into quite the little shutterbug!


----------



## cherrysprite

Franklyn said:


> Shaved my whiskers the other day!



I like the hat. Very cute.


----------



## Paul

Penguin,
You look so cute in these pictures. Sorry you didn't get the kite flying.



penguin said:


> My daughter wanted us to fly her kite this morning...except I've never done that before, so I had no idea how to do it properly. We still had lots of fun attempting to fly it, and these are some of the photos she took of me failing to get it right


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

of me taken about 3 hrs ago! enjoy 

View attachment 254028_2008123396201_1037176399_32413090_7259309_n.jpg


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

i'm a picture whore lmao 

View attachment 264813_2008121076143_1037176399_32413082_7790485_n.jpg


----------



## mel

being cheesy today  

View attachment 264191_10150213203424336_813244335_6804427_1676237_n.jpg


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Cheesy or not...............yikes! You are beautiful


----------



## HottiMegan

Now THIS is cheesy Mel  You look great


----------



## Zandoz

mel said:


> being cheesy today




Behold the power of cheese!


----------



## cherrysprite

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i'm a picture whore lmao



You got some sassy attitude going on here. Love it. Very cute pic.


----------



## Yakatori

@*HottiMegan*: Hmm, sort of a hesitant & contemplative(?) Viking; you don't see that too often...


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> My daughter wanted us to fly her kite this morning...except I've never done that before, so I had no idea how to do it properly. We still had lots of fun attempting to fly it, and these are some of the photos she took of me failing to get it right



That just looks like plain old fun! (Plus the glimpse of a sexy calf ain't half bad either...)


----------



## Never2fat4me

mel said:


> being cheesy today



My lord you have a beautiful smile! Your eyes are just ravishing. :smitten:


----------



## penguin

OneWickedAngel said:


> LOL! I &#9829; this. She's turning into quite the little shutterbug!



Thanks! She really is, she loves taking photos and she's getting pretty good at it  



Paul said:


> Penguin,
> You look so cute in these pictures. Sorry you didn't get the kite flying.



Thank you  We had a lot of fun even if we completely failed at getting it going.



Never2fat4me said:


> That just looks like plain old fun! (Plus the glimpse of a sexy calf ain't half bad either...)



It was a great deal of fun, we were both laughing so much. I loved it.


----------



## Tanuki

Just me~ ^_^ 

View attachment new photo.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Yakatori said:


> @*HottiMegan*: Hmm, sort of a hesitant & contemplative(?) Viking; you don't see that too often...



lol. The boys like it when i wear their viking hat. I guess i'm Brunhilde once in a while


----------



## mel

Robbie_Rob said:


> Cheesy or not...............yikes! You are beautiful



awwwww sweet  thank you 



HottiMegan said:


> Now THIS is cheesy Mel  You look great



hehehe..I want one of those!!! too cute  



Zandoz said:


> Behold the power of cheese!



hehe..the power..LOL



Never2fat4me said:


> My lord you have a beautiful smile! Your eyes are just ravishing. :smitten:



aww thank you!!! 



Tanuki said:


> Just me~ ^_^



great picture!!!!


----------



## imfree

HottiMegan said:


> lol. The boys like it when i wear their viking hat. I guess i'm Brunhilde once in a while



I was thinking, more like an adorable "Helga", but that's just me.


----------



## pegz

Just a happy Saturday.... 

View attachment !cid__0618111540b.jpg


----------



## SMA413

After driving around Kerrville all morning and talking to my favorite boy toy on the phone.
My hair is a little wild after driving with the windows down...


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

SMA413 said:


> After driving around Kerrville all morning and talking to my favorite boy toy on the phone.
> My hair is a little wild after driving with the windows down...



you're so pretty!!!!!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Never2fat4me said:


> My lord you have a beautiful smile! Your eyes are just ravishing. :smitten:



Buful Mel<3


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Any objections if I:

1) Cross-post pics here and in the "Post pics of yourself living" thread, and
2) Totally overwhelm you guys with pics?


lol.


----------



## daddyoh70

mel said:


> being cheesy today





HottiMegan said:


> Now THIS is cheesy Mel  You look great



It ain't easy being cheesy... Great shots ladies!!! Don't know if anyone here is old enough to remember this...
CHEESE!!!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Any objections if I:
> 
> 1) Cross-post pics here and in the "Post pics of yourself living" thread, and
> 2) Totally overwhelm you guys with pics?
> lol.



*LIKE YOU REALLY HAVE TO ASK!!!* Well...we're waiting!!!


----------



## Fox

mel said:


> being cheesy today





SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i'm a picture whore lmao



beautiful pics. :smitten:


----------



## rellis10

Just little old me


----------



## OneWickedAngel

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i'm a picture whore lmao





mel said:


> being cheesy today





HottiMegan said:


> Now THIS is cheesy Mel  You look great





Tanuki said:


> Just me~ ^_^





pegz said:


> Just a happy Saturday....





SMA413 said:


> My hair is a little wild after driving with the windows down...



WOOT! The bevy of beauties that filled this page! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Any objections if I:
> 
> 1) Cross-post pics here and in the "Post pics of yourself living" thread, and
> 2) Totally overwhelm you guys with pics?
> 
> lol.



Really? Really? You wasted your pixels asking that?  It's been almost 12 hours WHERE ARE THE PICS?!?!?!?!



daddyoh70 said:


> Don't know if anyone here is old enough to remember this...
> CHEESE!!!


Oh My God! I remember this - that's for the throw back! And dammit I can't rep you for it!



rellis10 said:


> Just little old me


LOL! I like thee smirk.


----------



## MissAshley

Enjoying our new pool. I was trying to stand up on a floatie.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

daddyoh70 said:


> *LIKE YOU REALLY HAVE TO ASK!!!* Well...we're waiting!!!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Really? Really? You wasted your pixels asking that? It's been almost 12 hours WHERE ARE THE PICS?!?!?!?!



LOL. No one answered, so I went to bed! Alright, alright.. here are zee pics (which you've probably seen already, Miss Rai, on FB. Sorry!) All are from a trip I took in late May/early June of this year:

In front of the Golden Gate in San Francisco:





Portland, OR:















Multnomah Falls, OR:





In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was 1500 years old) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:





Old Town Sacramento, CA:










Crater Lake, OR:





On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:


----------



## HottiMegan

imfree said:


> I was thinking, more like an adorable "Helga", but that's just me.


I could go with Helga  I should wear braids 



daddyoh70 said:


> It ain't easy being cheesy... Great shots ladies!!! Don't know if anyone here is old enough to remember this...
> CHEESE!!!
> I don't remember that character other than its appearance on Family Guy





OneWickedAngel said:


> WOOT! The bevy of beauties that filled this page!


he he, i wasn't thinking it was a beautiful photo  I was being goofy and it make me laugh to share 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. No one answered, so I went to bed! Alright, alright.. here are zee pics (which you've probably seen already, Miss Rai, on FB. Sorry!) All are from a trip I took in late May/early June of this year:


Looks like you had an awesome west coast trip. While in Old Sac, did you get a chance to ride the old train or check out the train museum? That's our favorite feature. 
Oh and where did you get that blue dress with the ruffle? LOVE IT!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> Looks like you had an awesome west coast trip. While in Old Sac, did you get a chance to ride the old train or check out the train museum? That's our favorite feature.
> Oh and where did you get that blue dress with the ruffle? LOVE IT!!



No, I didn't do either of those things! Guess I will have to go back! 

The dress is from Old Navy. Here's a link.


----------



## Sweetie

I just had to say...YOU ALL LOOK AWESOME!


----------



## mel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. No one answered, so I went to bed! Alright, alright.. here are zee pics (which you've probably seen already, Miss Rai, on FB. Sorry!) All are from a trip I took in late May/early June of this year:
> 
> wow....those are AWESOME pictures!!! beautiful indeed


----------



## mel

pegz said:


> Just a happy Saturday....




awww looks like you are having a fun day. soooo pretty!!!! 



SMA413 said:


> After driving around Kerrville all morning and talking to my favorite boy toy on the phone.
> My hair is a little wild after driving with the windows down...



your hair looks great! windblown is in  adorable  



rellis10 said:


> Just little old me



awwww so cute !! 



MissAshley said:


> Enjoying our new pool. I was trying to stand up on a floatie.



ohh I wish I had a pool. beautiful you!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. No one answered, so I went to bed! Alright, alright.. here are zee pics (which you've probably seen already, Miss Rai, on FB. Sorry!) All are from a trip I took in late May/early June of this year:
> 
> In front of the Golden Gate in San Francisco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multnomah Falls, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was 1500 years old) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Town Sacramento, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crater Lake, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:



Great pics. I hope you had fun time.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. No one answered, so I went to bed! Alright, alright.. here are zee pics (which you've probably seen already, Miss Rai, on FB. Sorry!) All are from a trip I took in late May/early June of this year:


Still worth a 15th look 



HottiMegan said:


> he he, i wasn't thinking it was a beautiful photo  I was being goofy and it make me laugh to share


Megan, it's going to take a tad bit more than being goofy to ruin your beauty.


----------



## daddyoh70

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. No one answered, so I went to bed! Alright, alright.. here are zee pics (which you've probably seen already, Miss Rai, on FB. Sorry!) All are from a trip I took in late May/early June of this year:
> 
> In front of the Golden Gate in San Francisco:
> Portland, OR:
> Multnomah Falls, OR:
> 
> In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was 1500 years old) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:
> 
> Old Town Sacramento, CA:
> 
> Crater Lake, OR:
> 
> On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:



And all is right in the world!!! Thank you! Great shots, had to leave the last one :bow: Anytime someone mentions Highway 101, this song gets stuck in my head for days
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8voypJbQcA


----------



## Paul

You are so beautiful BBM.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. No one answered, so I went to bed! Alright, alright.. here are zee pics (which you've probably seen already, Miss Rai, on FB. Sorry!) All are from a trip I took in late May/early June of this year:
> 
> In front of the Golden Gate in San Francisco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multnomah Falls, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was 1500 years old) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Town Sacramento, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crater Lake, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:


----------



## Yakatori

BigBeautifulMe said:


> "_In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was *1500 years old*) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:_"


Stuff like that, it just blows my mind. This made me google world's largest/oldest trees, looking at trees nearly 5,000 years old. In California. Crazy, just nuts, to think of what's come & gone, happened, in the time that particular tree has been alive.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, it's amazing to think of what that tree has seen in its lifetime. And that one was just a baby as far as redwoods go...


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, it's amazing to think of what that tree has seen in its lifetime. And that one was just a baby as far as redwoods go...


Europeans think 100 miles is a long distance.
Americans think 100 years is a long time.

Delightful photos, as well! 

-Rusty


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

i would go anywhere if icould be home by supper time, it's the country girl in me lol, but if had a travel buddy it wouldn't be that bad, great pics!


----------



## bonified

CleverBomb said:


> Europeans think 100 miles is a long distance.
> Americans think 100 years is a long time.
> 
> Delightful photos, as well!
> 
> -Rusty



And Aussies will just keep laughing. 


So this was my first adventure into animal print. Trying to grow my hair, and my curls were pissing me off. So straightened hair, 20$ dress coupled with 4 vodkas a streaky mirror & you guys get pics lol 
View attachment tw2.jpg


View attachment tw3.jpg


View attachment tw.jpg


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

From a photoshoot I did this past Friday. I guess this is a good way to introduce myself as well


----------



## Allie Cat

I got a pedicure the other day for the first time in my life. There is now one part of my body that does not look like crap.


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, it's amazing to think of what that tree has seen in its lifetime. And that one was just a baby as far as redwoods go...



Your photos inspired me to plan a camping trip in the redwoods before Max's surgery in a month. I just now need to decide which one i want to go to!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Go to one that has trees big enough to drive through! I regret that I picked a forest with relatively small trees.


----------



## Blackjack

VeronicaVaughn said:


> From a photoshoot I did this past Friday. I guess this is a good way to introduce myself as well



ohay I know you! Welcome!


----------



## Ellie

VeronicaVaughn said:


> ]
> From a photoshoot I did this past Friday. I guess this is a good way to introduce myself as well



You are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ellie

Alicia Rose said:


> I got a pedicure the other day for the first time in my life. There is now one part of my body that does not look like crap.



Looks freakin cute! I love the nail art.


----------



## Allie Cat

Ellie said:


> Looks freakin cute! I love the nail art.



Hehe, thanks!  And to the people who repped me too <3


----------



## OneWickedAngel

VeronicaVaughn said:


> From a photoshoot I did this past Friday. I guess this is a good way to introduce myself as well



Well aren't you a lovely one! Welcome to Dims Veronica!



Alicia Rose said:


> I got a pedicure the other day for the first time in my life. There is now one part of my body that does not look like crap.



Your tootsies look so cute! Considering I've seen your face, young lady, I am so calling BS on that one!


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Alicia Rose said:


> I got a pedicure the other day for the first time in my life. There is now one part of my body that does not look like crap.



i love pedicures i get them all of the time 

View attachment pedi2.jpg


----------



## PunkyGurly74

hide the kids and the pets..hehehe


----------



## Sweetie

PunkyGurly74 said:


> hide the kids and the pets..hehehe



PunkyGurly...you're rocking the librarian look! You look good! 

(ETA ...thats how I wear my specs too. lol)


----------



## miafantastic

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. No one answered, so I went to bed! Alright, alright.. here are zee pics (which you've probably seen already, Miss Rai, on FB. Sorry!) All are from a trip I took in late May/early June of this year:



Lovely locales. Lovely lady. How long was your roadtrip? 



VeronicaVaughn said:


> From a photoshoot I did this past Friday. I guess this is a good way to introduce myself as well



OooOOoo ... really liking this shot. The color palette, the placement of everything, ah, and you are a bit striking in it, too. 



Alicia Rose said:


> I got a pedicure the other day for the first time in my life. There is now one part of my body that does not look like crap.



Well congrats! And goodness, those are cute feet. Big toe gets all the love, I see. Ha.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

It was 10 days, mia.


----------



## None

A couple recent picture of me.

At a writerly party, I was transfixed by this painting.






My nephew looking adorable and me looking all Reservoir Dogs during graduation.






Today with my new Firefly t-shirt, totally a nerd.


----------



## FatAndProud

None said:


> My nephew looking adorable and me looking all Reservoir Dogs during graduation.



Totally handsome


----------



## jeff7005

penguin said:


> My daughter wanted us to fly her kite this morning...except I've never done that before, so I had no idea how to do it properly. We still had lots of fun attempting to fly it, and these are some of the photos she took of me failing to get it right



Can i play with kite too? you look absolutly gorgeous:bow:


----------



## Stuffingkit

Taken today at Bubba Gump's on the Santa Monica Pier! 

View attachment 263760_1929317027623_1083144796_31819311_3298453_n.jpg


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Beautiful pic. You look stunning


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Stuffingkit said:


> Taken today at Bubba Gump's on the Santa Monica Pier!



The only thing better than confection on the table is the woman sitting behind it. Double yum.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Stuffingkit said:


> Taken today at Bubba Gump's on the Santa Monica Pier!



You are gorgeous! And now I want stuffed shrimp.....


----------



## Stuffingkit

Thank you so much! 
I Appreciate the compliments!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Went to the waterfall in my city today. Put my feet in the stream. Blissful day


----------



## succubus_dxb

my 24th birthday was a few weeks ago, went to a bar (Cherry Bar for those in Melbourne) had a boogie (soul night, shit yes) and got Maggot. Best birthday night out, hands down  

View attachment cherry1.jpg


View attachment cherry3.jpg


----------



## Oirish

VeronicaVaughn said:


> From a photoshoot I did this past Friday. I guess this is a good way to introduce myself as well



That Veronica Vaughn is one hot piece of ace  Couldn't help myself. I love Billy Madison  I stand by the statement though. Very cute photo.


----------



## mccormick




----------



## Mishty

Just got back from open mic night with my fave gay boy toy Matty Van Zant(and his super salty nuts in his greedy paw), and this crazy big titty lady that was following me every where talking about Woodstock.  

View attachment eeeeee.JPG


----------



## adelicateflwr

:smitten: nice pic :smitten:



mccormick said:


>


----------



## penguin

I didn't realise the sun was coming into the picture behind me like that when I took this picture this morning, but I do like the effect it gives! It's been quite chilly lately - down to 4ºC/39ºF this morning, hence the beanie and jumper


----------



## adelicateflwr

this is as recent and decent as it gets! haha!  

View attachment me in car 6-2011.jpg


----------



## CrazyGuy13

I'm the Penn Stater on the right. 

View attachment 246697_923060207965_18416316_44221937_1516568_n.jpg


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

Oirish said:


> That Veronica Vaughn is one hot piece of ace  Couldn't help myself. I love Billy Madison  I stand by the statement though. Very cute photo.



Kudos to you for even getting that, heh!


----------



## hellaradstar

I realized that I haven't posted any pictures  

View attachment Photo on 2011-06-17 at 21.42 #2.jpg


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

From today's OoTD


----------



## Paul

Very nice. Cute outfit.



VeronicaVaughn said:


> From today's OoTD


----------



## mel

I heart ALL the pics


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> I didn't realise the sun was coming into the picture behind me like that when I took this picture this morning, but I do like the effect it gives! It's been quite chilly lately - down to 4ºC/39ºF this morning, hence the beanie and jumper



Shows you for the angel that you are! 

(And the "beanie and jumper" shows you for the Aussie that you are... )


----------



## Dromond

hostesshoho said:


> I never posted a pic on here before here is one from April



I believe I know you from somewhere.


----------



## penguin

For the first time in ages, I played around with some makeup. I was feeling cute


----------



## tinkerbell

This is me last week - at the NKOTBSB concert  And yeah, thats right by the stage, we had awesome seats. I have a lot of good pictures of them too


----------



## superodalisque

CarlaSixx said:


> Went to the waterfall in my city today. Put my feet in the stream. Blissful day



cute pic! your title made me think of the busby berkley musical. yucky music but cute choreography. it would be stunning with a whole bunch of beautiful fat girls: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csG6MBYsmOU&feature=related you've definitely got the look down.


----------



## Gingembre

Me as Blossom from the Powerpuff Girls for my friend's cartoon characters themed costume party.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Gingembre said:


> Me as Blossom from the Powerpuff Girls for my friend's cartoon characters themed costume party.



The eyes are nuts, they threw me for a second. 


On the way home from a day of spending someone else's money for charity and a surprise lunch date with a dear friend.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

hiddenexposure said:


> The eyes are nuts, they threw me for a second.
> 
> 
> On the way home from a day of spending someone else's money for charity and a surprise lunch date with a dear friend.



Beauiful smile, beautiful gal


----------



## HottiMegan

This was taken this afternoon at the local pool in the park. 

View attachment momalex.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken this afternoon at the local pool in the park.


Oh how cuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## CastingPearls

We have a gorgeous crew here at Dimensions. You all look wonderful!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

hiddenexposure said:


> The eyes are nuts, they threw me for a second.
> 
> 
> On the way home from a day of spending someone else's money for charity and a surprise lunch date with a dear friend.



You're so beautiful! Great picture.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Classy as always! ha About to head out to a comedy club 

View attachment PBR.jpg


----------



## mulrooney13

Me being a crazy person  

View attachment 0626010011.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure

Surlysomething said:


> You're so beautiful! Great picture.





Robbie_Rob said:


> Beauiful smile, beautiful gal




Thank you both so very much!


----------



## mulrooney13

Grumble...didn't anticipate it to be that big of a pic. My bad. I lose at computers.


----------



## HottiMegan

CastingPearls said:


> Oh how cuuuuuuuuute!



Thanks ....


----------



## BCBeccabae

penguin said:


> For the first time in ages, I played around with some makeup. I was feeling cute


you are cute 
Beautiful, in fact



Gingembre said:


> Me as Blossom from the Powerpuff Girls for my friend's cartoon characters themed costume party.


Blossom was always my favorite :3
you're adoraaable girl


----------



## BCBeccabae

eh, perma frown 

View attachment DSC_1109.JPG


----------



## pegz

mulrooney13 said:


> Me being a crazy person



Crazy "ain't" all bad.....


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

pay no attention the paleness, my camera is sent to perma flash even in sunnyville lol. 

View attachment Sarah2332.jpg


----------



## Sweetie

penguin said:


> For the first time in ages, I played around with some makeup. I was feeling cute



You are just PRETTY PRETTY PRETTY!!!!


----------



## Sweetie

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> pay no attention the paleness, my camera is sent to perma flash even in sunnyville lol.



You look beautiful Sarah!


----------



## Sweetie

BCBeccabae said:


> eh, perma frown



You have the face of an angel.


----------



## Sweetie

mulrooney13 said:


> Me being a crazy person




You look crazy HAPPY...thats good. Nice smile.


----------



## Sweetie

CastingPearls said:


> We have a gorgeous crew here at Dimensions. You all look wonderful!!!



I second that!


----------



## joey86

Thought i better add a pic to ... 

View attachment DSC00475 (Small).JPG


----------



## PunkyGurly74

joey86 said:


> Thought i better add a pic to ...


You can keep adding hehehehe


----------



## mszwebs

PunkyGurly74 said:


> You can keep adding hehehehe



lol Right?

Seconded.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

joey86 said:


> Thought i better add a pic to ...



Very handsome.


----------



## joey86

Thank you all for the nice comments .


----------



## mjbmxz

This would be me, don't mind that I'm not smiling, I usually am.


----------



## None

Today was all about my Dagwood sammitch adventure. My buddy and I get in the car and then drive down to Fullerton to get a delicious stack of deli meats and some bread, but when we got there...the worst thing could happen...






At first I was like






Then I got out the iPhone and found a deli up the street. My buddy and I get back in the car and left for Roscoe's Deli! We get there and order, I got myself a Big Mikey and that sucker was good!






After I finished it, I was all like







In summary


----------



## littlefairywren

Taken at the Winter Magic Festival in the Blue Mountains of Sydney....it was cold, windy and wonderful. Hamish and I.... 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Taken at the Winter Magic Festival in the Blue Mountains of Sydney....it was cold, windy and wonderful. Hamish and I....



Soooooooo beautiful! You look adorable all bundled up, and I think you two look absolutely perfect together.


----------



## ladle

Probably the best place to visit in NZ if you are a male.... 

View attachment JDG_8742.jpg


----------



## curvalicious

It's been awhile since I've posted here.

Though I would update with a few recent pics of me  

View attachment rawrr.jpg


View attachment 250963_205257882844390_103444363025743_476391_4935628_n.jpg


----------



## imfree

curvalicious said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted here.
> 
> Though I would update with a few recent pics of me



You live your Sig Quote well, Curvalicious!


----------



## zabadguy

Taken this past Sunday with my son after he received the MVP trophy in a baseball tournament 

View attachment 269196_10150215250073040_517088039_7305693_5795680_n.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Its been a while since I posted over here! (Its been a while since I posted much at all actually) so thought Id add a recent pic or 2!

Im still around, enjoying a bit of blogging (http://diamonds-n-pearls-fat-girl.blogspot.com/) , still dancing my nights away at BGP, and being a bit of a lurker on here!  

View attachment skater dress.jpg


View attachment black top 3 resized.JPG


View attachment pink dress resized.JPG


----------



## biglynch

no idea why i have a super angry face, but finaly got my hair cut. yey 

View attachment rsz_photo0085.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy




----------



## None

Not trying to spam this thread with my lackluster mug, but I wore my sweet new Eleven Doctors shirt today and figured I'd show it off.


----------



## FatAndProud

AmazingAmy said:


>



You are seriously beautiful. I'm jealous.


----------



## WVMountainrear

FatAndProud said:


> You are seriously beautiful. I'm jealous.



Me too. Totally jealous.


----------



## pegz

None said:


> Not trying to spam this thread with my lackluster mug, but I wore my sweet new Eleven Doctors shirt today and figured I'd show it off.



Very cute....oh yeah and the shirts ok too :doh:


----------



## Mishty

boredom + blunts + ice cream cones = stoned unicorns. 

View attachment 0628111357.jpg


View attachment 0628111357b.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ladle said:


> Probably the best place to visit in NZ if you are a male....



Hooker Valley is your face? :huh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You look like a Rembrandt, Amy. Gorgeous.


----------



## ladle

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hooker Valley is your face? :huh:



Kinda looks more like my chin


----------



## WVMountainrear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hooker Valley is your face? :huh:





ladle said:


> Kinda looks more like my chin



I won't even get into what I picture in my head when I think about the "Hooker Valley Track."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ladle said:


> Kinda looks more like my chin



You do have a large chin.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Had the privilege of meeting Lilly and Leesa last week while I was in the Boston area. It was great 

1. With Lilly and Leesa outside of Tasty Burger
2. With my girls in front of the Samuel L Jackson in Pulp Fiction rendering
3. Being silly in the car on the way back from meeting them- see how happy I am?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> Probably the best place to visit in NZ if you are a male....





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hooker Valley is your face? :huh:


Double LOLing at the both of you!



curvalicious said:


> It's been awhile since I've posted here.
> 
> Though I would update with a few recent pics of me


Lovely!



zabadguy said:


> Taken this past Sunday with my son after he received the MVP trophy in a baseball tournament


Nice! Welcome to Dims!



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Its been a while since I posted over here! (Its been a while since I posted much at all actually) so thought Id add a recent pic or 2!
> 
> Im still around, enjoying a bit of blogging (http://diamonds-n-pearls-fat-girl.blogspot.com/) , still dancing my nights away at BGP, and being a bit of a lurker on here!


Yay, Missy Blue!! Don't be such a stranger beautiful!



biglynch said:


> no idea why i have a super angry face, but finaly got my hair cut. yey


Dang, you do look miffed, but nice!



AmazingAmy said:


>


 You know what I think. &#9829;



None said:


> Not trying to spam this thread with my lackluster mug, but I wore my sweet new Eleven Doctors shirt today and figured I'd show it off.


Love the T! It deserves to be shown off!
(Luckily the guy wearing ain't hard on the eyes either)


Mishty said:


> boredom + blunts + ice cream cones = stoned unicorns.


 Oh Mishty! Mishty! Mishty for the win! LMAO!


----------



## Paul

Simply Amazing!



AmazingAmy said:


>


----------



## mel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Had the privilege of meeting Lilly and Leesa last week while I was in the Boston area. It was great
> 
> 1. With Lilly and Leesa outside of Tasty Burger
> 2. With my girls in front of the Samuel L Jackson in Pulp Fiction rendering
> 3. Being silly in the car on the way back from meeting them- see how happy I am?



awwwww what wonderful fun beautiful pictures!


----------



## Blackjack

AmazingAmy said:


> [IMG here]



Oh jeez. I need more of you in my life.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Had the privilege of meeting Lilly and Leesa last week while I was in the Boston area. It was great
> 
> 1. With Lilly and Leesa outside of Tasty Burger
> 2. With my girls in front of the Samuel L Jackson in Pulp Fiction rendering
> 3. Being silly in the car on the way back from meeting them- see how happy I am?



I'm jealous you got to meet such cool women! And also, your expression in that last photo is the BEST EVER!!!! Great pics, GEF.


----------



## Blockierer

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Had the privilege of meeting Lilly and Leesa last week while I was in the Boston area. It was great
> 
> 1. With Lilly and Leesa outside of Tasty Burger
> 2. With my girls in front of the Samuel L Jackson in Pulp Fiction rendering
> 3. Being silly in the car on the way back from meeting them- see how happy I am?


Very lovely pics 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## geekgamer01

Got bored the other day so I thought to myself "Why not take the cliche bathroom mirror pic" lol 

View attachment 100MEDIA_IMAG0125.jpg


----------



## Angelina

Taken in the dressing room of my most recent gig.  

View attachment 0625000353.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Angelina said:


> Taken in the dressing room of my most recent gig.



Wow, super hot! What kind of performing do you do?


----------



## Angelina

mcbeth said:


> Wow, super hot! What kind of performing do you do?



Haha! THank you! I perform whatever I can  This particular gig has me and a couple other girls dancing to Beyonce's 'Single Ladies' It's SO much fun!


----------



## Oirish

Angelina said:


> Taken in the dressing room of my most recent gig.



Hubba hubba!!! Hot stuff not so little lady


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Angelina said:


> Taken in the dressing room of my most recent gig.



Put your hands up oh-oh-oh! Gorgeous pic Angelina!


----------



## AmazingAmy

None said:


> Not trying to spam this thread with my lackluster mug, but I wore my sweet new Eleven Doctors shirt today and figured I'd show it off.



Love it! On nom nom Doctoooors . . .



FatAndProud said:


> You are seriously beautiful. I'm jealous.





lovelylady78 said:


> Me too. Totally jealous.



Thank you, ladies; but you so don't need to be. You're both too beautiful to be jealous of anyone.



Mishty said:


> boredom + blunts + ice cream cones = stoned unicorns.



I wish I could hang out with you, woman. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> You look like a Rembrandt, Amy. Gorgeous.



Whoa, thank you, BBM!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Had the privilege of meeting Lilly and Leesa last week while I was in the Boston area. It was great
> 
> 1. With Lilly and Leesa outside of Tasty Burger
> 2. With my girls in front of the Samuel L Jackson in Pulp Fiction rendering
> 3. Being silly in the car on the way back from meeting them- see how happy I am?



You all look lovely, especially the last picture - and I really want a burger now!



OneWickedAngel said:


> You know what I think. &#9829;



Thank you, and double thank you for the lovely rep, it meant a lot. &#9829;



Paul said:


> Simply Amazing!



Thank you very much, Paul!



Blackjack said:


> Oh jeez. I need more of you in my life.



That you do, mister. 



geekgamer01 said:


> Got bored the other day so I thought to myself "Why not take the cliche bathroom mirror pic" lol



You look good! Nice to see you. 



Angelina said:


> Taken in the dressing room of my most recent gig.



Wow, you're stunning! I love the leotard, veeery sexy.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Looks Wonderful!<3 We are a board full of beautiful people =)


----------



## nite_mare

Finally got my pictures to post! This is me rocking out to some live music at a bar I hang out in back in Oklahoma.. good times!! 

View attachment DSCN0102.JPG


----------



## Piink

There are some LOVELY looking ladies here! And some handsome men as well!

Most recent picture I have of myself. In this pic I was on my way out to see my boyfriend. We went to lunch with his Dad and his baby brother. My hair has since grown back out. Miss it short. Got to go get it done again! 

View attachment 254879_121674857917129_100002238471136_200299_8174378_n.jpg


*Crikey! That is a large picture! Can't figure out how to resize it either!! Sorry!


----------



## LalaCity

Lying on my bed, looking sexay.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

lol, sorry if you all are tired of it!! 

View attachment SarahLaughsALot.jpg


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

GRAY-WHITE and CURLY hair~~~~who knew?

Not bad for almost 57 years! LOL!

Another one of my darling daughter Melissa with her ole Momma. 

View attachment Kara with GRAY CURLY HAIR.jpg


View attachment Momma and Joy July 2011.jpg


----------



## Oirish

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> lol, sorry if you all are tired of it!!



Tired of you? Never! Keep 'em coming pretty girl


----------



## AmazingAmy

nite_mare said:


> Finally got my pictures to post! This is me rocking out to some live music at a bar I hang out in back in Oklahoma.. good times!!





Piink said:


> There are some LOVELY looking ladies here! And some handsome men as well!
> 
> Most recent picture I have of myself. In this pic I was on my way out to see my boyfriend. We went to lunch with his Dad and his baby brother. My hair has since grown back out. Miss it short. Got to go get it done again!
> 
> View attachment 95067
> 
> 
> *Crikey! That is a large picture! Can't figure out how to resize it either!! Sorry!





LalaCity said:


> Lying on my bed, looking sexay.





SarahLaughsAlot said:


> lol, sorry if you all are tired of it!!





Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> GRAY-WHITE and CURLY hair~~~~who knew?
> 
> Not bad for almost 57 years! LOL!
> 
> Another one of my darling daughter Melissa with her ole Momma.



You all look BEAUTIFUL. Who run the world? GIRLS.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

amy! you are beautiful!


----------



## Paul

Simply lovely.



LalaCity said:


> Lying on my bed, looking sexay.


----------



## mel

me...10 mins ago 

View attachment mel 7-1-2011.jpg


----------



## Zandoz

mel said:


> me...10 mins ago



Lovely, as always :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

mel said:


> me...10 mins ago




gorgeous,but was there any doubt?:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mel said:


> me...10 mins ago



MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL! &#9829; lol


----------



## Paul

Wow! Post more pictures please (hint). You are lovely.


mel said:


> me...10 mins ago


----------



## CarlaSixx

Out at the fireworks display in the countryside for Canada Day.







My hair is an awful mess. I had a red wig on earlier in the day and since the windows were down in the car during the drive, it kept slipping and itching, so I decided to just pull it off completely, and I ended up with some really mangly hair. Thank God I had sunglasses so they masked the horror a little.

ETA: I'm wearing a Time Turner from the Harry Potter series around my neck. In case anyone was wondering or wanted to nerd out a bit with me, lol.


----------



## CastingPearls

On my way out with my bestie... 

View attachment 268712_1721883341638_1674982739_1277792_3475544_n.jpg


----------



## Zandoz

CarlaSixx said:


> Out at the fireworks display in the countryside for Canada Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is an awful mess. I had a red wig on earlier in the day and since the windows were down in the car during the drive, it kept slipping and itching, so I decided to just pull it off completely, and I ended up with some really mangly hair. Thank God I had sunglasses so they masked the horror a little.
> 
> ETA: I'm wearing a Time Turner from the Harry Potter series around my neck. In case anyone was wondering or wanted to nerd out a bit with me, lol.




Looking good! You remind me of my neice/goddaughter


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mel said:


> awwwww what wonderful fun beautiful pictures!





mcbeth said:


> I'm jealous you got to meet such cool women! And also, your expression in that last photo is the BEST EVER!!!! Great pics, GEF.





Blockierer said:


> Very lovely pics
> Thanks for sharing





AmazingAmy said:


> You all look lovely, especially the last picture - and I really want a burger now!




Thanks to all of you for your kind words 



nite_mare said:


> Finally got my pictures to post! This is me rocking out to some live music at a bar I hang out in back in Oklahoma.. good times!!





Piink said:


> There are some LOVELY looking ladies here! And some handsome men as well!
> 
> Most recent picture I have of myself. In this pic I was on my way out to see my boyfriend. We went to lunch with his Dad and his baby brother. My hair has since grown back out. Miss it short. Got to go get it done again!
> 
> View attachment 95067
> 
> 
> *Crikey! That is a large picture! Can't figure out how to resize it either!! Sorry!





LalaCity said:


> Lying on my bed, looking sexay.





SarahLaughsAlot said:


> lol, sorry if you all are tired of it!!





Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> GRAY-WHITE and CURLY hair~~~~who knew?
> 
> Not bad for almost 57 years! LOL!
> 
> Another one of my darling daughter Melissa with her ole Momma.





mel said:


> me...10 mins ago





CarlaSixx said:


> Out at the fireworks display in the countryside for Canada Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is an awful mess. I had a red wig on earlier in the day and since the windows were down in the car during the drive, it kept slipping and itching, so I decided to just pull it off completely, and I ended up with some really mangly hair. Thank God I had sunglasses so they masked the horror a little.
> 
> ETA: I'm wearing a Time Turner from the Harry Potter series around my neck. In case anyone was wondering or wanted to nerd out a bit with me, lol.





CastingPearls said:


> On my way out with my bestie...



Every one of you look great- it's always good to "see" you


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CarlaSixx said:


> Out at the fireworks display in the countryside for Canada Day.
> 
> ETA: I'm wearing a Time Turner from the Harry Potter series around my neck. In case anyone was wondering or wanted to nerd out a bit with me, lol.


Nice pic, Carla. I like how you can just barely make out the moon in the background. You spared my asking _is that what I think that is?_ Raises my hand in nerdy appreciation. 



CastingPearls said:


> On my way out with my bestie...


Can you take a bad picture woman? Even blurry, gorgeous as always :bow:


----------



## lalatx

............................. 

View attachment 38357_450613396082_513896082.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay, this one isn't blurry! 

View attachment 267571_1722355193434_1674982739_1278347_8357781_n.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Okay, this one isn't blurry!



:kiss2:................................


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> Out at the fireworks display in the countryside for Canada Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is an awful mess. I had a red wig on earlier in the day and since the windows were down in the car during the drive, it kept slipping and itching, so I decided to just pull it off completely, and I ended up with some really mangly hair. Thank God I had sunglasses so they masked the horror a little.
> 
> ETA: I'm wearing a Time Turner from the Harry Potter series around my neck. In case anyone was wondering or wanted to nerd out a bit with me, lol.


=D I Thought that's what that was around your neck!! 

Lookin' good as always Carla!  
(I'd rep you, but I'm all out of rep powers. >.< )


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CastingPearls said:


> Okay, this one isn't blurry!



You know this, but I'm saying it anyway: You are so pretty. :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

Hot peeps... looking hot!!


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> Okay, this one isn't blurry!



All Hail Queen Lainey!


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> Okay, this one isn't blurry!



Sexy lace!


----------



## SMA413

Getting ready for the first social at the camp I'm working at...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lalatx said:


> .............................


Love the pic! Your lips look yummy.



CastingPearls said:


> Okay, this one isn't blurry!


LOL! Love the red lace even more now.:smitten:



SMA413 said:


> Getting ready for the first social at the camp I'm working at...


Pretty! I love your eyes here, they really stand out.


----------



## penguin

The doctor is _in_. Who needs a check up?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

penguin said:


> The doctor is _in_. Who needs a check up?



"You must spread yada yada yada..."

*CURSE YOU REP GODS!!!*


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> The doctor is _in_. Who needs a check up?



I have never wanted more to go for a physical and have the doctor grab my family jewels and tell me to cough...


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

=) hard to believe i was this tan! i'll get back to it 

View attachment PrettyGirlRock.jpg


----------



## Robbie_Rob

That's a really sexy look


----------



## Robbie_Rob

SMA413 said:


> Getting ready for the first social at the camp I'm working at...



Wow that's hot. The upraised eyebrow hints at dirty thoughts behind those gorgeous eyes


----------



## Robbie_Rob

mel said:


> me...10 mins ago



Dork or not, my god you're sexy


----------



## mel

CarlaSixx said:


> Out at the fireworks display in the countryside for Canada Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is an awful mess. I had a red wig on earlier in the day and since the windows were down in the car during the drive, it kept slipping and itching, so I decided to just pull it off completely, and I ended up with some really mangly hair. Thank God I had sunglasses so they masked the horror a little.
> 
> ETA: I'm wearing a Time Turner from the Harry Potter series around my neck. In case anyone was wondering or wanted to nerd out a bit with me, lol.



you are so cute and you ALWAYS look like you are having SO much FUN 



lalatx said:


> .............................





CastingPearls said:


> Okay, this one isn't blurry!



CP......simply beautiful!!



SMA413 said:


> Getting ready for the first social at the camp I'm working at...



awww you are a doll!!!



penguin said:


> The doctor is _in_. Who needs a check up?



dont tell the guys there is a prostate check..LOL... cute pic!



SarahLaughsAlot said:


> =) hard to believe i was this tan! i'll get back to it



cute!!!!


.......................................................
*p.s. thanks for the kind words yall *


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I'm on the far bottom right with the purple cheetah looking dress. We were all getting ready for a night out on the town in LA.  

View attachment grouppicture.jpg


----------



## mel

kaylaisamachine said:


> I'm on the far bottom right with the purple cheetah looking dress. We were all getting ready for a night out on the town in LA.



you are so cute!!!!! a living doll


----------



## Mathias




----------



## kaylaisamachine

mel said:


> you are so cute!!!!! a living doll



Oh goodness, hardly! Haha, thank you so much though. <3


----------



## Mathias

CastingPearls said:


> Okay, this one isn't blurry!



Great photo Elaine!


----------



## mel

Mathias said:


>



great pic!!!!!


----------



## Sweetie

Hi Y'all...just checking into this thread. Some fine looking people here on DIMs! So nice to see all your smiling faces.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

kaylaisamachine said:


> I'm on the far bottom right with the purple cheetah looking dress. We were all getting ready for a night out on the town in LA.



Your fro is getting out of hand.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

rg770Ibanez said:


> Your fro is getting out of hand.



Hahaha, whatever. I'm growing it out.


----------



## Twilley

kaylaisamachine said:


> I'm on the far bottom right with the purple cheetah looking dress. We were all getting ready for a night out on the town in LA.



Very Josie and the Pussycats. I dig it!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Twilley said:


> Very Josie and the Pussycats. I dig it!



Hahaha, I never thought of it like that before until now! Thank you love!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

kaylaisamachine said:


> I'm on the far bottom right with the purple cheetah looking dress. We were all getting ready for a night out on the town in LA.



great picture,and that is a hot hot group of freinds.LOL


----------



## AshleyEileen

Guess who's back?

:happy:


----------



## Robbie_Rob

AshleyEileen said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> :happy:



Don't know but I like very much


----------



## kaylaisamachine

HeavyDuty24 said:


> great picture,and that is a hot hot group of freinds.LOL



Hahaha. Thanks. I thought so too. They are pretty sexy


----------



## CastingPearls

Mathias said:


> Great photo Elaine!


Thanks Matt!!

THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

kaylaisamachine said:


> I'm on the far bottom right with the purple cheetah looking dress. We were all getting ready for a night out on the town in LA.


Wow! That must have been one heck of a night! Welcome to Dims Kayla!



Mathias said:


>


Oh Matt this picture is chock full of win! LOL!



AshleyEileen said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> :happy:


Now that I've got "Slim Shady" as on earworm, welcome back gorgeous girl!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

OneWickedAngel said:


> Wow! That must have been one heck of a night! Welcome to Dims Kayla!
> 
> 
> Oh Matt this picture is chock full of win! LOL!
> 
> 
> Now that I've got "Slim Shady" as on earworm, welcome back gorgeous girl!



Thanks so much Wicked.


----------



## Kamily

I am in the purple shirt with my BFF SarahLaughsAlot.


----------



## HottiMegan

Max and I are getting patriotic and goofy


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> On my way out with my bestie...




Beyond beautiful! WOW!!


----------



## Victim

Okay, hanging out with RLSH isn't all about masks and body armor. 

Apocalypse Meow and her boyfriend Iconoclast treat me to an oddly shaped donut... 

View attachment Donut.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

Victim said:


> Okay, hanging out with RLSH isn't all about masks and body armor.
> 
> Apocalypse Meow and her boyfriend Iconoclast treat me to an oddly shaped donut...



Is that from Voodoo?


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> Beyond beautiful! WOW!!


You're so sweet, B. Thank you.


----------



## DearPrudence

Taken today.


----------



## Paul

Great (good to have you back)



AshleyEileen said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Got a haircut. And have new jewelry in my piercing cuz I lost my ring 

X-posted


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mszwebs said:


> Is that from Voodoo?



I don't think anyone else would make a cock-n-balls donut. lol


----------



## Victim

Yeah it was Voodoo, waiting in line 40 mins for a donut was actually worth the experience.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CarlaSixx said:


> Got a haircut. And have new jewelry in my piercing cuz I lost my ring
> 
> X-posted




very beautiful carla.:bow::wubu:


----------



## Mathias

penguin said:


> The doctor is _in_. Who needs a check up?



I do! I do! :wubu:


----------



## penguin

you're all looking so cute!



OneWickedAngel said:


> "You must spread yada yada yada..."



I don't spread my yada yada for just anyone, but you're not just anyone 



Never2fat4me said:


> I have never wanted more to go for a physical and have the doctor grab my family jewels and tell me to cough...





mel said:


> dont tell the guys there is a prostate check..LOL... cute pic!





Mathias said:


> I do! I do! :wubu:



Looks like I could open a clinic up! Thanks


----------



## BCBeccabae

hey guis. got into a collision today, car is totaled, but haiii. 

View attachment Picture 1731.jpg


----------



## nykspree8

BCBeccabae said:


> hey guis. got into a collision today, car is totaled, but haiii.



You look awfully happy for someone who will have to resort to public transportation! lol ;P


----------



## CastingPearls

BCBeccabae said:


> hey guis. got into a collision today, car is totaled, but haiii.


Thank God you're okay. 

But you are terminally cute.


----------



## Kamily

CarlaSixx said:


> Got a haircut. And have new jewelry in my piercing cuz I lost my ring
> 
> X-posted





I love your new short hair. It looks so cute!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Triumphant pic-whoring.
Why is Lainey so smug? Because HER car is now in HER name. HER car, HER name. Also, she's eating pie. 

View attachment 264442_1727150353310_1674982739_1285266_3339627_n.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Dressed up for BGP!

View attachment maxi dress.jpg


----------



## MissHoney

What a lovely little contagious smile you have.






missy_blue_eyez said:


> Dressed up for BGP!
> 
> View attachment 95229


----------



## Fat Brian

CastingPearls said:


> Triumphant pic-whoring.
> Why is Lainey so smug? Because HER car is now in HER name. HER car, HER name. Also, she's eating pie.



Be very careful, the last two cars my parents paid off were totaled within the next six months in accidents caused by other drivers. I swear the insurance companies hire stunt drivers to take you out when you pay your car off.

1,000th post!!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Fat Brian said:


> Be very careful, the last two cars my parents paid off were totaled within the next six months in accidents caused by other drivers. I swear the insurance companies hire stunt drivers to take you out when you pay your car off.
> 
> 1,000th post!!!!!!!


The car has been paid off for well over a year. The person whose name was on the title has issues. This one isn't one anymore.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

MissHoney said:


> What a lovely little contagious smile you have.



Well thank you very much  :happy:


----------



## Fat Brian

BCBeccabae said:


> hey guis. got into a collision today, car is totaled, but haiii.



You know what the say, nothing good happens after midnight. Don't sign anything until you get checked out by the doctor, the adjusters will try to get to you very soon and get you to sign your rights away.


----------



## Fat Brian

CastingPearls said:


> The car has been paid off for well over a year. The person whose name was on the title has issues. This one isn't one anymore.



Ah, well, its good you're free then.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

BCBeccabae said:


> hey guis. got into a collision today, car is totaled, but haiii.


Hot as ever missy! So glad you are ok in regards to your wreck.



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Dressed up for BGP!
> 
> View attachment 95229


Loving that dress!!

Haven't posted pics recently that weren't work related so here is one of me from this past holiday weekend.


----------



## mszwebs

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't think anyone else would make a cock-n-balls donut. lol



I beg to differ.

If I sold donuts, I TOTALLY would lol. But, I've also made penis cookies and a unique array of other weird stuff lol.


----------



## Gingembre

BCBeccabae said:


> hey guis. got into a collision today, car is totaled, but haiii.


You're adorable, but mostly I'm glad you're ok after your accident. Sorry about your car.




CastingPearls said:


> Triumphant pic-whoring.
> Why is Lainey so smug? Because HER car is now in HER name. HER car, HER name. Also, she's eating pie.


Cool photo, I love the expression on your face - you're right, you were indeed looking smug, haha!




BigCutieSasha said:


> Haven't posted pics recently that weren't work related so here is one of me from this past holiday weekend.


Hey girrrrrrrl, where you been??! Missed your lovely face.


----------



## Gingembre

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Dressed up for BGP!



Looking good, Naomi, love the necklace, but mostly I want to know where you got that beeaaaauuuutiful dress from? Want.


----------



## Zandoz

CarlaSixx said:


> Got a haircut. And have new jewelry in my piercing cuz I lost my ring
> 
> X-posted




Still a cuteness overload


----------



## Paul

I'm glad you are not hurt (are you?) I hope you do not have too much trouble getting your car replaced.



BCBeccabae said:


> hey guis. got into a collision today, car is totaled, but haiii.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CastingPearls said:


> Triumphant pic-whoring.
> Why is Lainey so smug? Because HER car is now in HER name. HER car, HER name. Also, she's eating pie.



great picture! o the one who will be able to remove those sunglasses will be o so lucky.XD



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Dressed up for BGP!
> 
> View attachment 95229



great pic,very radiant!



BigCutieSasha said:


> Hot as ever missy! So glad you are ok in regards to your wreck.
> 
> 
> Loving that dress!!
> 
> Haven't posted pics recently that weren't work related so here is one of me from this past holiday weekend.



wow you are stunningly beautiful! like a real life version of Tifa from Final Fantasy VII but better.:smitten:


----------



## VeronicaVaughn




----------



## Aust99

VeronicaVaughn said:


>



Oh my... What a babe!!! :kiss2:


----------



## RedPhoenix1969

Kamily said:


> I am in the purple shirt with my BFF SarahLaughsAlot.



You two are gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## Kamily

RedPhoenix1969 said:


> You two are gorgeous :wubu:




Thank you darlin. :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## BCBeccabae

nykspree8 said:


> You look awfully happy for someone who will have to resort to public transportation! lol ;P


oooh no  they're paying for a rental car, no public transport for me 



CastingPearls said:


> Thank God you're okay.
> 
> But you are terminally cute.


<3 not as cute as youuuuu miss lady



Fat Brian said:


> You know what the say, nothing good happens after midnight. Don't sign anything until you get checked out by the doctor, the adjusters will try to get to you very soon and get you to sign your rights away.


actually it was around 7ish when it happened, everything good happens after midnight!  unless you're around AmPm or 7-11, then probably not so much. yeah, they've already gotten ahold of me, and I'm thinking I'm fine, I haven't signed anything off yet though



BigCutieSasha said:


> Hot as ever missy! So glad you are ok in regards to your wreck.


thanks love  and youuuuu are ridiculously beautiful, as always.



Gingembre said:


> You're adorable, but mostly I'm glad you're ok after your accident. Sorry about your car.


thank you boo  I appreciate it
and it's fine, seeing as they have to pay for everything.
process is just annoying
<3



Paul said:


> I'm glad you are not hurt (are you?) I hope you do not have too much trouble getting your car replaced.


no I'm not  not aside from bruises, I'm pretty sure. my boy got his knee all scratched up from it going into the A/C console, but he's also fine. it seems fine so far, crossing my fingers. and thank you much


----------



## BCBeccabae

VeronicaVaughn said:


>



alfgagjkisfngkasfgjnkafgmlasgmklsf
every single picture you take<3


----------



## Adamantoise

BCBeccabae said:


> no I'm not  not aside from bruises, I'm pretty sure. my boy got his knee all scratched up from it going into the A/C console, but he's also fine. it seems fine so far, crossing my fingers. and thank you much



I'm glad to hear that you're okay,Becca.


----------



## chucktowntiger

Wedding season is upon us. Doing my part to support my BFF and stimulate the economy by overpaying for a dress i'll never wear again  At least i looked cute doing it  

View attachment 261390_10100101724779648_12700741_45228209_6150588_n.jpg


----------



## Paul

Nice picture. I like the way the red bra peeks through the lace top. 



VeronicaVaughn said:


>


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Trying to get enhanced license/passport stuff taken care of this week, but I thought I looked cuter today than the mugshots would suggest. Here's hoping.... 

View attachment me 2011-07-06.jpg


----------



## mel

Sweet Tooth said:


> Trying to get enhanced license/passport stuff taken care of this week, but I thought I looked cuter today than the mugshots would suggest. Here's hoping....



an angel here on earth!! soooooooooooooooooooooo pretty! muah!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I posted this over on the Hair thread, but I elected to make a major change to my hair today, and I love it! 

View attachment new haircut.jpg


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

BCBeccabae said:


> alfgagjkisfngkasfgjnkafgmlasgmklsf
> every single picture you take<3



gjkfdgjkdjsdfjsdfljsdf
I adore you!


----------



## Robbie_Rob

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Dressed up for BGP!
> 
> View attachment 95229



Oh dear, now you have me thinking naughty thoughts. You look STUNNING. Lucky guys at BGP


----------



## HeavyDuty24

VeronicaVaughn said:


>




wow...and the see threw shirt is instant win.:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

chucktowntiger said:


> Wedding season is upon us. Doing my part to support my BFF and stimulate the economy by overpaying for a dress i'll never wear again  At least i looked cute doing it



very great pic.




Sweet Tooth said:


> Trying to get enhanced license/passport stuff taken care of this week, but I thought I looked cuter today than the mugshots would suggest. Here's hoping....



excellent picture.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

Lol! here yall go! i never thought i'd never do this ahh! i'm embarrassed now be easy! 

View attachment 00549874.jpg


View attachment 004589.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Lol! here yall go! i never thought i'd never do this ahh! i'm embarrassed now be easy!



omg all i can see is that you should have did this sooner.very very nice!:bow::smitten:


----------



## zabadguy

Sweet Tooth said:


> Trying to get enhanced license/passport stuff taken care of this week, but I thought I looked cuter today than the mugshots would suggest. Here's hoping....



I really like this pic,your eyes are simply mesmerizing....:smitten:....beautiful lady you are...


----------



## None

VeronicaVaughn said:


>



Honestly, words fail to convey just how god damn beautiful you are. Excellent picture.


----------



## None

Got a haircut yesterday and I hope that I'm not similar to Sampson where my sweet locks were the source to my overwhelming swag. I hope growing out my SUMMAH beard because we have to go back to the island, Kate! will compensate.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Apparently I have too much time on my hands what with putting off everything productive I need to do before tomorrow, so...pictures...


----------



## Mathias

lovelylady78 said:


> Apparently I have too much time on my hands what with putting off everything productive I need to do before tomorrow, so...pictures...



You. Are. Gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Thank you, dear Matt. :happy:


----------



## SMA413

lovelylady78 said:


> Apparently I have too much time on my hands what with putting off everything productive I need to do before tomorrow, so...pictures...



I <3 your eyes!! SO pretty!!


----------



## Paul

Wow those lovely blue eyes wow!



lovelylady78 said:


> Apparently I have too much time on my hands what with putting off everything productive I need to do before tomorrow, so...pictures...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

None said:


> Got a haircut yesterday and I hope that I'm not similar to Sampson where my sweet locks were the source to my overwhelming swag. I hope growing out my SUMMAH beard because we have to go back to the island, Kate! will compensate.


Dammit stop being so reppable! I can't rep you or your LOST(Desmond)/(TARDIS)Dr. Who t-shirt!!



lovelylady78 said:


> Apparently I have too much time on my hands what with putting off everything productive I need to do before tomorrow, so...pictures...


Umn we're looking at more beautiful pictures of you; I personally don't see a problem here.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I finally got a new webcam. 

View attachment squish.gif


----------



## penguin

My daughter and I went to the local medieval festival today with some friends and had an absolute blast. AND we did it without getting sunburnt, which for gingers like us is a big deal. LOTS of walking around, so I'm a little sore, but it was so worth it.





I bought the flower wreath for her, but she insisted I wear it.





She was feeling shy and wanted to hide behind me, so I had to keep her in place, so I'm bent over a little.


----------



## Aust99

AshleyEileen said:


> I finally got a new webcam.


Great to see you back... as usual, your The Shit!! Gorgeous. 


penguin said:


> My daughter and I went to the local medieval festival today with some friends and had an absolute blast. AND we did it without getting sunburnt, which for gingers like us is a big deal. LOTS of walking around, so I'm a little sore, but it was so worth it.
> snip....



Your daughter is beautiful, like her mother...


----------



## daddyoh70

lovelylady78 said:


> Apparently I have too much time on my hands what with putting off everything productive I need to do before tomorrow, so...pictures...



Feel free to procrastinate as long as you like. Beatiful shots....as if there are any bad ones 



AshleyEileen said:


> I finally got a new webcam.



I'm liking it! I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me at first, it was kinda early though. Great shots! 



penguin said:


> My daughter and I went to the local medieval festival today with some friends and had an absolute blast. AND we did it without getting sunburnt, which for gingers like us is a big deal. LOTS of walking around, so I'm a little sore, but it was so worth it.
> 
> She was feeling shy and wanted to hide behind me, so I had to keep her in place, so I'm bent over a little.



Sounds like the day was full of WIN!!! Lovely pics! Those festivals can be quite draining.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AshleyEileen said:


> I finally got a new webcam.


LOL! I love it.



penguin said:


> My daughter and I went to the local medieval festival today with some friends and had an absolute blast. AND we did it without getting sunburnt, which for gingers like us is a big deal. LOTS of walking around, so I'm a little sore, but it was so worth it.
> 
> I bought the flower wreath for her, but she insisted I wear it.
> 
> She was feeling shy and wanted to hide behind me, so I had to keep her in place, so I'm bent over a little.


You two are adorable!


----------



## Blackjack




----------



## penguin

AshleyEileen said:


> I finally got a new webcam.



That is so cute.



Aust99 said:


> Your daughter is beautiful, like her mother...



Thank you 



daddyoh70 said:


> Sounds like the day was full of WIN!!! Lovely pics! Those festivals can be quite draining.



It was a fabulous, fabulous day. She had far too much energy, right up to bed time, while I'm still dragging the morning after, but it was worth it.



OneWickedAngel said:


> You two are adorable!



Thank you!



Blackjack said:


> [blurry beej]



Still very nom-worthy, even if you're blurry.


----------



## Paul

I love the picture of you and your daughter. So cute.



penguin said:


> My daughter and I went to the local medieval festival today with some friends and had an absolute blast. AND we did it without getting sunburnt, which for gingers like us is a big deal. LOTS of walking around, so I'm a little sore, but it was so worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the flower wreath for her, but she insisted I wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was feeling shy and wanted to hide behind me, so I had to keep her in place, so I'm bent over a little.


----------



## mccormick

this should make up for not posting a picture in awhile.


----------



## Aust99

mccormick said:


> this should make up for posting a picture in awhile.



:smitten:Always great to see a pic of you... glad to see you dressed up... lol


----------



## Saoirse

fuck i want beej.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

mccormick said:


> this should make up for not posting a picture in awhile.



Yummy McyummyPants


----------



## WVMountainrear

SMA413 said:


> I <3 your eyes!! SO pretty!!





Paul said:


> Wow those lovely blue eyes wow!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Umn we're looking at more beautiful pictures of you; I personally don't see a problem here.





daddyoh70 said:


> Feel free to procrastinate as long as you like. Beatiful shots....as if there are any bad ones



Thank you kindly, everyone. :happy:


----------



## TheMrs

Taken yesterday...be nice plz...my first pic here


----------



## Jess87

You're lovely. You've got a gorgeous smile.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

TheMrs said:


> Taken yesterday...be nice plz...my first pic here



You are very pretty


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Blackjack said:


>


Ooooh, the secret to Beej's soft looking lips - revealed! 



mccormick said:


> this should make up for not posting a picture in awhile.


Well, it's a gorgeous start, but the thirst is not yet quenched, post more 



TheMrs said:


> Taken yesterday...be nice plz...my first pic here


Being nice is not a problem with someone so radiant!


----------



## daddyoh70

TheMrs said:


> Taken yesterday...be nice plz...my first pic here



Being nice, you make it rather easy. Great pic!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TheMrs said:


> Taken yesterday...be nice plz...my first pic here




stunning first photo.:bow:


----------



## superodalisque

SMA413 said:


> Getting ready for the first social at the camp I'm working at...



did anyone ever tell you look a little like Toni Collette when she did Muriels Wedding, only prettier 

View attachment muriels-wedding-1994-toni-collette-pic-3.jpg


----------



## SMA413

Blackjack said:


>



very cool shot 




mccormick said:


> this should make up for not posting a picture in awhile.



:blush: too cute



superodalisque said:


> did anyone ever tell you look a little like Toni Collette when she did Muriels Wedding, only prettier



I've actually never heard that before, but thanks. I love Toni Collette.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

just being a fabulous fatty at the beach yesterday


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Extremely fabulous!!! You look stunning and the kind of REAL woman i love seeing at the beach


----------



## DELIMAN092262

HottiMegan said:


> Max and I are getting patriotic and goofy



You must be a great MOM!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

VeronicaVaughn said:


> just being a fabulous fatty at the beach yesterday




omg yes yes and o yah.:smitten: damn sexy.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

VeronicaVaughn said:


> just being a fabulous fatty at the beach yesterday



Where'd you get your bathing suit?! I love it! And you look stunning.  That's how I need to be at the beach.


----------



## zabadguy

TheMrs said:


> Taken yesterday...be nice plz...my first pic here




When you say "be nice plz" I'm hoping you don't mean I wasn't supposed to drool on my keyboard???....if so,sorry too late...:bow:...very nice pic....:smitten:


----------



## zabadguy

VeronicaVaughn said:


> just being a fabulous fatty at the beach yesterday




Picures like this are why I LOVE summer...:smitten:


----------



## ConnieLynn

penguin said:


> My daughter and I went to the local medieval festival today with some friends and had an absolute blast. AND we did it without getting sunburnt, which for gingers like us is a big deal. LOTS of walking around, so I'm a little sore, but it was so worth it.



Love both of these pictures! Y'all are just yummy cute!



TheMrs said:


> Taken yesterday...be nice plz...my first pic here



Great picture! Prepare to be bombarded with compliments



VeronicaVaughn said:


> just being a fabulous fatty at the beach yesterday



You have the best style. Look great -- love the suit and the polish


----------



## hiddenexposure

I have been MIA for a week or so between vacations and a couple of family/friend emergencies it's been pretty hectic. 






This was from yesterday while I was sitting in the hospital parking lot in Brooklyn waiting for a friend to be released.


----------



## lucidbliss

VeronicaVaughn said:


>



i think i have the same bra.... love hips and curves.... i think that is the one that can be strapless also ...love it


----------



## Aust99

Robbie_Rob said:


> Extremely fabulous!!! You look stunning and the kind of REAL woman i love seeing at the beach



I don't mean to nag but I hate seeing stuff that puts down people of a different size... Does being thin make a lady less of woman??? I agree she looks fantastic but I don't see how putting down others,even inadvertantly, helps you get that point across... Just remember size acceptance isn't just about fat people...



And as usual, everyone looks fabulous!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Aust99 said:


> I don't mean to nag but I hate seeing stuff that puts down people of a different size... Does being thin make a lady less of woman??? I agree she looks fantastic but I don't see how putting down others,even inadvertantly, helps you get that point across... Just remember size acceptance isn't just about fat people...
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, everyone looks fabulous!!! :kiss2:



No I was not at all putting down women of any size. I was simply implying that seeing a larger woman in s sexy swim suit is much better than seeing a bigger woman who feels the need to hide herself under a baggy t-shirt cause she is made to feel less attractive. This is a REAL woman cause fhe flaunts her size and style no matter what anyone else says and I know a lot of larger women wish they had the courage to. Sorry if you felt any offence, none was intended


----------



## hiddenexposure

Aust99 said:


> I don't mean to nag but I hate seeing stuff that puts down people of a different size... Does being thin make a lady less of woman??? I agree she looks fantastic but I don't see how putting down others,even inadvertantly, helps you get that point across... Just remember size acceptance isn't just about fat people...
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, everyone looks fabulous!!! :kiss2:


Ack!!! I want to rep this so much... but noooooo. Boooooo!!!!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> I don't mean to nag but I hate seeing stuff that puts down people of a different size... Does being thin make a lady less of woman??? I agree she looks fantastic but I don't see how putting down others,even inadvertantly, helps you get that point across... Just remember size acceptance isn't just about fat people...
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, everyone looks fabulous!!! :kiss2:



DAMNIT, can't rep.


I agree, agree, agree.


----------



## Blackjack

Robbie_Rob said:


> This is a REAL woman cause fhe flaunts her size and style no matter what anyone else says and I know a lot of larger women wish they had the courage to.



So your gender is defined by confidence in your appearance?

Fuck, I'll just lop my balls off then.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Ugh why do I f**king bother


----------



## Emma

Me and my friend messing around last night. Rather worse for wear and enjoying the makeup case


----------



## HottiMegan

DELIMAN092262 said:


> You must be a great MOM!



I try to be


----------



## HottiMegan

We swim every evening we're not in Max's tae kwon do class. 

View attachment 270759_2253439134392_1200715733_2732775_6843820_n.jpg


----------



## Mathias

TheMrs said:


> Taken yesterday...be nice plz...my first pic here



Wow, you look stunning!


----------



## Aust99

CurvyEm said:


> Me and my friend messing around last night. Rather worse for wear and enjoying the makeup case


Very cool make up!! You look great!


HottiMegan said:


> We swim every evening we're not in Max's tae kwon do class.



Always a cute family... love that you guys swim so much.


----------



## KittyKitten

Here's looking at you, kid.....


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> We swim every evening we're not in Max's tae kwon do class.


 
You guys are too cute!

You have the nicest skin, Megan. I'm so jealous.


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> You guys are too cute!
> 
> You have the nicest skin, Megan. I'm so jealous.



thanks  I swear my skin only photographs nicely


----------



## Mishty

I only like it, cause of the "tan" I'm sporting.....  

View attachment 025230.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Mishty said:


> I only like it, cause of the "tan" I'm sporting.....



Hottie! :smitten:


----------



## pdesil071189

Not by any means a good pic of me but its summer so what the heck


----------



## Aust99

Ha ha.. great pic!!!! Love it!


----------



## Aust99

I got a new do!! 

View attachment 95476


----------



## AmazingAmy

Aust99 said:


> I got a new do!!
> 
> View attachment 95476



And it's increeeeedible. :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Aust99 said:


> I got a new do!!
> 
> View attachment 95476



It really frames your face well, makes your eyes really draw attention (which is a good thing!). A great cut!


----------



## Aust99

AmazingAmy said:


> And it's increeeeedible. :wubu:





Tad said:


> It really frames your face well, makes your eyes really draw attention (which is a good thing!). A great cut!



Thanks guys... I should clarify I got my hair coloured.. the cut was around before.


----------



## Surlysomething

Aust99 said:


> I got a new do!!
> 
> View attachment 95476


 
Very cute!


----------



## Tad

Aust99 said:


> Thanks guys... I should clarify I got my hair coloured.. the cut was around before.



Im probably fairly typically male.I dont notice the details of hair cuts much, more how things look. I guess it is the colour change, but your eyes seem to draw the eye more.probably means it is a good colour on you? Whatever the technicalities, it looks good!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> I got a new do!!



Sooo lovely!! Being a brunette suits you.


----------



## Proner

As it makes times I didn't post here tadam just some random holiday look. 

View attachment Photo 44.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Aust99 said:


> I got a new do!!



SMOKING! :smitten:



Proner said:


> As it makes times I didn't post here tadam just some random holiday look.



Ahhh yay! I have missed seeing you around, Romain.


----------



## DeerVictory

when fat girls listen to too much bikini kill


----------



## Mishty

DeerVictory said:


> when fat girls listen to too much bikini kill



God damn studding as always.... 

Pink and red hair? Just when I thought you couldn't top your blue do! 

:wubu:

(no such thing as to much Bikini Kill)


----------



## Gingembre

DeerVictory said:


> when fat girls listen to too much bikini kill



Best.Hair.Ever. :bow:


----------



## DeerVictory

i should clarify that it's a wig but whatever i'll take the credit anyway

thank you!


----------



## Gingembre

DeerVictory said:


> i should clarify that it's a wig but whatever i'll take the credit anyway
> 
> thank you!



Won't lie, i'm quite disappointed! But it looks awesome anyway


----------



## HottiMegan

It's an awesome wig  I love it!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Since it's been ages..Took this one about 2 weeks ago:


----------



## Gingembre

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Since it's been ages..Took this one about 2 weeks ago:



Cute! Love the glasses. Nice to have you back


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Gingembre said:


> Cute! Love the glasses. Nice to have you back



Gawd that came out HUGE for a cell pic! Ack! Lol Thank you...its good to be back!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Since it's been ages..Took this one about 2 weeks ago:



woah came out perfect,nice pic!:bow:


----------



## Paul

Very pretty 'do!



Aust99 said:


> I got a new do!!
> 
> View attachment 95476


----------



## dynezt

Aust99 said:


> I got a new do!!
> 
> View attachment 95476



Cute haircut it suits you


----------



## Jess87

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Since it's been ages..Took this one about 2 weeks ago:



You're adorable. I love that necklace as well, it's really cute.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Jess87 said:


> You're adorable. I love that necklace as well, it's really cute.



Thank you  Actually, the necklace is part of the shirt..it ties around the neck. Got it at Catos


----------



## Jess87

That makes it even better. I suck at accessorizing.


----------



## CarlaSixx

DeerVictory said:


> [Pic]
> when fat girls listen to too much bikini kill


You always look so lovely :happy:
That wig looks familiar. Is it from Arda? (hope you don't find that rude. I love Arda!)


----------



## Micara

Taken last night


----------



## mimosa

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Since it's been ages..Took this one about 2 weeks ago:



You are so pretty.


----------



## Shan34

Taken yesterday  

View attachment P140711_16.37_[01] - Copy (225x300).jpg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

mimosa said:


> You are so pretty.



Aww, thank you! I actually felt pretty that day, which is in rare form for me to feel. As horrid as it may seem, I'm a self-loather..if that's even a classification. But, I'm working on that. Accepting me for me stuff. Baby steps 

I love your Sig though! Being the huge FRIENDS fanatic I am, I know this scene happened after Monica overhears Chandler commenting to Ross about how he doesn't want to be left alone with his fat sister. Which later leads to why Chandler loses part of his pinky toe the next Thanksgiving after, when Monica has lost a lot of weight and is trying to seduce him in revenge of his comment lol Yes, I'm an addict..but this show always makes me laugh, no matter how many times I've seen it.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I want pink hair!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Gingembre said:


> Hey girrrrrrrl, where you been??! Missed your lovely face.


Hey lady! Been busy busy over here. I rarely make it around the boards anymore but I had to stop by and check out all the beautiful people hanging about! 



HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow you are stunningly beautiful! like a real life version of Tifa from Final Fantasy VII but better.:smitten:


You are so sweet! Thanks hun!


These are some pics from yesterday with my new hair color, Harry Potter costume and at the midnight show where we saw part 1&2 and got HP 3D glasses. Best souvenir.


----------



## MissAshley

I love the hair color! I thought about doing my hair that way for a while.

So many beautiful people here.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Micara said:


> Taken last night



Very mysterious and sultry! 



Shan34 said:


> Taken yesterday



Nice pic! You look very Irish to me for some reason...I have no idea why. But I like your look!



BigCutieSasha said:


> These are some pics from yesterday with my new hair color, Harry Potter costume and at the midnight show where we saw part 1&2 and got HP 3D glasses. Best souvenir.



I like the hair color a lot too! Very fun. And you look adorable in that costume.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

I got a new phone today. Evo Shift  

View attachment sucksssss.jpg


----------



## Mishty

One of my favorite people ever,John Dishwasher, he's the owner of my favorite pub, and never fails to donate whatever I ask to all my charities, whether it's time, space or money.....However,he refuses to give me his salsa recipe. Pisses me off that this old Jewish fart makes the best salsa to ever pass my lips.
(when this photo was being snapped, I said "Look sexy Dishwasher"  ) 

View attachment 265856_2294051595980_1389758866_32761064_1458713_o.jpg


----------



## Shan34

mcbeth said:


> Nice pic! You look very Irish to me for some reason...I have no idea why. But I like your look!



Ahhh You are spot on! Keen eye or good guess, either way you rocked it mcbeth...and thank you


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

rg770Ibanez said:


> I got a new phone today. Evo Shift



Congrats on the phone! I've got the Evo 4g and love it! Just in case you didn't know or haven't done this already, they recently upgraded the Android firmware to 2.3.3. You can check to see which you have under Settings > About Phone and if you're still on the 2.2 you can go to System Updates > HTC Updates to get it. The one significant change I've noticed is battery life is way better. And nice pic too, btw.


----------



## zabadguy

Shan34 said:


> Taken yesterday



Very cute,you seem deep in thought,which is good,yes,I like it....:bow:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey lady! Been busy busy over here. I rarely make it around the boards anymore but I had to stop by and check out all the beautiful people hanging about!
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> These are some pics from yesterday with my new hair color, Harry Potter costume and at the midnight show where we saw part 1&2 and got HP 3D glasses.



Very pretty pics! Love the costume and I'm totally jealous that we didn't get HP 3D glasses, just the reg ones lol


----------



## bonified

Vodka makes for the best blush.View attachment fc5.jpg


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey lady! Been busy busy over here. I rarely make it around the boards anymore but I had to stop by and check out all the beautiful people hanging about!
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> These are some pics from yesterday with my new hair color, Harry Potter costume and at the midnight show where we saw part 1&2 and got HP 3D glasses. Best souvenir.



you are just the hottest thing ever!


----------



## KingColt

Aust99 said:


> I got a new do!!
> 
> View attachment 95476



With every new picture I´m more under your spell.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

rg770Ibanez said:


> I got a new phone today. Evo Shift



HOTTIE ALERT!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Congrats on the phone! I've got the Evo 4g and love it! Just in case you didn't know or haven't done this already, they recently upgraded the Android firmware to 2.3.3. You can check to see which you have under Settings > About Phone and if you're still on the 2.2 you can go to System Updates > HTC Updates to get it. The one significant change I've noticed is battery life is way better. And nice pic too, btw.



Thanks! And yeah I've got the 2.3.3 version software. I would have been pissed if they didn't have it on this phone out of the box. I mean I bought it after the update so if it wouldn't have been on my phone they would have been stiffing me lol. And TY I'm diggin those qewt glasses 



kaylaisamachine said:


> HOTTIE ALERT!



Thanks Kayla :3


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Off White Balance was Off.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

rg770Ibanez said:


> Thanks! And yeah I've got the 2.3.3 version software. I would have been pissed if they didn't have it on this phone out of the box. I mean I bought it after the update so if it wouldn't have been on my phone they would have been stiffing me lol. And TY I'm diggin those qewt glasses



Thank you 

And yea, I would figure so too but a co-worker just got her an HTC something or another (Instinct, maybe?? I can't remember to be honest), with AT&T, after the update and she's still on the 2.2. I would've figured the same for hers, as yours. How you liking the slide out keyboard? I debated on getting that one instead, since I'm a text junkie, but opted for no keyboard. I was afraid that I'd wear the sliding out on it as I have a habit of sliding the slider phones unconsciously, much like I click the clicky pens lol


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Your Plump Princess said:


> Off White Balance was Off.



Sorry for double post but how pretty! ((hugs YPP)) Missed ya!


----------



## imfree

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...snipped IMG...
> Off White Balance was Off.



Someone please Rep that lovely young lady for me!


----------



## Jess87

bonified said:


> Vodka makes for the best blush.



Love the picture and it totally does. Liquor hot cheeks are always fun, sort of.


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> Off White Balance was Off.



Still a great shot!!!



imfree said:


> Someone please Rep that lovely young lady for me!





stupid rep limiter said:


> *You have given out to much rep in the last 24 hours blah blah blah*


A little rep help here, anyone... anyone?


----------



## HottiMegan

I repped her 

I took this after trying to figure out how to do my hair with a big giant flower in it  I think some curls might be order  

View attachment flowers.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

From the 4th of July weekend


----------



## nettie

ashmamma84 said:


> From the 4th of July weekend



Beautiful shots!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Thank you
> 
> And yea, I would figure so too but a co-worker just got her an HTC something or another (Instinct, maybe?? I can't remember to be honest), with AT&T, after the update and she's still on the 2.2. I would've figured the same for hers, as yours. How you liking the slide out keyboard? I debated on getting that one instead, since I'm a text junkie, but opted for no keyboard. I was afraid that I'd wear the sliding out on it as I have a habit of sliding the slider phones unconsciously, much like I click the clicky pens lol



I actually really like the keyboard. I have a feeling that most people won't though. The slider mechanism doesn't just slide out on its own. Meaning you have to slide it out yourself the whole way. So maybe it'll be perfect for you seeing that you prob only subconsciously slide it out because it's a self driven mechanism


----------



## anneblithe

I really, really want to embed the photo, but it just isn't working. Check the link, I guess.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MissAshley

ashmamma84 said:


> From the 4th of July weekend



Lookin good!


----------



## mulrooney13

I got an Angry Bird today. We'll get those eggs back yet! 

View attachment 0717010024 small.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess

:blush: Aww.. Thanks you guys! :blush:


----------



## LovelyLiz

ashmamma84 said:


> From the 4th of July weekend



BEAUTIES! The both of you.


----------



## HayleeRose

Missed having bangs the other day so I had them cut on impulse, not too sure how I feel about them yet. 

View attachment 2011-07-13_19_07_28.jpg


----------



## Ellie

HayleeRose said:


> Missed having bangs the other day so I had them cut on impulse, not too sure how I feel about them yet.



They look super adorable! You're gorgeous too


----------



## Ellie

Taken last night before a night out! 

View attachment sdm1.jpg


----------



## superodalisque

ashmamma84 said:


> From the 4th of July weekend



what an adorable couple!


----------



## anneblithe

Fooling around with my webcam 

View attachment 110715-151555.jpg


View attachment 110715-151833.jpg


View attachment 110715-151916.jpg


View attachment 110715-152935.jpg


----------



## HayleeRose

Thank you. 



Ellie said:


> Taken last night before a night out!



Very pretty, I love that color on you.


----------



## miafantastic

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey lady! Been busy busy over here. I rarely make it around the boards anymore but I had to stop by and check out all the beautiful people hanging about!
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> These are some pics from yesterday with my new hair color, Harry Potter costume and at the midnight show where we saw part 1&2 and got HP 3D glasses. Best souvenir.



Very pretty. At first glance, the Harry Potter get-up got me thinking Angus Young AC/DC, which is awesome. 



HottiMegan said:


> I repped her
> 
> I took this after trying to figure out how to do my hair with a big giant flower in it  I think some curls might be order



Adorable. So four-year-old fresh-faced.



ashmamma84 said:


> From the 4th of July weekend



Her puff, your curled locs ... super. Cute l'il outfit, too -- you're glowing. What color gloss are you wearing?



HayleeRose said:


> Missed having bangs the other day so I had them cut on impulse, not too sure how I feel about them yet.





Ellie said:


> Taken last night before a night out!



Lovely ladies. You two also favor each other a bit.


----------



## Mishty

P<3M....... i need a life. 

View attachment 20110717005429.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84

miafantastic said:


> Her puff, your curled locs ... super. Cute l'il outfit, too -- you're glowing. What color gloss are you wearing?



Thank you, Mia. I was wearing MAC's creamstick liner in 80% and MAC's lipglass in Lychee Luxe.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ashmamma, beautiful as usual.


----------



## HayleeRose

BigCutieSasha said:


>




I love the red hair on you! So jealous.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Went out to a bar with a few SoCal Dimensions folks last week, and one of them took this pic of me when we were kicking it for a bit outside.


----------



## tomgoestothestore

This one...this one...I don't know. 

View attachment dsvsd.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine

tomgoestothestore said:


> This one...this one...I don't know.



Serving our country and a handsome fella at doing so.


----------



## Aust99

mcbeth said:


> Went out to a bar with a few SoCal Dimensions folks last week, and one of them took this pic of me when we were kicking it for a bit outside.



Daww... look how happy you look.... very beautiful McBeth... 



tomgoestothestore said:


> This one...this one...I don't know.



Nice pic... I like it!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

ashmamma84 said:


> From the 4th of July weekend



Every pic I have ever seen of you two is beautiful. These might be two of the best. :wubu:


----------



## Fat Brian

tomgoestothestore said:


> This one...this one...I don't know.



I think you might need a bigger helicopter.


----------



## tonynyc

*H*aven't posted in awhile....so here I am ...

What a hot, sticky and humid day in the city. I really didn't feel like doing much of a workout today (certainly did not want to do any weights)- but grabbed the chest expander - and flex bar 'Power Twister' and about to do a real "old school" workout..


----------



## ConnieLynn

This thread is full of beautiful people and happiness!


----------



## penguin

I was playing with my web cam settings and discovered if I use the colour boost option, my hair looks pretty damn good. And then I had to play with the Harry Potter wands I bought (Harry's and the Wand of Destiny - I decided not to get Voldie's).


----------



## ConnieLynn

penguin said:


> I was playing with my web cam settings and discovered if I use the colour boost option, my hair looks pretty damn good. And then I had to play with the Harry Potter wands I bought (Harry's and the Wand of Destiny - I decided not to get Voldie's).



Oddly enough, I'm finding the wand play kind of sexy


----------



## LovelyLiz

tonynyc said:


> *H*aven't posted in awhile....so here I am ...
> 
> What a hot, sticky and humid day in the city. I really didn't feel like doing much of a workout today (certainly did not want to do any weights)- but grabbed the chest expander - and flex bar 'Power Twister' and about to do a real "old school" workout..



Great pic, Tony! Though...I must admit, after seeing too many movies about heroin that's my first thought when I see a rubber cord like that! lol...


----------



## tonynyc

mcbeth said:


> Great pic, Tony! Though...I must admit, after seeing too many movies about heroin that's my first thought when I see a rubber cord like that! lol...



The surgical tubing for the expanders does have that look


----------



## hiddenexposure

kaylaisamachine said:


> Serving our country and a handsome fella at doing so.


so true, so true!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc said:


> *H*aven't posted in awhile....so here I am ...
> 
> What a hot, sticky and humid day in the city. I really didn't feel like doing much of a workout today (certainly did not want to do any weights)- but grabbed the chest expander - and flex bar 'Power Twister' and about to do a real "old school" workout..



nice pic brother of iron!:bow: looking ripped man.


----------



## anneblithe

These photos have me wondering if I'd look as good as you two do with red hair.


----------



## spiritangel

wow soooo many hot sexy dimmers and sooo many amazing pics you all LOOK AMAZING!!!


this is just a quick webcam snap from a little while ago thought I would share it with you


----------



## CarlaSixx

I feel pretty tonight.


----------



## Shosh

CarlaSixx said:


> I feel pretty tonight.



You look pretty too! Love your hair!


----------



## Fox

CarlaSixx said:


> I feel pretty tonight.



And you look even prettier. 




spiritangel said:


> wow soooo many hot sexy dimmers and sooo many amazing pics you all LOOK AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> this is just a quick webcam snap from a little while ago thought I would share it with you



My my! You look very lovely, Spirit. ^^


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

tomgoestothestore said:


> This one...this one...I don't know.



Cutie! (= I love your facial Expression!


----------



## spiritangel

Fox said:


> My my! You look very lovely, Spirit. ^^




why thank you Fox what a lovely compliment


----------



## Mathias

spiritangel said:


> wow soooo many hot sexy dimmers and sooo many amazing pics you all LOOK AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> this is just a quick webcam snap from a little while ago thought I would share it with you



Great picture Amanda! :wubu:


----------



## Pitch

Here I am, purple hair...looking confused. XD


----------



## Your Plump Princess

CarlaSixx said:


> I feel pretty tonight.


Hot Damn, You _should_ feel pretty! Lookin gorgeous Carla. =)


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

Just a quick picture of me taken this morning.


----------



## puss

I'm pretty obsessed with this picture. 

The rest of the shots are in my friend's Flickr.


----------



## Saoirse

me, my crazy hair and my crazy friend


----------



## HeavyDuty24

tonynyc inspired me to rock the muscle shirt.LOL


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Yah, okay, this one's pretty recent.


----------



## KHayes666

The Kissing Bridge at Polar Caves 

View attachment 23.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KHayes666 said:


> The Kissing Bridge at Polar Caves



a bridge for kissing,that sounds awesome.


----------



## imfree

HeavyDuty24 said:


> a bridge for kissing,that sounds awesome.



Hahaha! I'll raise you my "perfect" over your "awesome".


----------



## Mishty

Just took these.
I've never worn a wig really.*


*inspired by Carla and her awesome sauce. 

View attachment HJYRU-A1.jpg


View attachment Image2094ffff.jpg


View attachment Image2095.JPG


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Me getting ready for a nite out! 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## HeavyDuty24

imfree said:


> Hahaha! I'll raise you my "perfect" over your "awesome".



haha your on!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Mishty said:


> Just took these.
> I've never worn a wig really.*
> 
> 
> *inspired by Carla and her awesome sauce.



o yes,very vintage,me likey.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Me getting ready for a nite out!



very nice.:bow:


----------



## hiddenexposure

this is actually a couple of weeks ago when i was in new york 







last week a couple of friends and i went and took some photos around our city.
this is what happens when i decide to be cheeky


----------



## Aust99

Can't rep you Hidden Exposure as just ran out but your pics are lovely... your great at eye makeup...


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

i love love love my new make up! 

View attachment sarah30400.jpg


----------



## snuffy2000

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you: The prime reason why someone who works night shift, should never be in direct sunlight.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Saoirse said:


> me, my crazy hair and my crazy friend



You both look fun and quirky, and look lovely too


----------



## daddyoh70

Preparing for my annual dermatologist visit. Can anyone guess what's different? And NO... it's not that I'm smiling... P.S. it was very early in the morning, which is why my eyes look the way they do.


----------



## ConnieLynn

daddyoh70 said:


> Can anyone guess what's different?



I'm thinking you trimmed the jungle


----------



## daddyoh70

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm thinking you trimmed the jungle



And we have a winner!!!! Very well put I might add. With this heat, I've scratched off about 3 layers of skin already.  DEAR GOD I ITCH!!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc

daddyoh70 said:


> And we have a winner!!!! Very well put I might add. With this heat, I've scratched off about 3 layers of skin already.  DEAR GOD I ITCH!!!!!!



Looking sharp Daddyoh70: :bow: :bow: this heat is brutal- going to be another 100 degree day 



KHayes666 said:


> The Kissing Bridge at Polar Caves




*W*onderful pic you trwo and congrats :happy:



Mishty said:


> Just took these.
> I've never worn a wig really.*
> 
> *inspired by Carla and her awesome sauce.



*M*ishty: the Wig looks nice on you...



hiddenexposure said:


> this is actually a couple of weeks ago when i was in new york
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week a couple of friends and i went and took some photos around our city.
> this is what happens when i decide to be cheeky



*H*iddenExposure- nice pics gorgeous smile and of course anytime I see a BBW wearing eyeglasses - that's a win-win :wubu:



SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i love love love my new make up!



*S*arahLaughsAlot: the new makeup looks nice on you- great job



snuffy2000 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you: The prime reason why someone who works night shift, should never be in direct sunlight.



*S*nuffy2000: unless you have that SPF50 - then everything should be ok - nice tattoo (eventhough) it's a side shot


----------



## None

Ready to go see Cap'n Amurica!


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> Looking sharp Daddyoh70: :bow: :bow: this heat is brutal- going to be another 100 degree day



Thanks Tony!! This heat is ridiculous...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

daddyoh70 said:


> Preparing for my annual dermatologist visit. Can anyone guess what's different? And NO... it's not that I'm smiling... P.S. it was very early in the morning, which is why my eyes look the way they do.




looking buff there.lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ExpandingHorizons said:


> Just a quick picture of me taken this morning.


Why do you look like you're up to no good? LOL



Saoirse said:


> me, my crazy hair and my crazy friend


LOL - I love it!



HeavyDuty24 said:


> tonynyc inspired me to rock the muscle shirt.LOL


Thank you TonyNYC! Now only if the picture were bigger!



Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Yah, okay, this one's pretty recent.


Outdoorsman, nice scenery.



KHayes666 said:


> The Kissing Bridge at Polar Caves


&#9829;&#9829;



Mishty said:


> Just took these.
> I've never worn a wig really.*
> *inspired by Carla and her awesome sauce.


Oooh, a classic vixen/vamp feel, I like it!



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Me getting ready for a nite out!


Nice!



hiddenexposure said:


> this is actually a couple of weeks ago when i was in new york
> 
> last week a couple of friends and i went and took some photos around our city.
> this is what happens when i decide to be cheeky


Looks like what it should be - loads of fun!



SarahLaughsAlot said:


> i love love love my new make up!


Love your smile!



snuffy2000 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you: The prime reason why someone who works night shift, should never be in direct sunlight.


Oh ouch, but you're going to have a nice tan (after the peeling) 



None said:


> Ready to go see Cap'n Amurica!


It's official - I'm stealing your t-shirt collection!



daddyoh70 said:


> Preparing for my annual dermatologist visit. Can anyone guess what's different? And NO... it's not that I'm smiling... P.S. it was very early in the morning, which is why my eyes look the way they do.



DAMN! DAMN! DAMN! 

View attachment ohdaddy.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Me, bored out of my mind. And a tad bit lonely.


----------



## Sweetie

bmann0413 said:


> Me, bored out of my mind. And a tad bit lonely.



Nice pic. !


----------



## nugget34

a few beers before going out for my 40th bday 

View attachment rsz_rsz_p1010224.jpg


----------



## mulrooney13

Happy birthday!


----------



## bonified

nugget34 said:


> a few beers before going out for my 40th bday





oooh happy birthday, but I must ask, what are you doin drinking 4x? good lord lol


----------



## daddyoh70

HeavyDuty24 said:


> looking buff there.lol



Thank you. I was feeling kinda buff that day 



OneWickedAngel said:


> DAMN! DAMN! DAMN!


:blush::blush::blush:

I'm right there with ya girl. Stupid rep thingy


----------



## Deacone

I have a fan. Me gusta.






and I have new hair! 

View attachment photo3.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

Keeping cool in the summer heat. 

View attachment 205946_1761011799825_1674982739_1323121_688019_n.jpg


----------



## Shan34

CastingPearls said:


> Keeping cool in the summer heat.


Gorgeous! 
It's cold and raining here :really sad:


----------



## Shan34

Deacone said:


> and I have new hair!


Love your hair!


----------



## mel

from vegas last week 

View attachment mel copy.jpg


----------



## Zandoz

mel said:


> from vegas last week



:bow: .................


----------



## NancyGirl74

Today...
View attachment Recent.JPG


----------



## GentleSavage

Just got back from my friends wedding. Being a Groomsman was surprisingly hard work. 

Whew...


----------



## tonynyc

bmann0413 said:


> Me, bored out of my mind. And a tad bit lonely.



*Great pic Lloyd - you need to get to the next BBW BASH/Function and enjoy yourself *



nugget34 said:


> a few beers before going out for my 40th bday



*Happy Birthday- hope it was a blast!!!*



Deacone said:


> I have a fan. Me gusta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have new hair!



*Nice hair and that is a hecl of a tattoo- you must have a very high tolerance for pain*



CastingPearls said:


> Keeping cool in the summer heat.



*
How the heck do you make Heat and Humdity look so sexy :wubu:
*



mel said:


> from vegas last week



*
Mel: I like the red dress on you - darn and I missed not going to Vegas- oh well - maybe one day 
*



NancyGirl74 said:


> Today...
> View attachment 95776



*Nancy Wow Very Nice - you just glow* :wubu:




GentleSavage said:


> Just got back from my friends wedding. Being a Groomsman was surprisingly hard work.
> 
> Whew...



*Good to get out of the tux- hope the wedding was a blast *


----------



## bmann0413

Foolin' around on GIMP and Paint.NET.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

daddyoh70 said:


> Preparing for my annual dermatologist visit. Can anyone guess what's different? And NO... it's not that I'm smiling... P.S. it was very early in the morning, which is why my eyes look the way they do.




Mmm, look at those pecs & biceps there.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Me, with hardly any makeup (ew, I feel so naked) lol:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bmann0413 said:


> Me, bored out of my mind. And a tad bit lonely.





bmann0413 said:


> Foolin' around on GIMP and Paint.NET.


Nice pics Lloyd. I like playing around with Gimp also. It's a very simple substitute to photoshop, but a decent one.



nugget34 said:


> a few beers before going out for my 40th bday


Welcome to the 40's - Happy Belated.



Deacone said:


> I have a fan. Me gusta.
> 
> and I have new hair!


I'm a fan of your fan and your hair!



CastingPearls said:


> Keeping cool in the summer heat.


You know I &#9829; this.



mel said:


> from vegas last week


Was it last week already? Waaaaah!



NancyGirl74 said:


> Today...


Nancy! When will I see you again...?



GentleSavage said:


> Just got back from my friends wedding. Being a Groomsman was surprisingly hard work.
> Whew...


LOL -- nice!




*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Me, with hardly any makeup (ew, I feel so naked) lol:


And no glasses! So pretty!


----------



## Deacone

After last night's photoshoot ;D 

View attachment IMG_0046.jpg


----------



## Zandoz

NancyGirl74 said:


> Today...
> View attachment 95776




Well hello there Miss Nancy! :bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74

tonynyc said:


> *Nancy Wow Very Nice - you just glow* :wubu:



Aww thank you so much, Tony!




OneWickedAngel said:


> Nancy! When will I see you again...?



Soon....I hope!




Zandoz said:


> Well hello there Miss Nancy! :bow:


Well, hello right back atcha, Mr. Zan-man!


----------



## mel

Zandoz said:


> :bow: .................



ty zan.. you are always so sweet to me!



NancyGirl74 said:


> Today...
> View attachment 95776



soooo pretty!



GentleSavage said:


> Just got back from my friends wedding. Being a Groomsman was surprisingly hard work.
> 
> Whew...


awww so cute!



bmann0413 said:


> Foolin' around on GIMP and Paint.NET.



love it!!




*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Me, with hardly any makeup (ew, I feel so naked) lol:



aww so pretty!



Deacone said:


> After last night's photoshoot ;D



love it!!! I love your hair and make up ALWAYS..you are too darn cute!


----------



## Mozz

Deacone said:


> After last night's photoshoot ;D


I can't help but to say your flippin hot!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

View attachment 95825

..........


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

liz (di-va) said:


> View attachment 95825
> 
> ..........


Love. Makes me think of "plumpling."


----------



## LovelyLiz

liz (di-va) said:


> ..........



ADORABLE


----------



## OneWickedAngel

liz (di-va) said:


> View attachment 95825
> 
> ..........


LOL! Oh that is just too cute, Liz!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Thankee, ladies  I got it at a fat girl clothing swap. 

The website for the co is this: http://cupcakeandcuddlebunny.com/ Their clothes are too small for me, I think, but still--fun. I also got this button with their logo on it! Love the double-chin.


----------



## russianrobot

mel said:


> from vegas last week



sweet mother of god you look good in red


----------



## Shan34

It's my Friday! *cheesin* 

View attachment yaya - Copy.jpg


----------



## Shan34

Liz---I want your shirt! Love it! :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## hiddenexposure

Behind the lens.... typical!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Shan34 said:


> It's my Friday! *cheesin*


Shan, I love the focus on your pretty eyes.



bmann0413 said:


>


LOL. You really were bored, huh?



hiddenexposure said:


> *Behind the lens.... typical!*



LOL! HiddenE, nice to know I'm not the only who suffers from the affliction!


----------



## imfree

hiddenexposure said:


> ...snipped IMG...
> 
> Behind the lens.... typical!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Shan, I love the focus on your pretty eyes.
> 
> 
> LOL. You really were bored, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! HiddenE, nice to know I'm not the only who suffers from the affliction!
> ...snipped IMG...



I'm busted, for sure, Ladies, you should see how "behind the lens" translates into video-shooting!


----------



## hiddenexposure

imfree said:


> I'm busted, for sure, Ladies, you should see how "behind the lens" translates into video-shooting!





OneWickedAngel said:


> Shan, I love the focus on your pretty eyes.
> 
> 
> LOL. You really were bored, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! HiddenE, nice to know I'm not the only who suffers from the affliction!



Ha ha ha... this one was staged, the paparazzi style ones that get taken while i am at a wedding etc.. it's ridiculous. i look like a creeper


----------



## SMA413

I bought these plastic glasses at the dollar tree... IDK if I can pull off the hipster look. But I can definitely make weird faces.


----------



## littlefairywren

We had a wee little lunch by Richmond lake together... 

View attachment 130720111246 copy.jpg


----------



## one2one

Shan34 said:


> It's my Friday! *cheesin*



Wow, you have gorgeous eyes!



littlefairywren said:


> We had a wee little lunch by Richmond lake together...



What a fantastic photo. It's so warm and genuine.


----------



## Jess87

SMA413 said:


> I bought these plastic glasses at the dollar tree... IDK if I can pull off the hipster look. But I can definitely make weird faces.



Cute picture, goofy faces are way fun. You're totally pulling the glasses off. Weird faces = why cameras were invented.


----------



## mel

vegas costume night  

View attachment costume.jpg


----------



## pegz

Love the pic Mel.... Totally cute


----------



## Sydney Vicious

just a little drunk and sweaty, I'm the one in the middle, and the lovely ladies to my sides are two great friends of mine.

...house shows rule ^_^


----------



## Lamia

Picture of me in April of this year. It was taken at my grandma's memorial. Not sure why I look so happy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lamia said:


> Picture of me in April of this year. It was taken at my grandma's memorial. Not sure why I look so happy.



Good memories, maybe.


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> We had a wee little lunch by Richmond lake together...



LOVE! You know how people say some of the best couples kind of resemble each other? You guys kind of do! This picture is lovely, and makes me happy.


----------



## WVMountainrear

mel said:


> vegas costume night



This is complete and total WIN.  You look amazing! :happy:


----------



## Blockierer

Lamia said:


> Picture of me in April of this year. It was taken at my grandma's memorial. Not sure why I look so happy.


A really happy girl


----------



## Blockierer

mel said:


> vegas costume night


Nice nice 
An amused chick, lovely


----------



## mccormick

And then, Screw everyone and there planking. I go Lamping!


----------



## Jess87

You're adorable. Also, thank you for the new trend. I can fully get behind lamping.


----------



## hiddenexposure

mccormick said:


> And then, Screw everyone and there planking. I go Lamping!



Cute! and count me in on the lamping trend, this would be aces at parties


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> We had a wee little lunch by Richmond lake together...




<3 the eyes say it all!!


----------



## senobarr

BarbBBW said:


> dont think I posted this new one yet sooooo.. tooo risque???? ahhaha



Nope...not too risque at all....in fact, veddy, veddy, veddy nice!!!!


----------



## None

"He's the Zissou."


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

senobarr said:


> Nope...not too risque at all....in fact, veddy, veddy, veddy nice!!!!



a 2+ year old post? really? lol


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> a 2+ year old post? really? lol


Really.

A quick post history check indicates that the referenced lady hasn't even posted since last May.

-Rusty


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> a 2+ year old post? really? lol





CleverBomb said:


> Really.
> 
> A quick post history check indicates that the referenced lady hasn't even posted since last May.
> 
> -Rusty



Now, now, now -- behave!!!

I know it's been a long while since we old hands were newbies - but be nice! Not all nubes on picture threads can pull their eyes away from the boobs etcetera long enough to look at a date stamp to be cognizant of potential necroposting. Nor know how to search (and/or be so bothered with), searching when a person last posted.


----------



## Aust99

You mean we shouldn't be so quick to jump on newbs???
:bow:OWA:bow:


They can make so many mistakes though.... Best to let them find the dims way....


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Aust99 said:


> You mean we shouldn't be so quick to jump on newbs???
> :bow:OWA:bow:..



But, I like jumping the hot ones....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Aust99 said:


> You mean we shouldn't be so quick to jump on newbs???
> :bow:OWA:bow:
> 
> 
> They can make so many mistakes though.... Best to let them find the dims way....



LMAO! Now you KNOW I have _happily_ done my share of ripping newbies a new one!! Though granted they have earned my wrath for something more nefarious than mere necroposting on their _very first post_ ever on Dims. I think we old timers can at least have the grace to let them get to the all important *2nd* post before commencement of the Dimensional Rectal Implantation Addition ensues, n'estce pas?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

PunkyGurly74 said:


> But, I like jumping the hot ones....



The line for the hot ones forms to the left sister!!! 
Especially, when they are headless and not wanting _older 40 years old ssbbw womens ..._ 

_no offense_** 

** it's a reference to thread fail some folks will get.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

OneWickedAngel said:


> The line for the hot ones forms to the left sister!!!
> Especially, when they are headless and not wanting _older 40 years old ssbbw womens ..._
> 
> _no offense_**
> 
> ** it's a reference to thread fail some folks will get.



None taken and LOL the story of my life....


----------



## WVMountainrear

Yesterday randomly taking pictures...the first one was an accidental snap, but I kinda dig it.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o

mccormick said:


> this should make up for not posting a picture in awhile.



G-damn. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> I think we old timers can at least have the grace to let them get to the all important *2nd* post before commencement of the Dimensional Rectal Implantation Addition ensues, n'estce pas?



Six words:

What the hell fun is that?


----------



## Gingembre

Got ma hurr did.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Summer pajamas (aka as light of a tank top as possible and undies)





(sometimes I take my glasses off. mainly because MONITOR GLARE that cannot be avoided when taking pics)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Six words:
> 
> What the hell fun is that?



BWAHAHHAHAHAHA!



Gingembre said:


> Got ma hurr did.



Got my "she's so gorgeous" grin on!



The Orange Mage said:


> Summer pajamas (aka as light of a tank top as possible and undies)



Undies? I don't see no darn undies! I call shenanigans! Shenanigans - you hear me!!! You were nekkid under there - NAY-KED!! 
(At least I'm sure that's some would prefer to imagine the scene - ahem :smitten: :blush: lol )


----------



## ConnieLynn

Gingembre said:


> Got ma hurr did.



And it looks gorgeous!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Gingembre said:


> Got ma hurr did.



wow you look great!


----------



## Gingembre

OneWickedAngel said:


> Got my "she's so gorgeous" grin on!





ConnieLynn said:


> And it looks gorgeous!





HeavyDuty24 said:


> wow you look great!



Dawwwwww, you guys! :blush:


----------



## succubus_dxb

I was pretty excited about having a chicken parma for dinner last night. Yum yum. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-08-04 at 18.35.jpg


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Cuteness personified, looking great hun


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> I was pretty excited about having a chicken parma for dinner last night. Yum yum.



bahahahahah!!!!! This popped up on FB and gave me a much needed giggle.... How was it?


----------



## Aust99

Tgif!!!
View attachment 96101


----------



## OneWickedAngel

succubus_dxb said:


> I was pretty excited about having a chicken parma for dinner last night. Yum yum.


Dammit, you're so yummy woman, I could devour you!



Aust99 said:


> Tgif!!!


Whew! TG is right! Looks that good are a blessing to behold!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> Tgif!!!



BEAUTIFUL!!! Whoever you're choosing to spend your Friday with is a lucky human.


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## bmann0413

Your Plump Princess said:


>



Gosh, girl, you are just so... beautiful. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Out shopping:


----------



## imfree

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Out shopping:
> 
> ...snipped IMG's...



I'd "Pretty Lady Rep" you, if I could.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


>


I love this pix, you could be the model for a garden sprite statue I'd love to have decorate my garden. 



*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Out shopping:



Oooooh! Whatchoo buy us?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Aww! <3 I can't rep you yet, OWA, but thanks so much!


----------



## Mishty

Goofin' around... 

View attachment 224511_2351228985379_1389758866_32841746_6104383_n.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Your Plump Princess said:


> Aww! <3 I can't rep you yet, OWA, but thanks so much!


You're quite welcome! :kiss2:



Mishty said:


> Goofin' around...



Be still my darkest heart! I am loving this look on you Mishty! 
And uh-holy shit -- your lips!!  RA-AWR Baby!! :wubu:


----------



## intraultra

My cats never cooperate with photobooth picture time. 

View attachment Photo 225.jpg


View attachment Photo 220.jpg


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

imfree said:


> I'd "Pretty Lady Rep" you, if I could.




Aaawww, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Aust99

intraultra said:


> My cats never cooperate with photobooth picture time.



Your absolutely gorgeous.... 

:kiss2:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Aust99 said:


> Tgif!!!
> View attachment 96101



Looking fine Aust99


----------



## KingColt

intraultra said:


> My cats never cooperate with photobooth picture time.



Cutie pie


----------



## KingColt

Aust99 said:


> Tgif!!!
> View attachment 96101



I really have a crush on you. For realz


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> snip



Nice shots, you look great!!! Glad to see you lost the mustache 



*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Out shopping:
> pics snipped



Great shots! I would have liked to have seen one of you draped over the hood of that police car though! and I don't mean "spread 'em" draped, i'm talking model photo shoot draped 



intraultra said:


> My cats never cooperate with photobooth picture time.



Must be a cat thing. I've gotten more scratches on my hands and face trying to get goofy pics of my cats. Beautiful shots nonetheless!


----------



## AuntHen

intraultra said:


> My cats never cooperate with photobooth picture time.




you are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## intraultra

Aust99 said:


> Your absolutely gorgeous....
> 
> :kiss2:


Thanks--I always think the same when I see your photos! I have total hair envy.



KingColt said:


> Cutie pie


Thank you 



daddyoh70 said:


> Must be a cat thing. I've gotten more scratches on my hands and face trying to get goofy pics of my cats. Beautiful shots nonetheless!


Haha, thankfully the black cat never uses his claws but I had a close call with the black & white one! And thank you



fat9276 said:


> you are absolutely gorgeous!!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Aust99

OneWickedAngel said:


> Whew! TG is right! Looks that good are a blessing to behold!





mcbeth said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! Whoever you're choosing to spend your Friday with is a lucky human.


Ladies.... Thank you for the kind words... And from such amazing woman!!!! Your two of my absolute fav posters!!!! So inspiring the both of you. 


Blackhawk2293 said:


> Looking fine Aust99





KingColt said:


> I really have a crush on you. For realz


Thank you Gents...


Your Plump Princess said:


> Snipped pics....


Lovely new hairstyle and it's great to see you looking so happy in your pics...


*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Out shopping:


Look at you posing in the street... Looking very lively!!!



Mishty said:


> Goofin' around...


 I really want to hang out with you Lady!!! So pretty!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Daddyoh:* Thank you! Yeah I had to leave my mustache at home, it totally clashed with my shoes that day! 


*Aust99: *Thank you so much, I _am_ really happy.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

Enjoying my fatkini for the very first time.


----------



## laurieinhou

Went to a wedding in June and bought a spiffy new dress for it and everything.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Enjoying my fatkini for the very first time.



We enjoy it too!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

VeronicaVaughn said:


> Enjoying my fatkini for the very first time.




Wow, gorgeous! You look like the perfect pin-up.


----------



## mz_puss

lovelylady78 said:


> Yesterday randomly taking pictures...the first one was an accidental snap, but I kinda dig it.



Hello wifey, you look exquisite !


----------



## WVMountainrear

mz_puss said:


> Hello wifey, you look exquisite !



Thank you, Julie dear. :kiss2:


----------



## Paul

Sweet! Very lovely.



VeronicaVaughn said:


> Enjoying my fatkini for the very first time.


----------



## KHayes666

laurieinhou said:


> Went to a wedding in June and bought a spiffy new dress for it and everything.



Very form-fitting and very lovely.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Getting ready to go out and have a little bit of fun tonight. So much fun I even wore the glitter eyeliner. Too bad my hair's flat. 

View attachment Aug. 9 2011 006.JPG


View attachment Aug. 9 2011 007.JPG


----------



## 1love_emily

I was at camp all July, and the girls in my cabin taught me how to do makeup for myself  Here's the finished product! 

View attachment Photo on 2011-08-05 at 13.27.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

Whoo.


----------



## duraznos

me and dumbledore in line for harry potter last month. i looked a hot mess that day but i had to share! lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I was playing with my camera before bed. I had lost the camera under my bed and found it when my remote fell. So i played with my newly found camera  

View attachment DSCF0396.jpg


----------



## Mathias




----------



## rellis10

Mathias said:


>



Cool dude! :bow:

And to the ladies, beautiful all


----------



## Jon Blaze

Mathias said:


>




Real smooth.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Been having a shitty night, so I tried to make myself feel a lil better by slipping into one of my wigs.
Was listening to "Tonight (I'm Lovin' You)" on Slacker radio.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Carla:* This picture is so awesome! From your gorgeous smile to those rad headphones!


----------



## Shan34

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Getting ready to go out and have a little bit of fun tonight. So much fun I even wore the glitter eyeliner. Too bad my hair's flat.





1love_emily said:


> I was at camp all July, and the girls in my cabin taught me how to do makeup for myself  Here's the finished product!






duraznos said:


> me and dumbledore in line for harry potter last month. i looked a hot mess that day but i had to share! lol
> Lovely pics of beautiful ladies! :happy:





HottiMegan said:


> I was playing with my camera before bed. I had lost the camera under my bed and found it when my remote fell. So i played with my newly found camera





CarlaSixx said:


> Been having a shitty night, so I tried to make myself feel a lil better by slipping into one of my wigs.
> Was listening to "Tonight (I'm Lovin' You)" on Slacker radio.



Lovely pics of beautiful ladies! :happy:


----------



## hiddenexposure

I've been on bed rest for the past week because of an accident I had on Sunday involving me, my right leg and a rotted piece of wood. 

A dear friend brought me some sour life saver gummies, it made my day.


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick




----------



## bmann0413

God, I'm unattractive. So unappealing.


----------



## Aust99

Bmann why don't you ever smile???? You have a nice smile!!!


----------



## bmann0413

Aust99 said:


> Bmann why don't you ever smile???? You have a nice smile!!!



Well, actually, I took this picture with my DSi so it was kinda hard to get the picture. I was focused so that it would look clear.


----------



## Micara

I'm at Comic Con in Chicago this weekend. Here I am with Anthony Michael Hall and Noah Hathaway (Atreyu from The Neverending Story)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Micara said:


> I'm at Comic Con in Chicago this weekend. Here I am with... Noah Hathaway (Atreyu from The Neverending Story)



My first crush!!!! :smitten: You lucky, lucky woman. So jealous!


----------



## bmann0413

Micara said:


> I'm at Comic Con in Chicago this weekend. Here I am with Anthony Michael Hall and Noah Hathaway (Atreyu from The Neverending Story)



You're at Comic Con? The San Diego Comic Con?! I am sooooo jellin' right now. lol


----------



## Micara

bmann0413 said:


> You're at Comic Con? The San Diego Comic Con?! I am sooooo jellin' right now. lol



No, the Chicago Wizard World one. But it's pretty rad! I get to see Bruce Campbell and the Boondock Saints tomorrow! :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

Micara said:


> No, the Chicago Wizard World one. But it's pretty rad! I get to see Bruce Campbell and the Boondock Saints tomorrow! :wubu:



I don't think I've ever been more jealous of a person as I am jealous of you right now  That is so friggin awesome!!!


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## Never2fat4me

1love_emily said:


> I was at camp all July, and the girls in my cabin taught me how to do makeup for myself  Here's the finished product!



God your smile is cute! That little bit of tongue is enough to drive me wild.

Chris :wubu:


----------



## BlueBurning

Cross posting these photos with the FA/BBW Couple thread. These are some of the photos from our engagement session.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these photos with the FA/BBW Couple thread. These are some of the photos from our engagement session.



Awww, congrats!!!  :wubu:


----------



## duraznos

BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these photos with the FA/BBW Couple thread. These are some of the photos from our engagement session.



those pics are SO cute! Congratulations


----------



## Never2fat4me

BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these photos with the FA/BBW Couple thread. These are some of the photos from our engagement session.



You guys make a sweet couple! May your romance be a long one and you make each other happy for the rest of your lives.

Chris


----------



## mccormick




----------



## tinkerbell

Just got home from vacation, so a couple of pictures...


----------



## Micara

Okay, I briefly got a glimpse of Bruce Campbell but his photo ops were all sold out, so I didn't get one with him.  But I did get my boys the Boondock Saints. It was $70, 2+ hours standing in line, and a major pain in the ass, but I think the picture is well worth it.


----------



## AuntHen

Back-fat, check. Big caboose, check. Double-chin, check. Chubby under-arms, check. Belly roll, check. Resident fat-girl reporting for duty 

*yes I'm a dork! :happy: and please someone rep Micara for me??!! Awesome pic Michele!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

fat9276 said:


> Back-fat, check. Big caboose, check. Double-chin, check. Chubby under-arms, check. Belly roll, check. Resident fat-girl reporting for duty
> 
> *yes I'm a dork! :happy: and please someone rep Micara for me??!! Awesome pic Michele!!



Cute pic - check!!! :smitten:


----------



## EtobicokeFA

BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these photos with the FA/BBW Couple thread. These are some of the photos from our engagement session.




Congratulations!!!!


----------



## NewfieGal

I have put this pic up somewhere else here on the site but it is my most recent pic its from May of this year...I don't take many pics of me I prefer to take pics LOVE photography but here is me...getting ready to go to my dart banquet, I don't usually look this put together LOL 

View attachment me1.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

fat9276 said:


> Back-fat, check. Big caboose, check. Double-chin, check. Chubby under-arms, check. Belly roll, check. Resident fat-girl reporting for duty
> 
> *yes I'm a dork! :happy: and please someone rep Micara for me??!! Awesome pic Michele!!



Great pics! and rep given to Micara!


----------



## AuntHen

Never2fat4me said:


> Cute pic - check!!! :smitten:





daddyoh70 said:


> Great pics! and rep given to Micara!




thank you and thanks to all who gave me rep! You guys are so sweet and kind!!


----------



## aa_ya

fat9276 said:


> Back-fat, check. Big caboose, check. Double-chin, check. Chubby under-arms, check. Belly roll, check. Resident fat-girl reporting for duty
> 
> *yes I'm a dork! :happy: and please someone rep Micara for me??!! Awesome pic Michele!!


Out of all ladies on Dims, you are among the very few having your own distinct and very appealing style and charm. This is visible in all the pictures of yourself you have posted here. Looking forward for your next pics whenver they may come...
And I don't believe you're dork


----------



## duraznos

fat9276 said:


> Back-fat, check. Big caboose, check. Double-chin, check. Chubby under-arms, check. Belly roll, check. Resident fat-girl reporting for duty
> 
> *yes I'm a dork! :happy: and please someone rep Micara for me??!! Awesome pic Michele!!



cute dress!!  i just bought one like it yesterday.


----------



## Saoirse

Micara said:


> I'm at Comic Con in Chicago this weekend. Here I am with Anthony Michael Hall and Noah Hathaway (Atreyu from The Neverending Story)



holy shit, atreyu got HOT!


----------



## KHayes666

Micara said:


> Okay, I briefly got a glimpse of Bruce Campbell but his photo ops were all sold out, so I didn't get one with him.  But I did get my boys the Boondock Saints. It was $70, 2+ hours standing in line, and a major pain in the ass, but I think the picture is well worth it.



Cost 70 dollars to take a picture with them? Sure its def worth it tho lol


----------



## bmann0413

Trying to cheer myself up a little more.

And a little something for all the ladies on here


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Time for the water park and such. I love this damned suit. 

View attachment lili-me bathing suites.jpg


View attachment me swimsuit.jpg


----------



## nikola090

back again from vacation!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HDANGEL15

*double post warning..........me on vacay at the beach.....* 

View attachment OC.jpg


----------



## Paul

Looking Good 


Diana_Prince245 said:


> Time for the water park and such. I love this damned suit.


----------



## danielson123

Lookin'... whatever. 

View attachment Snapshot_20110817_2.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

I was bored at work


----------



## JonesT

Hello Dims. Its been a longgggg time. 

View attachment Me and Phone.jpg


----------



## mz_puss

Alicia Rose said:


> I was bored at work



Looking good cutie ! 



JonesT said:


> Hello Dims. Its been a longgggg time.



and dims welcomes you back with open pants... i mean arms


----------



## HottiMegan

I felt like getting dolled up  

View attachment 110818-175750.jpg


----------



## JonesT

Yes I look rough in the mornings.... 

View attachment Morning.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

I don't think your pic looks rough at all!


----------



## Linda

JonesT said:


> Yes I look rough in the mornings....



Yes I agree, where is the roughness?


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

beach body


----------



## JonesT

NewfieGal said:


> I don't think your pic looks rough at all!





Linda said:


> Yes I agree, where is the roughness?



Really? But I look so rough and mean!


----------



## penguin

I bought myself a new webcam today (and a bunch of flowers), and I'm pretty happy with both.


----------



## Franklyn

For no reason, my friends started fiddling with my hair and then began snapping pics... Don't ask me (^^ 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 2.JPG


View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 3.JPG


View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 4.JPG


View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 1.JPG


----------



## HayleeRose

Cross-posting. Going out to dinner with friends/crappy cellphone quality. 

View attachment 081911091153l.jpg


----------



## Saoirse

my friend snapped this one a few months ago. i was sitting by myself in the yard and they were on the porch. didnt even know she was taking a picture! haha this is how i normally look anyway...







i have unfortunately lost the elephant necklace, and i feel weird and naked without it.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment phpuyxOkNPM.jpg


I used a curling wand on my hair that day. This pic was taken recently.


----------



## daddyoh70

HDANGEL15 said:


> *double post warning..........me on vacay at the beach.....*



Double post, triple post, quadruple post...who gives a $h!t..Just keep posting  Nice shot! That bike looks a little different that what I'm used to seeing you on 



VeronicaVaughn said:


> beach body



You're just friggin hot!!! :smitten:



penguin said:


> I bought myself a new webcam today (and a bunch of flowers), and I'm pretty happy with both.





Shosh said:


> View attachment 96459
> 
> I used a curling wand on my hair that day. This pic was taken recently.



A pair of Australia's finest :bow: Beautiful pics ladies!


----------



## Gandalf

Almost recent... Photo Booth seems to have a built-in feature for making all pictures look a bit weird... 

View attachment Foto14.jpg


----------



## Gandalf

Another one... 

View attachment img12_2.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Thanks so much Daddy O.


----------



## Saoirse

Last weekend, friend's wedding. I was excited cause there were mints in the bathroom.






Chillin with my ferret friend. He's not mine which is fine by me cause he smells weird.


----------



## thatgirl08

Before my cousins rehearsal dinner in Florida:
View attachment lala.jpg


At a party a few weeks ago.. drinking beer.. in a dress.. wearing floaties.
View attachment drunk.jpg


Before my cousins wedding.. still in Florida.. still July.. soooooo hot.
View attachment me4.jpg


----------



## Micara

Met Boyz II Men last night at the state fair... brought back so many memories. I felt like I was 14 again, haha. I look all sweaty and gross because, well, it was the state fair after all, and about 98 degrees to boot.


----------



## Heyyou

Micara said:


> Met Boyz II Men last night at the state fair... brought back so many memories. I felt like I was 14 again, haha. I look all sweaty and gross because, well, it was the state fair after all, and about 98 degrees to boot.



Boyz II Men is still one of my favorite groups! Nice pic, Micara


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Micara said:


> Met Boyz II Men last night at the state fair... brought back so many memories. I felt like I was 14 again, haha. I look all sweaty and gross because, well, it was the state fair after all, and about 98 degrees to boot.



SO JEALOUS! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> Before my cousins wedding.. still in Florida.. still July.. soooooo hot.
> View attachment 96506



Prettiest girl!


----------



## thatgirl08

Surlysomething said:


> Prettiest girl!



Thank you


----------



## littlefairywren

We went for a wet weather picnic lunch at one of our favourite places called Bobbin Head. And look what we found...a mother and father Masked Lapwing (plover). They had a wee little clutch of three babies who were so so cute and running all over the place. Awwww 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment Untitled-1 copy.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Love seeing the two of you... So adorable a couple!!!



Thatgirl, looking lovely as always too...


----------



## Your Plump Princess




----------



## Paul

That's an amazingly beautiful picture YPP!


Your Plump Princess said:


>


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> We went for a wet weather picnic lunch at one of our favourite places called Bobbin Head. And look what we found...a mother and father Masked Lapwing (plover). They had a wee little clutch of three babies who were so so cute and running all over the place. Awwww



All the pictures of the two of you make me smile.


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> We went for a wet weather picnic lunch at one of our favourite places called Bobbin Head. And look what we found...a mother and father Masked Lapwing (plover). They had a wee little clutch of three babies who were so so cute and running all over the place. Awwww


You two make such a lovely couple. I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> Love seeing the two of you... So adorable a couple!!!





mcbeth said:


> All the pictures of the two of you make me smile.





CastingPearls said:


> You two make such a lovely couple. I'm so happy for you both.



Thank you ladies, and thank you for the sweet messages to those that gave me rep


----------



## MissAshley




----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> We went for a wet weather picnic lunch at one of our favourite places called Bobbin Head. And look what we found...a mother and father Masked Lapwing (plover). They had a wee little clutch of three babies who were so so cute and running all over the place. Awwww



I can't rep you  You are too cute for words! :happy:


----------



## penguin

Just fooling around with the web cam this morning.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

penguin said:


> Just fooling around with the web cam this morning.


I love these! The second one most of all, you two look so bright and cheerful


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> Just fooling around with the web cam this morning.



You two always look like you are having so much fun! Your daughter is so very lucky to have such a wonderful and loving mother.

Chris


----------



## HDANGEL15

Shosh said:


> Thanks so much Daddy O.



*YEAH.....what (((SHOSHY))) said*


----------



## duraznos

out for my friend's bday


----------



## DeerVictory




----------



## Fluffy51888

So...Me.  

View attachment Me.JPG


----------



## MissAshley

DeerVictory said:


>



Love your hair!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Fluffy51888 said:


> So...Me.



So...cute!!! :smitten:


----------



## Aust99

duraznos said:


> out for my friend's bday


Love your hair, and your shirt is hot!


DeerVictory said:


> snip




Wow!


Fluffy51888 said:


> So...Me.



Very cute... glad your back.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> Love your hair, and your shirt is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> Very cute... glad your back.



I have been lied to by the internet. I thought You had posted a picture. Oh well.


----------



## Aust99

As have I!!!! Dammit!


----------



## Scorsese86

Fluffy51888 said:


> So...Me.



I should really say something smart here, but you made me speechless, so this was the best I could come up with :wubu:


----------



## SMA413

penguin said:


> Just fooling around with the web cam this morning.



Penguin, you and your daughter are so freakin' adorable! Your pics always make me smile.


----------



## tioobs

NewfieGal said:


> I have put this pic up somewhere else here on the site but it is my most recent pic its from May of this year...I don't take many pics of me I prefer to take pics LOVE photography but here is me...getting ready to go to my dart banquet, I don't usually look this put together LOL


waoo, I love your round face !! you look a bit tipsy like that...are you ? lol


----------



## penguin

Your Plump Princess said:


> I love these! The second one most of all, you two look so bright and cheerful



We had a lot of fun taking a bunch of photos. I love the one where I'm trying to eat her head 



Never2fat4me said:


> You two always look like you are having so much fun! Your daughter is so very lucky to have such a wonderful and loving mother.
> 
> Chris



Aww thanks! We do have a lot of fun together. She's pretty fabulous 



SMA413 said:


> Penguin, you and your daughter are so freakin' adorable! Your pics always make me smile.



Thank you! We like to goof around


----------



## tigerlily

penguin said:


> Just fooling around with the web cam this morning.



You + that shade of blue always! So pretty! ^_^ Your cam takes a really clear shot too. 



DeerVictory said:


>



I love your look. I'm sooo wanting that lipstick right now. Cute expression too.


----------



## penguin

tigerlily said:


> You + that shade of blue always! So pretty! ^_^ Your cam takes a really clear shot too.



thanks  It's a new one I got last weekend. It's so much better than my last one!


----------



## HottiMegan

I lightened my hair yesterday. I like it a lot. I'm going to slowly work my way to a golden blonde. I am a natural blonde and am thinking of going back to it. 

View attachment 110825-204936.jpg


----------



## sco17

Boredom and Photobooth. Not the best pictures but I thought I'd contribute.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KittyKitten

................................


----------



## KittyKitten

..................


----------



## CastingPearls

This is my have-no-time-for-hair-and-makeup-I'm-running-late-BUT I HAVE A NEW DRESS-look LOL 

View attachment CIMG0073.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> This is my have-no-time-for-hair-and-makeup-I'm-running-late-BUT I HAVE A NEW DRESS-look LOL



Still so beautiful! I love dresses.



sco17 said:


> Boredom and Photobooth. Not the best pictures but I thought I'd contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





You look like Drake. Great pics.


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> This is my have-no-time-for-hair-and-makeup-I'm-running-late-BUT I HAVE A NEW DRESS-look LOL



Pretty in pink! I love the dress, Lainey. It suits you perfectly


----------



## Mishty

My bestie boy Scott, we are both making über dumb-o faces...but you can still see the love,yo. 

View attachment MishadnShcott.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> This is my have-no-time-for-hair-and-makeup-I'm-running-late-BUT I HAVE A NEW DRESS-look LOL



very pretty Lainey but I am afraid I am going to have to steal that dress


----------



## Heyyou

fat9276 said:


> very pretty Lainey but I am afraid I am going to have to steal that dress



Dont wear the dress in the hurricane.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Thanks everyone for the kind words and rep! Y'all make me blush.


----------



## Mishty

I really have to much time on my hands, add a water proof camera to the mix and I'm outa control.  somebody stooop me 

View attachment P4040389.jpg


View attachment P4040394.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Such beautiful people here! Love your new dress, Elaine! 



Mishty said:


> I really have to much time on my hands, add a water proof camera to the mix and I'm outa control.  somebody stooop me



Wow, your hair looks AMAZING in those phots, Mishty!

Here's one of me hanging out at the beach last week strumming the ol' ukulele.


----------



## Paul

You are a cute beach bunny. 



mcbeth said:


> Such beautiful people here! Love your new dress, Elaine!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your hair looks AMAZING in those phots, Mishty!
> 
> Here's one of me hanging out at the beach last week strumming the ol' ukulele.


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> Here's one of me hanging out at the beach last week strumming the ol' ukulele.



Every time I see your pics I smile involuntarily, your presence and genuinely good heart make me happy! You're glowing you know


----------



## hiddenexposure

i got a new dress


----------



## NJDoll

two new pictures  

View attachment 2011-08-29_2349.jpg


View attachment 2011-07-25_0043.jpg


----------



## Rowan

From one of the best yearly events at the gay club...the slut party! Lol
The guy in the pic is one of the dj's, and they love me, so I am one of the elite few who gets to hang out there  

View attachment 296663_2326029794423_1359992426_2724452_7455750_n.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

mcbeth said:


> Such beautiful people here! Love your new dress, Elaine!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your hair looks AMAZING in those phots, Mishty!
> 
> Here's one of me hanging out at the beach last week strumming the ol' ukulele.


That was a nice day.


----------



## Scorsese86

Mishty said:


> I really have to much time on my hands, add a water proof camera to the mix and I'm outa control.  somebody stooop me



Lovely, lovely Mishty


----------



## Heyyou

Night in, laptop up, eyes wide, no glass, ready.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Paul said:


> You are a cute beach bunny.



Thanks!



littlefairywren said:


> Every time I see your pics I smile involuntarily, your presence and genuinely good heart make me happy! You're glowing you know



Awwww, shucks. The feeling is mutual, anyway! That's for sure. 



Blockierer said:


> That was a nice day.



It was! Perfect beach day. :happy:


----------



## Heyyou

mcbeth said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, shucks. The feeling is mutual, anyway! That's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> It was! Perfect beach day. :happy:



mcbeth i cant find the pic they are referring to? I looked back 4 pages of the thread, too! I would love to see what you wear at the beach! Ill bet you look great. 



Rowan said:


> From one of the best yearly events at the gay club...the slut party! Lol
> The guy in the pic is one of the dj's, and they love me, so I am one of the elite few who gets to hang out there



Most... interesting. Glad you had fun. Im also glad it didnt quote the pic. Glad you .. enjoyed that.


----------



## KittyKitten

Heyyou said:


> Night in, laptop up, eyes wide, no glass, ready.



Such a cutie!!!


----------



## Rowan

Mishty said:


> I really have to much time on my hands, add a water proof camera to the mix and I'm outa control.  somebody stooop me



I took some bath pics the other night..I'll have to post em


----------



## SMA413

I'm way too bored tonight...


----------



## Scorsese86

SMA413 said:


> I'm way too bored tonight...



Wow... you are so beautiful:smitten:


----------



## pdesil071189

Relatively recent


----------



## spiritangel

sooo great to see everyone  I always get so behind on this thread

here is a recent pic of me taken by Isaac and one of him at brekky this morning


----------



## WVMountainrear

..............................


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> ..............................



Aaaah! Ya' got me! Nailed me right in the heart with your soul-penetrating "blues" again!!!


----------



## NewfieGal

Taken today just plain old every day me 

View attachment nic.jpg


----------



## Paul

I love the plain old every day me. Very pretty.



NewfieGal said:


> Taken today just plain old every day me


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

lovelylady78 said:


> ..............................



OH dear god... I love the boys, but DAMN I want to open that present! LOL. :smitten:


----------



## LovelyLiz

NewfieGal said:


> Taken today just plain old every day me



Very pretty! You look radiant.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm offline for a couple of days and come back to thread subscriptions I never knew I had and don't know if I'll ever catch up but I just wanted to thank everyone for the lovely comments and rep.

The last few pages of pics that I'm still viewing---so many beautiful people. You all look wonderful!


----------



## WVMountainrear

imfree said:


> Aaaah! Ya' got me! Nailed me right in the heart with your soul-penetrating "blues" again!!!



I'll try to take it easier on your ticker in the future. 



NewfieGal said:


> Taken today just plain old every day me



You have the best smile! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> OH dear god... I love the boys, but DAMN I want to open that present! LOL. :smitten:



Aww...thank you, BBM. I might let ya take a peek inside it...


----------



## SMA413

Thanks for the rep and comments.  Y'all know how to make a girl's day.


----------



## None

I shaved fully for the first time in about a year. I feel so face naked.










MONTAGE!


----------



## pdesil071189

This one I just took


----------



## thatgirl08

Figuring out how to use my webcam on my new laptop:

View attachment 110902-024651.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Random webcam picture 

 

View attachment cam-20110826-012425.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Random webcam picture



Those are the best (see my pic above yours!)


----------



## NewfieGal

Just wanted to say a quick thanks for the comments and the reps makes a girl feel all special inside ... love looking at all the pics we have a very nice looking community here


----------



## Zandoz

NewfieGal said:


> Taken today just plain old every day me



Well you're just plain old adorably cute.


----------



## Aust99

thatgirl08 said:


> Figuring out how to use my webcam on my new laptop:
> 
> View attachment 96830





Fallenangel2904 said:


> Random webcam picture



Sup ladies?? :smitten:


So pretty the both of you....


Webcam pics?? Check!

View attachment 96836


----------



## thatgirl08

Aust99 said:


> Sup ladies?? :smitten:
> 
> 
> So pretty the both of you....
> 
> 
> Webcam pics?? Check!
> 
> View attachment 96836



You are gorgeous!


----------



## Tad

Ah, webcam pics.....


----------



## thatgirl08

Haha.. best contribution yet.


----------



## tinkerbell

on vacation.... I sooo miss it! Not the best picture of me


----------



## thatgirl08

Where'd you go? It looks so pretty!


----------



## tinkerbell

Northern Michigan  We stayed at my Dad's cabin in the middle of no where, and this was on the scenic drive to Lake Huron. Thats the AuSable River. There were many places to stop along the way, its so beautiful. 

Best two weeks ever - no phone, internet, cell phone signal, or cable tv. 

I could go picture crazy, I took over 1000 pictures on vacation!

One more - my husband has a silly smile on his face  This is one of the stops along the way - Iargo Springs. And its like almost 300 steps to get down to it!


----------



## Saoirse

From a few weeks ago. This is at Woody's Roadhouse in Washington MA, a local roadhouse that has been closed for quite some time. I've heard that a lot of talent (Janis!!) played there.


----------



## thatgirl08

tinkerbell said:


> Northern Michigan  We stayed at my Dad's cabin in the middle of no where, and this was on the scenic drive to Lake Huron. Thats the AuSable River. There were many places to stop along the way, its so beautiful.
> 
> Best two weeks ever - no phone, internet, cell phone signal, or cable tv.



Sounds awesome!


----------



## KHayes666

Saoirse said:


> From a few weeks ago. This is at Woody's Roadhouse in Washington MA, a local roadhouse that has been closed for quite some time. I've heard that a lot of talent (Janis!!) played there.



Believe it or not, I've been there.

My uncle used to perform in a group that played there one night back in the late 70's. One time we took a road trip to New York and drove by it on our way. He told me about the place and said it used to rock in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## paperfidelity

Hello again. Sorry I was gone so long. <3 

View attachment 6393bd68870880113e920ae54afd7a78_14802635.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Cool pic saoirse...


And paperfidelity your the cutest!!! I love your face!


----------



## Aust99

Tad said:


> Ah, webcam pics.....


ha ha great work!


tinkerbell said:


> on vacation.... I sooo miss it! Not the best picture of me


 lovely!!! And the one of you and your fella is great!


----------



## tinkerbell

thank you!


----------



## Alzison

dear webcam, thank you for letting me document my good hair days:






Found this one online that someone took of me in Vegas. Dainty awkward dancing is my specialty


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Alzison said:


> dear webcam, thank you for letting me document my good hair days:
> 
> Found this one online that someone took of me in Vegas. Dainty awkward dancing is my specialty



RAWR for the webcam pic!:smitten: and 
LOL, who knew doing the infamous "two-step" would look so adoarable!


----------



## penguin

Sitting on the couch watching Star Trek.


----------



## MattB

An artsy-fartsy pic. Since I started shaving my head recently, I find I now look really mean.  This pic doesn't help that, but let the record show I posted a cute cat video link in the youtube thread tonight...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Aust99 said:


> Sup ladies?? :smitten:
> 
> 
> So pretty the both of you....
> 
> 
> Webcam pics?? Check!
> 
> View attachment 96836



I was going to compliment your hair, then your face, then your lipstick . . . and then I realized I was blushing. Looking fantastic as always ma'am.


----------



## Alzison

OneWickedAngel said:


> RAWR for the webcam pic!:smitten: and
> LOL, who knew doing the infamous "two-step" would look so adoarable!



Haa, well don't forget to vote for me on next season's "So You Think You Can Two-Step"   This competition's clearly in the bag


----------



## The Orange Mage

*(click for bigger)*


----------



## sco17

Alzison said:


> dear webcam, thank you for letting me document my good hair days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this one online that someone took of me in Vegas. Dainty awkward dancing is my specialty



Beautiful.


----------



## KHayes666

T.R.P. at the Labor Day Bash 

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## joey86

this is me everyone 

View attachment joe.jpg


----------



## rockhound225

A pic from my camping trip to the Wind River Mountains in Wyoming. That's right, snow in the middle of July. 

View attachment SAM_4437.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure

joey86 said:


> this is me everyone



diggin that pillowcase.. the head resting on it ain't too bad either


----------



## Noir

It has been too long dims board. How has everyone been?


----------



## HottiMegan

Some Mama and boy time before heading out for preschool. He sees the webcam on and always wants to get in on it  

View attachment 110906-113951.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HottiMegan said:


> Some Mama and boy time before heading out for preschool. He sees the webcam on and always wants to get in on it



Awww! What a cute shot, Megan!


----------



## shinyapple

Noir said:


> It has been too long dims board. How has everyone been?



Lovely, thanks for asking. *raises my passion iced tea to yours in salute*


----------



## Micara

Eric and I in St. Louis this past weekend- we went to Meramec Caverns, The Saint Louis Zoo, and the creepy wax museum at Laclede's Landing. Here's a few pics.


----------



## thatgirl08

Micara said:


> Eric and I in St. Louis this past weekend- we went to Meramec Caverns, The Saint Louis Zoo, and the creepy wax museum at Laclede's Landing. Here's a few pics.



Those are so creepy! Cute pics though


----------



## thatgirl08

No makeup, but I dyed my hair black!

View attachment black hurr.jpg


----------



## BlueBurning

A few from the wedding. 

View attachment 289860_10150287326551847_702171846_8366217_2181893_o.jpg


View attachment D7G_4217.jpg


View attachment D7G_4492.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

BlueBurning said:


> A few from the wedding.



Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## LovelyLiz

thatgirl08 said:


> No makeup, but I dyed my hair black!
> 
> View attachment 96938



I like it! And you always look great, with or without makeup.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Recent performance with my father's band.


----------



## moniquessbbw

Fat floats  

View attachment fatfloats.jpg


View attachment momo pool.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage

thatgirl08 said:


> No makeup, but I dyed my hair black!



Your eyes kinda remind me of mine! :huh:


----------



## daddyoh70

moniquessbbw said:


> Fat floats



Beautiful shots! Nothing at all wrong with self contained floatation devices :bow:


----------



## thatgirl08

The Orange Mage said:


> Your eyes kinda remind me of mine! :huh:



Haha.. compliment?


----------



## Aust99

Awesome pics everyone!!! Love this thread.


----------



## Proner

Growing beard to finally once and for all look like 24 and stop being said "Oh you're 24 but you look 18!". Never... again  

View attachment Beard.jpg


View attachment Beard2.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Micara said:


> Eric and I in St. Louis this past weekend- we went to Meramec Caverns, The Saint Louis Zoo, and the creepy wax museum at Laclede's Landing. Here's a few pics.


Creepy and yet awesome! LOL



thatgirl08 said:


> No makeup, but I dyed my hair black!


You're one of those lucky one that look fab without make-up. I'm liking the new hair color too, very nice!



BlueBurning said:


> A few from the wedding.


Aww! You guys looks so good together!



Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Recent performance with my father's band.


Nice! And play on! 



moniquessbbw said:


> Fat floats


And looking good floating there, Monique!




Proner said:


> Growing beard to finally once and for all look like 24 and stop being said "Oh you're 24 but you look 18!". Never... again


And to think there will come a time when you'll wish you looked 18 again - lol! Rocking that manicured scruff nicely there, Ro!.


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


> And to think there will come a time when you'll wish you looked 18 again - lol! Rocking that manicured scruff nicely there, Ro!.



Yeah I know just hope I will not be bitter librarian when this time will come and stare devily at kids 
Thank you!!


----------



## Gingembre

Proner said:


> Growing beard to finally once and for all look like 24 and stop being said "Oh you're 24 but you look 18!". Never... again



Sorry Brianna, but GOOD LORD Romain, you really suit facial hair! :smitten:


----------



## Gingembre

Noir said:


> It has been too long dims board. How has everyone been?



It has indeed been too long. Post moar pics plz.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Proner said:


> Growing beard to finally once and for all look like 24 and stop being said "Oh you're 24 but you look 18!". Never... again



...Currently insanely envious of Bri. Dammit.


----------



## Franklyn

Just me heading out the door the other day... 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 1_L.jpg


View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 4_L.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

OneWickedAngel said:


> You're one of those lucky one that look fab without make-up. I'm liking the new hair color too, very nice!



Haha, not sure about the no makeup part but thank you!


----------



## Gingembre

Franklyn said:


> Just me heading out the door the other day...



I'm diggin' the hat and the cute guy wearing it


----------



## goofy girl

Hi There 9 10.....


----------



## Cors

Restless and adding to the awesomeness in this thread!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

goofy girl said:


> Hi There 9 10.....





Cors said:


> Restless and adding to the awesomeness in this thread!



:wubu: Why hello ladies - how YOU doin'?! :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten

Franklyn said:


> Just me heading out the door the other day...



Welcome! Great pics!


----------



## Rathkhan

Cors said:


> Restless and adding to the awesomeness in this thread!



Love the picture, lookin sexy!


----------



## LovelyLiz

goofy girl said:


> Hi There 9 10.....



Whoa, sistah! Looking HOTTTTT! 



Cors said:


> Restless and adding to the awesomeness in this thread!



You definitely did add to the awesomeness. Looking very pretty, Cors!


----------



## Blockierer

goofy girl said:


> Hi There 9 10.....


Hi, hi, cool pics


----------



## moniquessbbw

daddyoh70 said:


> Beautiful shots! Nothing at all wrong with self contained floatation devices :bow:



Thank you thank you


----------



## Twilley

goofy girl said:


> Hi There 9 10.....



Adorable...and some dangerous curves there, I might add


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

moniquessbbw said:


> Fat floats



Wow, those are beautiful pics. Makes me want to go on vacation.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Out at a restaurant w/ friends:


----------



## Gingembre

Cors said:


> Restless and adding to the awesomeness in this thread!



Hello! Lovely to see your face around.


----------



## Ellie

Most recent  

View attachment Picture 1419.jpg


View attachment Picture 1446.jpg


----------



## imfree

Ellie said:


> Most recent



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Pretty Lady.


----------



## thatgirl08

Had a party at the apartment last night:

View attachment tg3.jpg


View attachment tg4.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Went to a wine festival this afternoon and then enjoyed some more wine on my balcony this evening 

View attachment Wine.jpg


----------



## Angelina




----------



## SuperMishe

Had an awesome "staycation" this summer, traveling here in New England!
Here I am in Maine, Connecticut and New Hampshire. 

View attachment MisheME1.JPG


View attachment MisheME2.JPG


View attachment MisheCT1.JPG


View attachment MisheNH1.JPG


View attachment MisheNH2.JPG


----------



## Lunavie

This is me from last night, had to take a picture for the introduction thread =]


----------



## starr416




----------



## Mishty

.......I was outside, enjoying the cool night air & a smoke when the bestie got camera happy. 

View attachment Image6.jpg


View attachment HGIM.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

Ellie said:


> Most recent



You must be new, because I wouldn't forget such a beauty!


----------



## Scorsese86

Mishty said:


> .......I was outside, enjoying the cool night air & a smoke when the bestie got camera happy.



Hello, Misthy, my old friend
I've come to stare at you again

Yeah, I was going for some poetry here, but I didn't work. Anyway, you are absolutely gorgeous, you know, in case you forgot that I think that.


----------



## mimosa

My son took some photos of me in the kitchen. :eat1:
View attachment 305282_10150295506112917_521387916_7979637_341768528_n.jpg


View attachment 312617_10150295508112917_521387916_7979677_800804432_n(2).jpg


----------



## mimosa

Que Bonita ( Pretty!)




ButlerGirl09 said:


> Went to a wine festival this afternoon and then enjoyed some more wine on my balcony this evening


----------



## Saoirse

taken today. My mini-me is being taken to Wales for a week!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Out at a restaurant w/ friends:





Ellie said:


> Most recent





thatgirl08 said:


> Had a party at the apartment last night





ButlerGirl09 said:


> Went to a wine festival this afternoon and then enjoyed some more wine on my balcony this evening





Angelina said:


> ...





SuperMishe said:


> Had an awesome "staycation" this summer, traveling here in New England!
> Here I am in Maine, Connecticut and New Hampshire.





Lunavie said:


> This is me from last night, had to take a picture for the introduction thread =]





starr416 said:


> ...





Mishty said:


> .......I was outside, enjoying the cool night air & a smoke when the bestie got camera happy.





mimosa said:


> My son took some photos of me in the kitchen. :eat1:





Saoirse said:


> taken today. My mini-me is being taken to Wales for a week!




OH MY GOODNESS! Turn my back for a moment you beautiful ladies explode across these pages! :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Last Night (or rather _early_ this morning)


----------



## Paul

Very lovely picture Angelina.


Angelina said:


>


----------



## hiddenexposure

I got bored while I was waiting on a train in Philly.


----------



## Scorsese86

thatgirl08 said:


> Had a party at the apartment last night:
> 
> View attachment 97056
> 
> 
> View attachment 97057



And you were the most beautiful one at the party


----------



## Heyyou

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last Night (or rather _early_ this morning)



Damn you look nice!


----------



## Heyyou

The night (yesterday) i did not feel right. Having fun, but not feelign fun at all.










(In the second pic thats my room in the back, past my left leg on the lower right with the door opena nd green bag)


----------



## KHayes666

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last Night (or rather _early_ this morning)



Why do you gotta look so damn good in every single pic you take? lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a lot of length cut off my hair this morning. (like close to 8 inches) I'm enjoying the new length.. I wonder what the hubs will say. He's gone on a business retreat with work. Wont be home for a few days.  

View attachment 110913-133014.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last Night (or rather _early_ this morning)



That is one super awesome outfit!!


----------



## Heyyou

HottiMegan said:


> I got a lot of length cut off my hair this morning. (like close to 8 inches) I'm enjoying the new length.. I wonder what the hubs will say. He's gone on a business retreat with work. Wont be home for a few days.



I think he is going to like it. 



HottiMegan said:


> That is one super awesome outfit!!



Ravienne, you look better than movie stars there. Straight up!


----------



## Tad

HottiMegan said:


> I got a lot of length cut off my hair this morning. (like close to 8 inches) I'm enjoying the new length.. I wonder what the hubs will say. He's gone on a business retreat with work. Wont be home for a few days.



Judging by that pic, I'd guess something along the lines of "Wow" and maybe "How long until the kids will be asleep?"


----------



## OneWickedAngel

hiddenexposure said:


> I got bored while I was waiting on a train in Philly.


We should all look so good while bored.:bow:



Heyyou said:


> Damn you look nice!


Why thank you!



Heyyou said:


> The night (yesterday) i did not feel right. Having fun, but not feelign fun at all.


Looks like you were having a little fun.



KHayes666 said:


> Why do you gotta look so damn good in every single pic you take? lol


LOL! Thanks Kev! :kiss2:



HottiMegan said:


> That is one super awesome outfit!!


Thanks, Megan, I tries!



HottiMegan said:


> I got a lot of length cut off my hair this morning. (like close to 8 inches) I'm enjoying the new length.. I wonder what the hubs will say. He's gone on a business retreat with work. Wont be home for a few days.


* wolf whistles * I like how it softly curls and frames your face. Oh, something tells me hubby is going to like it just fine! 



Heyyou said:


> Ravienne, you look better than movie stars there. Straight up!


Aww shucks! Thanks again! :happy!:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> Last Night (or rather _early_ this morning)



Anyone who doesn't see this and immediately submit is either crazy or has a deathwish.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> I got a lot of length cut off my hair this morning. (like close to 8 inches) I'm enjoying the new length.. I wonder what the hubs will say. He's gone on a business retreat with work. Wont be home for a few days.



That is a gorgeous cut, Megan! I love it.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Ellie said:


> Most recent





Angelina said:


>



Wow - you two have some of the most kissable lips ever! Very pretty women.

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Never2fat4me

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> Out at a restaurant w/ friends:



Am unable to give you any more rep at the moment, but did anyone ever tell you that you look like a fat Jessica Simpson? You are so lovely!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## Heyyou

Never2fat4me said:


> Am unable to give you any more rep at the moment, but did anyone ever tell you that you look like a fat Jessica Simpson? You are so lovely!
> 
> Chris :wubu:



She does look GREAT! 

It was soo hot today, there was a haze. I think you can SEE the heat in this picture.








> Anyone who doesn't see this and immediately submit is either crazy or has a deathwish



I dont think she is a "Dominatrix" but she does look hot to death.  (And i say this as a guy.)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Heyyou said:


> I dont think she is a "Dominatrix" but she does look hot to death.  (And i say this as a guy.)


Hahahahaha.

If you say so. I guess I don't know her as well as you do. 

Muahahahaha.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Anyone who doesn't see this and immediately submit is either crazy or has a deathwish.





Heyyou said:


> I dont think she is a "Dominatrix" but she does look hot to death.  (And i say this as a guy.)





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahahahaha.
> 
> If you say so. I guess I don't know her as well as you do.
> 
> Muahahahaha.



Aww come on BBM! 

It's not as though I'm wearing all leather and brandishing a flogger! 

:batting:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> Aww come on BBM!
> 
> It's not as though I'm wearing all leather and brandishing a flogger!
> 
> :batting:


I am giggling like a big dork right now. It may or may not be related to this post.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> Aww come on BBM!
> 
> It's not as though I'm wearing all leather and brandishing a flogger!
> 
> :batting:


Also, it's a real shame I never got to see you in dominatrix gear and nipple clamps in person.

Oh wait...


----------



## CastingPearls

There just aren't enough posts about nipple-clamps.

Just sayin.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Also, it's a real shame I never got to see you in dominatrix gear and nipple clamps in person.
> 
> Oh wait...





CastingPearls said:


> There just aren't enough posts about nipple-clamps.
> 
> Just sayin.
















And now look at who has the giggles!


----------



## HottiMegan

Heyyou said:


> I think he is going to like it.



He usually like pretty long hair but I have to take care of the long stuff 



Tad said:


> Judging by that pic, I'd guess something along the lines of "Wow" and maybe "How long until the kids will be asleep?"


He he, I hope he'll be thinking that hair or not since he's gone for almost a week. 


BigBeautifulMe said:


> That is a gorgeous cut, Megan! I love it.



Thanks! I really wanted a change and it's fun. It was a whim to have her cut so much but i'm not having cutters remorse so its a good thing


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> There just aren't enough posts about nipple-clamps.
> 
> Just sayin.



Definitely not. Too bad we can't have more posts with examples


----------



## Paul

Very pretty haircut Megan. I'm sure the hubby will love it.



HottiMegan said:


> I got a lot of length cut off my hair this morning. (like close to 8 inches) I'm enjoying the new length.. I wonder what the hubs will say. He's gone on a business retreat with work. Wont be home for a few days.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Never2fat4me said:


> Am unable to give you any more rep at the moment, but did anyone ever tell you that you look like a fat Jessica Simpson? You are so lovely!
> 
> Chris :wubu:



A fat Jessica Simpson? LOL, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Proner

Being silly this morning and played with my hair giving goofy styles, the stereotype mafioso style then the goofy guy to finally be back to usual  

View attachment 2011-09-14 17.08.40.jpg


View attachment 2011-09-14 17.12.37.jpg


View attachment 2011-09-14 17.14.34.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Proner said:


> Being silly this morning and played with my hair giving goofy styles, the stereotype mafioso style then the goofy guy to finally be back to usual



Ro! Hello handsome! LOL! The middle pic is a hoot! 

Hey, you shaved! Gave up on the face hair already?


----------



## Proner

> Ro! Hello handsome! LOL! The middle pic is a hoot!
> 
> Hey, you shaved! Gave up on the face hair already?



Yeah said goodbye to facial hair, made it grow to a 18th century themed party but it was canceled and started to grow too long. But the beard will come back can promise it 

Thanks well as my hair is now enough long I could have fun getting it done in different way and start the day with a silly smile. Oh and the middle pic is result of drying my hair after the first one and looks like I took an electricity shot in the hair


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ro! Hello handsome! LOL! The middle pic is a hoot!
> 
> Hey, you shaved! Gave up on the face hair already?



Poor Proner! I know exactly why he looked that way in the middle picture. Almost every guy who uses an electric shaver has had the eye-opening experience of, at least once, touching both prongs while plugging his shaver in, first thing in the morning, while he's still groggy!:doh: 

View attachment plug & outlet.jpg


----------



## Proner

imfree said:


> Poor Proner! I know exactly why he looked that way in the middle picture. Almost every guy who uses an electric shaver has had the eye-opening experience of, at least once, touching both prongs while plugging his shaver in, first thing in the morning, while he's still groggy!:doh:



Hahaha thanks for the laugh and it really look like that  But I only use old fashioned manual shaver, shaver for real men (and who curse when they cut themselves but that's another story).


----------



## imfree

Proner said:


> Hahaha thanks for the laugh and it really look like that  But I only use old fashioned manual shaver, shaver for real men (and who curse when they cut themselves but that's another story).



You're welcome for the laugh. Your hair just looked electric and that inspired my post. I gotta' admit that real men do use a manual, blade type razor, but unfortunately, we diabetics shy away from blades to reduce our risk of infection. Sometimes I miss that close, smooth shave.


----------



## ataraxia

Proner said:


> Being silly this morning and played with my hair giving goofy styles, the stereotype mafioso style then the goofy guy to finally be back to usual



That middle pic looks like opera-singing


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ataraxia said:


> That middle pic looks like opera-singing





Proner said:


> *Fiiiiiiiiiigaro! FiiiiiiGARo! Figaro! Figaro! Figaro!*


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


>



Ha!, No doubt, he was, indeed, doing a number from The Barber of Seville, perfect!!!


----------



## Franklyn

With the sun in my eyes (^^ 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 4AA.jpg


View attachment &#20889;&#30495; 5A.jpg


----------



## mimosa

Franklyn said:


> With the sun in my eyes (^^



Your handsome photos made me smile. Thank you.


----------



## Proner

OneWickedAngel said:


>





imfree said:


> Ha!, No doubt, he was, indeed, doing a number from The Barber of Seville, perfect!!!



Hahah thanks both of you for this epicness laughing moment, rep for you imfree and Raivenne the rep gods wont let me rep you, damn it!


----------



## Heyyou

Muhcing on a muffin and *trying* to share a soda with this guy i just met that has a whooooooole lot of bad to say about the house and people i live in/with.

The drink is a Hi-C Orange, and the muffin is an Otis Spunkmeyer chocolate chip. There is also a cupcake shop right around the corner! If i ate cupcakes on a regular basis. 








> With the sun in my eyes



Cool, Franklin! Welcome!


----------



## HottiMegan

Piggie Tails! One of my favorite hair styles when my hair is this short  This was snapped yesterday while i waited for Max's bus to arrive. (it was 20 minutes late so i got bored )


----------



## mimosa

You are all kinds of cuteness. 





HottiMegan said:


> Piggie Tails! One of my favorite hair styles when my hair is this short  This was snapped yesterday while i waited for Max's bus to arrive. (it was 20 minutes late so i got bored )


----------



## Tad

mimosa said:


> You are all kinds of cuteness.



I second that!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tad said:


> I second that!



Thirded!!!


----------



## mimosa

We might as well form a conga line. lol


----------



## Paul

That hair style is very cute Megan.



HottiMegan said:


> Piggie Tails! One of my favorite hair styles when my hair is this short  This was snapped yesterday while i waited for Max's bus to arrive. (it was 20 minutes late so i got bored )


----------



## Paul

mimosa said:


> We might as well form a conga line. lol


Bumpa bumpa bump......ah... (leg side kick) Bumpa bumpa bump......ah (other leg side kick).


----------



## None




----------



## mimosa

Okay Paul, you may be the leader of the conga line. 



Paul said:


> Bumpa bumpa bump......ah... (leg side kick) Bumpa bumpa bump......ah (other leg side kick).


----------



## Paul

Great. Let's go for it.



mimosa said:


> Okay Paul, you may be the leader of the conga line.


----------



## HottiMegan

Paul said:


> Bumpa bumpa bump......ah... (leg side kick) Bumpa bumpa bump......ah (other leg side kick).





mimosa said:


> We might as well form a conga line. lol





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thirded!!!





Tad said:


> I second that!





mimosa said:


> You are all kinds of cuteness.





Paul said:


> That hair style is very cute Megan.



Thank you everyone  I was feeling cute yesterday.  Oh and the hubs likes my haircut


----------



## kayrae

Hi everyone. 

View attachment d74ae97b7c810b281be42b6eb786a8a7_19016383.jpg


----------



## Chimpi

None said:


>



Is that a Zelda shirt??


----------



## HottiMegan

Chimpi said:


> Is that a Zelda shirt??



he he i was wondering the same thing  None, you have the coolest shirts!


----------



## None

Chimpi said:


> Is that a Zelda shirt??



Indeed it is.






List of weapons by Zerobriant himself.

1- Portal Gun - Portal
2- Elektra's Sai
3- Kukri Machete - Machete/Resident Evil
4- Sting - Lord of the Rings
5- Blade of Chaos - God of War
6- Dragon Head Katana - Highlander
7- Cloud Strife's Buster Sword - Final Fantasy VII
8- Striders ranger sword - Lord of the Rings
9- Keyblade - Kingdom Hearts
10- Dual Blade Sword - Conan
11- The Atlantean Sword - Conan
12- Soul Reaver Vampiric Sword - Legacy of Kain
13- Hattori Hanzo Katana - Kill Bill
14- Gunblade - Final Fantasy VII
15- Maximus' Sword - Gladiator
16- The Power Sword - He-Man
17- Bloodrayne's Arm Blades - Bloodrayne
18- Spartan Sword - 300
19- Lightsaber - Starwars
20- Chainsaw hand - Army of Darkness


----------



## The Orange Mage

I am having a nerd FIELD DAY trying to figure out who's asses got kicked by Link with who's weapons are who's.

I see Cloud Strife's sword, and Squall's GunBlade, and I _think_ that squiggly one with the skull is from the Soul Reaver series...*head asplode*


----------



## GentleSavage

Again, a picture of me where I don't smile... And I remember trying to. Whatever... I'm odd, everyone knows that.


----------



## QueenB

kayrae said:


> Hi everyone.



<3 

this is the only way i participate
View attachment Photo on 2011-09-16 at 18.25 #2.jpg


----------



## paperman921

kayrae said:


> Hi everyone.



cute smile


----------



## Chimpi

None said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> _snipped picture_
> 
> List of weapons by Zerobriant himself.
> 
> 1- Portal Gun - Portal
> 2- Elektra's Sai
> 3- Kukri Machete - Machete/Resident Evil
> 4- Sting - Lord of the Rings
> 5- Blade of Chaos - God of War
> 6- Dragon Head Katana - Highlander
> 7- Cloud Strife's Buster Sword - Final Fantasy VII
> *8- Striders ranger sword - Lord of the Rings*
> 9- Keyblade - Kingdom Hearts
> 10- Dual Blade Sword - Conan
> 11- The Atlantean Sword - Conan
> 12- Soul Reaver Vampiric Sword - Legacy of Kain
> *13- Hattori Hanzo Katana - Kill Bill* <---- ultimate sexiest
> *14- Gunblade - Final Fantasy VII*
> 15- Maximus' Sword - Gladiator
> 16- The Power Sword - He-Man
> 17- Bloodrayne's Arm Blades - Bloodrayne
> 18- Spartan Sword - 300
> 19- Lightsaber - Starwars
> 20- Chainsaw hand - Army of Darkness



I must now own this shirt. An amazing collection of weapons.
(That is if you'd be so generous as to offer an online Link) (har har har, see what I did thar?)


----------



## Heyyou

Here i am with Starbucks. Jeff Buckley's "Hallelujah" from "Lord Of War" is on in the background. Love that song.

How do I look? Good? Bad? Ugly/ Hideous? Weird? Something else? Handsome? Yuppie-ish (I AM in Starbucks on my laptop?) College-like? Please, im wondering.


----------



## None

Chimpi said:


> I must now own this shirt. An amazing collection of weapons.
> (That is if you'd be so generous as to offer an online Link) (har har har, see what I did thar?)



Unfortunately, I got mine off of riptapparel when they had it up for sale back in July. They only offer shirts at 10 bucks for 24 hours and that's it. That's the bad news. The sort of good/bad news is you can buy it here  for a much higher price. Hope that helps.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My look has changed a bit over the past four years


----------



## Micara

On my way to my mom's birthday dinner tonight, in my new dress from Torrid


----------



## chicken legs

Heyyou said:


> Here i am with Starbucks. Jeff Buckley's "Hallelujah" from "Lord Of War" is on in the background. Love that song.
> 
> How do I look? Good? Bad? Ugly/ Hideous? Weird? Something else? Handsome? Yuppie-ish (I AM in Starbucks on my laptop?) College-like? Please, im wondering.



You have good bone structure, seem to have good skin but I can't see your eyes clearly.


----------



## Heyyou

ScreamingChicken said:


> My look has changed a bit over the past four years



I am reminded of Bryan Cranston in "Breaking Bad" of you. This is good thing


----------



## LovelyLiz

kayrae said:


> Hi everyone.



Well dang, look who poked her adorable head out!  Looking good, sistah.


----------



## duraznos

i got home last night and took like a million pics of my eye makeup cuz i LOVED it
















i have like 4624064674982 more just like those.


----------



## KittyKitten

Heyyou said:


> Here i am with Starbucks. Jeff Buckley's "Hallelujah" from "Lord Of War" is on in the background. Love that song.
> 
> How do I look? Good? Bad? Ugly/ Hideous? Weird? Something else? Handsome? Yuppie-ish (I AM in Starbucks on my laptop?) College-like? Please, im wondering.



As always, you're a cutie pie! And that chin! Hot!



duraznos said:


> i got home last night and took like a million pics of my eye makeup cuz i LOVED it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have like 4624064674982 more just like those.



Beautiful! I love it! Purple is one of my favorite eye shadow colors.


----------



## KittyKitten

Me again........................


----------



## duraznos

happyface83 said:


> Beautiful! I love it! Purple is one of my favorite eye shadow colors.



thanks!!  yeah it's perfect for brown eyes


----------



## mimosa

Pretty ladies. XOXOOX




Micara said:


> On my way to my mom's birthday dinner tonight, in my new dress from Torrid





duraznos said:


> i got home last night and took like a million pics of my eye makeup cuz i LOVED it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have like 4624064674982 more just like those.





happyface83 said:


> Me again........................


----------



## mimosa

TOO scared to give us a smile?




ScreamingChicken said:


> My look has changed a bit over the past four years


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

duraznos said:


> i got home last night and took like a million pics of my eye makeup cuz i LOVED it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have like 4624064674982 more just like those.




Very pretty!


----------



## Heyyou

You cant see my eyes, lol. This is me after i just biked to the supermarket to go get something from service desk, and also send something from service desk (Publix is so good im MAD at myself for Winn-Dixie in Jacksonville, straight up its that much better here.) Now i await the UPS guy, and today will be a good day.. notice the sweat on my shirt. IF i get my ID today since i have BC, SS#card, lease agreeement and - in an hour or so - Bank statement and card (yeah i move fast, didnt you know?) then i can go straight to my job and start WORKING! Hallelujah.

I just use my newfound "post consolidation" skills to update that instead of blowing up the board with threads/posts that p/od some of yall (my bad) and im super, super :happy: today. 

Post 2000. A special one, indeed. :bow:

And, this is a pic of me living the above. You cant see my eyes lol


----------



## KittyKitten

Heyyou said:


> You cant see my eyes, lol. This is me after i just biked to the supermarket to go get something from service desk, and also send something from service desk (Publix is so good im MAD at myself for *Winn-Dixie in Jacksonville*, straight up its that much better here.) Now i await the UPS guy, and today will be a good day.. notice the sweat on my shirt. IF i get my ID today since i have BC, SS#card, lease agreeement and - in an hour or so - Bank statement and card (yeah i move fast, didnt you know?) then i can go straight to my job and start WORKING! Hallelujah.
> 
> I just use my newfound "post consolidation" skills to update that instead of blowing up the board with threads/posts that p/od some of yall (my bad) and im super, super :happy: today.
> 
> Post 2000. A special one, indeed. :bow:
> 
> And, this is a pic of me living the above. You cant see my eyes lol



Winn-Dixie still exists??? Wow! I remember that was my first job in high school. They all closed down here.


----------



## seavixen

Since I know you were DYING to see a picture of me without proper makeup. Yeah, you can totally see those weird freckles I have on my jaw line, and my hideously uneven skin tone. 

View attachment nomakeup.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Heyyou said:


> You cant see my eyes, lol. This is me after i just biked to the supermarket to go get something from service desk, and also send something from service desk (Publix is so good im MAD at myself for Winn-Dixie in Jacksonville, straight up its that much better here.) Now i await the UPS guy, and today will be a good day.. notice the sweat on my shirt. IF i get my ID today since i have BC, SS#card, lease agreeement and - in an hour or so - Bank statement and card (yeah i move fast, didnt you know?) then i can go straight to my job and start WORKING! Hallelujah.
> 
> I just use my newfound "post consolidation" skills to update that instead of blowing up the board with threads/posts that p/od some of yall (my bad) and im super, super :happy: today.
> 
> Post 2000. A special one, indeed. :bow:
> 
> And, this is a pic of me living the above. You cant see my eyes lol





happyface83 said:


> Winn-Dixie still exists??? Wow! I remember that was my first job in high school. They all closed down here.



I've actually been to the Winn-Dixie in Jacksonville.. small world.


----------



## The Orange Mage

seavixen said:


> Since I know you were DYING to see a picture of me without proper makeup. Yeah, you can totally see those weird freckles I have on my jaw line, and my hideously uneven skin tone.



Your eyebrows are amazing. :happy:


----------



## seavixen

The Orange Mage said:


> Your eyebrows are amazing. :happy:



Why, thank you.


----------



## krystalltuerme

seavixen said:


> Since I know you were DYING to see a picture of me without proper makeup. Yeah, you can totally see those weird freckles I have on my jaw line, and my hideously uneven skin tone.



You're too hard on yourself.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I like the glow "feeling goooooood" gives me, haha.






I like that weed treats me well :happy:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Me and my cat Sebastian. Kitty wub:wubu:

View attachment 777.JPG


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I've been so busy lately that I've barely been able to keep up with Dims anymore. :c 
I miss everyone. 
But, as for me as a status update, I've been going to school and making good use of my time. 
Here is a couple pictures of me and my best friend enjoying the beach and watching the sunset together.  

View attachment LATINOWOMAN.jpg


View attachment aliandi2.jpg


----------



## SMA413

Tonight, outside a bar. Those are paper flowers behind my ears. This picture seemed crystal clear when I took it... but then again, that was after a few crown & cokes, so my perception of "crystal clear" was slightly skewed.


----------



## Gandalf

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Me and my cat Sebastian. Kitty wub:wubu:
> 
> View attachment 97395



Both of you are very, very pretty! Are the two of you engaged?


----------



## bmann0413




----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Me and my cat Sebastian. Kitty wub:wubu:
> 
> View attachment 97395



Aaawww!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Me in my new Gisela Ramirez crop top and some fun leggings I made. Had to show them both off a bit.  *also hair isn't short or cut, just pulled back*


----------



## thatgirl08

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me in my new Gisela Ramirez crop top and some fun leggings I made. Had to show them both off a bit.  *also hair isn't short or cut, just pulled back*



1. you're hot
2. where can I get that shirt?!


----------



## Aust99

thatgirl08 said:


> 1. you're hot
> 2. where can I get that shirt?!



http://www.giselaramirez.com.au/product/fuck-flattering-crop-tee


SPRING11 code for 50% off..... 

sale ends today though.


----------



## Heyyou

happyface83 said:


> *Winn-Dixie still exists???* Wow! I remember that was my first job in high school. They all closed down here.



They still exist, and they still sucketh. Publix is SOO MUCH BETTER Omg.. and the thing that brought me in there was that:

1) They were right across the street on A1A;
2) They really showed me respect when i lost my wallet, they let me know what happened.

PUBLIX4LIFE!!!!!!! (Also, they call it "Win-Dickme" because they cost too much. Fo sho.)



Fallenangel2904 said:


> Me and my cat Sebastian. Kitty wub:wubu:
> 
> View attachment 97395



Kitty "Sebastian" look a lot like Seluna, a.k.a. Queenie (due to how she acts.)  Or "Luna," or "Seloonie," or "Loony tune."









BigCutieSasha said:


> Me in my new Gisela Ramirez crop top and some fun leggings I made. Had to show them both off a bit.  *also hair isn't short or cut, just pulled back*
> 
> _You are TOOO, TOOO -HOTTT!!- I LOVE IT!! Sasha.. aint no stopping you. DO YOU THANG GIRL!!! Im smitten, its not everyday someone is on the topof their game as you are consistently. My GOODNESS id get gifts.. _:bow:



You are TOOO, TOOO -HOTTT!!- I LOVE IT!! Sasha.. aint no stopping you. DO YOU THANG GIRL!!! Im smitten, its not everyday someone is on the topof their game as you are consistently. My GOODNESS id get gifts.. :wubu::wubu:


This is a recent picture of me. The only thing "Missing" is my neklace, which is under my shirt.. 

This is how i feel as of yesterday, and from here on out. 






Oh, and should i pursue getting my ring back? Its pictured below. This is my jewelry.


----------



## Anjula

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me in my new Gisela Ramirez crop top and some fun leggings I made. Had to show them both off a bit.  *also hair isn't short or cut, just pulled back*




I love what you're wearing! <3


----------



## Carrie

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me in my new Gisela Ramirez crop top and some fun leggings I made. Had to show them both off a bit.  *also hair isn't short or cut, just pulled back*


You look adorablygorgeous as usual, S. And those leggings make me swoon! They so remind me of a pair of wild paisley Laura Ashley leggings I had a million years ago. :smitten:


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

Bought my dress at Torrid, my all time favorite clothing store! 

View attachment purple dress.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Aust99 said:


> http://www.giselaramirez.com.au/product/fuck-flattering-crop-tee
> 
> 
> SPRING11 code for 50% off.....
> 
> sale ends today though.



I want this so bad! But I just can't justify spending $35 on a shirt right now. Unfortunatelyyyy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

You know when you're doing something in the privacy of your own home, and you're oNLY doing it because it's your home and you'd never do anything like that in public? Yeah, someone caught me eating the rest of the salad out of the salad bowl. Assholes.


----------



## Paquito

Yep, same pic I just posted on the BHM Board. And the same nipple I've posted in several pics.
NEW POSTER THOUGH


----------



## penguin

Is this a conspiracy to overdose us with cuteness? Hozay AND Paquito posting right next to each other?


----------



## Jess87

Paquito said:


> Yep, same pic I just posted on the BHM Board. And the same nipple I've posted in several pics.
> NEW POSTER THOUGH



I'm judging entirely by your hair, but I'm guessing that's not the closest you've come to having Ed Asner attached to one of your nipples. Obviously, your hair looks pretty great.


----------



## DeerVictory

mallgoth 2011


----------



## KHayes666

DeerVictory said:


> mallgoth 2011



Very pretty


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Heyyou said:


> Kitty "Sebastian" look a lot like Seluna, a.k.a. Queenie (due to how she acts.)  Or "Luna," or "Seloonie," or "Loony tune."



Aaawww, she looks just like my old cat Sylvester. He always slept in that weird position.


----------



## Heyyou

I just want to know.. Do i look like Peter Boyle?

(This was me "recently.")


----------



## Mishty

goofin' around..... 

View attachment snapshot(2).jpg


View attachment 0922111220.jpg


----------



## Heyyou

Eating.






bigger






omg this cereal is soo good.


----------



## FatAndProud

Heyyou said:


> I just want to know.. Do i look like Peter Boyle?
> 
> (This was me "recently.")



No offense.


----------



## seavixen

I accidentally fell asleep, and decided that the wicked hair tangle was fun. So here's the obligatory bathroom cell pic of it. My eyebrow's all wonky. 

View attachment SNC01007.jpg


----------



## Shan34

Snapping pics today, bored and sorta waiting to go to work. Sad huh? lol 

View attachment 1111111111.jpg


----------



## Shan34

Mishty said:


> goofin' around.....



You gonna share them donuts or what?  :eat2:


----------



## WVMountainrear

...............................


----------



## penguin

I'm feeling a bit cheeky this afternoon


----------



## sobie18

Taken at work... 

View attachment IMG_3051Re.jpg


----------



## hostesshoho

my most current picture from last weekend 

View attachment 292883_10150816999685523_574750522_21024421_219480678_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Just repped who I could... You all look smashing!!!


----------



## GentleSavage

Just felt like taking a picture. 

And now to join my silly facial expressions there is a peace sign.

Groovy.


----------



## Blockierer

... ugly pic,  but it's from this morning.


----------



## mimosa

I took this photo a couple of days ago. Yeah I am smiling at you.  

View attachment mimosa.jpg


----------



## Heyyou

Me -RIGHT NOW- 3:17PM Cruiser's bar and grill restaurant, downtown St Augustine (in the heart of the heart of St Augustine, right smack dab in th PRETTY SPANISH LOOKING PART! America's OLDEST City!) waiting on my Cheddarburger, enjoying the perect weather today before i go back and lay down before work at 6pm.. oy.


----------



## mimosa

Enjoy it, my friend. God bless you. 



Heyyou said:


> Me -RIGHT NOW- 3:17PM Cruiser's bar and grill restaurant, downtown St Augustine (in the heart of the heart of St Augustine, right smack dab in th PRETTY SPANISH LOOKING PART! America's OLDEST City!) waiting on my Cheddarburger, enjoying the perect weather today before i go back and lay down before work at 6pm.. oy.


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Triple threat! 

View attachment 89uiu79.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Very recent. I have more fun ones but I think I'm going to put them on the post pics of yourself living thread, because ...just because


----------



## NewfieGal

Should have a new snap or two to put here tomorrow too tired today to upload anything...got back from seeing Reba at 630PM after a 10 hour drive to get home got home long enough to get in the shower and went to work for another 12 lol so I will do uploads tomorrow


----------



## HottiMegan

I just got back from Lake Tahoe visiting with my parents. I had such a wonderful weekend. I was sad to go home. If i could afford it, i'd so live there!!




This was taken at Inspiration Point overlooking the famous Emerald Bay.




Just goofing around a HUGE boulder. 




This was taken at Pope Beach. I wish i had brought my swimsuit, the water was actually not bad temp wise. Oh well


----------



## AmazingAmy

HottiMegan said:


> I just got back from Lake Tahoe visiting with my parents. I had such a wonderful weekend. I was sad to go home. If i could afford it, i'd so live there!



You're as beautiful as the scenery, woman. You look like a bombshell in glasses and I _love _that last dress. Want you, you _fox_.


----------



## snuffy2000

Me goofing off, as per usual


----------



## KHayes666

HottiMegan said:


> I just got back from Lake Tahoe visiting with my parents. I had such a wonderful weekend. I was sad to go home. If i could afford it, i'd so live there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken at Inspiration Point overlooking the famous Emerald Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just goofing around a HUGE boulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken at Pope Beach. I wish i had brought my swimsuit, the water was actually not bad temp wise. Oh well



That's very lovely, glad you had fun.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Home from work, ON COMES THE ROBE!


----------



## Seda




----------



## Webmaster

HottiMegan said:


> I just got back from Lake Tahoe visiting with my parents. I had such a wonderful weekend. I was sad to go home. If i could afford it, i'd so live there!!



Great pics, and a great venue. I love that vista point overlooking Emerald Bay, and I often go to one of the nearby beaches (usually Meeks Bay or Callaway Cove at DL Bliss). Tahoe is truly one of the most beautiful surroundings anywhere.


----------



## Franklyn

@ The Train Station 

View attachment &#20889;&#30495;.JPG


----------



## Heyyou

Im -totally- at Jacksonville Internation Airport, FLA right now.


----------



## TexasTrouble

HottiMegan said:


> I just got back from Lake Tahoe visiting with my parents. I had such a wonderful weekend. I was sad to go home. If i could afford it, i'd so live there!!



Megan, didn't you post that you were a little concerned about what to pack to wear when visiting your mom (what is it about mom's and our clothes?)? I think these two outfits look great!


----------



## Proner

Facial hair is back! Except that still same old look  

View attachment Scruffle.jpg


View attachment Scruffle_2.jpg


View attachment Scruffle_3.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

AmazingAmy said:


> You're as beautiful as the scenery, woman. You look like a bombshell in glasses and I _love _that last dress. Want you, you _fox_.



he he Thank you 



KHayes666 said:


> That's very lovely, glad you had fun.



Thanks! I had a ton of fun, the weekend was way too short.



Webmaster said:


> Great pics, and a great venue. I love that vista point overlooking Emerald Bay, and I often go to one of the nearby beaches (usually Meeks Bay or Callaway Cove at DL Bliss). Tahoe is truly one of the most beautiful surroundings anywhere.



I fall back in love with Tahoe every time i go. We had fun driving the long way around the lake to get home yesterday. We're already planning to go back in the summer for some camping. 



TexasTrouble said:


> Megan, didn't you post that you were a little concerned about what to pack to wear when visiting your mom (what is it about mom's and our clothes?)? I think these two outfits look great!



Yes i did post about being nervous. So i packed my favorite new outfits and a couple of my favorite stand by outfits.


----------



## rellis10

Proner said:


> Facial hair is back! Except that still same old look



Summer is departing, time to re-grow the face warmer for the harsh times to come


----------



## NewfieGal

Here I am outside the hotel waiting for the cab to go see Reba was so AWESOME! Pic taken Thursday 

View attachment nicki.jpg


----------



## Proner

rellis10 said:


> Summer is departing, time to re-grow the face warmer for the harsh times to come



We're having Indian summer here so it's still pretty warm but yeah prepare to keep my cheeks warm and safe


----------



## Shan34

I need more Rep! I'm out and all these photos need to be Repped!

Megan OMG Love these photos! You are so beautiful..

Snuffy, you got real nice eyes 

Orange Mange, I have a robe that looks just like that, looks like the same material even, only mine is purple and I LOVE lounging in it 

Franklyn, You are just one cool dude, aren't you? Always lookin good and I love your hat!

Proner, I don't even have words. You are adorable. Clearly good looking and I'm digging the facial hair 

NewfieGal, Gorgeous girl! You have a wonderful contagious smile and blue looks good on you!

If I forgot anyone, my apologies!


----------



## Blackjack

This shirt was a gift from the awesome Denise (penguin).







I like it.


----------



## penguin

Blackjack said:


> This shirt was a gift from the awesome Denise (penguin).
> 
> I like it.



It is a very you shirt, and it looks great!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

One of my sorority sisters got married this weekend--Here I am with two of my sisters during the cocktail hour 

View attachment Wedding.jpg


----------



## TexasTrouble

Blackjack said:


> This shirt was a gift from the awesome Denise (penguin).
> 
> I like it.



That shirt IS pretty awesome.


----------



## seavixen

Cell phone + boredom = extremely goofy pictures. I'm not sure if the wacko one is more hilarious or scary. Also, there's one where it looks like I have some kind of weird baby hand coming out of my shoulder. 

View attachment goofy.jpg


View attachment updo.jpg


----------



## Heyyou

penguin said:


> It is a very you shirt, and it looks great!



Penguin can i have a shirt? (I only have one)


----------



## FatAndProud

Blackjack said:


> This shirt was a gift from the awesome Denise (penguin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.



I know it's the mirror...but it looks like there's jizz on your shirt already. Jussss sayin'.


----------



## Heyyou

FatAndProud said:


> I know it's the mirror...but it looks like there's jizz on your shirt already. Jussss sayin'.



There probably is.


----------



## Paul

Beautiful outfit, beautiful woman.



NewfieGal said:


> Here I am outside the hotel waiting for the cab to go see Reba was so AWESOME! Pic taken Thursday


----------



## mimosa

Ladies and gentlemen, you are all looking marvelous, darlings.


----------



## Heyyou

mimosa said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, you are all looking marvelous, darlings.



You the most, Ms. Mimosa. 

(I sure hope i dont get labeled "creeper" for saying that. Oooo. Blood boils.)

.. maybe i should point out something like "MIMOSA AND I ARE FRIENDS." That should clear things up, for the inquiring nosies.


----------



## penguin

Heyyou said:


> Penguin can i have a shirt? (I only have one)



WTF? No. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

NewfieGal said:


> Here I am outside the hotel waiting for the cab to go see Reba was so AWESOME! Pic taken Thursday



What a cutie!


----------



## mimosa

Thank you, sir. Very kind of you. 

Be calm, my friend and take extra care of yourself. Redirect your energy on more positive things. It'll make you feel better. :happy:

This message was brought to you today by the letter M and the number 7. 

Now back to our program....




Heyyou said:


> You the most, Ms. Mimosa.
> 
> (I sure hope i dont get labeled "creeper" for saying that. Oooo. Blood boils.)
> 
> .. maybe i should point out something like "MIMOSA AND I ARE FRIENDS." That should clear things up, for the inquiring nosies.


----------



## Heyyou

mimosa said:


> Thank you, sir. Very kind of you.
> 
> Be calm, my friend and take extra care of yourself. Redirect your energy on more positive things. It'll make you feel better. :happy:
> 
> This message was brought to you today by the letter M and the number 7.
> 
> Now back to our program....



... nice save. ty 

I get soo p/o'd sometimes.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light

Alright, I really don't often try to get pics of myself, it's just not something I do. So, I find myself most often photographed onstage. We had a very cool day at the local general store/music venue, sorta a Grateful Dead tribute day, and I did my part.


----------



## aocutiepi

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Alright, I really don't often try to get pics of myself, it's just not something I do. So, I find myself most often photographed onstage. We had a very cool day at the local general store/music venue, sorta a Grateful Dead tribute day, and I did my part.
> 
> *pic snip*




Nice pictures! Sounds like an awesome event, too.



Newest photo... my sister likes to play around with her really awesome camera and regularly ropes me into modeling for her.


----------



## Zandoz

NewfieGal said:


> Here I am outside the hotel waiting for the cab to go see Reba was so AWESOME! Pic taken Thursday



Well aren't you just a cuteness overload !


----------



## NewfieGal

Thanks everyone for the comments and the reps... as always there's a smile on my face


----------



## Paul

Your sister has a talent with the camera. A very pretty photo and a pretty woman.


aocutiepi said:


> Newest photo... my sister likes to play around with her really awesome camera and regularly ropes me into modeling for her.


----------



## mel

my 1st picture after turning 40 .... 

View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## Heyyou

Today.


----------



## tioobs

NewfieGal said:


> Here I am outside the hotel waiting for the cab to go see Reba was so AWESOME! Pic taken Thursday


You are very very pretty !!


----------



## None

Homie done cut off all his hair.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

None said:


> Homie done cut off all his hair.



Still a cutie pie, but, but... 

First the beard, now the hair! Are you going cough-mainstream-cough on us?!

What are going to get rid of next? NOT THE TEES! NOT THE TEES!!


----------



## tonynyc

None said:


> Homie done cut off all his hair.



*G*reat pic... looking Corporate




mel said:


> my 1st picture after turning 40 ....



*A*dorable - and you still need to be carded....



Heyyou said:


> Today.



Were you eating at KFC....


----------



## None

OneWickedAngel said:


> Still a cutie pie, but, but...
> 
> First the beard, now the hair! Are you going cough-mainstream-cough on us?!
> 
> What are going to get rid of next? NOT THE TEES! NOT THE TEES!!



Nah, I'm not going mainstream, but it's hard hunting for a job with long hair and a beard. Once I finally land a job and settle in, I plan on letting my hair grow out a bit again.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

tonynyc said:


> Were you eating at KFC....


Nope, he was eating at Popeye's. You can see it in the background of one of the other pictures. 



None said:


> Nah, I'm not going mainstream, but it's hard hunting for a job with long hair and a beard. Once I finally land a job and settle in, I plan on letting my hair grow out a bit again.



Whew! Just checking


----------



## tonynyc

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nope, he was eating at Popeye's. You can see it in the background of one of the other pictures.



*Y*es... you are correct on that - my bad...


----------



## CleverBomb

OneWickedAngel said:


> Nope, he was eating at Popeye's. You can see it in the background of one of the other pictures.



A fried-chicken restaurant that embodies pro-Catholic propaganda!

PopeYes!

-Rusty
(Actually, had supper at one of 'em myself, today. Pretty good.)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CleverBomb said:


> A fried-chicken restaurant that embodies pro-Catholic propaganda!
> 
> PopeYes!
> 
> -Rusty
> (Actually, had supper at one of 'em myself, today. Pretty good.)



Really? REALLY?


----------



## Zandoz

mel said:


> my 1st picture after turning 40 ....



Before....after....always lovely


----------



## Never2fat4me

mel said:


> my 1st picture after turning 40 ....



You look even more ravishing today than you did yesterday, and I know you will just keep getting more beautiful as the days and years go by.

Chris :wubu:


----------



## Bigtigmom

Fresh from the NJ BBW Bash, here I am! For anyone curious I made the poodle skirt. 

View attachment Karen%20in%20poodle%20skirt%20NJ%20Bash%202011.jpg


----------



## lushluv

^

You look so cute! That is a great skirt! Wish I could sew.


----------



## snuggletiger

Bigtigmom said:


> Fresh from the NJ BBW Bash, here I am! For anyone curious I made the poodle skirt.



that pink satin looks nice on you


----------



## mel

Zandoz said:


> Before....after....always lovely





Never2fat4me said:


> You look even more ravishing today than you did yesterday, and I know you will just keep getting more beautiful as the days and years go by.
> 
> Chris :wubu:



awwww thanks you both :blush::batting:


----------



## Blockierer

Bigtigmom said:


> Fresh from the NJ BBW Bash, here I am! For anyone curious I made the poodle skirt.


Lovely pic


----------



## Mathias

Just me all dressed up!


----------



## mimosa

awww you look very nice, Matt. XOXOOX



Mathias said:


> Just me all dressed up!


----------



## mel

Heyyou said:


> Today.





None said:


> Homie done cut off all his hair.





Bigtigmom said:


> Fresh from the NJ BBW Bash, here I am! For anyone curious I made the poodle skirt.





Mathias said:


> Just me all dressed up!



AWEsome pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigtigmom

lushluv said:


> ^
> 
> You look so cute! That is a great skirt! Wish I could sew.





snuggletiger said:


> that pink satin looks nice on you





Blockierer said:


> Lovely pic



Thank you!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Bigtigmom said:


> Fresh from the NJ BBW Bash, here I am! For anyone curious I made the poodle skirt.



You are both beautiful and an artist! Very impressive. :bow::smitten:


----------



## Blackjack

The work in progress that will be my costume:


----------



## rellis10

Blackjack said:


> The work in progress that will be my costume:



Do I see a hint of Dr Who?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

It's that time . . . Fall!

Sweaters and shit!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's that time . . . Fall!
> 
> Sweaters and shit!!!


I can't rep you, but I have to say that's a snazzy sweater get-up you have on, my good sir! =]


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Mathias said:


> Just me all dressed up!


You handsome devil you!



Blackjack said:


> The work in progress that will be my costume:


Snazzy!



rellis10 said:


> Do I see a hint of Dr Who?


Either that or a young Orville Redenbacher 







Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's that time . . . Fall!


I don't care how much you yell, I won't fall on command and you can't make me! 
*crosses arms, pouts and stomps foot*


----------



## FatAndProud

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's that time . . . Fall!
> 
> Sweaters and shit!!!


----------



## spacce

just taken a few hours ago..
I don't smile much in pictures.. I am just odd like that.. 

View attachment theotherme.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan

All these photos and comments put a smile on my face  Thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## NewfieGal

spacce said:


> just taken a few hours ago..
> I don't smile much in pictures.. I am just odd like that..



Its still a very nice picture smile or not I'll smile for ya


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Heyyou said:


> Today.



Haha! so that's what you look like, cool man.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Getting ready for Halloween. Hint in background, lol.


----------



## imfree

CarlaSixx said:


> Getting ready for Halloween. Hint in background, lol.
> 
> ...snipped IMG...




I know!!! You're going to be Carla Potter. I didn't know Harry had a sister!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*From my *Rocky Horror Picture Show* night of fun*







*Taken Yesterday*







(and yes, one non-angle-play photo. xD )


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Your Plump Princess said:


> I can't rep you, but I have to say that's a snazzy sweater get-up you have on, my good sir! =]



Thank you ma'am, thank you.



OneWickedAngel said:


> I don't care how much you yell, I won't fall on command and you can't make me!
> *crosses arms, pouts and stomps foot*



You already have! mUAHAHAHAHA



FatAndProud said:


>



hahah, this made me laugh so hard. 

thank you all, and thanks for the rep as well.


----------



## DJ_S

Two newies, as it's been an age since posting here & Yes the locks are gone! Feeling the shorter hair much more..


----------



## AuntHen

.......................


----------



## ButlerGirl09

fat9276 said:


> .......................



Well hello, gorgeous! Missed your face--Love the outfit!


----------



## CAMellie

DJ_S said:


> Two newies, as it's been an age since posting here & Yes the locks are gone! Feeling the shorter hair much more..



You shore gotta purdy mouth


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Sporting the Sons of Anarchy look.


----------



## mimosa

fat9276 said:


> .......................



You are so pretty.


----------



## mimosa

ScreamingChicken said:


> Sporting the Sons of Anarchy look.





DJ_S said:


> Two newies, as it's been an age since posting here & Yes the locks are gone! Feeling the shorter hair much more..



*Handsome gentlemen.*


----------



## Missbreeze

nothing exciting ... just a normal day 

View attachment me in 2009.jpg


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> .......................



Lovely pic, but I'm not buying the demure and innocent pose


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> .......................



Brianna, you always look so lovely in photos. And I LOVE the outfit you are sporting here. Nice to see your face


----------



## randomjenerator

My friend who took this just laughed and said "I'm taking this and I don't even know what it means." Bless my friends who allow me out in public with them. 

View attachment coyotejen.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

randomjenerator said:


> My friend who took this just laughed and said "I'm taking this and I don't even know what it means." Bless my friends who allow me out in public with them.


I am such a fat girl. My first thought: "Is that cotton candy?!?!"

Great pic.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am such a fat girl. My first thought: "Is that cotton candy?!?!"
> 
> Great pic.


 
My first thought was "why does she have three legs and why is one bleeding and oddly shaped?"

I'm so tired.

haha.


----------



## randomjenerator

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am such a fat girl. My first thought: "Is that cotton candy?!?!"
> 
> Great pic.



Oh girl, you KNOW that was some cotton candy! It was a months long search to get it fresh, after a really tragic cotton candy carnage ordeal over the summer. 

View attachment ccc.JPG


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> .......................



Gosh I just wanna squeeze you, B! Loverly :wubu:


----------



## Heyyou

> Originally Posted by fat9276
> .......................



All that time away and youve got nothing to say? 

Anyways... its SUCH a nice day out, i should take my camera out and shoot! This is me from when i just came back in. Note the glasses! (They tint in the sun.)


----------



## AmazingAmy

randomjenerator said:


> My friend who took this just laughed and said "I'm taking this and I don't even know what it means." Bless my friends who allow me out in public with them.



I thought it was a frozen turkey until someone said cotton candy. :doh:


----------



## Allie Cat

Yes I know it's massively blurry, I took it with my cell phone.


----------



## GentleSavage

Me and my windbreaker. It's crazy comfy, and although it's black I do like to wear it in the fall. Peeking underneath that is a salmon colored hoodie. Yup. Super fly.


----------



## Heyyou

Does it look like im getting some muscles under my shirt?


----------



## gobettiepurple

Me at the Winchester Mystery House! 

View attachment door to nowhere.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

gobettiepurple said:


> Me at the Winchester Mystery House!



Bwahahahahaha! 





Effin' awesome Betty, this pic is so full of win!


----------



## NewfieGal

Out to supper with the girls I work with, my first pic with glasses on lol 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Paquito

Hello, beautiful people.


----------



## GentleSavage

Paquito said:


> Hello, beautiful people.



I thought this was chain mail at first, which would've been so much sexier.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

NewfieGal said:


> Out to supper with the girls I work with, my first pic with glasses on lol


I like the specs! 



Paquito said:


> Hello, beautiful people.


I see what you did there, attempting to cover up your love for New York!! 

:wubu:


----------



## Paquito

GentleSavage said:


> I thought this was chain mail at first, which would've been so much sexier.



But it's so much easier for you to rip this off my body than chain mail.




OneWickedAngel said:


> I see what you did there, attempting to cover up your love for New York!!
> 
> :wubu:



Oh you know my heart is in New Yawk. :kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413

Yeah, it's me. Hm. 

View attachment Image139.jpg


View attachment 215190_201052086619277_100001434601825_524886_815497_n.jpg


----------



## gobettiepurple

OneWickedAngel said:


> Bwahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effin' awesome Betty, this pic is so full of win!



Thank you ma'am . . . I do aim to please 

I am still surprised that no one else on the tour that I was on thought of it . . . I mean, when you see a door that leads nowhere, don't you sometimes ponder if perhaps there are invisible wonder woman stairs that you just have to be the first to try?


----------



## Aust99

I lightened my hair... Here's a pic from last night. 
View attachment 97902


----------



## Heyyou

Aust99 said:


> I lightened my hair... Here's a pic from last night.
> View attachment 97902



You look great as always!! You are even lovelier than your accent! Love it! 

How do you all like my photos?


----------



## Tad

Aust99 said:


> I lightened my hair... Here's a pic from last night.



It looks great--from seeing a few pics around the boards, the whole hair/make-up/outfit seem to really work together....a real stunning look on you


----------



## Aust99

Heyyou said:


> You look great as always!! You are even lovelier than your accent! Love it!
> 
> How do you all like my photos?





Tad said:


> It looks great--from seeing a few pics around the boards, the whole hair/make-up/outfit seem to really work together....a real stunning look on you



Thanks folks!


----------



## Heyyou

I think i look rugged and clean-shaven. Loving my Army hat! Do i have an Army look? (And yes, thats my Motel room. I have a roomie now. We are making progress. Army-style. Hoooaaaaa!!)


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> I lightened my hair... Here's a pic from last night.



DANG! Smokin'. I agree with Tad, the makeup and hair color look great together.


----------



## None

Yet another interview today and yet again I'm dressed snazzy.


----------



## mimosa

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, it's me. Hm.





Aust99 said:


> I lightened my hair... Here's a pic from last night.
> View attachment 97902





Heyyou said:


> I think i look rugged and clean-shaven. Loving my Army hat! Do i have an Army look? (And yes, thats my Motel room. I have a roomie now. We are making progress. Army-style. Hoooaaaaa!!)





None said:


> Yet another interview today and yet again I'm dressed snazzy.



Looking very cute ladies and gentlemen. :bow::smitten:


----------



## gobettiepurple

None said:


> Yet another interview today and yet again I'm dressed snazzy.



I hope you get it!


----------



## None

gobettiepurple said:


> I hope you get it!



I did, I did get that job.


----------



## Linda

None said:


> I did, I did get that job.



Woohoo!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tad

None said:


> I did, I did get that job.



Awesome!


----------



## LovelyLiz

None said:


> I did, I did get that job.



Wow, awesome! Congratulations! You certainly looked the part.


----------



## tonynyc

None said:


> Yet another interview today and yet again I'm dressed snazzy.



Great pic- looking sharp and snazzy Gordon Gecko would be proud :bow:






*Your pic shines with confidence - something tells me you'll get the job you desire soon *


----------



## pegz

Tis me.... 

View attachment !cid__1001111358.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

bmann0413 said:


> Yeah, it's me. Hm.



Nice effect Lloyd - looks like you are going MMA :bow:



Aust99 said:


> I lightened my hair... Here's a pic from last night.
> View attachment 97902



I like the new look - always looking gorgeous Aust :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

pegz said:


> Tis me....



Great pic Pegz- look like you are having a great time!!!!


----------



## pegz

tonynyc said:


> Great pic Pegz- look like you are having a great time!!!!



Thanks Tony!


----------



## Scorsese86

I always look sleepy and tired in photos. I don't know why. But then again, I took this by myself. I am not sad always


----------



## Scorsese86

Aust99 said:


> I lightened my hair... Here's a pic from last night.
> View attachment 97902



Oh, you're so beautiful!
And the hair looks great.


----------



## Scorsese86

None said:


> Yet another interview today and yet again I'm dressed snazzy.



This really made me think about Charlie Sheen in _Wall Street_ Cool!


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> I always look sleepy and tired in photos. I don't know why. But then again, I took this by myself. I am not sad always








*S**corsese86: Tired?... that's bull shit ... put your best threads on - family duties await....*


----------



## gobettiepurple

None said:


> I did, I did get that job.



Awesomesauce!


----------



## Scorsese86

tonynyc said:


> *S**corsese86: Tired?... that's bull shit ... put your best threads on - family duties await....*



You always give the best replies, Tony
We're still doing that _Gone Fishin'_ remake, right


----------



## tonynyc

Scorsese86 said:


> We're still doing that _Gone Fishin'_ remake, right



Of course.. "Luca Brasi"  is cool with it :happy: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Heh, the above picture made me chuckle as I wore a blue oxford to work today.


----------



## tonynyc

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, the above picture made me chuckle as I wore a blue oxford to work today.



*E*ven bigger reasons to smile... what day is tommorrow?.. and if it's payday :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## GentleSavage

Paquito said:


> But it's so much easier for you to rip this off my body than chain mail.



But not as fun :eat2::wubu::smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

None said:


> I did, I did get that job.



Yayyyyyyyyyy! Congratulations.


----------



## Paul

Lovely..............



NewfieGal said:


> Out to supper with the girls I work with, my first pic with glasses on lol


----------



## gobettiepurple

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, the above picture made me chuckle as I wore a blue oxford to work today.



Twins Basil . . . Twins lol


----------



## Deven

Crossover from the LGBT pic thread... it's faded to a dark pink now... (After only two washes...)


----------



## Gandalf

Looking a bit sleepy, but recent... 

View attachment Bild2011.jpg


----------



## pegz

Gandalf said:


> Looking a bit sleepy, but recent...



sleepy... but very cute


----------



## Allie Cat

DevenDoom said:


> Crossover from the LGBT pic thread... it's faded to a dark pink now... (After only two washes...)



Cuteness :3


----------



## DitzyBrunette

My birthday gift to myself was complete hair change. No longer a (dark) brunette.


----------



## penguin

I was up late last night which led me to doing silly things with my hair. Hot, y/y?


----------



## Paul

This is the best picture I have ever seen posted on the interweb! 

On a more serious note: you do have a fun side and a talent for taking cute pictures.



penguin said:


> I was up late last night which led me to doing silly things with my hair. Hot, y/y?


----------



## Scorsese86

DitzyBrunette said:


> My birthday gift to myself was complete hair change. No longer a (dark) brunette.



And fantastic as always


----------



## NewfieGal

I am forever cropping pics its seems, need to take some on my own, or get my friends to agree to let me post as is lol 

View attachment nicki.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Me wearing the most ugly colored dress in the world!  (my big cheesy smile is trying to distract you from this hideous color combo haha)


----------



## Franklyn

Me at the station! 

View attachment 316310_10150358221187068_566642067_8184362_326480387_n.jpg


View attachment 314422_10150358221342068_566642067_8184365_1249113746_n.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

you wear a hat very well!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

If you weren't in DC for our mini-bash a weekend ago, here's what you missed. 

View attachment DSCN5174_small.jpg

View attachment DSCN5166_small.jpg


----------



## lalatx

From my B-Day a few wks ago. 

View attachment DSC00952aa.jpg


View attachment DSC00940aa.jpg


----------



## None

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you weren't in DC for our mini-bash a weekend ago, here's what you missed.



And all those not there regret missing the sight of such a beautiful lady.


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> Me wearing the most ugly colored dress in the world!  (my big cheesy smile is trying to distract you from this hideous color combo haha)



A perfect dress for when you want to be left alone? Or possibly for when you want someone to be motivated to get your clothes off? 

(OK, it isn't that terrible, but it is a bit....exuberant)


----------



## CastingPearls

I haven't been around much but here's the latest.... 

View attachment 111017_011.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

fat9276 said:


> Me wearing the most ugly colored dress in the world!  (my big cheesy smile is trying to distract you from this hideous color combo haha)



Who cares about the dress when the woman is _this_ hot?:smitten:


----------



## LovelyLiz

NewfieGal said:


> I am forever cropping pics its seems, need to take some on my own, or get my friends to agree to let me post as is lol



Adorable!



fat9276 said:


> Me wearing the most ugly colored dress in the world!  (my big cheesy smile is trying to distract you from this hideous color combo haha)



I think it's more like a big, sexy smile!  Pretty!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you weren't in DC for our mini-bash a weekend ago, here's what you missed.



So pretty! (And I know I said this in a rep, but I still like the hair flower.) 



lalatx said:


> From my B-Day a few wks ago.



Great outfit! What does your arm tattoo say?



CastingPearls said:


> I haven't been around much but here's the latest....



Pretty! You have a great smile.


----------



## Scorsese86

CastingPearls said:


> I haven't been around much but here's the latest....



You really have that magic glow, Elaine.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> I haven't been around much but here's the latest....



Look at that radiant smile!!! WOW!! Looking fab as usual CP!!!


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> I haven't been around much but here's the latest....



Wow, as others have already said, that smile is just radiant. Could guess that things have changed for you, from that smile alone.


----------



## Captain Save

CastingPearls said:


> I haven't been around much but here's the latest....



I have to agree; it looks like you got your mojo back in spades.

Gorgeous pic!


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> Pretty! You have a great smile.



Thank you!!



Scorsese86 said:


> You really have that magic glow, Elaine.



You're such a charmer, Ivan.




OneWickedAngel said:


> Look at that radiant smile!!! WOW!! Looking fab as usual CP!!!



High praise coming from you, lady.



Tad said:


> Wow, as others have already said, that smile is just radiant. Could guess that things have changed for you, from that smile alone.



I'm back on top and in charge. 



Captain Save said:


> I have to agree; it looks like you got your mojo back in spades.
> 
> Gorgeous pic!



In spades is correct. A whole deck full of them. Thanks. 

****thanks everyone for the compliments, PMs and rep****


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> I haven't been around much but here's the latest....



I'm glad to see you, in your truly regal loveliness, and hope all things are well with you.


----------



## tonynyc

CastingPearls said:


> I haven't been around much but here's the latest....



*L*ooking gorgeous CP :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Heyyou




----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you weren't in DC for our mini-bash a weekend ago, here's what you missed.
> 
> View attachment 97971
> 
> View attachment 97970



Thanks for the comments and rep on these two pics, everyone. You are all too kind.


----------



## tonynyc

BigBeautifulMe said:


> If you weren't in DC for our mini-bash a weekend ago, here's what you missed.




Wow... :wubu: :wubu: just stunning .....


----------



## tonynyc

NewfieGal said:


> I am forever cropping pics its seems, need to take some on my own, or get my friends to agree to let me post as is lol



*P*ost more pics- you look great and I love your smile and glow... 



fat9276 said:


> Me wearing the most ugly colored dress in the world!  (my big cheesy smile is trying to distract you from this hideous color combo haha)



*N*ice pic... and there are many other charms to distract :smitten:




lalatx said:


> From my B-Day a few wks ago.



*H*appy Birthday- that is a top on you


----------



## Heyyou

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks for the comments and rep on these two pics, everyone. You are all too kind.



Looks good indeed!  Very nice outfit on you.


----------



## This1Yankee

From vacation...how I miss it! Notice how I am the only one wearing sunglasses (totally forgot they were on), and how my brother in law is the only one outside of the color scheme. What a fine bunch we are. 

View attachment 310333_274755285876760_100000268721945_1021867_290419240_n.jpg


View attachment 297279_10150358563835731_660045730_10246925_2679139_n.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This1Yankee said:


> From vacation...how I miss it! Notice how I am the only one wearing sunglasses (totally forgot they were on), and how my brother in law is the only one outside of the color scheme. What a fine bunch we are.


You have such a gorgeous family.


----------



## This1Yankee

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You have such a gorgeous family.



Just the littlest one. She's a stunner!! The second littlest one is going to be a heartbreaker too


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

This1Yankee said:


> Just the littlest one. She's a stunner!! The second littlest one is going to be a heartbreaker too



Know why she's a stunner? Because she looks JUST LIKE her Mommy. :happy:


----------



## MarioFA1983

My first post since i where here almost 9 years ago... dam time flyes 
if i made any mistake with this post be patient im new! haha big hugs 

View attachment 12345.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MarioFA1983 said:


> My first post since i where here almost 9 years ago... dam time flyes
> if i made any mistake with this post be patient im new! haha big hugs


Un error? No, creo que todo es perfecto.  Bienvenido, después de 9 años!


----------



## MarioFA1983

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Un error? No, creo que todo es perfecto.  Bienvenido, después de 9 años!



if you realize that i speak spanish by reading what i just wrote, that means that my english still sucks haha, muchas gracias por la bienvenida!


----------



## lalatx

mcbeth said:


> Great outfit! What does your arm tattoo say



Thanks .... It says "All the knowledge I possess everyone else can acquire, but my heart is all my own."


----------



## mimosa

MarioFA1983 said:


> My first post since i where here almost 9 years ago... dam time flyes
> if i made any mistake with this post be patient im new! haha big hugs



Hola, te ves muy guapo en la foto. Tenga un buen día.:bow:


----------



## JMCGB

No matter what, never, ever spoil your bird dog, lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MarioFA1983 said:


> if you realize that i speak spanish by reading what i just wrote, that means that my english still sucks haha, muchas gracias por la bienvenida!



No, no - your English is excellent - I just lived in Spain for a while, so I recognized the few tiny errors you had as being common for a native Spanish speaker.


----------



## Heyyou

Scorsese86 said:


> Who cares about the dress when the woman is _this_ hot?:smitten:



:kiss2:....


----------



## Heyyou

BigBeautifulMe said:


> No, no - your English is excellent - I just lived in Spain for a while, so I recognized the few tiny errors you had as being common for a native Spanish speaker.



When did you live in Spain? How was it? (I used to sell Mezlan shoes.)


----------



## DitzyBrunette

DitzyBrunette said:


> My birthday gift to myself was complete hair change. No longer a (dark) brunette.



*I'm an idiot (or, just ditzy like the name says). Changed my Photobucket albums around and it screwed up my image link 
*


----------



## MarioFA1983

BigBeautifulMe said:


> No, no - your English is excellent - I just lived in Spain for a while, so I recognized the few tiny errors you had as being common for a native Spanish speaker.



ohhh nice a really smarth lady love that, entonces mejor platicamos en español, así practicas tu tambien. Por cierto eres muy atractiva jeje :smitten:


----------



## MarioFA1983

mimosa said:


> Hola, te ves muy guapo en la foto. Tenga un buen día.:bow:



Tnks! :blush: you look really hot in you avatar hehe :kiss2:


----------



## Fox

Now 20% cooler.


----------



## Blackjack

...Yup.


----------



## tonynyc

Blackjack said:


> ...Yup.



Great pic even 'kitty' approves :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Blackjack said:


> ...Yup.



KITTEN!!!! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

MarioFA1983 said:


> ohhh nice a really smarth lady love that, entonces mejor platicamos en español, así practicas tu tambien. Por cierto eres muy atractiva jeje :smitten:



Necesito practicar español mucho mas que necesitas practicar inglés. Eso es la verdad. jejeje


----------



## mimosa

MarioFA1983 said:


> Tnks! :blush: you look really hot in you avatar hehe :kiss2:



Gracias. :bow:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Blackjack said:


> ...Yup.



*steals cat* Adorable!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

At the San Antonio Japanese Tea Gardens this month!


----------



## DevilynStJames

Me and Mr.Fish from this past weekend 

View attachment me and derrick.jpg


----------



## Fish

I see your pic and raise you a pic of us out at Club Deluptous in Orlando. (A really fun, BBW club)


----------



## Paul

Great picture.



Jeeshcristina said:


> At the San Antonio Japanese Tea Gardens this month!


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Really don't think I have a normal camera face. 

View attachment DSCN0612.JPG


----------



## Heyyou

I am in Max Meadows, VA right now zip .. 24360. I will get back to this bus in a few, but in the meantime, i was musing about the benefit the United States Army has to me. .. what benefit is that? Well, check out the hat.. then read my latest FB status update: _
Hehe.. I even ACT like im in the Army/military! That, plus my Army hat.. people think i am. I can get used to the respect Army people get! It seems, the hat, plus the prompt, quick, direct courtesy.. = Respect. Go Army. I can dig it! Win-Win! 
_

 :happy:









> Really don't think I have a normal camera face.



Man you do that better than The Rock does!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

tomgoestothestore said:


> Really don't think I have a normal camera face.



I'm reminded of the Friends episode when Monica and Chandler are taking engagement pictures, and they're all turning out terrible. "Aw honey, you're doing your bedroom face in this one." "AHhfhhehdka, THAT'S my bedroom face?! Why are you marrying me?!?!"


----------



## CleverBomb

Heyyou said:


> Hehe.. I even ACT like im in the Army/military! That, plus my Army hat.. people think i am. I can get used to the respect Army people get! It seems, the hat, plus the prompt, quick, direct courtesy.. = Respect. Go Army. I can dig it! Win-Win!


This bothers me a bit, unless you are actually considering enlisting.

-Rusty


----------



## Yakatori

tomgoestothestore said:


> "_Really don't think I have a normal 'camera face._"


cAn-YoU-sMeLL-whUt- "The Rock"-is-cOOkin!?! *putsopenhandtoear*



CleverBomb said:


> "_...unless you are actually considering enlisting._"


Ahh...I dunno; ahHh....dunno...


----------



## Gingembre

Jeeshcristina said:


> At the San Antonio Japanese Tea Gardens this month!
> 
> <snip>



You're beautiful! 



tomgoestothestore said:


> Really don't think I have a normal camera face.



Oooh, hello! Is that a sleeve I spy?? :smitten:



CleverBomb said:


> This bothers me a bit, unless you are actually considering enlisting.
> 
> -Rusty



Yeah, me too.


----------



## mimosa

Jeeshcristina said:


> At the San Antonio Japanese Tea Gardens this month!


You have a nice smile. Pretty as can be. 


tomgoestothestore said:


> Really don't think I have a normal camera face.


Cutie pie. 


Heyyou said:


> I am in Max Meadows, VA right now zip .. 24360. I will get back to this bus in a few, but in the meantime, i was musing about the benefit the United States Army has to me. .. what benefit is that? Well, check out the hat.. then read my latest FB status update: _
> Hehe.. I even ACT like im in the Army/military! That, plus my Army hat.. people think i am. I can get used to the respect Army people get! It seems, the hat, plus the prompt, quick, direct courtesy.. = Respect. Go Army. I can dig it! Win-Win!
> _
> 
> :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you do that better than The Rock does!


What are you drinking, Heyyou? You look like you enjoying it.


----------



## tonynyc

Heyyou said:


> I am in Max Meadows, VA right now zip .. 24360. I will get back to this bus in a few, but in the meantime, i was musing about the benefit the United States Army has to me. .. what benefit is that? Well, check out the hat.. then read my latest FB status update: _
> Hehe.. I even ACT like im in the Army/military! That, plus my Army hat.. people think i am. I can get used to the respect Army people get! It seems, the hat, plus the prompt, quick, direct courtesy.. = Respect. Go Army. I can dig it! Win-Win!
> _
> 
> :happy:






CleverBomb said:


> *This bothers me a bit, unless you are actually considering enlisting.*-Rusty





Gingembre said:


> *Yeah, me too*.








*Only if this happens....*


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> ...Yup.



I don't normally say this on a guy's picture but that is undeniably cute!


----------



## Bigtigmom

Blackjack said:


> ...Yup.



Now that's a very cute pic! Does your furry friend have a name?


----------



## Bigtigmom

MarioFA1983 said:


> My first post since i where here almost 9 years ago... dam time flyes
> if i made any mistake with this post be patient im new! haha big hugs



You are a very handsome man! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CleverBomb said:


> This bothers me a bit, unless you are actually considering enlisting.
> 
> -Rusty



Exactly what I was going to say. As someone with relatives who, years after they came home, still have PTSD from their time in Iraq and Afghanistan, and watching good friends of theirs killed.... yeah.


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Heyyou said:


> I am in Max Meadows, VA right now zip .. 24360. I will get back to this bus in a few, but in the meantime, i was musing about the benefit the United States Army has to me. .. what benefit is that? Well, check out the hat.. then read my latest FB status update: _
> Hehe.. I even ACT like im in the Army/military! That, plus my Army hat.. people think i am. I can get used to the respect Army people get! It seems, the hat, plus the prompt, quick, direct courtesy.. = Respect. Go Army. I can dig it! Win-Win!
> _
> 
> :happy:





CleverBomb said:


> This bothers me a bit, unless you are actually considering enlisting.
> 
> -Rusty



Actually being in the Active Army and being currently deployed to Afghanistan, I can say that while I don't agree with him taking undeserved kudos, but I'll defend that freedom for him to be a poser.



Gingembre said:


> Oooh, hello! Is that a sleeve I spy?? :smitten:



Yep! And its a little oldish because I have my other arm started! with dueling gummybears!


----------



## CastingPearls

tomgoestothestore said:


> Yep! And its a little oldish because I have my other arm started! with dueling gummybears!



Can we please see a pic of the dueling gummybears???


----------



## tomgoestothestore

Here it is! About a week later I got my aviators, skeleton key, King boo, and peace bomber. I can't wait to get more when I get back from this deployment. 

View attachment IMG_0188.jpg


View attachment IMG_0189.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

thanks to all who gave me compliments and rep recently... it is much appreciated


----------



## Gingembre

tomgoestothestore said:


> Here it is! About a week later I got my aviators, skeleton key, King boo, and peace bomber. I can't wait to get more when I get back from this deployment.



Ahhhh that's awesome! You're such a hottie :happy:


----------



## Aust99

tomgoestothestore said:


> Here it is! About a week later I got my aviators, skeleton key, King boo, and peace bomber. I can't wait to get more when I get back from this deployment.





Gingembre said:


> Ahhhh that's awesome! You're such a hottie :happy:



Agreed Ginge!!


----------



## AnnMarie

This thread is closed - too huge for use now! 

New thread with a good chunk of the last posts in this one is now started at : 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/fo...ad.php?t=89806

Enjoy!


----------

